# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yleiset jorinat >  >  Virallinen™ Fatbike -fiilistely ketju

## HC Andersen

Tähän viestiketjuun kaikki fatbike fiilistely jutut. Sana on vapaa!

Edit I:

Laitetaan fiilistelyksi lainaus Tosi Läskipyöräilijän olemuksesta :Leveä hymy: 





> Ihmetyttää läskipyöräilijöiden ahdasmielisyys tai ainakin foorumikommentoinnin perusteella muodostunut kuva heistä (meistä). Pelkkä läsipyörällä ajaminen ei suinkaan riitä alkuunkaan, jotta olisit oikea fätbaikkeri ja ymmärtäisit mistään mitään. Tässä noin kymmenen teesiä, joita noudattamalla voit ehkä olla oikea läskipyöräilijä.







> 1. Alle 4.8" renkaat eivät täytä fätin määritelmää. Tosifättäri ajelee aina leveillä renkailla. Kapeammat renkaat saa asentaa vain hiilikuitukehille kesäaikaan.
> 2. Lokasuojia ei saa käyttää. Jos käytät, tee ne itse, ja varmista, että ne rumuudessaan päihittävät kaikki ihmiskäden muovaamat tuotokset kautta maailmanhistorian.
> 3. Muista ottaa valokuva jokaiselta lenkiltäsi. Jaa se. Aina.
> 4. Muista mainita, miten hymyilyttää ennen lenkkiä, lenkin aikana ja lenkin jälkeen. Muista kehua pyöränsä kehujaa ja kerro samalla, että täysjoustosi kerää varastossa pölyä käyttämättömyyttään.
> 5. Muista kehua, miten muut pyörän ja sen kuljettajan havainneet ihmiset ovat haltioissaan näkemästään. Usko myös, että kukaan silminnäkijä ei pidä sinua mitenkään säälittävänä lapsiaikuisena.
> 6. Pyörän painoa ei saa huomioida, koska ei sillä ole merkitystä. On kuitenkin eduksi mainita oman fillarin keveys sekä seuraavat kevennyskohteet.
> 7. Juomapullotelineet ovat niin xc-hommia. Lisäksi ne pilaavat rungon kauniit linjat. Laita mieluummin vetoisuudeltaan väh. 150l runkolaukku, ja kuljeta juomapullosi siellä.
> 8. Vain oudolla taivutuksella varustetut tangot kelpaavat. Muut ovat huonoja.
> 9. Jeesus varjele, jos erehdyt käyttämään sisureita. Klassinen läskiääliön tunnusmerkki.
> ...

----------


## Oulunjulli

Ok. Tulis jo pakkaset.
(Tuo jättää vielä aavistuksen sijaa korkeafiilistelylle jatkossa)

----------


## Antza44

Eilen Hollolassa talven paras keli. Polut mahtavassa kunnossa pitoa riitti lumesta kivasti, kun ei ollut enään ihan hottöä. Laskettelu rinnekkin (suljettu) meni kivasti ylös ja vielä kivemmin alas. Koskemattomassakin meni ihan Ok, kun ei antanut punarajan haitata sykkeissä. Tuli taas ääneen todettua, et on tää läskeily mahtavaa, kun pääsee melkein mihin mieli tekee. Kyllä noilla samoilla pätkillä viime talvena 29:llä oli välillä aika synkkää tunkata.

----------


## Kemizti

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ekq...e_gdata_player

Läskipyöräfiilistelyä eiliseltä, näkeehän sen videolta miten toi 29eri tulee perässä/edellä jos pääsee..

----------


## kmw

> .. Koskemattomassakin meni ihan Ok...



Tämä on sitä parhautta. Lunta on tänä talvena ollut niin vähän että oikeasti pääsee hyvinkin outoihin paikkoihin. Kunhan tanko mahtuu puskien seasta niin hoodit on jees  :Hymy:

----------


## devon

Ennen talven alkua kovasti puhuin, että aion jatkaa maastopyöräilyä koko talven, mutta ukon härvellystä katsoessa on tullut todettua aika monesti, että ilman läskiä olisi minun polkuajelut jääneet aika vähiin talven ajaksi. Paksumman lumen aikaa pitäisi antaa miehen mennä edeltä, koska aika monesti olen jäänyt ihmettelemään, kun takaa ei enää kuulu toisen ääntä ja pysähtyessä todennut, että eihän sitä koko miestä näy missään. Itse olen ajellut pienellä puhinalla ja sitkeästi polkien, kun miehen perus-26" tuntuu haluavan kiivetä puihin, pois poluilta, suoraan ryteikköihin yms. Normaalisti minä menen edeltä, koska olen se hitaampi ja määrään tahdin, talvipoluilla menee näköjään juuri toisin päin.

Mahtavasti tuolla pääsee mitä moninaisimmissa olosuhteissa ja aina on hauskaa, lenkkeilijät ja hiihtäjät katsoo vähän oudosti kun pyörällä sukeltaa kulkemattomille poluille  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Antza44

Viime viikonloppuna avasin polun läskillä Yhden sähkölinjan alle. Sen jälkeen Koiran kusettajatkin oli uskaltautunut sinne polun rakennukseen. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hissitolppa

No nyt on ainakin niin monta ketjua täällä läskeilystä, että pakostihan se fiilis nousee.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Sanotaan nyt vielä kerran: Polut on parhaimmillaan! Reippaan nelikymppisen sekoilin pitkin metsiä ennen matsia. Aivan mahtavaa. Vielä kun yhdistin tuohon yhden työkeikan niin saan vielä kilometrinkorvaukset. Hää!

----------


## Mihail

reilu nelikymppinen..

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Kemitzi, mikä systeemi sulla piirtää kuvaan nopeutta?


Ja mitä ne kaksi muuta graafia kuvaa?

T. Simo

----------


## Kemizti

> Kemitzi, mikä systeemi sulla piirtää kuvaan nopeutta?
> 
> 
> Ja mitä ne kaksi muuta graafia kuvaa?
> 
> T. Simo



kamerana garmin virb elite, jossa on gps ja kiihtyvyysanturi yms hörpäkkeitä, lukee myös sykevyödataa, kadenssianturia jnejne.. korkeus ja kulma oli nuo muut tuossa, pikkaasen vaan sekoilevat, kun välillä mennään kamera takaperiä yms.. ja edittisofta on vielä(kin) hieman raakile, olisi tuohon paljon fiksumpiakin mittareita, muttei taas suostunut exporttaamaan.. Tuolla vanhassa mtbvideot13 säikeessä jotain muita tuotoksia, missä erinäkösiä mittareita..

----------


## Lauttis

Ei läskimpi keli ajella tänään. Jotenkin kuvittelin, että siellä olisi ollut märkää, mutta olinhan pahasti väärässä. Lunta ei kovin hirmuisesti ollut, mutta polut hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## saint

Lapsille uutta fillaria...

http://www.planet-x-usa.com/product-p/cboobfatx52.htm

----------


## sanaksenaho

Ai että ku oli mukavaa! 
Tänään ~3,5 tuntii mettässä läskin kans muutamia läski jälkiä seurasin pitkän matkaa! 
Kaposet renkaan jäljet meni läshes koko matkan samaa reittiä, tai toisin sanoen seurasin pitkän matkaa kaposen renkaan jälkeä!
Poikkesin myös littoistenjärven jään yli, pysähdyin juttelemaan kalamiehille joka sanoi että järvellä voi huoleti pyöräillä varoen hapettamoita mutta merelle ei ole enää asiaa kuulemma..
Mutta pitkästä aikaa oli hyvä lenkki, viimiset 4 km oli kyllä paukut aivan loppu!

----------


## Timppa H

3 t tänään, polut ja pöörä olivat nopeita, kuski ei. Kyllä wanha vaan joutuu pitämään nastoja näillä keleillä.

----------


## Shamus

Lunta... missä?

----------


## Ettan

Lohjan "kalliovuoret" tän päivän sumuiselta lenkiltä...

----------


## ealex

Koukkurahka tänään:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Pakko vähän fiilistellä täällä hienosta alan viikonlopusta, kun siviilissä kotona ei kukaan jaksa enään kuunnella mun jorinoita.
Lauantaina  heräsin klo5, katsoin Ford Taunuksen manuaalista sopivat rengaspaineet  Muklukkiin, nakkasin lohen tarakalle ja ajoin mökille savustamaan sen.
Matka  täysjäykällä 29" Scandaalilla on muistaakseni ottanut kesällä liki  2h30min pitstoppeineen, joten varauduin läskillä menevän jotain 3h15min.  Eipä mennytkään kuin 2h50min ilman minkäänlaista yritystä ja vielä  talvella.
Takaisin "oikasin" meren jään poikki, karttapallosta  katsoin että siinä tulee 15km säästöpotentiaali mutta kello oli kyllä  eri mieltä. En vain viitsinyt laskea paineita sillä edessä oli vielä  reipas tiepätkä kotio, mutta fiilistä fiilismiehelle tai -henkilöille tuolta jäältäkin löytyy.

Eilen  sitten oikeastaan ensimmäistä kertaa kävin kokeilemassa aidosti  matalilla paineilla, kun laiskuuttani olen tykännyt pitää kilon yleispaineet kaikissa oloissa. Onhan se mahoton laite! Menee mistä vain ja  tarvittaessa saa poluilla melkoista hetkellistä vauhdin hurmotusta siinä  missä kesällä täpärillä. Ohjauksen löysä epätarkkuuskin katoaa täysin  vauhdin noustessa ja polkujen kaventuessa.

Eipä tätä hankintaa  tarvi ihan heti katua, punpun olis kyllä voinut katsella jonkin  letkullisen mallin niin ehkä olisi lystimpi pelata paineiden kanssa  kesken lenkkien.
Ihan jännityksellä odotan mikä on se seuraava  pyöräkeksintö joka on ihan pakko saada koska sillä voi taas tehdä jotain  paremmin kuin millään muulla koskaan ennen ja kaikilla muillakin on sellainen sekä sen päällä tuntee ihtensä niin cooliksi ja nuareksi.

----------


## puffe

> Onhan se mahoton laite! Menee mistä vain...



Siellä missä normi maasturilla loppuivat taidot ja pannutus häämötti, niin nyt mennään hekotellen eteenpäin. Tuntuu melkein kuin huijaisi, kun kaikki käy nyt niin helposti.

----------


## Nebulus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgKtuUwp6FE

Hieman vauhdikkaampaa fiilistelyä.  :Vink:

----------


## devon

Monestikohan tuo pelle on ryyskässyt noiden popojensa kärjet maahan alussa... Hurjan näköistä, kun kengästä katsoen ajaa melkein kannalla, vaikka siinähän sen jannun jalkaterä oikeasti on.

Tänään oli läskifiilikset siellä "näkee punaista" -puolella, joku teini-idiootti oli käynyt mopolla jauhamassa hyvän matkaa polkuja pohjaa myöten auki ja näytti taas siltä, että mopon vaihtoehdot on kaasu pohjassa/pysähtynyt. Saa aloittaa niiden polkujen tamppaamisen alusta, jos se mieskin joskus taas suostuisi poluille mukaan. Nyt sen pyörällä ei taida noille poluille olla paljon asiaa...

----------


## ristoh

Kelvit oli työmatkalla sulanut paksuun sohjoon. Ajoin läskillä sieltä mistä halusin ja hauskaa oli  :Hymy: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jehu

Kieltämättä läskipyörä on osoittautunut omalla kohdalla voittajan valinnaksi sohjoisilla kelveillä. Samoin kun n. viikko sitten pukkasi muutaman cm lunta juuri sellaisella ajoituksella että auraajat eivät vielä olleet auranneet, sai liitää läskipyörällä kapeakumisten tekemien kiemuroiden päällä ja muutaman kiemurtelijan ohitinkin hymy korvissa  :Hymy:  Eipä todellakaan ole ikävä kapeampia kumeja ainakaan näin talvikeleillä. Ennen oli aina kauhea stressi kelvien kunnosta työmatkoille mutta nyt ei ole paljoa painanut mieltä.

----------


## artzi

Läskin viikonloppuretki Kainuun kelkkaurille (tai reitillä). On siellä vähän videotakin. Meillä ainakin oli hyviä fiiliksiä   :Cool:  

http://mtbfin.eu/r/?p=1812

----------


## mni

> Pakko vähän fiilistellä... kotona ei kukaan jaksa enään kuunnella mun jorinoita ...sopivat rengaspaineet ... nakkasin lohen tarakalle... mökille savustamaan... meren jään poikki... karttapallosta katsoin... fiilistä fiilismiehelle...



Hyvin fiilistelty.

----------


## Tank Driver

Fiilis hyvä.

----------


## Toni Lund

Ja kisaraporttini täällä:

http://www.tonilund.fi/2014/02/race-...-150-2014.html

----------


## Tank Driver

Raju ukko. Eipä tuohon muuta. Kunnioitan.

----------


## Kemizti

> Raju ukko. Eipä tuohon muuta. Kunnioitan.



+1 tälle, ei lisättävää.. tai joo, siistejä kuvia!

----------


## Fuuga

Sain pikku-broidilta pariksi päiväksi Muklukin lainaksi. Juuri tulin hakureissulta Pirttimäen ja Luukin kautta uusia polkuja etsiskellen kotia. Toivotaan, ettei käy kalliiksi tämä laina.

----------


## eskoaa

> Raju ukko. Eipä tuohon muuta. Kunnioitan.







> +1 tälle, ei lisättävää.. tai joo, siistejä kuvia!



+2 Kova suoritus!

----------


## tomibert

Ensi viikolla olisi edessä hiihtoloma Ylläksellä. Ottaisiko Muklukin mukaan? Missäs siellä kannattaa ajaa, olisiko ajoseuraa?

- Tomi

----------


## mutanaama

Hyvin ajettu, Hattuanostaa

----------


## HC Andersen

Loistavaa Toni!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onnittelut Tonille erittäin hienosta suorituksesta. Oliko reittiä yritetty merkata vai oliko suunnistus kartan ja gps:n varassa?

----------


## Toni Lund

Kiitokset onnitteluista.

Reitti oli merkattu, ja loppua lukuunottamatta hyvinkin. Ajoin vaan liian pitkään joen vasemmalla puolella ja siitä tuli tuo harhalenkki. En kuulemma ollut ainoa.

----------


## kooki

> Ensi viikolla olisi edessä hiihtoloma Ylläksellä. Ottaisiko Muklukin mukaan? Missäs siellä kannattaa ajaa, olisiko ajoseuraa?
> 
> - Tomi




Kelkkaurilla on hyvä ajaa, jos uskaltaa turistien seassa mennä. Kunnon valot ja heijastimet suositeltavat varsinkin taaksepäin. Lumikenkäreiteilläkin kyllä varauksella mutta pitänee ottaa aika nöyrästi kenkäilijät huomioon. Miut tai frun saa töiden jälkeen varmasti vongattua ajoseuraksi ainakin järven puolella ja alueellahan majailee pysyvästi 10 fättistä, joten pistele viestiä niin järjestetään sitä seuraa.

----------


## eki

Erittäin hieno suoritus Tonilta kyllä! Oli mielenkiintoista seurata tilannetta lähes reaaliajassa Rovaniemi 150 organisaation fb päivitysten kautta. Eihän sitä tiedä vaikka tulisi itsekin osallistuttua ensi vuonna. Vähän on tullut salaa jo harjoiteltuakin, koska heinäkuussa on tiedosssa Islannissa 10 päivän fatbike ajelu (soolo, self supported). Sen jälkeen varmaan tietää aika hyvin onko ukkelista pitemmille matkoille vai lähetetäänkö läskipyörä paalaamoon.

----------


## Antza44

Onnittelut Tonille. Kateeks käy. Oli näköjään aika inhimillinen kisa lämpötila Rovaniemellä.  Vieläkö oli laiha läskejä rivissä vai oliko kaikilla jo +4.7" kumia ja 100mm leveää vannetta alla?

----------


## Toni Lund

Aivan liian lämminhän siellä oli mutta kaikki kelpaa. Yllättävän moni ajoi 80mm vanteilla ja 4" renkailla. Vaikka nyt oli nopeampi keli kuin viime vuonna, niin reitti ei ollut vieläkään supernopea, ja 100mm vanteista Bud ja BFL renkailla oli hyötyä.

----------


## Antza44

Pari 20" On-One Fattyä taas vailla fiilistelijää. http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFATX...fatty-fat-bike

----------


## Jartza

On se kiva kun omaa olen nyt odotellut tasan kuukauden ja nyt tuolla on 2 kpl yleisessä myynnissä. Sanoivat että mun fattyn viivästymisen syy oli se että he saavat maaliskuun alussa vasta 20" runkoja.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Paulix

Kumpaan fat-ketjuun kuuluu kaupoista keskusteleminen?
Fattybike.eu tarjoilee 907 runkoa hippasen pohojammaalaisia halvemmalla. Mutkun kattelee tuonne contactisivulle niin herää pieni epäilyksen häiven..

EDIT: joo, mikäliescammaaja.. Spostiinkin tuli hyvin epämääräinen vastaus..

----------


## Antza44

> On se kiva kun omaa olen nyt odotellut tasan kuukauden ja nyt tuolla on 2 kpl yleisessä myynnissä. Sanoivat että mun fattyn viivästymisen syy oli se että he saavat maaliskuun alussa vasta 20" runkoja.



 Kannas pikaisesti pistää mailia tai soittaa, jos vaikka toinen tulis sulle.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Kumpaan fat-ketjuun kuuluu kaupoista keskusteleminen?
> Fattybike.eu tarjoilee 907 runkoa hippasen pohojammaalaisia halvemmalla. Mutkun kattelee tuonne contactisivulle niin herää pieni epäilyksen häiven..




Pysyisin tuosta Fattybike.eusta kaukana.
http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/fattybike.eu

----------


## JackOja

^kätevä! Thanks! Menee boomarkkeihin.

Fillarifoorumi näyttää luotettavalta  :Hymy: 

/OT, jatkakaa...

----------


## bartagma

!Hola
Espanjan reissu suoritettu ja uusi kevyempi kuitu unelma oli unelma kantaa kivikoita vuorelle ja laskea alas.
Piikkipensaat antoi renkaille haastetta mutta mukava askartelu hämärtyvässä välimeren illassa vuoren rinteellä kelpaa kyllä kun plussaa on vielä reilusti yli 15'c ja lumesta ei ole hajuakaan.
Renkaat suodatti pahimmat röykyt vaikka välillä hipoiltiin vanteen reunoja, mutta vältyin snakebiteiltä.
Merenrannalla ajo oli mahdollista mutta pyörän pesu suolavedessä liottamisen jälkee ei kuulu lemppareihin...
Kiva ku nykyää voi vaa höpistä toisee topiccii ja kirjottaa osien nimiä toisee...

----------


## Yeti

Fatbike-esittely ruotsinkielisessä aamu-TV:ssä, katso 01:01:20-01:13:15

----------


## OlliR

> Fatbike-esittely ruotsinkielisessä aamu-TV:ssä, katso 01:01:20-01:13:15



Hyvä Peter, mahtava juttu!

----------


## JackOja

> Fatbike-esittely ruotsinkielisessä aamu-TV:ssä, katso 01:01:20-01:13:15



No sehän oli edustava esiintyminen! Hienoa!

----------


## Shimaani

Hyvä Yeti ja ja hyvä läskipyörät! 
Kovin pieneltä se läskitin näyttää mutta ainahan kamera huijjaa.... :Hymy:

----------


## ristoh

Suorastaan terapeuttisen hieno ajelu jäällä. Hyvä keli, sopivasti lunta, pyörä kulki kuin unelma. Nyt kelpaa sohvalla loikoilla :-) 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## riding highstone

Aika ruosteessa meikällä ruotsi. Laplandin ymmärsin, kuvittelin ja väritin mielikuvituksella loput  :Hymy:  
Oma fattisprojekti etenee suunnitellen, harkitusti, vaikka mieli tekisi jo kiirehtiä. Pala palalta ja tiedot taidoiksi. Rungon tehen enemmän touring-tyyliisemmäksi ja fatbike-partaa vois jo alkaa kasvattaan. Eikös Muklukissa ole vähän rennompi ajoasento. Jos jollain noita frame-geometrioiden nettilinkkejä tallessa, nii voi pistää meikälle. 
29-lenkeillä tulee aina nähtyä joitain reittejä, "vattu, tosta pääsis varmaan fätbaikilla".

----------


## Ski

Tonille isot Onnittelut!  Oisin halunnu mukaan mutta ku oli aika päättää, tuli työreissu... pitää lukea blogisi ja jos löydät ulkomaalaisten blogeja, linkkaa tänne. Italialaisetkin käy  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Toni Lund

> Tonille isot Onnittelut!  Oisin halunnu mukaan mutta ku oli aika päättää, tuli työreissu... pitää lukea blogisi ja jos löydät ulkomaalaisten blogeja, linkkaa tänne. Italialaisetkin käy



Kiitos!

René Fischerin blogi saksaksi: http://mybikeride.blogspot.fi/2014/0...niemi-150.html

Marco Nicolettin blogi italiaksi: http://marcopedala.com/2014/02/20/ro...0-il-racconto/

----------


## Ettan

Tänään piti käydä testaamas uudet renkaat lähimettäs. Kyllä on lumet kadonneet, mut polut on viel osin jäässä Lohjalla...

----------


## Timppa H

Niin olikin. Mutta oli kyllä hieno keväinen päivä, muutto yms linnut laulelivat ja aurinko paistoi  :Hymy:  Lähes kaikki "suo" ym pehmeät paikat oli vielä jäässä ja pääsi mukavasti sielläkin, missä ei taas jäiden sulattua paljoa viitsi ajella.

----------


## Ettan

Ens talvex on kyl hankittava nuo uudet Dillinger 5. Sit uskaltaa lasketella vähän vauhdikkaammin, ku tänään meno oli ku hidastetusta elokuvasta...  :Vink:

----------


## stenu

Surly Ice Cream Truck:



http://prollyisnotprobably.com/2014/...ck-fatbike/#15

----------


## elasto

Tekis mieli ostaa uus läskipyörä. Toi Jäätelöauto näyttäis ihan kivalta vaihtoehdolta, tai sit joku hiilari-ihme. Tuleekohan Onniwannilta vielä hiilarirunkoa?

----------


## bartagma

Täältä suositus hiilikuitupyörien ihanaan maailmaan jos tasapaino tai polkujen vaikeustaso o kohillaa,
mut kyl enne heitteli mielummi alumiinia ja rautaa ku toi kuitu tuo kumminki piene lisäjännitykse ajamisee...

I SCREAM TRUCK näyttää hyvältä ja vanteet vois olla kyl kiiltäväks anodisoidut.

----------


## eki

Ice Cream Truck vaikuttaa kyllä varsin mielenkiintoiselta vehkeeltä. Samoin tuo "OPS" käsittelyn saanut Krampus aiheutti tykytyksiä: http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/...m9y-800-75.jpg

----------


## eskoaa

Laitettiin Fatbikeille oma kilpaluokka, 8.6. Korsossa tapahtuu...http://korsonkaikumtb.sporttisaitti....ilpailuohjeet/

Tervetuloa mukaan, ettei mun tarvii yksin ajella.

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa, kaipa se on mentävä itsensä munaamaan.

----------


## petjala

Jospa minäkin jo tänä vuonna, lupasivat näköjään hätäpäissään viis euroo alennustakin neitsyydestä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Laitetaan allakkaan...lähitapahtumia täytyy tukea :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Tekis mieli ostaa uus läskipyörä.  Tuleekohan Onniwannilta vielä hiilarirunkoa?



Tulee. Brant on minulle sanonut moisen tulevan myyntiin vuoden 2014 keskivälillä eli todellisuudessa vähintäänkin seuraaville lumille pitäisi olla tulossa. Läskinavoistakin on toisella foorumilla ollut juttua, että olisi tulossa parannettu versio, mutta tuleeko myös uudet vanteet on toinen juttu.  Ei paha, jos hiilari läskin runkosetti maksaa, keula 149 £  ja runko 399 £. Tosin tuo rungon hinta on ihan omaa spekulaatiota, mutta tuskin pahasti heittää. Moinen on minun seuraava Läski, rahat on jo piirongin laatikossa jemmassa :Sarkastinen:  .

----------


## Dalmore

http://singletrackworld.com/2014/02/...per-v-fatbike/

Ajaisin.

----------


## kooki

> http://singletrackworld.com/2014/02/...per-v-fatbike/ Ajaisin.



Niin miekin, sillon ei tartteis kattella tuota...

----------


## elasto

> Tulee. Brant on minulle sanonut moisen tulevan myyntiin vuoden 2014 keskivälillä eli todellisuudessa vähintäänkin seuraaville lumille pitäisi olla tulossa. Läskinavoistakin on toisella foorumilla ollut juttua, että olisi tulossa parannettu versio, mutta tuleeko myös uudet vanteet on toinen juttu.  Ei paha, jos hiilari läskin runkosetti maksaa, keula 149 £  ja runko 399 £. Tosin tuo rungon hinta on ihan omaa spekulaatiota, mutta tuskin pahasti heittää. Moinen on minun seuraava Läski, rahat on jo piirongin laatikossa jemmassa .



Kuulostaa houkuttelevalta. Täytyy varmaan vielä ensi talvi ajella tuolla wanhalla, mutta tuo voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto kun sen aika tulee.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Toi cannondale on herkku ! :Kieli pitkällä: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Talvilenkillä...

----------


## reappear

Mitenkähän sitä itse uskaltais lähteä tuohon läskisarjaan ajelemaan 64km... En tiedä riittääkö rahkeet, ehkä pitäis kokeilla metsässä 64km eka tolla Fattyllä. (mikäli se on ehjänä vielä kesällä)

----------


## eskoaa

^ No mukaan vaan, meillä on helppo maasto ja melkein kokomatka alamäkeä...

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei se 64 mikään paha rasti ollut viime vuonna, hieman lämmintä oli vaan...

----------


## mutanaama

Se matka syö pyöränosia, mätiksellä vois muuten se suenhammas olla ihan aiheellinen. Ainaki toisessa nousussa

----------


## tomibert

> Talvilenkillä...



.. talvilenkillä täälläkin.


Ylläksen polut ovat huippukunnossa, terveisiä paikallisille paksuttelijoille  :Hymy: 

- Tomi

----------


## Kemizti

Maanantain lenkiltä videoklippi, kun rimpuilin nastattomalla läskillä.. 

http://youtu.be/HvpgszLESDA

----------


## mentunik

Tilasin hetken mielijohteesta on one fattyn.. kaipa se ilman luntakin eteenpäin menee. Ens pe ilmottelivat kasailevansa..

Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvä video! :Hymy: ) voi ajella loistava veto! :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jartza

Tilasin hetken mielijohteesta on one fattyn.. kaipa se ilman luntakin eteenpäin menee. Ens pe ilmottelivat kasailevansa..


Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

-Ens pe?...

-Mullekin tuli jo ilmoitus että pyörä on katsauksessa, olen odottanut nyt 47 päivää.

----------


## mentunik

Niillä oli eilen tullu ainaki uus erä fattyjä joten toivotaan että joskus saavat lähetettyä.. ootko kyselly että missä viipyy?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jartza

Taisin osua huonoon rakoon, aamulla siilon katsoin ja seuraavana päivänä tilasin niin ne 2 mitä oli myymälässä oli kai menny yön aikana. Kuukauden odottelun jälkeen kyselin, oli rungot loppu (kuitenkin viikko sitten oli 2 20" myynnissä). No tosiaan nyt pyöräni on "poiminnassa".

----------


## Oulunjulli

Fiilistellään kuvakollaasilla pyörämuutokset välipäivistä tähän aamuun, kerta Lumiassa sattui kerrankin vastaan jotain helppokäyttöstä.
Ja vielä antoi lisätä sydämiäkin ikäänkuin korostamaan tätä herkistymistä! Ihanaa! Siivekkäiden eurojenkuvat sopisi kyllä paremmin tilanteeseen.
(tarkkasilmäisin kyylä voi kuvista huomata että Muklukin ajoasentoa piti hienosäätää rungon kokoa vaihtamalla, tämä oli selvä
todiste etten osaa lukea geometria mittoja, tai mitat ei aina vastaa silti jotain kosmista fiiliskuvaa joka muodostuu vasta ajaessa)

----------


## Paulix

Tommonen resiina pölähti eilen tontille..

----------


## Kyrdis

Eilen lenkillä oli kaikenlaista olosuhdetta jäisiä polkuja, kesäisiä kuivia pätkiä, ajoittain suht paljon lunta ja vesilätäköitä yms. Hieno iltapäivä ajella auringon paistaessa ja pakkasta ollessa yhden asteen verran ps kesäksi pellekengille hieman nopeampaa rengasta kuin bud lou comboa..

----------


## kmw

Mää Läskiä fiilistelin äsken varastossa. Se on ollut liikkeellä viimeksi silloin kun vielä oli talvi, huokaus. Nyt vaan rostseikkaillaan kunnes polut ovat sulempia. 

Seuraava säätäminen on Puksun sinkulointi (jos arvon foorumipaksupyöräilijöiltä vielä puuttuu sinkulaläskikokemus niin hyvin lämpimästi suosittelen. Kun läskeily on sinällään ihan *piip* hauskaa niin 1-vaihteisena se on ainakin 38 x *piip*) ja Rostsekin monivaihteistaminen. Vaikka olenkin kohtuullisen pinttynyt sinkuleeraaja niin on osoittautunut hyväksi että tallissa on 1 vaihdepyörä.

----------


## Ski

Kauppareissulla Iso-Syötteellä  :Hymy: 


TREK Farley

----------


## Jyrki P

Eipä oo monesti lunta ollu ikävä, mutta nyt kun tallissa on moonis niin vielä sitä toivoo... Ei oo hienoja hankikelejä Keski-Pohjanmaalla tänä "talvena"
Hiihtolomallako syötteelle... 😎


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yeti

Kolmen paksupyörän yöretki.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^Kiitos Peter, jälleen hieno reissukuvaus!

----------


## Tank Driver

Aivan mahtava talvi.

----------


## eki

Yhden paksupyörän yöretki: https://erikplankton.exposure.so/gravel-grinding

Hiekkatiet oli tähtäimessä ja mukavia löytyikin. Toki myös asvalttiakin joutui ajamaan. Matkaa kertyi yhteensä 125 km verran.

----------


## a-o

Viikonlopun fiiliksiä!









#fatbikesfi

----------


## kukavaa

Tuon ylemmän kaltaisia on-oneja on havaittu Levillä, ilmeisesti vuokralle noita saa.

----------


## Herkko6

> Aivan mahtava talvi.



Mä niin tykkään Tank Driverin kuivasta huumorista!

----------


## JackOja

> Yhden paksupyörän yöretki: https://erikplankton.exposure.so/gravel-grinding
> ...



Tää oli kiva!





> Mä niin tykkään Tank Driverin kuivasta huumorista!



Samoin, mutta tuossa voi olla mahdollista, että kyseessä ei ollut huumori vaan todettiin fakta? Hänhän sanoi "odottavansa kesää" tuolla vanhassa topicissa, koska tuo Yampa on todennäköisesti oivallinen kesäpyörä. Ja siksi nyt olisikin oikeasti "aivan mahtava talvi"... tosin huutaisi melkeinpä huutomerkkiä perään siinä tapauksessa :Sekaisin:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Mä niin tykkään Tank Driverin kuivasta huumorista!







> Samoin, mutta tuossa voi olla mahdollista, että kyseessä ei ollut huumori vaan todettiin fakta? Hänhän sanoi "odottavansa kesää" tuolla vanhassa topicissa, koska tuo Yampa on todennäköisesti oivallinen kesäpyörä. Ja siksi nyt olisikin oikeasti "aivan mahtava talvi"... tosin huutaisi melkeinpä huutomerkkiä perään siinä tapauksessa




!

Oikeestaan vähän molempia. Vaikka luminen talvi ja läskeily ovatkin silkkaa parhautta, ei minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan, että polut ovat kovapohjaisia ja etenkin esillä. Meilläpäin ei polkujen talvivirkistyskäyttö ole yhtä aktiivista kuin suurempien kaupunkien läheisyydessä ja polkuverkoston ylläpito näin vuosin on normaalisti lähes täysin oman itsen varassa.

----------


## Precision

Tänään se sitten iski. Meinaan fatbike kuume. Tunkkasin cyclolla loskapaskaa käärmeenlailla ja yhtäkkiä takaa puskee fatti ohi ja näyttää peukkua. Kuka Turkulainen tunnustaa tänään menneensä raunistulan suunnalla 06 aikoihin minun ohitseni?

----------


## Toni Lund

Rov150 juhlayöretki.

----------


## ellmeri

> Viikonlopun fiiliksiä!
> 
> 
> 
> #fatbikesfi



Hirveetä pornoa*iiiiik* noinko ne OnniWannit lisääntyy?

----------


## a-o

> Hirveetä pornoa*iiiiik* noinko ne OnniWannit lisääntyy?



No kovasti olisi toiveissa Baby Fatty pojalle :Hymy: 

#fatbikesfi

----------


## Oulunjulli

> No kovasti olisi toiveissa Baby Fatty pojalle
> 
> #fatbikesfi



No perhana ettei vaan nyt olis härkäpari kuvassa!

----------


## ellmeri

Punaisesta laukusta näkee että AnniWanni alimmaisena antautuu... :Sarkastinen:  tiedä vaikka heille tulisi sellainen kun tuli Ojalaisen perheeseen fillari-lehen sivuilta pongattu tapahtuma.

----------


## miku80

Täytyy myöntää, että paras läskifiilistely oli kun viime viikolla vein läskini uudelle omistajalle.. Ei se läskipyöräily oikeen auennut itelle siinä mittakaavassa kun muiden tekstejä ja juttuja lueskelee ja nyt "talven" jälkeen kun hyppäsi täpärin selkää niin fiilis oli kun olis kotiis palannu pitkältä reissulta..

----------


## Paulix

^ itsellä on hieman samanlaisia fiiliksiä. Oli toki paljon niitä hienoja "wau" hetkiä mutta sitten taas niitä "äh, huokaus" hetkiä kun OnOneFattyä ulkoilutti.
varsinkin kun talvi tässä länsirannalla oli kivan normaali eli valkopaskasta ei olllut riesaa ollenkaan..
Myin kanssa halppis-Fattyn pois mutten tainnut sen viisaammaksi tulla eli päätin antaa vielä toisen tilaisuuden läskipyörälle keveämmän 9zero7:n muodossa.
Katsotaan nyt vielä saako sillä enempi noita wau hetkiä. Ellei niin sitten pitää koittaa specsata jotain 27.5" täpäriä seuraavaksi mahdollisimman isolla takanakilla että pitoa löytyisi läskin tapaan.

----------


## bartagma

Itselle Wau kokemukset on tullu siitä et ei tartte putsata liukuputkia ja linkkuja jokav!tunkurapaskalenkin jälkee!

----------


## Southpaw

Minulle tuo fätin Wau on täysin lumeen sidottu asia. Viime talvi oli mahtava eikä tuonne keskuspuiston poluille ollut asiaa vajakeilla. Sama päti duunimatkaan. Omat yksityiskelvit monena aamuna käytössä. Eipä tänä talvena montaa vastaavaa päivää ole ollut :Irvistys:  Sääliksi käy teitä vasta tänä talvena fätin hankkineita :Sarkastinen:  
Kyllähän tuolla tankilla kesälläkin voi ajella, mutta enemmän kiksejä irtoaa muilla zygeillä IMHO.

----------


## Polun tukko

> ^ itsellä on hieman samanlaisia fiiliksiä. Oli toki paljon niitä hienoja "wau" hetkiä mutta sitten taas niitä "äh, huokaus" hetkiä kun OnOneFattyä ulkoilutti.
> varsinkin kun talvi tässä länsirannalla oli kivan normaali eli valkopaskasta ei olllut riesaa ollenkaan..
> Myin kanssa halppis-Fattyn pois mutten tainnut sen viisaammaksi tulla eli päätin antaa vielä toisen tilaisuuden läskipyörälle keveämmän 9zero7:n muodossa.
> Katsotaan nyt vielä saako sillä enempi noita wau hetkiä. Ellei niin sitten pitää koittaa specsata jotain 27.5" täpäriä seuraavaksi mahdollisimman isolla takanakilla että pitoa löytyisi läskin tapaan.



Mistä nämä "äh huokaus" tunteet ovat peräisin? Kyselee läskikuumeinen.

----------


## Ettan

Toi Wau tunne joko tulee tai ei. Mulla se tuli enemmäkin kesällä. Olen painavarakenteinen pyöräilijä ja normi maastopyörät monesti tyssäsivät Lohjan harjun pehmeillä hiekkaosuuksilla. Ja lähes aina löysin itseni turvaltani. Nyt läskin kanssa tota ongelmaa ei ole ollut. Olen voinut ajella paikoista mistä ennen ei olis kaatumatta selvinnyt, puhumattakaan en olis ees mennyt niistä. Nyt vapaus mennä lähes mistä vaan, mistä nyt tyyliin tämmönen läskikuski edes pääsee. Muutenki läskipyörä on tehnyt omasta asenteesta paljon rennomman. Ei oo kiire jos ei haluu, ja ei tarvii olla hienoimmat "tehdastiimivaatteet" päällä, vaan rennot kamat riittää. 
Mulle Läskipyörä on tuonut "WAU-tunteen" ja ehkä sekin kertoo jotain että olen pikku hiljaa luopunut kaikista muista pyöristä(cyclo, 26" jäykkä jne).

----------


## Polun tukko

Tuota minä itsekkin pelkään että jos läski puree niin meneekö täpäri kiertoon. Katsotaan nyt saako joskus läskiä maistaa vai meneekö suoraan hankintaan.

----------


## Kemizti

Vähän kävin loskassa fiilistelemässä uutta tankoa, melkein sävy-sävyyn, ainakin riittävän sinnepäin ja ennekaikkee melkee 7cm leveempi  :Vink:

----------


## reappear

Mulla läskikuume alkoi viime talvena kun väänsi puoliverisen läskin 29eristä. Siinä jo huomasi että takapää olisi saanut olla myös paksumpi. Nyt kun sain vihdoin Fattyn loppuvuodesta niin ei se millään tavalla pettänyt. Toki sää petti hieman, kun pyörä on mulle jokapaikan kulkine... ei se Fatty mikään maantievehje kuitenkaan ole. Idea oli että Fattyllä talvi alkuun ja keväällä toiseksi fillariksi cyclocrossari. Säiden vuoksi pieni ketutus tuli toki ja crossarin hankinta aikaistui helmikuun alkuun  :Hymy:  

Kohtuus kaikessa on aika hyvä nyrkkisääntö, mitä enempi ajaa Fattyllä, sitä enempi tekee mieli myös ajaa cyclocrossarilla, ja sama myös toisinpäin. Saattaa johtua välityksistäkin, kun Fatty lähtee mistä vaan kuin pieni sika... ja cc vaatinee vähän asiallisemman otteen. Subjektiivinen kuva tästä tietysti. 

Nyt odottelen kuivia metsäkelejä että pääsee Fattyllä vetämään metsässä kunnolla (mutapaskarämpiminen ei niin paljoa innosta nyt).

----------


## Southpaw

> Tuota minä itsekkin pelkään että jos läski puree niin meneekö täpäri kiertoon. Katsotaan nyt saako joskus läskiä maistaa vai meneekö suoraan hankintaan.



No minulla tuo meni toisinpäin. Tykästyin fätillä metsäpoluilla ajeluun viime talvena ja ajattelin kokeilla samaa kesälläkin. Eli hommasin täpärin. Keskuspuiston juurakkohelvetissä en tykännyt kovinkaan paljoa fätillä ajelusta männä kesänä. Se mitä nyt tänä onnettomana talvena on tatsia saanut, puoltaa kyllä täpärin smootimpaa kulkua juurakossa. Lähtökohtana minulla siis CC ja maantiefillari tausta. Näistä kaikista autotallissa majailevista vehkeistä kaikkein hajuttomin, mauttomin ja muutenkin tylsin on kyllä CC. Mutta ei kai tollainen kompromissi oikein voi missään loistaakkaan.

----------


## Paulix

> Mistä nämä "äh huokaus" tunteet ovat peräisin? Kyselee läskikuumeinen.



Onhan näitä tullut ennenkin tänne kirjoiteltua mutta tässä pääkohdat. Nämä siis koskee vain omakohtaista kokemusta läskistä, erityisesti OnOnesta.
1. jousituksen puute. Niissä teknisissä kalliojuurakkohelveteissä joissa itse viihdyn on jäykkä pöörä wanhoille luille vaan vähän raju. edes 80mm keulaan, pliis.
1.1 toisaalta, osaltaan se korvautuu "wau"lla kun sillä menee sellaiseen louhikkoon johon ei kapearenkaisella edes pääsisi.  
2. Suuri massa. Ei läskillä kevitellä keulaa eikä tehdä punnihoppeja puiden yli. Tai ainakaan minä en vain osaa. Sillä valitaan suora linja ja sitä ajetaan kuin tankkia.
3. Jos haluat että se kulkee pehmeästi maastossa, paineet alas. Jolloin tubelekset burbppaa ja sisurillisissa rengas putoaa vanteeltaan ja alkaa klompsottaa.
3.1 jos haluat että se kulkee kevyesti tiellä, paineet ylös. Jolloin sillä ei ole mitään asiaa tekniseen maastoon kun se pomppii superpallon lailla.

Mutta siis oikeassa ympäristössään eli lumella, hiekalla, suolla tai jossain soraharjumaastoissa kerrassaan nautittavia pelejä!

----------


## PPP

The Iditarod Trail Invitational (ITI) is the world’s longest winter ultramarathon by mountain bike, foot and ski.

http://gearpatrol.com/2014/02/27/idi...-invitational/

SNM

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuo paulixin kohta 3. jossa rengas putoaa vanteelta on Fattyn ominaisuus/tyyppivika.

----------


## kolistelija

Kumma kyllä olen pitänyt läskiä hauskimpana maastopyöränä jonka olen omistanut, myös kesäkäytössä. Edes raaka meno ei sitä asiaa muuta, se on tietenkin rankempaa kuin täysjoustolla, mutta ei missään nimessä vähemmän hauskaa.

----------


## kmw

> ... Näistä kaikista autotallissa majailevista vehkeistä kaikkein hajuttomin, mauttomin ja muutenkin tylsin on kyllä CC. Mutta ei kai tollainen kompromissi oikein voi missään loistaakkaan.



sopivat renkaat kun valitsee niin CC:llä pääsee hyvinkin outoihin paikkoihin. Mää ajelen kutakuinkin samoja polkuja läskillä ja Rostsekillä ja hauskuuden nyanssit vaihtuu, mutta hubaa riittää. 

Ymmärrän että täysjuustoryskääjälle läskipyörä kesällä ei ole se juttu, mutta henk.koht. olen varsin tyytyväinen ympärivuotinen paksupyöräilijä. Eikä nuo kollega Pahat Sedätkään ole kovinkaan paljon notkupyörän selässä istuneet kun on tullut läski talliin.

----------


## Kemizti

> Ymmärrän että täysjuustoryskääjälle läskipyörä kesällä ei ole se juttu, mutta henk.koht. olen varsin tyytyväinen ympärivuotinen paksupyöräilijä. Eikä nuo kollega Pahat Sedätkään ole kovinkaan paljon notkupyörän selässä istuneet kun on tullut läski talliin.



ite uskallan kyllä tunnustaa, että vaikka olenkin pitkään jo ollut "tjr" diggailen kovasti siitä miten läski etenee noissa paikallisissa röllijuurakoissa(c) ja aijon kyllä kiusata itseäni kesälläkin noilla samoilla poluilla sekä täpärillä, että läskillä.. tuntuu taas muutteesta ihan kovin hauskalta, kun pyörää pitää ajaa, eikä antaa vaan jouston tehä töitä, muistaa taas miksi joskus opeteltiin säästäviä (joskaan läskillä se ei nyt ihan niin justiin ole) ajolinjoja jäykkäperä-teräsrunko Konalla (-96) missä oli 77mm joustoa keulalla, canti-jarrut ja 2.0" kumit..

----------


## cuppis

> The Iditarod Trail Invitational (ITI) is the world’s longest winter ultramarathon by mountain bike, foot and ski.
> 
> http://gearpatrol.com/2014/02/27/idi...-invitational/
> 
> SNM



Kisa on parhaillaan käynnissä. Tekivät aika huimia ennätyksiä 350 mailin matkalla, vanha enkka tais parantua 14 tunnilla.

----------


## Shamus

Myös läskeissä on eroja...  muutaman kilon kevyempi ja eri kulmilla varustetu kulkee aivan eri tavalla.
Itsellä ollut läskejä 16.5kg - 11.5kg

----------


## Antza44

> Tuo paulixin kohta 3. jossa rengas putoaa vanteelta on Fattyn ominaisuus/tyyppivika.



 Tuohon ongelmaan on onneksi halpa ja toimiva ratkaisu-> Ghetto tubeless ei burbpaa ja pysyy vanteella kiitettävästi. Tosin kerran pudotin pikkasen kumia pois vanteelta, mutta paineetkin oli varmaan alle 0.3 baarissa.

----------


## Ski

> Kumma kyllä olen pitänyt läskiä hauskimpana maastopyöränä jonka olen omistanut, myös kesäkäytössä. Edes raaka meno ei sitä asiaa muuta, se on tietenkin rankempaa kuin täysjoustolla, mutta ei missään nimessä vähemmän hauskaa.



Mää oo sammaa mieltä. En toisaalta ymmärrä kaikkia tuota analyyttistä miettimistä mikä on hauskaa ja mikä ei. Fätti ainaki Farley keulii kyllä ku keulii. Mulla on toisaalta ollu onni ku siitä asti mulla on ollu tuo Farley niin oon päässy Oulun talvipoluille ja Syötteen reiteille. Mutta luulen että tulee hetkiä kesälläkin ku miettii millä lähtis metsään. Täpäriä mulla ei oo mutta takajäykällä ja cyclolla polut maistuu kyllä.

----------


## Shimaani

Läskillä voi mennä metsään, kapeanakkisilla on paree pysyä poluilla :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Ymmärrän että täysjuustoryskääjälle läskipyörä kesällä ei ole se juttu, mutta henk.koht. olen varsin tyytyväinen ympärivuotinen paksupyöräilijä. Eikä nuo kollega Pahat Sedätkään ole kovinkaan paljon notkupyörän selässä istuneet kun on tullut läski talliin.



Riippuu tosi paljon myös maastosta, nämä kotipolut Kehä III sisäpuolella on täpärillä niin nähty, ettei oikein tahdo saada tarpeeksi kiksejä kun niitä ajelee sillai turvallisesti ilman turhia riskinottoja, kun taas läski vaatiin enemmän että sitä ajaa eikä vaan istu kyydissä ja polje.

----------


## Ski

löysin uusia polkuja erämaasta mutta erämaa vastasi ja tuli tutustumaan lähemmin   :Hymy:  


No, tuosta hankalasta tilanteesta selvittyäni, tutustuin itsekin erämaahan tarkemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Hienoa taas tänään !!!! 

Välituvalla koko perhe reissussa ! 


Ite kiersin kaikki pohjoispuolen taukotuvat  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Oot vissii törmänny savierk:n perheesee..

----------


## zipo

Näillä ajelen fiiliksen mukaan

----------


## zipo

1kpl pikasesti kasattu häröpöörä mukana.

----------


## Ski

> Oot vissii törmänny savierk:n perheesee..



Jep. Tyttö pulkassa söi mun makkaran.....  :Hymy:  Syötteellä on hienoa ku taukotuville pääsee ajamatta hiihtoladuilla  :Hymy:

----------


## savierk

Syötteellä riittää vielä lunta missä ajella.  :Hymy:

----------


## reappear

Nää kuvat kyllä saa vieraantumaan hyvistä talvikeleistä todella paljon... kun täällä etelässä on eletty karua talvea niin ei vain voisi uskoa että jossain olisi oikea talvi vielä. Noh, huomenna poikkeuksellisesti Fattyllä töihin, pitää päästä fiilistelemään polkuja pitkin.

----------


## petjala

Talvi meni, mut tulee uusia talvia ja siinä välissä myös leveästi hymyilyttäviä kesäkelejä.

Messuviikonloppuna myös Shock Therapy näyttää olevan auki lauantaina 8.3. klo 11-17. Mainoksesta lainaten: "Tarjolla pientä purtavaa ja paksupyöriä."

----------


## IncBuff

> Syötteellä riittää vielä lunta missä ajella.



Hyvä meininki  :Hymy: 

Näitä katsellessa kyllä läskikuume vähän meinaa nousta. No jos seuraaville lumille sitten.

----------


## Ski

Läski haukkas ....

----------


## Ski

yksin fiilistely jatkuu   :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Määki fiilistelin tänään! Välillä piti kyllä pitää korsetti kireällä, sen verran oli jäiset rännit



#fatbikesfi

----------


## Ski

näyttää liukkaalta

----------


## ealex

Paikoin vieläkin pääse talvifiilistelemään Tampereella, kuva tämän päivän lenkiltä:

----------


## Paulix

^ näyttää synkältä.
Länsirannikolla on kesä!

----------


## mni

Ski:llä on ollut kadehdittavan hyvät talvikelit. Ja hienoja kuvia myös.

Täällä etelässä on pajunkissat pörröllään, linnut laulaa ja kura roiskuu.


Albumissa lisää kevättunnelmia.

----------


## a-o

Eilisen jääränniajelun jälkeen jäi tunne, että tänään pitää päästä takaisin lumisille baanoille! Skin ja Savierkin fiilistelykuvat mielessä suuntasin auton nokan kohti Syötettä. Ja kas, siellä se talvi on!

Oli kyllä yksi talven parhaista lenkeistä. Palatessa törmäsin vielä Skihin Ahmatuvalla. Kiitoksia ajoseurasta.








(Kuvan otti Ski)

Päivän saldo 40km eeppistä baanaa :Hymy: 

#fatbikesfi

----------


## Ski

Kiitoksia Lohjaan MNIlle kommentista, siellä teillä tosiaan kura lentää hyi ...    :Hymy:  

 ja suuri kiitos ajoseurasta a-o:lle, oli hienoa törmätä suhun siellä maailman parhaalla tuvalla eli Ahmatuvalla ! 
Hienoa kun tulit, ja et pettynyt  :Hymy:  

Savierkin porukalle kans terveiset. Lisäksi kuulin että siellä oli vielä nähty joku muukin ???

Syötteestä Suomen Paras Talvipyöräilypaikka ?

----------


## IncBuff

Onko nuo merkittyjä kelkkareittejä vai mitä millä ajelette? Jos sitä minäkin ens talvena.

----------


## Ski

Nämä reitit Syötteellä olevan Luontokeskuksen pohjoispuolen taukotuville on huoltokelkan reittejä. Niillä ei ole muuta kelkkaliikennettä kuin Metsähallituksen huoltokelkan liikennöinti sekä esim Ahmatuvalle menevän huoltokelkan ajo. Nämä reitit ei ole missään kartoissa. Taukotuville pääsee näitä oikein hyvin, esim Ahmatuvalle mennessä Ylpiäojan puolelta joutuu käyttään viimeiseen 50m latupohjaa (kuten huoltokelkkakin) sekä Ahmatuvalta poistuttaessa Toraslammelle päin, vain n. 30m. Reitille pääsee Luontokeskuksen portilta, ja näille reiteille olen kysynyt luvan Luontokeskukselta. Sekä henkilöltä joka ajaa näillä huoltoreiteillä yleensä halakoreen kanssa. Ainakin vielä kaikki ovat olleet enemmän kuin tyytyväisiä, sekä Läskipyöräilijät että huoltohenkilöstö. Karttaa näille reiteille ei ole. Kelkanura menee yleensä jonnekkin eli eksyminen on varsin vaikeaa, ainakin maalaisjärjellä aateltuna. Silloin tällöin huoltokelkanreitti ylittää ladun, joten varovasti yli.
Reitin alussa lasketaan kesästäkin tuttua reittiä Anninkoskelle, Annintuvan sillalle (Pärjänjoen ylitys) jossa mennään noin 100m latureittiä jotta päästään huoltoreitille oikealle. Tällekin pätkälle pyysin luvan Latupoolin vastaavalta.
Eli, kaikki hyvin, ja mahdollisuuksia olisi luoda tuonne mahtava Läskipyörä, tai talvipyöräreittiverkosto niin ei tarvi aina hiihtää  :Hymy:  
Laduthan tuolla on ihan huippuluokkkaa myös.  :Hymy:

----------


## Klenkka

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-i...o/VIRB0007.JPG

Näin ihanalta näytti vielä eilen täällä Länsi-Uudenmaan "vaaralla". Tämän lähemmäksi en ainakaan itse päässyt viilistelemään noita Lapin tunnelmia.

Tänään meno oli sitten sitäkin rapaisempaa noilla mutavelliteillä. Ja sitten kun olivat vielä käyneet lanaamassa, niin sitä velliä riitti sitten tien koko leveydelle. Metsässäkin olisi mennyt paremmin jos ei sekään olisi ollut yhtä hakkuuta...

Noh tulipahan todettua ainakin yksi etu tuon mulkuttimen kullitusvärin osalta: ei pahemmin erotu tuosta mutabeigestä... Eli hyvä ostos !!!

----------


## Kemizti

Meniskö tää tänne, aivan soiva peli tuo Läski vetokärryn kiskomiseen.. kausi avattu niiltäkin osin..!!

----------


## Tank Driver

Aivan soiva, tai oikeastaan hemmetin hyvä. Mekin pikkujätkien kanssa lenkkeiltiin viime kesänä kärryllä useamman satkun verran.

----------


## slow

Hahaa. Nuorison ehdollistaminen paksuihin renkaisiin aloitettu.  :Cool: 

(samanlainen hipokärry oli käytössä vielä muutama vuosi sitten..)

----------


## jonihom

Tänään tuli Pasilassa vastaan Spessun läski kun tallustelin juna-asemalle. Oli kyllä ihailtava ilmestys. Yllätyin oikein muutaman päivän aikana kurssilla pk-seudulla ollessani miten paljon noita läskejä Helsinginkin katukuvassa pyörii.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Neidit, rouvat ja näppärät pikku-Mertit jos siellä virtuaalifiilistelee kartan kanssa haaveillen pyöräseikkailusta, mihin olennaisesti kuuluisi runkolaukku, niin varsin kysyin Shelbyltä sepittävätkö he moisia. Eivät ainakaan tällä hetkellä, mutta varsin avualiaan innostava vastaus oli ja tuommoinen linkki tuli mihin aukeaa heidän sopivat matskut ehdolle. Pannaanpa jakoon jos vaikka kiinnostaa jotakuta (toimineeko tuo linkin haku lie pitkäänkään, enpä tiijä).

http://www.shelby.fi/catalog/advance...=1&language=fi

----------


## Tank Driver

Rätei ja lumpui.

----------


## zipo

Cant wait.http://2014.handmadebicycleshow.com/

----------


## PaH

Semmone keli et kyllä lähtee

----------


## mutanaama

Pluikkaan näköistä  :Hymy:  Mutta komea pläski

----------


## HC Andersen

Kaatuuko Pahis aina vasemmalle?

----------


## PaH

Noku noin kysyt, niin aamulenkillä vasuri tais voittaa 4-3 jos oikein lasken. Se kahdeksas oli suoraan eteen ja yli.

----------


## Jake_Kona

> Tänään tuli Pasilassa vastaan Spessun läski kun tallustelin juna-asemalle. Oli kyllä ihailtava ilmestys. Yllätyin oikein muutaman päivän aikana kurssilla pk-seudulla ollessani miten paljon noita läskejä Helsinginkin katukuvassa pyörii.



Vaimokin näki Pläskin Heltsingissä. Mää Turus

----------


## ealex

Tänään Tampereella:

----------


## lateksi

Snögubbetkin hymyilee mun Fattylle...

----------


## Lauttis

Leinelässä tänään

----------


## mentunik

Oma läski saapui eilen suomeen mutta ei kerenny jakelu tän vuoden lumille.. maanataina on varmaan maa mustana taas.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Komiaa ja hauskaa taas kun on lunta!!!

----------


## slow

> Leinelässä tänään



Kumpi väisti?

----------


## Isä nitro

Kaatuivat lopulta. Omaan mahdottomuuteensa.

----------


## Yeti

Pieni yöretki nyt kun taas oli talvisempi keli.

----------


## Timppa H

Fiilistellään ny vähän, vaikka kuski onkin 1/4 -kuntoinen.

----------


## cuppis

Kyllä oli hjuva fiilis.

----------


## Salomo

Olihan tolla läskillä taas hauska ajaa kun luntakin vähän tuli. Vähiin on jääneet tällä ajot kun talvi on ollut mitä on ollut ja normimaasturi tuntunut liikkuvan liukkaammin. Muistui taas mieleen että minkä takia tämä tallissa on ylipäätään :-)

----------


## kmw

^ vähän samaa. 

Olen viimeksi ajanut läskillä kun vielä oli talvi ja sen jälkeen olen keskittynyt rostseikkailuun. Tänään aamulla oli niin kylmä ettei mtn jakoa lähteä Shimpan "talvikengillä" lenkille. Ach kuinka oli mukavata kruisailla leveillä renkailla. Lunta juuri sopivasti ei-polkuajeluun. Tässä lähistöllä on epävirallinen enskamopopaana jossa ei ollut kukaan käynyt näillä lumilla, bliss. Eikä ne vaihteetkaan tuntuneet yhtään pöllömmältä. Mutu on että vaihdepyörä kulkee sujuvammin kun on aikansa itseensä sinkulalla kiusannut.

----------


## Kemizti

Fun on FatBike: http://youtu.be/wQXAT_qCk3g

maksimilaatu 720p, kun tuli vähä pidempi pätkä..

----------


## JannePee

Avaanpa ensimmäistä kertaa noviisin suuni tällä foorumilla. Firman puolesta sain läskin testattavaksi ennenku menee yleiseen vuokraukseen ja vaikkakin siirtyminen kotipihasta mettään oli tuskaista niin polulla eri hauska vekotin. Kenties tulevaisuudessa taloudellisen tilanteen kohentuessa hommaan läskin kolmanneksi pyöräksi. Vapaapäivän kunniaksi väsäsin vielä lyhehkon videopätkän aamun ajeluista: http://youtu.be/MSUsbo5n1CA

----------


## Kemizti

Kiva klippi, tarvis itekki joskus jaksaa väsäillä tollane pätkä missä olis kuvaa paikallaan olevasta kamerasta, eikä aina noita eteen/taakse fillarin kyydistä..

----------


## mutanaama

Eikä huonosti alotettu ollenkaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hankikantoa...

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Hieno klippi! Mahtavat korkeuserot siellä  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

Vahva aloitus JannePeeltä. Iso peukku.

----------


## Ski

Loistavaa ! WOu !  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Olikohan tässä tän talven viimeiset lumirännit? Jätin sitten varmuuden vuoksi kunnolliset jäähyväiset.

----------


## slow

Rännittämistä metsässä. (Tein itse samaa tänään. Mutta ei lasketa kun pelkkä kuski on läski.)

Yhtään ei enää lähes paljoakaan satu silmiin nuo keltaiset.

----------


## kolistelija

Rännittämistä? Kyllä mä tiedän et läskit on huume, mut et ihan tolleen...  :No huh!:

----------


## tompula

Pari kuvaa muutaman viikon takaa....




Ja on sitten läskipyörä esitelty Mannerheimillekin, tuskin kuitenkin moista käytti...

----------


## mutanaama

Mut olis käyttäny jos olis ollu.

----------


## Mihail

Varmasti olisi ollut läskillä mukavampi mennä venäjän halki kuin hevosella.

----------


## Kemizti

On toi Marski tuolla kalliolla eräitä muitakin läskipyöriä nähnyt..  :Vink:

----------


## velosipedisti

Ai että kun oli hieno keli ajella läskillä. Poluilla monta senttiä eilen satanutta lunta/loskaa ja fatty kulki oikein hienosti. Alamäetkin pystyi vetämään vauhdikkaassa sivuluisussa ilman pelkoa että renkaista loppuisi pito.

Pelkkää ajamisen nautintoa. Melkein jopa parempaa kuin....hmmmm.....

Tuli myös levitettyä läskipyöräkuumetta kun kodalla tulistellessa joku retkeilijä ajoi testilenkin Fattylla. On kuulemma jo pitkään miettinyt että tänä vuonna se läski hankitaan.
Aika leveä hymy oli kaverin naamalla koeajon jälkeen.

----------


## mtb#enontekiö

> ...Firman puolesta sain läskin testattavaksi ennenku menee yleiseen vuokraukseen...



Siis onko Rovaniemellä jossakin läskipyöriä vuokrattavana? Onko useampiakin?

----------


## JannePee

> Siis onko Rovaniemellä jossakin läskipyöriä vuokrattavana? Onko useampiakin?



Toistaiseksi vain yksi löytyy vuokralle Ounasvaaran hiihtokeskuksessa.  Ps. En ois uskonu, että kaipailisin läskiä alle kaupungissa, mutta eilen tuli n. 10cm uutta lunta eikä pyöräteitä tietenkään ollu aurattu heti aamusta ja melkosta kiemurtelua oli omalla trekillä.

----------


## Lauttis

Paikoitellen oli kesäkeliä, paikoitellen lunta maassa Ilola - Mätäkivenmäki akselilla tänään

----------


## fob

Ihan hauskalta näyttää olosuhteet Michigan-järvellä

----------


## Ski

Käväsin Oulun kiertämässä. Hyvin kanto ja kiva sää  :Hymy:

----------


## Ettan

Kyllä oli Lohjanharju aika lumeton....mut silti oli kiva fiiiiiilistellä!

----------


## zipo

Juoman jäähdytyspaikka

----------


## zipo



----------


## eki

Löytyi kuva Konasta 29+ kiekoilla: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/wopus-904791.html

Täytynee kesäksi laittaa.

----------


## Suffeli

http://fatbikes.at/

19.3-25.3 kesti tilauksen(Revelate designs roinaa) tuleminen kotiovelle.
S-postiin tuli vain order in progress ilmoitus.

----------


## velosipedisti

No oli pakko käydä moikkaamassa Mannerheimia. Näillä poluilla fatty kulki paljon paremmin kuin kaverin laihapyörä.

----------


## tuhka_a

20.3. tuli läskiteltyä nimim. bartagman seurassa Savonlinnasta kelkkauria/polkuja/umpimetsää pitkin Kerimäelle, josta takaisin vähän mitä kautta sattui. Saatiin 68 km edestä puuhaa yhdelle päivälle + yksi äkillinen avantouinti  :Vink:  Kiinnostuneet käykööt lukemassa reissun muka-virallisen dokumentaation tuolta:

http://rinnakkaisohjelma.blogspot.fi...tventures.html

Laitetaan nyt oikein kuvakin, koostaan huolimatta...

----------


## mtb#enontekiö

> Toistaiseksi vain yksi löytyy vuokralle Ounasvaaran hiihtokeskuksessa.  Ps. En ois uskonu, että kaipailisin läskiä alle kaupungissa, mutta eilen tuli n. 10cm uutta lunta eikä pyöräteitä tietenkään ollu aurattu heti aamusta ja melkosta kiemurtelua oli omalla trekillä.



LEVILLÄ on kuulemma LeviSkiResort:lla vuokrattavissa pari fat bike'a ja pari lisääkin tulossa kai kevään aikana. Myös muuta mtb-vuokrakalustoa uudistettu ja lisätty.

----------


## JackOja

> LEVILLÄ on kuulemma LeviSkiResort:lla vuokrattavissa pari fat bike'a ja pari lisääkin tulossa kai kevään aikana....



On siellä. Näin ne toissaviikolla. Onniwanneja kumpikin, erikokoiset. Oli oikein valotkin.

----------


## crcm

Farley näytttää kyllä hyvältä. Onkos noita Spessun Fatboyta tullut muille. Kaksi olen tainnut pongata tällä foorumilla. Itselläni ei siis ole, mutta varauksessa on ollut jo lokakuun ekasta päivästä.

----------


## Hyneman

Täällä on perus fatboy. Ollu puolitoista viikkoa. S koon runko. Työkaverit katsonut että hulluksi tuo on tullut kun mulla on kestohymy päällä.

----------


## Ski

Fatboy näyttää todella isolta . 
Eiköhän sitäkin jossain välissä pääse testaan Oulussakin. 
Se että Farley myös näyttää hyvälta, on se todella hyvä ja ketterä ajaa . Oikeastaan aivan loistava talvi poluilla.

----------


## jonihom

Fiilistelin tänään töihin Imatralta Lappeenrantaan 46km.... 2,5bar kun pisti painetta niin mikäs siinä oli 24,9km/h keskarilla ajella aurinkoisessa aamussa.
Kotimatkaa odotellessa  :Hymy:  Läskillä siis sen takia etteivät saa pyöräteitä vielä varmaan hetkeen putsattua niin että olisi maantiepyörällä nautinnollista ajaa, eikä täysjoustollakaan tuota matkaa ole mukava sitkuttaa.
Tasasella menee tosi mukavasti, ainut miinus on ylämäet jossa vauhti tyssää ja polkeminen on raskasta. Cyclorossi ois kiva.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Fiilistelin tänään töihin Imatralta Lappeenrantaan 46km.... 2,5bar kun pisti painetta niin mikäs siinä oli 24,9km/h keskarilla ajella aurinkoisessa aamussa.
> Kotimatkaa odotellessa  Läskillä siis sen takia etteivät saa pyöräteitä vielä varmaan hetkeen putsattua niin että olisi maantiepyörällä nautinnollista ajaa, eikä täysjoustollakaan tuota matkaa ole mukava sitkuttaa.
> Tasasella menee tosi mukavasti, ainut miinus on ylämäet jossa vauhti tyssää ja polkeminen on raskasta. Cyclorossi ois kiva.



Kannattaa muuten vilkasta mikä on maksimipaineet mitä noihin saa laittaa renkaan kyljestä, 2.5bar saattaa mennä roimasti yli.

----------


## jonihom

> Kannattaa muuten vilkasta mikä on maksimipaineet mitä noihin saa laittaa renkaan kyljestä, 2.5bar saattaa mennä roimasti yli.



Totta, hyvä kun sanoit, empähän aamukoomassa ees asiaa ajatellu..

----------


## jonihom

onhan siellä näköjään 0,5 baria yli maksimit....  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ski

Mutta ei tullu vahinkoa  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Fatboy näyttää todella isolta . 
> Eiköhän sitäkin jossain välissä pääse testaan Oulussakin.



Kuulemma erikoispyöräliikkeessä olisi moinen näytillä.

----------


## kmw



----------


## Ski

Mighty Dirty Fatty

----------


## Manensky

^toooodella ISO PEUKKU kuvalle. Homma näyttää oikeasti maastopyöräilyltä  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> onhan siellä näköjään 0,5 baria yli maksimit....



Mä painan noin 95kg ajokamojen ja repun kanssa. Maantiepaineet läskissä on ihan maksimillaan 1,2bar.

----------


## jonihom

> on ihan maksimillaan 1,2bar.



ihan maksimillaan 1,2bar ei kuitenkaan ole valmistajan ilmoittama ihan maksimi. Sillä 30psi taitaapi olla karvan yli 2 baria mikä omissa Nateissani on ilmoitettu olevan maximi.
En käy kuitenkaan väittelemään siitä etteikö tuo 1,2 olisi optimi ajomukavuuden, käsiteltävyyden yms, suhteen.

----------


## Paulix

> ^toooodella ISO PEUKKU kuvalle. Homma näyttää oikeasti maastopyöräilyltä



Paitsi että lokarit..

----------


## kmw

Hmm, siis märkä perse tuo lisää foorumimaastopyöräilyuskottavuutta, kö? Rumathan ne lokarit ovat, mutta niin on kuskikin.

----------


## Timppa H

> Paitsi että lokarit..



Nyt keväällä kun tolla läskillä on myörinyt, niin olen huomannut että lokarit on ihan kivat..

Jaa, se viilis

----------


## a-o

Kun muistaa ajaa hitaasti, niin ei tarvi lokareita!

----------


## Marsusram

ÄksÄksÄlläskikokoinen pettymysfiilis. 
-Turha odottaa että pääsisi isoja renkaita potkimaan kun ei tuota ole täällä edes listoilla. 
-Naapurissakin taitaa olla loppu kun ei listaudu vaan haku löytää..

----------


## Rautaperse

Helsingin Mtbshop:in ikkunassa näkyi olevan, vihreä Fatboy M/17,5" myynissä pari tuntia sitten. Sisällä näkyi olevan, myös yksi musta-punainen Expert, tosin ilman hintalappua, joten voi olla jo varattu kappale. Harmi, että tuo perusmalli on vähän liian pieni, muuten kävisin hakemassa sen parempaan kotiin.

----------


## Toni Lund



----------


## a-o

Aamulenkki paikalliselle "vuorelle".
Polut makiassa kunnossa ja hanki kantaa!



#fatbikesfi

----------


## turtsi

Kun muualla alkaa kura lentään ja linnut laulaan oli Sallan Naruskassa täysi talvi. Lunta oli vielä metri ja pahaksi onneksi sitä oli tullut juuri parikymmentäsenttiä lisää. Kelkkaurat oli hieman pöperölumella ja ajelu vaati jerkkua reidestä. Mutta joka metri paksulla on hienoa fiilistelyä...

----------


## IncBuff

> Kuulemma erikoispyöräliikkeessä olisi moinen näytillä.



Huu olihan siellä. Hieno se on vaikka onkin ison pahan tekele. 17,5" rungolla ja olisi heti saanut matkaan. Tilaamalla toukokuuksi muita kokoja. Ei myöskään ollut pahan painoinen.

----------


## Lauttis

…tu täällä mitään kuraa ole, korsossa ainakaan

----------


## savierk

Oulun korkeudella on vielä paikoin lunta, mutta vähiin käy.. Tuli hommattua Croozeri, että päästään perheen kanssa yhdessä ulkoileen. Croozeriin on tulossa 20", 80mm leveät kehät ja 4 1/4" kumit.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

^tuolle isompi peukalo.

Oli hyvät fiilistelyt Sääksin ympäri ajellessa kahden läskin junassa. Oli siellä yksi rimpularengaspyöräkin mukana, mutta ei hää himmentänyt nautintoa :Hymy:  Lokarit on silkkaa parhautta. Männä viikolla ajelin samoja hoodeja ja kylmä tuli kun p*rse oli läpimärkä.

----------


## Ski

Turtsilla hienot maisemat ! Joo, on se pikkasen vääntämistä ku kelekkauralle tulee lunta, ja sitte kelekat vähä möyhää sitä ...  :Hymy:   ei oo heleppoa mutta hauskaan niin kauan ku jaksaa, ja noissa maisemissähan jaksaa kyllä   :Hymy: 

Erkille tulee hieno kärry ! Millanen oli noilla kapeilla vetää ?

Syötteellä kans ihan sikana lunta. Kävin taas uuden tupatarkastuksen tekemässä. Mutta ensin kaffilla Maailman parhaalla taukotuvalla eli Ahmatuvalla.


Matkalla Raatetuvalle korkealla Syötteen kansallispuistossa, matka oli välillä pöperöistä...  


Tarkastus ja kaikki kunnossa

----------


## savierk

Hyvä oli vetää. Kanto yllätävän hyvin kapeillakin. Tosin ylämäet sattu kaikki aukeille paikoille ja niissä kärry upposi lumeen. Tosin ei sitä lunta ollut kuin n.5cm.  :Hymy:  Yks ylämäki siinä Virpiniemen hiihtostadionin vieressä oli niin jyrkkä, että ei meinannu jaksaa edes työntää/vetää ylös.

Onko tässä seuraava villitys: http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdn...d-1024x769.png  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kun on ennen yhtätoista aamulla ajanu kolme tuntia, eikä takin selässä haise isommin koiran paska, niin tuleehan siitä aika ylellinen tunnelma.
Ehdotan pienen maljan nostamista siskot ja veljet.

----------


## mentunik

1.5h pelkkää kikatusta kuulu kärrystä kun kaks alta kolmevuotiasta katteli leveämpää takarengasta. 

Käy hyvästä treenistä vaikka vauhti ei päätä huimannut.

----------


## paternoster

Ensimmäinen varsinainen läskilenkki Fattylla ajettuna. Aikaa paloi nelisen tuntia, kilsoja tahi keskaria ei mainittavaksi asti. Valitsin ehkä hieman turhankin vaativan reitin ensilenkille pihapiirissä suoritettuja testipyörähdyksiä lukuunottamatta ja lisäksi osa peruskartallakin esitetyistä ajourista reitillä oli metsittynyt liki umpeen joten melkoista ryskettä kuului metsän siimeksestä. Maastoon pudotin hieman paineita joka ajoa rauhoittikin mutta maantiensyrjää kulkiessa saa tällaisen raskaan kuljetuksen alla olla (ainakin nuissa umpisurkeissa) orkkissisureissa painetta 1,5 baria tai vähän enemmänkin. Kaiken kaikkiaan posetiivinen kokemus ja antoi uskoa siihen että läski voi olla aivan yhtä hyvin kesälläkin toimiva värkki vaikka sitä talvipyöräilyyn kovasti onkin mainostettu passeliksi.

----------


## Antza44

^Kannattaa pidättäytyä korkeintaan 20psi/ 1.4bar paineissa Fattyn kanssa. Onnistun lennättämään kumin kokonaan pois vanteelta Ghetto tubeles laitossa. Paine oli about 1.9bar, kun lähti.  :Cool:  Onneks oli suojalasit nokalla. (kuva rengas ketjussa)

----------


## ristoh

Kyllä niin hermo lepäs hiljasessa metsässä



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mattia

Neitsyys meni tänään  :Hymy:  Tunti Fattyllä, kerran katollaan ja muutenkin naama virneessä.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> ^Kannattaa pidättäytyä korkeintaan 20psi/ 1.4bar paineissa Fattyn kanssa. Onnistun lennättämään kumin kokonaan pois vanteelta Ghetto tubeles laitossa. Paine oli about 1.9bar, kun lähti.  Onneks oli suojalasit nokalla. (kuva rengas ketjussa)



Mulla kans lävähti rengas vanteelta ghettotubeless säätämisessä. Mun mielestä se johtu siitä, et se kumi oli vaan vanteella epäsymmetrisesti, eikä liian suuresta paineesta.

----------


## savierk

Pitkästä aikaa pääsin taas rakentamaan fatbike täpäriä. Eiköhän tämä kesäksi valmistu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Ottaako tilaustöitä vastaan hän?!

----------


## savierk

> Ottaako tilaustöitä vastaan hän?!



Voin ottaa, mutta toimitusaika 6-12kk.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Sehän on nopeampi kuin Spessulla ja Onnonnoolla. Olin muuten lähes tosissani.

----------


## savierk

> Sehän on nopeampi kuin Spessulla ja Onnonnoolla. Olin muuten lähes tosissani.



Se on totta. Minä puoliksi tosissani.  :Hymy:  Katsotaan, kun saan tämän ensimmäisen valmiiksi. Sen jälkeen osaa sanoa mitä kustantaa. Osistahan on jo kuvat valmiina ja nyt on tuo työläinvaihe käynnissä, eli noiden välipalikoiden hiominen sopivaksi. Ajattelin tekasta niistäkin 3D mallit/kuvat, niin seuraavat voi koneistaa jos tulee tarvetta.

----------


## _pete_

Viikonloppuna Tuusulassa hymyten kampesin tunnista toiseen...

----------


## XC-guy

Savierk: Onko tuossa rungossa 73 vai 100 mm:n keskiömuhvi? Kuvasta ei varmuudella pysty päättelemään. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## savierk

> Savierk: Onko tuossa rungossa 73 vai 100 mm:n keskiömuhvi? Kuvasta ei varmuudella pysty päättelemään. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Runko on Trek Rumblefish 2. Siinä on 90mm leveä keskiö. Olen koneistanut siihen levennyspalat jotka "prässätään" kiinni runkoon. Laakerit on pressfit-mallia.

----------


## XC-guy

Katsoinkin että taitaa olla press fit keskiö. Sehän helpottaa huomattavasti, kun on vielä 90mm leveä. Levennystäkään ei tarvitse olla kuin 5mm puoleensa. Runko on ilmeisesti 29, kun pystyputken ja renkaan väliin jää noinkin paljon tilaa. Teitkö 170 vai 190mm:n navalle? Minulla on suunnitteilla täysjousto Fat Bike ensi talveksi. Tulossa olisi vähän radikaalimpi ratkaisu. Suunnitelmissa on tehdä etujousituskin itse, mutta en viitsi valottaa sen enempää. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Ei kiinnosta yhtään tuommoset täysjousto jutut ja muutenki Läskipyöräily on turhaa, kammottavan hidasta ja älyttömän pölijä trendi. Kalliitakin ovat. Pyh.

----------


## savierk

> Katsoinkin että taitaa olla press fit keskiö. Sehän helpottaa huomattavasti, kun on vielä 90mm leveä. Levennystäkään ei tarvitse olla kuin 5mm puoleensa. Runko on ilmeisesti 29, kun pystyputken ja renkaan väliin jää noinkin paljon tilaa. Teitkö 170 vai 190mm:n navalle? Minulla on suunnitteilla täysjousto Fat Bike ensi talveksi. Tulossa olisi vähän radikaalimpi ratkaisu. Suunnitelmissa on tehdä etujousituskin itse, mutta en viitsi valottaa sen enempää. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Pitää levennystä hieman enemmän olla. Kierteellisessä 100mm keskiössä  tulee laakerikupit joiden leveys on 10,5mm molemmin puolin+tarvittavat  prikat. Teen keskiön yhtä leveäksi kuin kuitu Beargreasessa eli n.128mm  laakereiden kanssa. Runko on 29er ja teen 170mm navalle. Itsellä ei ole  täysjoustolle tarvetta talvisin, joten en näe 190mm leveää napaa  tarpeelliseksi. 190mm navalla jousituksen levennysosat ois myös  pidentyneet jonka myötä kestävyys huononee. Keulan levennystä 29er  haarukasta mietin myös, mutta en tähän hätään kerkeä sitä tekemään.  Aluksi mennään tehdasvalmisteisella.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Vähänhän toi sun projekti laimentaa meidän muiden fatbikefiiliksiä...

----------


## Kemizti

Meniskö tää tänne fiilistelyosastolle: 
paripäivää tässä ny ajellu Läskillä "ihmisten ilmoilla" (eli työmatkaa), niin kyllä se vaan antaa itelle hyvän fiiliksen kun päät kääntyy ja sieltä täältä kuuluu, "oho, kato mikkä renkaat" "vähänx isot pyörät" "ompas hurja fillari" jnejnejne...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## savierk

> Vähänhän toi sun projekti laimentaa meidän muiden fatbikefiiliksiä...



Äläs nyt. Eikös se ole hyvä, että joku yrittää ja jos sattuu onnistumaan, niin muutkin innostuu.  :Hymy: 

Tästä itse sain innostukseni rakentaa täpäri fatbiken: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/big...ld-750739.html

----------


## Ski

on se hyvä että sää sen rakennat, niin mää pääsen sen koeajaan Syötteellä kesällä  :Hymy:  
Ja ei mulla oo huono fiilis. Sain Farley-Fätsonin pestyä tänään (samalla ku pesin pakkasessa koiran paskomat ja oksentamat matot..... ) 
Yhenlaista fiilistelyä silläkin tätä valmista maailmaa vastaan  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> on se hyvä että sää sen rakennat, niin mää pääsen sen koeajaan Syötteellä kesällä  
> Ja ei mulla oo huono fiilis. Sain Farley-Fätsonin pestyä tänään (samalla ku pesin pakkasessa koiran paskomat ja oksentamat matot..... ) 
> Yhenlaista fiilistelyä silläkin tätä valmista maailmaa vastaan



Ajoikko koiravaljakkoreittejä Syötteellä? 

Löytykö se Rytitupa? Itse etsin reittiä sinne Isoniemen tuvalle, mutta en vielä onnistunut! Pitänee ehkä vielä palata Syötteelle!

----------


## Ski

En ajanu koira reittejä,  menin sitä tien pohjan päällä olevaa pettävää kelekkauraa Rytivaaraa kohti ja pääainkin Ukonvaaran päälle jossa kesäaikaan P paikka Rytituvan kävijöille. Sitte siitä jatkoin alas kohti Rytitupaa yksinäistä kelekanjäläkeä pitkin mutta se ei tuntunu menevän perille asti joten palasin takas. Siellä mun google plussassa kuvia. Reitin laitan sulle postilla.

----------


## kim71

Onko kenelläkään kokomusta uuden xxl- urheilukaupan myymästä white-pro-fat bikestä? Härveli näyttää olevan Norjan maalta, ja hintaa 1190egee.

----------


## a-o

> Onko kenelläkään kokomusta uuden xxl- urheilukaupan myymästä white-pro-fat bikestä? Härveli näyttää olevan Norjan maalta, ja hintaa 1190egee.



Varmaan aika turvallinen ostos, kun on 100 päivän vaihto- ja palautusoikeus.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Motorisoitua läskeilyä Venäjältä:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSWlht1ybL4

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^tämä on hyvä esimerkki siitä! että jos joku juttu/laite/asia on Venäjältä, niin sitä ei voi olla huomaamatta. Sen näkee oikeastaan kaikesta, kuten luonto, sää, vaatetus, laitteet  :Hymy: 

Muuten tuon venäläisen läskin ajaminen vaikutti samanlaiselta kuin täälläkin olevien polkuvoimalla toimivien. Samanlaista retuuttamista.

----------


## Jami2003

Onkos vielä kellään tällaista peliä. 




http://riderungu.com/juggernaut/

----------


## Shimaani

Eik aprillipäivä menny jo?  Niillähän olis semifattikin

----------


## reappear

Tänään tuli fiilisteltä Fattyllä työmatkalla  :Hymy:  Mitkähän renkaat sitä laittais kesäks alle kun sileämpää olis tarkotus saada. BFL? Knard? On-onen 3.5"? Oishan toi BFL jytkyin ja tuttu.

----------


## Kemizti

BFL:llä ite vetäny ny 4 päivää takarengas "talviasennossa", tänään käänsin "oikeinpäin", huomenna kulkee varmaa täysillä.. alkuviikko menny ave~19-20km/h

----------


## HC Andersen

Knardi on aika nopee rengas, varsinkin jos siihen on punpattu palion ilimaa. Mä ajoin syksyllä työmatkaa Larry/Knard kombolla 24 keskarilla, matkaa 19km/suunta.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jahka lakkaan köyhtymästä hommaan Jamppaan toiset kiekot ja Black Floydit.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Mulla on kans tuo Black Floyd fantasia! On-one kaupassa olis kai melkein saman asian ajavia melkein slicksejä vaan ei ne edes valkosivuina aja melkein samaa asiaa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Vaatii vaan toiset kiekot ainakin minun tapauksessani. Perusmaastolenkillä en ole valmis tinkimään B&L- kombosta.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Mulla menis samoilla kiekoilla, mutta jos tämäki into järkisyin pitäs perustella miksi paksuun pitää saada siliää katurengasta niin hankalaksi menee. Onneksi ei tarvi kun vetoaa lystiin ja harrasteen jatkuvaan muutokseen. Sitä paitti mua ärsyttää kun jäykkään 29" ei ole vieläkään tullut laitettua Swhcalben super motoja ja kerta siihen mulla on jo kahet kumit. Sekin on hyvä perustelu.

----------


## Tank Driver

Se on kesä ny.

----------


## Shimaani

^Kuin tuo tölökki pysyy tuossa haarukassa ajon ajan? *pähkimiö* 



> Jahka lakkaan köyhtymästä hommaan Jamppaan toiset kiekot ja Black Floydit.



 Ne Floidit on sitten aika mielenkiintoiset kääntymäänkäskettävät, pari ekaa kanttausta saavat kummasti tukan nousemaan pystyyn.  Ja niistä lähtee asphaltilla tosi jännä ääni  :Hymy: 
Tänään olis ollut ehkä nautittavampaa fiilistellä mutalikossa leijjuillen Paksuttimella mut meni se 25mm slikseilläkin upotellen kun tuuppas asenteella niitä kippurasarvia.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei se pysykään. Siinäpä sen ihanuus.

----------


## HC Andersen

^kait sulla oli juoma repussa enempi?

----------


## Tank Driver

Totta maar. Toi on kaljanhakureisulta. Piti ottaa kaunis kuva auringonlaskun värjäämästä läskistä ja kullankimaltavasta kaliapurkista vaan eipä oikein tunnelma välity.

----------


## slow

Kyllähän tuosta tunnelman vallan haistaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

...Ja melkein huulillaan maistaa!

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

...vielä kun olis ollut Olvia...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Timppa H

Tauko

----------


## Ski

Fiilistelyä

----------


## kmw

Hieno kuva tuossa yllä.

Tyttömäki->Petikko oli tänään ehtoopäivllä niin nii-in fiilistä ettei ymmärtänyt pysähtyä kuvailemaan. Etsiskelin vaihtoehtoisia reittejä ja päädyin ajamaan totamente off piste. Siellä tuli aatos notta vaihdan eteen nyk. 36 tilale 34t. Kovempi polkija pääsisi sillä puuhun  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Fiilistelyä



Onko reitit hyvässä kunnossa? 
Mietin, että jos aamusta ajelisi mestoille.

#fatbikesfi

----------


## Ski

Reitit on melkein täydellisiä. Löytyy kyllä vielä niitäkin jotka alta pettää silleen ettei jaksa sudittaa varsinkaan ylämäkeen. Menin Ukonvaaraan kautta ja tulin korpia pitkin.  Laitan sulle reitin kohta postiin

----------


## Ski

Voittajafiilistelyä  :Hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Hieno päivä herätä klo5. Ajoin kolmen tunnin lenkin aikaan 2h56m hurjalla loppukirillä.
Jossain välin värit meni puskassa niin jänskäksi, että hieman keskikokoista kookkaampi muklukkinikin kimalteli oikein syvin värein, otin siitä kuvan.
Kotona huomasin, että oranssit ajokakkulat korostaa värejä, eikä se ollutkaan mikään taikametsä. Vahasin pyörän, nyt kiiltää.
I (sydän) autoglym.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> ...vielä kun olis ollut Olvia...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hyi v""ttu


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Hyi v""ttu
> 
> 
> Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.



Elä elämöi. Hyvää kaliaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olvi on kyllä ruokakauppa lavakaliasta vähiten pahan makuista, hyväksi en menis kehumaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

On se hyvää.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> Hyi v""ttu



Ymmärrän Jani, että kaikki ei tykkää. Nyt oli kuitenkin oluesta kyse  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuupo

Hieno keli oli eilen Iin edustalla:

Paikoitellen olisi kyllä ollut tarvetta nastakumeille, mutta tällä reissulla jäi kaatuminen suorittamatta.

----------


## Ski

wau, Kuupolla komea kuva !

----------


## Hissitolppa

On kyllä todella mahtava kuva. Hui.

----------


## Antza44

^Aah takaa päin. :Nolous:

----------


## a-o

Oli hieno päivä Syötteellä! Ajelin 
ski:n eilisiä jälkiä pitkin Rytivaaran tuvalle. 65km reissu :Hymy: 









Kannattaa nauttia talvesta, kun vielä voi!

#fatbikesfi

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^voi vitsi. Hienoja kuvia. Kyllä, kateellinen olen  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Aivan loistavaa! Eikö ollu hyvä nousu sinne Ukonvaaralle? Kyllä sattu sulle komia päivä. Tallipaikkakin on Läskille Rytivaarassa  :Vink:

----------


## XC-guy

Ski ja a-o: Mistä tiedätte etukäteen mitä reittejä Syötteellä pystyy talvisin ajamaan? Sokkonako vaan? Olen käynyt Syötteellä tähän mennessä vain kesä-/syyskeleillä, mutta nyt kun on Fatti, eikä meilläpäin ole ollut lunta, Syötteen talvireititkin kiinnostaisi. Kelkkareittejä pitkin pystyy tietysti ajamaan, mutta vilkkaimman kelkkakauden aikoihin se ei liene kovin "miellyttävää". Hiihtoladuilla pyöräilyn nyt tietää, että siitä tulee sanomista. Löytyykö muuta ajokelpoista uraa?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Moro XC.
Me ei ajeta hiihtoladuilla kuin pakolliset kymmenet metrit ja niihinkin on kysytty lupa. 
Syötteellä on kattava Metsähallituksen taukotupa verkosto. Osa on varaustupia. Näille tuville menee moottorikelkan levyinen huoltoreitti halko ja tarkastuskäyntejä varten. Moni näistä taukotuvista palvelee myös latuverkoston käyttäjiä. Sekä maailman paras taukotupa Ahmatupa  :Hymy:  Huoltoreitti lähtee Luontokeskukselta alas Annintuvalle josta sillanylitys ja noin 30metrin päästä oikealle. Sitä kun ajelee sinne tänne niin aina tulee jonnekkin. Läskipyöräilyyn kuuluu seikkailuhenki joten aina ei pääse joka paikkaan.
Keli on sitten toinen asia. Joskus ei kanna ei kelkanjälki ei kelekkareitti. Joskus pääsee hangellakin. 

Eli hyvä kartta, ja latukartta ja suuntavaistoa mukaan ja menoksi.

----------


## a-o

> Aivan loistavaa! Eikö ollu hyvä nousu sinne Ukonvaaralle? Kyllä sattu sulle komia päivä. Tallipaikkakin on Läskille Rytivaarassa



Oli kyllä mahtava reissu! Paikoin oli vaikeuksia löytää oikeaa reittiä, kun sinun jälet oli jääneet lumen alle. Välillä reitti oli niin pehmeää, että meinasi usko loppua. Olin Rytivaaran torpalla 1,5h myöhemmin kuin olin ajatellut.  Rytivaarasta Peurolammen paikkeille tuleva kelkanjälki oli hieno pätkä! En olisi kyllä itse uskaltanut lähteä tuommoista reittiä hakemaan!

GPS näytti noususummaksi 1300m, lieneekö oikein, who knows!





> Ski ja a-o: Mistä tiedätte etukäteen mitä reittejä Syötteellä pystyy talvisin ajamaan? Sokkonako vaan? Olen käynyt Syötteellä tähän mennessä vain kesä-/syyskeleillä, mutta nyt kun on Fatti, eikä meilläpäin ole ollut lunta, Syötteen talvireititkin kiinnostaisi. Kelkkareittejä pitkin pystyy tietysti ajamaan, mutta vilkkaimman kelkkakauden aikoihin se ei liene kovin "miellyttävää". Hiihtoladuilla pyöräilyn nyt tietää, että siitä tulee sanomista. Löytyykö muuta ajokelpoista uraa?



Sinne vaan ajelemaan. Alku tosiaan Ski:n kuvauksen mukaan ja loppu on itsestä kiinni. Muutaman reissun jälkeen alue ja urasto alkaa vähän aukeamaan ja uskaltaa paremmin seikkailla. 

Kansallispuiston ulkopuolisella alueella on paljon kelkanjälkiä, jota  voi seurata. Näyttää monet alueen lammista olevan pilkkijöiden suosiossa ja yleensä niitä pilkkikelkan jälkiä on mukava ajella. Pilkkijät kun ajelee leveä ja matalaharjaisella matolla varustetuilla kelkoilla hissukseen -> tulee hyvä ja ehjä jälki. Semmoisen nykytyylin mukaisen freeride kelkan jälki on liki mahdoton ajettava :Hymy:

----------


## XC-guy

Kulkeeko taukotuville johtavat huoltoreitit pääasiassa metsäautoteitä pitkin, vai metsän keskellä. Ilmeisesti Rytivaaran tuvalle ainakin osittain metsäautoteitä? Ahmatuvalla olen käynyt viime syksynä. Loppumatka oli vähän "haastava". Taukotupa oli tosiaankin hyvä ja etenkin tarpeellinen siinä vaiheessa.  :Hymy:  Noiden edellisten kuvien ottohetkellä hanki ilmeisesti kantoi ainakin kohtuullisesti. Seikkaileminen on kyllä tuttua puuhaa. Sitä on tullut harrastettua viimeiset kaksikymmentä vuotta. Tässä tapauksessa pitää kuitenkin vähän selvitellä edellytyksiä etukäteen, koska Syötteelle on kuitenkin matkaa eikä ihan sokkona viitsisi mennä. Kiitoksia ansiokkaista kuvaraporteista! Pitää katsoa ehtisikö vielä näille lumille.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## a-o

> Kulkeeko taukotuville johtavat huoltoreitit pääasiassa metsäautoteitä pitkin, vai metsän keskellä. Ilmeisesti Rytivaaran tuvalle ainakin osittain metsäautoteitä? Ahmatuvalla olen käynyt viime syksynä. Loppumatka oli vähän "haastava". Taukotupa oli tosiaankin hyvä ja etenkin tarpeellinen siinä vaiheessa.  Noiden edellisten kuvien ottohetkellä hanki ilmeisesti kantoi ainakin kohtuullisesti. Seikkaileminen on kyllä tuttua puuhaa. Sitä on tullut harrastettua viimeiset kaksikymmentä vuotta. Tässä tapauksessa pitää kuitenkin vähän selvitellä edellytyksiä etukäteen, koska Syötteelle on kuitenkin matkaa eikä ihan sokkona viitsisi mennä. Kiitoksia ansiokkaista kuvaraporteista! Pitää katsoa ehtisikö vielä näille lumille.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ne reitit menee siellä metsässä, puiston alueella ei ole pahemmin teitä.

Rytivaaraan mennessä ajoin jonkin matkaa Karsikkoperäntietä, jossa oli pehmeä kelkan jälki. Raatetuvalle menee kelkan/telamönkijän jälki maastossa.

Edit: kannattaa mennä lähiaikoina ajamaan. Nyt on vielä reitit yöpakkasten ansiosta hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## eki

Pientä sadekelin fiilistelyä eiliseltä ja talviturkkikin tuli heitettyä suolampeen:

----------


## JackOja

^hieno video! Uimakohtauskin hymyillytti  :Leveä hymy: 

Kansallispuiston polkujako?

----------


## eki

Video on kuvattu lähimetsän poluilla Hangelbyträsketin ympäristössä, Porvoonväylän eteläpuolella (Sipoossa siis).

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^^ Erittäin siisti ja hyvin vedetty video Ekillä.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Kiva video!

----------


## ellmeri

*PEUKKU* :Sarkastinen:  mä tykkään juuri tuollaisesta heittäytymisestä jos jotain harrastetaan..

----------


## mutanaama

Upea!          .

----------


## mutanaama

Tarttis varmaan hankkia pinnoja ja keskiöitä

----------


## Mihail

Oho, tulipa ne nopsaan. Sit vielä runko päivittää samaan materiaaliin.  :Cool:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mukava video 😃

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mutanaama

> Oho, tulipa ne nopsaan. Sit vielä runko päivittää samaan materiaaliin.



Ne tuli maahan jo viime maanantaina, mutta mä satuin olemaan reissussa ja palasin vasta eilen. Runkoa en vielä vaihda, noikin tilasin pääasiassa siksi, että hiilkuitu. Eiku että ne on tubeless-vanteet.  :Vink:

----------


## slow

Ekin rainalle peukkuja. 

Mutis goes high-tech..

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Noihan on poraamattomat, riittääkö 35mm reiät pinnojen väliin...

T. Simo

----------


## zipo

Onko  oikeesti 36h vai onko kuttaperkkakehien  tarrassa rasti viereisessä ruudussa ?Jos 36h niin mikä takanapa tulee?

----------


## mutanaama

On ne 36, muutamalta merkiltä löytyy, mustat hopet tilattu.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Avaa vähän Mutis, kenen tekeleet ja hinta kotona per kehä sis. kaikki kulut.

Mun seuraava pulska voisi olla kokonaan kuttaperkkaa, jos niitä palikoita edukkaasti jostakin saa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Avaa vähän Mutis, kenen tekeleet ja hinta kotona per kehä sis. kaikki kulut.
> 
> Mun seuraava pulska voisi olla kokonaan kuttaperkkaa, jos niitä palikoita edukkaasti jostakin saa.







> Nextie:n kehät 90mm painaa 700-712g/kpl http://www.nextie-bike.com/



Tuossa sama tarkemmilla spekseillä http://www.nextie-bike.com/fat-bike/NXT90WD. Nopea toimitus ja laadussa ei mitään valittamisen varaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Thanks mutis. 

Päivällä melkein lensi kahvit suusta näppikselle Ekin videon uintiosuuden tullessa esille.

----------


## zipo

Fiiliksiä laitapuolelta:
Karmeita kokenut HDR/Bud  combo ja vimpanpäälle pimp värikoodattu rimstrip.
Tubeless

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onkos Zippo tehnyt tulevien Stokkan hullujenpäivien muovikasseita vannenauhat.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mutanaama

Tikkako tohon on hakannu???

----------


## petjala

Renkaan puolelta tohon Zipon vanteeseen kuuleman mukaan osui maapallo ja tikka oli kovasti Z:n näköinen mies joku pajavasara kädessä?? Fiiliksiin: Viikonloppuna tuli yövyttyä Vihdissä laavussa ja aamutuimaan sain nähdä homoeroottisen teerisoitimen. Jämpti puoli tusinaa kukkoa ja ei yhtään naarasta mailla eikä halmeilla. Ja kuvia ei tietysti todisteena, koska ryntäsin aamusontimapaikasta suon laitaan mystisen äänimaailman viekoittelemana. Jälkipyykki oli jotain tälllaista

eli läskit makaa ja hoikemmat pysyy tolpillaan.

----------


## zipo

1.Oikein.Fyrkat ei riittäneet muhuun kuin muovikassiin edes hulluillapäivillä.
2.Ei ollut tikka vaan ihan ite oikasin hirviän klommon urheilukentän vierestä löydetyllä jääkiekolla sekä kepistä,narusta ja soikhian muotoisesta kivestä tehdyllä
apassien tomahawkia muistuvalla diy lyömätyökalulla.(pajavasara)

Vink:Varo tuulenkaatojen ylityksissä puurunkoon jääneitä katkenneita oksan jämiä.Psshhh ja eturenkaassa uusi reikä keskellä ihan niiden 2 vanhan lähellä.
Ei tarvinnut vaihtaa sisuria koska litkut toimi reilun kilsan matkan himaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei puuseppä oksaa pelkää eikä teurastaja vasikan vit...

Joo, vanhempien tuulenkaatojen kuivat oksat uppoavat ihan ihmiseenkin. Varoitus on aiheellinen. Tuore oksa vähän väistää.

----------


## valppaus

No niin, tovi siinä meni mutta nyt olisi uusi runko ja keula vanhaan Fatbackiin kokoonpanoa vailla. Muutenhan asiat olisi menneet putkeen, mutta Fatback vaihtoi keulatoimittajaa Corvuksen julkaisun yhteydessä (juuri kun löin tilauksen sisään, elokuussa) ja hommahan ei mennyt kuten Strömsössa: Toimitusaika siirtyi joulukuuhun aika nopeasti, ja lopulta valmis kuituhaarukka lähti matkaan vasta viime viikolla - onhan tiimi/sponssikuskit jo näillä ajelleet (mm. ITI voittaja), jonoa oli ilmeisesti kertynyt jonkin verran (ja Corvus on nytkin preorder tilassa).



Runko ei ole juurikaan muuttunut (pienen pientä hienosäätöä ja uudet tarrat  :Hymy: ), mutta Corvuksen hiilarikeula on kyllä nätti ja thru-axle on plussaa. Ainoa ei niin pieni harmitus oli se että kaulaputki on lyhyehkö (ilmeisesti koska Corvuksen runko on maks 20", ja oma runko 22" julmetun pitkällä 18+ cm emäputkella), ja stemmin alle mahtuu vain 10 mm spaceri (+5 mm päälle kuten suositellaan, vrt. 30 mm (+5) mikä on ollut käytössä itsellä vanhassa rungossa).

----------


## Lauttis

"Erikoisuuden tavoittelu onkin yksi läskipyörien suosion syistä" kertoo tänään tullut Fillari -lehti. Nyt kaikki "normaalit" voi huutaa hep!  :Leveä hymy:  No kerrotaan siellä myös, että läskipyörällä ajamiseen kuuluu rento meininki, ja paras lenkkikaveri on kuulemma toinen läskikuski.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jep. Yllättävän äkkiä lakkasi kiinnostus uutta F-lehteä kohtaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

> "Erikoisuuden tavoittelu onkin yksi läskipyörien suosion syistä" kertoo tänään tullut Fillari -lehti. Nyt kaikki "normaalit" voi huutaa hep!  No kerrotaan siellä myös, että läskipyörällä ajamiseen kuuluu rento meininki, ja paras lenkkikaveri on kuulemma toinen läskikuski.



Noi samat lauseet hyppäs myös mun silmään kun selasin lehteä istuessani paskalla

----------


## Shimaani

Ja sitä erikoisuuden tavoittelua korostettiin ihan kahteen otteeseen. No, jos se, että tykkää ajaa talvellakin on erikoisuushakua niin olkoon prkl. Pakko sen on olla kun kerran niin lehdessä lukee.  
Koska tulee eka FatKickBike?

----------


## kolistelija

En mä tosta erikoisuudentavottelusta niin tiedä, kun on noita läskinojakkejakin. Sitä oudompi olisi ehkä läskinojakkitäpärikinneri...?

----------


## Shimaani

Ja siihen vielä kunnon tuulisuojaus päälle vaikka jessetejpillä kiinnittäen:


Siis sehän on tehty jo  :Hymy:

----------


## _pete_

Lehteä en ole lukenut, mutta jos siellä lukee fatbiken olevan "Erikoisuuden tavoittelua", niin paljoa en ole missannut. Toi valkoinen rakko on varmasti tarpeeseen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> "Erikoisuuden tavoittelu onkin yksi läskipyörien suosion syistä" kertoo tänään tullut Fillari -lehti. Nyt kaikki "normaalit" voi huutaa hep!  No kerrotaan siellä myös, että läskipyörällä ajamiseen kuuluu rento meininki, ja paras lenkkikaveri on kuulemma toinen läskikuski.



Gaaddääm! Minusta tuli sitten kerrasta epänormaali... Noo, osalle tämä ei varmaan ollut mikään yllätys. 

Entäpä sit kun mulla on lenkkikaveri, joka ajaa välillä läskillä ja välillä ns. normaalien ihmisten pyörällä - muuttuuko lenkkikaverin "hyvyys" hänen pyöränsä mukaan? Kaveri on paras kun on läskillä lenkillä, mutta vaan ihan ok, kun ajaa 2.3" leveillä  normaalien ihmisten renkailla. 

Sain taas tämän uutisoinnin myötä hyvän syyn jatkaa elämää ilman F- lehteä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lauttis

> Ja siihen vielä kunnon tuulisuojaus päälle vaikka jessetejpillä kiinnittäen:
> 
> 
> Siis sehän on tehty jo



Tuo on mopo tai moottoripyörä, mutta selkeästi erikoisuuden tavoittelua.

----------


## Lauttis

Tässä on erikoisuuden tavoittelua. Kuvasta ei kyllä ota selvää, onko moottorikäyttöinen vai ei.

----------


## MutaMika

Huh. Tuossa pitää varoa ettei joku putoa kyydistä pinnojen väliiin. Tuo eturenkaan venttiilikin on äijän jalan paksuinen !

----------


## Halloo halloo

^^Pitääköhän renkaat lainkaan maastossa?

----------


## puffe

> Tässä on erikoisuuden tavoittelua. Kuvasta ei kyllä ota selvää, onko moottorikäyttöinen vai ei.



Polkupyörä se on. Seitsämän polkijaa + "kapteeni". Vuosi 1898. Olikohan poijaat älynneet porata vanteisiin kevennsyreikiä tai vaihtaa kevyemmät ohjaustangon tupit?

----------


## Lauttis

Ja ghettotubeless niin rullais paremmin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Onneksi on teräsrunko. Se on nääs responsiivinen.

----------


## rjrm

Näin yöllä unta, että naapuri olis ostanut läskipyörän, jossa oli traktorinrenkaat. Kuinka ollakaan se onkin tuossa ylllä kuvassa. Unessa naapuri kuljetti kahta tavallista läskikiekkoa renkaineen ohjaustangossa. Näyttivät pieniltä  :Hymy:

----------


## Pasi Ahopelto

Tänään pääsin itsekin lukemaan, ja enemmän se "koirankusettaja" pomppasi tekstistä kuin "erikoisuuden tavoittelu". Ja toisaalta mahdolliset erikoisuuden tavoittelijat alkavat olla paksupyöräostoksilla vähän myöhässä :Hymy:  Näkee melkein joka lenkillä tuollaisen...

----------


## Simo Ahtola

käsiraha on maksettu... kuukausi pitää vielä odottaa...

T. Simo

----------


## Tank Driver

No ei kai sieltä nyt tule sitä täpäriä?!

----------


## Eeppa

Kyllä on paksumiehet herkkää porukkaa?!? Yksi lause lehdessä saa julistamaan lehden turhaksi jne.

ihan hyvä juttuhan se oli. Ainakin itselle kuvasi aika hyvin millaista tuollaisella pyörällä ajaminen on ja antoi myös vähän suuntaa minkälainen malli kannattaisi ostaa.

----------


## rjrm

Totuuden kuuleminen tekee kipeää? Nojoo, olen kokeillut. Lumikelillä läski on mukava ajettava. Ei se pelkkää erikoisuuden tavoittelua.

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Ei näillä tileillä täpäriä, semmonen aika erikoinen kuiteski...

----------


## Ettan

Tietääkö kukaan myykö joku toinen kivijalkaliike On onen fattyjä Suomessa? Mulle tuli ainakin yllätyksenä että joku on saanut maahantuonnin sille, puhumattakaan pieni liike aika syrjässä kaikista.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Jos on erikoinen kuski niin normaaliajiahan on silloin erikoinen pyörä. Ei siinä ole mitään erikoista. Pyörämaailmassa offroudit, autosuunnistajat, pensapihit, ratahemmot, costomoijat, kiihdutyskisailijat, ladakuskit ja bemarihemmot on samalla palstalla. Joku voi olla noita kaikkia  :Vink:

----------


## JanneR

> Tietääkö kukaan myykö joku toinen kivijalkaliike On onen fattyjä Suomessa? Mulle tuli ainakin yllätyksenä että joku on saanut maahantuonnin sille, puhumattakaan pieni liike aika syrjässä kaikista.



Öö, mikä on tämä ensimmäinen? En äkkiseltään löytänyt. Olin siinä ajatuksessa, ettei On Oneja saa muualta, kuin heidän omista kaupoista. 

Niiden sivuilla lukee asiasta näin:




> You can buy our products exclusively through this website, over the phone or from our destination stores in Sheffield and Barnsley.



http://www.on-one.co.uk/about-on-one

----------


## Ettan

Ainakin Lohjan kupeessa Virkkalassa myy Virkkalan urheiluliike. Kävin yhtenä päivänä hakemassa varaosia Bianchin maantiepyörääni, ja yksi fatty oli siinä liikkeessä. Kyselin kenen pyörä on, niin vastaus, että he myy niitä. Sanoi että he saavat fattyjä vissiin jotenkin Giantin maahantuojan kautta. En sen suuremmin kysellyt, mutta heiltä saa On one fattyjä. Ja luulisi että muitakin On onen pyöriä..??

----------


## sakuvaan

> Ainakin Lohjan kupeessa Virkkalassa myy Virkkalan urheiluliike. Kävin yhtenä päivänä hakemassa varaosia Bianchin maantiepyörääni, ja yksi fatty oli siinä liikkeessä. Kyselin kenen pyörä on, niin vastaus, että he myy niitä. Sanoi että he saavat fattyjä vissiin jotenkin Giantin maahantuojan kautta. En sen suuremmin kysellyt, mutta heiltä saa On one fattyjä. Ja luulisi että muitakin On onen pyöriä..??



Kuulostaa aika erikoiselta, kun on-one myy vaan suoraan..

----------


## Antza44

^^Veikkaan, että tilaavat pokkana yksittäis kappaleita ja myyvät provikalla. En jaksa muuta vaihto ehtoa uskoa. Giantin maahantuojalla on tuskin mitään suhteita On-one:lle. Tuokin lopuu varmastiaika pian, jos sanaa kiirii On-onelle.

----------


## Ettan

Tuohon en kyllä usko, ovat niin vanha kivijalkaliike. En tiiä sen enempää, mutta toi Giantkin on niille uusi merkki. Ne myy normisti hybrid-mummopyörä-maantiepyöriä, sen takia itsekkin yllätyin.



Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype

----------


## mni

Piti välillä hengähtää, kun meinasi tuon Knardin kanssa mennä pelkäksi sutimiseksi mutalikoissa ja märällä kalliolla.

----------


## Lauttis

Skorvesta löytyi vielä jäätä.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tänään tuli aamulenkin lisäksi ajettua pojan kans taajama-ajoa, kyllä ne auringon paistaessa isot renkaat naurattaa niin junioreita kuin senioreita.
Kun poika tuli välillä pikkasen perässä niin kuuli hauskoja kommenttejakin vastaan tulevilta.
Välillä nauratti ittiäkin, live-hymiöistä tulee hyvä fiilis.

----------


## saint

> Tietääkö kukaan myykö joku toinen kivijalkaliike On onen fattyjä Suomessa? Mulle tuli ainakin yllätyksenä että joku on saanut maahantuonnin sille, puhumattakaan pieni liike aika syrjässä kaikista.




Bike Planet ilmoittelee myyvänsä niitä.  espoossa ja Vantaalla  löytyy fb:n mukaan.

----------


## Leewi

> Bike Planet ilmoittelee myyvänsä niitä.  espoossa ja Vantaalla  löytyy fb:n mukaan.



Krunikan liikkeessä on myös, M ainakin oli esillä, hintaa pitää noin 1800 euroa.

----------


## Antza44

^Tekispäs mieli oikeen kysästä On-onelta, että onko Bike Planet virallinen jälleen myyjä, sen verran haisee tietämättömän kuluttajan kusetukselta hinnat.

----------


## Leewi

Krunikan BP liikkeestä kertoi Fattya saavan joltain isommalta maahantuojalta suoraan, hinnassa ei tinkivaraa. Ei muita On One malleja.

----------


## Antza44

^Haisee sanokaa mun sanoneen.

----------


## greenman

> Our products are as little as half the price of high street equivalents. Wondering how can we do that? Easy... no high-street rents to pay, minimal marketing budgets and no distributor's profits to cover.*



Vähintään epämääräistä. Kun nimen omaan mainostavat, että ei ole välikäsiä hintojen minimoimiseksi.

----------


## rjrm

On niitä muuallakin ollut. Mikäs siinä. Koeajomahdollisuus ja kaikki. Elekää vetäkö hernettä nenään jos joku myy pyöriä.

----------


## XC-guy

Jottei tämä fiilistely painuisi kokonaan synkkyyden puolelle, tässä on pari kuvaa eiliseltä retkeltä Pedrsöressä sijaitsevalle Saukonreitille:

Tauko ...olisikohan ollut Skjorsmossenilla?

Varikkopysähdys. Olimme liikkeellä neljän miehen voimin, kolme täpärillä ja minä Fat Bikella. Yhdestä täysnotkusta irtosi takajousituksen nivelen ruuvi, toisesta katkesi kaksi takavaihtajankorvaketta ja puhkesi yksi rengas ja kolmannesta katkesi takahaarukan alaputki! Fat Bike oli ainoa jossa ei esiintynyt yhtään teknistä murhetta koko päivän aikana. Kyllä kelpasi fiilistellä!  :Hymy: 

Saukonreitti on reilut 50km pitkä ja siirtymineen kokonaismatkaksi tuli 80,7km. Mukava alkukauden lenkki.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## zipo

Erikoisuuden tavoittelu pitää paikkansa.Löydän itseni ajamassa T-Rexillä erinomaisen erikoisista paikoista metsän siimeksessä.Ei tapahtunut moista ilmiötä ikinä muilla fillareilla.
( Ja niitä on ollut melkoinen määrä)
Käyttökulut about  puolittuneet ja fatbike huoltoon kuluu minimaalisesti aikaa vrt .täpäri.Esim.renkaat ei mene heti roskikseen vaikka suht isoja reikiä huonolla tuurilla saatu aikaiseksi
Suurin paikattu versio on 1,5cm kylkiviilto ja rengas on yhä ajossa.
 Ei linkkulaakereita ,klappeja, vaimmenninhuoltoja.Voi vaan ajella ja jopa melkein missä vaan alustasta riippumatta.
Koko fatbikeajan on meitsillä ollut 29 verrokkina niin täpärinä kuin hardtailina.
Niner EMD AM tuneessa ainoana varafillarina.1 lenkin ajoin sllä vaikka juuri rakensin sen uusiksi kesää varten.Hukkaan heitettyä fyrkkaa,ei ole meitsin juttu.
47mm/80mm kehäkomboilla olevat takarengas 3.8-4 ja eturengas 4.5-4,8  kesäkeliajoille riittää mulle rullaavuuden  puolesta.

Kaverilta kyselin tuosta f-vertailusta,se sano ettei tartte lukea koska 99% spessu on kuitenkin paras.
Meitsi:Siis häh?
Kaveri:F-lehden vertailujen/testien paras on aina Spessu.
Meitsi:Aha...

----------


## Antza44

> On niitä muuallakin ollut. Mikäs siinä. Koeajomahdollisuus ja kaikki. Elekää vetäkö hernettä nenään jos joku myy pyöriä.



Ei se sinänsä minua haittaa, mutta tämä "luvaton" jälleenmyynti, kun yleistyy, niin voi käydä niin, että On-onella pian saatetaan todeta, että epäs myydä enään Suomeen. Siitä sit ainakin kärsii kuluttaja. 500€ lisähintaa on silti törkeää kusetusta, jos ei selkeästi kerrota koe ajon hintaa kivijalassa.

----------


## mutanaama

No ei tuo mitenkään hirveältä kusetukselta kuulosta, noin 30% katetta pitää olla, että saa kulut peittoon. Ja kaikki ei halua ostaa netin kautta, koska mm takuuasioiden hoito ei onnistu enää ensimmäisellä kotimaisella.

----------


## Jami2003

> Ei se sinänsä minua haittaa, mutta tämä "luvaton" jälleenmyynti, kun yleistyy, niin voi käydä niin, että On-onella pian saatetaan todeta, että epäs myydä enään Suomeen.



Miks?  Eiköhän ne totea ennemmin että eipäs myydä noille jotka myy eteenpäin.

----------


## IncBuff

> On niitä muuallakin ollut. Mikäs siinä. Koeajomahdollisuus ja kaikki. Elekää vetäkö hernettä nenään jos joku myy pyöriä.



Jos viittaat paikalliseen erikoispyöräliikkeeseen niin ne ostivat Fattyt tarjotakseen asiakkailleen mahdollisuuden kokeilla läskiä eivätkä harjoittaakseen niillä jälleenmyyntiä.

----------


## rjrm

Joo siihen minä viittasin. Nythän siellä on Salsa. Taitaa olla yksi paikalla vielä.

----------


## zipo

Ai joo hyviä fiiliksiä lisää on myös oikiat lokarikiinnikeet.
Pikku modauksilla toimivat loksut eivät ole vain harras toive.
Voipi ajella märillä keleillä ja pysyä kuivana.

Jos Fatbike kiikarissa niin ennen ostopäätöstä kannataa ajaa maastossa hieman pitempi lenkki.
Ei paksurenkaiset kaikille sovi.

----------


## sakuvaan

Eniten läskissä vrt. normimaasturi mua ärsyttää kaarrepito (ja sen puute/epämääräisyys)ja rengasrungon löysyys, keulaa kun yrittää painaa vauhdissa mutkiin niin alkaa taittumaan alle, mutta sellaista ajoa varten mulla on 'oikea' maasturi.

----------


## mutanaama

No joutuuhan sitä hiukan kattelemaan missä ajaa, taas toisaalta uralta lipsuminen, varsinkin talvella ei heti aiheuta muksahteluja. Mua taas haittaa enemmän röykkyiset alamäet, kun keula alkaa pomppimaan ja tärinässä alkaa näkö hiipumaan.

----------


## _pete_

Ultimate fatbike rymistely onnistuu siis täpärillä, jossa leveillä 100mm vanteilla matalaprofiilirenkaat? Eiku ;-)

----------


## stenu

Tollaseen törmäsin. Mä en niin muovisista piittaa ja luulin ettei fattyt tartte joustojakaan, mutta jollekulle varmaan kelpais  :Hymy:  - vai oliko jo wanha ja tuttu..?



http://www.borealisbikes.com/bikes/echo-frame/

----------


## Tank Driver

Kaarrepidon epämääräisyys on varsin luonnollista, sikäli kun paineet pitää saada mahdollisimman alas pidon ja kantavuuden lisäämiseksi ja samalla laittaa alle sileähköä rengasta että rullaisi hyvin. Kompromissista  saattaa muodostua täydellinen missi. 

Tärinä ja pomppiminen vauhdikkaammassa ajossa on varmaan selvin miinusmerkki läskeilyssä. Tähänkin on ihan lähiaikoina saatu lääkettä. Jos siis pussi on kunnossa. 

Ei läskeily kaikille ole. En kuitenkaan tuomitsisi erikoisuuden tavoitteluksi, ainakaan yhtään enempää kuin muitakaan pyöräilyilmiöitä. Minulle on aina tärkeää ajaa sellaisella kalustolla, että se miellyttää. Puhutaan sitten ulkonäöstä, toimivuudesta tai tarkoituksenmukaisuudesta.

----------


## Timppa H

Olihan se F-lehden juttu ihan ok, ainakin asiaa eli läskejä vähemmän tuntevalle. Ja Lumberin kullitettu Muklukki taisi viedä hiuksenhienon "voitonkin"  :Vink:

----------


## zipo

Eieih nyt ne alkanut kirjottamaan Tuksusta sielläkin?

----------


## Hissitolppa

Mä en taakse kaipaa joustoa ollenkaan. Se on aivan riittävä minkä rengas tarjoaa, eikä takana löysähkö kumikaan niin haittaa. Eteen se joustokeula ja läski alkaa tosissaan haastamaan täpäreitä lenkkikäytössä omassa käytössä. Pystyis pikkasen lisäämään painetta joka jeesais kaarteissa ja muutenkin alaspäin hieman vauhdikkaammin tullessa. Ainoa syy miksi läski myynnissä on juuri tuo joustokeulan puute, tenniskyynärpää oireilee välittömästi nyt tuon kanssa. 

Plussia läskistä tässä nyt on tullut mieleen todella paljon kun on 26" ja 29" täpäreillä ajellut pitkästä aikaa. Ei sitä niin tajunnutkaan siihen siirtyessä, mutta näinhän se yleensä menee, että ei osaa arvostaa vasta kun sen menettää. Läski ei lipsu ja sudi oikeastaan missään verrattuna laihoihin. Ajaminen on todellakin juhlaa, kun voit polulta poiketa mihin vain, mättäät kantaa jne. Jos yksi pyörä pitäisi talliin valita, niin kyllä se vaan olisi joustokeulalla varustettu läski.

----------


## zipo

Uusi Roxpoxin fatkeula rimpula liukuputkilla ei herätä suurta päivitysintoa vauhdikkaisiin kivikkojuurakkoalamäkiin.
Ei voi olla kovin kiertojäykkä fattikekon painoilla ja väännöillä.Klappia varmaan ilmestyy keulaan ennenkuin ekahuoltoväli on täynnä.
Melkoisen railakkaasti saa päästellä RD/Bud tubeless/ orkkiskeula combolla .Stongan ja grippien vaihdolla saa myös paljon ajomukavuutta lisää.
Oma setup on valmis,korkeitaan jotain kevennysjuttuja voisi hankkia.

----------


## Antza44

> No ei tuo mitenkään hirveältä kusetukselta kuulosta, noin 30% katetta pitää olla, että saa kulut peittoon. Ja kaikki ei halua ostaa netin kautta, koska mm takuuasioiden hoito ei onnistu enää ensimmäisellä kotimaisella.



Pointtini olikin se, että On-onen politiikka, kun on tuo ylempänäkin mainittu, niin tuskin dikkaavat noista välistä vetäjistä. No onhan tässä sekin hyvä puoli, et jos oma Fatty nyysitään, niin voi esittää vakkuutus yhtiölle tuon Bike Planetin hinnan. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

antza sullahan alkaa olla noi vakuutusjutut kuin rollthrough:lla.... ;-)
Oookko käynyt nyt mettässä kuulin että olit teukkaa kurittanut jaalassa..

----------


## Antza44

> Miks?  Eiköhän ne totea ennemmin että eipäs myydä noille jotka myy eteenpäin.



Toivottavasti näin.

----------


## Antza44

^Kyl täs on yritetty salaa harjotella ja pyöräilyn ilo sanomaa tartuttaa muihinkin.

----------


## Antza44

Minun puolesta tämä On-one epä fiilistely saa riittää. Taidankin tästä lähteä hakemaan aiheeseen sopivaa materiaalia, kuitatakseni tämän off topic jauhannan.

----------


## van damme

Onko M koon Fatboyta hyllyssä missään pääkaupunkiseudeun tai tampereen liikkeessä? Pitäisi päästä testailemaan ennen kuin viitsii tilata.

----------


## Shimaani

> Onko M koon Fatboyta hyllyssä ...

----------


## van damme

Eipä noita tosin taida päästä luonnolisessa ympäristössä kokeilemaan. Ei oikein anna kuvaa pyörän soveltuvuudesta maastoon jos jalkakäytävällä vähän polkee.

----------


## Tank Driver

Eiköös onnimanni ole ihan tietoinen jälleenmyynnistä. Firman nimellä nuo on tilattava jos aikoo firman nimissä myydä eteenpäin. Tai sitten melko työläät katteet jos yksityishenkilönä noita tilaa ja myy eteenpäin omalle yhtiölleen. Luultavasti valmistaja tässäkin tapauksessa ennemmin kuin myöhemmin haistaa tapahtuneen. Ei kai tuossa mitään pahaa ole? Edelleenhän sen fattyn voi tilata suoraan.

----------


## Mr Hyde

Specializedin Test the best-kiertueella on myös Fatboy koeajettavana (M, L & XL). Lisätietoa tapahtumasta löytyy 2014 koeajotapahtumat-threadista

----------


## zipo

Beware

----------


## HC Andersen

IhQ Trail Dog

----------


## Tank Driver

Onpas hän pahantuulisen näköinen.

----------


## Shimaani

^^^Don't touch my masters's bike or ....

----------


## Antza44

> Onko M koon Fatboyta hyllyssä missään pääkaupunkiseudeun tai tampereen liikkeessä? Pitäisi päästä testailemaan ennen kuin viitsii tilata.



Osta suoraan pois testin jälkeen, jos sattuu kerran olemaan hyllyssä.

----------


## Raikku

Katselin linkkejä tuosta shoxin keulasta ja päädyin RMountain-uutiseen läskistä Blizzardista niin pisti jenkkikommenteista silmään että ilmeisesti ainakin kesällä/kuivalla polulla ajaminen on alan harrastajien keskuudessa iso no-no.

----------


## zipo

Hep yks juttu vielä.Meitsin operoitu polvi ei ole kipeänä tod näk.fatin leveän q-factorin takia vaikka kuinka paljon ajelisi pitkillä välläreillä.
Joillekin  voi käydä päinvastoin.
Edit:4 vuoden tipatoman jälkeen yhtäkkiä rupesi tekemään mieli whisky co:ta

----------


## Grandi66

Noista lokareista voi laittaa viestiä miulle, mustiscarbon nykyään idässä.

----------


## Timppa H

Jaa että poltteleeko...

----------


## kolistelija

Toihan on ihan piece of crabon toi kehä. Haarukasta en ole varma että onko se omaan makuun vai ei.

----------


## Timppa H

Kehät on sarjaa "olis varmaan ihan kivat", mutta olkapäät ja kyynerpää on sitä mieltä, että joku juustokeula olisi oltava.

----------


## JackOja

^Ettekö te Läskipyöräilijät pidä käsiä rentoina kun ajatte? Sehän on täysjäykällä ajamisen aa ja oo, että joustetaan polvista ja kyynärpäistä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Hissitolppa

Kyllä se on kaiken fillaroinnin aa ja oo joustaa polvilla ja kyynärpäillä. Oli alla täysjäykkä tai ei.

----------


## JackOja

Niin, mutta täpärillä ei oo pakko jos ei jaksa  :Hymy:

----------


## Timppa H

Ei tässä iässä enää muu jousta ku muisti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Se on vaan opettelua, mulla vaihtu stonga 23 asteiseen jo kuukausia sitten, eikä oo yhtään kaduttanu. Sinne jäi rannekivut

----------


## mtb#enontekiö

Hei Läskit! Siirränpä tämän kyselyn toisen otsikon alta tänne "lajitovereiden" keskusteluketjuun, jos vaikka syntyisi ajatuksia tai mielipiteitä asiasta.

Vuosittain järjestetään tällainen hiihtotapahtuma Enontekiön Hetasta Kautokeinoon: http://www.saamiskirace.fi/
Entäpä jos tulevina vuosina tapahtuman jälkeen samalla valmiilla uralla olisikin vaikkapa *Kautokeino-Hetta -FatBikeTour?

*Minkälainen retkitapahtumasaisi lähtemään mukaan: 1-päiväinen "tosiretki" 90 kmja vaihtoehtoina lyhyemmät 60 km tai 30 km? Vai 2-päiväinenretkeilyhenkisempi retki (30+60 km tai 60+30 km)? Mitä palvelujareitillä/tapahtumassa pitäisi minimissään olla, kunhiihtotapahtuman kaltaisia "miehitettyjä mehuasemapalveluita"ei kuitenkaan olisi realistista järjestää ilmeisen pientäpyöräilijämäärää varten?

Tuo ylläoleva nyt on vainpelkkää spekulointia eikä siis mikään tapahtumasuunnitelma,saatika ilmoitus! Tuota reittiä viime viikolla hiihdellessä ajatusalkoi tuntua aikalailla mielenkiintoiselta...

----------


## Antza44

Eilistä fiilistelyä Tiirismaan ympäriajolta. Kivaa oli taas, Läskikelit parhaimmillaan kapee renkaisten syviä uria siellä täällä ja läski senkun liitää imemättä pahemmin tontiin. :Leveä hymy: 

Laskettelu on muutes kivvaa puuhaa.

Pirunpesän All Mountain osuus.


Pitäähän se pitkoksilla ja suollakin käydä, ettei käy yks toikkoseks Läskeily.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Niin, mutta täpärillä ei oo pakko jos ei jaksa



Kyllä on. Ainakin niissä maastoissa missä itse ajelen.  :Leveä hymy:  Kuten sanottu, maastoja ja ajotapoja on todella monia, toisilla kestää paikat ja toisilla ei. 

Se on aivan kaikessa harrastamisessa tullut huomattua, että nettikeskusteluissa hyvin usein jutellaan mukamas samasta asiasta ja todellisuudessa ollaan aivan ääripäissä saman harrastuksen äärellä.

----------


## mni

Olipa nätti auringonlasku tänään...




...niin nätti, että piti pysähtyä uudestaan kuvaamaan.


Ja illan hämärässä vielä tyylipuhdas nilkkojen ojennus. Tasaisella polulla! Siis umppaliivapöl! Meinasi oikein ääneen hymyilyttää.


Tästä ei juuri lenkki parane.

----------


## mutanaama

Jopas oli kuvissa hjuva fjiilis

----------


## cuppis

> Hei Läskit! Siirränpä tämän kyselyn toisen otsikon alta tänne "lajitovereiden" keskusteluketjuun, jos vaikka syntyisi ajatuksia tai mielipiteitä asiasta.
> 
> Vuosittain järjestetään tällainen hiihtotapahtuma Enontekiön Hetasta Kautokeinoon: http://www.saamiskirace.fi/
> Entäpä jos tulevina vuosina tapahtuman jälkeen samalla valmiilla uralla olisikin vaikkapa *Kautokeino-Hetta -FatBikeTour?
> 
> *Minkälainen retkitapahtumasaisi lähtemään mukaan: 1-päiväinen "tosiretki" 90 kmja vaihtoehtoina lyhyemmät 60 km tai 30 km? Vai 2-päiväinenretkeilyhenkisempi retki (30+60 km tai 60+30 km)? Mitä palvelujareitillä/tapahtumassa pitäisi minimissään olla, kunhiihtotapahtuman kaltaisia "miehitettyjä mehuasemapalveluita"ei kuitenkaan olisi realistista järjestää ilmeisen pientäpyöräilijämäärää varten?
> 
> Tuo ylläoleva nyt on vainpelkkää spekulointia eikä siis mikään tapahtumasuunnitelma,saatika ilmoitus! Tuota reittiä viime viikolla hiihdellessä ajatusalkoi tuntua aikalailla mielenkiintoiselta...



90km "tosiretki" kiinnostaa mutta vaatii liikaa aikaa ja rahaa lähteä täältä syrjäseudulta käsivarteen ajelemaan.

----------


## mtb#enontekiö

Onko tämmöisen tapahtuman olemassaolo tuttu: American Birkebeiner -pitkänmatkanhiihto (kuuluu samaan Worldloppet-sarjaan mm. Finlandia-hiihdon ja Vaasa-hiihdon kanssa), ja sen yhteydessä Fat Bike-tapahtuma. Matkat 47 km ja 20 km, tänä vuonna n. 500 osallistujaa :-)
http://www.birkie.com/fatbikebirkie

----------


## Niko79

Tuli sitten kokeiltua Muklukia vaikka kauppias kyllä varoitteli että älä kokeile jollet meinaa hankkia =) Noh nyt sitten aloitettiin kyhäilemään ja lähtökohdaksi otettiin Mukluk 3 josta sitten kaupattiin koko voimansiirto, jarrut, satula ja satulatolppa erääseen toiseen projektiin jarruiksi Hope race E4 eteen ja taakse Race x2. Kammet Sram XX1. vaihteet Sram X9 ja laitetaan 1x10 . Satulatolpaksi SDG iBeam Carbon ja satulaksi SDG Belair, vanteita Toikka hieman porailee ja laitetaan punaiset heijastavat vannenauhat,kuusiokolopultit vaihdeltiin torxeihin ja kaikenlaista pientä tuuninkia vielä luvassa,mm vipuihin matchmaker, renkaiksi varmaankin Big Fat Larryt etc, laitan kuvia kunhan projekti valmis =)

----------


## Tank Driver

Sillai siinä tuppaa käymään. Onnea valitsemallanne polulla.

----------


## velosipedisti

Joo läskipyörissä on se vaara että pienen koeajon jälkeen on ostopäätös jo tehty, niin se itselläkin meni. Muklukia en onneksi ole päässyt missään koestamaan joten fatty saa kelvata.

Huomenna pitäisi asennella vee rubberit floaterien tilalle ja tutkailla kuinka meno muuttuu.

----------


## Shamus

Kevätlenkillä...

----------


## reappear

Pornahtava, mutta puhdas  :Irvistys: 

Tuo on varmaan helppo putsattava kun ei ole teräviä kulmia nähtävissä.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> Eilistä fiilistelyä Tiirismaan ympäriajolta. Kivaa oli taas, Läskikelit parhaimmillaan kapee renkaisten syviä uria siellä täällä ja läski senkun liitää imemättä pahemmin tontiin.



Antza44, millaiset ovat kokemukset tuosta On-One:n kuitukeulasta? Onko ajossa suurta eroa suhteessa tuohon rautamalliin?

----------


## Mattia

Eilen vein tyttäreni ekalle läskilenkille. Itselle kaivelin alle 26 täpärin. Heti kun päästiin polulle aloin katselemaan mikä minulta hajosi, kun kulku hiipui ja ajaminen oli perin tahmeata. Tyttö meinasi kadota horisonttiin. No, eihän siinä mikään hajonnut. Oli vaan maa vielä aavistuksen pehmeä ja märkä, niin minulta jäi 5 cm syvä ura merkiksi ajolinjoista.

Saa nähdä saanko enää Fattyä itselleni, sen verran oli tytöllä muikea ilme koko lenkin ajan :Hymy:  Ajoi reilusti sellaisista paikoista, joista on ennen suosiolla taluttanut. Tämä vaikka nyt oli eka lenkki pyörän päällä sitten viime syksyn. Saattoi siis olla minulle kallis lenkki.

----------


## Antza44

^^Paino ero on ainakin todella huomattava. Väitän mutulla, että on pehmeämpi ja mukavampi, kuin orkkis teräs, mutta silti jämäkkä. Nätti se on ainakin. Ei ole pätkääkään harmittanut keulan hankinta voin suositella. Alu sarvien vaihto kuitusiin esim. Answerin 20/20 tuo silti enemmän pehmeyttä käsille, mut kannatta ottaa molemmat. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^joo, molempi parempi  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kemizti

joko sen OnOnen teräskepin tarvii olla upijöötiä, tai tosi huonosti tehty, muutoin _luulis_ teräksen olevan "pehmeämpi ja tunnokkaampi" kuin hiilikuituisen, joka on jäykkä ja kevyt.. emt. voin toki olla väärässäkin, omassa on alumiinia..  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Joo, näinhän sitä kuvittelisi  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antza44

Tarvis olla kaks Fattya samalla rengastuksella ja paineilla ja vetää eestaas jotain pätkää, että vois antaa absooluuttista vastausta tuohon. Kuitenkin, sen verran pienistä eroista on kyse. Sanoisin näin, että jos pelkät ajo ominaisuudet on perusteena ostolle, niin ei luultavasti lyö leiville, mutta kokonaisuus on minusta ainakin hintaan nähden plussan puolella.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Ja on se ainakin kevyempi kantaa tuolla metsässä kun on kuitukeula. Se on jo itsessään hyvä lisäarvo  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hyneman

> Olihan se F-lehden juttu ihan ok, ainakin asiaa eli läskejä vähemmän tuntevalle. Ja Lumberin kullitettu Muklukki taisi viedä hiuksenhienon "voitonkin"



Juttu oli minun mielestä muuten ok mutta minua ainakin ihmetytti se kultainen muklukki joukossa sen takia että se ei ollut tehdasrakennettu pyörä niin kuin muut olivat. Noihin kaikkiin saisi varmaan aikalailla lisää ominaisuuksia jos satsaisi saman summan rahaa mitä siihen muklukkiin oli laitettu.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Jotenki melkeinpä kaikkien lehtien pisteytys tuntuu vähän kaupalliselta pakkopullalta, eipä toki vertailua ilman jonkinlaista järjestystä kiinnostaisi lukea mutta varsinkin pyörissä itestä tuntuu makuasiat (=fiilis) ja vaste rahalle ratkaisevan. Lopullinen hyvyys/huonous muodostuu viikkojen/kuukausien aikana.
Autojenki koeajo tuntuu nykyään turhalta muodollisuudelta.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Sairaat kumit...
http://youtu.be/zf5yK0zRRPc

----------


## devon

> Eilen vein tyttäreni ekalle läskilenkille. Itselle kaivelin alle 26 täpärin. Heti kun päästiin polulle aloin katselemaan mikä minulta hajosi, kun kulku hiipui ja ajaminen oli perin tahmeata. Tyttö meinasi kadota horisonttiin. No, eihän siinä mikään hajonnut. Oli vaan maa vielä aavistuksen pehmeä ja märkä, niin minulta jäi 5 cm syvä ura merkiksi ajolinjoista.
> 
> Saa nähdä saanko enää Fattyä itselleni, sen verran oli tytöllä muikea ilme koko lenkin ajan Ajoi reilusti sellaisista paikoista, joista on ennen suosiolla taluttanut. Tämä vaikka nyt oli eka lenkki pyörän päällä sitten viime syksyn. Saattoi siis olla minulle kallis lenkki.



Onko se kallista, jos tyttärellä on hemmetin hauskaa? Onnea vaan fiksusta tyttärestä, joka osaa nauttia tällaisesta ei-välttämättä-kovin-naisellisesta -harrastuksesta  :Cool:

----------


## Mattia

^En minä tosiaan sillä, että olisin pahoillani. Monestakin syystä. Saisi mm. hyvän tekosyyn hommata toisen, vaikkapa vietereillä varustetun  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> ^En minä tosiaan sillä, että olisin pahoillani. Monestakin syystä. Saisi mm. hyvän tekosyyn hommata toisen, vaikkapa vietereillä varustetun



Perskules kun mun tytär on niin pieni, ettei voi ajaa mun fillarilla. Tarvii varmaan käyttää hyväks jotain naapuria  :Hymy:

----------


## _pete_

Satula niin alas kuin saa ja tytär 10v oli yhtä hymyä Muklukkia kokeillessa. Poika 8v jalat eivät yltäneet ollenkaan maahan, joten lähti ja lopetti ajamisen siten että olin vieressä tukemassa pyörää. Poika halusi itselleen läskipyörän samantien ja tyttö jäi miettimään koulumatkailua.

----------


## Tomsson

Yritin ajaa mutta en päässyt kuin parikymmentä metriä. Missä vika?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Rickmaple

> Yritin ajaa mutta en päässyt kuin parikymmentä metriä. Missä vika?



Mä oon sen verran mukavuuden haluinen että mä oon pitänyt aina satulaa mun ykspyöräisessä. Mut hei, jokainen tyylillään. Noi valkoiset renkaat on muuten ihan &@?!#%:n hienot!

----------


## Hissitolppa

^Reps.  :Leveä hymy:  

On kyllä komeat gummit. Edelleen odotan niitä ensimmäisiä pinkkejä tällä foorumilla.  :Hymy:  Oranssit ja valkoiset nyt bongattu.

----------


## _pete_

Mukluk pesällä kruunaa upean päivän.

----------


## Tank Driver

Onpas hyvällisen värinen. Nätti pyörä ja kuva.

----------


## Kuupo

Iissä oli eilen tarjolla lämpimän ja aurinkoisen kelin lisäksi kuivaa polkua (ja uudenkarhea silta):


Erittäin pehmeää lunta:


Ja heikon reittivalinnan ansiosta ei-niin-kuivaa ja ei-niin-polkua:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Välillä on ..mut tollahan mnee mistä vaan! :😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shimaani

Tänään tuli tartutettua muuutama pahaa-aavistamaton uhri paksuliinin koeajolla, ne ilmeet olis pitänyt talteensaaha :-D

----------


## Timppa H

> Tänään tuli tartutettua muuutama pahaa-aavistamaton uhri paksuliinin koeajolla, ne ilmeet olis pitänyt talteensaaha :-D



Tää on aina hauskaa, aika monella on ollut naama naurun ja ihmetyksen välillä  :Vink:

----------


## Heikki Vierelä

Tää on niin masentavaa, mennee ilmeisesti tämäkin kuu ilman läskiä. Mutta ovat Singularit kuulemma jo ehkä mahdollisesti laivassa kohti Englantia. On kestänyt pitkään tämä tuotantoprosessi...

----------


## a-o

> Tää on niin masentavaa, mennee ilmeisesti tämäkin kuu ilman läskiä. Mutta ovat Singularit kuulemma jo ehkä mahdollisesti laivassa kohti Englantia. On kestänyt pitkään tämä tuotantoprosessi...



Onkohan projektissa ollut mutkia matkassa? Onko tiedottaminen toiminut?
Singularilla on parhaillaan menossa 29+ -hanke samalla rahoitusmallilla, mutta uskaltaako siihen kukaan lähteä matkaan, jos eka hanke on mennyt noin pahasti pitkäksi?

#fatbikesfi

----------


## Tank Driver

Minäkin sain tänään yhden monttupyörän myyntiin ja läskin hankintaan. Muistuttaa etäisesti sukupuolitautia: tarttuu hetkessä, hankkiminen on hauskaa ja eroon pääsy hankalaa tai suorastaan mahdotonta.

----------


## valppaus

Kyllä kelpaa - Fatback viimein alla uudessa kokoonpanossaan, ja shortsikelit testiajelulla iltahämärässä. Huomenna voisikin yrittää toimistolle pyörän selässä, pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## Heikki Vierelä

> Onkohan projektissa ollut mutkia matkassa? Onko tiedottaminen toiminut?
> Singularilla on parhaillaan menossa 29+ -hanke samalla rahoitusmallilla, mutta uskaltaako siihen kukaan lähteä matkaan, jos eka hanke on mennyt noin pahasti pitkäksi?
> 
> #fatbikesfi



No tiedotettu on noin kerran kuussa että hyvin menee mutta saattaa viivästyä.
Hintahan oli tälleen edullinen, jos tuote on lopulta hyvä niin kai se tämäkin harmitus väistyy.

----------


## eki

Tuli fiilisteltyä läskillä Sipoosta Haminaan sivuteitä pitkin. Kuvaraportti: http://www.packgofind.com/riding-east

Viikko sitten tuli käytyä Berliinissä sinkuloimassa: http://www.packgofind.com/grunewald



Mukavaa hommaa tuo pyöräily. Tosin eilen räjähti läskistä itsekseen kumi kun olin jättänyt kuistille suoraan auringonpaisteeseen renkaassa 20psi "maantiepaineet". Rouva pelästyi pahemman kerran, mutta itse missasin kun oli sopivasti kuulosuojaimet korvilla ja moottorisaha käynnissä. Kun tutkin tarkemmin niin jostain syystä molempien kiekkojen vannenauhakumi oli hapertunut aivan täyteen reikiä. Jos tuo on samaa matskua kuin Konan horror-orkkis sisurit niin ne ei ainakaan tykänneet yli 20 asteen pakkasesta vaan kovettuivat tuolloin kivikovaksi. Joten joko siitä haurastunut tai sitten olen pitänyt liian kovia paineita siirtymillä ja tyhmäpyöräilyretkillä kun tullut ajettua teitä pitkin.

----------


## svheebo

Olen rakastunut. Itse pääsen fatilla kovempaa kuin normimaasturillani. Mahtavaa. Onneksi sain kapineeni tänään Sellon Pyörästä 👍

----------


## elasto

> Olen rakastunut. Itse pääsen fatilla kovempaa kuin normimaasturillani. Mahtavaa. Onneksi sain kapineeni tänään Sellon Pyörästä



Mikähän mahtaa olla tämä normimaasturi? Ei kuulosta kovin laadukkaalta.

----------


## svheebo

Cube ltd race

----------


## elasto

Olen hämmästynyt.

----------


## Tank Driver

Lukeekohan toi Ground Control nyt varmasti tarpeeksi isolla?

----------


## Juha Jokila

En yleensä pidä Specializedistä millään tasolla, mutta Fatboy, juuri tuollainen^^^^^, on markkinoiden hienoimman näköinen läski tällä hetkellä. Ilman kokemusta läskeistä sanon silti, että tuo vaikuttaisi olevan osalistaltaan hyvin tasapainossa ja ilman heikkouksia.

----------


## jonihom

Viimeset fiilistelyt pugsleystä kun se huomenna lähtöö kuopijoon ja minä oon läskitön ainakin hetken. Haksahtaisko sitä seuraavaksi kuituun... mene ja tiedä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Jamppa tai muovinen Karhunrasva olisi taas mun valinta.

----------


## Tank Driver

Voi joni minkä teit.

Minä tykkäisin kovasti Echosta. Saas nähdä kunhan kerkeävät maailmalla ajella tuosta rokspoksin kekestä kokemuksia josko jossain kohtaa sellaisen istuttaisi Jamppaan. Siinä ois kokolailla hyvällinen setti mihinkä vaan ajoon.

----------


## slow

> Jamppa tai muovinen Karhunrasva olisi taas mun valinta.



Jos tohtii kysyä niin mikäs mulkuttimessa olisi vikana? Itseäni on houkutellut juurikin loivemman keulansa johdosta se.

----------


## Antza44

^Eihän siinä mitään vikaa ole, mutta ei ole muovinen.Muovisessa Karhunrasvassa ymmärtääkseni sama loiva keula kulma.

----------


## devon

Viikonloppuna tuli ajeltua lähiseudulla tutustumassa tuttujen reittien sivupoikkeamiin ja pysähdyttiin sitten evästämään tuollaisen aukean laitaan. Todella mahtava sää kiireettömään ajeluun, vain yhdessä paikassa oli niin märkää, ettei enää ajamalla päässyt, mikä lie suonsilmä sattui kohdalle.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Jos tohtii kysyä niin mikäs mulkuttimessa olisi vikana? Itseäni on houkutellut juurikin loivemman keulansa johdosta se.



Mä en tarvitse kolmatta muklukkia meidän talouteen, kahdella pärjää  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Mullakin polttelee sähköposti jossa karhunrasvan tarjous.. Emännälle vois jättää moonlanderin vaikka joululahjaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Ei mitään tarvetta päivittää Moonlanderia, mutta taitaa olla pakkorako hankkia rinnalle jo neljäs RM Blizzard. 
- vanhat on pikkukiekoilla, yksi kolmesta edelleen hukassa voron jäljillä.

----------


## slow

> Mä en tarvitse kolmatta muklukkia meidän talouteen, kahdella pärjää



Kaikenlaista..

----------


## svheebo

Itsensä voittamisen fiilis, sorakuopan pitkä ja jyrkkä reunamäki ylös pariinkin kertaan. Nyt voisi jo laittaa lukkopolkimet kiinni kun vaimokin testasi pyörän 😊

----------


## Marsusram

Keväisin maasta nousee kaikenlaista, mutta saisiko lightweight versiona..

Innova 26x4.0, löytyy Lintuvaarasta jos joku kaipaa.

----------


## Niko79

> En yleensä pidä Specializedistä millään tasolla, mutta Fatboy, juuri tuollainen^^^^^, on markkinoiden hienoimman näköinen läski tällä hetkellä. Ilman kokemusta läskeistä sanon silti, että tuo vaikuttaisi olevan osalistaltaan hyvin tasapainossa ja ilman heikkouksia.



Onhan Spessu ihan hieno, ja ihan ok komponentit mutta jokin siinä mitoituksessa häiritsi, kun oli ns sama kuin tuossa Carvessa mikä mulla on 29 sinkulana, itse päädyin Salsan Muklukiin vaikka Fatboy listalla ns kärjessä olikin, oli vaan jotenkin näppärämmän oloinen käsitellä. Shamuksen Beargrease tuolla ylempänä kyllä lukeutuu omassa kategoriassa hienoimpiin fätteihin mitä härmässä nähty =)

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Joo, olet oikeassa, että ajotuntuma voi hyvinkin olla erinlainen ja joku sopii yhdelle ja toinen toiselle. Ja tietenkin kalliimmalla saa ns. hienomman, mutta Fatboy on vielä jotenkin siedettävässä hintaluokassa. Itse vielä tarkastelen kokemattomana siltä kantilta, että onko läski ollenkaan mua varten, niin ei ehkä ole järkevää aloittaa +5 k€ custom kokoonpanosta. Ja Fatboyn rungossa on oikeat reijät tarakan tukevaan kiinnittämiseen, joita ei Beargreasessa, eikä Whiteoutissa ole. Yampassa on, mutta näyttävät sellaisilta, ettei niihin uskalla mitään asentaa, enkä muutenkaan tykkää sen muotoilusta. Sitten on tietysti tulossa Corvus ja muut uutuudet, mutta hintaa riittää niilläkin.

----------


## Niko79

> ^ Joo, olet oikeassa, että ajotuntuma voi hyvinkin olla erinlainen ja joku sopii yhdelle ja toinen toiselle. Ja tietenkin kalliimmalla saa ns. hienomman, mutta Fatboy on vielä jotenkin siedettävässä hintaluokassa. Itse vielä tarkastelen kokemattomana siltä kantilta, että onko läski ollenkaan mua varten, niin ei ehkä ole järkevää aloittaa +5 k€ custom kokoonpanosta. Ja Fatboyn rungossa on oikeat reijät tarakan tukevaan kiinnittämiseen, joita ei Beargreasessa, eikä Whiteoutissa ole. Yampassa on, mutta näyttävät sellaisilta, ettei niihin uskalla mitään asentaa, enkä muutenkaan tykkää sen muotoilusta. Sitten on tietysti tulossa Corvus ja muut uutuudet, mutta hintaa riittää niilläkin.



Muklukssa on kanssa paikat vaikka minkälaisten tellinkejen asentamiseen ja Mukluk 3 on 1990€ svh hinnaltaan =) siitä on hyvä lähteä sitten päivittämään jos nälkä kasvaa syödessä ja kasvaahan se =)

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Mukluk 3:ssa ei ole yhtään osaa, joka sopisi mun päähänpinttymiin. Pitkä, joustohaarukalle kompensoitu keula ja takadropouttien rokkerit ovat rumia, eikä ole tilaa kaikille vanne ja rengaskomboille.

----------


## Niko79

> ^ Mukluk 3:ssa ei ole yhtään osaa, joka sopisi mun päähänpinttymiin. Pitkä, joustohaarukalle kompensoitu keula ja takadropouttien rokkerit ovat rumia, eikä ole tilaa kaikille vanne ja rengaskomboille.



Millaista rengasta/vannetta kaavailet ?? ainakin Bud & Lou yhdistelmä RD vanteilla menee ns heittämällä, sitä akseliväliähän perässä pystyy säätämään. Noh ei ollut minunkaan päähänpinttymiin sopivia osia, mutta kun myi ne osat niin voipi hankkia sitten jotain päähänpinttymiin sopivaa =)
Mutta eniten mua Fatboyn kohdalla häiritsi tosiaan se että koko mankelia ei ole varsinaisesti suunniteltu Fatiksi vaan Carve on ns levitetty ja onhan tuo Carvekin suunniteltu nimenomaan jostokeulaa silmällä pitäen =)

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ En mää nyt oikein tiedä mikä rengastus mulle olis sopiva, mutta eikö 100 mm vanne ja Bud/Lou ole vaatimus, että voi sanoa täysläskiksi? BFL tietysti sopii Muklukkiin 100 milliselläkin vanteella. Nyt on kiikarissa yks käytetty läski, vaikka hieman arveluttaa retkitavaroiden kuljetus ilman kunnon tarakkaa. ARG!

----------


## HC Andersen

Koirien ja Muklukin ulkoilutusta hiihtoladulla, yhtään hiihtoniiloa ei näkynyt :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Nonni, ens talveks ei sitten enää yhtään latua mihinkään.

----------


## greenman

Näyttää selvästi JJ vihdoin hävinneen taistelun kuumetta vastaan.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Nyt on kiikarissa yks käytetty läski, vaikka hieman arveluttaa retkitavaroiden kuljetus ilman kunnon tarakkaa. ARG!



Runkolaukun koko on tuossa hieman rajoitettu, mutta jotain silti mahtuu. Satulalaukkuun menee 12-14 litraa ja ohjaustankoonkin saadaan jotain kiinni.

----------


## Antza44

> Koirien ja Muklukin ulkoilutusta hiihtoladulla, yhtään hiihtoniiloa ei näkynyt



Miten Huske Du putsautuu mudasta verrattuna knardiin? Entä kulutus kestävyys? Floateria Rullaavampaa yleiskumia kesäksi olis hakusessa. Huske Du taitaa olla aika Ok molempiin päihin? Saa vastata kumiketjuun. Kuvasi vain aiheutti utelua kumeista.

----------


## HC Andersen

^Laitan kokemuksia kumiketiuun

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tänään nostan kypärää kaikille pyörätyypeille ja -harrastajille. Tuli aamulla laitettua polkimet täpäri cubeen puolen vuoden seisonnan jälkeen, ja onhan sekin hauska peli kovilla poluilla. Se on vieläpä so-last-season 26", ja kenties ensi kertaa vuoteen olenkin onnellinen ettei se olekkaan 29". Vaihtelu on harrastuksen suola ja limepippuri. 
Silti jos yksi tallista valita pitäisi, niin läski se olisi. Kasasin teltan pihalle, tekisi mieli nukkua muklukin kanssa siellä.
Jos Kärpät voittaa, näin teen.

----------


## ahma



----------


## Shimaani

WTF is that white stuff?  Kalkkikalliolleko hää eksysis?
Brooksille pojot

Muok: ai Ahman kikottimessa on valkoiset renkaat? Kolmen meillä asuneen valkoisen koiran kokemuksella voin todeta että tummassa värissä mikä tahansa skeida ikäänkuin häviää mutta valkoisessa näkyy kaikki. Vrt: _on olemassa kahdenlaista pölyä - valkoista joka laskeutuu tummille pinnoille ja tummaa joka laskeutuu vaaleille._ :-D

----------


## XC-guy

Onko JJ lähdössä mtbSeikkailuun täysläskillä? En siis ole ensimmäinen?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onko JJ lähdössä mtbSeikkailuun täysläskillä? En siis ole ensimmäinen?



Kesän kuviot ovat täysin auki, enkä tiedä olenko seikkailuviikolla vapaalla. Jos olen, niin varmasti yritän tulla mukaan. Pyörävalintaan ei ole vielä kertynyt perusteita, mutta pitkät tiesiirtymät puoltavat Tallboyta.

----------


## devon

ahman pyörää ei talvella passaa nakata hankeen, ei enää löydy koko vekotinta sen jälkeen. Raikkaat nuo valkoiset gummet!

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Eilen oli hieno kevätilta ulkoiluttaa Fattyä




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oi niin oli ja muitakin pyörii!😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HC Andersen

> Eilen oli hieno kevätilta ulkoiluttaa Fattyä
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Melkutin?

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^anna kolmen pisteen vihje. Melkutin ei aukea...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Melkutin on tunnettu lampi Räyskälässä Hämeen järviylängöllä, jonka ympäri menee juuri tuollainen ulrtahieno polkuverkosto.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^aina oppii uutta  :Hymy:  Kuvassa on kuitenkin Iso-Naistenjärvi Pirkkalassa. Siellä myös menee hienoa neulaspolkua järven rantoja mukaillen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HC Andersen

Tein tänään aamulla pahan virheen, kokeilin sakuvaan:in ePugia... Jösses mikä härveli... Täydellä avustuksella lähti liukkaammin liikkelle hiekka ylämäkeen kuin 6,5kg maantiepyörä tasaisella asfaltilla.

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Polttaa, polttaa jo... jos vielä reilun viikon kestäis.

T. Simo

----------


## mtb#enontekiö

> Melkutin?



Olisin veikannut Kytäjän Piilolammin länsireunan polun juurettomin kohta ;-)

----------


## sakuvaan

> Tein tänään aamulla pahan virheen, kokeilin sakuvaan:in ePugia... Jösses mikä härveli... Täydellä avustuksella lähti liukkaammin liikkelle hiekka ylämäkeen kuin 6,5kg maantiepyörä tasaisella asfaltilla.



Tolla jätättää autot liikennevaloissa helposti  :Hymy:  kunnes rajotin pykää vastaan.

Joka pojalla ja tytöllä pitäis olla tollanen, for reals.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitokset turkuun kettukauppaan

----------


## Jarkou

Tulee paha mieli näitä kuvia kahtellessa..
Haaveena läski(ei se kroppaan kertyvä), 
opiskelija, 
ei tärppää kesätyöt,
 ei ole suhteita joiden kautta töitä 
= Läski jää toistaiseksi haaveeksi :/

----------


## mentunik

Iltalenkiltä

----------


## a-o

> Kiitokset turkuun kettukauppaan



No on komia!
Tuommoiselle olisi meidän varastossa tilaa, mitäs osia siihen on laitettu?

Milloin Salsa paljastaa 2015 malliston? Lieneekö Beargreaseen tulossa isoja muutoksia?

----------


## svheebo

Vappuajelulla 😊 vähän sataa vaan ei haittaa.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^hieno!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Hyvää vappua !

----------


## janne kuivakangas

🍭🐛 Niin on !

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mahtava lenkki! Uuden karhea pyörä oli vihdoin hiljainen suoritettujen sisäänajokiristysten jälkeen ja ajoasento on saatu kohdalleen ilman osien vaihtelemista.


Muutama lenkkikuva lisää https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...33369161239249

----------


## svheebo

Hyviä kuvia 👍

----------


## Ski

Hyvä fiilis !

----------


## mutanaama

Nii o! Ja hieno on fillarikin.

----------


## artzi

Tervetuloa läski"jengiin" Juha. Hieno pöörä. Ja sitten sitä fiilistelyä kesistä/Viron rantaretkeä odotellessa...

----------


## a-o

Hiekkarannalla ajelu on kyllä hienoa. Onneksi hyviä rantoja löytyy Suomestakin, esimerkiksi Hailuodosta.

Läskipyörä sopii hyvin juurakkoonkin: 



#fatbikesfi

----------


## Smo

> Onneksi hyviä rantoja löytyy Suomestakin, esimerkiksi Hailuodosta.



Hankoniemi vois olla aika mielenkiintoinen ..

----------


## Lauttis

> Hiekkarannalla ajelu on kyllä hienoa. Onneksi hyviä rantoja löytyy Suomestakin, esimerkiksi Hailuodosta.



Ou jee, siellä on läskipyöräilijällä ainainen talvi  :Hymy:  Eikä tarvitse tyytyä pelkästään rantoihin, samaa kamaa koko saari.

----------


## kooki

Fiilistellään nyt täälläkin huhtikuun alun paikallisajoilla Ylläksellä! Lumitilanne on edelleen kohtuullinen ja yöpakkasia pukkaa, joten hankimenoja luvassa viikonlopulle jälleen...

----------


## MARA84

Tuli hankittua viikko sitten tuollainen Fatbike


Ajatuksena oli vain käydä koeajamassa kyseinen pyörä, että miltä tuollaisella olisi ajaa. Eipä sitä ilman pyörää kotiin tultu!
Sen verran ollut muuta puuhastelua etten ole vielä kerinnyt pyörää kokeilemaan. Jospa sitä tuossa viikon loppuna kokeilis.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^^hieno video!


Lähetetty mun iPuhelimesta käyttäen Tapatalkkia

----------


## Ski

Kookilla ja kumppaneilla aika nastaa tunturissa. Hankikelit ja kaikki. Aurinko ja lunta. Ja Fatbike. Komiaa!

----------


## svheebo

Metsäkoneet uralla.

----------


## Smo

Reps  :Leveä hymy:           ..

----------


## svheebo

Toivottavasti spessu ei haasta komatsua oikeuteen värin takia tai päinvastoin 😜

----------


## miskama



----------


## svheebo

Komea pyörä oivassa telineessä ^

----------


## Ski

Jotenki luontokin näyttää paremmalta Läskipyörä kuvissa  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Loistava kuva..Kiitos! ^^😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Rantafiiliksiä

----------


## Tank Driver

Simmottis tämmöttis.

----------


## kmw

Hienoja ja tunnelmaa kohottavia kuveja ovatten kollegat laittaneet, kiitokset siitä. Mää olen läskillä fiilistellyt viimeksi .... muista edes, mutta jos kohta lähi aikoina. Menny kaikki aika rostseikkailuun. Semmosta yksivaihdepaksurengassyklottelua.

Tankin pyörä on vaan ihan helvetin hieno.

----------


## mutanaama

Kaadoit sitten puun perkele. P.s. Hiano phätti.

----------


## Roadkill



----------


## Hissitolppa

Se on toi Borealis kyllä aivan hemmetin hieno.

----------


## slow

> Tankin pyörä on vaan ihan helvetin hieno.



Jo vain on.

----------


## mentunik

Fiilistelyä eilisaamulta ja vähän iltapäivältäkin. Taustamusiikki on aika tappava.

----------


## zipo



----------


## zipo

Mitä taikasanaa jengi käyttää kun suurin osa fattiskuskeista saa itsenä näkymättömäksi fiilistellessä poluilla?
Pöörät rullaa varmaan ihan itekseen?
Rumaa,kömpelöä mutta ehkä jonain päivänä....
9v Pojanpoika jota fillarihommat ei kiinnosta kutsuu mua Samovaariksi= Vanha mies joka on eksynyt polkupyörällä metsään moneksi tunniksi.
Trek omilla spekseillä 13,92kg.Keula ja navat uusiksi niin about 400g dietti mahdollinen.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hienoja kuvia Ja Siistiä tää on😎

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiOGs9MOnt4
> 
> Fiilistelyä eilisaamulta ja vähän iltapäivältäkin. Taustamusiikki on aika tappava.



Aika hyvä kuvanlaatu. Milläs kameralla tämä on kuvattu?

----------


## mentunik

> Aika hyvä kuvanlaatu. Milläs kameralla tämä on kuvattu?



Kamera on gopro hero 2

----------


## svheebo

Tämän päivän lenkiltä, sain veljenikin suolle mukaan. Edit: Ei halunnut kuvaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Runkolaukku. Koska se on 10cm leveä niin se kai jo kuuluu fatbike-ketjuun. Ja koska se on nahkaa, niin menköön fiilistelyketjuun eikä tech talkkiin.
Nyt joku tonkimaan istuisiko kuin räätälin tekemänä jonkin kokoiseen Muklukkiin tai Surlyyn. Yksi jäljellä näitä Revelaten kyyykyttäjiä!

http://www.varusteleka.fi/fi/product...aa-repro/28587

----------


## Smo

Peltsi hinaa kanoottia lumella Erätulilla ohjelmassa.

----------


## savierk

Kyllä tällä suollakin pääsee...  :Hymy:

----------


## MARA84

Tämmösellä sitä on ajettu nyt 10v. Alkuperäistä ei ole enään kuin runko,  ohjaustanko ja vaihde/jarru vivut. Juuri sain remontoitua ajokuntoon  taas.
Pyörähän on Tunturi F18

Tuossa vielä vanhus ja uusi maasturi yhteiskuvassa

----------


## Tank Driver

Onko Tunturissa hissitolppa?

----------


## MARA84

Jep. Semmoinen tuli joskus laitettua.

----------


## Tank Driver

Siistiä! Oisko ensimmäinen ja ainut hissitolpallinen Tunturi.

----------


## Shimaani

> Runkolaukku. Koska se on 10cm leveä niin se kai jo kuuluu fatbike-ketjuun. Ja koska se on nahkaa, niin menköön fiilistelyketjuun eikä tech talkkiin.
> Nyt joku tonkimaan istuisiko kuin räätälin tekemänä jonkin kokoiseen Muklukkiin tai Surlyyn. Yksi jäljellä näitä Revelaten kyyykyttäjiä!
> 
> http://www.varusteleka.fi/fi/product...aa-repro/28587



 Aivan prkl hieano laukku! Kävin sovittamassa mun pikkupaksuliiniin, liian iso.   Hiukan ärmätyttää mutkun ei niin ei.

muok: se linkki hävisi kun nettiostin sen laukun. hmm, mahtuiskohan se tuohon onvanin 456 raamiin...?

----------


## Oulunjulli

Joku onnenpoika, tai -tyttö, sen kai on hakenut kun linkki näy enään toimivan.
...mulla on tuossa ollut jonkin aikaa kasa corduraa, jotenki meni innostus.

----------


## zipo

Roipetta tuulettamassa

----------


## zipo

Uudessa vireessä.OTB herkkä??

----------


## ristoh

hauskanpidon merkkejä, mutaa riitti

----------


## reappear

Tuli fiilisteltyä tänään pakostikin kun kävin poistamassa paikallisesta RS Reverbin hauskuuttamaan ajoja. Muutosta aikaisempaan vakiokokoonpanoon on myös edessä oleva Larry ja takana oleva Knard.



Hieman kuvan ottamisen jälkeen takarenkaasta tosin pihisi ilmat ulos. Väänsin lenkin jälkeen setin tubelekseksi.

----------


## Shimaani

Juupajuu.
Ei näköjään kannata käydä pissilla ennen kesälenkkiäkään kun ikuna ei tiiä koska joutuu suhhuttelemaan vaihtajia auki. Klikkamalla isompi kuvatin.


Jopa oli Katoavassa Metsässä™ vilinää *peuk*

----------


## kalppinokka

Missä oli kaikki läskit eilen MTB-Nurmijärvestä? Kummastutti, odotin että olisi ollut massoittain tuhtia pyörää.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olihan Mutis siellä, eikö se muka riitä?

----------


## Shimaani

*reps*    .

----------


## Kemizti

Kaverikin osti itelleen Läskin jokuaikasitten, käytiin ekaa kertaa yhdessä ulkoiluttamassa semi-samiksia maastossa.. hauskaa oli kunnes rengasrikko ja polvi, mutta positiivisen puolelle jäi silti..  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## valppaus

Pari yön yli reissua tehty uusiin paikkoihin, toinen työmatkan ohessa. Tästä se kesäkausi lähtee käyntiin, vaikka kelejä vielä pitelee.

Raasepori - http://valppaus.com/post/raseborg-looksee



Kytäjä-Usmi & Evo - http://valppaus.com/post/stop-offs

----------


## Ski

Komiaa reissua !

----------


## ealex

Työpaikkani parkkipaikalle ilmestyi toinenkin läskipyörä ja vieläpä Alfine11 ja hihnavedolla!

----------


## Kyrdis

Kansa vaatii kuvatusta

----------


## mutanaama

Tää ei nyt varsinaisesti kuulu mihinkään, mutta ajoin rajamäellä läskillä kisoissa. Tässä lyhyt sepustus asiasta ja sen vierestä:

Keskisyke noin 155, maksimi 180 (on suunnilleen oma max) aika 3h33min ja kaloreita kului 3,3Mcal. Pituus 175 ja paino 87kg. Huippunopeus 49,1 keskari 15,5 (puolet polkuja ja puolet teitä)

Aamulla ennen kisaa söin kaksi korvapuustia ja join lasin maitoa. Edellispäivänä tankkasin niin ikään terveellisesti pullaa. Alkoholia ei kahteen päivään. Tavoitteena oli ajaa mara alusta loppuun ei viimeisenä, tosin sekään ei olisi harmittanut.
Vedin alun maantien muiden mukana sykkeet tapissa ja onneksi teknisemmillä osuuksilla pääsi lepäilemään. Missään ei tarvinnut pyörän puolesta talutella, yhdessä paikassa piti runko ylittää jalkautumalla ekalla kierroksella, toisella ei. 
Maastossa ei siis ollut mitään ongelmia, vaihteleva rytmi auttoi jalkoja palautumaan, vaikka läskillä alamäetkin piti ajaa putkelta, mutta eipähän satula kulunut. 
Matalat paineet vei voimia asfaltilla, tasaisilla osuuksilla ja varsinkin ylämäissä, mikä osittain saattaa johtua bmi:stä ja kunnosta. Ajelin ne sitten sen verran rauhallisesti, kun 30/36 välityksellä pystyi. Juurakoissa matalat paineet taas vastaavasti tuntui keventävän menoa. Seuraavaan maraan tms ajoon ajattelin laittaa kenraalin taakse, sais vähän enemmän pelivaraa nousuihin.  Rengasvalinta endo takana ja knard edessä eteni lipsumatta ja kaikissa paikoissa vetopito riitti enemmän kuin reidet kesti. Jyrkät hitaat alamäet meni hallitusti ilman sähläystä.

Jalat alkoivat kramppaamaan noin 45km kohdalla, jonka sain pidettyä aisoissa rauhallisella pyörittämisellä ylämäissä ja muutaman kymmenen metrin kävelyllä. Nestettä meni kaiken kaikkiaan noin 2,5l, mitään lisäravintoa en matkalla syönyt, paitsi taukopaikalla pari banskua ja suolakurkkua, mikä aiheutti kramppia vatsaan kun sykkeet nousi yli 165:n, en kuitenkaan pysähtynyt laattaamaan, vaan ajoin sitten kevyemmin kierroksen. Matkalla tuli tosin myytyä fillaria (oli liian kallis  :Hymy:  ), annettua säätöapua sekä henkistä tukea ja testilenkkiä läskillä. Ilman noitä pikku taukoja olisin varmaan ollut maalissa 3s nopeammin. 

Mutta tapahtuma oli mukava, sää suosi ja tälläinen 48v setäkin pääsi ajamalla koko matkan. Hyvästä ajotaidosta on hyötyä, mutta jos tuolla haluaa jotenkin pärjätä, on tienopeus paljon tärkeämpää. Ekalla kierroksella vauhti pysähtyi monesti metsässä lähes nollille, ja ruuhkan takia ohitse ei ollut aina menemistä.a. En sitten tiedä, että jos kaikki olis antanu tilaa, niin olisiko kunto kestänyt pitää yllä kovempaa vauhtia. Moni talutti yksinkertaisetkin paikat, ja jäivät sitten seisomaan keskelle polkua. Toisella kierroksella sai sitten ajella ihan omaa ajoaan, maastossa porukka pysyi helposti takana, tieosuuksilla muut meni oikealta ja vasemmalta ohi.

----------


## Kemizti

Hyvä raportti

----------


## puffe

> Aamulla ennen kisaa söin kaksi korvapuustia ja join lasin maitoa. Edellispäivänä tankkasin niin ikään terveellisesti pullaa.



Hieno raportti! Tipahdin tuolilta, kun rupesi naurattamaan toi superfoodin tankkaus...

----------


## Jake_Kona

Onko Aulangolle tulijoita? Se on muuten Hämeenlinnassa. Siellä on mountinpikinkia tossa kohta. #Sopivastivuoristoista

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hyvä Mutis, sä oot Äijä. Mä kyll' luin ensin, ajoin läskinä kisoissa.  :Hymy: 

Pieni vinkki, ensi kerralla ime vain noista suolakurkuista nesteet ja sylje kurkun jämät pois. Huom. älä sylje kenenkään päälle, mutta kurkun muju maatuu nopeasti eli kukaan voi siitä mussuttaa. Banskua älä syö, alkaa vain mahassa painaa. Lisäksi juo pari päivää ennen koitosta vettä niin pirusti , että kusella saa käydä alvariinsa, mutta ei enää kisa aamuna niin kovin paljoa.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Mutis, testaa seuravalla kerralla korvapuustin sijaan kauraleipää. Kaura antaa potkua vehnää pidempään.

----------


## Mattia

Ei viinaa !!! Ei ihme, että kroppa protestoi. Meneehän siinä läski ihan sekaisin, kun tuollaista extremeä kokeilee. Älä, älä kuule enää lähde tuolle linjalle...

----------


## eki

Viikonlopun muta-ajelut kuvina: http://www.packgofind.com/soaked

----------


## Tank Driver

Respektit mutikselle. Hienoa heittäytymistä raportissa. Josko ton Aulangon uskaltaisi itsekin käydä ajamassa rapsan rohkaisemana.

----------


## Hissitolppa

Mainio raportti!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Mutanaama ihan liekeissä ! HIENOA

----------


## _pete_

Parasta fiilistelyä! Kiitos Mutanaama. 

Läski ei maastoa pelkää.

----------


## mutanaama

Täähän ihan nöyräksi vetää, punastun melkeen. Kiitos kaunis kommenteista.

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Eka kunnon retki paksullapojalla...

----------


## petjala

^ HA! Tota vois jo nimittää tappajasepeliksi. Ei niinkään terävyyden, vaan raekoon perusteella.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, sen verran hyvin on destia hiekottanu, ettei ainakaan sutimaan ala.

----------


## mni

Olipas lopoisa ilma tänään.

----------


## mutanaama

Luontoretkuilua urbaanissa ympäristössä

----------


## MARA84

Eiliseltä reissulta. 20km tuli ajettua sorateitä ja hiihtoladun pohjia.

----------


## mni

Tänään oli synkkää kuusimetsää...


...ja avoimempaa ratkoriuraa.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Laittoman hyvän näköistä polkua.

----------


## Lauttis

Ei ollut lämmin sää kuivannut kaikkia polkuja pilalle

----------


## zipo

Frakenfiiling,out of bounds.Kuitukeulaa pitäisi joskus tohon testata...

----------


## Tank Driver

^ Pyhä savu!

----------


## zipo

Sad but true
Kokeilin 29" täysjäykkä viritystä myös tänä kesänä kuten viime kesänä Muklukilla on-one kiekkosetiillä.Ko 29 jäykkä viritykset ovat sysipaskoja ajaa enkä tykännyt viimeksi joustokeulastakaan,
joten tolla fatfront setupilla yritetään edetä  silloin tällöin "vauhdikaasti".
Alla kilikali pingpong pöörä.Sopii tielle ja pururadalle mutta ei oikealle polulle ainakaan 1,5 tuntia pidemmälle lenkille.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jaahan kokemuksia matkan varrella.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kohta varmaan läskit kielletään...

----------


## arctic biker

Noin maaston kulumisen kannaltahan läskirengas on se kaikkein hellin, tuossakin Juhan kuvassa jos joku 26" kapea, oikea mutakelin rengas niin oispa toodella syvä ura.

----------


## pekoni

> Noin maaston kulumisen kannaltahan läskirengas on se kaikkein hellin, tuossakin Juhan kuvassa jos joku 26" kapea, oikea mutakelin rengas niin oispa toodella syvä ura.



26" tapauksessa vieressä olisi jalanjäljet, kun pyörää on talutettu  :Hymy:

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Kohti Melkutinta  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty mun iPuhelimesta käyttäen Tapatalkkia

----------


## Antza44

Kohta tarttis alkaa saamaan Answerilta mainostukea meille läski ketjulaisille, kun melki jokasen läskissä on 20/20 stonga. Eikä ihme on se vaan parasta mitä rahnulla saa. Vinkkinä niille ketkä ostelee niitä kirppu runkoja ja muillekkin, niin tuolla saa lyhentää stemmiä noin 15-20 milliä verrattuna normi tankoon ja polville tulee silti enempi tilaa.



Kivasti huomaa runkojen erot käytännössä, kun pulttaa samat osat uuteen raamiin ja kahveliin. Kuuma kesä luvassa, nyt saa enempi pulloja mukaan tarvittaessa :Cool: .

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Noin maaston kulumisen kannaltahan läskirengas on se kaikkein hellin, tuossakin Juhan kuvassa jos joku 26" kapea, oikea mutakelin rengas niin oispa toodella syvä ura.



Olen ajanut kapealla renkaalla tuosta sata kertaa. Ura tulee, mutta turve lorpahtaa takaisin saman tien. Varsinainen turveaura tuo läski ja se kun vielä houkuttelee ajamaan keskeltä kaikki kurakot. Edellä näkyi selvästi vanha floatterin jälki, mutta ei pikkupyörien jälkiä.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

 by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Ski

Mahtavaa ja märkää seutua

----------


## savierk

Fatbike täpäriprojekti taas etenee....hitaasti, mutta varmasti.  :Hymy:  Tällä viikolla takahaarukka hitsataan ja jos ens viikolla sais puhallettua loppuun ja vietyä maalaukseen. Sen jälkeen kasaus ja kokeillaan aluksi eteen kiinan ihme joustohaarukkaa.. Rockshox Blutohan pitäisi olla saatavilla heinäkuun alussa.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Frakenfiiling,out of bounds.Kuitukeulaa pitäisi joskus tohon testata...



Mulla oli samankaltaisia kokeiluja mielessä, tosin toisinpäin. Eteen oli tarkoitus kokeilla 29" joustokeulaa ohkasella kumilla läskin runkoon. Olen edelleen varma, että se olis ollut aivan mahtava laite kesällä. Takana pitoa tautisesti ja edessä joustoa. Mikä muka voisi mennä vikaan?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stumpe

> Fatbike täpäriprojekti taas etenee....hitaasti, mutta varmasti.  Tällä viikolla takahaarukka hitsataan ja jos ens viikolla sais puhallettua loppuun ja vietyä maalaukseen. Sen jälkeen kasaus ja kokeillaan aluksi eteen kiinan ihme joustohaarukkaa.. Rockshox Blutohan pitäisi olla saatavilla heinäkuun alussa.



Onko tästä projektista jossain enemmänkin tekstiä? Täytyy kyllä hattua nostaa että itte lähtee väkertää  :Hymy:

----------


## savierk

> Onko tästä projektista jossain enemmänkin tekstiä? Täytyy kyllä hattua nostaa että itte lähtee väkertää



Tämän ketjun loppupäähän laitoin muutaman kuvan ja vähän tekstiä. http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-fatbike-ketju

----------


## savierk

Nyt olis takahaarukka hitsattu. Projektin työläinvaihe takana,

----------


## Tank Driver

Nyt on fillaritorilla tarjolla jollekulle onnelliselle elämänsä tilaisuus. On Tourneytä, Promaxia ja punaista satulaa, ja kaikki tämä alle kahen tonnin.

----------


## PedroK

Melkosta touhua.

----------


## savierk

Käytin vielä osia paikoillaan ennen maalausta..  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Apitir koikka koikka apitir mulle eka !!!

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Mitä ihm...? Ja muita ihmetteleviä ja kunnioittavia äännähdyksiä.

Mikäs tuo keula tuossa on?

----------


## Tank Driver

Oisko Saso Sarlielta?

----------


## savierk

Keula on se sama jota taitaa jo neljä eri merkkiä myydä omilla logoilla. Se on lainassa kunnes Rockshox Bluto tulee.  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

😊 Tulee hiano !

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## savierk

Kiitos kiitos. Kovasti polttelis jä lähtä ajeleen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Haluaisin tässä kohtaa muistuttaa, että teet sitten sen mun fillarin seuraavaksi.

----------


## savierk

> Haluaisin tässä kohtaa muistuttaa, että teet sitten sen mun fillarin seuraavaksi.



 :Leveä hymy:  Jos useampi kiinnostuu, niin vois ehkä olla mahdollistakin. Riippuu tosin siitä, että onko runkoja vielä saatavilla.

----------


## Ski

Paitsi että minä saan koeajaa kaikki ensiksi Syötten kestotestileirityksessä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Ski sai eilen naaman. Kiitos siitä! Oli mukava tutustua.

----------


## Tank Driver

Etelä-Pirkanmaan Mörköpyöräilijät ekalla yhteislenkillä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

👍😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JaSa

Salsailemassa auringonlaskun aikaan ...

----------


## slow

> Etelä-Pirkanmaan Mörköpyöräilijät ekalla yhteislenkillä.



Hirviän herkkää ja kaunista.

----------


## mutanaama

> Hirviän herkkää ja kaunista.



No nii on *joku vitun peukkuhymiö*

----------


## kmw

Eeppisromantillinen kuva JaSalta. Dänks.

----------


## valppaus

Sunnuntaiajelulla Espoo-Kirkkonummi-Siuntio -akselilla. Tienpätkää, polkuja ja virkistäymistä vedessä ja sen päällä.

----------


## slow

^Bongasinko Valppauden Meikolla sunnuntaina? Perheen kanssa eväs -ja onkiretkellä ollessa katselin kovasti tuota muistuttavan vesikulkineen menoa.

----------


## valppaus

> ^Bongasinko Valppauden Meikolla sunnuntaina? Perheen kanssa eväs -ja onkiretkellä ollessa katselin kovasti tuota muistuttavan vesikulkineen menoa.



Kyllä varmaankin - Meikolta (Bakvikarna, länsipääty) on tuo alempi kuva, meloskelin Meikolla lounas/uintitauon jälkeen ennen kuin jatkoin Siuntioon.

----------


## Ski

> Ski sai eilen naaman. Kiitos siitä! Oli mukava tutustua.



Samoin  :Hymy:  Olisin mielellään jutellu enempikin ja koikkaa ruinannu, mutta olin niin kuntoajo fiiliksissä että en kerenny  :Hymy:   Murtuneella sormella saa kuulemma ajaa läskipyörällä ku siinä on niin pehmee kyyti sano lääkäri  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

> Kyllä varmaankin - Meikolta (Bakvikarna, länsipääty) on tuo alempi kuva, meloskelin Meikolla lounas/uintitauon jälkeen ennen kuin jatkoin Siuntioon.



Tämä selvä.

----------


## arctic biker

JaSan kuva on oikein nätti , tekniikaltaan kans nappiotos.

----------


## mutanaama

> Eeppisromantillinen kuva JaSalta. Dänks.



Tuo näky mulla niin kovin pienenä, että meni scrollatessa ohi. Aivan huippukuva!

----------


## eki

Erittäin hieno kuva JaSalta kyllä! Ja tuollaista packraftiä täytyy kyllä päästä testaamaan tänä kesänä.

----------


## MARA84

> Salsailemassa auringonlaskun aikaan ...



On kertakaikkisen hieno kuva ja tuon kulkine! 
Jotku ne osaa tuon valokuvaamisen taidon.

----------


## JackOja

Kai tämäkin on läskifiilistelyä: Spessukaupassa nostin Läskipojan ilmaan ja sehän oli kevyt(!)

----------


## slow

^ Koska kenelläkään ei ole tapahtumasta mitään todisteita niin en aio myöskään itse myöntää tehneeni ja ajatelleeni samaa.

----------


## Timppa H

Tuleekohan mustikkaa?

----------


## _pete_

Teknisin osuus oli liukas tänään.

----------


## Ski

Polkuja polkuja

----------


## a-o

> Polkuja polkuja



No nyt on baanaa! Missäs tämmöinen?

Mulla se ei Fatty kestä, viimeksi paukahti On-Onen satulatolpasta pultti. Lupasivat laittaa takuuseen uuden tolpan!

----------


## Ski

Runtelinharjulta lähetään Haukipudasta kohti. Pari kilsaa hyvää pätkää ja saa hyppäyttääkki matkalla  :Hymy:  Käyään yhessä joskus ajelee.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Siistii polkuu😆

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

Late night show.

----------


## mutanaama

No voe tokkiinsa

----------


## PedroK

Kai sitä jo voi fiilistellä. Fatty on ostoskorissa. Aloitetaan rämpiminen tällä ja katsotaan miten laitteet kestää.

----------


## petjala

Herttoniemen ostoskeitaassa hypistelin tänään ennennäkemätöntä nystyräistä mustaa, kun sitä takahuoneessa vilautettiin. Tuotantoversioita tulee, kun valmistuu tai jotain. Lisää tunnelmia, jos uskaltaa linkin avata...
http://www.packgofind.com/maxxis-mammoth Ukkelin sivuilla makeita kuvia ja jorinaa läheltä ja kaukaakin.

----------


## Paulix

> upea läskisaniaispolku
> Late night show.



Skin kangaspolku näyttää hienolta mutta läskitylsältä.

Kun taas tämä saniaispolku.. mmm. ..
Saniainen on kyllä suomen hienoin viherkasvi!!

----------


## Ski

Pannaan Paulixelle vielä toinen tylsä polku kuva  :Hymy:

----------


## Jarkou

> Pannaan Paulixelle vielä toinen tylsä polku kuva




Mistä kyseinen kuva?
Muistuttaa niin kovasti yhtä paikkaa Kokkolan laajalahdessa.

----------


## Paulix

eiks tommoset neulasharjupolut ole tehty niitä kippurasarvisia mitäneon kyklooppipyöriä varten hä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Paikka on Syötteen Pytkynharjun reiteillä missä ajetaan mm SyöteMTB. Ja on tuolla ajettu cyclollakin  :Hymy:  Läskillähän voi ajaa missä vaan, ei vaan saniais tai nokkos puskassa  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kiva kuva!😊 Ja mukava ajella  vaikka helppoo polkua..niin pääsee😆

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## savierk

Nyt on kärryssäkin läskit alla.  :Hymy:  Miten niin lähti lapasesta tämä läskeily....

----------


## savierk

Ja laitetaan muutama kuva Syötteen upeista mtb-reiteistä ja maisemista.

----------


## savierk



----------


## savierk



----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oijoi! 😊Silmälepää.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

> Kai tämäkin on läskifiilistelyä: Spessukaupassa nostin Läskipojan ilmaan ja sehän oli kevyt(!)



Se on kevyt. Yllätyin pahasti tehdessäni saman tempun.

----------


## artzi

Läski haluaisi liittyä "Puutapit takaisin" ryyhyn. Onko sellainen, vai pitääkö panna alulle?

----------


## PedroK

Voi saatana. Tuo onkin melkoinen ylläri.

----------


## svheebo

Tänään sain minäkin vähän kokeilla fatboytani, Vaimon kanssa kun lähtee ajelulle niin mun osa on ajella vain Cubella. Joutunee varmaan toisen samanlaisen vielä sijoittamaan.

----------


## mni

Tällaista rappioromantiikkaa tänään.

----------


## Tank Driver

Siispä heetä. Mistäs kaukaa nää on? ^

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## kmw

Missä mni on ajellut puuterihiekassa? Onko Lojolassa?

----------


## a-o

Nyt näkyy olevan On-Onen Baby Fatty saatavilla UK:ssa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jehna. Tossa ei muuten pikalinkut lipsu.

----------


## mni

> Missä mni on ajellut puuterihiekassa? Onko Lojolassa?



Ei Lojolassa. Karjaallassa.

----------


## savierk

Maalari ilmoitti tänään, että täysjouston takahaarukan maalaus venyy loppuviikkoon, niimpä laitoin joustohaarukan karhunrasvaan. Voe pojat, olipas se lystikästä.  :Hymy:  Lyhyen testilenkin perusteella voin sanoa, että joustohaarukkaa olen kaivannut kesäpoluille. Painoa toki tuli n.1,5kg lisää, mutta vauhtia se ei ainakaan hidastanut, päin vastoin. Rockshox Blutoa odotellessa..  :Vink:

----------


## Ski

aika setä oot ! tuota pitäs tietenki päästä kokeileen  :Hymy:

----------


## savierk

> aika setä oot ! tuota pitäs tietenki päästä kokeileen



Esim. vloppuna Syötteellä?

----------


## Ski

jos en mee Korsoon asti läskeileen..... onkohan Fat-tribe ajossa ens viikonlopussa Korsossa  ?

----------


## Antza44

> Jehna. Tossa ei muuten pikalinkut lipsu.



Mistä tuon päättelit? Kuvissa näyttäs linkut ainakin olevan. 

Pikku jannu just eilen kyseli, et paljon tarvii viel kasvaa läskipyörään, kun mittailtiin pituutta. Valitettavasti 20 senttiä uupuu vielä läskin mitoista.

----------


## Yeti

Muksluk™ rupeaa olemaan valmis. Jarruvaijerit täytyy lyhentää ja jarrut ilmata, mutta se on kettukaupan tehtävä. Vaikeasta lähtökohdasta huolimatta (oranssi runko ja valkoiset vanteet), väritys on mielestäni aika onnistunut.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ihana !😆

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mni

> Muksluk™ rupeaa olemaan valmis.



Kylläpä nyt kelpaa. Onnentoivotuksia pikkujet(e)ille.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Mistä tuon päättelit? Kuvissa näyttäs linkut ainakin olevan. 
> 
> Pikku jannu just eilen kyseli, et paljon tarvii viel kasvaa läskipyörään, kun mittailtiin pituutta. Valitettavasti 20 senttiä uupuu vielä läskin mitoista.



Äähkäkö katsoin äkkiä, että olisivat muuttaneet dropouttia vaan ei.

Mukslukki on järkyttävän hieno!

----------


## Antza44

Toi pikku Munklukki on kyl söpö :Nolous: . Minkä kokoinen kuski sillä ajelee?

Oma Munklukki telakalla, kun On-Onen takavanne lähti kotiseudulleen hakemaan uusia sisuskaluja. On-onen takuu runko tuleekin jo takaisin päin kohti fillaritoria. Kyl vi_uttaa ajella 29 sillä, kun läskeyly fiilistelyt mennyt varikko hommiksi lähiaikoina. Tosin ei se ole uutta, että mulla ei mikään fillarin osa pysy ehjänä. :Irvistys: 

Meinasin jo laittaa Ragleyn 29 On-onen teräskeulan ja tehä fatti frontin, mut se on, niin hiton lyhyt, että tulis aika pää eellä ajettava. Ai hitto, että läskistä pakko vieroitus ahistaa. (Tulis jo noi myyntiin, et sais uudet ykkös vanteet kasauttaa http://sun-ringle.com/mtb/rims/mulefut-80sl/ )

----------


## a-o

> Toi pikku Munklukki on kyl söpö. Minkä kokoinen kuski sillä ajelee?
> 
> Oma Munklukki telakalla, kun On-Onen takavanne lähti kotiseudulleen hakemaan uusia sisuskaluja. On-onen takuu runko tuleekin jo takaisin päin kohti fillaritoria. Kyl vi_uttaa ajella 29 sillä, kun läskeyly fiilistelyt mennyt varikko hommiksi lähiaikoina. Tosin ei se ole uutta, että mulla ei mikään fillarin osa pysy ehjänä.
> 
> Meinasin jo laittaa Ragleyn 29 On-onen teräskeulan ja tehä fatti frontin, mut se on, niin hiton lyhyt, että tulis aika pää eellä ajettava. Ai hitto, että läskistä pakko vieroitus ahistaa. (Tulis jo noi myyntiin, et sais uudet ykkös vanteet kasauttaa http://sun-ringle.com/mtb/rims/mulefut-80sl/ )




Mikäs Fattyn rungolle tuli?

----------


## Yeti

> Toi pikku Munklukki on kyl söpö. Minkä kokoinen kuski sillä ajelee?
> ...



9-vuotias poika, pituutta ehkä 145-150 cm.


Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Antza44

Satula/vaakaputken hitsaus saumat petti. Onneksi takuu toimii. :Hymy:  kop,kop,kop.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jösses mösses!

----------


## Ski

No huh. ..

----------


## Antza44

^Parilla lenkillä koitin ettiä ding äänen  aiheuttajaa. Renkaan vaihdosta tulikin sit rungon vaihto. :Cool:  Oli niin huomaamaton ylös päin, kun rengas oli edessä. Kuva siis takaa alta päin. Onneksi tuli renkaan vaihto muuten olis ratkennut jossain hypyssä luultavasti. Runko 20" ja kuski 180,5/85 kamoineen 95kg. Aikas kovilla on tuo kohta, kun persus penkissä pystyy ajamaan aikas paljon läskillä. Aikasemmin ketkes pultti jo satula tolpasta.

----------


## ealex

Läskipyörä Bike Components kaupassa, tehty Saksassa:




Olisiko tämä runko kyseessä, ihanan kallista  :Hymy: : https://www.bike-components.de/produ...=nicolai%20fat

----------


## Yeti

Foxcomp palveli taas hyvin. Pyörä oli juuri ja juuri kasassa, mutta ei vielä säädetty eikä mitään kiristetty. Lähinnä oli tarkoitus lyhentää jarruletkut, mutta kun sain pyörän takaisin kaikki oli laitettu tiptop-kuntoon. Sitten oli koeajon vuoro.

----------


## a-o

On Yetin perheellä hienot pelit, voi olla poika ylpeä!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Niimpä! 😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

^Ja pojalla yhtä tuiman, tyytyväinen ja keskittynyt poseeraus, kun isällään. :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Aivan loistavaa !!!!

----------


## Yeti

> ^Ja pojalla yhtä tuiman, tyytyväinen ja keskittynyt poseeraus, kun isällään.



 :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## PedroK

19. kesäkuuta on Onniwannin mukaan mun pyörän rakennuspäivä. Pitkään saa vielä odotella. Kummosessa paketissa muille on Fatty tullut. Tilasin aika kasan muutakin tavaraa. Saa nähdä miten on pakattu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onnea Yetilään!

----------


## VSS

Oma 26" 130mm täysjousto runko napsahti poikki ja sain lainaan Trek Farleyn. Ekalla lenkillä oli melkoista harjoittelua mutta tuli kuitenkin ajettua tämän vuoden pisin maastolenkki. Normaalilenkkiin verrattuna matka oli noin kaksinkertainen.

Heti seuraavan päivänä oli pakko käydä ajelemassa lisää vaikka edellinen lenkki tuntui jaloissa ja sade oli juuri pyyhkäissyt metsän läpi. SportsTracker väitti että vakioreitillä keskituntinopeus nousi yli 10% arvoon 12,5km/h. Siis vaikka oli märkää ja ajolasit menivät niin huuruun että välillä oli pakko pysähtyä putsaamaan. En olisi ikinä uskonut että näillä saa keskituntinopeutta kasvatettua ja vielä noin paljon. Siis tämä on aivan uskomaton laite. Miten kovaa näillä pääsee kun on kuivaa?

Näitä pitäisi kyllä mainostaa tekstillä "Fatbike, magic powers included."

----------


## zipo

Nopeuksista en tiedä mutta ohutrenkaisten kanssa ajellessa huomaa että maastossa kun ajetaan tietyillä välityksillä niin fatbiket rullaa jopa parhaiten.
Jotenkin tulee mieleen landella kun pyöritettiin tahkoa,aluksi hemmetin raskas mutta yhtäkkiä se vaan pyörii ja pyörii.Hyrräefekti.
Kun koirakusettaja ym metsässäkulkijat kyselee fatbike polkemisen raskaudesta.
Vakivastaukseni :Tässä on pyörä valmiina.Kokeile.

----------


## pikkupoika

Eihän niillä ole kukaan vielä ajanut niin kovaa kuin niillä pääsee, niin on aika vaikea vastata. Ei muuta kuin jatkat yritystä.

----------


## mutanaama

Täysiähän näillä pääsee.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Kuten Zipo sanoi.  :Hymy:  
Koeajolla on käyny moni. Tänään loistosettiä Syötteellä taas !

----------


## svheebo

> Täysiähän näillä pääsee.



Niin pääsee, itse olen omia ajojani seurannut sports tracker / sykemittari yhdistelmällä, samoja lenkkejä ajanut sekä kapearenkaisella että fatboylla. Keskinopeus on monasti parempi läskillä, huiput samoissa lukemissa molemmilla. Eilen tuli 41km:n maastolenkki, oli vaan pirun hienoa. Siinä tuli mietittyä kun seisoskeli ylämäessä parkissa etsien parasta ajolinjaa että " kenties paras ostos ikinä"  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> Nopeuksista en tiedä mutta ohutrenkaisten kanssa ajellessa huomaa että maastossa kun ajetaan tietyillä välityksillä niin fatbiket rullaa jopa parhaiten.
> Jotenkin tulee mieleen landella kun pyöritettiin tahkoa,aluksi hemmetin raskas mutta yhtäkkiä se vaan pyörii ja pyörii.Hyrräefekti.
> Kun koirakusettaja ym metsässäkulkijat kyselee fatbike polkemisen raskaudesta.
> Vakivastaukseni :Tässä on pyörä valmiina.Kokeile.



Aika harva tajuaa, että kuinka kalliiksi se testilenkki tulee  :Vink:

----------


## PedroK

Kalliiksi kävi testilenkki myös täällä. Nyt ei malttais odottaa, että pyörä saapuu.

----------


## devon

> Aika harva tajuaa, että kuinka kalliiksi se testilenkki tulee



Ja sitten on se porukka, joka haistaa kuinka kallis kokeilu on tarjolla ja jättävät suosiolla sikseen.

----------


## Lauttis

Tänään oli kevyt ajella läskillä. Tosin se lysti on ohi tältä kesältä, että ilman itikoita sais metsässä ajella.

----------


## mutanaama

:Hymy: , Ilmaa on alla

----------


## JackOja

> Ja sitten on se porukka, joka haistaa kuinka kallis kokeilu on tarjolla ja jättävät suosiolla sikseen.



Minä! Kaksi kertaa tuputettu, mutten lähtenyt siihen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## petjala

@ Lauttis: Katastrooph! En muistanu sua varottaa tosta kavalasta oksasta. Minä halakasin tuohon samaan kantturaan foxinfluxin kevättalvella 2013. Kuuma auringonporotus oli syönyt lumipolun reunat pehmeiksi ja lipsuillessa jäi oksa huomaamatta. Kypäreeräys kolahti sen verra kovaa, jotta sattu niskaankin pari päivää  :Vihainen:

----------


## JaSa

Metsästä löyty tänään jonkun tekemä "masterpiece". Pakkohan siihen oli viereen paikoittaa Toikkalan tekemä "masterpiece".

("klick")

----------


## slow

> Tänään oli kevyt ajella läskillä...



Mihnä se kuski siitä? Muualla tarvittevat hyppyrin moiseen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJYt1qRpDt8

----------


## eskoaa

> Tänään oli kevyt ajella läskillä. Tosin se lysti on ohi tältä kesältä, että ilman itikoita sais metsässä ajella. 
> (kuva, nips..)



Tutunoloinen paikka. Olisko Keravanjoen rannasta, Matarinkoskelta?

----------


## Lauttis

^sieltähän tuo.

----------


## savierk

Nyt se alkais olemaan kasassa. Painoa tällä hetkellä 15,5kg ja Rockshox Blutolla pitäis tipahtaa karvan alle 15kg. Takajarruletku pitää vielä pidentää ja levennysholkit maalata. Värikoodaustakin vois vielä vähän miettiä.  :Hymy:  Takapultti on viel kierretanko versio. Lopullinen versio pitäis olla valmiina loppuviikosta.

P.S. Beargrease kuiturunko lähti myyntiin. Joka sellaista halajaa, niin fillatorilta lisätietoa.

----------


## slow

Herrakiesus!

----------


## IncBuff

Kerrassaan huikeeta.

----------


## Kärrä

> Nyt se alkais olemaan kasassa.



Todella hieno!!!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Upea tuotos. Tuossa on kaupallista potentiaalia.

----------


## Mattia

Aivan sama, vaikka olisi ihan p`ska ajaa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ihahirveeromu.

----------


## mutanaama

Hirveetä kattoo kun hyvä runko pilattu. Toiset ne vaan tekee ja osaa *peukkumio*

----------


## kmw

Komppia Tankille.

----------


## Ski

Ihan hirveen kateellinen

----------


## Paulix

Hieno on. Tarkempi modausraportti voisi olla paikallaan tuon keskiön ja linkun teon suhteen. kuneitäällämitäänensääsaahaullaetsittyä..
Jää mietityttämään että jos se on noin "helppoa" niin miks nuo isot tehtaat sitten ei läskitäpäriä ole vielä saaneet aikaiseksi?!

----------


## Ski

Helppoa ....

----------


## Lucky13

Business in the front, party in the back.

----------


## savierk

> Hieno on. Tarkempi modausraportti voisi olla paikallaan tuon keskiön ja linkun teon suhteen. kuneitäällämitäänensääsaahaullaetsittyä..
> Jää mietityttämään että jos se on noin "helppoa" niin miks nuo isot tehtaat sitten ei läskitäpäriä ole vielä saaneet aikaiseksi?!



Kiitoksia! Tuolta kun rullailet alaspäin, niin löytyy lisää tietoa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...29-semi/page12

----------


## brilleaux

> Jää mietityttämään että jos se on noin "helppoa" niin miks nuo isot tehtaat sitten ei läskitäpäriä ole vielä saaneet aikaiseksi?!



Koska jäykkiä on ensin myytävä. Bisnes on bisnes.

EDIT: Ja propsit Savierkille. Hieno projekti!

----------


## ealex

> Jää mietityttämään että jos se on noin "helppoa" niin miks nuo isot tehtaat sitten ei läskitäpäriä ole vielä saaneet aikaiseksi?!



Ovat saamassa: http://salsacycles.com/culture/introducing_bucksaw Aloittivat muutama vuosi sitten ihan samalla tavalla, kuin Savierk, niillä vaan kestää pitempään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Kai se nyt on helppoa kun on Savierkin budjetti, fasiliteetit ja markkinointikoneisto. Toista se on jollain Trekillä ja Spessulla. Olethan jo tarkastanut, voitko kiskaista jonkun pikkupajan oikeuteen tuotemerkkisi käytöstä?

----------


## brilleaux

> Ovat saamassa: http://salsacycles.com/culture/introducing_bucksaw Aloittivat muutama vuosi sitten ihan samalla tavalla, kuin Savierk, niillä vaan kestää pitempään.



No toihan vois sopia mulle! Sais varmasti alle ne jokapaikassa ja -kelissä pitävät gummit.  :Leveä hymy: 
Jokuhan mua kehoitti just läskiä ostamaan tuon takia...

----------


## HC Andersen

savierkin läskitäpärille pisteet.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nyt se on kenttäolosuhteissa todettu, että yli löysän Floaterin saa Fattyn vanteelle nousemaan Mutiksen mainostamalla Backburnin pikkupumpulla, eikä tullut edes hiki pumpatessa. Hiki tosin tuli jo siinä vaiheessa, kun havaitsi takakumin tyhjentyneet snakebiten seurauksena ja alkoi miettiä talutusmatkaa kotiin. Ajofiilikset nousi tappiin, kun sisurin vaihto olikin noin iisi homma ja matka jatkui.

ps. kannattaa laittaa se kiekko takaisin katollaan olevaan Fattyyn kiinni niin voi rengasta painella paikoilleen helposti pumppauksen lomassa.

----------


## Antza44

^Onneks on käärme myrkkyä vanteessa, niin ei pääse puremaan. :Cool:

----------


## Mattia

Fattyllä 30 km tempokisassa "0 pyöränä". Sen työnsin minkä pystyin ja  hieno katsoa epäuskoisia kilpailijoita, joilta vei pitkillä suorilla kilometrejä  ensimmäisestä näköhavainnosta ohitukseen  :Hymy: 

Voittajalle tuli  pataan vartin verran, mutta olisin hävinnyt vähintään 5 min myös  tempopyörällä. Meikäläisen reidenpaikoilla tempotykin vajaa 40 km/h  muuttuu siis läskillä reiluun 30 km/h-> eroa 7-8 km/h...ei paha.  Hmmm, mitenköhän, jos pumppaisi vielä vähän painetta kumiin, hiukan  virittelisi asentoa ja vaihtaisi lökäshortsit ja lepattavan sadetakin  aerompaan jne...  :Hymy: 

Tämän kokeen perusteella en enää viitsi  väittää jääväni maastossa "ohutkumeille" hitaamman kaluston vuoksi.  Kyllä ero taitaa oikeasti tulla kuskista  :Irvistys:

----------


## JackOja



----------


## latuman

Läskitäpäri napavaihteilla. Onko polkuvoima koskaan mennyt enemmän hukkaan?

----------


## JackOja

^avaatko hieman? Puuttuuko sulta joku linkki tuosta tai jotain? Vai ihan vaan aforisminako heitit  :Sekaisin:

----------


## ealex

> Läskitäpäri napavaihteilla. Onko polkuvoima koskaan mennyt enemmän hukkaan?



Väittämä täynnä ennakkoluuloja  :Hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

> 



Kona? Tangosta päätellen.

----------


## zipo

Semifattäilyä
[img][/img]

----------


## slow

Hiano. Onko jatkokuvaa?

----------


## zipo

Höh ihan pieleen toi meni,kierähdys maanpintaan kyljellä makoilemaan lopputuloksenaEnsi kerralla yli.
Jonesin keulalla EMD:ssä kenkä nappaa kiinni eturenkaaseen tiukassa käännössä.Hirmu jyrkkä keulakulma pappasarjalaiselle.

----------


## slow

Hah. Itse selvittäisin tuon ainoastaan homelite-tekniikalla.

----------


## latuman

> Väittämä täynnä ennakkoluuloja



Fysiikan lait vaikuttaa uhkaavan väistämättömiltä.

----------


## ealex

> Fysiikan lait vaikuttaa uhkaavan väistämättömiltä.



Niinpä, ennakkoluulot syntyvät mm. fysiikan lakien yksipuolisesta soveltamisesta.  :Hymy:

----------


## eki

Päivitin hieman Konaan kesäasusteita: Carverin muovikeula Salsan navoilla Rabbit Holeen punottuna. 29+ koon Maxxis Chroniclet testattavana, jonka seurauksena etuvaihtaja ei mahtunut enää kyytiin ja oli hyvä syy päivittää voimansiirto muodikkaaseen 1X10 kuosiin. General Lee 40t hiirpakka osoittautui juuri sopivaksi 30 piikkisen eturattaan kanssa maastossa myörimiseen lastatulla pyörällä. Kävimme ajamassa Mäntyharju - Repovesi - Mäntyharju maastoreitin ja setup vaikutti erittäin hyvältä. Varsinkin noi renkaat vakuutti. Kuvaraporttia tulossa tällä viikolla.

----------


## Shimaani

^Nuo Kaninkolot on vissiin ne isommat vai kui?

----------


## eki

Ovat siis 29 Rabbit Holet. Onko niitäkin olemassa jotain eri versioita? 26 koko toki on, mutta en tiedä että 29 koossa olisi jotain eri versiota olemassa.

----------


## savierk

> 29+ koon Maxxis Chroniclet testattavana



Mistäs nuita Chronicleja voi ostaa? Googlettamalla en löytänyt..

----------


## eki

Chroniclet ovat proto/esituotanto-erää eikä vielä markkinoilla. Tarkkaa tietoa niiden valmistumisesta ei ole, mutta pitäisi putkahtaa maailmalle heinä-elokuun tienoilla. Sain testirenkaat hi5bikesista, jonne niitä tullee myyntiin heti kun ovat saatavilla. Kahden päivän kokeilun perusteella vaikuttavat erinomaisilta kesärenkailta. Kuivalla hyvä pito ja hiekkatieosuuksilla erittäin mukavat ajaa. Ohjaus ketterän tuntuinen eikä vetele mihinkän suuntaan. Suodattaa lähes kaikki tärinät ja rullaa hyvin. Epätieteellisten alamäkikokeiden perusteella rullasi yhtä hyvin kuin krossari 35mm tai 29" maasturi 2,3" kumeilla. Tai ainakin uskalsi ajaa kaikki mäet jarruttamatta ja mulla taisi pyörän kokonaispainokin olla suurempi. Todella mukava ajella kun pyörivät massat ovat huomattavasti kevyemmät verrattuna läskikiekkoihin. Tosin nuo 4" Mammothitkin tuntuivat suorastaan ihanilta verrattuna Missioneihin.

----------


## kyprok

Saisko enemmän lähikuvia Chroniclesta? Kyseiset kumit kiinnostavat, mutta näyttävät turhan pieninappulaisilta (kuten odotinkin weppikuvien perusteella). Dirt Wizardeja odotellessa.

----------


## eki

Tässä lähikuva:


Omaan käyttötarkoitukseen tuo on juuri sopivan kokoinen kuvio (pyöräretkeily hiekkateitä, metsäautoteitä ja maasto-uraa pitkin. Mukana satunnaiset asvalttisiirtymät. Vähemmän perinteistä puhdasveristä maastopyöräilyä).
Täällä kuvat vielä isompina: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mustaninja/

Tässä vielä toissa viikonlopun lähiretkiraportti Sipoo - Riihimäki ajelusta: http://www.packgofind.com/day-ride

----------


## XC-guy

> Mistä kyseinen kuva?
> Muistuttaa niin kovasti yhtä paikkaa Kokkolan laajalahdessa.



Kokkolassa ei kuitenkaan ole noita vaaleanpunaisia reittimerkintöjä missään...  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kyprok

> Tässä lähikuva:



Kiitos!

----------


## mni

Aamupala Sulalammella töihin mennessä.


Ajopiirturiin kertyi 147 km ja 9 ajotuntia. "Totally nuts!"


Kyllä työmatkapyöräily on ihan kertakaikkisen typerää puuhaa; menee hitosti aikaa, eikä illalla jaksa enää lähteä lenkille. Eiku...

Kuveja

----------


## zipo

Jälleen rengastestauksia.Takarengas tällä kertaa DW 2,75 120tpi 47mm kehällä.
Ei ollut takakiekon laakerit jotka natisivat vaan dropouttien irrotus,putsaus ja sipasu vassua pintaa riitti.Tsailence has arrived with Lady Manhattan.
[img][/img]

----------


## Lucky13

> Jälleen rengastestauksia.Takarengas tällä kertaa DW 2,75 120tpi 47mm kehällä.



Olen tässä itsekseni arvuutellut mahtuisiko ko. yhdistelmä pyörimään Jonesin takahaarukassa. 29+ on no go, mutta tuo saattaisi olla mahdollisuuksien rajoissa. Taidan antaa amerikan poikien testata tuon ennen enempää innostumista.

----------


## slow

Ny olis Lunnia tarjolla..

http://www.singularcycles.com/shop/i...ar-puffin.html

----------


## svheebo

Mutaisien polkujen koluamista. Että voi pienistä jutuista tulla niin hjuva fiilis.

----------


## zipo

> Olen tässä itsekseni arvuutellut mahtuisiko ko. yhdistelmä pyörimään Jonesin takahaarukassa. 29+ on no go, mutta tuo saattaisi olla mahdollisuuksien rajoissa. Taidan antaa amerikan poikien testata tuon ennen enempää innostumista.



EMD:ssä joutui puukottamaan reunanappulat matalaksi bontyn 2.4 team issuesta joka on nyt 60mm leveä Koren 21 vai olikohan 23 mm leveällä kehällä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Siisti kombo..😎

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

HD-kuvaakin tarjolla... http://youtu.be/T8YPluMSuBw

----------


## svheebo

Hyvää pätkää, vauhtikin kohdillaan. En tuota vauhtia kyllä olisi pystynyt tämän päivän 46km:n lenkkiä ajamaan.

----------


## mattir

Pieni pätkä eiliseltä lenkiltä, maustettuna huonokuntoisen kuskin huohotuksella

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kiva video ja tuttuja paikkoja vilahti. .Tullu jkunen vuosi käytyä kun mummo eli. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## cuppis

Iirokin hiffasi, että fättikommutointi on kliffaa

----------


## Tank Driver

^ No nyt on ketjun otsikon mukainen kuva!

----------


## Jhelen

http://www.epictv.com/content/frank-...zzt?header_b=1

Epic Tv tarjoaa huiman läskivideon.
Kyllä silläkin onnistuu. Tosin käytössäkin hyppyköppi, mutta silti.
Hienoa settiä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Noniin Hienoo😨😃

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vähän on vielä varaa kehittää videointi- ja ajotaitoja, että kehtaa edes postata omiaan ton Nicolain teoksen kanssa samaan topikkiin.

----------


## mni

Kas, läskit lehdessä.

(Vauhdista tykkäämisen suhteen olen kyllä tullut väärinymmärretyksi. Näin siinä käy, kun ei osaa artikuloida. Elekää viekö saunan taakse, pliis.)

----------


## Lauttis

Tuli ihan kesä mieleen eilisellä lenkillä. Tänään voi olla taas toisin.

----------


## paternoster

Voihan kakankikkare, pitäisiköhän sitä itsekin harkita päivittäytymistä keveämpiin fillareihin niin ei olisi aina tarvis olla niin pirun tarkkana minne ja miten kulkupelinsä parkkeeraa. Näin voip käydä jos tosiläskinsä paikoittaa hieman huolimattomasti ajattelematta mahdollisia seuraamuksia:

----------


## devon

Bongattiin Vuorelan ja Toivalan rajan tuntumassa valkoinen läski. Minä olin se hullu maantiepyöräilijä, joka nostin peukkua tällaisen ihmeen nähdessäni ja jota reippaasti tervehdit. Hauska nähdä niitä enemmänkin näillä seuduilla.

----------


## Shimaani

Valkoista läskiä?



Hiukan oli hassua kun Mutiksen kanssa kaffillefillaroitiin bemaksikisasta, hällä neljä- ja mulla yksituumaiset kumit alla - asvaltilla rullasin karkuun mutta hiekalla ja maastossa jouduin polkemaan ja kaikki vaan tuijotteli Mutiksen paksua varustusta.  Kivaa phiilistelyä Suomen suvessa

----------


## Jukkis

> Varmaan aika turvallinen ostos, kun on 100 päivän vaihto- ja palautusoikeus.



Tiedän saavani osakseni selkäkeikkanauruja, mutta nostanpa tätä taas ylös ja päivänvaloon. Onko kukaan käynyt tuota koeponnistamassa tai jopa ostamassa omaksi ? Tiedän, että tuohon rahaan ei voi saada täydellistä. Jotenkin vaan tuntuu, että etenkin näissä läskeissä on myyjillä katteet kohdallaan,,, Toteaa nimimerkki 40 tkm vuodessa 500 euron Xantialla. Ilmastointi toimii ja aina on töihin ja takas päästy  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

One life live it tuumasin ja tilasin moisen kapistuksen. Eipä tuossa nyt isoja häviä rahallisesti jos osoittautuu kehnoksi tapaukseksi  :Hymy: 
Samalla tulee testatuksi ketjun 3 vuoden ilmainen (valo)huoltokin.

----------


## tonytee

^Kerroppas sitten miltä pyörä vaikuttaa kunhan sen käsiisi saat.

----------


## Jukkis

Sain tilausvahvistuksen ja samalla paukahti saldo nollille. Noinkohan se mulle tulee vai ehtikö joku sadasosa sekunti ennen,,, Eilen niitä oli vielä "joitakin kappaleita" jäljellä

----------


## Antza44

Taas tänään oli sellainen ilta lenkki läskillä, että se vaan tuntu menevän ihan mistä vaan ehotteli sille. :Leveä hymy: 
Piikkasin päivän kylppäriä lämmitelyksi ja menasin, että heitän vaan pikku fiilistely lenkin, mutta siitähän tuli survottua välillä ihan huolella vauhtia ja tuli ihan perus lekki kierros fiilesteltyä. Matkalle sattui Messilän DH pätkää, pitkospuita, uutta polunpätkää, biitsi hiekkaa, järvimaisemaa ja perus rupattelu hetki muiden ulkoilijoiden kassa.

Huskereissa 70mm vanteilla oli 0.67bar ilmaa ja ne tuntui aikas jees nyt. 30 Ringemasteri tuli laitettua ja on se vaan mahtava ajaa, kun ei tarvi eestä hämmentää enään ja arpoa, että kummalla lähtis mäkeä yrittämään ja 11-36 pakan kanssa tuntu rittävän kummassakin päässä just väkityksetkin nopeaan ajoon ja mäkien kiipeemisiin. Yks tekninen kinkamakin meni ekan kerran ylös Pirunpesältä.

Sitten loppu fiilikset haettiin järveen pulahtamalla. Kyllä taas kannatti lähteä vaikka ei meinannut jaksaa. Fiilistä irtos ihan koko rahalla. :Vink:

----------


## PedroK

^Kuulostaa tosi siistiltä. Mulla oli sunnuntaina samanlainen päivä kylläkin ilman pulahdusta. Sain uudet polkimet ja kammet ihan soiroksi mutta on se vaan siistiä

----------


## Ski

Trek Farley.  Big Fat Larry . Ja poronkusema Syötteellä.

----------


## zipo

Uutta roinaa

----------


## BanditS

Uusi läski on ilmestynyt Lahti/Kärkölä akselille.

----------


## Antza44

> Uutta roinaa



Kokemuksia sitten Tunrasta, kun niitä kertyy. Pitikö beadlock kumin vanteella 0 paineella? Vertailu RD:eihin kiinnostaa.

----------


## paternoster

Kartutin hakkuuaukean metallinkeräyspisteen saldoa. Eipä vaineskaan, tuollainen tuulisempi aukko oli ainoa mahdollinen pysähdyspaikka edes pienimmällekään tauolle. Suon syrjässä lähes umpeen kasvaneella polulla kun ei ollut seurasta pulaa peurojen ja hirvien jätöksiä väistellessä.

----------


## zipo

Ei ollut hyvä on-one/BFL Farleyssä joten olkoon vaikka kiskapöörässä

----------


## Juha Jokila

Läskiä kesäpöytään, lyhensin vaijerinkuoret.

----------


## Rautaperse

Nyt on toivoa, että meidän perheeseen tulee toinen läski, itseni lisäksi. Shock Theraphyssa ei osattu sanoa aikataulua tai määriä kuinka paljon Ice Cream Truckia on tulossa myyntiin, mutta ottivat nimen "jonotuslistaan".

----------


## zipo

2015 Mukluk, olisikohan uusi keula ja mahdollisesti 190mm perä?

----------


## Shamus

SaddleDrive on viikonlopppuna jenkkilässä ja siellä on yleensä esitelty mm. Salsan uutuuksia...

----------


## zipo

Jep näin se menee.Esim.syystäkin on Kona tehty täysin uusiksi.
http://fat-bike.com/2014/07/2015-kona-wo-sneak-peek/

----------


## svheebo

Tänään pienehkö ajolenkki nimimerkki Lennu:n kanssa, kiitos vetoavusta sekä vaihteiston sielunelämän opetuksesta. Kivaa oli ja sai yksi nimimerkki kasvot  :Hymy:

----------


## PedroK

Sain kaverin monta vuotta käyttämättömänä olleen GoPro kameran lainaan. Testimielessä kävin aamulla kokeilemassa takapihalla. Nyt on aikaa pelleillä kun on kesäloma. Seuraavaks vähän nopeempaan ja haastavampaan maastoon. Siinä olis pieni testipätkä. Kuvanlaadussa on toivomisen varaa.

http://youtu.be/iMRc4rGsWYI

----------


## Lauttis

Parhaat maastot kesäläskille. Leveät renkaat rules  :Hymy:  Ei ole koskaan ollut sykkeet noin hitaassa vauhdissa tasaisella niin korkealla kuin tuossa polkiessa. Tuskin on ylämäissäkään.

----------


## Jukkis

Joko on hillat kypsiä ? Mainio kampe tuo läski; eilen kävin minä sienessä ja reppuun kertyi pari litraa kanttarelleja. Ennen läskiaikaa piti nekin sienimaastot haravoida jalkamiehenä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski



----------


## jonen

Onko kellään tuntumaa siitä, minkä valmistajan läskejä on täällä suomen korkeudella kaikkein eniten? Asiasta tietysti on voitu jo keskustella vaikka kuinka paljon, mutta ainakaan en ole huomannut?!  :Hymy:  Onko on-one edullisuutensa takia yleisin vai vaikka surly, millä juuret kantavat jo melko pitkälle? Spessua tuntuu olevan ja aika paljon tai sitten niiden kuskeilla on fiilistely vahvasti veressä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PedroK

Jösses, että oli kuuma aamulla metsässä kuuden jälkeen.
http://youtu.be/v6v60cTLFqk

----------


## Jukkis

Otetaanpa läskeillessä luontokappaleet huomioon  :Vink: 




Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## mzaq

Hienolta näyttää tuo White. Kiinnostaisi itseäkin.



"Veli-Matti" kommentoi sitä XXL:n arvosteluissa näin: "Onhan se osasarjoiltaan houkutteleva. Ja hintakaan ei ole paha.. Harmi että kyseinen pyörä on verrattavissa koiran ulosteeseen joka on koristeltu kermalla ja nallekarkeilla.. takahaarukka vääntyilee, takarengas lurjuaa ja hankaa runkoon, ja pienimpiä vaihteita ei voi käyttää koska ketju hankaa renkaaseen.. mahtavaa WHITE!! Ja rahojen palautuminen vie kuukauden siitä kun palautus on vastaanotettu, ja kesä ohi kun saan rahat.. kylläpäs minua nyt lykästi.. kiitosta vaan. Kyllä kannatti tilata norjalainen pyörä, jonka ajo-ominaisuudet on rapumerran tasolla."

 :Leveä hymy: 



Olisi kiva kuulla positiivisempiakin kokemuksia, eli miten on pelannut?

----------


## mutanaama

Mikäs siinä on "ajellessa", kun ajoviima jäähdyttää. Mittarin mukaan metsän siimeksessä vain +31,6  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Viiskymppinen patu on ilmeisesti vähään tyytyväinen kun en ole Veli-Matin puutteita huomannut, vaikka olen runtannut menemään kaikenlaisissa mahdollisissa maastoissa puhtaita pikipintataipaleita unohtamatta. Tuo takarenkaan hankaaminen ja muu kerrottu johtuu muuten osassa postimyyntipyörissä olleesta keskiön kasausvirheestä. Tammistossa tuosta eilen kertoivat kun ensihuollossa läskin käytin. Mulla ei tuota ongelmaa omassani ollut  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## Jukkis

Täällä foorumillako vai XXL:n sivuillako tuo Veli-Matin tuotearvio oli ?


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## PuppeJuputti

Fiilistelen nyt sitten fiilistelyketjuun  :Hymy:  Tänään tuli talouteen Salsan Mukluk 3 lyhyen harkinnan jälkeen ja fatbikeketjun lukemisen jälkeen alemyynnistä. Asfaltti cyclolla rullattuna alkoi kyllästyttämään, joten tänään kävin ensimmäisen 20km setin heittämässä metsäpoluilla. Aikaisempaa kokemusta maastossa rullaamisesta ei ole millään kulkuvälineellä, mutta kyllä vedin hymy korvissa fatbikella - tietty mitään teknisiä pätkiä en osaa muutenkaan ajaa, mutta metsäpolkuja ja metsää pitkin rullailu oli aivan mahtavaa!!

----------


## zipo

> Mikäs siinä on "ajellessa", kun ajoviima jäähdyttää. Mittarin mukaan metsän siimeksessä vain +31,6



Läheltä piti tilanne.Fiilikset oli sellaset että päätin jättää väliin ko.setin.Ope K ?? olisi jättänyt meitsin jälkkäriin huonon kunnon eiku käytöksen takia.
Puskaralli hiestä märkänä.
Mitens muovikehät?

----------


## slow

Siistiä flowtrailia Mutiksella.

*edit* (siis tuossa rainalla kuuluva) Tyhjien kaliatörppöjen kolina tosin vaimentaa hieman katselunautintoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Tämän kesän osalta harvinaista herkkua; 4 kilsaa sotkin ukkosmyrskyn keskellä kaatosateessa ja kuvassa taukopaikalla sadetta pitämässä. Virkistävää  :Hymy: 




Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, K hyvinkin. Mut noita helmipolkuja ei paljasteta muille.  :Vink:  Guttaperkat on vaimolla alla, mä odottelen omiani kun toi yks saa lomansa pidettyä. 
Palataan näihin  sitten mööhemmin.-

----------


## mutanaama

> Siistiä flowtrailia Mutiksella.
> 
> Tyhjien kaliatörppöjen kolina tosin vaimentaa hieman katselunautintoa.



No hitto, anna ne muijalles, meillä ne ainakin muuttuu mystisesti täysiksi

----------


## slow

> *nips*  meillä ne ainakin muuttuu mystisesti täysiksi



Taas todiste siitä että ajan pyörällä aivan väärässä seurassa. Lienee pakko muuttaa takaisin Vantaalle.

----------


## mzaq

> Täällä foorumillako vai XXL:n sivuillako tuo Veli-Matin tuotearvio oli ?
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella




XXL:n sivulta löytyy, kun klikkaa "arvostelut" ja "lue arvosteluja" tms. Täytyypä itsekin käydä läski koeajamassa jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Jukkis

Niitäpä ei taida tällä hetkellä olla enää tarjolla eli ovat loppu, Ruotsissa on jäljellä. Syksymmällä saavat lisää  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## Antza44

> Fiilistelen nyt sitten fiilistelyketjuun  Tänään tuli talouteen Salsan Mukluk 3 lyhyen harkinnan jälkeen ja fatbikeketjun lukemisen jälkeen alemyynnistä. Asfaltti cyclolla rullattuna alkoi kyllästyttämään, joten tänään kävin ensimmäisen 20km setin heittämässä metsäpoluilla. Aikaisempaa kokemusta maastossa rullaamisesta ei ole millään kulkuvälineellä, mutta kyllä vedin hymy korvissa fatbikella - tietty mitään teknisiä pätkiä en osaa muutenkaan ajaa, mutta metsäpolkuja ja metsää pitkin rullailu oli aivan mahtavaa!!



Hurraa tais Lahden seudun läski kanta kasvaa kerralla yli 10% :Hymy: . Tosin näin uuden Borealiksenkin viime viikolla. Veikkaan, että oli Muklukin hinta enemmän, kuin kohallaan, jos Launeelta hait, sen verran kauan on hyllyssä lojunut.

----------


## PuppeJuputti

> Hurraa tais Lahden seudun läski kanta kasvaa kerralla yli 10%. Tosin näin uuden Borealiksenkin viime viikolla. Veikkaan, että oli Muklukin hinta enemmän, kuin kohallaan, jos Launeelta hait, sen verran kauan on hyllyssä lojunut.



Kyllä. Juu, bongasin Launeelaisesta fillariliikkeestä tuon ja hintakin oli -25% alen siivittämänä kohdallaan. Mahtava vekotin, nyt täytyy vaan tsekkailla Lahden pohjoisen polkuja ja cyclokelien loputtua ajaa työmatkaa fiilistellen läskillä. Vieläkin hymyilyttää.

----------


## Antza44

^Pistä yksityisviestiä, jos joskus kiinnostaa lähteä tutustumaan Messilä-Tiirismaan seudun polkuihin voin lähteä paikallis oppaaksi toisella Muklukilla. Vauhti sovitetaan ajo innon ja kunnon mukaan, taidoista me läskipyöräilijät ei välitetä, koska ne menee mistä vaan ehottaa :Vink: .

----------


## Jukkis

> XXL:n sivulta löytyy, kun klikkaa "arvostelut" ja "lue arvosteluja" tms. Täytyypä itsekin käydä läski koeajamassa jossain vaiheessa.



En löytänyt tuolta muualta tuota "arvostelut" namikkaa kuin kunkin varastossa olevan ja siten myös siinä listattuina ja nähtävillä olevien pyörien kohdalla. Eli nyt kun läski on loppu, ei sitä näy kuvissakaan ja näin ollen Veli-Matin synkkä yksinpuhelukin on häipynyt. Tai sitten mä en taaskaan vaan osaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mzaq

> En löytänyt tuolta muualta tuota "arvostelut" namikkaa kuin kunkin varastossa olevan ja siten myös siinä listattuina ja nähtävillä olevien pyörien kohdalla. Eli nyt kun läski on loppu, ei sitä näy kuvissakaan ja näin ollen Veli-Matin synkkä yksinpuhelukin on häipynyt. Tai sitten mä en taaskaan vaan osaa




Itsekin vasta tajusin ettei sitä XXL:n haulla löydy. Googlella sen sijaan löytyy  :Vink: 

http://www.xxl.fi/pyoraily/pyorat/ma...093090_1_style

----------


## Jukkis

Thanks, hyvä että löytyi. Tuo tuotearvio on suorastaan klassikkoainesta ja olisi ikävää, mikäli olisi kadonnut bittiavaruuteen  :Vink: 
Homermainen malliesimerkki tapauksesta, jolloin kaikki mikä voi mennä pieleen myös menee,,,
Mulla Hannu Hanhena ei ole ollut mitään tuossa listatuista ongelmista. Joko olen siis lottovoittaja-ainesta tai sitten pyörä on todellisuudessa ja oikeesti hyvä  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## Jukkis

Veli-Matilla syyskuussa uusi mahdollisuus kun saadaan Suomessakin myyntiin nämä uudet mallit  :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

Sainpas viimein editoitua pätkän viime keväänä tehdystä lenkistä, polkua, hiekkateitä ja enska uraa.

----------


## svheebo

Tänään ajelin pari kertaa Iso-Melkuttimen ympäri Lopen Räyskälässä. Mukavia polkuja. Harmi kun kamera latistaa nuo mäet.

----------


## Mihail

Mutta mäet ei miestä

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> ^Pistä yksityisviestiä, jos joskus kiinnostaa lähteä tutustumaan Messilä-Tiirismaan seudun polkuihin voin lähteä paikallis oppaaksi toisella Muklukilla. Vauhti sovitetaan ajo innon ja kunnon mukaan, taidoista me läskipyöräilijät ei välitetä, koska ne menee mistä vaan ehottaa.



Varotan antza on ihan hullu enduromies, se vetää alas vaikka pirunpesältä.

----------


## Kemizti

> Varotan antza on ihan hullu enduromies, se vetää alas vaikka pirunpesältä.



oiskoha enskaudella fatbike-enduro luokka nois enska-karkeloissa?!

----------


## Antza44

No nyt tulee kyl lekendaa :Leveä hymy: . Oon mä kerran käyny enska kisoja kattomas ja salaa ajoin reeni laskun enska miesten kanssa, mut onneks ei kello ollu käynnissä :Cool: .

^Jaa jos, niin tapahtuu nyt olis kai hyvä syy alkaa säästämään kaarisahan runkoon. Siinä olis jus tälläselle välikoon miehelle M koon geo kerrankin kohillaan. Tuleekohan siinäkin navat muutes mukana? Hitto sit olis pakko toi toinen päivittää 100mm max kokoon talvi/vara pyöräksi. No olishan hyvä syy sit hävittää 29 pois. Aah ihan kallista, mut harrastukset maksaa, varsinkin kivat.

----------


## Ski

Syötteellä fiilisteltiin tänään Fatbikeillä http://syotemtb.fi/tulokset_2014.html

----------


## Antza44

Oho onnea kaikille fiilistelijöille fättäreitähän oli reippaasti liikenteessä. Hyvä hyvä :Hymy: .

----------


## _pete_

Fatbike kilpailut speksaantumassa

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/pinkbik...able-2014.html

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään fiilistelin Ylläksen Bikeparkissa Fätti DeeHoota, 3 tunnin ajon jälkeen kädet huusi Hoosiannaa ja Blutoa, muuten oli älyttömän hauskaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

^ rispekt. Ajelin toissaviikolla ihan deehoopöörällä ja koville otti sekin.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Shimaani

Houkuttelevaisen näköistä neulasmattoa, kulkimesta jotenkin tuli mieleen yksi sarjakuvahamo. :Hymy:

----------


## crcm

Mitäs hyviä vaihtoehtoja on tullut Spessun Fatboylle? Semmonen on ollut jo lokakuusta asti varauksessa karvalakkiversiona eräästä Mechelininkadun liikkeestä, mutta eipä tässä ole ollut hoppua sen kanssa. Talvikin oli mikä oli. Ajatuksen olisi, että yli neljän tuuman renkaat pitäisi olla ja ei silti olisi ihan rasvaisemmasta päästä. Hinta siinä 2k kieppeillä.

----------


## Optiflow

> Houkuttelevaisen näköistä neulasmattoa, kulkimesta jotenkin tuli mieleen yksi sarjakuvahamo.



Hirvisimulaattoriksihan minä sitä olen kutsunutkin... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Mitäs hyviä vaihtoehtoja on tullut Spessun Fatboylle? Semmonen on ollut jo lokakuusta asti varauksessa karvalakkiversiona eräästä Mechelininkadun liikkeestä, mutta eipä tässä ole ollut hoppua sen kanssa. Talvikin oli mikä oli. Ajatuksen olisi, että yli neljän tuuman renkaat pitäisi olla ja ei silti olisi ihan rasvaisemmasta päästä. Hinta siinä 2k kieppeillä.



Minkä kokoista ei saa? S ja M expert on näkynyt joissain liikkeissä tarjouksessa.

Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

> Mitäs hyviä vaihtoehtoja on tullut Spessun Fatboylle? Semmonen on ollut jo lokakuusta asti varauksessa karvalakkiversiona eräästä Mechelininkadun liikkeestä, mutta eipä tässä ole ollut hoppua sen kanssa. Talvikin oli mikä oli. Ajatuksen olisi, että yli neljän tuuman renkaat pitäisi olla ja ei silti olisi ihan rasvaisemmasta päästä. Hinta siinä 2k kieppeillä.



Minä oon tuota uusi korista Kona Wo:ta vähän katsellut, että voisi olla passeli vaihtoehto pienillä upgradeilla.

----------


## svheebo

"Minkä kokoista ei saa? S ja M expert on näkynyt joissain liikkeissä tarjouksessa."
Missä on tarjouksessa, paljonko kustantaa? Pitäs yksi hommata varmaan lisää  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> "Minkä kokoista ei saa? S ja M expert on näkynyt joissain liikkeissä tarjouksessa."
> Missä on tarjouksessa, paljonko kustantaa? Pitäs yksi hommata varmaan lisää



Saako täällä mainita liikkeitä? Kaippa saa:

Turussa foxcomp mainostaa S-kokoa ja Helsingissä näkyy olevan -20% pyörähuollossa M-koko.

----------


## svheebo

Thanks

----------


## crcm

Pyörähuolto.com:ssa? Ainakaan sivusto ei viitannut semmoiseen.

----------


## a-o

> Pyörähuolto.com:ssa? Ainakaan sivusto ei viitannut semmoiseen.



Nettisivulla lukee:
" SPECIALIZED MAASTOPYORAT NYT ALENNUKSESA.
ALENNUS -20% OHJEHINNASTA"

Ei minulla muuta tietoa ole tästä asiasta. Käy kysymässä tarjous.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## crcm

Näpsä kuva! Vaikka en ole kyllä ikinä tajunnut noita lokareita maastopyörässä. Ellei nyt sitten suhaile työmatkaa vesisaateessa. No okei, on mullakin Mucky Nutzeja.

----------


## Optiflow

> Näpsä kuva! Vaikka en ole kyllä ikinä tajunnut noita lokareita maastopyörässä. Ellei nyt sitten suhaile työmatkaa vesisaateessa. No okei, on mullakin Mucky Nutzeja.



Fattylla ajetaan kaikki ajot, työmatkat kelistä riippumatta - jotain suojaa on oltava...

----------


## Kemizti

Meniskö tää tänne, kun kävin Messilässä kaahailemassa läskillä..

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=cDm9xeiLK4Y

----------


## Shamus

Signaturessa Tampereella on myös Fatboyta ja muuttomyynti -20%

----------


## Antza44

^^Asiallinen pätkä ja näytti livenäkin ihan komeelta, kun suhasit 2.05 min kohdalla olevan teknisen alamäen lopussa mimmistä ohi pusikon läpi. Olin pikku miehen kanssa kannustamassa siinä. Ilo oli fiilistellä, kun läskejä oli ihan kivasti liikenteessä.

----------


## Kemizti

> ^^Asiallinen pätkä ja näytti livenäkin ihan komeelta, kun suhasit 2.05 min kohdalla olevan teknisen alamäen lopussa mimmistä ohi pusikon läpi. Olin pikku miehen kanssa kannustamassa siinä. Ilo oli fiilistellä, kun läskejä oli ihan kivasti liikenteessä.



ai se olit sä, kuulinkin kun joku huuteli sieltä jotain tyyliin, läski menee.... Sit en kuullu enempää..  :Vink:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Meniskö tää tänne, kun kävin Messilässä kaahailemassa läskillä..
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=cDm9xeiLK4Y



Siististi vedelty, helppo lenkki toi Finlandia kun se on alamäkeä koko ajan. Tai sitten laita Laason hissilinjan nousu näytille 😜.

----------


## elasto

> Meniskö tää tänne, kun kävin Messilässä kaahailemassa läskillä..
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=cDm9xeiLK4Y



Kyllähän se menee. Itse en päässyt fiilistelemään läskillä (voi harmi) kun lainasin sitä tyttöystävälle ja ajelin tavallisella maastopyörällä mukana. Anzakin oli siellä sen alamäen jälkeisessä mutkassa *ittuilemassa, prkl!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Siististi vedelty, helppo lenkki toi Finlandia kun se on alamäkeä koko ajan. Tai sitten laita Laason hissilinjan nousu näytille 😜.



enpä juuri muita ylämäkiä viittinnä kuvata, ku ton loppunousun, enkä sitäkää kokonaan, kukaan sitä läähätystä ja ähinää ois jaksanu kuunnella..  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kemizti

> Kyllähän se menee. Itse en päässyt fiilistelemään läskillä (voi harmi) kun lainasin sitä tyttöystävälle ja ajelin tavallisella maastopyörällä mukana. Anzakin oli siellä sen alamäen jälkeisessä mutkassa *ittuilemassa, prkl!



eli se/ne oli sä/te, jotka tuli kaks fillaria, fatty ja normi katolla..? Bonkasin fattyn, mutten kuskia missään vaiheessa..

----------


## elasto

> eli se/ne oli sä/te, jotka tuli kaks fillaria, fatty ja normi katolla..? Bonkasin fattyn, mutten kuskia missään vaiheessa..



Ei kyllä mulla on vetokoukkuun tuleva Thule, jossa oli Fatty ja Spessun täpäri.

----------


## Kyrdis

Haikeita fiilistelyjä. Kuulaskeutuja lähti tänään tamperetta kohti asustelmaan, jospa siellä se siellä viihtyy uuden omistajan hoivassa..

----------


## Kemizti

> Ei kyllä mulla on vetokoukkuun tuleva Thule, jossa oli Fatty ja Spessun täpäri.



ok, sitte siellä oli useampikin? Fatty!

----------


## crcm

Noniin tällainen kotiutu. Mutta tiedoksi, että toi 20 pinnan alennus ei koske läskejä! Mulle nuorempi kaveri meni lupaamaan alennuksen facessa ja vanhempi herra joutu sitten myymään sillä hinnalla. Pointsit siitä. Pirun ketterä on ja kova keräämään kommentteja ja katseita.

----------


## Kemizti

^ aevan siisti, nätti värimaailma..

mulla on aiemmissa keskusteluissa menny vissii täysin ohi, mutta mikä on spessun perän leveys, entäpä vanteen?

----------


## Ski

Joo näyttää että MTB Finlandia on pelkkää alamäkeä Kemiztin videolla....    :Hymy:   No, hyvin on kulkenu ylämäet ja alaspäinkin ! Oliko Virb kiinni tangossa Garminin omalla kiinnikkeellä ? Onko kokemuksia miten kestää pakkasta ?

----------


## Kemizti

> Joo näyttää että MTB Finlandia on pelkkää alamäkeä Kemiztin videolla....     No, hyvin on kulkenu ylämäet ja alaspäinkin ! Oliko Virb kiinni tangossa Garminin omalla kiinnikkeellä ? Onko kokemuksia miten kestää pakkasta ?



on omalla kiinni tangossa, hyvin kestää, jopa kovaakin pakkasta.. Uskallan suositella, jos hankinta-aikeita on..

----------


## Ski

Kiitos, voipi hyvinki olla, vaikuttaa hyvältä  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Kiitos, voipi hyvinki olla, vaikuttaa hyvältä



Seuraavat virheet tapahtuivat, kun lähetit viestin
•Ski has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------


## Ski

Jes, I häv nau moor speis  :Hymy:

----------


## Jalmari1969

> mulla on aiemmissa keskusteluissa menny vissii täysin ohi, mutta mikä on spessun perän leveys, entäpä vanteen?



 190 mm QR perä ja 90 mm vanteet.

----------


## a-o

> Noniin tällainen kotiutu. Mutta tiedoksi, että toi 20 pinnan alennus ei koske läskejä! Mulle nuorempi kaveri meni lupaamaan alennuksen facessa ja vanhempi herra joutu sitten myymään sillä hinnalla. Pointsit siitä. Pirun ketterä on ja kova keräämään kommentteja ja katseita.



Onnea uutukaiselle! Hieno on! Onhan tuo ainakin minun silmissä Specialized MAASTOPYÖRÄ  :Hymy:

----------


## crcm

Nyt on käyty testaa lähitienoon teknisimmät osuudet, ja täytyy sanoa että alan ymmärtää niitä jotka on laittaneet täpärit myyntiin. Jouston puute antaa vielä illuusion että olisin hyväkin ajaja.  :Nolous:  Näin kesäisillä keleillä vääntö loppuu miehestä ennen kuin pito. Ja se renkaiden humina kun painat täysillä! En oo mikään spessufani ollut kyllä, ja olishan tossakin pyörässä voitu vähän apinoida toista S:ää enemmän, mutta kivasti tolla hinnalla on pyörää perseen alla.

----------


## PedroK

^ Ei sitä itsekkään tajunnut ennen kuin kokeili. Maantieajot on jääny liian vähälle. Mylly ja TdH on vielä edessä ja reenikilsat tulee mettässä.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> Haikeita fiilistelyjä. Kuulaskeutuja lähti tänään tamperetta kohti asustelmaan, jospa siellä se siellä viihtyy uuden omistajan hoivassa..



No worries, pääsee tänne muutaman muun läskin kaveriksi  :Hymy:  Viihtyy varmasti hyvin! Tällä viikolla suunnitelmissa jo näyttää uudelle tulokkaalle Pirkanmaan polkuja.

----------


## brilleaux

> Meniskö tää tänne, kun kävin Messilässä kaahailemassa läskillä..
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=cDm9xeiLK4Y



Ei ainakaan vähennä kytevää läskikipinää taas tämä video.  :Leveä hymy: 
Aika paljon tuli porukkaa selkä edellä vastaan, ihan  rullaavilla renkaillakin.  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

^voihan toki olla niinkin, että Kemizti osaa ajaa ja nuo ohitetut olivat turisteja  :Hymy:  Ei siis _pelkkä_ Läskiefekti.
Jos nuo GPS-nopeudet pitävät paikkansa, niin aika hurjaa kyytiähän tuossa mentiin paikoin.

----------


## brilleaux

_voihan toki olla niinkin, että Kemizti osaa ajaa
__
_Sitä en kyseenalaista.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> _voihan toki olla niinkin, että Kemizti osaa ajaa
> __
> _Sitä en kyseenalaista.



Huhun mukaan kemistin pyörään on tulossa  40 piikkinen ratas eteen ja sitten kokeillaan kuinka nopee se on...?

----------


## slow

Harvassa ovat ne Kemiztin kuvaamat videot joissa hiljaa ajellaan.  :Hymy: 
Komeaa menoa. Vähän häiritsevät sujuvaa ajoa nuo perä edellä vastaan tulevat polkijat.

----------


## Kemizti

> Harvassa ovat ne Kemiztin kuvaamat videot joissa hiljaa ajellaan. 
> Komeaa menoa. Vähän häiritsevät sujuvaa ajoa nuo perä edellä vastaan tulevat polkijat.



hah, mä en vaan kehtaa laittaa julki niitä hitaita läähätys ja puuskutus (ylämäki) kohtia, en toki yleensä myöskään kuvaa niitä..  :Vink:

----------


## latuman

Onkos läskipyörä minkäänlaisessa kilpailukäytössä kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, vai onko niille sitten ihan omat kilpailut (kriteereinä renkaan leveys  :Hymy: ?

----------


## a-o

> Onkos läskipyörä minkäänlaisessa kilpailukäytössä kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, vai onko niille sitten ihan omat kilpailut (kriteereinä renkaan leveys ?



Näyttivät ainakin Syöte MTB:n reitillä kulkevan hyvin!

----------


## Ski

> Onkos läskipyörä minkäänlaisessa kilpailukäytössä kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, vai onko niille sitten ihan omat kilpailut (kriteereinä renkaan leveys ?



KorsoMTB ja SyöteMTB kisoissa oli viralliset Fatbike sarjat. Talvella on kisoja joissa ei kapearenkaisella pärjäis muutenkaan. Kisoja varmaan tulee lisää ja ainakin SyöteMTBssä oli 3.8 minimikoko.

Onko Läskipyörällä kisaaminen sitten trendikästä vai ei, sen päättää itse kuski   :Hymy:   Minusta Läskipyörällä on hauska ajaa, missä tahansa.

----------


## izmo

> Onkos läskipyörä minkäänlaisessa kilpailukäytössä kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, vai onko niille sitten ihan omat kilpailut (kriteereinä renkaan leveys ?



Jotenkin muistan hämärästi  Tahkon 180 km voittaja tulleen maaliin läskillä....

----------


## crcm

> Onkos läskipyörä minkäänlaisessa kilpailukäytössä kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, vai onko niille sitten ihan omat kilpailut (kriteereinä renkaan leveys ?



Eikös läskeille ole ihan oma sarjakin välillä? Kilpailijat tietää ehkä paremmin?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ On on, ja hyvä palkinnot.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Timppa H

OT; onkos JJ jo ehtinyt palkintokumia testaamaan?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> OT; onkos JJ jo ehtinyt palkintokumia testaamaan?



Ei ole testattu. Aikeissa oli hankkia toinen pariksi ennen testiä,  mutta iski nuukuus kettukaupassa tänään.  Yks Lou on jo varalla ton lisäksi, eikä noista saa kuviota ajamalla loppumaan moneen vuoteen.

----------


## izmo

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.n...978e1734505fe7

Läski  ei kantanut läskiä suolla

----------


## eggy

Hah-haa! Pitkään jo harkinnut läskikerhoon liittymistä, pari viikkoa sitten aloin selvittelemään tilausaikaa jos sitä ensi talveksi laittais fillarin. No Turussa oli yksi sopivan kokoinen fatboy- expert 2014 valmiina. Olin varma että pyörät loppuu maailmasta jos en osta juuri sitä, kävin eilen hakemassa... Tänään töistä samantien lenkille. Odotuksia oli kyllä, kun on näitä hehkutuksia täältä jo pitkään seuraillut... Mutta siis niin siistiä ajaa. Niin siistiä, ja hauskaa. Poluilla joita täpärillä hinkannut kymmeniä kertoja ja äheltänyt , tällävaikeat paikat leikiten. Nauroin ääneen yksikseni metsässä. Ja alamäkeen toimii ihan loistavasti, uskaltaa päästää kunnolla. Hyvän tuulen fillari!  T. Huomenna 42 v. Pikkupoika

----------


## Jukkis

Viikon päästä 49-vee pikkupoika komppaa  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

36vee pikkupoika kuittaa viime viikon fiiliksillä  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

aika HC, jos tuosta tuuppasit alas :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyllä, tuo paikka on ihan läskillä ajettavissa :Hymy:  (ja jopa huomattavasti helpommin verrattuna 170mm joustavaan 26" täpäriin)

----------


## a-o

ok, tuntuu vaan aika jyrkältä kun sitä talvella könyää ylös. Mahtava paikka!

----------


## HC Andersen

Älyttömän jyrkkähän tuo on, eikä missään nimessä helppo.

----------


## Antza44

Kesänki tunturihan tuo on? Harmi tuo jäi toissa keväänä ajamatta, kaikki muut tunturit tulikin ajeltua lähitienoilta missä vaellus reittejä kulki valitetavasti kylläkin kapeerenkaisella.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kesänki tunturihan tuo on?



Juu, muo harmitti että suurin osa Tähtipolusta on sepelöity lähes kevyenliikenteen väyläksi jotta sauvakävelijät pääsee kävelemään, Hillapolku oli myös pilattu.

----------


## Antza44

^Onhan se kiva, että reittejaä kunnostetaan ja kehitetään, mutta näitä "moottoriteitä" en ymmärrä kansallispuistoissa / tuntureissa.  Aakenuksen päällekkin oli vissiin tulossa mottoritie kohtalo :Irvistys: .
Suurin osa Ylläksen alueen tunturi ym. poluista ihan ajettavaa ilmanki, niin luulis kävelijoittenkin selviävän.

----------


## crcm

Fiilistelyy..

----------


## cuppis

Pöyriksellä pääsi fiilistelemään kelluvuusominaisuuksilla.

----------


## ealex



----------


## Simo Ahtola

Naapuri kävi lähimetsäs kokeilemassa Fatboyta, tuli takas leveän hymyn kera ja totes että "tällähän tuntuu pääsevänsä mistä vaan"

T. Simo

----------


## Pastu

Ethän jupeso sattunut olemaan Isonmännyntien kentällä tänään? Onnittelut hankinnasta joka tapauksessa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Kukahan se tällä kylällä (julästö) sit ajaa trikoot pinkeänä valkoista Fattya kauhian kiireen kera fiilistelemään?  Tänäänkin meni Vyöhykkeen™ vierestä kahteen kertaan kun säädin marjapuuroa pihalla...
Asiaan: fiilistelin Puksulla Valintalatoon ja takasin. Vastaantulijat nauroi taas, nyt sen oli pakko johtua lähettilaukusta. :Cool:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onnea jupeso! Alkaa tällä kylällä(julastö)  olemaan ilmeisen paljon paksukaisia… ja minähänse valkoisella Fattyllä kurvailen, tänäänkin mutta ei ollut kyllä trikoita…

----------


## eki

Kävin ajelemassa (laiha)läskillä Islannissa kymmenen päivän retken. Kuvia ja video löytyy täältä: http://www.packgofind.com/iceland

Suora linkki hd-videoon: 

Oli aika siisti reissu, suosittelen.

----------


## JackOja

^no nyt on Rock! Hienoa! Nimim. "kateellinen"  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

WOW! Näemmä Islanti on täydellinen mesta läskifiilistelyyn. Kiits hienosta videosta.

----------


## slow

Komea video. Kiitokset.

----------


## maapaa

> Kävin ajelemassa (laiha)läskillä Islannissa kymmenen päivän retken.



Kiitokset videosta.

Onko tiet kuinka ajettavissa grinderillä?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei paljoa voi retkivideo enää parantua tuosta Ekin reissusta. Hieno!

----------


## Timppa H

Asennetta oli Islanninpolkijalla ja hieno video.

Kotimaista kostean kelin fiilistelyä tänään.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Aivan käsittämättömän hyvin tehty video!!

----------


## eki

Kiitokset kommenteista. Maasto oli pääosin aika helppoa ja mäet melko loivia, mutta pitkiä. Melkein kaikki meni ajamalla ylös vaikka pyörän päällä oli painoa vähintään riittävästi. Muutama mäki oli talutettava ja pisin taisi olla vajaan parin tunnin mukava tönäisy. Teiden pinta vaihteli ihan jatkuvasti. Sileästä pehmeästä hiekasta kovaan saveen ja kaiken kokoisiin kiviin. Välillä oli pelkkää irtosoraa ja pään kokoisia kiviä sai väistellä jatkuvasti. Ajoura teillä oli sellaista kiharaa että piti ajaa joko keskellä tai ihan reunassa. Tuntuu että 29+ koon renkaat oli täydellinen valinta rullaavuuden ja mukavuuden kannalta. Etelään tullessa en nähnyt yhtään fillaria mutta yhdet normaalirenkaisen maasturin jäljet bongasin ja sääliksi kävi, kun ne kiemurtelivat välillä ihan holtittomasti laidasta laitaan. Maxxis Chronicle vaikuttaa erittäin onnistuneelta renkaalta, eikä ole 1000km aikana tullut yhtään flättiä. 

Tuolla erämaassa oli kyllä todella siistiä ajella kun ei ollut hirveää ruuhkaa riesana. Sattui kelienkin suhteen hyvä tuuri kun välttyi pahimmilta tuulilta, vaikka kyllähän niitäkin tuli parina päivänä vähän kirottua. Vettä satoi jonkin verran melkein joka päivä, mutta aurinkokin paistoi. Päivämatkat 50-105km.

----------


## mutanaama

Hieno pätkä, ja varmasti oli hieno reissu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mukavan oloinen reissu ollu ekillä.

----------


## Lauttis

Huomenna Kivikon pyöräkrossiparkissa on mahdollista ajaa bmx rataa läskillä.

----------


## Timppa H

Rimpulaltahan se Bluto tossa vähän näyttää  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

> Oisko hyviä vinkkejä vantaalla/ lähistöllä oleviin metsäreitteihin läskeilyyn ? Ylästön polut tiedossa ja korson maastopyörärata on vkl ohjelmassa. Malminkartanon mäki tuli kokeiltua myös...kertokaahan salaiset paikkanne  ja toki skeitti ym. Ratoja missä voi setä nolata itsensä...



Petikossa tulee ajeltua säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti. Paalion polkua, hiekkakuoppa, kalliota ja kaikkea siltä väliltä.
Syväoja on vielä Vantaata, siirtymä keimolasta joku 4km, että onhan noita ihan tässä länsipäässäkin.

----------


## devon

> Rimpulaltahan se Bluto tossa vähän näyttää



No olikos se ohotanmaruna pakko listiä sinne renkaan alle... Keula on kyllä sen näköinen, että istuisi ehkä teräsrunkoon tasasuhtaisemman näköisesti.

----------


## devon

Tämä on enemmän fiilistelyä kuin läskipööräsi kuvaa, joten tuuppaan tänne: mies sai oman melkein-läskinsä kasaan! Ideana melkein-läskin hankintaan läskin sijaan oli se, että minä en jää talvella yhtä pahasti alakynteen kuin muuten, mutta toisaalta mies pärjää paremmin kuin aiemmalla perusmaasturillaan, jolla hän sitten jyysti kaikki polun laidat auki ja kirosi ja ähelsi niin että puut heiluivat.

Yhteiskuva aiemminkin käytetyltä kuvauspaikalta (lupa kuvaan pyydetty ja saatu Krampuksen omistajalta).

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

[QUOTE=Timppa H;2252375]

 Mun mielestä Hieno! kerro vähän kokemuksia miltä pyörä vaikuttaa tuolla keulalla.

----------


## Pastu

> Oisko hyviä vinkkejä vantaalla/ lähistöllä oleviin metsäreitteihin läskeilyyn?...



Ylästöstä kusen luikaus joen toiselle puolella. Hyviä pätkiä vaikka pikaiselle iltalenkille. Itse käyn Haltiavuoren nurkilla, jos ei huvita karata kauaksi. Päältä lähtee hyviä laskulinjoja. Mustikkasuon mäellä on kans siinä luonnonsuojelualueella ihan hauskoja pätkiä, varsinkin talvella.

----------


## Lauttis

> Oisko hyviä vinkkejä vantaalla/ lähistöllä oleviin metsäreitteihin läskeilyyn ? Ylästön polut tiedossa ja korson maastopyörärata on vkl ohjelmassa. Malminkartanon mäki tuli kokeiltua myös...kertokaahan salaiset paikkanne  ja toki skeitti ym. Ratoja missä voi setä nolata itsensä...



Mätäkivenmäen polut ja tietysti Sipoonkorpi, missä helmenä läskille Viirilän suo.

----------


## crcm

Tuli käytyä huipulla. Vähän tylsää Cockcamia, mutta fiilis on ihan kohdallaan mielestäni. Pongaa jänö!

----------


## Timppa H

> kerro vähän kokemuksia miltä pyörä vaikuttaa tuolla keulalla.



Eipä ole paljoa ehtinyt ajaa. Tuolla sivun alaosassa on ekat tuntemukset. Lisää tullee muutaman viikon päästä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Fattyn hiilikuitukeppi nyt koeajettu ja pelkäsin etukäteen ettei tälläinen sunnuntaipyöräilijä huomaa mitään eroa vanhaan, pelko oli turha! Heti ensimmäisen katukiveytyksen yli keulaa keventäessä huomasi että se todella oli kevyempi, kallioille päästyä tunne vaan vahvistui ja kivikot meni helpommin yli. Suurin ilonaihe tuli vähän vauhdikkaammassa juurakossa jossa tuntui että keula suorastaan lensi juurten yli  :Hymy:  Kädetkään eivät puutuneet ihan samalla tavalla kuin aiemmin mutta tuohon saattoi vaikuttaa myös 10mm korotus spaceri stemmin alla… 

Todella kannattava päivitys tuo keula Fattyyn! Vielä kun saan tilaamani hieman joustavamman kuitustongan ergo tupeilla jäykän alumiinisen tilalle niin toivottavasti käsien puutuminenkin loppuu.

----------


## Kuupo

Mulla on hetken aikaa ollut fillaritorilla ostoilmoitus On-Onen kuituhaarukasta, mutta pitääköhän se alkaa tilaamaan uutena jos noin mahtihankinta on.  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Niin tuskinpa käytettynä löytää! Uusikin kustantaa pyöreesti 200€ expanderin kanssa joten ei mikään posketon hinta. Plussana vielä että koko pyörä kevenee reilut puoli kiloa  :Hymy:

----------


## mentunik

http://youtu.be/HQchU_kpKNE


Pikku pätkä heinäkuulta.

----------


## mutanaama

Torstaisin siellä näkyy melko varmasti muitakin läskejä

----------


## Juha Jokila

Käytiin vähän fiilistelemässä märässä mettässä yön yli.





https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...25898719838689

----------


## svheebo

Kivoja kuvia. Osin oli pitkokset näemmä veden vallassa  :Hymy:

----------


## mni

Kävin fiilistelemässä Rokualla pari yötä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Juhalle ja mni:lle isosti peukkua, hienon näköistä!

----------


## cuppis

Vielä yksi fiilistelykuva Pöyrisjärven hiekoilta.

----------


## Ski

Tuolla linkin takana pientä fiilistelyä myös Läskillä  :Hymy: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDWu8urtBhw

----------


## Juha Jokila

Lisää fiilistelyä videon muodossa Kurjenrahkan kansallispuistosta ja legendaariselta Vajosuon laavulta. Kuvissa ueita läskipyöräilijöitä, mutta vaan nöösillä leveetä kumia.

http://youtu.be/AORXzXMTPmM
Valitse HD-laatu

----------


## eki

Hyvä video, josta näki tuota reittiä mukavasti. Tuo täytyy itsekin käydä joskus ajamassa, mutta ehkäpä ilman ryynimakkaraa  :Hymy: 
Onko tuosta olemassa jotain gps-jälkeä jota voisi tutkia?

----------


## latuman

Miten te pystytte ajaa noita pitkospuita ettekä saa väkivaltaista onnettomuutta aikaan? Olisin ite ainaki heti tossa välissä ja OTB ja sairaala ja reissu jäis siihen

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hyvä video, josta näki tuota reittiä mukavasti. Tuo täytyy itsekin käydä joskus ajamassa, mutta ehkäpä ilman ryynimakkaraa 
> Onko tuosta olemassa jotain gps-jälkeä jota voisi tutkia?



Tuossa kartta, jossa se parempi lenkki on merkattu punasilla täplillä.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_8...it?usp=sharing

edit.

Yritin laittaa gps-trakin tonne, toimiiko?
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_8...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Tank Driver

Toi Oulun/Syötteen pätkä on muuten hieno, mutta eikai kukaan oikeasti kuvittele, että noin kapealla tangolla voi ajaa maastossa?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Miten te pystytte ajaa noita pitkospuita ettekä saa väkivaltaista onnettomuutta aikaan? Olisin ite ainaki heti tossa välissä ja OTB ja sairaala ja reissu jäis siihen



15 vuotta ajanut lankkuja, kyll sitä oppii. Ajetaan vain jommalla kummalla lankulla, hartiat rentona, pykälää raskaampi vaihde ja takajarrulla ohjaillaan kevyesti. Reenaa vaikka ajamalla valkosella viivalla tienlaitaa.

----------


## Dalmore

Nyt kun olen pari viikkoa fiilistellyt tällä,

niin olen huomannut että täysjuustopyörä on jäänyt käyttämättä. Onko kellään muulla käynyt niin että entisestä ykköspyörästä tulikin kakkospyörä? Tämä läskeily on vaan niin rentoa menoa, että olen huomannut siirtyneeni suorittamisesta nautiskeluun ja tavallaan löytänyt maastopyöräilyn syvimmän olemuksen uudelleen. Tämä on vähän kuin viime vuosituhannella 90-luvun alkupuolella aloittelin maastopyöräilyä täysjäykällä Cännärillä.

----------


## Kemizti

> Nyt kun olen pari viikkoa fiilistellyt tällä,
> 
> niin olen huomannut että täysjuustopyörä on jäänyt käyttämättä. Onko kellään muulla käynyt niin että entisestä ykköspyörästä tulikin kakkospyörä? Tämä läskeily on vaan niin rentoa menoa, että olen huomannut siirtyneeni suorittamisesta nautiskeluun ja tavallaan löytänyt maastopyöräilyn syvimmän olemuksen uudelleen. Tämä on vähän kuin viime vuosituhannella 90-luvun alkupuolella aloittelin maastopyöräilyä täysjäykällä Cännärillä.



^ on, juurikin noin, käytän joustopyörää pääasiassa enää enskakisoissa/enskalenkeillä/bikeparkissa, vaikka sillä vois hyvin peruslenkkejäkin ajaa.. Nautiskelu on nimenomaan se läskipyöräilyn juju..

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> Onko kellään muulla käynyt niin että entisestä ykköspyörästä tulikin kakkospyörä? Tämä läskeily on vaan niin rentoa menoa, että olen huomannut siirtyneeni suorittamisesta nautiskeluun ja tavallaan löytänyt maastopyöräilyn syvimmän olemuksen uudelleen.



Sama ilmiö käynyt täälläkin. Vuoden verran varastossa makasi joustopyörä käyttämättömänä, mutta nyt ei ole enää sitäkään. Läskillä ajetaan kaikki ajot.

----------


## Nappulakenka

^^^ Minulla ei ole läskiä *vielä*, mutta huomasin saman kun sain täysjäykkä-projektin valmiiksi. Projektin valmistumisen jälkeen täpärillä ajamiset jääneet selvästi vähemmälle.

----------


## rush

^^^^ Samma här. Jäykkäperä lähti aika nopeaan muille maille enkä sitä hirveästi ole kaivannut. Työmatkapyöräksi se ehkä olisi pitänyt jättää kun työpaikalla ei ole tarpeeksi turvallista säilytystilaa läskille...

----------


## Tank Driver

Älkää nyt ihmeessä kaikkia pyöriänne hukatko. Siinä alkaa tatti kasvaa kun läski on paskana eikä millään pääse metsään. Onneksi on tuo täpäri vielä ehjä niin jollakin voi ajaa.

----------


## Dalmore

> Älkää nyt ihmeessä kaikkia pyöriänne hukatko. Siinä alkaa tatti kasvaa kun läski on paskana eikä millään pääse metsään. Onneksi on tuo täpäri vielä ehjä niin jollakin voi ajaa.



En tietenkään, 29 jäykkäperällä hoitaa kyllä loput metsäretket. Lähinnä itselläni nousi mieleen tuo täpärin tarpeellisuus.

----------


## crcm

> Nyt kun olen pari viikkoa fiilistellyt tällä,
> 
> niin olen huomannut että täysjuustopyörä on jäänyt käyttämättä. Onko kellään muulla käynyt niin että entisestä ykköspyörästä tulikin kakkospyörä? Tämä läskeily on vaan niin rentoa menoa, että olen huomannut siirtyneeni suorittamisesta nautiskeluun ja tavallaan löytänyt maastopyöräilyn syvimmän olemuksen uudelleen. Tämä on vähän kuin viime vuosituhannella 90-luvun alkupuolella aloittelin maastopyöräilyä täysjäykällä Cännärillä.



Aah fellow Sithian. Welcome to the dark side!

----------


## Antza44

Mutta läskejäkin voi olla kaksi, niin muita ei tarttekkaan :Leveä hymy: . Tosin ei näin hyvin ole asiat itsellänikään :Irvistys: .

----------


## Tank Driver

> Mutta läskejäkin voi olla kaksi, niin muita ei tarttekkaan. Tosin ei näin hyvin ole asiat itsellänikään.



No tämähän on näin.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mutta läskejäkin voi olla kaksi, niin muita ei tarttekkaan. Tosin ei näin hyvin ole asiat itsellänikään.



Mulla on periaatteessa kaksi, ainakin olen maksanut molemmat....  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mutanaama

Nii mäki? ja alkaahan tuo olemaan jo kohta kaks vuotta vanha (vai oliko se vuoden??)

----------


## van damme

Vähän kahden vaiheilla vielä itse (täpäri vs läski) ja pitäisi kyllä päästä jossain koeajamaan kumpainenkin ennen talvea.

----------


## mutanaama

Helpottaa koeajoa, jos vaan kertoo missäpäin vaikuttaa. Täältä löytyy heti maastot ja abo oppaaksi,.

----------


## Ski

Läski vanhenee silmissä kun sillä ajaa 150% vuoden läpi. Oma sain joululahjaksi mutta kaverit sanoo että tuohan on ollu sulla jo monta vuotta...... Mutta onneksi kuski nuortuu ....

----------


## _pete_

^ sama huomio. Mies paranee, läski kärsii ja valittaa.

----------


## harmis

Tarttui xxl:ssä käydessä matkaan  2fat pro läskipyörä. Testiajo meni aikalailla suu korvissa, sen verta hyvin pyörä kulki maastossa. Melkein joka paikasta pääsi. Kuvassa näkyvässä mäen savivellissäkin olisi pitoa riittänyt mutta kuskissa ei ollut tarpeeksi vääntöä tuon ylemmäs.

----------


## Jukkis

Tervetuloa White-talliin  :Hymy:  Mua on koko ajan aiheuttanut tällä ajaessa lisävirnistyksiä se, että on pokkaa ajella kylillä fillarissa, jonka rungossa lukee "White Fat" Auta armias jos tää olis "Black Fat" syytettäis taatusti vihapuheista ja rasismista  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## harmis

Vastaantulijat kyllä osoitteli ja naureskeli. En tiedä kummalle, kuskille vai pyörälle :-)

----------


## px

> Toi Oulun/Syötteen pätkä on muuten hieno, mutta eikai kukaan oikeasti kuvittele, että noin kapealla tangolla voi ajaa maastossa?



Oli ironiaa, sarkasmia, huumoria tai ihan mitä vain, niin miä tykkään tuosta kapiasta tangosta. Tuossa pyörässä on 56cm ja toisessa maasturissa lie 55cm. DH-fillarissa onkin sitten jo huikeat 72cm!  :Vink:

----------


## Paulix

Suot on kauneimmillaan. Pitkospuissa toivomisen varaa.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Oli ironiaa, sarkasmia, huumoria tai ihan mitä vain, niin miä tykkään tuosta kapiasta tangosta. Tuossa pyörässä on 56cm ja toisessa maasturissa lie 55cm. DH-fillarissa onkin sitten jo huikeat 72cm!



Ei ainakaan mitään ilkeää. Itse olisin ainakin joka kurvissa nenälläni noin kapealla otteella. Rispektiä lähinnä.

----------


## zipo

Lisää edukkaita germaaneja ja ilman pikalinkkuja:http://www.stevensbikes.de/2015/inde...=DE&lang=en_US

----------


## px

> Ei ainakaan mitään ilkeää. Itse olisin ainakin joka kurvissa nenälläni noin kapealla otteella. Rispektiä lähinnä.



Check! Miusta taas tuntuu että oon koko ajan punnertamassa aivan liian leveällä otteella, jos tanko on yhtään leviämpi. Ja mahtuupa puiden välistäkin  :Hymy:

----------


## PedroK

> Lisää edukkaita germaaneja ja ilman pikalinkkuja:http://www.stevensbikes.de/2015/inde...=DE&lang=en_US



Stevens näyttää mallia miten perusläski hinnoitellaan. Bikeshop myy Stevenssiä, eli kohta sitä pitäis saada helposti myös suomesta.

----------


## Ski

Stevens aika lailla identtinen TREKin halpiksen kanssa. Hieno on tuoki. Läskejä tulee syksyllä kuin sieniä sateella ....

----------


## mutanaama

Ja hyvä että tulee, talvipyöräilyssä meillä on paaalion parantamisen varaa, ja tuo saattais houkutella uusia ihmisiä kausittomaan pyöräilyyn.

----------


## Ski

Just näin   :Hymy:

----------


## adelaine

Fiiliksen nostattamiseksi kuva muistuttamaan, mitä me laihat joudumme käymään läpi.

----------


## mutanaama

Ai miten niin. Sullahan on tilaa renkaalla melkeen kymmenen kertaa leveyden verran, läskillä jos samaa yrittäis, niin oltais ojassa hetikokoajan.  :Vink:

----------


## Hub

Eka pidempi lenkki Fatboylla takana. Kävin samalla isolla kirkolla asioilla, niin täytyy kyllä todeta, etten ole koskaan saanut noin paljoa huomiota ja juttukavereita noin lyhyessä ajassa. :Cool:  Kyllä läski on vielä aika ihmeellinen juttu.

Niin ja hauskaahan tuon kans on.

----------


## harmis

Joo, kyllä läski saa ihmiset nauramaan. Tai ainakin katsomaan kummissaan. Sen kunniaksi yksi kuva läskistä.

----------


## zipo

> Ai niin oltais ojassa hetikokoajan.



Ei haittaa kun on uusimmat loksut  paikallaan.Edelliset tehdasvalmisteiset Topeak/SKS räpisi renkaaseen kiinni dropeissa.Sateessa tahkottu työmatkat pienien mutkien kautta ja takalisto pysynyt kuivana.Thnx.
Kunhan uudet kiekot saa alle niin finistelen reunat oikeaan mittaan.Viistoputkeen voisi lisätä härpäkeen,reippaammassa vauhdissa Bud roiskii vodaa ja skeidaa bosien korkeudelle.Gaffelin etupuoli 
skulaa OK miniloksulla.4mm jengat ja ruuvit Jonesiin niin ei tartte nippareita viritellä.

----------


## zipo

Pappamoodissa

----------


## mutanaama

Just tänään meinasin kysellä kuvia  :Hymy:

----------


## Lauttis



----------


## Optiflow

Läski ja toinen vähän läskimpi:

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Samalla reissulla löytyi myös tämmöinen vähän ryhmyisempi mänty:

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Mihail

Oho scorpioni ilmielävänä. Tänään pelkäsin pitkoksilla 2.4" nakeilla ja muistelin lämmöllä 4.8" nakkejani..

----------


## HC Andersen

Ihana Fiilis oli tänään ajella TdH:ssa :Hymy: 



kenaattorille kiitokset kuvasta

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^ heh, kuka ei "kuulu" joukkoon  :Hymy:

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Aivan mahtavan näköistä! Taitaa maantienakeilla ajavia pelottaa tulla läskirenkaitten lähelle? :P

----------


## HC Andersen

Sulassa sovussa siinä ajettiin, aika paljon sai selitellä omaa kulkupeliä  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Se yks turkulainen kertoili ajettuaan sinkulaläskillä jonkun maantiejutskan notta kovasti rimpularengasimmeiset kehuivat läskin peesiä. Imu on kuulemma hyvä  :Hymy: 

 Hyvä että HC. selvisi ehjänä *peukalo*

----------


## petjala

Hyvin sä näyt HC tossa kuvassa. Jihuu!

----------


## Jake_Kona

TdH reitillä oli toinenkin läkipyörä. Videolta havaittu. Valkoiset vanteet...

----------


## crcm

Läski on muuten aika kova keräämään katseita ja kommentteja. Rautatientorilla se oli melkein vaivaannuttavaa. Jostain syystä keski-iän ylittäneet naiset tulevat ihmettelemään eniten henkilökohtaisesti.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## tomibert

> Siinä alkaa tatti kasvaa kun läski on paskana eikä millään pääse metsään.





Olihan tuo kasvanut joo, melkein paksumpi kuin BFL.

- Tomi

----------


## noniinno

> Jostain syystä keski-iän ylittäneet naiset tulevat ihmettelemään eniten henkilökohtaisesti.



Jospa lyllerön vieressä postaileva poika näyttää normaalia atleettisemmalta. Tai sitten jotkin äidinvaistot ja hoivavietti heräävät, että oletko sä pikkuinen eksynyt. :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Eikä kö ne tunnistaa alfa-uroksen helpommin. Ei siinä muuta.

----------


## Two-Shoes

Mahtaako kellään olla Tampereella tota White:n läskiä? Jos on niin saisko kauniisti pyytäessä tulla koeistumaan?

----------


## no-saint

Kuulkaas Fatti gurut. Olis 20" On One Fatty kiikarissa mutta mittaa löytyy 194 ja pitkät jalat... Riittääkö satulaputki vai hä?? Tarviiko 500mm kiinankuitu putken..?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Jostain syystä keski-iän ylittäneet naiset tulevat ihmettelemään eniten henkilökohtaisesti.



Puumat ajattelee, että mitä isommat kumit sitä isompi... mitenkä lienee  :Sekaisin:

----------


## a-o

> Kuulkaas Fatti gurut. Olis 20" On One Fatty kiikarissa mutta mittaa löytyy 194 ja pitkät jalat... Riittääkö satulaputki vai hä?? Tarviiko 500mm kiinankuitu putken..?



Sanoisin, että on liian pieni. Mun 20" fattyä kävi iso mies koepolkemassa ja pyörä oli kyllä liian pieni hänelle. Mukluk tai Fatboy XL rungolla voisi olla parempi.

----------


## makton

> Mahtaako kellään olla Tampereella tota White:n läskiä? Jos on niin saisko kauniisti pyytäessä tulla koeistumaan?



Oma 2FAT Pro (L-koko) on itellan hallussa, eli pitäisi kyllä toivon mukaan tällä viikolla vaihtaa omistajaa. Eiköhän koeistuminenkin onnistu.

----------


## Anaxagore

Tässä taas aamun työmatkaa. Ei varmaan kannata läskillä ajella työmatkoja kun vaimo saarnaa että mies tulee liian myöhään kotiin... 

Muita havaintoja pyörästä: 
- rengaspainemittari on ehdoton hankinta, 0.1bar muutos paineissa on valtava  :Leveä hymy: 
- kokopitkät vaijerinkuoret vivuilta vaihtajille ehdoton plussa

----------


## JackOja

^näänkö mä oikein, että tuossa Whitessa on tarakkakiinnikkeet? Spekseissä ei ole mainintaa.

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Oma 2FAT Pro (L-koko) on itellan hallussa, eli pitäisi kyllä toivon mukaan tällä viikolla vaihtaa omistajaa. Eiköhän koeistuminenkin onnistu.



Jes,kiitos! Just tuota samaa kokoa ajatellut. Arveluttaa vaan omille mitoille pitkähkö toptube, pienempi koko vaan onkin varmasti liian matala.

----------


## Anaxagore

> ^näänkö mä oikein, että tuossa Whitessa on tarakkakiinnikkeet? Spekseissä ei ole mainintaa.



Oikein nähty  :Hymy: . Saa retkipyörän tehtyä.

----------


## JackOja

Mielenkiinto heräsi tuota kohtaan.

edit: jaa mutta, Läskit ovatkin etelässä turhia. Just kun meinasin innostua  :Irvistys:  :Irvistys:  :Sarkastinen: 





> ...Nuo Fat pyörät on hyviä pohjoisen tiettömillä  teillä. Etelään nuo ei oikein sovi. Kerran näin täällä ja oli ne renkaat  vähän huvittavan isot....

----------


## Zen65

Tuota voisi kyllä olla ihan siistiä käyttää kauppakassina, jos haluaa huomiota  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en tiennytkään että mä olen kolme vuotta ajanut etelään sopimattomalla pyörällä, voi minua onnetonta  :Irvistys:

----------


## a-o

Aiheeseen liittyen, osu ja uppos:





> *WARNING....
> The 12 Stages of Fat Biking*
> By Charlie The Bikemonger
> Fat Curious Phase:  See pictures of fat bikes, which stimulate fatbike-brain-worms to niggle away at your brain until you just have to actually get a ride on one.Discovery Phase: Throw your leg over a fatbike and be pleasantly surprised. This feeds the brainworm until its powerful enough to take control of your wallet.Buying Phase: you now wont a fat bikeDisinformation Phase: Lying to your wife about the true cost of the fat bike phase: it’s ok we all do it.Getting To Know You Phase... Get yourself stronger and proving that fat bikes are best by beating geared folk up and down hill.Modification Phase: where you just have to tweak the spec for really specific condition, even though it will be fine without the mods. There is a sub-phase of 7.1 called “bloody purple anodising phase”, but we won’t go there.Beard Phase: you will now have a beard.One Love Phase... Ignore your other bikesEvangelist Phase... Become a fat bike evangelist and bang on about it on internet forums. Get angry at people who refuse to accept your offer of a ride on your fat bike. Moan about how skinny tyres destroy the trails. Heckle people whose bikes make them look fat, rather than thin.Crusading Phase. Take the fat bike battle to the normal bike heathens by racing fat bikes in normal races.Sloppy Emulators Phase: complaint about all mainstream brands building fat bikes, all the new people... “They are nothing more than sloppy emulators at best, who are all these new people, they weren’t there when it was cool, he doesn’t even know what an endomorph is FFS”.Getting Over It Phase: Get over it, and quietly ride your fatbike while quietly mumbling it isn’t like it used to be.
> That lot can take ten years or ten weeks.



Charlie the bikemonger

----------


## Dalmore

^Niin tännekin.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mä hyppäsin suoraan ykkösestä kolmoseen. Kakkonen on siis kokematta.

----------


## Antza44

> Kuulkaas Fatti gurut. Olis 20" On One Fatty kiikarissa mutta mittaa löytyy 194 ja pitkät jalat... Riittääkö satulaputki vai hä?? Tarviiko 500mm kiinankuitu putken..?



Olen kans vahvasti sitä mieltä, että on liian pieni sinulle. Reach alle 430mm ja efektiivinen vaakaputki 610mm. Tuohon joutusit laittamaan myös aivan liian pitkän stemmin noilla mitoilla. Itse ajoin 20" 180,5/85cm kokoisena 60mm stemmillä ja oli juuri passeli minulle. XL kokoisia suunnittelemaan vaan sovinnolla, niin saat kerralla sopivan.

----------


## Tctic

Vaiheet 1, 3, 6 ja 7 on jo hoidettu vaikkei pyörä ole vielä saapunut.  :Leveä hymy:  Nelosta ei tartte tehdä (oli niin halpa että kehtasi kertoa).

----------


## Tompsukka

Seiskassa mennään ja tähän asti kaikki osunut kohdalleen  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Fiilistelyä Mäntyharju-Repovesi reitiltä parinviikon takaa. Linkin takana muutama lisä kuva. http://1drv.ms/1nORjlw
Varoituksen sanana Bilteman satulatolppa mallin tarakka kesti peräti 4.5km maastoajoa 5kg kuormalla.
Kuvat pitäisi olla matkan kulku järjestyksessä maastopyörä reitiltä ja Pitkälammen laavun tienoilta vaellusreitiltä.
Siellä olikin pari kivaa mäkeä raahta tuo kuormattu kulkine ylös, mutta maisemat ja polut palkitsi työn.
Laavut ja tauko paikat on viimesen päälle hienot reitinvarrella.

----------


## devon

Listalla oli pari pahaa, ei ole vaimoa, joten ei tarvinnut vaimolle valehdella (miehelle ei taas tarvitse, kun se hassaa samalla tavalla rahaa pyöriin) ja toivottavasti missään vaiheessa ei ala parta kasvamaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä elän jo vaihetta 11, vaiheet 4 ja 8 on jäänneet hieman laimeiksi.

----------


## kolistelija

> Mä elän jo vaihetta 11, vaiheet 4 ja 8 on jäänneet hieman laimeiksi.



Vaimosi ja toiset fillarisi siis lukevat foorumia?

----------


## lansive

> Olen kans vahvasti sitä mieltä, että on liian pieni sinulle. Reach alle 430mm ja efektiivinen vaakaputki 610mm. Tuohon joutusit laittamaan myös aivan liian pitkän stemmin noilla mitoilla. Itse ajoin 20" 180,5/85cm kokoisena 60mm stemmillä ja oli juuri passeli minulle. XL kokoisia suunnittelemaan vaan sovinnolla, niin saat kerralla sopivan.



Minä taas neuvoisin kokeilemaan. Itse olen 183/83 cm ja ajan (edelleen) 18" rungolla ja 60 mm stemmillä. Varmaan isompikin runko menisi, mutta tuo kokoonpano tuntui parhaalta.

----------


## Antza44

^Ilmamuuta näin, jos koe-ajo mahdollisuus löytyy, mutta en suotittele sokkona tilaamaan noilla no-saint:in mitoilla 20" Fattyä.

----------


## mutanaama

11,7 menossa ja 1 jäi kokematta, näitä kun näkyi livenä ns "kaveri" porukassa. Tiesivät hyvin mitä koeajo aiheuttaa, saatanat. Tosta kakkosen ja kolmosen välistä puuttuu se denial-vaihe, jolloin talvipoluilla viiden metrin välein muksahtelu sujuvasti etenevien läskien perässä alkaa jurppimaan. 

Mut mikä ettei vois järjestää läskilenkkiä ilman sen kummempia päämääriä, malliin perus setälenkki.

----------


## Husse

> Sulassa sovussa siinä ajettiin, aika paljon sai selitellä omaa kulkupeliä




Aikaa hyvää vauhtia olet läskillä mennyt, ymmärsin että 28 porukassa.. Minkälaiset renkaat ja paineet oli käytössä?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Aikaa hyvää vauhtia olet läskillä mennyt, ymmärsin että 28 porukassa.. Minkälaiset renkaat ja paineet oli käytössä?



Juu 28 porukassa ajoin, kokonais keskari oli 28,7km/h (saatto ajon jälkeen keskari oli koko ajan 30+)

Renkaina oli Surlyn Black Floyd sliksit, painetta oli 1,1baria

Vanteet lainasin Mutikselta ja Mutiksen rouvalta sen takia että ne on tubeless vanteet.

Ensi vuodeksi täytyy laittaa pidemmät välitykset, 28/36 12-26 riitti just tuohon vauhtiin.

Muklukki kisasetupissa

----------


## Tank Driver

Borealissekoilu pitkittyy. Jos jollakulla on myynnissä tai mietinnän alla joku hinnat alkaen-läsä niin privaa saa laittaa.

----------


## Shimaani

> Eikä kö ne tunnistaa alfa-uroksen helpommin. Ei siinä muuta.



 Hiitu. Nyt on kaffipärskeitä katossa asti ja npääpimistö pill*lla. Koirat säikähti huutonaurua.

----------


## Antza44

> Borealissekoilu pitkittyy. Jos jollakulla on myynnissä tai mietinnän alla joku hinnat alkaen-läsä niin privaa saa laittaa.



Minä ehdottasin kaupanpurkua, jos ei takuu vaihto rokkaa, kyllä ne yleensä on kuukaudessa takuurungot tullut ainakin Trekit ja On-Onet. Luulis, että lenskalla tulis runko äkkiäkin, jos alkaa maine olla kyseessä. Outoa vai mikä siinä hommassa maksaa?

----------


## Tank Driver

Boren toimitukset. Viimeinen laivallinen kuulemma kaksi kuukautta myöhässä.

----------


## zipo

Suoraan vaiheessa 13.Do not f*** with my bike...
Lisää tilaa syksyn skeida keleille

----------


## zipo

Siis 2015 Xtr koska 1x10 ei ole meitsin juttu.Vielä Floateri toimii vaikka 3/4 nappuloista kulunut ajellessa.Eipä jurise siirtymillä moinen semislicksi.

----------


## Mr.Auer

> Juu 28 porukassa ajoin, kokonais keskari oli 28,7km/h (saatto ajon jälkeen keskari oli koko ajan 30+)
> 
> Renkaina oli Surlyn Black Floyd sliksit, painetta oli 1,1baria



Bongasin kans sut siinä kun maaliintuloja katteltiin. Hyvä vauhti tommosella pelillä  :Hymy:  Katoin ensin et mitkä ihme kiekot tossa krossar....aiss se on läski!

Läskipyörä on ainoa fillari mikä mulla vielä on toivomuslistalla. Joku päivä se tulee ...

----------


## kim71

Ei enää läskikuumeelle voinut mitään. Just lähti tilaukseen whiten 2fat pro. Toivottavasti pyörä osoittautuu odotusten mukaiseksi... ja toivottavasti vaimo ymmärtää uuden pyörähankinnan  :Hymy:

----------


## Two-Shoes

Vaarallinen yhdistelmä läskikuume normaali flunssan rinnalla. Iski heikko hetki ja myin XC pyörän vahingossa päivässä pois ja äsken sormi kramppasi pahasti tilaus napin päällä :Nolous:  Nyt on Tampereelle tulossa yksi White 2fat pro lisää.

----------


## Kemizti

Tampere, tämä meidän ehkä suomen nopeiten paksuuntuva kaupunki, saadaan melkoiset ajelut kun Global FatBike Day koittaa ja pidetään toivottavasti Tampereella pirkanmaan GFBD-Ride!?

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> pidetään toivottavasti Tampereella pirkanmaan GFBD-Ride!?



Mukana!

----------


## Tank Driver

Hittolainen kun meinasin lähteä isolle kirkolle.

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Tampere, tämä meidän ehkä suomen nopeiten paksuuntuva kaupunki, saadaan melkoiset ajelut kun Global FatBike Day koittaa ja pidetään toivottavasti Tampereella pirkanmaan GFBD-Ride!?



Mä oon ainakin heti mukana noissa ajeluissa  :Leveä hymy:  Tainnut muutaman kerran nähdäkkin sun(?) 907 menevän ohi tässä Linnainmaalla..

----------


## mutanaama

> Hittolainen kun meinasin lähteä isolle kirkolle.



Valintoja valintoja.

----------


## Kemizti

> Mä oon ainakin heti mukana noissa ajeluissa  Tainnut muutaman kerran nähdäkkin sun(?) 907 menevän ohi tässä Linnainmaalla..



tässä nurkilla pyörii kaks hyvin samannäköistä 907aa, toinen mun ja toinen "mattigr"n..

toki kuvan oton jälkeen mulle vaihtunu tumma kuitustonga, sinimusta satula ja kokomusta kuitukeula, mutta hyvin saman näköiset ovat silti..  :Vink:

----------


## adelaine

> Vaarallinen yhdistelmä läskikuume normaali flunssan rinnalla.



Myös muut pyöräilyn estävät vaivat aiheuttavat samoja oireita. Itse teloin jalkani, ja seuraavana päivänä oli runko tilattu.

----------


## Ski

Emmää ny ihan haltioissaan ollu 1x10 systeemistä mutta tulipahan kokkeiltua.

----------


## Ski

KHS mainosta halpismallista:
http://www.irontrust.net/iron/index....=12&Itemid=139

----------


## a-o

> Emmää ny ihan haltioissaan ollu 1x10 systeemistä mutta tulipahan kokkeiltua.



Eikö sattunut Zen kohilleen?

Sun kehujen perusteella tilattiin vaimolle Farley 6 ensi talveksi. Saapa nähä milloin saapuu! Fatty muutti Kelloon.

Edit: muutkin pienikokoiset huomatkaa, että Trekkiä saa 14,5" ja 15,5" minikoossa.

----------


## IncBuff

Halpispaksu ois postissa. Jokohan tänään savut.

----------


## Ski

A-O loistavaaa !!!! Tuleeko se jo nyt syyskuun paketissa ? Ja Fatty vielä tuli kotikylälle ! Jihuu ! 

Incbuff, loistohomma että tulossa. Päästään potkiin renkaita oikein urakalla   :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> A-O loistavaaa !!!! Tuleeko se jo nyt syyskuun paketissa ? Ja Fatty vielä tuli kotikylälle ! Jihuu ! 
> 
> Incbuff, loistohomma että tulossa. Päästään potkiin renkaita oikein urakalla



Pitäisi tulla syyskuun pompsissa. Vaimo vähän närkästyi kun myin häneltä pyörän alta. Onneksi löytyi toivottavasti nopea ratkaisu lähitrekkikaupasta. Palvelu oli hyvvää!

----------


## Ski

Mahtava nähä kans se uus Farley 6 !!! Kävin asioilla Putaalla, matkaa kertyi 33 kilsaa ku retkeilin rannan kautta. FatbikeMadness  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Eaaarrrggghhh. Nyt kyllä koetellaan taas urakalla, kun pääsee valkoisen läskinkin renkaita pian potkimaan.

----------


## JackOja

Määkin olen perjantai-iltana Oulussa. Jos näen Whiten kaupungilla kruisailemassa niin varmasti potkin minäkin  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Pitäisikö sitä järjestää oikein renkaanpotkijaiset  :Cool:

----------


## Jake_Kona

> Pitäisikö sitä järjestää oikein renkaanpotkijaiset



Totaalioffaria
^sille vois avata uuden ketjun
"FatBike renkaanpotkijaiset". Sisältönä eri puolella Suomea järjestettävät FatBike-kokoontumisajot...ainii poliisi varmaan puuttuu kun FatBike porukat kokoontuu laittomasti mutaojien ja soiden reunoille

----------


## Lucky13

> Eaaarrrggghhh. Nyt kyllä koetellaan taas urakalla, kun pääsee valkoisen läskinkin renkaita pian potkimaan.



Peliä peliä ja n+1. Canyonin uutuus läski saattaisi jopa olla sulle tarpeeksi iso vaikkei XL kokoa olekkaan saatavilla.

Dude CF 
Rahmengröße S M L
Vergleichsgröße (cm) 39 44 49
Sitzrohrlänge (mm) 390 445 490
Oberrohrlänge (mm) 569 605 642
Steuerrohrlänge (mm) 95 120 145
Lenkwinkel(°) 68,5 68,5 68,5
Sitzrohrwinkel(°) 74 74 74
Kettenstrebenlänge (mm) 439/455 439/455 439/455
Radstand(mm) 1104/1120 1142/1158 1182/1198
Stack (mm) 605 628 652
Reach (mm) 395 425 455
STR 1,5 1,5 1,4
Spacer(mm) 25 25 25
Vorbaulänge (mm) 60 60 60
Lenkerbreite (mm) 760 760 760
Kurbellänge (mm) 170 175 175
Sattelstützendurchmesser(mm) 31 31 31
Sattelstützenlänge(mm) 410 410 410
Laufradgröße (”) 26 26 26

Geometria on muuten erittäin lähellä Salsan Beargreasea jos taulukoita oikein tulkitsin.






> Pitäisikö sitä järjestää oikein renkaanpotkijaiset



Oulussa alkaisi olla jo tilausta läskilyllerrykselle.

----------


## a-o

> Oulussa alkaisi olla jo tilausta läskilyllerrykselle.



Joo, viime talvena parikin kertaa kutsuin porukkaa lyllertelemään -tuli varsinaiset ladojen kokoontumisajot :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Eräänlaista fatbike-fiilistelyä tämäkin: ajelin viime lauantaina Greenrace XCM -kisan kuvassa näkyvän herran seurassa. Viimeisellä 15 kilsalla se meinasi väkisin karata, ja erityisesti sitä polkutykittelyä oli kyllä peesistä ilo seurata. Ajolinjat kaikenlaisten kivien ja juurien yli olivat huomattavan suoria, ja kuituläski näytti taitavissa käsissä vähän kuin leijuvan kaiken yli.  :Hymy:  Itse ajoin 29-xc-täpärillä, enkä olis kyllä ikinä pystynyt läskillä samaan vauhtiin.

----------


## Kemizti

Mut sullahan Aki onkin "am-läski" joka on suunniteltu räppäilyyn ja fiilistelyyn (toki onniwannikin kulkee kovaa, ku käskee)  :Vink:

----------


## Mika K

> Peliä peliä ja n+1. Canyonin uutuus läski saattaisi jopa olla sulle tarpeeksi iso vaikkei XL kokoa olekkaan saatavilla.



Matalaksi näillä jaloilla jää eli hieman perinteisemmin mallinen korkea runko tarttisi saada, ettei pitkäkinttuisen mursun tartte istua pitkän tikun päässä  :Hymy:  Koeajossa XL-kokoinen Salsan Mukluk tuntui todella hyvältä, ja himotus on kova.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mut sullahan Aki onkin "am-läski" joka on suunniteltu räppäilyyn ja fiilistelyyn (toki onniwannikin kulkee kovaa, ku käskee)



Joo, totta varmaan tuokin. Fatty on loistopeli kaikenlaisille metsäyhteislenkeille, mutta kovaa sillä en kyllä pääse: puolentoista tunnin retkellä tulee ainakin 10 minuuttia turpiin normimaasturille. Jos sama kaava pätisi Pasiin, mies olisi normimaasturilla mc-luokan vauhdissa.  :Hymy:  Eli saattaa toi kevytläski vähän Fattya nopeempi olla.

----------


## Hub

> Joo, totta varmaan tuokin. Fatty on loistopeli kaikenlaisille metsäyhteislenkeille, mutta kovaa sillä en kyllä pääse: puolentoista tunnin retkellä tulee ainakin 10 minuuttia turpiin normimaasturille. Jos sama kaava pätisi Pasiin, mies olisi normimaasturilla mc-luokan vauhdissa.  Eli saattaa toi kevytläski vähän Fattya nopeempi olla.



Missä menee raja, milloin on kyseessä kisaläski?

----------


## zipo

47mm kehät vaihtuu 65mm:ksi

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Missä menee raja, milloin on kyseessä kisaläski?



Mulla on kunnolla läskikokemusta vain perus-Fattysta, joten en osaa sanoa tähän mitään järkevää...

Mutta kylläpä on maukkaat kehät!

----------


## HC Andersen

> Missä menee raja, milloin on kyseessä kisaläski?



Raja menee siinä kun pyörään on kiinnitetty numerolappu.

----------


## Hub

> Raja menee siinä kun pyörään on kiinnitetty numerolappu.



mun Fatboy on sitten ens vuoden TdH:ssa kisaläski. Ehkä muuallakin.

----------


## mutanaama

Oi kuinka hiano kiakko  :Hymy: , mut joo, kisakone se on välittömästi kun sillä ajetaan kelloa vasten.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tein itselleni "Bike parkin" :Hymy:  saa siellä muutkin ajaa eikä maksa mitään! Paikka on tuossa Kartanonkosken ja Ylästön välissä olevalla pellolla vanhalla maanläjityspaikalla, paikalliset kyllä tietää. Siloittelin vähän kasojen huippuja lapiolla eli ei ehkä kauempaa kannata paikalle ajella mutta jos lenkki kulkee paikan ohi tai läpi niin voi käydä kasojen päällä vähän leikkimässä ja jatkaa matkaa!

----------


## svheebo

Tänään oli kaihoisaa fiilistelyä, lainakotarin selästä katselin kun kaveri vei omaa fatboytaan Lopen Luutasuon upeissa maisemissa. Yllättävän hyvin tuollaisella 29' pääsee, pito on toki rajallista. Tiukassa kannon kierrossa on ketterämpi, vaan ei se sitä riemua poista kun saan oman fatboyn pajalta. Toivottavasti aiemmin kuin myöhemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> Tein itselleni "Bike parkin" saa siellä muutkin ajaa eikä maksa mitään! Paikka on tuossa Kartanonkosken ja Ylästön välissä olevalla pellolla vanhalla maanläjityspaikalla, paikalliset kyllä tietää. Siloittelin vähän kasojen huippuja lapiolla eli ei ehkä kauempaa kannata paikalle ajella mutta jos lenkki kulkee paikan ohi tai läpi niin voi käydä kasojen päällä vähän leikkimässä ja jatkaa matkaa!



Tuohan on jo kansallisen palkinnon paikka.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Tuohan on jo kansallisen palkinnon paikka.



Noh, kuhan nyt käyt ensin katsomassa paikan, ei ihan Kivikon veroista bmx rataa tullut… :Hymy:  mutta olishan siellä potentiaalia jos viitsisi lapioida, taitaa vaan rankkasateet tehdä hommasta turhan.

----------


## Tank Driver

Alkaa pahasti näyttää siltä, että lavvantaina jo viilistellään.

----------


## IncBuff

Aivan uskomattoman mahtava laite. Sopii täydellisesti... parkkiin tuohon parvekkeelle..

----------


## Jake_Kona

Onkos kukaan muu käynyt Fatijärvellä kuin minä? Fatijärvi on Porin Yyterin lähellä. (Nimi kai juontaa vadista/fati kun on pieni ja pyöreä muodoltaan)

----------


## Ski

> Aivan uskomattoman mahtava laite. Sopii täydellisesti... parkkiin tuohon parvekkeelle..



no mikä tuli?

----------


## slow

> Alkaa pahasti näyttää siltä, että lavvantaina jo viilistellään.



Tästähän ei voi olla pitämättä. Päivitys toiseen malliin?

----------


## Antza44

> Aivan uskomattoman mahtava laite. Sopii täydellisesti... parkkiin tuohon parvekkeelle..



Käy ihmeessä ajamassa sitä Whiteä, niin huomaat kuinka mahtava se läski on tositoimissakin :Nolous: .

Tank:ille peukkua, että fiilistely mahdollistuu.

----------


## mutanaama

Niih,.

Niksun pätkä

----------


## Shimaani

> ... tuossa Kartanonkosken ja Ylästön välissä olevalla pellolla ...



Se on Pakkala, ei K-koski joka taas on Ü-tien eteläpuolella. Tarkkana niitten koordinattien kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> no mikä tuli?



Ei sen kummempaa kuin että muu elämä haittaa harrastamista eli ei vain ole ehtinyt.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Se on Pakkala, ei K-koski joka taas on Ü-tien eteläpuolella. Tarkkana niitten koordinattien kanssa



Totta!

----------


## Tank Driver

> Tästähän ei voi olla pitämättä. Päivitys toiseen malliin?



"Valitettavasti" ei. Kyllästyin vatulointiin ja otin Yampan. Kukaan ei osaa sanoa Echosta mitään ja iso B ei vastaa sähköpostiin. Jos se tulee punaisilla dekaaleilla ni mie romahan.

----------


## 2cka

Koeajopankista jo kysäisin mutta kokeillaan täältä vielä. Löytyiskö Arabianrannasta tai lähistöltä läskiä jolla voisi käydä heittämässä 30-60min testin? Olen 181 ja 84, flätit ois pakolliset, itsellä ei ole kalustossa lukkoja.

----------


## cuppis

^Jos jaksat junailla tai bussailla niin voin järjestää L-kokoisen Muklukin Espoon keskuksen juna-asemalle tai esim. Bembölen bussipysäkeille.

----------


## adelaine

Eilen oli sitä Wiilistä. Ojanreunaheinikkoa ajellessa etanat vain lenteli. Sai toistakymmentä irroitella pyörästä ja toisen mokoman itsestään.

----------


## kmw

Mää piiitkästä aikaa puksuttelin lähimettässä ja voi pojat ja tytöt mitkä viilikset. On se vaan niin hubahubaa.

Hirvikärpästen lisääntymiskausi on meidän kulmilla sujunut tänä vuonna hyvin.

----------


## 2cka

> ^Jos jaksat junailla tai bussailla niin voin järjestää L-kokoisen Muklukin Espoon keskuksen juna-asemalle tai esim. Bembölen bussipysäkeille.



Kiitos tarjouksesta, jos ei lähipäivinä ilmesty johonkin lähemmäs tarjouksia niin tartun tähän kyllä. Ja on mulla toi nelipyöränen millä pääsee kauemmaskin, perheellisenä täytyy vaan yrittää miettiä hommat niin ettei kauheasti menisi päivästä aikaa tuohon  :Vink:

----------


## kim71

Nyt näyttäis et oma eka fätti (white 2fat pro) oli lähtenyt kohti pohjanmaata  :Hymy:  Toivotaan että huomenis töissä saa vastata kuriirin puheluun et "mihin purotan"? Pääsis viikonloppuna kunnolla testaamaan. Kyseinen härvelihän on herättänyt paljon "tunteita" täällä foorumeilla :Hymy:  vähän nii ku lidlin kaupat ruokatuntisin töis :Leveä hymy:  No, saa nähä ottaako uusi merkki paikkansa fättien perheeseen. Toisaalta kilpailu on aina tervetullutta ja kuluttajahan siinä aina voittaa kun merkkejä ja valinnanvaraa tulee lisää.

----------


## tomibert

Läskillä voi kokea onnistumisen iloa vaikkei oikeasti osaakaan, itse  ajoin (tai siis Muklukki ajoi, minä fiilistelin kyydissä) skeittirailin:

- Tomi

----------


## kuusto

> Nyt näyttäis et oma eka fätti (white 2fat pro) oli lähtenyt kohti pohjanmaata  Toivotaan että huomenis töissä saa vastata kuriirin puheluun et "mihin purotan"? Pääsis viikonloppuna kunnolla testaamaan. Kyseinen härvelihän on herättänyt paljon "tunteita" täällä foorumeilla vähän nii ku lidlin kaupat ruokatuntisin töis No, saa nähä ottaako uusi merkki paikkansa fättien perheeseen. Toisaalta kilpailu on aina tervetullutta ja kuluttajahan siinä aina voittaa kun merkkejä ja valinnanvaraa tulee lisää.



Eilen tuli pari kappaletta Vaasaan, 17 ja 19. Toinen veljelle ja toinen kaverille. Tilasin sitten testilenkin jälkeen itsellenikin samanlaisen...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

On-One poijaat ihmettelee, ku ei mee fattyjä Suomeen enään. Siihen tahtiin tuntuu White tekevän kauppansa.
Eikä ehkä syyttä.
Repäskääs joku White 2 kuski jossain vaiheessa vapaaratas auki kuvien kera, niin nähdään minkälaista laatua löytyy.
Muutenhan kiekot pitäs olla ihan asialliset.

----------


## kim71

> Eilen tuli pari kappaletta Vaasaan, 17 ja 19. Toinen veljelle ja toinen kaverille. Tilasin sitten testilenkin jälkeen itsellenikin samanlaisen...



Eli positiivinen kokemus nähtävästi? Onko muista fäteistä kokemusta?

----------


## mni

Hetken hengähdystauko juureksien ja mukuloiden ahmimisen lomassa. Kylläpä kulki uudet Ground Controlit mukavan nojatuolimaisen pehmeästi ja tarkasti vaikka minkälaisesta kivikkojuurakkohel...paratiisista. Ihan melkein ääneen hymyilytti välillä, kun kuski olisi tahtonut jäädä kuvaräpsyjä ottamaan, niin ratsu sen kun kulki vain malttamatta pysähtyä.



Se onkin näköjään laitettava ajovalon akut latinkiin, kun Iso-Arska noin matalalla möllöttää jo alkuillasta.

Ainiijuu, tässä vaiheessa en vielä varauksetta ylistä Ground Controleja, vaikka tänään muhkuramaastossa meinasikin olla hupikivaa.

----------


## mutanaama

> On-One poijaat ihmettelee, ku ei mee fattyjä Suomeen enään. Siihen tahtiin tuntuu White tekevän kauppansa.
> Eikä ehkä syyttä.
> Repäskääs joku White 2 kuski jossain vaiheessa vapaaratas auki kuvien kera, niin nähdään minkälaista laatua löytyy.
> Muutenhan kiekot pitäs olla ihan asialliset.



Outo juttu joo, tänään kun viimeksi Fattya kokeilin, niin joo, painava, mutta geometriat 10+. Olisko taakkana eka halpismerkki, joka tuota on tarjonna.

----------


## Mikko Asikainen

Makeaa mahan täydeltä. Eka tuhti lenkki tehty fätillä. Ja kyllä, koin zen.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Outo juttu joo, tänään kun viimeksi Fattya kokeilin, niin joo, painava, mutta geometriat 10+. Olisko taakkana eka halpismerkki, joka tuota on tarjonna.



On kyllä ihme ettei On-Onelta ole tullut uutta mallia Fattystä, tuohan on käsittääkseni pysynyt lähes samana jo esittelystä saakka? Onhan niillä kuiturunkojakin vaikka miten muissa malleissa! 
Mikähän mahtaa vakiokuntoisen Fattyn paino olla? mulla painaa muutaman gramman alle 14kg, suurin yksittäinen kevennys on varmasti tuo kuitukeppi keulalla.

----------


## a-o

> On kyllä ihme ettei On-Onelta ole tullut uutta mallia Fattystä, tuohan on käsittääkseni pysynyt lähes samana jo esittelystä saakka? Onhan niillä kuiturunkojakin vaikka miten muissa malleissa! 
> Mikähän mahtaa vakiokuntoisen Fattyn paino olla? mulla painaa muutaman gramman alle 14kg, suurin yksittäinen kevennys on varmasti tuo kuitukeppi keulalla.



No mites teet uutta, kun suunnittelija (Brant) lähti pois?

----------


## lansive

> On kyllä ihme ettei On-Onelta ole tullut uutta mallia Fattystä, tuohan on käsittääkseni pysynyt lähes samana jo esittelystä saakka?



Arvelisin, että Osborne-efektiä koittavat välttää. Kuitukeula kyllä vahvasti viittaa siihen, että suunnitelmia on. Sitten kun Fattya ei ole enää "lots in stock" niin voidaan jäädä odottamaan ilmoitusta julkaisusta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> No mites teet uutta, kun suunnittelija (Brant) lähti pois?



No jos pyöriä meinaavat vielä tehdä niin varmaan palkkaavat uuden?

----------


## adelaine

> Outo juttu joo, tänään kun viimeksi Fattya kokeilin, niin joo, painava, mutta geometriat 10+. Olisko taakkana eka halpismerkki, joka tuota on tarjonna.



Tai sit vain ihan yksinkertaisesti se, että kynnys hakea/tilata paikallisesta norjalaisesta on matalampi kuin vieraalta meren takaa.

----------


## Antza44

^^Tuo varmasti on suurin syy.

Pidin myös Fatystä itse kovasti oli kiva peli ajella. L geokin oli tälläselle välikoon miehelle passeli. 
Muklukkiin siirryin takuu keissin takia, kun ei ilman läskiä osaa elää. L koon Mukluk on ohjaamoltaan, kuin nenä päähän, mutta tuntuu pitkästä rungosta/akselivälistä johtuen tiukoilla polkupätkillä vähän kankealta. Välillä hiipinyt ajatus mieleen, et jos tinkis vähän ohjaamon mitasta ja vaihtas M kokoon sais 2 senttiä lyhkäsemmän akselivälin.
PS jos joku haluas vaihtaa minun L kokoisen Golden Muklukin rungon M kokoiseen voisin innostua.

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Välillä hiipinyt ajatus mieleen, et jos tinkis vähän ohjaamon mitasta ja vaihtas M kokoon sais 2 senttiä lyhkäsemmän akselivälin.
> PS jos joku haluas vaihtaa minun L kokoisen Golden Muklukin rungon M kokoiseen voisin innostua.







> ...aattelinpa varsin kokeilla, että jos joku on tänä vuonna ostanut  L-kokosen Muklukin ja tuntuu että haluaa M-koon, niin voi laittaa  viestiä mikäli jokin parkkipaikka-swappi kiinnostaaa, eli jos niinku  kumpikin pitää omat kiekkonsa jne mitä tahtoo.
>  Mää oon Oulusta, ookko nääki, mutta äkkiähän sitä kuitenkin vastakkain ajellaan jokin sata km jos näitä tarpeita jollain on.
> (Tässä yhteydessä on pakko todeta, että jos alunperin olisin laittanut  sen L-koon, niin varmasti sitä nyt pillittäisi että miksei laittanut  pienempää. Ihime hommaa.)



Ihte laitoin (viime helmikuussa parin viikon M-koolla ajon jälkeen, olen kait 182cm) myyntiin rungon torille, ostaja ilmoittautui, tilaus foxcompille (pieni sääliääliöalennus!), runko tuli, vaihto ja paketissa ostajalle. Kerrankin meni just niin kuin piti ja kaikki voitti paitsi minä.

----------


## Mika K

No hyvinhän se lopulta meni, jos sai oikeankokoisen ja mieleisen rungon. Ja jos jollain on ylim XL-koon Mukluk joko runkosettinä tai jopa kokonaisena jossain, niin saa viestitellä..  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Ihte laitoin (viime helmikuussa parin viikon M-koolla ajon jälkeen, olen kait 182cm) myyntiin rungon torille, ostaja ilmoittautui, tilaus foxcompille (pieni sääliääliöalennus!), runko tuli, vaihto ja paketissa ostajalle. Kerrankin meni just niin kuin piti ja kaikki voitti paitsi minä.



Mikä oli se ahistavatekiä M koossa. Voi olla, että en tykkäis minäkään täytys päästä ajamaan omalla tanko Answer20/20 ja stemmi 50mm setupilla, et tietäs 60mm vois sietää viel . Sillon, kun otin L koon istuin M kokoisen tehdas versionpäällä ja se tuntui, niin pieneltä, et ei pystynyt. Tuntuiko L kankealta M koon jälkeen vaikka muuten isompi olikin sopivampi? 
Answerin tangolla pystyy ajamaan noin 20mm lyhemmällä stemmillä, kuin normi 740mm tangolla eli L koon ohjaamokin huutas mulla 70mm stemmiä ja se ei sovi minun makuun tässä pyörässä. No tällä ei sinänsä väliä, kun en enään normitankoa laita, mut pelottaa ajatus, että M joutus pistään 70mm stemmin.

Ettei mene ihan offariksi, niin kyllä oli kiva taas eilen pommittaa kivikko juurakko helvettiä Muklukilla, mutta se pikku piru tulee tiukoissa mutkissa mieleen, kun pyörä tuntuu aavistuksen kankealta.

----------


## hannahoo

Haluaisin fiilistellä mahdollisuutta talviläskeilyyn. Kaipaisin talvipyöräksi sellaista menopeliä, jolla voisi suuremmin stressaantumatta työmatkapyöräillä Helsingissä läpi talven. 

Olen aiempina talvina kokenut ongelmalliseksi kapeilla renkailla ajamisen ainakin
- loskassa
- auraamattomassa lumessa
- jääurissa

Jos talvi on vähäluminen ja keliolot pysyvät vakaina (= ei jatkuvasti lisää lunta eikä lämpötila pyöri koko ajan nollan molemmin puolin), niin krossarillakin pärjää, mutta haasteellisimmissa olosuhteissa kapeahkot renkaat eivät ole enää niin kivat.

En ole supertaitava pyöränkäsittelijä ja vähintäänkin itseluottamukseni rakoilee helposti, kun renkaat lipsuvat ja kiemurtelevat. Koen tämän henkisesti raskaaksi, mikä syö talvipyöräilyn iloa. Olisiko nastarenkailla varusteltu läskipyörä edes osittainen ratkaisu ongelmiini? Tuleeko läskeilyn myötä jotain uusia ongelmia?

----------


## Kemizti

Ootte te noitten stemmienne kanssa, mulla on 907ssa 85mm 0kulmanen ja 750mm levee tanko maltillisilla taivutuksilla ja hyvin ketterältä tuntuu.. Kai mä oon vaan niin oldschool, enskapyörässäki 70mm stemmi..

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Mikä oli se ahistavatekiä M koossa...



Ahtaushan se. Eli siis laitoin siihen pitempää (80mm) stemmiä ja set-back tolppaa joka oli max.merkissä ulkona = molemmat jotenkin luonnonlakien vastaisia toimenpiteitä.
Olihan se sitten ajoltaan ihan näppärä, mutta ärsytti jo silmääkin se esillä olevan tolpan määrä ja lopullisesti selkäranka antautui kun leikkasin pahvimallin runkolaukulle/-kukkarolle.
En minä huomannut mitään huonoja piirteitä vaihtaessa L-kokoon, mutta kaksi muutakin pyörääni on L-kokoa, joten taitaa olla osin tottumuskysymys kokojen rajoilla kulkiessa.

Ensin mulla oli muuten hetken M-koon Fattykin, ja se oli minusta paljon sopivampi. En hirveästi ole kyylännyt mittoja mutta muistaakseni ne ei kovin kaukana ollut, paitti Fattyssa oli aika rehvakkaan leveä tanko (josta taisin pari cm puolelta nipistää).

----------


## mutanaama

> Haluaisin fiilistellä mahdollisuutta talviläskeilyyn. Kaipaisin talvipyöräksi sellaista menopeliä, jolla voisi suuremmin stressaantumatta työmatkapyöräillä Helsingissä läpi talven. 
> 
> Olen aiempina talvina kokenut ongelmalliseksi kapeilla renkailla ajamisen ainakin
> - loskassa
> - auraamattomassa lumessa
> - jääurissa
> 
> Jos talvi on vähäluminen ja keliolot pysyvät vakaina (= ei jatkuvasti lisää lunta eikä lämpötila pyöri koko ajan nollan molemmin puolin), niin krossarillakin pärjää, mutta haasteellisimmissa olosuhteissa kapeahkot renkaat eivät ole enää niin kivat.
> 
> En ole supertaitava pyöränkäsittelijä ja vähintäänkin itseluottamukseni rakoilee helposti, kun renkaat lipsuvat ja kiemurtelevat. Koen tämän henkisesti raskaaksi, mikä syö talvipyöräilyn iloa. Olisiko nastarenkailla varusteltu läskipyörä edes osittainen ratkaisu ongelmiini? Tuleeko läskeilyn myötä jotain uusia ongelmia?



Jopa kehnoilla nastoilla se toimii yllättävän hyvin, kunnon nastoilla varmasti vielä paremmin. Tukeva ja helppo käsiteltävyys auttaa kiemurtelussa loskassa, mutta rajansa siinäkin. Olen ajellut keväisellä kelvillä TMTa ajavan rinnalla toisen puskiessa kiemurtelevalla syslolla hiki hatussa meikäläisen jutellessa mukavia. Terveisiä vaan sinne pitskuun.
Kandee kuitenkin kokeilla ensin, tarjokkaita koeajoon varmasti riittää.

Pehmeessä lumessa on ollu kuitenkin tilanteita, jossa syslo leikkaa lumen läpi ja läski kiemurtelee, mutta melko harvinaista.

----------


## Antza44

> Ootte te noitten stemmienne kanssa, mulla on 907ssa 85mm 0kulmanen ja 750mm levee tanko maltillisilla taivutuksilla ja hyvin ketterältä tuntuu.. Kai mä oon vaan niin oldschool, enskapyörässäki 70mm stemmi..



Vahva veikkaus, että Zeron ohjaus ei hidastu yhtä paljon, kuin esim Mukluk ja Fatty pitkästä stemmistä. Kyl määki loivakeulasta 29 viittin ajaa 75 stemmillä tuntuu, jopa et hidastaa/vakauttaa ohjausta sopivasti.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Jopa kehnoilla nastoilla se toimii yllättävän hyvin, kunnon nastoilla varmasti vielä paremmin. Tukeva ja helppo käsiteltävyys auttaa kiemurtelussa loskassa, mutta rajansa siinäkin. Olen ajellut keväisellä kelvillä TMTa ajavan rinnalla toisen puskiessa kiemurtelevalla syslolla hiki hatussa meikäläisen jutellessa mukavia. Terveisiä vaan sinne pitskuun.
> Kandee kuitenkin kokeilla ensin, tarjokkaita koeajoon varmasti riittää.
> 
> Pehmeessä lumessa on ollu kuitenkin tilanteita, jossa syslo leikkaa lumen läpi ja läski kiemurtelee, mutta melko harvinaista.



Hyvä ja rehti kommentti ilman turhaa hehkutusta! Toisinaan näitä juttuja lueskellessa voi saada kuvan ettän läskillä voi ajaa vaikka vetten päällä  :Hymy:  mutta kyllä siinä jotain taikaa on, kannattaa kokeilla!

----------


## Oulunjulli

Joo työpyöräilijä varmasti huutaa hoosiannaa läskille kun alla on loskaa tai auraamatonta lunta, sitten jos sitä ei ole niin tunnelmat onkin yllättäen vaarassa.
Nastarenkaistapa mulla ei kokemusta, mutta mikään muu eturengas ei ole koskaan lähtenyt alta jäiseksi tampatulla sivutiellä kantatessa yhtä pyytämättä ja yllättäen sekä nopeasti kuin nastaton Floater.

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Hyvä Vaasa ja Kuusto!

- Siis läskien lisääntymisestä.

Pitäiskö meidänkin järjestää Global FatBike Day-Vaasa?

T. Simo

----------


## mutanaama

> Joo työpyöräilijä varmasti huutaa hoosiannaa läskille kun alla on loskaa tai auraamatonta lunta, sitten jos sitä ei ole niin tunnelmat onkin yllättäen vaarassa.
> Nastarenkaistapa mulla ei kokemusta, mutta mikään muu eturengas ei ole koskaan lähtenyt alta jäiseksi tampatulla sivutiellä kantatessa yhtä pyytämättä ja yllättäen sekä nopeasti kuin nastaton Floater.



Siksipä talvella on edessä ollut 80, vai oliko se 120 nastainen HuskerDu DIY. Ei todellakaan mikään räädistelyrengas, mutta hidastaa sitä altalähtemista.

----------


## Two-Shoes

Tampereen läskit lisääntyi äsken. White kasassa kohta testilenkille  Pahasti veti jo urpoa virkistystä naamalle kun olohuoneen nurkassa istu satulaan  Laadukkaan oloinen pyörä.

----------


## Jehu

> Haluaisin fiilistellä mahdollisuutta talviläskeilyyn. Kaipaisin talvipyöräksi sellaista menopeliä, jolla voisi suuremmin stressaantumatta työmatkapyöräillä Helsingissä läpi talven. 
> 
> Olen aiempina talvina kokenut ongelmalliseksi kapeilla renkailla ajamisen ainakin
> - loskassa
> - auraamattomassa lumessa
> - jääurissa
> 
> Jos talvi on vähäluminen ja keliolot pysyvät vakaina (= ei jatkuvasti lisää lunta eikä lämpötila pyöri koko ajan nollan molemmin puolin), niin krossarillakin pärjää, mutta haasteellisimmissa olosuhteissa kapeahkot renkaat eivät ole enää niin kivat.
> 
> En ole supertaitava pyöränkäsittelijä ja vähintäänkin itseluottamukseni rakoilee helposti, kun renkaat lipsuvat ja kiemurtelevat. Koen tämän henkisesti raskaaksi, mikä syö talvipyöräilyn iloa. Olisiko nastarenkailla varusteltu läskipyörä edes osittainen ratkaisu ongelmiini? Tuleeko läskeilyn myötä jotain uusia ongelmia?



Osittain samoista syistä tulin läskin hommanneeksi ja itse ainakin olen ollut tällä lyhyellä kokemuksella todella tyytyväinen. Viime talvena oli alla Toikan nastoittamat 240-nastaiset Escalatorit, joita kyllä todella tarvittiinkin, (märkää)peilijäätä piisasi ajoittain ihan kiitettävästi. Aikaisempina vuosina sohjo ja auraamattomat tiet ovat olleet tuska ja ahdistus ja siihen kyllä läski auttoi todella paljon. Jopa niin paljon että innostuin ajelemaan paikoissa jossa ei aikaisemmin olisi tullut mieleenkään ajella :P Täältäkin suosittelen kokeilemaan jos siihen on mahdollisuus. Muistaa/uskaltaa vaan suosiolla laskea rengaspaineet riittävän alas. En suostu enää palaamaan entiseen "kapea"kumiseen 26":een.

t. Janne

----------


## kuusto

> Eli positiivinen kokemus nähtävästi? Onko muista fäteistä kokemusta?



Kyllähän se hyvältä vaikutti ja hymy huulilla tuli ajeltua "tällä pääsee mistä vaan" fiiliksellä. Muista fattyistä ei kokemusta ole, fikseillä ajellut pari vuotta ja "dirttipyörä" ollut vaan maasturin virkaa hoitamassa.

----------


## 1keppana

> Toisinaan näitä juttuja lueskellessa voi saada kuvan ettän läskillä voi ajaa vaikka vetten päällä



Kyllä nää tarvittaessa vetten päälläkin kulkee  :Hymy:  http://youtu.be/JyzVRh-Ht4A

----------


## Two-Shoes

Isoin ongelma ensi lenkillä oli ettei oma pokka meinannut pitää kun jokainen vastaantulija tuijotti hymyillen

----------


## Kemizti

> Isoin ongelma ensi lenkillä oli ettei oma pokka meinannut pitää kun jokainen vastaantulija tuijotti hymyillen



tuus joskus pyörähtään tässä lahtomäenkadulla, niin potkitaan renkaita..  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

> Isoin ongelma ensi lenkillä oli ettei oma pokka meinannut pitää kun jokainen vastaantulija tuijotti hymyillen



Eikö tuosta ole varoitettu jo vuosia sitten...? Ei pitäis tulla mtnkn üllätüksenä tuonkaan jutun.  Lenkit tulee sit olemaan pitkäkestoisempia ja sosiaalisesti palkitsevaisempia Q vähänväliä pääsee hölöttään aiheesta missätolla-ajetaan/ eikstoiookauheenraskaspoljettava / paljonkonoissaonpainetta / pääseekösaatille.... :-D

----------


## Jukkis

Jälleen kerran olen tyytyväinen, että asun landella vaikka duuni onkin Espoossa. Saa ajaa ihan rauhassa kun ei kukaan ole tuijottamassa. Maallahan ei fillarilla aja kuin köyhät. Kaupungissa fillarointi ja etenkin läskeily taas on trendilaji  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## IncBuff

Eipä ole aiemmin kukaan lenkillä pysäyttänyt ja tullut juttelemaan. Nyt kävi sekin.

----------


## kim71

> Jälleen kerran olen tyytyväinen, että asun landella vaikka duuni onkin Espoossa. Saa ajaa ihan rauhassa kun ei kukaan ole tuijottamassa. Maallahan ei fillarilla aja kuin köyhät. Kaupungissa fillarointi ja etenkin läskeily taas on trendilaji 
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella



Kiitti suositteluista. Todella tyytyväinen olen whiteen. Tänään eka lenkki takana ja kokemus aivan mahtava!

----------


## Two-Shoes

> tuus joskus pyörähtään tässä lahtomäenkadulla, niin potkitaan renkaita..



Sehän passaa! Sä voit varmaan joskus lähteä näyttämään parhaat läskeily reitit tässä lähialueilla?

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Eikö tuosta ole varoitettu jo vuosia sitten...? Ei pitäis tulla mtnkn üllätüksenä tuonkaan jutun.  Lenkit tulee sit olemaan pitkäkestoisempia ja sosiaalisesti palkitsevaisempia Q vähänväliä pääsee hölöttään aiheesta missätolla-ajetaan/ eikstoiookauheenraskaspoljettava / paljonkonoissaonpainetta / pääseekösaatille.... :-D



Niinhän te ootte varotellut  Mutta eihän sitä nyt Suomalainen mies usko ennen kun itse kokee

----------


## Kemizti

> Sehän passaa! Sä voit varmaan joskus lähteä näyttämään parhaat läskeily reitit tässä lähialueilla?



tämäkin jollain aikataululla onnistuu..  :Vink:

----------


## arska r

Oon lukenut näitä juttuja näistä läskipyöristä tuntuu olevan niin mukava pyörä että piti tilata itellekki trek farley 8 onko kellään vielä sellasta?

----------


## Tank Driver

> Sehän passaa! Sä voit varmaan joskus lähteä näyttämään parhaat läskeily reitit tässä lähialueilla?



Kemiztin käsitys helposta neulaspolusta pitää sisällään henkilöauton kokoisia kiviä.

----------


## Kemizti

> Kemiztin käsitys helposta neulaspolusta pitää sisällään henkilöauton kokoisia kiviä.



repslolroflmao!

----------


## Sauli Lumikko

> Haluaisin fiilistellä mahdollisuutta talviläskeilyyn. Kaipaisin talvipyöräksi sellaista menopeliä, jolla voisi suuremmin stressaantumatta työmatkapyöräillä Helsingissä läpi talven. 
> 
> Olen aiempina talvina kokenut ongelmalliseksi kapeilla renkailla ajamisen ainakin
> - loskassa
> - auraamattomassa lumessa
> - jääurissa
> 
> Jos talvi on vähäluminen ja keliolot pysyvät vakaina (= ei jatkuvasti lisää lunta eikä lämpötila pyöri koko ajan nollan molemmin puolin), niin krossarillakin pärjää, mutta haasteellisimmissa olosuhteissa kapeahkot renkaat eivät ole enää niin kivat.
> 
> En ole supertaitava pyöränkäsittelijä ja vähintäänkin itseluottamukseni rakoilee helposti, kun renkaat lipsuvat ja kiemurtelevat. Koen tämän henkisesti raskaaksi, mikä syö talvipyöräilyn iloa. Olisiko nastarenkailla varusteltu läskipyörä edes osittainen ratkaisu ongelmiini? Tuleeko läskeilyn myötä jotain uusia ongelmia?



Mulla on ns. riittävästi kokemusta Helsingin talviajosta 35 mm krossikumeilla ja 35 mm nastakumeilla. Kiemurtelu on tuttu ilmiö, tykkäsin siitä joskus haasteen vuoksi (välillä edelleenkin), mutta ei sitä työmatkallaan viittä päivää viikossa oikein jaksaisi. Pelkästään 29erillä (jääkeleille Ice Spiker Prot) tapahtuu jo aivan merkittävä vähennys kiemurteluun ja maasturi on geometriansakin puolesta sopivampi polanteiden ylittämiseen. 29erin muita hyviä puolia on edullisempi hankintahinta ja lokareiden helpompi saatavuus. Riippuu toki reitistä, mutta semmoseen en ole juurikaan törmännyt, että 29erillä eteneminen muuttuisi niin vaikeaksi, että läskipyörä olisi objektiivisesti parempi valinta. Hauskempaa sillä läsöllä on kuitenkin ajaa ja työmatkalla lähtee huvikseen metsän puolellekin ajamaan, kun 29erillä se on vaan mutkaton ja arkinen siirtyminen. Kovilla alustoilla läskillä ajaminen tuntuu alkuinnostuksen laannuttua hölmöltä, mutta jos krossari löytyy jo, voi valkata päivän mukaan sen alleen.

Lyhyesti: 
- 29er täyttää _tarpeen,_ on siis aivan oleellinen parannus krossariin verrattuna.
- Läski on hauskempi ja muuta subjektiivista, mutta myös kalliimpi ja ei välttämättä ainoaksi talvikulkineeksi järkevin valinta.

----------


## mxv

Mun mielestäni suurin ongelma työmatkaläskeilyssä talvella on nastarenkaiden puute. Tarjolla on tasan yhtä mallia nastarenkaita ja se sitten näkyy hintalapussa.

Läskin renkaat on tehty lumelle, mutta eihän tuolla kelveillä lunta ole vaan jäätä. Ja varsinkin työmatkapyöräilyssä talviaikaan renkaiden pito on äärimmäisen tärkeää koska pyörä pitää saada pysähtymään tarpeen tullen nopeasti, kaikkea kun ei voi ennakoida.

Ja sitten kun sen tietää ettei läskin renkaissa ole pitoa niin tulee otettua aamulla se 29eri alle kun lähtee töihin. Se on muutenkin kevyempi polkea pitkähköä työmatkaa ja ISP:t alla sillä voi ajaa talvella yhtä huoletta kuin kesälläkin. Läskillä sen sijaan pitää ennakoida ja stressata koko ajan renkaiden olemattoman pidon takia.

Olen odotellut malttamattomana koska Schwalbe ymmärtää tehdä ISP:t läskikoossa. Ostan heti kun se päivä koittaa.

----------


## zipo

29"Niner EMD:n viritin mukamas työmatkafillariks,höh liekö edes tallessa varastossa?Jotenkin muut fillarit tuntuu oudoilta ajaa muutamn fattisvuoden jälkeen.Toisaalta sama juttu oli kun ekaa kertaa ajeli Fatilla.
Farleylla mennään kaikki ajot: lenkit,duunmatkat ja nykyisin jopa kaupassa käynnit.(Järkkypainava lukko mukana tolppiin tms  kiinnittämiseksi)
Ilman lokareita ajan vain talvella pakkaskelit ja lumettomaan aikaan kesä/heinäkuun.Paremmin loksut saa fatbikeen kiinni kuin 29":iin.
Tarakkaa ja isoja runkolaukkutsydeemejä en ole tarvinnut.
Nastarenkaat?Jaahas,viime talvena about 5 päivänä olisi tarvinnut nastoja.
Onneksi ei tarvitse ajaa kuin muuta kilometri tietä,loput maastoa.

----------


## a-o

Mulla ei oikein läskipyörätyömatkapyöräily talvella onnistunut, kun työmatkoihin kuluu sillä aivan liikaa aikaa. Ajaminen on niin mukavaa, että tulee kierrettyä kaikki koirankusetuspolut mutkineen..

----------


## mattigr

Kemiztin helppo neulaspolku on läski luokituksella helppo, kuten jos se sanoo läskin selästä et on vähän kivikkoista = läskillä tehtävissä kohtalaisella säkällä. Muilla ei kannata kokeilla...

----------


## cuppis

Olen Sauli Lumikon kanssa samoilla linjoilla: 29" Alfine-napavaihteilla on järkivalinta talvipyöräksi. Läski on taas sopivampi jos tykkää "oikaista" järven yli tai tsekata mihin tuo polku oikein menee. Pelkkä kelvin tahkoaminen läskillä on todella tylsää IMO. Toki on poikkeuksiakin riippuen lumi/sohjotilanteesta.

----------


## mehukatti

> Mulla on ns. riittävästi kokemusta Helsingin talviajosta 35 mm krossikumeilla ja 35 mm nastakumeilla. Kiemurtelu on tuttu ilmiö, tykkäsin siitä joskus haasteen vuoksi (välillä edelleenkin), mutta ei sitä työmatkallaan viittä päivää viikossa oikein jaksaisi. Pelkästään 29erillä (jääkeleille Ice Spiker Prot) tapahtuu jo aivan merkittävä vähennys kiemurteluun ja maasturi on geometriansakin puolesta sopivampi polanteiden ylittämiseen. 29erin muita hyviä puolia on edullisempi hankintahinta ja lokareiden helpompi saatavuus. Riippuu toki reitistä, mutta semmoseen en ole juurikaan törmännyt, että 29erillä eteneminen muuttuisi niin vaikeaksi, että läskipyörä olisi objektiivisesti parempi valinta. Hauskempaa sillä läsöllä on kuitenkin ajaa ja työmatkalla lähtee huvikseen metsän puolellekin ajamaan, kun 29erillä se on vaan mutkaton ja arkinen siirtyminen. Kovilla alustoilla läskillä ajaminen tuntuu alkuinnostuksen laannuttua hölmöltä, mutta jos krossari löytyy jo, voi valkata päivän mukaan sen alleen.



Mun mielestä vähän liioittelun makua tuossa "kiemurtelussa". 80% ajasta talvella kelvit on suhteellisen kovapohjaisia ja 35mm nastarengas crossarissa tai gravelgrinderissa toimii ihan loistavasti ja pyörä etenee kevyesti. 29er maastopyörässä kuitenkin on sama kiekkojen halkaisija, siihen vaan mahtuu vähän leveämmät renkaat ja siitä saattaa olla etua niissä 20% ajasta olevista ääriolosuhteista (heti lumisateen jälkeen jne.).

----------


## reappear

Mehukatin kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Kokeilin kerran ISP:tä eturenkaana 29:ssä mutta otin pian pois kun ei tuntunut olevan tarvetta. Crossarilla menee hyvillä keleillä, 29:llä tulee mukavuutta ja Läskillä sit fiilistellään kun on vaan niin mukavaa. Enemmän tulee mukavuutta ja varmuutta kun katselee ajolinjaansa ja muita tienkäyttäjiä. 

Mutta itse aiheeseen taas. Tuli viikkokisassa fiilistä niin että otin reissuun läskin mukaan ja aion mennä kiertämään neulaspolkuja alkuillasta. Saas nähdä jos kuviakin saa aikaiseksi.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Oon lukenut näitä juttuja näistä läskipyöristä tuntuu olevan niin mukava pyörä että piti tilata itellekki trek farley 8 onko kellään vielä sellasta?



Mistä tuon tilasit? Käsittääkseni saapuu maahan vasta loppukuusta eikä Trekkiä myydä postimyyntinä ulkomailta?

----------


## Southpaw

Emmä tiedä uskaltaako Sauli Lumikon kanssa olla eri mieltä, mutta oma kokemus talvipyöräilystä on vähän toisenoloinen. Viime talvena 29 täpäri ISP:eillä oli oikea valinta. Jäätä ja liukasta riittävästi muttei lunta nimeksikään (Stadissa). Sitä edelliset 3 talvea olivat lumisia ja fätti ehdottomasti paras vaihtoehto. Jokunen päivä tietenkin oli kylmää ja lumisateetonta, joten millä tahansa zygellä selvisi. Cyclo on sysipaskin vaihtoehto talvipyöräilyyn. Aamut lumisateen jälkeen ennen aurausta ja loskapäivät ovat deal breakereitä. Parempaa vibaa ei olekaan kun tajuaa jopa elämäntapafillaroitsijamummujen jääneen kelin takia himaan ja kaikki kelvit on mun ja moonländerin yksityisleikkikentää.

Em. mietteet kalustolla, josta puuttu fätin nastarengas. Eli jäykkäperä, täpäri, cyclo ja fätti tallissa. Duunimatkat zygellä aina kun mahdollista. Tulevana talvena testiin otetaan 4,8 tuumainen Dilinger, joten katsotaan 29:n tilannen sen jälkeen. Fättini on Moonlander, joten en osaa arvailla, miten nuo hiekkapyöriksi suunitellut, mutta fätteinä markkinoitavat semifätit pärjäävät talvessa.

----------


## hannahoo

Kiitos kommenteista! Tämän raadin puheenvuoron pohjalta minun siis kannattaisi pikemminkin hankkia (täysjäykkä) 29 kuin läski. Ehkäpä yritän saada talvikeleillä kumpaakin kokeiluun, niin voin itse testata, millainen ero niillä todellisuudessa on.

----------


## arska r

Pyöräliikkeen kautta tilattu menee lokakuunpuolelle ennen kun tulee

----------


## arska r

[QUOTE=arska r;2260132]Pyöräliikkeen kautta tilattu menee lokakuunpuolelle ennen kun tulee siis trek farley8

----------


## reappear

Isonkarhunkivi by reappear, on Flickr

Tuli vedettyä Marttilan tienoilla pätkä eräreitistöä Fattyllä. Pääsi testaamaan myös kameran etäkuvaustoimintoa kännykän kautta. Baarin löytämisen jälkeen alkoivat hirvikärpäset hyökätä niin agressiivisesti että oli pakko ajaa loppumatka hieman nopeammin. Nyt saunaan!


Baari by reappear, on Flickr

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Fättini on Moonlander, joten en osaa arvailla, miten nuo hiekkapyöriksi suunitellut, mutta fätteinä markkinoitavat semifätit pärjäävät talvessa.



 Kannattaa tilaa lavatolkulla kaliaa talveks koska ei noilla mukafäteillä mtn tee jos lunta sataa. Pakkaspäivien varalle sit vaikka konjamiiniä ja lidlistä takkaan makkuria.

----------


## lacrits68

moi!


Minkäsmoinen peli toi "white" onikeon on....aika nasevan näköinen peli...! Hintakin kohdillaan!

//J

----------


## IncBuff

Toinen lenkki ajettu ja entistä hauskempaa, kun alkaa hoksata miten tuota kuuluu ajaa. Taitaa pohjois-oulussa olla parissakin taloudessa tällä hetkellä pienet mietinnät käynnissä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Pyöräliikkeen kautta tilattu menee lokakuunpuolelle ennen kun tulee



Kysyitkö Oulusta Pyörä-Suvalasta?

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tänään oli päivä, jolloin kaikki alkoi mennä päin viddua, paitsi asiat joiden toivoisi menevän.
Tarkoitus oli vetää eläimellinen, itsensä ylittävä, raastava spurtti 29":llä mökiltä kotia ja tehdä niinkuin aika jonka mies parhaassa iässä tekee ja sitten tyytyä elon auringonlaskuun. Lievä flunssa veti jo maton alta kaikilta superlatiiveilta, mutta sekoitin hart-sportit ja laittelin rensselit valmiiksi kohti coitosta. Kalkkiviivoilla tajusin että perkuleen klossikengät kotona eteisessä! Dam du schwein tms.! (liekkö tuokaan oikein) Fillari konttiin ja autolla kotia.

Onneksi oli taas tarvittavat välineet elpyä tästä hengellisyyden notkahduksesta nenä pystyssä:

----------


## mni

Sää suosi pyöräilijää Lohjallakin.

----------


## cuppis

Olikos foorumilainen joka tänä iltana fiilisteli uuden näköisellä läskillä Miilukorven lähellä uuden Euromasterin kupeessa. Näytti olevan koko perhe lenkillä mukana.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Kannattaa tilaa lavatolkulla kaliaa talveks koska ei noilla mukafäteillä mtn tee jos lunta sataa. Pakkaspäivien varalle sit vaikka konjamiiniä ja lidlistä takkaan makkuria.



Voi siellä takassa puutakin polttaa.

----------


## zipo

Mitens sitten kun sateet ja rönttökelit alkaa?
Speksatkaa lokarit ja valot  hyvän sään aikaan kun kuitenkaan ette malta pysyä pois poluilta noilla uusilla leluilla.

----------


## kuusto

Siihen se jäi, mutta hyvinhän se muuten eteni.

----------


## latuman

> Kiitos kommenteista! Tämän raadin puheenvuoron pohjalta minun siis kannattaisi pikemminkin hankkia (täysjäykkä) 29 kuin läski. Ehkäpä yritän saada talvikeleillä kumpaakin kokeiluun, niin voin itse testata, millainen ero niillä todellisuudessa on.



Ostin juuri talvitykitykseen täysjäykän kaksysin hintaan 500e. Tulin myös lopputulokseen että tämä kombinaatio on talvelle paras. Loppu on sitten rengasvalinnasta kiinni. Itselläni edukkaat Suomi Tyresit nastoinensa.

----------


## Mainosmies

Selfie-videopuuhastelua viikonloppuna...kun ite tekee saa sellasen kun haluaa...

http://vimeo.com/m/105466876

----------


## mutanaama

Monet noista läskin renkaista ovat helposti nastoitettavissa ajomukavuuden siitä kärsimättä. ISP:t mulla on sen takia vielä olemassa, kun välillä tulee lähdettyä jäälle ajelemaan täpärillä, enkä ole mun vaatimattomilla ajoilla vielä kokenut tarvitsevani läskissä takana nastan nastaa.

----------


## Jehu

Tänään tuli työmatkalla Kuopiossa Julkulassa Puijonsarventiellä vastaan fiilistelijä Whiten läskillä, tunnustaako kukaan?

t. Janne

----------


## adelaine

Läski sulattaa sydämet. 

Eilen Paloheinässä ajoin siirtymäpätkän pururadalla seuraava polkua etsien. Sauvakävelijämiestä ohittaessani huusi hän perään "_TÄMÄ MIKÄÄN PYÖRÄTIE OLE!!!_" Samalla sekunnilla havaitsin pienen poluntapaisen, jarrutin ja heitin ukemin. Äijän kohdalla tuumasin, että _menenkin sitten tänne polulle_. Tyyppi kuitenkin pysäytti pyörästä kiinnostuneena, ja siinä sitten tovi jutusteliin paksuista renkaista. Lopuksi kaveri lähti jatkamaan pururataa ja totesi, ettei hänen sanomisistaan kannata välittää.

----------


## Marsusram

> Siihen se jäi, mutta hyvinhän se muuten eteni.



Meilläkin on lähellä tuollainen suo-oja, jostain syystä on pakko välillä kokeilla. Lisää vauhtia vaan, niin kelluu yli.
Kuskin rantautuminen ojasta voi olla hankalaa, sillä kun läski uppoaa, ei jalkakaan enää kanna.

----------


## wekkuli

Tuo White tosiaan kuumottaa nyt kovin... jos tuossa tonnin haarukassa heilutaan, niin onko olemassakaan mitään muuta realistista vaihtoehtoa?

----------


## Two-Shoes

Kävin Valkoisella vetäsemässä aamupäivällä vajaan kympin lenkin muksun kanssa lastenistuin kiinni pyörässä. Kulki edelleen ihan huikean mukavasti metsäteillä,  muutama helpohko polkukin tuli ajettua. On kyllä tosi monipuolinen pyörä!

----------


## jakkok

> Tuo White tosiaan kuumottaa nyt kovin... jos tuossa tonnin haarukassa heilutaan, niin onko olemassakaan mitään muuta realistista vaihtoehtoa?



Halusin terästä ja maastoretkipyörää. Tuossa sain haluamani. Tarakan kiinnikkeet löytyy vaikkei niitä spekseissä olekaan http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-cooker-maxi-2014/

----------


## noniinno

Trek Farley 6  fun cornerista1349€. Saatavilla tammikuussa :*(

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Trek Farley 6  fun cornerista1349€. Saatavilla tammikuussa :*(



Lähettävätkö Suomeen? Jostain olen lukenut että Trek ei sallisi pyörien postimyyntiä maasta toiseen, monessa verkkokaupassa tästä on ollut mainintakin Trekin kohdalla.

----------


## wekkuli

Nonnii... sinne meni whitet, taisi jo loppua xxlstä.
Hidas.
 :Irvistys:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Lähettävätkö Suomeen? Jostain olen lukenut että Trek ei sallisi pyörien postimyyntiä maasta toiseen, monessa verkkokaupassa tästä on ollut mainintakin Trekin kohdalla.



Mulla on sellainen mielikuva että kolmannen kvartaalin jälkeen saa myydä, ainakin mä olen ostanut aikoinaan emännälle syyskuussa Fun Cornerista Trekin täpärin, nykyhetkestä en osaa sanoa.

----------


## noniinno

> Lähettävätkö Suomeen? Jostain olen lukenut että Trek ei sallisi pyörien postimyyntiä maasta toiseen, monessa verkkokaupassa tästä on ollut mainintakin Trekin kohdalla.



ainakin eilen tarjosivat preorderia.

----------


## Jukkis

Piru vie; aluksi oli hauskaa olla ykkössarjaisen Valkoisen Läskin omistaja, mutta nyt tuosta taitaa olla kovaa vauhtia tulossa läskigenren nissanpissan/corolla. Taitaa joutaa pian myyntiin,,,


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Piru vie; aluksi oli hauskaa olla ykkössarjaisen Valkoisen Läskin omistaja, mutta nyt tuosta taitaa olla kovaa vauhtia tulossa läskigenren nissanpissan/corolla. Taitaa joutaa pian myyntiin,,,
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella



Älä ny.. Saa siihen Nissancorollaan laitettua tummennetut takalasit, wunderbaumin ja lintulaudan takaluukun päälle  Ei muuta kun tuunaamaan siitä omasta Valkoisesta vähän persoonallisempaa

----------


## Marsusram

Kovasti mennyt fiilistelyt ostonapin sähköiseen hipelöintiin.
Lumimyrskyä odotettavissa marraskuun alkupuolella?

----------


## wekkuli

Mulle nissancorolla kelpaa kun tykkään vaan polkea itsekseni, enkä liiku piireissä.
 :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Piru vie; aluksi oli hauskaa olla ykkössarjaisen Valkoisen Läskin omistaja, mutta nyt tuosta taitaa olla kovaa vauhtia tulossa läskigenren nissanpissan/corolla. Taitaa joutaa pian myyntiin,,,
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella



Yllätyitkö kovasti?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Eivät ole osanneet varautua XXL myymälöissä läskin kysyntään, minä kun kävin katsomassa Tammistossa kuituläskiä niin myyjä sanoi että ei näitä varastoon montaa tule kun on niin marginaali vehje.. sanoin kyllä että saattavat yllättyä!

----------


## IncBuff

Sinne meni 2Fat Prot. Ei näy enää nettikaupassa.

----------


## reappear

Tuossa viime viikolla duunikaveri osti yhden, tai pääsi siis sijalle 16. jonotuslistalla, mutta kai nuo saapuu jossain välissä. 

Itsellä jäi tämän päivän fiilistelyt väliin sairastellessa. Oisko muuten mitään neuvoja keulimiselle? tasapainon haku on hieman... hakusessa.

----------


## bartagma

https://picasaweb.google.com/1032472...COO4zaHFmILHAQ

Kuopion poluilla läskipyörä pysy kyllä hyvin täysjuustojen matkassa yhden alamäenki ajoin minkä muut talutti.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Tuossa viime viikolla duunikaveri osti yhden, tai pääsi siis sijalle 16. jonotuslistalla, mutta kai nuo saapuu jossain välissä. 
> 
> Itsellä jäi tämän päivän fiilistelyt väliin sairastellessa. Oisko muuten mitään neuvoja keulimiselle? tasapainon haku on hieman... hakusessa.



Haluatko siis keulia vai välttää keulimista?

----------


## brilleaux

Vai keuliiko kuskilla?

----------


## Anaxagore

> Mulla on sellainen mielikuva että kolmannen kvartaalin jälkeen saa myydä, ainakin mä olen ostanut aikoinaan emännälle syyskuussa Fun Cornerista Trekin täpärin, nykyhetkestä en osaa sanoa.



Mä olen ostanut toisella kvarttaalilla postimyynti-Trekin.

----------


## kuusto

> Tuossa viime viikolla duunikaveri osti yhden, tai pääsi siis sijalle 16. jonotuslistalla, mutta kai nuo saapuu jossain välissä.



Keskiviikkona pistin tilauksen ja näyttäisi siltä, että huomenna on täällä.

----------


## reappear

Haluan siis keulia, juu nou, vähän niinku temppuilla, harjoitella tasapainoa.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Symbioosi tarkoittaa sitä, kun ajamme koirankusettajien tekemällä polulla.

Mutta onko nuo nelijalkaiset omistajiensa parhaat kaverit vihaisempia läskeille pyörille? Mulla on vahva tunne ettei ne juuri reagoineet täpäriin, mutta nyt
ne usein karjahtelee kohdattaessa. Itte luulis että kaikki beatleä pienemmät paremminkin laittaisi hännän koipien väliin ja olis hilijaa, leikkisi selällään kuolluttakin.
Eihän tuo yhtään häiritse eikä pelota, mutta kunhan havaintona.

----------


## Shimaani

Symbioosissa molemmat hyötyy toisistaan.  Mun rekku on ihan pähkinöinä paksupyörästä mutta se johtuu siitä että sen kanssa saa juosta.

----------


## slow

> * pohdintaa*
> Itte luulis että kaikki *beatlea* pienemmät paremminkin laittaisi hännän koipien väliin ja olis hilijaa, leikkisi selällään kuolluttakin.
> *lisää*



Pahoittelen, mutta pakko yhtyä välimerkin kanssa.  :Hymy: 

BEATLE




BEAGLE

----------


## Oulunjulli

Äh, kun olin pieni ja pölijä, meillä oli tuommonen beagle. Kauhian perso, melkoinen puupää, eikä ottanut kovin vakavissaan ainoaa tehtäväänsä ajaa jänistä.
Mutta oli kai se paras koira, vaikka joskus puri ja söi koko sakin ruuat... ei, kyllä se koira oli sittenkin ääliö.

----------


## Marsusram

Sopwith Camel ja beagle:


Aijuu, oma Muunlanderi on "Ressu" kun Apollo 10 kuulaskeutuja oli Snoopy.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Haluan siis keulia, juu nou, vähän niinku temppuilla, harjoitella tasapainoa.



Oisko tuosta jotain apua

----------


## Tank Driver

Alkais olla taas tunnelmat kohillaan.

----------


## Hannez78

Jos viikonlopulla jo pääsis itekin fiilistelemään  :Leveä hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kmw

^^ äijäpöörä. Niin leveet kumit että pysyy pystyssä itellään.

----------


## Esuli

1kpl karvanoppa witeä saapui tänään Kuopioon. Hyvin tehty pyörä, helppo keventää satula ja putki vain 700g! Putkiosat jarrulevyt tupit sun muuta pikkuosaa vaihtoon, niin eikölie keventynyt kilon. Kispan ulkonäkö muistutti tiepalveluautoa joten keltanen vaijeri vaihtoon ja keltasten tekstien päälle Gorilla teippiä. Myöhemmin sitten rautakaupan mattamustaa. Jarrut parempiin, niin eiköhäs ala oleman katu uskottava. Kauhea vehjes ajaa asvaltilla, vaan kun eksyin pimeään metsään, niin ymmärsinn mistä on kyse. Entinen elämä on taakse jäänyttä, liene?

----------


## mutanaama

Hyvin haastettu, onnea valitsemallasi tiellä

----------


## reappear

HC kiitos videosta, täytyy testailla noilla opeilla kun tervehtyy tästä flunssasta. 

Kaikessa tässä keventelyssä tuntuu eksyneeltä ja vääräoppiselta kun mä vaihdoin painavaan alustongaan joka sattuu olevan halpa ja mukava, ja mulla on hissitolppa vauhdittamassa menoa. Talveksi kyllä tekee mieli vähän läskimpää kumia alle.

----------


## zipo

Mullon uudet KIEKOT.Ne on täydelliset.

----------


## mutanaama

:Vink: , toiset kun tekee ite, ne saa mitä alko tekemään.

----------


## slow

Jaa, keltaista on edelleen. Kaipa tuolla nyt ajelee.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Jaa, keltaista on edelleen. Kaipa tuolla nyt ajelee.



Joo. Jos sen Echon olis jotenkin saanut niin sitten olis tapahtunut ihan täydellinen overhaul värienkin suhteen. Ajellaan nyt olla ja katellaan sitten lisää kun taas katkeaa.

----------


## Anaxagore

> 1kpl karvanoppa witeä saapui tänään Kuopioon. Hyvin tehty pyörä, helppo keventää satula ja putki vain 700g! Putkiosat jarrulevyt tupit sun muuta pikkuosaa vaihtoon, niin eikölie keventynyt kilon. Kispan ulkonäkö muistutti tiepalveluautoa joten keltanen vaijeri vaihtoon ja keltasten tekstien päälle Gorilla teippiä. Myöhemmin sitten rautakaupan mattamustaa. Jarrut parempiin, niin eiköhäs ala oleman katu uskottava. Kauhea vehjes ajaa asvaltilla, vaan kun eksyin pimeään metsään, niin ymmärsinn mistä on kyse. Entinen elämä on taakse jäänyttä, liene?



Saako noilla jarruuttimien vaihdolla parannusta aikaiseksi? Mulla on toisessa pyörässä Avidin Elixir R:t ja kolmannessa Formulan RX:t. Ja nuo lähtötason Shimanot päihittää nuo molemmat. Parempi pito ja tuntuma, eivätkä pidä ääntä kosteana. Kevyethän nuo ei ole mutta jarrukevennyksestä tulee kalliita grammoja. Pitkänlainen jarrukahvakin on omaan Mieleen.

Vivut voisin päivittää XT:hen kun oon tykästynyt niiden toimintaan ja ratin ja ratinkannattimen kevyempiin. Thomsonin mutkamallinen jakkarankannatin löytyy varastosta, sen voisikin ruuvata hetimmiten tilalle. Sisurit voisin yrittää tänään saada aikaiseksi käyttää keittiövaa'alla niin näkeepi josko siellä olisi laihdutteluvaraa.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tuon Yampan kunniaksi on sanottava että useammankin kuukauden markkinoillaolon jälkeen se edelleen näyttää varsin tuoreelta.
Ikääntyy kuin Volvo - arvokkaan huomaamattomasti. Tai sitte se on se ettei niitä juuri vilise näillä virtuaalinurkin.

----------


## Hippo

Fiilis nousussa...

----------


## Tank Driver

Pervo setuppi. Pervo on hyvä.

----------


## Esuli

Unterpaumi datsunista tuli YönTimppa spesial edition. Taakse valkonen x9 vaihtaja ja vivut X9.Tanko easton heven, mutka spezialized säätömutka 100mm. Satulaputki pro, satula selleitalia 200g. Tupit voam. Jarrut avid eliksir ei niinkään pidon vaan tyylin vuoksi, paino putos n.200g. Levy mallia rokotiili. Keula sai kilikali mattamustaa. Hiilari korotusholkit koristeeksi. Eturattaiksi 36 ja 22.
Tähän kun vaihtaa kiekot niin paino on 12 ja risat. Sitten toi on aikas laadukas tonnin mankeli.

----------


## Mika K

^ Mielenkiintoista tarinaa..  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Eturattaiksi 36 ja 22.



Eikö ne olleet valmiiksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Esuli

Valitettavasti ratakset oli 38 ja 24 tolppa 31,6. Ja kannatin ei ollut 700m pitkä. Muuten zsykä oli hyvin kasattu, tulpanavain ja käynnistysnaru oli varaosina. Vaseliniä oli kohtuullisest, ruuvit oli kiinni. Laakereissa ei ollut sorvinlastuja.
Kampiin saa 44 kolmannenrattaan jos haluaa Kallavesiajoihin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Trek Farley 6  fun cornerista1349€. Saatavilla tammikuussa :*(



Onkos tuo normaali käytäntö kun pyysivät tuolta Fun cornerilta 20% varausmaksua.. F8:sin  sais jo lokakuussa. Vaikuttaa hyvältä ja luotettavalta puljulta kyllä mitä lueskelin ihmisten kokemuksia liikkeestä.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Onkos tuo normaali käytäntö kun pyysivät tuolta Fun cornerilta 20% varausmaksua.. F8:sin  sais jo lokakuussa. Vaikuttaa hyvältä ja luotettavalta puljulta kyllä mitä lueskelin ihmisten kokemuksia liikkeestä.



Sanoko ne hintaa F8:lle?

----------


## IncBuff

> Valitettavasti ratakset oli 38 ja 24



Hö. Voisin vannoa, että XXL:n sivuilla oli 36-24 spekseissä, mutta pyörässä on kyllä 38-24.

----------


## Ghostrider

> Nonnii... sinne meni whitet, taisi jo loppua xxlstä.
> Hidas.



Tänään oli tullut myymälään lisäerä. Itse kävin hakemassa yhden, kun muutkin...

----------


## Mika K

Tänään ensimmäinen lenkki takana Whitellä ja aika surrealistinen olo. 

Paketti tuli perille ehjänä 3 päivässä ja kasaus oli nopeaa, Brooksi kiinni ja kaikki kunnossa -> poluille. Keskiviikkokrosseissa radan merkkausta jne kaahausta, ja reilun tunnin lenkin kautta takas kotia radan purkamisen jne jälkeen. Vakiokokoonpanossa tuo L-19" kokoinen Pror-malli on mulle hieman lyhyt, kuten tietty odotettua. Spekseissä tosiaan pientä heittoa sivuilla ilmoitusta, mutta tästä huolimatta yllätyin kuinka ajettava paketti tuo onkaan. On se mun 29eria hitaampi tietty, mutta toisaalta leppoinen ajettava ja menee hissukseen mönkimällä paikoista, mihin ei ole muulla kalustolla asiaa. Ajoin esim. pari-kolme todella tuskaista ryteikköpolkua ihan vihellellen ja Nallikarin hiekkarannallakin sai ajella ihan miten sattuu ilman mitään ongelmia, eli nyt vasta itselle havainnollistui tuon läskin etu tuossa kantavuudessa.

Seuraavaksi hankintaan laadukkaampi satulatolppa, jossa kenties hieman setbackia. Myös laadukkaampi ja pidempi stemmi plus stonga. Toistaiseksi saa olla 2x10 kombo käytössä, mutta 1x10 hieman houkuttelis. Etukiekkoa pitää hieman rihdata, kun ei ole 100% keskitettynä paketista ja tubeless houkuttaa, kun 29erista on sen verran hyviä kokemuksia. Ei kai tässä, kun kovaa ajoa talvea odotellessa ja eritoten pehmeisiin paikkoihin, mihin ei ole ennen ollut mitään asiaa.

----------


## Esuli

Kuleksin "YönTimpan" kaa pari tuntia ympäri kuopion metsiä. Ei löytynyt pahoja paikkoja missään, puijolla meinas hieman keulia. Antikkalan hissin rinteessä ei tarvinnut jarrutella vauhti oli ehkä 120km/h tai saattohan se olla vain tunne. Vänäriltä ei löytynyt pehmyttä hiekkaa. Metka kun ajoin asvalttia välityksellä 36*11 hyvin kulki. Ja pyörä ties itse aina minne pitää kääntyä. Ajo tuntuma on yhdistelmä armeijan jawaa ja biltemam täysjoustoa, mutta ilman niiden ikäviä puolia. Jos en olisi hankkinut jo akanpullukkaa itelle, niin tällä vehkeellä niitä kyllä riittäs. Mutka 100mm, kulma12astetta. Ilma + 17c tuuli 3m/s.

----------


## artzi

Pikkutati (tyttö/poika/muu, mikä) Mua pelottaa äiti, tuo Läski tulee  v a r  m a a n  takaisin ja ajaa mun tatille!

Äititatti- Älä pelkää kulta, Läskit on ihan kilttejä vaikka isoja, paksuja ja rumia ovatkin. Ja tuollakin oli niin leveä hymy naamalla että taisi olla tutkimassa uusia polkuja. Haisi jo niin että menee varmaan puolimatkan uinnille mereen.

----------


## mutanaama

Eksyin iltalenkillä suolle, ja hyvin tuo läski kantoi. Ja sitten kun ei kantanu, niin ei kantanu kengätkään. Hetken siinä tuumin, kun ei päässyt eteen eikä taakse, niin se oli vaan satulassa istuen rykäistävä keula kiinteämmälle mättäälle ja sitten hyyyvin varovaisesti takanen ylös suosta ja maitojunalla kotiin. Ilmankos siellä ei ollu enää hirvenjälkiä. Mutta eteneminen lakkas oikestaan siihen, kun ei kammet päässy pyörimään. Lämmintä puuhaa  :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

> Onkos tuo normaali käytäntö kun pyysivät tuolta Fun cornerilta 20% varausmaksua.. F8:sin  sais jo lokakuussa. Vaikuttaa hyvältä ja luotettavalta puljulta kyllä mitä lueskelin ihmisten kokemuksia liikkeestä.



En tiedä onko normaali käytäntö, mutta vaikuttaa ihan kohtuulliselta. Itse ostan vain hyllyssä olevia tuotteita. Luotan Fun corneriin kuin verottajaan, ainakin moninverroin enemmän kuin moneen kotimaiseen liikkeeseen. Deanilta kun saa vastauksen sähköpostiin ja puhelinsoittoon, mikä ei aina kuulu suomalaiseen fillarikaupan toimintakulttuuriin.

----------


## Tctic

> Unterpaumi datsunista tuli YönTimppa spesial edition. Taakse valkonen x9 vaihtaja ja vivut X9.Tanko easton heven, mutka spezialized säätömutka 100mm. Satulaputki pro, satula selleitalia 200g. Tupit voam. Jarrut avid eliksir ei niinkään pidon vaan tyylin vuoksi, paino putos n.200g. Levy mallia rokotiili. Keula sai kilikali mattamustaa. Hiilari korotusholkit koristeeksi. Eturattaiksi 36 ja 22.
> Tähän kun vaihtaa kiekot niin paino on 12 ja risat. Sitten toi on aikas laadukas tonnin mankeli.



Paljonko timpasta lähti painoa noilla muutoksilla?

----------


## adelaine

> Unterpaumi datsunista tuli YönTimppa spesial edition. Taakse valkonen x9 vaihtaja ja vivut X9.Tanko easton heven, mutka spezialized säätömutka 100mm. Satulaputki pro, satula selleitalia 200g. Tupit voam. Jarrut avid eliksir ei niinkään pidon vaan tyylin vuoksi, paino putos n.200g. Levy mallia rokotiili. Keula sai kilikali mattamustaa. Hiilari korotusholkit koristeeksi. Eturattaiksi 36 ja 22.
> Tähän kun vaihtaa kiekot niin paino on 12 ja risat. Sitten toi on aikas laadukas tonnin mankeli.



 Onko se sitten vielä edelleen tonnin mankeli?

----------


## Kemizti

> Onko se sitten vielä edelleen tonnin mankeli?



jos mainitut osat löytyy "ylijäämänä" omasta varastosta, niin toki..

----------


## Esuli

YönTimppa painaa 14,999kg polkimien kanssa koko 17. Alkuun olin varannut punaiset osat, hiilikuitu putkiosat. Mutku tolppa olikin 31,6 eikä 27,2, niin vaihdoinkin valkoset osat jotka on hiukka painavammat. Koejeajon perusteella ei liene tarvetta enää keventää. Jostain syystä pyörivätmassat ei haittaa niinpaljon kuin muissa pyörissä. Tähän ei liene 3kg kiekkoja saa joten läskin kanssa on elettävä. Mutta pullotelineen lisäksi tulee myös kirves, rautakanki, kamiina ja jäätuurateline. Niin on sillä liene väliä. 
Logiikka on se, että osta tonnin pyörä. Vaiha siihen osat ja myöhemmin runko. Ei tä muut ymmärrä kuin pyöräiliät. Sitten jää vielä vanhat osat mitkä myymällä saa puhdasta tuloa.

----------


## Timppa H

Viilistelyä  :Vink: 
http://fat-bike.com/2014/09/video-ha...ike-prototype/
Jokos se spessun/elswöörtin Horst-linkun ameriikanpatentti o männy wanhaks, kun näyttää toi peräjuustö horstilta?

----------


## mutanaama

> . 
> Logiikka on se, että osta tonnin pyörä. Vaiha siihen osat ja myöhemmin runko. Ei tä muut ymmärrä kuin pyöräiliät. Sitten jää vielä vanhat osat mitkä myymällä saa puhdasta tuloa.



Nyt tuli semmoinen viisaus, että tarjoan oluen jos joskus nähdään  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Täysjoustoläski ??? Kyllä on ihminen omituinen eläin kun sille tuupataan koko ajan uusia tarpeita. Vai kuka osaa selittää tyhmälle, mihin läskissä tarvitaan edes joustohaarukkaa ?


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## T_2

> Jokos se spessun/elswöörtin Horst-linkun ameriikanpatentti o männy wanhaks, kun näyttää toi peräjuustö horstilta?



"best case for Specialized, the patent will expire September 9th, 2014." linkki

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Täysjoustoläski ??? Kyllä on ihminen omituinen eläin kun sille tuupataan koko ajan uusia tarpeita. Vai kuka osaa selittää tyhmälle, mihin läskissä tarvitaan edes joustohaarukkaa ?
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella



Ei kai se paksu rengas kuitenkaan laadukasta iskunvaimenninta korvaa? Vähän sama jos autossa olis vaan jouset.. Luulisin että hyöty korostuu vauhdin myötä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Sanoko ne hintaa F8:lle?



Kyllä siitä puhe oli  :Hymy:  En nyt viitti täällä hintaa kuitenkaan huudella kun jokainen joka on oikeasti pyörää ostamassa joutuu sen kuitenkin kysymään mutta hyvän tarjouksen sain!

----------


## a-o

Nyt lähti läskit, vaimolta viikko sitten ja minulta tänään. Vähän jäi haikea fiilis!

Onnellisia hetkiä uusille omistajille :Hymy: 

Onneksi voi ajaa lohdutukseksi cyclocrossia!

----------


## Mika K

Kumminkin pian sorrutte  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Onneksi voi ajaa lohdutukseksi cyclocrossia!



Anti-fiilistelyä!
(jotain jota ei ole vielä olemassakaan äkkiä tilaukseen!)

----------


## brilleaux

Neitsytlenkki ajettu. Olen myyty. Totta on se, että läskillä ajaessa naamalla on typerä virne. Sille nyt vaan ei voi mitään. Aim in lööv.
Kävin ajamassa tarkoituksella vähän kaikenlaista ajoa; juurakkokivikkopolkua, Laajavuoren Vasurin, kelviä, hiekkatietä jne.

Paineet oli vissiin mulle vielä korkealla; 70kg kuski, edessä 0,4bar/takana 0,6bar. Silti...käsittämättömän helppo ajaa. Missä vain.
Gripparit heivaa vielä nevadaan ja Answerin tanko niin eiköhän siinä ole pyörää hetkeksi.

Toki tubelessin edut tuntien, sekin vääntö on vielä edessä.

----------


## Antza44

^Koitimpa lähestyä YV:eellä. 
Seuraavat virheet tapahtuivat, kun lähetit viestin
brilleaux has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^^
Onpa heno kuva ja "mukavan" näköistä maastoa  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

^^ Koitapa uudestaan, tyhjensin boksia.

----------


## brilleaux

> ^^
> Onpa heno kuva ja "mukavan" näköistä maastoa



Kuvasta ei näy maaston todellinen vaativuus. Pirullista juurakkoa.
Ei tarvinnu läskipojalla kuin ajella vihellellen lävitte.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kiituri

> Kuvasta ei näy maaston todellinen vaativuus. Pirullista juurakkoa.
> Ei tarvinnu läskipojalla kuin ajella vihellellen lävitte.



Ajoitko kannon yli vai mikä tuosta teki pirullista?  Tuo on juuri sopivaa ihan tavan 26 täpärillekin. Kiviä kyllä saisi olla vähän mausteena. Jos maasto ei olisi tuon tapaista niin miksi sinne metsään ylipäänsä kannattaisi lähteä? Siis ohan oikeasti. En minä ainakaan viitsi millään tasaisella polulla ajellakaan. Tylsää ja turhauttavaa.
Olet polusta päätelleen oikeasti maastopyöräilijä etkä katusellainen jos lenkki koostuu 60% tuollaisesta tai kivikosta. Nostan hattua.

----------


## Tank Driver

Gripparien antaisin olla talveen asti, ovat aika ehottomat vehkeet paksuilla hanskoilla. Olettaen tietysti, että niihin tottuu. Ite totuin ja sellaiset ois nytkin jos Yopo ei ois  tullut noilla toisenmoisilla, enpä vaan jaksa vaihdella kun nekin toimivat.

----------


## bartagma

juu sopivalla rytmillä ja vauhdilla pääsee ni se leijuu tuommosten yli!
Toki 9h ja tuommosta polkua täysjousto auttais ainaki hanuria kestämään ja ehkäpä selkäkin ois paremmassa kunnossa lenkin jälkeen.
Ja yli 30km/h enska-alamäessä täysjäykkä on aika tarkka mihi sen työntää.

----------


## mutanaama

> Kuvasta ei näy maaston todellinen vaativuus. Pirullista juurakkoa.
> Ei tarvinnu läskipojalla kuin ajella vihellellen lävitte.



Kyllä tuollaisen maaston kuski tunnistaa. Sopivalla vauhdilla se flow löytyy, jos vaan jaksaa.

----------


## kmw

Kuvan juurakko muistuttaa etäisesti Syväojan polkuja. Siellä on runollista. Hmm... Tour de Iglulta jäi mieleen se Rantabulevardi. Se oli suorastaan eeppisromantillisen runollinen.

Hieno on prilleauksin Läskipoika.

----------


## Uninen

> Ajoitko kannon yli vai mikä tuosta teki pirullista?  Tuo on juuri sopivaa ihan tavan 26 täpärillekin. Kiviä kyllä saisi olla vähän mausteena. Jos maasto ei olisi tuon tapaista niin miksi sinne metsään ylipäänsä kannattaisi lähteä? Siis ohan oikeasti. En minä ainakaan viitsi millään tasaisella polulla ajellakaan. Tylsää ja turhauttavaa.



Mitäs järkeä on hankkia täysjoustoa metsään, koska sehän "tasoittaa" tuollaisen juurakon täysin? Miksi siis kannattaa lähteä metsään täysjoustolla, kun täysjäykällä soratiellä ajaminen olisi ihan vastaavaa. Täysjäykällä maastoajo on hyväksyttävää, muuten pysykää vaan siellä hiekkateillä.

----------


## brilleaux

> Ajoitko kannon yli vai mikä tuosta teki pirullista?  Tuo on juuri sopivaa ihan tavan 26 täpärillekin. Kiviä kyllä saisi olla vähän mausteena. Jos maasto ei olisi tuon tapaista niin miksi sinne metsään ylipäänsä kannattaisi lähteä? Siis ohan oikeasti. En minä ainakaan viitsi millään tasaisella polulla ajellakaan. Tylsää ja turhauttavaa.
> Olet polusta päätelleen oikeasti maastopyöräilijä etkä katusellainen jos lenkki koostuu 60% tuollaisesta tai kivikosta. Nostan hattua.



No löytyy reitiltä kiviäkin.  :Hymy: 
Pirullinen tuli aina mieleen kun tunkkasin tuota 26" 170mm täpärillä. Sillä tuo huomautus, unohdin vain että se ei aukene kuin itselle.  :Leveä hymy: 
 Läskillä tuon läpiajaminen on sitten ilmeisesti tylsää ja turhauttavaa, koska meni "leijuen" läpi.  :Vink: 

Tarkoitan siis sitä, että toi(kin) pätkä mentiin läskillä aivan eri flowlla läpi kuin täpärillä. 
Ja huomattavasti pienemällä rasitusasteella, näin subjektiivisesti arvioiden.

----------


## brilleaux

> Gripparien antaisin olla talveen asti, ovat aika ehottomat vehkeet paksuilla hanskoilla. Olettaen tietysti, että niihin tottuu. Ite totuin ja sellaiset ois nytkin jos Yopo ei ois  tullut noilla toisenmoisilla, enpä vaan jaksa vaihdella kun nekin toimivat.



1. vaihtaminen edellyttää sormen poistoa jarrulta
2. vaihtaminen edellyttää käden siirtoa pois optimaalisesta otteesta sieltä tangon ulkoreunalta. Kyrpii esim. teknisessä ylämäessä.
3. ilmeisesti X0-vaihtaja ja noi pelaa niin hyvin yhteen, että vaihtaminen on jo liian smoothia mun makuun.  :Hymy: 
4. Tämmöinen vanha jäärä on jo niin iskostanut selkärankaan noi vivut että paree mennä niillä.

Edit: viimetalvelle hankin muuten Northwaven sormikkaat ja alle silkkisormikkaat. Ei jäädy näpit ja vaihtaminen toimii vivuillakin.

----------


## IncBuff

Näemmä väärin ajettu ja väärässä paikassa.

----------


## brilleaux

^





> Mitäs järkeä on hankkia täysjoustoa metsään, koska sehän "tasoittaa" tuollaisen juurakon täysin? Miksi siis kannattaa lähteä metsään täysjoustolla, kun täysjäykällä soratiellä ajaminen olisi ihan vastaavaa. Täysjäykällä maastoajo on hyväksyttävää, muuten pysykää vaan siellä hiekkateillä.



Itseasiassa LÄSKI tasoittaa tuollaisen juurakon paremmin kuin täpäri. Siltä se ainakin tuntuu siellä panssarivaunun ohjaamossa.

Tästähän nyt seuraa ilmeisesti saamieni rohkaisevien kommenttien perusteella se, että läskin hankinta panee siirtymään astetta vaativimpiin maastoihin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> 1. vaihtaminen edellyttää sormen poistoa jarrulta
> 2. vaihtaminen edellyttää käden siirtoa pois optimaalisesta otteesta sieltä tangon ulkoreunalta. Kyrpii esim. teknisessä ylämäessä.
> 3. ilmeisesti X0-vaihtaja ja noi pelaa niin hyvin yhteen, että vaihtaminen on jo liian smoothia mun makuun. 
> 4. Tämmöinen vanha jäärä on jo niin iskostanut selkärankaan noi vivut että paree mennä niillä.
> 
> Edit: viimetalvelle hankin muuten Northwaven sormikkaat ja alle silkkisormikkaat. Ei jäädy näpit ja vaihtaminen toimii vivuillakin.



Hyvin perusteltu. Saat anteeksi.

----------


## Esuli

Paras juurakon tasoittaja liene asvaltti, kiitos herralle maantiepyörästä. Mehtäpolokuja on mukava ryllätä maastopyörällä. Syklolla nyt mennään minne sattuu ja kivaa on. Läskipyörä on lähinnä hengellinen kokemus. Tai jos rehellinen olen sitä ne on kaikkipolkupyörät.
Vetelinpä kokkees  läskillä ratakiskoja pitkin, oli hyvä loppurentoutus.(pyörälenkille)

----------


## brilleaux

> Läskipyörä on lähinnä hengellinen kokemus.



Eilisen perusteella yhdyn tähän.

Edit: Voisin jopa sanoa kokeneeni herätyksen, nähneeni valon.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hub

> 1. vaihtaminen edellyttää sormen poistoa jarrulta
> 2. vaihtaminen edellyttää käden siirtoa pois optimaalisesta otteesta sieltä tangon ulkoreunalta. Kyrpii esim. teknisessä ylämäessä.
> 3. ilmeisesti X0-vaihtaja ja noi pelaa niin hyvin yhteen, että vaihtaminen on jo liian smoothia mun makuun. 
> 4. Tämmöinen vanha jäärä on jo niin iskostanut selkärankaan noi vivut että paree mennä niillä.
> 
> Edit: viimetalvelle hankin muuten Northwaven sormikkaat ja alle silkkisormikkaat. Ei jäädy näpit ja vaihtaminen toimii vivuillakin.



Itsekin olen vipujen kannalla, mutta talvi mennään noilla. Suurin ongelma itsellä on, että tiukoissa teknisissä kinkamissa välillä tulee vahingossa vaihdettua pienemmälle ja sehän ei ajoa auta.

----------


## Uninen

Ja ainiin... Hienolta tuo brillen Spessun pirssi tosiaan näyttää.

Alennuksesta innostuneena arvelin itsellekin ostaa testiin Whiten 2Fat Pro:n, niin josko sitä ensi viikolla pääisi vähän koelenkkejä heittelemään. Uskoisin paksukaisesta pitäväni, niin katselee sitten myöhemmin, että pistääkö Whiten toiselle kokeilijalle menemään ja hankkii itse uuden, vai onko raamia järkeä vain päivitellä. Ensimmäinen päivitys (ainakin ennen kuvan postaamista) olisi rungon maalaus. Spray, eikä mitään hiomisia tai NitroMorssailuja alle  :Leveä hymy: 

Sitten vielä varmasti miljoonaan kertaan keskusteltu kysymys, mutta mitä sanotte miten sinänsä normaalissa kangasmaastossa tuollainen 4.7" Bulldozeri toimii verrattuna vaikka 4.0" Floateriin? Meneekö jo sinänsä turhan pulleaksi, vai vieläkö rullailee yhtä hyvin?

----------


## lacrits68

mites noi "gripparit" toimii talvella kun j vettä ja pakkasta sekoitetaan? Vivut voi vielä jotenkin saada toimimaan....!

Kunhan utelen...!

----------


## Tank Driver

Ingen problem.

----------


## crcm

Katsoin tuota Brilleauxin kuvaa ja ajattelin, että nyt on tutut maastot. Vaan ei ollutkaan. Suomi tuo Juurakoiden luvattu maa.

Gripparit tosiaan itsellenikin uusi tuttavuus. Toistaiseksi en ole vaihtamassa. Käsi ei todellakaan ole optimipaikassa kun vaihteita vaihtaa, mutta toisaalta ote on tukevampi.

----------


## brilleaux

Yllätyin kyllä erittäin positiivisesti myös läskin kyvyistä enskapolulla; Laajavuoren Vasuri nyt ei vaativin ole eikä mun vauhdit päätä huimaa, mutta kuitenkin. 
Keulakulmaan ei tosiaan tartte läskissä tuijotella, kuten mua täällä opastettiin.  :Hymy: 

Enskapyörän 65 astetta vs. Fatboyn 70,5 astetta; tuli alas heittämällä ja ei kertaakaan tullut mieleen että keula olisi liian jyrkkä.
Erittäin helppo pyörä käsitellä.

----------


## zipo

> Yllätyin kyllä erittäin positiivisesti myös.



Samoin täällä.Kävin koeajamassa Trekin joustokeula paksupöörää parkkipaikalla.Ei se roxpox olekaan niin letku kuin luulin.
Kiekot vaikuttivat todellakin tubeless readyiltä.peltikehiksi.Edit:M kokoinen punnattu koeajospeduilla 14.12kg
Bontyn rengas yms....jäi ostamatta sillä jätin lompakon tarkoituksella himaan ettei kävisi vanhanaikaisesti....
Ennekin retkahtanut uusiin roippeisiin ensisilmäyksellä.

----------


## Antza44

Jotain teen väärin vissiin mulla käsi kokoajan gripparilla ja silti jarrulla :Leveä hymy: . Tosin käytänkin lyhempiä tuppeja, kuin Sramin viisaat on suunnitellut. Ergonin GS1 grippari tupit on hyvät tukee rannetta ja on pehmeät ja uloke taipuu alamäissä kämmenen alla tarviettaessa.

----------


## Kiituri

> No löytyy reitiltä kiviäkin. 
> Pirullinen tuli aina mieleen kun tunkkasin tuota 26" 170mm täpärillä. Sillä tuo huomautus, unohdin vain että se ei aukene kuin itselle. 
>  Läskillä tuon läpiajaminen on sitten ilmeisesti tylsää ja turhauttavaa, koska meni "leijuen" läpi. 
> 
> Tarkoitan siis sitä, että toi(kin) pätkä mentiin läskillä aivan eri flowlla läpi kuin täpärillä. 
> Ja huomattavasti pienemällä rasitusasteella, näin subjektiivisesti arvioiden.



No hitto, sittenhän tilanne on mahtava. Voit hakea vielä mielenkiintoisempia paikkoja.  Kuinka paljon nuo juuret tömäyttelee selkään verrattuna täpäriin?
Tuollaista ja kivikkoa on mahtava ajella hissunkissun niin että jokainen juuri ja kivi pitää oikeasti ajaa tai sitten meikäläisne kunnolla mennään aina hissun kissun  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Tollaisissa juurissa ei tunnu selässä yhtään miltään. Ottaa vaan rennon asennon ja vetää putkelta. Satula on siirtymiä varten.

----------


## Ski

> Samoin täällä.Kävin koeajamassa Trekin joustokeula paksupöörää parkkipaikalla.Ei se roxpox olekaan niin letku kuin luulin.
> Kiekot vaikuttivat todellakin tubeless readyiltä.peltikehiksi.Edit:M kokoinen punnattu koeajospeduilla 14.12kg
> Bontyn rengas yms....jäi ostamatta sillä jätin lompakon tarkoituksella himaan ettei kävisi vanhanaikaisesti....
> Ennekin retkahtanut uusiin roippeisiin ensisilmäyksellä.



 :Hymy:  eli ne on saapuneet ......

----------


## elasto

> No löytyy reitiltä kiviäkin. 
> Pirullinen tuli aina mieleen kun tunkkasin tuota 26" 170mm täpärillä. Sillä tuo huomautus, unohdin vain että se ei aukene kuin itselle. 
>  Läskillä tuon läpiajaminen on sitten ilmeisesti tylsää ja turhauttavaa, koska meni "leijuen" läpi. 
> 
> Tarkoitan siis sitä, että toi(kin) pätkä mentiin läskillä aivan eri flowlla läpi kuin täpärillä. 
> Ja huomattavasti pienemällä rasitusasteella, näin subjektiivisesti arvioiden.



Minäkin haluan läskipyörän, joka kulkee juurakossa paremmin kuin täysjousto. En ole vaan vielä ajanut sellaisella, mutta ehkä vielä joku päivä.

----------


## _pete_

^^ Amen. Läskin kyllä tuntuu satulalta, mutta rentona putkelta täyttä tuntua!

----------


## brilleaux

> Minäkin haluan läskipyörän, joka kulkee juurakossa paremmin kuin täysjousto. En ole vaan vielä ajanut sellaisella, mutta ehkä vielä joku päivä.



No en voi puhua kuin omasta puolestani, mutta paremmin ja helpommin se kulkee. 
Ensimmäisenä ajoin tarkoituksella läpeensä tutun paikan jota on täpärillä tahkottu lukemattomia kertoja.
Tiedä sitten mistä se typerä virne naamalla ja yksin ääneen naureskelu johtui.

Ja eikös tässä ketjussa ollu tarkoitus fiilistellä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Fiilistelyä Syötteen illassa

----------


## Timppa H

Horstihan se

Pohjoisessa on hienoo  :Hymy:

----------


## mni

> Fiilistelyä Syötteen illassa



Åååh! Syötteellä on aina hyvä fiilis!

Mun kamerasta löytyi eilisiä auringonlaskun fiiliksiä.

----------


## zipo

> eli ne on saapuneet ......



Kyllä.http://lundberg247.fi/product_catalog.php?c=91
6:set ei ollut tässä saapumiserässä.

----------


## Antza44

Minäkin kävin juurakkoa fiilistelemässä Muklukin uudella Cane Creekin LT jousto satula tolpalla ihan toimiva kapistus, mutta lähtee kohti fillaritoria, kun on setbackia joku 25mm ja se on liikaa mun setuppiin. Jostain luin, et olis ollu 15mm. No aina ei voi voittaa ei edes joka kerta :Irvistys: .

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Samoin täällä.Kävin koeajamassa Trekin joustokeula paksupöörää parkkipaikalla.Ei se roxpox olekaan niin letku kuin luulin.
> Kiekot vaikuttivat todellakin tubeless readyiltä.peltikehiksi.Edit:M kokoinen punnattu koeajospeduilla 14.12kg
> Bontyn rengas yms....jäi ostamatta sillä jätin lompakon tarkoituksella himaan ettei kävisi vanhanaikaisesti....
> Ennekin retkahtanut uusiin roippeisiin ensisilmäyksellä.



Kävin myös katsomassa pyörää ja on kyllä livenä hieno! Oli myös mittanauha mukana ja mittailin tuota Bontyn Hodag kumin leveyttä, yllätyin kun se onkin käytännössä noin puoli senttiä leveämpi kuin Floater 4.0 Fattyn kehällä, silti jäi Trekissä noin sentti puolellensa tilaa ahtaimmassa kohtaa että kyllä siellä ihan riittävän leveä kummi tarpeen vaatiessa meikäläisen makuun mahtuu pyörimään.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Fiilistelen tässä jo etukäteen märkään syysmetsään pääsyä ja ajattelin modifioida 29":n irtoloksusta läskille sopivan, mutta käsille meni. Eikös se ole ammattimiehen merkki, että 1.x menee hylkyyn  :Vink: 

Vai ostaisko ammattilaisten valmiiksi tekemän?
Kuvasta ei näy. Koko laitos on vänkyrällään

Sitten etuloksu a'la ämpäri

----------


## tonytee

> Kuvasta ei näy. Koko laitos on vänkyrällään



Haittaakse? Alle vaan ja kovaa ajoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MARA84

Syötteellä tuli tosiaan käytyä ekan kerran viikkositte velipojan kanssa viikonloppu.
Käytiin polkasemassa"petaaliin" se lyhin 17km merkitty lenkki lauantaina. Minä ajoin KONAN läskillä ja velipojalla oli oma MERIDAN maasturi. Tuli siellä neljän miehen porukka vastaankin maastureilla ja pari sanaakin kerettiin vaihtaa puolin ja toisin.

Ite kyllä tykkäsin reissusta ja pitäähän sinne päästä uudestaankin kun jäi vielä pari pitempää merkittyä reittiä ajamatta.

----------


## lansive

Juniori säästi viikkorahojaan ja tänään käytiin hakemassa 2Fat lite koossa 15 tuumaa. Heti piti päästä fiilistelemään.

----------


## ealex



----------


## bartagma

ealex hyvännäköne ¨dirtti¨ sulla tuolla takana vauhdinottokin näyttää riittävältä!

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tänään oli fiilispäivä.
Syötteellä aamukaheksalta, ilman karttaa nollakelissä shortsit jalassa ja nollat taulussa onnistuin menemään Pitämän kierron vastaseen, vaikka tarkoitus oli myötäseen. Lisäksi onnistuin hortoilemaan Toraslammen reitille ja heräsin sitten ihmettelemään asiaa kun vastaan tuli iso asvalttitien ylitys, jota pitkin sitten 8km luontokeskukseen ja Syötteen kierros päälle. Alkumatkastakaan ei oikein kulkenut, ketsuppimainosta lainatakseni, kahdesta kilosta hart-sporttia saadaan kilo räkää.

Mutta verrattuna edelliseen käyntiin täpärillä, huisin lystiä huikealla loppufiiliksellä hirveällä hiean hajulla.
 Törmäsin (ei kirjaimellisesti) toiseenkin fourumin nimimerkkiinkin, jolle tuli nyt naama.

----------


## IncBuff

Kävin ajamassa aamulla lenkin 29erillä. Eturengas tuntui jotenkin hassun kapealta ja keula jyrkältä. Meno oli paikoitellen jotenkin huojuvaa. Mitä tämä on. Olen istunut ton laitteen sarvissa varmaan liki 100h näilläkin sulilla ja läskin sarvissa viitisen tuntia. Olenko vapauttanut jotain mitä ei saa enää vangittua vai hä? Alkaako kohta kasvaa hassu parta...

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään lopella poronpuluilla ja muilla tuli fiilisteltyä useamman tunnin edestä. On se vaan niin mukavaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Hassu kutittaa kivasti. 
Eikunsiis Paksupyörä on zen - ei sosiaalisesti haasteellisille.  Tänään oli pitkähkö juttutuokio Räyskälän kyläkaupalla aiheesta kun paksuttimet herätti ihmetystä taukorastilla :-)

----------


## Mika K

> Olenko vapauttanut jotain mitä ei saa enää vangittua vai hä? Alkaako kohta kasvaa hassu parta...



Hep.

----------


## no-saint

Pari päivää nyt tutustuttu läskeilyn maailmaan... Vekottimena On One Fatty 20" rungolla. Itse olen 193cm ja pitkäjalkainen.
1: runko on ihan jees kokoinen, tokihan satulatolppa on tapissa mutta riittää.
2: julmetun ketterä peli vaikka omasin pieniä ennakkoluuloja.
3: kulkee asvaltilla ihan tarpeeksi kevyesti.
4: metsässä vielä rengaspaineet hieman hakusessa, nyt 0,80 mutta testailu jatkuu.
5: kevennystä luvassa mm: Jumbo Jimit ja 26" dh sisurit 190g/kpl hankinnassa.
Ja tosiaan verrokkina kuitu 29, 140mm pomppukepillä. 
Saa nähdä miten kestää kun pääsee työmatka-ajoon (25km suunta metsäteitä ja polkuja), kiekot lähinnä mietityttää pinnojen ja vapaarattaan osalta kun esim seuraavat 2x vkoa 6-työpäivää per viikko eli n.300km per viikko luvassa...
Fiilis nyt 9- ja XD

----------


## zipo

Jaahas,pakko sanoa että ei paksupyörä sovi kaikille.Lähipiirissä on kuskeja joille ei millään voi suositella fattiä.
Niiden ajotapaa pitäisi muuttaa rajusti että se traktorirenkainen toimisi paremmin kuin täpäri.
Samoin on kuskeja joilta pitäsi ottaa täpäri pois että maastoajoa alkaisi sujua.

----------


## cuppis

^^Saako Jumbo Jimejä jo jostain?

----------


## no-saint

Ei ole missään vielä toimituspäiviä tiedossa Jumbo Jimeille mutta hankinnassa siis sitten joskus kun tulevat...

----------


## Jake_Kona

Mikäs se nyt on kun pyörän kulku on parantunut viikossa. ? Doooöh 1x10 pakottaa polkemaan eikä kikkailemaan vaihteita aina pienemmälle ja pienemmälle ... Narrow wide:lla ketju välittää voiman paremmin renkaalle asti. Ohjainlaakeri on jämäkkä ja herkkä. Uskaltaa ajaa kovempaa kun tietää, että kääntyy tarvittaessa. Ja sitten uusi asenne> kovempaa vaan, eikä mitään pitkänmatkan kömpimistä alusta asti. Lisäksi luovuin lukkopolkimista ja sen rohkaisemana onkin vauhtia löytynyt uudella tavalla. Toimii imo paremmin. Kohta hurjistun ja ryhdyn ajelemaan 15cm droppeja  :Vink:

----------


## kim71

Viikko ja 200km takana whiten kanssa.

----------


## Lauttis

Tässä videolla joku viiksekäs stetsonityyppi sanoo, että läskit on koleeta.

----------


## zipo

Tämän katsoin uudelleen:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8xDy9qioug

----------


## lacrits68

> Tämän katsoin uudelleen:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8xDy9qioug



piti heti lähteä kauppaan ja kattoo jos sieltä löytyis "urban detoxia"....!  :Vink:

----------


## OJ

> Jaahas,pakko sanoa että ei paksupyörä sovi kaikille.



_o/

Lähti läski fiilistelemään uuteen kotiin. Tilalle tullee 29er maasturi ellen ehdi polttamaan kaikkia rahoja CX-tuubeihin ja muuhun kurjistelukamaan.

----------


## HeN33

Viikko läskipyörällä takana! Aivan huippua! Pyörään kyllä tulossa hiukan päivitystä.. Pyöränä White 2fat pro  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Toinen ajohetki läskillä takana. Vakuutuin vieläkin enemmän; taas tuttuja polkuja, täpärillä tunkatut/ei uskalla ajaa paikat meni heittämällä.
Taas tuli naureskeltua yksin metsässä. 
Taitaa olla Zenit kohdallaan. Tai kuu oikeassa asennossa.
Kuitenkin, tästä tais tulla mun juttu.

----------


## kmw

^ hää varautuu että kunhan on lunta kunnolla niin sitten se riemu repeäääääää.

Hyvin välittyy viilistelyt prijoon postauksista *läskipeukalon kuva*

----------


## bartagma

Kyllä Läskirenkaan pito kelpaa ainakin allekirjoittaneelle ja ne puheet läskin raskaudesta johtuu varmaan löysistä pinnoista, liian pienistä paineista tai liian löysästä pyörästä!
Mut omassa pyörässä ei oo noita edellämainittuja oireita pientä naksuntaa ja paukuntaa on välillä kuulunu mut kone mikä ei pidä ääntä on paikallaan.

----------


## VSS

Piti ajaa siirtymä kylän läpi ja ihmeellisesti kaikilla ihmisillä oli tosi hyvä päivä tänään. Paras kommentti oli kuitenkin "Siisti skootteri!".

----------


## Hannez78

Pari kertaa ollut Fatboylla liikkeellä ja tuolla saa ihmisten varauksettoman huomion. Esimerkiksi eilen kaks juappoo oli tosi kiinnostuneita mun pyärästä...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mutanaama

Ajelin malmin hautuumaan suunnalla, kun yksi kaapuun ja huntuun pukeutunut nuori tyttö kiljaisi ihastuneena "Magee fillari"

----------


## makton

15v ensimmäiset maastoajelut ylipäätään millään laitteella (poislukien muutamaa erehdystä yrittää ajaa varsin juurakkoisia maastopolkuja cyclolla) oli läskillä aluksi aikamoista opettelua, ei paljoa maantiellä ajetut kilometrit metsässä auttaneet asiaa, mutta alkaahan tuo muutaman kerran jälkeen jo sujumaan. Menee jo kaupin kivikot ja juurakot ihan ajamalla. Jos ajaminen ehkä tuntuukin hivenen raskaalta tasasella tiella, white nyt muutenkaan mikään kevyt ole, niin metsässä siitä raskaudesta ei ole tietoakaan, tuntuu ettei ole paikkaa minne ei keulaa ei voisi tunkea. Jos nuo muutamat cyclolla eksymiset on olleet ihan kauheeta rynkytystä ja enemmänkin pyörän taluttamista, niin läskillä samat reitit tuntuu tasaselta maastolta. On sillä vaan pehmeää ajaa. Aikaimoista opettelua vaan kyllä vaatii polkemistekniikan kanssa, tuntuu että polkimet osui alkuun jokaiseen kiveen ja mättääseen.

Ei oikein osaa näin äkkiseltään tottua tuohon ylimalkaiseen huomioonkaan, mitä ei kyllä maantiellä vastaan tule, kovin tuntuu herättävän hämmennystä ja varsin äänekästäkin asian ihmettelyä vierustoverille, kun läskillä ajaa lenkkeilijöitä vastaan.

----------


## brilleaux

Juu, eilen siirtymillä moni vastaantulija näytti naureskelevan ittekseen, mikä lie ollu niilläkin...

EDIT: piti vielä fiilistelemäni eilisestä; Touruvuorelta alastulo läskillä...käsittämättömän helppoa viedä tuota juurakkoiseen ja kivikkoiseen alamäkeen. Pitkospuilta sivuun muljahtaminenkaan ei haitannu; hetki ajelua sivussa ja yksinkertaisesti vaan ajoi pyörän takas puille.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Juu, eilen siirtymillä moni vastaantulija näytti naureskelevan ittekseen, mikä lie ollu niilläkin...
> 
> EDIT: piti vielä fiilistelemäni eilisestä; Touruvuorelta alastulo läskillä...käsittämättömän helppoa viedä tuota juurakkoiseen ja kivikkoiseen alamäkeen. Pitkospuilta sivuun muljahtaminenkaan ei haitannu; hetki ajelua sivussa ja yksinkertaisesti vaan ajoi pyörän takas puille.



Ensimmäisen läskeily viikon aikana on kehittynyt "tässä ei todellakaan ole mitään hauskaa" ilme naureskelevia vastaantulijoita varten. 

Lauantai illan lenkillä oli hämmentävä hetki kun sain aplodit isolta pussikalja pissis porukalta minkä keskelle vahingossa tupsahdin puskasta

----------


## svheebo

Brilleauxille kuva "Fatboy korjaa satoa"

----------


## Two-Shoes

> 15v ensimmäiset maastoajelut ylipäätään millään laitteella (poislukien muutamaa erehdystä yrittää ajaa varsin juurakkoisia maastopolkuja cyclolla) oli läskillä aluksi aikamoista opettelua, ei paljoa maantiellä ajetut kilometrit metsässä auttaneet asiaa, mutta alkaahan tuo muutaman kerran jälkeen jo sujumaan. Menee jo kaupin kivikot ja juurakot ihan ajamalla. Jos ajaminen ehkä tuntuukin hivenen raskaalta tasasella tiella, white nyt muutenkaan mikään kevyt ole, niin metsässä siitä raskaudesta ei ole tietoakaan, tuntuu ettei ole paikkaa minne ei keulaa ei voisi tunkea. Jos nuo muutamat cyclolla eksymiset on olleet ihan kauheeta rynkytystä ja enemmänkin pyörän taluttamista, niin läskillä samat reitit tuntuu tasaselta maastolta. On sillä vaan pehmeää ajaa. Aikaimoista opettelua vaan kyllä vaatii polkemistekniikan kanssa, tuntuu että polkimet osui alkuun jokaiseen kiveen ja mättääseen.
> 
> Ei oikein osaa näin äkkiseltään tottua tuohon ylimalkaiseen huomioonkaan, mitä ei kyllä maantiellä vastaan tule, kovin tuntuu herättävän hämmennystä ja varsin äänekästäkin asian ihmettelyä vierustoverille, kun läskillä ajaa lenkkeilijöitä vastaan.



Asutkos jossain Kaupin lähistöllä? Lähdetääs joku päivä ulkoiluttamaan noita Kalpeita läskejä?!

----------


## brilleaux

^^Peukkua tälle!

----------


## lansive

> Vakuutuin vieläkin enemmän; taas tuttuja polkuja, täpärillä tunkatut/ei uskalla ajaa paikat meni heittämällä.



Sama kokemus viikonlopulta. Ajelin yhtä tuttua polkua, jossa (kesäkelillä) ollut pari sen verran kinkkistä paikka, ettei ole ajamalla mennyt. Nyt meni heittämällä, eikä ollut edes hissitolppaa niinkuin täpärissä.

----------


## Pastu

> Esimerkiksi eilen kaks juappoo oli tosi kiinnostuneita mun pyärästä...



Mahdollisesti CCG:n porukkaa...

----------


## Halloo halloo

syheebon läskiin parit lisäsiivekkeet ja töihin. Äkkiäkös tuon niittäisi.

----------


## Kärrä

Tänään oli mahdollisuus kokeilla ensimmäistä kertaa läskiä ihan poluilla / kallioilla. Kiitokset siitä pyörän omistajalle  :Hymy: 
Täytyy sanoa, että oli varsin miellyttävä kokemus. Tuntui, että pikku juurakot ja kivet eivät juuri menoa haitanneet. Kulkukin tuntui yllättävän kevyeltä.
Ei tämä nyt ainakaan auttanut sitä tilannetta, että olen seuraillut näitä laitteita suurella mielenkiinnolla viime talvesta asti...




> Kyllä.http://lundberg247.fi/product_catalog.php?c=91



Hmmm...Tuohonhan ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa, kuin Hopen jarrut... ​(ja myydä toinen munuainen)...

----------


## JPHEI

On tullut myös huomattua, että ihmetystä herättää läskeily kanssakukijoissa. Varsinkin silloin kun on muksun kanssa liikenteessä peräpyörä kytkettynä, poitsu kyselee kokoajan "miks noi ihmiset katsoo niskat kierteellä ja hymyilee".
Tänään lenkillä tuli sitten vastaan koiranulkoiluttajat ja tietysti koirat irti. Pysähdyin, kun koirat tuntuu menevän sekaisin läskipyörästä, toinen ei saanut koiraansa kiinni ja koira kävi sitten heti jalkaan kiinni. Onneksi oli säärisuojat jalassa, niin ei saanut otetta.  Sitten nappas suoraan ohjaustangosta kiinni, mulla sormet välissä.
Hanska rikki ja sormet verillä, myönsivät kylläkin virheensä heti. Ihmettelivät miten tälläisellä polulla voi joku ajaa pyörällä, niinpä..
Lekurissa käyty sormet paikkaamassa ja lääkekuuri haettuna, vielä uudet hanskat ja laskua perään.

----------


## rjrm

Koirat olisi pidettävä nyt kiinni metsästyslain mukaan. Tuo on ikävää, että tollot eivät sitä ymmärrä. Jonkinlainen teleskooppipamppu pitäisi löytää mukana kannettavaksi. Harmi, etttä sekin taitaa olla laiton?

----------


## Timppa H

Eipä ollut tänään työmatkalla irtokoiria, onneksi. Sumua ja auringonpaistetta.

----------


## IncBuff

Ilmoittaisin poliisille myös jos koirat kävi kerran kiinni. Tuollaiset puupäät ei muuten opi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Brilleauxille kuva "Fatboy korjaa satoa" 
> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14...751f02f6ca.jpg



Onko oma pelto?

----------


## svheebo

Ei. Pitäisköhän tästä nostaa älämölö  :Leveä hymy:  No sentään suvun peltoja.

----------


## Tank Driver

Eiks teitillä ole vielä ohrat puituna?!

----------


## brilleaux

Läskini on ilmeisesti pantu merkille myös lähinaapurustossa. Työmatkalla bongattua:

----------


## Antza44

Kyllä noitten irtokoirien kanssa on joskus saanut jännittää. Kerrankin joku Rotikan värinen koira tuijotti lähtö asennossa 200m päässä lenkkipolulla vapaana, kun metsäpolulta tulin polkujen risteykseen. Omistaja oli sen verran kaukana, et ei edes nähnyt mua. Kyllä hampaan kuvat kävi elävästi mielessä ja tuli vilkuiltua taakse, kun lähin kipuamaan pitkää teknistä pätkää missä ei olis koiraa päässyt karkuun.

Kerran oli Sussari vapaana omistajan vieressa levellä polulla. Onneks huutelin takaa tullessa reilusti ajoissa ja mies sai koiran kiinni. Koira pisti sellasen rähinän päälle, kun ohi ajoin, että olis 100 varmasti tullut vetoharjoitus, jos olis ollu vapaana, kun sai ukko kaikin voimin pidellä koiraa. Ajoi vielä tosi hissukseen ohi ja vielä kapearenkaisella. Tuntuu, että läski herättää tunteita enempi koirissa, niin kuin ihmisissäkin.

----------


## Tompsukka

En ole koiraihmisiä enkä niiden päälle ymmärrä mutta itseäni kyllä huoletti enemmän se että koira hyökkäsi kuin että se oli vapaana vai onko se ihan ok että koira puree kun on provosoiva läskipyörä alla?

Ihan aiheesta kysyn koska itse en ole tajunnut edes varoa. Olen elänyt uskossa että koirassa on jotain vikaa jos käy päälle ja tulisi lopettaa.

----------


## JackOja

Kamoon jäbät, pidelkää hevosianne. Vassakuu: Koirahyökkäystopic.

Asiaan:
Tuleeko muuten tuosta Läskien kansalaisilta saamasta huomiosta riippuvaiseksi? Tunteeko kaipaavansa jotakin kun ajelee "tavallisella" fillarilla?

Kyselen kun itsellä ei (vielä?) Läskiä ole ja maastoon lähtiessä on pakollista siirtymää aina tiedossa.

Joku totesi taannoin lisäksi, ettei Läski sovi kaikille. Onkohan kyseessä henkilön ajotapaan vai henkisiin ominaisuuksiin liittyvä jutska? 
Haluisin pohtia asiaa tarkemmin ennenkuin alkaa kalliiseen kokeiluun. Vaikka onhan noita Läskejä jo ostoskoreissa käväissyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zipo

Riippuvaiseksi?Ei todellakaan.
Sopivuus?Kuskin ajotapa ehdottomasti sillä fattiksillä ei ole muodostunut stereotyyppiä.
Gendre elää vasta ekaa buumia.

----------


## lansive

> Tuleeko muuten tuosta Läskien kansalaisilta saamasta huomiosta riippuvaiseksi? Tunteeko kaipaavansa jotakin kun ajelee "tavallisella" fillarilla?



Höh! Eihän sitä enää aja tavallisella fillarilla kun ostaa läskin. Huomiosta riippuvaiset ovat iltapäivälehtien otsikoissa eivätkä metsässä rymistelemässä läskillä.

----------


## Esuli

Esuli on YönTimpan kanssa vesillä. Puin sille paukkuliivit, kun ei ole vielä käyty uimassa. Sujuvasti valehtelen rannalla, jotta Timpalla voi ajaa vettenpäällä. Mukava on Timpalla ryllätä kun rantautuu. Yöllä tähtienloisteessa nuotiolla, spekuloimme josko tulisi normandienmaihinnousun kaltainen attakki. Taisteliapareittain syöksyyn, minä ja YönTimo. Kyynel nousee silmäkulmaan.
Tai mehässä, oisko somaa kun Ponsse kuski menis töihin läskillä. Tai köntsä Pylkkänen olis nähnyt läskin?

----------


## Lates

> Juniori säästi viikkorahojaan ja tänään käytiin hakemassa 2Fat lite koossa 15 tuumaa. Heti piti päästä fiilistelemään.



 Minkälainen vaikutelma on tullut tuosta 2Fat Litesta? Oikeastaan ensimmäistä maasturia olen etsimässä ja tuo Lite houkuttelisi hinnallaan, mutta osien laatu tietysti mietityttää tuossa hintaluokassa.
Miten hyvin navat ym. on huollettavissa?

----------


## lansive

> Minkälainen vaikutelma on tullut tuosta 2Fat Litesta? Oikeastaan ensimmäistä maasturia olen etsimässä ja tuo Lite houkuttelisi hinnallaan, mutta osien laatu tietysti mietityttää tuossa hintaluokassa.
> Miten hyvin navat ym. on huollettavissa?



Napoja ei ole tullut vielä avattua, mutta näyttäisi kovasti, että urakuulalaakerit löytyy. Muuten osat ovat sitä tasoa mitä tuosta nyt voi olettaa. Alivio on mitä on, mutta ajetaan kunnes hajoaa. Kaikki putkiosat varsin painavia, mutta ei nyt ole mahdollisuuksia lähteä vaihtamaankaan.

----------


## adelaine

Esitän rohkeasti kysymyksen, löytyiskö pääkaupunkiseudulta nyt tulevaksi viikonlopuksi pe-su vaimolleni (172cm) läskiä lainaan? Saatuani oman Caribouni kasaan, on hänessäkin orastavaa kiinnostusta havaittavissa. Nyt vain pitäisi sopivan kokoinen pyörä saada alle.

----------


## crcm

Voin tulla pesemään vaimosi.

----------


## JPHEI

> Höh! Eihän sitä enää aja tavallisella fillarilla kun ostaa läskin. Huomiosta riippuvaiset ovat iltapäivälehtien otsikoissa eivätkä metsässä rymistelemässä läskillä.



Samaa mieltä, itselläkin jäi tavallinen pyörä ja melkein ajamaton täpäri talliin pölyttymään, kun hommasin läskin poljettavaksi. Huomiota kyllä saa riittävästi, kun joutuu palaamaan metsäpolulta, "urbaaniin sivistyksen pariin".

Onko kellään kokemusta On-onen baby fattystä vai onko kenties muita muksuille tarkoitettuja malleja tarjolla? Poitsulla hirveä fattis kuume

----------


## jupeso

Onko muut vantaan ylästössä huomanneet voimalinjojen alta ajaessa ( kalliolla siellä metsässä ) voimalinjan tarjoamaa pientä lisäjännitystä ? Tänään pukkas käsille niin saata....i , että rupes jännittämään  :Hymy:  melkee päivittäin siitä alta kävelen tai ajan fillarilla , mutta en vielä tollasia säväreitä ole saanut. luulis että läskin renkaat vähän eristäisi...

----------


## noniinno

> Joku totesi taannoin lisäksi, ettei Läski sovi kaikille. Onkohan kyseessä henkilön ajotapaan vai henkisiin ominaisuuksiin liittyvä jutska? 
> Haluisin pohtia asiaa tarkemmin ennenkuin alkaa kalliiseen kokeiluun. Vaikka onhan noita Läskejä jo ostoskoreissa käväissyt



Itselle riitti kaksi kuukautta painavalla, korkealla ja h-i-i-t-a-a-a-l-l-a lylleröllä. Se kun ei vaan kulkenut mihinkään. Nyt kun dramaattisesta kokeilusta on jo muutama vuosi, on tallissa odottamassa ohjainlaakeria vaille valmis kuituläski - tällä kertaa matala, kevyt ja nopea. No, tuosta viimeisestä ei vielä ole varmuutta. Jos ei tämäkään yksilö kulje, ilmestyy se torille myyntiin naurettavaan alehintaan ja formatoin pääni sisäisen kovalevyn kaikesta, mikä ei ole laihaa.

----------


## adelaine

> Voin tulla pesemään vaimosi.



Käytäthän vain sienen pehmeämpää puolta.

----------


## Antza44

> Onko kellään kokemusta On-onen baby fattystä vai onko kenties muita muksuille tarkoitettuja malleja tarjolla? Poitsulla hirveä fattis kuume



Babyn hinta alkaa olla kohdallaan 730€. Enskuulle lupailevat myyntiin taas ja on pienin noista läskeistä. XS Mukluk on suht pienellä stan overilla ja Trekkiä 14" onhan noita aika pieniä 26" renkailla oleviakin. Riippuu kuskin koosta?

----------


## Antza44

> Itselle riitti kaksi kuukautta painavalla, korkealla ja h-i-i-t-a-a-a-l-l-a lylleröllä. Se kun ei vaan kulkenut mihinkään. Nyt kun dramaattisesta kokeilusta on jo muutama vuosi, on tallissa odottamassa ohjainlaakeria vaille valmis kuituläski - tällä kertaa matala, kevyt ja nopea. No, tuosta viimeisestä ei vielä ole varmuutta. Jos ei tämäkään yksilö kulje, ilmestyy se torille myyntiin naurettavaan alehintaan ja formatoin pääni sisäisen kovalevyn kaikesta, mikä ei ole laihaa.



Kaihan laitoit suoraan kuitu vanteet, että saat pyörivät massat minimiin, ettei jää taas epäilyksiä pläskin kyvyistä?

----------


## Timppa H

Lohjalla fiilistellään Oktoberfest 27.9. Viime vuonna oli paikalla 7 läskipyörää, tänä vuonna saataneen jo omasta porukasta melkeen samanverran + yksi Vantaalassa asustava wannabe lohjalainen  :Vink: 

Niig tän näköisiä karvanaamoja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Onko muut vantaan ylästössä huomanneet voimalinjojen alta ajaessa ( kalliolla siellä metsässä ) voimalinjan tarjoamaa pientä lisäjännitystä ? Tänään pukkas käsille niin saata....i , että rupes jännittämään  melkee päivittäin siitä alta kävelen tai ajan fillarilla , mutta en vielä tollasia säväreitä ole saanut. luulis että läskin renkaat vähän eristäisi...



Enpä ole kyllä mitään säväreitä koskaan saanut vaikka siellä olen kulkenut sekä jalan että pyörällä...

----------


## mutanaama

Kyllä siellä muutaman kerran on tullu taivaalta virtaa, Hra Ellmeri tuosta jo mainitsi vuosia sitten, herkkä mies kun on.

----------


## a-o

> Asiaan:
> Tuleeko muuten tuosta Läskien kansalaisilta saamasta huomiosta riippuvaiseksi? Tunteeko kaipaavansa jotakin kun ajelee "tavallisella" fillarilla?
> 
> Kyselen kun itsellä ei (vielä?) Läskiä ole ja maastoon lähtiessä on pakollista siirtymää aina tiedossa.
> 
> Joku totesi taannoin lisäksi, ettei Läski sovi kaikille. Onkohan kyseessä henkilön ajotapaan vai henkisiin ominaisuuksiin liittyvä jutska? 
> Haluisin pohtia asiaa tarkemmin ennenkuin alkaa kalliiseen kokeiluun. Vaikka onhan noita Läskejä jo ostoskoreissa käväissyt



Ei kyllä kannata liian kauaa miettiä läskin hankintaa. Jää monta hyvää lenkkiä ajamatta. 

Jos mietityttää, että onko läskipyöräily se minun juttu, niin osta ensin esim. Whiten 1k€ läski kokeeksi. Sen saa varmasti myöhemmin myytyä pienellä tappiolla, jos homma ei kiinnosta tai jos nälkä kasvaa syödessä.

Itsellä on nyt takana viikko ilman Fattyä ja nyt jo tuntuu siltä, että elämästä puuttuu jotain :Hymy:  Ja se ei ole ollut kansalaisten pitkät katseet!

----------


## IncBuff

Niitä Whiten 1k€ läskejä ei nyt enää saa.

----------


## a-o

> Niitä Whiten 1k€ läskejä ei nyt enää saa.



Sitten te Whiten tarjoukseen tarttuneet teitte hyvät kaupat :Hymy:  
Jälleenmyyntiarvo säilyy varmaan hyvänä. Ihmeen hyvin piti Fattykin hintansa.

----------


## brilleaux

> Ei kyllä kannata liian kauaa miettiä läskin hankintaa. Jää monta hyvää lenkkiä ajamatta.



Allekirjoitan täysin. Monta hyvää lenkkiä jäi ajamatta viimeisen vuoden aikana.
Eipä jää enää.  :Hymy: 

EDIT: Ei ne täpärillä ajetut lukuisat lenkit siis huonoja olleet nekään viimeisen vuoden aikana, mutta nyt mennään aivan eri fiilistasolla. <3

----------


## Arhipoff

Spessun koeajopäivässä pääsin huristelemaan parilla täpärillä ja fatboylla. Ihan hauska peli läski muttei erityistä kuumetta nostanut. Juurakot ja ojan ylitykset menivät kyllä helposti kun pitoa riittää ja siihen uskaltaa luottaa. Kuitenkin jäykkäperällä ajoa takana ja täpäri tuntui enemmän hauskanpitoon sopivalta laitteelta. Talvella voi fiilikset olla taas aivan muuta. Molempi parempi tietysti... Vaimo haukkui läskin täysin kun oli ensin päässy testaamaan täpäreitä (maastoajokokemusta käytännössä nolla)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## petjala

> Onko muut vantaan ylästössä huomanneet voimalinjojen alta ajaessa ( kalliolla siellä metsässä ) voimalinjan tarjoamaa pientä lisäjännitystä ?



Mullon ainakin parilla kerralla (toisen kerran tihkusateessa ja toinen kerta hikisillä hanskoilla ns. niska limassa) ilmennyt mystistä sormien kihelmöintiä, kun niitä on lepuuttanut jarrukahvalla. Aika pelottavan tuntuista. Siis siinä paikalla, missä ne langat roikkuu lähimpänä kallioita.

----------


## zipo

Joo ja datajannuilta sekoo mittarit ja muu elektroniikka.Magneettivuo.
Päivitys trexissä.Kuitukehät ja setback masterpiece suoraan eliteen.Huom. uusi rengas diy semislicksin tilalle.
Lojolle?

----------


## rjrm

Kävin ensimmäistä kertaa kokeilemassa läskiä pidemmällä lenkillä. Mittaria ei ole, mutta kun ajoin työpaikalle ja takaisin harrastusmielessä, niin noin 40km siitä kai tuli. Yllätyin, kun työmatkalta löytyi runsaasti metsåteitä, polkuja, vr:n huoltoteitä ja jopa muutama satanen pitkospuita. Mukavaa vaihtelua asfalttiajolle. Välillä piti poiketa asfaltillekin.

----------


## Pete_75

> Babyn hinta alkaa olla kohdallaan 730€. Enskuulle lupailevat myyntiin taas ja on pienin noista läskeistä. XS Mukluk on suht pienellä stan overilla ja Trekkiä 14" onhan noita aika pieniä 26" renkailla oleviakin. Riippuu kuskin koosta?



Eurobike 2014 sivuja selatessa tuli vastaan s'cool xxfat 20" ja 24". Minun mielestäni hienompia kuin baby fattyt.
Alustavia hintoja näin tänään jostain ja oli maininta 599 ekee ja 699 ekee.
Saatavuus kenties ennen joulua.
Yritin laittaa tähän mukaan kuvaa mut, ...kele se multa onnistu hö.

----------


## VitaliT

neitsyys lenkki vedetty 50km, ja oli pelkästään iloa aja. ihmetelen miksi kukan ei vieläkään keksinyt mitan läski veroa, tai hallussapito lupa, sehän o kauhea humaus laite.

----------


## kmw

> ....Lojolle?



Ehdottomasti kyllä. Jos Timppa H. vetää ihan saman kuin viime vuonna niin en napise yhtään. Oli vallan hubaa settiä. Vaan on se vissiin oman mielensä virkistykseksi keksinyt jtkn uutta.

----------


## petjala

> Lojolle?



Joo, mahdut mukaan. Lopelta tullessa hätkähdin mun peltikomeron tilavuutta, paksissa oli moonis, krampus ja surgee fatfront. Lisäksi siellä oli kolme laukkua, juomareppu, kypärlöitä, polttopuita, auton varaosia ja öljypänistereitä, 40 litran kiljutonkka ja pari nyssäkkää polttopuita. Silti Grandi ois mahtunu halutessaan viel sinne roinaosastolle, valkkas kuitenkin matkustamopaikan ohjaamotarkkailijan vierestä.

----------


## Pekka T L

Se tuli kotiutuettua M-kokoinen Jamppa  :Hymy:  Ensimmäinen lenkki ajettu, ohjaamo vaatii vielä säätöä kun olen täpärissä tottunut pystympään ja lyhempään. Samoin eturieska pitää vaihtaa pienempään. Timppa ajoi Neitsytlinnan kukkulan penkistä ylös kun taas ite jouduin runttaan pitkien välitysten takia putkelta ja sutimiseksihan se meni. Positiivisesti yllätti ketteryys, kääntyy ihan samoista paikoista kuin S-kokoinen Ibis. Jännä tunne asphaltilla kurvatessa kun joutuu vääntään vastaan ettei käänny liikaa.

Edit: Näkyisköhän kuva nyt

----------


## Tank Driver

Katkesiko jo? Ei vaan, nässäkkä siskolikka.

----------


## Pekka T L

Tällasen kuivankesän oravan alla mikään katkee  :Hymy: 
Tai aikahan tuon näyttää. Kovin tuntuu ohkaselta runkoputket kun koputtelin sormella. Jos tipuun vertaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Lojolle?




Kyllä, jos on paskat melonta kelit, mutta jos on hyvät melonta kelit niin en tule.

----------


## JPHEI

Hitsi, Scoolin xxfat näyttää hyvältä kapineelta. Värikin olis poitsun mieleen, pitääkin kytätä milloin noita tulee myyntiin. Saakohan noita kotimaasta vai pitääköhän selailla ulkomaisia kauppoja?

----------


## Antza44

> Eurobike 2014 sivuja selatessa tuli vastaan s'cool xxfat 20" ja 24". Minun mielestäni hienompia kuin baby fattyt.
> Alustavia hintoja näin tänään jostain ja oli maininta 599 ekee ja 699 ekee.
> Saatavuus kenties ennen joulua.
> Yritin laittaa tähän mukaan kuvaa mut, ...kele se multa onnistu hö.



20" on ihku :Nolous: . Tuota kuvaa ei voi näyttä kotona. http://www.eurobike-show.com/eb-en/p...7&sMode=detail
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...=S%27cool+XXfa   ja  http://www.scoolbikes.com.au/product...ry/boys-bikes/

----------


## Kemizti

> Hitsi, Scoolin xxfat näyttää hyvältä kapineelta. Värikin olis poitsun mieleen, pitääkin kytätä milloin noita tulee myyntiin. Saakohan noita kotimaasta vai pitääköhän selailla ulkomaisia kauppoja?



nippeli ainakin omilla facebooksivuillaan moista mainosti

----------


## JPHEI

Jaahas, pitääkin olla liikkeeseen yhteydessä. Kiitos :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

> Itselle riitti kaksi kuukautta painavalla, korkealla ja h-i-i-t-a-a-a-l-l-a lylleröllä. Se kun ei vaan kulkenut mihinkään. Nyt kun dramaattisesta kokeilusta on jo muutama vuosi, on tallissa odottamassa ohjainlaakeria vaille valmis kuituläski - tällä kertaa matala, kevyt ja nopea. No, tuosta viimeisestä ei vielä ole varmuutta. Jos ei tämäkään yksilö kulje, ilmestyy se torille myyntiin naurettavaan alehintaan ja formatoin pääni sisäisen kovalevyn kaikesta, mikä ei ole laihaa.



11,7kg ajokunnossa, eli pedaalit kiinni. Osat slx-tasoa, Hybridistä lainatulla umpialumiinisella tangolla. En tiedä, onko se paljon vai vähän. Sen tiedän, että edellinen painoi lähes 16kg. Se oli paljon se.





> Kaihan laitoit suoraan kuitu vanteet, että saat pyörivät massat minimiin, ettei jää taas epäilyksiä pläskin kyvyistä?



Toki.

----------


## mutanaama

No on se kevyt ja hieno.

----------


## colli

^^ Oliko ihan pakko laittaa tuommoinen tänne, taas täytyy alkaa säästään uuteen projektiin prkl. Mistä noin hienoja runkoja löytyy?

----------


## IncBuff

Hienohan se on, mutta onko se sellainen ajaa kuin odotukset oli?

----------


## kmw

Hieno batbike, paitti jarrulevyjen kirkkaus häirittee. Mustaa tussia?

----------


## Esuli

Bat läskin jarrulevyt voi maalata maston kuumankesto mattamustalla 600 astetta kestää lämpöä. Seksikäs on, kuin Tina Turneri vuonna 1969.
Saarissa kun pyörin YönTimon kanssa niin jostain tuli päähän 11kg. Näinkö tässä taas kävi.

----------


## noniinno

> ^^ Oliko ihan pakko laittaa tuommoinen tänne, taas täytyy alkaa säästään uuteen projektiin prkl. Mistä noin hienoja runkoja löytyy?



Kiinalaisilla on niitä niin paljon, että joutuvat myymään ylimääräisiä pois. Ican bikes.





> Hienohan se on, mutta onko se sellainen ajaa kuin odotukset oli?



Huomenna olen tämän asian suhteen viisaampi, tänään en ehtinyt muuta kuin pihan perällä pyörähtää.

----------


## Marsusram

> Niitä Whiten 1k€ läskejä ei nyt enää saa.



Tarjouslehdessäkin oli vain 0.8k€ kevytläskejä. 
Laitetaans vertailu jotta näkee mitä köykäsessä häviää.

*2FAT PRO*
*2FAT Lite*

*Tuotetiedot:*
*Tuotetiedot:*

- Runko: 2FAT Pro Alloy
- Runko: 2FAT Pro Alloy

- Haarukka: White Alloy
- Haarukka: White Alloy

- Ohjauslaakeri: FSA Integrated
- Ohjauslaakeri: FSA Integrated

- Keskiö: FSA Comet 24-36T
- Keskiö: FSA Comet 24-36T

- Jarrut: Shimano M355
- Jarrut: Shimano M355

- Jarrulevyt: Shimano SM RT56
- Jarrulevyt: Shimano SM RT56

- Ketjut: Shimano HG54
- Ketjut: Shimano HG53

- Vanteet: Sun Ringle FBR 80 mm
- Vanteet: Jalco Snoy 80 mm

- Etunapa: Chosen 135 mm
- Etunapa: Chosen 135 mm

- Takanapa: Chosen 190 mm
- Takanapa: Chosen 190 mm

- Renkaat: Vee Bulldozer 4,7 
- Renkaat: Vee Rubber Vee8 4,0 

- Etuvaihtaja: Shimano SLX
- Etuvaihtaja: Sram X5

- Takavaihtaja: Shimano SLX Shadow Plus
- Takavaihtaja: Shimano Alivio 4000

- Vaihdevivut: Shimano Deore
- Vaihdevivut: Shimano M390

- Kampi: Shimano HG50 11-36
- Kampi: Shimano HG 30-9 11-32

- Kannake: Ritchey Trail
- Kannake: White Alloy

- Ohjauskannatin: White Riserbar 700 mm 
- Ohjainkannake: White Riserbar 700 mm

- Ohjaustanko: Ritchey Speedmax
- Ohjaustanko: Ritchey Speedmax

- Satulan kannake: Ritchey OE Trail 27,2 x 400
- Satulan kannake: White 27,2 x 400

- Satula: Selle Italia X1
- Satula: Selle Italia

- Paino: 15,3 kg
- Paino: 15,4 kg



Eli kalliimmaksi tulee Lite, kun joutuu hankkimaan kunnon palikkaa. Eri asia jos vaihto-osia aihioon on jo nurkissa.

----------


## Ettan

Eka lenkki takana aamukasteen ja utun aikaan....

----------


## brilleaux

Aamulla taas fiilisteltiin.

----------


## colli

[QUOTE=noniinno;2266566]Kiinalaisilla on niitä niin paljon, että joutuvat myymään ylimääräisiä pois. Ican bikes.

Paljon kustansi tulleineen, sivuilla ei näyttänyt olevan hintoja näkyvillä.

----------


## svheebo

Tänään kanssa pieni yhteislenkki "liikuva shikaanin" kanssa, Kiitos vetoavusta, hyvin sää vedät. Jatkoin sitten iteksiäni vielä Keskuspuiston polkujen katselua, kävin sitten aidalla ja pistin patukkaa poskeen Helsingin Energian viereisellä kalliolla.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mukava oli tavata svheebo! Löytyikö hyviä polkuja Helsingin puolelta?

----------


## svheebo

Kyllä siellä ajettavaa piisaa. Juoduin hesarin toimittajien ristituleenkin, katotaan joutuko maalaissälli suureen lehteen..  :Leveä hymy:  Oli ne ihmeissään, miksi joku tulee maalta tänne katsomaan luontoa.... Vaihtelu virkistää. Siinä sitten vastailin kysymyksiin pyörästä jne, sekä kerroin mielipiteitäni polkujen käytöstä. Tekivät jotain juttua keskuspuiston käytöstä, millä eri tavoin ihmiset siellä virkistäytyvät.

----------


## Pastu

> Tein itselleni "Bike parkin" saa siellä muutkin ajaa eikä maksa mitään!



Mäkin kävin siellä  :Hymy:  Liikkuvalle shikaanille kiitos rakentelusta!
Kuva Antti Nyman Photography

----------


## kmw

^ erittäin hieno kuva!

minäkin tänään läskifiilistelin lähimettissä. On se maastopyörä vaan sitten eri hyvä maastossa. Kunnääs on ollut kova Strg-kiima päällänsä eikä se osoita lientymisen merkkejä  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^^ On hieno otos! Kohta joku luulee että siellä on hienokin rata tehtynä  :Hymy:

----------


## Lauttis

Pastun kuva on pähee!

----------


## slow

Pastulla mahtava fiilis.

----------


## kim71

Jostain white fat2 pro:n keventäminen aloitettava  :Leveä hymy:  kuitu pulloteline Aasiasta reilu 20g...väritkin natsaa....eikä hinta päätä huimaa!

----------


## reappear

Pastun kuva on aivan loistava, kateuttakin herättävä... vaikka itse  fiilistelin Marttilan eräreitistöllä tänään. Jos sitä lähtis huomenna  keskuspuistoon pörräämään iltapäivällä.

----------


## noniinno

Nyt on kolmen tunnin kokemus kiinankuituläskistä, tässä vähän tajunnanvirtaa. 

Onhan tuo ihan kohtuullisen hyvä kulkemaan joka paikasta, ja huomattavasti kevyemmä tuntuinen kuin Moonlanderi. Nopeudessa häviää kuitenkin kaksysille omassa käytössäni mennen tullen ja vielä palatessakin. Kivikoiden ajaminen on melko kaksijakoista - kaksysillä pääsee kivien välistä sujuvasti, isoimmat lohkareet yliajaen. Pylleröllä on pakko ajaa suoraa päin, rengas kun ei mahdu mihinkään ja ajolinjavalikoima kivikossa on paljon suppeampi.  Itseohjautuvuus on paljon vähäisempää kuin oli Moonlanderilla. Fillari on notkeampi kuin kaksysi mutta toisaalta hieman rauhattomampi. Huomattavasti paremman ajan sain vakiolenkilläni kellotettua täysjoustokaksysillä kuin pullukalla. Lenkki sisältää röllikivikkoa ja muutamia kovavauhtisia pätkiä. Kovassa vauhdissa kivet lyövät vanteelle. Jos nostaa rengaspaineita, niin olo on kuin flipperin kuulalla renkaan pomppiessa kiveltä toiselle. Muutama jyrkkä ylämäki tuli ajettua, missä kaksysi yleensä sutaisee ja vauhti loppuu. Tietty renkaan pito on parempi, mutta luultavasti läskin lyhyempi välitys vaikuttaa myös. Alamäkeen fatti taittuu ihan hyvin, mutta meno on rauhatonta, vaikka keulakulma on melko loiva, 68,5°. Nopeat kiihdytykset ovat fätillä hieman tuskallisia, puolentoista kilon renkaat ovat puolentoistakilon renkaita. Ihmeellistä oli, että 120mm keskiön levittämät kammet tuntuivat luontevilta -ei tullut tuntemusta jalat harallaan ajamisesta. Fatin parempi kulkevuus kuivassa metsässä on myös osittain harhaa: kaksysillä ei tule ajettua ryömintävauhtia näreikössä, kun taas läskillä se tuntuu luontevalta etenemistavalta. 

En tiedä - jos pitäisi valita, niin kaksysi täysjoustona olisi valintani. Ajaminen on kevyttä, kääntyminen veitsenskarppia ja vauhti kovempi sekä ajaminen mukavampaa. Pyllerö saa odottaa tallissa talvea ja lunta, lienee sitten elementissään. Hatunnosto jäsen Skille, joka vei fattiansa Syötteellä todella tyylikkäästi ja nopeasti. Ehkä olisin kokenut ahaa-elämyksiä fatin selässä, jos siirtyisin 26" rengaskoosta, mutta kaksysi muhkealla kumella on jotenkin parempi ja vauhdikkaapi valinta kuivalla syyspolulla. Retkeilykäytössä fätti varmaan olisi loistava, mutta itse en yöretkiä harrasta. Onneksi ei tarvitse tehdä valintaa, vaan molemmat, sekä kaksysi että fattibatti, ovat lähtövalmiudessa fiiliksen mukaan.

----------


## Jukkis

Eikös nuo rungot näissä matskusta riippumatta ole kaikki nuudelinpurijoiden käsistä lähtöisin,,,


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## Ski

> Nyt on kolmen tunnin kokemus kiinankuituläskistä, tässä vähän tajunnanvirtaa. 
> 
> Onhan tuo ihan kohtuullisen hyvä kulkemaan joka paikasta, ja huomattavasti kevyemmä tuntuinen kuin Moonlanderi. Nopeudessa häviää kuitenkin kaksysille omassa käytössäni mennen tullen ja vielä palatessakin. Kivikoiden ajaminen on melko kaksijakoista - kaksysillä pääsee kivien välistä sujuvasti, isoimmat lohkareet yliajaen. Pylleröllä on pakko ajaa suoraa päin, rengas kun ei mahdu mihinkään ja ajolinjavalikoima kivikossa on paljon suppeampi.  Itseohjautuvuus on paljon vähäisempää kuin oli Moonlanderilla. Fillari on notkeampi kuin kaksysi mutta toisaalta hieman rauhattomampi. Huomattavasti paremman ajan sain vakiolenkilläni kellotettua täysjoustokaksysillä kuin pullukalla. Lenkki sisältää röllikivikkoa ja muutamia kovavauhtisia pätkiä. Kovassa vauhdissa kivet lyövät vanteelle. Jos nostaa rengaspaineita, niin olo on kuin flipperin kuulalla renkaan pomppiessa kiveltä toiselle. Muutama jyrkkä ylämäki tuli ajettua, missä kaksysi yleensä sutaisee ja vauhti loppuu. Tietty renkaan pito on parempi, mutta luultavasti läskin lyhyempi välitys vaikuttaa myös. Alamäkeen fatti taittuu ihan hyvin, mutta meno on rauhatonta, vaikka keulakulma on melko loiva, 68,5°. Nopeat kiihdytykset ovat fätillä hieman tuskallisia, puolentoista kilon renkaat ovat puolentoistakilon renkaita. Ihmeellistä oli, että 120mm keskiön levittämät kammet tuntuivat luontevilta -ei tullut tuntemusta jalat harallaan ajamisesta. Fatin parempi kulkevuus kuivassa metsässä on myös osittain harhaa: kaksysillä ei tule ajettua ryömintävauhtia näreikössä, kun taas läskillä se tuntuu luontevalta etenemistavalta. 
> 
> En tiedä - jos pitäisi valita, niin kaksysi täysjoustona olisi valintani. Ajaminen on kevyttä, kääntyminen veitsenskarppia ja vauhti kovempi sekä ajaminen mukavampaa. Pyllerö saa odottaa tallissa talvea ja lunta, lienee sitten elementissään. Hatunnosto jäsen Skille, joka vei fattiansa Syötteellä todella tyylikkäästi ja nopeasti. Ehkä olisin kokenut ahaa-elämyksiä fatin selässä, jos siirtyisin 26" rengaskoosta, mutta kaksysi muhkealla kumella on jotenkin parempi ja vauhdikkaapi valinta kuivalla syyspolulla. Retkeilykäytössä fätti varmaan olisi loistava, mutta itse en yöretkiä harrasta. Onneksi ei tarvitse tehdä valintaa, vaan molemmat, sekä kaksysi että fattibatti, ovat lähtövalmiudessa fiiliksen mukaan.



Täällä pohjoisessa ihan korvia kuumottaa ja punastellaan... kiitos vaan kommentista!   :Hymy: 
Kevyttä Läskiä olisi hieno kokeilla kunnolla joskus. Juhan Whiteout tuntui todella ketterältä Syötteen Hotellin pihalla. En kyllä ole vielä Farleytä keventäny yhtään jotta katotaan mitä talvi tuo tullessaan. ..vaikka ensin se tubelesointi  :Hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Turnerilta tulee läskitäpäri. Tahtoo..
http://www.mtb-mag.com/en/prototype-...ike-king-kahn/

----------


## brilleaux

Kuvien perusteella kyseessä ei ole läski. Paksurenkainen täpäri.  :Leveä hymy: 
3.8 ei oikein ole vielä läski, jos tohon ei muuta mahdu...

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kuvien perusteella kyseessä ei ole läski. Paksurenkainen täpäri. 
> 3.8 ei oikein ole vielä läski, jos tohon ei muuta mahdu...



 Voi helvetti! Olenko mä kohta 3 vuotta elänyt siinä uskossa että ajan läskillä? Otan takkini...

----------


## pekoni

> Voi helvetti! Olenko mä kohta 3 vuotta elänyt siinä uskossa että ajan läskillä? Otan takkini...



meillä vaimokin on uskotellut, että koolla ei ole väliä....

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Kyllä siellä ajettavaa piisaa. Juoduin hesarin toimittajien ristituleenkin, katotaan joutuko maalaissälli suureen lehteen..  Oli ne ihmeissään, miksi joku tulee maalta tänne katsomaan luontoa.... Vaihtelu virkistää. Siinä sitten vastailin kysymyksiin pyörästä jne, sekä kerroin mielipiteitäni polkujen käytöstä. Tekivät jotain juttua keskuspuiston käytöstä, millä eri tavoin ihmiset siellä virkistäytyvät.



svheebo pääsi oikein kuvan kera hesariin! Julkkis  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Alle 4.7" ei ole läski.

----------


## zipo

Yleltä bongattua.http://yle.fi/uutiset/laski_tulee_he...utiota/7454386


Kesän aikana kovalla työllä ja rahalla hankittujen kilojen odotetaan  lähtevän tehokkaasti ja nopeasti, mutta miksi se läski ei lähde, vaikka  kuinka nostaa kahvakuulaa ja syö rahkaa. Miksi läski tuli niin helposti?– Se on totta! huudahtaa pitkän linjan lihavuustutkija, professori Aila Rissanen.
Helsingin  ja Uudenmaan sairaanhoitopiirin Lihavuustutkimusyksikössä työskentelevä  Rissanen muistuttaa samaan hengenvetoon, että jokainen ihminen on  yksilö, mutta tässä tapauksessa enemmistön elimistöt ovat suhteelllisen  samanlaisia.
– Pitää muistaa kuitenkin, että meistä ihmisistä noin  joka kolmas on sellaisia, joilla energian liikkeellelähtö on  liukkaampaa kuin muilla. Biologiset erot ihmisten välillä ovat aika  isoja. Läski tulee helposti ja lähtee vaikeasti on keskimääräisenä  totuutena oikein.
Rissanen näkee nykyihmiseen helposti kertyvän läskin koko ihmiskunnan evoluution tuloksena.

Relevanttia fillaritrendi hypetyksessä?
Se 4.8 alle 100mm kehillä ei ole oikea läski,varsinkaan jos ei saa rengasta irti tai osaa tehdä tubeless konversiota.

Asiakysymys:Mitä eroa on ajella 4.8 tai 3.8/4 renkailla?Jos vaikka laitaa hiilarikehät 90mm ,65mm tai 47mm,80mm 100mm alukehät samoille renkaille sisureilla versus tubeless?

----------


## Antza44

Mukamas läskeilijöille 100mm vannetta Spessuihin, Whiteihin ja 4.8" alle eihän nekään muuten läskejä ole kai noin speksattuna :Sekaisin:  :Vink: .

----------


## petjala

> Voi helvetti! Olenko mä kohta 3 vuotta elänyt siinä uskossa että ajan läskillä? Otan takkini...



Surut pois ja kukka rintaan!
Minähän olen taas sillä tosiläskillä ajanu kaks ja puol vuotta ja viimeiset kaks kesäkautta pyöritelly ajatusta himpun kapeemmista kiekoista. Hmm... Moonikseen toiset kiekot kesäkivikkoon vai toisille kiekoille kokonaan uus asennusalusta?
Kuka mistäkin sit tykkää, tyytyväisiäkin naamoja on ollut paksuilla metsässä, vanneleveyksilla 40-100mm ja renkailla jotka >3,8". Vai oliks siinä single-REEBissä hetken jopa alle 40mm kehät? Tiiä nuista ja loppuis jo tää räkätauti.

----------


## brilleaux

Nooh...älkää huoliko, kohta markkinakoneisto myy teille 29" täpäriläskiä.  :Leveä hymy: 
Kunhan provoilen, ihmettelen vaan miksei täpäriläskit syö leveitä gummeja...

----------


## IncBuff

On tää läskeilykin niin vaikeaa ja elitististä puuhaa että meni kiinnostus. Tarviiko joku Whiteä?

----------


## zipo

Sinkula reeb kulkee kiekoilla kuin kiekoilla ihan prrkleesti puhumattakaan rengasvalinnoista.
Hodarit lienee viimeisemmät päivitykset,voisihan se joskus heittää snadia raporttia toimivuudesta.
Räkäsiä naurufiiliksiä:Ei kandee keulia kapealla puusillalla,turtsasin eilen pari sormea turvoksiin kikkailessa.
Olen ihan varma että syynä liian iso runko ja liian kapeat renkaat.Mitä tilalle että homma onnistuisi niin että ei menettäisi muutamaa kilo€ turhaan?

@B.Täpäriläskeissä on vaimentimet,toimii kai paremmin 3.8":lla  tai sitten linkkutsydeemien/kampi combojen toteuttaminen ja kestävyys tulee vastaan.Ehkä?
Ennakkoon on vaikea antaa arvioita.Voi olla hyviäkin vekottimia...mielelläni kokeilisin moista jos tilaisuus osuu kohdalle.
@IncBuff.   Fattis Rules:#1 Huono huumori  #2 Ei pukeutumiskoodia. #3 Aina jeesataan probleemeissa. #4 Kehutaan fatbikea maailmanpelastajaksi (En noudata)

----------


## petjala

Puusilloilta nurinturailuun (ja epäonnisiin lossivirityksiin?) sopinee http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/fat...0909141557.jpg koska Vassagon VerFetten tehdään myös valmiiksi märän kissan geometrialla...

----------


## zipo

No just tota kattelin muutama päivä sitten.Melko Elitistinen.

----------


## brilleaux

Enkä sano ei koskaan, on tässä jo senverran opittu.  :Leveä hymy: 
Mistäpä tiedän jos ajan vuoden päästä täpäriläskillä!

Epäilen suuresti kyllä.

----------


## PaH

> Sinkula reeb kulkee kiekoilla kuin kiekoilla ihan prrkleesti puhumattakaan rengasvalinnoista.
> Hodarit lienee viimeisemmät päivitykset,voisihan se joskus heittää snadia raporttia toimivuudesta...



Heti ku selekänsä kääntää ni voorumilla on enempi fätbaik-pulinalankoja kun nuukselassa lahoja tatteja.

Hodarit on jees; tarttin korvikkeen neljässä kuukaudessa kyljistään lahonneen showshoen tilalle taakke ja sinne ekan heitin parisen viikkoa sit. Laitoin joku päivä sit toisen eteen kans, beeäfällän tilalle. Noilla 45mm kehillä leveyttä noissa on ~91mm, parisen milliä jää korkeudessa snowshoelle ja puolisen senttiä bfl:lle. Nuihe painot oli 1180g ja 1210g. Ku ajopaineet on mulla siellä 0.6-0.7 välillä, niin onha nuo eto pelit. Rullaa ku bfl ja pitää paremmin ku nate. Näin sulan maan aikoina ajelen mieluummin noilla kun budeilla tms, molemmilla pääsee louhikoissa kivesten ylitte mut nuo nakkikumit sopii välillä myös niihe kivesten väliin jos sillai tykkää. 

Muuten on fättisäätö jääny minimiin kun ei tuo härveli ees nitise eikä mee särki. Tosin sekakäytön takia tanko suoristu maltilliseen 12asteen bäksviippiin, ei tartte nii hirmusti totutella kun välillä vaihdepyörää ulkoiluttaa. 

^^^ tommonen VerFetten olis kelvannu jos noita männä talvena olis saanu järkevällä toimitusajalla.
 Vahva veikkaus et toi on tehty just niillä mitoilla millä kustomia heiltä kyselin. No, toimii tuo vaikka ruosteen päällä on panimofirman tarrat.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mulla on kai sitten fättifrontti kun on Bud edessä ja GC takana.

----------


## Ski

> On tää läskeilykin niin vaikeaa ja elitististä puuhaa että meni kiinnostus. Tarviiko joku Whiteä?



No niin... sille vois olla ottajia, laita privaa niin pääset varmaan siitä eroon.

----------


## 2cka

> On tää läskeilykin niin vaikeaa ja elitististä puuhaa että meni kiinnostus. Tarviiko joku Whiteä?



Jos kyseessä on pro, koko 17" ni vaihdossa tarjoan profiilista löytyvän hybridin tai 500e. Tuliko kaupat?

----------


## Rautaperse

Trek on näköjään saanut paksurenkaisen etujoustopyöränsä kauppoihin. 

http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~XzF9x0000001...F&Y104=TR-5088

----------


## noniinno

^kolme tonnia etujousitetusta alupyörästä alukiekoin. Ei se tyhmä ole, joka pyytää...

----------


## mutanaama

> ^kolme tonnia etujousitetusta alupyörästä alukiekoin. Ei se tyhmä ole, joka pyytää...



Osasarjaan nähden ihan järkevä hinta, pelkkään voimansiirtoon uppoaa jo liki tonni.

----------


## Hissitolppa

Hupikulmauksen tarjous Farley 8:sta oli lähempänä kahta kuin kolmea tuhatta toimitettuna..

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> ^kolme tonnia etujousitetusta alupyörästä alukiekoin. Ei se tyhmä ole, joka pyytää...



Niin ja jos pyörä oikeasti kiinnostaa niin kannattaa kysyä tarjousta muutamasta paikasta, saattaa yllättyä positiivisesti... Ja niinkuin mutis tuossa toteaa niin ei pyörä ihan huonoilla osilla ole kasattu.
Edit, Hissitolppa on oikeassa!

----------


## crcm

Kyllä alle 4 tuumaset on mun silmissä semiläskejä.  :Cool:

----------


## IncBuff

> Jos kyseessä on pro, koko 17" ni vaihdossa tarjoan profiilista löytyvän hybridin tai 500e. Tuliko kaupat?



Ei ku se on 19".

----------


## Ski

Oulussa vois olla kaveri kiinnostunu 19. Jos sua ei enää se kiinnosta niin ota yhteyttä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

> meillä vaimokin on uskotellut, että koolla ei ole väliä....



Ei se koko vaan se miten nopeessa persiissä se on kiinni  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Oulussa vois olla kaveri kiinnostunu 19. Jos sua ei enää se kiinnosta niin ota yhteyttä.



No se pyörä on kaupan sellaisella foorumillä, jolla näitä kuuluu myydä. Sieltä löytyy tiedot kuten hinta, jos kiinnostaa  :Hymy: 

Lopetan nyt tähän ettei Markku suutu.

----------


## jupeso

Porvoossa kaverin mukana spessun fatboyn renkaita potkimassa. Mukava myyjä vastaili tyhmiin kysymyksiin ja sanoi 2015 joustokeula mallin tulevan pian liikkeeseen. Hintakin oli edullinen 4100 eur :Hymy:  Kaveri jäi tinkaamaan 2014 perus fätboy L kokoa joka viimeinen ja väitti 1700 eurolla vaihtavan omistajaa ( ovh 1990 )  varmaanhan toi hinta on ostajasta kiinni, mut siinäpä vinkkiä jos spessun fatboy kiinnostaa  :Hymy:  liike on porvoon pyöräkeskus

----------


## Esuli

Tarkemmin kun ajattelen niin YönTimppa ei korvaa ketään, eikä sitä korvaa mikään. Timo vie roskat, Timppa hakee lehden, Timuli lähtee 3krt päivässä nuuskimaan ilman koiraa. Timppa on tytär, äiti ja mummo. Kun tekee jollain vehkeellä pitemmän lenkin, on kiva käydä jälkipäivänä Timun kaa vain oleilemassa milloin missäin puskissa.
Jos Timolle laittaa liikaa vaatimuksia, niin käy kuin akanpullukan kanssa. Kaikille tulee pahamieli. Ja onhan YönTimo kaunis, kun tottuu paksuhin niihin.
Timppa muuten osaa uida. Siinä on etunsa, pilikille heti kun tulee 1cm jäät.

----------


## Timppa H



----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^no huh! Ajaisin!!!

----------


## Oulunjulli

On kai tuolla penkki liian alhaalla, ainaki korkkareille.

----------


## brilleaux

Seuraavana ostoslistalla. Hankintapaikkaa saa vinkata.

----------


## Ettan



----------


## brilleaux

^Tyylikästä.

EDIT: Onko vielä kokemuksia persroiskeläpän toimivuudesta? Mucky Nuts kaiketi?

----------


## Kemizti

Oma persläppä toimii ainakin ihkun mainiosti, estää toki lähinnä kuran/veden sinkoutumisen suoraan persvakoon/satulan ja hanurin väliin, mutta ne on imho tärkeimmät kohteetkin.. Igluvalmisteen tuote mulla..

----------


## kmw

Mutiscarbon pesee ja huuhtelee kaikki, ugh.

----------


## devon

Minulta löytyy Mucky Nutsin Fat Butt Fender  :Cool:  On todellakin Butt Fender eli suojaa persiin, selkä on roiskeiden peitossa. Ja on riittävän leveä ainakin Muklukin kumeille, perusversio eli se kapeampi Butt Fender kusi laidoista ahterin märäksi, tuo leveämpi suojaa oikeasti kunnolla. Ihan tuurillaan Sportian konkurssimyynnistä bongasin viimeisen kappaleen noita läskiperäsuojia, en edes tiennyt sellaisia olevan olemassa.

----------


## Anaxagore

Mulla on kans Mucky Nuts Fat Butt Fender. Eilisessä sateessa ei kyllä riitä muuta kuin nimensä mukaisesti perseen suojaukseen (ja persekin kastuu lopulta kun selkä kastuu ja vesi valuu). Selkä ja niska kurassa. Aika turha kapistus ja hankalahko/hidas asentaa.  Tosin kun sen asentaa niin antaa olla paikoillaan. Mieluummin heitän jonkun sks-tyyppisellä kiinnityksellä olevan pidemmän lokarin tilalle niin saa selälle suojaa.

----------


## brilleaux

No taidan unohtaa koko turhakkeen. Lajin olemukseen kuuluu paskaantuminen.  :Leveä hymy: 
Ja toisekseen kuinkas ton kanssa toimitaan jos tarttee pudottaa ahteria penkin taakse...

----------


## Anaxagore

> No taidan unohtaa koko turhakkeen. Lajin olemukseen kuuluu paskaantuminen. 
> Ja toisekseen kuinkas ton kanssa toimitaan jos tarttee pudottaa ahteria penkin taakse...



Se taittuu kivutta alaspäin, joten hyvin toimii. Ellei takerru housuihin kiinni  :No huh!:

----------


## brilleaux

No juu, ja onhan mulla hissitolppa.

Mutta annan kuran lentää.  :Leveä hymy: 
Eteen kyllä hommasin Fat Face Fenderin, sekään ei tosin ole vielä paikallaan.
Mä kun ajan aina se tyhmä virne naamalla.

----------


## Kemizti

Mäkin fiilistelin kuralärpäkkeet paikalleen, nää ei oo mutiscarbonia, vaan Igluplastikkia:

----------


## kmw

Imo syyskevätmärillä ajaessa kunnon takakuralärpäke on ihan must. Märkä perse/selkä laittaa koko ukon hytisemään nopsaan.  Rumiahan ne kaikki lokarit on, mutta niin on kuskikin.

----------


## Kemizti

> Imo syyskevätmärillä ajaessa kunnon takakuralärpäke on ihan must. Märkä perse/selkä laittaa koko ukon hytisemään nopsaan.  Rumiahan ne kaikki lokarit on, mutta niin on kuskikin.



truu vöörds, pitäis ehkä mutikseen olla yhteydessä lärpäkkeen tiimoilta..

----------


## brilleaux

> Märkä perse/selkä laittaa koko ukon hytisemään nopsaan.  Rumiahan ne kaikki lokarit on, mutta niin on kuskikin.



Tässä yksi syy lisää kunnon repun roikottamiseen seljässä lenkillä. Goren ajopöksyt myös pitää perseen kuivana yllättävän pitkään.
Saattaahan se olla että mieli muuttuu kun pääsen eka syysfiilistelylle läskillä kunnon rapakelillä.

Täpärissä ei ole kurasuojia ollunna ikinä.

----------


## Shimaani

Se leveä nakkero nostaa kurapaa ylös ihan eri tavalla kuin mkn kaposempi. Samalla lentää kaikkea oravaa pienempää roinaa... paljon, aivan stn paljon.

----------


## brilleaux

> Samalla lentää kaikkea oravaa pienempää roinaa... paljon, aivan stn paljon.



 :Vink:  sangen elävän mielikuvan pukkasi.

----------


## kmw

Ihan offarina utelen että onkos täällä lähtijöitä ensi la  Lohjan Oktooperfiestaan / Timppa H:n läskijunaan?

ed. Mää olen varaperä.

----------


## Shimaani

^Perämies olen ma. *whip*  
eli taukokalja + makkuria ja tikku messiin ja mukaan. Maisemat on hienot, reitit helppoja ja huumori ala-arvoista.
vesiluikumäessä saa laskea kypärä päässä

----------


## Pekka T L

Tää ehti ilmoittautua semiteknisen kapeanakkilenkin vetäjäksi ennen Jampan hankintaa. Jää siis multa paksuttelu Oktooperissa tänä vuonna. Jospa sitten ens vuonna olis jo vaikka kaks "eriteknistä" paksutteluryhmää.

----------


## Tank Driver

Voihan sillä Jamolla ajaa teknisiäkin polkuja.

----------


## Pekka T L

Vaan ei ottoperissa kun ei Lohjalta semmottisia kauheesti löydy. Onneks sentään vähän jotain.

Oishan se vähän epäreilua vetää läskillä eellä ja toiset yrittää räpiköidä juustopöörillä perässä

----------


## brilleaux

Kävin parituntisen fiilistelyn tekemässä räntäsateessa. Senverran lipevät juurakot oli että sai jo kumitkin lipsumaan. Myös pimeässä metsässä läskillä kimpoilu oli varsin mieluisa kokemus.

----------


## velosipedisti

Onpahan nyt pakko vähän fiilistellä täälläkin palstalla. Tässä kun (vähälumista) kesälomaa vietän niin kävin huvikseni katsastamassa Toronton fillarikaupat. Uuuuuuuuh joo kaikenlaista kivaa löytyi. Norcon läskiä tosi halvoilla shimanon palikoilla olis saanut tuhannella dollarilla. Yksi kauppa myi salsaa ja surlyä ja tuli nähtyä ihan livenä Salsan etujoustoläski. Hieno oli mutta eihän sitä niillä hinnoilla pysty suomeen tuomaan.

Onkos kenelläkään kokemusta Framed nimisestä läskipyörästä? Sellainen tuli jossain biitsillä vastaan ja pakko oli pysäyttää kaveri niin pääsin testilenkille pyörällä. Fattyyn verrattuna kevyempi ja herkemmin kääntyvä.

----------


## mtok77

Läskiä myös lapsille
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/n....1236040.2.htm

----------


## rush

Baanaa...

----------


## Jukkis

Luulin jo, että tunnelmakuva on Stadista kun teksti on Baanaa,,,


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## Kyrdis

Sawosta tänään. Liukkaalta tuntuupi alkuusa

----------


## Jukkis

Ja Liisan liukkaat ja Kaisan kaljamat ovat vasta tulossa  :Vink: 


Tapatalkista iLuuri vitosella

----------


## pikkupoika

> Sawosta tänään. Liukkaalta tuntuupi alkuusa



No voi perk.... Mies on jo aloittanut mäkitreenit ensi kesää varten. Monestiko kiipesit? Meitsi on keskittynyt vielä noihin alamäkiin, niin kuin huomasit Joensuussa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

^ kyllä yks kerta rriitti, pitää unissa tehdä tehokkaita mielikuvatreenejä mäennousuista, ei muuten jaksa ps. Alamäki oli mukavampi ajaa kuin ylöspäin

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harmis

Poronpolku, Loppi. Tänään kaunis aurinkoinen syyspäivä :-)

----------


## svheebo

^Tuttua maisemaa. Tuo kuvassa näkyvä Luutalammikin kannattaa ajaa ympäri, maisemat palkitsevat varmasti.

----------


## harmis

> ^Tuttua maisemaa. Tuo kuvassa näkyvä Luutalammikin kannattaa ajaa ympäri, maisemat palkitsevat varmasti.



Ekaa kertaa kävin ajelemassa. Kiersin poronpolun 30km lenkin (tai jotain sinnepäin. Mittari unohtui kotiin). Komioita maisemia oli ja pääosin helppoa ja mukavaa polkua. Ajettavaa polkua näytti olevan vaikka kuinka, joten varmaan uudestaankin tulee lähdettyä. Ens sunnuntaina kuitenkin hölkkäämällä http://www.poronpolku.fi/poronpolku-2014/. Älkää tulko niillä romuilla ajelee sinne  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## velosipedisti

Ai että kun oli hienoja trekin läskejä tampereella Rtechissä. Eikä ollut edes kovin kalliita. Onneksi mulla on jo fatty niin ei tarvii mennä ostoksille.

----------


## no-saint

Pari viikkoa nyt takana On One Fatty alla koossa 20". Painoa punnitsin tuolle n.16.5kg, metrejä takana n.600km. Paino ei tunnu oikeastaan muualla kuin tukkien ylityksissä. Ylämäet menevät paremmin kuin 29", alamäet hieman huonommin johtuen pomppukepin puutteesta... Leveät renkaat tuovat todella reilusti varmuutta lisää, ja ei tarvitse pelätä jotta eturengas haukkaa kurveissa johtaen otb-lentoihin. Rengaspaineiden kanssa saa olla todella tarkkana, pienikin muutos aiheuttaa todella erilaisia tuntemuksia. Olisiko iskaripumppu kätevä paineiden säätelyyn, en tiedä mutta eipähän sovi (presta-schrader)... Tällähetkellä vaikuttaa että muut laitteet lähtevät myyntiin ja tulevat varat ohjataan mm: keventämiseen :-). Oikein jees vekotin!!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Pari viikkoa nyt takana On One Fatty alla koossa 20". Painoa punnitsin tuolle n.16.5kg, metrejä takana n.600km. Paino ei tunnu oikeastaan muualla kuin tukkien ylityksissä. Ylämäet menevät paremmin kuin 29", alamäet hieman huonommin johtuen pomppukepin puutteesta... Leveät renkaat tuovat todella reilusti varmuutta lisää, ja ei tarvitse pelätä jotta eturengas haukkaa kurveissa johtaen otb-lentoihin. Rengaspaineiden kanssa saa olla todella tarkkana, pienikin muutos aiheuttaa todella erilaisia tuntemuksia. Olisiko iskaripumppu kätevä paineiden säätelyyn, en tiedä mutta eipähän sovi (presta-schrader)... Tällähetkellä vaikuttaa että muut laitteet lähtevät myyntiin ja tulevat varat ohjataan mm: keventämiseen :-). Oikein jees vekotin!!



Ihan hyvä pyörä se on, mulla samanlainen mutta 2,5kg kevyempi  :Hymy:  On-Onen kuituhaarukkaa voin suositella kevennykseen!

----------


## velosipedisti

Samaa mieltä olen fattysta. Oikein mainio peli ja kiipeää aivan loistavasti. En ole tuota punninnut mutta sisureiden vaihdolla kevenee reilusti. Hissitolppa on kätevä kun alittaa matalia oksia yms.

----------


## rjrm

Pannaan nyt White pro2 painokin tänne. Kivasti keveni. Nyt on tubeless-renkaat, ei ihan keveimmät polkimet, satulalaukku, jossa sisuri. Mittari tangossa. Painaa tasan 15kg isommassa L-koossa.

Jotenkin tuntuu tubeless rullaavan paremmin. En tiedä onko se mahdollista vai pelkkä tunne.

----------


## Jukkis

No jo on One One Fatty hurja peli jos sillä pystyy tukkeja ylittämään  :Vink: 
Vaikka eipä sillä; lämmittäähän jotkut hurjat takkaa haloilla,,,

----------


## Mika K

^^On se mahdollista. Siinä on selvä ero imho.

----------


## elasto

> Olisiko iskaripumppu kätevä paineiden säätelyyn, en tiedä mutta eipähän sovi (presta-schrader)...



Osta digitaalinen painemittari.

----------


## IncBuff

> Osta digitaalinen painemittari.



Toi on ainakin ihan paska.

----------


## elasto

Onhan niitä parempiakin, mutta en muistanut mikä merkki valmisti sellaista, jolla pystyy myös vähentää painetta mittarin ollessa kiinni. Laita linkkiä jos itse muistat.

----------


## no-saint

Tosiaan tuo keventely alkaa juurikin sisureista. 26 dh-sisurit tulossa 190g/kpl, ulko gummit vaihtuu Jumboihin kunhan nuo Floaterit kuluu loppuun mikäki Jumboja jo silloin saa... Kuitutolppa ja Tiogan spyder stratum ja ehkä joskus kevyemmät vanteet. Muuten tanko ja stemmi saa olla, kammet Nexteihin jos budjetti joskus sallii. Jarruina olen BB5 ajanut viim:7v joten niistä en luovu ja vaihteisto (nyt x5) vaihtuu X0 + grippariin kunhan kuluu loppuun nuo nykyiset. Ugh.

----------


## Ski

> Toi on ainakin ihan paska.



No mun ainakin toimii ihan ok .... Mikä tuossa on kakkamaista ?

----------


## reappear

Mulla kans tuo ja parempaa/yhtä pientä saa hakea. Mahtuu aina mukaan jos haluaa vaihdella paineet tilanteen mukaan pienemmäksi.

Tänään oli kyllä aamulla aivan hirveä työmatka kaatosateessa, mutta uusi kiekkosetti Fattyssä piti tunnelman korkealla.

----------


## noniinno

Mittaan paineita tällä http://www.ebay.com/itm/Meiser-Prest...item461c6ab60a
Tuo on hieno ja laadukas esine, USA made, elinikäinen takuu. Viisari jää näyttämään korkeinta lukemaa, kunnes vapautetaan napista. Ilmaa laskettaessa päästää vihellyksen, josta oppii kuulemaan sopivan paineen. Melkeen voisin sanoa, että tuolla mekaanisella mittarilla on sielu.

----------


## Antza44

> Toi on ainakin ihan paska.



Ei munkaan.

----------


## brilleaux

Motonetistä. Hyvin olen tuolla pärjänny.

http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38123...psi-PrestaAuto

EDIT: Ja miksi edes laitoin tämän fiilistelyketjuun....köh köh...

Eilen fiilisteltiin 3,5h illan pimeydessä, tykästyn näemmä läskiin aina vain enemmän.
Aivan uskomattoman hyvän fiiliksen saa läskiä polkemalla.

----------


## IncBuff

> No mun ainakin toimii ihan ok .... Mikä tuossa on kakkamaista ?



Ei tuo oma ainakaan anna mitään järkeviä painelukemia jos ylipäätään antaa jotain. Hankalaa saada venttiiliin niin että sieltä edes jonkun lukeman saisi.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Ei tuo oma ainakaan anna mitään järkeviä painelukemia jos ylipäätään antaa jotain. Hankalaa saada venttiiliin niin että sieltä edes jonkun lukeman saisi.



Viallinen mittari. Tuota tuskin kukaan voi olla osaamatta käyttää. Näyttää just eikä melkein oikean lukeman oma mittari ja käyttäminen on juuri niin vaivatonta kuin mittarin käyttäminen voi olla.

----------


## ealex

> ... ja käyttäminen on juuri niin vaivatonta kuin mittarin käyttäminen voi olla.



Paitsi että mittaus on hyvin hidas ja paineita sen takia on melko epäkäytännöllistä säätää. Toisin on tämäntyyppisen mittarin kanssa:


Itselläni on siitä 30psi versio.

----------


## reappear

Ei se mittaus ole hidas  :Leveä hymy:  

Ei sitä piippausta tarvitse odottaa, on se katsonut ne paineet jo ennen sitä tarkasti. Avaa venttiilin, tunkasee mittarin kiinni, ottaa pois, lue lukema ja vähennä painetta jos tarvetta. Rinse and repeat. 

Toki jos odottaa piippailua niin voi tuntua että hidasta on...

----------


## ealex

Lukema kun muuttuu ennen piippausta. Se piippaa vasta silloin, kun lukema ”pysähtyy”.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Enimmäkseen tuo näyttää nollaa. 

Kovaksi täytetylle maantiekumilla näytti 3.x bar  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## reappear

> Lukema kun muuttuu ennen piippausta. Se piippaa vasta silloin, kun lukema ”pysähtyy”.



Voin videoida tämänkin, jos epäuskoa on, mutta kyllä mulla pysyy pitkään ennen piippausta oikeassa arvossa. Se vain pitää asettaa venttiilille oikein niin se ei muutu sen alkulukeman jälkeen.

----------


## brilleaux

Onks tää nyt jotain fiilistelyä vai?...voisko siirtää tekniikkapuolelle?

----------


## Tank Driver

> Onks tää nyt jotain fiilistelyä vai?...voisko siirtää tekniikkapuolelle?



Fiilis se on huonokin fiilis.

----------


## velosipedisti

No mä fiilistelen. Näyttää pahasti siltä että huomenna tehdään historiaa ja ajetaan hämeenlinnan ensimmäinen läskiporukkalenkki.

----------


## Antza44

Onnea Hämeenlinna. Eikös se yksi läskiketjukin mainostanut näin :Hymy: . 

Itse odotellut, et koska Lahtelaiset ja Hollolaiset heräävät läskipyörien olemassa oloon. Vielä riitta kahden käden sormet kirkkaasti pyörien laskemiseen :Irvistys: .

----------


## Ironman1975

Kysytään ohjeita täältä, kun ei ole kokemusta näistä Fateista. Ostin tänään White fatbiken(sen edullisemman) talviharjoitteluun. Näis syksyllä tulee tietenkin ajeltua helpohkoa polkua pääkaupunkiseudulla. Mitkä olisi hyvät rengaspaineet? Renkaina nyttää olevan 4,0 tuumaiset. Ovatko kyseiset renkaat tarpeeksi leveät talviajeluun? Osasarja ei todellakaan mikään hyvä, mutta vaihdetaan pikaisesti. Pyöräähän käy varmaankin normi hydraulinen jarrusetti esim avid, formula jne... Pyörässä shimpan alivio tai deore en nyt muista 2x9. Ne menee kanssa vaihtoon esim sram x9 sarjan saa aika huokeella. Oli muuten halpa fatbike, sain sen 599 eur tänään itiksestä.

----------


## Ironman1975

...ja unohtui kysyä mikalaista sisuria varalle vai paikkauvälineet ja pumppu. Jos pummpu, niin mikä olisi hyvä sellainen?

----------


## Shimaani

Eikun se jalkapumputin pitää jättää sinne lenkin keskipaikkeille polunparannusketjusahan viereen ettei tartte turhan pitkään tunkkaa. Mitä pitempään tunkkaa sen enemmän fiilistelee.   Paikkavälineet on sit himassa odottamassa sen kalautuspalian vieressä  :Cool:

----------


## jupeso

> Kysytään ohjeita täältä, kun ei ole kokemusta näistä Fateista. Ostin tänään White fatbiken(sen edullisemman) talviharjoitteluun. Näis syksyllä tulee tietenkin ajeltua helpohkoa polkua pääkaupunkiseudulla. Mitkä olisi hyvät rengaspaineet? Renkaina nyttää olevan 4,0 tuumaiset. Ovatko kyseiset renkaat tarpeeksi leveät talviajeluun? Osasarja ei todellakaan mikään hyvä, mutta vaihdetaan pikaisesti. Pyöräähän käy varmaankin normi hydraulinen jarrusetti esim avid, formula jne... Pyörässä shimpan alivio tai deore en nyt muista 2x9. Ne menee kanssa vaihtoon esim sram x9 sarjan saa aika huokeella. Oli muuten halpa fatbike, sain sen 599 eur tänään itiksestä.



Itselläkin muutaman kk n vasta fatbike ollut, mutta huomannut ja oppinut että rengaspaineilla ihan älytön merkitys. Tänään metsälenkki alle 0,5 bar paineilla ja pito märällä kalliolla ym juurakossa hyvä. Asfaltillahan noilla paineilla alkaa närästämään...ja duuniin ajellessa paineet laitan 1 bar. paras hankkia se jalkapumppu ja digitaalinen ilmanpainemittari...niin  tein itse ja hyvin onnistuu eri paineilla kikkailu. Noi pumppujen mittarit ei näytämitään ja samoin huoltoaseman vehkeet voi unohtaa. No oli halpa whiten fat... viikon päästä 399  :Hymy:

----------


## velosipedisti

Mä ajan väärin ja ihan liian isoilla paineilla mutta kun se vaan tuntuu hyvältä. Pito kyllä kärsii kun rengas on liian kova.

----------


## IncBuff

Suvalassa oli rivissä useampi uusi Farley. Hieno pelihän se, mutta tuntui jotenkin laihalta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Joo laihahan se... mutta onnistuu fiilistely silläkin...   :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Jahas, sitä on oltu harjulla reenaamassa! Itse kastuin eilen illalla eteläpuolen mutkalta tullessa sen verran, ettei kotia tullessa ollut yhtään kuivaa paikkaa enää miehessä jäljellä. Onneks sauna odotti jo lämpimänä  :Hymy: 

Täällä fiilistellään ens vkl mahdollista läskiretkuetta eräjormailemaan ja nyt lainassa on yks Revelaten runkolaukku omien laukkujen kaveriksi. Onko runkolaukuista ja näihi liittyvistä diy-hommista täällä jossain omaa lankaa?

----------


## velosipedisti

Runkolaukut tosiaan kiinnostais. Kanadassa niitä katselin ja kovin kalliita oli sielläkin.

----------


## velosipedisti

Missä nuo komeat fotot on otettu?

----------


## Ski

Meikäläisen kuvat on otettu Kellon Virpiniemessä Oulusta 15km pohjoiseen meren lähettyvillä ns Runtelinharjun alueella ja siellä olevilta poluilta. Seutu on valtava soramonttu- ja hiekkahelevetti pois lukien muutamat loistavat neulaspolut ja kivikot. Läski, vaikkakin vain noinkin kapea, on siellä AIVAN paras liikkumisväline tälläiselle setämiehelle että nuoremmalle väestölle sukupuoleen katsomatta. Tänään satunnaisella koeajolla kävi 6 henkilöä  :Hymy:  Kaikilla oli hauskaa , RIDE ON !

----------


## IncBuff

> Joo laihahan se... mutta onnistuu fiilistely silläkin...



Komioita kuvia. Enpähän ole Virpassakaan ennättänyt näille sulille käydä. Tuon sun Farleyhan on päässyt vähän lihomaan niin ilmakos fiilistelyttää.

----------


## Ski

Kiitos ! Keulassa on ollut koko kesän BFL, loistava eturengas. Foorumilta opittu  :Hymy:  
Takana on ollut 3.8 Knard, ja nyt kun on jo luikasta ja ei tartte ajaa täysillä   :Hymy:  niin tuo 3.8 Nate on loistava. 
Eli ei se sun mittojen mukaan vieläkään kovin Läski oo, mutta menettelee  :Vink:

----------


## svheebo

Tänään yhteislenkki nimimerkki Ville U:n kanssa, Pääjärvi tuli kierrettyä. Huomenna sitten vienkin Fatboyn poronpolulle, kerrankin pääsen koko lenkin ajamalla.

----------


## harmis

> Tänään yhteislenkki nimimerkki Ville U:n kanssa, Pääjärvi tuli kierrettyä. Huomenna sitten vienkin Fatboyn poronpolulle, kerrankin pääsen koko lenkin ajamalla.



Täytyypä koittaa morjestaa jos näkyy. Meen hölkkäilemään sinne. Siellä saattaa olla muutama muukin huomena.

----------


## Jukkis

Just piti kommentoida, että svheebo ei sitten aio noudattaa harmiksen aiemmin esittämää kainoa toivetta huomisen ja Poronpolun suhteen  :Vink:

----------


## svheebo

Niinhän siellä on, juttelin eilen tapahtuman järjestäjän kanssa. Kyselin että sopiiko tulla pyörällä niin pääsis kerrankin koko lenkin läpi. Fillarin  venekuskaus maksaa saman kuin koiralta eli 2€.

----------


## harmis

Pikkuisen kun vielä laittaa paksumpaa kumia niin läskihän kelluu sen salmen yli :-)

----------


## VitaliT

eilen taas pikkasen filistelty ku olut nin hieno ja sateinen syys keli

  Kivikkossa oli törmätty toisen hipsterin joka ajoi teräs surlylla ja yber läskeilä bad/luo

----------


## Two-Shoes

Saisko kenestäkään aloittelevasta läskeilijästä ajoseuraa löysälle sunnuntai lenkille Tampereen itäpuolelle??

----------


## Kemizti

^pahasti sattuu poitsun ristiäiset huomiselle, löysien läskien lenkki ois muuten niiiiin mun juttu, vaikken ihan aloittelija enää ookkaan..  :Vink: 

edits, suosittelen huuteleen tuolla tampereen maastolenkit -säikeessä..

----------


## Two-Shoes

> ^pahasti sattuu poitsun ristiäiset huomiselle, löysien läskien lenkki ois muuten niiiiin mun juttu, vaikken ihan aloittelija enää ookkaan.. 
> 
> edits, suosittelen huuteleen tuolla tampereen maastolenkit -säikeessä..



No toi ehkä on ihan pätevä syy jättää lenkki väliin. Ittellä sama setti viikon päästä  

Kiitti vinkistä! täytynee laittaa sinne lenkki kyselyä..

----------


## no-saint

Outo olo... 
Laskin stemmin alas niskakyyry xc-kisa korkeuteen, pumppasin kumit koviksi ja ryskäytin menemään. Tuntui loistavalta ja olo oli kevyt ja raikas... Olen kuitenkin pitänyt pari spaceriä stemmin alla ja kumekset löysinä ja nauttinut kiireettömästä menosta läskillä mutta tuo xc-kisa moodi tuntui myös pirun hyvältä... Jos tuo olisi hieman kevyempi niin voisi ensi kesänä koittaa jonkun mara-kisan tuolla rytkytellä mutta onko väärinkäyttöä kun kuitenkin alkuperäinen tarkoitus on nimenomaan hidas möyrintä / retkeily..?

----------


## Jukkis

> onko väärinkäyttöä kun kuitenkin alkuperäinen tarkoitus on nimenomaan hidas möyrintä / retkeily..?



Ei ole  :Hymy: 

http://youtu.be/Z8EhLM84ZQ4

----------


## HC Andersen

Läskikisailu ei ole millään tapaan väärin, itse olen ajanut vissiin 4 maraa sekä 2 Tdh:ta.

----------


## IncBuff

Lujaahan nuo näytti Syötteellä menevän elokuun alussa, joten mikä ettei.

----------


## brilleaux

> mutta onko väärinkäyttöä kun kuitenkin *alkuperäinen tarkoitus on nimenomaan hidas möyrintä / retkeily..?*



Mä en ole tuollaisesta kuullut. Samanlailla läskillä mennään kuin muillakin pyörillä. Joskus vaan paremmin ja nopeammin.  :Hymy: 

Itse ajan läskillä kaikki ajot. Läskillä ajo on maastopyöräilyä parhaimmillaan.

EDIT: Läski ei tartte mitään kisamoodeja, menee sellaisenaan kaikessa ajossa.  :Vink:

----------


## kmw

Mää olen ihan sama möhköfantti, oli alla mikä pyörä tahansa.

Olipas hyvät fiilistelyt eilnnä Olkooperifiestan läskijunassa. Kiitokset tätäkin kautta @Timppa H.

----------


## ealex

> Saisko kenestäkään aloittelevasta läskeilijästä ajoseuraa löysälle sunnuntai lenkille Tampereen itäpuolelle??



Ehdottomasti olisin mukana  :Hymy:

----------


## svheebo

Dodii, Poronpolku 2014 tuupattu läpi. Lähdin liikkeelle jo noin puoli kahdeksan aamulla, sai ajella rauhassa.

----------


## kuusto

Metsäretki

Lukotus.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

No nyt selkis, miksi näitä Pirkka-läskejä alkaa olla enämpi kuin Nissaneita. Tuolla lailla kun niitä pidetään lukittuina, niin nehän jumaliste lisääntyvät väkisinkin !!


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## kim71

Tänään taas takana yx upea mönkimislenkki valkosella prolla. Reitti oli välillä todella vaikeakulkuista märkyyden vuoksi, mutta white ei taaskaan pettänyt.... ainoastaan noi helvetin hirvikärpäset vähän riesas. On muuten varmaan ainut ötökkö rotan kanssa joka selviäis ydinräjähdyksen jälkeen hengis....Viimmeksi kun tulin lenkiltä metästä puristelin treenivaatteet, heitin ne kooliin, pesin nyrkkipyykillä, laitin kuivumaan... kun seuraavana päivänä otin kuivuneen paidan telineeltä, niin mikäs perkele sieltä sisältä kömpi... ystävämme hirvikärpänen.... ne ei todellakaan kuole muuta kun kunnolla rutistamalla tai polttamalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

On niitä muitakin; yhtenä vahvimmista torakka. Oon tossa aiheeseen omakohtaisesti perehtynyt kun kasvatan niitä liskoille safkaksi  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## velosipedisti

Onko pakko laittaa noin hienoja kuvia poronpolulta? 

Mun päivä tuhlaantui pihalla sinkulamaasturia koeajaen eli fatty sai huilia tänään.

Tuli myös todettua että hirvikärpäsiä on liikkeellä paljon.

----------


## Timppa H

Oktooberissa oli 18 läskipöörää, tässä osa tauolla.

----------


## Ski

Hienoja kuvia Poronpolulta ja ilmeisesti kuski näytti täysillä. White Brothers kans komiaa meininkiä !

----------


## brilleaux

Tämänpäiväiset fiilistelyt. Kyllä oli taas niin upeeta.

----------


## savierk

Syötteellä satoi alkuviikosta n.40cm lunta. Lämpimät kelit ja vesisade sulatti kuitenkin suurimman osan pois..

----------


## HC Andersen

Tulipa oikein  fiilis kun puolentoista kuukauden tauon jälkeen pääsi Mulkuttimella metsässä.

----------


## zipo

> Oktooberissa oli 18 läskipöörää, tässä osa tauolla.Kuva



Whaat?Fiilistelykuva jossa on ihmisiä?Ei voi hyväksyä.... tai ehkä sittenkin OK koska eihän kukaan aja.
Lohjafiiliksiä:Niin joo pikatestailun perusteella ICT on eka Surly joka kelpaisi myös meitsille eikä 907 carbonikaan jättänyt huonoja fiiliksiä.
Harmi kun ei Lohjalle saapunut yhtään vaittia ja s.pesua ,olisi nähnyt  fat bike gendren kuumimmat hottis pöörät livenä ja voinut potkia renkaitakin.

----------


## Tank Driver

The South-Birgaland Boogiemen

----------


## petjala

^Boogieukkeleilla hieman kummitusfiiliksiä nostattava kuva. Lato teljetty Yopolla ja Muklulla, jotta metsämörön ja risukarhin epäpyhä äpärä pysyisi pois polkijoita vainoamasta??

----------


## VSS

Eilen pääsi jopa 1,5km kun takavaihtaja meni pakan taakse piiloon. Onneksi uusi vaihtaja löytyi muutaman sadan metrin päästä.

Farley 8 oli todella köykäsen tuntuinen kun siinä on kuitenkin suht painava keula. Onneksi ei ollut oikeata kokoa hyllyssä.
Whiten hiilari 2FAT Interceptor oli pätevän näköinen, en ajanut. Vee Bulldozereissa on kuvio aika jännä kun näytti että nappulat oli rampitettu väärään suuntaan. Ja jos renkaan kääntäisi ympäri niin nappuloiden kuvio olisi väärin. http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdn...3/IMG_2741.jpg

----------


## Timppa H

> Harmi kun ei Lohjalle saapunut yhtään vaittia ja s.pesua ,olisi nähnyt  fat bike gendren kuumimmat hottis pöörät livenä ja voinut potkia renkaitakin.



Eipä ehtineet lohjalaiset Whiten ja Spessun omistajat paikalle. Jampankin varatekniikkaryhmän veturi oli jättänyt kotiin. Olisi kuulemma ollut epäreilua vetää läskillä, jos muut joutuisivat ajamaan kapeilla kumeilla. Ajoi sitten Iibiksellä  :Vink:

----------


## vuohi

Täällä on yksi onnellinen pirkka-läskin omistaja lisää. Vähän ajoin hyötyajoa koemielessä tuolla ja ihan hauskaltahan se tuntui. Hitaassa vauhdissa helpompi kun täpäri mutta vähänkään hölkkävauhtia kovempaa kun mennään niin kesämaastossa täpäri rokkaa edelleen, ei muuta kuin talvea odotellessa. Ihmettelin kanssa tuota renkaiden kuviointia kun satuin katsomaan onko renkaat laitettu väärin päin vai kuuluuko niiden tosiaan olla noin? No hyvin oli pitoja silti, en tiedä saisiko tuota rampitusta leikattua pois jollain. Terävä reunaiset nappulat tarraavat lumeen tunnetusti mukavammin eikä rullaamisesta tarvitse murehtia kun on lunta maassa hidastamassa.

----------


## VitaliT

> Oktooberissa oli 18 läskipöörää, tässä osa tauolla.



  ompa iso läjä läskiä, pitäisikö meillekin tänne Hkin järjestä jonkunlaiset läski kokoontumisajot samalla porukka pääse potkiman renkaita

----------


## mutanaama

Viime talven tietämillä oli global fat-bike dayssa osallistujia 39. Lähdettiin silloin maunulan majalta.

----------


## zipo

Taisi olla 11 kuskia Lohjalla 16km säteellä Tikkurilasta.
Kookontumisajot?Helppo homma ilmottaa vaan starttipaikan ja ajan,soon siiinä.

----------


## VitaliT

> Kookontumisajot?Helppo homma ilmottaa vaan starttipaikan ja ajan,soon siiinä.



 
  no kun osa porukasta on menossa pyöräkrossiparkille ensi lauantaina


  voisi sopia vaikka sunnuntai ja joku paikka joka sopisi monneille ja lyötysi joku aboriginaali opastajaksi


Toi Maunulanmaja itsellesi ainakin sopi, tarvitaan vai joku agitaattorin jonka saisi porukka kasan

itsellä ei o autoaJ ja joudut polkeman Itä-Mogadishusta paikalle.

----------


## reappear

Fiilistelin eilen viimeiset ajot Fattyllä, se pääsi uuteen hyvään kotiin... 

Nyt odotellaan sotamasiinan saapumista lähikauppaan niin pääsee jatkamaan läskeilyä!

----------


## a-o

> Fiilistelin eilen viimeiset ajot Fattyllä, se pääsi uuteen hyvään kotiin... 
> 
> Nyt odotellaan sotamasiinan saapumista lähikauppaan niin pääsee jatkamaan läskeilyä!



Jaa, että siinä kävikin sitten kuitenkin niin!

Mitäs on tulossa tilalle?

nimimerkillä toinen läskitön...

ps. onko 2015 Muklukkeja vielä tullut kauppoihin?

----------


## Antza44

^http://foxcomp-turku.fi/tarjoukset

----------


## reappear

> Jaa, että siinä kävikin sitten kuitenkin niin!
> 
> Mitäs on tulossa tilalle?
> 
> nimimerkillä toinen läskitön...
> 
> ps. onko 2015 Muklukkeja vielä tullut kauppoihin?



Mondraker Panzeria tässä makustellaan. Vaikuttaisi olevan itselle se paras yhdistelmä, jos nyt hissitolpparajoituksia ei oteta huomioon  :Hymy:  

Toki Canyon Dude ois kans aika messevä, mutta sen voi ostaa myöhemminkin jos tuntuu tarvitsevan.

----------


## Anaxagore



----------


## higgins

Voi olla että on kysytty, mutta kysyn kuitenkin: Eikös tuollainen ole raskas polkea?

----------


## Kemizti

> Voi olla että on kysytty, mutta kysyn kuitenkin: Eikös tuollainen ole raskas polkea?



voi olla vastattukki, mutta vastaa kuitenkin; koittamallahan se selviää, mutta vastaus on ei!

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, se pitää kokea, että ymmärtää eron.

----------


## wekkuli

Läskipyöräily taitaa olla kuin seksi. Kaikkea voi kuvitella, mutta vasta kokeilu paljastaa todellisuuden. Mulla on vielä poikuus tallella, mutta kohta se menee läskiladan käsittelyssä. Ei ole kallein partneri, mutta innolla odotan silti.
 :Hymy:

----------


## Esuli

Niin, että minäpoika se olin läskin päällä. Ja asialla vielä voi kehuskella päivänvalossa.

----------


## Smo

Ohitin tossa eräänä päivänä luontopolulla Whiten naisten 80-luvun kippurasarvi Terässiivellä, siitäs saitte! Ei, en kokeile en kokeile en kokeile en kokeile ..

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Läskipyöräily taitaa olla kuin seksi...



...jos siihen osallistuu kaksi, niin toinen on aina huonompi.

----------


## Jukkis

> Ohitin tossa eräänä päivänä luontopolulla Whiten naisten 80-luvun kippurasarvi Terässiivellä, siitäs saitte! Ei, en kokeile en kokeile en kokeile en kokeile ..



Luontopolkujakin kun on monenlaisia. Tässä tapauksessa selkeesti ollut kyseessä rollaattoriporukan tarpeita ajatellen (ihan oikein) siloiteltu "polku"  :Vink: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Smo

> Luontopolkujakin kun on monenlaisia. Tässä tapauksessa selkeesti ollut kyseessä rollaattoriporukan tarpeita ajatellen (ihan oikein) siloiteltu "polku" 
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iKälättimellä



Ekaa kertaa kokeilin "Siipeä" maastossa .. no tossa oli kyllä leveämpi kohta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Juu, eipä sillä. Onhan maastossa perinteisesti edetty mm. Helkama Jääkärillä. Ai niin, mutta sehän onkin melkein paksupyörä  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## lansive

> Ohitin tossa eräänä päivänä luontopolulla Whiten naisten 80-luvun kippurasarvi Terässiivellä, siitäs saitte! Ei, en kokeile en kokeile en kokeile en kokeile ..



Assari oli oikeassa! Teräspyörä on paras metsäpyörä! Ajoithan vauhdilla ojan yli?

----------


## Nufan

Onko kellään jo Lite-läskistä vakio osilla ajokokemuksia?

----------


## IncBuff

> 



Mitkä nuo lokarit on?

----------


## lansive

> Onko kellään jo Lite-läskistä vakio osilla ajokokemuksia?



Poikani (13v) ajelee pitkin metsiä 16-tuumaisella Pirkka-kevyt-läskillä. Mitään ei ole vielä hajonnut, joten ei se ihan kelvoton ole. Satulatolppa on mielenkiintoinen, kun siinä on 27,2 millinen tolppa holkitettuna. Oli varmaan taas sentin halvempi kuin joku muu. Renkaat (Veerubber Vee8) ovat ihan kelvolliset eikä niitä nyt vaihdeta ennenkuin käyttöikä tulee täyteen. Orkkis sisuritkin on vielä käytössä kun laiska faija ei jaksa säätää.

----------


## Anaxagore

> Mitkä nuo lokarit on?



Mucky Nuts fat butt fender ja fat gut fender. Fat gut fender on varsin hyvä, mutta fat butt fender taas ei juurikaan suojaa. Persläppä saisi olla reilusti pidempi ja leveämpi että siitä olisi edes jotain hyötyä.

----------


## brilleaux

> mutta fat butt fender taas ei juurikaan suojaa. Persläppä saisi olla reilusti pidempi ja leveämpi että siitä olisi edes jotain hyötyä.



Hyvä tietää, taidan siis passata. Fat face fenderin laitoin, kelvollinen on se.

----------


## Smo

> Assari oli oikeassa! Teräspyörä on paras metsäpyörä! Ajoithan vauhdilla ojan yli?



90-luvun täysjäykällä teräsmaasturilla mä välillä ajelenkin metsässä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ande749

Pitkin kesää ja alkanutta syksyä tuli lueskeltua täältä toinen toistaan ylistävämpiä fat bike -kirjoituksia ja lopulta päätin itsekin tutustua aiheeseen ja selvittää, onko paksupyörä niin hieno laitos kuin väitetään. Parin-kolmen ajolenkin perusteella voisin kirjoittaa pitkän ja kenties perustellunkin vastauksen mutta typistän sen yhteen sanaan: *on*. Maastopyöräkokemusta ei valtavasti ole vaikka jäykkäperäinen Bigfoot X29 on ollut jo kymmenkunta vuotta. Kyllä sillä soratiet ja hyvät polut ajelee oikein mielellään mutta vasta tällä paksupyörällä on laji auennut aivan uudella tavalla. Sen eteneminen juurakoissa, kivikossa, nousuissa ja pehmeällä sekä vaikkapa kynnöspellolla on häkellyttävää. Mitä huonompaa reittiä, sen parempi. 

http://ande749.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Fillar...09-27-1795.jpg

----------


## wekkuli

Hämmästyttävintä koko jutussa oikeastaan on, että miksi vasta nyt? Onhan maastopyöräilyä harrastettu jo vuosikymmeniä, eikä isokenkäisen tekniikka ja mekaniikka ole millään tavoin maatamullistavaa, päinvastoin, sehän on yksinkertaisempaa kuin joustomaasturissa. Isommat renkaat? Doh. Onko se uutinen, että mitä isommat, sen pienemmät paineet, parempi pito ja pehmeän maaston kantokyky? Kai tuon nyt luulisi fillarivalmistajan ymmärtäneen jo melkein heti ilmakumin keksimisen jälkeen, joten miksi sitä ei kokeiltu jo isoisiemme aikaan?

----------


## freerider70

Vuodelta 1932

----------


## Jukkis

> Mucky Nuts fat butt fender ja fat gut fender. Fat gut fender on varsin hyvä, mutta fat butt fender taas ei juurikaan suojaa. Persläppä saisi olla reilusti pidempi ja leveämpi että siitä olisi edes jotain hyötyä.



Eiks tuo persläppä tee just sen minkä lupaakin eli pitää vaon kuivana  :Hymy:

----------


## Anaxagore

> Eiks tuo persläppä tee just sen minkä lupaakin eli pitää vaon kuivana



Vako kastuu viiveellä kun selkä tulee ekaksi märäksi ja valuttaa vedet lopulta persvakoon.

----------


## zipo

> Kai tuon nyt luulisi fillarivalmistajan ymmärtäneen jo melkein heti ilmakumin keksimisen jälkeen, joten miksi sitä ei kokeiltu jo isoisiemme aikaan?



1.Isoisät ajaa niitä vasta tällä vuosikymmenellä koska nykyaikainen renkaiden ja vanteiden  valmistustekniikka mahdollistaa ajettavien fillareiden tekemisen
2.Prhna ,kun tosta Rikusta (ajokaveri) ei ole actionfilkkaa tallessa edes meitsillä.Joo käytän yhä prässihousuja ajaessa mutta lätsä on vaihtunut muoviseen.

----------


## wekkuli

Joo, kyllä se varmaan materiaalien kehittymisestä ja varsinkin rengasteknologiasta saattaa roikkua... 30v sitten läski olisi ollut raskautensa puolesta toivoton viritys...

----------


## JackOja

Alkaa olla valtavirtaa tuo Läskeily jo  :Sekaisin:  Eilen lenkillä tuli kolme hemmoa maastopyörällä vastaan ja kaikki olivat Läskejä. Kaksi (Lintuvaara + HKP) niistä peräti Whiteja  :No huh!: 
Kolmas (jota ei lasketa koska ei valoja, ei kypärää) Stadikan parkkipaikan tienoolla terästä kun putket vaikuttivat siroilta.

----------


## Jarkou

Läskikuumeessa ei kannata käydä koeajamassa läskiä..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## brilleaux

> Vako kastuu viiveellä kun selkä tulee ekaksi märäksi



Siksi ajaessa on reppu selässä. Muunmuassa.

----------


## JackOja

> Läskikuumeessa ei kannata käydä koeajamassa läskiä..



Tätä neuvoa mä olen jo käyttänytkin. Menestyksellä. Pariin otteeseen on 50/60-sedät tyrkyttäneet koeajoa, mutta olen pitänyt pääni  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Anaxagore

> Siksi ajaessa on reppu selässä. Muunmuassa.



Lyhyemmät lenkit menee itsellä mainiosti ilman reppua selässä. 1L juomapullolla pärjää jo jonkin aikaa. Jotenkin mukavampi fiilis kun ei ole reppua selässä.

----------


## no-saint

Ti-29 etujousto n.10kg, Ke-fätti täysjäykkä n.16kg. Sama matka, sama ajankohta, ke 6astetta kylmempää. 29 renkaat näyttivät julmetun kaposilta (2.35 RaRa), hiljaisempi (kukaan ei osannut väistää alta poies), maastossa tunne jotta keikkuu jossain kepin nokassa. Fätti: maastossa ta-nak-ka tunne ja paljon varmempi olo kun kuski matalammalla, hauskempi, ajallisesti n.7min hitaampi mutta ei merkkaa itselle mitään... Olis kisakireä 29 kuitu kaupan ;-).

----------


## Mika K

Itsellä on tässä lähimaastossa noin 25km pitkä tuttu reitti vaihtelevaa maastoa, pääosin helppoa polkua, mutta jokunen tekninen juurakkohelvetti, pienen pieni pehmeä metsäpolku, hieman ylä- ja alamäkeä ja pehmeä hiekkapaikkakin mahtuu mukaan. Läskillä tuon kiertämiseen menee reilu 10min kauemmin kuin 29erilla, tosin tekniset pätkät menee joutuisammin ja parissa pehmeässä paikassa voi vihellellä, kun 29erin kanssa on välillä jumissa ja joutuu taluttamaan. Muutenkin aikalailla rennomp ja hauskempi on meininki.

Eilen kävin kokeilemassa saman reitin läskillä ison satula-, tanko- ja runkolaukun kanssa, pakattuna oli hieman yli 10kg varusteita. Paino ei tunnu ollenkaan samalla tavalla kuin 29erin kanssa! Vaikka edelleen vauhti hidastui, niin läskillä kuormattuna on todella paljon kevyempi ajaa kuin 29erilla ja ero tasoittuu huomattavasti. Saattaa itselläkin jossain vaiheessa jäädä kyllä 29er kokonaan poies, jos tuntemukset jatkuvat vastaavan kaltaisina ja retkihommat nostaa taas päätään..

----------


## brilleaux

> Jotenkin mukavampi fiilis kun ei ole reppua selässä.



 Mulla ei. Uupuu panssari silloin. Ja selekä kastuu. Ja ei oo varasisuria mukana. jne.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> Mulla ei. Uupuu panssari silloin. Ja selekä kastuu. Ja ei oo varasisuria mukana. jne.



Just näin, minne pumppu, sadetakki, työkalut, varaosat ja vararavinto (no ok, ei tarvita tunnin reissulla). Viimeksi katkesi ketjut vain kahden kilsan päästä himasta, tosin keskellä metsää ja kapeata polkua, jossa tunkkaaminen olisi ollut perin juurin veemäistä.

----------


## Mika K

Tämänpäiväinen Fok_it aiheutti inspiksen plagiointiin..  :Leveä hymy: 



Originaali löytyy http://nyt.fi/fokit/s1305878729507

----------


## Esuli

YönTimpe pitää vahtia keulakannella. Menossa kohti Linnansaarta ja sen polkuja. Öylön kolusimme Casinosaaren polkuja Savonlinnassa. Iltasella käymmä saunassa ja muistelemme vuotta 86 ja Nishikin Barbaaria.

----------


## PedroK

> minne pumppu, sadetakki, työkalut, varaosat ja vararavinto



Runkolaukkuun menee kaikki

----------


## mutanaama

hmm... totta. Laminoin eile kangasta ja lasikuitua hienolle runkolaukulle. Tiesittekö, ettei epoksi kovetu, jos 2:5 sijaan laittaakin 1:10 epoksia.  :Vihainen:

----------


## wekkuli

Suositelkaas hyvää painemittarillista selkäreppuun mahtuvaa pumppua fättiretkille, jos meinaa matkalla vaihdella paineita?

----------


## Kemizti

Itellä on tollanen blackburn tilattuna, kunhan rantautuis suomeen asti..

----------


## freerider70

Kiroan itseäni kun kävin Sportaxissa kuikuilemassa Moonlanderia, alkoi kyteä ajatus oisko tuosta nykyisen työmatkakonkelin korvaajaksi. Varsinkin talviominaisuudet kun tulee lähdettyä yleensä aika ajoissa duuniin ja auramiehet ei välttämättä ole vielä ehtineet, ja riittääkö noilla kohta rahaa mitään edes aurata joka lumisateen jälkeen... Mites tuo runkokoko, L on kaiketi tarjolla hyllyssä joten tälläselle 176cm pitkälle miten sopiva?

----------


## Kemizti

Isoksi aavistaisin, mutta koeajolla se selviää.. Toki siinäkohtaa sitä asiaa ei enää oikein järjellä harkita, vaan se on tunne mikä päätöksiä tekee..

----------


## noniinno

sanoisin M.

----------


## freerider70

Koeajo taitaa olla viimeinen niitti...

----------


## Southpaw

> Kiroan itseäni kun kävin Sportaxissa kuikuilemassa Moonlanderia, alkoi kyteä ajatus oisko tuosta nykyisen työmatkakonkelin korvaajaksi. Varsinkin talviominaisuudet kun tulee lähdettyä yleensä aika ajoissa duuniin ja auramiehet ei välttämättä ole vielä ehtineet, ja riittääkö noilla kohta rahaa mitään edes aurata joka lumisateen jälkeen... Mites tuo runkokoko, L on kaiketi tarjolla hyllyssä joten tälläselle 176cm pitkälle miten sopiva?



Minulla on ollut pari talvea 20" (=L) Moonlander ajossa. Koko on just passeli minulle. Mitat on 190 cm ja 91 cm. Eli olisiko sinulle sopiva(mpi) koko sitten 16" (=S)?

----------


## Kemizti

Kannattaa kysäistä myös Nippelistä, mitä kokoa siellä ois paikalla..

----------


## cuppis

> Suositelkaas hyvää painemittarillista selkäreppuun mahtuvaa pumppua fättiretkille, jos meinaa matkalla vaihdella paineita?



Tällaista olen käyttänyt menestyksekkäästi, tosin painemittariin ei voi luottaa fättipaineilla
http://www.lezyne.com/product-hpumps...p#.VCw6wJJdaK0

----------


## Pekka T L

Jamppa sai eilen 30-hampaisen eturattaan, vähän piti kammesta ottaa viilalla että sain sen paikalleen. Ihme juttu, molemmat rallinaamaa kammet sekä ratas. Tänään pääsikin sitten kokeilemaan mäennousua, jyrkkä kallionousu kahden kiven välistä ja juuri ennen kiviä pitää mäen alla kääntyä tiukasti oikeaan. Vauhtia ei siis saa yhtään. Ekalla pääsin kääntymään kivien väliin mutta sutasi sammaleessa ja jäi siihen. Tokallakin kääntyi mutta kivien välissä kävi Jamppa vikuroimaan, kyljelleen kiveen ja siitä kuperkeikka takaviistoon. Parikytäsenttinen pintanaarmu keulaan ja ja kuskilla patti sääreen mutta muuten selvittiin ehjinä. Mukavaa oli, tuota täytyy vielä yrittää uudestaan myöhemmin. Onhan tuon pari kaveria pomputtanut ylös, mutta oishan se hieno mennä oikeasti ajamalla.

----------


## Jukkis

> Tänään pääsikin sitten kokeilemaan mäennousua, jyrkkä kallionousu kahden kiven välistä ja juuri ennen kiviä pitää mäen alla kääntyä tiukasti oikeaan. Vauhtia ei siis saa yhtään. Ekalla pääsin kääntymään kivien väliin mutta sutasi sammaleessa ja jäi siihen. Tokallakin kääntyi mutta kivien välissä kävi Jamppa vikuroimaan, kyljelleen kiveen ja siitä kuperkeikka takaviistoon. Parikytäsenttinen pintanaarmu keulaan ja ja kuskilla patti sääreen mutta muuten selvittiin ehjinä. Mukavaa oli, tuota täytyy vielä yrittää uudestaan myöhemmin. Onhan tuon pari kaveria pomputtanut ylös, mutta oishan se hieno mennä oikeasti ajamalla.



Kansa vaatii videota !!  :Hymy:

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> Runkolaukkuun menee kaikki



Heps PedroK, mikä on tuo Fattyn runkolaukku malliltaan? Liikkeestä vai itseommeltu? Istuuko tukevasti kiinni?

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> Kannattaa kysäistä myös Nippelistä, mitä kokoa siellä ois paikalla..



Eikös se Nippelin Moonis ollunna M-kokoa? Tällaista ainakin muistelin.

----------


## ealex

Itse olen 179/84cm ja S-kokoinen Moonlander on oikein sopiva. Sehän onkin lähes samankokoinen, kuin M-kokoinen Salsa Spearfish.

----------


## PedroK

> Heps PedroK, mikä on tuo Fattyn runkolaukku malliltaan? Liikkeestä vai itseommeltu? Istuuko tukevasti kiinni?



Laukku on DIY ja tehty tämän ohjeen mukaan...
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/how...vy-596676.html

En omista ompelukonetta, joten hieman tarvittiin ompelutaitoisen apua

----------


## Antza44

> Itse olen 179/84cm ja S-kokoinen Moonlander on oikein sopiva. Sehän onkin lähes samankokoinen, kuin M-kokoinen Salsa Spearfish.



http://surlybikes.com/bikes/moonlander/geometry ja http://salsacycles.com/bikes/spearfi...sh_2/geometry/ Ei ainakaan noiden taulukoiden mukaan. Sitä en tiedä, jos aiempi M Spearfish oli pienempi. 
Mikä mittanen satula tolppa on ajossa Moonlanderissa, kun on vain 406.4mm seat tube kuulostaa vaan aika lyhyelle 84 haaralle? Kammet ilmeisesti 170mm.

----------


## ealex

Joo, ei taulukoiden mukaan, vaan rullamitalla mittaamalla. Myös vanhemman Spearfishin taulukoissa oli eroa Moonlanderiin, vaan ei todellisuudessa.

350mm satulatolppa riittää juuri ja juuri, 450mm on parempi. Kammet ovat 170mm, polkimet aika litteät – XTR. Jos olisi paksupohjaiset kengät ja paksummat polkimet, ei enää 350mm satulatolppa riittäisi.

----------


## kyprok

> Kiroan itseäni kun kävin Sportaxissa kuikuilemassa Moonlanderia, alkoi kyteä ajatus oisko tuosta nykyisen työmatkakonkelin korvaajaksi. Varsinkin talviominaisuudet kun tulee lähdettyä yleensä aika ajoissa duuniin ja auramiehet ei välttämättä ole vielä ehtineet, ja riittääkö noilla kohta rahaa mitään edes aurata joka lumisateen jälkeen... Mites tuo runkokoko, L on kaiketi tarjolla hyllyssä joten tälläselle 176cm pitkälle miten sopiva?



Itselläni pituutta 187cm ja M kokoinen moonlanderi oli passeli. Sun pituudella en edes harkitsisi L:ää. M  tai jopa S riippuen omista preferensseistä.

----------


## reappear

Mitä ihmettä? Onko toi nyt vaan teidän oma fiilistelyjuttu vai miks ihmeessä noin? 

Eikö siinä tule aika pysty ajoasento jos on liian pieni pyörä? Itsellä mitat 183/88 enkä mä kyllä välttis lähtis alle 19" maastureita ostamaan. Ei tossa Moonlanderissa niin oudot geot näytä olevan. 

Kyllä mä ymmärtäisin mun 171cm pituselle vaimolle S-kokoset pyörät  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Mun mitta on 174 ja M-kokoinen runko on mulle just passeli. Varmasti voisi olla numeron pienempikin, mut toi on jus niinku mä, liikkuu kankeasti mut pääsee aina perille, vaikka viimeisenä.

----------


## ealex

> Mitä ihmettä? Onko toi nyt vaan teidän oma fiilistelyjuttu vai miks ihmeessä noin?



Minun mitoitus on täysin linjassa valmistajien suositusten kanssa. Esim. Salsa Spearfish M-koko olisi 175 – 183cm (179 on tasan keskellä) pitkille ja kun S-kokoinen Moonlander on lähes samankokoinen, niin ei ihme, että sekin sopii hyvin.  :Hymy:

----------


## pekoni

se stack ja reach kertoo kaiken olennaisen mitä rungon koosta tarttee tietää.

----------


## ealex

Niin, jos siihen usko ja haluaa noudattaa vain yhtä mitoitusperiaatetta eikä käytä speissereitä…

Itselleni tärkein on ETT ja kulmat. Periaatteessa sama asia, mutta huomattavasti järkevämmin ilmaistuna (huomattavasti vähemmän riippuvainen esim. ohjausputken speissereistä).

----------


## reappear

> se stack ja reach kertoo kaiken olennaisen mitä rungon koosta tarttee tietää.



Mitä ne lopulta kertoo? Eikö ohjaamon pituuteen kuitenkin vaikuta myös ohjainkannatin? (ja ealexin mainitsemat speisserit)

----------


## freerider70

M on Nippelin pyörä. Käyn sen lauantaina kokeilemassa, ja jos natsaa niin sitten natsaa kotiin asti  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vähän fiilistelyä välillä. 5,5 h retki reilulla tauolla ryyditettynä. Ihmeeksi oli porukkaa

----------


## Jarkou

Nyt kyllä kuumottelis läski, white 2fat lite/pro, laskeskelin että voisi onnistua jos myisi vanhan 29erin alta pois ja pyytäis rahoittajalta vähän avustusta..

----------


## brilleaux

^^Välillä onneksi tätäkin.  :Hymy:  +1 ja peukut.
Odotan jo talvea(ensimmäistä kertaa elämässäni!) ja nuotiota, kuumaa kaakaota. Ehkä makkaraakin. :P

OT: "oikeasta" runkokoosta voin vääntää tekniikkapuolella.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jarkou

Nyt kuumottaa jo ihan pirusti, rahoittaja 1 suostu jo mikäli rahoittaja 2 suostuu kustantamaan osan ostoksesta. 
Wish me luck.  :Hymy:

----------


## wekkuli

On tässä pohjoisessa ilmastossa hyvätkin puolensa. Jos asuis Kanarialla, niin se olisi ympäri vuoden samaa, nyt saa innolla odottaan syksyn etenemistä ja talvea läskillä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kävin tänään seisomassa ärtekissä uuden Farleyn vieressä. Ei herättänyt tunteita. Kivan väriset kammet. Mulefutit näin eka kerran livenä, ei hullumman näköinen tuttavuus.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hirveetä propagandaa Vallilassa.

----------


## pohjola

paluu metsään tapahtuu 2pyöräsellä  :Nolous:  ensi viikolla siis kaikki voi olla mahdollista

----------


## pekoni

> Mitä ne lopulta kertoo? Eikö ohjaamon pituuteen kuitenkin vaikuta myös ohjainkannatin? (ja ealexin mainitsemat speisserit)



Noh, juuri rungon kohdalla stack ja reach on olennaiset ja kuten ealex mainitsee, niin kulmien vaikutus ohjaamon pituuteen tulee huomioitua. Tällöin saadaan ETT:stä riippumaton tulos ohjaamon pituudelle. Eli nimenomaan kertoo olennaisen *rungon* mitoituksesta. Spacereilla ja stemillä ei ole rungon koolle mitään väliä.

Jos haluat sitten mitoittaa oman ohjaamosi, sinun stackille ja reachille, niin se ei ole sen enempää ongelma. Ihan samaan tapaan voit laskea vaikka tämän hetkisen pyörän ohjaamosi stack ja reach mitan, joka huomio spacerit, stemmin pituuden ja kulman. Ja sitten mitoitat uuden ajokin ohjaamon samaan tapaan. Ja jos ja kun ei haluta keksiä (läski)pyörää uudelleen niin excel löytyy täältä.

----------


## Ski



----------


## noniinno

Ensi lauantaina olisi tarkoitus lähteä fiilistelemään Evon kivikoihin. Jaettu fiilistely on moninkertainen fiilistely, joten jos tahdot mukaan opastetulle n.40-50km ajelulle niin laitappa privaa. Tarkoitus ei ole tuntikausia nuotiolla istua, mutta ehkä pieni maggurin kärtsäystauko  jollain alueen upeista laavuista voisi olla paikallaan. Vauhtia yritetään pitää kohtuullisesti, hätätilassa runsas metsäautotieverkosto pelastaa hyytyneet ja ryytyneet. Maasto ei ole sieltä kevyimmästä ja nopeimmasta päästä, välillä on luvassa rehellistä tunkkaustakin.

----------


## Tank Driver

Noniinnoniin. Persetti kun ei jouda.

----------


## HC Andersen

Niinq 4.10 vai?

----------


## noniinno

> Ensi lauantaina olisi tarkoitus lähteä fiilistelemään Evon kivikoihin. Jaettu fiilistely on moninkertainen fiilistely, joten jos tahdot mukaan opastetulle n.40-50km ajelulle niin laitappa privaa. Tarkoitus ei ole tuntikausia nuotiolla istua, mutta ehkä pieni maggurin kärtsäystauko jollain alueen upeista laavuista voisi olla paikallaan. Vauhtia yritetään pitää kohtuullisesti, hätätilassa runsas metsäautotieverkosto pelastaa hyytyneet ja ryytyneet. Maasto ei ole sieltä kevyimmästä ja nopeimmasta päästä, välillä on luvassa rehellistä tunkkaustakin.



Niin, 4.10. Keksin ajatuksen juuri hetki sitten, kun katselin sääennustetta, ja taitaa loput viikonloput lokakuusta olla jo suunniteltu täyteen.

----------


## brilleaux

> On tässä pohjoisessa ilmastossa hyvätkin puolensa. Jos asuis Kanarialla, niin se olisi ympäri vuoden samaa, nyt saa innolla odottaan syksyn etenemistä ja talvea läskillä.



Itse kesäihmisiä. Asuisin mieluusti Kanarialla. Vihaan Suomen talvea, kylmyyttä ja pimeää.

Mutta...nyt on läski parkissa ja oikeasti odotellaan talven ajonautintoja! 
Muutoin en talvesta pidä edelleenkään.

Tiedä vaikka läskeily muuttaisi jopa katsomuksiakin.  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Viime syksynä marras- joulukuu oli kyllä läskipyöräilymielessä parhautta! Sai tamppailla urat kuntoon ja hyvät pohjat kesti kevääseen asti. Pitää vain olla hyvät valot, niin pimeys ei haittaa.

----------


## Antza44

Toisen kerran odotan talvea innolla sitten lapsuus vuosien. On se vaan niin lapsellinen vehe :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## mutanaama

> Itse kesäihmisiä. Asuisin mieluusti Kanarialla. Vihaan Suomen talvea, kylmyyttä ja pimeää.
> 
> Mutta...nyt on läski parkissa ja oikeasti odotellaan talven ajonautintoja! 
> Muutoin en talvesta pidä edelleenkään.
> 
> Tiedä vaikka läskeily muuttaisi jopa katsomuksiakin.



Talvipyöräily teki mulla sen, että 40 vuotta syvästi vihaamani vuodenajan status muuttui neutraaliksi, läski taas erittäin siedettäväksi.

----------


## Hissitolppa

Kuten hyvin huomata saattaa, niin ei se ole mitään muuta kuin asennoitumis kysymys. Jos päättää vihata/tykätä määrätystä vuodenajasta, niin syitä riittää kumpaankin.

----------


## Hippo

Ski, missä jälkimmäisen kuvan laavu sijaitsee?

----------


## brilleaux

> Talvipyöräily teki mulla sen, että 40 vuotta syvästi vihaamani vuodenajan status muuttui neutraaliksi, läski taas erittäin siedettäväksi.



Talvipyöräily ei ole mun vihastatusta muuttanut. Jospa läski muuttaisi jotain. Toivossa on hyvä elää.

----------


## Mika K

> Ski, missä jälkimmäisen kuvan laavu sijaitsee?



Vastaan Skin puolesta eli tuolla Kalimenkylän suunnalla siin luontopolun varrella taitaapi tuo kyseinen laavu olla..

http://kartta.ouka.fi/IMS/?mid=73864

----------


## Kuupo

Parsiaismaalta löytyy myös laavu, LINKKI

Fiilistelykuva viime talvelta:


Tällä hetkellä läskifiilistelyt pitääkin hoitaa vanhoja kuvia katselemalla, kun Fatty lähti viime viikonloppuna uuteen kotiin. Saas nähdä milloin fiilistelen taas paksujen kumien päällä...

----------


## Smo

Ooh, lunta ..





> Hirveetä propagandaa Vallilassa.



Finnish Art Today .. eilen oli mielettömät julkaisupileet  :Hymy:  

http://www.fat.fi/

----------


## very heavy

miten noi on-onen mitotukset nykyään menee,ajoin vuosia on-onen mtb sinkulalla ja siinä piti ainakin ottaa ns numeroa pienempi eli 175lyhyelle sopi 16".onko fatty:ssa sama juttu? runko näyttää vieläkin sloupatummalta kun niissä vanhoissa teräs-sinkuloissa..näin ainakin kuvissa.olen ollut pois kuviosta jo vuosia joten tässä on pudonnut jo aika napakasti kärryiltä et missä mennään nykyään :Sarkastinen:  kaveri osti tuommoisen fat biken ja kävin sitä tänään kokeilemassa ja vähän kiinnostus heräsi et..josko sitä vielä kerran :Cool:

----------


## Ski

Ja tässä vielä lähimaastosta yks laavu lisää , Parsiasmaalta Ruskon Alppikeskusta kohti.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> miten noi on-onen mitotukset nykyään menee,ajoin vuosia on-onen mtb sinkulalla ja siinä piti ainakin ottaa ns numeroa pienempi eli 175lyhyelle sopi 16".onko fatty:ssa sama juttu? runko näyttää vieläkin sloupatummalta kun niissä vanhoissa teräs-sinkuloissa..näin ainakin kuvissa.olen ollut pois kuviosta jo vuosia joten tässä on pudonnut jo aika napakasti kärryiltä et missä mennään nykyään kaveri osti tuommoisen fat biken ja kävin sitä tänään kokeilemassa ja vähän kiinnostus heräsi et..josko sitä vielä kerran



Minulla on 20" Fatty ja olen 175cm piiitkä. Hyvältä se on minulle tuntunut mutta tiedä sitten ajanko "väärin"  :Hymy:

----------


## freerider70

Se on pojjaat sillä lailla että Nippelin Moonlanderi on nyt meinaan minun  :Hymy:  Kävin koeajamassa ja sopihan tuo käteen kaikin puolin, korkeintaan stemmi saattaa vaihtua vähän lyhyempään...ehkä. Tuli hiukka samanlaiset fiilikset kun aikoinaan ajoin Nomadilla ensimmäistä kertaa, x100. Hullua  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Mainiota, lisää Läskiä viivalle kun Global FatBike day koittaa ja pirkanmaan(tampereen) ajelut!!

----------


## Fir3fly

Chris Akrigg kikkailee läskipyörällä

----------


## very heavy

> Minulla on 20" Fatty ja olen 175cm piiitkä. Hyvältä se on minulle tuntunut mutta tiedä sitten ajanko "väärin"



ok..mun on-one sinkula oli kyä 16" ja se toimi mulla hyvin eli jotain on muuttunu tai sitten minä ajoin väärin :Sekaisin:

----------


## freerider70

> Mainiota, lisää Läskiä viivalle kun Global FatBike day koittaa ja pirkanmaan(tampereen) ajelut!!



Toivottavasti eivät ole ihan nurkalla, on meinaan kunnossa rakentamista ennenkuin mihinkään kimppa-ajeluille tms. Kesäkin meni jotenkin ihan ketuilleen, Cruzi ei päässyt metsään kertaakaan ja muutenkin jotenkin ollu laiskaakin laiskempaa. Uusi lelu tuo kyllä kaivatun piritysruiskeen tähänkin harrastukseen, ja pitkästä aikaa oikein odottaa lumen tuloa kun löytyy kunnon vastalääke tallista  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> ok..mun on-one sinkula oli kyä 16" ja se toimi mulla hyvin eli jotain on muuttunu tai sitten minä ajoin väärin



tuntuu olevan makuasioita, broidi on 180,5 ajaa 20" fattylla, yks tuttu on 180, ajaa 18"sella ja yks frendi 178 ja päästelee 16"sella fattylla.. 





> Toivottavasti eivät ole ihan nurkalla, on meinaan kunnossa rakentamista ennenkuin mihinkään kimppa-ajeluille tms. Kesäkin meni jotenkin ihan ketuilleen, Cruzi ei päässyt metsään kertaakaan ja muutenkin jotenkin ollu laiskaakin laiskempaa. Uusi lelu tuo kyllä kaivatun piritysruiskeen tähänkin harrastukseen, ja pitkästä aikaa oikein odottaa lumen tuloa kun löytyy kunnon vastalääke tallista



äkkiä olin kattovinani että tammikuun loppupuolella.. niin ja ite ainakin oon kovasti huonokuntoinen, yritän paikata sitä kohtuullisella ajotaidolla ja kalustolla.. Mukaan lenkeille vaan, seuraa ihmeessä tampereen yhteislenkkitopikkia!

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> Laukku on DIY ja tehty tämän ohjeen mukaan...
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/how...vy-596676.html



Kiitos linkistä! Hitto, pitää ostaa ompelukone ja mennä kurssille  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Kiitos linkistä! Hitto, pitää ostaa ompelukone ja mennä kurssille



Suosittelen vanhaa, käytettyä ja painavaa

----------


## Paulix

> Chris Akrigg kikkailee läskipyörällä



Ei tuo Mongoose taida ihan kevyimmästä päästä olla. Melkosta ryskimistä verrattuna muihin Akriggin pätkiin..

----------


## Dalmore

http://youtu.be/EygF8Cu4hj4
Baby Fattylläkin pääsee.

----------


## Pekka T L

Hyvää hiekkapojaista läskipolkua  :Vink:  (oja)

Kaikkiin ihme paikkoihin se Jamppa viekin. Pelkkää tuulenkaatoa ja Ponssenkaatoa ennen tuota kohtaa, oli sitten ajettava siitä mistä helpoimmin pääsi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Laurinen

Huono fiilis läskistä. Ei meinaa saada ajaa sillä kun poika haluais aina nyysiä sen multa... pitäs vissiin olla kaks.

----------


## Jukkis

> Suosittelen vanhaa, käytettyä ja painavaa



Puhutko sä nyt ompelukoneesta vai emännästä joka sitä käyttää,,,


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## freerider70

Ajelin 'landerin kotio, Nippelistä tulee meille sellanen kymmenisen kilometriä suunnilleen joten hyvin sai tuntumaa. Tosiaan yllättävän kevyesti, pantiin se 1bar renkaisiin ettei mene ihan tahmeiluksi ja hyvinhän tuo matka taittui. Ei ehkä ihan yhtä nopsaan kuin Konalla mutta huomattavasti hauskempaa, ja ihmisten ilmeet on aina hyviä kun on jotain spessumpaa alla  :Hymy:  Nyt tietty alkaa se rahanmeno kun pitää alkaa speksata kaikkea kivaa... No jos edes punaiset vannenauhat että sopii flättien väriin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## noniinno

^älä hyvä mies pilaa Jeeppimäistä olemusta punaisilla vannenauhoilla. Desert khaki olisi tuohon se oikea..

----------


## Lates

Elämäni ensimmäinen maastopyörä tuli ostettua ja se on Fat Lite. Ensimmäinen lenkki heitetty aamulla ja kivaa oli. Uskomaton pito noissa renkaissa vaikka vielä en kovin pieniä paineita käyttänytkään.

----------


## freerider70

> ^älä hyvä mies pilaa Jeeppimäistä olemusta punaisilla vannenauhoilla. Desert khaki olisi tuohon se oikea..



Mutko punainen on NIIN ihq  :Leveä hymy:  Nomad on värikoodattu musta/punainen/kulta joten täytyyhän ison veljen olla samaa sarjaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Toni Lund

Pitkästä aikaa laitanpa muutaman fiilistelykuvan tännekin, nämä on kuluneelta viikolta.

----------


## pikkupoika

Keli kohdillaan tänään myös Savossa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Niin näkyy😊

----------


## Esuli

Linnansaari kierretty välillä Sammakko - Perpulanluhta. Pohjoispuoli helposti ajettavaa, etelänpuleista kalliopolkua joutu vähän työntelemään. Hauska vehje tämä pullero, kun tulee kohtia joista ei voi ajaa niin voi oikaista metsän kautta.

----------


## WiTo

Meneekö 18" On-one fatty 185cm pyöräilijälle vielä, jos oikein laittaa pitkän stemmin ja nostaa satulatolpan?

----------


## Jartza

Vois mennäkin, minä ajan 20" fattylla, stemmi 60cm pituutta 191cm. En kaipaa yhtään isompaa runkoa.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... 20" fattylla, stemmi 60cm pituutta 191cm. En kaipaa yhtään isompaa runkoa.



[offaria]60 senttinen stemmi on jo melko juluma.....[/offaria]

----------


## kuusto

edit: Tuli muuten lenkin loppu puolella talonrakentaja huutaen ja juosten päsäyttämään. Sanoi, että oli pakko pysäyttää kun näki että kaksi läskiä tulee. Annoin koeajaakin, olikohan siinä seuraava uhri tälle hullutukselle...

----------


## sklansky

Miksi kaikki osoittelee ja nauraa.... :Sekaisin:  Pyysipä joku luvan ottaa kuviakin, mukavahan se on jos ihmisillä on hauskaa.

----------


## pikkupoika

Tutun näkönen uimaranta. Tuosta tuli pentuna uitua useita kertoja järven yli Moteli laiturille ja takas. Tuo on kyllä hilpeyttä herättävä yhdistelmä. Toivottavasti nautit huomiosta, sitä saa jo pelkällä Läskillä saati sitten tuolla yhdistelmä ajoneuvolla.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Eilen olis saanu jänskiä kuvia jos olis ollu järkkäri reisitaskussa.

----------


## jakkok

^Kyllä tuosta fiilis välittyy! Peukku

----------


## MARA84

Hieno yhdistelmä!

Kärryyn kun laittas vielä "läski"renkaan niin yhdistelmä olisi täydellinen.

----------


## Mainosmies

Olipa eilen hieno ilma länsirannikolla, tuossa tunnelmia...

----------


## Jukkis

> Hieno yhdistelmä!
> 
> Kärryyn kun laittas vielä "läski"renkaan niin yhdistelmä olisi täydellinen.



Tällaisen "oikean" kärryn kanssa olis helposti toteutettavissakin  :Hymy: 

http://www.extrawheel.com/fi/4/

----------


## zipo

Säätöä.Something new something old and something blue.

----------


## Jukkis

Ensinäkemältä luulin että tämä on "gone fishing" osastoa, mutta tarkemmin katsottuna ei olekaan  :Vink: 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wbtcEdKuSc...io/s1600/1.JPG


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Kemizti

Vähän fiilistelykuvia tänpäiväseltä.. ja vielä jälki: http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/605940534

----------


## SimmiS

Käytiin JaSa:n ja muutaman laiheliinin kanssa kauden ekalla syys-talvi makkaralenkillä. Toinen pyörä painoi lähtiessään 26,7kg kuorma päällä.

----------


## Jukkis

Kori kaljaa, säkki perunoita ja kiuaskivetkö teillä oli mukana  :Vink: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Dalmore

Tänään tuli fiilisteltyä Kaupissa. On se vaan ihme laite, mm. "koirankusetuspolku" oli pitkästä aikaa ns. pala kakkua. Komponentti osasto on kokenut hieman päivityksiä mm. heti oston yhteydessä vaihdettiin grippareiden tilalle XO vivut. Hieman myöhemmin satulatolppa ja stemmi vaihtui Thomsoniin (stemmi 7 cm), ohjaustanko 74cm Enve rsr ja jarrut Xt. Viimeisimpänä vaihdoin kokeeksi edessä pienemmän 22t rattaan ylimääräiseksi jääneenseen Shimanon 24t rattaaseen, koin tuon 22 rattaan liian pieneksi ja tuo 24 ratas korjasi ajotuntuman huomattavasti mukavammaksi.

----------


## brilleaux

> *ja jarrut Xt*. Viimeisimpänä vaihdoin kokeeksi edessä pienemmän 22t rattaan ylimääräiseksi jääneenseen Shimanon 24t rattaaseen, koin tuon 22 rattaan liian pieneksi ja tuo 24 ratas korjasi ajotuntuman huomattavasti mukavammaksi.



Kannattaa vaihtaa levyt myös. Kuvassa orkkislevyt? Paranee jarrut vielä reilusti. Ja jos pistät RT86-roottorit, pienenee se vinkunakin märkänä.  :Hymy:

----------


## kim71

Ei enää pelkoa et jäis junan alle. 27.12.1990 meni viimmeinen juna tätä reittiä. Silta vielä jäljellä vaikka raiteet viety  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Hossa, Farley, Farley 8 ja White Fat Pro. Sulassa sovussa  :Hymy:

----------


## reappear

Joku sitä kysyis kohta kuitenkin niin mikä on tuo Whitessä oleva runkolaukku? Oletettavasti kyseessä on Relevate Tangle, minkä kokoinen runko ja minkä kokoinen laukku?

----------


## velosipedisti

Onpas taas hienoja kuvia täällä. Fatty vihreillä renkailla erottuu kyllä joukosta. Huomenna pääsee onneksi itsekin pyörälenkille koko päiväksi.

----------


## Mika K

^^ Juu Revelaten Tangle oli lainassa reissussa, todella kätevä ja laadukas kampe kaikin puolin tyyliin asenna ja unohda. Käsittääkseni tuo on M-kokoinen tuo laitos.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ui ui, kenellä Farley8 ? kiinostais kommentit kuinka kulkee ja mimmoiset jarrut? Omaani odotellessa..  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Suuri Mörköpyöräily 2015 reitintunnustelua. Alkaa hahmottua.









Suuri Mörköpyöräily - Sitä kissakin ostaisi.

----------


## crcm



----------


## Ski

Kyl mää tykkään tuosta Tankin pyörästä. Peukkua !

----------


## Kemizti

Noi mun aiemmat kuvat on ehkä mahdollisesti seuraavalta TDi-reitiltä..  :Vink: 

onko viimeisessä(kin) Tankin kuvassa kuviossa gaggaa, vai vaan just oikeen väristä mutaa?!

ps. Komee Yopo!

----------


## Tank Driver

Sama köntsä joka kuvassa. Ei auttanut vaikka kuinka koitin ajaa kivikossa.

----------


## a-o

> Sama köntsä joka kuvassa. Ei auttanut vaikka kuinka koitin ajaa kivikossa.



Sieniä?

Hossassa poron pökäleistä jäi samanlaiset köntsät. Oli pakko yrittää ajaa suu kiinni ja se on kyllä vaikeaa kun hymy on koko ajan korvissa!

----------


## Ski

:Hymy:   Hossassa lanseerattiin materiaali nimeltä Sienipaska....

----------


## kmw

> ...Suuri Mörköpyöräily 2015...



Tämä kiinnostaa. Btw, Jamppa on livenä vielä päheempi.

----------


## Antza44

Joko voi ilmottautua??? No ilmottaudun voi tai ei :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Jukkis

> ^^ Juu Revelaten Tangle oli lainassa reissussa, todella kätevä ja laadukas kampe kaikin puolin tyyliin asenna ja unohda. Käsittääkseni tuo on M-kokoinen tuo laitos.



Mistäs moista kannattais etsiä ostomielessä ? Mieluummin ostaisin Suomesta kun en oikein hyväksy tuota kivijalkaputiikit tappavaa halvalla sieltäsuntäältänetistä ostamista,,,

----------


## Jukkis

Missäs ja koska tuo 2015 Mörköpyöräily kinnaroidaan ?


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## freerider70

Ensimmäinen työmatkasessio takana, kotimatkalla pikku pätkä polkuakin. Edes niskassa vielä jomottavat lauantaisen juhlinnan jälkimainingit eivät häirinneet menoa, kyllä tuolla pärjää mainiosti  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Missäs ja koska tuo 2015 Mörköpyöräily kinnaroidaan ?
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iKälättimellä



Kyseessä CCG-tapahtuma. Sopivalla järestäjän voitelulla voivat ulkopuolisetkin osallistua itse päälenkille. Lopullinen päivämäärä lyödään lukkoon AKK:n kilpailukalenterin ilmestyttyä. Apuvetäjien koulutuspäiviä voitaneen järestellä sopivasti pitkin syksyä.

----------


## Jukkis

> Ensimmäinen työmatkasessio takana, kotimatkalla pikku pätkä polkuakin. Edes niskassa vielä jomottavat lauantaisen juhlinnan jälkimainingit eivät häirinneet menoa, kyllä tuolla pärjää mainiosti



Eka kiekka sitten elokuun alun. Odotin, että maajussi oli saanut takapellot kynnettyä. Sänkipellolla nyt ajaa vaikka kilpapyörällä, mutta kyntöviilujen yli ajelu vaatii jo polkupyörän. Kahden kilometrin kynnöspeltoajelu onnistuneesti done; paskan kunnon takia nyt pukkaa soijaa  :Vink:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mistäs moista kannattais etsiä ostomielessä ? Mieluummin ostaisin Suomesta kun en oikein hyväksy tuota kivijalkaputiikit tappavaa halvalla sieltäsuntäältänetistä ostamista,,,



Ainakin Shocktheraphy myy Relevantin kamoja, oman runkolaukkuni ostin sieltä.

----------


## Jukkis

Kiitos, olispa tuo ShockTherapy pitänyt muistaa kun jo aikaisemmin kysyin, mistä sais Daven Mutalapiot läskiin ja vastaus kuului : ShockTherapy:stä  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Tank Driver

Siältä saa kaiken.

----------


## Jukkis

Rymysin kylän pusikoissa puoltoista tuntia samalla testaten tositoimissa viikko sitten alesta ostamaani Philipsin Active Rideä. Ihan OK valo  :Hymy: 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Anaxagore



----------


## Ettan

Eilen 2h ja tänään 3h fiilistelyä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VitaliT

käyty päivä lenkillä pikaisen fiilistelemassa.  Käyty samalla Shock Terapiasa kysymässä kaikenlaista, ja testattu keskuspuisto; Kivikkoon polut on hauskempaa ainakin oman makuun. 



  Matkan varrella löytyi tommoinen romu kasa, oli pako ota kuvan

----------


## Ski

eilen vapaalla



tänään hommissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Vaatii aikanpitkän roikan että tolla pääsis edes yrittämään kaatohommia,,,


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Ski

Lähimettä on lähellä ja sähköä saa töpselistä. Oli niin pimiää ku lastasin puut tarakalle niin en saanu kuvaa....

----------


## crcm



----------


## makton

Parin viikon pakkoloman jäljiltä kyllä mukava päästä taas ajamaan. Täytyy tosin kyllä sanoa, että mucky nutzin läskeihin tarkoitetut lokarit on kyllä olleet kaikinpuolin aikamoiset pettymykset. Eihän ne kyllä paljoa maksakaan, mutta silti...

----------


## VitaliT

> 




  hieno paikka, ja siellä taustalla näkyvilla mestalla on käyty monta kerta,
  otko jostain itä Hkistä??

----------


## crcm

^ Sieltäpä sieltä. Kova tuuli oli. Pari kertaa meinasi tulla oksat niskaan.

----------


## Jukkis

> Parin viikon pakkoloman jäljiltä kyllä mukava päästä taas ajamaan. Täytyy tosin kyllä sanoa, että mucky nutzin läskeihin tarkoitetut lokarit on kyllä olleet kaikinpuolin aikamoiset pettymykset. Eihän ne kyllä paljoa maksakaan, mutta silti...



Et kai sä oikeesti uskonut noihin ? Valtaosa läski- ja maasturikuskeista on niin äijää (en minä) että mieluummin saapuvat aamupalaveriin yltä päältä savessa kuin virittelevät lokasuojia paikoilleen. Ne taas, jotka ummistavat silmässä lokasuojavirityksien rumuudelle laittavat läskiinsä joko http://www.bigomfg.com tai https://www.ridepdw.com/goods/fenders 
Maksavat kyllä sitten enemmän kuin nuo suo tangas, mutta myös toimivat  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## PedroK

^Ja kaikki tyylitietoiset laittavat Mutiscarbonia.

----------


## makton

> Et kai sä oikeesti uskonut noihin ? Valtaosa läski- ja maasturikuskeista on niin äijää (en minä) että mieluummin saapuvat aamupalaveriin yltä päältä savessa kuin virittelevät lokasuojia paikoilleen. Ne taas, jotka ummistavat silmässä lokasuojavirityksien rumuudelle laittavat läskiinsä joko http://www.bigomfg.com tai https://www.ridepdw.com/goods/fenders 
> Maksavat kyllä sitten enemmän kuin nuo suo tangas, mutta myös toimivat 
> 
> Tapatalkista iKälättimellä



Tuo muckyn etulokari ei kyllä oikeasti suojaa paskaakaan. Naama on lenkin jäljiltä yhtä paskassa, on se kiinni tai ei. Eteen meinasin jo laittaa lisäksi muckyn runkoon tulevan lokasuojan, mutta näytti sen verran typerältä kompolta, että jätin pois. Tilatessa ei nettisivuilta kyllä voinut päätellä, että nuo olisi noin pieniä/rimpuloita.

Daven tuotteet ei vaan ole kovin silmää miellyttäviä, tosin taitaa olla pakko taakse ainakin hankkia. Kait se on vain pakko myöntää, että iso rengas vaatii vielä isomman lokarin.

----------


## brilleaux

> Valtaosa läski- ja maasturikuskeista on niin äijää (en minä) että mieluummin saapuvat aamupalaveriin yltä päältä savessa kuin virittelevät lokasuojia paikoilleen.



 :Leveä hymy:  
En katso itteeni äijäksi. Mutta...JOS ajaa maastossa, miksi peljätä savea? Kuuluu lajiin. 
Mulla on kotona pesukone ja suihku. Niillä pärjää. Pyöränkin voi pestä.
Ja toisekseen, on muutoinkin kohteliasta käydä suihkussa ennen sitä aamupalaveria.  :Vink:

----------


## freerider70

Oma aistikas ratkaisuni on SKS X-blade levitettynä 0,5mm muovilevyllä ja päälystettynä mustalla jesarilla  :Hymy: 



Ei vielä testattu mutta pysäyttäneen suurimman osan, loppu saa roiskua minne lystää... Edessä SKS mudX leveä runkolevy.

----------


## vuohi

Eikai läski edes kulje niin kovaa, että muta kunnolla roiskuisi?  :Leveä hymy:  Itsellä ei ainakaan ole yhdessäkään maasturissa lokareita, eikä tule  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Anaxagore

Mucky nutzin fat gut fender on hyvä. Se on tarpeeksi iso että suojaa kuskin etupuolen. Ei tartte naama kurassa ajaa. 

Taakse täytynee virkata ehkä jotain isompaa kuin fat butt fender. Toisaalta nykyisellään se on sopivan huomaamaton ja ihan ok näköinen. Ei oo kivaa kun tulee hiekkakurapaskaa hanurin ja satulan väliin. Kuluu sekä satula että housut ennätysvauhtia. Tuohon tuo butt fender auttaa.

----------


## freerider70

^kai se nyt sen verran kulkee  :Hymy:  Itsellä kun tuo on myös työmatkakulkineena niin päädyin pieneen lisäsuojaukseen.

----------


## Anaxagore

Ei vielä kovinkaan kuraista mutta tässä pari kuvaa.

----------


## HarMi

> mutta kyntöviilujen yli ajelu vaatii jo polkupyörän. Kahden kilometrin kynnöspeltoajelu onnistuneesti done; paskan kunnon takia nyt pukkaa soijaa



Aika kova veto. Vai onko se vaan niin helppoa fläsällä? Onnistuisko jäätyneen, mutta lumettoman kyntöpellon yliajo?

----------


## Kemizti

> Aika kova veto. Vai onko se vaan niin helppoa fläsällä? Onnistuisko jäätyneen, mutta lumettoman kyntöpellon yliajo?



varma ehkä, pitääpä kokeilla..  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

> Aika kova veto. Vai onko se vaan niin helppoa fläsällä? Onnistuisko jäätyneen, mutta lumettoman kyntöpellon yliajo?



 Asennetta peliin, pieni ja hento ote stongasta, hanuri irti alusesta ja jaloista vauhtia. Menee se...

----------


## Jukkis

> Asennetta peliin, pieni ja hento ote stongasta, hanuri irti alusesta ja jaloista vauhtia. Menee se...



Kyllä se oikeesti ON fäsällä helppoa. Sääli vaan, että "pahimmillaan" nuo fillariliikkeiden koeajomaastot ovat joko parkkihallia tai niihin läheisesti verrattavissa olevaa perus juurakkopolkua tai männikkökankaan kalliota.
Mä en ole koskaan ymmärtänyt "putkelta" ajoa eli joka paikassa pysyy beba penkissä. Siksi ja koska olen jo 49-vee ikämies ja pohkeissa ei ole enää nuoren sonnin voimia, on ja pysyy mulla läskissä 2*10 välitykset jotta niin kynnöspeltopätkät kuin mäetkin mennään istumalla ylös  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Setälenkeillä tarjotut koeajot on tehty ja tehdään aidoissa ajomaastoissa.

Nimim.
Liki 52-v nuori primääritartuttaja

----------


## Solaris_83

Läskit seis!!!

----------


## Tank Driver

Iske ja murra!

----------


## Jukkis

Onks toi nyt se "Isokynä" vaiko Brian Johnson-termein "Big Gun"

----------


## A3M

Uusi läski treellä. Kävin vähä hakee tuntumaa maastosta.

----------


## Jukkis

Arvasin kuvaa näkemättä että uusi läski + Tampere = White  :Hymy:

----------


## A3M

> Arvasin kuvaa näkemättä että uusi läski + Tampere = White



Halvalla kun lähti  :Hymy:  Mielestäni pirun hyvä peli!

----------


## Jukkis

> Halvalla kun lähti  Mielestäni pirun hyvä peli!



Juu, en moitikaan  :Hymy: 
Kuten ehkä tarinani tiedätkin foorumia seuranneena mulla on ykkössarjainen Walco eli tervetuloa merkkikerhoon  :Vink:

----------


## markkinn

Ai jukkiksella ykkössarjalainen? En oo kuullutkaan.. (aika monessa ketjussa on tainnu tulla mainittua..)

----------


## SamiJ

Tänään käyty fiilistelemässä lissää 


Nyt näyttää nassu  :Nolous:

----------


## Paulix

Samiperkele.. komee  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

On nämä ekaa kertaa läskilenkillä fiilistelyt mukavaa luettavaa!
Pinttyneenkin vastustajan mieli muuttuu kun pääsee läskiä polkemaan  :Hymy:  Jatkakaa käännytystä ja valistusta..

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hieno on Samij:n pyörä! Kerro nyt vähän fiiliksiä miltä bluto tuntuu läskissä, omaani saan odotella vielä hetken, ja odottavan aika on pitkä!

----------


## SamiJ

Vaikeeta tässä on hirveetä analyysiä siitä laittaa kun ei oo muutamaa testilenkkiä lukuunottamatta kokemuksia läskeistä. Hienostihan se kyllä siinä edessä notkuu.  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## a-o

Nyt ylläs levi tv2 erätulilla
Tutun näköisiä läskipyöriä :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Kyllä minä niin mieleni pahoitin kun ei minulle Echon runkoa myyty. Kaikenmaailman lättähatut niillä nyt ajelee ja viheltelee mennessään. Hymyilläkin kehtaavat. Siinä sitten joustokeulat keinuen könytään ja on niin maan mukavaa.

----------


## wekkuli

^^ Kiitti vinkistä, vähän kerkisin katsoa, ja kyllä tuli tosiaan sellainen fiilis, että jos pyörävaeltelis Lapin erämaassa, niin fatti olis siihen hommaan niin passeli, että muuta en harkitsisikaan.
 :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

> Ai jukkiksella ykkössarjalainen? En oo kuullutkaan.. (aika monessa ketjussa on tainnu tulla mainittua..)



Kertaus on opintojen äiti tai sitten ikägubella (=mulla) alkava ja päivä päivältä paheneva dementia  :Hymy:

----------


## Mikko Asikainen

Mitkä polkimet oli ne punaiset siinä Erätulien tämäniltaisessa jaksossa ?

----------


## Pekka T L

> Nyt ylläs levi tv2 erätulilla
> Tutun näköisiä läskipyöriä



Kyllähän teillä vaan on  hieanot retkeilymaastot siellä. Sääskiä vaan näkyy olevan enemmän kuin tarpeeksi.

----------


## mni

> Mitkä polkimet oli ne punaiset siinä Erätulien tämäniltaisessa jaksossa ?



Näyttäisi olevan Crank Brothers Mallet 3.

----------


## kim71

[QUOTE=A3M;2275946]Uusi läski treellä. Kävin vähä hakee tuntumaa maastosta.

Hieno kuva! täytyy oikein kysyä millä kameralla otettu? Itsellä alla whiten 2pro ja todella tyytyväinen olen ainakin vielä n. 500 km jälkeen.

----------


## Jukkis

Pitäiskö fiilistellä ja osallistua ensimmäistä kertaa elämässään firman pikkujouluihin ? Ohjeena vaikkapa pukeutua teeman mukaisesti, mutta minähän voisin pamauttaa paikalle Whitellä  :Hymy: 





Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## heccu



----------


## Nufan

Hienoa.  :Hymy:  koska pidetään ladamiitti?

----------


## heccu

> Hienoa.  koska pidetään ladamiitti?



pätkähti päähän muuten hassu idea, noilla vois talvella jonkun hs-kisan jälkeen pitää omat kisat samoilla urilla  :Sekaisin: 
esim Mäntsälässä 01.03. ja siitä viikon päästä Kouvolassa SMien jälkeen.  missäpäin Kouvolaa muuten kisat on ?

sori OT

----------


## kim71

Mahtavaa... whitet lisääntyy ja lisääntyy. Olis hieno tietää montako walkoista on jo maassamme. Ei muuta kun kerho pystyyn ja kokoontuminen jonnekin järven jäälle kummeli tyylisesti ens talvena. Sais heittää siellä juttua et "kyl tos proos on heti paljo leveemmät renkaat ku tos lites"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nufan

Kappas, kun seuratiedote sattuu olemaan matkassa (25manna) mukana, niin siitä lunttaamalla kisakeskus näyttäisi olevan Kuusankosken urheilupuistossa. Läskirastit olis mainio idea.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> borealis-echo-fat-bike fiilistelyä   7600$ fatilla                                        http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/06/13/...e-performance/



Eikös tuo ole sama vehje ku Samij:llä? LäskiMersu ?

----------


## A3M

[QUOTE=kim71;2276459]



> Uusi läski treellä. Kävin vähä hakee tuntumaa maastosta.
> 
> Hieno kuva! täytyy oikein kysyä millä kameralla otettu? Itsellä alla whiten 2pro ja todella tyytyväinen olen ainakin vielä n. 500 km jälkeen.



Kuva on otettu ihan iphonen 5 kameralla sitten koneella vähä värejä herättelin eloon  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

[QUOTE=A3M;2276586]



> Kuva on otettu ihan iphonen 5 kameralla sitten koneella vähä värejä herättelin eloon



Vastoin yleistä käsitystä Omppu on loistava kapine myös kamerana  :Vink: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## moraff

Jos huomenna kävis Porvoossa pöristelemässä läskillä

----------


## wekkuli

> Sais heittää siellä juttua et "kyl tos proos on heti paljo leveemmät renkaat ku tos lites"



Aitoon ladakerhon henkeen tulisi kuitenkin ihmetellä vain niitä seikkoja, jotka paljastavat karvalakkisuutemme, eli kuten kummelia mukaillen sanoisin, "kyl tos lites onkin heti paljon kapeemman näköset renkaat" tai "kyllähän noi vaihtajat tosiaan näyttääkin paljon halvemmilta". Jos joku osa sattuu olemaan hipon näköinen yhtään, ni sitä ei tule noteerata!

----------


## Tank Driver

Kunhan menette littaa.

----------


## Mikko Asikainen

Hyvä! Kiitos tiedosta! Mr. mni.

----------


## freerider70

Ensimmäinen mehtälenkki läskillä takana (ensimmäinen jäykkärunkoisella yleensä), eteneminen rajoittui vain kunnon loppumiseen. Kamerakin oli mukana mutta kuvaaminen jäi aika vähäiseksi  :Hymy:  Tuore Whiten omistajakin alkumatkasta, jokunen sananen tuli vaihdettua.



Jossain Kaupin syövereissä...

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Metsäkone .by Surly! ☺👍

----------


## WiTo

Tehdäänkö läskipyörillä enään yhteislenkkejä pk-seudulla? En vaan löytänyt sellaista ketjua.

----------


## HC Andersen

50/60 säikeessä ajetaan paljon paksupyörillä

----------


## Shimaani

Juu! Mää just saapusin viilistelemästä niistä Petikon pöpeliköistä.  Onnistuin hidastamaan etenemisvauhtini kaatumispisteeseen asti siinä krossiradan keskellä kun se uima-altaan kokoinen lätäkkö olikin ylllllllättävän pehmeäpohjainen.  Sit oli kengät täynnä fiilistä kunnes astuin liimapaskaan.  Muu popula jäi vielä hakemaan flouta sieltä mettästä kun keskenheivasin kipuisan etutassun taatta.
Nyt pesumakkina poistaa vaatteista sitä fiilistä josta kyläläiset nauraa hörötti kotimatkan lopuilla.

----------


## sixsixone

Hieno Surly

----------


## petjala

> 50/60 säikeessä ajetaan paljon paksupyörillä



Eikä ihan kauheesti naureta muuta kun hyvässä hengessä, vaikka tulis minkälaisella häristimellä mukaan.

----------


## mutanaama

> Eikä ihan kauheesti naureta muuta kun hyvässä hengessä, vaikka tulis minkälaisella häristimellä mukaan.



Tänään pläskejä oli about 5, yks täpäri ja yks jäkäri. Kaikki mahtu mukaan ja hyvin. Oli rengas levee tai kapee ja valmistaja mikä vaan, niin kyllä se kuski on, joka sen fillarin ylös runttaa

----------


## Jah0

Tuommonen kampe tuli haettua suvalasta fattyn tilalle. Tänään pääsi vihdoin ajamaan kunnon lenkin ja voi hyvää päivää että on ero kuin yöllä ja päivällä verrattuna fattyyn  :Leveä hymy:  
Ei voi muuta kuin suositella kaikille, sen verta mukava ajettava on!

----------


## Ski

Onneksi olkoon ! Oulun Crossimestaruus paikalla noita Farley 6:sia oli ihan mukavasti. Komea on tuo väri !

----------


## jupeso

> Juu! Mää just saapusin viilistelemästä niistä Petikon pöpeliköistä.  Onnistuin hidastamaan etenemisvauhtini kaatumispisteeseen asti siinä krossiradan keskellä kun se uima-altaan kokoinen lätäkkö olikin ylllllllättävän pehmeäpohjainen.  Sit oli kengät täynnä fiilistä kunnes astuin liimapaskaan.  Muu popula jäi vielä hakemaan flouta sieltä mettästä kun keskenheivasin kipuisan etutassun taatta.
> Nyt pesumakkina poistaa vaatteista sitä fiilistä josta kyläläiset nauraa hörötti kotimatkan lopuilla.



mä otin fiilistä ylästössä koiran paskasta  :Hymy:  eturenkaaseen kunnon läjä koiran ( toivottavasti) tuotetta ja mukavasti sitä lenteli naamalle ja rinnuksille kun ei ole edessä mitään lokaria...fiilishän se on paska fiiliskin , niinhän täällä joku jo totesikin.

----------


## SamiJ

Läskit ilmassa!!  :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää oli loistava, pakko lisätä tämä aloitusviestiin  :Leveä hymy: 






> Ihmetyttää läskipyöräilijöiden ahdasmielisyys tai ainakin foorumikommentoinnin perusteella muodostunut kuva heistä (meistä). Pelkkä läsipyörällä ajaminen ei suinkaan riitä alkuunkaan, jotta olisit oikea fätbaikkeri ja ymmärtäisit mistään mitään. Tässä noin kymmenen teesiä, joita noudattamalla voit ehkä olla oikea läskipyöräilijä.
> 
> 1. Alle 4.8" renkaat eivät täytä fätin määritelmää. Tosifättäri ajelee aina leveillä renkailla. Kapeammat renkaat saa asentaa vain hiilikuitukehille kesäaikaan.
> 2. Lokasuojia ei saa käyttää. Jos käytät, tee ne itse, ja varmista, että ne rumuudessaan päihittävät kaikki ihmiskäden muovaamat tuotokset kautta maailmanhistorian.
> 3. Muista ottaa valokuva jokaiselta lenkiltäsi. Jaa se. Aina.
> 4. Muista mainita, miten hymyilyttää ennen lenkkiä, lenkin aikana ja lenkin jälkeen. Muista kehua pyöränsä kehujaa ja kerro samalla, että täysjoustosi kerää varastossa pölyä käyttämättömyyttään.
> 5. Muista kehua, miten muut pyörän ja sen kuljettajan havainneet ihmiset ovat haltioissaan näkemästään. Usko myös, että kukaan silminnäkijä ei pidä sinua mitenkään säälittävänä lapsiaikuisena.
> 6. Pyörän painoa ei saa huomioida, koska ei sillä ole merkitystä. On kuitenkin eduksi mainita oman fillarin keveys sekä seuraavat kevennyskohteet.
> 7. Juomapullotelineet ovat niin xc-hommia. Lisäksi ne pilaavat rungon kauniit linjat. Laita mieluummin vetoisuudeltaan väh. 150l runkolaukku, ja kuljeta juomapullosi siellä.
> ...

----------


## Riikosville

Tänään fiilistelyä Melkuttimien ympärillä Muklukilla (kieli solmuun-lause ) hauskassa seurassa,joten innostuin jopa tänne rekisteröitymään.

----------


## Assup



----------


## svheebo

Jaaha, Keimolan tornin ympäristö ei ole vieläkään täynnä kerrostaloa yms. Kävin tuolla entisellä radalla muutaman tunnin fiilistelemässä kotarilla ( moottorimalli ) ja kävellen pari kesää sitten. Mukavasti tuli paikalle ihmisiä juttelemaan kun kuulivat että joku siellä yksimukisella vedätti  Oli kiva jutella parin herran kansss jotka olivat siellä olleet kisaakin katsomassa. Youtubesta lähinnä itse saanut osviittaa millainen fiilis silloin on ollut.

----------


## Assup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE-s_oQzj70

----------


## svheebo

http://youtu.be/-0huD3XkqWk

Off-topic mutta silti

----------


## Assup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGcuJ1qHoFw

----------


## paskalokki

Olen ulkopuolinen ketjussa, mutta vastaako läskillä ajo 1000 euroa jos puhutaan poluilla ja juurakoilla ajossa? Onko se sen arvosta? Ajattteko hymy suussa koko aika? Ja pidemmän aikaan? Kesät, syksyt ja talvet?

----------


## harmis

> Olen ulkopuolinen ketjussa, mutta vastaako läskillä ajo 1000 euroa jos puhutaan poluilla ja juurakoilla ajossa? Onko se sen arvosta? Ajattteko hymy suussa koko aika? Ja pidemmän aikaan? Kesät, syksyt ja talvet?



En ole ainakaan katunut 999 euron sijoitusta. Nyt on tosin ajeltu vasta syksyllä mutta uskoisin että talvellakin tulee jossain määrin ajeltua. Riippuu hiihtokeleistä. Kesällä luulen että tulee enempi maantiepyörän päällä oltua.

----------


## Lauttis

> Tää oli loistava, pakko lisätä tämä aloitusviestiin



Saako sitten jonkun "sertifioitu läskikuski" -leiman profiiliinsa, jos täyttää kaikki 13 kriteeriä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mainosmies

Olipa taas hieno ja lämmin syyspäivä, tuli testattua runkolaukun toimivuus. Hyvin siihen mahtui päivän retkimuonat ja vesi kulki juomarepussa, näitä ilmoja ja retkiä lisää...

----------


## Ski

> Olipa taas hieno ja lämmin syyspäivä, tuli testattua runkolaukun toimivuus. Hyvin siihen mahtui päivän retkimuonat ja vesi kulki juomarepussa, näitä ilmoja ja retkiä lisää...



Ookko ite tehny laukun vai ostanu ?

----------


## Tank Driver

> Onneksi olkoon ! Oulun Crossimestaruus paikalla noita Farley 6:sia oli ihan mukavasti. Komea on tuo väri !



Farley on uusi cyclocross. Vpcx:n tapahtumassakin tuollainen bongattu.

----------


## Mainosmies

> Ookko ite tehny laukun vai ostanu ?



Salsan laukku Turun Foxcompista, päädyin tuohon kun halusin että vedenpitävä, ei tarvii edes joka pesussa ottaa pois. Kallis oli, mutta hintansa väärtti...

Laitan tähän vielä tuon kuvan, kun viimein tajusin miten se tehdään...no nyt ainakin kuva riittävän iso!

----------


## Jukkis

^ Avaapa termi "kallis" tarkemmin  :Hymy:  Eli mitä maksoit runkolaukusta ?

----------


## Solaris_83

hienoja maastoa. . Itse kyllä fiiliksissä vaikka vasta 8 lenkkiä tehyt

----------


## Jukkis

Fiilishän se on huonokin fiilis  :Vink: 
Vaikka sulla siis epäilemättä wahvasti plusmerkkinen  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Hyvä boogie.

----------


## paskalokki

Kävin testimässä XXL:n hiekkaparkkipaikalla Tammistossa hiilariläskiä pienessä rapulassa ja laitoin mailia sinne, koska tulee halvempia myyntiin taas.

Taitaa olla pojat game over.

----------


## HC Andersen

> ^ Avaapa termi "kallis" tarkemmin  Eli mitä maksoit runkolaukusta ?



Relevaten runkolaukku on siinä 160€ huittisilla jos en väärin muista, voin jossain vaiheessa kaivaa kuitin esille ja katsoa tarkemmin.

----------


## velosipedisti

Tuli sitten testattua Whiten Proläski ja onhan se hiukka erilainen fattyyn verrattuna. Vetästiin samalla tämmönen kevyt mettäpyöräily.

----------


## Mainosmies

> ^ Avaapa termi "kallis" tarkemmin  Eli mitä maksoit runkolaukusta ?



Salsan runkolaukku Foxcompissa 179:-

----------


## Kemizti

> Tuli sitten testattua Whiten Proläski ja onhan se hiukka erilainen fattyyn verrattuna. Vetästiin samalla tämmönen kevyt mettäpyöräily.



kumpaakaan en omista, enkä aio hankkia, mutta ihan mielenkiinnsta kun kerrankim joku jolla muutaki läskikokemusta kuin white; millätavoin se on "hiukkaerilainen" avaisitko vähän fiiliksiä?!

----------


## Jukkis

Oho, no sitten jatkan kyllä elämääni ilman runkolaukkua tästakin etiäpäin

----------


## velosipedisti

Nii runkolaukuista sen verran että törkeen hintaisia on. Vesitiivis pussi ja pari irtohihnaa toimii melkein yhtä hyvin.

Fattyn ja whiten vertailu vielä jatkunee joten kommentteja eroista kenties myöhemmin. 

Tänään tuli fattylla tonni täyteen ja tammikuussa aloitin läskin polkemisen. Ihan hyvin kun se on kuitenkin vaan kakkospyörä.

----------


## velosipedisti

Sinne upposi. Ei läskikään kaikkeen pysty tai ehkä oli vaan väärin ajettu.

----------


## freerider70

> Nii runkolaukuista sen verran että törkeen hintaisia on. Vesitiivis pussi ja pari irtohihnaa toimii melkein yhtä hyvin.



Eikös se niin mene että jos harrastus ei vie kaikkia rahoja niin se on turha  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

^Eikun väärin valittu.

----------


## Pekka T L

Näyttäis olevan Salsan tägi tuossa laukun kyljessä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Näyttäis olevan Salsan tägi tuossa laukun kyljessä.



Relevate Designs tekee yleismallisia runkolaukkuja sekä Surlyn, Salsan, 9:ZERO:7 ja Fatbackin eri runkokokoja varten suunniteltuja tyköistuvia laukkuja.

----------


## crcm

> Sinne upposi. Ei läskikään kaikkeen pysty tai ehkä oli vaan väärin ajettu.



 Semiläskillä kun yrittää...  :Vink:

----------


## Ski

Sunnuntai fiilistelyä

----------


## mutanaama

Aika hyvä maisema ja fjiilis

----------


## vuohi

Noihin maisemiin sopis moonlanderi hyvin, vielä kun vähän tietokoneella hävittäis värejä niin oltain ihan viittä vaille kuussa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Kiitti. Paikka on alati muuttuva laaja kangasmetsäalue jonka hiekalla on Oulua rakennettu... Tuolla saa olla tarkkana ettei tipu rotkoon....

----------


## Iletys

Jos täällä on Espoolaisia (ja miksei ulkopaikkakuntalaisia) läskipyöräilijöitä tai läskihenkisiä pyöräilijöitä, niin kaikki ovat tervetulleita liittymään Facebook-ryhmään Fatbike Espoo. (ryhmä ei julkinen, mutta liittymisluvan saa kun pyytää)
Sana on vapaa niin yhteislenkkien organisoimisessa, retkikertomuksien jakamisessa, kuvien näyttämisessä kuin läskifiilistelyssä.
Torstaisin klo 18:00 pyritään ajamaan Malminmäen K-Kaupalta Arkiläskilenkki josta sivuilla lisää.

----------


## lacrits68

moi!

White 2 fat pro tilattu!  :Leveä hymy:  muutama oli kauppaan tullut!.

//J

----------


## eki

Eipä Alpkitin runkolaukutkaan ole ihan ilmaisia, mutta hieman Salsaa tai Revelatea halvemmalla saa kuitenkin täysin kustomoidun laukun, johon voi speksata omiin tarpeisiin sopivat vetoketjut ja esim tarroilla kiinnittyvät välilokerot, karttataskun yms. https://www.alpkit.com/products/fat-bike-stingray

Pari tuollaista olen tilannut ja varsin tyytyväinen laatuun ja toimivuuteen. Retkeillesssä Jetboil keitin menee laukkuun juuri sopivasti eikä koliste tai heilu mihinkään. Lyhyemmillä lenkeillä repun voi jättää kotiin ja laittaa juomarakon runkolaukkuun (letkulle saa speksattua aukon esim. laukun etusosaan, josta sen saa kätevästi vaikka kuminauhalla tankoon kiinni. Laukkua ei tarvitse erikseen irroittaa juomapulloja varten ja rakko pysyy puhtaana laukussa). 

Olen myös ihastunut tankoon kiinnitettäviin eväspusseihin: https://www.alpkit.com/products/stem-cell Näyttää toki dorkalta, mutta toimii pitemmillä retkillä oikein hyvin eväiden, kameran tai vesipullon säilyttämiseen käden ulottuvilla. 

Jotenkin näin: 


Mitä enemmän kamaa sitä parempi ajaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

> moi!
> 
> White 2 fat pro tilattu!  muutama oli kauppaan tullut!.
> 
> //J




Joko foorumilaisissa on White Interceptorin omistajia ?

----------


## Jukkis

Ei naamoja täälläkään. Harmi, kun tämäkin nyt sitten tarttis tuota auringonlaskun sotilaallista  :Vink:  mediaa, jotta pääsis mukaan geimeihin,,,

----------


## Pekka T L

Mikähän takaloksu on Salsassa tuossa Tank Driverin taukokuvassa? Ja mistähän niitä voipi hankkia?

----------


## Mepi

Ensimmäinen kunnon lenkki takana. 14km josta puolet jalkakäytävää ja loppu puolet metsäautotietä, mönkijäuraa ja metsäkoneen vanhaa jälkeä. Pyörä on erinomainen etenijä mutta polkijalla kunto ala-arvoinen

----------


## Tank Driver

> Mikähän takaloksu on Salsassa tuossa Tank Driverin taukokuvassa? Ja mistähän niitä voipi hankkia?



Muistaakseni Topeak Defender. Menee kuulemma ämpärisepälle levitykseen. Jos ei diyt kiinnosta niin osta suosista PDW Mud Shovelit. Shokkiterapia/Kettumaja.

----------


## velosipedisti

Kuvasta päätellen eki on käynyt islannissa asti läskeilemässä. Minkälaisen reissun menit?

----------


## JackOja

^viesti #895

----------


## slow

> ei kiitos naamakirjalle muuten kiinostaisi kyllä







> Ei naamoja täälläkään. Harmi, kun tämäkin nyt sitten tarttis tuota auringonlaskun sotilaallista  mediaa, jotta pääsis mukaan geimeihin,,,



Rakennatte soveliaan taiteilijanimen turvin profiilin ja liitytte mukaan. Itselläni ja monella tutulla on vastaava järjestely käytössä nimenomaan lenkkiporukoita varten. 
Mihinkään muuhun en tuota käytä.

----------


## Jukkis

^ NSA kuitenkin onkii tietoonsa jostain kuka feikkiprofiilin takana yrittää lymytä,,,


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## kim71

Syksyn eka "valolenkki". Onneksi kiinanlamppu ei pettänyt  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> ^ NSA kuitenkin onkii tietoonsa jostain kuka feikkiprofiilin takana yrittää lymytä,,,



Mä ymmärrän tuskan, mutta vaikea päivittää kahta foorumia yhtä aikaa. Jompikumpi (f-foorumi tai f-book) oli valittava. Facebook vaan tuntuu helpommalta paikalta asioida (ei mennä tähän sen enempää). Ilmoitetaan lenkeistä myös Espoon Lenkit osiossa foorumilla niin kuin nyt ens torstain osaltakin on tehty. Ihka oikeen läskikuskin kuuluukin olla Facebook vastainen. Mä oon tällanen uus tulokas näissä jutuissa (succicset jalassa ja kohta pullotelineet rungossa).

----------


## Jukkis

^ Aika pistemäinen valokeila,,, Vai valehteleeko kuva tälläkin kertaa enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa  :Vink: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## kim71

Valehtelee enemmän ku tuhat kuvaa...

----------


## Riikosville

> Muistaakseni Topeak Defender. Menee kuulemma ämpärisepälle levitykseen. Jos ei diyt kiinnosta niin osta suosista PDW Mud Shovelit. Shokkiterapia/Kettumaja.



Joo, hyvä on muisti. Levitystä tosiaan kaipaa. Laatu ei mitenkään vakuuttanut, kiinnitys petti onkinarukäsilläkin kiristettynä toisella kertaa. Siitä lähtien ollut nippusiteillä aina paikallaan

----------


## Ski

Fiilistelyyn takaisin  :Hymy:

----------


## freerider70

En muuten ennen läskiä ymmärtänyt tarvitsevani runkolaukkua, nyt olen kokenut valaistumisen  :Hymy:  Saas nähdä mitä lähikauppa saa asian eteen tehtyä.

----------


## velosipedisti

Onpas ski laittanut hienoja fiilistelykuvia ja jotain outoa valkoista juttua näyttää olevan maassa. Ei meillä täällä hämeessä tuollaista.

----------


## Pekka T L

Ka, siellä on lunta! Nyt on läskirengas tarpeen :Kieli pitkällä: 

Enpä oo näin innolla lumia odotellu sitten teinivuosien kun ajokortin sain.

----------


## Jukkis

> Ka, siellä on lunta! Nyt on läskirengas tarpeen
> 
> Enpä oo näin innolla lumia odotellu sitten teinivuosien kun ajokortin sain.



Näin maalaisjullina en odota läskistä huolimatta lunta sen enempää kuin ajanjaksona, jolloin ei läskiä ollut. Lumityöt sucks  :Irvistys:

----------


## brilleaux

> Ka, siellä on lunta! Nyt on läskirengas tarpeen
> 
> Enpä oo näin innolla lumia odotellu sitten teinivuosien kun ajokortin sain.



Lumi ja varsinkin talvi yleensä on aivan perseestä. Vaikka läski onkin.
Mieluummin ajaisin 30 asteen helteessä.

Nyt jo alkanu kyrpimään pelkästään pukeutuminen ajolle lähtiessä. Saati talvella.

Silti aion ajaa. Ajaminen on aina kuitenkin omana hetkenään täyttä nautintoa. On ympärillä mitä tahansa.
Lämpötilan noustessa nautinto tosin kasvaa exponentiaalisesti.  :Hymy: 

Mutta toivotaan että läski parantaisi edes hiukan tätä talvi-asennettani.  :Vink:

----------


## Jukkis

> Lumi ja varsinkin talvi yleensä on aivan perseestä. Vaikka läski onkin.
> Mieluummin ajaisin 30 asteen helteessä.
> 
> Nyt jo alkanu kyrpimään pelkästään pukeutuminen ajolle lähtiessä. Saati talvella.



Häh-hää, brilleauxin kanssa taas samassa rytmiryhmässä tämänkin asian kanssa. (Roxette,,,)
Tosin tässä täytyy vielä ennen lumia lähteä useaankin kertaan kieppumaan tuohon pihalle Toron lehti-imurin kanssa. Rakastan siis syksyäkin :Irvistys: 
Täytyy taas pollata Oikotietä josko Espoon Lintuvaarassa olis mukavaa pikku pihalla olevaa kämppä myynnissä,,,

Anteeksi tämä ahdistuneen ihmisen off-topic. Nyt lopetan ja lähden kotvan päästä purkamaan paineitani Walcolla tuonne takametsän ryteikköön. Se hyvä puoli täällä asumisessa tosin on, että ei ole vielä tähän päivään mennessä metsälenkillä nähnyt ketään toista saati että tarvitsis kaveri-, kimppa- tahi sopulilenkeillä sosiaalisesti ajella  :Hymy:

----------


## velosipedisti

Nyt on pakko tunnustaa että ajoin aamulenkin täpärillä ja jätin fattyn kotiin lepäämään. Tuli samalla bongattua pari lumihilettä taivaalla.

----------


## freerider70

Jep, itsekin poikkeuksellisesti duuniin konepyörällä. Onhan siinäkin toisaalta aika läskit renkaat  :Hymy:

----------


## pete+

Kaksi pyörää metsässä. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tuomas H

Hyvin kantoi läski lumihangessa.

----------


## pete+

> Hyvin kantoi läski lumihangessa.



Kai otit lapion mukaan varmuuden vuoksi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## lacrits68

moI!

Omaa läskiä postista odotellessa...! Luulajan saaristossa hienoja fillarointi mahdollisuuksia..!

----------


## Mika K

Saaristosta puheenollen. Kävimme tänään tsekkaamassa Hailuodon täällä Oulun kupeessa ja tuota voi kyllä suositella ainakin kaikille lähialueen läskeille!



Laitoin hieman tarinaa ja lisää kuvia tuonne http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...96#post2278996

----------


## Ski

wau, fiilistelyn parhautta ! Hienoja kuvia !

----------


## ahma

> Saaristosta puheenollen. Kävimme tänään tsekkaamassa Hailuodon täällä Oulun kupeessa ja tuota voi kyllä suositella ainakin kaikille lähialueen läskeille!
> 
> 
> 
> Laitoin hieman tarinaa ja lisää kuvia tuonne http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...96#post2278996



Se on sääli, ettei läskissä saa olla lokareita. Tossa fiilistelyssä tulee nopeasti huono fiilis.

----------


## Tctic

Ilman läskiä Hailuoto on lähes toivoton tapaus maastopyöräilijälle. Joka paikka on täynnä lentohiekkaa jonne uppoaa aivan varmasti. Läskin kanssa siellä on takuulla hauskaa.

----------


## brilleaux

> Se on sääli, ettei läskissä saa olla lokareita. Tossa fiilistelyssä tulee nopeasti huono fiilis.



Pyh. Miksi tulisi? Se on vaan vettä hey!  :Vink:

----------


## Nufan

Ei mulla ainakaan selkä kastunut, kun rantaviivaa pitkin ajelin veden puolella.

----------


## Mika K

Hissukseen, kun kruisailee, niin ei mitään ongelmia. Ja mikset paksuun vois lokareita laittaa?

----------


## velosipedisti

Mieluummin lokasuojat kuin sadevaatteet. Siinä mun mielipide.

Ja tosi hienoja kuvia täällä niinkuin aina. 
Tänään fiilistelen maastosinkulalla.

----------


## brilleaux

^en käytä kumpaakaan. Turhuuksia. IMO.

EDIT: Jos esim sataa, se vesi tulee yleensä ylhäältä. Siinä ei paljon rappikset auta.  :Vink:

----------


## vuohi

Eikai kukaan pidä maastopyörässäkään lokareita? Miksi sitten läskissä? 

Ei tuolla mielestäni roisku muta senkään vertaa kuin kapearenkaisella, vauhti pysyy koko ajan melko rauhallisena kun ei jaksa polkea ja alamäessä meno muuttuu hervottomaksi kun pyörä pomppii kuin kumipallo pitkin poikin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

^Jaa, mä taas pääsen lujempaa kuin kapearenkaisella täpärillä. Myös alaspäin. Sulla on liikaa paineita jos pomppii ympäriinsä.
Ja toisekseen Ground Control-renkaaseen tarttuu kaikki niin tiukkaan kiinni ettei edes rapa roisku!

----------


## freerider70

Runkolokari on ihan hyvä perusvaruste imo, itse en niin hirveästi nauti suoraan naamaan napsahtelevista aineksista on sitten metsässä tai asvaltilla. Takaloksu on omassa nopeasti irroitettavaa mallia, lähinnä työmatkakäyttöön.

----------


## rjrm

-15C pakkasen lauhduttua nollaan olipas mahtavaa ajella metsän polkuja ja ylittää suo polkua pitkin. Ei roiskunut rapa, aurinko paistoi.

----------


## Solaris_83

jäi sellanen fiilis että suurempi on parempi...ainakin pumpussa kun läskin rengasta täyttää (onneksi kaveri pumppas osan)

Mutta  hienoja paikkoja löyty kuitenkin

----------


## MTBVespa

^ Tosta ilmeestä, voi nämä "ilmeeni kun... mitä milloinkin" -tyypit repiä huumoria Esim ylläolevan kuvan kanssa voisi sopia teksti " Ilmeeni kun tajusin läskin renkaan olevan tyhjä".

----------


## Jukkis

Pikku pakkanen ja auringonpaisteinen päivä; loistava päivä fiilistelyyn JOS asuis kerrostalokopperossa tai rivarissa. Omakotitaloasuja sen sijaan joutuu nykäisemään Toron käyntiin ja lähtemään jahtaamaan puusta pudonneita lehtiä, joita näin pakkasyön jäljiltä on PALJON  :Irvistys: 

Kuvottaa,,,

Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## TheMiklu

Ei oo pakko! Tai laita se veheje  läskiin kii ja peippailet pihalla?

----------


## brilleaux

^ +1 tälle

----------


## Jukkis

> Ei oo pakko! Tai laita se veheje  läskiin kii ja peippailet pihalla?



Tossahan on oikeesti ideaa !!
Muuten voisin kyllä luistaa tyystin pihahommista, mutta en uskalla. Vaimo majoittaa hyvin helposti meikäläisen siperianhuskyjen kanssa ulkoruokintaan,,,

Tämän suhteen on ollut taloudessa nollatoleranssi jo yli 20 vuotta  :Vink:

----------


## brilleaux

Tämmöisen fiilistelyn löysin tuubista.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah54Se7S_ck

Ihan coolilta näyttää, vaikka talvi perseestä omasta mielestä onkin.

Näyttelijät voi ilmoittautua.

----------


## freerider70

Luontokuvaajamme bongasi harvinaisen isojalan kuuran peittämässä pusikossa vain hetkeä ennen sen kaatumista kyljelleen

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^On kyllä keliin sopiva suojaväritys isojalalla!

----------


## vuohi

Täällä on vielä kesäisempää menoa. Kävin ajamassa muodikasta läski-peeämäksää muodikkaalla pirkkaläskilläni.

----------


## paskalokki

Lammen veden lämpötilaan tyytymättömät sorsat meinasivat joukolla tulla pyörävarkaisiin. Toisin kävi.

----------


## Tank Driver

No nyt on ihan perkeleen hyvä fiilis!

----------


## HC Andersen

Lämpimät osanottoni  :Irvistys:  *nyyhk* *sniff*

----------


## JackOja

Miten noi ei sulla kestä?

Osanotto.

----------


## kmw

Empatisympatiaa ja osaanottoa Tankille. Joko riittää muovikokeilut? Terästä tai titamiinia peliin. *itutuksen korjaamiseen sanovat kolmannen kossun auttavan.

----------


## brilleaux

> Empatisympatiaa ja osaanottoa Tankille. Joko riittää muovikokeilut? Terästä tai titamiinia peliin. *itutuksen korjaamiseen sanovat kolmannen kossun auttavan.



Osanotot Tankille. Mutta en usko syyn olevan muovissa. Merkissä ja sen laadussa enemmänkin.

----------


## rjrm

Mikä runko se ei kestä istumista?

----------


## Tank Driver

Borealis Yampa. Taitaa nyt tulla se Echo kun ilman saa, tai paha sanoa kustannuksista kun menee kiekot uusiksi ja keula vaihtuu ja kai tosta kaikesta jotain kompensaatiota saa. Toi on siis ihan kunnolla paskana; satulaputki ja vaakaputki melkein irtipoikki, seatstayt puoliksi poikki ja "wishbone" koko matkalta seatstayden poikkeamien välistä halki.

----------


## svheebo

^ No woehan perä. On sitä ongelmia näköjään kalliimmissakin pyörissä.

----------


## Ski

> Borealis Yampa. Taitaa nyt tulla se Echo kun ilman saa, tai paha sanoa kustannuksista kun menee kiekot uusiksi ja keula vaihtuu ja kai tosta kaikesta jotain kompensaatiota saa. Toi on siis ihan kunnolla paskana; satulaputki ja vaakaputki melkein irtipoikki, seatstayt puoliksi poikki ja "wishbone" koko matkalta seatstayden poikkeamien välistä halki.



Tsemppiä äijä... Toivon että saa uutta alle nopeasti.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Yampan kohtalo pysäyttää, ei niin kauniille saa tuollaista tapahtua. Kuin Gemma Atkinsonilla murtuisi sydän.

----------


## IncBuff

No voi perhana. Täytyyhän tuossa olla joku perusteellinen suunnitelumoka. Ei kai yhdellä miehellä muuten noin huono tuuri voi olla.

----------


## Ski

Hommaa Tankki pian uus, koska joka päivä on hyviä maisemia tarjolla  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Ja kaikki tapahtui kävelyvauhdissa, neulaspolulla ja paino polkimilla, perse melkein irti satulasta. Näyttäisi äkkiseltään murtuneen eteenpäin. Hiilikuidusta mitään tiä, mutta toi vaikuttaisi yhtenäiseltä osakokonaisuudelta, johon putket on ympätty kiinni.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Laita siihen jotain lasikuitukittiä päälle ja vähän lakkaa. Ei sitä kukaan huomaa.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Tank Driver

Täytyisi varmaan hommata semmoinen runkolaukku. Semmoinen, johon mahtuu vararunko mukaan.

----------


## reappear

Todella ikävästi käynyt! Kyllä itellä usko jo menis ja alkais etsiä custom titamiinia...  :Irvistys:

----------


## slow

Liikaa on epätodennäköisyyksiä kasautunut yhden ajajan kestettäväksi. Olkoon seuraava nopeasti toimitettu ja lapsenlapsille kestävä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Me käytiin hiljentymässä pimeässä metsässä Jampan muistoksi... R.I.P

----------


## Shimaani

> No nyt on ihan perkeleen hyvä fiilis!
> *nipskuva*



 No juuhan nyt on prkl. Toisaalta, mää sain tänään rikottua kustom taotut trukkipiikit samalla kun meni työsuhde poikki. Elämä on kummaa, toisilla kestää kaikki ja toisilla ei mkn. Tra La laa.

----------


## freerider70

Tänään tuli fiilisteltyä toistaiseksi pisin lenkki läskillä, ja vähän kakkaakin sai kengille (luultavasti kirjaimellisesti koska reittiä myös ratsastetaan). Ihan hiinä ja hiinä ettei menny reidet hapoille mutta kiva huomata ettei kunto kuitenkaan ole ihan rapa.

----------


## brilleaux

Aamun fiilistelyt alkoi mukavissa merkeissä. Tällä näyllä oli mukava aloittaa ajot.  :Hymy: 



Kävin mä "suollakin". Kävellen uppos. Läskillä ei.



EDIT: Ja fiilistellään vielä; kyllä läskillä viihtyisi kaiketi kokopäivän tuolla poluilla. On se vaan upeeta!

----------


## a-o

Pakkasen rajalla:



Oli samalla kylmä ja kuuma..

----------


## jcool

Päivän testiajolta...huomasin just, että onpas minulla huono kunto! Ei vaan jaksa...

----------


## jcool

^kävin myös Trekin läskiä ajamassa. Trek oli paljon ohjautuvampi ja ketterämpi, koska oli kapeammat renkaat. Spessu oli silti geometrialtaan sopivampi ja ennenkaikkea kunnon läski! Paino oli lähes sama molemmissa läskeissä, karvan alle viistoista kiloa.

edit...hintaeroa noin 500€ Trekin ja Spessun välillä. Trekiä pitäis toistamiseen käydä testaamassa. Trek oli oikeastaan ihan liian pitkällä stemmillä! Spessussa jäi vaivaamaan eniten huono nousu ja laskukyky. Nousussa meinas keulimaan koko ajan ja laskussa eturenkaan vetely meni joka mutkassa yli. Älyttömän epävarman ja huteran oloista oli. Trekillä en päässyt testaamaan nousua tai laskua. Lisäksi Spessu pompotti ihan hulluna juurakoissa, samaa en myöskään testannut trekillä. Tasamaalla vaan pikaisesti. Ainiin...Konallakin kävin, mutta en tykännyt tippaakaan.

----------


## IncBuff

Onko tuo Special Biken testipyörä? Olitko päivällä testaamassa oranssia läskiä ja otit tuon ajoon?

----------


## jcool

Tuossa Trekki koeajossa...

----------


## jcool

> Onko tuo Special Biken testipyörä? Olitko päivällä testaamassa oranssia läskiä ja otit tuon ajoon?



Jep...

----------


## IncBuff

juu, sattui vaan korvaan kun tuumailit ajaneesi myös Trekin.

----------


## jcool

> juu, sattui vaan korvaan kun tuumailit ajaneesi myös Trekin.



Jep, olis kiva kuulla mitä muut ajattelee renkaan leveydestä. Onkohan tuo Spessun renkaan leveys jo liioittelua :-) En tiedä virallista leveyttä, mutta Trekissä ohuempi rengas ohjautui paremmin. Trekki ei vaan istunut omalle kropalle kuin Spessu. Joo ei kannattais koeajella mitään, viimeksi jäi hyppysiin Stumpy :-) Talviajoon tulis läski, se oranssi oli kyllä maukas näky ja huitsin hauska ajaa. Mummotkin hymyili ku tein pikalenkin.

----------


## stumpe

> Ainiin...Konallakin kävin, mutta en tykännyt tippaakaan.



Mikäs Woossa oli vikana?

----------


## jcool

> Mikäs Woossa oli vikana?



Ohjaustanko oli ihan kauhea, ulkonäkö oli kyllä hienompi ku Trek. Tuli apinamainen olo ku ajoi Woo:lla. Jotenkin liian lyhyt/ahdas ohjaamo...

----------


## IncBuff

> Jep, olis kiva kuulla mitä muut ajattelee renkaan leveydestä. Onkohan tuo Spessun renkaan leveys jo liioittelua :-) En tiedä virallista leveyttä, mutta Trekissä ohuempi rengas ohjautui paremmin. Trekki ei vaan istunut omalle kropalle kuin Spessu. Joo ei kannattais koeajella mitään, viimeksi jäi hyppysiin Stumpy :-) Talviajoon tulis läski, se oranssi oli kyllä maukas näky ja huitsin hauska ajaa. Mummotkin hymyili ku tein pikalenkin.



Ei ole liioittelua. Hyvä se on ja oranssi oli oikein mukavan näköinen. Osta pois  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

> Ei ole liioittelua. Hyvä se on ja oranssi oli oikein mukavan näköinen. Osta pois



Jep, jep. Kyllä mä ymmärrän miksi tää on fiilistelyketju. Läskissä on kyllä fiilistä. Oli kyllä hymy korvissa ku eka kertaa kokeilin. Ei tosikoille, vai miten se meni...kyllä näitä kokeilla kannattaa, yllätävän erilaisia ajaa riippuen merkistä. Rahalla saa, jos myyjällä on mitä myydä. Ymmärtääkseni sesonki alkaa olla juuri nyt ja tuloillaan...

----------


## lacrits68

moi!

Vihdoinkin!  :Leveä hymy: 



eka lenkki....pikkusen säätöjä vielä! Hauskaaoli...se tunne kun ajaa pienen nyrkin kokoisen kiven yli eikä tunnu "missään"  :Leveä hymy: 

//Janne

----------


## freerider70

> Onkohan tuo Spessun renkaan leveys jo liioittelua :-)



En ymmärrä tätä kohtaa  :Vink:

----------


## IncBuff

> Jep, jep. Kyllä mä ymmärrän miksi tää on fiilistelyketju. Läskissä on kyllä fiilistä. Oli kyllä hymy korvissa ku eka kertaa kokeilin. Ei tosikoille, vai miten se meni...kyllä näitä kokeilla kannattaa, yllätävän erilaisia ajaa riippuen merkistä. Rahalla saa, jos myyjällä on mitä myydä. Ymmärtääkseni sesonki alkaa olla juuri nyt ja tuloillaan...



Jep jep. Enpä usko että se oranssi kauaa siellä Spessussa viihtyy  :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Jep, olis kiva kuulla mitä muut ajattelee renkaan leveydestä. Onkohan tuo Spessun renkaan leveys jo liioittelua :-) En tiedä virallista leveyttä, mutta Trekissä ohuempi rengas ohjautui paremmin. Trekki ei vaan istunut omalle kropalle kuin Spessu. Joo ei kannattais koeajella mitään, viimeksi jäi hyppysiin Stumpy :-) Talviajoon tulis läski, se oranssi oli kyllä maukas näky ja huitsin hauska ajaa. Mummotkin hymyili ku tein pikalenkin.



Tätä Internettiä kun luet niin tiedät että alle 4,7" renkailla ei tee mitään, mutta kun käyt metsässä ajamassa kapeammilla tiedät että Internetti on joskus väärässä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

juurikin näin

----------


## Kemizti

> Tätä Internettiä kun luet niin tiedät että alle 4,7" renkailla ei tee mitään, mutta kun käyt metsässä ajamassa kapeammilla tiedät että Internetti on joskus väärässä



Määkin luulin tällasena ~110kg läskipyöräilijänä tarvivani paksuinta mitä alle mahtuu, nyt on menty 4.0" kumeilla jo jonkunaikaa iloisesti ja mennään talvikin.. 82mm kehillä aeva hyvät.. Kesäksi ehkä kapeempaa kehää ja sileempää kumia!

Ei sillä, on mulla tohon toki ne 4,7" kumitkin.. O.o

----------


## rjrm

Nöyryyttävintä ei ole se, että ajaa alle 4.7-tuumaisella, vaan se, että siitä jää monesti myös jälki. Hiekassa ja lumessa ajaessanne muistakaa kiemurrella koko ajan hiukan, että jälki olisi edes vähän epätarkempi.

----------


## Jha

Pikku Farleyn neitsytmatka  :Hymy:

----------


## JKK

Mistä tuollaisia käsisuojia saa? Toi on hyvä idea pakkaskelillä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Halvimmillaan taidat päästä Biltemasta

----------


## Shamus

Pariskunta tauolla  :Vink:

----------


## Jha

Jostain mp-liikkeestä enduro hommiin hankittu. Varmaan biltsustaki löytyy, nuo on vaan hyvät fillarihommissa kun ei ole pitkät varret, vaan saksilla lyhenee jos tarvis.

----------


## jupeso

Huippukelissä pitkäkoski-haltiala mutapolku vantaanjoen varressa  :Hymy:  etulokari pelasti silmien ja suun mudalta täyttymisestä...vaatteet oli niin paskassa, ettei voinu ku nauraa. Sai myös aika rauhassa ajella...

----------


## velosipedisti

Täälläkin mutalenkki poljettu enkä muita ihmisiä nähnyt liikkeellä.
Tuli samalla testattua motskariajoon hankittujen kurarukkasten toimivuus.
Pysyy sormet ja kesähanskat mukavan kuivina kovassakin sateessa.

----------


## jupeso

Mulla ensi tutustuminen vedenpitäviin sukkiin  :Hymy:  joo toimii ! gore tex lenkkarit täynnä vettä, mutta sukat piti ja jalat kuivana !  kävin saman lenkin perjantaina hieman paremmassa kelissä ja pellolla tuli joku vastaan kick bikella  :Hymy:  arvostan ! Tänään olisin arvostanut vielä enemmän...

----------


## ahma

> Tuli samalla testattua motskariajoon hankittujen kurarukkasten toimivuus.
> Pysyy sormet ja kesähanskat mukavan kuivina kovassakin sateessa.



Itsellä käynyt sama mielessä. Suosituksia / mitä kannattaisi huomioida?

----------


## JUUS0

Fiilistelyä eiliseltä Sipoonkorven läskilenkiltä.

----------


## pete+

> Mulla ensi tutustuminen vedenpitäviin sukkiin  joo toimii ! gore tex lenkkarit täynnä vettä, mutta sukat piti ja jalat kuivana !  kävin saman lenkin perjantaina hieman paremmassa kelissä ja pellolla tuli joku vastaan kick bikella  arvostan ! Tänään olisin arvostanut vielä enemmän...



Mistä niitä saa?

----------


## jupeso

> Mistä niitä saa?




Nää tuli lahjana ,jostain ulkomailta tilattu...seal skinz sillä haulla löytyy netistä. Nää tulee polven alle eli suojaa kivasti. tunnin tänään poljin ja kengistä tosiaan sai kaataa vedet pois mutta jalat täysin kuivat  :Hymy:  tosin loppumetreillä kylmä alkoi hiipiä...ens kerralla normisukka alle jospa lämpökin säilyisi. Hyvät nää on ainakin mun mielestä. Täytyy kysellä mitä maksoi ku suomes taitaa hinta olla aika suolanen...

----------


## Lauttis

Seal skinzit on hyvät niin kauan, kun se kalvo on ehjä. Vähän aikaa kun on käyttöä ja pesuja niin alkaa falskaamaan, ja sitten pysyy vesi myös sisäpuolella. Kannattaa siis säästellä tosi tarpeeseen.

----------


## a-o

Kohti fiilistelymaastoja?

----------


## jupeso

> Seal skinzit on hyvät niin kauan, kun se kalvo on ehjä. Vähän aikaa kun on käyttöä ja pesuja niin alkaa falskaamaan, ja sitten pysyy vesi myös sisäpuolella. Kannattaa siis säästellä tosi tarpeeseen.



Hyvä tietää...En siis pese niitä  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> Seal skinzit on hyvät niin kauan, kun se kalvo on ehjä. Vähän aikaa kun on käyttöä ja pesuja niin alkaa falskaamaan, ja sitten pysyy vesi myös sisäpuolella. Kannattaa siis säästellä tosi tarpeeseen.



Voip olla, mulla noi vanhemmat on nelisen vuotta vanhat, uudemmat vasta vuoden, eikä kummatkaan vuoda.

----------


## lacrits68

moi!

n15km latupohjia ajeltu tänään....aikamoista kokovartalo liikuntaa toi vaan on, vai onko mun kunto noin huono??? :O



positiivinen ylläri oli selle italia satula joka on melkein yhtä mukava kun Brooksi. Käsivarret ja reidet melko hyytelöä! Kesällä tullu ajeltua sen rapiat 2000km nishikillä, mutta ei se kunto siitä sitten parantunut. Muuten hyvä fiilis.....

//Janne

----------


## Hippo

Käytiin Lunnin kanssa haistelemassa talvea.

(Joku saattaa tunnistaa paikan, joten kirjataan näkyviin se, että liikuin alueella Metsähallituksen luontopalveluiden myöntämällä erikoisluvalla.)

----------


## Optiflow

Viime lauantaina pääsikin nauttimaan ekasta kunnon pakkas aamusta näillä leveyspiireillä.

by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Nufan

Omia fiilistelyjä lauantaiselta lenkiltä.

----------


## kolistelija

Mä vaan tommonen... niiltä ajoilta kun tauti alkoi leviämään. Jo silloin setämiehillä oli tapahan käyttää käsirautoja ja muuta pervoa...

----------


## edu

Perinteinen järvimaisema Hämeenlinnassa

----------


## a-o

Farley8:n haaste :Hymy: 



Kukastunturin reitillä bongattu 2kpl läskipyöriä. Olivat kuulemma vuokralla äkäslompolosta, eli Ylläksellä pääsee testaamaan läskiä.

----------


## Shimaani

> Mä vaan tommonen... niiltä ajoilta kun tauti alkoi leviämään. Jo silloin setämiehillä oli tapahan käyttää käsirautoja ja muuta pervoa...
> *nipskuva*



 Genen ja Laurin rantaretkeltäkö tuo kaliapullonpiilottelukuva on?

----------


## kolistelija

> Genen ja Laurin rantaretkeltäkö tuo kaliapullonpiilottelukuva on?



Käsiraudoistako tiesit?  :Leveä hymy: 


Muutaman vuoden takaa, kyllä edes muista mistä.

----------


## Shimaani

Helppohan tuo arvootus oli, hämähäkkikumit ja pieni Kumluk punavalkoisella jakkaralla ja hassusti mutkaisalla ohjastintankolla varustettu panssarivaununharmaa Puksu jossa termari juomapullotelineessä. Ei mtn mahdollisuutta erehtyä ratsastajista....  :Hymy:

----------


## _pete_

Töiden jälkeen aina pimeää. Onni on Mukluk ja kiinanvalot, joilla polut ajettavia. Samalla opin luottamaan pyörään ja unohtamaan turhat detailit :-).

----------


## Solaris_83

ihanaa syksyistä kestääkö/ei-kestä ajoa

----------


## Lates

> Töiden jälkeen aina pimeää. Onni on Mukluk ja kiinanvalot, joilla polut ajettavia. Samalla opin luottamaan pyörään ja unohtamaan turhat detailit :-).



Mitkäs Kiinan valot sulta pyörästä löytyy?

----------


## kmw



----------


## Hippo

^sweet. One gear; more riding, less thinking...

----------


## slow

Lienen taas nukkunut tunnilla kun asiasta puhuttiin.
 KMW siirtynyt läskikantaan?

----------


## Tank Driver

Oot tainnut nukkua pari kokonaista lukukautta.

----------


## _pete_

> Mitkäs Kiinan valot sulta pyörästä löytyy?



Kypärässä
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00F..._prd_ttl_sol_0

Stongassa
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C..._prd_ttl_sol_1

Lisäksi tilasin 6 ledisen stongaan, jota en ole vielä nähnyt, mutta jossa valotehoa tuplasti. En tiedä tarvitsenko, joten ehkä juniori saa kirkkaan lampun.

----------


## brilleaux

^Itse suosin tätänykyä toistepäin; kypärässä se tehokkaampi ja stongassa "lähivalo". Toimii mun mielestä paremmin.
Viime vuonna mentiin kuten sulla, nyt kun kokeilin toista tapaa, niin tuntuu paaaaljon paremmalta.
Suosittelen kokeilemaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

> Oot tainnut nukkua pari kokonaista lukukautta.



Jaa mää vai?

Ei mitään uutta.

----------


## Ski



----------


## Shimaani

Suami on piiitkä maa ja nuo vihreät kammet hienot. Ei fiiliskään ihan huono tainnu olla...?

----------


## velosipedisti

Huh kun on paljon lunta skin kuvassa. Mittari näyttää täällä -1 ja olin ihan jäässä aamun lenkillä. Ehkä tähän taas tottuu.

----------


## PaH

> klips ..



Kiva kuva Skiltä. Kun ei oo lunta, auringon valoa tai alamäkee, niin joutuu tyytymään näihin tylsiin äkssee-polkuihin.
Voittaahan se märkä kallionkylki, tihkusade ja ylämäki ain kotiolot.

----------


## Ski

Kuva on Syötteeltä. Olipa kaunis ilta.

----------


## J_K

> Kiva kuva Skiltä. Kun ei oo lunta, auringon valoa tai alamäkee, niin joutuu tyytymään näihin tylsiin äkssee-polkuihin.
> Voittaahan se märkä kallionkylki, tihkusade ja ylämäki ain kotiolot.
> 
> [img]kuva teräspyörästä[/img]



Miten olisi sivukuva blutolla?

----------


## tompula

Saatan olla väärässä osiossa, mutta ohjatkaa harhaan päätynyttä oikeaan. Onko maailman laajuisena läskipyöräpäivänä ( 7.12 ?? )
Tampereen alueen porukalla jotain järjestettyä kapinaa.....????

----------


## tomikulmala

> Saatan olla väärässä osiossa, mutta ohjatkaa harhaan päätynyttä oikeaan. Onko maailman laajuisena läskipyöräpäivänä ( 7.12 ?? )
> Tampereen alueen porukalla jotain järjestettyä kapinaa.....????



Lol. Maailmanlaajuinen läskipyöräpäivä  :Leveä hymy: . Mukana jos ei ole pakottavaa syytä jäädä pois.

----------


## Mika K

Oulussa ainakin on ja se pvm on 6.12.2014  :Hymy: 

http://fat-bike.com/2014/10/global-f...mber-6th-2014/

----------


## tompula

No me voidaan Pirkanmaalla vähän joustaa  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  ja osallistua jo 6. päivä...

----------


## Kemizti

> No me voidaan Pirkanmaalla vähän joustaa  ja osallistua jo 6. päivä...



https://m.facebook.com/#!/events/854...g&ref=bookmark

Jos et oo naamakirjarajoitteinen, niin tsekkaa tuo..

----------


## Tank Driver

Tampereella on. Toveri Kemizti tietää enemmän.

Edit: sehän ehti ensin.

----------


## tomikulmala

> https://m.facebook.com/#!/events/854...g&ref=bookmark
> 
> Jos et oo naamakirjarajoitteinen, niin tsekkaa tuo..



Liekö sitten vika mun luurissa & tabissa, mutta linkki ei aukea. Tulee teksti "Temporarily unavailable blah blah..."

----------


## rjrm

Jaa.. mitä Oulussa tapahtuu? Joukkoistettua vyörymistä pitkin polkuja?

----------


## Mika K

^Jotain sellaista juu on suunnitelmissa eli tuolla on asiasta lisää alustavan infon kera https://www.facebook.com/events/748651951838195

Jos on foliohattu päässä ja Facebook ei kuulu arkeen, niin multa ainakin saa privana lisää infoa.

----------


## Kemizti

Muutin tapahtuman julkiseksi, toimisko nyt:
https://www.facebook.com/events/8542...ilter=upcoming

----------


## IncBuff

> ^Jotain sellaista juu on suunnitelmissa eli tuolla on asiasta lisää alustavan infon kera https://www.facebook.com/events/748651951838195
> 
> Jos on foliohattu päässä ja Facebook ei kuulu arkeen, niin multa ainakin saa privana lisää infoa.



Tekis mieli boikotoida moisia Facebookissa masinoituja tapahtumia, mutta katsotaan nyt.

----------


## Mika K

^Suomi on toistaiseksi vapaa maa, mutta kehoitan löysäämään pipoa ja keskittymään olennaiseen aina välillä  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Hahmo Skin kuva on kyllä odotuksia herättävä. Jos täällä etelässäkin tulevana talvena taas.
PaHiksen rosskantripolokuva taas vois kyllä muuan kerta lähtee tuskailemaan ihan paikan päälle. Herkullisen näköinen keijuleijuspotti.

----------


## Hub

> Kiva kuva Skiltä. Kun ei oo lunta, auringon valoa tai alamäkee, niin joutuu tyytymään näihin tylsiin äkssee-polkuihin.
> Voittaahan se märkä kallionkylki, tihkusade ja ylämäki ain kotiolot.




hyvä on pito jos oikealle ylhäälle vedit ylös.

----------


## jonen

Juon itselleni krapulan jos feltti ei ole saapunut kotiin vielä 6.12! (Toisaalta, miksei sitä muutenkin?!)

----------


## brilleaux

> Tekis mieli boikotoida moisia Facebookissa masinoituja tapahtumia, mutta katsotaan nyt.



Kannattaa sitä kypärää löysätä välillä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jcool

> Jep jep. Enpä usko että se oranssi kauaa siellä Spessussa viihtyy



Läski poika pääsi kotiin  :No huh!:  Iltasella oli pikainen säätöajo, jossa sain penkin kohdilleen, jarrukahvat oikeaan kulmaan ja etäisyyteen. Taitaa olla peruspojassa eri penkki kun Fatboy Expert mallissa? Vaihteet oli tosi hyvin säädöissä jo valmiiksi, mutta jarruja pitänee säädellä vielä. Perusjuttu on pestä levyt ja polttaa "rasvat" jarrupaloista. Suojasin samalla runkoa ketjun kohdalta - ostin läpinäkyvää vulkano teippiä, joka toimii -80 asteesta lähtien. Saapa nähdä kestääkö ketjua.

Nyt vaan Oulussa pitää eksyä muiden läskien kanssa lenkille  :Hymy: 



edit: ohessa mielenkiintoinen täysjousto...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKfoY5Sh2sc

----------


## jupeso

> Läski poika pääsi kotiin  Iltasella oli pikainen säätöajo, jossa sain penkin kohdilleen, jarrukahvat oikeaan kulmaan ja etäisyyteen. Taitaa olla peruspojassa eri penkki kun Fatboy Expert mallissa? Vaihteet oli tosi hyvin säädöissä jo valmiiksi, mutta jarruja pitänee säädellä vielä. Perusjuttu on pestä levyt ja polttaa "rasvat" jarrupaloista. Suojasin samalla runkoa ketjun kohdalta - ostin läpinäkyvää vulkano teippiä, joka toimii -80 asteesta lähtien. Saapa nähdä kestääkö ketjua.
> 
> Nyt vaan Oulussa pitää eksyä muiden läskien kanssa lenkille 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ohessa mielenkiintoinen täysjousto...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKfoY5Sh2sc





Hieno peli 👍 ja hyvä...

----------


## PaH

> hyvä on pito jos oikealle ylhäälle vedit ylös.



Tuskin ajaa ylös oikealta kukaan millään polkemispyörällä. Harva tulee tuosta oikealta edes alas.

----------


## reappear

Kohta pääsee fiilistelemään lisää kun vaimon Fattyn runko ja tilpehöörit saapuvat perjantaina. 

Oma WPro on tuntunut myös erittäin hyvältä. Answerin tanko tuntui alussa liian jyrkältä kun on ollut aika suoria tankoja aikaisemmin, mutta metsärymistelyssä tuntuu loistavalta. 

Tulis ny sitä lunta!

----------


## Hub

> Tuskin ajaa ylös oikealta kukaan millään polkemispyörällä. Harva tulee tuosta oikealta edes alas.



jep, tiukka on pudotus!

----------


## cuppis

Täs on sitä fiilistä http://www.sidetracked.com/fatbike-packraft-norway/

----------


## IncBuff

> Läski poika pääsi kotiin  Iltasella oli pikainen säätöajo, jossa sain penkin kohdilleen, jarrukahvat oikeaan kulmaan ja etäisyyteen. Taitaa olla peruspojassa eri penkki kun Fatboy Expert mallissa? Vaihteet oli tosi hyvin säädöissä jo valmiiksi, mutta jarruja pitänee säädellä vielä. Perusjuttu on pestä levyt ja polttaa "rasvat" jarrupaloista. Suojasin samalla runkoa ketjun kohdalta - ostin läpinäkyvää vulkano teippiä, joka toimii -80 asteesta lähtien. Saapa nähdä kestääkö ketjua.
> 
> Nyt vaan Oulussa pitää eksyä muiden läskien kanssa lenkille 
> 
> *ORANSSI KAUNOKAINEN*
> 
> edit: ohessa mielenkiintoinen täysjousto...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKfoY5Sh2sc



No niin. Onneksi olkoon. Nätti ja hyvä pyörä.





> ^Suomi on toistaiseksi vapaa maa, mutta kehoitan  löysäämään pipoa ja keskittymään olennaiseen aina välillä



Facebookin suhteen en aio löysätä pipoa. Ärsyttää kun nykyään luullaan että kaikki on siellä.

----------


## Mika K

Ei luulla, mutta elämä valitettavasti on vain sarja valintoja, joista toiset ovat paskempia kuin toiset. Sitäpaitsi ihan hyvinhän sinä olet sen tapahtuman infon täältä jo kuullut, hyvissä ajoin ja on myös esitetty tapa saada lisäinfoa ilman Facebookin käyttöä eli en nyt ihan ymmärrä ongelmaa. Ja ihan hyvä niin.

----------


## Iletys

Tässä kohtaa onkin taas hyvä muistuttaa Espoolaisia Fatbike ryhmästä Facebookissa. Kerran tai kaksi pyritään vetämään läskipyörä fiilistelylenkkiä.

----------


## freerider70

Viikonloppuna pääsee fiilistelemään rengashommien parissa kun hain punaiset vannenauhat Nippelistä  :Hymy:

----------


## maapaa

> Tekis mieli boikotoida moisia Facebookissa masinoituja tapahtumia, mutta katsotaan nyt.



Sitten eikun laihis 26" aiheuttamaan pahennusta läskikerholaisissa..

----------


## Ski

Ettei menis taas sivuraiteille ja pessimismiin....

----------


## Marsusram

Naamakirja on kuulemma jo out, kaikki on nyt kuulemma jossain Instassa. Somet vaihtuu niin nopeasti ettei hitaan kannata lähteä mukaan enää siinä vaiheessa kun niistä kuulee.

----------


## velosipedisti

Ski voisi lopettaa kuvilla kiusaamisen. Aivan liian hienoa maisemaa. No joo täälläkin tosi hieno lenkkisää tänään kun aurinko paistaa. Just sihautin auki ensimmäisen palautusjuoman että jaksaa huomennakin polkea.

----------


## paskalokki

Läski meinasi päätyä pamputettavaksi, mutta parilla ripeällä kiskaisulla takapyörästä ja päälle istumisella pysyi paikoillaan ja meni haluttuun suuntaan.

----------


## _pete_

> Läski meinasi päätyä pamputettavaksi, mutta parilla ripeällä kiskaisulla takapyörästä ja päälle istumisella pysyi paikoillaan ja meni haluttuun suuntaan.



Mikähän siellä Sikokallion(?) aidan takana houkutti? 

Mainostamani kiinankypärävalon johdon liitin ei toimannut tänään ja polkulevitaatio vrkn maastoissa loppui alkuunsa. -3 astetta tuntui järkyttävän kylmältä :-).

----------


## a-o

@Pöyrisjärven tienoo

----------


## paskalokki

> Mikähän siellä Sikokallion(?) aidan takana houkutti? 
> 
> Mainostamani kiinankypärävalon johdon liitin ei toimannut tänään ja polkulevitaatio vrkn maastoissa loppui alkuunsa. -3 astetta tuntui järkyttävän kylmältä :-).



Tuo on kyllä Tuusulan Korpikylän nurkilta.  :Hymy:  Eksyin n. 10 kertaa tuonne ja ajelin ristiin rastiin, koskaan aiemmin käynyt. Aika isolle alueelle vanha Hyrylän varuskunta ulottuu kyllä. Hyviä polkuja ja metsää tuolla, pitää mennä uudestaankin.

edit: Niin siis totakin vissiin sanotaan Sikokallioksi, eikä se oo vaan Imatralla joku mesta.

----------


## Hippo

> @Pöyrisjärven tienoo



Tästä lukisi mielellään lisää. Millaisia reittejä siellä on ajeltu. Jumalattoman komea setuppi siellä on liikkunut.

----------


## a-o

> Tästä lukisi mielellään lisää. Millaisia reittejä siellä on ajeltu. Jumalattoman komea setuppi siellä on liikkunut.



Perheen kanssa tuupattiin Näkkälästä kohti Pöyrisjärveä. Vajaa 10km suuntaansa,  3 tuntia -8C/8+m/s avomaastossa riitti ekaluokkalaiselle ja jäi vielä reissusta hyvät muistot!

Hienoa seutua ja yksikseen olisi voinut ajella vaikka pidempäänkin, kamppeistahan se on lähinnä kiinni! Ei ollut ruuhkaa eikä sääskiä :Hymy: 

edit; ajettiin maastoauto- ja mönkkäriuraa sekä ihan "metsää", jossa olikin mukavin polkea.

----------


## cuppis

> Läski meinasi päätyä pamputettavaksi, mutta parilla ripeällä kiskaisulla takapyörästä ja päälle istumisella pysyi paikoillaan ja meni haluttuun suuntaan.



Muistan kun lapsena tuosta laskettiin suksilla. Myöhemmin aita pilasi senkin harrastuksen. 
Pitääkin joskus tulla sinne läskillä fiilistelemään lapsuuden maastoja.

----------


## JackOja

> Tuskin ajaa ylös oikealta kukaan millään polkemispyörällä. Harva tulee tuosta oikealta edes alas.



Missäs toi muuten on. Voi lisätä GPS:n proximity-listaan  :Nolous:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Missäs toi muuten on. Voi lisätä GPS:n proximity-listaan



Mun veikkaus...

----------


## Hippo

> Perheen kanssa tuupattiin Näkkälästä kohti Pöyrisjärveä.



Käykäähän katsomassa myös Kaamusjärven rannat jos ajopäiviä vielä riittää. Siitä Näkkällä-Pöyris Hiwayltä vasempaan siitä yhdestä kohtaa... Jäi mieleen pelkästään postiivisena pätkänä alkusyksyn seikkailuiden aikaan siellä samoilla mestoilla.

----------


## JackOja

> Mun veikkaus...



Ahaa. Hyvin olen onnistunut välttämään vaikka tuossa huipulla tulee käytyäkin. Pitänee jatkaa samaan malliin.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Farley8:n haaste
> 
> .



Tuostahan tulevat mieleeni lukion matikan tunnit. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## slow

> Mun veikkaus...



Jees, sehän se.

----------


## reappear

Nyt on hyvä fiilis! Pyörien osalta... Vaimon Fatty-runko saapui ja kasailin sitä illalla että sai ajatukset pois faijan sairaalareissusta, teholla kun kököttää  :Irvistys: 

Satulatolpan kiristin unohtui tilata, kuten myös kaulaputken spacerit, vaikka tuosta tuleekin katkottua turha pätkä pois. On-Onen OG tanko vaikuttaa aika mukavalta vaihtoehdolta Answerin 20/20 tangolle, kummatkin kun on nyt talossa niin pääsee vertailemaankin. 14,3kg tulee tuolle elopainoa loppupeleissä. 

(älkää välittäkö valkotasapainosta, ei mennyt kännyn arvot ihan nappiin)


20141022_233244 by reappear, on Flickr

----------


## Jukkis

Valkoiseltahan tuo näyttää kuten oletettavissa olikin  :Vink: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Ski

Pakko fiilistellä vielä vähä....

----------


## Tank Driver

Tuleeko hirveenä yllärinä, että viikkoon ei ole sähköpostiin vastattu Marketista. Juuri taisin puljua kehaista, mutta taas on kun tuuleen huutelisi. Huoh.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Oisko tuo klapisäkkibusiness nyt niin kuumana ettei ne kerkee. Tai kuivat kelit niin mukava itte ajella.
Ens viikolla lämpenee ja sattaa, jos sitte istuvat tietsikalla.

(Ooh, sadas viesti, olispa perjantai!)

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei kai ny kukaan lokakuussa klapeja tee?!

----------


## Oulunjulli

Jos ne kuivatut klapit nyt säkitetään ja niissä roudataan loppusijoitukseen.
En mää vaan tiijä, ei mulla koskaan ole ollut yhtään klapisäkkiä. Mutta liiketoiminnan riskinhallinan kannalta on mielestäni hyvä oivallus myydä Yampoja, klapisäkkejä ja olihan siellä maasäkkejäkin.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Ei kai ny kukaan lokakuussa klapeja tee?!




Mulla on Akka™ tän viikon mökillä tekemässä klapeja.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jos ei ole aisattua rankaa tai kesällä rasiin kaadettua koivua niin ei kuiva enää ja vetää homeeseen. Kuivurimiehet on tietty asia erikseen, tossa naapurissa yksi työhullu naksuttelee kolme tuhatta heittomottia vuoteen ja kuivaa koneella. Joo. Ei liity mihinkään. Lähe hoocee meille juomaan kaljaa ja pitään mua kädestä.

----------


## HC Andersen

^Täytyy huomenna mennä töihin ja illalla juomaan mutiksen oluet, kyllä mä muuten olisin jo hypännyt taksiin.

----------


## Jha

Ski;n jäljillä syötteellä, makeita on polut  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Tuleeko hirveenä yllärinä, että viikkoon ei ole sähköpostiin vastattu Marketista. Juuri taisin puljua kehaista, mutta taas on kun tuuleen huutelisi. Huoh.



Siellähän luetaan foorumia. Asia nytkähti. Kiitos asianosaiselle!

----------


## Antza44

^Läskipyörä aisioden nopein viestintä/tieto väline on kiistämättä foorumi. +meille kaikille siitä :Hymy: .

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Siellähän luetaan foorumia. Asia nytkähti. Kiitos asianosaiselle!



Voitasko tänne siis avata klapisäkki-fiilistely ketju?

(Säkkien lisäksi ko.kaupalla on kyllä silmää kuituisille paksurenkaisille polkupyörille ja hankkivat niitä niin paljon että on oikein myydä asti. Yampa ja Whiteout kutkuttaisi kovin Muklukin tilalle/seuraksi jos rahakirstussa ei olisi aina pohja näkyvissä)

----------


## Antza44

^Vaihda ajatuksiin Yampa->Echo:ksi, niin saat läpi akselin taakse ja ettei käy ku Tank:ille. Samalla tuli bongattua, että 907 alu versiokin on päivittynyt -15 aikakaudelle http://907bikes.com/frames/907-197mm-aluminum.html 150mm läpiakseli keulaset on toivottavasti uusi standardi.

----------


## Oulunjulli

^ taijan sittenkin laittaa aikuispyörälehdet syrjään ja lähteä kotiin leikkimään muklukilla, Oulussa on tullut aamupäivän lunta ja PALJON!
(huomenna se sulaa)

----------


## jcool

Oujee, eka lumella kurvailua. Onhan ens keväällä kunnossa ku tällä möyrii, mahtavaa hommaa!

----------


## IncBuff

Juu Ouluun tuli talvi. Harmittavasti taitaa lähteäkin samantien  :Irvistys:

----------


## a-o

@Juuvanrova päivällä


@Levi illalla


Eli isot on erot lumen määrässä melko pienellä alueella.

----------


## freerider70

Kun tänään ei oikein ole ajofiiliksiä, niin on aikaa räplätä muuta.

----------


## Poy

Riemulla ei ole rajaa, kun läskillä ajaa!

Huikeat oli fiilikset, kun pääsi ekaa kertaa lumella läskeilemään. Vaihteet vähän temppuili välillä, mutta se ei meno haitannut.

----------


## Solaris_83

eilen toisen läskin urissa...

Ja tänään omissa vähän raskaammalla kelillä

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Paikallinen pyöräkauppa hiljattain heräsi Fatbike -huumaan kun vajaan 10km päässä asusteleva herrasmies alkoi rakentaa titaani- ja hiilikuiturunkoisia Fatbikeja. 

Titaaniset hän hitsaa itse mittatilauksena, ja hiilikuiturunkoja varten hän on käynyt etsimässä pienen toimijan joka tekee Taiwanissa ja Kiinassa runkoja pienissäkin erissä. 

Ihan kiitettävän ketteriä tuntuisi olevan, kun viime vuonna XC-skaboja voittanut mekaanikko kehui pyörän tehokkuutta. En ole itse vielä päässyt kokeilemaan, mutta ensi viikolla voisi olla mahdollisuus. 

Kaikissa fillareissa on hiilikuituvanteet tubeless-renkaille. Tällä hetkellä hänen vanteiden paino on noin 600g per vanne, mutta tammikuussa on tulossa uusi malli jossa vanteen paino on 400g ja kiekkoparin paino reilut 1500g. 

En itse ole perehtynyt vielä kovin paljon koko fatbike-touhuun, mutta kun hiilikuituversio painoi 10,4kg kokonaisuudessaan, niin tulin kieltämättä aika uteliaaksi. 

Lisää kuvia ja malleja: https://www.facebook.com/mudpantherbicycles 




Titaaniversio 10,6kg.

----------


## Jha



----------


## HC Andersen

Mutis @Hietsu matkalla Olut & Viski Expoon

----------


## Lauttis

Ei ole etelässä lunta ei. Ja kansallispuistossa polut nykyään tällaisia  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jakke81

Moottoritienkö ne sinnekkin on tehneet?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Ei ole etelässä lunta ei. Ja kansallispuistossa polut nykyään tällaisia 
> *nips*



Meneeks toi Kalkkiruukin laavulle?

----------


## zipo

Suomen Latu pohjaa eiku .....
Tällästä saadaan lisää kun metsän "suojelijat/reittien parantajat" pääsee tuohuamaan verorahoilla.
@HC.Jep sinne vie kivituhkantie.

----------


## velosipedisti

Hieno foto hietsusta.

----------


## mni

> Mutis @Hietsu




Ooo, Hietaniemi biitsi!
Läskipyörää en viitsi
mä kotiin jättää
se paremmalta näyttää.
Pyörivät nuorten miesten silmät.

----------


## JKK

> Mutis @Hietsu matkalla Olut & Viski Expoon



Varo ettet jää kiinni tankojuoppoudesta. Onko fillarilla ajoon joku promile luku olemassa?

----------


## velosipedisti

En tiedä tankojuopoista mutta joskus kysyin poliisilta mitä tekevät jos ajan fillarilla tutkaan ylinopeutta. Ei osannut vastata. Läskipyörällä tätä ongelmaa tuskin tulee.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Varo ettet jää kiinni tankojuoppoudesta. Onko fillarilla ajoon joku promile luku olemassa?



http://yle.fi/uutiset/olisivatko_pyo...arpeen/6659016

----------


## kmw

Pauttia tuossa on kolme hiekkakasaa. Hauska spotti, lintsifiiliksiä :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Pauttia tuossa on kolme hiekkakasaa. Hauska spotti, lintsifiiliksiä



Se on se mun bikeparkki :Hymy:  Ei ole vaan ite päässyt ajamaan kun Fattyn möin ja uutta en ole vielä saanut, koiran kanssa ollaan käyty nuuskimassa pyörän jälkiä mutta aika vähän on niitä ollut.

----------


## Lauttis

> Meneeks toi Kalkkiruukin laavulle?



Menee, ja sen ohi Högbergetin suuntaan. En käynyt katsomassa, miten pitkälle. Asfalttikonetta ei nurkilla näkynyt.

----------


## Marsusram

> Menee, ja sen ohi Högbergetin suuntaan. En käynyt katsomassa, miten pitkälle. Asfalttikonetta ei nurkilla näkynyt.



Jatkui viikko sitten Högbergetin suuntaan puuportaiden alkuun asti. Högbergetin puolella oli vielä melko vähäistä tientekoa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onko tää nyt sitä kun uuden kuluttajaturva-lain mukaan reitin ylläpitäjä on vastuussa reitistä, niin kaikki merkityt reitit sitten sepelöidään ettei kukaan nyrjäytä nilkkaansa?

----------


## mutanaama

> Varo ettet jää kiinni tankojuoppoudesta. Onko fillarilla ajoon joku promile luku olemassa?



Gentlemannit vetää aina piirun verran alle.

----------


## Iglumies

Varokaa hei!

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## Marsusram

Asiaan

----------


## pikkupoika

Tänään olis ollut luistimet parempi vaihtoehto.  Tuli kaaduttua useamman kerran, no hyvää maastoutimis harjoitusta.

----------


## Smo

> Varo ettet jää kiinni tankojuoppoudesta. Onko fillarilla ajoon joku promile luku olemassa?



Ei ole rajaa mutta ajokki pitää hallita. Saat myös vaarantaa itsesi ja ajaa vaikka pöpelikköön mutta et toisia.

----------


## Ski

pikkupojan kuva ilmaisee hienosti IsoSyötteen päältä tulevan tien tunnelmaa tänä aamuna.  :Hymy:  Ei tullu pienilläkään paineilla ajettua alas eikä ylös  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

> Se on se mun bikeparkki ...



Näin muistelin. Ihmetytti kun olin eka joka niitä kasoja ajeli. Onkohan ihan hiljattain koneella läjätty tai jtkn?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Näin muistelin. Ihmetytti kun olin eka joka niitä kasoja ajeli. Onkohan ihan hiljattain koneella läjätty tai jtkn?



En nyt ihan lähipäivinä ole kasoilla käynyt mutta luulen että ei siellä ole koneella möyritty, veikkaan että ne olemattomat polut kasojen päällä vaan sateessa katoaa. Täytyy käydä rekun kanssa tarkistamassa!

----------


## Shimaani

Perjantaina siellä oli kolleega mehumajan kanssa möyrimässä kun Turbonuuskun™ kera kohti Katoavaa Metsää™ likeltäviipellettiin.

----------


## jplmk

Lappohjan viime viikonlopun rientoja. Kaverilla alla upouusi White, jota lähdettiin samalla testaamaan.

----------


## IhanSamuliVaan

Komiat on maisemat pojilla. Itse meni tänään parempi puoli aamupäivästä ihmetellen Kruunuvuoren kartanoaluetta...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> En nyt ihan lähipäivinä ole kasoilla käynyt mutta luulen että ei siellä ole koneella möyritty, veikkaan että ne olemattomat polut kasojen päällä vaan sateessa katoaa. Täytyy käydä rekun kanssa tarkistamassa!



Näytti olevan parkki ihan entisessä loistossaan  :Hymy:  Tuoreita paksukaisen jälkiä meni myös ristiin rastiin, hyvä hyvä!

----------


## Shimaani

Uii duu wotevör it teiks to kiip tö loukal paaths raidabl, taas

----------


## kmw

^^mää mää mää  :Hymy:  Koukuttavat kasat :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## Mainosmies

Syksyn eka valolenkki tänään, "ratsut" tauolla...

----------


## sixsixone

^Makee kuva

----------


## pekoni

Tän päivän kuvissa on fiilistä! Iso peukutus!

----------


## ealex

Fiilistä Tampereen torstailenkiltä, kuvassa renkaat ovat jo puhdistuneet asfalttisiirtymän jälkeen, pahemmillaan ylimääräistä pyörivää massaa oli kymmenisen kiloa. Samalla lenkillä oli myös Farley 6 ja Hodag näytti puhdistautuvan mudasta paljon paremmin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> ^^mää mää mää  Koukuttavat kasat



Kivahan siellä on hetki kurvailla, isoimman kasan harjalla saapi jo olla tarkkana! hyvää harjoittelua nöösille(minulle) kun nyt tulis se pöörä, jalkamiehenä vielä ainakin kuukauden. On kyllä käynyt mielessä ostaa joku halpa maasturi jotta pääsis ajamaan ja jättää se sitten kakkospyöräks tai myydä pois mutta kun ei viitsis mitään Bilteman pyörää hommata kun ei sillä varmaan ajamisestakaan nauttis, ehkä se on vaan kärvisteltävä...

----------


## Ski

Läskifiilistelyä ja kokemusta voi vuokrata Syötteellä ensi talvena.

Ei tarvi omaa välttämättä koko perheen iloksi sinne suksitelineelle laittaa.
Lisätietoja Hotelli IsoSyöte  :Hymy:  

Ja viime talven siellä ajelleena, sään niin salliessa, aivan loistavaa touhua.
Kuvia löytyy omista reissustani täältä:
https://plus.google.com/+KyostiSkiSoini/posts

----------


## Antza44

Hodag:in suunnittelu on tainnut mennä nappiin, kun näitä fiilistelyjä lukee. Pitää, rullaa ja puhdistuu. Kuulostaa melki sadulta, että yksi rengas tekee tuon kaiken :Hymy: .

----------


## Shamus

Iltauinnilla...

----------


## Pekka T L

Tää hommas tommottiset rukkaset Pilateemasta. Tai toi keskimmäinen rukkanen kyl oli jo ennestään. Nyt vaan ootellaan lumia ja kylmiä ja varsinkin lumia.

----------


## Antza44

^Noista saa paremmin toimivat, kun modaa tangon pääty tulppiin mutterit ja koriprikan kera pistää rukkaset tankoon sopivalta kohdalta pikku pultilla kii. Rukkaset pysyy näin aina auki ja on helppo tuikkaa kädet sisään.

Aah mikä läski keli pikku pakkanen ja arska mollottaa. Nyt kiireettömälle fiilistelylle...

----------


## Mepi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwyB5wGLZs0

Aamun lenkki

----------


## velosipedisti

Yhden talven oon piilteeman tankorukkasia käyttänyt ja toimii. Hyvä ostos siis ja omat laitoin ruuveilla kiinni ohjaustangon päätytulppiin.

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Hei,

Millä nimellä nuo "tankorukkaset" menee piiltemassa?

Tuolla nimellä ei kyllä löydy...

T. Simo

----------


## Kemizti

Komeet on syyskelit..

----------


## velosipedisti

http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Autoilu---M...ismalli-82176/

Tuossa tumpuille linkki.

----------


## mutanaama

hmm. Tehdäkkö itse, materiaalia on, toisaalta noi ei maksa juuri mitään. Mutta ovat rumat. Itse tehdyt olis rumemmat, eli sopisivat naamaan paremmin.

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Kiitos,

No ei tullu mieleen tolla nimellä näitä hakee, tarvii varmaan laittaa hanskan alle että kädetkin on suojassa, noi ku suojaa vaan ohjaustangon...

----------


## mutanaama

Ohkaset hanskat riittää

----------


## Pekka T L

Mietin ensin että vetäisin lättäkantasella peltiruuvilla päätytulppaan niin ei tarvis pelehtiä mutterien kanssa. Luultavasti laitan kuitenkin mni:n menetelmällä, eli reiät runkkasiin ja narulla kiinni. Saa sitten metsässä helposti ilman töikaluja irti niin eivät kastu yöpyessä.

----------


## Lauttis

Oli melkein ruuhkaa tänään metsässä. Olisikohan ollut auringon vika.

----------


## tomikulmala

Nelisilmä... Mutta eipä lopu valo kesken  :Vink:  (ei, en pidä tuota päällä "pusikon" ulkopuolella)

----------


## Kemizti

Montako kiloo toi tarvii akkuja että ajaa vaikka 2h lenkin?

----------


## Bansku81

Tänään Puuhiksen kans maastossa.

----------


## tomikulmala

> Montako kiloo toi tarvii akkuja että ajaa vaikka 2h lenkin?



En ole vielä testannut miten pitkään tuo palaa. Tänään piti testata, mutta lenkki piti jättää kesken eikä pimeä ehtinyt vielä laskeutumaan  :Irvistys: .
Tällä hetkellä käytössä on 450g painava 16.8V / 4000mAh LiPo -akku ja on kiinni tarranauhoilla vaakaputkessa.

Melkein pitäisi mitata virrankulutus niin siitähän sen voisi sitten laskeskella. Watteja valossa on 40, mutta päteekö P=U*I LED-valoihin suoraan sellaisenaan?

----------


## Optiflow

Tämän aamun lenkiltä HDR-versioina

 by Optiflow, on Flickr

 by Optiflow, on Flickr

 by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Kyrdis

Hidastempoista fiilistelyä polkuja ja suon pohjia, vain kyrsät jäi matkasta

----------


## Poy

Olikohan maailman epäonnisin läskipyörä/maastopyörä reissu. 2,5km:n ajon jälkeen kaverin 29" jäykkäperäsestä meni rengas puhki. Siinä pururadan varressa vaihdettiin uusi sisuskumi. Jatkettiin matkaa kahden valotolpan verran, niin mulla hyppäsi läskistä ketju takapakan ja pinnojen väliin. Jumissa oli, eikä lähtenyt repimällä irti. Piti palata kaverin kotiin jossa saatiin muilla työlkaluilla ketju irti. Säätöä vaatii nuo vaihteet.
Olikohan solaris, joka tuli jutteleen läski-ladalla siinä vaiheessa, kun oli saatu kaverille rengas vaihettua?

Kaveri keksi kuljettaa mun läskiä sen maastopyörän päällä, niin ei tarvinut kantaa:


Siellä on ja pysyy:

----------


## wekkuli

Tuosta tulikin mieleen, että kun ennenvanhaan kun oli muotia pitää semmoista muovilätkää pakan ja pinnojen välissä, niin eiks ne enää ole muotia vai mihin ne on jääny vuosisatain varrella?

----------


## tomikulmala

> Tuosta tulikin mieleen, että kun ennenvanhaan kun oli muotia pitää semmoista muovilätkää pakan ja pinnojen välissä, niin eiks ne enää ole muotia vai mihin ne on jääny vuosisatain varrella?



Olin aikeissa ehdottaa ihan samaa  :Leveä hymy: . Sen muistan, että palasiksi menivät ennemmin tai myöhemmin...

----------


## Poy

Mistähän niitä saisi? Voisin kyllä mielelläni varalta ostaa sellaisen.

----------


## tomikulmala

> Mistähän niitä saisi? Voisin kyllä mielelläni varalta ostaa sellaisen.



Pinnasuoja ("spoke protector") taitaa olla nimeltään.

Tuotteita ei äkkiseltään löytynyt kuin eBaysta, mutta toisena tuloksena oli täkäläinen thread, jossa käsketään heti kättelyssä napsimaan suoja pois  :Vink: .

----------


## Marsusram

Mukavaa kun wanha polku on taas ajokunnossa.

----------


## Ski

Hienoja kuvia ! Iloinen Kuoleman päivä ollu tänään  :Hymy:

----------


## crcm

12920 g

----------


## stumpe

> Pinnasuoja ("spoke protector") taitaa olla nimeltään.



Eiks se ollukkaa Dork Disc nimeltään...

----------


## crcm

Ei sillä pinnasuojalla tee mitään jos takavaihtaja on säädetty oikein!

----------


## mutanaama

> Ei sillä pinnasuojalla tee mitään jos takavaihtaja on säädetty oikein!



Ja sitten sä heräsit ja päästit kissan ulos. Kunnon hitti kannosta tai stemusta viskoo ketjun just sinne minne haluu, oli rajat vaikka kuinka tiukalla. Ei vaan pitäis käyttää sitä isointa ratasta joka perkeleen kerta, kun hiukankin mäki muuttuu vastaiseksi. Ja siis ihan omasta kokemuksesta puhun  :No huh!:

----------


## wekkuli

Niin, onhan se tietysti niinkin, että siellä isoimmalla rattaalla ollaan teoriassa silloin kun vauhti on minimissään.

Mutta eiköhän se niin ole, että yo tapauksessa se rajoittaja on kyllä ollut pärsseellään, jos kerran ihan tasaisella polkien se ketju pääsi tuonne väliin. Tai sitten tullut huomaamatta osumaa metsässä ja sitten hetken päästä kävi ikävästi.

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, varmaan niinkin, mutta jos meirän lenkuroilla ketju on jäänu jumiin, niin kyllä se on joka kerta revitty irti- jos ei muuten niin väkisin. Tosin kun oot 6km päässä tiestä, ja 30km päässä autosta, niin motiivi on ehkä suurempi. Ja taas toisaalta, setälenkeillä ei kellään ole yleensä mukana rihtauspenkkiä tai sorvia.   Muut taitaa löytyä  :Hymy:  
[Jos se sinne menee, niin tulee se poiskin]

----------


## Jakke81

> Olikohan maailman epäonnisin läskipyörä/maastopyörä reissu. 2,5km:n ajon jälkeen kaverin 29" jäykkäperäsestä meni rengas puhki. Siinä pururadan varressa vaihdettiin uusi sisuskumi. Jatkettiin matkaa kahden valotolpan verran, niin mulla hyppäsi läskistä ketju takapakan ja pinnojen väliin. Jumissa oli, eikä lähtenyt repimällä irti. Piti palata kaverin kotiin jossa saatiin muilla työlkaluilla ketju irti. Säätöä vaatii nuo vaihteet.
> Olikohan solaris, joka tuli jutteleen läski-ladalla siinä vaiheessa, kun oli saatu kaverille rengas vaihettua?
> 
> Kaveri keksi kuljettaa mun läskiä sen maastopyörän päällä, niin ei tarvinut kantaa



Itsellä piti säätää vaihteita pro mallista jonkin verran, alun perin liikkuma oli yli pakan vanteen puolelle( niin oli bike discount cubessakin). Joo solaris tais näkyä tuolla hiukkavaaraan takana selvittämässä takavaihtajan tänään joskus kolmen jlk...

----------


## zipo

> Niin, onhan se tietysti niinkin, että siellä isoimmalla rattaalla ollaan teoriassa silloin kun vauhti on minimissään.
> 
> Mutta eiköhän se niin ole, että yo tapauksessa se rajoittaja on kyllä ollut pärsseellään, jos kerran ihan tasaisella polkien se ketju pääsi tuonne väliin. Tai sitten tullut huomaamatta osumaa metsässä ja sitten hetken päästä kävi ikävästi.



Ei aivan mahdotonta vaikka säädöt olisi just oikein.Harvinaisempi vaihtoehto joka nähty livenä:Tasaisella tiesiirtymällä takavaihtajan ja ketjut saa rullautumaan uskomattomasti jopa pinnojen väliin kun vapaaratas muuttuu fiksiksi.

----------


## Poy

> Mutta eiköhän se niin ole, että yo tapauksessa se rajoittaja on kyllä ollut pärsseellään, jos kerran ihan tasaisella polkien se ketju pääsi tuonne väliin. Tai sitten tullut huomaamatta osumaa metsässä ja sitten hetken päästä kävi ikävästi.



Ei lähtenyt tasaisella. Kaverin rengasta kun vaihdettiin, niin siinä tuli kylmä ja yritin pururadan sivussa polkea, jotta lämpeäisin nopeampaa. Jälkeenpäin kun kokeilin niin pienimmällä vaihteella meni isoimman rattaan yli. Saattoi osua johonkin tai vaihteet eivät olleet säädössä alkuunkaan.

----------


## rush

Mitä mainioin keli tänään. Lisää aurinkoa ja pakkasta (lumen kera).

----------


## walllu

Ensi viikon to-su rukaalla, löytisikö opasta ajelulle jos ottaisi läskin mukaan?

----------


## kmw

Muutaman tunnin kävin äsken fiilistelemässä kot'poluilla. Ihan en ehtinyt kuivana kotiin, mutta onneksi Mutiscarbon vähän jeesaa. Pimeä metsä on hyvinkin pimeä tähän aikaan vuodesta.

crcm:n Spessu on melkoisen pornahtava. Tähän peukalon kuva.

----------


## jcool

Fiilistelin itseni leiripaikalle juomaan kuumaa kaakaota termarista :-) 15 kilsaa tuli taas, kivaa hommaa...

----------


## Hissitolppa

On kyllä hyvännäköinen toi Spessu.

----------


## ealex

Syystunnelmaa:

----------


## VitaliT

Onko toi kom vor oigesti niin hyvä, kuin leveälle ahterille toi 130mm versio soppi

  tekisi mieltä hankia semmoisen

----------


## Mainosmies

Aivan mahtavaa...vieläkin löytyy itelle uutta ja ennen ajamatonta polkua!

----------


## jakkok

> Ensi viikon to-su rukaalla, löytisikö opasta ajelulle jos ottaisi läskin mukaan?



Suosittelen ottamaan. Ainakin nyt Rukan takana pystyi ajelemaan latupohjia hyvin. Jos siis rukaa tarkoitat...
 Yllättävän hyvin piti tuo vee8, vaikka olematon kuvio oli kokoajan täynnä lunta. Lunta oli jo sen verran että seisoi ihan itsestään...

----------


## Iletys

> Suosittelen ottamaan. Ainakin nyt Rukan takana pystyi ajelemaan latupohjia hyvin. Jos siis rukaa tarkoitat...
>  Yllättävän hyvin piti tuo vee8, vaikka olematon kuvio oli kokoajan täynnä lunta. Lunta oli jo sen verran että seisoi ihan itsestään...



Mikä tarakka tuossa on?

----------


## noniinno

^^^Hyvä video. Erityismaininta siitä, että yhtään kypäräkamerakuvaa ei ole leikattu mukaan.

----------


## Justeeri

^Hieno video Mainosmiehellä  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Missäs Mainosmies on vidjonsa kuvannut? Hienoa settiä.

----------


## jakkok

> Mikä tarakka tuossa on?



Bilteeman. Toimii.

----------


## ealex

> Onko toi kom vor oigesti niin hyvä, kuin leveälle ahterille toi 130mm versio soppi
> 
>   tekisi mieltä hankia semmoisen



On se ihan oikeasti hyvä, paras, mitä minä olen käyttänyt. Alussa on tuntunut liian kovalta (en käytä vaippoja), mutta silti pidemmällä matkalla se on mukavin. Kuppimaisessa muodossa on helppo löytää oikea asento, toisin kuin litteiden satuloiden kanssa. Uskoisin, että muodon ansiosta se sopii erikokoisille ahtereille.  :Hymy:

----------


## kim71

> On kyllä hyvännäköinen toi Spessu.



Todellakin! Ei taida olla ihan vakio? jotenkin noi kirkkaat värit sopii hyvin fätteihin.... ei aina tarvis olla niin mustaa ja synkkää.. itsellä white (musta) pro2 kylläkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Mainosmies

> Missäs Mainosmies on vidjonsa kuvannut? Hienoa settiä.



^...tuo pätkä on kuvattu lauantaina Turun Halisissa.

^^...huonoja kypäräkamera videoita on maailma täynnä, siksi kuvaan noin, eikä tuota nokialaista edes saa kypärään.

----------


## Tank Driver

Onkos mainosmiehellä menneisyyttä/nykyisyyttä prätkien parissa?

----------


## Iletys

> Bilteeman. Toimii.



No tuota Biltemassa kahtelinkin ja näytti oikein käypäseltä aihiolta kun mitään "valmista" ei taida itselle löytyä kuitenkaan. Kiitos rohkaisusta.

----------


## mutanaama

> Oh se ihan oikeasti hyvä, paras, mitä minä olen käyttänyt. Alussa on tuntunut liian kovalta (en käytä vaippoja), mutta silti pidemmällä matkalla se on mukavin. Kuppimaisessa muodossa on helppo löytää oikea asento, toisin kuin litteiden satuloiden kanssa. Uskoisin, että muodon ansiosta se sopii erikokoisille ahtereille.



Onko noita suomessa jollain hyllyssä, vai pitääkö tehdä virtuaaliretki saksaan.

----------


## ealex

Todennäköisesti Saksasta pitää tilata ja kannattaa tilata sellaisesta paikasta, missä takuu toimii hyvin (esim. BD), koska Tunen tuotteet eivät ole kovin kestäviä.  :Sarkastinen:  Tässä satulassa on painorajoitus 90kg, mutta yksi hajosi minun alla vuodessa (painan n. 80kg).

----------


## Antza44

Lauantai Fiilistelyä koti nurkilta. Iso Tiilijärven pohjois rannan polulta.

----------


## Arskav

Te ketkä syötteen reittejä olette läskillä ajanut. Miltä tuntuu läskillä ajaa niillä reiteillä. Kiinnostais kuunnella kokemuksia, miten hyvin reitit palvelee läskillä ajoa!

----------


## Arskav

Kaverit omistaa kapea renkaisia kuin myös itse. Olen ajatellut läskin ostoa mutta askarruttaa pysynkö porukan mukana sillä vai tarvitseeko talven hiihtojen kunnon huipun siirtää kesään :Vink:

----------


## Ski

> Te ketkä syötteen reittejä olette läskillä ajanut. Miltä tuntuu läskillä ajaa niillä reiteillä. Kiinnostais kuunnella kokemuksia, miten hyvin reitit palvelee läskillä ajoa!



Oon ajanu ite ja on moni kaverikin ajanu. Hyvin pääsee. Mun kaverit ainakin on mua ootelleet aina tarvittaessa.  :Hymy:  
Kattele tuolta kuvia 
https://plus.google.com/+KyostiSkiSoini/posts

----------


## wekkuli

^^Kyllä se läski hitaampi on ainakin täällä hintahaitarin alapäässä (lada vs tonnin jäykkäperä) poislukien sitten tosi pehmoiset maastot.

----------


## svheebo

Tänään olikin vuorossa pimeässä läskeilyä. Hienoa oli, 18km metsäpolkua helposta juurakkoiseen.

----------


## mutanaama

> Todennäköisesti Saksasta pitää tilata ja kannattaa tilata sellaisesta paikasta, missä takuu toimii hyvin (esim. BD), koska Tunen tuotteet eivät ole kovin kestäviä.  Tässä satulassa on painorajoitus 90kg, mutta yksi hajosi minun alla vuodessa (painan n. 80kg).



Saa sitten jäädä hyllyyn mun puolesta.

----------


## noniinno

Tuossa fiilistelyä hieman laajemmassa mittakaavassa.

----------


## kmw

^ hyvää juttua, dänks.

----------


## kim71

Tänään sadetta ja tuulta pohojanmaalla, mut siistiä kuitenkin oli taas.

----------


## Ski

Lumimyrskyä odotellessa

----------


## Marsusram

> Lumimyrskyä odotellessa



Samoin, tässä kuussa pitäisi alkaa Lumimyrsky toimitusten.

----------


## brilleaux

> ^^Kyllä se läski hitaampi on ainakin täällä hintahaitarin alapäässä (lada vs tonnin jäykkäperä) poislukien sitten tosi pehmoiset maastot.



Niin puhut siis kuskista läskinä? Kyllä sen vauhdin määrittää AINA se, joka sitä fillaria polkee?
Ite oon yrittäny pysyä perässä mudassa ja kivikossa 170mm joustavalla täpärillä kun kaveri vetää täysjäykällä fiksillä karkuun. Slickseillä.

EDIT: ja ne slicksit ei oikeasti ollu tuskin 1" levyiset. Että terveisiä vaan sinne kanttiiniin.  :Vink:

----------


## wekkuli

Niin siis meinaan, että kun kuski pysyy vakiona. Itte kierrän saman vakioiltamaastolenkkini jäykkäperällä suunnilleen tunti ja vartti ja läskillä siihen menee puolitoista tuntia, noin karkeasti.

----------


## zipo

[QUOTE=Marsusram;2288026]Samoin, tässä kuussa pitäisi alkaa Lumimyrsky toimitusten.[/UOTE]
Otitko joustolla vai ilman?Moonis myyntiin vai?

----------


## Kemizti



----------


## Human Traffic

> Ite oon yrittäny pysyä perässä mudassa ja kivikossa 170mm joustavalla täpärillä kun kaveri vetää täysjäykällä fiksillä karkuun. Slickseillä.
> 
> EDIT: ja ne slicksit ei oikeasti ollu tuskin 1" levyiset. Että terveisiä vaan sinne kanttiiniin.




Se on varmaan se sama tollo jonka kanssa jkylässä asuessani kävin lenkeillä! Värikäs herra vastavirran kalustolla  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Luultavimmin sama mies.  :Hymy: 
Kohtuullisen kova ajomies myös...

----------


## Human Traffic

> Luultavimmin sama mies. 
> Kohtuullisen kova ajomies myös...



Todellakin!

----------


## Marsusram

> Otitko joustolla vai ilman?Moonis myyntiin vai?



Emmää mitään myy, jää retkikameliksi.
Juustolla tulee jotta on vähän erilainen leikkikäyttöön tai seinälle koristukseksi.

----------


## Ski



----------


## harmis

Tänään olin pläskillä töissä. Kotiinlähdön aikaan vartija tuli kysymään kenen tuo helevetin hieno fillari on. Sanoin että minunhan se on. Tuumas ettei ole koskaan nähnyt noin hienoa fillaria. Kyseli siinä kaikkea pyörästä ja minä auliisti kerroin. Sanoi että on jo pitkään harkinnut pyörän ostamista ja nyt sitten tietää minkälaisen aikoo ostaa veronpalautusrahoilla. Huvitti kun toinen oli niin täpinöissään mutta ei se mitään, uusi läskifani tuli jäken suunnalle  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Emmää mitään myy, jää retkikameliksi.
> Juustolla tulee jotta on vähän erilainen leikkikäyttöön tai seinälle koristukseksi.



Mistä tilasit, oi mistä?

----------


## VilleW

Olipas kyllä mahtava keli tänään Oulussa pienelle läskilenkille vaikka pieni yli määräinen ääni alkoikin vaivaamaan loppumatkasta. Onkos muilla 2014 Farley kuskeilla kokemusta keskiöstä tai etuvaihtajasta tulevasta sirittävästä äänestä polkiessa?

----------


## Ski

Etulaakerin voi käydä liikkeessä kiristämässä, etuvaihtaja ei pitäisi ääntää, ja viimeiseksi tänään jääty kettinki joka äänsi ainakin mulla. Kokeile sulana huomenna uudestaan.

----------


## Herman

> 



Mistä tuollaisia jäneksenjälkiä tekeviä ajokenkiä saa? :Cool:

----------


## Ski

Meiän kylällä on vanhat metsästysperinteet. Kettu metällä noita tarttee  :Hymy:

----------


## VilleW

Pitänee siis käydä huomennakin ajeleen. Harmi

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mikä takalokari sulla on VilleW ?

----------


## Mika K

Eilen illalla asensin halpisläskiin mittojen ja toiveideni mukaan tehdyn runkolaukun. Kotimainen indie-osaaminen, kun tuntui tässäkin vahvalta vaihtoehdolta ulkomaisten jättien rinnalla (Revelate, Alpkit jne) HLS mukaanlukien. Lopputulos on nätti - laadukas työn jälki, istuu raamiin kuin hansikas eli ensivaikutelmat hyvät. Spekseissä paksua corduraa plus vuori, kaksi vetoketjua, joiden osastojen välissä irroitettava välipohja, sisätasku ja avainklipsi plus riittävä määrä kiinnikkeitä, että pysyy tukevasti rungossa paikallaan. 



Pikaisen lähipoluilla heitetyn lenkin jälkeen erittäin toimivan oloinen paketti. Ajatuksissa on lastata tuo täyteen roipetta ja käydä viimeistään vkl aikana joku pidempi lenkura, jotta saa hieman substanssia sisältävää rapsaa ja parempia kuvia aikaiseksi. Fiilikset on aika hyvät ja uskaltanen jo tässä vaiheessa suositella, mikäli tälläiselle on tarvetta! Lisätietoa tekijästä, tuotteista ja hinnoista plus yhteystiedot löytyy linkin takaa http://www.yksivaihde.net/site/fooru...c.php?id=16892

----------


## Miksuu

Nyt tullu katottuu noin vuoden päivät ku kaveri sotkee läskillään, oli se pakko itekki hankkia sitte :Nolous: 


PS Kuulemma ensimmäinen 2015 suomessa ^^

----------


## Ski

Hieno on MikaKn laukku ja komia on Miksuun läski ! Aivan loistavaa !

----------


## Tank Driver

Valkoinen pukee Salsaa.

----------


## VilleW

> Mikä takalokari sulla on VilleW ?



Bilteman halpis malli. Liian lyhyt ja kapea. En suosittele Mutta hyvännäköinen.

Special bikessa olis kuulemma täällä ihan oikeitakin läskin lokasuojia, ajatus käydä katsastaan. Varmaan sitten taas kun tulee loska kelejä.

----------


## VilleW

Tänään oli taas kyllä mahtavat kelit Oulussa. Huomiseksi lupaavat samanlaista että ei tartte miettiä miten sitä kesälomapäivän taas viettäis.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Bilteman halpis malli. Liian lyhyt ja kapea. En suosittele Mutta hyvännäköinen.
> 
> Special bikessa olis kuulemma täällä ihan oikeitakin läskin lokasuojia, ajatus käydä katsastaan. Varmaan sitten taas kun tulee loska kelejä.



Ok, tuossa kuvassa näytti melko leveältä ja muutenki hyvältä!

----------


## VilleW

> Ok, tuossa kuvassa näytti melko leveältä ja muutenki hyvältä!



http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...pyoraan-27859/

Tuollaiset ne on. Muuten hyvät mutta eivät vaan toimi

----------


## Jukkis

> Bilteman halpis malli. Liian lyhyt ja kapea. En suosittele Mutta hyvännäköinen.
> 
> Special bikessa olis kuulemma täällä ihan oikeitakin läskin lokasuojia, ajatus käydä katsastaan. Varmaan sitten taas kun tulee loska kelejä.



Pääsenpäs kerrankin itse hihkaisemaan: Shock Therapy. Siellä ei pelkästään kuulemma ole vaan oikeesti on  :Hymy:

----------


## Miksuu

> Valkoinen pukee Salsaa.



Itse pidän myös valkoisesta väristä, jotenkin miellyttää silmää. Tosin kaikki lika korostuu oikeen vaan hyvin nyt, jos se vaiks sit motivois pesemään sitä pyörää vähän useemmin ku tota mattamustaa täpäriä :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## savierk

> Nyt tullu katottuu noin vuoden päivät ku kaveri sotkee läskillään, oli se pakko itekki hankkia sitte
> 
> 
> PS Kuulemma ensimmäinen 2015 suomessa ^^



Komia on! Joko 2015 Salsat ovat saapuneet vai tilasitko ulkomailta?

----------


## kmw

Valkoinen on hyvä väri. Ei yhtä nopea kuin musta, mutta sopii läskiin. Mullon valkoinen Puksutin joka on jo melkoisen hyvin rottaistunut. Ei haittaa mettässä möyrimistä :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Mulla ei pääse rungot rottaistumaan. Kolmas musta runko vuoteen tulossa, ens viikolla ajossa(?!).

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jopa tänne lämpimään ja aina sulaan Kabuliin on tullut jotain valkosta pulveria maahan.

----------


## Sandzsteedt

No nythän pomppasi fiilis ylöspäin oikein kunnolla. Salsa pistänyt julki infot hiilikuitu Bucksawsta ja hemmetti että näyttää himoittavalta härveliltä. Aikas tuhmalla värilläkin vielä.
Jos tuon hiilari runkoisen hiilari vanteisen ja kevyillä jumbo jimeillä värkätyn yksilön paino menee samoihin nykyisen 26 enskatäpärin kanssa niin sitten on aika vaikea perustella miksi ei pistäisi sitä täysjoustoakin täysin läskiksi.

Linkki:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/11/06/...en-up-a-notch/

----------


## freerider70

Varmasti ensimmäinen lumikeli ikinä kun kelville aurattu lumi ei harmittanut yhtään, samalla eleettömyydellä edettiin siitäkin esteestä  :Hymy:  Konaa olisi joutunut jo taluttamaan.

----------


## Miksuu

> Komia on! Joko 2015 Salsat ovat saapuneet vai tilasitko ulkomailta?



Keskiviikkona saapuivat suomeen, ei voi olla muuta kun tyytyväinen  :Hymy:  Vivut vaihdan ehkä myöhemmin sellasiin joissa voi etusormella handlaa sitä toista vipuu (XT vaihtajissa ainakin). Tossa täpärissä tottunu niihin ni nyt räplään tossa koko ajan niitä vipuja väärältä puolelta :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Vivut vaihdan ehkä myöhemmin sellasiin joissa voi etusormella handlaa sitä toista vipuu (XT vaihtajissa ainakin). Tossa täpärissä tottunu niihin ni nyt räplään tossa koko ajan niitä vipuja väärältä puolelta



Et, sillä se on väärin. Etufingeri on jarrulla, ei keskari.

----------


## savierk

> Keskiviikkona saapuivat suomeen, ei voi olla muuta kun tyytyväinen  Vivut vaihdan ehkä myöhemmin sellasiin joissa voi etusormella handlaa sitä toista vipuu (XT vaihtajissa ainakin). Tossa täpärissä tottunu niihin ni nyt räplään tossa koko ajan niitä vipuja väärältä puolelta



Hmm.. Soitin Shocktherapyyn tänään ja Beargrease 2 sekä Bucksaw:n rungot tulee vasta ens viikon torstaina maahantuojalle. Aika jännä, että lähettävät erikseen.

----------


## Marsusram

> Mistä tilasit, oi mistä?



Frank Kimmerle Radsport Kimmerle Gärtringen
ilmoitteli että <edit> Lumimyrsky on</edit> lähtenyt, seurantakoodinkin laittoi, jotta voi seurata paketin seikkailua.

Ainoa jolla on €-listoilla näkynyt on www.peerkesbikeshop.nl, hyllyssä 1 kpl demopyörä L koossa.

----------


## Pekka T L

^Mistä ne puhuu, oi mistä?

----------


## Tank Driver

> Frank Kimmerle Radsport Kimmerle Gärtringen
> ilmoitteli että lähtenyt, seurantakoodinkin laittoi, jotta voi seurata paketin seikkailua.
> 
> Ainoa jolla on €-listoilla näkynyt on www.peerkesbikeshop.nl, hyllyssä 1 kpl demopyörä L koossa.



Juu, ei ihan pikaisilla googgeloinneilla löytynyt jälleenmyyjää. Meni jo ohikin kun ei tarvinnut Bore-kauppoja perua.

@Pekka: Blizzardin perään kyselin.

----------


## VitaliT

ai kun on hieno valkoinen mukluki, onko tommoista runkoa tulossa myntin valo/musta

----------


## Shimaani

Vattu että oli aamuviideltä fiilis katossa kun Paksuttimella juoksutin Turbonuuskua™ 10 kilsaa. Koira umpikurassa ja itellä selkä, perse ja kintut märkinä eli silkkaa blissiä nollakelissä. Woo - Hoo!

*Ttumtnkuviaaamusellaräpsitä*

----------


## HC Andersen

> *Ttumtnkuviaaamusellaräpsitä*



*Illallataasonaikaräpsiäkuvia*

Keimolan Pursiseuran anniskelualueelta fiilistelyä.

----------


## Antza44

> ai kun on hieno valkoinen mukluki, onko tommoista runkoa tulossa myntin valo/musta



Ei. 15 mallin runkosetti on vihreä.

----------


## sixsixone

Hyvin natsaa HC:n pöörän väritys sisustukseen, ratasta myöden

----------


## velosipedisti

Shimaanilla ollut todella asiallista fiilistelyä.

----------


## kmw

Vaikka alkaa olla sesonki päällänsä niin pursiseuran akkunasta ei kurki tonttu vaan mää.

Eikös äSSällä ole Mutiscaboonia? Imo niiden kera lätäköistä saapi isommin riemua irti.

----------


## Shimaani

On asentamatonta Mutiskarbuunia ja Mudhuggeria mutku se *piip* mekatsu eiku juapottelee sillonku ei oo rekkujen kera mettässä riekkumassa...
Oikeesti - kun ei *piip* kerkee asentaa niin ei *piip* ennätä. 

Rapahan on mettäpööräämisen paras puoli - missä muualla vanhat äijjät pääsee leikkimään lätäköissä ilman piipaa -auton kutsua?

----------


## Mika K

Aika jeppis lenkura oli tänään aamupäivällä! Mukavia talvisia polkuja ja meren rantaviivaa vajaat 3h. Uus Herttoniemen kalsarihikipajan runkolaukku toimi kuin unelma ja jos olis ollut nastat alla, niin mahiksia olis ollut ihan vaikka ja mihin  :Hymy:

----------


## Sininen Aasi

Lähifiilistelyä kun ei aina jaksa kameran kanssa pidemmille reissuille...

----------


## JuRi

Räpylää testattu nyt sekä märällä että lumella. Pitää perän kuivana, mutta vauhdissa selkä saa roiskeita. Pitäisi varmaan vaihtaa aikuisten kokoon.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Vaikka alkaa olla sesonki päällänsä niin pursiseuran akkunasta ei kurki tonttu vaan mää.



Joitko itsesi noin kauniiksi? Kuvassa näytät ihan meikäläiseltä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Heh Räpylä! Loistoidea jos ylimääräisiä lojuu nurkissa, eikä taida halpikset paljoa maksaakaan.

----------


## pohjola

> Räpylää testattu nyt sekä märällä että lumella. Pitää perän kuivana, mutta vauhdissa selkä saa roiskeita. Pitäisi varmaan vaihtaa aikuisten kokoon.



onks se hiilikuituu

----------


## Pekka T L

Tuossa ois fattispesifinen aikuisten räpylä

----------


## A3M

Pirkkalassa vähän fiilistelyä!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^No johan on lunta! Pk-seudulla ei yhtään.

----------


## jcool

Tämän päivän fiilistely...

----------


## kmw

> Joitko itsesi noin kauniiksi? Kuvassa näytät ihan meikäläiseltä



kuin kaksi marjaa  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Muut oli jo ehtineet neitsytlumille. Mutta ehdimpä ennen hiihtäjiä!
Kohta ei oo tuonnekaan menemistä kun latukonhe käy pyörähtämässä. Sen jälkeenhän liikkuminen on sallittu vain jumalolennoille, jotka itseään hiihtäjiksi kutsuvat.

----------


## Pekka T L

No, mitenkäs se GC pitelee lumessa?

----------


## ealex



----------


## Ski

no mulla on TREKissä eesä ja takana GC. 
Tubeless.
Pito riippuu lumesta. Ja sen määrästä. Ja alla olevasta pohjasta.
Kylmä ja märkä maa, ilman lunta, GC aika ok, pito paljaalla kivellä ja poikittaisella juurella huono.
Pieni 2-6cm noin lunta, pitää ok, samat fiilikset kivellä ja juurella jos märkää.
Kylmä eli pakkasilma, tarttunut pakkaslumi, pitää aina vaan paremmin, nyt jo herkkä paineelle ( 0,3 pitävä, >0,5 alkaa lipsuun).
Lunta lumen päällä eli vaikka kelkanjälen päällä, vielä kokeilematta  :Hymy: 
Jää, jäinen tie, mikä tahansa jää tai liukas, ei pitoa. Kova kuminen rengas.
Summasummarumsumsumzum kovalla paineella rullaa ja antaa keveän fiiiksen, muuten aika huono, jossain ok.
Testit jatkuu vielä pitkälle talveen.

----------


## jcool

^Skillä aika hyvä kokemus renkaasta. Itse olen tykännyt siitä, että rengas ei täyty lumesta. Ohessa lyhyt lumifiilistely...

----------


## OKS

> Onnittelut Tonille. Kateeks käy. Oli näköjään  aika inhimillinen kisa lämpötila Rovaniemellä.  Vieläkö oli laiha  läskejä rivissä vai oliko kaikilla jo +4.7" kumia ja 100mm leveää  vannetta alla?







> Aivan liian lämminhän siellä oli mutta kaikki kelpaa. Yllättävän moni ajoi 80mm vanteilla ja 4" renkailla. Vaikka nyt oli nopeampi keli kuin viime vuonna, niin reitti ei ollut vieläkään supernopea, ja 100mm vanteista Bud ja BFL renkailla oli hyötyä.



Hieman viiveellä kuva Rovaniemi 150-kisan (2014) lähtöviivalta. Itsellä läskikuume oli tuolloin jo varsin korkealla, mutta piti käydä paikan päällä vielä nostamassa lisää.  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Eilen mukavaa lenkkeilyä melko harmaasävyisissä maisemissa. En kyllä keksi mitään valittamista GroundControlleista tai kiinankuidusta, vaikka niitä toisaalla tällä foorumilla tarmokkaasti lynkataankin.

----------


## HC Andersen

^kuva ei näy

----------


## brilleaux

> No, mitenkäs se GC pitelee lumessa?



Ihan jees noi lumella pitää. Paineet oli 0,25/0,35bar, kuskilla massaa 70kg. Tämähän oli mulle eka lenkki lumella, etenemisen helppous naurattaa vieläkin.  :Leveä hymy: 
Ihmeen hyvin piti lumi/kivi/juurakkosekamelskassa. Puhtaalla märällä kivellähän toi on ihan onneton kumi. Juurakolla taas mun mielestä ihan ok.

Toki umpihangessa ylämäessä vetopito oli melko onneton, mutta taitaa olla kaikilla renkalla?

----------


## OKS

Eilen kolmen tunnin maantie-/maastolenkki Santavaaran maisemiin. (Paikannimestä ei pidä vetää mitään yhtäläisyyksiä seudulla vaikuttavaan Joulupukkiin.) Tieosuudet tahkosin sinnikkäästi matalilla paineilla, mutta maastossa niiden kanssa oli sitten sitäkin mukavampaa. En olisi ikinä uskonut, että kallioilla ja umpimetsässä ajaminen olisi noin vaivatonta. Viimeisessä kuvassa sovittelin Konaa tuohon tien varressa olevaan romukasaan, mutta eipä se siihen oikein sopinut.  :Hymy:

----------


## Suffeli

Eka polkaisu oranssilla Fatboyllä, kivahan sillä oli ajella(ja pukata), tulee olemaan kova sana kelkkareiteillä.
Pikitiellä sillä ei kuitenkaan kovin pitkää matkaa viitti ajella.

Jos ei olisi niin tyyristä osallistua, Rovaniemi 150 kisan vois käydä(keskeyttämässä :Hymy: ), sekun kiertelee syntykotikonnuilla.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Toki umpihangessa ylämäessä vetopito oli melko onneton, mutta taitaa olla kaikilla renkalla?



Pienet Paineet Pieni Pykälä Perse Penkissä Pyörittäen
sillä reseptillä (laiha)läski ainakin etenee matalakuvioisilla renkailla lumessa ongelmitta.

----------


## Pekka T L

> ...Santavaaran maisemiin...



Kyllä käy kateeks, on hienot maisemat!

----------


## PaH



----------


## mutanaama

"Joka niemeen ja notkoon ja saarelmaan mä taas tahtoisin muksahtaa"  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

_Kummuille, laaksoon mäkeen.   Toivoen ettei käteen._

En laula enempää tai seuraukset on kaaameat.  :-D

----------


## brilleaux

> Pienet Paineet Pieni Pykälä Perse Penkissä Pyörittäen
> sillä reseptillä (laiha)läski ainakin etenee matalakuvioisilla renkailla lumessa ongelmitta.



Juu tuli heti alussa selväksi että turha yrittää putkelta runttailla.  :Hymy: 
Tosiaan perse penkissä, nopealla kadenssilla ja tasaisella voimalla polkien eteneminen sujuu kuin tanssi.

----------


## PaH

> _Kummuille, laaksoon mäkeen.  _ 
> 
> En laula enempää tai ..



Oli siel kaikkee tuota. Paitsi laulua.
Evidenssi. Tota kalliobaanaa ei oo moni ajanu, luulen ma.



Seuraava tyhmäpyöräspesifi hankinta on semmonen tankoasenteinen tutka, joka varoittaa jos vesikuopassa on pohjassa ranka poikittain. Tai jos tommosta ei löydy onstokkina mistään, niin sit airbagi. Viis ooteebeetä samasta syystä viiden tunnin kiekuralla ei oo enää kivaa. Eilen samassa ajassa kolme, joista kahden alastulo avoveteen. Et se siitä fiilistelystä. Niih.

----------


## zipo

Joustokeula vaihtunut joustotolppaan ja Syntacen stonga tullut takaisin käppyröiden tilalle,mitens nuo renkaat?

----------


## PaH

> Joustokeula vaihtunut joustotolppaan ja Syntacen stonga tullut takaisin käppyröiden tilalle,mitens nuo renkaat?



Ei tullu musta bluto-fania, kyllähän se jotain anteeksantaa alamäjessä mut löysä härveli se on. Toi thudbusteri on jees, kaks jäykintä elastomeeria siinä mitä on tarjolla. Tanko vaihtuu mielialan mukaan; nyt en oo toviin jaksanu säätää. Tohon saa lampukkeet kaikiste helpoiten.
Hodari takana oikeinpäin ja vanhelga eessä, painetta sen verran ettei kehät kolise. Tarttee ajaa vähän erilailla ku bud x2, mut kyllä noilla pompottelee.

----------


## OKS

> Kyllä käy kateeks, on hienot maisemat!



Maisemat ja maastot ovat hienot. Tulee varmasti käytyä useamminkin.

----------


## a-o

> ^Skillä aika hyvä kokemus renkaasta. Itse olen tykännyt siitä, että rengas ei täyty lumesta. Ohessa lyhyt lumifiilistely...



Jcool ajelee meikän lähipoluilla, jos näkyy Hodagin jälkiä poluilla, niin ne on todennäköisesti mun jälkiä :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Toi thudbusteri on jees, kaks jäykintä elastomeeria siinä mitä on tarjolla.



Minusta kans ihan ok tolppa, muuten paitsi järjettömän paljon setbackia (joku +30mm) tälläselle joka pärjää suoralla tolpalla ja vielä kun joustossa painuu taaemmas menee ajo asento liian taka painoiseksi. Nyt ajelen Ritcheyn tolpalla missä setbackia 25mm. Penkki niin edessä, kun merkkit antaa luvan. Saan just polvikulmat kohdalleen, mut Thudbusterilla ei toivoakaan.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Ei tullu musta bluto-fania, kyllähän se jotain anteeksantaa alamäjessä mut löysä härveli se on.



Millä tapaa löysä?

----------


## Timppa H

Kyllähän bluto on paljon notkeampi joka suuntaan vs. hiilarikeppi. Jarruttaessa notkuu eteen/taakse, runtatessa sivulle ja jännäpaikassa saattaa saada vipotuksen päälle  :Vink:  Eipä tuo mun rauhallisessa ajossa haittaa, mutta jos vaan yhdellä väärällä vaihteella runttailee, ni notkuu varmaan enempi.
Jousto taas sitten tuo mukavuutta vanhalle kuskille ja joskus jos vauhti kasvaa niin rillipääkin näkee jotain kun ei täristä niin paljoa.
Jos tulee lunta/jäätä niin vaihtuu toiset kiekot ja hiilarikeula.

----------


## stenu

Tässä teille tämmönen viilistelyvideo, jossa esiintyy Sveitsin virallinen G-miäs.

----------


## Tank Driver

^ Juurikin tuolla videolla lohdutin itseni itkunsekaiseen uneen luettuani ensin nuo kommentit Bluton notkumisesta.

----------


## Arskav

Kyllä se vain on niin että..mitä enempi nuita läskejä kattoo niin oma kapea renkainen näyttää meleko säälittävältä! Onneksi on fatty tulossa kuhan saapuu :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuo video näyttää juuri siltä miltä musta tuntui kun ajelin päivän läskillä DeeHoota Ylläksellä, mutta se mun ajo ei välttämättä oikeesti näyttänyt tuolta.

----------


## Paxi

Laski aiheutti ihmetysta aamun kanssaliikkujissa.

----------


## 2cka

> Laski aiheutti ihmetysta aamun kanssaliikkujissa.
> 
> *kuva ötököistä*



Missä on tykkää-nappi  :Hymy:

----------


## velosipedisti

Hieno peurafoto.

----------


## Marsusram

> Hieno peurafoto.



Niillä on kiima-aika, kaikki sarvilla varustettu kiinnostaa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Paskemminkin on mennyt.

----------


## Kyrdis

Tankin borealis on kyl sik oossom. Onnea ja paljon ehjiä kilsoja!

----------


## Tank Driver

Tänks, mään. Kymmenkunta jo takana.

----------


## VilleW

Biitsikierroksella näin kesäloman kunniaksi. Loppumatkasta alkoi kivasti tulla luntakin.

----------


## JKK

Onko tuosta joustokeulasta iloa? No tuskin huviksesi sitä olet tuohon ripustanut.

----------


## Ski

Kiitos VilleW seurasta, 
oli hieno vajaa 80! Mahtava hiekkarantakuva !

----------


## Tank Driver

> Onko tuosta joustokeulasta iloa? No tuskin huviksesi sitä olet tuohon ripustanut.



Pikatestien perusteella on. Sehän vähänninkö kuuluu tohon Echoon.

----------


## VilleW

> Kiitos VilleW seurasta, 
> oli hieno vajaa 80! Mahtava hiekkarantakuva !



Kiitos oppaalle uusista reiteistä.

----------


## Mika K

On kyllä. Tuonne rannoille tarttis joskus polkasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Millon mennään? Hienot polut taas SuurKellonympäriajossa tänään

----------


## Mika K

Het kun saan tämän jumin yläkropasta irti. Lääkäri antoi komioita eli nyt läks,  ainakin toivottavasti. Nainen arpoo la-työvuoron vaihtamista. Joko aamulla tai iltapäivällä olis siis mulla pari-kolmituntinen haaveissa ens alkuun.

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Pikatestien perusteella on. Sehän vähänninkö kuuluu tohon Echoon.



Estää tässä mallissa rungon repeilyn?
On se kaunis, mutta hauku tuo keula turhaksi sillä en haluaisi haluta sellaista.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mistä minä tiiän mitä se estää ja estääkö sitä mikään.

Juu, turha punnus. Ihan hirvee ajolleen. Ihan. Huono.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Narraat kuitenki.
Mutta jos tuo menee poikki tai räjähtää kuin Spinal Tapin runpali, niin Borealiksen tiedemiehet kehittänevät seuraavaksi täysjouston.
Perjantai, huokaus.

----------


## VitaliT

Hetki sitten tuli valmiiksi ja tietysti perjantai juoma :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## Tank Driver

Saat anteeksi.

----------


## Ski

Perjantai fiilistelyä 


Jollaki tippunu kypärä ojaan....

----------


## Pekka T L

Saisinkskohan määkin tommottisen entistä echomman pöörän jos mulla katkeis chainstay tai halkeis seatstay tai jotain. Tarttee varmaan jotain voimapaperia laittaa väliin että päivittyy vaikka hajoiskin... Vaan eihän se tällasen kuivankesänoravan alla.

----------


## Bulkkaaja

Punnitsin juuri "maailman halvimman" läskipyöräni, mongoose dolomite 249$ ja 22.40kg.

----------


## Pekka T L

Hinta/painosuhde on siis yli kymmenen taalaa/kilo  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Marsusram

> Hetki sitten tuli valmiiksi ja tietysti perjantai juoma.



Samaten, mutta juomat on jo sisällä ja pyörä ulkona.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

^ Jumaliste! Oha se hieno.

----------


## slow

Johan nyt! Komia.

----------


## HC Andersen

marsusramin toinen fätti on hieno!

----------


## kmw

Juustot ja kaikki! Palluroita antaisin jos vielä voisi. Kenen tekemä runkolaukku? Jonkun moisen toivon Joulupukin tuovan.

----------


## Marsusram

> Kenen tekemä runkolaukku? Jonkun moisen toivon Joulupukin tuovan.



Tuli mukana, vaikka luulin että pitää hankkia erikseen. Ehkä pyörän hinnassa on sen verran ilmaa, että Frank halusi lämmittää.  :Hymy: 
_"*Integrated Rocky Mountain x Porcelain Rocket half-frame bag sold separately. Ask your dealer."_
Malli on osin kiinnipultattava, joten vaatii runkoon ruuveja tai sitten tarranauharakentelua. Vastaavaa ei valmistajan sivuilta löydy, ellei sitten kysymällä.

----------


## kmw

Tjooh, mun vaihtoehdot taitaapi olla Relevate Disain (köyhästä tuntuu kaamean kalliilta) taikka se Hertsikan Hikipaja. Jälkimmäisestä sais ihan customia.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mainos:
Vajosuon kalja-ajelu sopii runkolaukku väelle hyvin, koska parta lämmittää kylmässä yössä ja hienot ulkomaankangaspussit saavat kerrankin täytettä. 

Ajelun oma topikki: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...lja-ajelu-2014

----------


## velosipedisti

Marsusramin pyörä on kyllä hieno.

----------


## koskt

> Punnitsin juuri "maailman halvimman" läskipyöräni, mongoose dolomite 249$ ja 22.40kg.



Mitä oot mieltä Mongoosesta? Itsellä ollu pariviikkoo samanlainen. Oon ollu ihan tyytyväinen kun en ole parempaakaan kokeillut ja hinta oli noin 380€ kotiovelle tuotuna.

----------


## Bulkkaaja

> Mitä oot mieltä Mongoosesta? Itsellä ollu pariviikkoo samanlainen. Oon ollu ihan tyytyväinen kun en ole parempaakaan kokeillut ja hinta oli noin 380€ kotiovelle tuotuna.



Mistä tuon kotiovelle toimitettuna sait? Ite piti viimininen 150kilsaa hakee omalla autolla, kaikkine kuluineen oli n390€. 
En ole viel ku vähän fiilistellyt pihalla mut sanoisin näin. Dolomite vakio kunnossa ihan jees niin kauan kun vaan ei mee testaa mittään muita kuten esim whiten läskipyöriä, mutta kyllähän tämäkin menee kivikossa ja juurakossa kuten muutkin läskit, hiukan tosin raskaammin ja ylämäessä voi välitys käydä liian pitkäksi. Yleisvaikutelma kyllä positiivinen, ihan laadukkaan oloinen hintaansa nähden, katsotaan mitkä fiilikset on kun ajan vähän pidemmän lenkin. Beast olikin sitten ihan lasten pyörärungoltaan, mut kyllä siitä cruiserin saa tehtyä.

Oikeestaan heti kannattaa vaihtaa renkaat, samalla sit voi porata vanteet ja vaihtaa sisärenkaan kevyempään. Toinen on takarattaan vaihto tai samantien voi vaihtaa kammet josta löytyy 22T ja 32T ratas, kammet on tuplast kalliinpi ja takana voi käyttää myös 8speed ratasta, ite tuli tilattu jo 7speed megarange mut mut voi olla että tästä tulee sinkula. 

Tämä pyörähän ei ole mikään fillariharrastajan ykkös läski vaan aloittelijalle matalan kynnyksen hinnalla oleva läski, tai läskifanin perheenjäsenille sopiva pyörä. Ite ostin ko "halvalla sain"  :Hymy:

----------


## koskt

Ebaysta ton ostin. Yllätyin kyllä kun kuriiri soitti että kohta olis pyörä pihassa. Olin ihan varma että tulliin se jää ja joutuu maksaan veroja mut ei onneks. Toimitus aika oli suunnilleen 2 viikkoo. 

Lähetetty minun GT-S7710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Bulkkaaja

No perhana katos vaan, 2kk sitten ei ollut ebayssä kuin ihan riistohintaan, ens kesän näit luulis saavan jo prismasta jos ovat siellä hereillä! Renkaatkin on tälhetkellä ainaki martissa myytävissä, näis mut noi pikkunappulalla olevat "katu" renkaat jotka vissiin kohtuu painavat, en oo viel punninnut mut tarkotus olis punnita runko erikseen et hiukan tietäs mikä tässä painaa ja mitä.

----------


## pohjola

tossa kokemuksia                                                                                                                                    http://fat-bike.com/2013/04/is-the-w...ally-that-bad/

----------


## koskt

Mulla on tommoset gummit alla:

----------


## PK1

Katsoin ton Ebayn myytävän Mongoosen, noissa on kokonaishinnassa rahti ja verot mukana eli ei enää tarvi tullata suomessa kun olet maksanut verot jo ostaessa.

----------


## freerider70

Kyselin tuossa lokakuun puolella Revelaten runkolaukkua lähikaupasta, ei oota mutta maahantuojalta "ehkä tulee marraskuun alkupuolen kuormassa, ehkä ei". Joko nyt voi hyvällä omatunnolla tilata ulkomailta liikkeesta jossa kyseinen itemi on in stock, kysyy epätietoinen...

----------


## VSS

> tossa kokemuksia                                                                                                                                    http://fat-bike.com/2013/04/is-the-w...ally-that-bad/



Runko+Keula+Ohjainlaakeri painaa 5,6kg.  :No huh!:  Ei varmaan montaa euroa kannata laittaa parannuksiin.
Yksi rengas painaa 2,7kg.  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  Kiihdyttäminen voi olla hieman raskasta?

----------


## Bulkkaaja

Koskt: noi on ne uudet "paremmat" renkaat, välitys sit ainut murhe, niin ja muovirunkoiset jarrukahvat...

Beastissa on eri runko kaikin puolin, mutta ei dolonka kevyt ole 5.95kg on keula+laakeri+käpy,runko jossa viel keskiö ja satulan clamppi, joo ei oo ohennettua putkea. 
Mut hei 100mm leveet vanteet on kai jo muodissa ja tähän menee ne 5" renkaatki...

----------


## VilleW

Raskaita nuo Mongooset kyllä on, viimesen päälle markettipyöriä ison maailman tapaan. Työkeikalla Texasissa bongasin ko yksilön, hinta oli just jotain 250$. Nyt näkyy heillä olevan myös pikkuläskejä lapsille...


http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mong...ck&N=855520899

Ei taida täällä vielä olla?

----------


## Poy

Hieno keli oli Kuusamossa läskipyöräillä. Pakkasta oli kuvanottohetkellä -15C.

----------


## Mika K

^Siistiä!





> Kyselin tuossa lokakuun puolella Revelaten runkolaukkua lähikaupasta, ei oota mutta maahantuojalta "ehkä tulee marraskuun alkupuolen kuormassa, ehkä ei". Joko nyt voi hyvällä omatunnolla tilata ulkomailta liikkeesta jossa kyseinen itemi on in stock, kysyy epätietoinen...



Jos tarvis on, niin mikä ettei. Tai sitten hommaat suunnilleen samaan hintaan kotimaista käsityötä kustomina oman rungon mitoilla ja muilla spekseillä Herttoniemen suunnalta. Voin suositella eli mun tuoreista postauksista lisätietoa.

----------


## Ski

Komiaa maisemaa Poylla ! Iso Peukalo !

----------


## jcool

^jotta ei ihan masennu noihin Kuusamon hienoihin lumikuviin, niin Oulun keskustan taidetta näytille :-)

----------


## Marsusram

Talven tuloa odotellessa saa täällä etelässä fiilistellä mudassa.

----------


## PaH

^ läntisemmässä k-puistossa on kuivempaa. Mut härveli on soivan näkönen. 
Vielä ku vaihdat kunnon kumit alle ja laitat karboonikeulan tohon nii vot.

----------


## mni



----------


## JaSa

> Talven tuloa odotellessa saa täällä etelässä fiilistellä mudassa.



Vähän pohjoisempana on jo jonnin verran valkoista
("klik")

----------


## a-o

Oulusa oli nopia keli:

----------


## Mainosmies

Olipa taas tänään mahtava retki, toki täällä Turun suunnalla vähän harmaata, mutta silti niin hiton hienoa!

----------


## jcool

> Olipa taas tänään mahtava retki, toki täällä Turun suunnalla vähän harmaata, mutta silti niin hiton hienoa!



Miten tolppa toimii? Paljonko menee penkki taakse ku istuu? Tänään ajelin 1.5 tuntia ja kyllä lopussa olis kaivannut jo jotain joustoa persiin alle :-) Loppui nimittäin jaloista puhti ja joutui istumaan penkillä turhankin paljon kivikoissa ym. Aika rasittavaa hommaa läskeily keskivartalolle, kun minulla on jo jenkkakahvat sulaneet pois keskivartalosta. Rasvaa palaa hitosti!!!! Täpärilla ei ollut ollenkaan minkäänlaista rasvan sulamista havaittavissa...

----------


## Mainosmies

> Miten tolppa toimii? Paljonko menee penkki taakse ku istuu?



Tolppa on ihan ehdoton, toimii hyvin kun saa mitoitukset ja säädöt kohdalleen, itellä käytössä nuo jäykimmät 7+7 elastomeerit. Setbackiä on 20-30mm ja lisäksi menee vielä alaspäin saman verran, joten satulaa pitää siirtää eteenpäin, ite jouduin vaihtamaan stemmin lyhyempään ja samalla laitoin myös jyrkemmällä nousulla olevan, on mukavampi nyt syksyn liukkaissa juurakoissa kevitellä.

----------


## Ski

Pohjois-Oulussa mukavata myös vaikkakin hitaampaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Farley ja White sulassa sovussa  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Mahtavia itsellekin osin uusia polkuja oli kyllä erityisesti Isoniemen ja Virpiniemen seudulla, kiitokset oppaalle vielä tätäkin kautta!

----------


## sixsixone



----------


## emj

> Talven tuloa odotellessa saa täällä etelässä fiilistellä mudassa.



Vähä on joo kurabaskaa

----------


## rush



----------


## arctic biker

> Farley ja White sulassa sovussa



Ei tuo valokuva-opillisesti siltä näytä. Ovat kumpikin menossa ihan omille poluilleen.

----------


## Ski

:Hymy:  pylly vasten pyllyä bum bum

----------


## tomibert

Marras. Joutseno. Muhku. Saimaa.

----------


## pohjola

ihan selvä jeesus pyörä

----------


## pikkupoika

Hienoo kahtoo kun muualla on nautittu Läskeilystä. Meikä yritti muuttaa voimansiirtooo 1*10. Olin varannut Ovalin 32 eturattan ja taakse Oneup 42+16. No eturattan vaihto onnistu hyvin. Mutta kun siirryin taakse niin onkelmat alkoi, huomasin että Mulkuttimessa oli takana 34-11. No eihän se oikein hyppää 34:lta 42:lle. NO eikun Kuopioon hakemaan 36-11. No eihän siltä mistään saa sramia launtaina!!! No laitetaan 34-11 takasin. Säädetään vaihteet, tai sii yritetään säätää. Hypii ainas jostain keskeltä pakkaa. Jos lyösytän vaijeria niin hyppii isommilta rattailta, jos kiristän siirtyy alemmas. Siis hyyppii aina vain yhdeltä rattaalta. Vahvistu tunne että oon tyhmä. Ketju uus, takavaihtaja uus type 2, ei ymmärrä? Pari ruuvia ja vaijerin kireys, oon ne ennen saanut kohdallen!!! No ens viikolla tulee Turust uus Beargreast runko. Taidan piistää suoraan olohuoneen seinälle, kun entistäkään osaa säätää!!! Nyt otan pienet konjakit ja jos huominen suo niin ehkä katson takavaihtajan säätöjä uudestaan.

----------


## VitaliT

käyty pikkasen ulkoilemassa Beardgreasea olipa sopivan kolea ja kosta keli


tässä selkeästi joku käynyt sotkemassa paikkoja

----------


## crcm

Kalvikin uimaranta

----------


## OKS

Mukavan leppoisa alkutalven päivä, joten ensimmäistä kertaa pyörän kanssa yhdelle tuttuakin tutummalle Napapiirin retkeilyalueen polulle. Eilen käytiin tuolla kävellen lähes täysin lumettomassa maisemassa, tänään näkymät olivat mukavasti talvisemmat.

----------


## noniinno

Vihreä sammalmatto tuntui tänään olevan marraskuun harmautta vasten tarkasteltuna entistäkin vihreämpi. Kuusikkoon sukeltaminen tuntui siltä, kuin joku olisi vääntänyt volumenapista kaikki ympäristön äänet nollille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hieno peikkometsä!

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Kyllä kelpaisi tuollaista polkua ajaa enemmänkin!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Erittäin tyylikäs kuva crcm:llä! Takavalo jotenkin kruunaa kuvan!

----------


## kim71

Tänään tutustuminen prännin-patikka lenkkiin. Hieno oli reitti ja kaikki tärkeimmät paikat merkitty  :Hymy:

----------


## kuusto

Pitkästä aikaa kävin vähän ajamassa. Oikean puoleinen on oma. Uusi ratassuoja, eturatas 32p, polkimet ja tolpan pikalukko. Jo ekan 2km aikana meni mutkalle ratassuoja kun puuta ylitin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

Hienoja kuveja, kiitokset postanneille.

Mää kun olen tämmönen ujo ja vähään tyytyväinen niin fiilistelin naama virneessä Homppelikallioiden ja Lemmikkihautausmaan väliä 3h. Pimeässä mettässä voi helposti ja riemukkaasti ajaa samat pätkät moneen kertaan. Mun uusi Thor on iihana. Koko ajan lamppu täydellä teholla ja vihreä merkkivalo pysyi vihreänä.

----------


## twentyniner

> Pitkästä aikaa kävin vähän ajamassa. Oikean puoleinen on oma. Uusi ratassuoja, eturatas 32p, polkimet ja tolpan pikalukko. Jo ekan 2km aikana meni mutkalle ratassuoja kun puuta ylitin.



Itse kävin tänään +6h fiilistelemässä Whitellä, 1x10 voimansiirron 28T pikkurattaan tilalle ja erittäin kevyen, bashringin irvikuvan ison rattaan tilalle . Välitys oli ok, mutta nyt ekan kunnon lenkin jälkeen on KESTÄVÄ rinkula hakusessa  :Hymy:  

Kyllä oli hieno päivä , hämärän laskeutuessa nuotiolla makkarat ja kahvit. Meni niin pimeäksi , että jätin foton ottamatta.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kävin lenkillä ja naureskelin kuin hullu, se kuulema sopiikin minulle hyvin.

Erona useimpiin lenkkeihin oli se, että BB7 ja Avidit oli vaihtuneet SLX:iin, söin puolikkaan Ciabattan, renkaissa oli toista kiloa ja ajoin pyöräteitä.
Scandaalissa alla slicksit, metsässä on näillä keleillä mörköjä, joten sillä nyt Muklukilla kelvilenkki. Kylläpä se aina yllättää kuin noilla paineilla muuttuu pyörän luonne, tai sitten siitä Ciabatasta saa papua ja palaa enemmän kuin banaanista. Tai se saa kuvittelemaan pöhköjä.
Shimano on Shimano kalavehkeissäkin, ja tekee saman kuin Toyota autoissa, poistamalla kaiken fiiliksen tuotteista niistä saa toimivia.
Taitaa olla paikallaan taas lauantaina pistää lohi reppuun ja käydä mökillä savustaan se, niin loppuu tuo vauhkoilu ajaa läskillä katuja pitkin.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Hienosti tuo menee. Olen kyllä erittäin tyytyväinen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään tuli potkittua Jätskiautoa ja BlackBorrowta Shokkiterapiassa, jotenki Jätskiauto oli sympaattisempi,  sen kun sais Straglerin marjapuuron värisenä niin vois harkita.

----------


## Tank Driver

Äähkäkö musta. Toikalta semmosta jo kerkesin kysellä ennenkö Jamppahonmat selkis.

----------


## IncBuff

Jääteloautot on hienoja. Pistää pohtimaan peruako saksalainen kuiturunko vai ei.

----------


## roadking

http://nyt.fi/a1305898432661

Läskipyörien kuskit on virallisesti muotia

----------


## Shimaani

> Tänään tuli potkittua Jätskiautoa ja BlackBorrowta Shokkiterapiassa, jotenki Jätskiauto oli sympaattisempi,  sen kun sais Straglerin marjapuuron värisenä niin vois harkita.



 Awww, fook. Tv ne on huamiseen mennessä müütü ettei tää heikko joudu kiusaukseen siellä käydessään. Kavppias informoi tänään että _kamaa_ olis saapuna ja sitä geeäfdeetä pitäsis sumpliskella....

----------


## maapaa

> Tänään tuli potkittua Jätskiautoa ja BlackBorrowta Shokkiterapiassa, jotenki Jätskiauto oli sympaattisempi



Oliko Blackborow DS:ä?

----------


## HC Andersen

^Joo, jotenkin se ei säväyttäny.... perä näytti yhtä leveeltä kun mun perse.

----------


## Isä nitro

Onkos joukossa sellaasia, jokka olisivat ajelleet sekä jäätelöautolla että kuulaskeutujalla? Netissä on lontoonkielisiä tekstejä, mutta niissä tunnutaan tulkittavan pyörien luonteenpiirteitä lähinnä tekstien ja kuvien avulla.

----------


## Kuupo

Titta på norske!


Kyllä ois fiilikset katossa jos sattuis asumaan Oslon lähistöllä.

----------


## Tank Driver

^ Tuossahan saisi välirahalla oivan pikkuloman ja repullisen turskaa tuliaisiksi.

----------


## stumpe

Tämmöne löyty interwepistä...

----------


## Arskav

En ymmärrä hirveesti englantia mutta onko tuo jotakin syötävää :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ski

http://i.imgur.com/jBYMCLn.jpg

----------


## Ski

http://dirtwire.tv/2014/11/wicked-pr...ampa-fat-bike/

----------


## Bansku81

Piti käydä fiilistelemässä Pyytjärven puskia Raumalla. Ja testaamassa valoja, hyvin näkyi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Rautaperse

> Tänään tuli potkittua Jätskiautoa ja BlackBorrowta Shokkiterapiassa, jotenki Jätskiauto oli sympaattisempi,  sen kun sais Straglerin marjapuuron värisenä niin vois harkita.







> Awww, fook. Tv ne on huamiseen mennessä müütü ettei tää heikko joudu kiusaukseen siellä käydessään. Kavppias informoi tänään että _kamaa_ olis saapuna ja sitä geeäfdeetä pitäsis sumpliskella....



Koko viikko on tullut odoteltua puhelin kädessä, että herra Toikka ilmoittaisi, että pyörä on valmis haettavaksi.  :Vink:  Ei ole vielä kuulunut...  :Vihainen:  Odottavan aika on pitkä. Heinkuussa tuli jo käytyä kyselemässä pyörää...

----------


## Jouko_T

Lumella ajeluun fat-bike on vanhanaikaista.    Uudet ajat - uudet vermeet:




http://www.lightinthebox.com/fi/26-t..._p2301641.html

Vaan jos kuitenkin haluaa vanhakantaista, niin hintaan 859.59 euroa:

_"7 nopeudet 26 "lumi polkupyörä rasvaa pyörä 4cm leveys renkaan NDS ™ vuoren maasto bicicleta Shimano voimansiirto.."_

http://www.lightinthebox.com/fi/7-no..._p2288665.html

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt tais herra Jouko olla hiukan ajastaan jäljessä, noita oli jo silloin kun mä taputtelin lattialla paskaa

----------


## Jouko_T

> Nyt tais herra Jouko olla hiukan ajastaan jäljessä, noita oli jo silloin kun mä taputtelin lattialla paskaa



Eihän se nyt vielä mitään, että ajastaan jäljessä, mutta kun kehityksestäänkin ...

----------


## Antza44

> Koko viikko on tullut odoteltua puhelin kädessä, että herra Toikka ilmoittaisi, että pyörä on valmis haettavaksi.  Ei ole vielä kuulunut...  Odottavan aika on pitkä. Heinkuussa tuli jo käytyä kyselemässä pyörää...



Itse on tullut pariin otteeseen huomattua, että tuolta saa odotella sovittua takaisin soittoa hamaan tappiin. Vaikka muuten onkin palvelu kohdallaan. No ei tosin ole uuden pyörän nouto kyseessä.

----------


## kyprok

> Itse on tullut pariin otteeseen huomattua, että tuolta saa odotella sovittua takaisin soittoa hamaan tappiin. Vaikka muuten onkin palvelu kohdallaan. No ei tosin ole uuden pyörän nouto kyseessä.



Menee off-topikiksi, mutta itse olen jo pariin otteeseen lähettänyt sähköpostia pyytäen tarjouspyyntöä jäätelöautosta. Ei vastausta. Puhelimella vastaa todella satunnaisesti. Paikan päällä saa hyvää palvelua, tosin kiireellä sinne ei ruuhka-aikaan kannata mennä. Omista duunikuvioista johtuen ei vain ole saumaa päästä sinne aukioloaikoihin. Pitänee alkaa speksaamaan seuraavaa läskiä muualta.

----------


## cuppis

^lainaus firman sivuilta "Kiireisimpinä aikoina palvelemme ensisijaisesti liikkeessämme asioivat asiakkaat. Vastaamme puheluihin ja sähköposteihin parhaamme mukaan. Voit myös jättää soittopyynnön yhteydenottolomakkeella."

----------


## savierk

Pakko vähän fiilistellä! Nyt talliin kasaamaan.

----------


## JackOja

^Törkeää! Hieno väri.

----------


## Sukkula

Bongasin tässä 15min sitten komeen Icecream Truckin Jyväskylässä. On se vaan hieno peli. Onneks oma muklukki pitäs saapua tällä tai ens viikol. Sitte pääsee itekki vähä fiilistelee.

----------


## lansive

Missä oli Jännesahaa (tm) myynnissä? Kaikkihan on myynyt eioota ja ennakkovarauksia.

----------


## Kemizti

Eiköhä Erkki oo tilannu tuon jo aikaasitten..?!

----------


## brilleaux

> Bongasin tässä 15min sitten komeen Icecream Truckin Jyväskylässä.



Tämäkin vielä!  :Leveä hymy: 

No, täällä on siis jo ainakin 2 läskiä. Ei paha.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> ^lainaus firman sivuilta "Kiireisimpinä aikoina palvelemme ensisijaisesti liikkeessämme asioivat asiakkaat. Vastaamme puheluihin ja sähköposteihin parhaamme mukaan. Voit myös jättää soittopyynnön yhteydenottolomakkeella."



Näin juu tietty, mutta jos lupaa soittaa ensviikolla ja ei koskaan soita se ei oikeen liity tähän, koska voi soittaa vaikka ennen, kuin liike aukeaa. No itse osaan kyl soittaa, jos ei kuulu, mut ei pitäs luvata tyhjääkään.

----------


## freerider70

Ilmeisesti bisnestä riittää niin paljon ettei tarvi vaivautua sähköpostien ja puhelimien kanssa...

----------


## savierk

> Missä oli Jännesahaa (tm) myynnissä? Kaikkihan on myynyt eioota ja ennakkovarauksia.



Shocktherapy:sta. Saivat 2kpl (S ja M koko), molemmat kerkesin varaamaan. Rouvalle toinen!  :Hymy:

----------


## lansive

> Shocktherapy:sta. Saivat 2kpl (S ja M koko), molemmat kerkesin varaamaan. Rouvalle toinen!



Nyt kai saa olla kateellinen? No, eipä olisi ollut rahaa ja emäntääni en saa maastopyöräilemään mitenkään.

Joko kohta on valmista?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Nyt kai saa olla kateellinen? No, eipä olisi ollut rahaa ja emäntääni en saa maastopyöräilemään mitenkään.
> 
> Joko kohta on valmista?



Minä olen ehkä enemmän kateellinen tuollaisesta Rouvasta joka tykkää tuollaisista asioista!

----------


## Ski

On hieno Bucksaw, wau ! 

Mää kävin sitten toivomuksen heittämässä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Oulussa aletaan laittaa alikulkuja kuntoon, ilmeisesti on talvi tulossa  :Hymy:

----------


## savierk

Pimiä kerkes tulla enne kuin sain valmiiksi. Tässäpä yksi kuva. Etukiekkoon piti jättää vielä sininen vannenauha, kun kaupasta loppui hopea heijastinnauha. Rockshox Reverb odottaa hyllyssä, mutta sen taidan laittaa vasta ens kesänä paikoilleen. Huomenna lisää kuvia pyörästä päivävalossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## VilleW

Hieno! Onneksi olkoon

----------


## Paulix

Onneksi en tykkää sinisestä. Ei aiheuta siten paniikkikohtauksia jääteloautot eikä kaarisahat.  :Cool:

----------


## Bässi

Hieno tuo täysjousto. Oon fiilistelly samanlaisella väriteemalla. toisin päin vain, trek farley 6 candy pinkillä.

----------


## VilleW

Huomenna nähdään onko tuosta mihinkään vai viekö Farleyt voiton

----------


## Arskav

Tuli itselläkin hommattua läski.. jos ennen pyöräily oli kivaa, niin nykyään jätte kivaa :Hymy:

----------


## savierk

> Huomenna nähdään onko tuosta mihinkään vai viekö Farleyt voiton



Näin etukäteen on hyvä sanoa, että kuskilla on huono kunto tällä hetkellä.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ski

Kuski voi levätä sen aikaa ku me ajellaan sillä

----------


## tapna

Hüsker Dü ... siis se bändi

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Tuli itselläkin hommattua läski.. jos ennen pyöräily oli kivaa, niin nykyään jätte kivaa



Tulihan se Fatty sieltä! oliko kaikki palikat niinku piti?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oho Täpäri fat bike !😲😍Rakkautta ilmas..

----------


## Arskav

> Tulihan se Fatty sieltä! oliko kaikki palikat niinku piti?



 joo nopeasti tuli loppu pelissä.. mitänyt pientä..jarrut väärinpäin vaikka kyllä rastitin euro tyyliin. Yhestä kohti maalit rappautunut koska olivat runtannut pakettia matkalla..mutta muuten oikein soiva peli.. tuunatahan sitä pitää vähän kunhan kerkee..

----------


## savierk

Ja tässä lisää kuvia. Jos joku hoksaa, että jonkun valmistajan jarruletku/vaijerinkuori passaa tuohon Salsan harmaaseen, niin voipi vinkata. Laittaapi vaikka yv:tä. Tuo Jagwiren Sterling Silver on liian hopean sävyinen.

Tänään eka kunnon lenkki takana ja onhan se huikea peli.

----------


## Ski

No niin, kiitos savierk TUHANNESTI koeajosta ! Ensin täytyy sanoa että hattu ja peukku ylös sun taidoille laittaa pyörä ajokuntoon tossa ajassa ja kuinka hyvin kaikki pelas, jarrut , vaihteet , kaikki. 
Vaikkei satulan korkeutta säädetty, niin hyppäsin pyörän selkään ja ajelin pikkasen penkistä ja seisten sellaista mutkasta, aika syvää, kuoppaista polkua.
Onhan se pehmee, kevyt, ihanan soffa, mutta kuitenkin nopean ja ketterän tuntunen peli.
Teki mieli pelleillä, hyppyyttä, ja kokeilla heti kaikkea mitä lisäjousto tuohon jo erinomaiseen Läskipyörään tuo.
Ei kitinöitä, natinoita, vempuluutta eikä vetelyä. Hyvää settiä koko koeajo. 
Haluan kokeilla lisää , ja luulen, että tänään kun voitan Eurojackpotissa, niin haen amerikasta itelle kans tuommosen  :Hymy:  
Kiitos. Wow.
ps. Oma Farley on edelleen paras, koska se on mun, ja siihen nähen ettei siinä oo jousitusta....  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Kuva ohjelmakin oli sitä mieltä että etummainen näkyy parhaiten  :Hymy:  Trek Farley, Bucksaw, Trek Farley 6. Mahtilenkki kiitos VilleW ja savier !

----------


## VilleW

Tämän takia me sitten odoteltiinkin... Herra oli jäänyt pitään kuvaussessiota matkalle. Kiitos molemmille! Oli taas hyvä reissu

----------


## very heavy

kona wo ilmestyi tänään "talliin" ja on koeponnistettu ja hyväksi todettu :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OKS

> kona wo ilmestyi tänään "talliin" ja on koeponnistettu ja hyväksi todettu



Mukavaa, että joku muukin Konailee.

----------


## noniinno

Nyt kyllä Savi-Erkki laittoi sellaista speksiä peliin, että oma kiekkoja myöden läpensä kuituinen fätti tuntuu kyläpyörältä tuohon verrattuna. Tuo näyttääkin jo nopealta. Keksin juuri, että tuollaisen haluan sitten kun kyllästyn lyllertämään.

----------


## hanttapuli

> kona wo ilmestyi tänään "talliin" ja on koeponnistettu ja hyväksi todettu



Hyvinhän tuo vaikutti rullaavan,jopa rantaviivan ulkopuolellakin "mutadyyneillä" ja muutenkin soivan oloinen peli... :Kieli pitkällä:  T.Suolahapporeisi

----------


## very heavy

> Hyvinhän tuo vaikutti rullaavan,jopa rantaviivan ulkopuolellakin "mutadyyneillä" ja muutenkin soivan oloinen peli... T.Suolahapporeisi



jahas sitä on rekisteröidytty :Vink:  lentäähän se läpändeeros täälläkin,läpsläpsläps joko midlestreetin rautareisi on toipunu retken rasituksista

----------


## Tank Driver

Voi savierkki siu kerallais...

----------


## mni

Pitihän se heti käydä merkkaamassa oma reviiri.



Kauheen vähästä tulee iso miäs melkein iloiseksi.

----------


## tomikulmala

Niin tekee! Tällä kertaa pitää koittaa olla eka täkäläisellä polulla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## a-o

Aamulla sai piirrellä omia jälkiä:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kabulissakin sataa lunta. Hassua ajaa kun ei liiraile, eikä luiskahtele.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Antifiilistelyä: Lähin pari tuntia sitten perinne-eeppiselle lohen savustusretkelle mökille. Siellähän tihkuu vettä jäiselle tielle, niin liukasta kuin olla voi.
116km vaihtui 17 kilometriksi ja nöyryytykseen. Olispa ollu nastat, vaikka aina ihmettelen mihin te niitä tarvitte.
No, ei se mitään. Kunhan kunnon pakkasella käy niin tuohon saa yhdistettyä meren jäällä ajoa eikä tarvi koko matkaa tien vierustoja kihnuttaa.
Minun lohi pettyi pahoin.

----------


## heikkivierela

Viimein pääsin läskillä lumelle. Töihinmenolenkki on nopeimmillaan 50min, tänä aamuna 70min☺
Mutta en valita, mukavaa oli.
Sitä paitsi, jos joskus oli mielessä läskin sinkulointi, niin enää ei ole☺

----------


## Ski

Hieno kuva A-O !

----------


## Jahvetti

Tulhan sitä lunta edes vähäsen :Hymy:

----------


## MTBVespa

Pinkkirenkulalta ei puutu ku Playboy-pupun korvat

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Aamulla sai piirrellä omia jälkiä:



Hyvä kuva vaikka ensin kattoin että mikäs photoshoppi tässä on kun 2015 kerT-pyörä ja maassa 2013, mutta meillä oli vissiin joku juhlavuosi.
(Ajoin pojan vierellä joskus Trekillä kun se kysy että miks sen merkki on kert...vuotta myöhemmin ostin Cuben niin se huusi "Uijui, vähä hieno ebuC!")

----------


## OKS

> Tulhan sitä lunta edes vähäsen







> Hüsker Dü ... siis se bändi



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTjfl0yhyRk

Silloin tällöin asiat vain liittyvät toisiinsa, ainakin jollain lailla.  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Fiilistelypätkä... kunnon suo kesällä, talvella loistobaana :-)

----------


## stumpe

> Fiilistelypätkä... kunnon suo kesällä, talvella loistobaana :-)



Hieno sun läskis, hyvin sopii oranssi ja sininen yhteen.  :Hymy:  Mutta, stemmihän sun täytyy vielä vaihtaa siniseen  :Vink:

----------


## Miksuu

Eka kertaa läskin kans mettäs niin et on lumi maassa. Onhan toi ihan erivehje ku mikään kapeerenkainen  :Leveä hymy:  Ei tosta voi muuta kun tykätä :Kieli pitkällä: 


ps. kiivettiin puuhun tähystämään suuntaa :Vink:

----------


## Jari008

Talvipyöräilykausi käyntiin, Salsa Beargrease 2 "nalle" herätetty talviunilta...
Kiitos Foxcomp/Tommi, tällä pääsee vaikka puuhun..., noin kuvainnollisesti

----------


## Ski

Hieno kuva Miksuulla ! Loistava. Ja hieno on sininen pyäräkin !

----------


## rush

Levanevan pitkospuubaanaa...

----------


## zblues

Jaaha! Nyt saa kirjoitella tähänkin ketjuun kun tuli päivitettyä fillarikantaa niin, että sai shokkiterpialla hankittua Surlyn Moonlanderin. Kyllä on tänään ollut kliffaa hei... Joulukuun eka viikko kun on kesälomaa niin saanpa ajella osan viikkoa rauhassa. Kyllä on uskomattoman mukavaa hommaa! 
Soittelin Del Monte miehelle, niin sanoi "Kyllä"!

----------


## Tank Driver

Kävimmä Mörköpyöräilijät tekemässä iskun Valkeakoskelle.

----------


## Aki Korpela

No jummalaade Tankki! Me ihmeteltiin noita jälkiä tänään yhteislenkillä. Ens kerralla tuutte sitten wiralliseen kellonaikaan, niin ajellaan kimpassa.

----------


## slow

Notta kiville meni? Raamit ehjänä?

Sitä puolen kilometrin pumpulipilven päällä ajelua tulee tämän tästä muisteltua. Täytyy hakea rokotus.

----------


## Tank Driver

> No jummalaade Tankki! Me ihmeteltiin noita jälkiä tänään yhteislenkillä. Ens kerralla tuutte sitten wiralliseen kellonaikaan, niin ajellaan kimpassa.



Ei me pullamössösukupolvelaiset päässä nuihin kellonlyömiin sängystä ylös. Sitäpaitti ajatte kumminkin kovaa.

Ei uskois, mutta raami pysyi taas yhden lenkin ehjänä.

----------


## savierk

Joulu tuli tänä vuonna kahdesti. ️ Talveksi Bucksaw:sta osat tähän:

----------


## Tank Driver

On siulla pullat mukavasti uunissa! Mut varför?

----------


## savierk

> On siulla pullat mukavasti uunissa! Mut varför?



Eipä tuota talvella joustoa tarvi ja ei iskarien tiivisteet hirveästi tykkää pakkasesta. Mallailin Nextien sinisiä kuitukehiä Beargreasen runkoon. Ois aika pornot.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VSS

On kyllä kumma jos savierk ei saa joulukorttia pyöräkaupasta.

----------


## Mainosmies



----------


## rush

^hienoa jälkeä!

----------


## kmw

^ hyvää sttiä jälleen. Kiitos. Enempi Suomifilmifiilistä olisi irronnut vaikka Sibben musiikista. Griegissä mtn vikaa ole, mutta noinniiku imho  :Hymy:

----------


## Jhelen

Mainosmiäs ollu Haunisten altaalla? Hieno pätkä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ilmoittautukaapas ensi viikonlopun haastavaan Vajosuon kalja-ajeluun arvon läskipyöräilijät. 
Reitti suosii läskejä ja sopii muutenkin miehille, jotka kulkevat rajoja pitkin. 13 on ryhmän vahvuus tällä hetkellä, joten ei tarvi yksin ajella.
Lisätiedot:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...lja-ajelu-2014

----------


## HC Andersen

Alustavasti oli tarkoitus tulla mutta syys/talvi retki varusteet on vielä hieman vaiheessa, ens vuonna lupaan olla mukana.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Mitä varusteita tarvitset lainaan?

----------


## HC Andersen

^Makuupussi (mallia talvi), sivulaukut ja pari kuivapussia. Mä olen jo kerennyt sopia muuta viikonlopuksi kun budjetti ei sallinut juuri tässä vaiheessa kyseisiä investointeja, enkä mä ole vielä kerennyt kokeilemaan pyörän kuormaamista ja sillä ajamista. Suuri kiitos huomaavaisuudesta!

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Kaikkia noita löytyis ylimääräiset kappaleet, vaikka makuupussi nyt on yleensä aika henkilökohtainen varuste paitsi armeijassa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kyllä meillä oli 2001 Parolassa ihan henkilökohtaiset makuupussit. Missä se Juha oikein on palvellut?

----------


## HC Andersen

^^Olisinpa aiemmin tajunnut kysyä :Irvistys:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kyllä meillä oli 2001 Parolassa ihan henkilökohtaiset makuupussit. Missä se Juha oikein on palvellut?



Kyllähän ne kuitilla oli joo... Palveltu on vähän joka paikassa. Tossakin näyn ainakin kohdassa 8:11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybY71OTQ7pg
Ja edelleen sedät jaksaa reenata.

Ja ettei menis ihan offtopik, niin laitetaan yks kuva

----------


## JKK

> ^Kaikkia noita löytyis ylimääräiset kappaleet, vaikka makuupussi nyt on yleensä aika henkilökohtainen varuste paitsi armeijassa.



Onko intissä makuupusseja nykyään? Huopa meillä oli.

----------


## Arskav

Minä kävin intin 2006 kainuun kehdossa.. sängyssä siellä nukuttiin..." mitä nyt joku yö teltassa". Ampuma radallekkin mentiin linjaautolla :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Reservin sivarina ja vannoutuneena pasifistina toivoisin et rakentaisitte noille inttijutuille oman langan jonnekin muualle, tnx.

----------


## Tank Driver

Meillä oli intissä niin ankeeta että nukuttiin pahvilaatikoissa järven pohjassa.

----------


## Shimaani

Hiukan oli sekalainen fiilis kun edessä oleva Dillinger4 meni kuin juna ja takana taas luikerteli 2,1" ISP.  Harmi että tanssin tuon lumen *piip*n mutta kai sitä joskus lisää tulee

nimim
_Per Voi Lee_

----------


## mutanaama

> Meillä oli intissä niin ankeeta että nukuttiin pahvilaatikoissa järven pohjassa.



Meillä niin kurjaa, että piti mennä kotiin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Reservin sivarina ja vannoutuneena pasifistina toivoisin et rakentaisitte noille inttijutuille oman langan jonnekin muualle, tnx.



Ehkä ei pitäis ihan noin vakavasti ottaa näitä juttuja ja jos ottaa niin sitten vaan hyppää jutun yli?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Samaa mieltä PaH:n kanssa. Tulkaa mielluummin Kalja-ajeluun. Osa on ajamassa Turusta asti pelipaikalle, että ei tarvi pelätä liian kevyttä lenkkiä.

----------


## Kuupo

Kahden kuukauden läskitön kituuttaminen loppui eilen, kun hain paikalliselta kaupittelijalta ihQun vihreän Kona WO:n. Eilen en ehtinyt koeajolle, mutta aamulla hinasin lastenkuljetuskärryä muutaman kilsan, jonka jälkeen polkuja pitkin työmaalle. Aevan mahtava pyörä!  :Hymy: 

On-Onen Fattya vaivanneen pikalinkkuongelman takia olin katsellut läpiakselein varustettua läskiä, mutta WO:ssa onkin 10 millin pikalinkut, jotka tuntuvat olevan ihan eri maata "9" millin tikkuhin verrattuna.

----------


## Arskav

Minlälaista pikalinkku ongelmaa fatissa on ollut?

----------


## PedroK

Ei niissä mitään isompaa ongelmaa ole ollut. Rasvaa vivun ja laittaa kunnolla kiinni. Mulla on Hopen linkut. On se Fattyn linkku kieltämättä heiveröisemmän näkönen Hopeen verrattuna.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Minlälaista pikalinkku ongelmaa fatissa on ollut?



Vaiva on ollut sellainen että takalinkku ei pidä rajummassa runttaamisessa eli takakiekko kääntyy aavistukseen vinoon ja sen jälkeen vaihteet rupee reistaan. Linkun rasvaamalla saa sen kireämmälle ja toinen kikka on raaputtaa maali pois korvakkeesta ja kolmas ostaa parempi linkku!

----------


## Kuupo

Juu ei se mikään katastrofaalinen ongelma ollut ja minäkin sain On-Onelta kysymällä taakse Hopen linkun veloituksetta. Sen kanssa ei ongelmaa ollut sinä aikana kun pyörän vielä omistin. Alkuperäisen linkun mutteri (onko tälle joku tieteellisempi nimitys?) oli sen verran pehmeää tavaraa, että hammastus kului pois ja napa pääsi vääntymään vinoon.

----------


## kmw

Mullon ollut jo pitkään Puksuttimessa Bilteman erikoistakaakseli. Mukana tulee oma väännin (kooltaan jtkn 4 ja 5 kuusiokolon välissä). Siihen vimputtimeen saa vähän jatkovartta niin on tiukassa. Tugnut pitää vetopuolen kuosissa mutta jarru heilauttaa helposti kiekkoa jos kiinnitys ei ole riittävässä momentissa.

----------


## Reign

Se olis Tampereella yksi läskikuski taas lisää, Nippelistä kotiutui tänään Pug SS  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VilleW

Oulussa tällaista... Polut hiljaisia, makkara hyvää, keli muuten ok paitsi lumi vaan puuttuu.

----------


## brilleaux

^! Karski? Juusto-Jalapeno?!

----------


## Kemizti

> Se olis Tampereella yksi läskikuski taas lisää, Nippelistä kotiutui tänään Pug SS



No se ei siä kauaa vanhentunu.. Sit vaan 6.12. Mukaan ajeluihin, sinkulavauhtia mennää muutenki..  :Vink:

----------


## velosipedisti

Minkäslaista ajelua tampereelle on suunniteltu 6.12.?

----------


## seppony

Pakko pistää pikku fiilistelyt Rokuan hienoilta poluilta.

----------


## VilleW

> ^! Karski? Juusto-Jalapeno?!



Ihan oli Karski Original. Hyvin toimi

----------


## Kemizti

> Minkäslaista ajelua tampereelle on suunniteltu 6.12.?



Global FatBike day's ride -tampere..

Linnaimmaan Rismalta 9:00.. Tarkemmat speksit aiheen omasta säikeestä ja veispuukista..

----------


## Reign

> No se ei siä kauaa vanhentunu.. Sit vaan 6.12. Mukaan ajeluihin, sinkulavauhtia mennää muutenki..



Mulle se oli tulossakin, eilen en kerenny hakea  :Leveä hymy:  Tokihan sitä pitää ajeluihin osallistua  :Hymy:

----------


## Rautaperse

Ensi lenkki Toikkalasta kotiin. Hieman oli paineiden kanssa hakemista. Tiputin neljään otteeseen paineita ja vieläkin olisi voinut sivuttaispitoa olla enemmän märissä juurakoissa. Hieman hämmentävää, että n.0.5 bar paineilla ei lyö vanteille vaikka painoa on n. 110kg. Mudassa eteneminen ja esteiden ylitys parhautta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Onse ict houkuttelevan näköinen. Kaduttamaan alkaa nallevassu. Noh vielähän noita saa tulevaisuudessakin.

----------


## Tank Driver

On se nussakka peli, niin nussakka se on.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^^^Onnittelut uudesta ICT:stä. Hienoa, että niitä saatiin lisää tänne. Itsellä nyt noin 150 km polkua takana tuolla ja olen kyllä niiiin tyytyväinen.

----------


## ealex

Aurinko paistoi koko lenkin aikana kaikista ennusteista piittaamatta:  :Hymy:

----------


## Lauttis

Vain lumi puuttuu.

----------


## Ski

Lunta ei puutu  :Hymy:   Syöte MTB reitillä

----------


## fob

> Aurinko paistoi koko lenkin aikana kaikista ennusteista piittaamatta:



mikä on aurinko? Muistaakseni olen sellaisen nähnyt viimeksi 1.11.2014 tai sitten aikaisemmin :Irvistys: 

Valoisia kuvia, oli varmaan mukava ajella.

----------


## fob

> Onko intissä makuupusseja nykyään? Huopa meillä oli.



+1
ja kun kovat yli 40 asteen pakkaset tulivat, sai kotoa tuoda itse ostamansa makuupussin. Noin 180 yötä meni metsässä monenlaisissa majoitteissa.

----------


## brilleaux

Jyväskylässä ei lunta näy. Joutsenia kylläkin. 

Edit: paikallisuutisista bongasin tiedon, että aurinkoa on nähty Marraskuussa Keski-Suomessa kokonaisen 7h ajan.

----------


## Pekka T L

Lohjalla  tänään lunta sentti-pari

----------


## JKK

Viikko sitten Jakomäessä.

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Viikko sitten Jakomäessä.



Sinäkö se niitä läskin jälkiä tuonne suolle kylvät?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JayRay

Auringonlaskua Raumalla

----------


## Plus



----------


## Tank Driver

Keruu-ura ns. riittävä. Hieno kuva!

----------


## Bässi

Mä tykkään kans.
Vallotettu vihulaiskone.

----------


## Kemizti

Plussalla ihan törkeen hiano kuva#!#!

----------


## Vispe

Näistä pitäis pystyä tykkäämään, peukku!

----------


## Plus

^ Instan puolella #fatbike niin sama löytyy sieltä ja tykkäilemäänkin pääsee.

Mokoma tuholainen oli levitellyt risuja pitkin polkuja, mutta sainpahan sentään hyvän kuvan napattua...

----------


## Ski

Isosyötteen reiteillä

----------


## Kemizti

> ^ Instan puolella #fatbike niin sama löytyy sieltä ja tykkäilemäänkin pääsee.
> 
> Mokoma tuholainen oli levitellyt risuja pitkin polkuja, mutta sainpahan sentään hyvän kuvan napattua...



En muute löytäny..  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Tai löysin +30K kuvaa, ei osunu silmään tuolla hästägillä pelkästään..

Edit: Löyty!

----------


## JKK

> Sinäkö se niitä läskin jälkiä tuonne suolle kylvät?



Välillä. On tarpeeksi helppoa maastoa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## slow

Tykkään tuosta pyörästä.

----------


## brilleaux

> ^ Instan puolella #fatbike niin sama löytyy sieltä ja tykkäilemäänkin pääsee.



 No siellähän se oli!  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> Tykkään tuosta pyörästä.



On sen kuskikin ihan kiva  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tykkään tuosta pyörästä.



Epäilyttävän puhdas...

----------


## Tank Driver

Mie hämmennyn.

----------


## Shimaani

Kyllä äijjäpyörässä jtn pinkkiä pitää oleman.

----------


## slow

> On sen kuskikin ihan kiva



  Niihä onki. Ja nyt kaikki ryhmähali.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vajosuon kalja-ajelussa oli enää pelkästään läskejä, niin sopii fiilistellä tässäkin topikissa.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Tampereella polut tänään mukavan kuivia.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Tampere - vuoden maastopyöräkaupunki?

----------


## Tank Driver

Kuinkas ICT ajolleen? Heikottaako ylämäessä?

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^ajolleen tuo on ihana. Aivan ihana. Ja joo, kyllä heikottaa, mutta se johtuu kuskista, ei pyörästä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Saapiko lavvantaina kokeistaa?

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Kyllä saapi

----------


## Kemizti

Ei kerkee Antti ajaa omallansa lainkaan laavulle mennessä, kun koeajajat vaihtuu lennossa, veikkaan ma..  :Vink:

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

^ai hitto. Tota mä en tajunnutkaan

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ei kerkee Antti ajaa omallansa lainkaan laavulle mennessä, kun koeajajat vaihtuu lennossa, veikkaan ma..



Kun nyt ei vaan runko katkeaisi...

----------


## velosipedisti

Tänään metsälenkillä oli taas fiilis sellainen "Ei oo riemulla rajaa kun läskillä ajaa".  

Löytyi muutama hieno uusi polku, sattumalta ajelin erään päiväkodin kodalle just kun paistelivat lättyjä ja aurinkokin melkein näkyi pilven raosta muutaman sekunnin ajan.

Ja jäsen Plussalla törkeen hieno metsäkoneläskifoto. Pitänee etsiä tuo instagrammista kun itsekin sinne kuvia laitan muiden kiusaksi.

----------


## läskisami

työmatkalla piti poiketa keskuspuistossa ihailemassa lapsuudenmaisemia

----------


## Mika K

Olihan mahtavaa ajhella läskillä tänään poluilla, kun lunta oli noin kymmenkunta senttiä ja lisää tuli koko ajan. Kerpeleen siisti fiilis pitkän synkän ja pimeän kauden jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## Tuomas H

Mukavata se oli tänäänkin. Vaikka lumen pinta oli päässyt jäätymään ja siksi keli oli paikoitellen aika raskas... Ehdin jo kuvitella, että en tarvi 42t ratasta. :Nolous:

----------


## Plus

Fiilistelyä tänään Leivonmäen kansallispuistossa...

----------


## Hippo

^^ (sivunvaihto...)
Jep, Lunni kulki Oulussa myös Talvikangas-Ahvenoja-keskusta välillä sopivasti sekavaa reittiä. Samaa näkkileipäpintaista lumenaurausta se oli, ja jos nyt en ihan 42 hampaista taakse kaivannut, niin edes 21.

----------


## Ski

Se toinen Lunni nähtiin tänään Taskilan valleilla, hieno on ja mukava oli kuskikin nähdä livenä  :Hymy:  

Meitä oli pari Farleytä ja yks Trek  :Hymy: 


Ja perinteiset leuanvedot Sillalla. Klossien tiukkuustesti samalla  :Hymy: 


Ilma oli kyllä hieno pitkästä aikaa , ja pikkasen luntakin maassa.

----------


## VilleW

Oulunsalossa ei muita näkynyt, sai ihan rauhassa aukoa polkuja. Mutta mukavaa silti Uusiakin reittejä löytyi

----------


## Mika K

Keli ei nyt hipitä khyl eli laitetaan kuva viel eiliseltä - suolaa haavoihin..

----------


## Tank Driver

Vad är den där stongan?

----------


## Mika K

On-One OG heter han.

----------


## Per4

Laitetaas lenkkivideo viime sunnuntailta. Koluttiin vielä sulia Saimaan rantoja parin läskipyörän ja parin kapearenkaisen voimin. Paikoitellen oli aika teknistä ja jyrkkää pätkää jossa läskin ominaisuudet pääsi hyvin esiin.

----------


## Esuli

Hyvä video loppuakohti vauhti kiihtyi. Selevispä sekkiin jotta Saimaa on pyöree. Liekkö Päihäniemi ja menneiden aikojen karkelointi paikka.
"Sininen saimaa sa sairaankin naimaan"

----------


## tinke77

Missäpäin rantoja kolusitte?

----------


## Per4

Joo kyllähän nuo Päihänniemen maisemia Taipalsaarella on.

----------


## tinke77

Sitä miekii vähä eppäilin, kotimaisemia  :Vink:

----------


## lacrits68

moi!

Tossa videossa n 40sek kohdalla...onkos noi juksuhautoja vai jotain muita? 
//J

----------


## Per4

Jep, niitähän ne.

http://kulttuuriymparisto.nba.fi/net..._ID=1000021750

----------


## Oulunjulli

D-Day -2.5h ladies and genitals
..tosin nyt on kelit ja olot niin vasten että taidan global fat bike dayn 2014 fiilistellä kaksin Muklukin kanssa hiljaisella hetkellä man cavessa.
Onneksi viikolla oli kelejä ja hetkiä.

----------


## velosipedisti

Hyvää itsenäistä läskipyöräpäivää tasapuolisesti kaikille.

----------


## Vispe

Turussa jyrättiin Itsenäisyyspäivän kunniaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Sukkula

Uus Muklukki valmistui eilen ja näin Läskien-päivän kunniaksi pääs tänää ekaa kertaa kunnolla ajelee. Oli kivaa, mutta yllättävän rankkaa. Pieni asennemuutos on myös paikallaan, sillä viimeiset kaks vuotta tullu ajettua vain maantiepyörällä ja Mukluk on nyt eka maastokelpon pyörä ylipäätään.

----------


## Oulunjulli

No damn, mulla on tuo väri mennyt ihan ohi. Melkeinpä vanhentaa omaa kultaista Muklukkia mutta muuta valittamista en keksi.

----------


## savierk

Itsenäisyyspäivä/läskipäiväajelulla.

----------


## tmikko

GFBD 2014 -tunnelmia Kerimäen Toroppalasta! Bucksaw-mies saattaa bongata kuvista jotain tuttua  :Hymy: 



 -Mikko-

----------


## Antza44

> No damn, mulla on tuo väri mennyt ihan ohi. Melkeinpä vanhentaa omaa kultaista Muklukkia mutta muuta valittamista en keksi.



Jep 15 mallin runkosetin väri. Sisältää 150mm läpiakselikeulan ja navat.

----------


## artzi

Läski on kuin kotonaan näissä maisemissa! Nollakeli ja piti varoa putoilevia tykkylumia.

----------


## Pekka T L

Kyllä käy kateeks kun noita lumikuvia kattelee. Täällä etelässä vaan vettä satelee ja kura lentää, aina on ajovehkeet märät vaikka miten on goretexiä ja hengittävää. Kengätkin haisee aivan eläimellisen pahalta, suunnittelin just laittavani ne kloriittiveteen uiskentelemaan jos sais sen pistävän hajun pois.

----------


## Tank Driver

Paa kylmästi vaan pesukoneeseen. Mä laitoin kaksi vuotta jalassa lenkillä olleet fivetenit, jotka olin jo hylätä yleisen pinttyneisyyden ja järkyttävän löyhkän takia. Siis haju oli sitä luokkaa, että kenkiä oli pakko säilyttää pannuhuoneessa kun itseäkin oksennutti! Kertahumaus pesukoneessa, uudet nauhat ja tuloksena miltei uudenveroiset kengät, mitä nyt pohjassa vähän rupua.

----------


## tinke77

Pesukoneeseen ja loraus etikkaa huuhtelu-aine lokeroon, hajut lähtee. Toimii lenkkivaatteillekin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Meillä ei enään vaatteet haise pesunkaan jälkeen, etikka on ihan ok, mutta paras on Zebla Sports Wash

----------


## Iletys

Fiilistelyä Fatbike Espoon torstaiselta Arkiläskilenkiltä (kiitos Juho!)

----------


## Pekka T L

Kiitti vinkeistä. Tota Zeblaa pitänee kokeilla jos ei kloriittikylpy auttanut

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Vanish Oxi Action Extra Hygiene, vihreä purkki. Tuota meillä käytetään ja saa ainakin isoimmista marketeista. On kyllä pyllystä kelit etelässä, pimeyskään ei niin haittais kun on valot mutta kohta saa lisätä varustukseen pelastusliivit, sen verta märkää alkaa olemaan. :Irvistys:

----------


## ealex

Lähikaupasta: http://www.lumivalko.fi/lv/sp?Open&c...yykinpesuneste ja vettä hylkiville vaatteille: http://www.lumivalko.fi/lv/sp?Open&c...-kirjopyykille

----------


## Rautaperse

Märkää, mutta mukavaa oli Ylästö-Silvolan alueen poluilla.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Koukerinvuoren laavulla Ylöjärvellä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^hieno laavupaikka ja hyvä tunnelma!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tässä vihdoin meijän laavuretki, eli dokumenttivideo Vajosuon kalja-ajelusta: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqLP34t4enY

----------


## HC Andersen

Mukavan näköistä meininkiä!

----------


## mutanaama

+1. Ei oo ollu kurjaa ei.

----------


## brilleaux

Tuossa olis fiilistelyä! JOS olis ne nastat...

----------


## JackOja

^Kivaahan toi on luistimillakin.

---

Mutta kysymys Läskikuskeille: onko kellekään tullut ongelmia tuosta jalat levällään ajelusta? Itseä tälläisenä osa-aikaisena polvivaivaisena alhaisen q-faktorin ystävänä asia mietityttää. Ja onko asiassa iso ero pikkuläskin ja täysläskin välillä?

Ehkä olisi paremmin tech-talk -kysymys, mutta tekeehän se paskan fiiliksen jos polviin sattuu  :Nolous:

----------


## Shimaani

Muista en tiiä mut ei mulla ainakaan ole pulmia tullut. Enempi ihmetyttää se polvien liki olo kun hyppää (työmatkuttelutarkoituksessa) siklokrossarin päälle.

----------


## Kemizti

^^ mulle tuntuu natsaavan paremmin tuo leveämpi kuin kapeampi asento. Toki en ole mitenkään kapea ihminenkään..

----------


## Tank Driver

Mulla on polvi paskana eikä pussihousuasento tee mitään. Huoli pois.

----------


## Laerppi

Kuinka paljon olette laihduttaneet läskipyöräilyn ansiosta?

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Ai lompakkoa...

----------


## JackOja

> Kuinka paljon olette laihduttaneet läskipyöräilyn ansiosta?



Laihduttaako Läskipyöräily? Sitten mä unohdan koko jutun kun ei oo kukkakepillä varaa  :Irvistys:

----------


## wekkuli

Mä vaan lihon, koska kalj... ruoka maistuu suhteessa normaaliakin paremmin aina kun lenkkeilee.

Nyt kun molemmilla on menty, niin leveämpi polkuasento tuntuu luontevammalta.

----------


## Ski

> ^Kivaahan toi on luistimillakin.
> 
> ---
> 
> Mutta kysymys Läskikuskeille: onko kellekään tullut ongelmia tuosta jalat levällään ajelusta? Itseä tälläisenä osa-aikaisena polvivaivaisena alhaisen q-faktorin ystävänä asia mietityttää. Ja onko asiassa iso ero pikkuläskin ja täysläskin välillä?
> 
> Ehkä olisi paremmin tech-talk -kysymys, mutta tekeehän se paskan fiiliksen jos polviin sattuu



Moi, mulla ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia ja on tullu ajeltua jonnin verran.

----------


## kmw

Ei ole leveys mua haitannut eikä ole polvia kolotellut sen takia. Tosin oikein herkkikset reagoi jos totutun kahden eturieskan lisäksi laittaa vielä kolmannen.

Jaska hommaa vaan sen läskin. Jos on epäsopiva niin voin sen hyvää hyvyyttäni nimelistä korvausta vastaan lunastaa.

----------


## noniinno

Yllättävän vähän tuo jalat harallaan ajelu oikeaastaan vaikuttaa mihinkään. Aikaisemmin kuvittelin, että kapea q-factori olisi jokin oikotie onneen, mutta 120mm keskiöön sovitetut kammet tuntuvat ihan hyviltä -vaikka olen kuvitellut xc-kuski olevanikin. Ehkä saattavat jopa auttaa hitaassa kikkailussa. Leveyden unohdin ensimmäisen puolen kilsan aikana.

----------


## TimoF

Onko Läskipyörä nimettävä uudelleen _Jeesuspyöräksi?_   :No huh!:   :No huh!:

----------


## JackOja

> Jaska hommaa vaan sen läskin....



Nii... kävin iskuterapiassa pitkän (toistettuja tyhmiä kysymyksiä sisältävän  :Nolous: ) höpöttelysession. Ei helpottanut oloa, sopivia vaihtoehtoja tulikin lisää. 





> Jos on epäsopiva niin voin sen hyvää hyvyyttäni nimelistä korvausta vastaan lunastaa.



No mut hei kiitto! Käyks sulle L vai otanko ämmän?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## OKS

> Kuinka paljon olette laihduttaneet läskipyöräilyn ansiosta?







> Laihduttaako Läskipyöräily? Sitten mä unohdan koko jutun kun ei oo kukkakepillä varaa



Eipä ole varaa täälläkään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tohon kampien leveysasiaan sanoisin, että oudommalta tuntui siirtyä läskeilyn jälkeen vanhan pyörän kapeille kammille, kuin alunperin siirtyessäni läskiin. Nyttemmin kun olen tarkoituksella vuorotellut eri pyöriä, niin kampien leveyteen kiinnittää entistä vähemmän huomiota.

----------


## vuohi

> Tohon kampien leveysasiaan sanoisin, että oudommalta tuntui siirtyä läskeilyn jälkeen vanhan pyörän kapeille kammille, kuin alunperin siirtyessäni läskiin. Nyttemmin kun olen tarkoituksella vuorotellut eri pyöriä, niin kampien leveyteen kiinnittää entistä vähemmän huomiota.



Täällä samat huomio. Takasin siirtyessä tuntui todella oudolta. Polvivaivoja tai muuta riesaa ei ole kummallakaan aiheutunut. 

Itse en ole laihtunut läskipyörällä, päinvastoin. Kohta olisi kuitenkin tarkoitus jokunen kilo tiputtaa ja veikkaan, että tuo on iha hyvä työkalu siihen kun menee vesisateella mudassa ja märässä juurakossa aika helposti verrattuna kapee renkaiseen. Tällöin mahdollisuus skipata lenkkejä laskee roimasti.

----------


## Pekka T L

Mä en edes tuntenut mitään eroa kampien leveydessä.
Mulla oli kanssa polvivaivoja ennen läskipyörää, mutta fyssarilla selvisi että vika ei ollutkaan polvissa vaan selässä. Alaselän lihakset kun on jumissa niin se vetää pohkeet ja etureidet jumiin. Etureiden jumitus taas vetää lumpion liian tiukasti polviniveltä vasten mikä aiheuttaa kivun. Fyssari muljautti nikamat kohilleen ja opetti muutaman venyttelyliikkeen jaloille ja selälle. Säännöllisen epäsäännöllinen venyttely auttoi, itellä ainakin on tärkeää käyttää vartin verran venyttelyyn ennen ja jälkeen lenkkiä.

----------


## tomikulmala

> Mä en edes tuntenut mitään eroa kampien leveydessä.
> Mulla oli kanssa polvivaivoja ennen läskipyörää, mutta fyssarilla selvisi että vika ei ollutkaan polvissa vaan selässä. Alaselän lihakset kun on jumissa niin se vetää pohkeet ja etureidet jumiin. Etureiden jumitus taas vetää lumpion liian tiukasti polviniveltä vasten mikä aiheuttaa kivun. Fyssari muljautti nikamat kohilleen ja opetti muutaman venyttelyliikkeen jaloille ja selälle. Säännöllisen epäsäännöllinen venyttely auttoi, itellä ainakin on tärkeää käyttää vartin verran venyttelyyn ennen ja jälkeen lenkkiä.



Älä prkl? Mulla kanssa polvet vinoillu ja jopa lopetin fillaroinnin pitkäksi ajaksi. Selkä mullakin vinoilee, mutta en olisi uskonut, että vika voi olla selässä (yksikään fysioterapeutti ei ole edes vihjannut liitosta polviin). Kiitos vihjeestä!   :Hymy:

----------


## psaarinen

ON-ONE Fatty ajelua Loimaalla


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGHMgPCfeLc

----------


## petjala

> Nii... kävin iskuterapiassa pitkän (toistettuja tyhmiä kysymyksiä sisältävän ) höpöttelysession. Ei helpottanut oloa, sopivia vaihtoehtoja tulikin lisää.



Jos läskipyöriä jostain pitää moittia, niin eniten lukuisista standardeista. Äkkisestään on aika hämmentävää, kun on eri levyisiä haarukoita  ja epäloogisia renkaansopivuuksia. Napojen leveyksiä vöi ehkä muuttaa päätyholkeilla tai sit ei jne. Ei ne kysymykset äkkiseltään tyhmiä ole ja kertaus on opintojenäiti.

Ka, enpäs keksiny itteeni esitellä, enkä nicciäs kysellä. Taisin notkua siellä taustapiruna vähän löylyäkin lyömässä. Funtsailin itsekin siinä syntyjä syviä muiden asiakkaiden kans/päälle joristessa ja perustelin itsellenikin ihan järkiperäisiä syitä vaikka mihin. Sain sit viimein illansuussa ne uudet lakrut mun takanapaan asennutettua, meno tuntuikin tahmaiselta aiemmin. Pedal kick -mäiskintä oli vaihteeks ryydyttänyt pahiten vetolaitetta. Nyt on taas niin napakkaa ja jouheeta.

Mitä polvimurheisiin tulee, niin taas on kestäny ihan hyvin Moonlanderin q-factoria ja vähän turhan matalaa penkkiä. Pahimmat könyämiset tietty yleensä putkelta, joka ehkä petraa tossa. Kyllä se oli se juoksu ja puutteellinen liikkuvuus ja ylimäärinen lihasjännitys, joka ne reilun vuoden takaset murheet aiheutti :Hymy: .

Edit: Mulla se fyssari ei menny ihan niin pitkälle. Totes vaan mun lonkankoukistajien rajoittavan jalan oikaisua seistessa/kävellessä/juostessa ja empi pakaroiden olevan vähän perseestä. Jumppaliikkeitä, pilatesrullaa ja järjellisesti mitoitettuja venytyksiä neuvo ja homma rupes oikenee. Pilatesrullasta ja hieronnasta vois moni saada paljon apua. Pitäis rullailla useammin ja ehkä vaikka uskaltautua hierojalle. (Do I want happy ending?)

----------


## JackOja

> Ka, enpäs keksiny itteeni esitellä, enkä nicciäs kysellä....



Jaa se olit sää. Oli mulla mielessä, että tuo hemmo on nyt joku, mutta eipä sitä tajunnut hoidella muodollisuuksia  :Hymy: 





> ...Sain sit viimein illansuussa ne uudet lakrut mun takanapaan asennutettua...



Hyvä! Ajattelinkin, että jotain on meneillään ja isännälle pitäis antaa hetkeksi "työrauhaa", muttei siitä tilanteesta oikein päässyt irti aiemmin.

----------


## Jake_Kona

#VoiViikonloppu
Kuinkahan kauan pitää/antaa maalin kuivua, että pääsee fiilistelemään poluille. Pyörän kasaus alkaa justiinsa kohta. Toivon, että keli pysyy plussan puolella tai ainaskin -0,02*C
Kasattu.

----------


## Jakke81

Oulussa polut mahtavassa ajokunnossa pienen lumisateen jäljiltä http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/649646785. Valotkin näytti iltalenkillä huomattavasti paremmin .

----------


## Jakke81

Laitetaas pari fiilistely kuvaa runsas lumiselta syötteeltä viime viikonlopulta

----------


## wekkuli

Vihdoinkin lunta.

----------


## NikeMan

> Vihdoinkin lunta.



Törmänny puuhun lapsi kyydissä, olisko lasun paikka?

Harmi kun täällä helsingissä lumi jo sulaa paraikaa, olis kyllä kiva päästä kersoja vetämään pyörän perässä.

----------


## svheebo

Vihdoinkin kunnolla lunta. Kyllä ajo jonkin verran raskaammaksi käy, kuten myös pyörä kerätessään lunta. Kaveri lähti lenkin puolihuitteilla kapokumilla mukaan. Vähän sai tehdä polkujen eteen duuniakin, oli mennyt muutamassa kohtaa puuta nurin.

----------


## ealex



----------


## paskalokki

Yllättävän paljon näyttää sohjoa keräävän, saas nähdä miten eskaloituu itsellä noilla keleillä sitten.

----------


## qalleK

Lonkero-kelistä huolimatta ihhanaa puuhaa.

----------


## Nufan

Umpihankiajelua.

----------


## Ski

Syötteeltä terveiset

----------


## brilleaux

Eiliseltä fiilistelyltä. Keski-Suomessakin jo pienoinen lumipatja. Pirun liukkaita juureksia kyllä piilossa lumen alla.

----------


## velosipedisti

Talvi saapui vihdoinkin myös Hämeeseen. Oikein mukava keli ajella.

----------


## pete+

:Nolous:

----------


## Ski

Hienoja kuvia !!!!

----------


## Ski

Isosyötteen päällä on ihmisen hyvä olla

----------


## psaarinen

GoPro kameran testilenkki Loimaalla Puurokallion maastossa

http://youtu.be/K0HsqK2kgac?t=6m49s

Alussa hieman siirtymää, mutta linkki vie metsäpolun alkuun.

----------


## artzi

> Isosyötteen päällä on ihmisen hyvä olla



Joku ÖY tirektiivi pitäisi olla joka kieltäisi tuollaisten kuvien jakamisen etelän ihmisten näkyville! Julmaa...

----------


## Bansku81

Lunta ei ollut, mutta hyvä kirittäjä oli reissussa.

----------


## svheebo

Dillingerit tuli testattua myös mudassa.

----------


## JuRi

Hämeessä on taas vähän lunta - vielä kun tulisi pakkastakin. Hankin ohjaustangon päihin sellaiset neopreeni töppöset ja nyt tuli käsiin hiki.
Tule talvi tule!

----------


## Tank Driver

Ooooi! Ruskea labbis! Uiuiuijuijui kun ihana!

----------


## JaSa

> Lunta ei ollut, mutta hyvä kirittäjä oli reissussa...



Oli lunta, mutta huono kirittäjä :Sarkastinen: 
klik

----------


## Bansku81

Onhan se, silloin kun ei ole tekemässä mitään pahojaan. Melko energinen ja kekseliäs tapaus.

----------


## Juha Jokila



----------


## Ski

Kyllä lumiset kuvat näyttää hyvältä ! Juhalla vaan kakkanen pyörä niin talvisessa maisemassa, vaikka noin kai se talvi vielä menee....  :Hymy: 

Ohessa ammatilaisen tekemä Kaurismäkeläinen värivideo Syötteen Läskiajelusta viikonlopulta. Filmiä ei ole nopeutettu yhtään vaan osoittaa Fatbiken hitautta kaikissa olosuhteissa  :Hymy: 

Reittiä on kameralla vähän joka puolelta Isosyöte Hotellilta Romesuon kautta Luontokeskukselle ja sieltä Suomen jyrkintä pyörätietä takas IsoSyöte Hotellille. 
http://youtu.be/iTN9L8cV7ag

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kyllä lumiset kuvat näyttää hyvältä ! Juhalla vaan kakkanen pyörä niin talvisessa maisemassa, vaikka noin kai se talvi vielä menee....



Suolla oli enemmän vettä kuin muistan ikinä aikaisemmin olleen. Pitkokset monessa paikassa 10-20 cm veden alla ja polun kohta yhtä sulien mutalammikoiden sarjaa. Kun lumi, muta ja pakkastava keli yhdistetään, niin pyörään kertyy kaiken pysäyttävää massaa aika tavalla. Ja tuo oli eilen. Nyt ei ole enää lunta milliäkään missään, +5 C, tuulee kovaa ja vettä satelee. Et nauti Syötteen tykkypuista 110% munkin puolesta.

----------


## Ski

Roger that Juha

----------


## Hub

> Kyllä lumiset kuvat näyttää hyvältä ! Juhalla vaan kakkanen pyörä niin talvisessa maisemassa, vaikka noin kai se talvi vielä menee.... 
> 
> Ohessa ammatilaisen tekemä Kaurismäkeläinen värivideo Syötteen Läskiajelusta viikonlopulta. Filmiä ei ole nopeutettu yhtään vaan osoittaa Fatbiken hitautta kaikissa olosuhteissa 
> 
> Reittiä on kameralla vähän joka puolelta Isosyöte Hotellilta Romesuon kautta Luontokeskukselle ja sieltä Suomen jyrkintä pyörätietä takas IsoSyöte Hotellille. 
> http://youtu.be/iTN9L8cV7ag



Selkee baarireissu...

----------


## Ski

Heh hiilareita

----------


## paskalokki

Minkä kokoinen narrow wide-eturatas olisi passeli 2Fat Pron välityksille, mikäli joutuu yhteen tyytymään? Onko kelläkään omakohtaisia kokemuksia?

----------


## slow

Kolmekymppinen jos haluaa rentoilla. Vauhti riittää kuitenkin alamäissä varmasti. Siitä sitten isommaksi jos reisissä jerkkua riittää.

----------


## freerider70

Tämänpäiväisistä työmatkafiilistelyistä jäi käteen ajatus että kai ne nastat on hankittava. Nippelin hyllyssä olisi pari Dillinger 4:sia mutta en ainakaan vielä ala tinkimään leveydestä, 5:set siis jostain koitettava metsästää alle.

----------


## jcool

fiilistelyä...

----------


## mutanaama

> Kolmekymppinen jos haluaa rentoilla. Vauhti riittää kuitenkin alamäissä varmasti. Siitä sitten isommaksi jos reisissä jerkkua riittää.



Juu, se tai sitten ovulaatioihme

----------


## juhone

Liikkuvaa kuvaa FatbikeEspoon Arkiläskilenkiltä.





Tervetuloa mukaan ajelemaan muiden läskien kanssa (saa myös tulla kapeammalla renkaalla, mutta osallistuminen lenkeille on läskinostolupaus  :Vink:  ). Enemmän tietoa ja keskustelua Facebook ryhmässä TÄÄLLÄ.

----------


## kyprok

Uskaltaakohan noille lenkeille lähteä rapakuntoisena? Aika haipakkaa tuossa videolla mennään.

----------


## brilleaux

OT:
Itse läskipyöräilijänä en suostu uskomaan/myöntämään, että lajiin kuuluisi videossa soivan kaltainen musiikki millään muotoa. Missään tilanteessa. En millään. :P
Mistä ootte kaivanu?  :Leveä hymy: 

Hyi.

EDIT: Ei mene läpi edes huumoriin vedoten.  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

Paska haisee ja banjot soi. Hienosti peltopätkällä kypärävalo näytti aivan emäaluksen abduktiokeilalta. Oikein mukava video.

----------


## cuppis

> Uskaltaakohan noille lenkeille lähteä rapakuntoisena? Aika haipakkaa tuossa videolla mennään.



Koskaan ei olla ajettu lujaa mutta koko ajan täysiä. Mukaan vaan.

----------


## kmw

Miten jäsen brilleaux voi tuosta vetää ananaksen aorttaansa? Eikö tietokoneestansa löydy mute-namiskuukkelia? Mää omaani käytän paljon kun niin kovin usein näitten phillarivideoiden ääniraidaksi on laitettu mitäänsanomatonta ja mielenkiinnotonta hevisontaa / vielä huonommin aiheeseen liittyvää teknotikutusta / peräpukamat aiheuttavaa ambientjollotusta.

Bäk tu pisnes. Hyvän rainan laittoi juhine, dänksistä. Ja kiitos kutsusta. Saatampa hyvinkin joskus lähteä Epsooseen riipaksi. Kunnääs jos mää olen jonossa niin ainakaan mun takana ei vauhti ole kovinkaan huima.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tekipä mieli pistää jalalla koreasti mutta en kehdannut... Onpa terävät spotit valoissa vai näyttääkö vaan vilmillä?

----------


## brilleaux

> Miten jäsen brilleaux voi tuosta vetää ananaksen aorttaansa? Eikö tietokoneestansa löydy mute-namiskuukkelia? Mää omaani käytän paljon kun niin kovin usein näitten phillarivideoiden ääniraidaksi on laitettu mitäänsanomatonta ja mielenkiinnotonta hevisontaa / vielä huonommin aiheeseen liittyvää teknotikutusta / peräpukamat aiheuttavaa ambientjollotusta.
> 
> Bäk tu pisnes. Hyvän rainan laittoi juhine, dänksistä. Ja kiitos kutsusta. Saatampa hyvinkin joskus lähteä Epsooseen riipaksi. Kunnääs jos mää olen jonossa niin ainakaan mun takana ei vauhti ole kovinkaan huima.



No kieli poskessa mä sen ananaksen nykäisin.  :Leveä hymy: 
 Raina oli ihan jees kyllä. 

Mute löytyy kyllä ja on ahkerasti käytössä näillä rainoilla.
*vieläkin puistattaa*

----------


## MTBVespa

Jonkun pitäs varmaan avata virallinen fatbike musiikki-ketju...

----------


## brilleaux

No eikö toi edellinen sitä ole? Näemmä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuosta vois saada official-kamaa:
http://www.fmej.fi/sivut/etusivu.htm

----------


## Shimaani

Hiito.
Innostuin tanssahtelemaan banJou musiikin tahdissa ja siinä meni sit loppupäivän säät.  Saas nährä missä kelissä kotimatka hoituu....

----------


## kmw

Ei liity mitenkään läskipyöriin, mutta yritin kaivella juutuupista veli Mutiksen Oktooperifiesta-pätkää vuosien takaa vaan en löytänyt.  Yritysportaat oli kyseessä ja siinä oli imo mitä onnistunein musavalinta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Hiito.
> Innostuin tanssahtelemaan banJou musiikin tahdissa ja siinä meni sit loppupäivän säät.  Saas nährä missä kelissä kotimatka hoituu....



Tuskin ainakaan huonommassa kuin aamulla..

----------


## kmw

Ässällä Rouvansa stilettikorot ja väärissä jaloissa kun niin nätisti paistaa. Jatkakoon hän!

----------


## Ski

Videolla oli metsä joka näytti yhdeltä polulta, video oli varmasti nopeutettu ja musiikki oli härskiä etelän syvä joki fiilistä .... Taattua Läskipyörä-fiilistelyä paitti että mun oli parempi

----------


## mutanaama

> Ei liity mitenkään läskipyöriin, mutta yritin kaivella juutuupista veli Mutiksen Oktooperifiesta-pätkää vuosien takaa vaan en löytänyt.  Yritysportaat oli kyseessä ja siinä oli imo mitä onnistunein musavalinta.



Se katosi bittiavaruuteen iäksi.

----------


## Timppa H

Kyllä on hyvä fiilis, kun Shokkiterapiassa sain tänään loistavaa palvelua. 
Soitin tänään, että mitenkäs sopii Bluto rds Hopen 135mm etunapaan (tarvis nastakumit vanhoille kiekoille). Tuo näytiille, niin katsotaan sanoi hän ja kaupassa tarjosi mulle itselleen alunperin tekemää adapteria jota vielä vähän viimeisteli  :Hymy: 
Nyt voi äkkiseltään vaihdella kiekkoja/kumeja kelin mukaan, oli sitten keulana Bluto tai hiilarijäykkis  :Vink:

----------


## OKS

> Jonkun pitäs varmaan avata virallinen fatbike musiikki-ketju...



Tätähän ehdotettiin jossain aiemmin läskipyöräilijöiden tunnusralliksi.

----------


## Shimaani

^Asiaa      !

----------


## Hääppönen

> Tätähän ehdotettiin jossain aiemmin läskipyöräilijöiden tunnusralliksi.



Jokusen vuoden jo ollut läskikuumeessa. Tämä tallenne taisi ratkaista pähkäilyn vanhuuden varalle säästämisen mielekkyydestä säästämisen tappioksi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## juhone

*kyprok* - Varmasti uskaltaa lähteä mukaan. Itsekkin olen ollut viimeaikoina rapakunnossa lenkkien jälkeen. Ja kaikki otoksethan on otettu alamäkeen ajaen  :Leveä hymy: . Mutta vakavasti puhuen Fatbike Espoon tarkoitus on ajella rennolla meiningillä ja kun tasoeroja luonnollisesti on, niin hitaampia aina odotellaan kiltisti.

*brilleaux* - Olen pahoillani musiikkivalinnasta. Americana/bluegrass on salainen perversioni. Oikeasti kuuntelen pelkästään Scooteria ja Metallicaa.

*Liikuva shikaani* - Kypärän päällä keikkuu sellainen aika terävällä keskustalla varustettu valo, jonka ympärillä on hailakampi halo joka riittää ääreisnäölle. Tangossa puolestaan aika laaja valokeila.

Tässä muuten lisää banjoa ja pekonia jos kiinostaa:

----------


## JackOja

> Tätähän ehdotettiin jossain aiemmin läskipyöräilijöiden tunnusralliksi.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1st6O1tqII



Eikö tuossa lauleta, ettei mikään oikein kiinnosta eikä innosta? Ja "ei huvita lähteä lumeen" yms. Sopiiko tuollainen tunnuslauluksi, olin kuvitellut, että Läskeily olisi mukavaa puuhaa?

----------


## brilleaux

> *brilleaux* - Olen pahoillani musiikkivalinnasta. Americana/bluegrass on salainen perversioni. Oikeasti kuuntelen pelkästään Scooteria ja Metallicaa.



Musiikkimakuni on erittäin laaja. Lähes kaikki uppoaa. Myös bluegrass.
Mutta näemmä yhdistettynä läskipyöräilyyn, mun maunkin rajat tulevat vastaan. :P

Mainittu Rammstein noin yleisellä tasolla sopisi kyllä mun läskeilyyn. Samoin vaikkapa kasari Saxon. Esim. tämä:




Pahoittelut offarista. Ei voi mitään.

----------


## TimoF

Hö, ei oo kukaan tarttunu miun muutama sivu takaperin tarjoamaan vetten päällä ajelu-videoon. Onkse läskikuskeille sitten niin tavanomaista puuhaa  :Sekaisin:

----------


## kyprok

> *kyprok* - Varmasti uskaltaa lähteä mukaan. Itsekkin olen ollut viimeaikoina rapakunnossa lenkkien jälkeen. Ja kaikki otoksethan on otettu alamäkeen ajaen . Mutta vakavasti puhuen Fatbike Espoon tarkoitus on ajella rennolla meiningillä ja kun tasoeroja luonnollisesti on, niin hitaampia aina odotellaan kiltisti.



Kiva kuulla. Olen ehdottomasti mukana heti kun pyörä on ajovalmis ja sitkeä (viikkoja kestänyt) flunssa on ohi. Kiitos tarkennuksesta  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Pekkaspäivän fiilistelyjä, kannatti olla ylsässä ny koko päivä aikaa poljeskella

----------


## Esuli

Timo, ainut joka oikeasti ajeli vettenpäällä oli Jiesus. Läski kyllä kelluu, mutta ei sillä ole soveliasta ajaa vettenpäällä. Pitäs olla nääs sammutin , kelluliivit ja kulkuvalot. Läskissä.

----------


## slow

> *nips*
> Tässä muuten lisää banjoa ja pekonia jos kiinostaa:



Kovasti arvostusta. Myös musiikille. Finger pickin' good.

----------


## kmw

Ei ollut pöhkömpi juhonen raina #2. Alussa oli kadenssi varmasti sama kuin banjon tikutus. Onko Espoossa kuvattu?

----------


## VilleW

Löytyiskö täältä mahdollisesti perjantai-illaksi pk-seuraa? Voitais käydä polkemassa tuolla Oulunsalon mettäteillä, sellainen muutaman tunnin sessio. Olis toinen track vapaana.

----------


## Ski

Syötteellä niiiiiin paljon lunta että piti vaihtaa lajia 
Onkohan muita telemarkLäskejä joukossa?

----------


## cuppis

Ei löydy telluja mutta Oac Kar 147-pari odottelee kovasti pääsyä tositoimiin. Helpommat siirtymät läskillä ja sitten vaihto suksiin ja rinteitä etsimään.

----------


## Suti

*"Löytyiskö täältä mahdollisesti perjantai-illaksi pk-seuraa? Voitais  käydä polkemassa tuolla Oulunsalon mettäteillä, sellainen muutaman  tunnin sessio. Olis toinen track vapaana. "*

Hiukan epäilyttävä tämä villeween kutsu. Mutta onko mitään tarkempia reunaehtoja esim. aika ? vois koittaa sovitella, ja kannattaisko huudella vaikka  Oulun läskikierrokset langassa.

----------


## VilleW

> *"Löytyiskö täältä mahdollisesti perjantai-illaksi pk-seuraa? Voitais  käydä polkemassa tuolla Oulunsalon mettäteillä, sellainen muutaman  tunnin sessio. Olis toinen track vapaana. "*
> 
> Hiukan epäilyttävä tämä villeween kutsu. Mutta onko mitään tarkempia reunaehtoja esim. aika ? vois koittaa sovitella, ja kannattaisko huudella vaikka  Oulun läskikierrokset langassa.



Pitänee laittaa ilmoitus sinnekin. Laitan sinne tarkempaa aikataulua kunhan vähän selviää illan kuviot.

----------


## elasto

> Hö, ei oo kukaan tarttunu miun muutama sivu takaperin tarjoamaan vetten päällä ajelu-videoon. Onkse läskikuskeille sitten niin tavanomaista puuhaa



Varmaan johtunee siitä, että tuo linkki on ollut jo tällä foorumilla N kertaa alkaen jo ekasta fättitopicista. Itse olen kokeillut myös vastaavaa pienemmässä mittakaavassa ja toimii.

----------


## Jukahia

> Syötteellä niiiiiin paljon lunta että piti vaihtaa lajia
> .....
> Onkohan muita telemarkLäskejä joukossa?



Treellä on! Mulla on parit ntn siteillä. Toiset ihan Pläskit 145/125/140 kelluttimet ja carboon fisherit rando/rinne laskuun 84mm kannan alta. Sit on viä nua Oac Kar sivakat kans. Lauantaina pääsee Leville lumille ja otan ainaki mm. valot mukaan niin pääsee metsään kieputtaan kans. Onkohan siä vielä paksupyöriä vuokraamossa...?

----------


## Ski

Wau sulla ois tänne just sopivat kamat  :Hymy:  eiköhän tuota Levilläkin ole lunta ja jos käyt Läskeileen niin kuvia  :Vink:

----------


## mazaisti

Kokeillaan vielä tässäkin ketjussa:





> Onko joltain hävinnyt läksipyörän rengas? Läskin rengas löydetty Helsingistä jalkakäytävältä, otettu talteen, saa noutaa tuntomerkkejä vastaan, yhteydenotot yv:llä.



Eikö keltään ole kadoksissa? Kyseessä on laadukas, hyväkuntoinen ulkorengas (ei kiekkoa), en usko, että joku olisi heittänyt tarkoituksella menemään.

Odottelen jonkun aikaa ja vien sitten kyttikselle.

----------


## Bulkkaaja

En tie meneekö tää oikeeseen ketjuun mut tällästä tällee yövuoroviikolla työmatkalla, keula vaihtu ja jotain muuta...


fat69er

----------


## Lucky13

> Syötteellä niiiiiin paljon lunta että piti vaihtaa lajia 
> Onkohan muita telemarkLäskejä joukossa?



On toki. Joulun tienoilla olisi tarkoitus ehtiä Syötteelle luisuttelemaan kauden ensimmäiset laskut. Eivät vain taida nuo muutaman vuoden vanhat K2 Sethit olla enää nykyisellä mittapuulla mitkään läskit.

----------


## panuj

tässä on leviltä ihan akuuttia kuvaa, eiliseltä http://instagram.com/p/wrFgE-AQ_2/

----------


## ealex

> Kokeillaan vielä tässäkin ketjussa:
> 
> 
> 
> Eikö keltään ole kadoksissa? Kyseessä on laadukas, hyväkuntoinen ulkorengas (ei kiekkoa), en usko, että joku olisi heittänyt tarkoituksella menemään.
> 
> Odottelen jonkun aikaa ja vien sitten kyttikselle.



Meiltä on varastettu koko Fatty, mutta jo huhtikuussa. Onko löytynyt pelkkä ulkorengas vai pyörä? Jos on Fattyn pyörä, niin voi se teoriassa olla meidänkin…

----------


## Ski

> On toki. Joulun tienoilla olisi tarkoitus ehtiä Syötteelle luisuttelemaan kauden ensimmäiset laskut. Eivät vain taida nuo muutaman vuoden vanhat K2 Sethit olla enää nykyisellä mittapuulla mitkään läskit.



K2 work stinx jotku mulla hyvin menee vielä

----------


## Tank Driver

Pääsin lumille minäkin.

----------


## Ski

Mää kans

----------


## a-o

Aika luksusta, lanatut baanat! Syöte, läskin paratiisi :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

On kyllä! Loistava päivä. Rinteitä ei ollu lanattu

----------


## kmw

Kadehdin Ski:n päivää lievää enempi. Tähän tankkerillinen vihreitä palleroita + saman verran peukalon kuvia.

----------


## Poy

Pekka Pouta kertoi juuri, että tulossa hyvät läskipyöräily kelit ainakin tänne Ouluun. Tai siis entisestään paranee.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Tarkennan, kuvassa on Pekka Slayer Pouta.

----------


## jcool

^ei tuu pouta...

----------


## cuppis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPqddnaJctA

----------


## Arskav

Kivan näköistä menoa cuppiksella! Mistä päin video? Hyvä ettei oo lehti puussa vielä  :Vink:  nimittäin oulun pohjoisosissa täysi talvi..

----------


## cuppis

Tuossa lähimetsissä eli Nuuksion reunamilla. Kuvauksesta on joku viikko aikaa, enää ei ole lunta noin runsaasti  :Hymy:

----------


## Arskav

No eiköhän se sinnekin tule vielä...jos ei tänä vuonna niin ensi vuonna sitten :Vink:  noi skiin kuvat on kyllä niiiin komeita.. kyllä tälläisen talvi ihmisen mieli lepäisi noissa maisemissa. Ei kyllä ole oulun kuppeesta kuin 140 kilsaa! Mutta ei ole vielä olljt aikaa lähtä.

----------


## VilleW

Tänään käytiin Oulun eteläpuolella Oulunsalon polkuja koluaan. Keli oli kyllä mitä parhain.. tuoretta lunta ja lisää tuli koko ajan..


Hyvät pohjat pikkujouluille. Nyt tankkaamaan...

----------


## Suti

VilleW veti hyvän lenkin kiitos! maastot olivat minulle täysin outoja, mutta mukavia, pohjoisen pusikoihin tottuneelle.

----------


## savierk

Bucksaw lähti tänään talviunille ja osat siirsin Beargreasen runkoon. Huomenna vielä itse nastoitettu Dillinger 4 taakse ja eikun ajamaan. Kivasti sopii violetit osat Beargreasen runkoon.  :Hymy:  Toki nämähän on makuasioita.  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

^mahtavaa! Tykkään läskien villeistä väreistä. Ei kaikki tarvi olla vaan mustaa...

----------


## Shamus

^ Aika ärtsy, mutta diggaan!
^

----------


## HC Andersen

Uuuh, savierkin NalleVassu on aika tyylikäs, polkimet hieman ihmetyttää...

----------


## Tank Driver

Onpa söötti!

----------


## slow

Peukimoita.

----------


## savierk

Kiitos kiitos! Polkimet on vielä kuitu Beargrease ajalta, kun välillä vaihdettiin vaimon kans pyöriä lastenistuimen vuoksi ja hänellä pitää olla 2-puoleiset polkimet. Ne on ollu ajatuksena vaihtaa.  :Hymy:  Vielä kun Nextien 65mm kehät saapuu, niin eiköhän sillä talven yli mennä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JKK

Tattarisuolla, ekaa kertaa usklasin oikeisiin muta/suolammikoihin. Fairya ja harjaa piti kotona näyttää. Tuossa vielä puhdas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Reign

Pari tuntia hujahti yks kaks samoillessa pitkin lähialueen polkuja. On tuo vaan aika kiva vekotin  :Hymy:

----------


## FillaRilla

^No jopas on uutinen... Kaveri on fillaristeille foorumilla vittulemalla innostunut hommasta itsekin. Vai onko tämä fatbike vain statusjuttu ruplalainan sulattajalle?

----------


## freerider70

Kampien leveyteen tottuu suunnilleen tunnissa, en näe ongelmaa.

----------


## tomikulmala

En missään vaiheessa ole tuntenut läskin kampien leveyttä ongelmaksi.
Oisko se nyt niin, että olen outo?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JKK

> En missään vaiheessa ole tuntenut läskin kampien leveyttä ongelmaksi.
> Oisko se nyt niin, että olen outo?



Ei minullakaan ole mitään ongelmia leveyden kanssa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tomikulmala

> Ootte siis ajelleet pitkiäkin lenkkejä? Mulla lonkkia alkoi kolottamaan. Täytynee kokeilla, jos se siitä asettuis. Kevyempää kiekkoa ja rengasta tuo kyllä huutaa alleen. Hyrrävoimat vie suoraan kunnon laskuissa.



White Litessä auttoi kun vaihtoi kiinan-ihme 4" -sisurit Schwalben 13f:aan. Hävisi monta sataa grammaa per renkula.

----------


## mutanaama

Eihän noilla mitään pitkiä lenkkejä voi tehdä. Pisimmät maastolenkit ollu mulla joku 7-8h. Maantiellä en oo kertaakaan ajanut edes 200km pätkää. Lähtisin sitä lonkkien kivistyksen syytä hakemaan jostain muuaalta. Kevyempää rengasta saa, kun laittaa tubeless hiilarikehät ja kumit. Paino ei juurikaan eroa DH-fillarista. Mitä noihin mäkiin tulee, niin vielä 50-55 vauhdissa en ole kokenut hyrävoimien suoraan vievää vaikutusta.

----------


## Herkko6

tuli väärään topikkiin...

----------


## HC Andersen

> Ootte siis ajelleet pitkiäkin lenkkejä? Mulla lonkkia alkoi kolottamaan.



Pisin ajamani läskilenkki on 140km 28,7 keskarilla, ainoat ongelmat oli liian lyhyet välitykset sekä lopussa kramppaavat pohkeet.

----------


## brilleaux

Mahtavat fiilistelyt heti aamusta, maukkaan raskasta lumihiutaletta oli! Pulssikin kohosi senverran että tartti oikein levähtää.

----------


## devon

Lonkkiin ei läskeily ole ottanut, mutta ekan lenkin jälkeen oli toinen polvi kipeä. Seuraavalla lenkillä polvi asettui ja sen jälkeen oli kerran kipuilua, kun nostin satulaa reippaammin.

Aivan upeat läskeilysäät täällä, uutta lunta on reilusti ja pakkasta sopivan vähän. Ainoa haitta on nuo päällekäyviksi heittäytyvät puut, joita saa jatkuvasti olla tönimässä pois naamalta.

----------


## kim71

> White Litessä auttoi kun vaihtoi kiinan-ihme 4" -sisurit Schwalben 13f:aan. Hävisi monta sataa grammaa per renkula.



riittääkö toi walben 13f sisuri pro:n 4.7 renkaalle?

----------


## Tank Driver

Ruisleipällä on satula väärällä korkeudella. Kyllä se siitä.

----------


## savierk

Tänään pääsi fiilistelemään lumisille poluille.  :Hymy:  Oikein mukavasti Beargrease kulki n.10cm lumessa.

----------


## VilleW

Pirikello puuttuu...

----------


## Hääppönen

Ei haittaa, kun Garminkin on sävy sävyyn.  :Hymy:

----------


## savierk

> Pirikello puuttuu...



Ei täällä maaseudulla tarvi kelloja.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> riittääkö toi walben 13f sisuri pro:n 4.7 renkaalle?



Joo, mutta Onza toimii paremmin.

----------


## Poy

Olisko muuten heittää linkkiä sopivasta sisurista 4,7" renkaalle auton venttiilillä?

----------


## jcool

> Tänään pääsi fiilistelemään lumisille poluille.  Oikein mukavasti Beargrease kulki n.10cm lumessa.



Mikä sellen istuin tuossa on, onko hyvä?

----------


## Arskav

> [IMG]40580001470824575000037620000000000080362634655214  1231[/IMG]

----------


## Arskav

Että sellainen tuli :Vink:

----------


## maapaa

^^ Ei näy..

----------


## savierk

> Mikä sellen istuin tuossa on, onko hyvä?



Max Flite gel flow. Ainakin minun hanurille sopii.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Arhipoff

Vuokraläskillä Syötteellä fiilistelty. Oli kyllä haastava keli

----------


## J_K

Eipä ole täällä näkynyt paljoa lunta.

----------


## petjala

^ai siitä tuli valmis, törmäsin toissapäivänä tuolla rakennusketjussa tohon, kun pyörä oli vielä irtoputkina. Hieno kampe!

----------


## Justeeri

Vähän raskasta kun montut ja urat täynnä vettä lumen alla

----------


## harmis

Meni nastarenkaat vakavasti harkintaan kun tuollaisella peilijäällä meni eturengas liirumlaarum jokasuuntaan. Meinas olla aika turvaton olo.

----------


## Mattia

Melkein vois luulla, että Justeerin `landeri on itekseen lähtenyt retkelle. Sopivan kauas sait työnnettyä  :Hymy:

----------


## J_K

> ^ai siitä tuli valmis, törmäsin toissapäivänä tuolla rakennusketjussa tohon, kun pyörä oli vielä irtoputkina. Hieno kampe!



Ei nyt sentään, tää valmistu jo oliko se nyt helmikuun alussa ja uudesta tulee tälle laihempi sukulainen.

----------


## Plus

Olipa hyvät läskikelit tänään. Pimeällä ja lumisateessa ajelussa on kyllä fiilistä...

----------


## Justeeri

> Melkein vois luulla, että Justeerin `landeri on itekseen lähtenyt retkelle. Sopivan kauas sait työnnettyä



Kyllä mää sen vasemmalta puolelta jätin tohon  :Hymy:  onko sit pitkät kädet vai vääristääkö kuva.

----------


## stenu



----------


## Tank Driver

^ Schwinggg!

----------


## IncBuff

En pidä mutta vika lienee minussa.

----------


## Mika K

Kävin eilen kotipaikkakunnalla eli Kokkolassa tuholaisten kanssa. Mummon ja vaarin hoitaessa eilen tuholaistorjunnan kävin paikallisoppaan kanssa möyrimässä vajaan parin tunnin saunalenkin. Kylläpäs oli muuten mukavaa huolimatta tuulesta ja tuiskusta!

----------


## Api76

Tein ehkä kalliin virheen ja vähän kokeilin rtecin pihassa trek läskiä, onko 21 läsä runko liian iso 183cm kuskille??? Tuntu hieman pitkältä mutta saattaa johtua, kauheettoman pitkätkästä stemmistä??? Lupasivat kyllä lyhemmän stemmin samaan rahaan...  Sanokaa ny että liian iso on niin ei tarvi tyhjätä lasten tilejä ja lähtee kaupoille  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

Jaa-a... Farley 21,5":n actual size on 20,5" ja 19,5":n actual size on 18,5", mitähän idea tuossa on. Jos sulla on pitkät jalat, niin ei kai se 21,5" mahdottoman iso ole vaikka vähän isohko onkin. Vaakaputkea on tiputettu alaspäin kuitenkin ihan reilusti. Laita joku 40 tai 50mm stemmi siihen. Ottaisin itse kuitenkin varmaan tuon pienemmän jos vapaasti voisi valita. Tai oikeastaan haluasin koon joka olisi noiden kahden väliltä.

----------


## fob

> Tein ehkä kalliin virheen ja vähän kokeilin rtecin pihassa trek läskiä, onko 21 läsä runko liian iso 183cm kuskille??? Tuntu hieman pitkältä mutta saattaa johtua, kauheettoman pitkätkästä stemmistä??? Lupasivat kyllä lyhemmän stemmin samaan rahaan...  Sanokaa ny että liian iso on niin ei tarvi tyhjätä lasten tilejä ja lähtee kaupoille



On tolkuttoman kokoinen sinulle. Ota pienempi.

----------


## Bässi

Oon 184 ja ajelen 19.5" 50mm stemmillä. Just passeli.

----------


## Api76

Nii no toi on viimenen kipale, lisää tulee ens syksyllä totamerkkiä. Mutta saahan niitä muitakin.

----------


## a-o

Eikai noissa 19,5" ja 21,5" rungoissa kovin isot erot loppujen lopuksi ole. Minulla on pituutta 186cm ja runko on 19,5" ja välillä tuntuu että satulaputkea on melko pitkästi näkyvissä. Vaakaputkessahan noissa on reilu sentti eroa.
Eli jos pyörä tuntuu sopivalta, niin osta pois. Hyvä peli!

http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/model...arley/farley_8

----------


## Lauttis

Vihdoinkin. Lunta!

----------


## Solaris_83

> Tein ehkä kalliin virheen ja vähän kokeilin rtecin pihassa trek läskiä, onko 21 läsä runko liian iso 183cm kuskille??? Tuntu hieman pitkältä mutta saattaa johtua, kauheettoman pitkätkästä stemmistä??? Lupasivat kyllä lyhemmän stemmin samaan rahaan...  Sanokaa ny että liian iso on niin ei tarvi tyhjätä lasten tilejä ja lähtee kaupoille



itse 179 ja tänään kokeilin S kokoa ja se tuntui myös aika hyvältä m-koon jälkeen

----------


## Arskav



----------


## maapaa

> 



Ei näy..

----------


## pete+



----------


## VilleW

Farley oli ainakin ollut kilttinä, sai Biltemasta pehmeän paketin. Pysyy nyt tanko lämpimänä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Lepakkopyörä! Mites nopiasti noista saa kädet ulos jos lippaa?

----------


## VilleW

En ole vielä päässyt kokeileen mutta kyllä ne reilut on. Hyvin menee kädet sisään ja ulos mutta en tiedä miten tosipaikassa toimii. Eipähän mene ranteet poikki kun ottaa kyljellä vastaan Jos tuntuu vaikealta niin lyhennän noita, ei olleet liian arvokkaat.

----------


## artzi

Aurinko kävi moikkaamassa kun ajelin Vaskijärven reittiä, Samaan aikaan parkkiin tulleen kävelijän ohituksen jälkeen sain tehdä jälkeä puhtoiseen puuterilumeen...



..ja Savojärven kierroksella oli muuten vain upeata. Parin kävelijän jäljissä olikin paljon haastavampaa ajella. Enkeleitäkin syntyi... 



Pitkokset oli paikoin haastavia, varsinkin kun niitä ei aina nähnyt lumen alta   :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Ameriikan fiilistelyä http://www.pinkbike.com/v/embed/390823/

----------


## elasto

> Ameriikan fiilistelyä http://www.pinkbike.com/v/embed/390823/



Hirveetä vauhtia kun saa kokoajan mennä alamäkeen. Ei ole täällä fiilistely ihan samanlaista.

----------


## eki

Kävimme hurauttamassa Reitti 2000 laihaläskin ja ihan perus rimpula 29 voimin: http://www.packgofind.com/reitti-2000

Oli ihan sopivaa tunkkaamista paikoitellen.

----------


## jcool

-20 pakkasta ja joen jäällä kurvailua...https://flic.kr/p/qeD4Be

----------


## Justeeri

Moonlanderi sai eilen joulunväriä ylleen.

Hyvää Joulua paksupyörien kuljettajille!

Huomen aamulla sit kinkun sulatus lenkille.

----------


## rush



----------


## heikkivierela

Aamufiilistelyllä lumisessa Ruissalossa

----------


## lehtijussi

Pääsenpä itekin fiilisteleen... kun pikkuveikka toi Whiten kokeiltavaks. :Hymy: 


Ei toi Cube LTD 29 ihan noin pieni mitä kuva näyttää, mutta ruipelo ja matala kuitenkin, kun vieressä on läskiä 4.8 renkailla.



Reilut pari sataa metriä nousua takana, toi viimeinen 20m on niin jyrkkä, etten cubella päässy ylös kesäkelillä. Whitellä olis pitoa riittänyt, mutta kunto loppu kesken. (flunssa ja pitkä tauko takana)

----------


## Tuomas H

^^Kova. Hiilaria on ilmeisesti kiekoissa ja keulassa? Paljonko paino?

----------


## Shimaani

Ruissalossa kuvatusta tuli mieleen että missäs veli Greenman nykyään mennä viipottaa fiilistellen sen mahtihieanon siniviuletin Puksunsa kanssa?

----------


## HC Andersen

^Näky se Vajosuo videossa Puksunsa kanssa.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## velosipedisti

Hämeessä sataa lunta. Pitääpä lähteä heti fattyn kanssa pihalle joulufiilistelemään.

----------


## velosipedisti

Tänään olikin todella hieno sää läskeilyyn.

----------


## a-o

Yllätys oli suuri kun Vetelistä löytyi näin kaunis fatbike polku. Terveisiä vaan jäljen jättäjälle ja luulen, että tästä edespäin viihdyn entistä paremmin anoppilassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jyrki P

^Heh, olin aivan shokissa kun näin aamulla toiset läskin jäljet Meinasin lähteä jäljittämään alkuperää Mutta aamusauna veti puoleensa.
Viestiä tulevaisuudessa niin ajoseuraakin vois löytyä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## noniinno

^ Täytyypä ottaa läski mukaan kun seuraavan kerran tulen perintöä tarkastamaan. Puusaaren kalliot lienee otollinen läskistelypaikka. Pilvinevan kelkkareitti Sillanpään/Halsuan suuntaan on tullut ajettua maastopyörällä muutaman kerran.

----------


## Antza44

Hyvin ne Bilteeman runkkaset pelaa. Itellä pikku pultella ja koriprikoilla kiinni tuppeihin päätytulppiin intekroituihin mutterereihin kiinni, niin pysyy käsien linjassa kivasti ja kädet lähtee pois ja sujahtaa takas ja tarkenee hiihto sormikkailla kylmemmässäkin.

Meillä on täälä Hollolassa läskipyörätiet kunnossa, kun on oikeen moottorikelkalla tampattu. No taitaapi olla optimistia finlandia hiihtoa kohtaan ja ei turhaan, koska uutta lunta on pukannu illan aikana reilu 10cm.
Hyvää ja läski rikasta Joulua kaikille.

----------


## paskalokki

On nuo ***** härskin näköiset nuo sormisuojat vai miksilie noita kutsutte, mutta jos ajaa hintaansa asian niin  :Kieli pitkällä: eukku:! Kelpasi tosiaan olla aattona n. klo 12 jälkeen pari tuntia ulkona, hieno keli.

----------


## Anaxagore

> On nuo ***** härskin näköiset nuo sormisuojat vai miksilie noita kutsutte, mutta jos ajaa hintaansa asian niin eukku:! Kelpasi tosiaan olla aattona n. klo 12 jälkeen pari tuntia ulkona, hieno keli.



Ostin biltemasta myös nuo suojat ja onhan ne härskin näköiset. Vaativat vaan virittelyä että pysyvät paikoillaan ja ovat turhan isot. 

Päätin sitten ostaa vielä xxl:stä whiten bar mittensit (19.90€) ja ne on jo vakiona paljon paremmat. Ensinnäkin pienemmät mutta silti yhtä kätevät ja lisäksi niissä tulee remmit joilla ne tulee tangon päätyihin kiinni (nuo remmit on mitoitettu pyöreällä gripille joten ergonien tms käyttäjät joutuvat jatkamaan remmejä). Ovat samankaltaiset kuin BarMittsit joten ei ihmekkään että toimivat hyvin. Tankoa vasten ne tiivistyvät niin hyvin ettei minulla ainakaan tuuli pääse välistä.

Tarkenen ainakin muutaman asteen pakkasella paljain käsin niiden sisässä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kyllä on hieno ja erityisesti hienon värinen tuo Antzan pyörä! Ovulaatioratas natsaa hienosti väriin ja oneup jatkaa teemaa takana, ilmeisen toimiva kombo?

----------


## svheebo

Antza44:n runkkurukkaskiinnitystä pitänee apinoida. Hain kanssa nuo biltsun rukkaset, vaan eivät oikein meinaa pysyä hollillaan.

----------


## Antza44

^^Hyvin toimii 42 laajennus 32 ovulaation kassa. Vieläkun keksis miksi 16 piikkisen ympärillä pakka tökkii.
Kesäkelissä pärjäs normi 11-36 pakalla ihan kivasti, mutta kyllä nyt lumikelillä on 42 tullut käytettyä.
Oneupin vihreä oli mainos kuvissa paljon tummemman vihreä. Oikeasti se on aika vaalea.

----------


## Plus

Joulufiilistelyä...

----------


## makton

Ei oikein tahtonut dillinger5/bulldozer combolla pito riittää illalla sataneessa pehmeässä lumessa, 15cm oli vähän liikaa. Meni lähinnä tunkkaamiseksi ilvesreitin Riihimäen pään laavulle pääsy.

----------


## artzi

Hiton upeita kuvia täällä! 

Oma aamulenkki johti lopulta myös aurinkoiseen paikkaan. Kyllä tuollaista valoa on jo vähän odottanutkin. 



Aamukahvi maistui tornikahvilassa...

----------


## mutanaama

Kevyttä kinkun sulattelua pääkaupunkiseudulla  :Hymy:

----------


## svheebo

Kompaten maktonin tekstiä, ei mitään pitoa 15cm:n lumihangessa. Kävin reilun tunnin ajan aukomassa Lopen iso-korkean polkuja, olihan se ulkoilua. Kun pari kertaa oli tehnyt jäljen niin alkoi pääsemään ajamalla koko pätkän. Kenties aavistuksen aiheutti ketutusta se suuri rummutus läskipyörän ylivoimaisuudesta lumella, siihen itsekin menin uskomaan  :Hymy:  Samat polut kapokumilla meni paljon paremmin viime talven lumilla. Tai no, sen liki ainoan kerran kun sitä lunta kunnolla tuli. Ilmeisesti vaan ISP:t painui puuterilumen läpi paremmin tonttiin. Ajaminen tuolla runsaalla pakkaslumella sinänsä mielenkiintoista, paino satulan takaosalle niin saa pitoa lisää, etunen menee minne menee. Painoa satulan etuosalle niin pito häviää mutta eturengas pitää paremmin, tiettyyn asti, ei kuitenkaan kehuttavasti. Taitaa olla sama homma joka kumilla pakkaslumella? Melkein harkitsen lukkopolkimista luopumista mutta tarvii odottaa että fiilis menee ohi. Vedon tasaisuus kuitenkin se valtti varmaan lumellakin ajettaessa?

----------


## mutanaama

Noin ne menee aina talven ekat ajot. Sitten siihen alkaa tottumaan ja haluamaan lisää. Suurin etu läskillä tulee siinä vaiheessa, kun polut on kapeita ja pehmeitä reunoiltaan. Siinä missä läskillä voi painaa surutta, käy kapeampirenkainen muksahtelemassa säännöllisin väliajoin.

----------


## mni

Käytiin polttamassa muutama joulukalori Lohjan ja Siuntion poluilla ja puuterissa.





Pekka ja Jani ovat hyvät ja käyttävät kuvia sopimattomaksi katsomallaan tavalla. Albumissa kuvat isompana.

----------


## ealex

Kävin minäkin ajamassa Lohjalla erinomaisen lenkin tuntemattoman paikallisen oppaan reitillä, eli jälkiä seuraamalla. Puhelimen kartasta ei ollut apua, kun se sammui aika nopeasti -12C pakkasessa. Mutta onneksi jälkiä onnistuin seuramaan aika hyvin molemmin puolin Lohjaa rautatieltä jonnekin sairaalan taakse ja vahingossa jopa ilmeisesti jäljen tekijän kotipihalle asti, kiitoksia erinomaisesta jäljestä!  :Hymy: 

Alussa kerkisin napata yhden kuvan ennen kuin puhelin jäätyi:

----------


## Jartti

> Päätin sitten ostaa vielä xxl:stä whiten bar mittensit (19.90€) ja ne on jo vakiona paljon paremmat. Ensinnäkin pienemmät mutta silti yhtä kätevät ja lisäksi niissä tulee remmit joilla ne tulee tangon päätyihin kiinni (nuo remmit on mitoitettu pyöreällä gripille joten ergonien tms käyttäjät joutuvat jatkamaan remmejä). Ovat samankaltaiset kuin BarMittsit joten ei ihmekkään että toimivat hyvin. Tankoa vasten ne tiivistyvät niin hyvin ettei minulla ainakaan tuuli pääse välistä.
> 
> Tarkenen ainakin muutaman asteen pakkasella paljain käsin niiden sisässä.



Itelle kun näin talven tullen iskee kaatumatauti, niin kuinkahan näpsäkästi noista runkkurukkasista saa kädet vapaaksi? Vai oisko parempi käyttää vielä lukkopolkimiakin ja kaatua vaan aina suosiolla tönkkönä tiukasti pyörään sidottuna...

----------


## Ski

Farley Joulupäivä ajelua Oulun rannoilla !

----------


## Mika K

Makiaa!!

Itsekin kävin puoltoista tuntia ajamassa takapihan kulmalta lähteviä polkuja, pidempään ei näillä pakkasilla kykene talvipopojen ollessa vielä postin syövereissä. Aikamoinen läskifillaroitsijan taivas oli kyllä tänään tuolla ulkona, vastaan tuli vielä tuossa Taskilan rantapolulla ryhmä ikäihmisiä, jotka olivat ihan huvin vuoksi latoneet parin kilometrin matkalle Letonniemeen kruunukynttilän pätkiä tunnelmaa luomaan ihan ihmisten iloksi. Kuulemma tapa heillä loppuvuodesta näin tehdä kertyneille jämille ja mukavahan sitä pätkää oli ajella, piti ihan omia valoja himmentää  :Hymy:  Oli myös joku ajanut siitä edelläni 5min aiemmin ja tullut heitä vastaan. Kuka tunnustaa?

----------


## fob

http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/fat-bikes-89-c.asp






> WARNING....
> The 12 Stages of Fat Biking
> By Charlie The Bikemonger
> 1 Fat Curious Phase:  See pictures of fat bikes, which stimulate fatbike-brain-worms to niggle away at your brain until you just have to actually get a ride on one.
> 2 Discovery Phase: Throw your leg over a fatbike and be pleasantly surprised. This feeds the brainworm until its powerful enough to take control of your wallet.
> 3 Buying Phase: you now wont a fat bike
> 4 Disinformation Phase: Lying to your wife about the true cost of the fat bike phase: it’s ok we all do it.
> 5 Getting To Know You Phase... Get yourself stronger and proving that fat bikes are best by beating geared folk up and down hill.
> 6 Modification Phase: where you just have to tweak the spec for really specific condition, even though it will be fine without the mods. There is a sub-phase of 7.1 called “bloody purple anodising phase”, but we won’t go there.
> ...



Lähes kolme vuotta olen ollut vaiheessa 3...

----------


## Herman

> http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/fat-bikes-89-c.asp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähes kolme vuotta olen ollut vaiheessa 3...



Paljonkos sulla onkaan pituutta? Olis M-kokoinen Mukluk tarjolla :Hymy: .

----------


## fob

194,5 cm --> pitäisi olla XL
ja painoakin on sen verran, että pyörään ei riitä talvikelillä laihaläskirenkaat.

----------


## paskalokki

> 194,5 cm --> pitäisi olla XL
> ja painoakin on sen verran, että pyörään ei riitä talvikelillä laihaläskirenkaat.



Taitaa olla ensimmäinen kaveri foorumilla kenen kanssa olisi jotain yhteistä puhuttavaa fyysisistä ominaisuuksista ja pyörän vaatimuksilta tuolla ulkona kun muut tuntuvat olevan höyhensarjalaisia.  :Cool:

----------


## Mika K

Ja paskat, et vain ole havainnoinut riittävästi  :Hymy:  Täälläkin 189cm pitkässä ruhossa "kuihtunut" 105kg massa, ja inseam kaupa päälle hulppeat 94,5cm. Ei ihan standardikamaa tämä kroppa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

Eli joku muukin tietää miten hankala on löytää varsinkin tarpeeksi pitkiä ajokuteita.  :Cool:

----------


## Mika K

Jep. Nyt läks kyllä jalat suusta eli riittävän pitkien lahkeiden ja hihojen löytämisen kans on aina se oma shownsa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

> Jep. Nyt läks kyllä jalat suusta eli riittävän pitkien lahkeiden ja hihojen löytämisen kans on aina se oma shownsa



Tämä eli jos on hyviä tipsejä/kauppoja tiedossa niin saa lähestyä YV:llä esim.

----------


## Pekka T L

> Ostin biltemasta myös nuo suojat ja onhan ne härskin näköiset. Vaativat vaan virittelyä että pysyvät paikoillaan ja ovat turhan isot. 
> 
> Päätin sitten ostaa vielä xxl:stä whiten bar mittensit (19.90€) ja ne on jo vakiona paljon paremmat. Ensinnäkin pienemmät mutta silti yhtä kätevät ja lisäksi niissä tulee remmit joilla ne tulee tangon päätyihin kiinni (nuo remmit on mitoitettu pyöreällä gripille joten ergonien tms käyttäjät joutuvat jatkamaan remmejä). Ovat samankaltaiset kuin BarMittsit joten ei ihmekkään että toimivat hyvin. Tankoa vasten ne tiivistyvät niin hyvin ettei minulla ainakaan tuuli pääse välistä.
> 
> Tarkenen ainakin muutaman asteen pakkasella paljain käsin niiden sisässä.



Sama täällä, mulla kanssa molemmat. Pilateman runkkaset kerkesin kiinnittään, mutta yhtään ei niillä tullut ajettua kun XXL:ssä oli 9,95 noi neopreeniset. Ne remmit on ihan hanurista, mulla ainakin tuli kädet kipeäksi vaikka ne remelit onkin vain pari milliä paksut. Leikkasin ne pois ja tein samanlaisen kiinnityksen kuin Pilateman mitteneihin, eli lättäkantaruuvilla prikan kanssa kiinni  muovisiin painettaviin tangonpäätytulppiin. Nopea painaa tulpat paikoilleen tai ottaa pois, ei tarvii ronkkia niitten alimittasten velcrojen kanssa siellä hanskan sisällä. Aivan überhyvä sydeemi verrattuna velcroihin, IMO.

Tänään oli kymmenkunta astetta pakkasta, kesähanskoilla ajoin ja välillä sai vähän kaivaa nenää ettei tullut käsille hiki mitteneissä. Pienet luukut ehkä vois tehdä "pohjaan", meikäläisen pulkannarut kun ei riitä täyttämään suuaukkoa täysin niin ettei oksista putoava lumi pääsisi sisään. Sulaneen loskan vois välillä pudotella luukuista ulos, vaikka käyhän se niinkin ihan hyvin että ottaa hanskan kädestä ja kaapii loskan pois samaa reittiä kuin se on sinne mennytkin.

----------


## oem

Millä nimellä Biltema myy noita runkkasia? Ehkä oon tullu sokeaksi kun en niitä sieltä löydä.

----------


## timoe

Tässä teille fiilistelijöille kuvaa siitä kun mikään ei riitä, sattui vain silmään että joku on teettänyt pyöän itselleen, ilmeisesti on Bikemongerin vaiheess 13 tai jotain...


http://fireflybicycles.tumblr.com/

----------


## svheebo

oem, tässä  http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Autoilu---M...ismalli-82176/

----------


## VilleW

> Millä nimellä Biltema myy noita runkkasia? Ehkä oon tullu sokeaksi kun en niitä sieltä löydä.



Laita hakuun 82176. Tänään kävin kokeileen omiani -13 pakkasella ja ihan kesä hanskoilla. Hyvin pelasivat, välillä piti tuulettaa ettei tullut liian kuuma. Ski:ltä saadun vinkin mukaan laitoin puuruuveilla kiinni kädensijan päästä niin hyvin pysyivät paikoillaan (siis ihan vaan suojan läpi ulkopuolelta ja sitten ruuvasin tangon sisään kumin läpi).

----------


## Paulix

> Päätin sitten ostaa vielä xxl:stä whiten bar mittensit (19.90€)



Entäs löytyykö nämä nettikaupan valikoimasta vaiko kivijalasta. EnVainOsaaHakea..

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Southpaw

> 194,5 cm --> pitäisi olla XL
> ja painoakin on sen verran, että pyörään ei riitä talvikelillä laihaläskirenkaat.







> Taitaa olla ensimmäinen kaveri foorumilla kenen kanssa olisi jotain yhteistä puhuttavaa fyysisistä ominaisuuksista ja pyörän vaatimuksilta tuolla ulkona kun muut tuntuvat olevan höyhensarjalaisia.



Ei tää nyt niin vaikeaa ole. 190 / 92 mitoilla mennään. Kesäläskit + muut markkinamiesten spekasukset sivuuttaen Moonlander alla ja yläfemmasta Enduran kledjut shortsikelejä viileämmille ilmoille. BTW Biltsun tankorukkasille on jossain vanhemmassa langassa "ruuvikiinnitystä" fixumpi naruhärdelli esitelty. Toimii jo kolmatta talvea minulla.

----------


## Mvu

> Entäs löytyykö nämä nettikaupan valikoimasta vaiko kivijalasta. EnVainOsaaHakea..



Ne oli hanskojen kanssa samalla sivulla, enää ei näy, loppuko jo ovat. Onneksi kerkesin...

----------


## paskalokki

> Ei tää nyt niin vaikeaa ole. 190 / 92 mitoilla mennään. Kesäläskit + muut markkinamiesten spekasukset sivuuttaen Moonlander alla ja yläfemmasta Enduran kledjut shortsikelejä viileämmille ilmoille. BTW Biltsun tankorukkasille on jossain vanhemmassa langassa "ruuvikiinnitystä" fixumpi naruhärdelli esitelty. Toimii jo kolmatta talvea minulla.



190 / 115 ja ongelmahan on pituus, ei leveys. Vaikka ehkä onkin melko yllättävää, niin jää housut vyötäröstä, takit hihoista ja mikä milloinkin mistä vajaaksi, mutta kun isoja (3XL->) kokoja aletaan setviä niin sitten alkaa olemaan pituutta ok, mutta kaikkialla muualla vajaata helvetisti. Tuuli tulee rotsin hihoista sisään, housuja ei saa tarpeeksi kireelle, you name it.

----------


## Southpaw

> 190 / 115 ja ongelmahan on pituus, ei leveys. Vaikka ehkä onkin melko yllättävää, niin jää housut vyötäröstä, takit hihoista ja mikä milloinkin mistä vajaaksi, mutta kun isoja (3XL->) kokoja aletaan setviä niin sitten alkaa olemaan pituutta ok, mutta kaikkialla muualla vajaata helvetisti. Tuuli tulee rotsin hihoista sisään, housuja ei saa tarpeeksi kireelle, you name it.



OK, mulla siis 190/92/85 ja toi viimeinen on nudepaino (leveys ei siis ole todellakaan issue pl. hartiat). Puvun paitoja en löydä hyllystä tästä maasta käsien pituuden takia, mutta silti noi yläfemman Endurat toimivat joten kuten (vatsan seutuvilla vähän turhan löysää eli ei slim-malli). XL näyttää olevan koko ja muistin hämäristä kätköistä kuvittelen jotta hyllyyn jäi vielä flesuille tarkoitettu isompi koko. Voin olla väärässä, mutta Enduran sivuilta löytynee enemmän infoa. Pointti on siis se, että ainakaan pituudesta ei noi kledjut jää kiinni. Byysat on myöskin suht. leveää mallia, joten maantierotille voi olla ongelma (pl. sprinttikaverit :Hymy: ).

----------


## JaSa



----------


## kampiapina

> 190 / 115 ja ongelmahan on pituus, ei leveys. Vaikka ehkä onkin melko yllättävää, niin jää housut vyötäröstä, takit hihoista ja mikä milloinkin mistä vajaaksi, mutta kun isoja (3XL->) kokoja aletaan setviä niin sitten alkaa olemaan pituutta ok, mutta kaikkialla muualla vajaata helvetisti. Tuuli tulee rotsin hihoista sisään, housuja ei saa tarpeeksi kireelle, you name it.



203/95 ilmoittautuu. Tilasin just saksasta Maxx Jagamoasta fätin. Se ja Moonlander ovat ainoita löytämiäni läskejä, joista saa muitakin kuin hobittikokoja. 

Noin yleisesi xxl-kokoset vaateet käy mulle. Pyöräilypaidat tuppaa olemaan lyhyitä. Tilasin jonkun 3xl paidan kesäksi ja selkä paljaana mennää.

----------


## Kiituri

> 190 / 115 ja ongelmahan on pituus, ei leveys. Vaikka ehkä onkin melko yllättävää, niin jää housut vyötäröstä, takit hihoista ja mikä milloinkin mistä vajaaksi, mutta kun isoja (3XL->) kokoja aletaan setviä niin sitten alkaa olemaan pituutta ok, mutta kaikkialla muualla vajaata helvetisti. Tuuli tulee rotsin hihoista sisään, housuja ei saa tarpeeksi kireelle, you name it.



Urheiluareena.fi  ratkaisee fillarivaatetusongelman. Itellä ollut jo ikuisuuden heidän tekemänsä ajovermeet. Kun on kotimaista tuotantoa, saa tarvittaessa hienosäädettyä hihojen ja punttien pituuksiakin. 
Omalle varrelle 189 / 85kg ja pitkät kädet, on pituudet riittäneet ihan sellaisenaan.
Eivät ole halpoja mutta onpahan sitten kunnollisia.

----------


## Two-Shoes

Mahtaako olla joku foorumilainen joka läskeilee Kangasniemellä? Äsken lenkillä näin läskin jäljet ampumaradan lähellä. Täällä viettämässä joulua ja muutenkin aika usein tulee oltua näillä kulmilla niin kelpaisi joskus läskeily seura  :Hymy:

----------


## fob



----------


## elasto

> Kompaten maktonin tekstiä, ei mitään pitoa 15cm:n lumihangessa. Kävin reilun tunnin ajan aukomassa Lopen iso-korkean polkuja, olihan se ulkoilua. Kun pari kertaa oli tehnyt jäljen niin alkoi pääsemään ajamalla koko pätkän. Kenties aavistuksen aiheutti ketutusta se suuri rummutus läskipyörän ylivoimaisuudesta lumella, siihen itsekin menin uskomaan  Samat polut kapokumilla meni paljon paremmin viime talven lumilla. Tai no, sen liki ainoan kerran kun sitä lunta kunnolla tuli. Ilmeisesti vaan ISP:t painui puuterilumen läpi paremmin tonttiin. Ajaminen tuolla runsaalla pakkaslumella sinänsä mielenkiintoista, paino satulan takaosalle niin saa pitoa lisää, etunen menee minne menee. Painoa satulan etuosalle niin pito häviää mutta eturengas pitää paremmin, tiettyyn asti, ei kuitenkaan kehuttavasti. Taitaa olla sama homma joka kumilla pakkaslumella? Melkein harkitsen lukkopolkimista luopumista mutta tarvii odottaa että fiilis menee ohi. Vedon tasaisuus kuitenkin se valtti varmaan lumellakin ajettaessa?



Täällä kun on sellasta porukkaa joille tämä läskipyöräily on lähinnä uskonto, niin saattaa antaa joskus hieman väärää kuvaa touhusta. Onhan se fakta, että läskipyörällä ajaminen on lumella helpompaa, mutta rajansa kaikella. Ei niillä sentään ihmeitä voi tehdä ja läskipyörääkin joutuu polkemaan, eikä tuollaisessa puuterilumessa pidä oikein mikään rengas hyvin.

----------


## svheebo

Tänään kävin heittämässä karvan auki 30km:n lenkin, lenkin alussa satoi lunta niin ettei eteensä nähnyt. Kummasti se lumi vaan vastustaa, lenkin alkupuolella sai tehdä oman jälkensä pikkutiellä, takaisinpäin tullessa oli jo joku uskaltautunut autoilemaankin. Urassa ajo oli hangessa ajamiseen verrattuna kuin jalkojen heiluttelua. Btw, mahtava lenkki, aurinkoakin näkyi, kuuma glögi oli Valajärven laavulla hyvää, lumihangessakin eteni vähän paremmin kuin eilen. Ainuat kiroomiset tuli kun ei saanut heti lukkoja kiinni, siihen se aika nopeesti tyssäsi matkanteko.

----------


## brilleaux

Kelpasi aamu taas fiilistellä. Tapasin myös näillä korkeusasteilla melkoisen harvinaisuuden; fatbikerin. Vaihdoimme jopa muutaman sanaisen, liekö foorumilaisia?

----------


## ealex

Oikein mukava pyöräilypäivä on tänään Tampereellakin:

----------


## Jukkis

Sitten lokakuun alun jälkeen ekaa kertaa kampia veivaamassa läpi paikallisen raiskion. Josko sitä tämän kokemuksen innoittamana taas jaksais pillastua pyöräilystä, mene ja tiedä,,,


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Timppa H

Vaihtelevaa keliä piti tänään. Kuvat suunnilleen samaan ilmansuuntaan n. puolentunnin välein. Mukavasti oli kävelijöitä riittänyt polkujen tekoon  :Vink:

----------


## Mika K

Tänään sain yllättäen ajokaverin ja mikäs siinä, kun polut ovat aivan mahtavassa ajokunnossa! Yleensä poikasta ei talvipolut kiinnosta, mutta reilu tunti raikkaassa -15 pakkasessa kirvoitti nyt lauseet: Tämä on aivan mahtavaa! Saako isi noita läskipyöriä pienemmässä koossa?  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Dalmore

Tälläistä tänään Tampereella. Olihan se fiilis taas korkeella.

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## wekkuli

^Vähän samalla teemalla jatkaen...

----------


## jcool

En tiedä kuuluuko tänne, mutta fiilistelin läskin bemmin takapenkille (sedan). Rankaat vaan irti ja hyvin läski istui koko matkan takapenikillä, eikä edes valittanut...

----------


## Poy

> En tiedä kuuluuko tänne, mutta fiilistelin läskin bemmin takapenkille (sedan). Rankaat vaan irti ja hyvin läski istui koko matkan takapenikillä, eikä edes valittanut...



Minäkin olen ottanut läskistä renkaat pois kuljetuksen ajaksi ja laittanut ne peräkonttiin. Sitten itse pyörän olen laittanut takahaarukasta kahdesta tuollaisesta kuvassa olevasta kiinnikkeestä ja etupäästä yhdestä. Hyvin pysyy.

----------


## Justeeri

Kai määkin fiilistelen yhdellä tän aamuisella kuvalla. Hieno keli oli ajella

----------


## Ski

> Tänään sain yllättäen ajokaverin ja mikäs siinä, kun polut ovat aivan mahtavassa ajokunnossa! Yleensä poikasta ei talvipolut kiinnosta, mutta reilu tunti raikkaassa -15 pakkasessa kirvoitti nyt lauseet: Tämä on aivan mahtavaa! Saako isi noita läskipyöriä pienemmässä koossa?



Mää aattelin sitä 15 tuumasta Farleytä pojille alotus pyöräksi (145-165 cm heput), ja sitten ku ne kasvaa, niin vaimo saa sen...  :Hymy:  

Syötteellä alkaa kohta kylmäajon testaus, saapa nähä tarkeneeko.

Ai niin ja kommenttina, on hienoja kuvia, ja on mahtavaa kun porukat pysähtyy ottaan kuvia, silloin ne paikat on jotenkin vaikuttaneet visuaalisesti, ja ollaan keskellä luontoa. Loistavaa !!!!

----------


## Mattia

> Tämä on aivan mahtavaa! Saako isi noita läskipyöriä pienemmässä koossa?



No, kyllä kai teille on nyt jo Baby Fatty tilattu  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Vaikka itse olenkin "steel is real" koulukunnan edustajia, niin en halua rankaista jälkikasvua ylipainoisella pataraudalla  :Hymy:  Tosissaan puhuen onhan tuokin vaihtoehto, mutta pitää ensin selvitellä noiden muiden mahdollisten saatavuus/hinta.

----------


## Jukkis

Happy biking  Hyvin kulkee, 10 kilsan metsäpolkusuttaaminen done. Terkkuja kaikille maailman läskeille, etenkin valkoisille 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Jha

Rapsakka pakkaspäivä Oulussa eilen :

----------


## VilleW

> Rapsakka pakkaspäivä Oulussa eilen :





Mistä päin tämä on? Itse kävin tänään viimeks Kempeleenlahtea ajeleen ristiin rastiin mutta siellä ei ollut kenenkään muun jälkiä.

----------


## Mika K

Jos pitäis tehdyn reitin perusteella veikata, niin Patelan ja Letoniemen välimaastosta..?

----------


## Jha

> Mistä päin tämä on? Itse kävin tänään viimeks Kempeleenlahtea ajeleen  ristiin rastiin mutta siellä ei ollut kenenkään muun jälkiä.



Patelen rannasta. Täällä jälkiä ristiin rastiin  :Hymy:

----------


## VilleW

No sitten. Ei se täällä hukkaan mennyt kun kuvarasti löytyi😊

----------


## pete+

> Minäkin olen ottanut läskistä renkaat pois kuljetuksen ajaksi ja laittanut ne peräkonttiin. Sitten itse pyörän olen laittanut takahaarukasta kahdesta tuollaisesta kuvassa olevasta kiinnikkeestä ja etupäästä yhdestä. Hyvin pysyy.



tein kuljetuspulmaan tällaisen ratkaisun:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ee-Itse/page15

----------


## arctic biker

> 



Jos Matti Saanio ois päässyt kuvaamaan läskipyöriä niin jälki ois prikulleen tommosta.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Jos Matti Saanio ois päässyt kuvaamaan läskipyöriä niin jälki ois prikulleen tommosta.



Kiitos. Onnistuin nappaamaan tasan yhden kuvan ennen puhelimen tilttaamista. Oli niin kamala, että piti leikkiä efekteillä.

----------


## Bansku81

> Minäkin olen ottanut läskistä renkaat pois kuljetuksen ajaksi ja laittanut ne peräkonttiin. Sitten itse pyörän olen laittanut takahaarukasta kahdesta tuollaisesta kuvassa olevasta kiinnikkeestä ja etupäästä yhdestä. Hyvin pysyy.



Miks täytyy ottaa renkaat pois kuljetuksen ajaksi? Mulla ainaki menee white pro tossa samassa ihan kokonaisena. Hiukan miettiny sitä valollista ja taittuvaa telinettä, että voisi laittaa kurakeleillä suojapussin pyörän päälle, kun tuossa menisi takavalot kokonaan peittoon jos pyörässä olisi pussi päällä.

----------


## Bulkkaaja

> Vaikka itse olenkin "steel is real" koulukunnan edustajia, niin en halua rankaista jälkikasvua ylipainoisella pataraudalla  Tosissaan puhuen onhan tuokin vaihtoehto, mutta pitää ensin selvitellä noiden muiden mahdollisten saatavuus/hinta.



Kyllähän se lasten One on ihan alua. Tai voihan se one hiukan painavampi olla mut olisko vanne/sisärengas kevennysten jälkeen? Just sen olonen pyörä mitä iskäkin voi lainata ko vähän leikittää!
Video... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EygF8Cu4hj4



Tänään työporukan kanssa pyöräilee, pro ladaläski jäi jälkeen eikä ehtinyt kuvaan. (jäälle menoa en kyllä suosittele täällä etelässä)

----------


## Mika K

Uutta infoa minulle, thnks!. Luulin sen olevan terästä senkin..

----------


## Ski

Syötteen Ahmavaara näkyy, kohta Ahmatuvalla.




Isosyötteen päällä

----------


## Optiflow

> Minäkin olen ottanut läskistä renkaat pois kuljetuksen ajaksi ja laittanut ne peräkonttiin. Sitten itse pyörän olen laittanut takahaarukasta kahdesta tuollaisesta kuvassa olevasta kiinnikkeestä ja etupäästä yhdestä. Hyvin pysyy.



Jatketaan OT-aiheella. Saako noita pyörän kannakkeita käänneltyä tuossa vapaasta? Olen miettinyt teline ratkaisua pyörän kuljettamiseen eikä vielä ole hyvää löytynyt. Suurin kriteeri on että pyörä pitää saada niin korkealle ettei renkaat ole auton pakoputkien kohdalla. Kaikki nuo missä pyorää kuljetetaan vetokoukussa on korkeudeltaan liian matalia. Ilmeisesti olisi otettava ne renkaat joka tapauksessa irti...Voitko laittaa kuvan, vaikka toiseen ketjuun jos tämä alkaa mennä liian ot, missä näkyy mihin asentoon pyörä asettuu tuossa?

----------


## Mika K

Saa väännellä vapaasti. 

Itsellä on samanmoinen ja skulaa myös oman läskin kanssa mainiosti. Kuvaa tosin ei tähän hätään ole, mutta se asento riippuu aika paljon fillarin koosta. OMa L-XL-kokoinen fillari menee nätisti vaakaputkesta tuohon, mutta esim. vaimon ja juniorin fillarit on laitettava tapäästä vaakaputkesta kiinni ja edestä viistoputken alta eli silloin fillarin keula on aika pystyssä  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Jäsen Ski:n kuvista fiilis huokuu niin että kateeksi käy.

*kumartaa*

----------


## Ski

> Jäsen Ski:n kuvista fiilis huokuu niin että kateeksi käy.
> 
> *kumartaa*



Kiitos paljon, oli hieno reissu, vajaa 3h, 200 korkeusmetrissä noin 24-26C pakkasta, Ahmavaara 300m -15c ja Isosyötteen päällä 420m noin -10c.
Oli niin kaunista matkalla että oli jotenki hienoa  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

On kyllä Skin kuvat Syötteeltä hienoja!  Pieni hetki aurinkoa kaamoksen keskellä :Hymy:  
Kuvista "kuulee"  hiljaisuuden ja pakkasen napsahtelun!

----------


## Poy

> Rapsakka pakkaspäivä Oulussa eilen :



Onko Oulun edustalla jo paksusti merenjäätä? Katselin että pääsis Maikkulasta polkuja pitkin meren jäälle, eikä tarvis paljon polkea pyöräteillä.

Optiflow:lle laitettu vastaus tekniikka ketjuun.

----------


## Poy

> Miks täytyy ottaa renkaat pois kuljetuksen ajaksi? Mulla ainaki menee white pro tossa samassa ihan kokonaisena.



Ei mahdu M-kokoisessa. Vaikka menisikin, niin en uskaltaisi jättää rengasta pakoputken eteen.

----------


## J_K

Korjauksen jälkeen taas ajamassa, välillä oli aikamoista tunkkamista kun ei ollut yhtään vetopitoa.

----------


## IncBuff

> Miks täytyy ottaa renkaat pois kuljetuksen ajaksi? Mulla ainaki menee white pro tossa samassa ihan kokonaisena. Hiukan miettiny sitä valollista ja taittuvaa telinettä, että voisi laittaa kurakeleillä suojapussin pyörän päälle, kun tuossa menisi takavalot kokonaan peittoon jos pyörässä olisi pussi päällä.



http://www.thule.com/en/za/products/...d-976-_-976000

----------


## heccu

toinen toistaan hienompien erämaakuvien joukkoon vähän urbanismia tämän illan lenkiltä

----------


## Pexxi

Ski:lle vois hiljalleen antaa banaania noista kuvista...

----------


## Vispe

Tuupataan nyt yksi lisää tänne kun vihdoin Turussakin on lunta  :Hymy:  2 x Kona Wo, noin -10 ja osa lenkistä aurinkoa, osa lamppuhommia, aijai kun oli pitkästä aikaa lumikelillä kiva ajaa. Ainoa miinus se ettei poluilla näkynyt kuin yhdet fätin ja yhdet normimaasturin jäljet. Jos nyt ei aja niin koskas sitten...

----------


## artzi

> Ski:lle vois hiljalleen antaa banaania noista kuvista...



+1 tälle...   :Hymy:

----------


## VSS

Aamupäivän lenkiltä:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tollaset ajolasit lisää mukavuutta kylmällä ja varsinkin, jos jotain lumikiteitä vihmoo ilmassa. Uus superhengittäväksi sanottu takki uitti umpi hikeen -10 C kelissä ja aukeella se jäätyi pelliksi. Huppu on kyllä hyvä, kun se on tollaista siittiömallia ja on tarkoitettu kypärän alle. Ei puhalla viima kaulaan, eikä mee lunta niskaan.

----------


## Jha

> Onko Oulun edustalla jo paksusti merenjäätä? Katselin että pääsis  Maikkulasta polkuja pitkin meren jäälle, eikä tarvis paljon polkea  pyöräteillä.



Rannat ainakin hyvin jäässä ja näyttää porukkaa olevan aika kaukanakin jos jonkinlaisilla menopeleillä. Tosin voi siellä olla ylläripaikkoja, esim. Kraaselin edustalla oleva sudenväylä ei varmasti ole edes kunnolla jäässä. paljon rantaa kauemmas en vielä ite lähtis....

----------


## Antza44

> Uutta infoa minulle, thnks!. Luulin sen olevan terästä senkin..



Isompi Fattykin on alu runkoinen. Haarukka terästä tai kuitua.

----------


## Mika K

Juu hoksasin, kun kävin lukemassa sivut tarkemmin läpi. Tartteeko tässä alkaa menettää uskoaan koko firmaan  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VilleW

> Rannat ainakin hyvin jäässä ja näyttää porukkaa olevan aika kaukanakin jos jonkinlaisilla menopeleillä. Tosin voi siellä olla ylläripaikkoja, esim. Kraaselin edustalla oleva sudenväylä ei varmasti ole edes kunnolla jäässä. paljon rantaa kauemmas en vielä ite lähtis....



Äimäraitiolta ainakn pääsee hyvin Vihiluotoon, tänään viimeks testattiin. Varmaan tästä vois jatkaa Varjakkaan asti ihan ok.

----------


## VilleW

Olipas rapsakka keli tänään Oulussa. Oli -20 niin extreme pitkästä aikaa että piti nautiskella ihan reilut 85km. Ei löytynyt vieläkään sitä mukavuusrajaa.

----------


## Mika K

Kovia hommia! Ja nuo Biltsun turvakot on kyllä koomisen kokoiset, mutta kai ne itsekin on pian otettava käyttöön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VilleW

Isot ja rumat mutta lämpimät. Piti vaihtaa tauolla kuivat hanskat kun edelliset oli hiestä märät. Vielä kun sais jalkoihin samanlaiset

----------


## Pexxi

Jos ei tiellä ajele niin mihin tommosia rukkasia tarvii? Yli -20 kun on niin siinä ainakin itsellä raja ylipäätään ajelulle ja kolmisormi+silkkihanskat pärjää hyvin siihen asti. Aika yksilöllistähän se tosin on. Jossain nollakelissä kyllä varmaan kyllä hyvät kun putoaa lumi puista niin hanskat hetkessä märät.
Ja saa Ski niitä kuviakin laitella...
Niin ja hauskaa oli taas tänään, melkoista "moottoritietä" jo paikoin polut. Laiheliinillakin pääsisi jo.

----------


## VilleW

> Jos ei tiellä ajele niin mihin tommosia rukkasia tarvii? Yli -20 kun on niin siinä ainakin itsellä raja ylipäätään ajelulle ja kolmisormi+silkkihanskat pärjää hyvin siihen asti. Aika yksilöllistähän se tosin on. Jossain nollakelissä kyllä varmaan kyllä hyvät kun putoaa lumi puista niin hanskat hetkessä märät.
> Ja saa Ski niitä kuviakin laitella...
> Niin ja hauskaa oli taas tänään, melkoista "moottoritietä" jo paikoin polut. Laiheliinillakin pääsisi jo.



Totta, ei noita poluilla tarvis, siellä riittäis ihan lobstereilla. Lähinnä noita tulee käytettyä just tielenkeillä ja työmatkoilla. Meren jäällä kans pelasivat hyvin.

----------


## Ski

Hattu päästä VilleWlle, maantielenkillä Farleyllä !!!  :Hymy:  Loistavaa.

Kylmää oli täälläkin, -26C alhaalla Syötteellä, reitti uudestaan Ahmatuvalle ja takaisin ja pikku lenkki vielä Romesuolle ja melkein Pytkynharjun pohjoiskulmaan.

Lähtiissä meinas jo shokkiin ku oli niin hienoa, ja näkee että alhaalla paukkuu kunnolla pakkanen kun yläosa on kirkkaana.


Matkalla takaisin Ahmavaara syttyi kylmään tuleen ja Romesuolla iski taikavalo

----------


## Antza44

Ennen tuli ajettua lobstereilla ja tarkeni ilman tankorukkasiakin, mutta nyt on niin tottunut masto teknistä ajamaan yhden sormen jarru tyylillä. Siihen ei lobsterit taivu ja hiihto sormikkailla missä hyvä tatsi ajaa ei tarkene enään -5 kylmemmässä ilman tankorukkasia.

----------


## Timppa H

Täytyy täällä etelässä nyt fiilistellä. Saattaa olla loskakelejä tiedossa parin päivän päästä.
-10 oli tänään aamulla, muuten oli vaatetus kohdallaan, mutta jalat vähän hikoili  :Vink:  Jalassa kahdet ohuet merinosukat, Laket ja Yokon karvatöppöset  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Tsekkailin itsekin säätiedotusta ja aika likellä on, että sama homma täälläkin. Nooh, onneksi tämän illan reilu parituntisella oli edelleen se tuttu -20 astetta ja lunta kohtuudella. Meren jäällä oli tosin tuuli jo hieman painanut lunta tiiviimmäksi ja pientä kantta oli paikoin havaittavissa eli ihan putskulla ei tarttenut siellä enää rullailla  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei persetti kun on komeita kuvia. Huhhuh!

----------


## ealex

Viimeinen talvipäivä vähään aikaan, aamupäivällä -20C, huomenna onkin sitten plussaa:

----------


## Jukkis

No, onneksi tässä on pakkaspäiviä sen verran monta takana, että muutaman päivän plussakeli ei vielä kesää tee. Viikonlopuksi taas jo kylmenee ja mulle ainakin sopii kerrassaan hyvin plussakeli vuoden vaihteessa. Ei tarvitse ottaa ylenpalttisesti "pakkasnestettä" vaan pysyy sulana miedommallakin seoksella  :Vink:

----------


## freerider70

Jos tänään olisi joku kysynyt tuon perus "onko tuo raskas polkea?" niin luultavasti vastaus olisi ollut myöntävä, sen verran joulun bakkanaalit painoivat miestä että työmatka tuntui lähes kaksinkertaiselta... Onneksi pian pääsee taas rytmiin, kunhan ensin selvitään uudenvuoden juhlinnan aiheuttamista väsymystiloista  :Vink:

----------


## tinke77

Kuvia en osaa laittaa kuin kirjeessä, mutta pakko fiilistellä sen verran, että olipa kerrassaan magea fiilis saimaan jäällä pirteässä pakkasessa turpa huurussa ajella. Edes yövuoron jälkeinen väsymys ei lannistanut matkan tekoa, auringon paistaessa upeasti. Kyllä tää "uusi" harrastus on vienyt mukanaan, hienoa hommaa!!!

----------


## Jukkis

> Jos tänään olisi joku kysynyt tuon perus "onko tuo raskas polkea?" niin luultavasti vastaus olisi ollut myöntävä



Onhan ainakin tuossa Walkossa kyllä havaittavissa jokseenkin selkeä heavymeininki näin parinkympin pakkasessa. Tosin siis kuskikin on kurakunnossa kun ei ole lokakuun alun jälkeen tullut liikutettua kuin grogilasikättä. Mutta selkeesti kyllä ajokissakin huomaa lisääntyneet vastukset kun alla on halvat, painavat ja jäykkäkylkiset VeeRubberit, vanteet on keventämättömät ja metsäautotiellä tuli pariin kertaan sukellettua lumen alla lymyäviin motouriin ja vanteet saivat näin ollen ylt ympäriinsä 5 sentin jääkranssin sisäkehälleen. Ken väittää ettei olis kesäkeliä merkittävästi väkinäisempi etenemään tuossa kuorrutuksessa, valehtelee  :Vink:

----------


## Tony

Meidänkin talouteen sitten saapui ensimmäinen fatbike, sitä en sitten tiedä onko viimeinen  :Vink: . Muksulle hieman tuunattu Spessu mm SLX:n palikat, PRO:n putket, RaceFacen narrow wide eturatas yms.

----------


## kmw

^ Iso peukalo!

----------


## Mika K

Äkkiä selain kiinni, ennenkuin meidän vanhempi tuholainen tuon hoksaa..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^Komppaan. Viimeksi eilen kuulin kyselyä, että paljon pitää vielä kasvaa, että voi ajaa läskillä? Minä vastasin hiljaisuudella, kun en kehannu valehdella päin näköö. 7V Junnu oli metsässä mönkimässä 24" Orbellaan ja minä läskillä.

----------


## Antza44

> Meidänkin talouteen sitten saapui ensimmäinen fatbike, sitä en sitten tiedä onko viimeinen . Muksulle hieman tuunattu Spessu mm SLX:n palikat, PRO:n putket, RaceFacen narrow wide eturatas yms.



Minkä kokoinen kuski tuota koomeeta 24" ajelee?

----------


## a-o

En ihan ehtiny monotansseihin, vaikka hulluna poljin!!



Polut on huippu kunnossa!

----------


## Tony

> Minkä kokoinen kuski tuota koomeeta 24" ajelee?



Kohta 8v poitsu, pituutta hieman vajaat 135cm.
Kuvassa satula normaalia alempana jotta mukavampi testailla pihalla.

Edit.

Ja onhan tuosta olemassa 20" kiekoilla oleva versio.

----------


## Antza44

^Jep tiesinkin. Sitä ei ainakaan uskalla ääneen kotona sanoa, kun löytyy semmonen kohta 5V täyttävä poikakin nurkista :Hymy: .
Ellei tule 2 yhdenhinnalla tarjousta :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Tank Driver

Tonyllä kotona hyvä meininki.

----------


## slow

Arvostusta nuorisoläskille.

----------


## star trek

Työmatkafiilistelyä  :Hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

Oletko metsuri vai?  :Cool:

----------


## star trek

Juu ei :-D silloin olisin tossa jo työmaalla,  vaikka puu kyllä on raaka-aine meidän jalostettavaan tuotteeseen.

----------


## rush

Kerrankin sattui lomapäivä oikeaan kohtaan...

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Vaikka luonto on kauniin näköistä, niin kyllä tuollainen mönkijällä jauhettu jäätynyt ja puuterilla kuorrutettu ura on aikamoinen lumihelvetti. Kun se rengas ei pidä niiin ei se pidä, siis mihinkään suuntaan. Huonolla tasapainollahan ei ole mitään tekemistä asian kanssa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jcool

Nyt oli hyvä keli! Uutta märkää lunta, jossa pitokin parani koko ajan...

----------


## Mattia

Ei siis tippaakaan naurata nää jätkät, jotka kehtaavat olla hankkimatta lapsilleen harrastevehkeitä. V`ttu, ite ajellaan, mutta lapselle ei voi hommata, vaikka taatusti ymmärsitte silloin yöllä muutama vuosi sitten, ettei se ole ilmaista.

----------


## Pekka T L

Kyllä mä hankkisin jos poikaa tippaakaan kiinnostais. Vaan kun ei.

----------


## svheebo

Vuoden vimonen ajelu oli mulla tänään, huomenna muut kuviot. Hyvä etten ääneen nauranut kun tulin himaan lenkiltä. Karmea ero pyörässä pelkillä uusilla ketjuilla, lisäksi tein polkupohjaa metsään reilun kahden tunnin ajan. Kuin pahainen kakara ajelin sitten tekemiäni lenkkejä ympäri uudestaan ja uudestaan. Oli varmaan kivempaa kuin konepyörällä ikinä  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Ei siis tippaakaan naurata nää jätkät, jotka kehtaavat olla hankkimatta lapsilleen harrastevehkeitä. V`ttu, ite ajellaan, mutta lapselle ei voi hommata, vaikka taatusti ymmärsitte silloin yöllä muutama vuosi sitten, ettei se ole ilmaista.



Ja mua ei tippaakaan naurata nää jätkät ketkä jaksaa V'ttuilla täälä asiallisella Foorumilla, jos minunkin kommentteihin viittaat.

Osittain sarkastissävysteisesti kirjoittelin. Junnuilla on varmasti vehkeet just, niin kunnossa, kun kullonkin on käyttö asteen mukaisesti järkevää ja lisäksi kaikki ei voi ostaa kahta tonnin kipale pikku läskiä heti, kun mieli tekis, niin kuin ei omiakaan harraste välineitä. Niin ja lisäksi vanhempi junnu kenen kyselyihin viittasin oli mukana 3kk vanhalla pakastavedetyllä 24" Orbeallaan joka oikeasti ajaa kiitettävän hyvin tarpeet. Voin luvata sullekkin, että se pikku läski tulee meillekkin jahka, sen ajan kohta fyysisenkin koon puolestakin on järkevämpää 24" on isohko ja 20 alkaa olemaan pieni, kun vertaa nykyisen menopelin kokoon.

----------


## Mattia

^Mennään Antza44 lenkille joku pv. Voidaan lähteä vaikka Tapanilan majalta ja ajella kohti Tiirismaata. Olis mukava käydä vaikka Pirunpesällä, jos reitille sopii, mutta ei noon välii, kunhan on kivaa kaikilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^No sitähän minäkin, että hymyä huuleen vaan :Hymy: . Täälähän sitä nurkilla ollaan, ei muutaku viestiä, jos tääläpäin liikut ja seura kelpaa. Pirunpesä on aika pahasti hiihtolatu siirtymien varassa, mutta kyllä sinne aika pienellä latu ajelulla pääsee.

----------


## noniinno

^Minä myös! Voisin näyttää pohjoisen Lahden takuupolut joskus. Omat seurakaverit kun Hiihtävät, Hankijuoksevat ja harrastavat muita H-hommia.

----------


## Nufan

Perustakaapas joku Lahden läskilenkit ketju, niin vois iteki lähteä joku kerta sinnepäin ajelee.

----------


## Pexxi

Ei kauheata fiilistelyä ollut tänään alkuun mutta kun jäljet sai ajettua niin helpotti kummasti. Polkimet vaan ihan tukossa vaikka on flätit, ei lukoilla olisi tänään tehnyt mitään. Eikä laiheliinimaasturilla, lumi on sille sitä pahinta nuoskalunta.

----------


## Mika K

> Ei siis tippaakaan naurata nää jätkät, jotka kehtaavat olla hankkimatta lapsilleen harrastevehkeitä. V`ttu, ite ajellaan, mutta lapselle ei voi hommata, vaikka taatusti ymmärsitte silloin yöllä muutama vuosi sitten, ettei se ole ilmaista.



Kumma juttu, kun siellä päässä inter.nettiä tiedät paljonko rahaa muiden jälkikasvun harrastuksiin menee ja kuinka tarpeellinen se läskipyörä olisi. Itsekään ole pysynyt perässä enää vuosiin mukana laskuissa, mutta siitä huolimatta periaatteestakaan en kuitenkaan hanki lapsilleni kaikkea, mitä haluavat. Se on osa elämää ja kasvatusta sekin, ettei kaikkea tavaraa tarvitse haalia ilman tarvetta. Pätee luonnollisesti muuhunkin perheeseen mukaanlukien itseni. Jos haluat yksilöidä siis tarkemmin kenestä puhut, niin anna palaa. Kerro huolesi minulle ja minä nauran sinulle  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Ja asiaan. Oulussa oli tänään mukava kuuden läskin letka reilun 40km kimppalenkillä ja pisimmältä tulleille taisi mennä 60km rikki siirtymien kanssa. Talvinen keli oli mitä mainioin lumi- ja vesisateella ryydityn tapainen, vaikkakin paikoin kohtuullisen raskas ja haastava.

----------


## lacrits68

moi!

sellainen pieni huomio:

läskillä( pysytyy) nauttimaan pyöräilystä enemmän...kulkee hiljempaa, kunto ei riitä saman vauhdin ylläpitämiseen kun hybridillä, maisemat tulee tutummaksi kun ehtii katella ympärilleen.

mites muut?

//J

----------


## Two-Shoes

Jäälenkillä Saimaalla. Mahtava tunnelma, joskin hiukan kuumottavaa kun jää paukahteli ja ritisi vähän matkan päässä..

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Oliskohan naskalit hyvät olla jääpyöräilyssäkin? Ja ne vaihtovaatteet kelluntarepussa. Retkiluistelijoilta voi kysellä lisää. Läski taitaa onneksi kellua, ettei mene pyörä pulaan.

----------


## Mika K

Varmasti olis ainakin naskalit paikallaan ja vielä suurimman osan talvesta. Muukaan varuste ei haittaa, mikäli yhtään kauempana asutuksesta ajelee.

Oulussa muuten oli nyt etelätuuli nostanut perinteisesti jään päälle paikoin vettä sen verran, että kengät kastuu. Lienee samaa vaivaa olla muuallakin rannikolla. Saattaa lähitulevaisuudessa olla mukavan jännittäviä kerroksia rannoilla, kunhan taas kunnon pakkaset palaavat tässä piakkoin..

----------


## Antza44

> ^Minä myös! Voisin näyttää pohjoisen Lahden takuupolut joskus. Omat seurakaverit kun Hiihtävät, Hankijuoksevat ja harrastavat muita H-hommia.



Kuulostaa suunnitelmalta. Viikonloppu pikkasen auki vielä mitä tehdään, mutta tuo vois olla varteenotettavaa toimintaa, jos ollaan kotosalla.

----------


## Antza44

> Perustakaapas joku Lahden läskilenkit ketju, niin vois iteki lähteä joku kerta sinnepäin ajelee.



Hollolan/Lahden LÄSKI lenkit. Tuli nimeksi.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...L%C4SKI-lenkit

----------


## Two-Shoes

> ^ Oliskohan naskalit hyvät olla jääpyöräilyssäkin? Ja ne vaihtovaatteet kelluntarepussa. Retkiluistelijoilta voi kysellä lisää. Läski taitaa onneksi kellua, ettei mene pyörä pulaan.



Joo oli naskalit kaulassa roikkumassa. Sen verran ohutta oli jää ja kova virta tolla alueella. Tervettä se on mun mielestä vähän jännittää tota jäätä ja vettä niin ei tule tehtyä mitään tyhmää  :Hymy:

----------


## Sukkula

> Kelpasi aamu taas fiilistellä. Tapasin myös näillä korkeusasteilla melkoisen harvinaisuuden; fatbikerin. Vaihdoimme jopa muutaman sanaisen, liekö foorumilaisia?



Joo mehä siellä tavattiin! Nappasin samalla reissulla itekkin muutaan kuvan:

----------


## brilleaux

> Joo mehä siellä tavattiin! Nappasin samalla reissulla itekkin muutaan kuvan:



Se mun valitsema reitti oli harha-askel; latupohjat olikin jo valmiit ja hiihtäjiä täynnä. Pelonsekaisin tuntein ja hyvin nöyrä katse kasvoilla yritin nopsaan sukkuloida pois sieltä.  :Leveä hymy: 
Toki ilman yhtään (ääneen lausuttua) negatiivista huomautusta selvisin kuin selvisinkin kunnialla pois.

----------


## paskalokki

Tässä ketjussa taitaa kokoontua suurin osa läskeilijöistä, joten kauanko olitte ajaneet ennenkuin lähditte ekoihin MTB-kisoihin läskillä? Vasta pari kuukautta ajanut ja houkuttaa jo muutama MTB Marathon tossa kesän mittaan, illat menneet videoita ja kuvia katsellessa.

Tuo pari kuukautta on myös oma maastokokemus tässä samassa ja maantieltäkään ei oikeastaan ole kuin toukokuun lopusta tuntemuksia. Kiinnostusta on vaan rutkasti.

----------


## Kemizti

Vuosisitten hankin paksukaisen, FinlandiaMTB oli eka kisa minkä ajoin, tahko kun jäi väliin muksun syntymän takia..

----------


## paskalokki

Ja toki on noissa eri pituisia matkoja, mutta joku 60km voisi olla maksimimatka jos tässä alkuvuoden aktiivisestikin ajelee ja laskee menemään. Toki riippuu maastostakin paljon.

----------


## kmw

Paskalokki menee sekaan vaan. Eihän kukaan oleta että läski liikkuu oikeaa kisavauhtia. Paitti jonkun alla.

----------


## artzi

Lakjärven laavu Kuhankuonolla... nyt. Raskasta loskalenkkiä, mutta läskillä pääsee.

----------


## paskalokki

Eikä tässä olla edes suunittelemassa "kisaamista" vaan lähinnä tuota yhteisajelua suorittaa, uusien maisemien näkemistä ja kisakokemusta tai mikskä sitä voi kutsuakaan. Eiköhän siellä poluilla pienet kiristämiset kisamielessä tule sitten aika ajoin kun sille päälle sattuu, ihan uusi tantere tämä fillaririlla kisailu vaan.

Mikäli myyjä toimittaa Suomeen niin tästä PDW Dave's Mud Shovel-lokarit eteen ja taakse 40 eurolla päivän kurssilla: http://www.amazon.co.uk/PDW-Daves-Sh.../dp/B008OE5SF6

Ei ole tunnuksia nyt tässä niin en nää saako Suomeen asti noita.

edit: Koo Bikesilta suoraan 46e~ lokarit ja postit 6e~ eli reilu viiskymppiä on tuoltakin, mutta kotiin kannettuna. Eli jos itse nuo meinaan hankkia niin mikäli ei kivijalasta irtoa min. 55 eurolla niin voi olla, että tilaan tuolta. Tästä läheltä jos joku tarvitsee niin samoilla posteilla saisi, mikäli päädyn tilaamaan.

----------


## Kemizti

Tuossa vielä läskillä fiilistelyä Finlandiasta, siellä on pelkkää alamäkee.. Hehe  :Vink: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm9xeiLK4Y

----------


## brilleaux

Nehän tulloo selkä edellä vastaan!  :Leveä hymy: 

EDIT: Muutaman kerran tuolla käyny. Ensivuonna voisikin tosiaan mennä läskillä!

----------


## paskalokki

> Tuossa vielä läskillä fiilistelyä Finlandiasta, siellä on pelkkää alamäkee.. Hehe 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm9xeiLK4Y



Vauhdikasta menoa, kelpaisi ajella. Ei sillä, etteikö olisi valmis tekemään nousujen ja rytyytysten eteen, mutta mukavalta näytti. Vähän hymyilytti tuo 4:20 lasku pusikkoon.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## lacrits68

> Tuossa vielä läskillä fiilistelyä Finlandiasta, siellä on pelkkää alamäkee.. Hehe 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm9xeiLK4Y



:O ristus 50km/h läskillä...mulla kun tuo 30km/h kauhistuttaa ( tottumaton kun ole) tuntuu just että mutkissa kiesi karkaa käsistä! :/

//J

----------


## Ansis

Uusi pyörä ja uudet kujeet

Mutta kyllä vaihteisto tulee vaihtumaan aika hätään. Ei Shitmano osaa tehdä muita kuin virveleitä

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> :O ristus 50km/h läskillä...mulla kun tuo 30km/h kauhistuttaa ( tottumaton kun ole) tuntuu just että mutkissa kiesi karkaa käsistä! :/
> 
> //J



Hieno pätkä ja hyvät vauhdit! Kieltämättä kutkuttais johonkin kisaan osallistua kyllä!

----------


## Simo Ahtola

Hei,

Juu jäille ehdottomasti naskalit, ja niiden paikka on sitten kaulassa ei taskussa!

Reppu jossa on vaihtovaatteet pakattuna vesitiiviisti, vaikka tupla muovipussiin, kelluttaa tarvittaessa ja helpottaa jäälle paluuta.

Heittoköysi on myös retkuluistelijoiden standardi varuste, sen voi heittää kaverille joka auttaa ylös jorpakosta.

Ja tietenkin se tärkein jäillä liikkumisessa on se kaverin mukaan otto, yksin pulassa on aika ankeaa...

T. Simo, Retkuluisteleva Läskeilijä

----------


## brilleaux

> Kieltämättä kutkuttais johonkin kisaan osallistua kyllä!



Tahkolle vaan! Saadaan enemmänkin läskejä sinne. 
Vaikka se nyt semmoinen massatapahtuma onkin...

----------


## Kemizti

> :O ristus 50km/h läskillä...mulla kun tuo 30km/h kauhistuttaa ( tottumaton kun ole) tuntuu just että mutkissa kiesi karkaa käsistä! :/
> 
> //J



Gps-jäljessä maksiminopeus oli muuten 65,8km/h..  :Vink: 
http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/561683330

edit: nopeus on tuolla matkanvarrella, ei alussa.. ja kyseessä GPS, ei sportstracker..  :Vink:  taisi kyseisessä kohdassa olla helevatan jyrkkä alamäki..

----------


## Tank Driver

Tainnut jäädä automatkalla mittari päälle.

----------


## paskalokki

Näyttäähän esim. Sports Trackerkin monesti juuri kun on saanut GPS-jäljestä kiinni ja ennen "Aloita"-napin painamista 130km/h mistä putoaa kahdella tiputuksella muutamaan kilometriin tunnissa. Uusimpien päivitysten myötä ei ole tätä tehnyt, mutta vielä kesällä teki. Aina ei ollut noin överi tuo haamulukema, joten joutu vähän miettimään, että onko ollut mahista mennä noin kovaa jossakin matkan aikana.

----------


## rjrm



----------


## mutanaama

> Uusi pyörä ja uudet kujeet
> 
> Mutta kyllä vaihteisto tulee vaihtumaan aika hätään. Ei Shitmano osaa tehdä muita kuin virveleitä



Ite heivasin just x9:n helvettiin ja laitoin xt:n tilalle. Tuntuu taas, että olis oikeat vaihteet. Mutta ei jatketa tätä s/s vääntöä sen enempää.

----------


## IncBuff

Läskifiilistelyt jäi tänään 1.5 kilsaan kun eilisessä vesisateessa uitettu pyörä jäätyi eikä mikään enää toiminut.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Eilen saattoi fiilistellä pojan todella onnekkaasti vuosi sitten saaman sankarikameran kanssa, ja tietysti pyörän.
Ei laatua, ei maisemaa, ei vettä rantaa rakkaampaa. Eikä vauhtia mikä edellä olevassa.
Tänään puut roikkui poluilla ja oli märkää sekä tahmasta. Ei lainkaan yhtä letkeää menoa.
(samoin minäkin vaihoin ne SRAMit Shimanoon)

----------


## Sukkula

> Se mun valitsema reitti oli harha-askel; latupohjat olikin jo valmiit ja hiihtäjiä täynnä. Pelonsekaisin tuntein ja hyvin nöyrä katse kasvoilla yritin nopsaan sukkuloida pois sieltä. 
> Toki ilman yhtään (ääneen lausuttua) negatiivista huomautusta selvisin kuin selvisinkin kunnialla pois.



Itekki eksyin sieltä kautta aiemmin. Tosin jo melkeen viikkoa aikasemmin. Sillon ei ollu mitään latupohjaa ajeltu, mutta muutamia hiihtäjiä kuitenki oli. Pitääpi nyt siis kesään asti välttää niitä teitä.

----------


## Jukkis

> Eikä tässä olla edes suunittelemassa "kisaamista" vaan lähinnä tuota yhteisajelua suorittaa, uusien maisemien näkemistä ja kisakokemusta tai mikskä sitä voi kutsuakaan. Eiköhän siellä poluilla pienet kiristämiset kisamielessä tule sitten aika ajoin kun sille päälle sattuu, ihan uusi tantere tämä fillaririlla kisailu vaan.
> 
> Mikäli myyjä toimittaa Suomeen niin tästä PDW Dave's Mud Shovel-lokarit eteen ja taakse 40 eurolla päivän kurssilla: http://www.amazon.co.uk/PDW-Daves-Sh.../dp/B008OE5SF6
> 
> Ei ole tunnuksia nyt tässä niin en nää saako Suomeen asti noita.
> 
> edit: Koo Bikesilta suoraan 46e~ lokarit ja postit 6e~ eli reilu viiskymppiä on tuoltakin, mutta kotiin kannettuna. Eli jos itse nuo meinaan hankkia niin mikäli ei kivijalasta irtoa min. 55 eurolla niin voi olla, että tilaan tuolta. Tästä läheltä jos joku tarvitsee niin samoilla posteilla saisi, mikäli päädyn tilaamaan.



ShockTherapyn parihinta 59 ja kun sattuu putiikki olemaan työmatkan varrella en lähde muutaman killingin takia ulkomailta tilaamaan  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Ski

Hyvää Uutta Vuotta Syötteeltä

----------


## PaH

^ miks musta tuntuu et tommonen pakkaspölly on ajoalustana kivompi ku 10cm vetistä sohjua??? 



hieno kuva ski_llä

----------


## tinke77

Eikä tuo pakkasen kovettama kuori ja ryyniä alla ollut oikein mukava sekään, etenkään nousuissa...

----------


## Hippo

Kyllä Syöte on läskeilijälle ehdottoman mahdottoman suositeltava kisa. Oma sarja kaikilla matkoilla ja kunnon palkinnot. Maasto suorastaan suosii lihavia. Samoin Rokualla on tulevana suvena oma sarja paksuille. Että sinne sitten taas, kaikki, muutkin, myös.

----------


## paskalokki

Syöte olisi omassa kalenterissa mahdollinen, Tahko on ainoa mikä ei ole vapaa.

----------


## Mika K

Asiahan on sitten sillä päätetty  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Syöte olisi omassa kalenterissa mahdollinen, Tahko on ainoa mikä ei ole vapaa.



Syöte on aivan loistava kisa. Meininki on letkeää ja hampaat irvessä ei vedetä kuin ehkä ihan kärjessä ja sen tuntumassa.

----------


## paskalokki

> Syöte on aivan loistava kisa. Meininki on letkeää ja hampaat irvessä ei vedetä kuin ehkä ihan kärjessä ja sen tuntumassa.



Mukava kuulla, että siellä pärjää (kai?) loppuun asti muutkin kuin kisakuskit. Onneksii Vierumäen MTB Marathon on jo toukokuun lopussa ennen muita niin kerkeää hakemaan perspektiiviä ja tuntumaa tuohon touhuun, kerkeehän tuossa sitten vielä ilmottautua vaikka ja minne.

----------


## IncBuff

> Mukava kuulla, että siellä pärjää (kai?) loppuun asti muutkin kuin kisakuskit.



Pärjää pärjää. Siellä on kaikentasoisia kuskeja viivalla sekä ihan vasta-aloittaneita että pitkään harrastaneita ja kisanneita.

----------


## paskalokki

> Pärjää pärjää. Siellä on kaikentasoisia kuskeja viivalla sekä ihan vasta-aloittaneita että pitkään harrastaneita ja kisanneita.



Eikö noissa samankaltaisissa muissa skaboissa oo niin paljon, luulisi ainakin ne pari olevan.

----------


## Ski

Mitä luultavimmin monessa MTB kisassa on ensi kesänä FAT sarja. Syötteellä se on ollut jo kauan  :Hymy: 

Loistava reitti ja paikka olla vaikka pitempään kisaa ennen tai jälkeen. 

Ai niin, ja täällä voi ajaa talvellakin  :Hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

Vierumäellä oli myös jo tänä vuonna ainakin.

----------


## Arskav

Minäkään en ole kisaillut koskaan pöörällä..mutta taidanpa syöte mtbeen nykästä läskillä :Hymy:  jos on yhtään samaa tuntua kun massahiihdossa niin kivaa on!

----------


## kmw

> Tuossa vielä läskillä fiilistelyä Finlandiasta, siellä on pelkkää alamäkee.. Hehe 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm9xeiLK4Y



Hyvä raina, dänksistä. Jotenkin tuli ihan kesä mieleen.

----------


## heccu



----------


## Kemizti

Ompa jotenki helevata hiano kuva!!

----------


## kim71

> Eikä tässä olla edes suunittelemassa "kisaamista" vaan lähinnä tuota yhteisajelua suorittaa, uusien maisemien näkemistä ja kisakokemusta tai mikskä sitä voi kutsuakaan. Eiköhän siellä poluilla pienet kiristämiset kisamielessä tule sitten aika ajoin kun sille päälle sattuu, ihan uusi tantere tämä fillaririlla kisailu vaan.
> 
> Mikäli myyjä toimittaa Suomeen niin tästä PDW Dave's Mud Shovel-lokarit eteen ja taakse 40 eurolla päivän kurssilla: http://www.amazon.co.uk/PDW-Daves-Sh.../dp/B008OE5SF6
> 
> Ei ole tunnuksia nyt tässä niin en nää saako Suomeen asti noita.
> 
> edit: Koo Bikesilta suoraan 46e~ lokarit ja postit 6e~ eli reilu viiskymppiä on tuoltakin, mutta kotiin kannettuna. Eli jos itse nuo meinaan hankkia niin mikäli ei kivijalasta irtoa min. 55 eurolla niin voi olla, että tilaan tuolta. Tästä läheltä jos joku tarvitsee niin samoilla posteilla saisi, mikäli päädyn tilaamaan.



ei noista muovin paloista kannata maksaa tollaisia summia. Esim. tämä eturoiskesuoja läskiin keskisiltä 4.95egee.

----------


## Ansis

> Ite heivasin just x9:n helvettiin ja laitoin xt:n tilalle. Tuntuu taas, että olis oikeat vaihteet. Mutta ei jatketa tätä s/s vääntöä sen enempää.



Juu ei jatketa, makuasioita ja tottumuskysymyksiä

----------


## devon

Aloitetaanpas uusi vuosi läskisuunnittelufiiliksillä: tämän vuoden läskitavoitteeksi aion asettaa itselleni Blackborow-projektin aloittamisen. Tarjolla olevat runkovärit eivät nappaa yhtään, joten vaihtoehdot ovat odottaa ensi vuoden värit tai maalauttaa runko omatoimisesti. Osia voisi alkaa keräilemään nurkkiin, mutta jonkinlaisia suuntaviivoja pitäisi varmaan ensin mallailla, mitä tasoa ja millä kokoonpanolla yms. Entäs mitä mieltä raati on: onko vaivan väärti kokeilla hiilikuitukehiä erittäin kunnianhimottomassa lyllertelyssä?

Projektilla ei ole kiire ja budjettia en ole edes miettinyt. Ajan kanssa varmaan helpointa bongailla alennuksia ja kerätä hyviäkin osia pienemmällä budjetilla. Tämän hetken ajatus on, että vielä ensi talvi menisi nykyisellä.

Blackborow'n valitsin, koska se on yksi niitä harvoja täysläskejä, joita saa riittävän pienenä kokona tällaiselle pätkälle ja Muklukin myötä tykästyin Salsaan. Muitakin merkkejä/malleja saa ehdottaa, mutta 159 cm pitkälle vaihtoehdot on rajatummat.

Muklukin haluan pitää rinnalla ainakin sen aikaa, että pääsen vertaamaan pyöriä kunnolla. Sittenhän sen vasta tietää onko siinä tosiläskissä niin suurta eroa tuohon rimpulampaan verrattuna.

----------


## Antza44

^Ilmanmuuta kuituvantella, jos pudjettisen kestää. -Niissä on, että, jos aikomus tehdä maxsimi leveä rengastus 100mm CS , Bud ja Lou joutuu tyytymään tällä hetkellä 90mm kuituvanteisiin, mutta jos niillä meinaa kivikossakin ajella, niin en itse ainakaan 90mm leveempiä laittaskaan. 
Jostain kumman syystä Saksan maalla esim. tuo kyseinen runkosetti napoineen on jonkun verran edukkaampi, kuin Suomessa vaikka Muklukki on liki saman hintainen.

----------


## Sandzsteedt

> Aloitetaanpas uusi vuosi läskisuunnittelufiiliksillä: tämän vuoden läskitavoitteeksi aion asettaa itselleni Blackborow-projektin aloittamisen. Tarjolla olevat runkovärit eivät nappaa yhtään, joten vaihtoehdot ovat odottaa ensi vuoden värit tai maalauttaa runko omatoimisesti. Osia voisi alkaa keräilemään nurkkiin, mutta jonkinlaisia suuntaviivoja pitäisi varmaan ensin mallailla, mitä tasoa ja millä kokoonpanolla yms. Entäs mitä mieltä raati on: onko vaivan väärti kokeilla hiilikuitukehiä erittäin kunnianhimottomassa lyllertelyssä?



Kolmisen viikkoa sitten sain oman Blackborowni ajokuntoon ja käytössä on Nextien kuitukehät.
Kuitukehiä suosittelen lämpimästi jos budjetti sen kestää. Painoero on  huomattava, mutta suurin etu ainakin noilla Nextien kehillä on tubeless  käytön helppous.
Blackborow on jämäkän tuntuinen polkea putkelta kun alla on kuitukiekot  läpiakseleilla, mutta ei tuo mikään kevyt kisaläski ole vaan tehty  enemmän retkimöyrintään. Medium koon runko painoi noin 2200g ja keula  about 1000g.


Vannepuolella on muutama vaihtoehto riippuen halutuista ominaisuuksista:
Max leveys - Tällä hetkellä menee Surly Clown Shoen, HEDin ja Sarman voitoksi. Clown Shoe on halvin, mutta painavin. HEDi taitaa olla kevein ja kallein. Sarma jostain sieltä väliltä. Kaikissa kuitenkin samanlainen litteä profiili, joka kerää lunta.

Lumen/sonnan halkojaprofiili kompromissi leveydellä - Tällä hetkellä sen voittaa Nextie Wild Dragoneilla. Korkea profiili ja 90mm leveä. Ei ainakaan omalla kokemuksella ole lumi kertaakaan takertunut kyytiin samalla tavalla kuten kävi Clown Shoella ajellessa. Haittapuolena tuplaseinämäinen rakenne joka meinaa sitä että jos onnistut saamaan vettä vanteen sisälle niin se pitää kuivata hyvin ettei se jäädy ja halkaise kehää. MTBR:n puolella jotkut raportoivat veden lorinaa kehän sisällä kun olivat jossain niillä lätränneet.



Sun suunniteltu rakentelu aikataulu on vaan sen verran pitkä että jos et meinaa edes 2015 talvilumille pyörää ajokuntoon saada niin sulla on jo silloin mietinnässä kymmenkunta muuta vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## ooppari

Paripäivää sitten Rovaniemellä oli hyvä "leveillä" ( voi lukea monella tapaa ) renkailla ihan normaalipyöräteillä.

----------


## devon

> Sun suunniteltu rakentelu aikataulu on vaan sen verran pitkä että jos et meinaa edes 2015 talvilumille pyörää ajokuntoon saada niin sulla on jo silloin mietinnässä kymmenkunta muuta vaihtoehtoa.



Takana on (aivan liian) pitkä lomautus, jonka aiheuttamia taloudellisia vahinkoja saa paikata hetken, sillä välin on aikaa saalistaa parhaat tarjoukset ja haaveilla suuresti.

----------


## MARA84

Ite olen monet vuodet kesät/talvet ajellut kahden hiitopaikan välillä kulkevaan hiitoladun pohjaa koska lähistöllä ei ole muita "polkuja" ajettavana.
Hiihtäjiä on talvisin tullut vastaan mutta vielä ei ole kukaan uskaltanut aukaista suutaan nega/positiivisessa mielessä.
Tosin en ole ite perinteisen latua tallannut koskaan vaan ajanut sitä luistelutyylin hiitämiseen tarkoitettua levennystä, "lustelupaanaksi" taitavat hiihtäjän sitä kutsua.

----------


## Isä nitro

Noista PDW Dave's Mud Shoveleista. Ostin sellaiset Briteistä pari kuukautta sitten. Arvokkaat olivat, mutta ajavat asiansa riittävän hyvin. Etulärpäke tippui Global Fat bike dayn kunniaksi polulle. Onneksi löysin sen ja laitoin neljän nepparin kaveriksi vielä nippusiteellä kiinni runkoon. Takalärpäkkeessä on sama vika kuin kaikissa vastaavissa systeemeissä (ainakin mitä minulla on): vaikka kuinka suoritstaisi niin on kohta sentin verran joko vasemmalla tahi oikealla. No, on pysynyt pylly kuivana kuitenkin. Mutta tuohon hintaan odottaisin vähän tasokkaampia ratkaisuja.

----------


## MARA84

Laitetaanpa muutama fiilistely kuva, kun tuli ekankerran otettua 10v vanha pokkari mukaan pyöräreissulle, kun en satu vielä omistamaan sellaista kännyä missä ois kunnon kamera.
Tänään kävin 24km 1h:50min ajelemassa pääasiassa mehtäautoteitä ja vähän mehtänpuolellakin. Ilma oli +2selssiusta ja kuiva puoli pilvinen. Tänään en vielä hiitoladuilla käynyt, muuta kuin tuohon laavulle ajoin.
On se vaan voimia vaativaa hommaa ajaa umpihangessa, tuossa raiteden välissä
Mehtässä traktorin urissa oli mukava päästellä

----------


## iTomi66

Hyvää Uutta Vuotta kaikille...

.... ja aurinkoisia ajokelejä toivotellaan napapiiriltä!

----------


## Pexxi

Kyllähän tota hiihtobaanoilla ajamista pitäisi mahdollisuuksien mukaan välttämään. Omassa kylässä ollaan epävirallisesti sovittu että voidaan ajaa ladun sivussa (lähinnä lyhyttä siirtymää), voisihan siinä muutenkin ajaa mutta parempi sopia niin ehkä jotenkin hyväksyttävämpää. Osa ihmisistä sanonut että voisihan luistelu-urallakin ajaa mutta aina on mielensäpahoittajia joilla sitten lisäksi on suuri suu. Ollaan niin kauheita kun tuhotaan ladut jne. Kesällä kannattaa vähän kierrellä mihin voisi vetää talvipolkuja ja vaikka lumikengillä käy sitten aukomassa. Jos niitä muitakin kuskeja tulisi niin saisi sitten tulevaisuudessa enemmän reittejä, niin ainakin itse ajattelen. Suunnitelmia olisi vaikka kuinka mutta kun ei jaksa sitten pitää uria auki kun kylässä taitaa olla tasan kaksi läskikuskia. Edes tuplaantuisi määrä... Niin ja hiihdän itsekin.

----------


## Halloo halloo

http://www.whileoutriding.com/south-...trail-to-cusco

Fatbiking the Cusqueñan Railtrail; Bolivia to Peru.

----------


## Lauttis

Etelässä ei kelit ole hääppöset ja autokin on hiihtoladulla.

----------


## brilleaux

> Kyllähän tota hiihtobaanoilla ajamista pitäisi mahdollisuuksien mukaan välttämään.



Tätä en juuri ymmärrä. Miksi pitäisi? Läski ei tee mitään vahinkoa latupohjalle. Ja miksi metsiemme ulkoilureitit pitäisi talvella olla vain yhden harrastajaryhmän käytössä?
Luulisi sinne kaikkien mahtuvan.
Viime ajolla juuri eksyin latupohjalle, hiihtäjiä oli pirusti. Hyvin siellä mahtuivat kaikki liikkumaan.
Varmasti monella oli mielessä perkeleitä kun siellä seassa kohteliaasti liikuin. Kukaan ei suutaan kyllä avannut.

En mä näkis tuolla liikkumisessa mitään eroa kelvillä liikkumiseen. Kyllä me kaikki sinne mahdutaan?
Hiihtäjät vaan tuntuu omistavan metsän näin talvisin, ikävä kyllä. Itse koen tämän kovin kummalliseksi.

Kun ei se muiden ryhmien latupohjalla liikkuminen aiheuta mitään vahinkoa. Kun ei ajeta/kävellä latujen päällä.

Edit: Jyväskylässä siis on paljon mukavia polkujakin auki talvella ja mieluummin niitä pitkin liikunkin. Mutta joskus takaisin lähtöpisteeseen päästäkseen on pakko ajella latupohjia, kun en näe kiinnostavaksi mennä samaa reittiä takaisin.

----------


## savierk

Nextien kehät saapui juuri sopivasti ennen viikon lomaa.




Tubelessia en kerenny ennen lähtöä tekemään, mutta kokeillaan heti lomien jälkeen. Mutiksen video hieman laitto mietityttämään, että jaksanko alkaa Dillingereillä värkkäämään.  :Hymy:  Etukiekosta piti käyttää venttiilin sielua pois, koska se vähän vuoti. Imasi renkaan sisälle ja reunat oli tosi tiukassa kehällä. Se ainakin lupailee hyvää tubelessille.  :Leveä hymy: 




Kamat kyytiin ja auton keula kohti Syötettä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Southpaw

> Noista PDW Dave's Mud Shoveleista. Ostin sellaiset Briteistä pari kuukautta sitten. Arvokkaat olivat, mutta ajavat asiansa riittävän hyvin. Etulärpäke tippui Global Fat bike dayn kunniaksi polulle. Onneksi löysin sen ja laitoin neljän nepparin kaveriksi vielä nippusiteellä kiinni runkoon. Takalärpäkkeessä on sama vika kuin kaikissa vastaavissa systeemeissä (ainakin mitä minulla on): vaikka kuinka suoritstaisi niin on kohta sentin verran joko vasemmalla tahi oikealla. No, on pysynyt pylly kuivana kuitenkin. Mutta tuohon hintaan odottaisin vähän tasokkaampia ratkaisuja.



Toikalta poimin moiset muutama vuosi sitten. Hintaa en muista, muttei nyt ertyisen kalliinakaan ole mieleen jäänyt. Mitkähän susikappaleet olet kaukomailta hommannut. Omassa versiossani ongelma on ennemminkin ylikireät nepparit etummaisessa suojassa. No way irtoaa itsestään. Takalokarissa on ainakin minulla kiristyssäätö eikä lokari itsestään liiku pl. kaatumisen seurauksena. Kerran kun kireyden laittaa kohdalleen, ei säätöjä jatkossa tarvita. Mud shovelit yhdessä Mucky Nutzin face fender XL:n kanssa ovat toimiva yhdistelmä.

----------


## MARA84

> Tätä en juuri ymmärrä. Miksi pitäisi? Läski ei tee mitään vahinkoa latupohjalle. Ja miksi metsiemme ulkoilureitit pitäisi talvella olla vain yhden harrastajaryhmän käytössä?
> Luulisi sinne kaikkien mahtuvan.
> Viime ajolla juuri eksyin latupohjalle, hiihtäjiä oli pirusti. Hyvin siellä mahtuivat kaikki liikkumaan.
> Varmasti monella oli mielessä perkeleitä kun siellä seassa kohteliaasti liikuin. Kukaan ei suutaan kyllä avannut.
> 
> En mä näkis tuolla liikkumisessa mitään eroa kelvillä liikkumiseen. Kyllä me kaikki sinne mahdutaan?
> Hiihtäjät vaan tuntuu omistavan metsän näin talvisin, ikävä kyllä. Itse koen tämän kovin kummalliseksi.
> 
> Kun ei se muiden ryhmien latupohjalla liikkuminen aiheuta mitään vahinkoa. Kun ei ajeta/kävellä latujen päällä.
> ...



Meinaa vähän latupohjat vielä tässävaiheessa lumitilannetta olla pehmosia jopa läskin alla, joten toistaaiseksi vältän ajelua mutta lumitilanteen paratessa ja latupohjien kovetessa en nää mitään estettä siellä liikuskelulle.
Edellistalvina olen ajellut normi maasturilla 2,3"nappularenkailla niin vähemmän jättävät nekin jälkeä kuin suksen reuna luistellessa.

----------


## villho

Fatbike Espoo lähti metsään paistamaan makkaraa tänään.

----------


## Shimaani

Savierkin pyörissä on mukavan hillitty värimualima.  Jätti-iso vihreä pallura tähän.

----------


## Pexxi

Itse en taas ymmärrä miksi on tarve sinne hiihtäjien sekaan leveälle baanalle tunkea mutta meitä on moneksi. Mutta mennään jokainen tyylillämme, itselle tuo on se ja sama.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Savierkin pyörä on aivan hemmetin hieno! Näyttää kyllä oma Farley niiiin harmaavarpuselta…

----------


## jcool

> Tätä en juuri ymmärrä. Miksi pitäisi? Läski ei tee mitään vahinkoa latupohjalle. Ja miksi metsiemme ulkoilureitit pitäisi talvella olla vain yhden harrastajaryhmän käytössä?
> Luulisi sinne kaikkien mahtuvan.
> Viime ajolla juuri eksyin latupohjalle, hiihtäjiä oli pirusti. Hyvin siellä mahtuivat kaikki liikkumaan.
> Varmasti monella oli mielessä perkeleitä kun siellä seassa kohteliaasti liikuin. Kukaan ei suutaan kyllä avannut.
> 
> En mä näkis tuolla liikkumisessa mitään eroa kelvillä liikkumiseen. Kyllä me kaikki sinne mahdutaan?
> Hiihtäjät vaan tuntuu omistavan metsän näin talvisin, ikävä kyllä. Itse koen tämän kovin kummalliseksi.
> 
> Kun ei se muiden ryhmien latupohjalla liikkuminen aiheuta mitään vahinkoa. Kun ei ajeta/kävellä latujen päällä.
> ...



Mä jouduin ajamaan viimeksi noin 300m latua ja pitihän siinä yhen Juha Miedon avatua, haukkui hölmöläiseksi. No ite se tuli väärällä puolen vastaa, ei vissiin kuntoreiteillä ole sääntöjä? No ihan sama, joudun ajaan jatkossakin ;-)

----------


## Marsusram

> Fatbike Espoo lähti metsään paistamaan makkaraa tänään.
> <vidio>



Näytti ihan jotta menitte Bemböölestä Oittaan kautta Sorlammelle ja Srap Car -mossen kautta pois.
Ettekö nähny tossa 00:45 hevoshaan kohdalla oli selvästi luistelusuksen jälkiä, menitte siis ajamaan ladulla!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tomibert

> Itse en taas ymmärrä miksi on tarve sinne hiihtäjien sekaan leveälle baanalle tunkea mutta meitä on moneksi. Mutta mennään jokainen tyylillämme, itselle tuo on se ja sama.



Minusta olisi hyvä, jos Suomessakin voitaisiin sopia yhteiset pelisäännöt hiihtourilla liikkumiseen kuten monissa amerikkalaisissa murtomaahiihtokeskuksissa on tehty, ks. esim http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...-trails-35924/ , http://www.kingdomtrails.org/trails/winter-bike-trails/ ja https://www.imba.com/resources/land-...tion/fat-bikes

Joskus tuntuu siltä, että monet lähtevät suksien päälle ainoastaan mieltään pahoittamaan, ja sehän käy helposti jos vastaan tulee jotain joka hiihtää väärin tai ei ole sukset. Kannattaa siis läskipyöräillä niin, että turhia välikohtauksia ei synny. 

Itse pyöräilen hiihtoreiteillä seuraavaan tapaan:
- en jätä syvempiä jälkiä kuin mitä suksista ja sauvoista jää
- en aja latu-urissa, ylitän ne kohtisuoraan jos pitää ylittää
- muistan ladun elinkaaren, eli jos vaikka pyryttää runsaasti lunta, ei jälkien kanssa ole ihan niin tarkkaa, latu kunnostetaan seuraavana aamuna uudelleen kuitenkin
- väistän aina hiihtäjiä
- pyörälenkit talvella tapahtuvat usein pimeään aikaan. Valaisemattomat ladut ovat pimeällä melko hiljaisia paikkoja eikä pyöräily siellä häiritse ketään kunhan jälkiä ei jää.

Omalla kohdallani järvelle lanatun hiihtoreitin käyttö lyhentää työmatkaa useilla kilometreillä, joten pidän reittivalintaani hyvinkin perusteltuna. Ei siellä aamulla tai iltapimeällä yleensä edes hiihtäjiä näe - ja jos näkee, he yleensä haluavat tietää lisää läskipyöräilystä.

- Tomi

----------


## cuppis

Latupohjien monikäyttöisyydestä pitäisi päästä keskustelemaan asioista päättävien henkilöiden kanssa. Suomalainen uskoo kylttejä joten mielestäni olisi hyvä, että yhteisesti sovittaisiin/päätettäisiin pelisäännöt ja ne ilmoitettaisiin yksiselitteisesti kyltissä latu-uran alussa.
Varsinkin reiteillä joissa ei ole luistelubaanaa mutta kahden ladun väliin jäävä tila on kohtuullisen leveä, voitaisiin keskikaista pyhittää kävelijöille ja pyöräilijöille. Kun tämä käytäntö kerrottaisiin kyltissä niin tulisi vähemmän jupinaa.

----------


## brilleaux

^ +1 tälle.

----------


## FillaRilla

> Tätä en juuri ymmärrä. Miksi pitäisi? Läski ei tee mitään vahinkoa latupohjalle. Ja miksi metsiemme ulkoilureitit pitäisi talvella olla vain yhden harrastajaryhmän käytössä?
> Luulisi sinne kaikkien mahtuvan.
> Viime ajolla juuri eksyin latupohjalle, hiihtäjiä oli pirusti. Hyvin siellä mahtuivat kaikki liikkumaan.
> Varmasti monella oli mielessä perkeleitä kun siellä seassa kohteliaasti liikuin. Kukaan ei suutaan kyllä avannut.
> 
> En mä näkis tuolla liikkumisessa mitään eroa kelvillä liikkumiseen. Kyllä me kaikki sinne mahdutaan?
> Hiihtäjät vaan tuntuu omistavan metsän näin talvisin, ikävä kyllä. Itse koen tämän kovin kummalliseksi.
> 
> Kun ei se muiden ryhmien latupohjalla liikkuminen aiheuta mitään vahinkoa. Kun ei ajeta/kävellä latujen päällä.
> ...



Katoppakö se on niin, että hiihtäjät voi hiihtää vain siellä ladulla. *Fillaroida ja kävellä voi missä vain.* Muualla kun on hiekkaa, juurakkoisia ja kivisiä polkuja ja silleen. Näillä keleillä ei ole vielä niin väliä, ainakin täällä etelässä hiihtokelit on enimmäkseen hetkeksi ohi, mutta sitten, kun lunta taas tulee ja latuja hoidetaan, niin kyllä ne vaan menee pilalle jalankulusta ja pyöräilystä. Jos et itse hiihdä, niin et voi tietää, luulet vain ja omaksi eduksesi. On ikiaikainen laki, ettei etenkään hoidettua latua vaurioiteta edes jokamiehenoikeudessa mainituilla kulkutavoilla; kävellen, pyörällä ja ratsain. Vain suksella kuljetaan ladulla. Sivistyneelle ihmiselle aivan päivänselvä juttu.
Olet kyllä oikeassa, ettei latupohja (siis se kuntorata siinä lumen alla) läskillä vaurioidu, mutta latu kyllä. Tätä samaa jankutusta taidettiin pari vuotta sittenkin täällä käydä, ja tarvii sanoa että jos tällaisesta päivänselvyydestä jankutus alkaa taas, vähän myötähävettää olla fillaristi. Kaikille on tilaa. Mutta ei ladulla. Niin paitsi jossain päin nämä latupohjat on kelveihin verrattavissa ja silloin saattaa olla hankala perustella kävelykieltoa, kun  kaupankäyntimatka venyisi jopa kilometreillä. Ainakin Stadin lähiöissä tällaisia tilanteita ja paikkoja on ja se on kait on vaan hiihtäjänkin hyväksyttävä.

----------


## elasto

Menkää tänne fiilistelemään sitä hiihtolatupyöräilyä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...hiihtoladulla/

----------


## FillaRilla

^Hyvä vinkki. Tämä topikki on ollutkin positiivissävytteinen. Ei kannata pilata. :Hymy:

----------


## slow motion

> Etelässä ei kelit ole hääppöset ja autokin on hiihtoladulla.



Vastahan ne kuukaus sitten kaupungin ukkelit tota ihmettelivät :Hymy:

----------


## very heavy

tehokas tapa poistattaa raato on laittaa autoon ei saa hävittää kyltti ja ilmottaa siitä kaupungille,seuraavana päivänä on ukot itsetunnon puuskassa ja täynnä uhoa sitä raivaamassa.

----------


## Paxi

Vuoden ekat ajot suoritettu. Muklukki vielä laihdutuskuurilla. Syy saattaa paljastua kuva-arvoituksesta. Toivottavasti massakausi tulee pian meillekin päin.

----------


## freerider70

[QUOTE=Isä nitro;2311115 Takalärpäkkeessä on sama vika kuin kaikissa vastaavissa systeemeissä (ainakin mitä minulla on): vaikka kuinka suoritstaisi niin on kohta sentin verran joko vasemmalla tahi oikealla.[/QUOTE]

Tähän vaivaan auttaa aika usein kierros pari kangaserkkaa putken ympärille, ei luista kiinnitykset.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Peukku kierrätysmateriaalinallevassulle ja myös: <3

----------


## brilleaux

> vähän myötähävettää olla fillaristi. Kaikille on tilaa. Mutta ei ladulla.



Laitoit minut sivistymättömien moukkien kategoriaan. Seisomme siis samassa joukossa.  :Hymy:  Ja kyllä, myötähävettää olla fillaristi.  :Vink: 

Tämä tästä. Eipä tosiaan pilata hyvää ketjua. Pahoitteluni.

Edit: Ja en oikeasti usko nimenomaan läskillä ajamisen tekevän mitään vahinkoa latupohjalle, sivistyneissä maissahan se on jo sallittuakin paikoitellen?

----------


## cuppis

> Latupohjien monikäyttöisyydestä pitäisi päästä keskustelemaan asioista päättävien henkilöiden kanssa. Suomalainen uskoo kylttejä joten mielestäni olisi hyvä, että yhteisesti sovittaisiin/päätettäisiin pelisäännöt ja ne ilmoitettaisiin yksiselitteisesti kyltissä latu-uran alussa.
> Varsinkin reiteillä joissa ei ole luistelubaanaa mutta kahden ladun väliin jäävä tila on kohtuullisen leveä, voitaisiin keskikaista pyhittää kävelijöille ja pyöräilijöille. Kun tämä käytäntö kerrottaisiin kyltissä niin tulisi vähemmän jupinaa.



Sen verran vielä jatkan, että laitoin ehdotukseni Espoon kaupungin palautepalvelun kautta menemään joten jään odottamaan mitä vastataan.

----------


## tomikulmala

@cuppis: Tekisi mieli ehdottaa samaa omaan asuinkuntaan, mutta miten tuumit esimerkiksi sen asian, että fillari pysähtyy kuin seinään verrattuna suksiin? Saattaa aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita joissakin tapauksissa.

----------


## Arskav

> Vuoden ekat ajot suoritettu. Muklukki vielä laihdutuskuurilla. Syy saattaa paljastua kuva-arvoituksesta. Toivottavasti massakausi tulee pian meillekin päin.



 on kyllä jossain päin hienot syyskelit! Jossain länsi/lounais rannikolla?

----------


## cuppis

> @cuppis: Tekisi mieli ehdottaa samaa omaan asuinkuntaan, mutta miten tuumit esimerkiksi sen asian, että fillari pysähtyy kuin seinään verrattuna suksiin? Saattaa aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita joissakin tapauksissa.



En näe ongelmaa kun hiihtäjä menee ladulla ja pyöräilijä ladun vieressä. Sama tilanne meillä on kaikessa liikenteessä: kelvillä kävelijä pysähtyy kuin seinään verrattuna fillareihin ja skoottereihin. Maantiellä henkilöauto versus täysperävaunurekka jne...
Aina ja kaikkialla voi osua kohdalle vaaratilanteita mutta yhteisillä säännöillä niitä pyritään minimoimaan. 

Omalta osaltani lopetan hiihtokeskustelun tässä ketjussa, hauskaa päivää ja näkemiin.

----------


## Antza44

> Fatbike Espoo lähti metsään paistamaan makkaraa tänään.



Joko tuo lenkin keskenjättänyt on arjen tullen käynyt kaupoilla päivittämässä :Hymy: ? Hienoa Fiilistelyä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Raskas keli savossa. Lunta tuli parin tunnin lenkillö sen verran et paluumatkalla meinas omat jäljet hukkaantua ja toki melko raskaaks kävi poljento

----------


## brilleaux

^Nyt on ollut fiilistä! Peukut tälle.

----------


## Hääppönen

^^Onko tuo nyt sellainen lumitykki?  :Hymy:

----------


## Paxi

> on kyllä jossain päin hienot syyskelit! Jossain länsi/lounais rannikolla?



Oli tosiaan hieno ja nopea keli ajaa. Kyrdiksen kuvaa tosin hieman kateellisena katsellen. Sijainti Etelä-Ontario.

----------


## Arskav

Joo oulun seudulla olen saanut lumessa tarpoa! Kovilla pakkasilla jopa haikailin shortsi kelien perään :Vink: . Minä se en vaan osaa kuvia tänne laittaa:/ en löydä mitään kohtaa missä olis liitä tiedosto tms.

----------


## Jehu

Kylläpä oli taas hienoa työmatkafiilistelyä tuolla sohjossa. Pari kapearenkaisten taluttajaa tuli vastaan, eivät jostain syystä nyt kysyneet polkemisen raskaudesta mitään. Työkaverikin oli melkein edellisellä vähän miedommalla fiilistelykelillä jo vähän läskiä miettimässä, pitääpä maanantaina kysyä mikä on mielipide nyt  :Hymy: 





> Joo oulun seudulla olen saanut lumessa tarpoa! Kovilla pakkasilla jopa haikailin shortsi kelien perään. Minä se en vaan osaa kuvia tänne laittaa:/ en löydä mitään kohtaa missä olis liitä tiedosto tms.



Kuvia ei voi ladata suoraan tänne vaan ne pitää ensin latailla johonkin kuvapalveluun josta sitten ne voi linkittää, kuten esim. tuo kyrdiksen laittama kuva on photobucket.com:issa itse asiassa.

t. Janne

----------


## tomikulmala

Ainakin Tapatalk -ohjelmalla (Android, iKälätin...) voi lisätä kuvia suoraan puhelimesta. Menevät tällöin Imageshack-kuvapalveluun automaattisesti. Laatu on joskus mitä on, mutta yleensä ihan ok.

----------


## VilleW

> Kylläpä oli taas hienoa työmatkafiilistelyä tuolla sohjossa. Pari kapearenkaisten taluttajaa tuli vastaan, eivät jostain syystä nyt kysyneet polkemisen raskaudesta mitään. Työkaverikin oli melkein edellisellä vähän miedommalla fiilistelykelillä jo vähän läskiä miettimässä, pitääpä maanantaina kysyä mikä on mielipide nyt 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuvia ei voi ladata suoraan tänne vaan ne pitää ensin latailla johonkin kuvapalveluun josta sitten ne voi linkittää, kuten esim. tuo kyrdiksen laittama kuva on photobucket.com:issa itse asiassa.
> 
> t. Janne



Nyt pitää tunnustaa että hairahdin aamulla cycloon. Saatoivat siis olla mun pujottelut siellä nyt illasta. Kova pähkäily oli vielä katoksessa että Farley vai Caadx mutta nyt menin valitsemaan jälkimmäisen ja nastarenkaat. Sen verta oli peilijäällä tiet vielä aamusta. Kotimatkalla olis kyllä ollut Farley elementissään. Tulipa kuitenkin todistettua taas että läski saa toisetkin pyörät tuntuun paremmilta.

----------


## Arskav



----------


## Arskav

Mikäs se on täällä oulun pohjoispuolella ajaa, kun lunta tulee ovista ja ikkunoista!

----------


## Ski

Hienoa hienoa !  :Hymy:

----------


## devon

> Raskas keli savossa. Lunta tuli parin tunnin lenkillö sen verran et paluumatkalla meinas omat jäljet hukkaantua ja toki melko raskaaks kävi poljento



Olikohan sinun jäljet joita me seurailimme hyvän matkaa kelkkareittiä pitkin? Pyörät olivat aikatavalla juuri tuossa kunnossa parin tunnin möyrinnän jälkeen, mutta hauskaa oli! Matkaa ei kertynyt paljoa, mutta tulipahan puskettua sitäkin suuremmalla vastuksella. Kovin moni muu ei näyttänyt tuonne uskaltautuneen, pari koiranulkoiluttajaa oli kevyenliikenteenväylillä ihan asuinalueiden keskellä.

----------


## Rantanplan

[Länsirannikolta on loputkin lumet sulaneet.IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Arskav

Hieno kuva! Tasan ei mee nallekarkit :Hymy:  ilmojen kans.

----------


## eilolma

Nuoskalunta sopivasti läskin tampattavaksi tullut yön aikana Oulusa, ei meinannut malttaa kotiin tulla ollenkaan polun tamppaamisesta. Menkäähän mettään.

----------


## IncBuff

> Hieno kuva! Tasan ei mee nallekarkit ilmojen kans.



Ei niin. Kyllä muakin tuollainen lumettomuus harmittaisi.

----------


## villho

Lumi ei olisi pahitteeksi täällä Etelä-Suomessa, sillä nyt tuolla on poluilla kesä- ja talvikelien paskimmat puolet yhtäaikaa: kivet ja juuret paljaina, mutta paikka paikoin on hiton liukasta. Liukkauden vuoksi tarvitsee nastarenkaita, jotka sitten kyllä paskoo noihin kiviin, jos yrittää runtata.

Käytiin siis ulkoiluttamassa Fatboyta ja Muklukkia Nuuksion poluilla ja ajotoveri summasi aika hyvin: yhdellä nastarenkaalla pysyy pystyssä, kahdella pääsee eteenpäin.

----------


## Arskav

Oli kyllä raskas keli ajaa! lunta alkaa olla pakkautunut jo ihan kiitettävä määrä pyörän alle.

----------


## mutanaama

Buls...t. Keli oli just passeli. Reipas 3h Rajamäellä, eikä mitään valittamista. Olihan se niin, että nastoilla pääsi joka paikassa, mutta niin nastattomallakin, ehkä nyt vähän suti enemmän. Pikaisella tarkastuksella Huskeristä katosi edestä kolme nastaa ja D4:sta ei yhtään. Takana ei ollu nastoja ollenkaan, mikä toisaalta auttoi kivien kanssa, mutta taas toisaalta kun rengas oli GC, ei sitä pitoa sivuttain liiemmin ollut.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Täällä Suomen Kabulissa on satanut vuorokauden lämmintä vettä, eikä metsässä ole enää lunta ollenkaan. Jäätäkin on vain vähän ja sekin pehmeää. Yllättävän miellyttävää oli silti ajella 99 %:sti huokoiseen polytetrafluorieteeniin käärittynä tuolla räntäsateeksi taittumassa olevassa pimeydessä. Vain kaksi puuta oli kaatunut polulle parhaillaan riehuvan myrskyn takia.

----------


## a-o

Jos sattuu olemaan reissua Leville, niin kannattaa harkita läskipyörän mukaan ottamista. Täällä on lunta ja kelin mukaan voi olla mahollista ajella talvikävelyreittejä pitkin.Varsinkin lastenmaan takana kiertää mukavasti mutkitteleva parin kilometrin rengasreitti. En kyllä tiedä onko poluilla ajaminen sallittua, mutta ilta-aikaan polulla ei ole näkynyt muita kulkijoita. Illalla pääsi muutenkin paremmin lähtemään liikkeelle kun sanoi vaimolle menevänsä pubiin 

Jos oma pyörä ei sovi kyytiin, niin zero pointin vuokraamossa on Fattyjä ja Chargen läskejä kohtuullisella hinnalla vuokrattavana. 

Tuohon golfkentän lähelle saisi tehtyä mahtavan fatbikepolkureitistön, kun vähän kelkalla kiertelisi rinnettä. Nyt osa kävelyreitin nousuista on pyörälle liian jyrkkiä.



Kävelyreitit näkyy kartassa sinisellä. Reitti lähtee lastenmaan vierestä ja kulkee aina etelärinteelle asti. Tänään reitti oli ajettavissa utsuvaaran laavulle asti.

----------


## star trek

Tänään tampereella fiilistelyä :Hymy:

----------


## NDKExp

Jep. Viime tammikuussa läskikärpänen puraisi kun vuokra-Fattyllä polkuja päästelin. Nyt fiilistelään Walkolla toivottavasti kohta taas lumisessa etelässä.

----------


## kim71

Pohjanmaan polut meni osin tunkkaamiseksi walkolla, mutta hauskaa taas oli.

----------


## brilleaux

Eiliseltä. Oli taas upeaa! Toki lumi oli mallia liima.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juhone

Etelässä lumet tuli ja meni, mutta ehti sitä harvinaisuutta onneksi käydä kokeilemassa.

----------


## Ski

Hieno video  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

No niin oli, sai idiksiä omiin pätkiin. Jostain pitäis sitten saada vielä motivaatiota niiden tekemiseen.

----------


## Ski

Tuu tänne ajamaan niin tehhään yhessä. Vertaillaan renkaita ja käyään pizzalla.

----------


## cuppis

Kävin ajelemassa Reitti2000-lenkin Pirttimäestä Pirttimäkeen. Raskasta oli mutta todella mukavaa, vastaan tuli muutama koiravaljakkokin mikä nosti fiilistä. 60km, 4,5h eli jonninverran kesäkelejä hevimpää settiä.

----------


## ealex

Mukavaa vaihtelua vesisateen jälkeen:

----------


## Tank Driver

Yksi parhaista lenkeistä ikinä. Kiitokset ajoseuralle!

----------


## Ski

Isoista isoin Peukku !  :Hymy:

----------


## mteho

Täydellinen päivä läskeilyyn.

----------


## savierk

Vähän fiilistelyä Syötteeltä!  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Kolisevantiellä

----------


## Riikosville

Kiitti viä Tankille, uni tuli junnulle hetkessä :-)

----------


## Shamus

Turkuunkin tuli taas lunta...

----------


## 2cka

Eikös täällä jo ollut konsensus siitä että pohojosen pojille tulis bannia noista kuvista..?

T: Mielensäpahoittaja

----------


## MARA84

Minkälaisilla paineilla ajelette hangilla?

Omassa tuntuu pito loppuvan 10cm hangessa, paineita en tiedä paljonko on mutta rengas ei juuri muotoaan muuta kun hyppää satulaan. 
Onhanse kevyempi ajella näin aurattuja teitä, mutta pitäskö paineita laskia kun lunta on enemmälti?

----------


## Jehu

Omalla noin 70 kg kuivapainolla joku 0.3 bar edessä ja 0.5 bar takana tuntuu toimivan kohtuullisen hyvin lumessakin. Eipä tuohon mitään muuta viisasta neuvoa taida osata antaa kuin että eikun rohkeasti vaan kokeilemaan mikä toimii parhaiten  :Hymy: 

t. Janne

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tuolla rengas osiossa aika paljon asiaa käsitelty ja todettu ettei 10cm ajamattomassa pakkaslumessa mikään oikein pidä, oli renkaat/paineet mitä vaan. Yleissuositus paineista kai on 0,5bar molemminpuolin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Eiköhän tuo painejuttu ole aika nopeasti selvitetty kokeilemalla. Matalammat paineet hankeen tietysti.

----------


## Rantanplan

Ohuesti harmittaa, kun noita lumisia kuvia katselee. Täällä miehet ja maisemat vihreänä kateudesta :Nolous:

----------


## Rantanplan



----------


## brilleaux

Vajaat 2,5h taas fiilistelyä takana. Senverran hubaa oli, ettei kuviakaan tullut otettua.  :Hymy: 
Ja Wölvi oli -13 asteen kelissä yhdellä "talvisukalla" oikeinkin lämmin. Tällä kelillä olis helposti pärjänny ihan sillä ohkaisimmalla kesäsukalla.
Toimivat oikeat talvikengät siis.

----------


## Jakke81

> Vähän fiilistelyä Syötteeltä!



Tämä savierk:n pyörä on livenä vielä hienompi kuin kuvissa. Kiitokset vielä kerran pikaisesta testistä!

----------


## mutanaama

First fix is free  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Tämä savierk:n pyörä on livenä vielä hienompi kuin kuvissa. Kiitokset vielä kerran pikaisesta testistä!



Voiko olla! Väritys miellyttää hitosti silmää :Hymy:

----------


## svheebo

Olihan bueno lenkki tänään, valoisasta pimeään. Hivenen raskaaksi kävi kovalla alustalla, tallissa lämpöä +10 pihalla -15. Laitoin paineiksi eteen 0,40bar, taakse 0,45 bar. Lenkiltä palatessani painemittari näytti lukemat 0,30 / 0,35 jäisistä renkaista. Self steeringiä oli havaittavissa, metässä ja pehmeällä ei haitannut. Mahtavaa!!!

----------


## Antza44

Tänään pääsi vähän kantohankeakin testaamaa Hollolassa :Hymy: . 0.48bar Lou takana 80mm Mulefut ja Floateri edessä samoin speksein meni vauhdilla hetken hangella. Siinä en jaksanut tyhjentää, kun oli kovaa pohjaa tulossa, mutta suolle oli joku tampannut lumikengillä uraa tosin siinä oli syviä normi kengän jälkiä hankaloittamassa. Siinä pudottelin paineet alas ja suonkin hanki kantoi välillä kivasti ja välillä ei. Mittasin paineet piruuttani ennen pumppausta takana Lou oli sikä löysä varmaan jossain 0.15 bar, kun schwalben sininen ei edes näyttänyt. Edessä oli 0.2bar . Moottorikelkka uralla meni hienosti missä 5 cm uutta lunta 0.28bar painella takana ja edessä 0.24bar. 100 kiloa oli puikoissa. 

Eli, jos kanto hanki on hilkulla kaikesta leveydestä on varmasti apua, niin kuin löysistä paineistakin.
Eipä ne sitten kovalla mihkään kulje noilla alta 0.3 paineilla ja ohjaus on mitä on kovalla.

Hienoa oli taas läskeillä auringon paisteessa ohut nakkisella olis jäänyt tuokin tekemättä :Hymy: .

----------


## mni

Kuutamokeikka tänään.



Se on muuten vielä tämän kuun loppuun kauriinmetsästysaika ja tämmöiset uuden lumen ja kuutamon valaisemat illat ovat siihen ilmeisen otolliset olosuhteet. Eilen ajelin tietämättäni passi- ja ajomiesten välisillä poluilla, kunnes satuin passimiehen kohdalle, joka ohjeisti jämäkästi, mutta kohteliaasti, että nyt olisi parasta painua suorinta polkua tuonne käden osoittamaan suuntaan. Puolisen tuntia myöhemmin kuului kiväärinlaukaus. Räikeän mustaa vaan päälle ja valot pois, ettei ne näe ampua... eeeiku.

----------


## Jukkis

> Eilen ajelin tietämättäni passi- ja ajomiesten välisillä poluilla, kunnes satuin passimiehen kohdalle, joka ohjeisti jämäkästi, mutta kohteliaasti, että nyt olisi parasta painua suorinta polkua tuonne käden osoittamaan suuntaan. Puolisen tuntia myöhemmin kuului kiväärinlaukaus.



Eli aamun lehdessä siis uutinen "metsästäjä ampui kaverinsa kauriina"

😃 😃

----------


## Antza44

^Tainnut unohtua se tunnista saalis ennen harkittua laukausta kohta. Kimmoke tai joku muukin järki syy voi olla mahdollista. Media osaa kanssa kivasti tehostaa otsikoita.

----------


## Jukkis

Tarkennuksena: tuo mun mmi:n postiin vastaamani oli tällä kertaa fiktiivinen eli aamun lehdessä ei tuollaista otsikkoa tällä kertaa ollut. Onhan noita toki nähty ja valitettavasti tullaan jatkossakin näkemään,,,

----------


## OKS

> Hivenen raskaaksi kävi kovalla alustalla ... Laitoin paineiksi eteen 0,40bar, taakse 0,45 bar. Self steeringiä oli havaittavissa, ... pehmeällä ei haitannut.



Tuota samaa olen tässä nyt päässyt toteamaan lyhyillä työmatka-ajoillani. Kovalla ja lumettomalla tiellä pyörä kulkee kuin täi tervassa, mutta jos tarjolla on hiemankin pehmeämpää alustaa, niin meno kevenee heti.

----------


## Jukkis

Hassua, että juurikin samoja mietin aamulla siperianhuskyjäni lenkittäessä. Tosin minä en säädellyt paineita vaan sen teki ilmojen haltija. Syksyllä jäi renkaisiin ne paineet, jotka niissä oli ja eilisiltaisella lenkillä liki 20 asteen pakkasessa olivat sitten ne, mitkä olivat  :Vink: 
No, ei ainakaan jyrkissäkään nousuissa sutinut vähääkään, vaikkei nuo V8:t mitkään lumirenkaat olekaan. Tilasin jo taakse Naten ja eteen Loun, mutta noinkohan palautan tarpeettomina. Asianmukaislla "fiilispaineilla" pitää näköjään rengas kuin rengas  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Käytiin Petjalan kanssa heittämässä yöpyminen Kämmenlammen laavulla, tullessamme paikalle laavu ja puuliiteri oli jo täynnä väkeä joten pystytettiin leirimme 
taivasalle. 


Yö oli todella hieno, kuutamosta, tähtitaivaasta ja Jallukaakaosta oli mukava nautiskella hyvässä seurassa.



Aamu oli hieman rapsakka...



Mulla oli pyörässä omat kamat plus hieman Petjalan kamoja, sillä kun ei ollut kun pikku rinkka.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Hyvin on lumet sulanut makuualustojen kohdalta.

----------


## HC Andersen

^Juu, makuualustoissa on vielä parannettavaa...

----------


## Jukkis

> Käytiin Petjalan kanssa heittämässä yöpyminen Kämmenlammen laavulla, tullessamme paikalle laavu ja puuliiteri oli jo täynnä väkeä joten pystytettiin leirimme 
> taivasalle.



Sehän noissa kohteissa on ongelmana, että suuri riski on joutua liki Stokkan Hullujen päivien veroiseen ryysikseen. Hetki sitten palasin vaimon ja siperianhuskyjemme kanssa metsään suuntautuneelta makkaranpaistoretkeltä. Kuten aina täällä meilläpäin emme nähneet reissun aikana ketään  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Joskus on ollut kolmekkin solumuovipatjaa alla ja silti lumet sulaa. (Intin telaketju, Karrimatti ja Ridgerest) Nykyisin laitan aina havuja alle, jos paikka on sellainen, että kehtaa oksia katkoa.

----------


## slow

Ridgerest+Thermarest/vastaava ilmatäytteinen on pelannut talvella melko hyvin. Tosin ilmatäytteisissä on aina pieni riski. 
Muuan talvisella norjanretkellä kaveri astui toisena aamuna jääraudalla ilmapatjansa päälle. Paikkasarja mukana, juuei. 
Oli kuulemma hieman viileää nukkua loppureissu littanan patjankuoren päällä.

----------


## Esuli

YönTimo oli myös mäännäyön laavusella, rommit jäip kotio, mutta Exped dowmat 9 korvasi sen. Seurana oli korppi.

----------


## VitaliT

tänään oli oikeastaan hieno läski keli, kunnes yksi idioti  :Vihainen:  lähti kokeileman jääajoa. sitten kivi näin ja oli pikkasen kiirettä päästä kotiin  :Vink: 



  eipä olut hauska kahlata jäävedessä melkein polvia asti



  ensi kerralla varmasti täyty ota vara sukat  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PaH

Aikanansa kun työnkuvaan kuulu puistossa yöpyminen, niin the thing kovimmilla keleillä on osapuilleen tämmönen;
kaksi kulutuskestävää avaruushuopaa (tais olla savotan kuitulangalla verkotettuja parhaat siihen aikaan) ommeltu pitkittäin päästä päähän parilla saumalla niin että niiden väliin sai just pujotettua ridgerestin harmaan vaakaraitasen alustan. Se oli modattu niin että ne vaakakanavat oli mattopuukolla leikattu läpirei`ìks. Reunat osa leikkeli veks, mut oli niistä iloa kun pohja oli märkä. Avaruushuopiin molemmin puolin pitkittäin jokunen slaissi liukuesteteippiä.  
Ton päälle sit se vihreä thermarest. Herkemmät pinos vielä keltasta karrimattia lisäks. Ei sulanu alusta.

Kokeneemmat kun ton konseptin opetti, kertoivat et tolla saa suomen keleissä nukuttua just sen mitä kerralla tarttee. Kylmään kun herää, on just oikee aika käydä nykimässä kelkka käyntiin. Pidempään jos antais nukkua, niin kelkka jäis niille sijoilleen. Mikä tuli todettua sittemmin riittävän monta kertaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Setämäistä hötkyilyä Silvolan pohjoispuolella




[ot]Umpimetässä 20cm havuja alle on ollu aika passeli. En suosittele kuitenkaan yleisillä yöpymispaikoilla, alkaa kuuset harvenemaan turhan nopeasti.

----------


## Ski

-24C lähtiissä ja jotain samaa lopettaessa, lisäksi perus Oulun meren vinkka

----------


## Arskav

Hulluja suomalaisia :Vink:  tippuiko varpaita matkalle :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Ei tippunu, Kiviniemen Kalimenjoen suistosta jäätä pitkin Kalasatamaan, sieltä Virpan kautta Isoniemeen ja pätkä polkua kohti Annalankangasta, muuten sieltä mistä pääsi, ja sitten Heitonkankaan polkuja Itä-Kelloon ja takas. Kylmä oli, viima oli, mutta kamalan mukavaa oli taas.  :Hymy:

----------


## Arskav

Komea kuva! Runtelin harjunpäältä? Pitääpä käydä tallaan polkuja taas kun lauhtuu. Jos vielä pyörällä pääsee.

----------


## VitaliT

> Hulluja suomalaisia tippuiko varpaita matkalle



  no onneksi ei vaikka näyttänet pikkasen pakastealtaan nakki paketilta, hyvä opetus että jää voi olla jossain ohuempaa kuin muualla ympäristössä

----------


## Juha Jokila

> 



Tämä nalle on kyllä harvinaisen kaunis siron näköisine vanteineen. Ja kaikki on sitä parasta yleisväriä, eli mattamustaa. Plussaa uhrautumisesta kuvauspaikan valinnassa.

----------


## Kemizti

Tampere, marskinkallio, n.-17*C

----------


## villho

Parasta.

----------


## Dalmore

Kaupin polut tarjosi taas tänään hyvää fiilistä.

----------


## ealex

Tasainen jää kantoi oikein hyvin, mutta kuvanoton jälkeen suuntaisin epätasaiselle alueelle ja upposin saman tien napoihin asti. Tuli samalla testattu kengän vesipitävyyttä, hyvin pysyi vesi kengän sisällä koko kotimatkan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Lämpötila oli n. -17C, kenkää ei olisi saanut auki, kun nauhat jäätyivät välittömästi. Mutta yllättäen ei ollut kovinkaan kylmää polkea kotiin, sen jälkeen, kun kengän sisällä oleva vesi lämpeni.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## jiivo

Kauhulla katselin tänään työpaikan ikkunasta Näsijärvelle, kun joku siellä pyöräili... olihan tuolla aika paljon kävelijöitäkin, mutta enpähän itse olisi mennyt.

----------


## Riikosville

Monttukoneaikaisten tankorukkasten testaamista, hyvin pärjäs tunnin -19 asteessa kesähanskoilla. Erityisen hyvät kun puista putoava lumi ei sula vaan putoo pois rukkasilta.

----------


## velosipedisti

Kuulkaas nyt arvon pyöräilijät. Jäälle mennään vasta kun on tietämystä sen kestävyydestä. Ja sit naskalit kaulaan, vaihtovaatteet mukaan ja tietysti myös hyvä kaveri joka voi dokumentoida kameralla mahdollisen jäihin uppoamisen (tai auttaa avannosta ylös).

Eilen luisteltiin monen tunnin lenkki ja välillä mittailtiin jään paksuutta. Tänään on sitten hyvä mennä läskillä samoja jälkiä kun tietää että jää kestää.

----------


## Jukkis

> Kuulkaas nyt arvon pyöräilijät. Jäälle mennään vasta kun on tietämystä sen kestävyydestä.



Ihmettelin pilkkimiesten kiimaa ajellessani 4.1. Vanhaa Turuntietä. Hiidenveden sillan kupeessa oli kymmenkunta autoa parkissa ja mustia täpliä järvenselällä.
No, samana päivänä sitten saman kunnan alueella Karjalohjalla hukkui kaks äijää samaa reikään.
Kannatti lähteä, perikunta taputtaa,,,

----------


## Kemizti

Tuosta videofiilistelyä..  :Vink:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Olen ollut jäälläliikkumisen kanssa tekemisissä työssäni jonkunverran ja aika monta vuotta.  
Jos aikoo jäälle mennä niin kyllä jonkunlainen tieto pitää olla miten jäätyminen on edennyt. Sitte on syytä tietää ne paikat jotka jäätyy huonommin tai pysyy sulana pitkään. Vielä kun ymmärtää että vuodet ei ole veljiä keskenään eli ei kuuluisia viimeisiä sanoja;  "aina tähän aikaan on kestänyt", niin on jo vähän turvallisempaa.  Se että joku muu on jo jäälle mennyt on aika heikko tieto yleensä.

Ja ei mikään estä ottamasta vaikka kairaa mukaan ja vähän tutkimasta minkälaisia paksuuksia löytyy. Jos on joku vakilenkki niin ei mikään mahdoton homma useamman päivän aikana. Kelkkareitti jota töissä alettiin jäiden tultua käyttämään, tutkittiin just näin.

Moottorikelkalla pääsee niin kauas heikolle jäälle jolle ei enää kestä avannosta nousta että ilman mitään pelastautumispukua tai jotain apua, kuolee aika varmasti.  Läskilläkin joi olla sama juttu. Ei kovin mukava tapa poistua pelistä.

Sikahienoja kuvia.  Yhä vaikeampaa kenenkään keksiä syitä olla pyöräilemättä.

----------


## tinke77

Jos ei kairaa viitsi/pysty mukana kuljettamaan, niin akkuporakone pitkällä terällä on näppärä.

----------


## Mattia

^Ei sen niin pitkäkään tarvii olla, terän. 5 cm teräsjäätä kantaa ihmisen  :Vink:

----------


## tinke77

...ja 3 cm. Pilkkimiehen.

----------


## paskalokki

> Tuosta videofiilistelyä..



Mukavaa katsottavaa, mutta kertoo mielestäni aika paljon tuo keskari 1h kohdalla läski- ja maastopyöräilystä yleensäkin, ei tartte kauas kotoa poistua, että on hauskaa mikä on itselle melko uutta kun on maastoajoa takana vain reipas 22 tuntia.  :Hymy:  Ei helvetti noita koiria.  :Leveä hymy:  Olisitte napanneet kainaloon ja ajelleet kotiin, varsinkin toisen kanssa.  :Cool:

----------


## Kemizti

Oli juu enempi kuvailutaukoo kun ajamista, sillä keskinopeus abaut olematon..  :Vink:

----------


## slow

^Lokin ei pidä tästä kuvanauhasta hämääntyä. Kemiztin keskarit on normaalisti yli 30 km/h. Paitsi tasamaalla enemmän..  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> ^Lokin ei pidä tästä kuvanauhasta hämääntyä. Kemiztin keskarit on normaalisti yli 30 km/h. Paitsi tasamaalla enemmän..



No ja höpsis  :Vink:  ajan aina hitaasti mutta rauhallisesti, paitsi välillä alamäissä..  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Suomen Latu / PyöräPolku

Fättistelyn harrastajat ja muut talvisessa metsässä viihtyvät: kyselyä pukkaa  :Hymy: 
Talvi-MTB -kysely liittyen maastopyöräilyn olosuhdehankkeeseen:
https://www.lyyti.fi/questions/84bb35ab3a

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> ^Ei sen niin pitkäkään tarvii olla, terän. 5 cm teräsjäätä kantaa ihmisen



Kyllä.  Mutta se 5 senttiä pitäisi sitten olla aina jäätä alla.  Ja kun jään paksuus tuppaa vaihtelemaan niin ei paljoa ole turvamarginaalia jos 5 senttiselle mennään.  Minä en ainakaan mene, enemmän on oltava.

----------


## PaH



----------


## J.Kottenberg

Todella hieno näkymä.  Ei ihme että ilmeisesti viihdyt paljon pyörän päällä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^^No nyt kyllä hieno kuva! Tuosta vois tehdä vaikka taulun :Hymy:

----------


## Lauttis

Pliukkaan oloista bmx radallakin. Ilman nastoja en lähtis ajamaan.

----------


## slow

> *hyytävä maisema*



Mahtava.

----------


## Mika K

Minusta aika kauhea, mutta niinhän ne sanoo, notta kauheus on katsojan silmässä  :Hymy:

----------


## rush

Muikeaa menoa...

----------


## Oulunjulli

Keräspä lunta kun piti merenrantaa käydä kurkkaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

No keräsi! Päheetä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mahtava video ja ilma kiitos! ☺

----------


## Justeeri

Hieno oli tänään ajella vaikka märkää lunta tuli vaakasuorassa ja ei nähny eteensä.

----------


## freerider70

^Hieno kuva. Dillinger 5 pääsi yllättämään hyvällä rullaavuudellaan, yleensä on tottunut talvirenkaiden myötä lisääntyneeseen jumppaan mutta ei tällä kertaa.

----------


## brilleaux

Eilen illalla oli oikein unelmakeli; lunta paiskoi vaakatasossa ja tuuli tuiverti. Kelpasi taas fiilistellä!

----------


## pturunen

Tällainen tuli taloon:

----------


## svheebo

Ei prkl, kaikkea sitä ihmiset menevätkin ostamaan.... Ei vaan, Onnea pyörän johdosta ja ei kun kovaa ajoa. Omaani ulkoilutin tänään Lopen Luutasuolla, oli ulkoilijoita liikkeellä ainakin Nuuksiosta, Rixusta ja Hämeenlinnasta. Mahtava ilma ajella.

----------


## mutanaama

> Tällainen tuli taloon:



Saakeli kun nuo ovat vielä niin hyvän näköisiä, ettei voi tosissaan haukkua ison ässän tuotetta.

----------


## pturunen

Kiitos vaan. En ihan vielä kokenut olevani valmis siihen aitoon ja alkuperäiseen läskiskeneen ja päädyin itselle helppoon ratkaisuun. Vähän luikasta oli Paloheinän poluilla perusgummeilla, mutta muuten tuolla polkee näköjään melkein missä vaan. Avaan täysin uuden lähestymistavan fillarointiin.

----------


## Enitax

Uuden vuoden kunniaksi päätin minäkin liittyä sekä foorumille että leveärenkaisten joukkoon iloiseen  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Saakeli kun nuo ovat vielä niin hyvän näköisiä, ettei voi tosissaan haukkua ison ässän tuotetta.



Lisäksi jokin oikeusprosessihan siitäkin käynnistyisi. Vitsi, vitsi vaikka vanhakin..

----------


## Poy

> Uuden vuoden kunniaksi päätin minäkin liittyä sekä foorumille että leveärenkaisten joukkoon iloiseen



Onnea hankinnalle!

Tänään olisi ollut Erik Lokalle hommia Oulussa. Kuvanottopaikalla oli polku vielä ihan kohtalaisessa kunnossa. Hauskaa silti oli.

----------


## Mattia

Minkäs kokoinen on Enitaxin Kuukkeri ? Entäs kuski...

----------


## jiivo

Tässä torstaina tullut pyöräni, eipähän tarvitse nyt enää pölliä miehen pyörää joka aamu  :Hymy:

----------


## Enitax

> Minkäs kokoinen on Enitaxin Kuukkeri ? Entäs kuski...



Runko on kokoa L/20". Oma pituuteni on 179cm ja jalan sisämitta oli muistaakseni 85cm.

----------


## OKS

> Tässä torstaina tullut pyöräni, eipähän tarvitse nyt enää pölliä miehen pyörää joka aamu



Kona-joukkokin näyttää kasvavan vähitellen.  :Hymy:

----------


## MARA84

> Kona-joukkokin näyttää kasvavan vähitellen.



Kona-joukko kasvaa hitaasti mutta varmasti.
Näyttää "jiivo"lla olevan uudempi malli tuosta Kona Wo:sta. Minä ajelen sillä vanhemmalla mallila.

----------


## pturunen

Paloheinä lumisateen jälkeen. Puolenpäivän aikaan ei ollut kuin yhden läskin jäljet metsässä. Takaisin ajaessa löytyi enemmänkin.

----------


## Ski

Syötteen Ahmavaaran suolla vähän tuulen 8m/s tuivertamaa ja pakkasen -18c panemaa nihkeää lunta halkomassa selvin päin  :Hymy:

----------


## svheebo

^ Näyttääkin kylmältä. Lopen maisemissa vain -12 ja lunta paikoin niin paljon että tunkkaamaan joutui. Raskasta mutta mukavaa.

----------


## Reign

Tampereen itäpuolen pusikoissa pilkahti tänään aurinko. Polutkin oli kohtalaisesti jo auki lumisateen jäljiltä.

----------


## mutanaama

Reflectorilta muutama kuva tän päivän kuvaussessiosta. Iso peukku kuvien laadusta ja vaatimaton kiitos taas jälleen kerrran.

Muutenkin erittäin hyvin vietetty reilu kolmetuntinen. Ilahtuneita huudahduksia kuskeilta:
"vitt7u tää on kyllä ihan perseestä" " Ei saatana täällä pysy pystyssä" "no nyt on molemmat olkapäät huomenne kipeitä" "Tässä ole mitään järkeä" "Anteeksi että nauran, mutta se tulee sydämestä" "Yksin en olis ajanu ku vartin" "eihän täällä pääse eteenpäin" "Mennään jo, näpit jäätyy"

----------


## pturunen

Hah, folioatko pitää alkaa kypärän alle virittää: nuohan ovat kuin omia kommentteja päivältä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kaikesta päätellen kaikin puolin onnistunut reissu.  Pyöräilyn syvin olemus tuli hyvin esiin.  Aika sama juttu kuin eräs tunnettu nautintoaine; senkin käyttöön liittyy toisinaan hieman epämukavia tuntemuksia mutta harva sen silti lopullisesti jättää.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kauheen näköistä, kauheita kuvia ja varmaan ihan paska meininki. Mitkä kengät petjalalla pikku jaloissaan?

----------


## Shimaani

Mahtikuvia malleista huolimati. Jtnkn se otsa rypyssä ja hirmurutinalla etenemisen fiilis huokuu nuista kuvista.  :Hymy: 

Kunnon kalustolla saa kunnon kuvia ja meidän hovipaparazzilla on näkemyskin kohdillaan.  Mui bien. Mui mui bien.

----------


## Bässi

Vois lisätä vielä että...
" Ei tää ole edes pyöräilyä"
"onneks kohta on kesä"
"vituttaa niin että on hauskaa"

----------


## Reflector

Kiitos ja kumarrus koko porukalle...tai niiaus... Oli kyl pojilla niin sen nököistä menoa että hauskaa oli, kuvaajallakin vaikka jalkasin olin, ei kerinny kylmä tulla, oli sen verran raskasta tarpoa lumessa ilman paksukumitassuja, ihan vääriin ja tottumattomiin lihaksiin otti...  :Hymy:  

...ja kiitos Shimaani kun ihan suosiolla ja pyytämättä ajoit itelles lunta niskaan hyvän kuvan vuoksi  :Vink:

----------


## Jukkis

> Tampereen itäpuolen pusikoissa pilkahti tänään aurinko. Polutkin oli kohtalaisesti jo auki lumisateen jäljiltä.



Oho, jopas on Mansen metsissä niukasti lunta 😳

----------


## petjala

@tankkikuski: Wölvhammerithan mulla, viimetalviset "flat sole"-versiot. Ihme telttapussilta ne näyttää, mutta on kyllä ihan hyvät. Kaikki ei varmaan tykkää noiden lörpöistä pohjista, minä taas en niin sikajäykistä kengistä perusta. Tän vuoden Wölvit ilmeisesti ovat sama kovavälipohjainen sekä lukoille että fläteille... Täydellisesti noiden pohjakuvio ei mun makuun istu mun polkimille (NS Radiance & NS Aerial pro). Ratkaisu löytynee joko karhunrautoja muistuttavista pedaaleista tai pohjan nappuloiden reilusta madaltamisesta polkimen alueelta. Hähää, teräase on todennäköinen valinta.

Iso kiitos Reflectorille hienoista kuvista.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ok. Jatkan Soreleilla. Ingen problem, ainoastaan pirun pitkillä lenkeillä haisaappaanpohjat vähän ahistaa. Oikeesti vähän, ja ongelmahan poistuu välttelemällä pitkiä lenkkejä

----------


## Shimaani

> ...ja kiitos Shimaani kun ihan suosiolla ja pyytämättä ajoit itelles lunta niskaan hyvän kuvan vuoksi



 Eipä tuo eka kerta ole kun tää kuvan taatta hölmöilee....   Ei vaan, hällä on etsin ja liipaisin hallussa, iso kiitos.  Meillä lenkin loppua kohti meno eikun hulluuntui ja pyöristä irtaantumisissa oli enempi ilmaa....

----------


## Reflector

> Eipä tuo eka kerta ole kun tää kuvan taatta hölmöilee....   Ei vaan, hällä on etsin ja liipaisin hallussa, iso kiitos.  Meillä lenkin loppua kohti meno eikun hulluuntui ja pyöristä irtaantumisissa oli enempi ilmaa....



Olkaapi hyvät...jäis siis parhaat kuvat saamatta  :Vink:

----------


## zipo

Heh heh pitkästä aikaa ihan jotain muuta kuin iänikuiset super_fiilis_pyörä_vasten_puuta_kuvat.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Tuommoinen HDR-kuva taas. Ekalta D5 testilenkiltä. Samallalaillahan tuo D5 tuossa keulalla pyörii kuin muutkin. Olosuhteet vaan oli sellaiset ettei millään renkaalla olisi pito riittänyt. Irtolunta, sekin tuulen pöllyttämää, ja vähän kuljettuja polkuja, ei hyvä yhdistelmä. Silti jostain syystä tuli pari tuntia poljettua niitä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Arskav

> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
> Tuommoinen HDR-kuva taas. Ekalta D5 testilenkiltä. Samallalaillahan tuo D5 tuossa keulalla pyörii kuin muutkin. Olosuhteet vaan oli sellaiset ettei millään renkaalla olisi pito riittänyt. Irtolunta, sekin tuulen pöllyttämää, ja vähän kuljettuja polkuja, ei hyvä yhdistelmä. Silti jostain syystä tuli pari tuntia poljettua niitä



Hieno kuva!

----------


## OKS

> Mahtikuvia malleista huolimati. Jtnkn se otsa rypyssä ja hirmurutinalla etenemisen fiilis huokuu nuista kuvista. 
> 
> Kunnon kalustolla saa kunnon kuvia ja meidän hovipaparazzilla on näkemyskin kohdillaan.  Mui bien. Mui mui bien.



Hieno kuvasarja tosiaankin eikä ole moittimista tuossa Optiflown asetelmassakaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Erilaista nojailua...

----------


## Reign

> Oho, jopas on Mansen metsissä niukasti lunta 



Taisi olla retken vähälumisin paikka  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Mahtavaa katella Raflectorin kuvia hienoa jälkeä tulee, kun sen osaa ja on huippu mallit :Vink: .
Kyllä noilla uuden lumen reisuissa on jotain taikaa vaikka meno on välillä hidasta ja tuskaisaa.

Eilen koin positiivisen yllätyksen, kun joku meillä päin on alottanut lumikenkäilyn ja polku juoksun. Uusia polkuja oli tampattu Tiirismaalle ristiin rastiin. Yleensä nuo seudut on lumikelillä melkein mahdottomat jo läskillekkin. Vilauksen näinkin tuosta polku ja tekevästä lumimiehestä.

Samalla tuli kokeiltua Mulefutille sisurin vaihtoa ääri olosuhteissa ja ei mitään ongelmaa. Reilusti sai pumpata ennen, kuin Floater nousi naspsahtaen ylös kokonaan, vaikka en pudottanut, kuin toisen reunan ja toistekin avitin ylös rengasmuoveilla osittain. Ainoa rengas rikko läskillä tähän mennessä, mutta enpäs ole sisurilla ajanutkaan, kuin 4 lenkkiä. Syy sisuriin oli huono reunanauhanen Floater. Litkua taas kehiin, kun Bud saapuu.

----------


## a-o

Ihan mielenkiintoinen artikkeli läskipyöristä:

http://www.jsonline.com/business/fat...91.html?ipad=y

Trekin edustaja Bjorlingin kommentti on mielenkiintoista luettavaa, eli marginaalimarkkinaksi luulemani pohjola on kuitenkin merkittävä tai ainakin huomattava markkina jopa isolle valmistajalle:





> "When we first came out with the Farley last year, we just had the one model. And what happened was we underestimated the demand that retailers had for that bike. Our first production run was completely sold through after our European bike shows in the summer. Fat biking is huge in Europe, especially in the northern countries," Bjorling said.







> For the bicycle industry, fat bikes have resulted in a surge of new sales at a time when the industry has struggled to maintain growth with conventional road and mountain bicycles.
> "Like a lot of things in cycling, it's trend based. And fat bikes are all that anybody's talking about now," said Eric Bjorling, spokesman for Trek Bicycle.

----------


## paskalokki

Fiilistelin Brooks B17-satulan läskiin ja toivottavasti fiilistelen perse penkissä kunnolla tästä eteenpäin. Innolla ja pienellä pelollakin odotan miten sopii hanurille.  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvin sopii ☺

----------


## Ski

Hieno Brooksi. Jokunen kilometri voi  joutua totutteleen, joten kärsivällisyyttä. Tai sitten ei. Mistä noista penkeistä koskaan tietää  :Hymy: 

Tänään harmoonista yhteiseloa vihollisen läheisyydessä   :Hymy:

----------


## Arskav

> Hieno Brooksi. Jokunen kilometri voi  joutua totutteleen, joten kärsivällisyyttä. Tai sitten ei. Mistä noista penkeistä koskaan tietää 
> 
> Tänään harmoonista yhteiseloa vihollisen läheisyydessä



Mistä päin tämä kuva?

----------


## Ski

Ahvenoja-Kuivasjärvi-Jylkynkangas pohjoispuolen polusokkelo. Siellä tamppaajat ollu reippaina. 
Kalimeenkylästä kuntoradan kulmalle ja siitä kohti Auranmajaa, täysin epäonnistunut kelkkatampaaja ja raskasjalkaiset polkutamppaajat eivät olleet kovinkaan kantavaa pintaa aikaa saaneet.

----------


## rjrm

Tulin juuri sieltä polkusokkelolta. Oli tosiaan hyvässä kunnossa. Sähkölinjan alla oli yhden läskin jäljet. Siellä sokkelossa ei kyllä tiedä yhtään, missä on menossa. Aina välillä tulee risteys ja kun kääntyy välillä oikealle ja välilla vasemmalle, lopulta päätyy kotiin. Tuli mieleen tuossa yhtenä päivänä se legendaarinen Kuvasi Aidalla-ketju, kun ylitin tuota paikallista hevosovaalia. Aina siinä jälkiä on, mutta en ole vielä koskaan hevosta fillarilenkilläni sielä nähnyt.

Ai niin, meinasin pysähtyä ja kuvata juuri tuon saman pätkän. Minusta se oli esimerkki oululaisesta kurinalaisuudesta. Hienosti oli polku ja latu vierekkäin. Tuosta saisi latu- ja polku-lehdelle hyvän kuvan.

----------


## Ski

Jep ruli kiire kotiin niin tamppasin sen linjan alus polun suoraan talleille.   :Hymy:

----------


## edu

Joku on ollut ilman läskipyörää kun on jalkauduttu noin usein

----------


## Paxi

> Tuommoinen HDR-kuva taas. Ekalta D5 testilenkiltä. Samallalaillahan tuo D5 tuossa keulalla pyörii kuin muutkin. Olosuhteet vaan oli sellaiset ettei millään renkaalla olisi pito riittänyt. Irtolunta, sekin tuulen pöllyttämää, ja vähän kuljettuja polkuja, ei hyvä yhdistelmä. Silti jostain syystä tuli pari tuntia poljettua niitä



Hieno kuva. Mista saa Whiten tankotumppuja?

----------


## Pekka T L

> Hieno kuva. Mista saa Whiten tankotumppuja?



XXL:stä sai, nyt on loppu.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Olihan lenkki, parasta antia oli kaverin rimpuilu kaksysillä perässä :Leveä hymy:  Normaalisti kovalla polulla se parempikuntoisena aina kyykyttää meikää, nyt oli toisin 15cm nuoskalumessa! Poljettuja polkuja oli varsin vähän ja ei ollut kyllä helppoa läskilläkään mutta selkeästi premmin eteni.

----------


## heccu



----------


## Jukkis

Loppumatkasta oli käytössä enää pari pienintä pykälää, mutta ei se menoa haitannut. Ei tuossa suojan puolella olevalla umpeen tuiskunneella lenkkipolullani tänään mitään loikkarivaihdetta kaivannutkaan. Hyvin Nate puree, vaikka paineet olis varmaan voinut noissa olosuhteissa olla 0.45 matalammatkin,,,


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## seppony

Koiran kanssa lenkillä -14 mutta ei tullut kylmä...

----------


## Jukkis

> Koiran kanssa lenkillä -14 mutta ei tullut kylmä...



Puhutko nyt itsestä vai koirasta ?

Muuten; jos vetohommia enemmän harrastat, niin XXL myy myös koiran vetovaljaita  :Vink: 
Mulla on tosin perinteisesti old line-siperianhuskyharrastajan tavoin itse tehdyt vetovaljaat. Tosin siis en itse ole niitä "virkannut" kun ei ole tullut hankittua ompelukoneen ajokorttia. Koirien kasvattaja ne duunas ja koira kiittää kun vetopiste on siellä selän päällä lähellä häntää ja valjaat kulkee rintakehän edestä, jolloin vetäminen on karvaturvan mielestä miellyttävä kokemus. Ainakin näin luulisin  :Hymy:

----------


## Paxi

> XXL:stä sai, nyt on loppu.



Voisko joku Whiten tankotumppujen omistaja antaa lyhyen tuotekuvauksen. Seuraavat asiat kiinnostaa. Noin koko litistettyna. Onko niissa vuorta vai pelkka neopreeni. Miten tankokiinnitys toimii. Noin paino.

myos kayttokokemukset kiinnostaa. Kiitos!

----------


## Jukkis

> Voisko joku Whiten tankotumppujen omistaja antaa lyhyen tuotekuvauksen. Seuraavat asiat kiinnostaa. Noin koko litistettyna. Onko niissa vuorta vai pelkka neopreeni. Miten tankokiinnitys toimii. Noin paino.
> 
> myos kayttokokemukset kiinnostaa. Kiitos!



Mihin noita tommosia mahtitumppuja tarvii kun ei oo kunnon talviakaan enää ollut miesmuistiin,,,

----------


## velosipedisti

Fiilistelyä ilvespolulla hämeenlinnassa. Aika hauska keli ajella ja tuli kaatuiltua ihan riittävän monta kertaa.

----------


## Tomsson

Mistä tunnistaa läskin? Säteilevästä hymystä.

----------


## Arskav

Tai sitten vyötäröllä on muutama kilo ylimääräistä

----------


## Paxi

> Mihin noita tommosia mahtitumppuja tarvii kun ei oo kunnon talviakaan enää ollut miesmuistiin,,,



Tanaan aamulla elohopean numerot oli ruumiin normaalilampotilan tienoilla paitsi negatiivisella puolella.

----------


## velosipedisti

Kyllä noita tankotumppuja vaan tarvii. Mulla jäätyy näpit heti jos lämpötila laskee alle +10 asteen. Ja onhan ne jättirukkaset ihan älyttömän tyylikkään näköiset.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ajetaanko Tomssonin kuvassa pois valosta vai valoa kohti?  :Leveä hymy:  Hieno joka tapauksessa!

----------


## pturunen

Tänään ei läskillä paljoa hymyilyttänyt. Stadissa pamahti kelvit vesijäähän päivän aikana ja polun päättyessä tielle olivat vuoden ensimmäiset lipat ovat tosiasia. Siirtymät ovat vaarallisia.

----------


## brilleaux

Tänä aamuna kelpasi fiilistellä taasen. Lunta oli tullunna reilusti. 



Ja pitkospuitakin oli piilossa lumen alla, näiden pirulaisten olemassaolon muistin jo ennenkuin olin kyljelläni.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pturunen

^tuo näyttää huomattavasti mukavammalta kuin vetinen jääkelvi. Täällä lumet sulavat kohisten ja Laakson pääpolut alkoivat olla monesta kohtaa lätäköillä.

----------


## Tomsson

> Ajetaanko Tomssonin kuvassa pois valosta vai valoa kohti?  Hieno joka tapauksessa!



Itseasiassa ihan kohti valoa  :Hymy:

----------


## tompula

Itsellä käytössä NRTH:n Cobrafistit ja melkein sanoisin että nastarenkaiden jälkeen ykkösosto talvivarusteista. Noin viiteen pakkasasteeseen asti ajan paljain käsin
ilman hanskoja. Suojaa myös puista putoavilta lumilta.

----------


## Poy

Tässä illalla tuli käytyä lumisateessa.

Aika jännää polkea tollasella kapealla polulla, jossa lumivallit ympärillä.


Välillä oli taas vähän leveämpää:

----------


## mutanaama

> Tässä illalla tuli käytyä lumisateessa.
> 
> Aika jännää polkea tollasella kapealla polulla, jossa lumivallit ympärillä...



Jep, ainoa haittapuoli läskissä on noi kapeat urat, joissa taas 68mm keskiöllä pysty ajamaan miten huvitti.

----------


## heccu

Läskillä pääsee näilläkin keleillä mitä mielenkiintoisimpiin paikkoihin.


nyt täytyy myöntää että ehkä vähän negatiivinen suhtautuminen läskipyöräilyyn kääntyi tänään päälaelleen  :Leveä hymy: .
tänään ei olisi meikäläisen taidoilla ja jaloilla päässyt nakkirenkailla mihinkään mutta Lada kulki kuin kiskoilla.

allaolevassa kuvassa toi jälki on siis ajettu ei tunkattu.  n 15 cm suojalunta pakkautui renkaiden alla ja eteneminen oli hidasta mutta vakaata.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kappee ura mitään haittaa. Tänäänkin ajelin 3 h eilen tekemääni 10 cm leveää uraa - tai oikeestaan yritin leventää uraa ajamalla koko ajan renkaan verran sivussa, että seuraavalla kerralla olis jo baanaa. Pieni yritys on myös houkutella jäljelle kävelijöitä tamppaamaan muuten niin vähän kuljettuja reittejä. Harmi vaan, että paikallinen motocrossaaja tykkää revitellä urku auki samoja polkuja ja rikkoo ne rumaan kuntoon.

----------


## a-o

Kait se tämmöinenkin fiilistelyä:
Minulla meni omat reitit tukkoon viime viikkojen lumisateilla. Niitä oli mahdoton saada ajamalla auki, niin kävin ensin jalkaisin tekemässä reitille ikäänkuin houkuttimeksi jäljet kävellen. Kun tämä ei houkutellut koiranulkoiluttajia reitille, niin seuraavaksi tamppasin uran lumikengillä. Tämäkään ei houkutellut reitille muita, niin lopulta kiskoin lumikengillä muutamaa mikroauton rengasta perässä. Jäljestä tuli hieno, mutta ei se eilen oikein hyvin kantanut vieläkään pyörää. Pääsin kuitenkin vaimon pyörällä ajamalla reitin läpi (6,66km). Sielä jälki oli selkeästi kovettunut pakkasessa, mutta ei silti kestänyt hidasta ajoa. Vauhdilla pääsi etenemään kunnes putosi uralta :Hymy: 

 Täällä Oulussa siis satoi kuivaa pakkaslunta monta päivää ja sitä ei oikein helposti saa asettumaan vaikka pakkastakin on ollut.

No miksi moinen vaiva? Reitti on itselle mieluisa ja jotain tekemistä piti keksiä kun oli kova pakkanen ja oma pyörä on korjauksessa.

----------


## Hääppönen

Ot:na tähän keskusteluun, kun läskiä ei ole kuin vyötäröllä. Tullut ajettua enduromotojen reitillä (Raision ja Maskun välimaastossa). Meno tyssäsi yllättäen täysin, kun moottoripyörät olivat ruopineet pitkän, syvän ja kapean uran ja fillarilla jäi kampien varaan. (Kuskin liike-energia riitti fillarin tangon päälle. Ei kiva tuntemus.)

----------


## Suti

a-o, oletko vetänyt läskin perässä mikroauton rengasta? Johonkin outoon jälkeen olen törmännyt, joka vaikuttaisi siltä että läskillä on hinattu jotain.

----------


## a-o

> a-o, oletko vetänyt läskin perässä mikroauton rengasta? Johonkin outoon jälkeen olen törmännyt, joka vaikuttaisi siltä että läskillä on hinattu jotain.



Ei sentään läskillä, mutta lumikengillä. Joku vähän painavampi lana olisi parempi. Lumi tiivistyisi paremmin. 

Mulla on kolme rengasta, yksi isompi edessä ja kaksi pientä rinnakkain perässä. Isossa on kivi sisällä painona. Koko paketti pysyy kasassa cyclon sisureilla :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

> Voisko joku Whiten tankotumppujen omistaja antaa lyhyen tuotekuvauksen. Seuraavat asiat kiinnostaa. Noin koko litistettyna. Onko niissa vuorta vai pelkka neopreeni. Miten tankokiinnitys toimii. Noin paino.
> 
> myos kayttokokemukset kiinnostaa. Kiitos!



Mittoja ei tähän hätään löydy mutta: ei vuorta, tumpun sisällä on tarralla oleva lenkki joka pyöräytetään kahvan ympäri - ihan toimiva kun muustakaan ei ole kokemusta, tosin voi olla isokätiselle aika tuskastuttava näprätä paikoilleen. Tuon kiinnityksen etuna pidän nopeaa irroitusta. Tumpun koko on aika pieni, vetoketju on aika kovilla jarrukahvan ympärillä. Ei välttämättä sovi kaikkienkavhojen kanssa, ehkä. Hintaansa nähden suht ok tuote, toisen tumpun vetoketju alkoi tosin pettää neuloksesta jo toisen lenkin jälkeen. Tein reklamaation XXL:ään asiasta, vaihto olis onnistunut ilman ogelmia mutta en kerinnyt tekemään sitä kun jo tarvi käyttää tumppuja. Ompelin kalastajan langalla vetoketjun uudelleen vähän kauempaa kiinni neopreeniin ja XXL lähetti hyvityksenä jotain pientä korvausta - ihan ok ratkaisu minulle. 
Kaikesta huolimatta yksi paraista talvipyöräily tarvikkeista minun mielestä, tumput on ajossa koko ajan paitsi kylällä käydessä, ilman ei oikein vihdi edes ajaa. Lämpöiset kädet ohuilla hanskoilla on hieno yhdistelmä. Onko tämä kyseinen malli sitten paras...muista ei ole kokemuksia

----------


## Suti

Mulle ollut yhtä tuskaa nämä Oulun kapeat pakkaslumiset polut. Kun eturengas haukaa hankeen, loppuu eteneminen ja kapealla huonosti kantavalla uralla ei tahdo pyörän liikkeelle saanti onnistua.

----------


## MRa

> Mulle ollut yhtä tuskaa nämä Oulun kapeat pakkaslumiset polut. Kun eturengas haukaa hankeen, loppuu eteneminen ja kapealla huonosti kantavalla uralla ei tahdo pyörän liikkeelle saanti onnistua.



Toi on hyvää reeniä. Joutuu vähän enempi keskittymään siihen ajamiseen kun ei missään nimessä halua jalkautua. Tai vetää otb:ta kun eturengas "tippuu" siitä tampatulta polulta.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Hippo

a-o:lla meiniki Pop. Omat höpinät Hiukkavaaran suunnalla lumikenkäurakoinnista on laitettu jäihin, siellä kun on onneksemme joku ajellut jo kelkalla pohjaa ympäriinsä...

----------


## Pekka T L

> Voisko joku Whiten tankotumppujen omistaja antaa lyhyen tuotekuvauksen. Seuraavat asiat kiinnostaa. Noin koko litistettyna. Onko niissa vuorta vai pelkka neopreeni. Miten tankokiinnitys toimii. Noin paino.
> 
> myos kayttokokemukset kiinnostaa. Kiitos!



Jos ajatellaan tumppua isona L-kirjaimena, niin korkeus 25 cm, alaosan leveys noin 23 cm ja suuosan leveys 18 cm. En punninnut mutta Bilteman tumppupari painaa noin 500 g ja nuo on kevyemmät.

Se alkuperäinen tumpun sisällä oleva tupin ympäri laitettava velcro oli liian lyhyt -> vaikea kiinnittää. Kun sen sai kiinni niin itsellä se ainakin painoi kämmensyrjää ja jo parin tunnin lenkillä alkoi käsiin sattua. Leikkasin ne veks, laitoin muoviset tangonpäätytulpat ja vedin prikalla varustetulla lättäkantaruuvilla tumpun läpi tulppaan kiinni. Ei satu käsiin, pysyy luotettavasti, helppo nykäistä tumput irti tulppineen ja laittaa toiseen pyörään. Minusta aivan yliveto systeemi verrattuna noihin velcroihin tai naruvirityksiin.

Tumppujen kanssa pärjää ohuilla TLD:n kesähanskoilla nollakeleistä ainakin 12 asteen pakkaseen, kylmemmällä en ole ajanut.  Hanskat ei kastu vesisateesta, rännästä eikä lumesta. Kerran 12 asteen pakkasella hanskan peukalot kastui kun säädin jotain, märkä hanska tuppasi tarttumaan vaihtajan  vipuun kiinni mutta sormilla ei ollut silti kylmä. Spessun talviajohanskat olleet käyttämättä noiden hankinnasta lähtien. Kesähanska kuivuu nopeammin kuin hiestä märkä talvihanska.

----------


## noniinno

Mulla ne whiten tumputtimien orkkisvelcrot toimii ihan hyvin, ei tarvetta minkäänlaisiin modauksiin. Muutenkin hyvät, mitä nyt hörppäävät oksilta lunta joskus. Ovat lämpimät märkänäkin, mutta pakkasella ajon aikana tumpun sisään kertyvä kosteus on jäädyttänyt vaihtajan toimimattomaksi. On elpynyt kyllä taas lämmettyään.

----------


## qalleK

Mulla on käytössä Ergon gripit, joten tuota tarrakiinnitystä en pysty käyttämään. Vaan hyvin on tumput toimineet ilmankin tarroja/DIY-virityksiä.

----------


## freerider70

Fiilistelin tilauksen sisään Brooks B67 aged -satulasta, omassa Moonlanderissa ajoasento on varsin pysty joten sen puolesta käynee hyvin. Ja ulkonäön puolesta  :Vink:

----------


## Jukkis

> Kait se tämmöinenkin fiilistelyä:
> Minulla meni omat reitit tukkoon viime viikkojen lumisateilla. Niitä oli mahdoton saada ajamalla auki, niin kävin ensin jalkaisin tekemässä reitille ikäänkuin houkuttimeksi jäljet kävellen. Kun tämä ei houkutellut koiranulkoiluttajia reitille, niin seuraavaksi tamppasin uran lumikengillä. Tämäkään ei houkutellut reitille muita, niin lopulta kiskoin lumikengillä muutamaa mikroauton rengasta perässä. Jäljestä tuli hieno, mutta ei se eilen oikein hyvin kantanut vieläkään pyörää. Pääsin kuitenkin vaimon pyörällä ajamalla reitin läpi (6,66km). Sielä jälki oli selkeästi kovettunut pakkasessa, mutta ei silti kestänyt hidasta ajoa.



Hetkinen,,, luin ensin epähuomiossa viestisi näin aamulla ennen ekaa kahvimukillista, että vaimosi oli vetänyt traktorinrengasta perässään ja tampannut sulle reittiä auki,,,

----------


## Ski

Oulussa on hullua porukkaa  :Hymy:  
Me tutkittiin pyörän jälkiä myöhään yöhön ettei kirvesmurhaaja tuu liian lähelle.

----------


## Arskav

> Oulussa on hullua porukkaa  
> Me tutkittiin pyörän jälkiä myöhään yöhön ettei kirvesmurhaaja tuu liian lähelle.



Mutta sehän olis voinut tulla pyörällä vastaan :Vink:  paitsi että taitaa olla ohut renkaisella hankalaa mennä!

----------


## Jukkis

> Oulussa on hullua porukkaa  
> Me tutkittiin pyörän jälkiä myöhään yöhön ettei kirvesmurhaaja tuu liian lähelle.



Näyttää tuo koirasi varjokuva aiheeseen sopivasti ihan päättömältä torsolta,,,

----------


## Ski

:Hymy:  on teillä mielikuvitus  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

> on teillä mielikuvitus



Oli miten oli joka tapauksessa on perusteetonta väittää, ettei jengi enää harrasta kirjallisuutta. Selkeesti Oulussakin Dostojevski luettu ja sanoma sisäistetty,,,

----------


## Jukkis

Ja tämäkin vielä koskien tuota Oulun ceissiä, johon Ski viittasi; asialliset harrastajat leimaantuvat nyt kyllä valitettavan vahvasti. 

*Naapuri kertoo, että mies liikkui aina pyörällä.*

Onneksi ei sentään *paksu*pyörällä  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Kuvan voi kumittaa pois ja lainata pelkän tekstin. Testatkaa helppoo :Vink: . 
Eipähä tartte enään päivystää muffen kanssa.

----------


## Jukkis

> Kuvan voi kumittaa pois ja lainata pelkän tekstin. Testatkaa helppoo. 
> Eipähä tartte enään päivystää muffen kanssa.



Editoitu töpeksien tehty lainaus.
Minä vaan koiraihmisenä katselen mieluusti koirankuvia monistettunakin. Bike porn-ketjua sitä vastoin varon visusti avaamasta kun ei vähääkään kiinnostaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Kuka se halus niitä puuhun nojailukuvia  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Kuka se halus niitä puuhun nojailukuvia



Mie!

----------


## zipo

Mielestäni Ski on löytänyt oman tyylinsä.Kuva tosin ei puhuttele talvisen sinisillä sävyillään vaikka kuvaan saatu mahtumaan kiitettävä määrä erilaisia runkoja ollakseen pyöräkuva.
Jotain maagista arkt.. eiku pohjoisen tunnelmaa välittyy myös allekirjoittaneen verkkokalvolle.Runollista näkemystä aiheeseen.
Vinkkinä, Ota kuvia myös eri valotusarvoilla.Jaahas muistuukin mieleen ajat jolloin  Carl Zeissin kanssa kehiteltiiin maailman parhaat kamerat.
Hyviä ajokelejä ja lisää kuvia.
BTW.Mitkä on parhaat rengaspaineet maastoon?

Hästäg MitVit, Missä mun Parpit voi saatanan saatana.Nysseki jätti pysäkille.

----------


## Ski

:Hymy:  teen parhaani  :Hymy:  

Mun valotusarvo ja Linssi on Instragram ja vanha 4S, ja jatkan nojailu tykitystä. Ajokelit on kyllä nyt ihan kohillaan, pikku pakkanen, ja koirankusettajat tampanneet hirveen määrän polkuja ympäri ämpäri.

Zipo, testaa 0,5 baaria nyt aluksi  :Hymy:   Nyt eessä BLF 0,46 ja takana Nate 0,45, tarkat lukemat mitattu kotona +17C asteessa

----------


## IhanSamuliVaan

Tänään oli vallan mainio keli käydä testaamassa uusien Dillingerien pitoa peilijäällä. Piti. Painetta takana .38 ja edessä .36 bar. Vois laskeakin vielä, tosin sitten alkaa pelottaa vanteiden puolesta. 


Ei tää tästä

----------


## freerider70

Siis oikeasti 3.8/3.6 bar paineet läskissä???

----------


## Arskav

Miten nuo tuollaiset paineet vaatii?

----------


## MRa

Paljonko noilla läskien kehillä on maksimipaineet. Luulis että pahempi toi on kuin paaaljon alhaisemmat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Arskav

Mua hirvitti kyllä floatereihin laittaa 2.5 puoli baaria kun nostin vanteille..mutta kai nuo on vähän eri kumet mutta kumminki!

----------


## IhanSamuliVaan

Noniin. Tulipas kunnon pilkkuvirhe sitten. 

Tarkoitus oli siis kirjoittaa .36 ja .38 bar mutta joku aivopieru tässä tapahtui...

Leuka rintaan vaan ja kohti uusia nöyryytyksiä.

----------


## Arskav

Sitä minäkin :Vink:

----------


## Pete_75

> Jep. Selvennettäköön että sisätiloissa paineet oli kummassakin 4.2 ja nuo lukemat on tunnin ajelun jälkeen otettu. 
> 
> 
> Ei tää tästä



Noilla ajopaineilla lisäisin ajovarustukseen peltorit ja suojalasit. Noi renkaathan on noillla paineilla jo aikamoinen nastapommi. Tosin onkohan mennyt bar ja psi lukemat mittarissa sekaisin = lukuvirhe.
Mutta asiaan jos todella rengaspaineesi on 3.8/3.6 bar niin suosittelen laskemaan rajusti ja lukemaan esim. tästä foorumista Fatbike rengas keskustelua. Itselläni muklukissa edessä Halon tundra 80mm vanne ja siinä BUD renkaana, painetta 0,4 bar. Takana vanteena 47mm Trial tech jossa floater 0,6 bar paineella.

----------


## Pete_75

Sieltä olikin viestin kirjoituksen aikana tullut korjaus paine lukemiin.
 Mää jo näin kauhukuvia huomisen iltapäivälehtien lööpeistä "pyöräilyn uusi muotivillitys vaati ensimmäisen uhrin"  :Vink:

----------


## IhanSamuliVaan

Jeppis. Onneks tällä kertaa kyse vain aivotoiminnan tilapäishäiriöstä


Ei tää tästä

----------


## Arskav

Se hämäs tuo kuittaus viesti :Hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Edellisistä viesteistäpä tuli taas mieleen, kun usein pohtii mitä keksittyä tai keksimätöntä sitä seuraavaksi tahtoo pyörään, niin toki paripyörät olisi jo jotain, mutta kun napista saisi ajaessa paineita jostain akusta pariin kertaan lenkillä säätää, niin se olisi kyllä todella hienoa.

Voisko joku seppä kehittää siellä semmosen?

edit...jaa fingerporin lukijoille viestini sisältää harkitsemattoman kohdan. Ei se mitään, meillä itse asiassa on kuin onkin miele.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Taas HDR:ää päivän lenkiltä. Oli pakko ikuistaa parhaassa kunnossa ollut polun pätkä, saisivat ihmiset ulkoilla enemmän ja pakata noita polkuja... Oli nimittäin tuskainen reilu pari tuntia, missään ei päässyt helpolla. Edes kelkkauratkaan ei kantanut kunnolla läskejä (siis minua ja pyörää).

----------


## Ski

Olosuhdeläskeilyä  lunta on vaan niin monessa olomuodossa että renkaat, niiden leveys tai paineet ei vaan vaikuta kantoon tai pitoon. Sillon tunkataan  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Engelberg Sveitsissä isännöi parhaillaan Euroopan ensimmäistä läskipyörien talvifestivaalia: 

The Snow Epic is Europe’s first winter festival of biking, a fatbike  event held in the idyllic town of Engelberg, in the heart of the Swiss  Alps. Riders will compete in 5 races over 3 days, each with its  own distinct character, taking in the groomed trails and slopes normally  reserved for skiers. Daily riding times vary from about 2-3hrs for the  leading riders up to 5 hrs for the back markers.

Mukana on toistasataa ajajaa yli 20 maasta. Ruotsalainen Jesper "Jeppman" Andesson on paitsi menestynyt hyvin myös fiilistellyt ansiokkaasti blogissaan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuo Optiflown kommentti ihmisten ulkoilusta, tai paremminkin sen vähyydestä, on ihan pätevä.  Jopa täällä Vantaalla jossa ihmisiä asuu melko paljon, ei kovin paljoa maastossa liikuta.  Jos sataa lumet niin useampi päivä menee että joku taajaman lähellä oleva polku on kävelty auki.  Voi johtua siitä että on niin paljon trendikkäitä liikuntalajeja kuten vaikka hotjooga, zumba tai taiji vai mikä se on.  Onhan toki tutuille paljon hienompaa kehaista harrastavansa vaikkapa kenjutsua (en tiedä onko semmoista olemassakaan) tai em hotjoogaa ja saada ihailevia kommentteja kuin sanoa rämpivänsä metsässä iltaisin ja viikonloppuina johon taas saa säälinsekaisia katseita ja ainoa vastaus joka ehkä sanotaan on; "ooksä hullu?"

Mutta toi nyt ei tietty ole mikään ongelma kapeapyörälläkään. Pitää vaan ottaa huomioon kun miettii mihin menee ajamaan. Ja toisaalta, hyvähän se on ettei ole ruuhkaa poluilla. Ja tilatun läskin tultua polkujen lumitilanne toivottavasti vaikuttaa vieläkin vähemmän. Jospa sitten voisi tehdä kuten mainoksissa:"Aja minne haluat."

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Mikäs pyörä sieltä nyt sitten tulee jos saa kysyä? Kyllä oli eroa kuin yöllä ja päivällä etenemisen suhteen kun tiistaina kaverin kanssa käytiin metsässä ajamassa, tai minä ajoin ja hän tunkkas kaksysiä.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tottkai saa kysyä, ei nämä mitään salassapidettäviä asioita pitäisi olla.  Felt DD 30 on hankinnassa.  Sitten kun saapuu niin just tuo etenemiskykyero on kiinnostava juttu.  Ja myös se minkälaiseen laatuun Felt vanhana valmistajana tässä "tonni-puolitoista" luokassa on päässyt.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kyllä sopivalla kelillä ero on suuri vaikka mulla on tällä hetkellä alla "vain" 4.0 Floaterit jotkä käytännössä on kapeammat kuin 3.8 Hodag.. Ja toivottavasti saat pyörän ensimmäisten joukossa, fillarisuositus osiossa maahantuojan edustaja jo pahoitteli pyörien saatavuutta.

----------


## Ski

Lunta on ja joskus se voittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Juze

> Kyllä sopivalla kelillä ero on suuri vaikka mulla on tällä hetkellä alla "vain" 4.0 Floaterit jotkä käytännössä on kapeammat kuin 3.8 Hodag.. Ja toivottavasti saat pyörän ensimmäisten joukossa, fillarisuositus osiossa maahantuojan edustaja jo pahoitteli pyörien saatavuutta.



Uskon ettei ole, jollei ole tilannu lokakuussa pyörää. Eiköhän se eka erä mene juuri loka-marraskuussa tilanneille, loput saa joskus, liekkö kivijalkaa jää pyöriä mistään erästä..

----------


## velosipedisti

Tänään oli sitten vähän tavallista hauskempi lenkki talvisessa metsässä. Paljon uutta lunta ajettavaksi ja eräällä kodalla taukotulia pitäessä sain seuraksi ryhmän päiväkotilapsia. Tulivat sinne lounastauolle ja yllättäen myös läskipyöräilijälle tuotiin iso kipollinen kuumaa ruokaa. 
Kotiin polkiessa vielä koiran ulkoiluttaja huusi "Sulla on asennetta" 

Kyllä nyt hymyilyttää niin että poskiin sattuu. Kipu voi tietysti johtua siitäkin että lumiauraa väistäessä kaaduin turpa edellä hankeen.

----------


## Jukkis

> Tänään oli sitten vähän tavallista hauskempi lenkki talvisessa metsässä.



Teilläpäin näyttää hämärä laskeutuvan tosi aikaisin  :Vink:

----------


## a-o

> Tänään oli sitten vähän tavallista hauskempi lenkki talvisessa metsässä. Paljon uutta lunta ajettavaksi ja eräällä kodalla taukotulia pitäessä sain seuraksi ryhmän päiväkotilapsia. Tulivat sinne lounastauolle ja yllättäen myös läskipyöräilijälle tuotiin iso kipollinen kuumaa ruokaa. 
> Kotiin polkiessa vielä koiran ulkoiluttaja huusi "Sulla on asennetta" 
> 
> Kyllä nyt hymyilyttää niin että poskiin sattuu. Kipu voi tietysti johtua siitäkin että lumiauraa väistäessä kaaduin turpa edellä hankeen.



On muuten mahtava homma kun lapsia viedään metsään! Pitäisi omaakin jälkikasvua saada reissuille mukaan vähän useammin, mutta vaikeaa se on!

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> On muuten mahtava homma kun lapsia viedään metsään! Pitäisi omaakin jälkikasvua saada reissuille mukaan vähän useammin, mutta vaikeaa se on!



Samaa mieltä.  

Muuten, onko kenties jälkikasvun tekemisiä huomattavasti ohjaavana tekijänä erilaiset pelisovellukset?  

Kysyn vain siksi että kiinnostaa onko kyseessä maanlaajuinen ilmiö(vai pitäisikö sanoa paremminkin vitsaus)?

----------


## Jukkis

Mulla omat "poikavauvat" jo 20 ja 18 vee, mutta kyllä ne luonnossa oppii kulkemaan, kunhan vaan vanhemmat sinne vie. Meillä retuutettiin alusta asti rinkassa milloin minkäkinlaisilla makkaranpaistoretkillä, telttailtiin metsässä vaikka jannut olivat víelä kusivaippaiässä jne.
Ei ne mukana retuuttamisesta rikki menneet ja ihan yhteiskuntakelpoisia ihmisiä niistä tuli.

----------


## a-o

> Samaa mieltä.  
> 
> Muuten, onko kenties jälkikasvun tekemisiä huomattavasti ohjaavana tekijänä erilaiset pelisovellukset?  
> 
> Kysyn vain siksi että kiinnostaa onko kyseessä maanlaajuinen ilmiö(vai pitäisikö sanoa paremminkin vitsaus)?



No menee vähän OT, mutta ruutuaikasopimus rajaa pelisovelluksiin käytettyä aikaa, mutta muuten aika menee harrastuksissa ja kavereiden kanssa ulkoillessa.
Tosin meidän vanhempien on välillä vaikea ymmärtää, että ne pelit ovat nykyajan lasten leikkiä. Niitä pelataan porukalla ja tekemisiä suunnitellaan yhdessä. Esim minegraft on osittain nykyajan legoleikki. Vanhempien vain pitää pysyä kärryillä mitä siellä pelissä tapahtuu.

Ja aiheesen liittyen, paikalliskaupassa kaupiteltiin scool lasten läskiä. Pitäisi olla saatavilla ensi kuun lopussa. Juniori on siitä kovasti puhunut  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Ja Pyörä-Suvalan rivi 15.5 Farleytä houkuttelee sen verran että jos huomenna Lotto onnaa, niin tähän kotitalouteen tulee pojille välittömästi Läskit.  :Hymy:

----------


## velosipedisti

> Teilläpäin näyttää hämärä laskeutuvan tosi aikaisin



Eikäku kuva otettu aamulla seiskan jälkeen eli aamun hämyssä ajelin niinkuin yleensäkin.

----------


## noniinno

Marssitin joskus liikkatunnilla oppilaita metsässä, jotta oppisivat talviliikunnan muotoja ja tuntisivat metsäpolulla kävelyn taikaa. (Ei yhtään ainakaan ollenkaan ollut mielessä tahi taka-ajatuksena, että pääsen illallla ajelemaan tampattua polkua maastopyörällä... pois se minusta...) Neljäkymmentä jalkaparia teki aika hienoa polkua.

----------


## kim71

> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Taas HDR:ää päivän lenkiltä. Oli pakko ikuistaa parhaassa kunnossa ollut polun pätkä, saisivat ihmiset ulkoilla enemmän ja pakata noita polkuja... Oli nimittäin tuskainen reilu pari tuntia, missään ei päässyt helpolla. Edes kelkkauratkaan ei kantanut kunnolla läskejä (siis minua ja pyörää).



Upeita noi sun kuvat! Millä otettu ja muokattu?

----------


## TeroreT

> Samaa mieltä.  
> 
> Muuten, onko kenties jälkikasvun tekemisiä huomattavasti ohjaavana tekijänä erilaiset pelisovellukset?  
> 
> Kysyn vain siksi että kiinnostaa onko kyseessä maanlaajuinen ilmiö(vai pitäisikö sanoa paremminkin vitsaus)?



Meillä on lapset aika paljon metsässä mukana. 4v ja 6v tulee talvella stigalla ja pulkalla perässä, sekä hiihdetään. Tyttö (6v) haluaisi myös maastopyörällä poluille mun kanssa ja kyllä me lähdetään kokeileen, jos polut tosta paranee. 
Kesällä kumpikin ajaa poluilla mukana omilla maastopyörillä. Nuorempi ajeli viime kesänä oikein sujuvasti, toki ihan pahimmat kalliot, kivikot ja varsinkin juurakot kierrellään, tai talutellaan.

----------


## Optiflow

> Upeita noi sun kuvat! Millä otettu ja muokattu?



Kuvat on otettu Nokian 808 Pureview:llä (ainut ja oikea Pureview :Leveä hymy: ). Nuo HDR-kuvat on yhdistetty kolmesta eri ev-arvolla otetusta kuvasta Photomatix-nimisellä softalla.

----------


## kim71

[QUOTE=Optiflow;2317703]Kuvat on otettu Nokian 808 Pureview:llä (ainut ja oikea Pureview :Leveä hymy: ). Nuo HDR-kuvat on yhdistetty kolmesta eri ev-arvolla otetusta kuvasta Photomatix-nimisellä softalla.[/
QUOTE]

kävis vaikka mainoskuvista... upeita!

----------


## Jukkis

> Eikäku kuva otettu aamulla seiskan jälkeen eli aamun hämyssä ajelin niinkuin yleensäkin.



No oho, miten ihmeessä päiväkotitädit on saaneet ryhmänsä liikkeelle niin aikaisin. Ilmeisesti päiväkoti kuitenkin ihan siinä kodan kupeessa, iso ihme siinäkin tapauksessa.


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## jcool

Pieni tunnelman nostatusvideo...törkeän hieno läski!

----------


## Jukkis

Useita läskinuria eiliseltä korkeamman lumen ajalta ennen vesisadetta. Onneksi kaikki on omia eli ei ole muuttunut ryhmässä tapahtuvaksi hengailuksi meillä päin  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## brilleaux

> Pieni tunnelman nostatusvideo...törkeän hieno läski!



Nyt odotellaan sitten Ibiksen vastausta tähän.

----------


## Plus

20cm sohjoa jään päällä mutta 28x42 pelasti...

----------


## mutanaama

Hui Sattana! Hapottaa jo pelkkä ajatus

----------


## Jukkis

> Pieni tunnelman nostatusvideo...törkeän hieno läski!



Hui kauhia,,, en henno kyllä omaani tuolla lailla rytyyttää vaikka halpis onkin alla. Ei ole oikein läskille luonteenomaista reuhtomista tuo tuollainen. Tai sitten mä oon vaan liika vanha (niin oonkin)

Milläköhän rengaspaineilla tuossa mennään kun ei hidastuksissakaan kumes paljoa lurpahtele,,,

----------


## Kemizti

> Hui kauhia,,,
> 
> Milläköhän rengaspaineilla tuossa mennään kun ei hidastuksissakaan kumes paljoa lurpahtele,,,



Tuo oli kyllä ihan siisti pätkä, piti oikein jakaa eteenpäin.. Rengaspaineet varmaan luokkaa oikeat oikeaan paikkaan..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## a-o

video kuvastaa läskeilyn kehittymistä: hitaasta retkeilyajosta kohti nopeampaa tykittelyä. Itsellä tuli ahaa elämys kun Fatty vaihtui Farleyhyn.

----------


## VitaliT

oma pornoläski kasa vain jatka laihtumista  :Sarkastinen:  tietysti vaihdetut osat jatkavat palvelua toisessa laitessa. 
  muuten olipa pa..nen keli





  tietysti pakolinen puhun nojaus kuva, jos plussa kelit jatku vielä viikon ehkä joudu vaihtaman kesä kumit ale

----------


## Arskav

Mukavia kuvia!On kyllä niin eri näköistä luontoa mitä oulun seudulla..täällä ei taida juhannuksenakaan olla noin vihreää jos tätä menoa lunta tulee..

----------


## Plus

> Hui Sattana! Hapottaa jo pelkkä ajatus



Oli kyllä hauskaa kun pyöräkin jäi pystyyn kun nousi selästä pois...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jake_Kona

Yritän kovasti, että tämä olisi viimeinen fiilistelyvideo omasta -14 läskistä.
http://youtu.be/tJZkXvgszdo
YouTube video nimellä DigiCamo painted fatbike

----------


## Bässi

Hienosti askerreltu, pähee Kona!

----------


## mutanaama

No oli, huomasitteko miten hienosti pulloteline maastoutui talvella  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

No nyt oli hiano  :Hymy:

----------


## villho

Muklukki ja Fatboy suuntasivat tänään Poronpolulle. Nuoskalumi piti hyvin, mutta paikka paikoin sitä meinasi olla hieman liikaa, koska lumi oli ajoittaisia yksittäisiä jalanjälkiä lukuunottamatta neitseellistä. Näin ollen vetovuoroja piti vaihdella ja vaatteita vähentää lenkin edetessä. Tästä huolimatta ja sen vuoksi makkarakahvit maistuivat Kalattoman laavulla.

----------


## Jakke81

^ mahtavaa menoa jätkillä ollut :Hymy:  iso peukku tälle!

----------


## Jukkis

> Yritän kovasti, että tämä olisi viimeinen fiilistelyvideo omasta -14 läskistä.



Komee on, mutta yks kysymys heräs. Mitä ajattelit kerätä metsästä mukaas tuolla letkeästi vedetyllä takavaihtajan vaijerilla  :Vink: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## jcool

Sori, oli pakko ku tiellä oli möhkäle...



Yritin mennä vielä isommastakin yli ja se päättyi kaatumiseen :-) No arviosin, että pikku treenillä vois 40cm ylitys olla helppo, mutta 50cm korkeus jo vaatisi enemmän treenia...

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## velosipedisti

Jake konalla tyylikäs fillari.

----------


## svheebo

Ollaan oltu villhon kanssa samalla polulla mutta eri kohdissa. Minä kun eilen kiroilin että kukaan käytä reittejä talvisin kuin autolta laavulle.

----------


## MikeM

Hieno thermos juomapullo systeemi. Mistä hommattu?

----------


## svheebo

> Hieno thermos juomapullo systeemi. Mistä hommattu?



Teline on spessun oma ja termospullo on Airamin terästermos, en muista mistä aikoinaan ostettu. Pitäs ostaa vähän isompi, tuo on vain 3,5dl.
Edit: Saahan noita vaikka Prismasta, muitakin merkkejä terästermosta löytyy.

----------


## villho

> Ollaan oltu villhon kanssa samalla polulla mutta eri kohdissa. Minä kun eilen kiroilin että kukaan käytä reittejä talvisin kuin autolta laavulle.



Samaa ajattelimme mekin. Tässä alla meidän kierros (.gpx), eli tuolta pitäisi löytyä nyt läskillä ajettava rundi. Peesissä valmiissa urassa läski kulki mainiosti, keulilla joutui tekemään enempi hommia.

----------


## tomikulmala

Komea kartta/reitti vilholla, mikä softa?

----------


## svheebo

Tarviipa mennä katselemaan jäljet, olette ajaneet näemmä ns. vastakarvaan reittiä.
Edit: Minua saa kysellä mukaan ajamaan jos näille nurkille eksyy, ei tarttis aina yksinään tunkata  :Hymy:

----------


## villho

> Komea kartta/reitti vilholla, mikä softa?



Garminin oma 'Basecamp' ja pohjalla ilmainen Maanmittauslaitoksen maastokartta. 





> Minua saa kysellä mukaan ajamaan jos näille nurkille eksyy, ei tarttis aina yksinään tunkata



 Pistetään mieleen. Tosin ei noille korkeuksille viitsi ihan peruslenkille lähteä täältä etelästä, kun pitää ensiksi suhata autollakin tunnin verran.

----------


## a-o

> Garminin oma 'Basecamp' ja pohjalla ilmainen Maanmittauslaitoksen maastokartta. 
> 
>  Pistetään mieleen. Tosin ei noille korkeuksille viitsi ihan peruslenkille lähteä täältä etelästä, kun pitää ensiksi suhata autollakin tunnin verran.



Taitaa olla ihan ilmaisohjelma tuo basecamp ja sillä voi käsitellä gpx tiedostoja, eli ei tarvitse olla Garminin käyttäjä hyötyäkseen ohjelmasta.

Minulla on 0,5l  Airam terästermos. se on ostettu citymarketista ja se sopii Bontragerin pullotelineeseen hyvin.

----------


## maapaa

> oma pornoläski kasa vain jatka laihtumista



Paljonko tolppaa on rungon sisällä?

----------


## VitaliT

> Paljonko tolppaa on rungon sisällä?



  90mm ja muistaakseni minimi merkki oli jotain 50mm.

----------


## Ski

Polkuseikkailun päätteeksi valkoiselle merenrantahiekalle fiilisteleen  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Varmaan ihan paska meininki Skillä. Siksi annankin noin kauniin kuvan anteeksi.

----------


## Paulix

Koska täällä lännessä on niin paskat ajokelit niin tänään ajettiin pelkästään tekonurmella..


(promottiin läskipyöräilyä kuntoilumessuilla)

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^^No nyt punnitaan kuka on oikea läskikuski, mihin kuvassa katse kiinnittyy ensimmäisenä?

----------


## Ski

> Varmaan ihan paska meininki Skillä. Siksi annankin noin kauniin kuvan anteeksi.



Kiitos  :Hymy:  Surkeaahan täällä. Messukuvassa ööö huomio kiinnittyi kirjaimiin Bo  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Täällä silmät jäi tapittamaan ihanan täyteläisen pyöreisiin taka.. eiku eturenkaisiin.

----------


## pturunen

> ^^No nyt punnitaan kuka on oikea läskikuski, mihin kuvassa katse kiinnittyy ensimmäisenä?



Mä katoin mikä kumi pyörässä oli  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## noppa

Ensimmäisenä tajuntaan iski taustan masentavan yksioikoinen värimaisema. Ihan yksi uskaltaa olla sininen lammas.

----------


## harmis

Kun ladut sulaa alta niin tänään piti käydä pläskillä ajelemassa polkuja. Makiasti meni eteenpäin tampatuilla poluilla ja välistä ihan umpihangessakin, jos nyt 10-15cm voi vielä sellaiseksi kutsua. Välistä näkyi kun joku oli laiheliinilla ajanut ja aika mutkille näköjään sohjon sekaisessa lumessa mennyt. Jonkun toisen pläskin jäljet näkyi ja ne meni suoraan niinkuin omakin pyörä.

----------


## pikkupoika

Piti aamulla lähteä kaverin kaa hiihtämään, mutta kun kävin eilen illalla niin ladut umpi jäässä. Eikä keli ollut muuttunut yön aikaan, niinpä en viitsinyt lähteä jäiselle ladulle. Läksin sitten aamulla Muklukilla ajelee, ei huono valinta. Keli mukava 0 astetta, 3,5h tuli ajettua pitkin paikallisia kelkkareittejä. Järvillä kauhea keli noin 15-20cm veden sekaista lunta. Välillä jakso polkea ja välillä justiin pyöränkaa ennekuin kengät kastuu.

----------


## Jukkis

Tana, kele,,, Plussakeli kiihottanut satunnaisia kävelijöitä ja ratsastajia tuonne männikkökankaan poluille. Tuloksena tärvelleet umpihangen osittain ja joutuu kiemurtelemaan puolelta toiselle että pääsee ajamaan rikkomatonta pintaa. Siellä missä ovat sorkkineen koikkelehtineet, on päässyt muodostumaan sohjoa ja siinä tuo Surlyn rengastus ei 0.35 paineilla pure vaan alkaa luiria pidon puutteessa puolelta toiselle. Välillä nakkaa ajokin reiluun sivuluistoon. Umpilumessa rokkaa edelleen hienosti ja onneksi tuosta takapihalta lähtevät polkuverkostot ovat edelleen pysyneet koskemattomina (läskini jälkiä lukuun ottamatta) kuten aikaisempina vuosinakin.

----------


## jcool

> sujuukos läskillä bunnyhope kepeämmin, eli kuinka paljon noilla renkailla voi ponnistaa ?



Sanotaanko näin päin, että läskeily on kehittänyt ajotekniikkaani. Mielenkiintoista on, miten normi 29 liikkuu keväällä, kun on tottunut "kusiränneissä" tasapainoittelemaan. Onhan nuo isot renkaat vakaa alusta ponnistaa ja vähillä paineilla pehmentää kivasti alas tullessa.

Olen harjoitellut keulimista koko talven ja treeni alkaakin uppoamaan selkäytimeen pikkuhiljaa. Yllättävän helppoa oli saada pyörä irti maasta ja tais olla eka kerta ku läskillä yritin hyppiä. Ei se ollut vaikeaa ollenkaan :-) Pitänee hullutella vielä enemmän, eikä vaan tyytyä polkukoneen tavoin etenemään. Siinä on vinkkiä muillekin...

----------


## jcool

Vaikka olenkin erittäin tyytyväinen Fatboy kuski, niin en malta olla kuolaamatta tätä unelmapyörää... 
http://reviews.mtbr.com/news-pivot-c...n-les-fat-bike
Siinä alempana on se video jonka laitoinkin jo aikaisemmin, mutta vielä selostuksen kera ;-)

----------


## devon

Tämän hetken fatbike-fiilistely on luokkaa "-TU, -TU, -TU!" Kaksi viikkoa olen katsellut surullisena murjottavaa Muklukkiani, mutta ajamaan en ole uskaltanut, kun henki on loppunut vähemmästäkin. Mutta tällä viikolla aletaan korjaamaan tilannetta vähin erin.

----------


## Jukkis

> Pitänee hullutella vielä enemmän, eikä vaan tyytyä polkukoneen tavoin etenemään. Siinä on vinkkiä muillekin...



Kai mä saan sentään pitää omani polkukoneena ? Se käyttö kun mulla oli mielessä kun läskini hankin  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

Kävin kesken työpäivän paikallisessa hiihtokeskuksessa läskillä leikkimässä. Sadan metrin mäen ajaminen ylös neljästi vähän hapotti jaloissa, mutta pikkuskidien tekemiä mutkittelevia metsäreittejä pitkin oli ihan JÄRJETTÖMÄN hauskaa laskea alas hissitolppa pohjassa! Kelikin oli sopivasti pakkasella niin ei upottanut ollenkaan. Täytyypä käydä toistekin, tulee hyvät mäkitreenit samalla. Pohjat 61,6km/h alamäkeen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Alaspäin polkuja on varmasti ollu mukavaa !!! Peukku !

----------


## Jukkis

Meilläpäin olis yks tälle talvelle konkkaan mennyt laskettelukeskus valmiina hyötykäyttöön otettavaksi. 
No, vakaumus ja Tahko Pihkalan perintöä kunnioittava kotikasvatus estää menemästä rinteeseen edes läskillä  :Hymy:

----------


## VilleW

Vähän erilaisessa maastossa kuin mitä Plus. Harvinainen näky tuo aurinko täällä Oulun seudulla. Paikoin oli viikonlopun vesikelien ja päivän pakkasen ansiosta ihan Farleyn kantavat hanget. Mukavaa

----------


## Jakke81

Siistit maiset villeW:n kuvassa. Piru kun työt häiritsee harrastuksia ois päivällä ollut makee keli ulkoilla.

----------


## VilleW

> Siistit maiset villeW:n kuvassa. Piru kun työt häiritsee harrastuksia ois päivällä ollut makee keli ulkoilla.



Niin... valitettavasti mulla ei häiritse enää. Tänään työnsivät sopivasti lapun kouraan. Onneks sentään keli oli tänään hyvä. Nyt on aikaa pyöräillä...

----------


## MRa

Just meinasin sanoa, että työt kuitenkin monasti mahdollistaa harrastukset. Tsemppiä!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Arskav

Jos lomalle joutuu niin sopii vaan toivoa että moni muukin on samaa aikaa ettei yksin joudu harrastaan.. :Hymy:  suattaapi olla että ensi syksy/talvi ollaan kaikki lomalla ellei tää tästä lähe nousuun!..ainakin lvis hommissa missä itse pyörin

----------


## Ski

Däm... Onneks meillä on Läskit alla, ja päiväkaffiseuraa, tai Laavumakkaraseuraa  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Prkl, vai noin pääsi käymään. Jos yhtään lohduttaa, niin aika monena päivänä olisin toimistoa mieluummin vapaana esim. läskiä ulkoiluttamassa..

----------


## zipo

> No oli, huomasitteko miten hienosti pulloteline maastoutui



M.Nykäsen sanoin bon voyage ilmiö.Oikeesti kuinka vanhoilla gubeilla voi olla noin älyttömän kliffaa ajaa fillareilla skutsissa?Ei voi olla halpaa huvia?vai ehkä sittenkin?
Papparaiset kuuluisi ostarille veivaamaan hedelmäpeliö,siellä ne muutkin fafat snujuu.
XTR talk.Oiih, kamppasin kapearenkaisen...Angst.Heh hehh heheh Angst.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUx5IIUrmD4

----------


## Jakke81

> Niin... valitettavasti mulla ei häiritse enää. Tänään työnsivät sopivasti lapun kouraan. Onneks sentään keli oli tänään hyvä. Nyt on aikaa pyöräillä...



 no joo tuo mut on aivan perseestä ettei työtä oo ollenkaan, toivottavasti pian jotain löytyy.. Itsellä viimeisen vuoden aikana ollut kerran lappu kourassa ja lomarahat ja lomat maksettiin. No kuiten seuraavana päivänä joka olisi ollut ensimmäinen päivä kotona soittivat takas töihin (samaan paikkaan samaan hommaan), että veitsen terällä siltä osin elellään.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

_Tänään se 20.12 tilattu läski saapui vihdoin. Äkkiä pyörä kasaan, pulloteline ja "satulalaukku" kiinni. Olispa aikaa ajaa vielä, mutta työt kutsuu aamulla klo.5.00_

----------


## Jukkis

> Tänään se 20.12 tilattu läski saapui vihdoin. Äkkiä pyörä kasaan, pulloteline ja "satulalaukku" kiinni. Olispa aikaa ajaa vielä, mutta työt kutsuu aamulla klo.5.00



Nyt oli kyllä niin mielipuolisen näköinen linkki kuvaan, ettei VOI toimia  :Vink: 

Sanoo "Your client does not have permission to get URL"

----------


## Volvospede

Päiväfiilis:



Iltafiilis:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Nyt oli kyllä niin mielipuolisen näköinen linkki kuvaan, ettei VOI toimia 
> 
> Sanoo "Your client does not have permission to get URL"



Näkyiskö nyt ? Eipä tossa kyllä ole paljon nähtävää, mutta olen silti iloinen.

----------


## MRa

> Näkyiskö nyt ? Eipä tossa kyllä ole paljon nähtävää, mutta olen silti iloinen.



Jo näkyy OnOne

----------


## Pastu

> Päiväfiilis:/ Iltafiilis:



Ei taida ukko malttaa kohta edes nuqqua ku ajattaa?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ski

Nuotiolla tauko

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Fiilistelyä aamupäivän lenkiltä, taas HDR:nä. Olipas kiva ajaa pakkasen kovettamia polkuja pitkästä aikaan.

----------


## tinke77

Aamusella kävin koiran kanssa kävelemässä n. 15km. Kelkan jälkeä ja melkein juoksujalkaa piti loppumatka tulla kotia läski hakemaan. Sama reissu sitten sillä perään. Ei hassumpi tapa viettää vapaapäivää. Keli oli loistava, täysin tyyni ja aurinko paistoi, -15 pakkasta.

----------


## Antza44

^Ota muffe läskinkanssa mukaan ens kerralla se on ihan kivaa molemmista.

----------


## tinke77

Joo, täytyis kokeilla. Kyllä tuo tolleripoika varmasti siitä tykkäis, mut arveluttaa vaan kun 20 metrin välein pitää olla jalka pystyssä  :Hymy: . Siis koiran....

----------


## Jukkis

Ainakin siperianhuskyuros ymmärtää, että kuseskelulenkki on eri asia kuin oikea lenkki. Eli kun ollaan vetohommissa niin silloin vedetään eikä kuseskella  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## tinke77

No se on ehkä rodulle ominaisempaa... vaan miekii ruvennu jo lämpenemää emännän malamuutti haaveelle  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Joo, täytyis kokeilla. Kyllä tuo tolleripoika varmasti siitä tykkäis, mut arveluttaa vaan kun 20 metrin välein pitää olla jalka pystyssä . Siis koiran....



Alkaa trackstandi sujumaan.

----------


## Jukkis

> No se on ehkä rodulle ominaisempaa... vaan miekii ruvennu jo lämpenemää emännän malamuutti haaveelle



Sulla on fiksu emäntä. Ellei mulla olis old-line siperialaisia niin olis malamuutteja  :Hymy: 
Koiria isolla k-kirjaimella molemmat rodut !

----------


## lacrits68

.....  :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:  täällä taas IHAN paskat kelit....lunta tuli joulukuussa, tammikuun on kelit ollut ihan syvältä 2-3pv pakkasta -10-15c, sitten 2pv +5c ja vesisadetta, ja taas 2-3pv -10c ja vesisadetta jne...! Koirankusetuslenkillä totesin että pyörätien ulkopuolelle (sepelöity) ei oikein ole mitään asiaa...! omallakin nurtsilla vois luistella....iahn silee ja hyvä jääkenttä!  :Irvistys:  tuleekohan tästä talvea yhtään!  :Irvistys: 

.....tosi fiilistelyä!

----------


## Arskav

Se on surullista se! Oulussa kunnollinen talvi viime vuoden synkän talven jälkeen..paitsi pakkasia vähän liikaa mutta lunta on ja riittää.. :Vink: 
Että fiilis on katossa kun sais vaan vähän polkuja auki!

----------


## Ski

Puttaalta pääsee kelekan jälkiä montuille ja sieltä Runteliin ja sieltä Kelloon ja sieltä taas Takkurannan takkaa takas eiku ajamaan vaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Joo, täytyis kokeilla. Kyllä tuo tolleripoika varmasti siitä tykkäis, mut arveluttaa vaan kun 20 metrin välein pitää olla jalka pystyssä . Siis koiran....



Meidän uros Kultaisennoutajan kanssa menee ihan hienosti, jos se pysähtelee, niin kohta se suhaa pöpelikön kautta ohi, kun vähän huutelee ja osaa eellä jopa ihmekyllä odotella ja lisätä vauhtia kehotuksesta. Paskakasa jonkun elukan ilmeisesti, omenat ja hiiret lumen alla saa, sen unohtamaan kaiken muun maallisen, sitten mennään kuulematta ja näkemättä kohti vainua :Sekaisin:  :Vink: . Heijastin liivi, panta ym tai vilkkuvalo on siitäkin hyvä, että otsa lampulla näkee koiran helposti hetkessä, jos se menee pusikon puolelle ihmettelemään.

----------


## Arskav

> Puttaalta pääsee kelekan jälkiä montuille ja sieltä Runteliin ja sieltä Kelloon ja sieltä taas Takkurannan takkaa takas eiku ajamaan vaa



Hyvä tietää. :Hymy:  Ei ole tullut runtelilla päin vähään aikaa käytyäkkään!

----------


## Ansis

Kyllä tää kivaa on. Tulee vaan pieni morkkis, kun varastossa on rakkaudella ja rahalla kasattu Tallboy LTc jota ei ole käytetty sen jälkeen kun läski tuli taloon

----------


## OKS

Hieno "taiteellinen" kuva.

----------


## Samsam

[IMG][/IMG]

Jouluna ei tullut kinkkua taloon - vain läskiä. Nyt tuhti pitää huolen, että kuski kuihtuu entisestään. Fiiliksiä parin päivän takaa Saimaalta Joutsenosta hetkeä ennen auringon laskua. Hymy ei laske, vaikka posket jo sulaneet.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tänään pääsi ensimmäistä kertaa ajamaan läskillä "kunnolla" töiden jälkeen. Silvolan tekojärven lähellä olevia polkuja ja jäisiä pikkuteitä tuli pari tuntia suhailtua. Helvetin hauskaa hommaa kyllä. Onneks ei ole 29eria, niin ei tarvii miettiä, että jääkö se varastoon pölyttymään(ei kyllä ole varastoakaan). Se ketä väittää, ettei rahalla saa onnea, on mielestäni väärässä. Itse olen nyt ainakin onnellisempi ja rahaakin meni alle 1000€ toimtuskuluineen, joten aika pienistä summista kuitenkin on kyse. Eniten innoissani olen tuosta etenemiskyvystä. Tollahan ajaa mihin vaan. Otin parit lipatkin metsässä ja upposin suohon kerran, mutta sekään ei pilannut hauskuutta. Lisäkiksit tulee tosta pitkään suunnitellusta ortliebin ohjaustankolaukku satulalaukuksi projektin onnistumisesta. Olen iloinen.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei näy kuva
edith: Ny näkyy

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ei näy kuva



Ei varmaan tarvitse sitten kännykällä enää yrittää latailla kuvia, kun 2/2 epäonnistunut. Nyt ehkä näkyy jotain.

----------


## Shimaani

Jo näkyy.
Sotanorsuko se oli parkissa kävelysillan pielessä n. 1559 kun Munsterilla ohihurautin?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Jo näkyy.
> Sotanorsuko se oli parkissa kävelysillan pielessä n. 1559 kun Munsterilla ohihurautin?



Kaakao ja kusitauolla.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

No mutta! Sotanorsuhan ajelee tutuilla poluilla, alkaa näillä nurkin olemaan aika monta pläskiä mutta metsään mahtuu kyllä!

----------


## tinke77

Jouluna ei tullut kinkkua taloon - vain läskiä. Nyt tuhti pitää huolen, että kuski kuihtuu entisestään. Fiiliksiä parin päivän takaa Saimaalta Joutsenosta hetkeä ennen auringon laskua. Hymy ei laske, vaikka posket jo sulaneet.[/QUOTE]


Hyvä hyvä, kaakonkulmallekin lisää läskiä  :Hymy:

----------


## heccu



----------


## Reflector

:Leveä hymy:  Uusi läskikuva genre "Etsi Läski"

----------


## freerider70

Fiilistelyä Kaupissa ja Nässynkin jäällä tuli käytyä. Kuvassa näkyy myös valoallergikkoja silmälläpitäen itse suunniteltu/toteutettu häikäisysuoja Magicshinen päällä  :Hymy:

----------


## heccu

> Uusi läskikuva genre "Etsi Läski"



toi on mielestäni niin hieno paikka näillä leveysasteilla että lähes aina pysähdyn siihen ottamaan kuvan niinkuin tänäänkin porukkalenkillä.
nyt Läski tosin erottuu selvästi tossa edessä.

----------


## Lauttis

Ja vanha genre, läski puuta vasten

----------


## Ski

pakollinen merimonsterikuva

----------


## jcool

Olipas pakkasten loputtua huippu fiilis kurvailla pimeässä...

----------


## HC Andersen

Ja taas uusi Genre, läskit nojaamassa vesitorniin.

Pisteet sille joka osaa luetella kaikki kuvassa näkyvien läskien merkki ja malli. Ne jotka oli mukana ei saa osallistua visailuun.

----------


## Mika K

Tänään oli kyllä monenlaista polkua reilun kolmen ja puolen tunnin lenkuralla ja meren jäällä rauhallista. Pari kertaa meinasin kaatua hankeen, mutta kerkesin onneksi ottamaan naamalla vastaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Pimiällä uskalsit merelle vaikka siellä on tuo Monsteri !!! ??? Hullu  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

^^^ G-lauma lustin pidossa *Uitun iso peukku*

^Jos tuuleton pikkupakkanen niin jäällä ajellessa zen voi olla hyvinkin vahva. Hienot on Mika K:n fiilistelyt  :Hymy:

----------


## lacrits68

kertokaas ei paikkakuntalaiselle...mikä toi "merimonsteri" on tai on ollut?

----------


## Smo

Myös Skin merikuvassa on aika kodikas meininki ..

----------


## Ski

> kertokaas ei paikkakuntalaiselle...mikä toi "merimonsteri" on tai on ollut?



Vanhan Pateniemen sahan rannassa on kolme proomua ruostumassa rantavedessä. Raakaa, outoa, ja valokuvauksellista  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> kertokaas ei paikkakuntalaiselle...mikä toi "merimonsteri" on tai on ollut?



Sinne on varastoitu Eurajoen voimalaitoksen käytetyt polttoainesauvat. Niiden tarkoitus on peittää Ouluun sijoittuneiden kännykkälaboratorioiden signaalit vakoilun estämiseksi. Sitä varten Skin kuvakin on niin samea, kun puolijohteet saturoituu alfapommituksesta.

----------


## Ski

Juhalta tuli totuus  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Jeesaako edes foliohattu?

----------


## koshui

Proomuja on oikeasti neljä vaikka silmät muuta väittääkin. Aistiharha on tavallinen alueella vierailevalla ja valtaosa lähteekin pois siinä uskossa, että proomuja olisi vain kolme.
Virallinen selitys on, että proomut on upotettu aallonmurtajaksi. Uskoo ken tahtoo.

Hieman syksyisempi kuva pian katoavasta perinnemaisemasta.

----------


## Mika K

^Tuossa kanssa yksi versio aiheesta muutaman vuoden takaa..

https://www.polaroidblipfoto.com/entry/657727

----------


## lacrits68

moi!

eilen satoi ja tuli muutama sentti nuoskalunta....aamulla oli -10c. ei ku vehkeet kasaan ja ulos.



pukin kontissa tuli nukeproofin flätit...mukavat!  :Hymy: 



aurinkokin oli esillä 96 päivään!  :Leveä hymy: 






mukavaa oli....reidet suht hapoilla, ladan "selle italia" on ainaskin mun ahterille oikeinkin sopiva!  :Leveä hymy: 

//J

----------


## villho

Espoon keskuspuistossa ovat polut parhaassa mahdollisessa talvikunnossa. Pari laihakuskia ja pari läskikuskia bongattu, mutta kyllä sinne enemmänkin mahtuisi  :Hymy: 

Ladut taas vastaavasti niin huonossa jamassa ja puhkikäveltyjä, ettei tule edes huonoa omatuntoa, vaikka läskillä hieman siirtymää menisikin latupohjaa pitkin.

----------


## jcool

Mikähän retkue Maikkulassa päin tuli tänään vastaan? Meinasin liittyä jonon jatkoksi, mutta olin puolikuntoisena liikkeellä, eikä tarkoitus ollut ajella matkaa. Fiilistelin vaan...

----------


## Ari71

Fiilistelyä tältä päivältä:

----------


## Timppa H

Muovipöörät tauolla  :Vink:

----------


## Ski

Kommeita kuvia kaikilla ! Läski ajaa meidät ulos, se on sanottava !

----------


## Ski

Ai niin  :Hymy:  fiilistelin kotia kohti tänään urasella ja lumisella soratiellä kun kulma takaa näin maasturin parkissa yhessä risteyksessä. No pikkasen siitä eteenpäin näky mies joka seiso, ase tanassa sylissä, ja vieressä oli semmonen retkituoli. Oli vissiin jalat puutuksissa istumisesta. No ajoin ohi, ja heppu katto mua ja kohalla sano että "tuossa se hiki mahtaa tulla !" 
No, menin sanattomaksi mutta taisin vastata että "ei kyllä tämä kevyesti kulkee".

No, ei siinä kummempaa, mutta saako tieltä ampua riistaa, tämä oli oikeastaan se mun seuraavat 10km kestänyt ihmettely.

----------


## IncBuff

Jos se on yleinen tie niin ei saa.

----------


## Marsusram

> Kommeita kuvia kaikilla ! Läski ajaa meidät ulos, se on sanottava !



Sanos muuta! 
Täällä oli vaan tasasen harmaa päivä, mutta taas löytyi uusia polkuja kun uuden polunpään nähdessä otti löytöretkeilijän asenteen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Oli niin paska fiilis eilen, että pakkohan se on jakaa.

----------


## slow

Hyi hirvitys. Och samma på svenska.

----------


## zipo

> Ja taas uusi Genre, läskit nojaamassa vesitorniin.Pisteet sille joka osaa luetella kaikki kuvassa näkyvien läskien merkki ja malli. Ne jotka oli mukana ei saa osallistua visailuun



Surly ITC,Surly Moonlander,Salsa Mukluk,Borealis Echo,Surly Pugsley ja maassa lepäävä menee arvaukseksi sanotaan Salsa BG.Vois olla myös RM blizzard....

----------


## HC Andersen

Zipolle täydet pisteet :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Pakko se oli kantaa fillari jonkun tuonnekin. Ja ottaa p*skalaatunen kuva. Eikä se oo ees tuore, eiliseltä vielä.
Jos tonne ajamaan menee, niin kannattaa ottaa motivaatio mukaan.

----------


## Ansis



----------


## Kärrä

Varmaan vuoden mietin, pohdin, kiroilin ja kuolasin päivittäin...Tänään annoin lopulta periksi ja laitoin tilauksen sisään läskistä...Muutaman päivän joutuu vielä fiilistelemään ihan vain kuvien kautta...

----------


## zipo

Toivottavasti saat viikonlopulle ajoon.Ps.polut OK.

----------


## cahtty

Jäät oli jo hyvinkin kantavassa kunnossa Porvoon edustallakin viikonloppuna, vaikea oli saada kuvaa rajattua ilman laumallista pilkkijöitä  :Hymy:  Pahoittelut ylenpalttisesta filttereiden käytöstä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Upea kuva! Taustakuva ainesta :Hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Onneks olkoon kärrä, toivottavasti mun kirjottamiset ei vaikuttanu ripeään hankintaan  :Vink: 
tuleeko valkonen vai musta?

----------


## Kärrä

> tuleeko valkonen vai musta?



Valkoinen  :Hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Hyvä valinta, se on upee.

----------


## mutanaama

Tässä muuten jo melkein historian siipien havinaa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoUYh2qVgP8

----------


## HC Andersen

Zarnin videot on aina niin pirun hyviä, täytyy ittekin taas yrittää Reinesille tulevana kesänä, se on semmonen tajunnan räjäyttävä paikka  :Hymy: .

----------


## Mihail

Ei ole zarnista mitään kuulunut pitkään aikaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Koiran kanssa saunalenkillä :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Eiliseltä nautiskelulta.




EDIT: Tuli muuten huomattua kypärävalon toimivuus, kun joutui ajamaan pelkällä tankovalolla. Aika tönkköä.
Kypärävalon kiinnike kun repeytyi viimereissulla irti lampun tarttuessa polun yli kaartuneeseen puuhun.

Niskat tykkäsi hiukka kyttyrää, huomaan nyt....onneksi kiinnike kuitenkin repesi rikki, saattaisi olla kaularanka hiukka kipeämpi muutoin. :/

----------


## Hääppönen

> Tässä muuten jo melkein historian siipien havinaa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoUYh2qVgP8



Tuota voi jo kutsua puhtaaksi kalliobaana-ajeluksi. Hienot maisemat, hieno kuvaus!

----------


## MARA84

> Eiliseltä nautiskelulta.



Jaha, Uskalsit sitten käydä ajeleen hiihtopaanalla.
Ite en ole "vielä" uskaltanut käydä kokeilemassa miten hyvin kantais pohja, Hyvinkait se kantais.

----------


## Kärrä

Ensitreffeillä:

----------


## petjala

Kärrän kuvassa on myös roihahtaneen rakkauden hohto hienosti näkyvissä. Oih, hän on niin viattoman valkoinenkin vielä.

Pidä varasi, ettei mene sellaiseks rypemiseks, kuin tonne lenkkiketjuun linkkaamassasi videossa  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla olis tohon sellasta puhtaanapitoainetta  :Hymy:

----------


## Kärrä

> Mulla olis tohon sellasta puhtaanapitoainetta



Jos lompakko joskus toipuu tästä, niin saatan ennemminkin kysellä karboonikehien etuja  :Vink: 
miten se mainos meni..."lika on hyvästä"

----------


## brilleaux

> Jaha, Uskalsit sitten käydä ajeleen hiihtopaanalla.
> Ite en ole "vielä" uskaltanut käydä kokeilemassa miten hyvin kantais pohja, Hyvinkait se kantais.



Hyvin kantaa 0-kelissäkin. Ei tuolla yön pimeydessä hiihtäjiä näy.  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Olen siirtymillä hiihtäjiä tavannutkin päivänvalossa ja en ole saanut kuin kerran negatiivista palautetta.
Joka sekin muuttui anteeksipyynnöksi asiallisen keskustelun jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Jos siellä kävellen niin vähemmän läskistä jälkiä tulee..päin vastoin ☺ Täällä päin ei liiemmin läskejä näy ..Ois mukava törmätä..

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hieno pyörä kärrällä! Nextiet vielä kehiksi ni voi mahoton ku olis namu :Hymy:

----------


## Juze

Pitkän odottelun jälkeen tänne voi itekki laittaa kuvan.

----------


## pturunen

Vähän erilaista fiilistelyä, mutta tuota katsoo ihan mielellään:

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...ike-freeriding

----------


## Arskav

Mukavan näköinen läski toi felt!

----------


## Kärrä

Toinen lenkki takana...Tuntuu edelleen siltä, että läskin osto oli hyvä idea  :Hymy:

----------


## heccu



----------


## HC Andersen

Tour de Banjolaakso

----------


## Juze

Toinen lenkki takana, ensimmäinen pyörän ihmettelijä pysähty jutteleen. "pääseekö tuolla hyvin" oli ensinmäinen, ja ilmeisesti yleinen kysymys :-D seuraavaksi kysyttiinki jo hintaa. 
Josta tulikin taas mieleen, mikä hyvä ja edullinen U-lukko? Edellisessä pyörässä joku vaijeri mutta tähän vois ostaa ihan oikeanki, vaikkakaan tämä ei tule kovinkaan monesti jäämään taivasalle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Edullisesta lukosta ei ole kokemusta mutta Kryptonite on ainakin hyvä.

----------


## Poy

Mulla on Abusin lukko kestänyt jotain 15v. Tosin se on vaijerilukko, enkä tiedä ovatko yhtä laadukkaita nykyään. Biltemassa on myytävänä joku edullinen U-lukko.

----------


## OKS

> Toinen lenkki takana, ensimmäinen pyörän ihmettelijä pysähty jutteleen. "pääseekö tuolla hyvin" oli ensinmäinen, ja ilmeisesti yleinen kysymys :-D seuraavaksi kysyttiinki jo hintaa. 
> Josta tulikin taas mieleen, mikä hyvä ja edullinen U-lukko? Edellisessä pyörässä joku vaijeri mutta tähän vois ostaa ihan oikeanki, vaikkakaan tämä ei tule kovinkaan monesti jäämään taivasalle.



Varmaankin kaikille tuttuja nuo "peruskysymykset". :-)

Lukkoon kannattaa sijoittaa jonkin verran rahaa, sillä tilanteen tullen pyörä katoaa nopeasti.

Oululaisilta kaksi hyvää lukitusvideota:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Khi...yt-cl=85114404

----------


## IncBuff

> Josta tulikin taas mieleen, mikä hyvä ja edullinen U-lukko? Edellisessä pyörässä joku vaijeri mutta tähän vois ostaa ihan oikeanki, vaikkakaan tämä ei tule kovinkaan monesti jäämään taivasalle.



Onguard. Saa esim. Bike-Componentsilta.

----------


## ealex

Tämä lukko on hyväksi todettu: http://biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/Polk...alukko-270090/  (paitsi kiinnike kannattaa heittää heti roskiin).

----------


## zipo

Roinaa

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Kuvahan on jo lähes taidetta tuollaisenaan, paffilaatikko vaan pois!

----------


## PaH

Päivän toinen, @nuuksela

----------


## Pexxi

> Mukavan näköinen läski toi felt!



Oli itselläkin kiikarissa mutta saanti olisi vähän kestänyt niin Fattyllä mennään. Eipä silti harmita.

----------


## El-Carpaso

Noh, nyt on minunkin fat bike cherry popattu. Vuokrattiin leviltä tyttöystävän kanssa läskärit ja lähdettiin kokeilemaan paikallista talvikävelypolkua.

En vakuuttunut.

1) ihan helvetin raskas. Okei, puuteripaineet mutta lumessakaan ei ollut minkään sortin menemisen meininkiä. Vaikka kellui tosi hyvin niin oli aika jurnaamista.

2) tylsää. Sanotaan että läskillä on kivempaa mutta ei tällä ko. Polulla ollut mitään haastetta. Tyttöystävän sanoin pyörä päättää mihin mennään ja itse ollaan aika matkustajina. Ja kulkee aika junana polkua pitkin. Lisäksi keulaa pitää ihan oikeasti vääntää että kääntyy.

3) kun pito loppuu niin se loppuu samantien ja fillari lähtee alta samantien. Okei tässä on kyse enempi renkaan kuvioinnista mutta talvipoluilla mä oon huomannu et kapea rengas haukkaa lumeen agressiivisemmin ja siten pitää paremmin. Normi 2.35 nobbynic varoittaa huomattavasti aiemmin että pito on loppumassa.

4) onhan ne renkaat sillai periaatteessa jouset, mutta ei niissä vaimennusta ole. Mieluummin ottaisin kovemmat kumit ja hyvät jouset.

Sori ku tulin tällai vetämään tämmösen shit on your parade liikkeen, mutta emmä kyl tykänny yhtään. Tosin tässä voi vaikuttaa että kalusto ei ollut optimoitu olosuhteita varten. Renkaat olis saanu olla agressiivisemmat, tubelessia, jyrkempää ohjauskulmaa pidempää chainstaytä jne. 

Ne mitkä vei nautinnosta eniten oli just se jäätävä raskaus, pomputtaminen polkiessa ja junaisuus

----------


## Pexxi

Aika lailla samoja asioita itse havainnut mutta jos läskillä ajon vaihtoehtona on jalkapelissä kunnostaa polkuja 70% potentiaalisesta ajoajasta niin valinta on todella helppo. Lisäksi kelkkareitit retkeilyyn avautuvat. Jos asuisin jossain isossa kaupungissa jossa lähtökohtaisesti polut ovat aina kunnossa niin en ole varma olisinko läskikuski.

----------


## IncBuff

Ette vaan osaa. Eikö näihin näin kuulu vastata  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Millähän vehkeellä El-carpaso on ajellut?

----------


## El-Carpaso

Emmää muista minkä merkkinen se oli. Halpahan se oli. Kyllä mä siis näen sen potentiaalin että se laajentais talviretkeilymahiksia mutta mua ehkä kuumottelis enempi retkisukset tai lumikengät.  

Mutta tämä kyseinen fillariyksilö oli vaan todella jähmeä ihan joka mittarilla. Rupesin kaipaamaan mun 29eriä. 

Mutta vielä siis disclaimerina et mä myös huomaan aika selkeästi rullaavuuden häviämisen kylmemmillä keleillä (kumi jäykistyy) niin tämä rullaussnobius voi kääntää mut pois läskipyöristä. Mä tykkään herkistä pyöristä ja läskit ei oo herkkiä millään mittarilla.

Mut siis paljos noissa vehkeissä on eroja? Pieniä vai yö ja päivä niin et yks filo on jäykkä paska kun toinen on paljon herkempi? Mä voisin kuvitella että tubeless parantais tilannetta huomattavasti. Tosin se pomppiminen ei varmaan katoa millään koska ei vaimentimia. Ohjauskulmallakin on varmaan paljon tekemistä junaisuuden kanssa mutta se renkaan pinta-alahan vaikuttaa siihen kääntämisen jäykkyyteen

----------


## Ansis

> Roinaa



Mitkä kehät nuo on?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Mitkä kehät nuo on?



Nextieltä näyttäis.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, 65mm leveetä kuituu.

@el-carpaso, kaikki ei sovi kaikille, joillekin ei sekään.

----------


## noniinno

Ensikokemus läskistä oli itselläni samanlainen kuin El-Carpasolla. Läski meni myyntiin. Aikani kärvistelin ja päätin hankkia uuden talvikulkineen. Nyt kun runko ja vanteet ja putket ovat hiilikuitua ja renkaat tubelessia sekä vaihde- ja jarruosasto on viritelty omaan makuun, niin kyllä tuolla pärjää, ja useimmiten on ihan mukavaa, joskus suorastaan mahtavaa tykitellä talvipolkuja. Silti otan mieluummin kelien salliessa laihapyörän. En tiedä mikä tuossa on, mutta painavampi 27,5" AM-jäykkäperä on itselleni sopivampi peli kuin tuo 11,4kg läskipyörä. Kaksysi täysjousto XC-pyörä onkin jo sitten karkkia. Mutta kun ilmasto on mitä se on, ei ole läskipyörän voittanutta talvipyörää. Ja kuten tuossa edellä jo todettiin, kaikki ei voi kaikkia miellyttää. Kuinkahan moni nyt lopettaa tämän ketjun lukemisen...

----------


## a-o

Levin Zero pointin pyörät on Charge Cooker (musta) tai On One Fatty (valkoinen). 

Entisenä Fatty kuskina voin kertoa, että ainakin minun kokemuksien perusteella Trek Farleyn ja On one Fattyn välillä eroa on nimenomaan kuin yöllä ja päivällä rullaavuuden ja ohjattavuuden osalta. 

Onneksi kuitenkaan kaikesta ei tarvi tykätä!

----------


## Kemizti

> Roinaa
> *kuva roinasta*



Hiano keula, löytyko MCarbonista  :Vink:

----------


## Ski

Ja jos se pn vakio Cooker, olen ollut todistamassa erään SMtason MTB kuskin todenneen että ei tää rullaa yhtään...  :Hymy:  eli kyllä kamoissa on eroja, siks varmaan tuossa välissä on tuo Nextie kuvakin  :Hymy:  
Jostain syystä Farleyn geo on todettu ketteräksi, sekä tuntuu nuo Salsan ja 907n rungotkin taittuvan mutkiin. 
Ja ofcourse ainakin mulla 2-4tonnin 26-27,5-29 maasturi etenee kovalla polulla aivan eri tahtiin kuin Läski mutta Läski vaan on avartanut ajamiaen mahdollisuuksia mulle. Ei toimi kaikille

----------


## IncBuff

Jossain arvostelussakin todettiin ne Cookerin vakiokumit järkyttävän huonosti rullaaviksi.

----------


## mutanaama

Älkääs ny, se on sen markettiläski, josta voi vetää 100% johtopäätöksen, miten kläski toimii. Ihan vaan esimerkkinä, 29" 500g sisureilla ja markettikumeilla kulkee ihan vitusti.

----------


## Kemizti

> Älkääs ny, se on sen markettiläski, josta voi vetää 100% johtopäätöksen, miten kläski toimii. Ihan vaan esimerkkinä, 29" 500g sisureilla ja markettikumeilla kulkee ihan vitusti.



Word!

----------


## IncBuff

Mä oon just miettiny tässä, että mitä saisin jos vaihtaisin tuon markettiläskin johonkin kalliimpaan ja hienompaan merkkiin. Tuo tuntuu kuitenkin kulkevan mukavasti ja kääntyykin ihan asiallisesti. Jotakin siitä ehkä kuitenkin puuttuu ja kesäksi onkin jouskari odottamassa. Canyonin Dude oli tilauksessa, mutta peruin kun en tosiaan tiedä mitä se tuo lisää.. Spessun Fatboy Experttiä olen joskus testannut lyhyesti, mutta ei se niin erilaiselta tuntunut. Tosin pyörä oli liian pieni ja kunnon maastoon sillä ei ehtinyt.

----------


## Bässi

Ekan mielipiteen 29" tein spessun endurolla vakiokamppeilla ja se jäi kummittelemaan jonki aikaa tosi raskaana ajettavana, sitten testailin zipon fättiä kuitukehillä ja totesin, Että ei tarvii jousitusta normi lenkkiajoihin Ja kaikenlainen kikkailukin oli helppoa. Nyt farley 11.9kg kuitukehillä ja se oikeesti taittuu hyvin. Ylämäissä mun heikot jalat aina huutaa edelleen, mut alamäissä oikeesti hauskaa.
kyllä mä silti odotan kesää että pääsee tykittää 27.5" Knöllillä jousituksineen. Monta pyörää on hieno asia...

noniinno, emmä ainakaan sun kommenttien takia mitään ole lopettanu, se on vaan niin mielipideasia noi renkaat etten jaksa täysin eri ajotyylien ja käyttötarkotusten takia niistä lukea. Turhaa ajanvietettä, tosin harmittaa että tubeles jutut on samassa säikeessä, ne on välillä jokseenkin huvittavia juttuja  :Vink: 

Niin ei munkaan mielestä uuden lumen tamppaaminen tai muukaan hidas yksitoikkoinen junttaaminen ole okei, mutta me asutaan suomessa... Okei

----------


## Mika K

Mulla on suunnitelma markettiläskin korvaamiseksi aavistuksen joka suuntaan isompirunkoisella. Rahaa palaa ja asiasta valmiiksi huono omatunto. Tuo White kun oikeasti kulkee sen verran nätisti pienellä modauksella, ettei paremmasta oikeastaan väliä.

----------


## a-o

Aika vähän on eri läskeistä kokemuksia, mutta ensipuraisu Whitellä avasi silloisen Fattykuskin silmät. Minun mielestä White Pro on kyllä hintansa väärti!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tehtiin tuollainen pikku retki laavulle:


https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...59991248425857

----------


## IncBuff

> Mulla on suunnitelma markettiläskin korvaamiseksi aavistuksen joka suuntaan isompirunkoisella. Rahaa palaa ja asiasta valmiiksi huono omatunto. Tuo White kun oikeasti kulkee sen verran nätisti pienellä modauksella, ettei paremmasta oikeastaan väliä.



Jep. Omaa on modattu toki aika paljon. Jarrut, renkaat, 1x10, uus stemmi. Tuntuu nyt aika hyvältä. Täytyy vielä lumien lähdettyä kokeilla miltä nuo muutokset tuntuu sulalla. Lumella tuo tuntuu nyt soivalta peliltä.

Turhaa podet huonoa omatuntoa asiasta. Oot sen verran iso mies, että on tuo pikkasen turhan pieni sulle, vaikka pienellä modailulla siitä saikin ihan kelpo pelin, mutta ei se kuitenkaan siltikään jämptisti istu. Ite oon nyt muutaman harrastusvuoden jälkeen todennu, että jos se lenkkifilo ei istu niin se saa mennä.

----------


## Arskav

Tässäkin asiassa on se pointti et kaikilla ei ole tarvetta olla se kallein saatavilla oleva läski. Siksi niitä on eri hintaisia ym. Pääpointti näissä kaikissa on että niillä pääsee kesät talvet sellaisiin paikkoihin mihin ei laihelilla pääse. Ja vähän halvemmallakin on mukava mennä suolla ja lumella missä rullaavuus ei välttämättä ole ykkösasia :Hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Tuossahan se kiteytyy tää erilaisuus, kun jotkut ei todellakaan halua mennä sinne suolle. Ja silti tykkään ajaa läskillä sen täysjäykänjousitetun fiiliksen takia.

tai niin edelleen.








> Tässäkin asiassa on se pointti et kaikilla ei ole tarvetta olla se kallein saatavilla oleva läski. Siksi niitä on eri hintaisia ym. Pääpointti näissä kaikissa on että niillä pääsee kesät talvet sellaisiin paikkoihin mihin ei laihelilla pääse. Ja vähän halvemmallakin on mukava mennä suolla ja lumella missä rullaavuus ei välttämättä ole ykkösasia

----------


## colli

Niin, modaamisesta.
Omassa Fatboy expertissä enää stock osia runko,keula,takavaihtajan grippari,kammet ja satula tolpan kiristin. Takavaihtajaakin on "modattu" sen mikä lie lukitus ruuvi lens skutsiin tarkoituksella.
Ompahan sellainen laitos jonka kanssa viihtyy.

----------


## Kemizti

Nyt kun polvi alkaa olla viikon lepuutuksen jälkeen vähän paremman tuntuinen, niin piti käydä vähän fiilistelemässä, huikee kolmenvartin lenkki.. Noh, polvi kesti..  :Vink:

----------


## petjala

> Tehtiin tuollainen pikku retki laavulle:



Ihme poppaukkoja ootte, tarakalta valmis nuotio ja ruokailu tapahtuu  :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Juhalla ollu hieno retki, mukana taisi olla ainakin Toni, Greenman ja Yeti jos en ihan väärin nähnyt.

----------


## Mattia

> Tosin se pomppiminen ei varmaan katoa millään koska ei vaimentimia.



Muuten ei mitään, mutta sanoisin, että El-Carpason kannattaa keskittyä pyörittyämisen tekniikkaan. Sen kun opit, niin pomputtaminen loppuu. Ajat sitten minkälaisella villarilla tahansa. Vissiin täpäreidenkään jousituksen tarkoitus ei ole kompensoida huonoa tekniikkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

^ täpärien jousitus itse asiassa kompensoi paljonkin huonoa tekniikkaa. Läski pomppii helposti. Itellä ollut eniten rengaspaineista ja polkutavasta kiinni.

----------


## Smo

> Juhalla ollu hieno retki, mukana taisi olla ainakin Toni, Greenman ja Yeti jos en ihan väärin nähnyt.



Yeti suksilla?

----------


## HC Andersen

Eikö se odota uutta haarukkaa muklukkiin, käsittääkseni

----------


## Antza44

Ensin oli L Fatty ghetto Floatereilla talven keväällä tuli L Muklukki tilalle samoilla osilla ja vanne/kumeilla. Runkosettit painoi saman verran On-onessa kuitu keula. Erot ajossa minimaaliset Salsa vs Fatty.
Kesäksi Huskedut alle Salsaan On-Onen vanteille rullaus ja ohjaus parani. Juuri lumien tultua talveksi tuli uusi kokoa pienempi M Muklukki Mulefuteilla ja tubeless Floatereilla. Erot jäi taas aikas huomaamatta. Ketteryyttä tuli lisää rullauksen eron vantesta olis ehkä huomannut, jos olis ollut sulamaa ja Huskedut vielä alla.

Mitä tästä opin Fattyn parjatut ominaisuudet rajoittuu imo raskaisiin vanteisiin ja mahdollisiin painaviin sisureihin. Selfteeringiä on enemmä Fatyssä, kun Muklukissa Floatereilla. 
Kyllä se on Läskin kulkemattomuus eniten kiinni vanne/kumi kombosta ja tilanteeseen vääristä rengas paineista.

Jos läski pomppii poljettaessa sillon on liikavähän ilmaa vallitsevaan tilanteeseen nähden. Itse ajan yleensä aikas maxsimi/keli painella sillon läskikin liikehtii kivasti.

----------


## Pekka T L

> Niin, modaamisesta.
> Omassa Fatboy expertissä enää stock osia runko,keula,takavaihtajan grippari,kammet ja satula tolpan kiristin. Takavaihtajaakin on "modattu" sen mikä lie lukitus ruuvi lens skutsiin tarkoituksella.
> Ompahan sellainen laitos jonka kanssa viihtyy.



Collin Fatboyn vanhat kehät pyörii nyt Jampan alla Gorillatubeleksena  :Hymy:  Huomenna, eikun tänään ekalle lenkille. Kävin tuossa pihassa vähän pomputtelemassa, hyvältä vaikutti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Yeti suksilla?



Joo, ja olis kannattanu itsekkin mennä suksilla:
http://www.yetirides.com/2015/01/fin...ernighter.html

Ja toinenkin bloki: http://fillarikellari.blogspot.fi/20...kjarvelle.html

Aika perusteellisesti tulee nykyisin nämä lenkit raportoitua :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Kävin aamutuimaan aukomassa polkuja. Johan oli taas lystiä!  :Hymy:

----------


## lacrits68

> Tuo White kun oikeasti kulkee sen verran nätisti pienellä modauksella, ettei paremmasta oikeastaan väliä.



Mulla kun tuo tekniikka tuunaus on ihan vihreetä, voisiko joku valaista mite tuo "pieni" modaus voisi olla? Vai  meneekö "tech talkin " puolelle?

//J

----------


## IncBuff

> Mulla kun tuo tekniikka tuunaus on ihan vihreetä, voisiko joku valaista mite tuo "pieni" modaus voisi olla? Vai  meneekö "tech talkin " puolelle?
> 
> //J



No alkuun dumppaa ne alkuperäiset 600 grammaiset norsunkortsut roskiin ja laittaa kevyet sisurit tai tubeleksen.

----------


## Jukkis

> No alkuun dumppaa ne alkuperäiset 600 grammaiset norsunkortsut roskiin ja laittaa kevyet sisurit tai tubeleksen.



Ja sitten vinkkiä, mitä kevyitä sisureita jengi on käyttänyt ?

----------


## IncBuff

Mulla on Onzan FR:t.

----------


## Juze

> Ja sitten vinkkiä, mitä kevyitä sisureita jengi on käyttänyt ?



Ja jopa linkkiä mistä.

----------


## Jukkis

> Ensikokemus läskistä oli itselläni samanlainen kuin El-Carpasolla. Läski meni myyntiin. Aikani kärvistelin ja päätin hankkia uuden talvikulkineen. En tiedä mikä tuossa on, mutta painavampi 27,5" AM-jäykkäperä on itselleni sopivampi peli kuin tuo 11,4kg läskipyörä. Kaksysi täysjousto XC-pyörä onkin jo sitten karkkia. Mutta kun ilmasto on mitä se on, ei ole läskipyörän voittanutta talvipyörää. Ja kuten tuossa edellä jo todettiin, kaikki ei voi kaikkia miellyttää. Kuinkahan moni nyt lopettaa tämän ketjun lukemisen...



Piristävää lukea kriittistäkin kommenttia tässäkin ketjussa. Ettei mene pelkästään touhutippa hepin nokassa killuvien hehkutteluksi. Siihenhän olen itsekin syyllistynyt; tosin siitähän tässä fiilistelyketjussa toki onkin kyse  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

Joo, tänään ei ollut millään tavalla lystiä läskin kera. Tuossa sohjossa meikäläisen taidot ja GC on lipallinen kombo. Varmaan kertaakaan ole ollut noin montaa kertaa turvallaan yhden lenkin aikana. vajaa 10 cm tuoretta nuoskaa on aika haastavaa, mutta muilla näytti kulkeneen. 

Pakostakin tulee sellainen fiilis, että saisi olla kantikkaampi profiili renkaasta.

----------


## a-o

> Piristävää lukea kriittistäkin kommenttia tässäkin ketjussa. Ettei mene pelkästään touhutippa hepin nokassa killuvien hehkutteluksi. Siihenhän olen itsekin syyllistynyt; tosin siitähän tässä fiilistelyketjussa toki onkin kyse



Niin, onhan se ajaminen raskasta, joutuu mennä ulos, hengästyy, menee kamalasti ruokaa ja aikaa. Helpompaa on sohvalla kelliä!

----------


## freerider70

> Niin, onhan se ajaminen raskasta, joutuu mennä ulos, hengästyy, menee kamalasti ruokaa ja aikaa. Helpompaa on sohvalla kelliä!




Tähänhän me yhden kanssapyöräilijän kanssa kerran päädyttiin, se polkemisen vaiva on joka pyörässä.

----------


## Arskav

Sähköpyörälläkin sillain kevyesti :Vink:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Ja jopa linkkiä mistä.



http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...freeride-29673 Vastaava kuin onza. Pyörii omassa tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Landy

> Ja sitten vinkkiä, mitä kevyitä sisureita jengi on käyttänyt ?



20" Bmx sisuri ;-)

----------


## notsonew

Itte laitoin schwable freeride sisurit 4.6" GC renkaisiin. Hyvin on pysyny ilmat, sisureilla oli painoo 185g per tuubi. Katsotaan nyt miten kestää  :Hymy:

----------


## kampiapina

Kivaahan tuo.

----------


## VSS

> Joo, tänään ei ollut millään tavalla lystiä läskin kera. Tuossa sohjossa meikäläisen taidot ja GC on lipallinen kombo. Varmaan kertaakaan ole ollut noin montaa kertaa turvallaan yhden lenkin aikana. vajaa 10 cm tuoretta nuoskaa on aika haastavaa, mutta muilla näytti kulkeneen. 
> 
> Pakostakin tulee sellainen fiilis, että saisi olla kantikkaampi profiili renkaasta.



Miten se pyörä lähti alta? Puskee/keulii/ei käänny? 
Omat talvisäädöt oli penkin siirto eteenpäin ja pidempi stemmi. Tuoreessa lumessa eteneminen kävi paljon helpommaksi. Pelkällä penkin säädölläkin saattaa pärjätä.

----------


## reappear

Mulla tänään meni läskin kanssa oikein kivasti. Piti kyllä pitää perse aika lailla penkissä kiinni että vetopito pysyi hyvänä. Yhdet lipat tuli kun yritin vaihtaa ajolinjaa liian myöhään. Koskemattomassakin lumessa eteni "rivakasti". 

Toivottavasti tulisi enemmän kilometrejä nyt kun olo on parantunut hieman.

----------


## Antza44

> Joo, tänään ei ollut millään tavalla lystiä läskin kera. Tuossa sohjossa meikäläisen taidot ja GC on lipallinen kombo. Varmaan kertaakaan ole ollut noin montaa kertaa turvallaan yhden lenkin aikana. vajaa 10 cm tuoretta nuoskaa on aika haastavaa, mutta muilla näytti kulkeneen. 
> 
> Pakostakin tulee sellainen fiilis, että saisi olla kantikkaampi profiili renkaasta.



Haiskahtaa liian kovilta rengaspaineilta. Liian kevyt keulakin tuo omat haastavuutensa pehmessä lumessa.

----------


## pturunen

Ongelman kuvaus lyhykäisyydessään oli about 10 kertaa turvalleen etupyörän lähtiessä ohjausliikkeen seurauksena luisumaan alta. Näin siis satulassa istuskellessa. Seisoen sujui paremmin, mutta tikkujalat vaativat säännöllistä huilia satulassa. Uumoilen syypään olevan stemmin vaihdos lyhyempään ja korkeampaan, jolla haettiin rennompaa ajoasentoa. Rennompi asento=liian vähän painoa nokalla. Tuollaista lenkkiä en ole ikinä ennen ajanut. Oli siellä tosin luntakin aika reippaasti, but still.

----------


## jcool

> Ongelman kuvaus lyhykäisyydessään oli about 10 kertaa turvalleen etupyörän lähtiessä ohjausliikkeen seurauksena luisumaan alta. Näin siis satulassa istuskellessa. Seisoen sujui paremmin, mutta tikkujalat vaativat säännöllistä huilia satulassa. Uumoilen syypään olevan stemmin vaihdos lyhyempään ja korkeampaan, jolla haettiin rennompaa ajoasentoa. Rennompi asento=liian vähän painoa nokalla. Tuollaista lenkkiä en ole ikinä ennen ajanut. Oli siellä tosin luntakin aika reippaasti, but still.



Vähän kuin oma tarina - ajelen Fatboylla ja lyhyellä stemmillä. Korjauksena on toiminut rengaspaineen alentaminen edessä ja ongelma esiintyy vaan vaikeissa lumioloissa. Haittana tulee itseohjautumista jonkin verran siirtymäpätkillä (klv). Kompromisseja joutuu tekeen, jos olosuhteet vaikeat.

----------


## kolistelija

Nimimerkki PaH joskus luennoi läskipyörän ajoasennosta. Hällä oli hyvä pointti siinä että lumioloja varten asento pitää säätää vähän sen mukaan että painojako olisi lähellä 50/60 eteen/taakse.

----------


## pturunen

> Vähän kuin oma tarina - ajelen Fatboylla ja lyhyellä stemmillä. Korjauksena on toiminut rengaspaineen alentaminen edessä ja ongelma esiintyy vaan vaikeissa lumioloissa. Haittana tulee itseohjautumista jonkin verran siirtymäpätkillä (klv). Kompromisseja joutuu tekeen, jos olosuhteet vaikeat.



Täytyy kokeilla tätä, nostin tässä taannoin (helppojen kelien aikaan) hieman etupaineita juuri tuon ärsyttävän siirtymäajelun takia. Pumppu on kuitenkin keksitty, se pitää muistaa jatkossa ottaa mukaan.

----------


## pturunen

> Nimimerkki PaH joskus luennoi läskipyörän ajoasennosta. Hällä oli hyvä pointti siinä että lumioloja varten asento pitää säätää vähän sen mukaan että painojako olisi lähellä 50/60 eteen/taakse.



Oliko ajatuksena tässä vaihtaa esim. stemmi ennen lenkkiä, siirtää satulaa eteen, vai opetella fyysisesti ajamaan paino edessä vaikeissa keleissä. Tämä varmaan helpottuu, kun jalkoihin kertyy ajokestävyyttä. Nyt tosiaan satulaan joutuu menemään liikaa hyytymisen takia.

----------


## lacrits68

> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...freeride-29673 Vastaava kuin onza. Pyörii omassa tällä hetkellä.



täydentävä kysymys: minkä kokoiset? 26x3,0?

//J

----------


## IncBuff

> täydentävä kysymys: minkä kokoiset? 26x3,0?
> 
> //J



Ei noita ole kuin yhtä kokoa. Tuo listaus kertoo minkä kokoisten kumien kanssa nuo on tarkoitettu käytettäväksi. Toimii kyllä läskinkin kanssa. Omien kokemusten mukaan nuo tosin täyttyy vähän epätasaisesti yksilöstä riippuen ja tämän suhteen Onza on toiminut paremmin.

----------


## lacrits68

moI!

ja kiitos!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Ei noita ole kuin yhtä kokoa. Tuo listaus kertoo minkä kokoisten kumien kanssa nuo on tarkoitettu käytettäväksi. Toimii kyllä läskinkin kanssa. Omien kokemusten mukaan nuo tosin täyttyy vähän epätasaisesti yksilöstä riippuen ja tämän suhteen Onza on toiminut paremmin.



Juu, kannattaa ottaa ehkä muutama ylimääräinen jos noita tilaa, mulla kaikki täyttynyt kyllä tasaisesti.

----------


## Timppa H

Kaksi senttiä pidemmän stemmin (50>70) vaihdoin lumikeleille ja meno parani melko paljon.

Tänään tuntui olevan juuri Budin ja Loun keli  :Vink:  Bud piti linjan ja Lou työnsi yhdistelmää eteenpäin.

----------


## Shimaani

Tänä aamuna oli varsinaista sohjoleijjuntafiilistelyä ja sama fiilis on varmaan edessä kotimatkutellessa.

Jäsen brilleauxin privaloota on ylitäysi, ei pysty vastaamaan.

----------


## JayRay

Talvi tuli vihdoin Raumallekin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Asiaa JayRay ajaa hiihtoladulla *peukku*

----------


## JayRay

Äääh, ei oo kyllä hiihtolatu. Taisin astua miinaan.

Joku yksittäinen harhailija oli eksynyt tuonne suksillaan. On kyllä niin kivikkoinen mäki, etten menisi edes tuolla lumimäärällä pilaamaan suksieni pohjia. Kukin tyylillään.

Polkasin kyllä muutaman sata metriä ihan kunnon latuakin, eikä kukaan minua pois ajanut vaikka hiihtäjiä tuli vastaan.

----------


## Solaris_83

kivaa oli pyörää ajaa "sisään"

----------


## mutanaama

> Äääh, ei oo kyllä hiihtolatu. Taisin astua miinaan.
> 
> Joku yksittäinen harhailija oli eksynyt tuonne suksillaan. On kyllä niin kivikkoinen mäki, etten menisi edes tuolla lumimäärällä pilaamaan suksieni pohjia. Kukin tyylillään.
> 
> Polkasin kyllä muutaman sata metriä ihan kunnon latuakin, eikä kukaan minua pois ajanut vaikka hiihtäjiä tuli vastaan.



Täällä toi on jo latu, mitä puolustetaan verisesti.

----------


## jcool

Heh, yritin eilen ajella paikallisia polkuja Oulun etelässä päin (esim. maikkula) ja enään ei päässyt mihinkään! Lumi oli tuiskuttanut reittejä umpeen aika tehokkaasti. Mihinkä sitten seuraavana? No pitänee fiilistellä vaan ja ajella pyöräteiden välisiä pienempiä polunpätkiä, sekä tsekata muutama kelkkareitti vaikka. Suunnitelmassa olis myös citypyöräily ja vois kävässä ottaan vaikka talvisia valokuvia. Jokohan joutuu jo krossarin kaivaan tallista ku meinaa klv kuskiksi joutua :-) En ole muilla pyörillä ku läskillä tänä talvena ajanut. Yks hyvä suunnitelma olis liittyä oulun pohjoisen läskeilijöiden lenkille. Äkkiäkös tylsän siirtymisen täältä etelästä pohjoiseen heittää autolla ja pari läskiä autossa :-) ...

----------


## Antza44

Mä oon kans mielenkiinnolla oottanut hiihtäjän kohtaamista JayRay kuvan kaltaisella, mutta kapeammalla läskipolulla minkä joku on "pilannut suksilla". Näinköhän tulee sanomista, kun ajaa ladun paskaks. Näyttää noi Feltit etenevän JumboJimeilläkin ihan talvi olosuhteissa vaikka niitä on mollittu.

----------


## devon

Tämän päivän läskifiilikset ovat odottavan ja jännittävän puolella, koska tilasin mukluttimeen uudet jarrut ja kiikutin potilaan ja uudet elimet paikalliselle yrittäjälle elintensiirtoa varten. Kyllä, olisin voinut tehdä ihan itse mokoman homman pikku kätösilläni, mutta haluan tällä kertaa tukea yrittäjää hiljaisen kauden aikana edes jotenkin. Ja letkujen lyhennystä en olisi voinut/osannut tehdä, sen olisin teettänyt joka tapauksessa. Jännittää...

----------


## brilleaux

Tää nyt tavallaan kuuluu tänne(kin)!  :Vink: 

http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/j...sjuoma/1979952

EDIT: Ainakin mun mielestä, pahoittelut mahdollisesta OT:sta...

----------


## Antza44

Pitää muistaa välillä tehdä tarkeää polkujen hoitotöitä :Hymy: .

----------


## Ski

Isosyöte

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hitto että toiset osaa ottaa hienoja kuvia! Antzan kuvakin on ihan taidetta! Onko taidoista kiinni tuokin homma? Tuskin mitään järkkäriä metsässä mukana kuitenkaan ollut?

----------


## Smo

Joku negaefekti Antzan lumessa?

----------


## Antza44

Kuva otettu susi huonolla Samsung S5 minin kameralla ja siitä syystä jouduin lataamaan ilmasen kuvankäsittelly ohjelman paint.net testiin. Testailin vähän värikäyrän vääntelyä.
Edellinen parivuotta vanha 820 Lumia osas valottaa kuvan tarkennus pisteestä, mutta Sumsang ei, niin lumikuvat jää aina tummiksi ja vastavalokuvat. Kyllä on Lumiaa ikävä, kun tulee puhelimella kaikki kuvat otettua.
Orkkis kuva.

----------


## Volvospede

> Tää nyt tavallaan kuuluu tänne(kin)! 
> 
> http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/j...sjuoma/1979952
> 
> EDIT: Ainakin mun mielestä, pahoittelut mahdollisesta OT:sta...



Olen näköjään treenannut tuon asian suhteen aina oikein, ilman mitään artikkeleita ja tutkimuksia!  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ealex

OT, eihän kuvassa mitään vikaa näyttäisi olevan, kaikki kuvainformaatio on tallessa, pelkällä histogram-korjauksella (”autocorrect”):  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^Tuota lopputulosta juuri hain paint.net softasta, mutta sen Säädöt välilehden Automaattinen taso ja Sävyala säädön alta Auto "histogrammi" korjaa valkoisen ihan väärin ja tuo vihreärunko menee vielä tummemmaksi. Tai sitten en osaa, kun olen tämänkin alan amatööri :Hymy: . Millä softalla korjasit?
Ne vasta valosta johtuvat tummaksi jääneet kohteet taitaa olla haasteellisempi? Alla olevat kuvat otettu liki samalta seisomalta. Ei sillä, etteikö ylempi olisi ihan hieno, mutta todellinen valotilanne näkyy alemmasta. Lumialla pystyi valottamaan kuvan suoraan tummemmasta kohdasta ja olisi saanut pyörän kuvattua normaalin värisenä ja muukin valo olisi ollut lähempänä todellista.

----------


## zipo

> Hiano keula, löytyko MCarbonista



Jep, Keula sanos mulle kuintenski et Häh misse bunge nysse sit on?Joutusin ostaa KaneKriikin.
Kiakko väsätty ja jonkun verran jo ajettu että voipi lyhentää kaulaputken sopivaan mittaan.
Oho norsunkorva gripistä pudonnut pääty jonnekin.
12.52kg Fläteillä ja muilla heavyduty osasilla.

----------


## Smo

> Kuva otettu susi huonolla Samsung S5 minin kameralla ja siitä syystä jouduin lataamaan ilmasen kuvankäsittelly ohjelman paint.net testiin. Testailin vähän värikäyrän vääntelyä.



Niin siihen värikäyrään on tullut monttu koska osa sävyistä on kääntynyt negaksi ja tehnyt hauskan efektin, valkoisia varjoja

----------


## ealex

> ^Tuota lopputulosta juuri hain paint.net softasta, mutta sen Säädöt välilehden Automaattinen taso ja Sävyala säädön alta Auto "histogrammi" korjaa valkoisen ihan väärin ja tuo vihreärunko menee vielä tummemmaksi. Tai sitten en osaa, kun olen tämänkin alan amatööri. Millä softalla korjasit?



Liian ”viisas” softa pyrkii korjaamaan histogrammissa kaikki kolme kanavaa (RGB) erikseen, silloin värit helposti menevät sekaisin. Itse käytin ihan Irfanview ja korjasin RGB-kanavat ”nipussa”. Silloin värit eivät muutu. Jos erikseen kanavia on tarvetta korjata, niin manuaalisesti. Photoshop on tähänkin hyvä työkalu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Nyt alan ymmärtää läskisinkulan idean. Viikonlopun reissun jälkeen pääsin vasta tänään aukomaan privaattipolkujani ja eteneminen oli paikoin haasteellista nimenomaan lumipuuron takia renaavien vaihteiden takia. Rengas kyllä pitää ja eteenpäin mennään, mutta vaihteet hyppii ja wanha väsyy.  No, huomenna on merkittävästi helpompaa kun on latu taas avattu  :Hymy:  En jaksanut kyllä normi noin 15 kilsan metsäristeilyn sijaan kahlata polkuja kuin 10 kilsan verran.




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## tomibert

Lumivyöryä Lappeenrannan linnoituksella. Toimii!

----------


## Suomen Latu / PyöräPolku

Läskipyöräilijät, tervetuloa esittelemään lajia ja kertomaan harrastuksesta Teijon kansallispuiston avajaisiin ma 16.2. (Salo)

Avajaisten ohjelma luontoon.fi:ssä. Paikalla Peltsi, ja jo muutama muukin läskistelijä lupautunut mukaan.

Ilmoitatahan tulostasi ennakkoon, jotta tiedetään montako meitä on paikalla ja tiedetään varata "resursseja" (ilm Suomen Latu /tiina 044 7226308). 
Teijossa jaossa myös Latu&Polku-lehden samaan aikaan ilmestyvä numero läskipyöräjuttuineen.

Jahas, jos linkki ei aukea, ohjelma on tässä: http://www.luontoon.fi/tapahtumat?p_...ventId=2554779

----------


## Antza44

Nyt alkaa olemaan ne kelit missä matalasta stand overista alkaa olemaan hyötyä. Polut on noin 15cm korkeammalla, kuin maa pehmeän lumen alla, ni alkaa jalat käymään lyhyeksi matalalla rungollakin.
Tuossa yritin liikkeelle lähtöä onnistumatta. Vasenta jalkaa maahan, mutta kun rinnettä muutenkin ja lunta se puolmetriä, niin siinä vaiheessa, kun istuu jo putkella, niin jalka ei osu vieläkään kovaan. No ukemi harjoitustahan siitä seuraa. Muuten on pehmeetä tumpsahdella hankeen, kunhan ei satu tikkuja/kiviä alle :Vink: .
Polut aika haasteellisen kapeita ja pyöreitä tahtoo kumekset ajautua vähän väliä ohi polun ja siinä sitä ollaan taas hangessa kylellään, ku tassut ei ota maahan.
Tuo polku olis ollut ihan mahoton kaposella maasturilla Bläskilläkin sai tehdä töitä, mutta pääs, kunhan sai sen liikkeeseen. 
PS. kyllä se Budkin alta lähtee tilaisuudentullen hienosti tommosella höttö lumella.

----------


## pturunen

^joo. naureskelin taannoin sille linkitetylle läskikisoista lumessa kertovalle videolle. Toissapäiväisessä räntäsohjossa eteneminen oli ihan samanlaista eli i stand corrected.

----------


## PaH

> PS. kyllä se Budkin alta lähtee tilaisuudentullen hienosti tommosella höttö lumella.



Budilla ajamisen niksi hötössä, puuterissa ja pohjattomassa loskapaskassa on tehdä vaan yhtä asiaa kerrallaan; kääntää TAI kallistaa.

----------


## VitaliT

nyt on mammut koe ajetu kyllä toimi ainakin omasta mielestä

----------


## Tank Driver

Mites noi näyttää noin muhkuilta? Hieno BG.

----------


## Kemizti

> Mites noi näyttää noin muhkuilta? Hieno BG.



Vahva ehkä korkeampiprofiilisten kuitukehien luomasta illuusiosta..

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Mites noi näyttää noin muhkuilta? Hieno BG.



Samaa katsoin ja veikkaan Nextietä syylliseksi illuusiolle.

----------


## Antza44

> Budilla ajamisen niksi hötössä, puuterissa ja pohjattomassa loskapaskassa on tehdä vaan yhtä asiaa kerrallaan; kääntää TAI kallistaa.



Totta. Altalähtö tapahtui useasti, kuin polku käänty tiukasti 90 astetta ja yrittää saada pyörää taipumaan ahtaassa mutkassa kääntämällä ja heti, kun kallistaa lisäksi sitten jo lähteekin alta.

----------


## ahma

Häh? Eikö Vitalilla on carbon nalle mustana ja nyt sinistä? Mitä mitä? Tuskin nyt kahta noin samanlaista?

----------


## MarkoV

Ostin tänään paikallisen World of MTB -aviisin. Näytti olevan läskiasiaa, esittelyssä Felt DD30, Kona WO, Scott Big Ed, Canyon Dude CF 9.0 SL, Salsa Bucksaw 1, Maxx Huraxdax, Alutech Fat Fanes 1.0 ja Borealis Echo. Eli aika kattavasti hintahaarukka 1300...6000€ katettuna. Ei tuo mikään vertailu ollut, enemmänkin esiteltiin nuo pyörät ja jonkin verran tuntemuksia kustakin. Lopuksi koontitaulukko teknisistä spekseistä.

Samassa lehdessä juttu kaverista, joka ajeli Chilessä maailman korkeimmalla tulivuorella 6.233 metrin korkeudessa Ghostin Fatilla. Ja vielä lehdessä mainosta tämän kuun lopulle Fatbike-leiristä, http://trailrock.de/index.php/trailc...bike_camp.html.

Eli fättäillään sitä muuallakin kuin Suomen lumilla ja fillarifoorumilla ;-)

Marko

----------


## velosipedisti

> Tää nyt tavallaan kuuluu tänne(kin)! 
> 
> http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/j...sjuoma/1979952
> 
> EDIT: Ainakin mun mielestä, pahoittelut mahdollisesta OT:sta...




Menneenä vuonna Lontoon fillarimessuilla tarjoiltiin tällaista kuntojuomaa janoiselle messuväelle. Ja kyllähän tuo maistui.

----------


## haaraldi

Sundominlahdella Vaasan edustalla, tänään seitsemän aikaan illalla. Kona WO 5-tuumaisine renkaineen meni oikein siististi alta 10-senttisessä lumessa. Termos unohtui mutta kädenlämpöisellä vedellä täytetty vesipullo ehti parissa tunnissa vasta hileeseen.

----------


## VitaliT

> Häh? Eikö Vitalilla on carbon nalle mustana ja nyt sinistä? Mitä mitä? Tuskin nyt kahta noin samanlaista?



no kun yksi o pyhäpäivä pörä ja toinen semmoinen joka paikan hyöyllä 






> Mites noi näyttää noin muhkuilta?



  kyllä nuo nextiet on syyliset, tai oikeastaan koko vika on sähköhoidossa kun tekivät semmoiset tarjoukset mistä on vaikea kieltäytyä.

----------


## Vispe

Wo:n iltaulkoilutus Turun nurkilla. Lunta riittää kerrankin, ei ihan Lappi mutta lähellä.

----------


## VilleW

Farleyn massakausi sen kuin jatkuu. Ensin tuli tarakka ja laukut ja nyt sitten vielä perään ahkio. Vähän harjoitusvastusta lisää ja pääsee lapsetkin mukaan metsään.

Cyclo tuntuu vielä entistäkin kevyemmältä

----------


## a-o

27.1.2015 Etelä-Saimaa lehdessä kirjoitetaan arasta aiheesta:





> *Saako hiihtoladulla kävellä? Suomen Ladun vastaus siihen ja neljään muuhun latuaiheiseen kysymykseen*








> *Saako ladulla ajaa isorenkaisella ”läskipyörällä”?*— Periaatteessa sääntö on sama kuin kävelijöillä, eli saa ajaa, mutta ei saa aiheuttaa vaaraa tai rikkoa latua. Läskipyörillä renkaiden pintapaine ei ole kummoinen, joten niistä ei juuri jää jälkiä latuun. Vauhtikin on sama kuin hiihtäjillä, mutta viime aikoina on ollut havaittavissa maastopyöräallergiaa, kun pyöriä näkee paikoissa joissa niitä ei ole ennen nähty. Maastopyöräilijöiltäkin puuttuu paikkoja, missä pystyy talvisin pyöräilemään. Kunta voisi ehkä suositella niillekin tietyt päivät ja kellonajat.



Ei sillä, että laduilla ajaminen olisi erityisen houkuttelevaa, mutta itsellä kiinnostaisi ladulla ajo kahdessa tapauksessa:

- Kilpaladulla, 3 tai 5km kiekka, jossa on reippaasti nousua, laskua mutkaa jne. Siinä olisi mukava käydä tekemässä vk-harjoitus, joka on kapeilla poluilla aika vaikeaa ja joskus jopa mahdotonta
- Lapissa pitkät retkiladut

----------


## devon

Täällä on vielä toistaiseksi ollut enemmän se tunnelma, että hiihtäjät haluavat haastella pyörästä tai jopa koeajaa sitä sillä lyhkäisellä pätkällä latua, jota en vielä ole kyennyt kiertämään ja jolla on melkein pakko ajaa, jos metsän puolella haluaa pysyä. Viime talvena oli pari hiihtäjää, jotka mainitsivat, että "kaikki ei ehkä tykkää" ja kävihän se rivien välistä selväksi, että juttelin yhden sellaisen kanssa. Toisaalta meikäläisen painolla ja paineilla jätän latuun pienemmän jäljen kuin hiihtäjät ja ajan tosiaan ladulla vain sellaisessa kohdassa, jossa mm. moottorikelkkareitti on pakotettu hetkeksi yhtymään ladun kanssa, joten hyvin argumentoitua narinaa saa odotella.

Ja ne jarrut: miksen minä aiemmin vaihtanut niitä??? Nyt on hyvät.

----------


## Jukkis

Nyt selkis kertaheitolla,  miksi tässä ketjussa fiilistelevät ajokuvineen enämpi erinäiset  ruuhkasuomen asukit. Minäkin maalaisjullina vain vajaat 60 Espoosta  pohjoiseen  :Hymy: 
(Anteeksi onneton kuvan laatu; saa omenallakin huonoja kuvia aamutärinöissään)



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Mika K

Juu Oulussakin lienee lunta "vain" noin 70cm ja silti poluilla kammet ja popot kauhaa koko ajan laitoja myöten ja uralta tipahtaessa on kulkuset vaarassa  :Leveä hymy: 

Eilen oli mielenkiintoinen reilun puolentoista tunnin iltalenkki, kun sain lapset nukkumaan. Ensin ihan unelmapolkua metsän siimeksessä ja sitten alueelle, jossa kaikki oli ummessa ja pidon puutteen vuoksi joutui jonkinmoisen pätkän tunkkaamaan kirosanojen saattelemana. Lisäksi rantapoluilla kova tuuli oli pakannut urat täyteen sellaista sopivan tasaista pakkaslunta eli hankalaa oli. Palasin takaisin metsän siimekseen ja loppulenkki oli oikein mukava, mahtavia talvipolkuja sai päästellä kunnes oli aika palata kotia..

----------


## Jukkis

> Täällä on vielä toistaiseksi ollut enemmän se tunnelma, että hiihtäjät haluavat haastella pyörästä tai jopa koeajaa sitä sillä lyhkäisellä pätkällä latua, jota en vielä ole kyennyt kiertämään ja jolla on melkein pakko ajaa, jos metsän puolella haluaa pysyä.



No nyt on kyllä läskipyöräkiiman kliimaksi koettu !! Ihanko sukset jalassa haluavat koeajolle  :Vink:

----------


## devon

Se hurja, joka oikeasti koeajoi pyörän, nakkasi pikana sukset veks ja paineli monoilla pyörän selkään.

----------


## Poy

> Farleyn massakausi sen kuin jatkuu. Ensin tuli tarakka ja laukut ja nyt sitten vielä perään ahkio. Vähän harjoitusvastusta lisää ja pääsee lapsetkin mukaan metsään.



Onko tuo ahkion vetonaru/aisa jotain jäykkää tavaraa ja mistä ostit? Kävi joskus itellä mielessä laittaa ahkio perään ja vetää lasta, mutta en keksinyt mitään veto-aisaa joka ei olisi mennyt pinnojen/renkaan väliin.

----------


## VilleW

> Onko tuo ahkion vetonaru/aisa jotain jäykkää tavaraa ja mistä ostit? Kävi joskus itellä mielessä laittaa ahkio perään ja vetää lasta, mutta en keksinyt mitään veto-aisaa joka ei olisi mennyt pinnojen/renkaan väliin.




Sellaista semi-jäykkää. Motonetistä hain ahkion ja kepit. Nuo on niinkin eksoottisia kuin aurauskeppejä. Ne vaan pätkin sopivan pituisiksi ja naru läpi. Heijastinteippi löytyi samasta paikasta. Hyvin toimii.

----------


## VilleW

> Sellaista semi-jäykkää. Motonetistä hain ahkion ja kepit. Nuo on niinkin eksoottisia kuin aurauskeppejä. Ne vaan pätkin sopivan pituisiksi ja naru läpi. Heijastinteippi löytyi samasta paikasta. Hyvin toimii.



Koko paketille tais tulla hintaa sellaiset 60e, ei paha. Koehenkilötkin näkyi tykkäävän sen 15km mitä jaksoivat istua.

Kävin testimielessä pyörähtään "vihollisen" reitilläkin mutta tuo on hyvä kun on oma lana perässä niin ei jää oikeastaan mitään jälkeä.

----------


## Ansis

Yyteri

----------


## Jasu

Onhan loistava peli. Kertaakaan ei tarvinnut miettiä jäällä tai hangessa schwalben nastoilla nastoitettuja dillingereitä, joten toimivat just niinkuin pitääkin.

----------


## jcool

> Juu Oulussakin lienee lunta "vain" noin 70cm ja silti poluilla kammet ja popot kauhaa koko ajan laitoja myöten ja uralta tipahtaessa on kulkuset vaarassa



Mika missä päin Oulua ajelet? Ei olis paha, jos vaikka eksyisin sinnepäin joskus...
Yhden ainoan läskin ole tavannut polulla Oulussa ja läski olikin pitkan huiskea sporttinainen. Kurvattiin sitten polkuja yhdessä ja oli naisella hyvä kunto :-) En meinannut perässä pysyä! Silloin oli hauskaa...

----------


## Ski

Ja sitten kun Oulussa ja muualla alkaa polut kyllästyttää, voi käydä fiilisteleen tuolla  :Hymy: 
http://www.luontoon.fi/uutisarkisto/...YNfaU.facebook

----------


## Mika K

^^ Taskilassa asustan eli pääosin näillä pohjoisen Oulun poluilla tulee ajeltua. Viritelläänkös jotain kimppalenkkihommia tässä joku viikko tai het esim. ensi viikollaP Nyt pe-su menee itsellä nimittäin reissussa..

----------


## seppony

Rokualla riittää nopeusrajoitukset eikä varoituksesta huolimatta koiria näkynyt.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Se hurja, joka oikeasti koeajoi pyörän, nakkasi pikana sukset veks ja paineli monoilla pyörän selkään.



Se hurja ei olekaan normi ihminen se on PRESIDENTTI. Paikallisen maratoonari/kestävyysurheilu seuran Terässiilien presidentti( muistakaa kumartaa syvään kun tulee vastaan seuravan kerran). Olen kuullut usamman kerran miten hän kävi testaamassa viimetalvena naisen ajamaa Läskiä. No annoin sen ajaa kesällä tasapuolisuuden nimissä myös minun Muklukilla. Kehui ajoasentoa, mutta ei muuten syttynyt Läskiin. Lupasi tosin käydä talvella ajammassa jonkun lenkin, ei ole vielä käynyt. Huomenna pitäis ruveta kasaamaan uusi "karkki", jospa sitten pääsis Kyrdiksen kuitukerhon jäseneksi?

----------


## Juze

Nyt oli täälläki keliä että pääs poluilla, kelkkareitillä ja uhmasimpa suksijoita polkemalla kelkkereittiä pitkin ajamastani päämäärästä takaisin latua pitkin muutaman kilometrin. Yhtään kelkkaa eikä suksiaa näkyny.
Alla todisteet rikoksesta.

----------


## topi.heiskanen.12

Kebnekaisen tunturiasemalta etelään pari viikkoa sitten. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Timppa H

Ei ollenkaan huono eka viesti  :Vink:  Olisi kiva lukea juttua reissusta (ja katsella lisää kuvia).

----------


## devon

> Huomenna pitäis ruveta kasaamaan uusi "karkki", jospa sitten pääsis Kyrdiksen kuitukerhon jäseneksi?



No no, minkäslainen läski täällä kohta nähdään? Joko Muklukille on uusi koti vai pidätkö itse? Minä hauduttelen Blackborow-ideaa, syksyllä projekti alkaa...

----------


## kmw

Komppia Timppa Hoolle. Odottelen kiinnostuneena Tusinaheiskastopin viestiä no. 2.

----------


## topi.heiskanen.12

No joo.. Tarkoitus oli ajaa 110km. reitti Nikkaluoktasta Abiskoon, mutta jälkeä ei mennyt Kebneltä eteenpäin joten ajo takaisin Nikkaan, siirtyminen Abiskon päähän ja sieltä uusi 3 päivän lenkki. Olen liikkunut alueella aikaisemmin suksilla ahkion kanssa, keväämmällä siellä on erinomaiset reitit. Pääsiäisen tienoilla meen uudestaan. silloin pitää koittaa kuvailla enemmän. nyt oli mittarista näkyviä lukemia kokoajan, kamera kuoli eka päivänä ja vara-akut himassa. Kännykällä sit otin mitä otin. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ari71

Jäällä lasten kanssa:

----------


## kmw

^^ Hrrrr, huima retki.

----------


## Shamus

Topille iso peukku!

----------


## Per4

Kaakkois-suomessa tällä hetkellä mainiot lumiolosuhteet läskipyöräilyyn. Kuvan kautta aukeaa video tämän päivän lenkistä Lappeenrannassa.

----------


## OKS

> Topille iso peukku!



Ehdottomasti.





> Kaakkois-suomessa tällä hetkellä mainiot lumiolosuhteet läskipyöräilyyn. Kuvan kautta aukeaa video tämän päivän lenkistä Lappeenrannassa.



Hieno polkuverkosto, onko ihan pyöräilyä varten tehty?  Mitkä lie rengaspaineet läskissä?

----------


## Per4

Tuo alamäkipätkä jossa bermejä ja hyppyreitä on pyöräilijöiden tekemä. Muuten ihan yleisillä poluilla ajeltiin. Paineet on varmaan jotain 0.8 luokkaa takarenkaassa, edessä vähemmän. Kuski on mallia iso.

----------


## Jukkis

> Topille iso peukku!



Täältä sitä vastoin peräti iso käsi  :Hymy:

----------


## tinke77

Kaakkois-suomessa tällä hetkellä mainiot lumiolosuhteet läskipyöräilyyn. Kuvan kautta aukeaa video tämän päivän lenkistä Lappeenrannassa.

Olosuhteet on hyvät joo, mikäli poluilla useampi kulkija. Täällä maaseudulla alkaa jo mennä hiukan hankalaksi, kun yksin yrittää polkuja pitää auki ja töissäkin välillä käydä  :Hymy: . Moottorikelkatkin kuolleet vissiin sukupuuttoon...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Olosuhteet on hyvät joo, mikäli poluilla useampi kulkija. Täällä maaseudulla alkaa jo mennä hiukan hankalaksi, kun yksin yrittää polkuja pitää auki ja töissäkin välillä käydä .



Tällainen tilanne on varmasti nopeasti ohi kun seuraa läskien valtaisaa kysyntäsumaa joka on ylittänyt kaikkien valmistajien resurssit.  Vuoden kahden kuluttua on oltava vähintään kaksikaistaiset polut, ruuhkaisimmissa paikoissa enemmänkin, että kaikki mahtuu.

----------


## brilleaux

Tänään fiilisteltiin myös enskapolulla, Setämies oli loistokunnossa. Menis pienellä harjoitellulla läskillä kohtuu sutjakkaasti.  :Hymy: 
 Melkoisia nietoksia oli muutoin poluilla, väliin kohtuu haastavaa tunkkaamista. Upean raskasta !

----------


## HC Andersen

CCG:n Sissijaos kävi yöpymässä Iso-Melkuttimen rannalla Räyskälässä. 

Ilvesreitti oli paikoin ajettavassa kunnossa, välillä oli hieman raskaampaa.



Ilta oli hieno ja kuutamo valaisi varsin hyvin.

----------


## Marsusram

Iltatähden loisteessa fiilistelyä. Hyvässä kunnossa on polut.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> No joo.. Tarkoitus oli ajaa 110km. reitti Nikkaluoktasta Abiskoon, mutta jälkeä ei mennyt Kebneltä eteenpäin joten ajo takaisin Nikkaan, siirtyminen Abiskon päähän ja sieltä uusi 3 päivän lenkki.



Siisti reissu, eipä voi kuin kadehtia.

----------


## Landy

Tänään oli mahtava keli läskeillä.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Ei tee luonto Fatty kuskin elämää helpoksi. Aika hankalat ja vaihtelevat olosuhteet täällä päin. Aivan liian vähän muita kulkijoita näillä poluilla, muutama polku löytyy hyvin tampattuna - mutta suurimmassa osassa on vain muutamat jalanjäljet. Tekee ajamisen vähän työlääksi. Hauskaa se oli kuitenkin. Tulipahan yksi teeri ja pari jänistä karkuutettua kun Fattylla puuskutin menemään polkuja  :Hymy:  Ja olipahan joku lumikengilläkin käynyt kävelemässä tuolla niin kuin kuvasta näkee(jäljet jotka menee polkujen poikki metsään), mutta ei oikein vielä tuommoisillle yksille jäljille viitsi Fattya käskeä.

----------


## Jukkis

> Ei tee luonto Fatty kuskin elämää helpoksi. Aika hankalat ja vaihtelevat olosuhteet täällä päin. Aivan liian vähän muita kulkijoita näillä poluilla, muutama polku löytyy hyvin tampattuna - mutta suurimmassa osassa on vain muutamat jalanjäljet.



Mun mielestäni taas tämän homman onni ja autuus on se, että saa ajella yksin ja omassa rauhassa omia polkuja ilman sopulimaista parveilua  :Hymy: 
Mä oon kai sitten vaan omituinen, kun tuollaisesta tykkään,,,

----------


## kampiapina

Tällasta Espoossa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Sissyboyssillä asiallinen reisu ja apinalla valokuva. Oikein kivat jutut.

----------


## mutanaama

> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
> Ei tee luonto Fatty kuskin elämää helpoksi. Aika hankalat ja vaihtelevat olosuhteet täällä päin. Aivan liian vähän muita kulkijoita näillä poluilla, muutama polku löytyy hyvin tampattuna - mutta suurimmassa osassa on vain muutamat jalanjäljet. Tekee ajamisen vähän työlääksi. Hauskaa se oli kuitenkin. Tulipahan yksi teeri ja pari jänistä karkuutettua kun Fattylla puuskutin menemään polkuja  Ja olipahan joku lumikengilläkin käynyt kävelemässä tuolla niin kuin kuvasta näkee(jäljet jotka menee polkujen poikki metsään), mutta ei oikein vielä tuommoisillle yksille jäljille viitsi Fattya käskeä.



Jos saa muutaman kaverin mukaan polkuja avaamaan, on seuraavana päivänä polut aivan mahtavassa kunnossa. Samalla tavalla ne polut täälläkin syntyy. Käyn ensin kusettamassa koiran, ja joku muukin sitten eksyy reiteille kävelemään. Sitten vaan läskillä polkua tasaseksi. Raskastahan toi on, mutta 10km lenkillä saa jo ihan oikeasti paidan märäksi. Ja tasapaino kehittyy.  
Tänään tosin ajelin yhtä mäkeä ylös ja tunkkasin loppuun. Takasin tullessa ei mitään asiaa ajella vaikka oli loivaa alamäkeä. 30-40cm pakkaantunutta lunta oli kuin seinä, toisaalta trackstandissä pysyminen ei tuottanut mitään ongelmaa  :Hymy:

----------


## svheebo

On se vaan kiva kun on lunta  :Hymy:

----------


## mni



----------


## brilleaux

> Mun mielestäni taas_ tämän homman onni ja autuus on se, että saa ajella yksin ja omassa rauhassa omia polkuja ilman sopulimaista parveilua_ 
> Mä oon kai sitten vaan omituinen, kun tuollaisesta tykkään,,,



+1 tälle.

Täällä ilmoittautuu toinen omituinen.

----------


## Antza44

Porukkalenkit rulaa :Vink: .

----------


## brilleaux

> Porukkalenkit rulaa.



 En epäile. Hienoa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Jhelen

Per4:n video oli kyllä siitä mielenkiintoinen, että irtokoirista kuuluu paljon keskusteltavan ja myös livenä itsekkin kohdannut, mutta irtovauvoja ei ole kyllä aiemmin vastaan tullut. 

Nooh.. pienet seikat sikseen. Hieno video ennenkaikkea.

----------


## Kemizti

Fiilistelin tarratuninkia läskin keulaan..  :Vink:

----------


## seppony

On se vaan kiva kun on lunta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## a-o

> On se vaan kiva kun on lunta



Vasta mietiskelin, että jokohan joen yli menee polku. Uskalsitko mennä yli?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Vasta mietiskelin, että jokohan joen yli menee polku. Uskalsitko mennä yli?



Jäät, varsinkin jokien jäät, ovat erilaiset vähän joka talvi ja säätkin vaikuttaa.  Joessa jäihin putoaminen voi olla lisäksi virtauksen takia erikoisen kenkkua. Virta pyrkii viemään jään alle ja siellä ei ole kivaa.    Niinpä voisi olla hyvä miettiä:

Onkohan jää tarpeeksi paksua?  

Ja sitten selvittää asiaa jotenkin.  Uskaltaminen on aika huono väline tähän.

Tällä en tietystikään mitenkään halua estää ketään menemästä jäälle.  Jokainen menee joka uskaltaa;-)

----------


## a-o

> Jäät, varsinkin jokien jäät, ovat erilaiset vähän joka talvi ja säätkin vaikuttaa.  Joessa jäihin putoaminen voi olla lisäksi virtauksen takia erikoisen kenkkua. Virta pyrkii viemään jään alle ja siellä ei ole kivaa.    Niinpä voisi olla hyvä miettiä:
> 
> Onkohan jää tarpeeksi paksua?  
> 
> Ja sitten selvittää asiaa jotenkin.  Uskaltaminen on aika huono väline tähän.
> 
> Tällä en tietystikään mitenkään halua estää ketään menemästä jäälle.  Jokainen menee joka uskaltaa;-)




Olet oikeassa. Varsinkin Oulujoen jää on petollinen, sillä virtaama vaihtelee suuresti. Viime viikolla oli isot juoksutukset ja vesi oli alhaalla alajuoksulla. Avantouintipailla sen näkee ja tuntee selvästi.

Lisäksi tänä talvena jään päällä on paljon lunta jolloin jää on voinut jäädä varsin ohueksi.

----------


## kampiapina

Viikonlopun satoa.

----------


## pötkö

mullon-mullon-mullon!


kuva AISANmukaisessa topikissa!

----------


## Tank Driver

Aika kiva keli.

----------


## mutanaama

Aurinko prkele

----------


## VitaliT

Eipä olut kiva, kun kaikki lumet alkoivat sula. Sinä vaiheessa kun pääset metsän, ahteri on jo läpimärkä

----------


## Hääppönen

> *Nips*
> 
> Aika kiva keli.



Tolla läskillä on varmaan varaus sateenkaarikulkueen keulilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Tolla läskillä on varmaan varaus sateenkaarikulkueen keulilla.



Huutaa kivanvärisiä mutiskehiä.

----------


## haaraldi

> Eipä olut kiva, kun kaikki lumet alkoivat sula. Sinä vaiheessa kun pääset metsän, ahteri on jo läpimärkä



Hommaa ihmeessä roiskeläppiä. Hi5bikesillä on hyviä läskiin. Laitoin omat kiinni tänään ja vaatteet pysyivät puhtaana vaikka melkein koko ajan vettä tai sohjoa.

----------


## Jukkis

> Eipä olut kiva, kun kaikki lumet alkoivat sula. Sinä vaiheessa kun pääset metsän, ahteri on jo läpimärkä



Onneksi mulla alkaa metsä siitä mihin piha loppuu eli ei ole noita murheita  :Hymy: 
No, on mulla kyllä ne loksutkin reservissä koska pian tuo vesi suihkuaa noilla itse tekemilläni ajourillakin,,,

----------


## Jukkis

> Hommaa ihmeessä roiskeläppiä. Hi5bikesillä on hyviä läskiin.



Ja Shock Therapyssä vähintään yhtä hyviä ellei jopa parempia  :Hymy: 
(Oli ihan pakko taas päästä sanomaan tämä tähänkin väliin,,,)

----------


## VitaliT

Vai että lisä pianoa tähän :Sarkastinen:  no en pysty. Helpommalla pääsen kun ensi kerralla laitaan sadekeli housut :Cool:

----------


## Kapo

Meneekö Vitalin nallerasva alle kymppikerhoon jo?

----------


## Antza44

^On siinä ainakin kevennysvaraa vielä. Venttiilinhatut ja liskonnahka :Cool: .

----------


## Jukkis

> Vai että lisä pianoa tähän no en pysty. Helpommalla pääsen kun ensi kerralla laitaan sadekeli housut



No ei ne Dave's Mud Showelit paina enempää kuin sun kurahoususkaan, että siinä mielessä. Nätithän ne ei ole, sun kurahousuista en osaa esittää arviota  :Vink:

----------


## VitaliT

> Meneekö Vitalin nallerasva alle kymppikerhoon jo?



  toistaiseksi 10,5kg, jumbo jimilla pääse 9 kerhon







> ^On siinä ainakin kevennysvaraa vielä. Venttiilinhatut ja liskonnahka.



 
  niin ja pullo telinen alu ruuvit, ja melkein 500 tikkaan nasta
No vielä voi hakea karbidi reikä poran ja keventää pikkasen vanteet :Hymy: .

----------


## noniinno

On se kevyt. Onkos tuossa nyt kapeammat kevytkumit vai yli neljätuumaiset?

----------


## seppony

> Vasta mietiskelin, että jokohan joen yli menee polku. Uskalsitko mennä yli?



Oulujoessa on vankat jäät ja etenkin jos on paikallistuntemusta voi joen turvallisesti ylittää. Muutamia mutka ja kapeita virtapaikkoja on joissa on heikot jäät tai jopa sulaa, mutta ne ovat Maikkulasta ylävirtaan. Pääsääntöisesti Maikkulankartano ja pohjantiensilta väli on turvallista aluetta jossa nytkin voi liikkua, mutta on parempi jos ei mene ihan lähelle Maikkulankartanoa koska sen kohdalla on joen toisella puolella virta/sula ja Maikkukankartanon puolella on juuri kohdalla sekä 100m ylävirtaan myös heikkoja jäitä. Jäällä on nyt vain lumen alla märkää sosetta jossa normi talvikenkä kyllä kastuu kunnolla joten kannattaa hyödyntää jäisiä kelkanjälkiä. Latuja joita vapaaehtoiset rantojen asukkaat itse tekevät kelkoillaan ei kannata pilata. Tuo paikka josta kuva on, on vanha jäätien paikka ja Oulujoenkirkkoranta näkyy toisella puolella. Tuossa ruukaa olla polku kun jäätietä ei enää ole vuosikausiin tehty. Muutama muukin vakituinen ylityspaikka jossa aina polku on löytyy ja jos ne tietää on talvisin kätevä vaihtaa puolta kun sillat on niin harvassa.

----------


## VitaliT

> On se kevyt. Onkos tuossa nyt kapeammat kevytkumit vai yli neljätuumaiset?



  ihan perus 4” dillingerit itse nastoitettu, ja pikkasen kevyimmät kiekot 
https://www.benscycle.com/p-4759-hed...xd-driver.aspx

  Kannata seurata dollarin kursia, lisäksi uudenna asiakkaana sain -10% loppuhinnaksi tulli 1710$ eli halvempi kun pelkästään vanteet.

----------


## Poy

> Tuo paikka josta kuva on, on vanha jäätien paikka ja Oulujoenkirkkoranta näkyy toisella puolella. Tuossa ruukaa olla polku kun jäätietä ei enää ole vuosikausiin tehty. Muutama muukin vakituinen ylityspaikka jossa aina polku on löytyy ja jos ne tietää on talvisin kätevä vaihtaa puolta kun sillat on niin harvassa.



Ainakin kolehmaisenrannan kohdalla on saman näköinen polku, jossa on risuja laitettu jäähän. Siitä olen jonkun nähnyt tänä vuonna ylittävän suksilla.

----------


## Landy

Kyllä oli synkkää eilen käydä ajelemassa täysjoustolla ja piikkipyörillä. Ei mitään pitoa sohjoisella polulla. Lopulta talutin pyörän metsästä kevlille ja ajoin kotiin.

Näiköhän tuota tarvitsee enää kesälläkään?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kyllä nyt polunpohjat pehmenee vauhdilla, eilen vielä kantoi kohtuullisesti mutta tänään voi olla jo liian pehmeää.

----------


## Marsusram

On Espoossakin eroa yöllä (jäätä) ja päivällä (sohjoa). Taitaa perjantaina pakastaa sen verran että voi kokeilla hankikantoa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> On Espoossakin eroa yöllä (jäätä) ja päivällä (sohjoa). Taitaa perjantaina pakastaa sen verran että voi kokeilla hankikantoa.



Jos on lumesta mitään jäljellä..

----------


## mutanaama

Täällä on korkeintaan joku 30cm enää

----------


## Jukkis

^^Näkyi ainakin eilen ruokiksella haahuillessani Lepuskin urheilupuiston kupeessa olevilla pelloilla ja poluilla olevan vielä sen verran, että en usko menevän vielä parissa päivässä mullokselle.
Mutta jösses että tuo mollukka lämmittääkin nassua; ihan tässä vois pistää karvaturvat parkkiin ja heittäytyä selälleen auringonottoon  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Smo

Polut on kyllä yöaikaan aika unelmakunnossa nyt

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Vantaan Keimolassa oli eilen illalla n. Klo 23 +2,6C ja aamulla vähän 5:n jälkeen +3,3C ja oletettavasti muuna aikana sama tilanne joten en usko polkujen ainakaan kovempana tai paremmin kantavana olleen ainakaan viime yönä.  Kyllä se muutaman asteen pakkasta tarviis että ne jäätyis.

----------


## mutanaama

Aika jännä, aamulla 5km pohjoisempana syväojalla oli vielä ysin aikaan pakkasta, kymmeneltäkään ei metsässä ollut sulaa vielä missään.

----------


## brilleaux

Pari tuntia hämärässä metsässä fiilistelin, polut kantoi hyvin (vaikka täällä lämpöasteita ollu jo pari päivää). JOS pysyit siinä kultaisella keskitiellä. 
Johan oli taas nautintoa ! Läskeily senkun vaan paranee paranemistaan, josko tästä mun juttu tuli nyt sit. :P

----------


## Jukkis

^ Kevätaurinko pillastutti meikäläisen rokulipäivän kunniaksi nostamaan Surlyjen paineet "hirmuiseen" about 0.7 barin tasoon ja ampaisemaan täältä metsien keskeltä maantielle. Sekoitus osin jäistä ja osin sohjoista sorapintaa ja sulaa asfalttia. Kiva katsella välillä muutakin kuin puunrunkoja ja kokea taas jälleen kerran se, että kunhan vain kampia pyörittää, pääsee läskillä ihan mukaviin keskareihin ja loppupeleissä rullaavuus sulalla selkeesti parempaa kuin 29erin Extremeillä  :Hymy:

----------


## freerider70

^ Näinhän se on. Itse kihnutan työmatkaa Moonlanderilla, ja nyt lämpöaallon aiheuttamat olosuhteet ovat olleet pelkkä suupala verrattuna Kona Dewillä kiemurteluun. Toki jatkuu sitten kesäkeleilläkin.

----------


## kyprok

10 vuotta läskiä

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/membe.../970biking,307

ja

http://www.bikemag.com/videos/histor...-10-years-fat/

----------


## rush

Onkos kellään kokemusta miten ylläpidetyillä kelkkareiteillä läskeilyyn suhtaudutaan?
Tai onko se edes luvallista?

----------


## Tank Driver

Ajamaan vain. Hämärällä takavalo.

----------


## IncBuff

Takavalo on kyllä ihan hyvä tuolla myös päivänvalolla.

----------


## arctic biker

> Takavalo on kyllä ihan hyvä tuolla myös päivänvalolla.



Kypärässä on takavalolle oikein hyvä paikka, oikeestaan ainoa oikea eikä vilkkumoodikaan aivan liioittelua ole.

----------


## IncBuff

> Kypärässä on takavalolle oikein hyvä paikka, oikeestaan ainoa oikea eikä vilkkumoodikaan aivan liioittelua ole.



En nyt sanois. Aina kun kääntää päätä niin toiselta puolen takaviistoon valo häviää. Reppu sen sijaan on hyvä paikka.

----------


## Jukkis

^^ Team Lidlin kypärässä ei pelkästään ole paikkaa valolle vaan myös itse valo kiinteellä ja vilkkumoodilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Kelekkareiteillä saa liikkua pyörällä. Valot eteen ja taakse ois ihan maalaisjärjellä aateltuna oikein hyvä asia päivällä että yöllä ja sillä välillä. 
Tietenkään kaikki ei tykkää mutta onko se mitään uutta. 
Ei provosoi vaan ajaa ja väistää hyvissä ajoin jos kuulee ja näkee kelkan kaukaa.
Uusia kelkkoja ei oikein kuule kun ne tulee takaa joten aina välillä kato taakse. Keväällä kun reitit kovenee niin mahtava ajaa vaikka pitempiäkin matkoja jos ei oo ihan 100kilsaa pelkää aaltopatikkoa  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ite olen ajanut yksi vuosi normi maasturilla hyvin mni ja  meinaan täs jatkossakin ajaa👍☺

----------


## Pexxi

Joku oli ajanut nätisti jäällä kelekalla, semmosta moottoritietä.

----------


## Ski

Syötteellä on mahtavaa

----------


## Mainosmies

Aurinkoa, valkoista lunta, sininen taivas, mahtavat polut - nyt teen parhaan videon ikinä! ja sitten Lumian tarkennus ei ollut kohdillaan, mutta tuossa kuitenkin lopputulos.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna sais puksua xxl:stä -25% alennuksella, normihinta 1399€

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Aamulla oli kyllä keli kohdillaan ja polut hyvässä kunnossa, vaikka kuvasta ei heti uskoisi. Niemen kärjessä oli viimeisellä 30m matkalla tuollaista jäätikköä, muuten hyvää, kovaa, tampattua ja lumista polkua.

----------


## Reign

Tekis melkein mieli ostaa toinen tohon hintaan  :No huh!:

----------


## ealex

Tosiaan, kuulostaa jo melkein sijoituskohdalta  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Nyt on kyl hieno kuva Fattysta. Sopii jotenkin hinost taustalla soivaan Nightwhish:iin.

----------


## jartsuli

> Huomenna sais puksua xxl:stä -25% alennuksella, normihinta 1399€



Juuh ja myydään eioota  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jha

Kelkkareiteiltä merelle auringonlaskua ihaileen.

----------


## Jouko_T

Kyllä te olette äijiä, kun noin hinkuatte talvipyöräilyyn! Jess!

Minulla ei (vielä) ole läskiä, joten saako fiilistellä Lapin äijän korvikeläskillä? Metsäsuksilla?
Tänään jätin läskit (3m pitkät, 9 cm leveät), kotiin ja otin semiläskit (2.7m ja 7 cm), koska aioin kiivetä tunturiin sen verran ylös, että siellä tuuli on kovettanut hankea.

Samalla testailin uutta Sonyn action kameraa. Tämä oli toinen testi, nyt kamera rintatelineeseen kiinnitettynä. Pääpannassa keinui niin, että katsellessa tuli merisairaaksi.
Vaan huojuu se näköjään rintakiinnitykselläkin. Eikä ihme, sillä jalkani ovat eri paria! Toinen on oikea jalka ja toinen vasen.
Ei semmoisilla nyt vakaata kulkemista saa aikaiseksi - vielä kun vähän vintistäkin viiraa ...

Juutuutista oikein onniteltiin videoni vuoksi!!!
_"Olet näköjään ladannut elämäsi ensimmäisen YouTube-videon."_

(Älkää ihmetelkö ähkymistä ja puhkumista. Ylhäällä on ohuempi ilma, joka pistää puuskuttamaan.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of8g...ature=youtu.be

----------


## OKS

> Kyllä te olette äijiä, kun noin hinkuatte talvipyöräilyyn! Jess!
> 
> Minulla ei (vielä) ole läskiä, joten saako fiilistellä Lapin äijän korvikeläskillä? Metsäsuksilla?
> Tänään jätin läskit (3m pitkät, 9 cm leveät), kotiin ja otin semiläskit (2.7m ja 7 cm), koska aioin kiivetä tunturiin sen verran ylös, että siellä tuuli on kovettanut hankea.
> 
> Samalla testailin uutta Sonyn action kameraa. Tämä oli toinen testi, nyt kamera rintatelineeseen kiinnitettynä. Pääpannassa keinui niin, että katsellessa tuli merisairaaksi.
> Vaan huojuu se näköjään rintakiinnitykselläkin. Eikä ihme, sillä jalkani ovat eri paria! Toinen on oikea jalka ja toinen vasen.
> Ei semmoisilla nyt vakaata kulkemista saa aikaiseksi - vielä kun vähän vintistäkin viiraa ...
> 
> ...



Kyllä se läskeilystä käy tuo korvikkeillakin maastossa eteneminen.  :Hymy:  Täytyy tässä kohtapuolin kaivaa esille omat semit eli 280-Lahdenperät, muutama päivä oli märkää ja lauhaa, joten nyt saattaisi jo olla keliä niillekin täällä Napapiirin kaupungin maastoissa. Jos kevättalvella tulee kunnon hankikelit, niin niistä pitää sitten yrittää nauttia läskipyörällä. Tänään pientä lenkkiä Kemijoen jäällä kävely- ja moottorikelkkareiteillä. Ketään toista läskeilijää en ole Rovaniemellä kohdannut, mutta tänään näin sentään jäljet.

----------


## Ski

Syötteen virallisten Fatbike-trail varressa Toraslammen varrella  :Hymy:  Hienoa !

----------


## Shimaani

^Wow      !

----------


## a-o

> Syötteen virallisten Fatbike-trail varressa Toraslammen varrella  Hienoa !



On siellä vaan hienot baanat ja hienossa kunnossa suojakelin jälkeen!

On päässy hiihtomiesten välineetkin kuvaan! Onkohan syötteellä ensimmäinen hiihtolatupätkä, jossa on pyöräily virallisesti sallittua? Eikä ne hiihtäjät edes yrittäneet seivästää sauvoillaan, pikemminkin olivat kohdattaessa kiinnostuneita, että mikäs vekotin se tuo on!

----------


## Ski

Oli kyllä super positiivinen vastaanotto ! Kävin muuten Koiratuvalle kuittaan vieraskirjan ku unohtu meillä siinä heinäkenkää katsellessa  :Hymy:

----------


## tompula

Joo, kyllä se on koittanut läskipyörämiesten "joulu"  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Pirkanmaallekin, tuossa Nokian ympäristössä pääsee hyvin kelkan/auton jälkiä jäällä ja kelkkareittejä metsässä. Pito oli tänään ihan järkyttävä, kun kelkat olivat tampanneet yöllä sataneen suojalumen tiiviiksi. Ei juuri sutinut, keula nousi kyllä jyrkissä ylämäissä ( Bud-Bud kombo )

----------


## Mika K

Olipas kyllä makia reissu tuonne Syötteen suunnalle! Tuo virallinen fatbike trail on upea, tuvassa sai makiat unet ja kaikki tähdet oli kyllä nyt kohdallaan seuraa myöten eli ns. A-luokan reissu  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Kunhan joudan nappaamaan kuvat kamerasta, niin pitää laittaa pientä raporttia tuonne retki-osioon..

----------


## kmw

Kauden eka hankikanto! Uskotteko kun sanon ettei ole pöllömpää kruisailua  :Hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

> Kauden eka hankikanto! Uskotteko kun sanon ettei ole pöllömpää kruisailua



Ei kuva näy.

----------


## kmw

^ ??? kuva näkyy täällä quote:sssakin??? Doh, tässä uuwestaan eri tietä liitettynä.

----------


## paskalokki

Jos olet omasta Facebookistasi sen linkannut ja se ei ole julkinen niin sinä näät sen, muttei muut. Nyt tosin näkyy tuo uusi, ulkona upea pakkaskeli, mutta toivon todella, että kesänappuloilla voisi ajaa edes kelvejä, liukkaaksi on tainnut vetää.

----------


## freerider70

Pyhällä fiilisteltiin äsken On Onen Fattylla, ihan kiva päästä kokeilemaan erillaista pöörää kuin oma 'landeri. Polkua ja kevliä, olosuhteethan täällä ovat aivan mahtavat. Ihan ok peli mutta kyl mää Surlystä tykkään enemmän.

----------


## neliseiska

Tietääkö kukaan onko Rukalla tai Kuusamossa läskipyörä vuokrailua? Uskomattoman hyvän näköisiä reittejä nimittäin!

Yhden kuolleen linkin löysin aiheesta, mutta google ei muuten osannut auttaa.

http://www.voice.fi/matkailu/rukalla...vulla/33/67864

----------


## Jukkis

Kyllähän se on kateellisena todettava, että pienimunaiset jäävät paitsi isomunaisten iloista. Siinä kun 4.8" Lou pysyy hankikannolla jyystää 3.8 Nate vähintään puoliupoksissa ja koko hangella kikkailusta menee maku. Tottakai tuollakin pinnalla pysyis jos ensin tulis vesisuoja ja sen jälkeen tiukka pakkanen, mutta niissä oloissa pysyy hankikannon päällä jo ilman läskipyörääkin. Ja mulle ei siis tuohon Fat1:een taakse neljää tuumaa leveempi mahdu  :Irvistys: 



Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## brilleaux

Kävin testaamassa kelkkauraa samalla kun fiilistelin upeassa talvisäässä. Vajaa 3h meni taas aivan liian nopsaan.

----------


## Jukkis

^ ^ Vielä tuohon hankikantojuttuun, että vanhat jermut "fiilisteli" aikoinaan hankikannolla sekä potku- että vesikelkalla. 
Ei tarvittu eikä ollutkaan mitään paksukumipyöriä  :Vink: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Oli kyllä siistii vedellä pitkin peltoja auringon paisteessa :Cool:  4.0 Floateri kantoi vallan mainiosti.

----------


## Paxi

> Kyllähän se on kateellisena todettava, että pienimunaiset jäävät paitsi isomunaisten iloista. Siinä kun 4.8" Lou pysyy hankikannolla jyystää 3.8 Nate vähintään puoliupoksissa ja koko hangella kikkailusta menee maku. Tottakai tuollakin pinnalla pysyis jos ensin tulis vesisuoja ja sen jälkeen tiukka pakkanen, mutta niissä oloissa pysyy hankikannon päällä jo ilman läskipyörääkin. Ja mulle ei siis tuohon Fat1:een taakse neljää tuumaa leveempi mahdu



Itse usein parikymmenta kiloa ja enemmankin muita kevyempana paasen Nate + RD combolla pehmeammista paikoista kuin raskaammat Bud/Lou + 100mm. Perus fysiikkaahan tama tietysti on ja voisihan sita itsekkin leveentaa kummia ja taas avautuisi uudet uomat. Eilen sama ilmio tuli todistettua kun lyottaydin kanssalaskeilijan kanssa fiilisteleen lumikenkapolulla. Molemmilla kaytannossa sama kalusto ja kaveri selkeasti painavampi. Kaveri tunkkas valilla takavaihtajaa muoten ja kiemurteli kuin poliitikko vaalitentissa. Itse suhistelin kevyesti pinnalla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Metsässä tänään... keli oli mitä mainioin, Mutikselle ja Pahikselle kiitoksia ajoseurasta.



Pahaa aavistamaton vaeltajatyttö joutui Muklukin uhriksi.



Mutiksen parempi puoli.



Pahis.



Pyörät tauolla.

----------


## paskalokki

Onneksi tuli nyt "löydettyä" tuo järven jää eikä vasta huhtikuussa. Ei helvetti miten lystiä touhua painella menemään, parhaassa seurassa (not) eli yksin tosin. No ehkä ensi kerralla löytyy joku kaveriksi.

----------


## Jakke81

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resi...0907A26D!21949
tuli käytyä reilu parituntinen muksun kanssa fiilistelemässä Oulun Nallikarissa. Ihmeesti nuo läskit vielä kerää porukkaa ympärille ihmettelemään ja kyselemään, kuitenkin näitä tulee jo tuon tuosta vastaan.

----------


## paskalokki

> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resi...0907A26D!21949
> tuli käytyä reilu parituntinen muksun kanssa fiilistelemässä Oulun Nallikarissa. Ihmeesti nuo läskit vielä kerää porukkaa ympärille ihmettelemään ja kyselemään, kuitenkin näitä tulee jo tuon tuosta vastaan.



Kyllä käänty päitä tuolla Tuusulanjärvelläkin hiihtäjien ja muiden ulkoilijoiden toimesta ja koiratkin katselivat pidempään..  :Leveä hymy:  Plus yksi pieni musta luppakorva tuli jutulle, ajoin keskellä lahtea kun olin yksin sielläpäin pyörimässä ja huomasin pitkällä parin ihmisen kävelevän irti olevan koiransa kanssa. Ajelen kaikessa rauhassa kun yhtäkkkiä oikealle puolelle ilmestyy tämä musta luppakorva haukkumaan muutaman kerran, kun säikähdykseltäni kerkesin, pysäytin pyörän ja käänsin päätä ja koira kirmaa jo takavasemmalle omistajiensa luo.  :Leveä hymy: 

Vähän huvitti ja pyörittelin päätä ja naureskelin, ihan mukava saada juttuseuraa.

----------


## Jukkis

Joo ja vielä tuohon hangen päällä pysymiseen. Tietysti siihen vaikuttaa oleellisesti vallinneet lämpötilaerot eli kuinka paljon ja miten pitkään on ollut plussaa ja kuinka kova pakkanen on sen jälkeen tullut. Ja onhan sillä ajoalustallakin merkitystä. Eli puhutaanko järven jäästä vai laajoista peltoaukeista. Lumen rakenne ja se miten se pinnalle pakkautuu tuulen vaikutuksesta vaikuttaa sekin. Moottorikelkkauralla nyt pysyy pinnalla vaikka tuolla mun Gazza Extremeillä varustetulla 29erilläkin; siihen ei läskiä tarvita.
Mutta jos nyt saisin valita, en kyllä ostais läskiä, johon ei saa neljää tuumaa leveempää taakse. Tämä tällaisen maalaisjullin omakohtaisena kokemuksena todettakoon  :Hymy: 
Ja vaaka siis näyttää mulla 86 kg ja paineet renkaissa niin matalat että ei ole enää järkevää vähentääkään,,,

----------


## sakkey

Minäkin pääsin tänään fattyn kanssa kokeilemaan ekaa kertaa hankikantoa tai ainakin melkein kantoa.
Oli kyllä sairaan siistiä päästellä pitkin peltoja, mutta kovasti vaihteli lumen kovuus.
Sit kun ei kantanutkaan enää, loppui kunto äkkiä!  :Hymy: 
Takapää haukkasi aina ensin, painoa eteen siirtämällä sai sinniteltyä hieman pidemmälle.

Väkisin tuli mieleen, että oiskohan floateria leveemmällä kumilla pärjännyt paremmin.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Väkisin tuli mieleen, että oiskohan floateria leveemmällä kumilla pärjännyt paremmin.



Joo ja ei, riippuu paljon tilantesta 4" Mammutti upotti yhtä paljon kun 4,6" GroundControl, mammutista en viittiny laskea paineita koska se rupee burppailee Rolling Darryl kehällä alle 0.5barin, mutta Mutiksen GC:stä laskettiin paineet johonkin 0,3 niin alko se pysymään hangella ajoittain...

----------


## Ski

Komea viikonloppu !!!!  FanFatastic !!!

----------


## TheMiklu

Komiat oli kelit ja monenlaista ajettavaa pintaa oli tarjolla jäällä. Varmaan yksi vuoden hienommista ajokeleistä! Tuulta ei yhtään ja pakkastakin vain nimeksi. Yöllä oli ollut plussakelien päälle -15. Kyllä kanto!

----------


## Volvospede

Ajelin vantaalla hangella tossa lähi pellolla bud/lou combolla ja fiilis oli huikea. 0.3/0.35 oli paineita niin pysy tämmönen punkerokin hangen pinnalla. Jalkaisin ei sitten pysynytkään! Hankikanto on kova juttu!

----------


## paskalokki

Laittelin omiin Bulldozereihini juuri ennen lähtöä eteen 0,65 baria ja taaksee 0,85. Hyvin tuntui toimivan kaikki alustat.

----------


## Shamus

Fiilistelyä lähes olemattomilla hangilla...

----------


## paskalokki

Kyllähän tuota polkisi.

----------


## Juze

> Kyllä se läskeilystä käy tuo korvikkeillakin maastossa eteneminen.  Täytyy tässä kohtapuolin kaivaa esille omat semit eli 280-Lahdenperät, muutama päivä oli märkää ja lauhaa, joten nyt saattaisi jo olla keliä niillekin täällä Napapiirin kaupungin maastoissa. Jos kevättalvella tulee kunnon hankikelit, niin niistä pitää sitten yrittää nauttia läskipyörällä. Tänään pientä lenkkiä Kemijoen jäällä kävely- ja moottorikelkkareiteillä. Ketään toista läskeilijää en ole Rovaniemellä kohdannut, mutta tänään näin sentään jäljet.



Perjantaina iltana poljin alakorkalosta ylikylään jäätä pitkin kelkkareitillä. Liekkö minun jäljet. Ei ole tosiaan isommasti muista läskeilijöistä havaintoja täällä.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Kuva eiliseltä lenkiltä kirpeässä pakkaskelissä. Polut oli pääosin hyvässä kunnossa ja kovia, siltikin joutui tunkkamaan välillä kun "eksyi" vähän kuljetulle reitille. Hanget ei kyllä kantanut yhtään, D5 sukelsi ihan mallikkaasti pinnasta läpi.

----------


## OKS

> Perjantaina iltana poljin alakorkalosta ylikylään jäätä pitkin kelkkareitillä. Liekkö minun jäljet. Ei ole tosiaan isommasti muista läskeilijöistä havaintoja täällä.



Tervehdys paikalliselle lajitoverille näin foorumin kautta.  :Hymy:  Näkemäni jäljet olivat kelkkauralla Kirkonjyrhämältä Pöykkölän suuntaan.

----------


## Juze

Tervehdys sinullekkin. Elikkä voisi olettaa että ne on jäljet on jonku kolmannen läskeilijän, kun ite ajoin sitä keskellä jokea menevää merkattua reittiä myöten. Nyt on hyvät kelit ollu mutta pitipä tietenki kipeäksi nyt tulla..

----------


## Antza44

Mikä noita HC:een kuvia riivaa photopukcet logo näkyy vaan iläpyskällä?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mikä noita HC:een kuvia riivaa photopukcet logo näkyy vaan iläpyskällä?



Photobucket on näköjään paska, tehnyt tuon kerran aikaisemmin. Sallii tietyn määrän dataliikennettä / kuukausi, nyt linkanny kuukaudessa liikaa kuvia ja dataliikenne ylittyny. Pitäkööt tunkkinsa, onko hyviä ehdotuksia kuvanjako palvelusta.

----------


## Antza44

http://uppaa.fi

----------


## HC Andersen

Kiitos, täytyy tutustua.

----------


## sixsixone

Muklukki pääsi Rukalle kelkkaurille.

----------


## tomibert

Piensaimaalla ei hanki vielä ihan joka kohdassa kanna, mutta kyllähän tuolla tampattuja uria pitkin työmatkaa ajelee...

- Tomi

----------


## mutanaama

Fiiliksiä vähän etelämpää

http://youtu.be/ejYERDNneMk

----------


## sixsixone

Etelän välitykset ei meinaa riittää. 32 piikkinen eturatas liian raskas näissä korkeuseroissa..

----------


## VilleW

Oulussa tänään ihan mahtikeli. Kelkanjäljet kantoi metsässä ja merenjäällä pystyi ajaan missä vain.
Mikä lie luonnon ilmiö tuollaisia lumipalloja tekee?

Vähän vastaavia kuin Amerikassa Death Valleyssa...


Reissun ainot huono puoli oli että kaakao jäi vähän laimeaksi. Muuten 10+

----------


## Mika K

The famous Death Bay..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jhelen

Mutiksen videon ääniraidasta peukku (O_o)_b 

Eipä ole totakaan vähään aikaan kuullu  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos, tulee välillä liikuttua ulkona palstapyöräilyn lomassa

----------


## Dalmore

Pyhäjärven lenkillä "oikaisin" Villilästä Tahmelaan jäätä pitkin. Aina vaan uudestaan ja uudestaan tulee eteen tilanteita joissa läski näyttää uskomattoman etenemiskykynsä.

----------


## zipo

Pyörä vai kuski?

----------


## Dalmore

> Pyörä vai kuski?



Pääasiassa pyörä, mutta kyllä oma etenemiskykykin välillä ihmetyttää.

----------


## OKS

Hienoja talvikuvia eri puolilta maata. Komea lauha talvipäivä oli Rovaniemelläkin, joten kotiinpaluu töistä tuli suoritettua Kemijoen jäälle lanattua kävelyuraa pitkin. Olosuhteiden salliessa tuo reitti täytyy ottaa käyttöön aamuin ja illoin.

----------


## Mattia

> Mikä lie luonnon ilmiö tuollaisia lumipalloja tekee?



Selvähän tuo. Kyllä tuollaset tuulimyllyt puhaltaa,vaikka tukan päästä, niin miksi ei muka lumeen jälkiä.

----------


## lacrits68

ICT 999€ http://www.xxl.se/cykel/cyklar/fatbi...110746_1_style

----------


## paskalokki

> ICT 999€ http://www.xxl.se/cykel/cyklar/fatbi...110746_1_style



Ei taida saada Ruotsista tuohon hintaan Suomeen tuota(kaan) pyörää. Kun vaihtaa .se:n .fi:ksi niin hintaa onkin yhtäkkiä 1699 euroa.

----------


## JackOja

> ICT 999€ http://www.xxl.se/cykel/cyklar/fatbi...110746_1_style



Kaikki koothan ovat tuossa(kin) "Loppuunmyyty", helppo myydä ei-oota halvalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kyllä tässäkin kohdassa näkyy merkkejä Suomen korkeasta hintatasosta.  Ei ehkä ole kovin ihmeellistä miksi keskieurooppalaisilla nettikaupoilla menee hyvin.  

Tällä en tarkoita että  korkeassa hinnoittelussa olisi mitään väärää silloin kun toimitaan vapaassa kilpailutilanteessa.   Kuten toisen keskustelun otsikkonakin on: Ei se ole tyhmä joka pyytää.

----------


## pohjola

> Kaikki koothan ovat tuossa(kin) "Loppuunmyyty", helppo myydä ei-oota halvalla



 mut mee nyt Suomen sivuille siel nyt ois jotain kokoja

----------


## pohjola

SURLY







*Pugsley, läskipyörä*799€ (1 899€)  (0)
ERISSÄ ALKAEN 80€/KK
Läskipyörä lumelle, jäälle, hiekalle, soille ja poluill... Lue lisää

*VÄRI: BLUE*
*KOKO: -**18*

----------


## pohjola

*Pugsley Ops, läskipyörä*999€ (2 199€)  (0)
ERISSÄ ALKAEN 100€/KK
Läskipyörä lumelle, jäälle, hiekalle, soille ja poluill... Lue lisää

*VÄRI: GREY*
*KOKO: 20 MUUTAMIA JÄLJELLÄ*

----------


## JackOja

> mut mee nyt Suomen sivuille siel nyt ois jotain kokoja



Toi Ruotsin XXL:n linkki oli ICT...





> VÄRI: BLUE



Eijei... vihreää vois harkita vaikka paljon on ankeaa palikkaa tuossa.





> VÄRI: GREY



Ei tääkään väri oikeen nappaa... parempaa palikkaa toki kuin perusmallissa....

edit: 
On mulla tuo XXL:n Läskisivu tuossa ollut aamun auki ja olen koittanut keksiä perusteluja sille, että ei nyt halvalla Pugsleytä mulle. Shokkiterapiassakin mut ylipuhuttiin tuossa joulun alla pikemminkin Muklukiin (tai Moonlanderiin). Jos tuo halvempi olisi vihreänä niin vaikea olisi vastustaa, vaihtaisi vaan kaikki palikat mieleisekseen.

Niin ja määhän jo paranin kuumeesta ensi talveen asti.

----------


## zipo

Tossa eilen speksailin ajankuluksi runkoa,Suomesta 267,43€ halvemmalla kuin Keski-Euroopasta.
Eli ei Fläsä specific tuotteita kannata välttämättä tilailla Gyntheriltä.

----------


## zipo

[QUOTE=JackOja;233222...pikemminkin Muklukiin[/QUOTE]
Valinta tehty kokeneempien avulla,Ole hyvä ja mene suoraan kauppaan ja osta .Sopivilla spekseillä kerralla juuri itselle soivaksi,poislukien tietysti renkaat....pitäähän sitä jotain vääntöä olla palstalla.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Sopivilla spekseillä kerralla soivaksi...



Juuripa niin. Siitä sun exästä mä olisin tehnyt sellaisen, mutkun meni toisaalle  :Vink:

----------


## Landy

Karitunturilla ajelulla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kun en läskejä(kään) niin hyvin tunne niin onko noissa perinteisissä Surlyn ja Salsan pyörissä joku ero jo runkomateriaalin perusteella; alumiini->sporttisemmat mallit,  teräs->retkihenkisemmät ?  Eli  noi XXL:n Pugsley ja Ice Crea Track olisi jo aika paljon eri tarkoitukseen kuin vaikka Salsan Beargrease?

----------


## mutanaama

Beargreaseen ei saa tarakoita tai lokareita kiinni, kiinnityskohdat puuttuu kokonaan, on siis tarkoitettu enimmäkseen "sporttiseen" ajeluun. Kevyempi ja tehty alumiinista tai hiilikuidusta. Geometriassa hiukan eroja. 
Pugsley, ICT, Moonlander ovat taas sellaisia että sopivat kaikkeen. Jokaisessa on hiukan eroja, paremmin selviää esitteistä.

----------


## Ski

> Karitunturilla ajelulla.



Menikö millanen reitti ylös ? Aika lailla samannäköstä ku Syötteellä ? Siellä on vielä tykky kovastikin kiinni.

----------


## Landy

> Menikö millanen reitti ylös ? Aika lailla samannäköstä ku Syötteellä ? Siellä on vielä tykky kovastikin kiinni.



Hiihtolatu Kirintövaarasta. Tarkoitus oli ajella Riisitunturille asti mutta reitti oli tukossa.

----------


## noniinno

Icanbikesin kuiturunkoon saa takatellingit kiinni. Tiedä sitten miten soveltuu retkuiluun, mutta tuhannen kahdensadan kilsan perusteella tuntuu ihan luotettava peli olevan, navat, ohjainlaakeri, kammet ja vapari ovat kuin uudet, kiekoissa ei ole heittoa yhtään ym. Ainoa murhe on ollut isältä pojalle kulkenut tubelesventtiili, joka päätti haurastua ja vuoti ilmat väärälle puolen rengasta. Tämä nyt ei varsinaisesti muutenkaan ole pyöränvalmistajan hallussa. Kuitukehät toimivat tubelessivanteena todella hyvin, huomasin ajelleeni kuivalla takakumella viimeaikoina (tahattomasti), eli unohtui laittaa litkut asennuksessa. Nyt siellä on liemet lähinnä hermoja rauhoittamassa.

Ai niin, kun fiilistelyketjusta on puhe: Kävin tuossa ajelemassa kelkkauralla ja voi tsiisus että oli hubaa. Pitkään alamäkeen syöpynyt patikko oli kuin kilometrin pituinen alamäki-BMX -rata. Vaikka jonkinlainen viha-rakkaussuhde läskipyöriä kohtaan minulla onkin, oli tuo tuo ehdotttomasti parasta, mitä mies voi tehdä villahousut jalassa.

----------


## Kapu

> ... ei Fläsä specific tuotteita kannata välttämättä tilailla Gyntheriltä.



Mä oon täsä koht pari vuotta onnistunut vastustaan läskikuumetta. Eihä se nyt kuiteskaan niin erikoisen ern'omanen ajopeli oo... kai?
Aina välil o tullu vähä speksattuu, mut ei sit kuiteskaa tilattuu mitään. Paitti se OnniWanni eukolle. Eikä sekää oo sil ajanu ku öpaut sata metrii. Eli ei voi olla hääppöne peli?
Ja ny, ku ei oikeen oo edes ollu talvee, ni mä sit sorruin  :Irvistys:   Mut ei runkoo Güntterilt ku Kompliitti Giampaololt.

Mut juu, päk to replai: Ei se Güntteri ain oo halvin. Ja hyvästä palvelust voi ja jopa kannattaa maksaa. Usein mä maksan siit oikeestaa ihan mielelläni.
 Ja vaikk kyse on teollisesti valmistetusta tavarasta, nii se mitä lopulta saat käteen, voi olla käytettävyydeltää ihan eri tasolla ku siel halvimmast (nettikaupast?) hommattu sama hilavitkutin.
 Osa näist paikallisista kivijaloista ei vaan viä oo päässy palvelussaa tälle vuosituhannelle. Emmä ainakaa viitti kantaa pennosiani semmosii mestoihi, jois henkilökemiat ei kohtaa tai mä muute vaa tunnen olevani ei-toivottu henkilö.
Ja kääntäen: en kyl oo aatellu ettii vaihtoehtoo niille kivijaloille, joissa homma pelaa. Hertsikassaki niit o kaksin kappalei.

Nii, sit viä tohon topiki virallisee fiilistelyy: TNT kävi tänää ove takan. Ne vaa unohti et niitte piti soittaa pual tuntii etukätee, et mä olisi ollu paikall. Mut ne koittaa ny huamen uudestaa  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Juu ei oo euroopan kaupat aina halvempia, ihan hauskaa, kun sieltäkin otetaan yhteyttä, ilmeisesti google kääntäjällä enste ja sitten vaan meiliä perään.

----------


## Jahvetti

Meni kuvakikkailuksi..
On se vaan mainio vehjes, 907 oli hyvä mutta on tuo selvästi ketterämpi menemään poluilla. 
Toiset kiekot täytyy hommata kyllä, navat on tiedossa mitkä tulee mutta kehät mietityttää vielä. Laittaakko kaposemmat vai ei? Kuituset, Nextie? Nonamejakin on tarjolla vaikka kuin mutta.. Tai sitten vaan laittaa toiset CS:t

----------


## MikeM

Olipa liukasta Nouxin metsässä tänään. Lähes lippoja tusinoittain. Onneksi nastat renkaissa ja kengissä.

----------


## Arskav

Kyllä on hieno salsa..pidän valkoisesta väristä!

----------


## paskalokki

Lipat nastojenkin kanssa, useasti? Taidan pysyä tuolla kelveillä vaan kesärenkailla..

----------


## brilleaux

> On se vaan mainio vehjes,



Voi helevata. Kertakaikkisen jumalallisen upea pyörä. Majailee ehkä joskus vielä täälläkin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kyl maar valkoinen nallevasu on enempi mun mieleen, siinä vasta sulavalinjainen kaunotar!

----------


## MikeM

Aika tappokeli. Sivuttaispito ei riitä kaikissa paikossa. Pystyssä pysyttiin mutta lähellä oli ja tunkkaamista riitti 😆

----------


## MikeM

Niin minustakin. Musta ja valkoinen sekä runsaasti pirteyttä tuova pinkki somiste toimii hyvin ☺

----------


## Hissitolppa

Tuo jäätelöauto. Yksinkertaisesti kaunis.

----------


## petjala

> Meni kuvakikkailuksi...
> On se vaan mainio vehjes...



Hieno ku mikä. Ja outo tunnelma kuvassa. Avatar-kuvasta johdettuna: The night the hammer came alive?

----------


## Jahvetti

> Hieno ku mikä..



Kiitoskiitos :Hymy: 




> .. The night the hammer came alive?



Jovain :Nolous:  Aattelin kyllä että tuota kukaan tunnistaisi täällä..

----------


## petjala

^Aina joku muuki hörhö mukana  :Hymy:  Nykyisellään tullu itsestään onneks sen verran varmemmaksi, ettei tuokaan juttu sulje pois pyöräilyä. Jossain kohtaa iski identiteettikriisi kun yritti höperehtiä "riittävän uskottavasti" kumpaakin touhua. Nyttemmin nähny porukkalenkkien jälkipeleissä, jotta melkoista mörköoopperaakin kätkeytyy pyöräilyvaatteiden alle. Todellisuus on välillä hyvinkin liki Surlyn blogi- ja FB-kuvien kaltaista "melkein urheilua".

----------


## Jahvetti

> ..Jossain kohtaa iski identiteettikriisi kun yritti höperehtiä "riittävän uskottavasti" kumpaakin touhua..



Jep, tuttu tunne jo 20 vuoden takaa kun tuli lumilautailtua päivät ja billyiltyä treenikämpillä illat :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kaipi

Muutaman viikon takaa traktorin ulkoilutukselta

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Tuossa on värit kohdallaan!

----------


## JackOja

^^hieno John Deere -Moonlander!

----------


## Tank Driver

> ^^hieno John Deere -Moonlander!



Ei tähän muuta.

----------


## qalleK

Aamun rospuuttolenkki Helsingin keskuspuistossa (Paloheinä-Ylästö akselilla) tarjosi kaikkea lumen, jään ja paljaan maan väliltä.

----------


## Shimaani

Ylästö ei *piip* ole hellsinkin keskuspuistoa vaikka Latujapolku lehtikin niin luulee...  Hieano vihreä-keltainen krattori jäsen kaipilla tuolla ylempänä, värit on käyttöä varten

----------


## Tank Driver

Hei! Dillinger viärinpäin? Miten pelaa?

----------


## freerider70

> Hei! Dillinger viärinpäin? Miten pelaa?



Miten niin väärinpäin, galleK viestissähän nuo on just niinpäin kuin kuuluukin jos tuota tarkoitit?

----------


## Tank Driver

No sittenhän mulla on väärinpäin. Vastaan siis itse: hyvin pelaa.

----------


## qalleK

Nelivitosen sivuilta luin notta "väärinpäin" antaa paremman vetopidon ja hyvinhän se pelaa. Tosin en ole toisinpäin takanakkia edes koittanut joten parempi kun en sano mitään. 

Uskalsin venyttää kuntarajoja kun kyseessä ei ole kuvarastit thredi  :Leveä hymy:  ja uskallan jatkossakin.

----------


## mni

Mihin mä nyt kiinnitän takavalon?

----------


## Shimaani

WTF?
Tompsoniitti poikki?

----------


## slow

> ^^hieno John Deere -Moonlander!



Juu, tähän minäkin peukaloita.

----------


## mni

> WTF? Tompsoniitti poikki?



Nii-i, sitähän minäkin. Toi rohjake yritettiin varastaa pari viikkoa sitten kun oli hetkisen aikaa lukittuna Abus Bordolla. Oli sen verran kovaa tempastu, että osa lukon nivelistä ei enää käänny kunnolla. Olisko ollut toinen käsi Tompsoniitissa, josta vianalku.

----------


## freerider70

> No sittenhän mulla on väärinpäin. Vastaan siis itse: hyvin pelaa.



Ajatus on että kuviossa keskellä oleva "kauha" on edessä edessä ja takana eri suuntiin maksimi jarru- ja vetopidon mukaan.

----------


## Pastu

> Hei! Dillinger viärinpäin? Miten pelaa?



Mun poikkitieteelliset kokeet johtivat siihen, että mulla pysyy takana nurinperin.

----------


## Mika K

Hyvä puolentoista tunnin iltalenkura lähipoluilla tänään..

----------


## Antza44

> WTF?
> Tompsoniitti poikki?



Se on se läskin voima. Persaus penkissä voi painolla päällä jumpsuttaa palikat paskaksi. No enpähän tuotakaan tarvitse ostaa kestävyys perusteella. Rahnut säästy :Vink: . On meinaan parikertaa napsahtanut pultti poikki satulan kiinnityksestä ja siitä on fiilis kaukana, kun hanuri on putken nokassa.(ei Topsoni)

----------


## sixsixone

Alaspäin helppoa, ylöspäin ei niin kivaa

Kuusamon korkeudellakin alkaa pohjat olemaan niin pehmeenä että ajaminen vaikeeta.

----------


## ealex

Tuo Dillinger ”väärinpäin” ei minusta ole hyvä asia takanakaan. Vetopitoa riittää kumminpäin vaan, mutta jo valmiiksi heikko sivuttaispito muuttuu suorastaan ”negatiiviseksi”, kun rengas on väärinpäin. Rengas pyrkii V-muotoisilla nappuloilla karata alta kuin luistimilla, käännöksessä tai sivuttain kaltevalla pinnalla. Oikein päin V-muotoiset nappulat pyrkivät vastustamaan alta karkaamista käännöksessä.

----------


## OKS

Rovaniemellä lauantaiaamuna ROVANIEMI 150-talvikilpailun lähtö. Lähtötapahtuman jälkeen tutustumista Ounasjokisuiston pyöräilymahdollisuuksiin. Kesällä tämä alue on mukava melontakohde, mutta pyöräilykohteena itselleni uusi. Moottorikelkoilla on näköjään liikuttu kaikkialla ja niiden tamppaamilla reiteillä pääsee ajamaan ihan mukavasti. Yön pikku pakkanen oli jäädyttänyt märän ja moottorikelkkojen soseuttaman lumen, lauhemmalla kelillä ajaminen ei luultavasti olisi onnistunut.

----------


## petjala

Psst, kevät tekee tuloaan etelään. Espoon keskuspuistossa pääsi tänään ylittämään kesäisen sulia kivenmurikoita. Myös polut olivat jo paikoin jotain muuta kuin sitä tylsän tasaiseksi lanattua lunta.

Ja Shimu ei nyt laita lapikkaita jalkaan ja lähe hypähtelemään ulkosalle!!

----------


## Kenttu

Vihdoin viikko sitten sain kiinan läskin kasaa ja viikonloppuna ekat lenkit päivän valossa niin pitihän tokkiisa se kuvakin räpsästä. Polut on nuoskakelien jälkeen semmosta pottupeltoa, mutta kelkkaurilla on hyvä päästellä. Pikkasenhan tuo vaati askartelua, mutta tommonen siittä nyt tuli:

----------


## Jukkis

Lyökös tuollaisen kinkkipelin rustaaminen itse leiville ? Vai onko tässä nyt vaan kyse halusta rassata ja ruuvailla ?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kentulla aika sporttinen ajoasento!

----------


## sohvapottu

Kiinan fatty pärjää aika hyvin paino/hinta vertailussa, vähä reilu 11kg jäi painoa ja laatu on hyvää tasoa

----------


## Timppa H

Tänään oli siellä sun täällä nastat aika POP.

----------


## Ski

Farleytä ja Carbonia Isosyötteen huipulla  :Hymy:  Loistofiilistelyreissu !

----------


## MikeM

Timppa, mikä tuo joustosysteemi on penkin tolpassa?

----------


## zipo

Cane Creek thudbuster,tuota samaista Timpan pöörää testailin Oktooberissa.Fillari jees väärästä rengastuksesta huolimatta.(joku V..R.... viritys)
En keksi käyttöä joustotolpalle,koska en aja penkistä.Kandee kokeilla toki,kun moinen käikäle kohdalle sattuu.
Hissitolppa?En ole tarvinnut ennenkään,oliskohan täällä liian helpot polut?

----------


## noniinno

Hieno lenkki, kiitos vielä näin julkisestikin jäsen Ski:n asiantuntevasta opastuksesta. Kerrankin makeaa mahan täydeltä.

----------


## Dalmore

> Mihin mä nyt kiinnitän takavalon?



Kannattaa muuten reklamoida suoraan Thompsonille tuon kuvan kera, jos et sitä ole jo tehnyt. Ne on aika ylpeitä tuotteistaan, itse sain aikoinaan sieltä uuden stemmin. Itse jouduin lähettämään risan stemmin sinne, mutta uusi tuli jonkin ajan kuluttua paluupostissa.

----------


## Timppa H

Jep, Thudbuster LT, 70mm joustoa. Vanha ja selkävaivainen kaipaa tuota joustoa sekä tarvii nastat. Muut Lohjan läskikuskit ajaa samat polut ilman nastoja, mut ne on vielä niin nuoria etteivät ole kaatuilleet tarpeeksi  :Vink: 
Nii ja Veeärrä tuli ja meni, eikä taida tulla enää mun pyörään :/

----------


## MikeM

Mielenkiintoinen. Pitää tutustua tarkemmin. 
Nätti pyörä muuten sinulla.

----------


## zipo

Ehkä pitkillä talvilenkeillä fixu valinta koska löytyy näemmä myös PaHiksen Reebistä.Eri vaimmennuspatruunalla?
Btw,Mitäs mieltä PaH tuollaisesta takakiekosta?

----------


## Antza44

Kivatoi Thudbuster on mutta järkyttävä setback ainakin mulle. 3 rungossa testattu LT 31,6mm pölyttyy nurkissa.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Hissitolppa?En ole tarvinnut ennenkään,oliskohan täällä liian helpot polut?



Kerran kun kokeilet, niin paluuta ei enää ole. Heti levyjarrujen perään parasta mitä maastopyörään on keksitty.

----------


## brilleaux

> Kerran kun kokeilet, niin paluuta ei enää ole. Heti levyjarrujen perään parasta mitä maastopyörään on keksitty.



Tämä on universaali totuus.
Noista Thudbustereista ym; kokemusta ei ole, mutta näin ajatustasolla pari seikkaa ihmetyttää.
Eikö läskirengas itsessään jousta tarpeeksi(n. 50-100mm?) ja eikö toi hukkaa poljinvoimaa turhaan notkumiseen  :Sekaisin:

----------


## PaH

> Ehkä pitkillä talvilenkeillä fixu valinta koska löytyy näemmä myös PaHiksen Reebistä.Eri vaimmennuspatruunalla?
> Btw,Mitäs mieltä PaH tuollaisesta takakiekosta?



Mullon firm+xfirm elastomeerit (kanekriikin koodeilla 7+9) tossa eli myötää hiukan muttei paljon. Ei tota lyhyillä lenkeillä paljoa noteeraa, mut kun ajoajat menee 5h+ niin avittaa kyllä. Ainoalla vaihteella ajaminen tarjoo putkelta polkemista ihan riittävästi, tolla saa hiukan lisää satula-aikaa. Tota ennen ajelin vuoden päivät USEn SX shokpostilla, oli keveempi mut niisson turhan äkäinen ribaundi eli potkii takas kun ajaa persaus just irti penkistä. Setbäkki noissa thudbustereissa on haaste, ergonissa on semmoset kiskot et penkin saa riittävän eteen mut taitaa olla ainoa penkki mulla joka ton kans toimii.

Takakiekko on jees. I-9 on hyvästi herkistyny ja ängribööd- saundi on muuttunu semmoseks lazy bee- ääneks. Jos vapaarattaan ääntä ei lasketa, niin emmä ajossa osaa eroa tehdä ton ja Dually/Hadley- combon välillä vaik toi kehä lie 100g keveempi. Hyvin tuo on suorana kestäny, vaik pari pinnaa oo saanu poikki. Dillingeri ei kummonen kumi ole, mut ton vesijään takia oon välillä sillä ajellu kun en oo viittiny muuta nastakumia tohon tehdä.

----------


## kyprok

> Kerran kun kokeilet, niin paluuta ei enää ole. Heti levyjarrujen perään parasta mitä maastopyörään on keksitty.



Mä ajan varmaan sitten väärin.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Mä ajan varmaan sitten väärin.



Väärästä tiedä. Maastopyöräilyä on niin monenlaista.

----------


## noniinno

Onko tämä nyt sitä virallista Fatbike -fiilistelyä ☺

----------


## Arskav

Kävin vetämässä reilun tunnin lenkin tyttöjä 2 ja 4 vuotiaat rattiskalla läskin perässä..ja meillä kaikilla oli niin mukavaa😁 säbä varresta taittelin aisan mihin naru kiinni.

----------


## kyprok

> Väärästä tiedä. Maastopyöräilyä on niin monenlaista.



Onhan hissitolppa kätevä ja sille löytää helposti käyttötarkoituksen, sitä ei käy kieltäminen. Ajaa voi kanssa tai ilman. Preferenssejä on useita.

----------


## Staara

Itelläki tuli viime vloppuna käytyä syötteellä ajelemassa..kansallispuiston reitit oli kyllä huippukunnossa! joku oli siellä aika kapiarenkaisella läskillä upotellut puolet matkasta, mutta 4,25 ainakin kannatteli tosi hyvin tällästä rapiaa 90kg:sta kuskia. Kokeilitteko muuten ajaa ylös sitä isosyötteen päälle menevää kävely/pyörätietä? Mie menin ja oli meinaan jo semmonen mäki ettei kovinkaan nautinnolliseksi mennyt..pumppu hakkasi irti rinnasta ja rengaspaineet sai olla lähes vanteilla, että pito riitti ja persettä ei paljon penkistä kärsiny nostaa, parilla juomatauolla silti ylös asti päästiin! Kuvanki laittasin reissusta, mutta tähän näköjään ei saa suoraan koneelta ladattua vaan täytynee nettisaitin kautta linkittää

----------


## Ski

Taitaa olla Suomen jyrkin ja pisin pyörätie ja talvella ihan haastava. Hieno suoritus !!!

----------


## noniinno

Taisi olla kelvi tänään tukossa Syötteellä kun kaksikin eri fillaroitsijaa hankasi ylös pitkin autotietä. Meinasin pitää välipäivän, mutta nyt alkoi taas kiinnostaa maitohapoilla fiilistely...kivusta nautintoon..jne..

----------


## Ski

:Vink:  5x ylös niin paukkuu tonnikorkeuseroa  :Hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

Leppävaaran urheilupuiston ympäristössä metsäpolut vielä jäässä ja lunta kin jonkin verran. Nastat oli ihan tarpeen. Yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa ajourat.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tällaisia fiiliksiä tänään ja kaikkea siltä väliltä.

----------


## artzi

> Kokeilitteko muuten ajaa ylös sitä isosyötteen päälle menevää kävely/pyörätietä?



Joko tuosta on tehty  "uphill-kisa/haaste" johonkin Endomondoon tms? Voisi kiihottaa joidenkin kilpailuviettiä, nyt kun siellä aika moni kuitenkin ajelee kesällä tahi talvella. Tai Syöte-ajoon lisäajanotto siihen loppuun  :Hymy:  Ainakin tulisi sauna ja kaljat ansaittua...

----------


## noniinno

^Stravassa näytti olevan ainakin autotiesegmentti.
Check out this segment on Strava: http://app.strava.com/segments/1493291 — iso_syöte

----------


## heccu

Tuusulanjärvellä tänään sikahieno keli, jäätä n30cm

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mä en kyllä menis jäille täällä etelässä, lämpöset kelit haurastuttaa jään nopeasti vaikka olis paksustikkin ja sitten virtapaikat vielä...

----------


## heccu

^pitää paikkansa.

en mennyt jäälle ilman tietoa kuin sen verran että ajoin rannasta verkonkokijan luokse, jäätä oli 30 cm.  lisäksi siellä oli luistelijoita ja pilkkijöitä.

----------


## Smo

[OT]Hyvät luistelujäät Tuusulanjärvellä[/OT]

----------


## zipo

*surly 64mm* vannenauhan paino

  




Product weight: *0,09 kg*

----------


## Jukahia

:Sekaisin:   zipolla tainnu mennä vähä ketjut sekaisin.... Renkaat säikeessä puidaan tuota vannenauhan painoa... ainakin tällä hetkellä.

----------


## zipo

Eikäkö tää oli ainoa fläsäketju jossa ei ollut vannenauhoista viestiä tällepäivälle.
Hiekalla ei smearturn natsaa.
Korppi tai varis liikkuu ketterästi myös trialtyyliin:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EefBYPSmxZg

----------


## VitaliT

> :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EefBYPSmxZg



  onpa kaverilla taidot kunnossa, itse en es enskalla uskolla eikä pysty tommoisen ajon

----------


## mutanaama

Huomasitteko, kohdassa 0:53s se ajaa ihan väärin, urpo nousee ylämäen putkelta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Alottelija, eihän se istu ollenkaan penkillä vaikka pyörässä sellanen on!

----------


## noniinno

> Huomasitteko, kohdassa 0:53s se ajaa ihan väärin, urpo nousee ylämäen putkelta.



Herrasmies polkee (pyöräilee) seisaaltaan vaan naisseurassa. Tai otanpa takaisin, näinä sukupuolineurtraaleina aikoina sanotaan, että henkilöshenkilö polkee seisaaltaan vaan henkilösseurassa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Varmaan huonokuntoinenkin kun tunkkas yhessä kohtaa, ja muutenkin kaatuili yhtenään.

----------


## Staara

Enpä kyllä hokassut endomondosta moista ominaisuutta edes katsoa ja ei oo tullu sitä pitkään aikaan käytettyäkään..täytynee seuraavalla syötteen reissulla moinen tehdä, mutta oli sen verran rankka se pyörätietä pitkin, että vannoin ettei ikinä enää (ainakaan talvikelillä) joten ehkä seuraavalla syötteen reissulla mennään sitä autotietä pitkin..se taitaa olla jonkin verran pidempi, mutta ei niin pirun jyrkkä kuitenkaan

----------


## Hääppönen

> Huomasitteko, kohdassa 0:53s se ajaa ihan väärin, urpo nousee ylämäen putkelta.



Yritti raukkaparka kuitata virheensä seuraavassa alamäessä ajamalla senkin putkelta.

----------


## petjala

Siitä samasta videosta edelleen:

Aika lapsellista pikaliimalla vetää lutterot tennarit avopolkimiin kiinni kuvauksia varten. Ei hypyt ja hyllyillenousut muuten onnistu mitenkään, eikä pysy jalat polkimilla  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Tank Driver

En taida edes viittiä katsoa moista pätkää.

----------


## tinke77

Onko foorumilaisia, kuka tunnustaa ?  :Hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

Teki mieli tukistaa esittelijää.

----------


## pturunen

Opettavainen kokemus vaihtaa kesken lenkkiä täpäristä läskiin.

----------


## rush

^kyllä, tosin et sanonut mihin suuntaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Itsekin tuli kokeiltua samaa viime kesänä, läskistä > jäykkäperään > läskiin.
Läskiostoksen järkevyys sai vain lisävahvistusta.

----------


## pturunen

Ei sillä imo suuntaa ole, ovat niin erilaisia. Toinen menee kuin tankki, toinen on ketterä.

----------


## VitaliT

käyty pikkasen filistelemassa, aika sopiva fillistevy välitys, mutta sirtyma on aika tuska. 
  on se sinkulointi hauska muta sormi jatkuvasti hake sen vaihdevipuun






  ja tietysti perinteinen puhun nojaus kuva

----------


## noniinno

Ei riemulla rajaa, kun kelkkauralla ajaa. Olis laihalta jäänyt ajamatta. Kovasti en tainnut kenenkään kelkkailunautintoa häiritä, en nähnyt koko päivänä kelkan kelkkaa. On muuten täysin eri asia ajella jonkin formulakelkan jauhamaa muhjua kun asiallisen pitkätelaisen hyötykelkan painamaa highwaytä. Kuskin liiallisella kaasuvivun käytöllä on aikamoinen perhosvaikutus myös läskipyöräilijän juomarepun tyhjenemisvauhtiin.

Vitalilla on aika makea sinkulaputte.

----------


## MikeM

Tänään Nouxissa monenlaista pohjaa ja maisemaa. 


Ei näkynyt hiihtäjiä ladulla enään 😊

----------


## Paulix

> ja tietysti perinteinen puhun nojaus kuva



Tiä muitten mielipidettä mutta noi valkoset renkaat sais kyllä kieltää vaikka lailla. Niillä saa pyörästä kuin pyörästä kyllä tosi ruman...

----------


## stenu

2015 USA Cycling Fat Bike National Championships: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3lpl5IrsA2o

----------


## heccu

Vitalilla hieno pyörä ja hienot kuvat  :Hymy: 

tänään Lemmenlaakson Luonnonsuojelualueella.

----------


## Ski

Isosyöte Huippu

----------


## Pekka T L

Onpas Ski:llä satulan nokka alaspäin, vai näyttääkö vaan? Aikas köykäsen näkönen jakkara muuten. Mikä hää mahtanee olla ja paljonko painoa?

----------


## Ski

Satula taitaa olla Selle Italia SLR SuperFlow ja painaa alle 200g. Toisessa kuvassa vähä parempi. Tuollain se tuntuu hyvältä  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Eilen Oulussa niin liukasta, ettei uskoltanut oikein ajellakaan. Yhden kerran lähti plösö alta ja ukko jäi onneksi vielä seisaaltaan huilaamaan. Piti alentua ja tilata spiker pro:t täpärille :-) Voi olla siis, että läskiä joutuu välillä seisottaan sisätiloissa näillä jääkeleillä. Tuleekohan tästä enään talvea, huoh...

----------


## MikeM

Joo, hankalia nämä välikelit täällä etelässäkin. Renkaita saisi olla niin moneen eri keliin. 

Nastat vaan fläsään myös niin pysyy lompakko hoikkana 😕

----------


## Ski

Jcool laita pyörä kyytin ja Syötteelle ajeleen?

----------


## brilleaux

> Tiä muitten mielipidettä mutta noi valkoset renkaat sais kyllä kieltää vaikka lailla. Niillä saa pyörästä kuin pyörästä kyllä tosi ruman...



+1 tälle.

----------


## jpf

Melkoisesti vaihtelee polkuolosuhteet Tampereen eteläisillä poluilla: etäisyys kuvien välilllä noin 10 m.

----------


## jcool

> Jcool laita pyörä kyytin ja Syötteelle ajeleen?



Kyllä olis suunnitelmissa! Nyt ei vielä pysty, kun on jo toinen viikko virustaudista selviämistä. Olen kyllä ajellut, mutta sääntönä on - ei hiki tai hengästyminen :-)

Tässä vielä fiilistelykuva aamulenkiltä...

----------


## MARA84

Eilen kävim ajeleen paksurenkaalla. Hanki ei kantanut kuin paikkapaikoin lyhyitä pätkiä ajella/kävellä.
Moottorikelkan jälkiä oli sitten ilo ajella, kun risteilevät ties minne nuo jäljet. Kävin myös ajelemassa traktorin polkemia uria.

----------


## Ski



----------


## a-o

Pyhä

----------


## Shimaani

Olikos tää meidän pönötyskuva täällä jo?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Lennokasta menoa!

----------


## mutanaama

Siinä on läskissä ilmaa alla.

----------


## Jouko_T

> Siinä on läskissä ilmaa alla.



Pers... eikun pirskatin hyvin sanottu !

----------


## reappear

Mä en edes huomannut noita epäkohtia ensin... toi sopis hyvin kuvatekstillä "If you notice the fatbikes before the guys falling down, you must be fatbiker"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tpn

Luikasta meinasi merellä olla. Onneksi oli taukopaikalla "tukevasti" terästä alla.

----------


## Two-Shoes

Paluumatka mökiltä Sulkavan lähellä. Hieno keli mutta olipa ihan pirun liukasta ilman nastoja!!

----------


## brilleaux

Jotenkin mä luulen, että täällä fiilistellään kohtuullisesti:

https://www.facebook.com/fatbikefinl...type=1&theater

Iso peukku!

----------


## cuppis

Fiilis se on huonokin fiilis: 
Eräällä kauppiaalla mennyt jo mielestäni fiilistelyt liian pitkälle. Yritti saada "maallikko" kaverin ostamaan peruspyörätarpeeseen läskin. Myyjän mukaan ehdottomasti paras yleispyörä kaikkeen ajamiseen ja kuulemma vuonna 2020 ei juuri muita pyörämalleja tule katukuvassa näkymään. Kuten ehkä jo aavistitte niin itse en ole samaa mieltä vaikka innokas läskipyöräilijä olenkin.

----------


## JackOja

> ...kuulemma vuonna 2020 ei juuri muita pyörämalleja tule katukuvassa näkymään...



Katukuvassa? Siitä siis ennustetaan sellaista muoti-ilmiötä kuin maastopyörä 80-90-luvun taitteessa? Kaikilla piti silloin olla sellainen.

----------


## freerider70

Makuasia mutta omasta mielestä läskihän on just hyvä yleispyörä, nimimerkillä "työmatkatkin"  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Js työmatkan pituus on paljonko ?

----------


## Kemizti

Mulla jonkun kymmenyksen yli 10km.. Mettiä pitkin vähä enemmän ku tulee mutkiteltua hauskoja reittejä.. Vaikkei multa kysyttykää, ajan läskillä työmatkatkin..

----------


## Jehu

Itsellä työmatka joku reilu 7 km, läskillä on menty työmatkat parisen vuotta. Talvisin on miellyttänyt epäherkkyys mahdollisille huonoille keleille, joka olikin yksi peruste hankinnalle. Tässä hiljattain kun sohjoakin oli ihan riittävästi niin en edes halua harkita muuta ainakaan talveksi.

t. Janne

----------


## brilleaux

Ei mulla ole kuin läski. Yleispyörä siis mulle. Ja mainio sellainen. 
En tähän hätään keksi moitittavaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## freerider70

> Js työmatkan pituus on paljonko ?



11,5-12km suuntaansa, just sopiva.

----------


## OKS

Yleispyöränä läski täälläkin. "Peruscrecentti" talvehtii telakalla, saapa nähdä tuleeko minkäänlaiseen käyttöön kesällä.

----------


## IncBuff

Emmä kyllä edelleenkään jaksa läskillä töihin polkea, jos keli on hyvä ja pinnat kovia.

----------


## Sanna04

Millä paparazzit etenee miamilaisella beachillä? No läskipyörällä tietenkin! Katso kuvat.

----------


## brilleaux

> Emmä kyllä edelleenkään jaksa läskillä töihin polkea, jos keli on hyvä ja pinnat kovia.



Ihmettelen. Miksi et? 
Mä en ainakaan läskillä ajoa koe raskaaksi kelvillä. Raskaampaa se on suolla/mudassa/hangessa/kivikkojuurakossa jne.  :Hymy: 
Kelvillä/kovalla pinnalla meno on hyvinkin kevyttä.  :Leveä hymy: 

EDIT: Toki itse en työmatkaa viitsi läskillä(tai pyörällä muutenkaan) kulkea; vajaa 2 km on niin lyhyt matka että mieluummin kävelen. 
Saa edes hiukka aamuliikuntaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Maantiepaineilla läski on yllättävän nopea kovalla alustalla. Eniten fiilistä laskee tahmeus ylämäessä ja jalat harallaan polkeminen. Mutta kyllä hyvinkin voisin suositella yleiskulkineeksi siinä missä perusmallin kaksysiäkin.

----------


## Tmh

Kiva tunkea fillaritelineeseen rengasta. Käy niin kuin Edille:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/eddie-m...ideo-2015.html

----------


## a-o

Pimiää ajoa Pyhällä 
Reitit oli lanattu tänään ja oikein hyvässä kunnossa, reitit saisi olla vähän pidempiä...

----------


## Ski

Syötteellä kelit kohillaan.

----------


## IncBuff

> Ihmettelen. Miksi et? 
> Mä en ainakaan läskillä ajoa koe raskaaksi kelvillä. Raskaampaa se on suolla/mudassa/hangessa/kivikkojuurakossa jne. 
> Kelvillä/kovalla pinnalla meno on hyvinkin kevyttä.



Ei se raskas ajaa ole vaan jotenkin se tuntuu kovalla pinnalla semmoselta jyräämiseltä ja eihän se mikään eloisa pyörä ole tuollaisessa ajossa, jos ei ole tuo liki samanpainoinen crossarikaan, mutta nopeampi se on.

----------


## a-o

Eeppistä ajelua Pyhällä

Se tunne, kun jaloissa on virtaa, tasku täynnä Snickerssejä ja pyörässä valot ja edessä on tuntemattoman pituinen poromiesten kelkkareitti ikimetsässä. Ja tarkalleen ottaen sitä uraa jatkui 25km.

----------


## brilleaux

> Ei se raskas ajaa ole vaan jotenkin se tuntuu kovalla pinnalla semmoselta jyräämiseltä ja eihän se mikään eloisa pyörä ole tuollaisessa ajossa, jos ei ole tuo liki samanpainoinen crossarikaan, mutta nopeampi se on.



Ymmärrän. Mulle toi jyrämäinen meininki taas tuo vaan lisäfiilistä. Tuntuu että ajaa Pyörällä isolla Peellä.  :Cool: 
Ja kiire mulla ei oo koskaan mihinkään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Eeppistä ajelua Pyhällä
> 
> Se tunne, kun jaloissa on virtaa, tasku täynnä Snickerssejä ja pyörässä valot ja edessä on tuntemattoman pituinen poromiesten kelkkareitti ikimetsässä. Ja tarkalleen ottaen sitä uraa jatkui 25km.



Aivan täydellistä !!! Siinä on sitä jotain ku antaa mennä vaan eteenpäin... jonnekkihan se jälki aina menee  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuo "ainoa pyörä jolla ajetaan kaikki ajot" ajatus on mielenkiintoinen.  Itsellä ei ihan vielä ole läskiä eikä tietenkään kokemusta niin kysyn teiltä kokeneilta että miten vertaisitte läskiä jäykkäperäkaksysiin jossa on nastarenkaat joissa tulee pidettyä n. 2bar paineita.  Siis kovilla pinnoilla joilla eron paremmin voi huomata. Vaatiiko läski saman verran vai enemmän energiaa?  

En nyt vielä pistä muita pyöriä myyntiin mutta laittaahan se ajattelemaan jos vähemmillä välineillä voi tehdä suunnilleen samat asiat.

----------


## IncBuff

Vauhdistahan se riippuu vaatiiko enemmän vai vähemmän. On se läski varmaan vähä hitaampi, mutta sillä nyt ei tule muutenkaan niin revittyä. Mut joo ero tuskin on merkityksellinen jos ei kisasta ole kyse.

----------


## Antza44

^^Jos 29 ajaa 2bar kovilla paineella kovalla. Läskiin sitten samoihin ajoihin 1bar luokkaa sekin liikkuu jo aika iloisesti, jos alla on jotkut kivasti liikkuvat kumit. Ainahan se 29 herkemmin menee tossa vertailussa, mutta omaksi iloksi tapahtuvassa ajossa ero on merkityksetön. esim 2-3 cm loskaa siihen mausteeksi ni kupit on varmasti eripäin jo.
Hyvin on 29 tossa nurkassa säilynyt koristeena :Leveä hymy: . Porukka lenkeillä pärjää läskillä siinä missä muut kaposilla XC peleillä, kuntotaso suht sama.

----------


## noniinno

Pienet vekottimet omaavia saattaa toisinaan häiritä jalat harallaan ajelu. Näin siis olen kuullut.. :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Lähinnä ajattelin luokkaa 30 km ajelua hoidoltaan vaihtelevaa pyörätietä joka asioiden hoidon vuoksi tulee suunnilleen viikottain kaksysillä ajettua. Kiirettä ei ole. Jos on niin mennään autolla.

Vastausten perusteella ajatus yleispyörästä ei vaikuta ollenkaan mahdottomalta.  Tottakai joka paikkaan on usein enemmän tai vähemmän parempi vaihtoehto mutta jos niin haluaa, silloin pitää olla iso pyörävarasto täynnä erilaisia ja eri renkain varustettuja pyöriä, eikä sanaa "yleispyörä" käytetä.  Tietysti aika tärkeä seikka on että läskeily pitää olla "se juttu".

Ps joku on sanonut että sekä isoista että pienistä on aina omat hyötynsä, vaikka toimitettaessa asiaa yleisten paikkojen tuntumassa, isoa ei tartte hävetä ja pieni ei näy.

----------


## lacrits68

> Ps joku on sanonut että sekä isoista että pienistä on aina omat hyötynsä, vaikka toimitettaessa asiaa yleisten paikkojen tuntumassa, isoa ei tartte hävetä ja pieni ei näy.



OT:Eli koolla siis ON merkitystä?  :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^^Jep, jos läskistä tykkää sillä pärjää hienosti ja jos se ei ole the juttu, niin sillä ei varmasti jaksa ajaa. Siksi juuri minulla 29" lojuu nurkassa varapyöränä mikä ei liiku, jos läski on kunnossa.

----------


## elasto

Täällä etelässä on tullut ainakin itselle aika vähän käyttöä läskipyörälle viimevuosina. En tykkää itse niin paljon läskipyörällä ajaa, että otan sen käyttöön vain olosuhteiden pakosta. 29erilla on kuitenkin pärjännyt suurimman osan ajasta. Uusi läskipyörä on tilattu, joten annan sille vielä yhden mahdollisuuden hieman kevyempänä kuin nykyinen läskipyöräni, mutta jos silti tuntuu ettei ole tarvetta ja ei ole mun juttu, niin laitan varmaan kiertoon sen.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Asian tarkempi selvittäminen taitaa vaatia ihmiskokeen.  Mitä pidempi ja hikisempi, sitä tarkempi lopputulos. Mutta kaikki mahdollisuudet yleispyörän löytämiseen näyttäisi tässä vaiheessa olevan.

----------


## freerider70

Sulallakin kelillä läski saa täältä äänen ajomukavuudesta, ei paljoa haittaa kelvien huono kunto kun paksu kumi toimii vaimentimena.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Totta. Toi vaimennuspuoli on varmasti mukava. Ei, ainakaan vähän vanhemmalle kuskille, joku jäykkäperäisen tärinä huonoilla pinnoilla varsinkaan pitemmillä lenkeillä ole mikään erityisen positiivinen juttu. Ja yhden saksalaistestin mukaan S.....ben 4,8 tuumainenkin rullasi oikein hyvin joten halutessa voi kyyti varmaan olla aika mukavaakin.

----------


## freerider70

Mainittakoon vielä sekin ettei tappajasepeli ole päässyt vielä läskiä yllättämään.

----------


## Shimaani

> .... paksu kumi toimii vaimentimena.



 Ettei nykkuitennii se isohko ilimatila johon pitää laittaa oikean viskositeetin omaavaa ilimaa...? :-D
  Hyvin toimi Puksu tänäkin talvena työmatkuttimena, kertaakaan ei kelin takia jääny ajamati, tällä viikolla otin jo sträklerin hyötykäyttöön ku täkäläiset väylät on yhtä 300m polannetta lukuunottamatta kapeanakkeroisella ajettavassa kunnossa. Ja vaikka senkin vaakatunkkaa niin työmatkuttelu on silti nopeampi kuin paksutellen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on kyllä tappajasepeli menny muutaman kerran Black Floydista läpi.

----------


## reappear

Tää talventapainen kyllä latisti paljon omia tunnelmia Helsingissä. Kyllä sitä läskiä ulkoiluttaa, mutta silloinkin lopulta oli tyytyväinen kotimatkasta eikä niinkään muusta osasta. Nyt alkaa jo miettiä kesää enemmän kuin edesmennyttä talvea...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tämä talvi on kyllä ollut vähän ääripää säiden suhteen.  Merijäätä esim toiseksi vähiten sataan vuoteen joten ei ihme jos tuntuu omituiselta.  Ensi sunnuntaina voi olla +10C. Ja vuosi tai pari sitten oli -29C päiviä maaliskuussa.

----------


## cuppis

Jos menen jonnekin muualle kuin poluille tai sohjoiselle kelville niin otan lähes aina mieluummin tallista krossarin tai maantiepyörän kuin läskin. Tämän vuoksi hiukan älähdin tästä kauppiaan harjoittamasta läskin ylistyksestä yleiskäytössä.

----------


## Ski

Äijät on ilmeisesti liikaa sisällä  :Hymy:  ja ne kevyet voi sitten tarjota mulle ensin  :Hymy:  
Ja sitten taas aiheeseen eli fiilistelyyn  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa, taidan mäkin lähteä petikkoon fiilistelemään.

----------


## Ari71

Parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan - uudet nastat alla! Snowshoe XL studded, 240 nastaa per rengas... kunpa lumet ei sulais ;-)

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Aika härski takalokari!

----------


## Ari71

Juu ei oo nätti... ;-) Pikainen viritelmä...

----------


## a-o

Sanoin vaimolle piipahtavani pubissa, ei hoksannut että livahdin lenkille :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

:Hymy:  aika paha ... Meneekö myöhään ?

----------


## a-o

> aika paha ... Meneekö myöhään ?



Tulin jo takas, että ehti saunaan!

Reitit oivallisessa kunnossa, huomenna ajan pidempään.

----------


## mutanaama

Pakko tännekin linkata Vantaa tänään. Hetkittäin maa paljaana, hetkittäin erittäin raskasta rakeista vettynyttä valkoista töhnää 20-40cm. Hyvä lenkki  :Hymy:

----------


## ealex

Charlie The Bikemongerin uutiskirjeestä bongattu fiilistelyvideo:
https://vimeo.com/120566398

----------


## Jukkis

Rakastan uusintoja; johan tuo täällä oli aiemminkin  :Vink:

----------


## Kärrä

Seitsemän uutisissa oli pieni juttu läskeilystä äsken.

----------


## Jukkis

^ Valitettavasti haastateltiin sen sortin "asiantuntijaa" Suomen ladusta, että hoh-hoijjaa  :Irvistys:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

GOEXPO messuilla nähtävänä ainakin Canyon Dude, Felt DD30 ja Nishiki Durango.

----------


## a-o

Tänään Levin poluilla, talvikävelypolku lastenmaasta etelärinteille oli oivallisessa kunnossa!







#fatbikesfi

----------


## noniinno

^ Täällä loskan keskellä elävälle nuo kuvat ovat kuin kurkistuksia paratiisiin...en muista, milloin viimeksi aurinko olisi Päijät-Hämeeseen paistanut.

----------


## Antza44

Hä taas tänään hä se taas paisto :Cool: .  Mutta uuh nuo talviset lumi maisemat.

----------


## trapper

> GOEXPO messuilla nähtävänä ainakin Canyon Dude, Felt DD30 ja Nishiki Durango.



huomenna messuille katsastamaan fatbikeja jos siellä ois näytillä muutama

----------


## Landy

> ^ Valitettavasti haastateltiin sen sortin "asiantuntijaa" Suomen ladusta, että hoh-hoijjaa



Olisit menny ite. 

Minusta on hienoa, että Suomen Latu ajaa pyöräilijöiden asioita eteenpäin. Saadaan Kansallispuistojen polkuja meidänkin luvalliseen käyttöön.

----------


## Ski

Jukkis ja Incbuff pantas markkinoimaan julkisuuteen pyöräilyä niin se lopetettas kokonaan tai ainaki verolle laitettas  :Hymy:

----------


## tomibert

Työmatkalla. Ei tarvita kuin yhden asteen yöpakkanen ja Saimaa palkitsee samantien.

- Tomi

----------


## Ski

a-o ja tomibert aivan loistavat kuvat !

----------


## JackOja

> ^ Valitettavasti haastateltiin sen sortin "asiantuntijaa" Suomen ladusta, että hoh-hoijjaa




Tässä tuo uutisjuttu: http://www.katsomo.fi/?progId=449604

Mikä siinä oli vikana? Olisiko tuollaisessa muutaman sekunnin klipissä pitänyt kertoa kaikki merkit ja mallit ja kaikki tekniset variaatiot ja standardit ja rengasvaihtoehdot ja mikä pitää missäkin ja jotkut laittaa itse nastojakin ja sitten on sellaisia setiä jotka innostuivat ja sit olis ollut justiinsa tuollainen iditarod... jne jne...

----------


## Mattia

^  :Hymy:  tuonkun täydentäis vielä "...ja Kottenbergkin meinaa kohta ruveta harkitsemaan hankinnan suunnittelemista ja terveisiä kotiin ja yleispyörä", niin olis täydellinen.

----------


## elasto

Älkää unohtako tiukkaa spekulaatiota renkaista, yksi väärä mielipidekin sinne väliin ja lopulta mielensä pahoittaminen.

----------


## ellmeri

En saa klippiä auki,kuka oli haastateltavana?

----------


## Pekka T L

Tiina Riikonen, maastopyöräilyn hankekoordinaattori. Sanoo kuvateksti.

----------


## Kärrä

> En saa klippiä auki,kuka oli haastateltavana?



Eihän sinulla esim. adblock estä mainoksia? Sellainen estää videon toiminnan.

----------


## noniinno

Paremmin tuo haastateltava sopi televisioon kuin menninkäiseltä näyttävä partajeesus touhutippa kiiluen mumisemassa korillateipeistä ja hiilikuiuista. Jutusta sai käsityksen, että myös _normaalit ja terveet ihmiset_ pyöräilevät. "Hassuttelu" oli myös hyvä sana, jota soisin käyettävän fatbikeista puhuttaessa enemmänkin. Ei siitä haittaa olisi palstapyöräilyssäkään.

----------


## ellmeri

> Tiina Riikonen, maastopyöräilyn hankekoordinaattori. Sanoo kuvateksti.



Jaahas tuttu lapin käsivarrenreissulta.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Paremmin tuo haastateltava sopi kuin televisioon kuin menninkäiseltä näyttävä partajeesus mumisemassa korillateipeistä ja hiilikuiuista. Jutusta sai käsityksen, että myös _normaalit ja muuten terveet ihmiset_ pyöräilevät.



Haista sinä mursu...

----------


## a-o

Kyllä tuo juttu oli oikein asiallinen!
Vähän reilu 60-vuotias äitini soitti aamulla, että hän näki eilen telkkarissa semmoisen paksupyörän ja että se sopisi juurikin hänen ajoihinsa...

----------


## 2cka

Voi ku ois varaa tällaiseen, mut köyhänä on tyytyminen kuidun koputteluun messuilla  :Irvistys: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 2cka

Oli muuten TODELLA monta läskiä esillä tuolla, mukaanlukien Inseran ankkuri. 1200e, alivio sekä 17.8kg...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## noniinno

> Haista sinä mursu...



Ihtiäni tarkoitin... en tunne miestä, tunnistitko itsesi kuvauksesta..? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## freerider70

> Kyllä tuo juttu oli oikein asiallinen!



Komppaan, hyvä että laji saa näkyvyyttä mediassa.

----------


## VSS

Saiko tolla Canyon Dudella ihan ajella vai oliko se vain koriste?

EDIT. Tai kuvassa ollut on ainakin koriste kun ei ole edes polkimia...

----------


## 2cka

> Saiko tolla Canyon Dudella ihan ajella vai oliko se vain koriste?
> 
> EDIT. Tai kuvassa ollut on ainakin koriste kun ei ole edes polkimia...



Täällä avasin kyseisen osaston toimintaa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=52734


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ihtiäni tarkoitin... en tunne miestä, tunnistitko itsesi kuvauksesta..?



Maaliin nasahti.

----------


## Timppa H

Vaihdoin nastakumet pois ja hetikohta taisi olla jonkunmoinen yöpakkanen. Ähräsin sitten polulla menemään ja pikku kallionousun jälkeen mää mitn ehtinyt nähdä, ennenkuin lähempää tarkastelin   :Vink:

----------


## Jouko_T

> Ei tarvita kuin yhden asteen yöpakkanen ja Saimaa palkitsee samantien.



Jaa - minäkö tyhmä? En nyt ymmärrä ...

Kuinka eturengaskin on sivuluisussa päässyt ruopimaan? Massan hitaudella? Pyörimismomentilla?
Takarengasta tietty on poljettu, mutta etu?

----------


## a-o

> a-o ja tomibert aivan loistavat kuvat !



Kiitos!

Täältä pesee lisää  :Hymy: 











Ja eiköhän nämä fiilistelyt nyt taas vähäksi aikaa riitä!

----------


## ahma

> Paremmin tuo haastateltava sopi televisioon kuin menninkäiseltä näyttävä partajeesus touhutippa kiiluen mumisemassa korillateipeistä ja hiilikuiuista.



Aamen! Ei tuota voisi paremmin laittaa.

----------


## Ski

Hyvän mielen fiilistelyä !!! 
Täällä hieman harmaampaa

----------


## Pekka T L

> Jaa - minäkö tyhmä? En nyt ymmärrä ...
> 
> Kuinka eturengaskin on sivuluisussa päässyt ruopimaan? Massan hitaudella? Pyörimismomentilla?
> Takarengasta tietty on poljettu, mutta etu?



Niinkun se eturengashan on ollut sivuluisussa niinkuin tuossa mainitsit. Kaffa eellä mennessähän tehdään vastaohjaus, niin kaksi kuin nelipyöräiselläkin.  Ei ole siis etukiekko sutinut, vaan luistanut sivuttain. Näin niinkuin maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna.

----------


## Jouko_T

> Ei ole siis etukiekko sutinut, vaan luistanut sivuttain.



Niin, mutta kun nastojen raapimisjäljet ovat kohtisuoraan luistamissuuntaan, ei liukumissuuntaiset.

----------


## artzi

Täysin törkeää laittaa tuollaisia hienoja kuvia tänne   :Hymy:   Kun itse yritin tänään aamulla ajella Pohjanmaan kelkkaurilla, lopputulos oli osui ja upposi... keskiötä myöten. Ja räntää tuli vielä niskaan. Muutaman kilometrin päästä luovutin. Onneksi talviloma lähestyy...

----------


## Jouko_T

> Kun itse yritin tänään aamulla ajella Pohjanmaan kelkkaurilla, lopputulos oli osui ja upposi... keskiötä myöten.



Väärä tekniikka!
Ensin pitää pohjustaa aiottu ajoura lyhyttelaisella moottorikelkalla, lihava anoppi lisäpainona takana. Johan alkaa jälki kestämään .
Jos ei ole lihavaa anoppia, niin sitten menee vaimon vaihdoksi...

----------


## a-o

> Täysin törkeää laittaa tuollaisia hienoja kuvia tänne    Kun itse yritin tänään aamulla ajella Pohjanmaan kelkkaurilla, lopputulos oli osui ja upposi... keskiötä myöten. Ja räntää tuli vielä niskaan. Muutaman kilometrin päästä luovutin. Onneksi talviloma lähestyy...



Syötteellä, Pyhällä ja Levillä ainakin on hyvää baanaa läskeille ja lumi ei ihan heti lopu. 

Syötteen urissa taitaa nyt riittää poljettavaa niille parempijalkaisillekin...

----------


## Juze

> Niin, mutta kun nastojen raapimisjäljet ovat kohtisuoraan luistamissuuntaan, ei liukumissuuntaiset.



Renkaat on pyöriny vapaasti, eikä niitä ole jarrulla pidetty lukossa.

----------


## Staara

Onko syötteellä vielä läskin kestävät reitit? Meidän juniori (3-wee) halusi lähteä iskän kanssa vetämään läpi läskireitin ens vloppuna, nyt vain ollut niin lämpöstä nii tuumailen että vieläkö reitit kestää. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

> Onko syötteellä vielä läskin kestävät reitit? Meidän juniori (3-wee) halusi lähteä iskän kanssa vetämään läpi läskireitin ens vloppuna, nyt vain ollut niin lämpöstä nii tuumailen että vieläkö reitit kestää. 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Reitit kestää. Tervetuloa. Vinkkejä löytyy Pyörämatkailuosiosta, Syötteen Pyöräilyreitit, ja myös Luontokeskuksesta. Laita 3v junnulle juomareppu selkään jos koko reitin kierrätte  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Oulussa teräshanget! Tätä ei enään rahassa mitata, kun läskillä pääsi mihin huvitti. Jopa jokiseikkailu onnistui!

----------


## tomibert

> Jaa - minäkö tyhmä? En nyt ymmärrä ...
> 
> Kuinka eturengaskin on sivuluisussa päässyt ruopimaan? Massan hitaudella? Pyörimismomentilla?
> Takarengasta tietty on poljettu, mutta etu?



En polkenut, voi olla että hipaisin takajarrua käännöksen aloituksessa. Sisäkaarteen (tässä vasemman)puoleinen jalka jään pintaan ja kääntö, niin lopputulos on tuollainen.

- Tomi

----------


## Juze

Rovaniemellä ei vielä teräshankia ollu. Kummulla kanto iha ok mut alhaalla ei juurikaan. Saman tuntu kestävän kengän alla kuin läskilläki, ja paineetkaan tuskin liian korkeat oli,0.2 bar 4"jumbo jimeillä ja sisureilla. Ens talveksi jotain leveämpää, mutta että mitä..

----------


## Ski

Syötteen päivä alkoi komeasti, loppua kohti iski se lumimyrsky, joka nyt nurkissa pauhaa ...

Päivällä Carbonia ja Farleytä liikkeellä  :Hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

^On kyllä talviset maisemat toisin kun etelässä.

----------


## Lähde

[Parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan - uudet nastat alla! Snowshoe XL studded, 240 nastaa per rengas... kunpa lumet ei sulais ;-)
Ota nyt ihmeessä noi teipit pois rungosta, jotta näet onko rungossa jotain vikaa... Itsellä kolmas intercerptorin runko menossa.
][/QUOTE]

----------


## makton

> Syötteellä, Pyhällä ja Levillä ainakin on hyvää baanaa läskeille ja lumi ei ihan heti lopu. 
> 
> Syötteen urissa taitaa nyt riittää poljettavaa niille parempijalkaisillekin...



Onhan tämä tänään Ylläkselläkin satanut 10cm lunta vaihtelua Tampereen loskakeleihin. Ja edelleen sataa... Pikaisella lenkillä sai ihan tosissaan puskea eteenpäin.

----------


## a-o

> Onhan tämä tänään Ylläkselläkin satanut 10cm lunta vaihtelua Tampereen loskakeleihin. Ja edelleen sataa... Pikaisella lenkillä sai ihan tosissaan puskea eteenpäin.



Joo, läski vaihtui telluihin tänään, olihan sekin vaan lystiä kun joka laskulla oli uudet lumet!

Onko Ylläksellä läskeilyyn sopivia reittejä?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Joo, läski vaihtui telluihin tänään, olihan sekin vaan lystiä kun joka laskulla oli uudet lumet!
> 
> Onko Ylläksellä läskeilyyn sopivia reittejä?



 Viikko sitten ajettiin kelkkareittejä sekä latukahviloiden huoltoreittejä, lumikenkäreititkin oli osittain ajettavissa.

----------


## a-o

> Viikko sitten ajettiin kelkkareittejä sekä latukahviloiden huoltoreittejä, lumikenkäreititkin oli osittain ajettavissa.



Juuri mietiskelin, että ei ne latukahviloille, laavuille ja tuville varmaan hiihtolatuja pitkin kulje. 

Taas tuli todo-listalle uusi rivi.

----------


## makton

> Joo, läski vaihtui telluihin tänään, olihan sekin vaan lystiä kun joka laskulla oli uudet lumet!
> 
> Onko Ylläksellä läskeilyyn sopivia reittejä?



Lumikenkäreitit ja moottorikelkkareitit. Toki tämän päivän säässä ylläksen rinteille puskettuna kelvikin kävi ihan lenkistä.

Yhtä lumikenkäreitin alkua tänään mallailin takaisinpäin ajellessa, vaikutti ihan passelilta reitiltä. Lumikenkäreitit taitavat olla muutoinkin varsin uusia reittejä täällä.

----------


## jcool

Eilisen aamun ihme kelistä Oulussa oli pakko tekaista pikafiilistely. Hanki oli todellakin terästä, mutta vaan ehkä pari tuntia :-) Kesti jopa keulia ja hullutella...

----------


## freerider70

Oispa lunta. Fiilistelin kesärenkaat alle sekä kevensin pyörää poistamalla rockringin ja asentamalla 10mm lyhyemmän stemmin  :Hymy:  Hyvä kivikiekko muuten mutta himpun liian pieni, harmi ettei Surly tarjoa sopivia.

----------


## Jha

Oli kyllä hienot kelit eilen Oulussa  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kaksoset 👍🆒☺

----------


## LauriMan

Mediassa herätään läskipyörien saamaan suureen suosioon.  :Cool: 

http://yle.fi/uutiset/pyorakauppa_yl...asista/7846812

----------


## Juze

Vai nelituumanen kantaa lumikenkien tapaan.. Ehkä minun lumikengät on liian isot sitten ja jopa retkeilykengät kanto eilen puolihangella sen mitä nelituumaset. Jos joku lumikengät omistava lukee tuon jutun ja sen perysteella ostaa pyörän että talvella pääsee samoihin maastoihin pyöräileen, pettyy varmasti täysin.

----------


## Ski

Aina joku pettyy ja joku ei. 
Minä petyin säähän, lisää lunta tulee vaan joten fiilistelin telluilla

----------


## makton

Ei ole tainnut kukaan viimeaikoina ylläksellä kulkea lumikenkäreittejä, varsinkin tunturin lealla oli aika puskemista kun puuteria oli 15cm.




kävely/koirareitit oli ihan ajettavia, joskin aika pehmeitä. Poluilta ei kyllä kannata ajaa/astua ohi, on vyötäröön asti lunta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

19x läskistelyä Tampereelta. 
https://plus.google.com/photos/10997...30046264897361

----------


## 2cka

Neitsyys meni ja meikä on ihan myyty!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zipo

[QUOTE=Juha Jokila;2340303]19x läskistelyä Tampereelta. 
https://plus.google.com/photos/10997...30046264897361
[/UOTE]
Mitä tapahtui ?

----------


## OKS

> Neitsyys meni ja meikä on ihan myyty!




Ihan hyvälle pelille antauduit.  :Hymy:  Tosin eipä itselläkään ole kokemusta muista.

----------


## Antza44

[QUOTE=zipo;2340392]



> 19x läskistelyä Tampereelta. 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/10997...30046264897361
> [/UOTE]
> Mitä tapahtui ?



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...20#post2340320  :Cool:

----------


## Juha Jokila

[QUOTE=zipo;2340392][QUOTE=Juha Jokila;2340303]19x läskistelyä Tampereelta. 
https://plus.google.com/photos/10997...30046264897361
[/UOTE]
Mitä tapahtui ?

Käsittääkseni uudehko runko ihan perus ajossa napsahtanu. Kuski ei ite ollu edes huomannut missä vaiheessa oli mennyt. Sanoi vain ihmetelleensä nitinää jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Juze

Ajoko OKS ounasjoen jäällä noin puol seittemän aikaan? Joku siellä läskeili, ite laiskottelin autolla sillan yli.

----------


## OKS

> Ajoko OKS ounasjoen jäällä noin puol seittemän aikaan? Joku siellä läskeili, ite laiskottelin autolla sillan yli.



Joku muu on ollut. Sitkeä flunssa on pitänyt poissa pyörän selästä jo viikon ajan. Toivottavasti tauti vähitellen hellittää, kun nyt näyttää siltä, että kelit paranevat koko ajan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Käsittääkseni uudehko runko ihan perus ajossa napsahtanu. Kuski ei ite ollu edes huomannut missä vaiheessa oli mennyt. Sanoi vain ihmetelleensä nitinää jonkin aikaa.



Toi jos mikä on varmaan hyvin selkeä takuukeissi.

----------


## stumpe

Tais olla jo toinen napsahtanu kuningaslada tällä foorumilla..

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Toi jos mikä on varmaan hyvin selkeä takuukeissi.



Joo, nämä yleensä korjataan. Kevyt hionta ja murtuma tuetaan lyömällä alumiiniputki sisäpuolelle. Sitten railo peitetään hiilikuitu-prepreg teipillä. Yleensä asiakas saa valita käytetäänkö monofilamentti tai twillinauhaa. Mattapinnasta $150 joutuu maksaa lisää.

----------


## ajelee

> Joo, nämä yleensä korjataan. Kevyt hionta ja murtuma tuetaan lyömällä alumiiniputki sisäpuolelle. Sitten railo peitetään hiilikuitu-prepreg teipillä. Yleensä asiakas saa valita käytetäänkö monofilamentti tai twillinauhaa. Mattapinnasta $150 joutuu maksaa lisää.



? Mistäs tällainen juttu tuli ? Ei kai sinne mitään alumiiniputkea laiteta ?

----------


## IncBuff

> ? Mistäs tällainen juttu tuli ? Ei kai sinne mitään alumiiniputkea laiteta ?



Saa sinne varmasti teräsputkenkin kun pyytää. Joustaa ja kestää paremmin.

----------


## Ski



----------


## Jakke81

^huomenna koittaan, varusteet osin jo pakattu. Läski heitetty toyon katolle jne.

----------


## Ski

Tervetuloa, joudun itse palaan loskaan, mutta pidä huolta reiteistä ja aja paljon ! Ota käteistä mukaan Ahmatuvalle  :Hymy:  
Tupia on reitillä 6 joten kuittaa vieraskirjaan, käyn tarkistamassa myöhemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## Bulkkaaja

Tollasia rengaskasoja ja tukkipinoja oli paikallisen radan parkkikselle ilmestynyt talven aikana. Pakkohan niitä oli koittaa vaikka moottori puuttui, paremmin läski tonne sopii ku johonki talvikävelyreitille...

----------


## Jakke81

> Tervetuloa, joudun itse palaan loskaan, mutta pidä huolta reiteistä ja aja paljon ! Ota käteistä mukaan Ahmatuvalle  
> Tupia on reitillä 6 joten kuittaa vieraskirjaan, käyn tarkistamassa myöhemmin



Nii näyttää olevan! Tuvat ennestään tuttuja kaikilla käyty hiihtäen useampaan kertaan.Eilen tulostelin kartan reitistä ja tänään tuohon tutustunut saa nähä kui äijän käy.  Hyvä puoli ettei vaunulle tarvi tällä kertaa kiirehtiä muksut kun jää kotia ainoastaan jos saunalle ehtii.

----------


## jcool

> 



Nyt paljastuit :-) Sä ajelet vaan kelkalla ja pyörä kyytissä. Otat vaan "masentavia" kuvia ja kiusaat meitä :-)

----------


## Ski

Kääk ! No nauttikaa jäljistä, koitan pysytellä hetkisen poissa  :Hymy:  
Ai jai, aamuaurinko paistaa, -5C

----------


## Juha Jokila

Laitanpa tämän talvi tour de Tampereen läskipyöräryhmästä kuvatun pätkän vielä tännekkin, kun katselukertoja on tullut muuten aika vähän.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUJL7Uu4UBM

----------


## mutanaama

Aika hjuva fjiilis !

----------


## kmw

^ komppaan täysii.

----------


## OKS

Siellähän mentiin peräkkäin kuin kamelit silkkitiellä.  :Hymy: 

Oliko musiikki omaa tuotantoa?

----------


## mutanaama

Tais olla rytmikäs soitin- ja lauluyhtye RATM

----------


## Ski

Rally around the Fatbike Family, onnistunut musiikkivalinta Juha ja hyvä fiilis !!!  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Siellähän mentiin peräkkäin kuin kamelit silkkitiellä. 
> 
> Oliko musiikki omaa tuotantoa?



Pojan soittelua tullut salaa äänitettyä tässä olohuoneessa, joten mun tuotanto on rajoittunut aikonaan makuuhuoneeseen ja myöhemmin kukkaron keventelyyn.

edit. Ja kiitos fiilistelijöille.

----------


## Tank Driver

Hyvällistä touhua, isällä ja pojalla.

----------


## mk

> Laitanpa tämän talvi tour de Tampereen läskipyöräryhmästä kuvatun pätkän vielä tännekkin, kun katselukertoja on tullut muuten aika vähän. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUJL7Uu4UBM



perskeles !!! Ei tälläsia video postauksia  :Nolous:  .. alkaa pian läskikuume nousemaan vaikka koittanut pitää matalalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## makton

Peesataan SKI:n kuvaa. Ylläkselläkin paistoi aurinko aamupäivän. Nyt sataakin sitten taas lunta. Vaikkei täällä mitään varsinaisia pyöräreittejä, olekaan niin lumikenkäreittejä on hyvä ajella.

----------


## Ski

> Peesataan SKI:n kuvaa. Ylläkselläkin paistoi aurinko aamupäivän. Nyt sataakin sitten taas lunta. Vaikkei täällä mitään varsinaisia pyöräreittejä, olekaan niin lumikenkäreittejä on hyvä ajella.



Hieno kuva ja todiste taas siitä että kevät tulee !!  :Hymy: 
Aina ei missään nimessä tarvi "virallisia reittejä", mutta joissain paikoissa ne auttaa ihmisiä aloittaan harrastuksen, pysymään palveluiden lähettyvillä, pois eksyksistä, pitää paikan ja ajan hallinnassa. 
Tuollaiset muut "reitit", esim kelkka ja lumikenkäreitit on ihan loistavia seikkailubaanoja ! 
Läskipyöräilyn parhaita juttuja  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Kyllä Tampereen reisun mahtavan fiiliksen muistaa piiitkään. Mahtavat oli polut ja on se lystiä fiilistellä hyvässä seurassa. Pisin läskireisu mulla yhdelle päivälle ever 60km varsinainen Tdt. 71km siirtymineen kammet pyöri gepsin mukaan 6.12min.

----------


## VilleW

Oulussakin tänään ihan huippu keli, aamusta vielä hangetkin kantoi.

Perjantaina suunnataan Syötteelle katsastaan paikalliset reitit, kelit näkyis olevan sielläkin mitä parhaat. Kyllä se tosiaan siltä näyttää että kesää kohti mennään.

----------


## Jha

Komppaan Villeä, loistavat on kelit Oulussa.

----------


## Suomen Latu / PyöräPolku

> Laitanpa tämän talvi tour de Tampereen läskipyöräryhmästä kuvatun pätkän vielä tännekkin, kun katselukertoja on tullut muuten aika vähän.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUJL7Uu4UBM



Meillä tämä video oli tänään koko talon kuukausipalaverin päätösnumerona!
Kiitos Juha, oli mukava jakaa fiilistä!

----------


## Tank Driver

Nyt on hyvä mieli.

----------


## tinke77

Tänään oli kyllä loistava lenkkikeli aamusta. Pakkasta -6 astetta ja jäljellä oleva lumi kantoi mahtavasti, sai ajella ihan mihin nenä näytti. Vieläpä vapaapäivä sattui, niin kolmisen tuntia tuli fiilisteltyä ja olipa mukavata  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

> Nyt on hyvä mieli.



Haa, nimimerkin taustat alkavat selvitä. En arvannut, että tuollaisista tankeista olisi kuitenkaan kyse.

----------


## tomibert

Nyt soi: Viikate - Hanget.





- Tomi

----------


## Bansku81

Talvilomailua. Olipas taas kivaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Kyllä oli tänään, tähän mennessä, talven parhaat kelit! Lähdin aamusta liikkeelle ja 3,5h tuli ajeltua pitkin hankia ja mikä parasta - aivan uusia reittejä, ei tarvinut tyytyä vanhoihin polkuihin.

----------


## Bansku81

Näitä kuvia katsellessa voi taas todeta että Suomi on pitkä maa  :Hymy:

----------


## Arskav

Juuri samaa mietin..ja vaimolle näytin että kato minkä näköistä etelän suunnalla :Hymy:  oulun pohjoispuolella kun talvi parhaimmillaan!

----------


## Pekka T L

Poika kattelee tuossa Simpsoneita, huomasin sivusilmällä että Homer ajoi punarunkoisella läskillä moottoritieramppia väärään suuntaan. Ainakin minusta se oli läski. Meinaa vetää suupieliä ylöspäin.

----------


## Jukkis

Oikeastaan tämä on antifiilistelyä,,, Tulipa taas ajauduttua olosuhteisiin, joissa läskipyörälläkään ei tee yhtään mitään. Ajattelin oikaista pakkasaamun jälkeen läheisen kyntöpellon poikki. Alku oli OK kun yöpakkasen jäljiltä pelto oli kuivaa, mutta puolimatkassa aloin sommitella mielessäni läskin myynti-ilmoitusta Fillaritorille. Siinä kohdin, missä aurinko paistoi alkoi meno ensin takuta ja sitten pysähtyi tyystin. Ei vaan mahdu enää renkaat pyörimään, fillarin paino varmaan kolminkertaistui ja vaihteet sekos.

En edes yritä fiilistellä taas muutamaan päivään 






Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## brilleaux

^No nyt aletaan olla asian ytimessä!  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: ja eka kuva havainnollistaa mainiosti, miksi rappiksia ei kannata käyttää.  :Vink:

----------


## Jukkis

^ Ei auttanut enää home-made kuraläppien poistokaan. Nakkelin ne saata-peetä karjahdellen pitkin pajukkoja, mutta renkaat olivat ja pysyivät muurattuina paikoillaan. Tiistaina on läskin perushuolto varattuna Tammistossa, sisältyyköhän siihen pyörän pesu  :Vink: 
Tosin jos tuo nyt tuosta kuivahtaa, niin tarvitaan kyllä vähintään talttaa ja vasaraa tuon "perushuollossa"

----------


## MARA84

> Ajattelin oikaista pakkasaamun jälkeen läheisen kyntöpellon poikki.



Melkoisessa pakkelissa näyttäs olevan.

Oikaistaan senverran ettei tuo kuvissa näkyvä pelto ole kynnöspeltoa, jollain kultivaattorilla pintaa hipsitty niin sen takia oljenkorret ja kostea kura tukkinu paikat pyörästä. Jos olis puhdas kynnöspelto niin siellä ei olisi kuin multaa näkösällä ja matka olisi jatkunut vain. :Hymy:

----------


## Tiltman

Hanki kantaa ja aurinko paistaa..  Savossa teräshankea riittää ainakin aamukymmeneen saakka.  Meno jäitä pitkin, paluu hankia. Oli reissu joka tatuoitui muistiin varmaan ikihyviksi.

Lenkin lopussa naapurin ylämaankarja todisti kunnon loppukiriä peltoa pitkin.. nehän on vähän kuin kotieläimien läskipyöräilijät.. näyttää vähän hassulta.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Jäätäviä kuvia jukkis✌☺ja pellot on pemeitä just kun jäät on hävinny....eli ei kannata mnnä..

----------


## Jukkis

^^^ Jep, kultivaattorillahan tuo takalohko on ajettu. Toinen isäntä sen sijaan pitää tuollaista kevyttä muokkausta homojen hommana ja kyntää kaikki lohkonsa. Kun niin on myös isä ja isän isä jne. jne. tehnyt. Tosin päistöksissä sielläkin puinnin jäljeltä olkisilppua  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Alottelia-14

Tuosta peltokuvasta tuli mieleen, että itse yritin syksyllä samaisen tilanteen jälkeen ideoida renkaisiin jonkinlaista kaavinta, ettei tuota pääsisi kertymään niin paljoa. Ideoinnin asteelle jäi, mutta onkohan joku rakennellut jotain tuollaista?  :Hymy:

----------


## Assup

Pari viikkoa vanha kuva, oli märkää!

----------


## MARA84

Tuli käytyä tunninverran läskeilemässä kestohangilla iltahämärissä.
Oli kyllä niin hupasaa hommaa että pitäsköhän huomenaamulla vihtiä herätä ennen auringonnousua jatkamaan fiilistelyä...

----------


## Samsam

Kaakossa oli eilen hanki ja kanto, sekä hankikanto. En malttanut yövuoron jälkeen käydä nukkumaan, koska luonto kutsui. Silkkaa mahtavuutta oli huristella paikoissa, jonne ei normaalisti ole mitään menemistä. Lopulta piti antaa auringon lämmölle periksi ja kääntää nenä kohti kotia. Pitänee laittaa kello herättämään ennen auringonnousua vapaapäivän kunniaksi...

----------


## VilleW

Syötteellä tänään huippu kelit ja reissu. Nousu huipulle oli aikas hapokas kun ensin ajettiin reilut 60km pohjalle. Rytituvalla käytiin mutka ja takas.

----------


## a-o

> Syötteellä tänään huippu kelit ja reissu. Nousu huipulle oli aikas hapokas kun ensin ajettiin reilut 60km pohjalle. Rytituvalla käytiin mutka ja takas.



Samat kujeet huomenna, voi olla ruuhkaa Syötteellä?

----------


## artzi

Määkin pidin ajohanskoja jo junaan astuessani, eiköhän se loma tästä pikkuhiljaa lähde...

----------


## Jukkis

Mikä sana se oli,,, loma ??


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## ealex



----------


## OKS

Hienoissa keleissä pääsee porukka ajelemaan. Olosuhteita olisi Napapiirin maisemissakin, mutta ensin flunssa ja jälkiruuaksi tarjottu keuhkoputkentulehdus pitävät kaikenlaisen liikkumisen hyvin kevyenä. :Irvistys:   Pääsiäisestä eteenpäin olisi sitten hieman pitempää lomaa, jospa silloin.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä oli hienot kelit Savon suunnalla. 5 kuukauden pimeyden ja myteryyden jälkeen aurinko on ruvennut viimein hellimään meitä. Käytiin kolmen pyörän ja polkijan voimin kiertelemässä hankikannoilla. Oli upeaa kun pystyi ajelemaan muuallakin kuin vain tutuilla poluilla, saa kotiseuduista aivan uuden ulottuvuuden. 5 tunnin lenkki tuli pörrättyä. Toivottavasti hienot kelit jatkuu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Jaaha mun uudet kiekot on leivottu  :Hymy: 

https://instagram.com/p/0NcI_Kut3z/

----------


## Tank Driver

> Jaaha mun uudet kiekot on leivottu 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0NcI_Kut3z/



Jehna. Siis...ööö...jehna.

----------


## jcool

Aamufiilestylyä hangen päällä...

----------


## 2cka

> Jaaha mun uudet kiekot on leivottu 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0NcI_Kut3z/



Konassa on alla Mulefutit joissa pelkkä kehien paino on 830gr valmistajan mukaan. Paljonko siis tippuisi paino jos näihin vaihtaisi, osaako joku sanoa..?


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## Shimaani

> Jaaha mun uudet kiekot on leivottu 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0NcI_Kut3z/



 Mää taas hain omani kotosalle.  Hirmu hankala smuglaa nuo sisälle kun eivät oo samanvärisiä kun yhdetkään jo talossa olevat.  Melko ihqt.

Sit pitäis viä arpoo varastosta kumit, hodakki eteen ja mammutti taa...ja sisureilla vai iliman....?

----------


## Bässi

Riippuu tietty peltivanteiden tubeles virityksistä. Omalle kohalle nextie 65/sarma ja hope, dt comp vs trek farley mulefut orkkikset tubelesina niin painosta tippui puol kiloa per pää.






> Konassa on alla Mulefutit joissa pelkkä kehien paino on 830gr valmistajan mukaan. Paljonko siis tippuisi paino jos näihin vaihtaisi, osaako joku sanoa..?
> 
> 
> iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Jaaha mun uudet kiekot on leivottu 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0NcI_Kut3z/



Sun vai mun :Sarkastinen:  kovin on samannäköiset ja samasta paikkaa tuli..

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Mää taas hain omani kotosalle.  Hirmu hankala smuglaa nuo sisälle kun eivät oo samanvärisiä kun yhdetkään jo talossa olevat.  Melko ihqt.



Näitähän alkaa olla jokaisella vastaantulijalla, tai ainakin tuttavapiirissä melkein kaikilla :Hymy:  Shimaanin kehät on kyllä livenä eri hienot!

----------


## HC Andersen

> Konassa on alla Mulefutit joissa pelkkä kehien paino on 830gr valmistajan mukaan. Paljonko siis tippuisi paino jos näihin vaihtaisi, osaako joku sanoa..?
> 
> 
> iLuurilla tapatalkista



Mulefut ja vannenauha n.900g +sisuri/teipit 200/150g

Nextie 65mm n.495g + teippi/teippilätkät 35g/12g

----------


## HC Andersen

> Sun vai mun kovin on samannäköiset ja samasta paikkaa tuli..



Tuliko sulle kanssa salsan navat aluvapaarattaalla ja aeropinnat?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ja kevennyskustannus taitaa olla se perinteinen 1 g = 1 €.  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Tuliko sulle kanssa salsan navat aluvapaarattaalla ja aeropinnat?



Ei tullu aeropinnoja, muuten sama setti.

----------


## brilleaux

Kelpasi fiilistellä taas tänään.

----------


## pötkö

raju oli hankikanto tänään.
maalasin Salsan teräshaarukan on-onen hiilikuituteipillä, ja siitä tuli selvästi kevyempi. en ymmärrä miten voi olla mahdollista.

----------


## noniinno

Omat hankikantokuvani:

Luonnon bump track...


Yritin salaa ottaa, mutta poseerauskuvahan tuosta tuli.

----------


## Jha

Kelpas Oulussakin tänään ajella. Hanget kantaa ja aurinko paistaa  :Hymy:  tosin kuvassa jo painunut meren taa.

----------


## MARA84

> Omat hankikantokuvani:
> 
> Luonnon bump track...



Juuri tuollaisia paikkoja löytyin eilisellä fillarointi reissulla, johon ei kesällä ole menemistä.
Lumen hautaamat risukot olivat paikoin huomattavasti korkeampia/isompia.

----------


## jplmk

Lumihan alkaa täällä etelässä käydä vähiin, mutta pari astetta pakkasta ja kirkas taivas ei aivan hullumpi vaihtoehto ole sekään. Pyöräretkeily on kyllä ehdottomasti paksupyörän kuninkuuslaji.

----------


## MARA84

Kävin aamupäivällä reilun 2-tuntia fillaroimaan kantohangilla. 
On se sitte mukavaa hommaa!

----------


## qalleK

Tänään fiilisteltiin viimeisiä(?) lumia Silvolassa.

----------


## ealex

Vehoniemen matkalta:

----------


## velosipedisti

Huh kun on komea yökuva. Riippumatotkin puussa eli luksusmatkalla on näköjään käyty.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^^On kyllä kesäisen näköistä Vehoniemellä!

----------


## crcm

Kaveri laittoi Rosen Tuskerin tilaukseen. Aika kiva paketti reiluun 1200 euroon. Valmiina 1x10 vaihteet 40T rattaalla. Pieni miinus, että ei voi vaihtaa configissa 2x systeemiin jota kaveri olisi kaivannut. Vajaalla kolmellasadalla lisärahalla olisi saanut Blutonkin keulille.

----------


## Juniper

Tusker menee minullakin vahvasti harkintaan. Pääsin moisella tekemään yli nelituntisen koeajolenkin ja olin ihan myyty. Isona plussana on vakiona 1 eturatas. Kahta se ei tarvitse kun välitykset riittivät muutenkin tosi hyvin. 
Tusker tuntuu hämmästyttävän kevyeltä ja on yllättävänkin nopea ja ketterä.

----------


## freerider70

Erittäin epäläskiä fiilistelyä tänään kun polkaisin täpärillä töihin, ensimmäinen ajatus oli ettei tällä voi ajaa... Liian kapea ohjaustanko ja pienet renkaat yms yms... Mukavuus oli samalla tasolla sentään. Siis taukoa tällä ajelusta sen puolisen vuotta.

----------


## Ski



----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Oli taas hienoa tänään ajella hangilla, alkaa vaan aurinko tehdä jo tuhojaan pikkuhiljaa, pinta alkaa jo pettämään vähäsen.

----------


## Jukkis

^ Jälleen kerran: Suomi on pitkä maa. Etelässä jo akkaväki (onneksi ei oma vaimo ole niitä hulluja) parveilee puutarhamyymälöissä  :Irvistys: 
Tosin pian siihen tulee "takatalven" myötä stoppi.


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## jplmk

> Huh kun on komea yökuva. Riippumatotkin puussa eli luksusmatkalla on näköjään käyty.



Kiitos - riippumatto oli ensimmäistä kertaa kokeilussa talvella (perus Ticket To The Moon Double, toimi ihan hyvin), varsin mainio majoite pakkasessakin kunnon alustan kera.

----------


## Ski

Oulun pohjoispuolella oli aamulla hankikanto

----------


## Jukkis

^ Mikä takalokari Ski:llä on ? Tuo runkolaukku lienee ihan omaa designiä.

----------


## Ski

Moro, 
joo runkolaukku oma design, materiaalit Shelby.fi Oulusta ja tekijäkonsultti oma äiti.
Lokari on Bilteman kalliin setin takalokari: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...pyoraan-27859/

----------


## turtsi

Sallan Naruskan Karhutunturi huiputettu:



Pakko tunnustaa että puurajan kohdalla alkoi tunkkaaminen, mutta pakkohan se Fatty oli huipulla käyttää. Alastulo olikin sitten jo paljon mukavampaa. Video alkaa jostain puurajan korkeudelta, kodan tasolta(jos nyt joku on sattunut tuolla käymään).
 Olkaa hyvä:

----------


## JackOja

^mä olin viime viikon hiihtelemässä & lumikenkäilemässä Sallassa ja ihmettelin miksei missään näy Läskin jälkiä. Puitteet olisivat kohdallaan ja moottorinpäristelijöiden reittejä satoja kilometrejä.

----------


## OKS

> Alastulo olikin sitten jo paljon mukavampaa. Video alkaa jostain puurajan korkeudelta, kodan tasolta(jos nyt joku on sattunut tuolla käymään).
>  Olkaa hyvä:



Aika siisti alamäki.  :Hymy:

----------


## reappear

> Sallan Naruskan Karhutunturi huiputettu:
> 
> Pakko tunnustaa että puurajan kohdalla alkoi tunkkaaminen, mutta pakkohan se Fatty oli huipulla käyttää. Alastulo olikin sitten jo paljon mukavampaa. Video alkaa jostain puurajan korkeudelta, kodan tasolta(jos nyt joku on sattunut tuolla käymään).
>  Olkaa hyvä:



Ei oo reiluu ei... Toiset (minä) tääl etelässä on jo kettuuntuneena jättäneet läskin lojumaan häpeänurkkaan pariksi viikoksi, kun on cc:llä tullut päristeltyä jo tovi. Joo tiedetään, Suomi on pitkä maa ja kyllä tonne pääsis käymään... mut ei mun rahoilla enää :/

Metsässäkään ei viihdy just nyt kauaakaan kun paikat joko jäisiä tai märkiä, pahimmillaan kumpiakin. Mä olen tehty kai sokerista tai jostain kun ei kurapaska just nyt viihdytä. 

Hienot on maisemat ja kiva oli video!

----------


## IncBuff

> ^mä olin viime viikon hiihtelemässä & lumikenkäilemässä Sallassa ja ihmettelin miksei missään näy Läskin jälkiä. Puitteet olisivat kohdallaan ja moottorinpäristelijöiden reittejä satoja kilometrejä.



No miksei sulla ollu läskiä  :Vink:

----------


## Arskav

kantoi vielä illan päällekkin oulun pohjois puolella.

----------


## Juze

Melko mellevät kelit kyllä! Vieläkö se sen verran sulattas tuota lunta että hankiki saatas tänne.

----------


## jakkok

Jälkikasvun kanssa "iltasyönnillä"

----------


## Jukkis

> Moro, 
> joo runkolaukku oma design, materiaalit Shelby.fi Oulusta ja tekijäkonsultti oma äiti.
> Lokari on Bilteman kalliin setin takalokari: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...pyoraan-27859/



Okei, kiitos tiedosta. "Bilteman kallis setti" heh-heh  :Vink:  Yhden SKS:n Grand MOM-takaloksun hinnalla saa neljä tuollaista koko sarjaa  :Vink: 
Nelituumaiset renkaatko sulla on ? Ja miten levee on tuo Bilteman loksu ?

----------


## Ski

> Okei, kiitos tiedosta. "Bilteman kallis setti" heh-heh  Yhden SKS:n Grand MOM-takaloksun hinnalla saa neljä tuollaista koko sarjaa 
> Nelituumaiset renkaatko sulla on ? Ja miten levee on tuo Bilteman loksu ?



Köyhälle kaikki on kallista  :Hymy:  
Mulla on Nate 4.0 takana nyt ja tuo peittää sen aika kokonaan. Paremmin suojaa kun pitää korkeammalla, mutta tuossa matalassa asennossa näyttää paremmalta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

^ Juu, ei kun oli vaan niin hauskasti kirjoitettu tuo "kallis setti" Sikahintoja noista lärpäkkeistä pyydetään eli lähempänä realistista tasoa tuo puuhatavaratalon hinnoittelu. Mullakin nyt takana Nate ja kun pyöränä on Fat1 niin leveempi ei taakse mahdukaan. Tsekataan mielenkiinnolla, miten tuo SKS suojaa. En ihan härskinnyt ainakaan ens alkuun tohon Dave' Mud Showeliakaan ostaa,,,


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Juze

Kukas se aamulla puol seiskan jälkeen on onen läskiä polki teollisuustiellä, tais olla jopa hieman liukasta? Rovaniemellä siis.

----------


## VitaliT

kiva filistely video
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/399603

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Varmasti oli joku transu, ei tollaisia naisia oikeasti ole!

----------


## Arskav

Tämä video kuuluu osioon paljasta pintaa näkyvissä :Vink:  leikki sikseen hieno video... :Hymy:

----------


## VitaliT

> ^Varmasti oli joku transu, ei tollaisia naisia oikeasti ole!



  ei voi olla transu se on kapi läskeiliä

----------


## mni



----------


## VilleW

Oulussa kans taivas tulessa. Nyt ei kyllä päässyt Farley kuvaan mutta oli se hengessä mukana, lämpimässä tallissa.

----------


## turtsi

> Aika siisti alamäki.



Tuo on aivan huikeen hauska lasku. Videosta puuttuu tuo puolisko kilometri puutonta osuuttaa huipulta. Siellä kun oli tuulen tuiskuttamaa irtolunta ja alas tulo oli aika taiteilua.

Sallaa ja tuota Naruskan seutua voi kyllä suositella keväisiin retkiin paksurenkaisille. Kelkkareittejä ja laavuja tosiaan riittää! Luntakin on monesti ihan vappuun asti. Ei Naruska ihan turhaan ole suomen kylmin paikka! Kattava metsäautotieverkosto tarjoaa myös kesäisin paljon ajettavaa. Muistaakseni tuolla järjestetäänkin joka vuosi joku useampi päiväinen tapahtuma. Joten käykäähän tutustumassa paikkaan!

----------


## Ski

No huh ompa hienoja Revontulikuvia !!! 

Aamulla pikalenkillä ihan missä vaan ku hankikanto  :Hymy:  Olipa hienoa

----------


## VilleW

Tänään(kin) tosiaan Oulussa hankikelit. Olipas mukava käydä vähän "leikkimässä" läskillä tuolla Oulunsalon hiekkakuopilla. Lumi kantoi joka paikassa hiekkakin oli vielä sopivasti jäässä niin missä vain pystyi ajamaan. Sellainen muutaman hehtaarin pumptrack

----------


## Ski

Jep samaa settiä Annalankankaalla eilen  :Hymy:  Hankala kuvailla miten hassunhauskaa on ajaa mistä vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

Mukavasti loimotteli eilen illalla Rovaniemelläkin.

----------


## JKK

Kävin tänään Kivikossa fiilistelemässä. Talutukseksi meni suurimmalta osin, teräsjäätä suurin osa poluista ja jopa se kelvi (osittain) minkä lanaavat aina hiihtoladuksi.

----------


## Hannez78

> Kävin tänään Kivikossa fiilistelemässä. Talutukseksi meni suurimmalta osin, teräsjäätä suurin osa poluista ja jopa se kelvi (osittain) minkä lanaavat aina hiihtoladuksi.



Wtf? Onko polut vielä jäässä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kyprok

Hassua. Yleensä kivikko ja hallainvuori ovat olleet ensimmäisten joukossa sulana. Omilla lähipoluilla (espoo) jäätä oli jäljellä yllättävän vähän. Ainoastaan pohjoiseen osoittavat rinteet ja varjoiset alankopaikat olivat jäässä. Tosin niilläkin oli yllättävän paljon pitoa kun lämmin ilma oli ne hapristuttaneet.

----------


## Optiflow

Fiilistelyä viime viikonlopun hankikannolla.

----------


## artzi

Erinomaiset kelkkaurat läskeilyyn, Paljakka-Ukkohalla alue. Samalta näytti muuallakin Kainuussa. Aamulla kannattaa startata... 



Mäkistä maastoa, mutta hienoa ajettavaa. Ei patikkoa, sai päästellä alamäkeenkin...

----------


## harmis

Vastaiskuna lumipyöräilylle minusta on kivempi ajella sulalla maalla. Eikä kurakaan pahemmin lentänyt.

----------


## Arskav

Tuota tehdään sitten kesällä

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, kyllä eilinen sulan maan tekninen keikka piristi mieltä, vaikka ensin täpärästi vältetty yhteentörmäys kuorma-auton kanssa sai klaukkalan mäet tuntumaan tasamaalta.  :Hymy:  Että sitä voi läskiinkin pistää läski isompaa pykälää ylämäkeen kun oikeen adrenaliinia purskahtaa..

----------


## a-o

> Jep, kyllä eilinen sulan maan tekninen keikka piristi mieltä, vaikka ensin täpärästi vältetty yhteentörmäys kuorma-auton kanssa sai klaukkalan mäet tuntumaan tasamaalta.  Että sitä voi läskiinkin pistää läski isompaa pykälää ylämäkeen kun oikeen adrenaliinia purskahtaa..



Maltoitko kuitenkin pitää takapuolen penkissä, koska pyörässä on semmoinen?

----------


## mutanaama

Tais muutaman kerran pahalainen  nousta irti.

----------


## 2cka

Täähän kiipeää paremmin ku ZIL, cityfiilistelyä


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## JackOja

^ei ole vielä pussikaljanuoriso kuoriutunut talvipesästään?

----------


## 2cka

> ^ei ole vielä pussikaljanuoriso kuoriutunut talvipesästään?



Hahha, ei ainakaan vielä näkynyt ja sirpaleitakin on joku käynyt korjaamassa pois kun en mitään ainakaan huomannut 


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## star trek

Tuossa muutama fiilistelykuva Nokialta. https://plus.google.com/photos/11081...185?banner=pwa

----------


## Ski

Hankikanto alla auringonpimennyksen  :Hymy:

----------


## JPHEI

Mitä Isot edellä, sitä pienet perässä. Eka lenkki juniorin kanssa paksukaisilla.

http://

----------


## brilleaux

Meni 3 tuntia taas aivan liian nopeasti. Hanget kantoi jokapaikassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Poy

Pitkästä aikaa pääsi läskipyöräilemään, niin laitetaan sen kunniaksi fiilistely kuvia kantohangilta. Ollut kuukauden sisällä ainakin reilu pari viikkoa sairastelua ja siitä toipumista. Hienoja kuvia muillakin.

----------


## Ski

Hankikantolauantai 
http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hph...36849393_n.mp4

----------


## OKS

Pikkuisen pääsin tänään koettamaan hankiajelua, valitettavasti aikataulu ei antanut myöten pitemmälle reissulle. Mukavaa oli silti.

----------


## Jouko_T

> Hankikantolauantai



Ainakin minua kiinnostaisi tietää fiilistelypaikkakunta. Vai onko se salaista tietoa?
Paljon Suomea kiertäneenä yritän arvuutella, jotta missähän tuokin ...

----------


## Ski

> Ainakin minua kiinnostaisi tietää fiilistelypaikkakunta. Vai onko se salaista tietoa?
> Paljon Suomea kiertäneenä yritän arvuutella, jotta missähän tuokin ...



Sori Jouko, ei suinkaan salaista tietoa, minun viesteissä näkyy Paikkakuntana Kello, nykyään Oulua, eli Pohjois-Pohjanmaa. 
Videon paikka on itään Kellosta noin 30km. Jäälin takana. Jossain suolla. Ookko käyny ?

----------


## heccu

mitkään näistä kuvista ei ole läheltäkään Syötettä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jouko_T

> Paikkakuntana Kello, nykyään Oulua, eli Pohjois-Pohjanmaa. 
> Videon paikka on itään Kellosta noin 30km. Jäälin takana. Jossain suolla. Ookko käyny ?



Kellossa olen. 
Puuston perusteella veikkasin Rovaniemen seutua, joten ei pahasti pieleen.

Tämä minun toiveeni paikkakunnasta ei ollut kohdistettu ainoastaan sinulle, vaan yleisesti.
Maisemamaantiede tuo oman lisänsä näihin fiilistelykuviin.

Nyt kiinnostaa, missä kaikkialla on, tai on ollut pyöräilyhanget. Ivalossa oli säät nollilla kolme viikkoa, mutta kun samaan aikaan tuuli oli melkoinen, niin hangen pinta ei pysynyt märkänä. Kun nyt tuli pakkaset, niin metsäsuksilla kantaa, mutta huonommin jo latusuksilla.
Vaan kyllä sitä täälläkin vielä pyörällä hangelle päästään, kun lunta on vielä nelisenkymmentä senttiä, ja kevät kesken ...

----------


## Ski

> Kellossa olen. 
> Puuston perusteella veikkasin Rovaniemen seutua, joten ei pahasti pieleen.
> 
> Tämä minun toiveeni paikkakunnasta ei ollut kohdistettu ainoastaan sinulle, vaan yleisesti.
> Maisemamaantiede tuo oman lisänsä näihin fiilistelykuviin.
> 
> Nyt kiinnostaa, missä kaikkialla on, tai on ollut pyöräilyhanget. Ivalossa oli säät nollilla kolme viikkoa, mutta kun samaan aikaan tuuli oli melkoinen, niin hangen pinta ei pysynyt märkänä. Kun nyt tuli pakkaset, niin metsäsuksilla kantaa, mutta huonommin jo latusuksilla.
> Vaan kyllä sitä täälläkin vielä pyörällä hangelle päästään, kun lunta on vielä nelisenkymmentä senttiä, ja kevät kesken ...



Täällä Oulun alueella on alkanut hankikelit tällä viikolla, ja meren jää on aivan kirkkaalla jäällä, pari kaveria ajo Hailuodon ympäri tänään  :Hymy: 
Kuusamossa ei ole kuulemma hankikelejä tänään, eikä taida olla Syötteelläkään. 
Katotaan mitä huominen tuo tullessaan, lunta on luvattu taas lisää  :Hymy:

----------


## Arskav

sankivaarasta itään päin, saattaapi jollekkin olla tuttujakin paikkoja..kivaa oli ja paljon hiihtäjiä hangella.

----------


## Eric Mahoney

Illan keväistä ajoa Haltialassa sähköistetyllä versiolla Nakamuran Mammutista.

----------


## Shimaani

Haltialassa on komeita puita. Ja ne ylämaan lehmät on hieanoja.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Haltialassa on komeita puita. Ja ne ylämaan lehmät on hieanoja.



Joo, muuten hieno puu, mutta rakovalkeaan tosta ei saa ku yhen pöllin.

----------


## OKS

> Tämä minun toiveeni paikkakunnasta ei ollut kohdistettu ainoastaan sinulle, vaan yleisesti.
> Maisemamaantiede tuo oman lisänsä näihin fiilistelykuviin.
> 
> Nyt kiinnostaa, missä kaikkialla on, tai on ollut pyöräilyhanget. Ivalossa oli säät nollilla kolme viikkoa, mutta kun samaan aikaan tuuli oli melkoinen, niin hangen pinta ei pysynyt märkänä. Kun nyt tuli pakkaset, niin metsäsuksilla kantaa, mutta huonommin jo latusuksilla.
> Vaan kyllä sitä täälläkin vielä pyörällä hangelle päästään, kun lunta on vielä nelisenkymmentä senttiä, ja kevät kesken ...



Rovaniemellä hanki kantoi ainakin tuolla suoalueella, jossa kävin kokeilemassa. Metsäisemmät alueet olivat pehmeämpiä ja hangen kantavuus huono. Lunta on vielä runsaasti, joten ainakin sen puolesta hankikelit saattavat jatkua vielä aika pitkään. Tuleva viikko vietetään pakkaskeleissä, mutta pääsiäisen lähestyessä näyttäisi lauhtuvan plussan puolelle.

----------


## Pusher

Edi siirtyi 1x10 aikakaudelle, sen kunniaksi pieni keväinen koeajolenkki. Vielä löytyi etelästäkin paikoitellen kantavaa hankea...

----------


## Kemizti

Hankikantoa ja risupuskaa..

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Aamun lenkiltä. Hanget on vielä paikkapaikoin todella hyvässä kunnossa täällä Himoksen lähellä, tänään kantoi jopa ihan metsässäkin eikä vain aukeammilla paikoilla. Mutta kyllä tuon lumen määrä alkaa vaan vähenemään,  alkaa siirtymien pituus kasvamaan ennen kuin pääse tälläisille hangille.
Edittiä: Just kun vilkaisin ulos niin huomasin että siellähän sataa lunta! Ei tosin taida ihan vielä paikata sulaneita hankia...

----------


## turtsi

Vaikkei aurinko enään paistanutkaan, niin makkarat paistui... Uljuan tekoallas pirunsaaren laavu:

----------


## Mika K

Melko komia hankikanto on kyllä täällä Oulun seudulla ja kelkkaurat ihan mahtavassa kunnossa. Nelisen tuntia kulki läski tänään pitkin maita ja mantuja, ja meni samaan syssyyn tässä illan aikana vielä myynti-ilmon myötä kaupaksikin. Nyt siis jonkin aikaa odotelleen uutta runkoa ja viimeistellään tarpeellisten osien haalintaa. Snif..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## trapper

kiva katsella näitä hankikuvia kun täällä etelässä ei oo lunta ollu koko talvena

----------


## jari61

Tuli todistettua että puupää ja läskipyörä sopii hyvin yhteen, molemmat kelluu!
Täällä etelässä löytyy tosiaan hauskaa lähinnä kaislikoista ja merenpohjista ;-)

----------


## Volvospede

Aika hyytävää fiilistelyä tuossa vikassa videossa...! oliko paikka tuttu, eli tiesitkö kuinka syvää tossa oli vai mentiikö ihan fiiliksellä?

----------


## jplmk

Sunnuntairetki.

----------


## a-o

Pari päivää fiilistelyä Koilismaalla:
Ei ollut hankikantoa!

----------


## jari61

> Aika hyytävää fiilistelyä tuossa vikassa videossa...! oliko paikka tuttu, eli tiesitkö kuinka syvää tossa oli vai mentiikö ihan fiiliksellä?



Tolla puolella rantaa en ollut aiemmin käynyt, eli ihan puupäälogiikalla mentiin ;-) 
Paikka on aivan umpeen kasvanut matala todella syvällä oleva lahdenpohjukka, tammikuun pakkasisita lähtien paksut jäät peittäneet rantakaislikoita vaikka muu meri ollut ihan auki.
Mut joo pikkaisen yllätyin että oli noinkin paljon vettä, meriveden korkeuden kun (-40cm) vielä tsekkasin ennen lähtöä. 
Ja sen olin just viikkoa aikaisemmin varmistanut että läskipyörä kelluu ;-) (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nZXYO8y4EM)

----------


## trapper

^¨¨^
hieno video

----------


## tomibert

Sillävälin työmatkalla:





Toimisko semmoinen boreaalis whiteout tällaisina päivinä paremmin?

- Tomi

----------


## Arskav

Katso Guinness World Record Smallest Bicycle (World's smallest BMX ever) YouTubessa - Guinness World Record Smallest Bicycle (World's smallest BMX ever): https://youtu.be/bPBwuP73SK8

----------


## Arskav

Pientä fiilistelyä läskeilyn keskellä :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka T L

> Sillävälin työmatkalla:
> 
> Toimisko semmoinen boreaalis whiteout tällaisina päivinä paremmin?
> 
> - Tomi



Jaa kumpi? Borealis vai 907?

----------


## tomibert

> Jaa kumpi? Borealis vai 907?



Pitää vissiin keskittyä enempi ajamiseen kun nääkään ei mee oikein  :Nolous: 

- Tomi

----------


## Ski

Oulusta terveiset ! Wintter is bäk  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Phuckin' Oulu.

----------


## a-o

Tuo oli vasta alkusoittoa,  iltapäivällä dumppasi kunnolla!

----------


## Kapo

Oijoi, kyllä näköjään pohjosessa kelpaa! :Cool: 


Vähiin käy ennen ku loppuu lumet Keskisestä-Suomesta...

----------


## TheMiklu

Oululaiset yllätty moottoritiellä talvesta ihan totaalisesti mutta kun sieltä sai pujoteltua läpi niin...


Maailma on mun kanvaasi ja läskipyörä sivellin! Jee! LUNTA!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Arskav

Komee kuva..unelma keli tuli pyryn päätteeks. oli kyllä nelostie niinkö luistinrata.

----------


## Kuupo

Olihan aamulla makia keli pyöräillä töihin. Reilu kymppi pakkasta, tuulta nolla ja aurinko paistoi pilvettömältä taivaalta. Ei tarvinnut sompailla metsässä polkuja pitkin, ajeli vaan sinne mihin tahtoi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

merellä pohjois-Oulun edustalla aika lähellä väylää

----------


## jcool

Olipas Oulussa hieno iltakeli. Polut jotka olivat upijäässä, olivat nyt loistokunnossa! Ja luntakin löytyi taas :-)

----------


## Ski

Oulu jatkaa fiilistelyjään, meri vetää puoleensa, kulkurin veri suonissa virtaa, ketju meren päällä kehrää  :Hymy:

----------


## Alottelia-14

Fiilistelyä parhaimmillaan.  :Hymy: 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1110098362349199

(ei ole oma video)

----------


## Arskav

oulussa mukavasti kantaa uuden lumen alla hanki

----------


## VilleW

Oulussa taas ihan jees keli...


Farley ja Fatboy ne yhteen soppii...


...huomenna pannaan pussauskoppiin


Ihan kiitettävästi oli muitakin paksukaisia ollut liikkeellä

----------


## Jha

Ihan loistavat kelit merellä  :Hymy:  Päivä vierähti mukavasti ja naamaa kuumottaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Fiilistelyä parhaimmillaan. 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1110098362349199
> 
> (ei ole oma video)



Tuon ohjaaja ja kuvaaja on yhtä hyvä ja taitava ku täänki  :Hymy: 
https://youtu.be/hYj9ArrlOc0

----------


## Arskav

Onko tää vaan harhaluulo vai ihan faktaa kun tuntuu että oulussa fatbike suosio kukoistaa..ainakin foorumillakin tuntuu olevan aika monta läskeilijää!

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään 2:30min etelässä, +2 vesisadetta tai tihkua ja ajoittain reipas tuuli. Ei siinä paljoa kuvia otella, vaikka kivaa onkin.

----------


## Ski

Oulussa osataan pitää hauskaa  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Tuolta jäältä löytyi lumeenpainautuneena selvät Big Fat Larryn jäljet. Kuka lie  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Kirjoittelin jo juttua läskipyöräretkestä Oulangan kansallispuistoon tuonne Kuusamon ketjuun, mutta ajattelin, että tässä fatbikeketjussa asia saattaisi näin pääsiäisloman alla herättää kiinnostusta:

Viime viikolla J T K linkitti Kuusamossa ajetaan ketjuun harrim:n tekemän hienon videon läskipyöräilystä Oulangan kansallispuiston erämaareitillä. Itse tykkään retkeillä, ajaa pitkään ja tutkia "uusia" paikkoja läskillä ja siitähän se ajatus sitten Kuusamon keikasta lähtikin, kun tiedossa oli vapaa viikonloppu sekä hieno pakkaskeli viikon suojakelijakson jälkeen.

Perjantaina tutkin karttoja ja keräsin tietoja reiteistä ja olosuhteista eri lähteistä ja sopivilla kontakteilla löytyikin todella hyviä reittivinkkejä. Suunnitelmana oli ajaa lauantaina aamulla Kuusamoon, jättää auto luontokeskuksen parkkipaikalle ja viedä yöpymiskamppeet sopivalle autiotuvalle. No eihän se oikein uni maistunut, kun ajatukset oli seuraavan päivän seikkailuissa ja niin tulikin startattua auto ennen aamu neljää kohti Oulankaa. Aamusta oli mukava ajella kohti auringon nousua ja perillä Oulangan luontokeskuksella olin hyvissä ajoin ennen aamukahdeksaa :Hymy: 

Suunnitelma oli ajella lauantaina puiston pohjoisosan autiotuville ja laavuille johtavia huoltoreittejä, yöpyä autiotuvassa ja sunnuntaina ajaa videossa nähty erämaareitti. Pohjoisosan reiteissä oli kuitenkin liikaakin ajettavaa kahdelle päivälle ja niinpä erämaareitin ajaminen jäi seuraavalle kerralle! 

Yön vietin Taivalkönkään autiotuvassa, joka on todella kauniilla paikalla. Tupa vain oli aika iso, joten tuvan saaminen lämpimäksi otti vähän aikaa. Lisäksi tuvassa asustaa hiiri, joka söi lauantai päivän aikana tuvalle jättämäni eväät! Edellisen yön valvominen kuitenkin vaati sen verran veroa, että 7 tunnin tehollisen läskipyöräilyn ja illallisen jälkeen nukkumatti tuli klo 20 ja paria kaminan uudelleen sytyttämistä lukuunottamatta unta riitti aamu kahdeksaan!

Alueella on oivalliset olosuhteet läskipyöräretkeilylle. Puistossa on monta autiotupaa ja laavua ja ainakin viime viikonloppuna monelle tuvalle johti hyväkuntoinen kelkan jälki. Lisäksi lähes koko Karhunkierros on kävelty lumikengillä ja polku on sopiva myös läskipyörälle. Näiden lisäksi alueella on paljon poromiesten kelkkauria, joita oli mukava kruisailla. Rukan nettisivuilla on vielä tieto, että tämä kaikki on jopa ihan sallittua toimintaa :Hymy: 


Oulangan_ajelut by anotsook, on Flickr



P3210410 by anotsook, on Flickr

P3220540 by anotsook, on Flickr

Ajettu reitti ja muuta informaatiota löytyy täältä

Lisää kuvia Flickrissä

Eli jos olet suuntaamassa pääsiäislomalle Kuusamoon, ota ihmeessä pyörä mukaan!

Edit: niin joo, lauantaina mittariin kertyi vähän reilu 50km ja sunnuntaina n. 34km. Kilometrejä tuli maltillisesti, kun kuski oli niin häkeltynyt maisemien kauneudesta :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Tuolta jäältä löytyi lumeenpainautuneena selvät Big Fat Larryn jäljet. Kuka lie



Minä minä minä  :Hymy:  

Ja Jäsen a-o:lla pikkasen eeppinen reissu Kuusamossa, Oulangassa !!!! Kääk, tuonne on päästävä !!

----------


## Jakke81

Jeh tuo a-o:n reissun tapanen ois mahtavaa entisenä kuusamolaisena... Antaisipa kalenteri tarpeeksi päiviä

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^^ mahtireissu a-o:lla.

----------


## artzi

^^*^^  :No huh!:  Joko tässä pitää ensi talvea alkaa säätämään? Pääsiäisenä ei ehtis kuin sinne ja takaisin...

----------


## jcool

Olen malttamattomana odotellut, että tulisi jo kesäkausi. Syksyllä aloitin Fatboylla kurvailun ja koko ajan kevään edetessä kasvaa fiilis siirtyä jo muihin pyöriin... Stumpy on ollut talven seisokissa sohvan takana ja en voinut vastustaa kiusausta. Pienet säädöt ja räntäsateeseen fiilisteleen -- JÄRKYTYS! :-) Voi kiesus mikä rimpula ja rytkähti selkäkin tuolla lumisella mutkapolulla. Eturatas halusi muljuta joka suuntaan, vaikka oli ice spikerit alla ja kohtuu matalalla ilmanpaineella. Ajamisen kontrolli oli tipotiessään ja piti ihan liikaa keskittyä eturattaan hallintaan. Ei voinut mutkissa fiilistellä yhtään, kun eturatas ei pitänyt. Aika kivaa oli kuitenkin taas kokeilla. Osaa taas arvostaa läskiä!

En sano, että täpäri oli huono pyörä, mutta taidanpa vaan kiltisti jatkaa fiilistelyä läskillä kunnes sulaa polut. Kyllä se vaan läski on talvella mahtava ajaa.

----------


## Arskav

Aika samat ajatukset kun testasin jäykkäperää..oli ajatus että kaipaan jo kovempaa vauhtia lumilyllerryksen keskellä...mutta oli kyllä rimpulan oloinen ei voi muuta sanoa!

----------


## jcool

> Aika samat ajatukset kun testasin jäykkäperää..oli ajatus että kaipaan jo kovempaa vauhtia lumilyllerryksen keskellä...mutta oli kyllä rimpulan oloinen ei voi muuta sanoa!



Niinpä, vauhti oli myös mielessä. Onneksi en loukannut itseäni pahemmin ja jousitus hoiti hommansa hienosti.

----------


## noniinno

Testasin pitkästä aikaa 27,5 Mondrakeria jäykkistä, ja voi onni ja autuus kun fillari suorastaan lensi eteenpäin, nastarenkaat purivat jäiseen polkuun kuin sirkkelinterät ja kanttailu sulallakin polulla oli silkkaa nautintoa. Pitkästä aikaa pääsi ajamaan lyllertämisen sijaan. Kyllä läski on lumipoluilla hyvä, ei siitä sen enempää.

----------


## Arskav

> Testasin pitkästä aikaa 27,5 Mondrakeria jäykkistä, ja voi onni ja autuus kun fillari suorastaan lensi eteenpäin, nastarenkaat purivat jäiseen polkuun kuin sirkkelinterät ja kanttailu sulallakin polulla oli silkkaa nautintoa. Pitkästä aikaa pääsi ajamaan lyllertämisen sijaan. Kyllä läski on lumipoluilla hyvä, ei siitä sen enempää.



Se on maku asia se  :Vink:  saanko udella minkä merkkisellä läskillä olet talvet lyllertänyt?

----------


## elasto

> Onko tää vaan harhaluulo vai ihan faktaa kun tuntuu että oulussa fatbike suosio kukoistaa..ainakin foorumillakin tuntuu olevan aika monta läskeilijää!



Siellä Oulussa tuollaiselle läskipyörälle on ehkä hieman enemmän oikeaa käyttöä kuin täällä etelässä. Täällä niillä ajelee lähinnä vaan läskipyöräilyä lähes uskontona pitävät hörhöt.

----------


## tinke77

Ne siellä mitään ajele, kuvia vaan räpsivät   :Vink: .

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Siellä Oulussa tuollaiselle läskipyörälle on ehkä hieman enemmän oikeaa käyttöä kuin täällä etelässä. Täällä niillä ajelee lähinnä vaan läskipyöräilyä lähes uskontona pitävät hörhöt.



Aika jyrkkä mielipide, vai oliks tääki nyt vaan läppää? 

Mun mielestä tolla nyt on vaan kiva ajaa niin kesällä kuin talvella, kun en paremmasta tiedä.

----------


## Arskav

> Aika jyrkkä mielipide, vai oliks tääki nyt vaan läppää? 
> 
> Mun mielestä tolla nyt on vaan kiva ajaa niin kesällä kuin talvella, kun en paremmasta tiedä.



Kai nuo on vaan pieniä provoja  itse en enää vaihda kesälläkään rimpulaan! Ja niin täällä POHJOISESSA on monelta muultakin sivistyneeltä kuullut

----------


## ealex

Saksassa Hibike-kaupassa, lisäksi siellä oli myös baby-Fatboy:

----------


## elasto

> Aika jyrkkä mielipide, vai oliks tääki nyt vaan läppää? 
> 
> Mun mielestä tolla nyt on vaan kiva ajaa niin kesällä kuin talvella, kun en paremmasta tiedä.



Ei ollu läppää, mutta se olikin vaan mun mielipide. Itse en tykkää ajella läskillä kuin silloin jos olosuhteet siihen pakottavat. Esimerkiksi talvella kun on reilusti lunta. Niitä olosuhteita on täällä etelässä ollut aika vähän viimisen parin vuoden aikana mitä olen läskipyörän omistanut. Jokainen tyylillään ja tämä menee tässä ketjussa jo täysin OT:n puolelle.

----------


## noniinno

> Se on maku asia se  saanko udella minkä merkkisellä läskillä olet talvet lyllertänyt?



Icanbikesin kuitua. Jotta en tulisi väärinymmärretyksi, niin  todettakoon että olen tässä kuluneen talven aikan viettänyt pyllerön selässä todella hienoja hetkiä ja kokenut rutkasti uusia elämyksiä. Eli kyllä fiilistelty on fatbikella, monta kertaa viikossa. Talven tulo ei enää ole sellainen peikko kuin aiemmin, lunta jopa jotenkin tavallaan odottaa. Nyt on vaan aika fiilistellä vähän eri asioilla, enkä itse ole löytänyt paksujen renkaiden hienoutta sulan maan ajelussa.

----------


## Arskav

> Icanbikesin kuitua. Jotta en tulisi väärinymmärretyksi, niin  todettakoon että olen tässä kuluneen talven aikan viettänyt pyllerön selässä todella hienoja hetkiä ja kokenut rutkasti uusia elämyksiä. Eli kyllä fiilistelty on fatbikella, monta kertaa viikossa. Talven tulo ei enää ole sellainen peikko kuin aiemmin, lunta jopa jotenkin tavallaan odottaa. Nyt on vaan aika fiilistellä vähän eri asioilla, enkä itse ole löytänyt paksujen renkaiden hienoutta sulan maan ajelussa.



Okei. Pyörästä ei ainakaan jää kiinni  mutta ymmärrän pointtisi!

----------


## brilleaux

> Täällä niillä ajelee lähinnä vaan läskipyöräilyä lähes uskontona pitävät hörhöt.



Sieltähän se järjen ääni ja totuuden torvi taas törähti.  :Leveä hymy:  Oikein trolliasu päällä.
Voinpahan sitten sanoa olevani uskossa. Kerrankin elämässäni.  :Vink:

----------


## freerider70

Itse kokeilin täpäriä piiiitkän tauon jälkeen ja ainoa selkeä asia mikä jäi kaivelemaan oli ohjaustangon kapeus verrattuna läskin tankoon, muuten oli yhtä kivaa. Ja leveämpi tankokin on tulossa :-)

----------


## elasto

> Sieltähän se järjen ääni ja totuuden torvi taas törähti.  Oikein trolliasu päällä.
> Voinpahan sitten sanoa olevani uskossa. Kerrankin elämässäni.



Myönnetään, että tuossa oli jo pieni trollin viitta yllä. Täällä kun jotkut läskipyöräilijät ottaa niin herkästi kuumaa jos läskipyöriä sattuu yhtään kritisoimaan. Paitsi esim. alkuperäiset läskisedät, jotka minutkin tähän jaloon ja pyhään pyöräilyn alalajiin tutustutti pari vuotta sitten. Heitä ei paljoa muiden mielipiteet kiinnosta.

Pointtina kuitenkin oli, että itselleni näkisin pohjoisessa enempi käyttöä läskipyörälle verrattuna etelään, koska noniinnon tavoin itsekin tykkään ajella sillä vain sulan maan ajan ulkopuolella. Tämä on kuitenkin vaan oma mielipiteeni eikä kenenkään tulisi siitä pahoittaa mieltään.

Mitä taas tulee tähän tappeluun kapeat vs. läskit kumit, niin se ei mielestäni kuulu tähän ketjuun. Kuten jo aikaisemminkin sanoin, niin jokainen tyylillään ja täällä saa ihan rauhassa fiilistellä läskipyöräilyä. Voidaan jatkaa vääntöä läskipyöräilyn ja muun maastopyöräilyn välillä vaikka jossain toisessa ketjussa.

Tärkeintä pyöräilyssä on mielestäni tehdä sitä mistä itse tykkää eikä muiden mielipiteistä kannata liikaa välittää. Peace ja mukavaa fiilistelyä kaikille läskifaneille!  :Hymy:

----------


## Alottelia-14

> täällä saa ihan rauhassa fiilistellä läskipyöräilyä. Voidaan jatkaa vääntöä läskipyöräilyn ja muun maastopyöräilyn välillä vaikka jossain toisessa ketjussa.



Just näin.  :Hymy:  *feissipeukku*



Itse hurahdin läskeilyyn muiden perässä vasta viime vuonna, mutta tykkään kovasti. Lumet on etelästä sulanut jo aikaa sitten, eikä sitä muutenkaan paljoa tänä talvena ollut, mutta läski on edelleen käytössä. Täpäri odottelee vielä vuoroaan, ehkä vähän pidempäänkin. Kävin sillä yhden pikkulenkin heittämässä, mutta ei se vaan tuntunut enää ykkösjutulta. Olihan se ketterä ja menihän kuten täpärin pitääkin mennä, mutta joku siitä vaan puuttui. Itse kuittasin tilanteen makuasioiksi, enkä ajatellut lähteä täpäriketjuihin huutelemaan, että ostakaa kaikki läskit, niin pääsette pyöräilyn makuun. Minusta tämä on vaan hienoa, että löytyy vaihtoehtoja, eikä kaikkien tarvitse kopioida toisiaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Onkos tässä ketjussa muuten ensimmäistäkään pitkän linjan läskeilijää (siis oikeesti vuosien takaa) vai ajavatko he vain ilman, että joka käänteessä ylistävät laitteen etevyyttä.


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## HC Andersen

Vuonna 2011 läskin ostanu nöösi ilmoittautuu....

----------


## rjrm

Ylen mukaan niitä on myyty vasta vuoden verran, joten eipäs huudella siellä.

----------


## Kemizti

HooCeen lisäksi ainaki mutanaama, shimaani, zipo ketänäitänyt on.. Itse kuulun myöhäisherännäisiin..

----------


## HC Andersen

Ai niin mutta enhän mä aja läskillä, vaan 170mm peräisellä laihaläskillä

----------


## Bässi

Piti oikein kaivaa naftaliinista tuo läski ja kokeilla kesäajoa. Onhan se vaikeempaa kuin talvella, levee rengas ei mene ruohikon välissä niin helposti kun taas kapeella pääsee pujotellen. Eli ymmärrän kyllä Elastoakin
Kivaa se oli kuitenkin...

----------


## Arskav

Mutta saa kait täällä fiilistellä läskiä vaikka olisit ekaa kertaa ajamassa..eikä kielletä myöskään kehumasta sitä verrattuna vaikka jopoon jos siltä tuntuu..eikö tämä nimen omaa ole fiilistely ketju! Siksi mua askarruttaa noi ketkä tulee suolaamaan jos jollain on kivaa..😕ei mulla muuta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Läskifiilistelyä varten tämän ketjun alunperin perustinkin, jos läskit vituttaa niin tätä ei tartte lukea, niinku en minäkään käy lukemassa maantiekiekko keskusteluja.

----------


## kmw

Tokavika Lohja24:ssa Ässän Puksutin oli ihan uunituore ja yhden kierroksen ajoin. Välitön addiktio. Sitten muutama lainapyörä oli alla ja nyt ei muita maastopyöriä ole. Noh, Sträkleri on semmonen hyrpiidi että sopivilla renkailla lähes samat lenkit silläkin.

Bässiltä runollisromantillinen kuva.

----------


## Poy

Ainakin tänään kelpasi läskin kyyti loskakelillä. Myös ohutrenkaisen jälkeä näkyi, mutta läskillä varmaan pääsi vielä paremmin.

----------


## Lauttis

Mä vasta 2012 sain hankittua läskin. Enää ei ole kapearenkaisia metsäpyöriä. Leveellä renkaalla osuu paremmin kiveen ja muihin esteisiin.

----------


## mutanaama

Germaanin ratkaisu fillaritelineongelmaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

*Käynnistää Huskvarnaa*

Greenman ja Shimaani kai kärkipäässä Puksujensa kanssa. Sitten oli tota epämääräistä setäryhmää 2010 ja 2011 taitteessa. Minä ja jotain muita erakoita samoja aikoja alettiin sekoilla. Studsleyn kasaan saatuani oli liikkeellä tornari, jonka mukaan läskejä oli kolmisenkymmentä ajossa.

----------


## kyprok

> Läskifiilistelyä varten tämän ketjun alunperin perustinkin, jos läskit vituttaa niin tätä ei tartte lukea, niinku en minäkään käy lukemassa maantiekiekko keskusteluja.



Vielä vähemmän tarvii lähteä trollaamaan.

----------


## brilleaux

> Onkos tässä ketjussa muuten ensimmäistäkään pitkän linjan läskeilijää (siis oikeesti vuosien takaa) vai ajavatko he vain ilman, että joka käänteessä ylistävät laitteen etevyyttä.
> Tapatalkista iKälättimellä



Ajavat, epäilen. 
Allekirjoittanut ylistää laitteen etevyyttä joka käänteessä kai juuri siksi koska tuoreena läskin omistajana on laitteesta edelleen niin kovin haltioissaan. <3

----------


## qalleK

Läski kävi lyllertämässä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Olipa tutunnäköistä maastoa :Hymy:   Hienosti myös näkyi miten keula tekee toitä joten ei kai se täysin turha läskissäkään ole.

----------


## Isä nitro

Keskeisen Suomen läskikuskit hoi! Pääsisäistä olen tulossa sinne viettämään ja kyselen mikä on tilanne maakunnan metsissä? Hiihdot lienevät ohi, joten latupohjia sopii ajella vai? Tarkemmin on kyse Saarijärven seudusta, ja sää näyttäisi pitkän ennusteen mukaan pysyvän suht samanlaisena.

----------


## kmw

> Läski kävi lyllertämässä...



Mukava raina, dänksistä. Maisemat oli hyvinkin tuttuja, mutta kamala kiire qallqK:lla. Mistä moinen hätä? Kuvaajalla ei näemmä ole vielä tietoa/ymmärrystä Setävauhdista  :Hymy:

----------


## qalleK

> Mukava raina, dänksistä. Maisemat oli hyvinkin tuttuja, mutta kamala kiire qallqK:lla. Mistä moinen hätä? Kuvaajalla ei näemmä ole vielä tietoa/ymmärrystä Setävauhdista



Vaikka en ainakaan myönnä olevani vielä setämies, niin täytyy kyllä tunnustaa, että jotenkin vaan se vauhti kasvoi heti kun tiedosti kameran pyörivän  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## pavel

> Läski kävi lyllertämässä.



Hienosti tehty video!

----------


## brilleaux

Ja läskit Tahkolle sitten, oma "kilpasarja" avattu !  :Vink: 

https://www.facebook.com/tahkomtb/ph...type=1&fref=nf

----------


## mutanaama

> Ajavat, epäilen. 
> Allekirjoittanut ylistää laitteen etevyyttä joka käänteessä kai juuri siksi koska tuoreena läskin omistajana on laitteesta edelleen niin kovin haltioissaan. <3



Juuri näin.

----------


## ealex

Kuka vielä muistaa, kuinka syksyllä täällä puhuttiin läskipyörien olevan nykyään enempi kesämaastureita ja talvikäytön jäävän marginaaliseksi. Johtui siitä, että viime kesänä on hankittu läskiä ehkä enemmän, kuin aikaisemmin yhteensä.  :Sarkastinen: 

Ihmekö että keväällä ollaan taas sitä mieltä, että läski on talvipyörä, kun niitä on hankittu talvikäyttöön ja hehkutettu talvikäyttöön melko runsasti muutaman edellisen kuukauden. Palataan asiaan syksyllä.  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Juuri näin.



Eikö se vanha sanonta ollut, että 
_Kell' onni on, se onnen kätkeköön._
Hieman kyllä tätä vanhaa sanontaa uhmaten olen syytänyt tännekin kuvia talven reissuilta, ainakin itseni olen saanut läskillä onnelliseksi :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

> Tokavika Lohja24:ssa Ässän Puksutin oli ihan uunituore ja yhden kierroksen ajoin. Välitön addiktio.



Okei, minä olen aina kuulunut siihen järveä kiertävään turistiryhmään eli en ollut näkemässä  :Vink:

----------


## Ari71

Vaasan Öjen Rocks!

----------


## Arskav

Makeen kivistä maastoa!  Tykkään!! juurikin mukavaa läski maastoa..jospas se täällä oulussakin tuo lumi sullaa ennen jussia.

----------


## greenman

Retropyörä kävi metsässä.

----------


## Jukkis

^ Mitkäs kumekset nuo taas ovatkaan ? Taitavat olla nelituumaiset, vaiko ?
Edessä sittenkin 3.8 Larry, blogia vilkaisin  :Vink:  Ja takana Surlyn Endo ?

----------


## greenman

Takana aito ja alkuperäinen Endomorph. Parhautta.

----------


## Jukkis

^ Ehdit vastata sillä välin kun mä editoin postiani  :Vink:

----------


## Alottelia-14

Laitetaanpa fiilistelyketjuun, koska fiiliksiähän tämä herätti.  :Hymy: 

Tänään oli ilmestynyt polun varteen A4-printti tekstillä "MOPOLLA AJO KIELLETTY". Mopon jälkiä ei osunut silmiin mistään, mutta varmaankin fättiksen jälki lumessa voi siltä näyttää jollekin.

Annanko asian olla ja oletan, että lapun jättäjä vain ennakoi tulevia mopoja, eikä koko asia koske läskipyöräilijää mitenkään? Vai tulostanko asiallisen vastineen polkupyörästä viisituumaisilla renkailla, aiheeseen liittyvän linkin kera?

Onko jollain tullut samanlaista tilannetta vastaan? Teitkö jotain/mitä ja mitä siitä seurasi? Ei tässä kuitenkaan ole tarkoitus saada ketään hernehtimään ja oletankin asian olevan vain väärinkäsitys.

----------


## Ski

> Laitetaanpa fiilistelyketjuun, koska fiiliksiähän tämä herätti. 
> 
> Tänään oli ilmestynyt polun varteen A4-printti tekstillä "MOPOLLA AJO KIELLETTY". Mopon jälkiä ei osunut silmiin mistään, mutta varmaankin fättiksen jälki lumessa voi siltä näyttää jollekin.
> 
> Annanko asian olla ja oletan, että lapun jättäjä vain ennakoi tulevia mopoja, eikä koko asia koske läskipyöräilijää mitenkään? Vai tulostanko asiallisen vastineen polkupyörästä viisituumaisilla renkailla, aiheeseen liittyvän linkin kera?
> 
> Onko jollain tullut samanlaista tilannetta vastaan? Teitkö jotain/mitä ja mitä siitä seurasi? Ei tässä kuitenkaan ole tarkoitus saada ketään hernehtimään ja oletankin asian olevan vain väärinkäsitys.



Anna olla. Pyöräsi ei ole mopo. Ajelet niinku ennenkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## JKK

On kyllä Muklukissa surket renkaat ensiasennus renkaina. Tämän aamun räntäloskassa ei meinannut eteenpäin päästä. Piti kivikon kelvillä yksikohta taluttaakin. Vähänkin isompi mäki, niin sutimaan alkoi vaikka kuinka painoa taakse siirsi.

----------


## HC Andersen

> On kyllä Muklukissa surket renkaat ensiasennus renkaina. Tämän aamun räntäloskassa ei meinannut eteenpäin päästä. Piti kivikon kelvillä yksikohta taluttaakin. Vähänkin isompi mäki, niin sutimaan alkoi vaikka kuinka painoa taakse siirsi.



Mitkäs siinä on?

----------


## kyprok

Muistaakseni complete muklukeissa on aina olleet ensiasennusrenkaina Surlyn Natet. Halvemmissa 27TPI ja kalliimmissa 120TPI. Beargreasessa taas sitten tulee 45N Dillinger 4. näin ainakin uusimmissa malleissa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Laitetaanpa fiilistelyketjuun, koska fiiliksiähän tämä herätti. 
> 
> Tänään oli ilmestynyt polun varteen A4-printti tekstillä "MOPOLLA AJO KIELLETTY". Mopon jälkiä ei osunut silmiin mistään, mutta varmaankin fättiksen jälki lumessa voi siltä näyttää jollekin.
> 
> Annanko asian olla ja oletan, että lapun jättäjä vain ennakoi tulevia mopoja, eikä koko asia koske läskipyöräilijää mitenkään? Vai tulostanko asiallisen vastineen polkupyörästä viisituumaisilla renkailla, aiheeseen liittyvän linkin kera?
> 
> Onko jollain tullut samanlaista tilannetta vastaan? Teitkö jotain/mitä ja mitä siitä seurasi? Ei tässä kuitenkaan ole tarkoitus saada ketään hernehtimään ja oletankin asian olevan vain väärinkäsitys.



Melkein repisin pois, mopopoikiahan tuo vaan provosoi rälläämään jos sattuvat näkemään.

----------


## Jukkis

Meiläläisen läskiäpä luullaankin moottoripyöräksi !! Asun kylätien varressa, jonka päässä asuu eläkeläisnainen. Omistaa Tojota Variksen, eikä uskalla kelirikkoaikana ajaa ensinkään kotterollaan perille asti vaan jättää sen puolimatkaan. Yks päivä juttelin hänen kanssaan, jolloin totesi: "On tuota tietä pitkin uskaltanut joku moottoripyörällä ajaa."


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## rjrm

Minä ajaisin kuten ennenkin. Lisäksi vois päristellä huulilla moottorin ääntä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Lisäksi vois päristellä huulilla moottorin ääntä.



Sillälailla antaa itsestään idiootin vaikutelman, parempi olisi päristinkaasukahva.

----------


## Arskav

Kyllä minä leikkaisin maitopurkista räpättimet pinnoihin..niinku silloin varhais puberteettisessä uhmaiässä!

----------


## JackOja

Se kuuluu ainoastaan ajaessa. Tuolla päristimellä saa ääntä aikaan vaikka liikennevaloissa seisoessa.

----------


## Jukkis

> Takana aito ja alkuperäinen Endomorph. Parhautta.



Erittäin hieno muuten tuo retropyöräsi. Kaikinpuolin piristävää vaihtelua.
Et ilmeisemmin isommin jumppaile rengastuksesi kanssa vaan ajat paksullasi tuolla samalla setillä vuodet ympäriinsä ?

----------


## Ski

Isosyöte 1.4.2015

----------


## Ski



----------


## mutanaama

> Eikö se vanha sanonta ollut, että 
> _Kell' onni on, se onnen kätkeköön._
> Hieman kyllä tätä vanhaa sanontaa uhmaten olen syytänyt tännekin kuvia talven reissuilta, ainakin itseni olen saanut läskillä onnelliseksi



Juu, onnen syvin olemus on siinä, ettei himoitse uutta, vaan että mitä sulla jo on. Vielä ei ole löytynyt voittajaa kolme vuotta vanhalle BG-rungolle.  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

> Erittäin hieno muuten tuo retropyöräsi. Kaikinpuolin piristävää vaihtelua.
> Et ilmeisemmin isommin jumppaile rengastuksesi kanssa vaan ajat paksullasi tuolla samalla setillä vuodet ympäriinsä ?



Kiitti.

En ole kokenut tarvetta toisille kumeille. Toisaalta ajelen tuolla aika vähän kesäisin ja muutenkin se on enemmän tommonen retkipyörä ollut viimeaikoina.

----------


## jcool

Pyhällä fiilistelemässä

----------


## Pekka T L

> Pyhällä fiilistelemässä



Pitikö tossa joku kuva olla?

----------


## Ski

Syötteen Ahmatuvan alatupa.


Reitti Rytivaarasta takas.

----------


## Jukkis

Malttamattomana odotan ekaa lumetonta kuvaa Suomi-neidon yläpäästä,,,

----------


## OKS

> Malttamattomana odotan ekaa lumetonta kuvaa Suomi-neidon yläpäästä,,,



Eiköhän täällä vielä muutama viikko lumistella. Rovaniemellä virallinen lumitilanne 104 senttiä. Suomi-neidon yläpäässä jonkin verran vähemmän.

Sen verran lumi ja jääpaanne täälläkin jo sulailee, että läskipyörä pääsee oikeuksiinsa sohjossa ajellessa.

----------


## Janos86

Täällä aloitteleva läski kuljettaja käynyt muutaman kerran ajelemassa ja mukavaa puuhaa, tässä eiliseltä fiilistelyä kun sattui nätti kelikin. Takavaihtaja otti paluumatkalla hieman osumaa kun risukon läpi menin ja paksu oksa sitä hieman tuhosi

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]URL=[/COLOR]http://s1019.photobucket.com/user/Ye...7431.jpg.html][/URL]

----------


## mni

> Retropyörä kävi metsässä.
> 
> ...perusretkievästä...



Suojaos ja kolmen Michelin-tähden retket.




> kolme tähteä, jos ... ruoanlaittotaito ja ruokakulttuuri kokonaisuudessaan ovat poikkeuksellisen hyviä ... oman, varta vasten tehdyn matkan arvoinen.

----------


## sixsixone

Lunta löytyy vielä Vantaan Petikostakin.

----------


## 2cka

Mukulat tiputettu anoppilaan, reissulla Arabia-Hietaranta-Arabia ei yhtäkään suonenpullistusta, Hesarillakaan ei auton autoa ni rauhassa sai suhailla.




iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## jcool

Pyhän reitit (edellisen sivun kuva oli tuosta lintutornilta jängällä):

----------


## jcool

Pyhätunturin fiilistelyn jatkoa...

----------


## jcool

Laitetaan vielä yks Pyhän fiilistely...

----------


## jcool

Kokonaisuutena Pyhällä ihan vauhdikasta ajoa tarjolla! Taidan laittaa videon, jossa eksyin laskettelurinteen puolelle. Kyllä siinä ihmiset tuijotti, kun itse laskettelin noin 60km/h läskillä :-) En tiedä oliko laillista, mutta en päässyt muutenkaan alas, sori...

----------


## Jahvetti

Vielä viimenen spämmi tätä pyörää kun se taitaa olla nyt valmis. Vähän jännitti mitä hanuri sanoo uuteen satulaan kun se on seitsemän vuotta ollut eri sdg bel airien hyväilyssä mutta yllättävän hyvän tuntunen on tuo Gilles uutenakin.

----------


## Shimaani

> Pyhän reitit (edellisen sivun kuva oli tuosta lintutornilta jängällä): *nipskartta*



 Persana. Ihan oikeastiko herra Pyhä panostaa talvipööräämiseen? Tuohan olis Setäiskun paikka.

----------


## jcool

H



> Persana. Ihan oikeastiko herra Pyhä panostaa talvipööräämiseen? Tuohan olis Setäiskun paikka.



No alku on hyvä. Oikeasti reitit loppuu alkuunsa, jos haluaa pitempään ajaa. Jollakin vehkeellä lanattu reitti. Ei toimi, oikeasti! Pitäis olla kovempi pohja, mutta lana heittää pehmeän pinnan siihen. Tykkäsin kuitenkin, koska korkeuserot oli hienot! Laitan videon huomenna...

----------


## MARA84

> Vielä viimenen spämmi tätä pyörää kun se taitaa olla nyt valmis. Vähän jännitti mitä hanuri sanoo uuteen satulaan kun se on seitsemän vuotta ollut eri sdg bel airien hyväilyssä mutta yllättävän hyvän tuntunen on tuo Gilles uutenakin.



Löysit sitten komian pyörätelineen.

----------


## Alottelia-14

> 4. Muista mainita, miten hymyilyttää ennen lenkkiä, lenkin aikana ja lenkin jälkeen. kerro samalla, että täysjoustosi kerää varastossa pölyä käyttämättömyyttään.
> 5. Muista kehua, miten muut pyörän ja sen kuljettajan havainneet ihmiset ovat haltioissaan näkemästään.



Apua, vain nämä kaksi osuu ja nekin vain osittain, mulla taitaa olla vielä pitkä matka tosiläskiksi.  :Irvistys: 

Tai ei noitakaan juuri tuu ääneen mainostettua, vaikka se noin meneekin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

> Löysit sitten komian pyörätelineen.



 :Vink:  Jep, en voinut vastustaa kun oli noin komea pinkka tehty.

----------


## jcool

Pyhältä video. Alussa oli aamujää treenit ja pyhä alkaa vasta kohdasta 0:34...

----------


## Pekka T L

> Pyhältä video. Alussa oli aamujää treenit ja pyhä alkaa vasta kohdasta 0:34...



Aika haipakkaa päästelet, kulkispa itelläkin noin. Mikä stemmi sulla on tuossa?

----------


## jcool

> Aika haipakkaa päästelet, kulkispa itelläkin noin. Mikä stemmi sulla on tuossa?



Moro, Spankin Spoon: http://spank-ind.com/products/stem/spoon-2-0-stem

Oikeastaan eka kertaa pääsin kunnolla ajaan Fatboylla. Pakko sanoa, että fantastinen pyörä. Selkeästi polkukoneen oloinen, leikkisä ja agressiivinen. Tuo lyhyt stemmi on ihan huippu. Pitoa tulee takarenkaalle enemmän, oiskohan 40/60 painojakauma nykyisellään. Stemmi ei pilaa nousukykyä ja osa hiihtäjistä ihmettelikin: "Et kai sä vaan noussut tuosta, pitikö taluttaa". Ei pitänyt talutella, mutta pulssi takoi välillä maksimia. Oikeastaan hiihtäjät oli aina hitaampia ja piti tauottaa omaa ajoa, ettei satu samaan nousuun hiihtäjien kanssa. Jos ajais toisen kerran saman lenkin, olisin varmaan hullumpi. Vauhtinälkää jäi päälle ja jotenkin pyörä menettään loistoaan Oulun tasamailla ajaessa.

 Laskun jälkeen löytyy aina nousu. :-)

----------


## TheMiklu

Hieno video jcool! Tunnelma kohillaan ja "oujea" etc. kommentit kruunas kaiken  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka T L

> Moro, Spankin Spoon: http://spank-ind.com/products/stem/spoon-2-0-stem
> 
> nipsnaps
>  Laskun jälkeen löytyy aina nousu. :-)



Itellä oli Mondrager Stoic 20 mm stemmi mutta siinä oli jo liikaa nousua pituuteen nähden, alkoi jo haitata nousukykyä. Vaihdoin sitten Ibiksestä Ritchey Comp 60 mm 30 asteisen stemmin. Jotain kun löytäisi noiden välistä niin sitten ois ihan täydellinen.

----------


## Dalmore

> Vielä viimenen spämmi tätä pyörää kun se taitaa olla nyt valmis. Vähän jännitti mitä hanuri sanoo uuteen satulaan kun se on seitsemän vuotta ollut eri sdg bel airien hyväilyssä mutta yllättävän hyvän tuntunen on tuo Gilles uutenakin.



Komia on. Heitäppä oma arviosi noista Jumbo Jimeistä vaikka tuonne rengaskeskusteluun. Lähinnä tuo sulanmaan/kurakon toiminta kiinnostaisi. Itsellä nuo pohdinnassa kesäkäyttöön.

----------


## brilleaux

> Itellä oli Mondrager Stoic 20 mm stemmi mutta siinä oli jo liikaa nousua pituuteen nähden, alkoi jo haitata nousukykyä. Vaihdoin sitten Ibiksestä Ritchey Comp 60 mm 30 asteisen stemmin. Jotain kun löytäisi noiden välistä niin sitten ois ihan täydellinen.



Hopen 50mm 25asteisena toimii mulla Fatboyssa pirun hyvin. On vähäniinku justeikämelekein.

----------


## helmijak

Laitanpa teille läskillä ajaville tiedoksi, että bongasin tänään Kiotossa viiden läskifillaroijan porukan. Paljonhan täällä Japanissa näkee fillareita, mutta nuo olivat ekat läskit, jotka olen täällä lomallani nähnyt eli kyllä pisti vähän silmään^^. Olin bussissa, joten merkit jäi näkemättä - tuskin nuo niitä White'ja kuitenkaan oli...Heillä näytti olevan satulatkin oikealla korkeudella, mutta 98 % pyöräilöistä näkyy ajavan 'polvet korvissa'. Niin, ja juuri kukaan ei käytä kypärää, paitsi joskus kyydissä olevat pikkulapset ja ne harvat, joilla on cyklocrossari.

----------


## Pekka T L

> Hopen 50mm 25asteisena toimii mulla Fatboyssa pirun hyvin. On vähäniinku justeikämelekein.



Tuota toivon stemmiä ei  vaan taida enää mistään löytää  :Irvistys:

----------


## brilleaux

Näin olen kuullut, omanikin löysin käytettynä.

----------


## Shimaani

> Tuota toivon stemmiä ei  vaan taida enää mistään löytää



 Ehhehehee, jos täällä sais myyvä niin kertoisin että kullanvärisenä löytyy muuuutama.

----------


## Tank Driver

Onko noin...

----------


## kyprok

> Tuota toivon stemmiä ei  vaan taida enää mistään löytää



Uudempaa mallia saa 20 -asteen nousulla.

----------


## artzi

Jos saa pyytää, niin kuvitelkaa tuohon ruohot maahan ja nuo puut täysillä kukassa. Siinä pieni ihminen sitten istuu ja syö eväitä.  :Hymy:  Nyt sataa vettä ja tuuli vinkuu korvissa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oltiin Petjalan kanssa kotioloja paossa Lopella.







Marskin metsästysmaja





Pilkuttimen Laavu




Hyviä ruokia ja juomia oli riittäväästi.

----------


## a-o

@ylläs
Onhan täälläkin ajettavaa polkua ja uraa

----------


## Arskav

Ai että mää ootan noita sulanmaan kelejä! Mukavaahan se on lumessakin mennä mutta kutkuttaa ajatuskin mennä kuivalla baanalla

----------


## Ski

Ny on fiilistelyä, sulalla että lumisella kamaralla. Huippukuvia !!!!  :Hymy:

----------


## makton

Mikähän mahtaa olla poronpolun tilanne noin muuten lumien osalta, kuvissa ei ainakaan kauheasti näkynyt.

----------


## Juha Jokila

No jos lumetonta ja kuivaa polkua haluaa ajaa, niin tulee tänne meille ajamaan. Löytyy noin 5-6h Kalliobaanareittiä täysin lumesta vapaana ja tosta Raisiosta saadaan toinen samanlainen lenkki. Siellä on yleensä vähän märempää, mutta tuskin pahasti kuitenkaan. Sellainen A2 keltaisen kevätleiri?

----------


## HC Andersen

Poronpolulla oli vaihtelevasti lunta, välillä oli lähes kesäisen kuivaa ja välillä sohjoa 15cm, pääosin sulaa.

----------


## Kärrä

> Tuota toivon stemmiä ei  vaan taida enää mistään löytää



Googleen "hope stem 25 degree" ja tuntuisi löytyvän useastakin paikasta. Toki joutunee tilaamaan ulkomailta, eikä mikään halpa. En muista, mistä omani tilasin.

----------


## Pekka T L

Taidan päivittää niilläkin rahoilla jotain muuta.

----------


## MARA84

Vielä tänään aamupäivällä kesti jotenkuten hanget ajella, ettei kokoajan mennyt pohjiamyöten. 
Kokoajan hanki antoi jonkinverran periksi, että jäi reilut jäljet mistä ajeli. raskasta ajella.

----------


## Poy

Aurinko paistanut tänään siniseltä taivaalta Kuusamossa. Kolme järveä (Ala-Pessari, Kantojärvi ja Purnujärvi) ja kelkkapohjia. Hyvin pääsi liikkumaan kun aloitti klo 9:ltä, mutta päivällä meni jo plussalle ja sitten vaihtoi suksiin.

----------


## Kemizti



----------


## Ski

Jackojan pyynnöstä  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

En mää oo mitään pyytänyt. Ihmetettelin vaan jos tämä topic on täyttymässä. Alkoi niin paljon ilmestyä fiilistelykuvia toisaalle   :Hymy:

----------


## svheebo

> Mikähän mahtaa olla poronpolun tilanne noin muuten lumien osalta, kuvissa ei ainakaan kauheasti näkynyt.



Poronpolulla on lunta / sohjoa lähinnä Komionlampien ympäristössä tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Ski

> En mää oo mitään pyytänyt. Ihmetettelin vaan jos tämä topic on täyttymässä. Alkoi niin paljon ilmestyä fiilistelykuvia toisaalle



No kuhan viisastelin  :Hymy:  
Tuonne Syötteen pyöräilyreittiin tulee kohta amatööritasoa heikompaa videon pätkää matkasta Ahmatuvalta Rytivaaraan, oli hieno fiilistely keilla taas  :Hymy:  Lunta riittää, ja yöpakkaset kruunaa aamuajelut.

----------


## Pekka T L

Käytiin tänään mni:n kanssa Vaakkukalliolla. Mulla on näköjään kauhean vähän ilmaa kumeissa alapuolella :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kemizti

Hyvin osunut laukaisu, sikäli että tulkitsin oikein saapumisen kohteeseen olleen ilmojen teitä..

----------


## Pekka T L

Juu, kyseessä on ilmailutermein heavy landing. Tuohon ei voi oikein vauhdilla tulla, kun siinä on toinen droppi perään ja sen jälkeen kolmas droppi josta ei kukaan halua ajaa.

----------


## a-o

Sanoin taas rouvalle, että piipahdan parilla laskupäivän jälkeen. Tuli piipahdettua parilla huipulla Ylläksellä:

Kuer




Kukas

----------


## ahma

Menikö Kuer muka ajamalla ylös? Kävin viikko sitten liukulumikengillä ja mietiskelin, että alun ja lopun väliin mahtuisi läskillekkin melkoisesti tunkattavaa. Hieno paikka.

----------


## a-o

> Menikö Kuer muka ajamalla ylös? Kävin viikko sitten liukulumikengillä ja mietiskelin, että alun ja lopun väliin mahtuisi läskillekkin melkoisesti tunkattavaa. Hieno paikka.



Kappelin takaa nousin ja parissa kohtaa piti työntää, muuten oli hyvä ajaa. Päivällä ei olisi varmaan polku kantanut, mutta alkuillasta pakkanen kovetti polun. Lasku kohti velhon kotaa oli mahtava!

----------


## JPHEI

Pyörätelineitä on ripoteltu pitkin metsiä  :Hymy: , tälläinen löytyi Haarajoen lähistöltä. Poitsun kanssa pyhäpäivän kunniaksi lenkillä, mukavasti aurinkokin näyttäytyi.
Polut alkavat olla jo suurimmaksi osaksi jäättömiä ja sulia, yllättävän vähän oli kurapaikkoja.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Landy

Mökillä Itä-Suomessa lunta vielä riittävästi ja hankikanto oli hyvä.

----------


## brilleaux

Täytyy myöntää että hiukan latisti fiiliksiä kun tuttua polkua nousin ja mäenpäällä avautui tämä näky. R.I.P. Mannilan polut ja welcome betonihelvetti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ No ei kai tuo nyt niin paha ole. Alle 30 vuotta ja ne kosteusvaurioituneet hometalot puretaan jo pois.

----------


## reappear

Eilen tuli fiilisteltyä Veräjämäessä ja Arabianrannassa. Paluumatkalla joku vanhasta retromaastoautosta tööttäsikin, ja huomasin hällä olevan läski kyydissä. Kellähän täällä on vihreä Rover valkoisella katolla tjsp?

Arabianrannassa oli sen verran porukkaa, että päät kääntyivät aika tiuhaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kuvaus sopisi meikäläiseen, mutta en ollut siellä päinkään.

----------


## Ski

Sotisuo, Syöte, yksinäinen kelekanjäläki kulettavana, kaks vanhaa ladon raatoa matkalla. Pilvessa ihan korvessa.

----------


## OKS

Mennäkö vai eikö mennä?

----------


## MARA84

> Täytyy myöntää että hiukan latisti fiiliksiä kun tuttua polkua nousin ja mäenpäällä avautui tämä näky. R.I.P. Mannilan polut ja welcome betonihelvetti.



Minun mielestä parhaita paikkoja maastoajoon on juuri tuollaiset hakkuuaukot josta on ajokoneella kerätty puut pois. 
Se on yllättävän haastavaa ajelua mehtäkoneen urissa kun joutuu monesti hitaasti eteneen kun on korkeaa nyppylää ja jyrkkiä puotoksia.

Mutta yksi miinus tulee siitä, kun siellä on niitä risuja/oksia jotka menee silloin tällöin siihen takavaihtaja edestä pinnojenväliin ja jos sitä ei ajoissa hoksaa niin sitten tulee remonttia.
Takavaihtaja vääntyy nurinniskoin taakse... olisiko kolme vaihtajaa korvakkoineen vahtanut takavuosina tuohon vanhaan Tunturin maasturiin.

----------


## brilleaux

Eilen oli jo kesäisemmät fiilikset. Kyllä kelpasi.  :Hymy:  Aina on kivaa kun pääsee polkemaan mättäälle.

----------


## OKS

Vihdoinkin asiat ja olosuhteet sattuivat kohdalleen ja pääsin fiilistelemään Napapiirin retkeilyalueen soiden kantaville hangille. Kyllä oli lystiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Kesää odotellessa

----------


## Jakke81

Oks & a-o mahtavat fiilikset jo hehkuu kuvissa "oi jospa olisin saanut olla mukana".missä päin a-o menossa?

----------


## a-o

> Oks & a-o mahtavat fiilikset jo hehkuu kuvissa "oi jospa olisin saanut olla mukana".missä päin a-o menossa?



Syötteellä!

Tänään kesti ekaa kertaa hanki ajella, upea päivä! Lunta on vielä yli metri!

----------


## OKS

^ Sitkeästi pitää talvi otteessaan täällä pohjoisemmassa Suomessa.

Täällä Joulupukin kaupungissa on syytä pitää tuo kuvan kehoitus mielessä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Victor von Doomko siinä läskipyöräilevää kätyriään ohjeistaa?

----------


## OKS

Vihtorilta tuo vaikuttaa. Yhden teorian mukaan SANTA olisi muunnos nimestä SATAN.

----------


## kmw

Hienoja kuvia täällä, kiitokset niitä postanneille.

Pitäiskös minunkin vähän fiilisteleyä mennä harjuuttamaan? En edes muista milloin viimeksi Puksutinta ulkoilutin. Tänään punarinnan laulun säestäessä otin edestä nastarenkaan pois ja Larry tilalle + flätit pois ja lukot tilalle. Vielä Rohlon öljyt vaihtoon niin on aika valmis kesäsesonkiin.

----------


## crcm



----------


## adrianus

Nonni, nyt on tää fiilistelyketju koluttu läpi. Komeita pyöriä komeissa kuvissa. Oma pyörä vielä osina matkalla, joten siirryn hetkeksi tonne fillariprojekti-ketjuun ja palaan sit myöhemmin kuvien kera takas tänne...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jakkok

Tuli koeajettua Levillä fatty. Alaspäin oli hauska tulla, mutta muuten olosuhteet ei aiheuttanu mitään hurraa-huutoja. Ihan ok pyörähän tuo on. Saattoi aiheuttaa itselleni kuitutangon hankinnan. Ja elämäni ensimmäinen OTB☺, oli jalkamiehet uponneet keskelle polkua ja alamäessä. Paikoin oli poluilla pehmeää ja paikoin tahmeaa...

----------


## Jukkis

Niin, loppupeleissä nämä paksutkin ovat vain polkupyöriä  :Vink:

----------


## Arskav

Ja polkea täytyy( jos ei alaspäin mene) :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Niin, loppupeleissä nämä paksutkin ovat vain polkupyöriä



Kerettiläinen!

----------


## Jukkis

Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tein taas vähän läskiluontomateriaalista musiikkivideota. Kurjenrahkan kansallispuiston reitistöllä kuvattu ja äänet päälle!

----------


## MikeM

Upeet on maisemat!

----------


## tinke77

Jees,hyvä video. Tuo on sellaista menoa,joka on meitsin mieleen  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo



----------


## zipo

Jep nyt 11,88kg kun vaihtoi gripit(bontyn foamit )samalla piti ajella niin 6 kuin myös 8 Farleyta ^kaupan parkkiksella.
Kelien salliessa loksu pois .
Siposampi tolppa/penkki on jo  tulossa .Xtr spedut ehkä....

----------


## Tank Driver

Seisoin tänään Mondraker Panzerin vieressä. Kyllä sellaisen joku voisi ostaa.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Toveri kävi kokeilemassa mun 130mm täpäriä aikeissa ostaa kuituinen hipo vastine. Istutin sen ajamaan läskiä ja ojensin että samaan rahaan saa molemmat ilman hipoa.
On se mukava kylvää sanaa.

----------


## Ruuhenkiiski

Tank Driver.. Tilattiin avokin kanssa Panzerit molemmille....

----------


## brilleaux

Parituntisella fiilistellyllä tarkistettu Jykylän metsien lumitilanne; lumet kaikonneet on lähes jokapaikasta.
Pääsee taasen fiilistemään kivikoissa ja juureksien seassa!

Olikin talven aikana lähes unhoittunut kuinka teknisempää paljaalla ajo on.
Oikeastaan talvella kaikki ajo on liian helppoa.  :Vink:

----------


## VilleW

Olipa kiva käydä pitkästä aikaa vähän läskipyörällä fiilisteleen ja leikkimässä kameran kans. Oulussa tänään mahtavan keväinen päivä. Tässä tulos... https://youtu.be/QmNCV2fG3-o Amatöörinpuuhastelua :Hymy:

----------


## cahtty

Hieno fiilis. Lisäpisteet hieman valtavirrasta poikkeavasta muzakista.

----------


## VilleW

> Hieno fiilis. Lisäpisteet hieman valtavirrasta poikkeavasta muzakista.



Kiitos, ihan oma sävellys Renkaiden jyrinä, jarrujen kirskunta, risut ja kepit pinnoissa, hiekkaa ketjussa jne. Niistä se on läskipyöräily tehty

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tästä sävellyksestä en tiedä onko improvisaatiota vai joku biisi. Poika soitti molemmat äänet ja mulle jäi kuvaus ja ajaminen. Kevään kukkaloisto kohteella ei ollut vielä alkanut, mutta väliäkö tuolla.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kyussit ja muut on kuunneltu. Lisää näitä!

----------


## JackOja

^komppaan TD:a, kyllä on kunnon stoner-rokkia ja muutenkin hienot videot JJ:lla.

----------


## V

Voiskoha tuommosesta vanhasta kona hossista tehä fättiä? Minkkähän ois ohkasimmat fättirenkaat?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kävimme tuon videolla nähdyn kielletyn metsän poluista kovaa vääntöä vuosia sitten ja hävisimme. Prosessin yhteydessä luovutin reittikarttani ylitarkastajalle. Eilen totesin, että olivat sepelöineet kilometri tolkulla reitin polkuja, kaikki juurakkoiset ja kivikkoiset osuudet. Tulee väkisin mieleen, että tuo reittikartta on saattanut jatkaa elämää kaupungin ulkoilualueiden kehitysprojekteissa, koska niin pikkutarkasti sepeliränni noudatteli linjauksiani. Nurinkurisinta on, että pyöräilykiellon perusteena oli pyöräilyn aiheuttama uhka tammilehtoluonnolle ja yhdelle koppakuoriaislajille, joka esiintyy runsaimpana Ruis Rock alueella, mutta maastoon ikuisiksi ajoiksi jäävä sepeliränni ei haittaa mitään.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

V voi toki 3 ' Tuuman..kumit..👍😊

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Voiskoha tuommosesta vanhasta kona hossista tehä fättiä? Minkkähän ois ohkasimmat fättirenkaat?



Kapein läskiksi luokiteltava kumi on 3.8" jollain min. 40 mm vanteella. Kaikki pienemmät on vain isoja tavallisia renkaita, eikä ne tee Kona Hossista läskiä.

----------


## V

Kiitoksia, täytyy katella noita renkaita. Jos sais vähä sinneppäin, ei oikeaa läskiä kuiten. 

Josbon suosituksia niin saa laittaa linkkiä.

----------


## brilleaux

Jo parin tunnin fiilistely oikeuttaa näemmä mukavaan määrään palautusjuomaa.

----------


## Antza44

Hitto pitääkö nyt vihdoin ostaa sykemittari älyvärkki, kun ne osaa jo kertoa palautusjuoma määrän :Cool: .

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hitto pitääkö nyt vihdoin ostaa sykemittari älyvärkki, kun ne osaa jo kertoa palautusjuoma määrän.



8,28 kpl puolen litran Baltik strongia 8 vol-% voi olla, että jalka lähtee alta. Toi on joku pilsnerimittari.

----------


## Antza44

No hitto täytyy sitten odotella päivitystä :Irvistys: .

----------


## Kemizti

Taispa olla jopa nii jenkki, että ihan Budeja laskis..

eedith: 
Description

Shows you how many beers you can drink without weight gain or have burned off in a data field. Updates: Reduced calories from a pint of carlsberg to a bottle of bud.

----------


## Toonie

Pientä rynkytystä tässä kohtaa...


Täällä piti mennä joku mukava polku, ei löytynyt  :Hymy:

----------


## arska r

Kainuussa hanki kelit parhaimmillaan  :Hymy:

----------


## arska r



----------


## Liikuva shikaani

On se Suomi pitkä maa, pk-seudulla nurmi vihertää :Hymy:

----------


## arska r

Lunta noin vielä 40cm

----------


## Poy

Kaikki hauska loppuu aikanaan:



Kuva viime viikolta. Enimmäkseen oli lunta, loskaa, mutaa ja kuraa eli kelit parhaimmillaan läskipyörälle.

----------


## Bansku81

Saunalenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tulipa taas ajettua reilu sata kilsaa mökillä mutkin jotta sai tuon särjen savustettua.
Kuin ne sähkösavustimet taajamassa toimii, fiilistä ja makua laisin?
(Hyvä Kärpät, ymmärsitte voittaa sen ainoan pelin jonka katsoin tälle kaudelle.)

----------


## Arskav

Meikäläinen oon taas ollut sellaisessa jääkiekko kuplassa...joskohan sitä taas ehtii pyöräileen..mukava varmasti fiilistellä tulen äärellä😊

----------


## jcool

Pikatestiä, uusia kamerakulmia! Eiköhän tää tästä. Sori kun lyhyt pätkä, mutta ei ollut tarkoituksena ajella yhtään. Kameratestiä vaan...

----------


## Poy

> Tulipa taas ajettua reilu sata kilsaa mökillä mutkin jotta sai tuon särjen savustettua.
> Kuin ne sähkösavustimet taajamassa toimii, fiilistä ja makua laisin?



Eikö tuo kala mene matkan aikana pilalle, kun nyt kuitenkin plussa kelit? Hyvin toimii sähkösavustin ja pystyy helposti löytämään sopivan ajan savustukseen, kun lämmitysteho on joka kerta vakio.

----------


## Alottelia-14

> Kuin ne sähkösavustimet taajamassa toimii, fiilistä ja makua laisin?



Lopputuloksessa ei huomaa mitään eroa onko se lämpö tehty sähköllä vai tulella. Eihän niillä sentään mitään ohmikalaa tehdä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mut kyllähän tuli on aina tuli. Sähköllä voi tehdä pikkuvaivalla nopsaan arkipöperöä työpäivänkin jälkeen ja tulella sit fiilistellään pidemmän kautta ajan kanssa. Tai en minä taajamista mitään tiiä, mut täällä maalla ainakin noin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Smo

> Pikatestiä, uusia kamerakulmia! Eiköhän tää tästä. Sori kun lyhyt pätkä, mutta ei ollut tarkoituksena ajella yhtään. Kameratestiä vaan...



Mites ihmeessä toi on tehty jotain minikopteria lennättämällä vai?

----------


## rjrm

Kivoja kamerakulmia, mutta sama ongelma, mikä monessa mussakin videossa. Editoijan musiikkimaku ja yleisön maku harvoin kohtaavat  :Hymy:  Luontoon sopii parhaiten hiljaisuus...

----------


## lehtijussi

Hyvät pöhinät, olis katsellu enemmänkin.

----------


## Bulkkaaja

Otan riskin, en oikeen tiedä onko keskimäärin 3,5" rengas enää läskiä, saati onko tää oikeen makusta fiilistelyä. Kamera oli ekaa kertaa kii pyörässä, ens kerral kyl kypärässä. No näkee tosta kohtuu tarkan ohjauksen mikä härvelissä on... Jarrut vinku niin pahoin että peitin ne huonolla musalla.

----------


## sixsixone



----------


## HC Andersen

^ *peukku*

----------


## Ansis

Kello on kuvassa noin 20:50 eikä tarvitse edes miettiä ledejä. Kyllä rupeaa olemaan komiaa . . .

----------


## trapper

Komeen näkönen pyörä,mikäs toi on merkiltään?

----------


## jcool

> Kivoja kamerakulmia, mutta sama ongelma, mikä monessa mussakin videossa. Editoijan musiikkimaku ja yleisön maku harvoin kohtaavat  Luontoon sopii parhaiten hiljaisuus...



Joo, totta! Oli pakko laittaa musa, kun kaapelikameran muovirullat piti uskomatonta volinaa. Pylpyrän rullat ei edes huilaa hyvin, alkaa takkuileen ja kamera jopa pysähtyy. Seuraava proto onkin jo rullaluistimen rullilla. Pitäisi olla täysin äänetön ja sairaan nopea :-) Seuraavaan videoon voisikin laittaa kunnon soundit ilman mitään musiikkia. Ketju vaan rohisee ja vaihteet naksahtelee. Tuli sen verran testailtua vloppuna, jotta pysyyköhän "rullaluistimen" perässä ollenkaan. Onneksi kameran alkukiihtyvyys on heikompi, kun ukon reisi :-)

Testit ja kuvaukset jäivät kuitenkin tekemättä, kun loukkaannuin. Eka kerta tälle kesälle, kun tulin kunnolla sarven yli ja ohjaustanko tuli reiteen! Mietinpä vaan mikä meni taas pieleen, onneksi en ollut lukkopolkimilla tällä kertaa. Droppi tolppa pitää nyt ainakin hommata ekaksi, jotta pääsee kunnolla satulan taakse. On se kumma, kun painopiste on eessä vaikka alamäkeen menee. Ei vaan opi...pyörän vika ;-)

----------


## jcool

Offtopic...kaapelikameran proto...

----------


## Ansis

> Komeen näkönen pyörä,mikäs toi on merkiltään?



Pyörä on White Interceptor "vähän" muokattuna

----------


## Smo

> Offtopic...kaapelikameran proto...



Nyt tarvis sitä tykkää-nappia tänne..

----------


## MARA84

Sunnuntaina kävin läskeilemässä hiihtoladunpohjia 17km / 1.5h
Osittain oli maa jäässä ja osittain vielä reilusti luntakin(ihmettelin missä hiihtäjät on kun on vileä luntakin ladulla) mutta löytyi kunnon vesilammikko josta en ajanut yli kun olisi lenkkarit kastuneet sisältäpäinkin.

----------


## Mika K

Läskiä ei ole ollut alla reiluun kuukauteen, mutta silti mies ei meinaa just nyt pysyä housuissaan. Miksi? No siksi.. 

https://instagram.com/p/2B1OB5HuFq/

----------


## IncBuff

Tykkää!!!!

----------


## JackOja

Tosta kuuluukin tykätä.

----------


## stumpe

Järkyttävän ruma keula, ihanku lintuhäkki. Muuten tosi hieno.

----------


## Eric Mahoney

'Katulaillista ajoa' Nakan sähköistetyllä Mammutilla.





https://www.facebook.com/groups/sahkopyorat/

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Tutunnäköistä mestaa "Ristoräppääjä" elokuvasta!

----------


## HC Andersen

Hieno Konga!

----------


## Bässi

On se ja keula on piste iin päälle.

----------


## Shimaani

Ja iin pisteen kruunaa Kunkun leekeri.  Huimanoloinen vekotin tuo Konga *peuk*

----------


## LauriMan

> Offtopic...kaapelikameran proto...
> Nips naps kuva pois.



Tästä kaivataan lisätietoa voorumin tee se itse osioon  :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

> Offtopic...kaapelikameran proto...



Lisää samaa offtopicia...Oma versio samasta aiheesta. Vähän hiilikuitukaavarin pätkiä, selfie kepukka ja rullaluistimen rullat. Kerran talvella testattu pihassa ja tuntui toimivan.

----------


## PK1

Tänään sain kakkoskiekot citykumeilla alle, ja täytyy sanoa ettei taaskaan tuntunut investointi menneen hukkaan. Vapun testiajo-terassikierros, rullaus oli kiitettävä, ja muutamaan otteeseen tuli mieleen että mihinkä sitä maantiepyörää enää näiden jälkeen tarvitseekaan  :Leveä hymy: 
No, ehkä nyt ei vielä tarvi sitäkään hävittää, mutta sanoisin että tossa on just soppeli yhdistelmä ajella himasta kaivariin jätskille/kahville/jollekin muulle kun matkaa tulee se kuutisenkymmentä kilsaa edestakaisin kelviä pitkin. Tai siis että tällainen laite on omiaan taajama-ajoon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zipo

Jaahas,kyllä kai noilla voi maastossakin käydä.Mä vähän ihmettelin sitä maantiekamojen ostoa.
Btw.Etujarruletku kandee viedä alajalan sisäpuolelta,pysyy paremmin ehjänä.

----------


## artzi

Varokaa siellä ulkona! Näin voi käydä kun ajotaidoton läski ajaa ylipainoista läskiä ilman asianmukaisia taitoja.

----------


## Toonie

Olipas kiva ajokeli

----------


## mutanaama

Päästelihän HC noilla samoilla kumeilla ja ainakin 200g painavammilla kehillä tdh:n, eikä edes mitenkään hitaasti.

----------


## PK1

> Päästelihän HC noilla samoilla kumeilla ja ainakin 200g painavammilla kehillä tdh:n, eikä edes mitenkään hitaasti.



Juu, ei ole mitään facktaa antaa, mutta puolen vuoden GC ja D5 läskiajojen jälkeen kävin tiistaina ensimmäistä kertaa tänä vuonna hiilikuitumaantiepyörää ajamassa, ja tuntuihan se siltä että lähtee käsistä läskin jälkeen.
 Hieman samaa fiilistä tuli tänään kun suuntasi Fatboylla uusilla kehillä ja renkailla kohti tikkurillan terasseja asfalttikelvejä pitkin  :Leveä hymy: 
Ja HC:n hienon kuvan sekä neuvojen ansiosta tollaisella ajetaan nyt. Ja hyvältä tuntuu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 2cka

Mitkäs noi citymaasturikumit on..?


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## PK1

> Mitkäs noi citymaasturikumit on..?
> 
> 
> iLuurilla tapatalkista



Surly Black Floyd

----------


## Kuupo

Slicksikeskusteluun ehkäpä liittyviä fiilistelyvideoita. Nakamuran Espenillä pyörässä Vee Speedsterit, jotka ovat luultavasti samat kumit kuin On-One B.S.C.

Alamäkeen:

----------


## Kuupo

Ja ylämäkeen:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

PK1:llä röyhkeän näköinen paksupoika, tykkään!

----------


## PK1

Tack tack.
Litkutettuun orkkisvanne/GC kombinaatioon verrattuna uusilla renkailla ja vanteilla lähti liki 2 kiloa massaa pois, joka tietysti ei ainakaan huononna ensiajelun tuomaa mielihyvää helposta rullaavuudesta.
Aloin vaan nyt vielä miettimään että oliskohan noi sliksit paremman näköiset valkosivuina  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Laita valkosta kahteen sektoriin, niin kuin paloautoissa oli ainakin ennen vanhaan tapana.

----------


## wex4

^ se on paineistetun ilman merkki.
Eli sopii hyvin vanne/rengas juttuihinkin.

----------


## Ski

No niin, lumikuvat tälle keväälle loppu (ehkä) joten siirrytään kivikkoon  :Hymy: 
No-Bike-teemakevään päälle retki eilen 29llä maastoon ja tänään Farleyllä, täytyy sanoa että onhan tuolla Läskillä kivempi ja helepompaa möyriä kaikenlaisia paikkoja. 
Nasta vehe. Kiire loppu. TREKking rules.

----------


## petjala

> Varokaa siellä ulkona! Näin voi käydä kun ajotaidoton läski ajaa ylipainoista läskiä ilman asianmukaisia taitoja. 
> *napskuva*



Artzi on kauhee ekoterroristi. Tyriä nyt tolleen jonkun lentorukkasen pesäpuu nurin just kevään geimejä vasten  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ealex



----------


## alumiini

> Tonne joutui jo välillä työntääkkin, alas pääsi sujuvammin



Ei kait tuolla saa ajaa? Taitaa olla vaan huolteillä ajo sallittu repovedellä.

----------


## Toonie

> Ei kait tuolla saa ajaa? Taitaa olla vaan huolteillä ajo sallittu repovedellä.



Ai ei? No voi prkl... tuo oli mukana ja se on "hieman" suurpiirteinen ja luulin, että retkeilyreiteillä saisi ajella? http://www.mantyharju-repovesi.com/i...e_A3_NETTI.pdf .

Poistelen kuvan asiattomana...

----------


## alumiini

> Ai ei? No voi prkl... tuo oli mukana ja se on "hieman" suurpiirteinen ja luulin, että retkeilyreiteillä saisi ajella? http://www.mantyharju-repovesi.com/i...e_A3_NETTI.pdf .
> 
> Poistelen kuvan asiattomana...



No älä suotta poista, se oli hyvä kuva! Itseänikin on aika paljon poltellut muutamien polkujen ajo tuolla repovedellä  :Hymy: . Ainakin tuolla luontoon.fi sivulla lukee näin:
"*P**yöräily:* Pyöräile esimerkiksi Kuismantietä pitkin puiston halki ja koettele kuntoasi mäkisessä maastossa. Myös puiston huoltoreiteillä ja metsäteillä voi pyöräillä. Polkupyöräily on sallittu vain alueen teillä."
Taitaa olla sama juttu kaikissa kansallispuistoissa.

----------


## Toonie

> No älä suotta poista, se oli hyvä kuva! Itseänikin on aika paljon poltellut muutamien polkujen ajo tuolla repovedellä . Ainakin tuolla luontoon.fi sivulla lukee näin:
> "*P**yöräily:* Pyöräile esimerkiksi Kuismantietä pitkin puiston halki ja koettele kuntoasi mäkisessä maastossa. Myös puiston huoltoreiteillä ja metsäteillä voi pyöräillä. Polkupyöräily on sallittu vain alueen teillä."
> Taitaa olla sama juttu kaikissa kansallispuistoissa.



Aloin nyt selvittelemänä tuota tarkemmin. Tuolta Mäntyharju-repovesi.com sivuilta on karttalinkki Google Mäpsiin, joka taas väittää, että Olhava ei oo kansallispuiston alueella (jos se on tuo vihreä alue) 
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...A.kM5j-XewD3f0 ja jos menee Luontoon.fi/repovesi jossa alueen kartta taas linkataan Retkikartta.fi palveluun, niin se näyttää http://www.retkikartta.fi/index.php?id=27390 myös käsittääkseni tuon alueen loppuvan Olhavan ulkopuolella (tulin siis Mäntyharjun suunnasta).

Osaiskos joku sanoo varmaksi, että onko tuo Olhava Kansallispuiston aluetta, kun taas ainakin meikän kartanlukutaidolla heittäisin sen alueen reunan ulkopuolelle?

Toista kertaa tuskin ikinä tuonne saakka poljen, mutta kiva olisi kuitenkin saada varmuus ja varmaan joku muukin saattaa mennä noiden karttojen mukaan.

Edit: Vielä yksi kartta http://julkaisut.metsa.fi/assets/pdf...vesifineng.pdf tuossa selkeemmin noi värit ja kerrottu olevan luonnonsuojelualuetta.

----------


## Landy

Tänään oli polut hukassa mutta ei se haittaa...

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuossa kuva siitä mun viime TdH virityksestä




> Eilen sekä tänään se oli tämän näköinen, huomenna jo eri näköinen

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Läskistä on moneksi.  Oikeasti sen verran paljon siviilirohkeutta vaativa temppu toi TdH:n ajo läskillä että nostan kunnioituksesta lakkireuhkaani.  Ei taida olla moni tehnyt jotain vastaavaa.

----------


## Antza44

Viime keväänä läskeilin ristiin rastiin kaikki Repoveden reitit ja samalla tapasin Metsähallituksen kävijäkyselyä tehneen naisen. Hän antoi kyllä vahvasti ymmärtää, että ajaa saa missävaan, mutta ei voi virallisiin karttoihin merkitä, kun ei ole virallisia maastopyöräreittejä. Kai nää on niitä vastuu päläpälä juttuja. Itse aijon vastaisuudessakin ajella ihan puhtaalla omallatunnolla muut liikkujat huomioden.

----------


## alumiini

> Aloin nyt selvittelemänä tuota tarkemmin. Tuolta Mäntyharju-repovesi.com sivuilta on karttalinkki Google Mäpsiin, joka taas väittää, että Olhava ei oo kansallispuiston alueella (jos se on tuo vihreä alue) 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...A.kM5j-XewD3f0 ja jos menee Luontoon.fi/repovesi jossa alueen kartta taas linkataan Retkikartta.fi palveluun, niin se näyttää http://www.retkikartta.fi/index.php?id=27390 myös käsittääkseni tuon alueen loppuvan Olhavan ulkopuolella (tulin siis Mäntyharjun suunnasta).
> 
> Osaiskos joku sanoo varmaksi, että onko tuo Olhava Kansallispuiston aluetta, kun taas ainakin meikän kartanlukutaidolla heittäisin sen alueen reunan ulkopuolelle?
> 
> Toista kertaa tuskin ikinä tuonne saakka poljen, mutta kiva olisi kuitenkin saada varmuus ja varmaan joku muukin saattaa mennä noiden karttojen mukaan.
> 
> Edit: Vielä yksi kartta http://julkaisut.metsa.fi/assets/pdf...vesifineng.pdf tuossa selkeemmin noi värit ja kerrottu olevan luonnonsuojelualuetta.



Toi on vähän epäselvää kun tohon kansallipuistoon kuuluu myös se Aarnikotkan luononsuojelualue. Pyöräilyä ei siellä taida olla kielletty, joten ihan jokamiehenoikeuksilla siellä mennään.
Eli Repovedellä ei saa pyöräillä, mutta siinä luonnonsuojelualueella saa  :Kieli pitkällä: . Tuskin ketään hirtetään vaikka Repovedellä ajelee.

----------


## OKS

Eilen pientä iltalenkkiä rantareitillä kevään lintuja ja jäidenlähtöä seuraamassa.

----------


## crcm

Hei onkos kukaan tilaillut Roselta Tuskeria? Kaverilla ollut tilaus sisässä jo kuukauden. Toimituspäivämäärä oli kait kesäkuu vaikka nyt siellä on jo kyseistä mallia ja väriä mukamas varastossa.

----------


## PK1

Oisko seuraavaks tämmönen.
Sähköistettynä toi ois aika makee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Tohon kun saisi vielä istuimen ja polkimet  :Vink:

----------


## kalleA

> Offtopic...kaapelikameran proto...



Aika Cool. Eikö kuvanlaatu muutu kun kamera ylöalaisin?

----------


## Paulix

> Oisko seuraavaks tämmönen.
> Sähköistettynä toi ois aika makee



Onkos tätä sähkökyhäelmää täällä jo näkynyt. Parilla messuilla tähän törmännyt.


http://www.aden-sports.com/powerkit-pro

Parempi kun tätä ei postaa tuonne "Sähkömoottorilla varustetut blaa blaa" ketjuun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PK1

Noissa on omat videonkäsittelyohjelmat jotka kääntää ja muokkaa sen videon haluttuun asentoon ja kokoon. Tollaset sporttikamerat joudutaan usein laittamaan miten mihinkin asentoon, niin kuvan saa sitten tietokoneella muokattua.

----------


## zipo

> Tohon kun saisi vielä istuimen ja polkimet



Ultimate koiranulkoilutusväline juurikin ilman penkkiä ja speduja.

----------


## PK1

> Onkos tätä sähkökyhäelmää täällä jo näkynyt. Parilla messuilla tähän törmännyt.
> 
> http://www.aden-sports.com/powerkit-pro
> 
> Parempi kun tätä ei postaa tuonne "Sähkömoottorilla varustetut blaa blaa" ketjuun



Mielenkiintoinen konsepti. Miten lie rasittaa pinnoja? Mutta ainaki voisi käyttää orkkisvanteita tuon kanssa. Ja sopis hyvin tohon Fatkickbikeen  :Leveä hymy: 
Hinta on tietty aika suolainen....

----------


## mehukatti

Messilän hissittömässä endurokisassa viikon päästä myös Fatbike-sarja:

http://www.mtb-enduro.net/kilpailukutsut/
http://www.mtb-enduro.net/lista/

Tällä hetkellä helppo podiumpaikka tarjolla kun näköjään vasta yksi kuski ilmoittautunut kyseiseen luokkaan.

----------


## Pekka T L

> Messilän hissittömässä endurokisassa viikon päästä myös Fatbike-sarja:
> 
> http://www.mtb-enduro.net/kilpailukutsut/
> http://www.mtb-enduro.net/lista/
> 
> Tällä hetkellä helppo podiumpaikka tarjolla kun näköjään vasta yksi kuski ilmoittautunut kyseiseen luokkaan.



Kaikki on menossa silloin Lahteen  :Vink:  Sitäpaitsi mikä läskisarja se on jos jollain plussakumeilla voi osallistua? Eikö se läski ala kolmekasista?

----------


## mutanaama

> Ultimate koiranulkoilutusväline juurikin ilman penkkiä ja speduja.



Ai syväojalla Ranen kanssa..

----------


## Plus

Pitkästä aikaa läskillä liikkeellä...

----------


## Kurvari

Terve!
Näin uutena maastoiluharrastajana kyselisin, mikä mahtaa olla läskipyörissä suurin ja mahtavin runkokoko mitä saatavilla? Mitat on allekirjoittaneella luokkaa sirkus, eli mittaa reilu 2m ja painoa reippa 120kg. Läskikuume on kova, pakko myöntää  :Hymy:

----------


## Kärrä

> mikä mahtaa olla läskipyörissä suurin ja mahtavin runkokoko mitä saatavilla?



Jagamoasta on isohko  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> Ultimate koiranulkoilutusväline juurikin ilman penkkiä ja speduja.



Mää haluun kans niitä sieniä kuin herra Kickbaik on syönyt tuota keksiessään...  :-D
Hmm, yksi muunländerin keula olis tuolla Vyöhykkeellä, jos sen laittais tohon vihritykseen

----------


## zipo

Meitsin huudeilla liikkuu Isoja koiria "Rane2" ,Beige Mastiff (=rauhallisimmat metsässäliikujat ) ja lisäksi aitoja vetokoiria.Taidanpa vinkata tuosta fläsäkickkeristä.
Pääsevät laajentamaan reviiriä kauemmaksi.
Belgialaiset on jo yhdessä ohutrenkaisessa kickbikessa moottorina.

----------


## pete+

> Kaikki on menossa silloin Lahteen  Sitäpaitsi mikä läskisarja se on jos jollain plussakumeilla voi osallistua? Eikö se läski ala kolmekasista?



Aivan, tohon se raja pitäisi laittaa  :Vink:

----------


## elasto

> Ai syväojalla Ranen kanssa..



Repesin totaalisesti mielikuvalle Ranesta vetämässä Zippo-setää perässään Syväojan röllijuurakoissa tuolla härvelillä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zipo

Mä osaan tsyklokrossi kevennykset vaikka diy esteitä ei ole takapihalla.
Syväojan reitit on nykyisin ihan toista kuin silloin viidakkoaikaan ryydätessä.
Todenperäisiä fläshbäkkejä menneisyydestä.

"Joo joo kyllä tästä varmaan menee ajettava polku.Se ei vaan näy."
"Hyvä juttu mutta minne me mennään?"
"Eteenpäin"
"Aha, no sekin on hyvä juttu"
Plumsis pläts.
"Prkl kuka tänne oli tehnyt ojan"
"Wow hieno OTB,Sattuko?
"Ei tietenkään mutta nää uudet TLD hanskat uppos tohon haisevaan mönjään"
"Aaahaa hah haa hah haha" kesto 2 minuuttia.
"Ei voi olla noin hauskaa"
Ahh haa haa"Uudestaan, Kesto vain 1min
"Nyt muaki alko sattuu,nauraminen kouristaa mahaa"
"Mahtaa sattua paljon"
"Oikeesti tsiksbäkki repes "


"Pidetään breikki"
"Nyt vai?"
"Eiku jossain missä ei ole itikoita ja paarmoja ja näin hlvtin kuuma"
"Jees, nyt puhut asiaa"
"Siis eteenpäin"
"Päästäänkö me pian näkyvälle polulle?"
"Tietysti. Luuleksä et mä tiedä missä me ollaan?"
"Ihan sandisti eksysissä?"
"Aaaah hah haa  haa"

2 tuntia myöhemmin
"Kyl maastopyöräily on parhautta"
"Niin onkin"

----------


## markettipyörämies

Vähän oli vielä lunta poluilla.

----------


## Paulix

Sähköläskit tulee ja vie meidän raksamiesten työt.



http://mobarrow.cz/

----------


## Eeteeku

Prismaläskillä leikkimistä. 
https://youtu.be/6k5vs2k9hys

----------


## Alottelia-14

^ Lukkopolkimia huutais.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Läskillä ei kuulu ajaa putkelta hei  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Eeteeku

Kengät oli niin tukossa savesta että en jaksanut potkia niitä kiinni. (Puhelimen säätö mättäälle pariin kertaan yms kuvaustekninen ramppaaminen ) 

Miten niin ei saa ajaa putkelta? Ei ainakaan käyttöohjeissa ole kielletty.  :Vink:

----------


## Isä nitro

> Terve!
> Näin uutena maastoiluharrastajana kyselisin, mikä mahtaa olla läskipyörissä suurin ja mahtavin runkokoko mitä saatavilla? Mitat on allekirjoittaneella luokkaa sirkus, eli mittaa reilu 2m ja painoa reippa 120kg. Läskikuume on kova, pakko myöntää



Minulla mittaa kymmenisen senttiä vähemmän. Ajelen toiseksi suurimmalla Surlyn Moonlanderilla eli xLargella, joka ei ole ainakaan yhtään liian pieni, joten voisin kuvitella xxLargen olevan sopivaa kokoluokkaa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## brilleaux

> Läskillä ei kuulu ajaa putkelta hei



 Tä? Läskillähän just ajetaan putkelta. Täpärisohvaperunat ajaa perse penkissä.

----------


## jplmk

> Terve!
> Näin uutena maastoiluharrastajana kyselisin, mikä mahtaa olla läskipyörissä suurin ja mahtavin runkokoko mitä saatavilla? Mitat on allekirjoittaneella luokkaa sirkus, eli mittaa reilu 2m ja painoa reippa 120kg. Läskikuume on kova, pakko myöntää





Otan osaa  :Hymy:  Itse vain 195 cm, mutta metrinen inseam ja apinan kädet, joten haastetta riittää. Oma pyörä on 22" kokoinen Fatback (http://fatbackbikes.com), mikä on varsin suuri tuumiinsa nähden, ja sopivat osat valitsemalla (mm. high rise tanko jo n. 25 asteen stemmi) toimii mainiosti jopa omilla haastavilla mitoilla.





> Jagamoasta on isohko



Huomaa että Maxxin etuhaarukan painoraja on 100 kg, eli he suosittelevat Blutoa isompien kuskien alle. Olin aikeissa ostaa heiltä haarukan juuri äskettäin, mutta ostos kaatui tuohon (en itse paina noin paljon, mutta pyöräretkeillen rajat paukkuu helposti).

----------


## markettipyörämies

Nyt olen kyllä ihan fiiliksissä toisen läskilenkin jälkeen. Aivan mahtava vekotin varsinkin täällä missä ei ole polkuja ja sitäkin enemmän suota ym. mukavaa. Naurussa oli pitelemistä, kun on tottunut taluttamaan, nyt vaan poljeskeli menemään. Vieläkö saa kunnon renkaat alle.

Vesilaitoksenmiehet oli tehnyt pyörätietä:


Zippolle pelimesta:

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos Zipolle flashbäkistä  :Hymy: , Löydettin me eilen Petjalan kanssa niitä samoja "polkuja" vieläkin

----------


## Laerppi

Kävin eilen vähän fiilistelemässä:



Jumbo Jim 4"


Lezynen drive hv

----------


## sixsixone



----------


## sixsixone



----------


## sixsixone



----------


## Ski

Fiilistelyä kesää odotellessa

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Kovin kesäiseltähän nuo näyttää, vai onko vanhoja kuvia?

----------


## cahtty

> Offtopic...kaapelikameran proto...



DIY-henkinen tekeminen on aina parasta, mutta  http://www.businesswire.com/news/hom...d#.VVNip4HjHqA  on kyllä vakuuttavan oloinen valmis ratkaisu samankaltaiseen tarpeeseen. Eipä taida tosin puita osata väistellä... Kääntöpuolena tietty pieni kapitaalin tarve.

----------


## Halloo halloo

> 



Maastopyörä.

----------


## Mika K

Sopis ehkä paremmin kuvaketjuun, mutta sovitaan vaikka notta koitan napata sinne jossain vaiheessa paremmat kuvat kaikelle kansalle.

Huolimatta parin päivän kuumeesta/räkätaudista plus sen myötä yhden noin 450km retkipyöräilyreissun peruuntumisesta fiilikset on nyt aika korkealla. Olen nimittäin käyttänyt aikani viisaasti, levännyt ja puuhastellut sisätiloissa musaa kuunnellen ja sitä myöten uus omiin mittoihin sovitettu läski on vihdoin kasassa. Reynoldsin 853 teräsrunko ja keula ovat randopyöräni tapaan kotimaista kädenjälkeä Koirakiven suunnalta. Palikat luotettavaksi havaittua osastoa eli King, Thomson, Hope, Sun, RF, Shi XT/XTR ja tietty Brooks. Vielä pientä hienosäätöä ajoasennon eli satulan paikan ja ohjaamon kanssa, kun pääsen tästä ulkoilemaan. Jarrutkin vois ilmata ja saas nähdä myös joutuuko laittamaan setback tolpan, mutta mutta..  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Huh. On se. Onnea kovasti.

----------


## TheMiklu

Huh huh. Nyt pelataa isosti!

----------


## Ski

Komea on !  Ai jai  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Huijjui.
Kyllä Kingi sopii Kongaan komiasti, hieno pyörä. Poppikoneosastokin herättää kunnioitusta  :Hymy: 
*hattunostaa ja kumartaa*

----------


## Mika K

Tattis! Pakko vielä hieman mehustella, kun kävin kolme varttia tuossa takapihan poluilla ihan vaan pikkuisen kokeilemassa..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Hienosti tulee polkua heti muutaman ajokerran jälkeen. 


Tottuuko tähän läskillä ajoon? 20 vuotta kärsinut ohuilla renkailla, miksi?

----------


## Jukkis

^ Usko pois; siihen tottuu ja jopa kyllästyy  :Hymy: 
Myöhäisheränneenä hommasin läskin vasta viime kesänä ja ajelin hulluna lokakuuhun asti, poljin varmaan nukkuessanikin kun oli petivaatteet herätessä märät. Lokakuusta jouluun seisoi läski ajamattomana tallissa kunnes innostuin rypemään hangessa.
No, nyt on paksu ollut taas tallissa pölyyntymässä helmikuun lopulta, ehkä vielä tänä kesänä kaivan esiin, ehkä en  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Ei mulla ole tähän ketjuun yleensä asiaa, mutta täytyy se todeta, että Mikan Konga on hienoin fatbike minkä olen tähän mennessä nähnyt! Onnea!

----------


## a-o

Pitkästä aikaa hidastelemassa, saha taskussa ja jäätelöä repussa...

----------


## Tank Driver

Ojjoj mitä polkua. Nam. Ja Konga... Voi rähmä.

----------


## a-o

Konga on kingi! Mahtava kokonaisuus ja ennen kaikkea kotimaista käsityötä!

----------


## palikka86



----------


## OKS

Kevättulva meinaa viedä ravintolalaivan mennessään.

----------


## brilleaux

> 



Nyt ei kyllä pyörä ollu eka joka nappas huomion. 

Jo pidempään vieroituksessa olevalla vanhalla hifistillä meinaa ihan just alkaa etumus pullottamaan. Respect.

----------


## brilleaux

> ^ Usko pois; siihen tottuu ja jopa kyllästyy 
> Myöhäisheränneenä hommasin läskin vasta viime kesänä ja ajelin hulluna lokakuuhun asti, poljin varmaan nukkuessanikin kun oli petivaatteet herätessä märät. Lokakuusta jouluun seisoi läski ajamattomana tallissa kunnes innostuin rypemään hangessa.
> No, nyt on paksu ollut taas tallissa pölyyntymässä helmikuun lopulta, ehkä vielä tänä kesänä kaivan esiin, ehkä en



Ei totu. Eikä kyllästy.  :Leveä hymy: 

Toki viime kesänä vasta itsekkin hommasin. Siitä asti ajettu pelkällä läskillä lähes joka viikko.
Ja jaksaa vaan tuntua niin maan prkl hyvältä!

Nyt oli kolmisen viikkoa taukoa pakottavista syistä ja kyllä eileniltainen fiilistely taas sai ukon hymyilemään. Hyvinkin leveästi.

----------


## a-o

> Ojjoj mitä polkua. Nam. Ja Konga... Voi rähmä.



Juu, täältä löytyy kivikkoa ja paljon oikein mukavia polkuja. Ainoastaan mäet puuttuu!

----------


## Paulix

Nyt ei maalaistollo ymmärrä mitä tuossa Kongan keulassa on niin palstarespectiä vaativaa?!
Tuollainen himmeli on siihen rakennettu koska..

----------


## ealex

Monelle se ei varmankaan aiheuta palstarespectiä keulan takia vaan keulasta huolimatta.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Nyt ei maalaistollo ymmärrä mitä tuossa Kongan keulassa on niin palstarespectiä vaativaa?!
> Tuollainen himmeli on siihen rakennettu koska..



Itse kyllä annan käsityönä tehdylle teräsraamille palstarespektiä oli siinä mikä haarukka vaan. Niinhän ne väittää, että tuollainen truss-haarukka joustaa erilailla kuin perinteinen teräshaarukka. En tiedä, kun en ole ikinä ajanut, mutta uskon vahvasti, että tuon pyörän omistaja kyllä tietää mitä haluaa.

----------


## Lucky13

> Niinhän ne väittää, että tuollainen truss-haarukka joustaa erilailla kuin perinteinen teräshaarukka.



Totta siinä mielessä että truss-haarukka ei jousta. Ideana tuossa on siis toteuttaa teräshaarukka joka on mahdollisimman jäykkä ja sitä myöden tarkka ajossa ilman että paino karkaa lapasesta.

----------


## IncBuff

> Totta siinä mielessä että truss-haarukka ei jousta. Ideana tuossa on siis toteuttaa teräshaarukka joka on mahdollisimman jäykkä ja sitä myöden tarkka ajossa ilman että paino karkaa lapasesta.



Ookoo. Olen sitten käsittänyt tuon idean jossain välissä väärin. Noista ei tosiaan ole mitään kokemusta. Kerran olen nähnyt muutaman metrin päästä Mikan edellisen 29erin truss-haarukan.

----------


## Alottelia-14

> Kongan keulassa on niin palstarespectiä vaativaa?!



Ai siinä oli joku erikoinen keula, en edes huomannut. Katsoin vaan, että tyylikkään näköinen kokonaisuus, vaikken yleensä noista rengasteksteistä niin välitäkään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Se minun vanha Sawyerin Truss antoi hieman myöten myös vertikaalisuunnassa vrt. raskas singlecrownkeula, vaikkakin tuon rakenteen paras ominaisuus onkin melkoinen kierrojäykkyys ja sitä myöten jämäkän tarkka ajotuntuma. Tuollaiseen kun kerran tottuu paluu normaaliin fleksaavaan keulaan on aika hankalaa. On kokeiltu nimittäin. Bonuksena retkihommissa tuohon trussiin saa eteen mukavasti drysackin kiinni ilman valjaita noiden Salsan anycagepaikkojen kaveriksi..

----------


## VilleW

> Juu, täältä löytyy kivikkoa ja paljon oikein mukavia polkuja. Ainoastaan mäet puuttuu!




Missä tämä on? Ei nyt tule heti mieleen lähistöltä että oisin nähnyt.

----------


## IncBuff

> Missä tämä on? Ei nyt tule heti mieleen lähistöltä että oisin nähnyt.



Maikkulassa leipomon takana.

----------


## a-o

> Missä tämä on? Ei nyt tule heti mieleen lähistöltä että oisin nähnyt.



No tuostahan on kaikki menny, pullakin tuoksuu aina niin mukavasti!

----------


## Jakke81

Mahtavan näköinen tuo Mika K:n konga ei voi ku kateellisena kehua!

----------


## VilleW

> No tuostahan on kaikki menny, pullakin tuoksuu aina niin mukavasti!




Onhan siitä sitten tullut ajettua. Erinäköistä vaan kun on 50cm lunta päällä.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Oli vähän märempää paikka paikoin. Ne on sillan kaitteet mitkä pilkistää tuolta veden alta. En lähtenyt ylittämään, vaikka oli sealskinit jalassa.


Kiutakönkäälle sentään pääsi ajamalla:


Tarpeeksi ylös kun meni oli jo kuivempaa:

Pitkospuut kellui pitkin mehtiä:


Latokin oli mennyt puuhun:


Läski on siitäkin kätevä, että se kelluu kun sitä uittaa ojien yli  :Hymy:

----------


## e-tracker

^Jäillä ajellessa merkkaa kätevästi plutauspaikan, säästää naarauskuluja.

----------


## Ski

Mukava ranta cruisailu

----------


## Jake_Kona

> Terve!
> Näin uutena maastoiluharrastajana kyselisin, mikä mahtaa olla läskipyörissä suurin ja mahtavin runkokoko mitä saatavilla? Mitat on allekirjoittaneella luokkaa sirkus, eli mittaa reilu 2m ja painoa reippa 120kg. Läskikuume on kova, pakko myöntää



Kuinka paljon yli 2meetriä olet? Itsellä pituutta tasan 2, mutta muuten tavallisesta pitkästä poiketen jalat ei hurjan pitkät. Itse ajelen ekan sukupolven kona wo:lla xl-kokoa. Pidempi stemmin ja seatbackin kuitenkin vaatii minulle. Ja suorempi ohjaustanko. Stemmillä ja seatbackillä saan ulottuvuutta lisää 5cm ja yhtään lyhyempi ei käy. Jyrkkiä mäkiä ei seatbackistä johtuen voi nousta kun keula ei pysy maassa ja putkelta ei voi polkea, koska paino kevenee takakumilta ja tuloksena takarengas sutii (1x). Pelit pysähtyy siihen tai ollaa kyljellään.

----------


## IncBuff

Näin se nautinnollinen lumitalvi päättyy  :Hymy: 

Joki on katkaissut polun


Toisaallakin on vettä


Luntakin on vielä fiilisteltäväksi

----------


## ealex

Back to basics, Moonlanderissa on taas alkuperäinen teräskeula hiilikuituisen sijasta. Keula laski pari senttiä ja self steering on kadonnut kokonaan, vaikka ei se ennenkään kovin paha ollut.

----------


## 2cka

Ei ollut äksönkamera päällä kun rupattelun kaverin kanssa parkissa ni tää fiilistely ilman kuvia.

Tänään teurastamoita lähtiessä törmäsin kaveriin joka tuli prätkäänsä huoltamaan tallille. Siinä ovella kun jauhettiin ajoi ohi ensin kullanvärinen (Salsa..?) paksukainen teurastamolle päin jonka kuskilta nousi peukku ja suusta tuli moikkaus, pari minuuttia tästä tuli pois päin herra Surlylla ja taas sekä kädellinen että suullinen moikkaus 

Jos teidät löytää täältä ni mä olin siis se Wo-kuski joka höpötteli musta-asuisen pyöräkuskin kanssa, terpat vielä tätäkin kautta.


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## brilleaux

Eiliset kurafiilistelyt. Kolmetuntinen meni taas aivan liian nopsaan. On se upeeta!  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Vaimo lähti ekaa kertaa läskilläni keräämään hortaa lähipusikoista ja laittoi juuri tekstarin "Ihan hirvee peli" eikä tuo nyt siis ollut mikään kehuva kommentti.
Läski ei vaan sovi kaikille ja vaihteeksi piristävää, että joku sen uskaltaa lausua ääneen. Aina toisinaan nimittäin naurattaa kaikensorttiset ylistyshymnit näille vekottimille,  jotka nyt vaan ovat munamankeleita normaalia paksummilla kumeilla. That's it, I quit  :Hymy: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## markettipyörämies

Ei, kyllä läski on parasta ainakin täällä missä polut on tämmöisiä:


Kyllä rullas kun oli 10g kevyempi vannenauha. Eturengastakin kokeilin väärin päin (myönnetään vahingossa meni, enkä jaksanut alkaa kääntämään :P ), ihan yhtä surkea sivuttaispito ja itseohjaavuus oli ehkä vielä hivenen murhaavampaa kuin kuvion ollessa oikeaan suuntaan. Karpaloita oli paljon ja olivat hyviä  :Hymy:

----------


## Bansku81

Vuoden hienoin aika maastoaamuläskilenkille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Kermit The Frog nostettu pimeästä pihaliiteristä pihalle nojailemaan emännän kasvilavaan.
Joo, ei oo nätti mutta naamioitu ja se on pääasia 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Jukkis

> Ei, kyllä läski on parasta ainakin täällä missä polut on tämmöisiä:
> 
> 
> Kyllä rullas kun oli 10g kevyempi vannenauha. Eturengastakin kokeilin väärin päin (myönnetään vahingossa meni, enkä jaksanut alkaa kääntämään :P ), ihan yhtä surkea sivuttaispito ja itseohjaavuus oli ehkä vielä hivenen murhaavampaa kuin kuvion ollessa oikeaan suuntaan. Karpaloita oli paljon ja olivat hyviä



Näin Pirkka-läskin omistajana kysyn mielenkiinnosta, millaiseksi vehkeeksi tuo sinun Rainbow-läskisi on osoittautunut ?

----------


## markettipyörämies

Eipä tuossa mitään isompaa moitittavaa ole löytynyt. Stemmi oli liian pitkä omaan makuun ja satula aivan liian pehmeä yms. pientä tietenkin. Takahaarukan korvake aika pehmeää tavaraa. Navat joutu tosiaan herkistämään. 10-speed spider-takaratas, mistä plussaa. Ohjainlaakerissa pientä sanomista, meinaa napsahtaa, kun täräyttää sopivasti vastapattiin täysiä, välystä ei tunnu, joten leekeri lienee mallia halpa. Jarruihin toivoisi pikasäätöä, kahva meinaa painua liian syvään, ilmaus tosin auttoi. Kumet ei ole omaan makuun.

Pyörä ollut tulilla vasta 10h, joten vielä aikasta sanoa, miten muuten pysyy läjässä.

L-koko henkilövaa'alla mitattuna 16kg. Rungo http://rowerowawaga.pl/images/foto/pv0qvg_img_9797.jpg
Näyttää siellä käyneen koko fillarikin puntarilla: http://bikescale.com/images/foto/gfmy6l_img_9931.jpg
Etuhaarukka  892g http://bikescale.com/index.php?d=art...at=78&art=5656

Toimitus tosin meni Prismalta ihan vituiksi, tuli ensin väärä pyörä ja säätöä riitti sen jälkeen. No antoivat sentään 10€ lahjakortin verkkokauppaansa,hip hurraa.

----------


## Jukkis

Ymmärrän ja jaat tuskasi noiden renkaiden osalta.
Ja kiitos tosiaan käyttökokemuksiesi kertomisesta. Mites tuon huolto on muuten järjestetty ?

----------


## CC-Ryder

> Eipä tuossa mitään isompaa moitittavaa ole löytynyt. Stemmi oli liian pitkä omaan makuun ja satula aivan liian pehmeä yms. pientä tietenkin. Takahaarukan korvake aika pehmeää tavaraa. Navat joutu tosiaan herkistämään. 10-speed spider-takaratas, mistä plussaa. Ohjainlaakerissa pientä sanomista, meinaa napsahtaa, kun täräyttää sopivasti vastapattiin täysiä, välystä ei tunnu, joten leekeri lienee mallia halpa. Jarruihin toivoisi pikasäätöä, kahva meinaa painua liian syvään, ilmaus tosin auttoi. Kumet ei ole omaan makuun.
> 
> Pyörä ollut tulilla vasta 10h, joten vielä aikasta sanoa, miten muuten pysyy läjässä.
> 
> L-koko henkilövaa'alla mitattuna 16kg. Rungo http://rowerowawaga.pl/images/foto/pv0qvg_img_9797.jpg
> Näyttää siellä käyneen koko fillarikin puntarilla: http://bikescale.com/images/foto/gfmy6l_img_9931.jpg
> Etuhaarukka  892g http://bikescale.com/index.php?d=art...at=78&art=5656
> 
> Toimitus tosin meni Prismalta ihan vituiksi, tuli ensin väärä pyörä ja säätöä riitti sen jälkeen. No antoivat sentään 10€ lahjakortin verkkokauppaansa,hip hurraa.



Ne fsa:n megaexo keskiölaakerikupit kantsii myöskin raswailla uusiks.Ovatten meinaan mallia:'' veden sisäänsä imevä''.Omasta white litestä,missä samat fsa comet kammet+laakerit, meni oikea laakerikuppi  jumiin alle 500km talviajelulla.Sain vielä elwytettyä ,muttei oo enää yhtä smuutti.Nii ja vedenpoistoreikä rungon keskiöön on myös must,jossei vielä ole.

----------


## PK1

Tänään oli taas urbaaniretkeilyä, mutta tulipas siinä sivussa ajettua ensimmäinen yli satkun lenkki läskillä. Kyllä se otti (huonon) kunnon päälle ihan eri tavalla kuin maantiepyörällä.
Vuosaaren huippu oli uusi tuttavuus, mutta ihan mukava ja tuonne täytyy körötellä eväiden kanssa uudemman kerran kun tulee hieman lämpöisempää.

----------


## J_K

Mukava fiilis kosteassa metsässä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Se olis tätä aikaa vuodesta nyt.

----------


## harmis

Ei varsinainen fiilistely. Paksukaisia käytetään myös pahanteossa. http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2015...18775_uu.shtml

----------


## Jukkis

Alan lähestyä ikägube-sarjaa eli on ilmeisenä vaarana Kankaanniemi-syndrooma ja nyt sitten tämäkin vielä. Taidan myydä läskin ja ostaa kondomihousut ja kapeekumisen tilalle  :Irvistys: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## trapper

> Ei varsinainen fiilistely. Paksukaisia käytetään myös pahanteossa. http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2015...18775_uu.shtml



oisko pöllitty

----------


## VitaliT

Oli niin hieno kelli että oli pako lähteä lenkille.






  Mersu sikiön taustalla.

----------


## OJ

Ovatko noi kahden Cerpeleen hintaiset läskit aivan toiselta planeetalta kuin karvalakkikevennellyt On-Onet sun muut markettilingot? Lähikaupassa olisi tietty 907 Whiteout, Hed, Srammin halpiskamaa koeajovalmiina, mutta en ole uskaltanut edes harkita koeajoa.

----------


## VitaliT

ei kannata edes kokeilla, kun voi tulla äkkinäinen kutina.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Taas keveni Mongoose, vaihtajan vivuista otin näytöt pois ja kevensin muutenkin rälläkällä -15g, kuitutanko -70g, xtr:n-polkimet -paljon. Lisäksi lähti etunakista lisää kumia ja testilenkin perusteella veemission on siedettävä leikkausten jälkeen.

Pojat oli mukana testaamassa:


Välillä tulee aina tilanteita, kun pitää lähteä myyräjahtiin:


https://youtu.be/3u8dRhjmwyU

edit:

Tupit tuli:

----------


## adrianus

Runko kotosalla viiden viikon odotuksen jälkeen. Nyt on hyvä fiilis...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kmw

Rajamäen Matkunlampi. Oli eka kesälenkki eilennä kun pääskysenkin bongasin. Ja pakko jälleen kerran todeta että oli erinomaisen hyvä päivä insinjöörllä kun hää keksi polkupyörään vapaarattaan ja vaihteet. Mää nautin ja fiilistelen.

----------


## a-o

> Runko kotosalla viiden viikon odotuksen jälkeen. Nyt on hyvä fiilis...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hieno!

Laitahan kuvia kun projekti etenee!

----------


## Shamus

Perheretkellä...

----------


## Katila



----------


## markettipyörämies

Meni ajamalla:


Pohjoisrinteessä (Kapustavaara) vielä lunta:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Taas oli fiilikset  kohillaan, kun ajeltiin märkää pururataa ja suota  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Ajoin ladulla. Fuck the system.

----------


## MTBVespa

Eiköhhän tuossa himokkaimmat vielä kuukauden päivät suksi. Hiihtolatu suomessa on kuin puhdas juomavesi afrikassa, molempien pilaamisesta voidaan tappaa.

----------


## J_K

Vähän kuluvan viikon fiilistelyjä

----------


## MARA84

> Eiköhhän tuossa himokkaimmat vielä kuukauden päivät suksi. Hiihtolatu suomessa on kuin puhdas juomavesi afrikassa, molempien pilaamisesta voidaan tappaa.



Se on juuri näin!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

J_K Hienoja kuvia  ja uusia metsäkoneita 🆒✌👍

----------


## artzi

Ei tunkkaaminen niin paha asia ole, ehtii kuvata enemmän..   :Hymy:

----------


## JTeppo

Tässä nöösin läskipyöräilijän fiilistelyä eilisillan lenkiltä.


Siirtymätaipaleelta.


Pehmeetä oli. Pyörä seisoo omin avuin pystyssä.


Ilovuorikin osasi näyttää parhaat puolensa.

Alkuviikosta tuli käytyä Salpausselän jotain edellisen viikonlopun maastopyöräkisareittiä ajaen. Silloin ensimmäistä kertaa kunnolla Fatbikellä maastossa. Nyt sitten eilen kunnolla Keuruun tutumpiin maastoihin. 
Ensimmäinen viikko alkaa olla takana läskipyörän puikoissa ja mahtavalta tuntuu!

----------


## brilleaux

Eilen oli jo mukavan kesäiset tunnelmat heti aamusta:

----------


## Katila

Hyvinkään lentokenttä 24.5.2015:




Sotaan lähtijöiden alttarikivi Hyvinkäällä:

----------


## svheebo

Jokos tämä läskivempain on nähty? Huomenna tulee jo kolme viikkoa täyteen kun läski jäi seisomaan. Fiilis se on tämäkin, odotus... Ehtii googlettaa kaikenlaista. Nyt on lainapyöränä 29er jäykkäperä, ei kyllä vakuuta. Täysjyystöä kyllä houkuttaisi päästä kokeilemaan kunnolla. Nyt kun on vuoden ympäri ajanut läsällä niin on vähän vertailupohjaa pyörien eroihin. Mutta ehkä vielä tänä kesänä takuu toimii ja saan Fatboyn iskuun.

----------


## Pyhä Risti

> Hyvinkään lentokenttä 24.5.2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sotaan lähtijöiden alttarikivi Hyvinkäällä:




Halvaksi on tullut tuo virtuaalikivi... 
 Onkonhan se nyt näitä valtion säästötoimenpiteitä, muistokivetkin louhitaan jo bittiavaruudessa?

----------


## Tank Driver

Viilis se kai on paskakin viilis.

----------


## Sundo

Läski kävi Haltialassa.

----------


## kmw

^ hyvä kuva, mutta kai Sundo muisti taluttaa? Luonnonsuojelualue = pyöräily kielletty.

----------


## Sundo

Nyt saattoi mennä asiasta ilmoittava merkki ohi tuossa kohtaa, mihinköhän se oli piilotettu. Pitää ensi kerralla katsoa tarkemmin, jos kylttiä ei ole niin en näe kyllä syytäkään taluttaa kun pelkkä luonnonsuojelualueen status ei sitä vaadi. Pitkäkosken pätkän talutin kiltisti, mutta siellä on asiasta ilmoittavat kyltit.

Eli siis luonnonsuojelualue != pyöräily kielletty. Sen kielto pitää erikseen ilmoittaa.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Kävin etsiskelemässä polkuja. Eka lenkki lyhkäsillä housuilla  :Hymy: 

Jos jollakin on kammoa pitkoksia kohtaan, niin tässä olis hyvä pätkä harjoitella, pehmeätä jos kaatuu:

Räjäytettyjä Salpalinjan bunkkereitakin oli matkalla ja itse Salpalinjan panssariesteitä. Louhoksiakin kävin katsastamassa:

Jonkin verran saanut laittaa ruutia, että tämmöstä saatu aikaiseksi:


Tämmöinenkin löyty, tuli pieni paussi ajamiseen, kun piti odotella poromiestä hakemaan pantaa:

Pari polun pätkääkin löytyi, mutta pääasiassa etenin umpimehtässä:

----------


## kmw

@Sundo

Kun rantapolku sukeltaa pusikkoon on oikealla puolella luonnonsuojelualue-kyltti, pauttia tuossa. Polkupyöräpolku nousee oikealle ylös. Koko Ruutinkosken alue on kiellettyä. hoodeilta löytyy paaljon hyvää ajettavaa niin annetaanko tuon paikan olla ajamati, jookosta.

----------


## Sundo

> Kun rantapolku sukeltaa pusikkoon on oikealla puolella luonnonsuojelualue-kyltti, pauttia tuossa. Polkupyöräpolku nousee oikealle ylös. Koko Ruutinkosken alue on kiellettyä. hoodeilta löytyy paaljon hyvää ajettavaa niin annetaanko tuon paikan olla ajamati, jookosta.



Edellisessä viestissä mainitsinkin taluttaneeni tuolla Pitkäkoskella, ja yritän kyllä aika hyvin noudattaa näitä (ajoittain aika mielivaltaiselta vaikuttavia) pyöräilykieltoja ja taluttelen pyörää kiltisti kun noilla kielletyillä poluilla Viikissä ja Haltialan alueella menen. Kuten kuvasta ehkä näkyy, poljin tuolla idästä länteenpäin, ja jos siellä itäpäässä kyltti oli, en minä sitä ainakaan nähnyt. En kuitenkaan tuhlaa aikaani arvuuttelemalla josko polkua saa ajaa jos en kieltokylttiä nää. Jos joku mielensä pahoittaa siitä, että ajelen läskillä rauhallista tahtia "kiellettyä" polkua niin pahoittakoon. Ei se polku siitä pilalle mene tai luonnonsuojelualue tuhoudu.

Katson ensi kerralla onko siellä kylttiä, ja jos ei ole niin voin raportoida tänne. Voit sitten lähettää asiaankuuluvalle taholle viestin, että korjaavat puutteen, koska niin kauan kun sitä pyöräilyä ei ole kielletty, se on sallittu. Ei kuitenkaan oleteta, että kanssapyöräilijät ovat meedioita ja pystyvät selvänäkijän kyvyillä havaitsemaan kielletyt polut, jookosta? Tunnustan kyllä, että iltahämärässä se kyltti on myös voinut mennä ohi silmien.

----------


## Shimaani

On siellä ollut kyltit molemmissa päissä aluetta jo monta vuotta sitten. Aikaansaavat sitten poistelevat niitä mutta viksut tietää että alueella ei saa ajaa vaikka joku olisikin polttanut kyltin luvattomalla nuotiolla.  :Cool: 

Ne ylämaan naudat on upeita

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ylämaan naudoista tuli mieleen ikuisesti verkkokalvoille palanut kaunis tapahtuma Haltialan tilalla kun lehmä kusta lorotti kuin paloletkusta suoraan mullin turpaan ja tämä herra otti kaiken vastaan kieli pitkänä…  :Nolous:

----------


## VitaliT

On kyllä ollut oikein kesä fiilikset.  





  Ai nii löysin pikkasen isompi herne pysyn matkan varrella. 










  kävin pikkasen kääntämässä peltoa

----------


## crcm

Vitalilla tuttuja maisemia Vuosaaresta ja ympäristöstä.  :Hymy:

----------


## trapper

> Viilis se kai on paskakin viilis.



miten tässä voi lukea valmistettu suomessa kun osat on kiinasta tai jostain ja vain koottu suomessa,noh tais tässä heijastimet olla valmistettu suomessa

----------


## Tank Driver

Sanopa se.

----------


## Alottelia-14

Tuon merkinnän vaatimus taisi olla, että 50% valmistuskustannuksista jää Suomeen. Eli vaikka kaikki osat tulis Kiinasta, niin jos kokoamiselle ja maalaamiselle (tai mitä sille täällä tehdäänkään) saadaan laskettua enemmän hintaa, niin se on silloin valmistettu Suomessa.

----------


## Antza44

^ Ai että ihan nähdä Suomalaista laatutyötä. Tuossa roskassa tuo 50% toteutuu varmaan hienosti. Suominousuun...

----------


## Ansis

VitaliT, älä visti kiusata, sillä oman Beargreaseni osat saapuvat luultavasti vasta viikon päästä maailmalta. On sentään jo tanko ja stemmi  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Voi Lyyli minkä teit!

----------


## jcool

Tänään tuli bongattua jopa kolme läskiä Oulun poluilla. Enemmän oli siis metsässä läskiä, kuin laihaa :-)

----------


## Hapro

Tuohan ei ole avainlipputunnus, vaan jotain sinne päin. Itse ainakin kyseenalaistan tällä tavalla markkinoivien yritysten luotettavuuden, oli tuo tahallista tai tahatonta.

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Vitalilla tutun näköinen pyörä. Taidettiin olla samalla Hepon retkellä ajelemassa viime sunnuntaina ja katselemassa Giro de Espoota.
Terveisin se keltatakkinen kaveri  jolla oli kypäräkamera.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Olihan taas hieno reissu apuvoimien kera:


Miten on Brooksit kestäneet maastossa, jos/kun kastuu? Vai ajeletteko nahkapenkillä vain komialla ilimalla?

----------


## a-o

> Miten on Brooksit kestäneet maastossa, jos/kun kastuu? Vai ajeletteko nahkapenkillä vain komialla ilimalla?



Mulla on kestänyt hyvin,  mutta ajelen nahkapenkkipyörällä vain kauniilla kelillä rapakoita vältellen  :Hymy: . Muina aikoina pyörä on säilössä viileässä ja pimeässä varastossa. Nahkaa pitää hoitaa, aina kun nahka alkaa näyttää kuivalta voitelen sen Brooksin mehiläisvahalla.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Joo, mulla on kommuutterissa Brooks ja se on kyllä tosi mukava satula.

Pistin nahkapenkkiä tilaukseen, kokeillaan miten kestää. Otin jousitetun version, kun alkanut pyörä tuntumaan niin kevyeltä:

----------


## brilleaux

Reilu kolmetuntinen fiilistely upeassa kesäsäässä. Kyllä taas kelpasi ihmisen olla!

----------


## ealex

Voi läskipyöräilijälläkin siirtymä olla mukavaa:  :Hymy:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Hiidenvaaralla taas:

----------


## VilleW

Kysymys... Onko kukaan kokeillut tuollaista lasten työntöaisaa kameratelineenä? Esimerkiksi... http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38104...-istuinputkeen 

Sais vähän sellaista 3rd person -kuvakulmaa videoihin. Voi olla että tuo jäis vähän matalalle mutta saahan sitä tarvittaessa tunattua.

----------


## OKS

> Kysymys... Onko kukaan kokeillut tuollaista lasten työntöaisaa kameratelineenä? Esimerkiksi... http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38104...-istuinputkeen 
> 
> Sais vähän sellaista 3rd person -kuvakulmaa videoihin. Voi olla että tuo jäis vähän matalalle mutta saahan sitä tarvittaessa tunattua.



Hyvä idea. Tuotahan voisi kokeilla kajakissakin.

----------


## VilleW

> Hyvä idea. Tuotahan voisi kokeilla kajakissakin.



Tällainen oli vähän hakusessa...  https://youtu.be/dIqGvdyrqzM ...mutta nämä oli jostain rumpusetin klamppisysteemistä ja hiilikuituputkesta askarrelleet. Tämä olis valmis paketti eikä maksais paljoa

----------


## notsie

Uuden läskipyöräilijän debyytti. Oli pakko itsekkin pysähtyä tänään ottamaan kuva, kun täällä on porukalla niin hienoja otoksia! Panssarivaunu 'ojassa'.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Kesän ensimmäiset korvasienet:


Taidan kokeilla Lidl:n herkullisen savustetun tonnikalan kanssa tehdä pastakastikkeen. Kermaa, valkosipulia ja sipulia. Mustapippuria. Merisuolaa.

----------


## artzi

Taukopaikka Ikaalinen-Jämi reitin varrella, kahvipaikan tuolille oli tällaisen Hobbitin vähän hankala päästä. Hienot näköalat!

----------


## Pusher

Perusfiilistelyä merimaisemalla...

----------


## adrianus

Neitsytmatkalla. Fiilikset tapissa...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

^En ihmettele. Jättiläispeukimo.  :Hymy:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Komea patinaa alkaa tulemaan nahkatuppeihin. On parhaat tupet mitä mulla on ikinä ollut. Vähän paksut, mutta ohuemmat mallit on jo tulossa. Ihan litimäräksi en ole kastellut eli pitää vielä pitää varausta sen suhteen, että miten toimii kaatosateessa.


Melkein kilo tuli kerättyä korvasieniä polkujen varresta  :Hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

Ehdottoman hienot tupet, mutta ovatko liukkaat?

----------


## Timojm

Pari ensimmäistä päivää takana uuden kaverin kanssa. Kieltämättä hieman hymyilyttää polulla  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Komia on *peukkuva*

----------


## Paulix

> Pari ensimmäistä päivää takana uuden kaverin kanssa. Kieltämättä hieman hymyilyttää polulla



No jösses! Tolla hymy ylittää jo stonganleveydenkin!!

----------


## PK1

> Pari ensimmäistä päivää takana uuden kaverin kanssa. Kieltämättä hieman hymyilyttää polulla



Varmasti hymyilyttää ja hieno pyörä.

Juuri tänään juurakoita ajellessani uudella täpärillä koitin miettiä ja verrata että onko se läski vai täysjousto parempi sellaisessa maastossa, ja tulin tulokseen että täysjoustoläski olis kyllä kaikkein paras  :Leveä hymy: 

Onnea uudelle pyörälle!

----------


## markettipyörämies

> Ehdottoman hienot tupet, mutta ovatko liukkaat?



Uutena oli, mutta nyt pitää hyvin.

Komia täpäriläski Timojm:llä, kärsiikö kysyä paljonko tuli kustantamaan? Jos vaikka innostuisi päivittämään renkaat ja samalla vähän muitakin osia  :Vink:

----------


## Lauttis

> Komia täpäriläski Timojm:llä, kärsiikö kysyä paljonko tuli kustantamaan?



Tuolta löytyy http://www.maxx.de/en/bikes/fatbikes...URAXDAX&id=145

----------


## PK1

Onkos se muuten jo käynyt vaaassa, eli paljonko on paino ajokunnossa?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Timojm on sitten hommanut kunnon pyörän. Ei ihan helposti rupee tökkimään.

----------


## Timojm

Vaaka näytti laitteelle painoa 18 kg eli ei tuo keveimmästä päästä ole, mutta ei kyllä ole kuskikaan. Jälkimmäisestä on huomattavasti helpompi keventää....mukavasti tuo kuitenkin tuntuu kulkevan

----------


## Juha Jokila

Käytiin Tonin ja Immon kanssa esittelemässä pyöräilyä paikallisessa kylätapahtumassa. Sateen takia väkeä oli aika vähän liikkeellä, mutta pyöräntestauksen makuun päässeitä nuoria se ei haitannut. Läskikuume levisi kulovalkean tavoin ja se olikin mun fillareista suosituin ja koko ajan liikkeellä - välillä katollaankin.

----------


## brilleaux

Oikeastaan edukas toi MAXX, kun osasatsia katselee. 

Hieno mutta kerettiläinen laite. IMO.  :Vink:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Hienoa kylätapahtumaa Juha ollut järjestämässä.  Moni nuori voi innostua hakeutumaan hyvän harrastuksen pariin.

Timolla hieno fillari. Laatutavaraa, varmasti hyvä valinta.  Luultavasti on aika mukava ajettava vaikka olisi vähän, tai vähän enemmänkin, juurakkoa ja kivikkoa polulla.  Olisi mukava kuulla kokemuksia, läskitäpäri kun on aika vieras kulkine, ainakin minulle. Kun ehdit niin laita vähän kommenttia.

----------


## IncBuff

Eilen oli hyvä fiilis

----------


## OKS

> - välillä katollaankin.



Mukava tapahtuma. Etujarru taisi aiheuttaa tuon varsin tyylipuhtaan katolleen menon.  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Tästä se lähti:







Ja tässä sitä oltiin parin tunnin ajon jälkeen.

----------


## rjrm

Incbuff
 Onko Pitkän hoiluan laavulta tuo kuva?

----------


## IncBuff

> Incbuff
>  Onko Pitkän hoiluan laavulta tuo kuva?



Kokalmuksen laavulta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mukava tapahtuma. Etujarru taisi aiheuttaa tuon varsin tyylipuhtaan katolleen menon.



Joo, niin siinä käy, kun etukenossa seisaaltaan vetää etujarrua koko kouralla. En ole vielä tarkastanut tuliko esim kaulaputkeen vaurioita, kun stemmi oli kiertynyt iskun voimasta. Ainakin Eastonin EC-70 tanko on täynnä pientä naarmua.

----------


## zipo

> Tästä se lähti:Ja tässä sitä oltiin parin tunnin ajon jälkeen.



Kuva.Viisi seitsämästä pitää kypärän päässä myös  tauolla?Joku yhdistävä juttu?Mielestäni RantaPandalla pitäisi olla kypärä päässä.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Pari ensimmäistä päivää takana uuden kaverin kanssa.



Hiukanko hieno. 👍 Taitaa olla tämän foorumin ensimmäinen laatuaan? Kattelin postauksistas et sulla olis ollu oranssi Fatboy aiemmin, minkälainen on siihen verrattuna?

----------


## Timojm

> Hiukanko hieno.  Taitaa olla tämän foorumin ensimmäinen laatuaan? Kattelin postauksistas et sulla olis ollu oranssi Fatboy aiemmin, minkälainen on siihen verrattuna?



Se oranssi Fatboy on ajokaverin, saattanut olla jossain kuvissa mukana. Tuo Maxx on allekirjoittaneen ensimmäinen fatbike. Joten en oikein voi ottaa kantaa vertailuun.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Olipa yllättävän selviä eroja kaverin 29er:iin tämän päivän lenkillä, ehkä paras oli kun ajettiin tietämättä mutaplottiin jonka pinta oli juuri kuivahtanut, läski(eihän mulla ole kuin 3.8)meni yli että heilahti mutta kaveri melkein tangon yli kun sukelsi mutaan :Leveä hymy:  Myös parissa jyrkässä nousussa läski kiipesi eleettömästi ylös kun kaverilla sutas ja tunkkaamiseksi meni. No kyllä se sitten kovalla pohjalla tasamaalla hieman etumatkaa sai..

----------


## mutanaama

Siksi onkin parasta pysytellä umpimetässä  :Vink:

----------


## brilleaux

http://www.hs.fi/sunnuntai/a1433478843952

Pyöränaaman alakategoriaan kuulunee läskinaama; jatkuva hymyily ja typerä virnistely aiheuttaa ihmetystä kanssakulkijoissa.
Joissain tapauksissa hymy saattaa jäädä pysyväksi.

----------


## harrim

> Eilen oli hyvä fiilis



Katohan, taidettiin vaihtaa päivän aluksi sananen Luontokeskuksen P-paikalla? -Kuusamon pojjat-

Lähetetty minun SGP611 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

> Katohan, taidettiin vaihtaa päivän aluksi sananen Luontokeskuksen P-paikalla? -Kuusamon pojjat-



Juu niin taidettiin. Terve vaan tätäkin kautta.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Mahtava fiilis, tein taas gps:ään jäljen, jota läksin seuraamaan. Polkuja ei juuri matkaan mahtunut; umpimehtää ja luksuksena mehtäkoneenuraa. Mahtavaa "samoilla" metsässä kun pääsee vähän pitempiä matkoja kuin kävelemällä ja saa samalla kikkailla pitkin pusikoita. Käsittämätöntä minkälaisista paikoista läskillä pääsee.

----------


## kalleA

Hienon näköstä, kelpais itellekki ajella tllasissa maisemissa ko vikas kuvassa. Enää vaa polut puuttuu, et pääsis ilman läskiä :Hymy:

----------


## mni

Alkukesän pitkospuuajeluharjoitukset.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Koirien kanssa uusia nahkaosia sisäänajamassa:


Tupet on mahtavat,  penkki on vielä kivikova ja jouset pitää öljytä kun narisevat kuin vanhassa marttapyörässä konsanaan. Muuten vaikuttaa lupaavalta, vaikka jousitusta nyt ei kyllä huomaa mistään muusta kuin äänestä. Lähtiessä vielä mietin, että ompa mukava kun pääsi WCR:stä ja sen narinoista eroon  :Hymy:  Seuraava projekti on satulan rautaosien korvaaminen jollakin kevyemmällä tavaralla.

----------


## brilleaux

Ja hatut päästä herrat! (y)

http://yle.fi/uutiset/12-vuotias_vii...erelle/8061990

----------


## HC Andersen

Melkonen likka!

----------


## markettipyörämies

Ja vielä Vee Missioneilla ajelee ainakin noissa kuvissa. Joku vois sponssata sille kunnon kumit reissuun.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kyllä.  Hattureuhkaa täytyy kyllä nostaa tytölle.

Ja on valinnut harrastuksen parhaasta päästä.

----------


## Antza44

^^24" valikoima aikas suppea Ground Control löytyy, mutta taitaa Veet päihittää ne asfaltti rullailussa, vaikka itse-ohjausta on reilusti 24"ja 20", niin kuin isossakin.

Asenne kohillaan pimulla :Hymy: .

----------


## kevlar

Testasin joskus taannoin läskiä laattapihalla, pyörässä oli alhaiset maastopaineet ja kait renkaatkaan ei parasta mallia olleet. Totesin että kiitos mutta ei. Kuin ois ohjainlaakeri jumissa ku yritti ajaa.
Joku kipinä siitä kai kuitenkin jäi ja usein maastossa ajellessa sitä mielessään haarukoi että mitenkähän se tässä läski kulkis?

Keväällä Peltsi kävi puhumassa luonnossa liikkumisesta meidän kylällä ja siellä iski vanha kipinä ja lujaa! Hiffasin että läskillä jos jollakin voin toteuttaa pitkään haaveilemani maastopyörävaelluksen. Selvittelin reilu kymmenen vuotta sitten erästä reittiä ja sen polkupyöräiltävyyttä. Silloin homma jäi siihen ettei kenelläkään ollut antaa tietoja missä kunnossa kyseinen väylä lienee.
Nyt on kuukauden päivät tässä kipinä kasvanut melko roihuksi, lisäksi kun kyseisen koeajoläskin omistajaa kysyin kaverikseni kyseiselle vaellukselle välitön kyllä vastauksena, oli homma pyöräytettävä käyntiin. Sovittiin että -16 kesä voitais ottaa tavoitteeksi homman alulle polkaisemiseksi.

Tästä alkoi välitön foorumisurffaaminen ja speksaaminen. Sopivien pyörien rajoituttua muutamaan kiinnostavaan mallin, löytyi Oulusta Pyöräkorjaamo Laihiaiselta Feltin DD30, joka oli oman listan kärjessä, runkokokokin osoittautui passeliksi ja ei muuta kuin pyörä matkaan. Renkaissa oli koeajolenkilla paineita kuulemma baarin luokkaa, ja ajettavuus keskustan asfaltilla ihan mainio. Ilman käsiä ajaminen ei aiheuttanut mitään ylimääräistä efektiä.

Äsken lähdin säätämään polkimien lukkojen tiukkuutta ja sillä reissulla vierähtikin reilusti toista tuntia. Metsäpoluilla kun pudottelin paineet sopivan alas niin kylläpä oli mukavaa hommaa. Semmoinen tekninen kivikkopatikko meni niin että ei meinannu lakata hampaita naurattamasta. Painoa taaksepäin ja vauhtia niin tuntui että tämähän mene vaikka ja mistä. Samoten kun kävin lintutilannetta tarkastamassa eräällä lammella niin se miten semmoisella pehmeällä äsken rakennetulla penkereellä pyörä eteni, tämän kanssa tulen vielä rymyämään monessa kurassa. Kuvaa ei ole kun ihan vaan tuossa pihatiellä oli tarkoitus säätää niitä lukkoja niin ei tullu edes puhelinta taskuun :Cool:

----------


## no-saint

Ajelin Viivin ja Jyrin kanssa tuolla TdT:ssä pitkät pätkät ja vertailin omaan 11v poikaani niin kyllähän Viivi pesee meidän junnun mennen tullen. Saa nähä mitä plikasta isona tullee.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tällä vauhdilla hänelle kasvaa parta.

----------


## OKS

Kona WO taas ajokunnossa, mutta kuskin toukokuussa kolhittu vasen ranne ei oikein kestä ajamista. Mukavaa oli kuitenkin taas ajella edes vähän.

----------


## makton

Näin maantiekauden alettua, ne muutamat kerrat kun läskiä on jaksanut kiikuttaa ulos asti, on sillä ajaminen tuntunut jotenkin erityisenkin raskaalta, jopa asfaltilla ajetut työmatkat. Talvella pyörä tuntuu kulkevan höyhenen kevyesti ja nyt taas tuntuu kuin raahaisi kivirekeä perässä. Alla sentään BFL:t näin kesällä.

Taisi olla enemmänkin anti-fiilistelyä...

----------


## a-o

> Näin maantiekauden alettua, ne muutamat kerrat kun läskiä on jaksanut kiikuttaa ulos asti, on sillä ajaminen tuntunut jotenkin erityisenkin raskaalta, jopa asfaltilla ajetut työmatkat. Talvella pyörä tuntuu kulkevan höyhenen kevyesti ja nyt taas tuntuu kuin raahaisi kivirekeä perässä. Alla sentään BFL:t näin kesällä.
> 
> Taisi olla enemmänkin anti-fiilistelyä...



Maantie- ja xc-pyörä ikäänkuin lentää, kun ajelee talven lenkkiä läskillä.

Olen näin kesäaikanakin tehnyt monta vk-treeniä läskillä, sillä vauhti pysyy pienempänä ja kuormitusta on helpompi säädellä.

----------


## Vapaaratas

Kiitoksia kypärän nostosta kanssa pyöräilijöille Viivin puolesta. Kyllä Viivin isänä voin todeta, että pyöräily on Viivin kanssa mukavaa, kun neiti on niin positiivisella asenteella aina liikenteessä. Jos on kiinnostusta seurata kesäretkemme etenemistä, niin sitä voi tehdä facebookin kautta tästä linkistä. LINKKI

----------


## tinke77

> Kona WO taas ajokunnossa, mutta kuskin toukokuussa kolhittu vasen ranne ei oikein kestä ajamista. Mukavaa oli kuitenkin taas ajella edes vähän.



Mikäs konaa vaivasi?

----------


## OKS

> Mikäs konaa vaivasi?



Takarengas alkoi rispaantua vanteen reunasta muutama viikko sitten. Takuuseen sain uuden kumin ja paikallisen pyöräkorjaajan avustuksella sain sen myös vanteelle. Tuo vanteelle laitto olisi varmaan onnistunut itseltäkin, mutta ohjeista huolimatta rikkoutuneen renkaan irrottaminen vanteelta ei onnistunut. Nyt kun näin miten se tehdään, niin ehkäpä jatkossa pärjään omin avuin.

----------


## OKS

> Kiitoksia kypärän nostosta kanssa pyöräilijöille Viivin puolesta. Kyllä Viivin isänä voin todeta, että pyöräily on Viivin kanssa mukavaa, kun neiti on niin positiivisella asenteella aina liikenteessä. Jos on kiinnostusta seurata kesäretkemme etenemistä, niin sitä voi tehdä facebookin kautta tästä linkistä. LINKKI



Asenne kohdallaan molemmilla. Hyvää matkaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sisukas tyttö. Ihme etteivät lastensuojeluviranomaiset ole puuttuneet retkeen. :Hymy:  Mihin kellon lyömään on startti suunniteltu Hangosta, nääs jos tulen Santalan kulmilla tervehtimään Läskillä ?

----------


## kmw

Viiville ja iskälle hyvää matkaa. Paljoin myötäisiä tuulia toivotan.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Takarengas alkoi rispaantua vanteen reunasta muutama viikko sitten. Takuuseen sain uuden kumin ja paikallisen pyöräkorjaajan avustuksella sain sen myös vanteelle.



Meikällä oli sama. Siinä kumin reunassa näkyi mitenkä reunan vahvike oli menny Vee tireksellä pois paikoiltaan ja siitä sitten revennyt. Takuuseen se menee mutta katsotaan minkä kumi tulee vaihdossa takas kun myyjäliikkeellä ei hyllyssä ollut ja ohjeita odotteli maahantuojalta tjms.
Ennakoivasti BFL:t alla nyt <3

Niin ja Viivi, u rock!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Vapaaratas

Valitettavasti tarkkaa starttiaikaa, ei pysty sanomaan, kun yövytään edellinen yö Nurmijärvellä ja siirrytään Hankoon sukulaisten pakun kyydillä. Toiveissa on, että startti on ennen klo 11. Ja jos on aiemmin ei haittaa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

> Valitettavasti tarkkaa starttiaikaa, ei pysty sanomaan, kun yövytään edellinen yö Nurmijärvellä ja siirrytään Hankoon sukulaisten pakun kyydillä. Toiveissa on, että startti on ennen klo 11. Ja jos on aiemmin ei haittaa.



Tsemppiä ja kivaa matkaa👍☺Seuraan Fb..kautta..

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hannez78

> Valitettavasti tarkkaa starttiaikaa, ei pysty sanomaan, kun yövytään edellinen yö Nurmijärvellä ja siirrytään Hankoon sukulaisten pakun kyydillä. Toiveissa on, että startti on ennen klo 11. Ja jos on aiemmin ei haittaa.



Tsemppiä matkaan ja mielenkiinnolla seuraan matkanne edistymistä  :Hymy:

----------


## sirkia

> Kiitoksia kypärän nostosta kanssa pyöräilijöille Viivin puolesta. Kyllä Viivin isänä voin todeta, että pyöräily on Viivin kanssa mukavaa, kun neiti on niin positiivisella asenteella aina liikenteessä. Jos on kiinnostusta seurata kesäretkemme etenemistä, niin sitä voi tehdä facebookin kautta tästä linkistä. LINKKI



Virtuaalinen yläfemma myös täältä. Mielenkiinnolla seuraan reissun etenmistä ja tämä, jos mikä on postiviista uutisointia pyöräilylle. Hyvää matkaa!

----------


## Ansis

Ilma kuin morsein

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Teill o näköjä vararenkka kaupunki pualest.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Hieno oja, hyvät fiilikset.

----------


## palikka86



----------


## TheMiklu

Huh huh, nyt on fiiliksiä tän(kin) sivun kuvissa!
Kyllä Suomi o vaa nätti paikka.

----------


## zipo

Slämmäsin omasta flästä ohjaamon ja testailin 29+ pöörää parkkiksella. :Leveä hymy:  stongassa turvetta.

----------


## brilleaux

Kovin oli metsässä vehreää aamusta. Ja helvetisti hyttysiä.

----------


## Ansis

Juu, nyt kun muuten rupeaa ilmat ja maastot olemaan komiat niin perkeleen hyttyset on tulleet riesaksi.

----------


## tmikko

Ajakaa kovempaa, ei ne itikat kestä mukana!  :Vink: 

Asiaan: Ensilenkki etujousto-Dudella heitetty. Sanoisin, että vähän ristiriitaiset tunteet. Hiilari beargreaseen verrattuna hitaampi (toki nyt ajoin sisureilla). Joustokeula on "ihan jees", mutta ilmankin kyllä pärjää. Vähän fifty-sixty on nyt kumman konkelin pidän ja kumman laitan kiertoon...

Mutta ei kannata vetää liian hätäisiä johtopäätöksiä, sillä verrokki on  kova laite (ja kilon kevyempikin). Geometriat ja koko Dudeen verrattuna todella lähellä eli suurta eroa ei voi tästäkään tulla. Dudella pyörivät massat tuntuivat hidastavan menoa, samoin kuin Bluto, joka notkui ehkä turhaankin edessä. Muutaman isomman töyssyn ja hyppyrin toki pystyi dudella ajelemaan rennommin. Keulan lukitus saisi olla jämäkämpi. Nyt se jää hytkymään sen pari senttiä lukossa ollessaan. Juuri tarpeeksi, että ylämäessä ahistaa.

Huomenna litkuttelen (tai ainakin yritän) Duden renkaat. Sen jälkeen pystyy sanomaan jo lopullisen tuomion. Vakiosisuri painaa 395g, joten litkuttamalla pystynee keventämään 600-700g riippuen vannenauhojen painosta. Eiköhän se sitten hyökkäile beargreasen malliin?

 -Mikko-

----------


## savierk

Vaimon kans fiilisteltiin tänään Syötteellä. Ens viikolla haetaan samanlaiset tuulipuvut. ️

----------


## IncBuff

No ohhoh. Kyllä kelpaa  :Cool:

----------


## Jahvetti

> ..Ens viikolla haetaan samanlaiset tuulipuvut.



 :Leveä hymy: 

Komia on kyllä kalusto teillä, iso peukku.

----------


## tinke77

Komeat on kulkineet joo, mut eihän nyt helvata eukkoa raahata lenkille mukaan!  :Vink:

----------


## savierk

En tiiä minkälaisia teillä etelässä on eukot. Täällä pohjosessa ne on erittäin lepposia ja niitten kans on mukava polkea.  :Vink:

----------


## pikkupoika

> En tiiä minkälaisia teillä etelässä on eukot. Täällä pohjosessa ne on erittäin lepposia ja niitten kans on mukava polkea.



Kait annat Emännän ajaa tuolla missä kuitukiekot? Jos et niin häpiä isomies!

----------


## savierk

> Kait annat Emännän ajaa tuolla missä kuitukiekot? Jos et niin häpiä isomies!



No en tietenkään. Kunto kasvaa paremmin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tinke77

No se tietysti saattaapi vaikuttaa asiaan,  kun tuo meitin hellasärö on pohjanmaan kasvatti  :Hymy: 
Sinnepä sitä lapinmaille pitäis tulla heinäkuun lopulla polkemaan  :Vink:

----------


## savierk

> No se tietysti saattaapi vaikuttaa asiaan,  kun tuo meitin hellasärö on pohjanmaan kasvatti 
> Sinnepä sitä lapinmaille pitäis tulla heinäkuun lopulla polkemaan



Täällä riittää polkemista.  :Vink:

----------


## Mika K

Mukavan vihreetä oli eilen metsäpoluilla, kun arska paistoi ja fiilikset vallan hyvät..

----------


## Ski

Ui jui ihanaa on Pohjoisen Fiilistelyt!

----------


## Läskimasa

> Vaimon kans fiilisteltiin



Nätit Salsat. 👍 Kyl kelpaa vaimon kaa poleksia. 

Taitaa olla 4.0" levein rengas mikä sopii vai kuinka? Hiilarikiekot hämää näyttämään et olis paksummat, mut Vanhelgat taitaa olla päällä?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Onko toi nyt sellanen 8 tonnin pyöräreissu  :Leveä hymy:  ^^

----------


## Miekkari

Pakkohan se tännekin on laittaa. Farley 8 ostettu ja seisokki on kovempi ku kuustoistavuotiaana, kyllä se läskeily on vaan pirun kivaa!

----------


## petjala

Keravalla tuo kevään ja alkukesän hento vaalea vihreys jatkuu näköjään vielä.

----------


## Miekkari

@petjala, juu. Myös "synkkään" metsään saatiin vähän vihreyttä.

----------


## MARA84

Oli mahtava keli läskeillä tänään aamupäivällä.
Kävin tuon tutun reitin hiihtoladunpohjaa(8km) ajelemassa +maantiesiirtymät kaikkineensa 18km 1h:20min.
Mutta tälläkertaa ei tarvinnut yksin ajella kun oli mukana pikku"ystäviä" siis hyttysiä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Minkälaisia kokemuksia on joustokeulasta porukalla?

----------


## HC Andersen

^  Vähän niinq naapurin emäntä, kiva kokeilla mutten omaksi ottais.

----------


## mutanaama

Sama täällä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kokeneiden läskimiesten näkemys on siis ymmärrettävä niin että:

Kunnon  kuitukeula ja tarvittaessa muhkumpaa kumia sopivilla paineilla niin saa tarpeeksi joustoa ym ominaisuuksia?

----------


## Shimaani

> Minkälaisia kokemuksia on joustokeulasta porukalla?



Rokkarin Lyrik, Maguran Wotan ja Thor ovat hyviä, samoin Foxin Vanilla.   Porukalla en oo pomputtanu.

Paksuttimeen en oo vielä keksinyt joustokeulaa haluta, Sharman Hoboy ja Planet äksän kuituinen OG on riittävän ihQ.

Seuraava koeponnaus on sit se Moonländerin keula ja muovikehä -kombo. Jussina on aikaa puuhistella  :Hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Tääkin on aika henkilökohtainen juttu. Ajelin Himoksen enduroreittejä eilen ja siellä olis kyllä helpottanu j-keula, mutta toisaalta se on myös kiva että on enemmän haastetta. Menen siis läskillä ainakin normipolut ilman joustoa. Voihan niitä keuloja vaihdella tarpeen mukaan?

crconseptionin vaimenni on hyvä kans.

----------


## Antza44

Eilen ajelin vähän vauhdikkaammin kivikko alamaki polkuja kovallakeulalla, niin kyllä sillä joustolla sais varmaan lisää vauhtia alamäkiin, mutta tarviiko sitä on toinen juttu. 

4" tuuman keveitä kumeja kaipas reippaamin tapahtuvassa nopeassa polku kaahailussa ainakin enemmän. Alla Bud edessä ja GC takana. Taka nakin 0.47bar sai aikaan nopeassa seka ajossa pumppauksen tarpeen. Sitten alkoi liikkua, isomman kumin tarve takana kesällä on aika kyseen alainen, jos ajelee nopeasti liikkuvilla paineilla eli suht kovilla. 

IMO Täpäri läskiin riittää varmasti 4" kumit kesä ajossa ja täpäriä ei ainakaan talvella tarvi.

----------


## Pasi Ahopelto

Firstissä (Grindelwald) paikallisen Intersportin pyörävuokraamon pihalla:


Stevens Mobster jäi tosin mielikuvafiilistelyksi, koska olin jalkaisin liikkeellä.

----------


## brilleaux

> Kunnon  kuitukeula ja tarvittaessa muhkumpaa kumia sopivilla paineilla niin saa tarpeeksi joustoa ym ominaisuuksia?



Toimii ainakin kevyemmällä kuskilla, kuten mulla. Ei oo himottanu naapurin emäntä, eikä pomppukeppi.

EDIT: Paineiden kanssa saa vaan olla pirun tarkkana; just nostin 4Psi>>4,5Psi, tuollakin tulee jo selkeä ero. 4Psi on itselle aika optimi "keulan toiminnan" puolesta, mutta lyö liian herkästi läpi. 5Psi taasen alkaa jo helposti pompottamaan kivikossa kun mennään vauhdikkaammin alaspäin.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Fiilis on katossa, ei voi mitään:


Nahkapenkki voitti mun perseen, laitoin pehmustetun istuimen takasin.

----------


## Miekkari

> Fiilis on katossa, ei voi mitään:
> 
> 
> Nahkapenkki voitti mun perseen, laitoin pehmustetun istuimen takasin.



O wau. Missä on tuommoinen maisema?

----------


## markettipyörämies

Junganharjulla Kuusamossa, joku pikku lampi Rakinlammen vieressä.

Eikä ole edes vielä hyttysiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Pitkästä aikaa fatting relax ! 


Hiilikuitua kokonaista ja Mcarbonia takana. Molemmat relax ja Runtelinharjun maisemat kuittaa


Rannalla kahdet jälet

----------


## harrim

Fiilis lähes katossa. Kirkkokallio, Näränkävaara, Kuusamo https://instagram.com/p/3545iXuJuw/

Lähetetty minun SGP611 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harrim

Näränkävaarasta länsipuolelle, Yhdeksänsylenkalliolta Suojärven ja Hyöteikön suon suuntaan https://instagram.com/p/357A0uuJh6/

Lähetetty minun SGP611 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## savierk

> Nätit Salsat.  Kyl kelpaa vaimon kaa poleksia. 
> 
> Taitaa olla 4.0" levein rengas mikä sopii vai kuinka? Hiilarikiekot hämää näyttämään et olis paksummat, mut Vanhelgat taitaa olla päällä?



4" maksimi. Mulle riittää vallan mainiosti kesät ja talvet 4".  :Hymy:  Vanhelgat toistaiseksi alla. Jotain pienempi nappulaista olis tarkoitus laittaa alle.

----------


## tinke77

Tässä tämänpäivän fiilistelyä...

Lähetetty minun D2403 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> ^  Vähän niinq naapurin emäntä, kiva kokeilla mutten omaksi ottais.



Noniin, kokeilin minäkin.  En tosin yo isojen poikien malliin mutta vaihdoin käsiini saamani Budin eteen ja samalla kevyemmän sisurin ja paineiksi ihan lonkalta 0,36 bar.  Lyhyt kokeilulenkki viimeisiä hengenvetoja vetävän Keimolan moottoriradan maastossa kertoi minulle sen minkä kaikki muut täällä jo tietääkin.  Renkaan koolla ja paineilla on iso vaikutus iskunvaimennukseen.  Ei tietty renkaan vaimennus, isonkaan, mitään joustokeulaa, edes Rokkarin Rebaa, vastaa mutta alustava tuntuma on kuten edellä neuvottiin että ihan riittävä. Kokeillaan lisää sopivissa paikoissa.

Joustokeula taitaakin jäädä myöhempien aikojen varasuunnitelmaksi.

----------


## PTS

> Pakkohan se tännekin on laittaa. Farley 8 ostettu ja seisokki on kovempi ku kuustoistavuotiaana, kyllä se läskeily on vaan pirun kivaa!



Olit ilmeisesti lauantaina samaan aikaan ostoksilla? Itse olin sitä kutosta testaamassa ja tänäänhän se piti käydä hakemassa. Eka maastopyörä ja tänään ensimmäistä kertaa ikinä metsässä fillarilla. Järkyttävän hauskaa touhua ja pahoin pelkään, että maantiepyörä jää vähäksi aikaa rauhaan.  :Hymy: 

Lisäisin kuvankin, mutta ei onnistu omalta koneelta liittäminen. Ei ilmeisesti natsoja tarpeeksi siihen?

----------


## kmw

^ laita kuva nettiin, picasa tms. ja sit kopioit kuvan osoitteen. Tuossa yllä kuvanliittämistsymboolilla (3. oikealta) saat sen tänne.

----------


## PTS

Kokeillaas jos kuvat korvaisi tekstisisällön köyhyyden...

----------


## Tank Driver

Kyllä minä omasta pomputinkeulastani tykkään. En ole vielä keksinyt syytä miksen sellaista haluaisi.

----------


## Miekkari

> Olit ilmeisesti lauantaina samaan aikaan ostoksilla? Itse olin sitä kutosta testaamassa ja tänäänhän se piti käydä hakemassa. Eka maastopyörä ja tänään ensimmäistä kertaa ikinä metsässä fillarilla. Järkyttävän hauskaa touhua ja pahoin pelkään, että maantiepyörä jää vähäksi aikaa rauhaan. 
> 
> Lisäisin kuvankin, mutta ei onnistu omalta koneelta liittäminen. Ei ilmeisesti natsoja tarpeeksi siihen?



Kyllä natsat riittää sullakin kuvien laittoon, taito ei ilmeisesti  :Nolous:  

Jos fillarin ostit lumperilta niin hyvin mahdollista! Siinä joku kutosta testaili, taisi tulla muutama sananenkin vaihdettua. Onnea hankinnan johdosta! Ajellaan yhdessä joskus?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onnea vaan uusille Farleyn omistajille, hyvän valinnan olette tehneet! Hiukkasen kyllä ihmetyttää kun porukat uusia ostavat vaikka fillaritorilta sais kunnoltaan uudenveroisen ja vakiota paremmilla palikoilla varustetun Farleyn edukkaasti.. :Sekaisin:  Uusi tietty aina uusi ja koko ei välttämättä täsmää.

----------


## marmar

> Onnea vaan uusille Farleyn omistajille, hyvän valinnan olette tehneet! Hiukkasen kyllä ihmetyttää kun porukat uusia ostavat vaikka fillaritorilta sais kunnoltaan uudenveroisen ja vakiota paremmilla palikoilla varustetun Farleyn edukkaasti.. Uusi tietty aina uusi ja koko ei välttämättä täsmää.



Koko, sijainti, kunto ja takuuasioiden helpompi hoito. Siinä kai ne pääsyyt. Itse ainakin haluan tarkistaa aina itse sekä fillarin, että myyjän. mm. ettei ole varastettu, Löytyykö jotain mikä on "unohtunut" kertoa myydessä. Myöskään käyttöhistoriasta ei voi olla varmuutta, kuinka kovaa kyytiä on saanut ja onko kolaroitu ym. Uusi on aina uusi. Aika vauhdilla nuo asiallisesti hinnoitellut käytetyt läskit tuntuu tekevän kauppansa, jos kaikki on kohdallaan.

----------


## TheMiklu

Paxukaiset kävi kuralällyilemässä

----------


## markettipyörämies

Oma läski sai maistaa ensimmäistä kertaa maantieajoa, kun kävin hakemassa aiemmin bongatut korvasienet pois mehtästä. Yllättävän mukavasti rullaa reilulla barin paineella läskikin. Hyvä fiilis tuli. 7kg sieniä pitsan päälle  :Hymy:

----------


## rush

Tulipa eilen rikottua taas yksi oma läskipyörämyytti eli 100km ajelu 90%:sti hiekkateitä. BFL:t alla ja n. 0.7bar paineilla.
Tottahan sitä kapeakummisella nopeampaan olisi päässyt, mutta eipä nyt niin kiire kun kelikin oli kohdallaan..

----------


## kmw

Upea saalis markettipyörämiehellä.

Mää eilennä vähän fiilistelin Röykän takamailla ja mukavasti kulki Puksutin. Kohtuu säännöllinen kiinteällä ittensä kiusaaminen antaa vauhtia vaihdepyörälle. Ylämäessä kun tuntuu että nyt kevyempää väliä niin mieluummin 2 pykälää raskaampaa ja putkelta. Jiiihaaaaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Bansku81

Nyt on tullut 3 viikkoa fiilisteltyä maastoaamulenkkejä läskillä. Kummasti sitä jaksaa nousta 5 jälkeen polkemaan ja nauttimaan luonnosta. Nyt kun päässyt makuun niin ei osaa enää lopettaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## artzi

Läski halus ihailla outoa kalliota. Kuva vääristää eli pienentää, oli korkea ja pitkä. Ei ollut aikaa etsiä parempia kulmia. Sade painoi päälle...

----------


## HJS

Panzer pääsi ensilenkille... kyllä vaan hymyyn vetää suun tuolla ajamisen vaivattomuus hiekkamontuilla ja umpimetsässä  :Hymy:

----------


## Rantanplan

Missäpäin Raumaa Bansku81 käyt aamulenkillä?

----------


## Bansku81

Tossa Pyytjärven ympärillä tulee pyörittyä. Itellä siihen matkaa 1,5km niin siirtymineen ja pyörän huuhtelun kanssa saa vajaan kympin lenkin heitettyä tuntiin.

----------


## TomiKoo

Millaiset fiilikset HJS:llä Panzerwaagenista?

----------


## HJS

about tunnin ajokokemuksella tuosta ei kovin syvällistä vielä pysty sanomaan... ensituntemukset on pelkästään positiivisia ja runko tuntuu varsin onnistuneelta. Pikaisella tutkimisella vähän arvelutti tuon etuvaihtajan ja renkaan väliin jäävä vain 4-5mm rako joka ei kylläkään ajossa mitään ongelmia aiheuttanut. Saattaapi mennä kurakelillä vaan nopsasti tukkoon tuo. Toki tuosta ongelmasta selviää siirtymällä 1x10 tai 1x11 välityksiin.

----------


## Läskimasa

HJS:n Panzer kyllä komia, tykkään tuosta geometriasta jossa ei ole vaaraa potkia eturengasta polkiessa.  👍 Tollanen mulla olis jos ei Fatboytä olis tullu kohalle.

----------


## Ski

Syöte, väli Riihitupa, Pärjänjoki. 


Riihitupa jonne ei oikein talvella pääse, muuta kuin suksilla, on kesällä käynnin arvoinen  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

^Hienon näköistä, Lappiin pitäis kyllä joskus taas päästä. 

Offtopic: Onkohan satulatolpasta jo asteikko loppunu? 😉

----------


## zipo

> Pikaisella tutkimisella vähän arvelutti tuon etuvaihtajan ja renkaan väliin jäävä vain 4-5mm rako joka ei kylläkään ajossa mitään ongelmia aiheuttanut. Saattaapi mennä kurakelillä vaan nopsasti tukkoon tuo. Toki tuosta ongelmasta selviää siirtymällä 1x10 tai 1x11 välityksiin.



Vieläkö sulla on se Cännäri verrokkina?
Btw.Jos etuvaihtajaa haluaa käyttää niin uudet XTR:ät on superhyviä.Antaa lisää tilaa renkaalle ja toimii kelissä kuin kelissä.Oma on E2 kiinnityksellä mutta muitakin versiota löytyy.

----------


## Ski

> ^Hienon näköistä, Lappiin pitäis kyllä joskus taas päästä. 
> 
> Offtopic: Onkohan satulatolpasta jo asteikko loppunu? 



No ei tää ihan Lapissa oo, vaikka Suomen etäläisin tunturi onkin  :Hymy:  

Tolppa ei oo vielä tokkiisa ollenkaan tapissa. No 20-30 on asteikko joka näkyy eli vielä on jälellä paljonki.
Runko on 19.5 (Actual 18,5) Farley eka versio.

Ja sitten paistettiin huipulla makkaraa, ei tuule, aurinkoa, pilviä, kaunista.

----------


## lacrits68

ensimmäinen työviikko Kuusamossa takana.

havainto:

Läskejä tulee...menee...liikenteessä, autojen katolla....! Eipä ole näin paljon läskejä nähnyt ikään! Täälläpäin kun ei mahda olla kun mun ja yks lisää!  :Leveä hymy: 

sais nyt vaan kaikki "pikkujutut" asettumaan että pääsis normaali arki eloon ja vaikka v'hän pyöräilemään!

//Janne

----------


## Timppa H

Hauskaa Jussia kaikille läskeilijöille ja muillekin  :Vink:

----------


## reappear

Tänään luotin siihen että ei sada! Onneksi luotin! Vaimon kanssa tuli tehtyä kivat metsäseikkailut Marttilan eräreitistöllä.

----------


## HJS

> Vieläkö sulla on se Cännäri verrokkina?
> Btw.Jos etuvaihtajaa haluaa käyttää niin uudet XTR:ät on superhyviä.Antaa lisää tilaa renkaalle ja toimii kelissä kuin kelissä.Oma on E2 kiinnityksellä mutta muitakin versiota löytyy.



Gemini pienellä Elka päivityksellä löytyy verrokiksi... niin ja 29" spessun stump ht carbooni jos on olevinaan kiirus  :Vink:  

Pitää katella miten tuon X5 tulee juttuun etuvaihtajana... ihan toimiva se näin parin lenkin kokemuksella on sekin. Panzer siis toistaiseksi täysin sellainen kuin Hi5 sen tänne maalle toimitti.

----------


## Poy

Juhannus läskifiilistelyä Kuusamossa





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## m e r k s

^ Sopiiko tiedustella, mistäpäin?

Alla olevaan vastaukseen liittyen: kiitoksia! (en tiennyt että tuosta pääsee yli / pitää käydä heinäkuun mökkireissulla katsastamassa)

----------


## Poy

Rukasta vähän pohjoiseen, jossain virkkulantien ja juumantien välissä. Tuo on Purnujoen ylityskohta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Läskimasa

Mikäs parempaa juhannusyönä kun käydä auringonlaskua ihastelemassa:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Vasaravaaralla hyvät jussiajelut.

----------


## vuohi

Antakaas raati jotain vaatimuksia 24h-läski-tapahtuma radalle. Olen Alastaron moottoriradalla pitämässä 24h maantieajoa moottoriradalla. Radan ympäristö on hiekkapohjaista kangasmetsää, jossa menee jotain polun tapaisia uria, endurospooria, pururataa, motocross-rata ja vähän kaikkea siltä väliltä. Kuinka pitkä yhden kierroksen pitäisi vähintää olla, ettei pää hajoa? Pitääkö olla mäkiä? Saako olla pururataa? saako olla tosi pehmeää hiekkaa paikoittan? Kiinnostaako 24h ajo juhannuksena ketään? 

Pidämme meinaan tätä maantietapahtumaa, joka vuosi ja samalla vaivalla menisi joku maastoajokin. Maasto on tosiaan melko pehmeää eli läski olisi melkein paras kalusto valinta. Itse ajelin äsken läskillä vähän pitkin nurkkia ja hyvin tuntui kulkevan. Huomenna ehkä täytyy vielä käydä 29'' maasturilla kokeilemassa.

----------


## Kemizti

Lahden 24h mtb rata oli ~5,3km nousumetrejä reitille kertyi vähän vajaa satku, oli helppoo loikootusta ja teknistä nousua ynnä kivenkiertoa.. Läskillä olin, luonnollisesti  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

Lohjalla rata oli noin 7km, eli varmaan 4-10km olisi ihan passeli. Jos ei muuten tule mittaa, niin siihen voi ottaa alkuun tai loppuun pätkän rataa jostain alamäestä. "asfalttia kukaan täysjärkinen ylämäkeen runno"

----------


## Paulix

Alastaron maastot apout yhtä tylsää hiekkaharjua mitä Jämi MTB. Pää hajoaa alta viiden kilometrin. 
Mut toisaalta, tunnen tyyppejä jotka juoksee 400m rataa 24h ajan joten kai tollaisellekin on osanottajansa..

----------


## Shimaani

> Antakaas raati jotain vaatimuksia 24h-läski-tapahtuma radalle....



  Grillipaikka lenkin varrella?

----------


## mutanaama

Ei saatana, pää ei kestä sitä kaikkea kaljan määrää  :Hymy:

----------


## vuohi

Grilli löytyy jo nyt tapahtuma konseptista. Ja tällä hetkellä 72 hullua kiertävät tasaista 2.7km asfaltti lenkkiä eli perjaatteessa maastopuolellekkin voisi löytyä vastaavia vatipäitä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Rantakunnossa?

----------


## Mika K

Lphjan 24:n rata oli aikoinaan 8km kantturoissa ja se oli ihan riittävän pitkä, notta sitä jaksoi kiertää. Sama Levi24:n kanssa eli joku reilu 9km taisi olla siellä kierros. Joku 5km saattaa tuntua aika lyhyeltä eli sitä lyhyemmäksi en itse laittaisi, ellei maasto ole kovin vaihtelevaa ja mielenkiintoista.

----------


## Ansis

> Rantakunnossa?



Mahtuuko Shamus Dillinger 5:t pyörimään hyvin?

----------


## panuj

Muutama kuva viime päiviltä


[IMG][/IMG]


https://500px.com/panujyra 
https://instagram.com/panujyra/

----------


## Tank Driver

Rantapoika vois kertoa kesäkokemuksia isoista Lipsasista. Vahvassa harkinnassa.

----------


## kalleA

Panuj:lla hienoja kuvia.

----------


## Smo

> Tänään luotin siihen että ei sada! Onneksi luotin! Vaimon kanssa tuli tehtyä kivat metsäseikkailut Marttilan eräreitistöllä.



Millaisessa kunnossa siellä on pitkokset?

----------


## Kemizti

> Lohjalla rata oli noin 7km, eli varmaan 4-10km olisi ihan passeli. Jos ei muuten tule mittaa, niin siihen voi ottaa alkuun tai loppuun pätkän rataa jostain alamäestä. "asfalttia kukaan täysjärkinen ylämäkeen runno"







> Lphjan 24:n rata oli aikoinaan 8km kantturoissa ja se oli ihan riittävän pitkä, notta sitä jaksoi kiertää. Sama Levi24:n kanssa eli joku reilu 9km taisi olla siellä kierros. Joku 5km saattaa tuntua aika lyhyeltä eli sitä lyhyemmäksi en itse laittaisi, ellei maasto ole kovin vaihtelevaa ja mielenkiintoista.



Rohkenen olla mutiksen kans samaa mieltä, koska silloin jo oli Gee-tallennus olemassa  :Vink: 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/87259461

----------


## Shamus

> Mahtuuko Shamus Dillinger 5:t pyörimään hyvin?



Ei siellä turhaakaan tilaa ole, mutta reilu puoli vuotta mennyt ongelmitta.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ei siellä turhaakaan tilaa ole, mutta reilu puoli vuotta mennyt ongelmitta.



Miten Lipsanen toimii kesäkäytössä?

----------


## Mika K

> Rohkenen olla mutiksen kans samaa mieltä, koska silloin jo oli Gee-tallennus olemassa 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/87259461



Jaa joku myöhäisherännäisten vuosi 2011 ja ihan Gee-tallennus  :Leveä hymy:  

En nyt muista L24h ratojen tarkkoja mittoja ja koskaan noista mittareista muutenkaan niin perustanut, mutta ratojahan tuolla on ollut vuosien varrella aika monenlaista. Esim. jokusenakin vuonna rata kävi tuosta vuoden 2011 reitistä vielä aliskasta parin kilsan mutkan Lohjanharjuntien toisella puolella. Ainakin kertaalleen kiertosuunta oli käännetty, joka oli ihan oudontuntoinen homma. Ja sitten tietty erikseen vanha tapahtumapaikka Gunnarlan majalla eli Gee-pisteellä, joka on ihan oma lukunsa. Varmaan Timo, A.M.- tai F-setä voisi asiassa tarkentaa. Tai sitten ei  :Leveä hymy:  Jokatapauksessa minusta joku 4-5km rata tälläiseen tapahtumaan on aika minimi, jos sitä on tarkoitus kymmeniä kertoja veivata. Tosin kuuleman mukaan jossain lajissa juostaan jotain 400m rataa ympäri ties kuin monta kertaa, tai uidaan jotain 25m pätkää edestakaisin, eli löytyyhän noita..  

Illalla pääsee muuten fiilistelemään kunnon kurakkoon, kun ikkunasta ulos katsoo!

----------


## Kemizti

Toi vuosi ny oli eka mikä oli tallennettuna.. Onhan noita ajeltu  :Vink: 

ja yhtä mieltä olen siitä, että rata ei liian lyhyt saa olla..

----------


## Eric Mahoney



----------


## IncBuff

Ei vissiin ollut virallinen sähkömopofiilistelyketju tämä.

----------


## Dalmore

Kun nyt kerrankin aurinko paistoi, niin olihan se pakko fiilistellä kuvan muodossa. Kohtuullinen nousu tämä Koikkarin Prismalta Sulkavuoren päälle menevä reitti.

----------


## palikka86



----------


## harmis

Eikä niitä kuvia voi yhtään pienentää?

----------


## Antza44

^Hyvinhän noi ainakin iPadin ruudulle leveys suunnassa mahtuu. Paremminhan fiilis erottuu, kun ei tarvitse tihrustella.

----------


## harmis

Niin mutku alle puolet näkyy korkeussuunnassa ruudulla kerralla. Reilusti kuvanmuokkausohjelmalla yli 50% pois niin näkyy koko kuva ruudulla.
Edit. Tapatalkilla saa näköjään kuvaa näpäyttämällä kuvan pienennettyä niin että mahtuu ruutuun mutta pc:llä joutuu scrollaamaan. Joskus jengi laittaa niin isoja tiedostoja että tuskin neljäsosa on näkyvissä.

----------


## Miekkari



----------


## Ski

Nyt meni liian pieneksi kuvat  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Ensitöikseni Kesälahdelle lomanviettoon saavuttuani kävin varmistamassa, että janoisen miehen kuksa-aihio eli sammakkopahka on yhä paikoillaan  :Hymy: 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Ski

Tulukaapa etelän vetelät eiku läskit pohojoseen ajeleen, Fatbike sarjojakin tarjolla mm. :
RokuaMTB http://www.terva-ajot.fi/?page_id=27
SyöteMTB http://www.syotemtb.fi
ja vielä ihan mieletön 3 päivän etappitapahtuma
SaariselkäMTB https://saariselkamtb.wordpress.com

----------


## Roces

Ajjai toi kolmen päivän etappitapahtuma ois kyl huikee. Ei näytä kovin pahalta edes majotuspuoli hinnoittelultaan. Jää Syöte väliin, niin tässähän ois oiva korvaaja... Hyvä puffaus tapahtumille!

----------


## Poy

On kyllä ollut märkä kesä, mutta ei tuo harmita kun läskipyörällä hyvä liikkua metsässä.

----------


## tomibert

Muhku puroparkissa.

- Tomi

----------


## Ski

Hienoja kuvia poy ja Tomibertti !!!

----------


## velosipedisti

Joku surlylla ajava läskipyöräilijä nähty äsken Hämeenlinnan keskustassa. Ei tainnut olla meidän kylän poikia? Melkein oon kateellinen kun omassa fattyssa vaan neljän tuuman kumit.

Lähetetty minun GT-I8190N laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

Viime viikolla "bongasin" On-One-läskipyörän Skotlannissa Invernessin rautatieasemalla.

----------


## latuman

"Wider access gate".

Kyllä, kyllä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jukkis

Kesälahden hattivatti




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Gauss

> <kuva>



Hieno sähikäinen. Minkälaiset speksit?

----------


## Jukkis

Kivoja pätkiä nuo männikkökangasbaanat täällä kotopuolessakin. Tässä vaiheessa vuotta vielä jotenkin niin raikkaan kirkasta tuo luonnon vihreyskin 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## lacrits68

moi!

Hehe...ekan työviikon lopuksi kävin tuossa Kuusamo tropiikilta ajelemassa....aattelin ajella merkittyä polkua, mutta tuli tietty ajeltua vähän liiankin innolla....eli lopuksi tuli kysymys: missä mää oikein olen? :O no lopulta löytyi asvaltti tie, ja kysymällä kotia! :/ oli miten oli...mitä tästä opimme...GPS tai puhelin mukaan kun tuntemattomille metsille menee matka! 1h lenkistä tuli 3h...!

tietty olis viisainta ollu mennä omia jälkiä takas...mutta...mutta...!  :Irvistys: 
Fiilis se tämäkin!

//J

----------


## brilleaux

Tahkolla sai paikoitellen fiilistellä mudassa oikein pitkän kaavan mukaan, nastaa oli! 
Kyllä tollainen mutaralli on läskillä melkolailla maittavaa. Toki kuskin voimat se vie äkkiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tosi hienoa että osallistuit.  Kerro vähän millainen Tahko on kiertää läskillä.  Miten muut läskit näytti etenevän?

Sinähän käytit Surlyn Budia ja Louta kisarenkaina eikö?  Sanoisin että siinä on todellista urheilullisuutta.  Moni varmaan käytti pienempiä ja paremmin rullaavia?

----------


## Kyrdis

Beargreasella ja hodagin 3.8:t alla tahkoa kolme kiekkaa ja kyllähän se selkään alkoi ottamaan kun paineet oli hiukan yläkanttiin mutta hiekkatiepätkillä ei tullut kuokkaan niin ankaristi.Ei se pyörästä kulku jää kiinni, kuskista kiinni monentena maaliin haluaa  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Muiden läskien etenemisestä en tiedä muuta kuin että edellä taisivat mennä.  :Leveä hymy: 
Kovia ukkoja. Respect.
Jäsen Ski tais lyödä sellaiset luvut pöytään että joskus kuullut väitteet läskin hitaudesta voidaan haudata tähän paikkaan.  :Hymy: 
Harva menee "nopealla tavan pyörällä" samaa vauhtia.
Hatunnoston arvoinen ajo. (y)
Kuten edellä mainittu, kuskista se on kiinni. Ei pyörästä.

Budia ja Louta mä käytän aina.  :Vink:  Puolsivat paikkaansa varsin tämän vuoden mutarallissa.
Ja samanlailla ne rullas siirtymät kuin kotonakin.  :Hymy: 

Kyllä mun makuun Tahko on hauskinta kiertää läskillä. 
Mutta mullehan se on hauskin pyörä muutoinkin, olen siis jäävi antamaan puolueetonta arviota.  :Vink: 

Muutenkin tämänvuotinen kierros oli mulle paras; joku pervo piirre luonteessa saa mut nauttimaan suunnattomasti moisesta lälliajosta. 
Maksimaalista nautintoa.  :Leveä hymy: 
Kuivalla ajelu on vaan liian tylsää tahkoamista. 

Kaikenkaikkiaan jäi mahtava fiilis (taas kerran). Ensi vuonna taatusti uusiksi.

----------


## Ski

Kyrdis, Grande Salute, kolme kiekkaa kova, kova, suoritus. 

Oma ajo ihanaa lälläämistä, ja cyclocrossin omaista pyöränkantoa muutamissa  :Hymy:  ruuhkaisissa nousuissa.
Fatbike ryhmä lähti siis 10.10 eli edellä oli aika lailla porukkaa.

Terveiset Hannez ja kiitos brilleaux, ja tiki ym joiden kanssa poristiin ! 

Vaikka laulu "These bootz are made for walking" -soi päässä ja välillä ääneenkin lausuttuna, olipa siellä täällä hienoa fiilistelyä vetää mudassa ihan kivaa vauhtia silloin kun oli tilaa  :Hymy: 


ps renkaina Hodag 3.8, takakehä Mcarbon 65mm. Keula hiilikuitu, ale from XXL. Absolute Black 32 Oval. One Up 42 expander + 16 Shimano xt pakassa.

----------


## Hannez78

Onnittelut Skille. Hieno suoritus kertakaikkiaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Onnittelut vaan kovasta kisaamisesta!  

180km on tietysti tosi kova juttu, se on selvä, mutta ei kyllä 60km läskillä noissa olosuhteissa mene sekään huonokuntoiselta kuskilta.  Kovia jätkiä!  (Katsoin tuloksista niin kaikki läskisarjan kuskit oli miehiä.)

----------


## Ski

> (Katsoin tuloksista niin kaikki läskisarjan kuskit oli miehiä.)



No hommahan meni näin, että jotta asiat ois selvät, niin klo 10.10 lähdössä oli virallinen Fatbike 60km sarja. 
Läskillähän pääsee hiljaa joten sen sarjan paikka oli siellä viimeisenä.
Muissa lähdöissä (9.00-9.10-9.30.-9.50 mitä niitä nyt olikaan 60km:lle) oli myös muutama Fatbike, jotka ei vissiin olleet virallisesti 10.10 virallisessa lähdössä, mutta voi olla että hekin sai oman aikansa tuohon listaan, tai sitten ei. 
Ne jotka meni aikaisempiin lähtöihin, tai kuten Supermies Kyrdis, niin ne ajo sitten vaan muiden tavallisten sarjojen joukossa.
Ja, oli siellä muutama nainenkin ajamassa Läskillä kuten aiemmasta kuvalinkistäkin voimme nähdä. 
Mutta näin tällä kertaa  :Hymy:

----------


## PK1

^Hieno suoritus!

Onko noiden ovaalirattaiden hyödystä jo saatu jonkunlainen konsensus aikaiseksi?

----------


## Ski

> ^Hieno suoritus!
> 
> Onko noiden ovaalirattaiden hyödystä jo saatu jonkunlainen konsensus aikaiseksi?



Minä tykkään talviajossa, sekä kaikessa ajamisessa missä on nousua. Totuin oikeastaan heti, eli hyvät puolet tuli esille välittömästi. 
Ja toisaalta esim tiellä menee ihan kuin tavallisella.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kolme kierrosta Tahkoa on kova juttu. Se ei ole kuitenkaan mitään verrattuna kierrokseen Mörköä.



Ihan paskaa hommaa.

----------


## Halloo halloo

> 



Joskus pyörä osaa olla kaunis.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, mörkö oli kova, mutta oli toi Skin suorituskin. Ja ton näkönen se läski nyt usein tuppaa olemaan. Ei ne ketjut muuten kulu puolessa vuodessa. Höh!

----------


## J.Kottenberg

En helposti löytänyt kuvauksia mörköpyöräilystä.  Kun ehdit niin olisi mukava lukea vähän että minkämoinen juttu se oli.

----------


## trapper

Ketä tunnustaa tänään pyöräileensä Turussa Tuomikirkon vierestä sähkö fätillä ,oli komee peli ja kova vauhti mäkeen,itse siinä fiilistelin ja ihailin menoa

----------


## OKS

Mukava päivä tänään, sillä ihan sattumalta kohtasin päivän aikana kaksi muuta paikallista läskipyöräilijää.

----------


## Juze

Oli kyllä hieno keli ja mettässä märkää. Minen bongannu ku vain yhen pariskunnan? maastureilla joka ajoi vastaan ladulla k-vaarassa.

----------


## mutanaama

Mörköpyöräily on CCG:n virallinen redutyyppinen ajotapahtuma, jossa ajellaan Akaan ja Toijalan maastossa ja pysähdytään laavulle paistamaan makkaraa. Hyviä maastoja, hyvää seuraa ja letkeää ajoa. Ja hieman olutta.

----------


## Ski

Missäs se oli se topicci jossa Isä ja tytär ajaa Hangosta Nuorgamiin?  Morjenstin tänään heitä Kellossa ! 
Iloisen näköistä menoa! !!!


Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

Tyttären kanssa eilen fiilistelyä rauhallisen Tahkon palauttelun muodossa.

----------


## Anza(kla)

Hei kaikki!

Ekat fiilistelyt läskillä ja hienosti kantaa isookin miestä hiekkarannan hiekalla. 👍



yhtään ei haittaa että FatRamblerin (Fatbike.Fi) toimitus viivästyi ja sain siitä tekosyyn perua tilauksen ja tilaukseen hieman parempi kuin tuo rambler (+pienet customoinnit On Oneen) PlanetX:ltä viikko sitten sunnuntaina. ja tänään se jo saapui kotia ja samantien heti fäti nippuun ja kokeileen.

----------


## Miekkari

Komea on ! Tuli heitettyä eka lenkki sateella, on se jännä miten paljon 4" rengas heittää kuraa ilmaan  nopeammassa vauhdissa joutuu laittaa jo käden vähä naaman eteen ja sulkemaan suun ettei ihan tukehdu.

----------


## Tank Driver

Minä lähes vihaan värirenkaita, mutta tuo on varsin muikea ja onnistunut laite.

----------


## markettipyörämies



----------


## Ansis

Vielä kun nuo On-One tekstit tuunaisi jotenkin saman värisiksi kuin kumit

----------


## TheMiklu

Värirengasvaihe on täällä elettey mutta onhan tuo onniwanni kuin penisiliinikuuri lapsuudesta! Hieno!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jaakom

Farleylle piti käydä näyttämässä uusia kotikulmia.

----------


## TheMiklu

29:llä ku kävi metässä niin ei voi ku onnitella ittiään, että sattuu läskinkin omistamaan... On paxut gummit tullu tarpeeseen tänä kesänä. Sen verran pehmeinä on polut ja muut reitit, että ajointoa ei kapeilla uppoavilla renkailla saa! (no saa vähän mut mut...)

----------


## Läskimasa

> hienosti kantaa isookin *miestä* hiekkarannan hiekalla. 👍
> (+pienet customoinnit On Oneen)



No huhhuh!!! 😵😂 Vai pienet kustomoinnit... Luulin eka et jonku tyttölapsen fätti, mut ei. No mut persoonallisuus on hyvästä, tervetuloa joukkoon! Itekkin tässä vasta 1.5 kk harjoitellut tätä lajia, mut onpahan mukavaa touhua. 😃

----------


## Katila

Anza(kla)n fätti on niin pervo että se on jo upea!  :Hymy:

----------


## Anza(kla)

Oho! 😊
Mä ajattelin heti että tuo fäti lytättäisi heti kättelyssä. 
Kiitoksia suuresti kommenteista sekä kehuista.

Mukava että muutkin "tykkää" väri skaalasta. 👍

Olen ollut jo On Oneen yhteydessä josko sais ihan OEM tarrat pinkkeinä,mutta eivät oikein luvanneet mitään.
Joten saattaa olla että jos tarrat haluan vielä pinkiksi niin joudun teettämään ihan "special-product only for me" jutulla paikallisella tarrafirmalla.

Mulla on työmatkaa n. 3.2km työpaikalle pyörätietä pitkin,mutta eihän tuo pysy yhtään pien päällä,koko ajan hakee metsän puolelle. 😂 (ja ei,se ei johdu Vee rubbereista)
Asfaltilla rengaspaineiden vuoksi hieman raskaampi polkua kuin normi "hybridillä",mutta se ei haittaa yhtään,nimittäin paljon ennemmin tuolla polkee polkuja pitkin kuin asfaltilla.

Vasta n.30km takana,mutta voi pojat (ja tytötkin) että voikin olla mukava polkea pehmeällä hiekalla tuolla.

----------


## Ski

Loistavaa ja pinkkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Esuli

Kun kaikilla suomalaisilla on läski(t) me ollaan onnellinen kanssa.

----------


## pikkupoika

Tuossa teille pinkkiä.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMTJao86gKw

----------


## a-o

> Tuossa teille pinkkiä.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMTJao86gKw



No mutta sehän on upea ilmestys, tarina jatkuu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLmOKtlDSGU

----------


## 2cka

Tunnistaako joku Arabianrannassa päin pyörivä itsensä / pyöränsä kuvasta? Tulit vastaan pari päivää sitten about 19:00 aikaan koskenrannassa kun olin iltakuvauskävelyllä.

En viitsi isompaa kuvaa tänne laittaa ilman henkilön lupaa mutta jos haluat itsellesi Lightroomilla käsitellyn ajokuvan itsestäsi niin heitä yv tai vastaa ketjuun  On meinaa onnistunut fiiliskuva vaikka kameran asetukset eivät ihan kohdallaan olleetkaan 


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## OKS

Jopa näitä nyt tulee lähes päivittäin, sillä taas Rovaniemeltä uusi läskihavainto. Kuskia en tavannut, mutta Haibiken sähköläski nojasi Eteläkeskuksen Lidlin seinään.

----------


## 2cka

OT itkettää nähdä tuollaisessa pyörässä Prisman kahden euron lukko 


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## mutanaama

..tun läskit joo. Lähin hakemaan saunakaljaa lähikaupasta, neljän kilsan päästä, niin matka kesti pitkälti yli tunnin. Ajoin kaks kertaa vielä himan ohi, kun piti hetken hyrräillä hissukseen että olut ehtii tasoittua.  :Hymy:

----------


## deee

> OT itkettää nähdä tuollaisessa pyörässä Prisman kahden euron lukko 
> 
> 
> iLuurilla tapatalkista



Ehkä omistajalle on tullut buyers remorse pistettyään viisi tonnia läskiin ja haluaa rahat takaisin vakuutuksen kautta  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Juze

> OT itkettää nähdä tuollaisessa pyörässä Prisman kahden euron lukko 
> 
> 
> iLuurilla tapatalkista



Tosin mitä väliä sillä lukolla on, onko kahden euron vai kahden sadan euron, jos sitä pyörää ei ole sillä lukittu mihinkään? Menee melkeen 10 sekuntia ku tommosen nakkaa auton kyytiin. Pitäs kauppojen seinille ehottomasti tulla kunnon lenkit mihin laittaa arvokkaammat pyörät kiinni, oven pieleen kaikkien näkösälle.

----------


## tomibert

> Tosi hienoa että osallistuit.  Kerro vähän millainen Tahko on kiertää läskillä.  Miten muut läskit näytti etenevän?
> 
> Sinähän käytit Surlyn Budia ja Louta kisarenkaina eikö?  Sanoisin että siinä on todellista urheilullisuutta.  Moni varmaan käytti pienempiä ja paremmin rullaavia?



Minäkin Muhkuttelin viime vuoden tapaan kaksi kierrosta, sillä Tahko on läskillä hauskimmillaan. Muta oli lystiä, mutta BFL:llä (sekä edessä että takana) meno melkoista surffausta. Siinä liukkaimmassa mutatyypissä suuntaan tai nopeuteen ei voinut juurikaan vaikuttaa, mutta sehän vaan lisäsi hauskuutta. Joku Muklukkiin mahtuva nappularengas (Nate?) olisi ehkä ollut paikallaan mutaosuuksilla, mutta muuten rengasvalinta osui nappiin.

Olosuhteet olivat tosiaankin vaativat, koskaan en ole saanut Tahkolla mitään rikki, en edes yhtään rengasta, mutta nyt meni ensin mummomäessä pinna poikki, sitten katosivat jarrut johonkin mutahautaan, vaihteet yskivät ja viimeisessä el Grandessa Salsan vapaaratas sanoi pam ja muuttui fiksiksi... mutta korjaantui sitten itsestään kun Tahkomäen päällä oleva hiekkatie alkoi. Kotiin päästyäni havaitsin että vaihtajan toinen rissa ei enää pyörinyt lainkaan... 

Niin ne muut läskit, ne etenivät aikamoista haipakkaa! 

- Tomi

----------


## OKS

> Pitäs kauppojen seinille ehottomasti tulla kunnon lenkit mihin laittaa arvokkaammat pyörät kiinni, oven pieleen kaikkien näkösälle.



Laitoin keväällä viestiä Rovaniemen Motonettiin, asiana pyörätelineiden täydellinen puuttuminen. Parkkipaikalla ei ole edes yhtään liikennemerkkiä jonka tolppaan voisi pyöränsä kiinnittää, joten asioidessani olen lukinnut pyöräni henkilökunnan autojen lämmitypistokkeiden tolppiin. Myymälänhoitaja vastasi viestiini ja pahoitellen totesi pyörätelineiden puuttumisen. Lupasi myös, että jonkinlaiset telineet tulee, mutta vielä ei ole mitään tapahtunut tämän asian tiimoilta. Eipä noita kunnollisia telineitä ole täällä juuri muuallakaan.

----------


## Juze

Tolppahan se yksinkertasin on ja toimivakin. Rasvaa muuten ketjut pyörästä ;-)

----------


## PK1

Perjantaina pitäis ajella taas Alastaroon parisataa kilsaa. Ajattelin hoitaa reissun nyt maantiepyörän sijaan läskillä. Säätiedotus lupaa tietty vastatuulta koko matkalle joten meinasin laittaa lepuutustangot reissun ajaksi että sais vähän parempaa asentoa tuulta vastaan.
Saako niin tehdä vai tuleeko muotipoliisi heti työntämään atrainta ahteriin?

----------


## Antza44

^Läskeille/kuskeille on myönnetty täysi vapautus muotipoliiseilta. Mitä härömpi sitä enemmän arvostusta :Cool: . Muista ottaa kuva.

----------


## pikkupoika

Mulla oli kevällä lepuutustankot käytössä kun ajelin maantielenkkejä. Ei muotipoliisi ainakaan minua pysäyttänyt ja ampunut tievarteen. Ovat vastatuuleen todella hyvät, muuttavat ajoasentoa niin radikaalisti että Läskin keskinopeus nousee aivan uusiin puihin. Suosittelen noin pitkälle matkalle.

----------


## latuman

Jos olis maailman viisain ihminen niin omistaisi sähköläskin ainoana kulkupelinään tässä elämässä.  Tavaratelinettä ja peräkärryä vaan kyytiin ja pääsee ihan milloin vaan ihan mihin vaan asioille. Sehän maksais itsensä takaisin ainakin autoon verrattuna ihan hetkessä ja ois niin käsittämättömän siisti.

----------


## Bansku81

Vois alkaa syömään miestä jossain tammi-helmikuu akselilla, painaa 2 kertaa viikossa, 300km työreissut  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## latuman

No se. Elämä on valintoja täynnä, tietty

----------


## Optiflow

Tänää vanhoja enskapolkuja koluamassa.

 by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Eric Mahoney

Tälläinen cruiseri (Hummer, 500w).

https://www.facebook.com/groups/sahkopyorat/

----------


## jpf

Kunnon myötätuulessa läskillä pääsee tasaisellakin kovaa ...

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään 53 huiput vastatuuleen. No on se mäkikin melko jyrkkä  :Hymy:  Tasaisella tais mennä melkein 20 rikki

----------


## TomiKoo

Ai saamari, jo neljäs ajopäivä Feltillä tälle viikolle. Tämä taitaa olla vakavaa. Muut pyörät jäävät suosiolla talliin, kun lähdetään poitsun kanssa rossaamaan! Mitenhän tässä vielä käy...  :No huh!:

----------


## brilleaux

Mahdottomia nopeuksia, eihän läskillä voi(saa?) noin lujaa mennä?!

----------


## artzi

http://www.heikolankylaseura.com/erareitisto/

Lähtö Palainen (uimaranta, sauna jne.), myötäpäivään tulee ensin tietä, hyvin lyhyitä märkiä kohtia sisältävä suopolku, sitten kuvan hyväkuntoiset pitkokset, kallioita, hienoja neulasbaanoja.





Alkupään hienoa pitkosta lukuunottamatta täytyy jo minunkin myöntää että muualla reitin varrella pitkokset on aika lailla kuolleita. Läskillä pystyi kaikki paikat kyllä "ajamaan", koska metrin pitkoksen puuttumista tuskin huomaa. Kuvassa huonojen pitkosten parhaimmistoa, huonoissa kohdissa ei ehtinyt pysähdellä, piti painaa kaasua ettei tarvii suosta ponnistaa liikkeelle. 



Keitaalle vievä polku muuten hienoa, mutta suopätkät molemmin puolin Keidasta litsläts märkää, eikä siis pitkoksia ollenkaan. Läskilläkään ei kannata ajaa, vaikka joku rautareisi pystyisikin, kaivautuu syvälle ja leveästi, eikä jälki mene umpeen. 

Taukopaikat on hienoja. Tuossa näkyy jonkun laittama teline kaffepannulle (?), ja sellainen jopa löytyy tuolta laavulta. 



Hakkuista suoraan yli, menetelmän saa jokainen valita kelin ja kunnon mukaan. Taas sai ihmetellä miten ne KAIKKI 5-15cm paksut puut voi kaatua niin suoraan poikittain merkitylle reitille? Onneksi vain lyhyesti. Kartta voi olla hyvä olla mukana, ja onhan niitä siellä reitilläkin aina välillä. Parissa kohtaa on merkinnät hävinneet, ja monet ovat kulkeneet suoraan vaikka piti kääntyä, ja nyt jälki on jo niin selvä suoraan, että kaikki menee sinne...  :Sarkastinen:  Eli jos reittimerkit puissa loppuu, takaisin...

Pitkosta ei ole missään kovin pitkää pätkää, pisin ehkä 200m, muut paljon lyhyempiä. Kartalla suona näkyvät alueet on nykyään monessa kohdassa ihan metsää jossa polku.

----------


## MARA84

> Kunnon myötätuulessa läskillä pääsee tasaisellakin kovaa ...



Olen omalla Konan läskillä polkaissut ihan tasamaalla normituulessa 40km/h mutta ei kyllä jaksanut pitää nopeutta yllä kuin 100-200m. Rupes jo leveärengas mouruamaan jo ihan eri äänellä.
Kerran oli sopiva myötätuuli niin pysty vaivatta ajamaan 30km/.

----------


## J_K

Muutama fiilistelykuva viime ajoilta. On ollut aikalailla onnistunut geometrian osalta, ainakin kesäkäyttöön, talvi sitten kertonee toimiiko myös silloin. Lyhyt 415mm perä on toimivan jopa mäkiä noustessa eikä yritä keulia liiemmin. Kuten arvata saattaa niin polkimet kolahtelee toisinaan matalan keskiön takia, mutta ei toistaiseksi ole haitannut.

----------


## Sundo

Käväsin pläskillä Ylläksellä yöaurinkoa katsomassa. Komeen varjon se kukkula heittää tossa vähän puolenyön jälkeen. Ei mennyt mun kunnollani ihan polkemalla ylös, mutta alas oli kiva tulla.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno kuva✌☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PK1

Tuli perjantaina ajettua tympeään vastatuuleen 191.99 km. Lämpöäkin oli kohtalaisesti. Keskinopeus vaatimaton 19,5 kmh. Noi lepuutuskahvat kyllä selkeästi auttoivat, sen vähän mitä niillä pahimmissa tuulipaikoissa pystyi ajamaan sai aina laittaa pari pykälää isomman vaihteen päälle. Mutta outo ajoasento ja kymmenen kilon reppu selässä piti huolen siitä ettei niillä juuri kilsaa pidempään kerralla viihtynyt.
Perillä Karhu maistui, ja läskillekin riitti uusia faneja ja kokeilijoita  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Hienot lepuutustangot  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kuntoilija

Väärässä ketjussa tuo kuva lepuuttajista. Täyttä PPP matskua.  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ei varmaan ollut kovin vaikeaa suostua pienen koeajon antamiseen;-)

----------


## PK1

Mulla ois tuosta sessiosta paljon hyviä ppp-kuvia jossei noi hikiset ja rasvaiset kamerakännykät ottais niin suttuisia kuvia. Toi nyt oli terävimmästä päästä.
Tyttö kyllä lupas lähtee malliksi jos haluun ottaa oikeella kameralla ppp-kuvia joskus :P

----------


## Ski

No nyt kyllä meni selittelyksi... 
Tippu pohja pois tuosta ekastakin kuvasta....

----------


## Halloo halloo

Vähän on pehmeät kengänpohjat polkaisuun.

----------


## Optiflow

Kuva eiliseltä enskapolkulenkiltä. Tulipahan ajettua tän kesän ekan kyyn yli, yllättävää millä vauhdilla lukkopolkimista saa jalat irti suoraankin vetämällä...Oli kyllä niin yllättävässä paikassa ettei kerinnyt muuta tehdä kuin tempasta jalat ylös. Kyykin jatkoi vauhdilla matkaansa.


by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## JTeppo

Padasjoen Mainiemestä löytyi tälläinen paikka. Mikähän tämä oikein on? 
Makeita polkuja ja pururatoja siellä!

----------


## marmar

> Noi lepuutuskahvat kyllä selkeästi auttoivat, sen vähän mitä niillä pahimmissa tuulipaikoissa pystyi ajamaan sai aina laittaa pari pykälää isomman vaihteen päälle. Mutta outo ajoasento ja kymmenen kilon reppu selässä piti huolen siitä ettei niillä juuri kilsaa pidempään kerralla viihtynyt.



Kuva ei näy kännykällä, mutta mikä mahtaa olla tankojen välinen etäisyys? Mulla on 29 maasturissa irtotangot niin leveällä, kun saa ja on mukavan tukeva ja miellyttävä ajaa. Ei ole toki varmaan aerodynaamisesti se optimaalisin, mutta on mukavin ajaa.

Läskiin olen harkinnut tankoja myös, mutta H-bar vois olla kiinnostava kokeilu myös. Aamusella työmatkalla 51,5 km/h vastatuuleen, paremmalla tangolla olis päässy kovempaa. Rupes hiukan tuuli ottamaan jo vastaan ja Jumbo jimitkin piti aika mekkalaa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PK1

> Kuva ei näy kännykällä, mutta mikä mahtaa olla tankojen välinen etäisyys? Mulla on 29 maasturissa irtotangot niin leveällä, kun saa ja on mukavan tukeva ja miellyttävä ajaa. Ei ole toki varmaan aerodynaamisesti se optimaalisin, mutta on mukavin ajaa.
> 
> Läskiin olen harkinnut tankoja myös, mutta H-bar vois olla kiinnostava kokeilu myös. Aamusella työmatkalla 51,5 km/h vastatuuleen, paremmalla tangolla olis päässy kovempaa. Rupes hiukan tuuli ottamaan jo vastaan ja Jumbo jimitkin piti aika mekkalaa.



En mitannut, mutta kiinnikkeet oli muutaman sentin päässä stemmistä koska tanko oheni voimakkaasti keskikohdan jälkeen eikä noita olisi saanut kiinni ulompaa, maantiepyörään kun olin ne aikanaan ostanut 300 km lenkin varalle.
Kyynerpääpidikkeet oli tietty leveimpään asentoon laitettu. Arvioin kahvojen etäisyydeksi runsaat kymmenisen senttiä, ja viitisen senttiä lisää puolelleen per kyynerpääpidike. 
Ei toi mitenkään hirveen miellyttävä ajoasento tottumattomana ollut, polkutehokkuus ja nopeus kyllä nousi selvästi, kuten myös syke.

EDIT. Ei näy näköjään kuva enää tietokoneellakaan. Onedrive, we have a problem?
EDIT2: Latasin kuvan uudestaan, taas näkyy. Onks Onedrivessa joku aikaraja tjsp? Vai pitääkö vaan käyttää facebookin kautta?

----------


## marmar

> En mitannut, mutta kiinnikkeet oli muutaman sentin päässä stemmistä koska tanko oheni voimakkaasti keskikohdan jälkeen eikä noita olisi saanut kiinni ulompaa, maantiepyörään kun olin ne aikanaan ostanut 300 km lenkin varalle.
> Kyynerpääpidikkeet oli tietty leveimpään asentoon laitettu. Arvioin kahvojen etäisyydeksi runsaat kymmenisen senttiä, ja viitisen senttiä lisää puolelleen per kyynerpääpidike.



Mulla kyynärpäätuet siten, että ei hattaa nomraalia ajoa, mutta menee jo reilusti vaihtajien päälle. olisko pidikkeiden etäisyys jotain 40...50 cm.
 Mielestäni tuolla ei ole merkittävää vaikutusta polkemistehokkuuteen tai ilmanvastukseen, kun vertaa kapeaan setuppiin, mutta pyörän hallittavuuteen ja ajomukavuuteen vaikutus on todella iso. Mulla tuli tankojen mukana alumiiniset irtopalat, joilla sen saa ohueen tankoon kiinni.

Muotipoliis voi nähdä, mikäli mahdollista, vielä enemmän punaista tuosta mun leveästä setupista, mutta eiköhän läski ja maasturi ole samanlaista tankojen "väärinkäyttöä" että ne voi sijoittaa niinkuin itse parhaaksi kokee. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## IncBuff

Tämmöstä tänään





Loput räpsyt http://imgur.com/a/wePlV

----------


## Shamus



----------


## trapper

Valmiina ekalle lenkille

----------


## Tank Driver

No menee jo!

----------


## mni



----------


## trapper

> No menee jo!



gyl ja hubaa oli

----------


## Sundo

Läski pääsi vaihteeksi Kuerlinkoille.

----------


## Ski

Komeita paikkoja ja kuvia ! Mahtifiilistelyä hemmoilla !!!!

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kyllä.  Ei voi maisemia kuin kehua.  Pk-seudulla ei tuommoisia pahemmin vastaan tule.  
Mutta ei se tietystikään fiiliksiä estä.   
Ja viimeistään kun on saanut fillarista ja vaatteista mudat huuhdottua, on mieli hyvä.

----------


## brilleaux

Eilen fiilistelin uuden asuinpaikan lähiympäristössä, maittavia polkuja lähes "takapihalla".  :Hymy: 



Tämä pätkä jäi hampaankoloon; onhan toi läpi vielä ajettava.  :Kieli pitkällä: 





EDIT: tuota louhikkoa riittää nimittäin senmatkaa, että meikäläisen reidet ei riitä. Vielä.

----------


## Jupe

Huh, kaikki Fattis-ketjut luettu nyt tämän viikon aikana läpi. Vieläkin hiukan hakusessa mikä itselle tulee. Joku tulee, se on selvä. 

Asiaan, jotkut olivat jo hankkineet Mondrakerin Panzerin... Olisiko joku jo ehtinyt "Fatbike-fiilistellä" kyseisellä kulkineella sen verran, että voisi kertoa fiiliksiään.  Vakuttaisi paperilla ihan vertailukelpoiselta muiden 1000-1500 laitosten kanssa (felt, white 3fat pro, trek)..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## psaarinen

Vaikuttaisi vanhan ampumaradan näyttösuojalta.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Vaikuttaisi vanhan ampumaradan näyttösuojalta.



Niinku mikä? 😳 Panzer?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

psaarinen todennäköisesti viittaa kommentillaan viestin 4542 näkymiin.

----------


## JTeppo

> Padasjoen Mainiemestä löytyi tälläinen paikka. Mikähän tämä oikein on? 
> Makeita polkuja ja pururatoja siellä!







> Vaikuttaisi vanhan ampumaradan näyttösuojalta.







> Niinku mikä? 😳 Panzer?







> psaarinen todennäköisesti viittaa kommentillaan viestin 4542 näkymiin.



Sain vastauksen Instagrammissa. Eli on tosiaan ampumaradannäyttösuoja, mutta tämä kyseinen tapaus on suojeluskunnan aikaisia. Rata on jännässä paikassa keskellä rinnettä.

----------


## HJS

Onhan tuolla panzerilla vähän fiilistelty... ei pahaa sanottavaa toistaiseksi ainakaan ole. Hyvin "kelluu" pehmeälläkin hiekalla ja nostaa muutenkin hymyä naamalle. Vertailupohjaa ei juurikaan tosin ole yhtä pari vuotta sitten tehtyä vartin koeajoa puksuttimella lukuunottamatta.

----------


## SaSa



----------


## Harrastaja

Huh huh

Tuota SaSan kuvaa katsoessa alkaa puuskuttamaan ja tulee hiki.
On kyllä hienot maisemat !

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^ Onko tää nyt Norjasta, Alpeilta vai jostain kauempaa? Komeeta on!

----------


## SaSa

Järvi on Formarinsee Lechin lähellä Itävallassa.

----------


## Ski

Syötteen Riihitupa

Olipa mukavaa fiilistellä !

----------


## palikka86



----------


## Juha Jokila

^Ei saatana, fillarit viljapellossa ja kehtaat vielä julkaista kuvan.

----------


## zipo



----------


## Tank Driver

> ^Ei saatana, fillarit viljapellossa ja kehtaat vielä julkaista kuvan.



Hyö poimii hukkakauraa.

----------


## a-o

Dude ja Farley oli viikonlopun hippasilla parhailla poluilla! 



White ja Farley Toraslammen kämpällä


Tuommoinen lentävä tunnistamaton batmanni ohitti meidän letkan Pitämävaaran uudella osuudella

----------


## noniinno

Tuli ajettua kilpaa...laitan tähän samaan ketjuun rengasspekuloinita, Ground Control on ihan kelpo kisakumi. http://mckramppi.com/wpblog/rtech-mt...n-valkeakoski/

----------


## velosipedisti

Hämäläisessä metsässä hyttyslaskentaa tekemässä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ihan käyttökelvoton oli GC lavvantaina. Ainakin viisi kertaa lipsahti. 

Noniinnon Batbike oli pysäyttävä näky. Harmi kun ei oikein joutanut kiskomaan huulesta.

----------


## Ski

Noniinnon Fatti on kyllä aika Stealthtti, jos se on sama vielä ku talvella  :Hymy: 

Syötteen fiilistelyt jatkuu, en kyllä tunne tuota Paikallista Batmanniä  :Hymy:  

Pulevardin parasta porrasta

,

ja Riihituvan rauhaa.

----------


## artzi

Läskikin löysi haastajan, semmoista puuterihiekkaa taas että Läskikin nöyrtyy. Ei vaan etene. Ei muutenkaan paskempaa olla lomalla. 



Muutama kymmenen metriä suoraa alas kivikkoon, pitää olla skarppina...

----------


## kampiapina

Vantaataataa:

----------


## Sundo

Jopas läskit pääsee hienoihin paikkoihin. Mistäpäin artzin kuvat mahtaa olla?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Jopas läskit pääsee hienoihin paikkoihin. Mistäpäin artzin kuvat mahtaa olla?



Veikkaan, että tuo on Viron rannikkoa jossain Tallinnan itäpuolella.

----------


## artzi

> Veikkaan, että tuo on Viron rannikkoa jossain Tallinnan itäpuolella.



Länsi tällä kertaa, Paldiski. Tuonne alas ei oikeasti pääse kuin portaita yhdestä kohtaa, kilometri ennen taas auki olevaa tornia. Muutama porras oli myös sinne ylös torniin...

Jaahas, se onkin taas aika startata Läski   :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Suihku mielessä, Läskillä ja kuskilla...

----------


## vuohi

Otin tänään pirkkaläskin mukaan kun lähdettiin sappeeseen ajamaan vähän alamäkeä. 5 laskua taisi luut kestää päästellä tuolla menemään, ilmaa pidin renkaissa ehkä joku 0,6bar. Suuren osan ajasta pyörä tuntui ihan kivikovalta mutta toisaalta taas vähän väliä kolisi vanteellekkin, eli ei ole täysjäykkää läskiä luotu alamäkeen. Kuvasin kuitenkin muistoksi lyhyen äksön-videon. Ja täytyy kyllä myöntää, että suht tasasia bermi pätkiä tuolla paukutteli yllättävän kovaakin välillä. Kovassa vauhdissa kyllä pyörivät massat huomasin siinä, että pyörää ei niin vaan heittele puolelta toiselle, toki alamäkipyörää kapeampi tankokin vaikuttaa tuohon.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kiitoksia kiva video tuli hyvä mieli🚲😎👍✌💃

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukahia

Ellin"vuorta" edestakas pari kertaa ja maastolenkkiä kierrellen.

----------


## jcool

Fiilistelin Oulun Pilpasuolla ja kyy mm. tukki tieni...

----------


## jcool

Pilpasuo...

----------


## jcool



----------


## jcool



----------


## jcool



----------


## brilleaux

Kelpas taas olla eksyksissä.

----------


## Jakke81

^ kyllä tuolla kelpaa eksyä jos tuommoisia uria.

----------


## mni

Kokovartalomärkäfiilis.

----------


## Eric Mahoney

Sähköläskillä metsään.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4J...FuNUhCQzA/view

https://www.facebook.com/groups/sahkopyorat/

----------


## star trek

Piti sitte jonkun käydä laavu polttamassa :Irvistys:  muuten oli hyvä fiilis lenkillä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Ilmoittaudun fäti jengiin. 
Tusina farley 8 parilla muutoksella:
-guide RS jarrut
-reverb 150mm
-raceface atlas 785 tanko
-60mm stemmi(lyhenee 50 tai 40mm)
-ja tietysti tubeless

Hyvältä vaikuttaa ja tykkään paljon. Möin enduropyörän ja hommasin tämän. Ei kaduta. Se kun sanotaan että läski on talvipyörä, on täyttä paska puhetta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hieno Trekki eikä mikään tusinapyörä, vai montako samanlaista on tullu vastaan? 

Laatuläski on kyllä kaikkien vuodenaikojen pyörä, taipuu monenlaiseen ajoon nätisti niin nyypän ku konkarinkin käsissä!

----------


## petjala

> Kokovartalomärkäfiilis. *nipsaistu kuva*



Hieno suotunnelma. Koetitko vaihtaa vanhan ja vielä vanhemman pitkospuun välillä? En oo pätkääkään vahingoniloinen, mut naurattaa, kun mietin miltä olisin itse kuulostanut tossa tilanteessa.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## pasi.takala73

Lähetetty minun SM-P905 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukkis

^^^^ Nätti tuo Farley kun on samanvärinen kuin mun vappuna plastidippaamani White 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Jehu

> Hyvältä vaikuttaa ja tykkään paljon. Möin enduropyörän ja hommasin tämän. Ei kaduta. Se kun sanotaan että läski on talvipyörä, on täyttä paska puhetta.



Vähän OT mutta toivottavasti tuo tarkoittaa että läskillä voi mainiosti ajella kesälläkin eikä niin että läski ei olisi kelvollinen talvipyörä  :Hymy: 

t. Janne

----------


## mni

> Hieno suotunnelma. Koetitko vaihtaa vanhan ja vielä vanhemman pitkospuun välillä? En oo pätkääkään vahingoniloinen, mut naurattaa, kun mietin miltä olisin itse kuulostanut tossa tilanteessa.



Ei näyttänyt vauhdissa mitenkään erikoiselta kohdalta, vaikkei pitkosten jatkopalaa pinnalla näkynytkään, ja kun muuallakin suolla kantoi hyvin ajella, niin pienellä kevennyksellä vain vauhtia himmaamatta. Oli sitten koko suon syvin prutakko. Jotain pitkoksen jämiä tuntui olevan suon uumenissa, kun siinä mahallani könysin.

----------


## velosipedisti

Meneekö tämmönen semiläski maastoyksipyörä pahasti offtopic. Ekat horjuvat kokeilut ajettu ja hauskaa oli. Pitkoksille en sentään uskalla tällä lähteä.

----------


## JYRii

Uusi läskikuski ja foorumilainen ilmoittautuu. Näitä teidän juttuja on tullut jo ainakin vuoden päivät lueskeltua...

Viime talvena alkanut läskin fiilistely päättyi eilen, kun perheeseen saapui SUP X Fatbike. Alkutyypien perusteella pyörä tuntui hauskalta ajettavalta, ainakin näin läskinöösille. Tanko tuntui hieman kapeahkolta vanhan jäykkäperän 710mm verrattuna, joten se menee ensimmäisenä kokeiluun.

Läskeistä renkaista en mitään ymmärrä, enkä aloittelijana osaa vielä oikein mitään renkaalta odottaa tai vaatia joten valaiskaapa hieman. Läskipyöräsi kuva -topikissa moitittiin Vee Rubberin Bulldozereita sisureilla huonoiksi, eli mitä muuta hyötyä läskirenkaiden litkuttamisesta on kun painonpudotus?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Meneekö tämmönen semiläski maastoyksipyörä pahasti offtopic. Ekat horjuvat kokeilut ajettu ja hauskaa oli. Pitkoksille en sentään uskalla tällä lähteä.



Miks ei ole lukkopolkimia?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Pitäskö aina olla😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MARA84

> Piti sitte jonkun käydä laavu polttamassa muuten oli hyvä fiilis lenkillä.



Hyvä että puuliiteri on säilynyt palolta.
Laavuhan näyttäisi olevan kattoa ja ilmeisesti lattiaa vaille käyttövalmis. Olisipahan ainakin laavu erilainen kuin on totuttu näkemään.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mitäs lokaria eteen suositellaan? Keulana bluto joten siihen käyvä haussa. Aiemmin käyttänyt normi pyörässä mucky nutzin face fenderiä joten vastaavaa? Onko fat face fender vain jäykille keuloille?

----------


## zipo

> Miks ei ole lukkopolkimia?



Ei tartte

----------


## mutanaama

Hiukan hypnoottinen pätkä  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^^Ku osais joskus edes puoliks noin hyvin ajaa kakspyöräsellä...

----------


## Pusher

> Mitäs lokaria eteen suositellaan? Keulana bluto joten siihen käyvä haussa. Aiemmin käyttänyt normi pyörässä mucky nutzin face fenderiä joten vastaavaa? Onko fat face fender vain jäykille keuloille?



Melkoisen ahdas oli fat face fender kun sovittelin omaan blutoon, puuhastelua kaipaa että saa istumaan/mahtumaan...

----------


## Toonie



----------


## hai71

> Melkoisen ahdas oli fat face fender kun sovittelin omaan blutoon, puuhastelua kaipaa että saa istumaan/mahtumaan...



Moi! Itsellä lokarina Blutossa "Beaver Guard Fender for Bluto" ja istuu Blutoon kuin nenä päähän. En tiedä saako Suomesta, mutta tilasin itse suoraan: beaverguardfatbike@gmail.com.
Hinta: 15USD + posti 9.5USD, taisi tulla Kanadasta saakka  :Hymy:  

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## J_K

Jotain fiilistelyjä tältä viikolta, vääräoppisesti pyörässä on juomapullo/teline ja pitkähkö stemmi.

----------


## artzi

Kamerat kävi, mutta kukaan ei ottanut Kukas-tunturilla kuvia selfie- saati belfiestickillä?

----------


## brilleaux

Mä olen kyllä hyvällä menestyksellä tähän asti fiilistelly ilman minkäänlaisia roiskeläppiä.
Niiden funktio ei ole mulle avautunut vieläkään. 
Turhake. IMO.  :Hymy: 





> Moi! Itsellä lokarina Blutossa "Beaver Guard Fender for Bluto" ja istuu Blutoon kuin nenä päähän. En tiedä saako Suomesta, mutta tilasin itse suoraan: beaverguardfatbike@gmail.com.
> Hinta: 15USD + posti 9.5USD, taisi tulla Kanadasta saakka



Jos mä oisin sä, ton sabluunan vois vaikka piirtää ja postata halukkaille Bluton omistajille.  :Vink: 

EDIT: Niin  kokeilin mä Fat Face Fenderiä, ei tehnyt autuaaksi.

----------


## Polun tukko

Varkaudesta järvisydämmeen fätillä seisovaan pöytään fätiämään. Keskinopeus vajaa 25km/h vastatuuleen. Hyvin rullaa.

----------


## olliottopoika

Mm

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

-16 Salsaa sateenkaaren väreissä. Muklukkia päivitetty ronskimmin. Runko tyyliä Blackborow, kuitukepillä/alu ohjainputki 150mm. Kuitu Karhunrasvassakin jo 150mm koko kuitukeula. http://salsacycles.com/culture/2016_...up_quick_links

Mulefut näyttää pyörivän kapeeperäsissä alla ja mikäs siinä hyvin toimii. Harmi, kun Salsa ei huomionut minun beetta testausta mitenkään :Sekaisin: .

Alu Karhun rasva on halvin Salsan läski. Laatu napaa näyttäs olevan alla :Irvistys: , 150mm qr keula?

----------


## jcool

Moikka,

Fiilistelin eilen Oulun Isokankaan maastoissa. Läski sopii niihin maastoihin mainiosti. 
Retkikartta.fi palvelun koordinaattihakuun koordinaatit ja hyvä lähtöpaikka siinä... P/N: 7213479, I/E: 3445002. Huom. ei kannata aamusta mennä, pitää olla KUIVAA, eikä sateenuhkaa. Pitkospuilla ei pysy yhtään, jos on märkää.

----------


## Jha

Näyttää pitkoksia riittävän tuolla. Pitääpä käydä tutustumassa! Jatketaan fiilistelyillä, lauantaina syötteeltä pikkupätkä pytkynharjulta.

----------


## Dalmore

> -16 Salsaa sateenkaaren väreissä. Muklukkia päivitetty ronskimmin. Runko tyyliä Blackborow, kuitukepillä/alu ohjainputki 150mm. Kuitu Karhunrasvassakin jo 150mm koko kuitukeula. http://salsacycles.com/culture/2016_...up_quick_links
> 
> Mulefut näyttää pyörivän kapeeperäsissä alla ja mikäs siinä hyvin toimii. Harmi, kun Salsa ei huomionut minun beetta testausta mitenkään.
> 
> Alu Karhun rasva on halvin Salsan läski. Laatu napaa näyttäs olevan alla, 150mm qr keula?



Voi vihtahousu, älkää tehkö tätä minulle. Pliis!

----------


## Jukahia

> -16 Salsaa sateenkaaren väreissä. Muklukkia päivitetty ronskimmin. Runko tyyliä Blackborow, kuitukepillä/alu ohjainputki 150mm. Kuitu Karhunrasvassakin jo 150mm koko kuitukeula. http://salsacycles.com/culture/2016_...up_quick_links
> 
> Mulefut näyttää pyörivän kapeeperäsissä alla ja mikäs siinä hyvin toimii. Harmi, kun Salsa ei huomionut minun beetta testausta mitenkään.
> 
> Alu Karhun rasva on halvin Salsan läski. Laatu napaa näyttäs olevan alla, 150mm qr keula?



Jos olisin ostamassa kuitu Salsaa niin ostaisin kiireesti -15 vuotisen  :Leveä hymy:   Siä on aika innonmarco heilunu värikartan kanssa.... Mutta tuo Musta Blackborow on kyllä komias, mutta miksi sitä ei saa runkona :S No en ole kyll ihan just uutta ostamassakaan, mutta se olisi niinku mun valinta.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Komiaa tuolla isosyötellä 😊 Huh huh ..salsa 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Miekkari

ajettihin lammelle!

----------


## Antza44

> Mutta tuo Musta Blackborow on kyllä komias, mutta miksi sitä ei saa runkona :S No en ole kyll ihan just uutta ostamassakaan, mutta se olisi niinku mun valinta.



Sanosin, että vihreä Blackborow on melkein yhtä hieno, kuin -15 vihreä Mukluk, mut ei ihan :Vink: . Ihme harmaat detaljeet putkessa.

----------


## Antza44

Kas Spessu on eksynyt Pirunpesälle fiilistelemään. Ps kannaattaa ajella joskus sinne ylös makkaranpaistopaikalle.

----------


## savierk

> Jos olisin ostamassa kuitu Salsaa niin ostaisin kiireesti -15 vuotisen   Siä on aika innonmarco heilunu värikartan kanssa....



Samaa mieltä. Aivan hirveän värisiä.. Odottelin innolla uutta kuitu Beargreasea, mutta taidankin laittaa Trek Farley 9.6:sen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Toonie

> Kas Spessu on eksynyt Pirunpesälle fiilistelemään. Ps kannaattaa ajella joskus sinne ylös makkaranpaistopaikalle.



Nyt oli kyllä niin liukkaat kalliot, ettei uskaltanut lähtee kokeileen... Messilästä lähin liikenteeseen ja kieppasin suurimmaksi osaksi latupohjia pitkin Tiirismaan lenkin, toki välillä poluilla piipahtaen. Hiton raskas pohja ajaa, kun on märkää (tai sitten kuntoni on romahtanut  ).

Päällimmäisenä syynä oli käydä tsekkaamassa Tiilijärven paikoitus ja mahd. hyvä paikka lähtee kelluntarenkaalla perhosteleen. Talvella tuolla vaan hiihdellyt ja ei oikein oo saanut kuvaa rannoista.

----------


## artzi

Kyllä oli hieno lampi!

----------


## Ski

Poika alkanu fiilisteleen

----------


## Jakke81

^ siittä se lähtee :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Osta nyt hyvänen sentään pojalle kunnon housut.

Muuten hyvä. Tosi hyvä.

----------


## IncBuff

> Samaa mieltä. Aivan hirveän värisiä.. Odottelin innolla uutta kuitu Beargreasea, mutta taidankin laittaa Trek Farley 9.6:sen.



Täh. Tuo pink/orange on aivan ihana ja tekis mieli ostaa heti  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Noh alku kesä tullut ajeltua G-formin topatuilla suojasortseilla välillä ilman päälisortseja ja kylmemmässä, kun ei tukehdu, niin päälishortsejen kanssa. Olipa tuossa lämpösempi ja vähän pidempi lenkura, niin hankuutusta senverran löysähköistä G-formeista johtuen, että viikon kuluttuakin paikat punottaa. 

Nyt on fiilistelty taas vanhoillakunnon henkseli Sportfull Anakonda bibshortseilla. Joo on pikkusen eroa housujen istuvuudessa ja paikoillaan pysymisessä Sportfullit ei liiku mihkään vaan on ja pysyy paikoillaan, ni ei pal hankaa :Nolous: .

----------


## brilleaux

> Osta nyt hyvänen sentään pojalle kunnon housut.
> 
> Muuten hyvä. Tosi hyvä.



+1

----------


## a-o

Miettikää vähän aikuiset ihmiset mitä kirjoittelette/kommentoitte teini-ikäiselle... 

Bhc.fi ajoasu on ainakin mun mielestä tosi hieno!

----------


## zipo

Höh ,Stylistit voisivat laittaa itsestään valokuvan hyvännäköissä ajovarusteissa niinku esimerkkinä nuorisolle tyylikkyydestä.
Mielellään kuva jossa on molemmat renkaat ilmassa.Eikä mitään selityksiä,sillä jos on pokkaa arvostella niin pitää vastata huutoon paremalla suorituksella sillai reilun pelin hengessä.

----------


## brilleaux

En mä osaa mennä läskillä molemmat renkaat ilmassa. Ei pysty. Ja esimerkiksi musta ei ole.
Rumat ne vaatteilla koreilee.

----------


## noniinno

InnoMarcoja ja Jukkarintaloita näköjään keskimäärin läskikuskeissa enemmän kuin palstalla yleensä. Väärin pukeuduttu.

----------


## Ski

Meillä fiilistellään vaikka alasti !
Olipa mahtava rata Iinattiin tehty PKTeamin puolesta Oulussa ja ennen ja jälkeen kisan poika ramppas tuolla Supermoto radalla ja pitihän se käydä itekki kokkeilee mutta siitä ei sen enempää 
www.bhc.fi 
RULES !

----------


## zipo

> InnoMarcoja ja Jukkarintaloita näköjään keskimäärin läskikuskeissa enemmän kuin palstalla yleensä. Väärin pukeuduttu.



Hirveitä karvanaamoja,resusia mitäsattuu ajovaatteitta,kaikenmaailman häkkyröitä kiinnitetty pyöriin,eripari kiekkoja ja renkaita,jne. Esim.Globalfatbikeday kuvia? :Leveä hymy: 
Verrokiksi voisi joku laittaa jonkun kippurasarvitapahtuman kuvan jotta näkisi löytyykö sitä puketumis/värikoodausnipotusta jostain muualta enemmän vaiko sittenkin vähemmän.
Joo tänään lepopäivä,pakko fleimata eiku fiilistellä.

Edit.Tyylitöntä mutta kivaa seniorijumpaa takapihalla.Toivottavasti edes ajokaverit moikkaa mua tämän jälkeen.Myötähäpeää???
Lokarit,eripari kiekot,Liiterin tosi psk pyöräilytakki eka ja vika kerta päällä(Tukehtumisvaara),Lumilautailuhansakat.80-luvun fleese otsapanta kypärän alla.
Emmä oikeesti noin paljon tärissy vaan kameran rumuusautomatiikka(blurr ugly details) oli unohtunut päälle.Tää pappa on liian hidas koska molemmat renkaat ei ehtinyt ilmaan.
Arvatkaa ehdinkö vihreillä kadun yli kauppareissulla?

----------


## petjala

Lisäksi keksitään riemastua aivan epäpyöräilyllisistä asioista, kuten tällä kertaa laavulta löytyvistä polttopuista, ettei taas tarvii järsiä kylymää makkaraa


Taukotakkina randomi fleece ja pyörän päällä ajosta levällään Craftin hiihtotakki, väärin varustauduttu  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Reipasta menoa Zipolla.  Eipä näytä ainakaan vuodet hidastavan.  Muuten, kun en tommosia temppuja koskaan oo kokeillut, niin miten kestää fillari noissa tempuissa?

Tyylipoliisi on iskenyt minuunkin kun kerroin että käytän talvella Snickersin vuorellisia vettä hylkiviä työhousuja joissa on polvitaskuissa vielä makuualustan paloja suojana.  Mukavat ja suojaa kyllä. On kokeiltu.  
Pahennusta lisäsi kun kerroin että kyynäreinä on usein vaimon vanhat polvisuojat rullaluistelusta.  Nekin mukavat ja suojaavat kyllä.  Nekin on kokeiltu

----------


## Antza44

Kannattaa käydä harrastamassa suopyöräilyä Lakkoja/hilloja bongattu Hollolan leveys asteilla kiitettävästi.
Eilen käytiin poikasten kanssa poistamassa muutama juomapullollinen. Hyvinhän ne näytti kelluvan 20" ja 24" paksutkin.
Paparatsi lie uppos vissiin kaposilla liikkeellä :Cool: kun ei ole kuvia tapauksesta.

----------


## noniinno

Läskipyöräilyn sääntökirjaan pitäisi kirjata (taas) pari uutta paragrafia:  
_
§ Läskikuskin tulee muistuttaa ulkoiselta olemukseltaan uffomiestä tahi jihadistitaistelijaveteraania. Läskipyöräilyä suositellaan erityisesti varttuneille ja ikääntyneille mieshenkilöille, joilla karvoituksen määrän kasvu naamassa korreloi kahden potenssissa ikävuosiin.

§ Fatbaikkerille on eduksi, jos pyörän rakenteiden ja varusteiden hankinnasa ja rakentelussa hyödynnetään rautakauppoja, pienmetallin ja muovin keräyspisteitä sekä ongelmajätelaitoksia. Myös avaruusromun uusiokäyttöä suositellaan.

& Kirkkaita värejä ei tule käyttää missään olosuhteissa. Paitsi jos ne ovat törkeän yliampuvia aiheuttaen havaintokenttään joutuessaan migreenin lisäksi hallusinaatioita ja värisokeutta. Suositellaan kuitenkin kakin väristä pukeutumista. Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä khakin kanssa._

----------


## petjala

*tyrsk* Kahvia poskionteloissa.

----------


## noniinno

> Pahennusta lisäsi kun kerroin että kyynäreinä on usein vaimon vanhat polvisuojat rullaluistelusta.  Nekin mukavat ja suojaavat kyllä.  Nekin on kokeiltu



Ei hitto...pitäisikin käyttää kyynäreinä vaimon vanhoja topattuja rintsikoita. Paitsi että jokuhan on jo tietysti senkin kokeillut.

----------


## zipo

Läskejä en ole rikkonut . Ajan muutaman kertan vuodessa droppeja max 1.5m ja silloinkin ainoastaan jos on hyvä alastulo.Flätille hyppääminen hajotaa kaiken jossain vaiheessa
mikäli ei ole smuuthi kuski puikoissa

----------


## noniinno

Pitäisiköhän alkaa lisäilemään noita hymiöitä, kun tulen jatkuvasti väärinymmärretyksi. 

Laitan tähän vielä fiilistelykuvan mutapainista. Olen niin ruma, että nettietiketin nimissä photoshoppasin itseni pois kuvasta. Jos joku ihmettelee lokasuojien tarpeellisuutta läskissä, niin suosittelen syömään kolmen tunnin ajan liejua ja hevosenp*skaa. Josko se loksujen idea siitä sitten kirkastuisi.

----------


## brilleaux

> Jos joku ihmettelee lokasuojien tarpeellisuutta läskissä, niin suosittelen syömään kolmen tunnin ajan liejua ja hevosenp*skaa. Josko se loksujen idea siitä sitten kirkastuisi.



Normipaskainen pyörä.
Ihmettelen edelleen loksujen tarpeellisuutta. Eli ei, ei kirkastu idea. Toki hevosenpaskassa en aja.  :Hymy: 
Kuran lentäminen vaan kuuluu lajiin. Usein jopa nautinnollinen osa sitä.

Ilmeisesti mä ajan liian hiljaa?

EDIT: ja ilmeisesti aloitteleva läskipööräilijä ei vielä ymmärrä varustella ajokkiaan "oikein".
 Jospa joskus, ajan kuluessa.  :Vink:

----------


## zipo

Ääh mitään hymiöitä niin pysyy näppikset lämpimänä.
Just joo ny mä sitten unohdin mitä piti postata,voi hlvti hlvtti.
@B:Höh jos ajaa hiljaa niin eihän suuhun voi mennä shaibaa mutta jos alkaa kehumaan esim.renkaita niin eiköhän  joku kurapallo lennä kitalakeen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minä yritän oikean  läskipyöräilijän näköiseksi, kun en ole ajanut partaa 1,5 viikkoon ja olutta kuluu useampi tölkki per päivä. Vähän on jo sitä näköä, mutta hellasärö ei ole niin mielissään. Kuvaa en kuitenkaan laita, kun siitä ei kukaan oikeasti halua nähdä ja saattaisi pelottaa pienempiä palstalaisia.  Kohta hellasärön kanssa Fiskarsiin ja illallla taas tutuillle Lappohjan poluille/metsäautoteille läskillä fiilistelmään. Rintaliivejä en polviin suojiksi laita, koska täällä katsovat jo ennestään meikäläistä alta kulmien.

----------


## Tank Driver

Esittelen mielelläni garderoobiani. Fillari-lehti? Kannattaa varata mukaan ammattilaiskuvaaja, sillä renkaat ilmassa-ajokuvia minusta saa tasan yhden. Pudotuksen on syytä olla korkea ja Medihelin numero kuvaajalla pikavalinnassa. 

Ski alasti, kuvakuvakuva!

----------


## brilleaux

Mä yritän kovasti edes naamallani päästä läskipyöräilijäksi. Anteeksi.

----------


## Hääppönen

Läskipyörän hankintaa miettivänä ihmettelin silloin tällöin aihepiirin ketjuja lukiessa mm. "nallevassu"-nimitystä. Onko asiayhteyttä?: http://yle.fi/uutiset/karhumiehet_ov...osasto/8166869  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Noniinnon sangen suttuise pyörän kuva on sangen hyvä muistutus siitä, että aina ja kaikkialla ei ole auringonpaiste ja kalliobaana. 

Jotenki rupes narskuu ja maistuu suussa, kun kattoo tota.

----------


## brilleaux

> Läskipyörän hankintaa miettivänä ihmettelin silloin tällöin aihepiirin ketjuja lukiessa mm. "nallevassu"-nimitystä. Onko asiayhteyttä?: http://yle.fi/uutiset/karhumiehet_ov...osasto/8166869

----------


## mutanaama

:Leveä hymy: , mutta mitenkäs naispuoleiset, eivät ihan muistuta rekkasellaisia.

----------


## petjala

Oo mutis vähän hiljempaa. Ei paljasteta kaikkii hyvii juttui kerralla  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Johan tänne postasin yhden "renkaat ilmassa" kuvan mutta ei löydy enää. No, yleisön pyynnöistä huolimatta sama uusiksi. Kaikki muuthan kuvassa onkin sitten päin p..tä. Ei lippaa, sukkikset, juomapullo, ei runkolaukkuja tai 20/20 tankoa. Play-off -partakin kevennysmielessä ajettu. Alla kelvottomat Ground Controllit. Sielukkaat "Italia" sukat. Läski on kyllä verraton marapyörä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Sellanen tempokypärä ois magee.

----------


## IncBuff

Väärin on väärin.

----------


## jakkok



----------


## brilleaux

Lokareista vielä; noi voisin kelpuuttaa, on tarpeeksi rumat. Ei vaan taida Budi ja Luu mahtua..

----------


## Juze

^nuo ois varmasti toimivat. Varsinki peräkärryn kans. Miten lie maastossa sitten..

----------


## Antza44

> Normipaskainen pyörä.
> Ihmettelen edelleen loksujen tarpeellisuutta. Eli ei, ei kirkastu idea. Toki hevosenpaskassa en aja. 
> Kuran lentäminen vaan kuuluu lajiin. Usein jopa nautinnollinen osa sitä.
> 
> Ilmeisesti mä ajan liian hiljaa?
> 
> EDIT: ja ilmeisesti aloitteleva läskipööräilijä ei vielä ymmärrä varustella ajokkiaan "oikein".
>  Jospa joskus, ajan kuluessa.



Ehken se ymmärrys loksuihin jossain pitkissä/kylmissä/märissä/ahtaissa olosuhteissa vielä saattaa hiipiä mieleen, niin kuin ilmeisesti kävi Loullekkin 65mm vanteella :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## Pepe Y

Parrakas läskipööräilijä johtaa etappia Tourissa. Väärin johdettu?

----------


## Ansis

Niin ja hei....Löytyy läskiryhmäkin.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Vanteet menee uusiksi, ei ole kantoa tarpeeksi, 100mm hiilari tilalle. BFL, toimii paljon huonommin 80mm vanteella kuin 100mm. Pompottaa ja joustaa huonommin. Lähtee alta juurakossa helpommin. Suolla pito huonompi. Jos jotain hyvää, niin ehkä aavistuksen paremmin rullaa asfaltilla, maastossa rullaa huonommin. Telaketjumainen ajofiilis on tipotiessään, voi tietysti ohjauskulma yms. olla eri kuin verrokissa, mutta silti.


Nämä meinasin laittaa tilalle:
http://www.asiancyclexpress.com/fatb...-rim-fat26-100

----------


## mvk_nurmi

Pärnun Joulumealla Anders Veerpalun suksenjäljissä ja biitsillä



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tinke77

> ^nuo ois varmasti toimivat. Varsinki peräkärryn kans. Miten lie maastossa sitten..



Miulla oli kevään kurakeleillä takana täyspitkä hiilikuituloksu, vähän niinkuin tuo. Tiellä ajellessa hyvä, suojaa loistavasti, metsässä on sitten jatkuvasti käpyjä tuolla välissä ja hitonmoinen räminä ja rutina. Enempää rakoa renkaaseen ei tuon loun kanssa saa....

----------


## Juze

Itellä jumbojimit ainaki toistaiseksi alla eikä niihin juurikaan mitään tartu harvan ja matalan kuvion ansiosta. 
Toisaalta äässeiverin mitat kun.sais jostain niin vois leikellä ja myös vinoputken alle ja haarukkaan suikaleet. 2mm muovia kyllä olis muttei paljoakaan harjotteluun saakka.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Vanteet menee uusiksi, ei ole kantoa tarpeeksi, 100mm hiilari tilalle.



Sekö on markettipyörämiehellä pyörä taas vaihtunu?

----------


## Jukkis

^^^^^ Ei taida tuossa kohtaa pysyä pinnalla millään kehällä. Ellet sitten korvaa litkuja heliumilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Joo, jos tuommoisissa paikoissa meinaa kulkea niin suosukset tai jotain semmoista tarvitaan.  Ei tommosessa suonsilmässä paljon ole kehän leveydellä ja kumilla merkitystä.

----------


## markettipyörämies

No tuohan oli vähän vitsin puolella tuo suokuva, mutta kyllä niin surkealta tuntu tuo BFL 80mm vanteella, että Syötteen jälkeen teen kiekot uusiksi. Mongooseen tuli 100h täyteen eli eikös se ole vaihdon paikka? Mongoose on ollut paras pyörä mitä mulla on ollut, jos ei mun kommuutteri Mongoosea lasketa.

Fiilistellään vielä vähän tämän päivän lenksua, huomaa onnistunut vä(e)rimaailma:

----------


## VilleW

Tässä omakuva... On numerolappua, bibsit, saman sarjan ajopaita, ajokengät, lukkopolkimet, 2x10 voimansiirto (vakio)... vähän tarkentaa niin löytyy vielä assaveriä ja Hodaggien alta sekä gorillateipit ja sisurit. Sykkeet tapissa ja hapot jaloissa. Virheitä niin paljon ettei mitään järkeä... Silti mukavaa

----------


## noniinno

^ Ei ristus, sormettomat hanskat.😄

----------


## brilleaux

> Ehken se ymmärrys loksuihin jossain pitkissä/kylmissä/märissä/ahtaissa olosuhteissa vielä saattaa hiipiä mieleen, niin kuin ilmeisesti kävi Loullekkin 65mm vanteella.



Juu, ei toki ole takana kuin yksi syksy, talvi ja kevät. Tän kesän voi lisäksi kai laskea talveksi tai syksyksi?
On kyllä ollu kylmää, märkää ja kuraa. Kertaakaan ei ole ollut loksut edes mielessä.  :Leveä hymy: 

EDIT: toki en mä ole ns. oikein kunnon reissuja edes tehny. Saattashan noi loksut ollakin mielessä jos viikon fiilistelis syksyisessä sateessa metsässä.  :Hymy: 

Mitä tulee 65mm vanteeseen, toimivuuteen en oikein usko. Muutoin kuin että se ketju ois kauempana renkaasta.  :Vink: 
Mieluummin siirtyisin 100mm kiekkoon, mutta silloin ei kaiketi takapyörä enää pyöris ilman paluuta rallinaaman rattaaseen..

Eli kompromisseilla mennään.

----------


## Lauttis

Se on laihdutuskuuria nyt, ei mitään suklaapatukoita evääksi, tai makkaraa, hyi!

----------


## brilleaux

Pahalainen. En oo käyny mustikassa kuin kerran/kaks elämässä. Mistäs tarakka ja laukut Fatboyhin?
Sais läski taas taas yhden tähden lisää mun elämän elävöittämisessä.  :Vink: 

Talvesta opin jo nauttimaan läskin avustuksella.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyllä Fatty on oiva peli, mutta kyllä nämä eteläkärjen panssariesteet jäävät yli ajamatta. Taustalla kuuluva kovapanosammunta loi tilanteeseen autentista fiilistä. Pieni pussi sisältää polulta turvaan siirretyt kanttarellit.

----------


## zipo

En ole ajanut flättispedu läskillä metsäpoluilla viikkoon, ainoastaan kauppareissut tehty.
29+ pöörässä on voimakas uutuuden viehätys.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu ja minusta ei sitten tullut oikeaa läskikuskia, ajoin parran pois tänään lenkin jälkeen.  Zippo uusi on aina uusi.  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

Ihmeellistä haihattelua.

----------


## Tiltman

Ai läskistäkö johtuu se ette partaa jaksa ajaa.. minä kun luulin kesäsängeksi...

Eilisellä suunnistureissulla löytyi paitsi mustikoita niin uusia polkuja ja WWI aikaista juoksuhautaa.. Pitänee lähteä tsekkaamaan!

----------


## mvk_nurmi

Tänään Pärnun moottoriradalla. Granturismo 2015 miitinkiä ihmettelemässä. Kyllähän Ferrarilla tasasella fättärin jättää, mutta sitten kun päästään maastoon...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kurvari

Nyt kun tässä on muutaman kuukauden katsonut tätä ketjua ja kuolannut yhden näppiksen rikki, niin sanokaas viisaammat, onko olemassa sopivan kokoista läskiä yli kaksimetriselle kuskille? Oli haasteita löytää jo normi maasturi  :Hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Moonlander xxl extra long, takuulla riittää.
http://surlybikes.com/bikes/moonlander/geometry

----------


## Läskimasa

^ XL-kokoisessa Panzerissa vielä 5 cm pidempi yläputki vaakatasossa.

----------


## a-o

> Nyt kun tässä on muutaman kuukauden katsonut tätä ketjua ja kuolannut yhden näppiksen rikki, niin sanokaas viisaammat, onko olemassa sopivan kokoista läskiä yli kaksimetriselle kuskille? Oli haasteita löytää jo normi maasturi



Surly Ice Cream Truck, löytyy xl ja xxl long.

Jos satut asumaan Oulussa, niin mulla on ICT ops xl kokoisena ja sitä saa käydä polkemassa.

----------


## makton

Maxx:lta löytyy myös isoja kokoja.

----------


## Polun tukko

Noni. Vaimon panzer aka justiina

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> ^ XL-kokoisessa Panzerissa vielä 5 cm pidempi yläputki vaakatasossa.



Taitaa kuitenkin olla vain 25 mm pidempi (670-645).

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Joo, näin on kun tarkemmin seuraa oikeeta riviä.

----------


## Kärrä

> onko olemassa sopivan kokoista läskiä yli kaksimetriselle kuskille? Oli haasteita löytää jo normi maasturi



Pitkällä miehellä on helposti massaa, eli jos olet mallia lihaksikas ja on elopainoakin, niin rungon/kiekkojen kestävyys on myös hyvä huomioida. Varsinkin jos aiot ajaa hieman vauhdikkaammin.

----------


## Antza44

> Mitä tulee 65mm vanteeseen, toimivuuteen en oikein usko. Muutoin kuin että se ketju ois kauempana renkaasta. 
> Mieluummin siirtyisin 100mm kiekkoon, mutta silloin ei kaiketi takapyörä enää pyöris ilman paluuta rallinaaman rattaaseen..
> 
> Eli kompromisseilla mennään.



Niinpä. Eipä se 65mm ole mikään ihanne vanne 4.8" kumille, mutta kaikille ei isot tosiian mahu syystä tai toisesta-> kompromissi, mut sit kun tavoite rengas on 4" kesäkelissä tarina on toinen.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Nyt on kyllä pakko avautua tähän ketjuun. Sain tällä viikolla tuon Haibike Fat Curve 6.10:n ajoon. Tänään ensimmäiset kunnon metsäpätkät töiden jälkeen tammistosta haltialan tilan kautta pitkäkoskelle ja sieltä kantsuun. Matka kesti varmaan puolitoista tuntia ja hauskaa oli. Verrattuna edelliseen fatbikeen, eli on onen fattyyn, niin toi menee kuin panssarivaunu sinne minne reidet riittää. 4,8" jumbo jimeillä jyrää kivasti pienet puut, puskat ja muut tielle sattuvat esineet. Tänäänkin loppui polku kaksi kertaa matkan aikana, mutta matka jatkui. Aiemmat läskikokemukset ainoastaan lumelta, mutta onhan toi nyt ihan saatanan hauskaa kesälläkin. Ei mennyt rahat hukkaan, vaikka muija tuota vähän epäilikin.

----------


## Kurvari

> Pitkällä miehellä on helposti massaa, eli jos olet mallia lihaksikas ja on elopainoakin, niin rungon/kiekkojen kestävyys on myös hyvä huomioida. Varsinkin jos aiot ajaa hieman vauhdikkaammin.



Aivan, reipas 120 kiloo tällähetkellä  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Vaimon ensi metrit panzerilla ajettu. On melkoinen monsteri kun runko on s-kokoa ja renkaat 4,5"  :Hymy: 

Laadukkaan oloinen rakennus mitä nyt vanteet ei ole kovin tubeless ystävälliset mutta tiivistyi ne kun aikansa rakensi. Takavaihtaja(x9) muuten ok muttei ole type2 mallia joten joskus jos 1*10:n tekee niin vaihtaja pitää uusia. 
Muuten kuulemma ajolleen hyvä ja mitä itsekkin vähän pyörittelin niin ei pöllömpi.

----------


## Antza44

^^Kuulostaa ihan isolta Jätskiautolta :Hymy: .

----------


## svheebo

Näitä läsäjuttuja lueskelee nyt ihan eri silmin kun läsä on koettu...  :Hymy:

----------


## Jha

Huippufiilistelyä junnujen kans syötteen poluilla  :Hymy:  On se vaan mahtavaa että junnut tykkää harrastaa ja lähtevät innolla matkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Peukkua , isoa peukkua !!!

----------


## kmw

^ komppia.

----------


## Jukkis

> Näitä läsäjuttuja lueskelee nyt ihan eri silmin kun läsä on koettu...



Niin jokos sullakin paksu tallissa on ? En tässä dementtinä muista,,,


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## svheebo

Eipä ole enää, Fatboy expertillä tuli ajettua 14kk / 7062km. Nyt on täysjyystö alla. Ehkä joku läsä vielä joskus taloon tulee, nyt en kyllä keksi että miksi tulisi. Kenties kun tulee hanget korkeat nietokset voi mieli muuttua.

----------


## Kemizti

Viimeinen maastofiilistely 907:lla ennen omistajan vaihdosta.. 
Mukana kaveri ekalla maastofiilistelyllä uudella canyon dudellaan.. oli mies yhtä hymyä  :Vink:

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Mikä ihmeen muistomerkki tuo on?

----------


## HC Andersen

^Littynee veljessotaan ja aikaan jolloin valkoiset valloittivat Tampereen punakaartilaisilta.

----------


## Kemizti

> ^ Mikä ihmeen muistomerkki tuo on?



Kuten HooCee yllä ajatteli:

https://fi.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mann...tsas_(Tampere)

----------


## zipo

> Viimeinen maastofiilistely 907:lla ennen omistajan vaihdosta..



 :Leveä hymy:  Teaser.Nyt jotain konkreettista tai edes speksejä uudesta.

----------


## Kemizti

> Teaser.Nyt jotain konkreettista tai edes speksejä uudesta.



Oikein cliffhanger  :Vink: 

Alua, pluto, srammia, deeteetä, kuitua, kaikkee kivaa  :Vink:

----------


## cuppis

Yön yli tuli fiilisteltyä lähipusikoissa.

----------


## TheMiklu

Itellä röhää ja ajamaan polttelee...onneks rouvva kävi tuuraamassa kaverin kanssa!
https://instagram.com/p/5jg0Chuu0y/

----------


## Ski

Kun ei kerenny Lahteen, fiilistelin kotipoluilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Pylöris

> Yön yli tuli fiilisteltyä lähipusikoissa.



Itse kävin kanssa pari yötä sitten yötä Nuuksiossa. Mulla oli teltta ja muut kamat peräkärrissä n.10kg.  Menin hiekkateitä Ikea, Pirttimäki, Haltia, Haukkalampi reittiä. Ootko koittanut ajaa täydellä lastilla sieltä? Mulla meni muuten helposti ne mäet, mutta se toisten puomien jälkeinen vaikutti mahdottomalta päästä ylös kärry perässä :No huh!:

----------


## Polun tukko

Braap hommia tänään.


Hyvin taipuu farley enduro pyörän jäljiltä alamäki leikittelyyn

----------


## PK1

^Veri kyyl!

----------


## cuppis

> Itse kävin kanssa pari yötä sitten yötä Nuuksiossa. Mulla oli teltta ja muut kamat peräkärrissä n.10kg.  Menin hiekkateitä Ikea, Pirttimäki, Haltia, Haukkalampi reittiä. Ootko koittanut ajaa täydellä lastilla sieltä? Mulla meni muuten helposti ne mäet, mutta se toisten puomien jälkeinen vaikutti mahdottomalta päästä ylös kärry perässä



Mulla myös telttakamat mukana. Se toisen puomin jälkeinen mäki jää useimmiten ajamatta. Varmaan menis kun oikein ajamaan ryhtyisi mutta aikaa ja voimia säästyy kun kävelee  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Braap hommia tänään.
> 
> 
> Hyvin taipuu farley enduro pyörän jäljiltä alamäki leikittelyyn



Ihan näin tulevaisuuden varalta, mites toi bluto tuntuu sietävän "enskarankasua"??

----------


## Polun tukko

Helvetin hyvin eikä tulis mieleenkään rankasta ilman blutoa. Menee tosi smoothisti!

----------


## Kemizti

> Helvetin hyvin eikä tulis mieleenkään rankasta ilman blutoa. Menee tosi smoothisti!



Hyvä kuulla, kun oon (muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta) lähinnä kuullu kommentteja fleksaamisesta, suuntaan jos toiseen.. Perus RL vai RCT3?

----------


## Polun tukko

RL. 

No joo joustaahan toi mutta antaa joustaa. Parempaakaan ei ole saatavilla toistaiseksi ja ilman joustokeulaa ei ajeta. 
Hyvä keula se on.

----------


## Bässi

> RL. 
> 
> No joo joustaahan toi mutta antaa joustaa. Parempaakaan ei ole saatavilla toistaiseksi ja ilman joustokeulaa ei ajeta. 
> Hyvä keula se on.



Kannattaa kokeilla jäykällä keulalla on se niin paljon hauskempi tasasella ja ylämäissä. Alamäkeen tuo haastetta enemmän, kiltisti sanottuna..

----------


## Polun tukko

Kokeilin täysjäykkää beargreasea mutta ei napannut. Arvoin ostoa sen ja farleyn välillä. Päädyin trekkiin koska pidin sitä hauskempana kuin salsaa vaikka siihenkin olisi bluton saanut.

----------


## Bässi

Niin, se maaginen juttu onkin täysjäykkä Trekki.

----------


## zipo

Farley meitsillä ja 3 keulaa tällä hetkellä ,1.Bluto,2 Makwa ja 3.mummopyörälook Jones .
Orkkis alu oli kova ja On-One kuituversio aavistuksen lyhyt tai sitten oli väärä eturengas.
Jostain syystä numero 3 on mun suosikki.Painava,ruma ja jyrkkä.Pitäisi rakentaa uusi etukiekko Jonesiin koska Bluto/Makwa ovat eri napastandardilla

----------


## Antza44

Hienosti se Trekki lentää :Hymy: .

----------


## brilleaux

> Parempaakaan ei ole saatavilla toistaiseksi ja ilman joustokeulaa ei ajeta..



Miksi ei? 
Ilman joustoahan läski tarjoaa juuri kaiken hauskuuden. Sitä itseään. IMO.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Ja tosiaan propsit kuvasta, tyylikästä.
Näkee millä tasolla liikutaan. (y)

----------


## IncBuff

Ajaako täällä taas joku väärin?

----------


## Ski

Näkeehän se kuvasta  :Hymy:   :Hymy: 
Hienosti lentää ja hyvin Trek kulkee!
Lentäjän poika naattii vaan ja jäykkää sitte talveksi alle huollon ajaksi niin ei tuu taukoa  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

> Ajaako täällä taas joku väärin?

----------


## brilleaux

> Ajaako täällä taas joku väärin?



Ei mun mielestä.

----------


## zipo

Mun mielestä Trekin lennonvakautusjärjestelmä toimii todella hyvin.
Jotenkin Travis Brown & Co  onnistunut tekemään ehkä parhaan allrouderin fläsämarkkinoille 2014-2015. 
2016 malleista ei tiedä onko ne millaisia ajaa.
Pisteet action kuvasta.

----------


## juho_u

> 2016 malleista ei tiedä onko ne millaisia ajaa.



Odotellaan melkotarkkaan 2kk, niin sit tietää, että millainen peli 2016 jäykkä kuituinen rekki on. Prkl pitkät kuukaudet näitä lukiessa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Hyvä kuulla, kun oon (muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta) lähinnä kuullu kommentteja fleksaamisesta, suuntaan jos toiseen.. Perus RL vai RCT3?



Päällisin puolin hintahan noissa ainakin eroaa mutta mitä käytännön eroja Rokkarin Blutojen RL ja RTC3 malleissa on?

----------


## Kemizti

Vaimennin säätöjensä ja sitämyötä ominaisuuksiensa puolesta ihan eri planeetalta..

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ahaa, eli jos Blutoa harkitsee niin ton paremman hankkiminen sijoittamalla reilu satanen enemmän voisi olla hyvinkin kannattava juttu.

----------


## Polun tukko

Liekkö kaikki irtomyynti rct3 mallit 80mm joustolla. Siihen sitten uutta ruotoa jos haluaa enempi pomppua. Omaan miettiny 110-120 sisuksia.

----------


## Antza44

^
100mm http://www.bike24.com/p2134822.html
120mm http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...age=39;dbp=381

----------


## zipo

> Vaimennin säätöjensä ja sitämyötä ominaisuuksiensa puolesta ihan eri planeetalta..



Ööö tarkennas nyt vähän RL:n ja RTC 3:n eroja kun itse en ole seurannut 3 vuoteen joustokeulajuttuja.

----------


## Kemizti

RL = paluuvaimennus + lukitus

RCT3 = samat + sisäänpäinvaimennuksen säädöt joilla keulan saa ainakin kantamaan pienemmillä paineilla (herkemmäksi?) ja olemaan sukeltamatta niin herkästi.. 

IMO aika tärkeitä ominaisuuksia..

Ja Z tarkenteli itse alla..  :Vink:

----------


## zipo

Sadepäivän nettiselailun tulosta eli pätee kaiketi myös Blutoon:
Around the time I asked this question, I emailed SRAM and they replied  to each of my emails, quite soon after one at a time, with copious  amounts of useful info. I can only assume it is regarding the 2013  forks.

Email 1:

Just wondering how the SID RCT3 RLT and RL forks compare.

Do the RLT or RL forks offer a lockout with a switch? The description of  "low speed compression to lock" makes it sound like in order to lockout  your RL or RLT fork, you have to change your low speed compression  setting. To unlock, you revert your LSC settings back to where you had  them before. Sounds awkward if I am understanding it correctly. 

thanks in advance for any clarification.

*Hello,

The RL Motion Control dampers offer an open position to lockout  position. In between, you are able to incrementally close down the ports  to slow down the movement of fluid, effectively adjusting your  compression. This damper has a factory set floodgate which will open the  damper to absorb any sharp or large hits.

The RLT motion control damper feature the same adjustments regarding  compression and lockout as the RL, however, you are able to set the  threshold of the floodgate manually. This allows the rider to determine  how hard of a hit it will take to open the damper to absorb the impact  before returning to the previous locked out state. This threshold is  present through the entire range of compression adjustment.

The RCT3 damper works differently. There are three preset threshold positions that create a platform in the shock.

They are:
1) Open for bump-gobbling performance
2) Threshold for efficiency and moderate bump compliance
3) Lock for ultimate pedaling efficiency

In addition, there is an independent low speed compression adjustment that determines how the fork reacts to initial hits.

All three dampers do offer a lockout via remote option. These do require  a specific damper built to work in combination with a remote.

Cheers,

Nik Emerick
SRAM USA Dealer Service*

Email 2:

Thank-you. That is an excellent explanation of how the forks work. Three more questions.

1) Is the RCT3 the only fork of the three with a "...an independent low  speed compression adjustment that determines how the fork reacts to  initial hits. " ? The RL and RLT don't have this adjustment as it is  preset?

*All three have compression adjustment. On an XC fork, the compression  adjustment is tuned towards the low speed. By adjusting the compression  on the RL or RLT, you are slowing, or limiting, the compression of the  fork. The same compression adjustment is what allows the fork to lockout  by completely covering the ports. Only the RCT3, directly refers to  this as a Low Speed Compression adjustment as it has a more refined  system paired with it's threshold options.*

2) The RCT3 has a different factory set floodgate preset for each of the  three different positions and the RLT has a variable floodgate  adjustment, correct?

*Correct. The RCT3 can be thought of as having an open, middle, and  very firm floodgate adjustment. This allows for easier on the fly  adjustment compared to the RLT. Essentially, the engineers took what  people like about the RLT compared to how they were using it and  developed the RCT3 damper.*

3) When, does the "independent low speed compression adjustment that  determines how the fork reacts to initial hits..." in the RCT3 (or other  fork if applicable) come into play? Is it only involved in the open  platform setting, or does it come into play in the threshold and lock  preset also?

*The LSC on the RCT3 is effective in all three positions. Oil has to  pass through the Compression valve before it reaches the Floodgate  valve.*

thank-you again for the excellent info,

Email 3:

What I don't understand about the RL and RLT is remote lock-out vs  compression adjustment. If you tune your forks compression to how you  like it for average trail riding, and you have a remote lockout, is  lockout still achieved by changing the compression? Do you have to  remember where you have it set for the unlocked setting that you tuned  for your average trail riding? Or is the remote a separate method of  locking out?

*There is a PopLoc Adjust which allows you to adjust the compression  on the remote. After releasing the lockout, the fork will revert to its  previously adjusted Compression state.

Nik Emerick
SRAM USA Dealer Service*

----------


## Jukkis

^ Minä käytin sadepäivän rypemällä takametsän mutaspooreissa 20 kilsan verran.
Nyt kuivatellaan ja pihasaunan Aito-kiuas lämpiämässä 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Polun tukko

Minusta läskiin riittää kyllä tuo RL.Siitä saa hyvin klikeillä sitä compressioo säädettyä ja sen vaikutuksen huomaa.Lisäksi blutossa on valmiina kaksi tokenia(ilmeisesti kaksi on maximi?) joten oikeilla paineilla ei pohjaile kovin herkästi.itse haarukka nyt ei ole mikään enduromallin "pike" eli taipuilee ja elää ajossa varmasti.Itse en taipuilua ole juurikaan huomannut ajossa.Ja läskipyöriähän nämä on..ei näistä formulaa saa vaikka keulana olisi mikä tahansa.Siksi minusta tuo perus RL ajaa asiansa täysin.
mitä enemmän säätöjä=enemmän huollettavaa ja kalliimmat huollot.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Hyvä fiilis, vahnan sotaratsun uusi tuleminen



On se vaan hyvä fillari tuo Mongoose  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Yhdenlaista fiilistelyä tämäkin. Hiljainen hetki.

----------


## Poy

^
Oletko itse tehnyt tuon telineen? Mulla on vähän samantapainen. Ostin talvella käytettynä ja muistaakseni edellinen omistaja oli tehnyt itse. Läskiä ja jäykkäperäistä tulee säilytettyä siinä.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Oletko itse tehnyt tuon telineen? Mulla on vähän samantapainen. Ostin talvella käytettynä ja muistaakseni edellinen omistaja oli tehnyt itse.



Joo olen. Ikealta tanko(stolmen) ja vähän koukkuja. Rautakaupasta profiili tankoa jne.

----------


## Hääppönen

Mitäs jengi sanoo tästä? Onko ollut jo ennen esillä?

----------


## Kemizti

^ erään rengasfirman mainos, aika mauton  :Kieli pitkällä:  ..ja wanha!

----------


## brilleaux

> mitä enemmän säätöjä=enemmän huollettavaa ja kalliimmat huollot.



Nimenomaan. Jos olis reisiä, läskistä lähtis vaihteetkin. Toki hissitolpasta EN luovu.  :Vink: 
Eipä tuota kyllä ole tarvinnu huoltaakaan kuin kerran/vuosi, 5min..

----------


## Polun tukko

> Toki hissitolpasta EN luovu. 
> Eipä tuota kyllä ole tarvinnu huoltaakaan kuin kerran/vuosi, 5min..



Sama.Miellän tämän tolpan jo nykyään turvallisuusvarusteeksi. Alamäkeen ei voisi kuvitellakkaan ajavansa ilman.

E: Mites ois mönkkäri?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> E: Mites ois mönkkäri?



Ajotyylisi näytti edellisen sivun kuvan mukaan sen verran vauhdikkaalta että eipä taitaisi mönkkäri oikein hyvin taipua siihen menoon.

----------


## kumiapina

> Yhdenlaista fiilistelyä tämäkin. Hiljainen hetki.



Menee ohi fiilistelyn, mutta kysyn vain ihan lyhyesti; osaisitko kuvata Panzerin ja Farleyn geometriaeroja  jotenkin. Minkälaista on ajaa Mondrakerilla vs. Trekillä.
Taisi olla Panzer emännän, eli vähän pienempi, mutta kuitenkin..(?)

----------


## Polun tukko

Panzeri on vaimon ja S koko. Trekki L koko. Panzeri on jopa s koossa pitkä, forward geon ansiosta. Siitä itselle riittäisi helposti M lyhyellä stemmillä. Muuten ei kauheita eroja, mitä nyt s koon standover vaikuttaa korkealta kun vaimon inseam 76 ja nippa nappa s standi riittää. Muuten oikein laadukas ja leppoisa ajaa leveän tangon ja lyhyen stemmin myötä. Suosittelen. Tubeless paino n. 14kg

----------


## brilleaux

Piti käydä uutta kärryä heti tuoreeltaan fiilistelemässä. Värikoodauskin mätsää Croozeria paremmin.  :Vink: 



Edit: olikos niitä 20" läskikumeja olemassa?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## MARA84

Ei muutakuin läskiä alle tohon kärryyn niin sitten on niinku hyvä

----------


## Kemizti

> Piti käydä uutta kärryä heti tuoreeltaan fiilistelemässä. Värikoodauskin mätsää Croozeria paremmin. 
> 
> *nips*
> 
> Edit: olikos niitä 20" läskikumeja olemassa?



https://instagram.com/p/zzyQy8je2d/?taken-by=savierk

----------


## palikka86



----------


## adrianus

Uutta touhua mulle tämä maastossa ajelu, joten yritän jokaisella lenkillä hakea vähän uusia reittejä. Välillä törmää sit tämmöisiin maisemiin...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

> https://instagram.com/p/zzyQy8je2d/?taken-by=savierk



Tattis. (y)

----------


## brilleaux

Kyllä siinä muuten niin kävi, että läskillä suhataan työmatkatkin. 
Toi vanha Trekin maasturi on vaan niin pirun tylsä ajella, ei vaan innosta. Yhtään. 
Hieno aamu taas tänään, ois voinu ottaa pidemmän kaavan mukaan jos aikaa olis ollu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Kyllä fiilikset lievästi sanottuna lerpahti, kun Länsi-Uudenmaan metsänhoitoyhdistyksen pösilöt aloittivat ainakin neljäntenä perättäisenä vuotena hakkuut saman metsänomistajan palstalla. Ikäänkuin piruilumielessä tullaan vuosittain rypemään ja kyntämään metsäpohjan lisäksi myös kylätien pilalle.
Itsekin takavuosia alalla työskennelleenä pidän onnistuneena vetona että älysin lähteä moisten vesipäiden hommista pois.

No, onneksi täällä vielä muita ajomaastoja riittää ja kyllä mä tuostakin vielä jatkossa ajan kun vähän kuivahtaa. Tuon suoran takana ajourissa sellainen järvi, etten tällä kertaa lähtenyt rypemään,,,






Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## PK1

Ostin eilen Hodagit kokeeksi ja tänään Sipoonkorpeen 45 kilsan lenkille, mutta näinhän siinä taas heti alkumatkasta kävi:

----------


## Kemizti

Tänään oli haikeat läskifiilikset, nyt oon hetkellisesti läski(pyörä)tön mies..  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Uusi omistaja oli kovasti mielissään ja lähellehän se jäi, jos haluaa käydä hyväilemässä  :Vink:

----------


## zipo

Cuben proto,tässäkään ei iscg.

----------


## brilleaux

Eilinen fiilistely oli taas sitä itseään. <3
Välillä eksyksissä. Totaalisen. Suolla kulki kivasti. Samoin umpimetässä.
Hyttysilläkin oli orgiat.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kivan näköistä kiemurapolkua.

----------


## zipo

Mä ajelin parkkipaikalla.

----------


## SFK

Eikö toi ole jo -16 vuosimallia oleva rekki? Missä niitä pääsee parkkipaikalla pyörittelemään? Toihan näyttäis siltä 5'' renkaita hyväksyvältä mallita? Sellainen vähän himottaisi...

EDIT: Googlehan sen ties kunhan vaan viitti kysyä... Enpä ollut uskonut, että noita olisi jo myymälässä...

----------


## a-o

> Mä ajelin parkkipaikalla.



Oi miten hieno!

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Mä ajelin parkkipaikalla.



Johtiko ajelu vaihdantavälineen siirtymiseen kauppiaan taskuun .  :Vink:

----------


## juho_u

> Mä ajelin parkkipaikalla.



Nyt mielellään hirveet hehkutukset, että miten paljon parempi tuo uusi farley on.

----------


## sakkey

> Mä ajelin parkkipaikalla.



Mitenkä tuo eroaa tämänvuotisesta?

----------


## Lauttis

Noi renkaat näytti livenä houkuttelevilta. Ja koko pyörä myös.

----------


## zipo

Äääh pikkasen ehdin rullailla kuvan 2016 Trek Farley on 15.5" ympäri parkkipaikkaa mutta sitten piti häippästä polkutalkoisiin.
Hehkutusta?No sen verran että ekaa kertaa 4.8" renkainen täysläski ei tuntunut mönkkäriltä tai jyrämäiseltä monstertrukilta.
Olisiko kehitystä renkaissa tai joku geometriajuttu?Mä olen vähän odotellutkin että 4.8" luokkaan tulisi näppärämpiä pyöriä tarjolle.

2015 ja 2016.laiha 4" vs  täysläski 4.8" Speksit.
Esim.Renkaat,Q factorit,Takanavan leveydet.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Hienolta näyttää -16 malli.   Tuo kun arvioit pyörän ketterän tuntuiseksi niin voi arvata että ei noi uudet Bontyn isot kumitkaan mitkään möhköt voi olla.  Mielenkiintoisia fillareita ja uusia renkaita kokeiltaviksi näkyy tulevan.

----------


## zipo

Jos ekaa läskiä olisin ostamassa niin tod.näk pää menisi sekaisin valinnan vaikeudesta.
Tyrkyllä:Paksuu,kapeeta,nopeeta,kelluvaa,joustava  a,jäykkää,hiilikuituu,terästä,alumiinia,titsk  uu,sinkulaa,vaihteita,retkee,kisaa,halpaa,kallista  ,peruskauraa,hipoa. heti,vai sitten joskus kun saavat pelit myyntiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

^Kaikki oli ennen parempaa kun oli kaksi runko vaihtoehtoa, kahdet eri renkaat, kampi vaihtoehtojakin oli kaksi.

----------


## Ski

Jep näin on ... Markkinat kehittyy ja kehitys kans.
Pitäskö alkaa valmistautuun ja avata Virallinen Läskipyöräsuositus 2016-> ketju.
Nää vanhat alkaa oleen jo aika "outofdeit"...   :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Vielä jos pari vuotta ajais Fatboylla niin sit...
Hyvä tuollakin toki on fiilistellä kun ei paremmasta tiedä.  :Vink:

----------


## zipo

Jospa mä hankin porttikiellot Uudenmaan pyöräkauppoihin enkä kokeile kenenkään fillaria ikinä missään.
Ei tulisi markkinahömppä tredipäivitystarpeita,Höh mistäs lahkolaiset sitten vänkäisi keskenään. :Leveä hymy: 
Pyöräkilpailuiden järjestelyistä?Sähköpyöristä?Liikentestä?
No thnx siellä on liikaa fiilistä,Fläsät rules ja muut on kateellisia.

----------


## sakkey

Tätä foorumia kun lukee, alkaa väkisin tehdä mieli vaihtaa tuo Fatty johonkin uuteen läskiin..
Vaikkei pyörässä ole mitään vikaa ja ajoa tulee tuollakin aika vähän.
Kuskin taidot ei tule vielä piiitkään aikaan olemaan sillä tasolla, että alkaisi pyörän ominaisuudet rajoittaa menoa.
Silti kalustopäivitys mielessä. Ei tässä ole järkeä.

----------


## Shimaani

> ^Kaikki oli ennen parempaa kun oli kaksi runko vaihtoehtoa, kahdet eri renkaat, kampi vaihtoehtojakin oli kaksi.



Niija kehiäkin oli vaan yhtä leveyttä ja reikäisenä tahi ilman.  Nykyään on sit useampi standardikin.....  :-D

----------


## OKS

> Nää vanhat alkaa oleen jo aika "outofdeit"...



Mutta muutamien vuosien päästä nykyiset ovat niin haluttuja vintagepyöriä.

----------


## Jukkis

Fiilistelystä tiedä mutta olin ajelemassa reilun kympin metsälenkin. Moto- ja ajokonekuskit puhkoneet mulle uutta baanaa 






Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Janos86

Vajaa 13 kilometriä kävin tänään polkasemassa pitkästä aikaa, silta oli sen verran huonossa kunnossa ja nauloja pystyssä että oli parempi taluttaa

----------


## ponu83

*Scheduled Delivery:*
Friday, 07/31/2015, By End of Day

*Last Location:*
Departed -                                      Glostrup,                                                                                                    Denmark,                                             Wednesday, 07/29/2015

Odottavan aika on pitkä  :Irvistys: 
Dude CF 9.0 siis matkalla. Varauduin jo tänään hakemalla asennus/säätökaljat ja pähkäilemällä sopivan testilenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Hippo

Sadekelin fiilistelyä Ylläkseltä

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Vajaa 13 kilometriä kävin tänään polkasemassa pitkästä aikaa, silta oli sen verran huonossa kunnossa ja nauloja pystyssä että oli parempi taluttaa 
> 
> 
> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07...2e5952fc12.jpg



Kappas, joku käyny ajamassa Mynämäellä. Kyllä tosta oikeanpuoleista parrua pystyy ihan hyvin ajamaan.

----------


## Janos86

> Kappas, joku käyny ajamassa Mynämäellä. Kyllä tosta oikeanpuoleista parrua pystyy ihan hyvin ajamaan.



Mynämäellähän itse asustelen, olen vasta aloitteleva läskifillaristi niin ei luonto anna vielä periksi ajella joka paikasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mynämäellähän itse asustelen, olen vasta aloitteleva läskifillaristi niin ei luonto anna vielä periksi ajella joka paikasta



Jos kiinnostaa, niin voisin tulla näyttämään omat suosikkipolkuni tuosta mettästä.

----------


## Toonie



----------


## HanJuh

Mukavaa 😀


-Juha

----------


## Tank Driver

Aivan liian suloista!

----------


## TheMiklu

Aaawww... <3  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## HanJuh

Juu ei tää läskeily oo pelkästään kuran ja hien roiskintaa!

-Juha

----------


## brilleaux

Koska läskistä tuli nyt myös kommuutteri+vaunujenvetojuhta, olihan se pirikello asennettava.

----------


## a-o

Olipa monta läskiä SyöteMTB lähtöviivalla. Mikäs siinä, hienosti sopii fatbike Syötteen mahtaville poluille!

----------


## IncBuff

Toivottavasti kukaan ei ajanut väärillä renkailla  :Vink:

----------


## noniinno

Tai putkelta. Tai molempia samalla kertaa trikoot jalassa. (tähän hymiö)

----------


## Ettan

Oonkohan mä jotenkin epänormaali läskikuski? Ajan aina trikoissa(tänään Jämi84 pitkät trikoot päällä), Käytin BFL "liian isoja" renkaita ja jotkut mäet runttasin pystyssä.....hmm....

----------


## Polun tukko

> Oonkohan mä jotenkin epänormaali läskikuski? Ajan aina trikoissa



Tämmöistä ei suvaita.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Mulla oli tänään lenkillä jalassa Bilteman siniset työhousut.  Lahkeissa tarranauhat ettei me ketjujen väliin.  Niin ja Bilteman mallistoa oli pyöräilypaitakin.  Niin että ei ollut tekstiileistä homma kiinni.

----------


## Jukkis

^ Täällä Team Lidlin mies. Tosin jos ja kun housuiksi ei riitä ne kevään malliston MTB-tyyppiset löysähousushortrsit, jalassa on Stadiumin löysähousujuoksutekstiilit 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Pekka T L

Fiilis se on tämäkin. Tuli hetken huili.

----------


## mutanaama

Ai saakeli

----------


## colli

Joutuuko ne niittaa tuon kasaan, hyi v..tu kun näyttää kipeeltä.

----------


## Pekka T L

> Joutuuko ne niittaa tuon kasaan, hyi v..tu kun näyttää kipeeltä.



Ei kannata leikata, asento kuulema tyydyttävä ja ennuste parempi ilman leikkausta. Ei o onneks isosti kipeä, harmittaa vaan kun loppukesä menee huilatessa.

Sitä se teettää kun pitää joustopyörällä mennä rimpuilemaan alamäkeen. Katolleenhan se meni ylipitkän hypyn seurauksena. Ois vaan pitäny mönkiä läskillä pitkin mettiä ja unohtaa tollaset nuorten miesten hommat.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tosi huonoa tuuria.  Mutta ei tuosta kannata kovasti itseään syyttää.  Kyllä läskinkin kanssa voi jonkunlaisen mällin vetää jossa tulee kipeää. Minusta on kuiteskin hyvä että on reipasta urheiluhenkeä jäljellä, kyllä sitä varmaan ehtii vielä ihan tarpeeksi ajamaan rollaattorilla tai makaamaan sängyssä kun ei muuhun pysty.  Ja kun jotain vähän hauskempaa tekee niin usein se tuppaa olemaan jonkun verran vaarallistakin.

----------


## trapper

http://kuva.termiitti.com/v.php?img=37776
fiilistelyä rannalla

----------


## Jukkis

^ Joo, ei se vauhti vaan huono säkä näitä teettää. Takavuosilta esimerkkinä tapaus, jossa trialkuski halvaantui. Ja jos jätetään pyörät pois kokonaan, niin tuorein tapaus tämä nuori seiväshyppääjänainen 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Juze

> Tosi huonoa tuuria.  Mutta ei tuosta kannata kovasti itseään syyttää.  Kyllä läskinkin kanssa voi jonkunlaisen mällin vetää jossa tulee kipeää. Minusta on kuiteskin hyvä että on reipasta urheiluhenkeä jäljellä, kyllä sitä varmaan ehtii vielä ihan tarpeeksi ajamaan rollaattorilla tai makaamaan sängyssä kun ei muuhun pysty.  Ja kun jotain vähän hauskempaa tekee niin usein se tuppaa olemaan jonkun verran vaarallistakin.



Joo, eilen laskin "takapihan" bikeparkkia läskillä tutustumis mielessä, kolmannella laskulla jo vauhtia hieman enempi ja unohin kiertää yhen hyppyrin joka loikkaa toisen uran yli, vauhtia liian vähän mutta sain venytettyä eturenkaan vallin yli. Takarengas vastapattiin ja satasaletti olin että paskaksi meni jotaki. Noh, nilkka illan kipeä, pyörästä ei ees vanne menny kieroon, enkä mitään muutakaan vikaa löytäny edes tämän päivän lenkeillä. 
Joten voi sitä läskilläki sattua.

----------


## JYRii

Läskilenkillä Kokkolan neulasbaanoilla.


Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Ite fiilistelin eilettäin otb:t Syöte MTB hommissa. Niitä alun pitkiä laskuja jossa suht leveää kärrypolkua tullaan ruohikkoiselle alueelle. Olipahan kuran liukastama mutka! Sääli ettei kuvamatskua ole. Sen verta tyylikkäästi lähti ukemi.
Tanko piti vääntää suoraan ja polveen sain mustelman mutta oli hauskaa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TomiKoo

> Läskilenkillä Kokkolan neulasbaanoilla.



Missä nää on? Olen työreissuilla ajellut aina Sannanranta / Harrinniemi suunnalla. Uudetkin polut kiinnostaisi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Läskilenkillä Kokkolan neulasbaanoilla.



Jos en näe väärin niin sulla näkyisi takana olevan Bulldozer?

Onko taittuva?  

Minkälainen on renkaana ominaisuuksiensa puolesta?

----------


## IncBuff

Eikö tuostakin kumista ole keskustelua käyty jo aiemmin? 
Omat kommentit:
- Pito/rullaus suhde on ihan ok. 
- Selfsteering on on vahvana läsnä ainakin omilla ajopaineilla (0.4-0.5 bar).

----------


## JYRii

> Missä nää on? Olen työreissuilla ajellut aina Sannanranta / Harrinniemi suunnalla. Uudetkin polut kiinnostaisi.



Tämä on hautausmaan pohjoispuolen metsikössä. Vesilaitokselta Patamäen suuntaan helppoa ja nopeaa polkua ristiin rastiin. Santahaan maastot kannattaa ajaa myös.

J.Kottenerg oikein näet, mutta joku jolla on noista enemmän kokemusta voi varmaan kertoa. Itse en ole vielä noilla ajanut kuin suht helppoja polkuja ja jonkin verran pehmeällä hiekalla ja hyvin nuo siinäkin rullaavat. Juurakoissakin kulkevat ihan hyvin ilman muljuamista.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Ei kannata leikata, asento kuulema tyydyttävä ja ennuste parempi ilman leikkausta. Ei o onneks isosti kipeä, harmittaa vaan kun loppukesä menee huilatessa.
> 
> Sitä se teettää kun pitää joustopyörällä mennä rimpuilemaan alamäkeen. Katolleenhan se meni ylipitkän hypyn seurauksena. Ois vaan pitäny mönkiä läskillä pitkin mettiä ja unohtaa tollaset nuorten miesten hommat.



Oliko suojia päällä?

----------


## TomiKoo

> Tämä on hautausmaan pohjoispuolen metsikössä. Vesilaitokselta Patamäen suuntaan helppoa ja nopeaa polkua ristiin rastiin. Santahaan maastot kannattaa ajaa myös.



Kiitos. Olen ollut aina Kallessa yötä ja siitä ajellut asutuksien läpi pyöräteitä Sannanrannan suuntaan. GPS:n kanssa olen hortoillut, mutta ei sitä paikallisia hienouksia usein löydä itsekseen. Täytyy ensi kerralla ainakin tuo Santahaka ottaa mukaan ohjelmaan, eiköhän niillä saa jo reilun 20km lenkin aikaiseksi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Eikö tuostakin kumista ole keskustelua käyty jo aiemmin? 
> Omat kommentit:
> - Pito/rullaus suhde on ihan ok. 
> - Selfsteering on on vahvana läsnä ainakin omilla ajopaineilla (0.4-0.5 bar).



On taidettu puhua aiemmin, mutta nyt kun itellä jo vähän kokemusta ko kumista niin on mukava verrata kokeneiden fiiliksiin.  

Ja sun vastauksesta huomaa että on oikeilla jäljillä kun on samanlainen ajatus.

----------


## Pekka T L

> Oliko suojia päällä?



Polvisuojat, kypärä, hanskat ja POCin reppu jossa on selkäpanssari. En tiedä olisiko auttanut mitään vaikka olis ollutkin joku "panssaripaita" päällä. Ehkä, tai sitten ei.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Polvisuojat, kypärä, hanskat ja POCin reppu jossa on selkäpanssari. En tiedä olisiko auttanut mitään vaikka olis ollutkin joku "panssaripaita" päällä. Ehkä, tai sitten ei.



Joo ihan turhaa jossitteluahan tuo on. Mielenkiinnosta vaan kysäsin, kun bike parkeissa välistä pistää silmään, kun vedetään kauheeta kyytiä ilman suojan suojaa.

----------


## kalleA

> ^ Joo, ei se vauhti vaan huono säkä näitä teettää. Takavuosilta esimerkkinä tapaus, jossa trialkuski halvaantui. Ja jos jätetään pyörät pois kokonaan, niin tuorein tapaus tämä nuori seiväshyppääjänainen 
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iKälättimellä



Justhan tossa viikonlopuna oli kuolemantapaus EWS:ssä :Irvistys:  Ja Pekalle toipumisia :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Tässä kohtaa lienee turha toivotella pikaista paranemista. Voimia silti!

----------


## HC Andersen

^Word     !

----------


## Pekka T L

> Tässä kohtaa lienee turha toivotella pikaista paranemista. Voimia silti!



Tack. Leku lupaili että lokakuussa sillä vois jo jotain ruveta tekeen. Mutta jäykkä se on aluksi. Olkapää siis  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ski

😠 paranemista myös täältä kauempaa !!! Hurja xray ....

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Tässä kohtaa lienee turha toivotella pikaista paranemista. Voimia silti!



Sulla on Tankki viestilaatikko täynnä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Hyviä mestoja suoraan kotiovelta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukkis

^ Samoin täällä 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^ Samoin täällä 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iKälättimellä



Mulla vain mökillä tuollaista pätkää tarjolla. On täällä pk-seudallakin ihan mukavia reittejä, mutta kyllä tuota sun kuvaa katsoo vähän kateellisena.

----------


## mutanaama

Keimolan nesteen takaa löyty eilen samanlaista.

----------


## slow

Pekalle tsemppiä täältäkin. Melko jäätävä kuva.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Sulla on Tankki viestilaatikko täynnä.



Eipäs ole.

----------


## Shimaani

> Tack. Leku lupaili että lokakuussa sillä vois jo jotain ruveta tekeen. Mutta jäykkä se on aluksi. Olkapää siis



 Tsemppiä!  Mää löin olkapäälläni puuta eikä mtn menny rikki ja jo kolmen vuoden päästä se toimii normaalisti ja kivutta.

Asiaan: tänä aamuna oli fiilikset tapissa kun kaatusin paksuttimella kävelysillalta mutaojaan.  :-D

----------


## noniinno

Joku oli fiilistellyt Mynämäen Kalliobaanoilla ja se sama oli fiilistellyt Vajosuolla. Mistäkö tiedän että oli sama? Bud edessä ja takana ei taida olla vakiocombo. Thunder Burtin uppoillessa pitkospuiden väliin tuli mieleen, että miksi en lähtenyt paksulla.

----------


## VilleW

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s....php?p=2413493

Farley alla joten sopii tämänkin topicin alle. Joku muukin oli kompuroinut Pikkusyötteen laskussa, jee

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Joku oli fiilistellyt Mynämäen Kalliobaanoilla ja se sama oli fiilistellyt Vajosuolla. Mistäkö tiedän että oli sama? Bud edessä ja takana ei taida olla vakiocombo. Thunder Burtin uppoillessa pitkospuiden väliin tuli mieleen, että miksi en lähtenyt paksulla.



Siitä on jo vähän aikaa, kun olin Vajosuolla, mutta viimeksi sunnuntaina ajelin kalliobaanaa. Renkaat kuitenkin täsmää näin kesäkaudella kumminkin. Täällähän alkaa olemaan oudosti trafiikkia.

----------


## Läskimasa

On se muuten läski yliveto vehje heti kun tie loppuu. Käytiin velipojan kaa polkemassa paikallispolkuja, sillä Cannondalen jäykkäperä Rockshox-haarukalla, mulla täysjäykkä Fatboy. Vaihdeltiin pyöriä välillä. Todella epämiellyttävää puuhaa kivikossa ja juurakossa ton Cannondalen kans, yhtä hermoja kiristävää rytyytystä varsinkin jos yhtään vauhtia haluis pitää = ei pysty. Läskillä pelkästään hauskaa.  :Hymy:  Pikkupaineilla menee niiiin nätisti ja tarvittaessa vauhdillakin.

----------


## PK1

Tänään (tai eilen) fiilisteltiin niin vauhdilla puuta päin että murtui ranne. 5 viikkoo kipsiä saatana. Ja just ku uus runko on näillä näppäimillä himassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Tänään (tai eilen) fiilisteltiin niin vauhdilla puuta päin että murtui ranne. 5 viikkoo kipsiä saatana. Ja just ku uus runko on näillä näppäimillä himassa



Kääk !  No ompa harmi,  tsemppiä ! Metsä on vahvaa ....

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Vielä ei rouvvalle tarvi omaa läskiä ostaa (niin, ku se ajeli mun läskillä...) 
https://instagram.com/p/5945NIuu_P/

----------


## Pekka T L

> Tänään (tai eilen) fiilisteltiin niin vauhdilla puuta päin että murtui ranne. 5 viikkoo kipsiä saatana. Ja just ku uus runko on näillä näppäimillä himassa



Tsemppiä ja paranemisia vaan sinnekin päin.
Kyllähän sitä ykskätisenäkin voi tehdä kaikkea mukavaa, mä oon jo puoltoista viikkoa harjotellu. Esim. kattella silmäluomien sisäpintoja tai vaikka miten nurmikko kasvaa.

----------


## PK1

Pitää varmaan muokata fatboysta invaversio että pääsee kelveille edes ajelemaan ettei mee ihan juopotteluksi.
Mitäs tossa kannattaa muuttaa?
Stemmi korkeempi tai joku säätöversio, kapeempi (korkeempi) stonga, triggeri vasemmalle, avopolkimet lukkojen sijaan...
Kumpi jarru kannattaa jättää käyttöön? Takajarru ois vissiin vakaampi yhdellä kädellä?
Mitäs muuta?

----------


## jakkok

väliin fiilistelyä

----------


## brilleaux

> Renkaat kuitenkin täsmää näin kesäkaudella kumminkin.



Kokemukset Budista takana vs. Lou kiinnostaisi kovasti. 
Harkinnassa kokeilla tuota taakse, kunhan Lou ajetaan loppuun.

EDIT: ja pyörimissuunta; oletko kokeillut kumpaakin?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kokemukset Budista takana vs. Lou kiinnostaisi kovasti. 
> Harkinnassa kokeilla tuota taakse, kunhan Lou ajetaan loppuun.
> 
> EDIT: ja pyörimissuunta; oletko kokeillut kumpaakin?



Bud rullaa paremmin ja pitää kallioilla, joita täällä on paljon, jämäkämmin ja pitempään, kunnes sutasee kunnolla. Lou sortaa koko ajan vähän kovassa vedossa, eli nappulat taipuu. Molemmat Budit on samaan suuntaan ja toisin päin on selvästi huonompi, mutta en nyt ulkoa muista kummin päin se nyt on. Näkyisköhän tuosta kuvasta. Kunhan lumet tulee, niin vaihdan Loun takaisin.

edit. Tuosta kuvasta nyt ainakin erottaa kuvion suunnan.

----------


## Jukkis

^ 404. That’s an error.

The requested URL was not found on this server. That’s all we know.

No niin, edittiä tähän eli nyt toimii linkki/linkit.
Kiitoksia fiksauksesta 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## markettipyörämies

Jakkok:lla tosi hyvän näköstä fiilistelyä tuolla ylhäällä. Tänään oli pari jokea, jossa itekin olisi kiinnostanut vähän perhoa uitelle.

Ite pidin kelejä Kerojärvellä

----------


## slow

> *avaraa* väliin fiilistelyä



Voimakasta hyväksyntää. Kaikenlaisia palluroita ja peukaloita.

----------


## Jukahia

Paksuilu; Missä sinä olet menossa... ? 

*What's this fat biking like....?*
Well words can describe the ride (and I end up whittering on " It is a lot more fun than the chubby and fuggly looks suggest. Probably a bit like frollocking with Hattie Jacques (pronounced: Jakes), its wrong, but it would be a right giggle...", but nothing beats trying one yourself. I have a demo single speed pugsley for you to try.

*WARNING....
The 12 Stages of Fat Biking*
By Charlie The Bikemonger
Fat Curious Phase: See pictures of fat bikes, which stimulate fatbike-brain-worms to niggle away at your brain until you just have to actually get a ride on one.Discovery Phase: Throw your leg over a fatbike and be pleasantly surprised. This feeds the brainworm until its powerful enough to take control of your wallet.Buying Phase: you now wont a fat bikeDisinformation Phase: Lying to your wife about the true cost of the fat bike phase: it’s ok we all do it.Getting To Know You Phase... Get yourself stronger and proving that fat bikes are best by beating geared folk up and down hill.Modification Phase: where you just have to tweak the spec for really specific condition, even though it will be fine without the mods. There is a sub-phase of 7.1 called “bloody purple anodising phase”, but we won’t go there.Beard Phase: you will now have a beard.One Love Phase... Ignore your other bikesEvangelist Phase... Become a fat bike evangelist and bang on about it on internet forums. Get angry at people who refuse to accept your offer of a ride on your fat bike. Moan about how skinny tyres destroy the trails. Heckle people whose bikes make them look fat, rather than thin.Crusading Phase. Take the fat bike battle to the normal bike heathens by racing fat bikes in normal races.Sloppy Emulators Phase: complaint about all mainstream brands building fat bikes, all the new people... “They are nothing more than sloppy emulators at best, who are all these new people, they weren’t there when it was cool, he doesn’t even know what an endomorph is FFS”.Getting Over It Phase: Get over it, and quietly ride your fatbike while quietly mumbling it isn’t like it used to be.
That lot can take ten years or ten weeks.

By; http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/fat-bikes-89-c.asp

.. tiiä sitten kuinka vanha tämä on, mutta ainakin minulle oli uusi juttu.

----------


## crcm

Sotanorsu taisi olla Kivikossa pelaamassa Frisbeegolffia sunnuntaina? Aika pirtsakka Haibike. =)

----------


## Roces

Messilän päältä.

----------


## Ansis

Erilaista fiilistelyä. Kyllä täytyy olla pesutelineet "samaa sarjaa"  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Sotanorsu taisi olla Kivikossa pelaamassa Frisbeegolffia sunnuntaina? Aika pirtsakka Haibike. =)



En kyllä ollut minä, joten joku ajelee siis samanlaisella fat curvella stadissa.

----------


## mutanaama

Hitto, mää olen jo vaiheessa 12, 7.1 jäi kokematta.

----------


## TomiKoo

Vihdoista viimein pääsin hieman pidemmälle fättilenkille eilen. Monestakin syystä jääneet lenkit aina vain 10km pintaan ja pidemmille on mukaan lähtenyt joku muu pyörä. Eilen sain revittyä aikaa jo reilun 20km lenkkiin. On se vaan makosa peli, pian tulee valinnan vaikeutta, millä lähtee. Ja heti fiilistellään yhdellä vaatimattomalla kuvalla:

----------


## Hakkis73

Fiilistelyä kasauksen jälkeen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^yksinkertaisen kaunis Rose

----------


## MRa

Pari viikkoa nuori Dude, edelleen hymyilyttää kovasti.  Miksei fattia oo keksitty aiemmin?


_DSC8671 by MaukoR, on Flickr


DSC8679 by MaukoR, on Flickr

----------


## trapper

http://uppaa.fi/images/2015/08/07/WP...0_Pro0ae68.jpg
Kalliokikkailua tänään varissuon metsissä

----------


## artzi

Miks kukaan muu ei käytä hienoa merkattua reittiä, kaikki menee vaan tuota tietä pitkin...  :Hymy:

----------


## Rikup

Kivaa luontopolkuu littoisten järvellä!

Ei oo viel kertaakaan tullu mut on se ihme jos ei nyt ekana kesänä tuu joku punkki kroppaan kun melkee joka lenkillä on eksynyt 
jollekkin umpeen kasvaneelle polulle  :Hymy:

----------


## vitsku

Hymy ei meinaa hyytyä millään....

----------


## markettipyörämies

Ei huvittanut kovin kauan fiilistellä Iivaaran päällä!

----------


## juho_u

Hieno kuva. Tietysti, jos oisit kiivennyt puunlatvaan ja jäänyt odottamaan, niin oisit voinu saada parempia lähikuvia. Eikä välttämättä ois virtakaan loppunut.

----------


## HC Andersen

Helsingin erämaassa

----------


## Bässi

Muuten kiva, mutta toi Mississippi on kyllä kauheeta katkeroa

----------


## IhanSamuliVaan

Äläs nyt. Vuoden olut 2014 omassa luokassaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mutanaama

Makunsa kullakin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

MISSISSIPPI = tyttösissiväsynyt

----------


## HC Andersen

Se oli petjalan olutvalinta, syytön mä siihen oon saatana...

----------


## zipo

Onko sillä jo uusi fillari?Häh missäs kuvat?

----------


## HC Andersen

Se on liikkeellä mun vierasvara muklukilla.

----------


## brilleaux

> Muuten kiva, mutta toi Mississippi on kyllä kauheeta katkeroa



Ei kun se on se jalo humalan maku. 
Vettä saa hanasta ja järvestä, miksi ostaa sitä oluena?  :Vink: 

EDIT: Toki makua Valobushassa on kivasti enemmän kun sen hakee Monopolikaupasta...

----------


## Shimaani

> Onko sillä jo uusi fillari?Häh missäs kuvat?



Mää jo samaa ihmettelin ku ei näy jäderekkaa kuvassa.
Läskin lainaaminen läskin jo omaavalle kuulostaa jtnkn hmmm epäilyttävältä...

----------


## brilleaux

Ylärivi kertoo sen olennaisimman.  :Vink:

----------


## Bässi

Petjala on vielä niin nuori ettei tiedä että jenkkiläiset ja ryssät on tuonut mailmaan vain 2 hyvää asiaa.
Kumpikaan ei ole olut.

----------


## Pitts

Mitä hyvää sieltä idästä on voinut tulla, paitsi auringonnousu? Ne ryssäläiset sinkkiämpäritkin on tehty tsekeissä....

----------


## PMoi

Olen kuullut (ei oma kohtaista kokemusta) että venäläiset tulitiilet on parasta.

----------


## Pitts

Juu, tuo on kyllä totta, olen kuullut ihan samaa...

----------


## reappear

Hieman säilytysfiilistelyä kun on saatu alakerran remontti valmiiksi! Mun ehto oli että pyörille ja mun korjauspöydälle jää kunnon tila, muuten pistettiin enemmän tai vähemmän fiksusti seinät  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## macci

Läskit rannalla


Ensin toki ajeltiin Lappohjan polkuja ristiin rastiin pari tuntia

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tuttu paikka, noita seutuja on tullut läskillä ajettua tänä kesänä jonnin verran. Väliuintia en tosin "Rivieralla" ole tehnyt.  Tuosta  pääsee hyvin, jos et tiennyt, polkuja/metsäteitä pitkin ihan Hangon ytimeen asti.

----------


## Arhipoff

Nyt saa vissiin alkaa fiilistellä lenkeillä


Testireissu meni lökäshortsit jalassa ja lomapartakin vielä kasvaa...

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Mehtäläinen

> Nyt kun tässä on muutaman kuukauden katsonut tätä ketjua ja kuolannut yhden näppiksen rikki, niin sanokaas viisaammat, onko olemassa sopivan kokoista läskiä yli kaksimetriselle kuskille? Oli haasteita löytää jo normi maasturi



Mä olen 191 ja mulla on Stvenensin Mobster 20 tuumaisella rungolla ja on mun mielestä sopiva. Mobsteria tehdään 22 rungolla ja se vois olla aika hyvä. Bikeshop myy, jos on jotain mitä myydä ja tietenkin jostain euroopasta voi tilata. 

Olen tyytyväinen pyörään muutenkin, tosin vertailukohtia ei hirveästi ole. Konan Wota kokeilin ja oli aika samanlaiselta tuntui.

----------


## jplmk

> Mä olen 191 ja mulla on Stvenensin Mobster 20 tuumaisella rungolla ja on mun mielestä sopiva. Mobsteria tehdään 22 rungolla ja se vois olla aika hyvä. Bikeshop myy, jos on jotain mitä myydä ja tietenkin jostain euroopasta voi tilata. 
> 
> Olen tyytyväinen pyörään muutenkin, tosin vertailukohtia ei hirveästi ole. Konan Wota kokeilin ja oli aika samanlaiselta tuntui.



Itse vain 195 (mutta 100 cm inseam ja pitkät kädet), 22" Fatback toimii hi-rise tangolla ja sopivalla stemmillä. Vielä isompi on esim. Maxx Jagamoasta, XXL on jo tosi iso. Toisaalta keulalla on 100 kg painoraja, painavammille myyvät Blutoa sen tilalle.

Kesällä tuli käytyä Pohjanmaan reissulla mm. Paukanevalla (Nurmossa), hieno paikka. Pitkospuita ja polkujakin. Osa pitkospuista on vastikään vaihdettu karhennettuihin polyeteenisiin, notkuvat hassusti pyörän alla, suurin osa kuitenkin perinteistä puuta vaihtelevassa kunnossa. Läskillä tosin pitkospuut ovat kuivalla kevillä aika leppoisia ajella, pienet (ja vähän isommatkaan) urat ja kolot ei haittaa.

----------


## rush

Onkos kukaan ajellut Lohtajan hiekkarannoilla ja jos on niin pääseekö siellä pitkältikin ts. kuinka paljon siitä on armeijan hallussa?
Joskus 90-luvun alussa siellä harmaissa tullut oltua, mutta kun ei enää muista..

----------


## tmikko

(kuva Jani Huttunen)

Lappeenranta, Karhusjärven lenkki, Konkkamäen nousu. Montako kuskia löydät kuvasta?

Joskus nämä kotimaisemat pääsevät yllättämään iloisesti  :Hymy: 

-Mikko-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jouko_T

> Montako kuskia löydät kuvasta?



  Eräs kuvasta etsintätehtävien muoto on: Löydätkö kissan kuvasta?
Tässä on: Löydätkö maastopyöräilijän heinikosta?
Kaikki löysin, myös sen joka on kuvan takapuolella. (Kuvan ottaja.) Vain viisi on näkyvillä.

----------


## tmikko

> Kaikki löysin, myös sen kaatuneen, joka on heinikon sisässä. Vain viisi oli näkyvillä.



No nyt! Kuvassa nimittäin _pitäisi_ olla 6 pyöräilijää, mutta sitä kuudetta ei näy missään  :Leveä hymy:  Olitkohan Jouko itse se kuudes tuolla heinikossa pötköllään? :P

----------


## Jouko_T

> No nyt! Kuvassa nimittäin _pitäisi_ olla 6 pyöräilijää, mutta sitä kuudetta ei näy missään  Olitkohan Jouko itse se kuudes tuolla heinikossa pötköllään? :P



  Minä juksasin vähän ensin, mutta sitten muutin sanomaani. Ei se kuudes kaatunutkaan.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Lohtajan hiekkarannoilla ja jos on niin pääseekö siellä pitkältikin ts. kuinka paljon siitä on armeijan hallussa?....



Kartoista tuollaiset asiat yleensä selviää.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Onkos kukaan ajellut Lohtajan hiekkarannoilla ja jos on niin pääseekö siellä pitkältikin ts. kuinka paljon siitä on armeijan hallussa?



Ite Lohtajalta lähtösin ja suunnitelmissa olis käydä noita rantoja kiertelemässä.
Läskillä sitä hietaa siellä olis ajettavaksi.
Euroopan pisimpiä yhtenäisiä hiekkarantoja ja melkein kaikki armeijan käytössä.

Kilipipakalta lähtee reitti Ohtakariin. Sieltä sopivasti Vattajalle. 
Karttaan tuo koko alue o merkitty epämääräisesti harjoitusalueeksi mutta ei se tarkoita, etteikö siellä liikkua voi.
Armeija toki haluaa alueen 100% itelleen plus yritysten käyttöön.

Tuossa kartta http://www.kokkola.fi/palvelut/ympar...an%20esite.pdf

----------


## rush

Kiitokset Miklulle! Löytyi sopivasti infoa. Jos käyt siellä pyörimässä niin pistähän tänne jotain juttua paikasta.

Heinäkuussa olisi ollut ko. alueella hiljaisempaa. Täältä löytyi armeijan aikataulut alueella: http://bit.ly/1HldUnG

Lokakuussa tai sitten ensi heinäkuussa...

----------


## JYRii

Itselläni ollut kans suunnitelmissa käydä Lohtajalla ajelemassa, mutta ensin tarttis saada fillari jotenkin auton kyytiin. Minkälaista telinettä porukka käyttää läskin kuljetukseen autolla? 

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

Kunhan läski tulee, niin se kulkee thule outriden päällä. Pitää vaan teettää adapteri 150mm navalle. Oiskohan muillakin tarvetta noille?

----------


## brilleaux

Thule Proridellä on kulkenu hyvin mukana.

http://www.xxl.fi/pyoraily/kuljettam...037871_1_style

----------


## Kemizti

Thulen laituri itellä, pidemmät remmit vaan renkaan ympärille, toimii..  :Vink:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Autoilu---M...ne-2000030017/

Toi taitaa olla aika samanlainen kuin tuo thulen 100e maksava teline, jos ei tarvitse merkillä makeilla  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Mites kuiturungot tuolla proridella?

----------


## a-o

> Mites kuiturungot tuolla proridella?



?

Samalla telineellä on kulkenut alumiini, teräs ja kuitu. 

Kerran piti ottaa läski alas ja siirtää peräkoukkutelineeseen, kun 14m/s tuuli puhalsi suoraan sivulta. Siinä vinkassa ei pysynyt läskin eturengas suorassa.

----------


## brilleaux

> http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Autoilu---M...ne-2000030017/
> 
> Toi taitaa olla aika samanlainen kuin tuo thulen 100e maksava teline, jos ei tarvitse merkillä makeilla



No mulla on molemmat. Kyse ei ole merkillä makeilusta, eroa on nimittäin kohtuu paljon.
Niin tukevuudessa/yleisessä laadussa kuin käyttömukavuudessakin.  :Hymy: 

Hintaero on täysin perusteltu. IMO.





> Kerran piti ottaa läski alas ja siirtää peräkoukkutelineeseen, kun 14m/s tuuli puhalsi suoraan sivulta. Siinä vinkassa ei pysynyt läskin eturengas suorassa.



Kai eturengas oli sidottu liinalla kiinni muuallekin kuin telineeseen? 
Itse sidon renkaan takareunastaan vielä viistoputkeen tiukasti; ei väpätä reissussa.  :Hymy:

----------


## markettipyörämies



----------


## Tank Driver

Vähän on vielä värivikaa, mutta viilinki on sitä luokkaa, että pakko postata pönötyskuvaa.







Renkaat vaihtuu jahka markkinoilla on jotakin järkevää. Ja kolorkouding jatkuu kunhan kuriiri.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tankin Borealis on hieno  :Hymy: 

Mulla on kanssa käytössä thulen proride telineet ilman niitä muovitukia, remmillä vaan kiinni telineen profiilin ympäri, takaata yhdellä hihnalla ja edestä kahdella. Tällä tapaa läskit on pysynyt katolla kohta 4 vuotta, pisimmillään ajettu Ylläkselle.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Tankin Borealis on hieno 
>  Tällä tapaa läskit on pysynyt katolla kohta 4 vuotta, pisimmillään ajettu Ylläkselle.



Ota nyt hyvä mies se pyörä jo välillä alas ja aja sillä niin kuin myö muutkin tehdään!  Ainiin mut sullahan oli monta Läskyä... :Hymy:

----------


## JYRii

Kiitoksia kommenteista. Thule menee hankintaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

> No mulla on molemmat. Kyse ei ole merkillä makeilusta, eroa on nimittäin kohtuu paljon.
> Niin tukevuudessa/yleisessä laadussa kuin käyttömukavuudessakin. 
> 
> Hintaero on täysin perusteltu. IMO.



Näin on. Itse en varsinkaan läskipyörälle harkitsisi tuota Biltemaa olleskaan.

----------


## Hääppönen

On kyllä Tankin Borealis hapokas! Keskiöön palikkaa odotuslistalla?

----------


## slow

> *karipetteri*



Keltaisesta vaaleanpunaiseen. Tupit edellä. 
Suurta arvostusta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ihmettelen vaan miksei Jeepin vanteet ole pinkit...

----------


## Aflakorppi

> Vähän on vielä värivikaa, mutta viilinki on sitä luokkaa, että pakko postata pönötyskuvaa.



Mistä on hankittu nuo ROKSPOKS-tarrat vai onko ne maalattu haarukkaan sapluuna käyttäen

----------


## Ansis

Tank Driverin pyörään vielä pinkki seat clamppi ja spacerit

----------


## Tank Driver

Njet pink. Pööpl. Bässi, klamppi ja ehken speisserit. Stenmiä en saata vaihtaa kun sointuu Renttaalin kullitus kivasti Eliten liukuputkeen. Ja on hyvä ajolleen, mikä on luonnollisesti sivuseikka.

Teipit on kustomina teetetty teippimestarilla. Tietäjät tietää ja loput arvailee. 

Jieppiin itse asiassa oli pinkit pyörät suunnitteilla. Katomma ensi suvena uudestaan ellei vaihdu pirssi ennen.

----------


## VitaliT

> Vähän on vielä värivikaa, mutta viilinki on sitä luokkaa, että pakko postata pönötyskuvaa.




 
  Toivottavasti ajoasu on samanvärinen, muutei ei uskaltaa lähteä ulos kun pimeään aikana.

----------


## Jukahia

Tankilla on niin viiimesen päälle pinkkiä, et minä fiilistelen ilman värejä  :Cool: 



dunderbeist menee heittämällä perään ja on kyllä helppo tubelles...

----------


## Tank Driver

Jäikö Budi ylimääräiseksi?

----------


## Antza44

^^Sehän näyttää jopa olevan kivan korkeakin, niin kuin speksit lupaili.

----------


## Jukahia

Heittelin renkaat osioon vähän rapsaa... Ja mun Budi pysyy edessä

----------


## Tank Driver

Mä muistelin että niitä oli kax. Mai bääd.

----------


## Herman

> Kunhan läski tulee, niin se kulkee thule outriden päällä. Pitää vaan teettää adapteri 150mm navalle. Oiskohan muillakin tarvetta noille?



Itse väkästelin tuollaiset Outrideen, nurkasta löytyneistä kamoista. Pätkä putkea 15 mm sisähalkaisijalla+pari kerrosta kutistesukkaa paksunnokseksi ja takapyörän kiinnike alumiinin palasesta. Hihna on kiinni pultti-mutteri-yhdistelmällä ettei kulkeudu muihin tarpeisiin. Haarukan kiinnitys omalla akselilla; Rockarin 100x15 keulalle tein aikanaan vastaavan adapterin jossa on Thulen alkuperäinen lukitusmahdollisuus. Jos jostain siunaantuu ylimääräistä aikaa, niin voishan sen tuohonkin lisätä.

----------


## Shimaani

Pönötyskuvat on kivoja.  Ens talvena paikallisen ympärillä on sit enämpiki väri-iloa mörköpyöräilyn ölöppätauolla..... :-D

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Kävin tänään tutkailemassa viikon vanhoja enduron EM-kisa polkuja. Onneksi on ollut kuivaa, ei tarvinut muta rännejä ajaa.

----------


## kalleA

Hieno kuva!

----------


## Jukkis

Kiteellä olis kypsymässä mukavasti puolukkaa, toteaa lomalainen 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Eeteeku

Ihanan kevyttä.

----------


## Solaris_83

Ekat ajot uudella 5;sella

----------


## Tank Driver

One more for the trail.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Pirun Tankki, kun olet ajanut mustikanvarvut solmuun ja samalla sotkenut kehät mustikkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## tinke77

Mein jälkikasvu 8v. totesi, että tyttöjen pyörä, kun näytin että eikö oo hieno läski  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Mein jälkikasvu 8v. totesi, että tyttöjen pyörä, kun näytin että eikö oo hieno läski



Tyytöt-ty-ty-tyytöt tykkää.

----------


## VitaliT

Pakko laita jotain mustavalkoista muttei silmät kestä.

----------


## slow

> 



Toistetaan tuottamuksellisesti. Koska parhautta.

----------


## Shimaani

IhQiluu    .

----------


## Ski

Ens talvena Tank Driveri löytyy helposti Syötteen reiteiltä  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Lilakkina se on asennettu

----------


## trapper

[IMG][/IMG]
Halisten metsissä tänään ja vähän jokirantaa

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Laipanmaalla tänään fiilistelyä muutamia tunteja. Mukavaa, hikistä ja hauskaa. Helvetin paljon joutui myös kävelemään, mutta luonnossa on kyllä mukava liikkua. Mustikoita puskat täynnä ja ei tarvinut montaa ihmistä nähdä  :Hymy:  Vähän kuvia päivältä:


Joka paikasta ei mahtunut ajamaan.

Pitkoksia.

Kesän ekat konttaamiset.

Lamminsuo.

Teivaskukkulalla.

Paljon oli puita poikittain poluilla.


Joo. On tää hauskaa olla taas läskikuski.

----------


## a-o

Fiilistelyä "takapihalla"
Farley taas ajokunnossa.  Keula huollettu Syötteen jälkeen ja uusi ovaali eturatas paikoillaan!

----------


## Toonie

Renkomäessä tarkeni tänään ajella

----------


## teemui

Pläskillä eka kertaa metässä

----------


## petjala

Yönkähmyinen ghettopuistofiilis

----------


## Tank Driver

Tsiisösfakinkraist!

----------


## Shimaani

> Yönkähmyinen ghettopuistofiilis *nipskuva*



 Silkkaa rujoutta!  *peukun peukun poks*

----------


## mla

3Fat lite tuli perjantaina ja lauantainahan sitä piti käydä fiilistelemässä - Tampereella Puistosählyn merkeissä. Etupäässä ajanut tuolla kyllä nyt asfaltilla - ei ole ehtinyt maastoon vielä.
Vaikka olen tottunut Ultegra maantiepyöriin niin ei tuo halvin 3Fat tuntunut niin suurelta muutokselta kun ajeli sillä 40km lauantaina. Ei tarvinnut hidastella rotvallireunoissa tai muissakaan töyssyissä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Paulix

Pakko tännekin välillä sontia.

Noiden tylsien tunturi- ja pitkospuu-kuvien sekaan jotain vaihtelua pliis..
Saaristopyöräily on ihan parasta. Ajaakos ketään muita veneellä saareen ja kikkailee kallioilla? Iiiihan parasta tälläisillä keleillä!

----------


## OKS

Pitkästä aikaa oikein kunnon fiilistelykeikalla. Kesäinen sää suosi erinomaisesti ja Santavaaran laaja kallioalue tarjosi parastaan niin olosuhteiden kuin myös tietenkin maisemien puolesta. Läskipyörä näytti myös mallinsa ja yllättävän kevyesti tämmöinen +60v. papparainen kruisaili kallioita ylös ja alas. Aiemminkin on todettu, että jos vain reisistä löytyy puhtia, niin fätti nousee vaikka puuhun. Voi sanoa, että fiilistelyprosentti oli ainakin 110%.  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Lohtajalla tuli kävästyä laosuuden maisemissa pyöräilemässä. Kilipipakalta lähtee Karipolku. Aluksi vähä tylsähkö mutta ihan oikeaksi poluksi paikoin muuttuva reitti. Siitä pääsee suoraan yleisen uimarannan puolelle.

Pitkät pätkät rantaviivaa tuli nautiskeltuanjanite Ohtakarin kivikkoa myös.
Kalsonnokan pystyi kiertämään ajaen koko matkan "mukulakivitietä".
Kovin kauas army-alueelle en viittiny lähtiä seikkailemaan mutta vähä Vattajan dyynejä sai fiilisteltyä.

Hyvään väliin sattui kun huomenna alkaakin seuraava leiri.

Eniveis, jos pyöritte mestoilla niin kovasti ajettavaa tuolla olis tarjolla!

----------


## a-o

Hienoja merellisiä kuvia, on siinä ollut lampailla ihmettelemistä!

----------


## brilleaux

Uhkaavan oloisia laNpaita.

----------


## Solaris_83

Oulussa pilpajärvellä seikkailemassa

----------


## lacrits68

viikonloppuna polkujapitkin Helijärvelle....!

----------


## TomiKoo

Lisää lampaita.

----------


## tinke77

Aamu fiilistelyä saimaanrannalla  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun D2403 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## markettipyörämies

Olihan kärpäsiä. Ainakin riittävästi, kun tässäkin kuvassa ainakin 5.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kun ehdit niin vertaa vähän fiiliksiä, siis ajotuntumaa, Duden ja Mongoosen kesken.  Aika harvalla on kaksi läskiä, ja vielä harvemmalla noinkin eri tyyppisiä.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Yksi ero fiiliksessä, mikä tulee heti kärkeen mieleen johtuu BFL:renkailla vanteiden leveydestä, tämän kisan voittaa Mongoose. BFL toimii omassa ajossa huomattavasti paremmin 100mm-vanteella. Tähän on tosin Dudessa parannusta tulossa...

 Sitten on se paino, joka taas tekee Dudesta nopeamman ylämäissä ja kiihdytyksissä ja ennenkaikkea HUOMATTAVASTI ketterämmän käsitellä.

Erot kuitenkin niin pieniä, että molemmilla ihan mukava ajella. Täysjäykkiä läskejä, ei niissä nyt niin isoja eroja ole vaikka hintalappu koittaisikin muuta pääkopan sisällä väittää.

Mongoosessa tykkään myös siitä, että sen keula ei ole Blutolle suunniteltu ja täten matalampi, näyttää kivemmalta, ei vaikuta ajoon.

----------


## teemui

Toinen pyörähys Whitellä maastossa

----------


## Halloo halloo

Ihmeen paljon noita läskejä hylätään metsiin ja rannoille.

----------


## artzi

Läski ei ole maanpetturi, Ollinkivi ei hievahtanutkaan. 



Mulkkujärvelle kun pääsin, ehti jo tulla valokelit. Mielenkiintoista ajaa pimeässä uutta reittiä, varsinkin jos muut on tehneet omia polkujaan... kuvassa yksi reitin viidestätoista (15) sillasta! Odotin jotain... isompaa? Yksi oli oikea silta, muut lankkuja ojan yli, tai jonkun ladon ovi (notkui kivasti kun meni yli), kuten tuo   :Sarkastinen:  Paikka löytyy Retkikartalta kun hakee "Mulkkujärvi".

----------


## Ski

No huh ompa hienoa kuvia ja kuvissa komeita paikkoja!!!

----------


## IncBuff

Kukas fiilisteli eilen Alppilassa viimeisen päälle pyöräilykamppeissa ja alla sitten Mad-Croc. Tempo oli ainakin kova.

----------


## brilleaux

Mitä!? Heräsikö sisäinen muotipoliisi?  :Vink:  Väärin ajettu vissiin.

----------


## a-o

> Kukas fiilisteli eilen Alppilassa viimeisen päälle pyöräilykamppeissa ja alla sitten Mad-Croc. Tempo oli ainakin kova.



Menopelimarketti esitteli Tahkolla Mad-Croc hiilariläskiprotoja. Mun mielestä ne oli hienoja, kalliita ja ennen kaikkea keveitä!

----------


## Solaris_83

Yritin tarjota farleyta testiin mutta ei kiinnostanut ...



Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

> Mitä!? Heräsikö sisäinen muotipoliisi?  Väärin ajettu vissiin.



Eikö se ole aika väärin ajettu, jos ajetaan läskillä succiksissa putkelta asfaltilla?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

En kommentoi.  :Vink:

----------


## TheMiklu

Väärin on just oikein!

BTW kyllä Suomi o vaa täynnä jänniä paikkoja. Varsinki läskin kanssa pääsee möyrimään paikkoihin joihin muuten ei oo asiaa!

...saa käsittää miten haluaa...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shimaani

Whole lotta Rosie...?

----------


## Toool

Aivan tolkuton läskikuume. Menin vielä testaileen kahta pyörää. Molemmat oli yön yli koeajossa. Yhtä hymyä oli ajella hiekkateillä ja mutaisilla poluilla.

Oli ensin koeajossa Specialized Fatboy ja seuraavana oli vuorossa tuo Trekin uusi johon mahtuu 5 tuumaiset alle. Jotenkin vain tuo Fatboy tuntui itselle sopivammalta kaikin puolin. Hintaa jäisi molemmilla haluttujen muutosten (1x10 vaihteet eli pienin kiekko pois, isompaa tilalle ja eteen 30 hammasta; raiseri; lyhyt ja pienemmällä kulmalla oleva stemmi; ja spessuun hydrauliset jarrut, trekissä ne oli jo) jälkeen oikeastaan täysin samaan. 

Onko tuo mattamusta Fatboy nyt sitten se SE malli vai kuin?

Sanokaa nyt ettei kannata!! Menee rahat hukkaan ja parempi kun polkee vaan jo olemassa olevilla..  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Sanokaa nyt ettei kannata!!




Mä luulen, että tämä on väärä topic tuolle toivomukselle.

----------


## Ski

Jommakumman otat kuitenki niin ota F5 mieluummin  
Ei oo tarvetta heti sitä 1x10 laittaa. 
2x10 tarjoaa paljon apuja tulevan talven möyrintään !

----------


## Toool

> Jommakumman otat kuitenki niin ota F5 mieluummin
> Ei oo tarvetta heti sitä 1x10 laittaa. 
> 2x10 tarjoaa paljon apuja tulevan talven möyrintään !



Tuon 1x10 muutoksen saa nyt pyörää ostaessa halvemmalla ja se tulee kuitenkin tehtyä, niin sama muuttaa heti. 
Stemmi- ja tankomuutos tulee selkävaivojen vuoksi, mutta pohdin tässä muuttaako tuo ajamista/ohjausta kovinkin suunnitellusta huonompaan suuntaan?

Heitätkö jotain mielipidettä/faktaa/perustelua F5:sen valintaan. Vaikkakin aika vahva päätös on jo tullut tehtyä, mutta aina voi mielipide muuttua kuin Väyrysellä yön yli nukuttua.
Ja kaikkihan on siis JOS sanan takana. Siis JOS pyörä tulee laitettua... JOS..  :Vink:

----------


## Mvu

Yritin hetken olla ilman läskiä, ei onnistunut. Hyvää tässä oli se että Whiten 2fat pro tuli vaihtuneeksi Feltin DD30:seen.

----------


## Ski

> Tuon 1x10 muutoksen saa nyt pyörää ostaessa halvemmalla ja se tulee kuitenkin tehtyä, niin sama muuttaa heti. 
> Stemmi- ja tankomuutos tulee selkävaivojen vuoksi, mutta pohdin tässä muuttaako tuo ajamista/ohjausta kovinkin suunnitellusta huonompaan suuntaan?
> 
> Heitätkö jotain mielipidettä/faktaa/perustelua F5:sen valintaan. Vaikkakin aika vahva päätös on jo tullut tehtyä, mutta aina voi mielipide muuttua kuin Väyrysellä yön yli nukuttua.
> Ja kaikkihan on siis JOS sanan takana. Siis JOS pyörä tulee laitettua... JOS..



No ensinnäkin mää oon jäävi kehumaan Farleytä ku itse sillä ajan. Ajoin viime talveen saakka 2x10 eikä koskaan mitään ongelmaa sen kanssa.
Talvella jopa mietin että mitä tuli tehtyä kun vaihdoin...
No se siitä, jos sulla tuo on rahallinen etu. Toisaalta älä tee sitä sen takia että muut sanoo. Itsellesihän sen pyörän hommaat etkä toisia tai varsinkaan Fiilistely ketjua-varten. Tai, no, ehkä sittenkin  :Hymy: 

Lue huolella Fatboy ketju.

F5 geo on mielestäni hyvä, ellei parempi, ja uudessa on leveyttä renkaissa, valmiina jo hyvät vanteet ja kumit. 

Kumpi sitten parempi, en osaa sanoa, mutta osta ihmeessä eläkä jossittele enempää. Jos haluat myöhemmin vaihtaa, kato kuinka kauppa käy Fillaritori.com sivulla, joten vanhasta pääsee eroon nopeasti. 

Tsemppiä !

----------


## a-o

Nyt on pakko postata fiilistelykuva, kun sattui olemaan "normit" täyttävä kuva saatavilla (ei ole sukkiksia, ei juomapulloa, saiko olla lippakypärä?, on lukkopolkimet ja yleisesti hyväksytty pyörämerkki, ei näy kieli, eturengas on ilmassa mitä vielä?)



Kuva otettu "takapihan bikeparkissa". On muuten riittänyt hauskaa pikku mäessä olevista muutamasta hyppyristä ja kallistetusta kurvista jo pariksi päiväksi  itselle, 7v pojalle ja vaimolle  :Hymy: 

Jotta totuus ei unohtuisi, niin kuvan oton jälkeen kiskottiin lycrat päälle ja siirryttiin cyclorossitreeneihin.

----------


## brilleaux

Toool, kuten Ski kehoitti lue huolella Fatboy-ketju.  :Hymy: 
Ja kannattaa muistaa että evoluutiota tapahtuu kokoajan.
 Fatboy mk1 on edelleen Fatboy mk1. Trekissä on evoluutiota jo tapahtunut luulen. IMO.

----------


## Antza44

Trekissä kunnon toimivat Tubeless vanteet. Ostasin ajamatta  Trekin ennemmin jotenkin kehitys on vaan kohillaan ja plussa vaihtaja suoraan=ketju ei hakkaa ja toimii yhdellä etusella paremmin. Hyde jarrut.

----------


## Toool

> Toool, kuten Ski kehoitti lue huolella Fatboy-ketju. 
> Ja kannattaa muistaa että evoluutiota tapahtuu kokoajan.
>  Fatboy mk1 on edelleen Fatboy mk1. Trekissä on evoluutiota jo tapahtunut luulen. IMO.



Kieltämättä tässä alkaa hiukan kallistumaan Farleyn suuntaan tuon ketjun luettua.

Edit: Kaiken lisäksi kun molempien pyörien hinta on oikeastaan täysin sama noine muutoksineen. Spessuun saa laittaa heti lisää euroja noihin puutteellisiin osiin...

----------


## Läskimasa

Vähä väärä topikki näitä puida, mut linkkivinkki tuohon arpomiseen, arvontaa se on tosin täälläkin: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/201...oy-984348.html
Ite kyl tykänny Fatboystä kovin, eikä oo ongelmiakaan ollut. Onhan näitä muitakin kun SE:tä niin tulee hydraulijarrut ja kuituhaarukka valmiina.

Mut osta kumpi vaan, pääasia että ostat! 👍

----------


## brilleaux

> Mut osta kumpi vaan, pääasia että ostat! 



Juuri näin.  :Hymy: 
Itsekin Fatboylla fiilistelen ihan mielelläni, ei sillä. 
Uskon vaan Trekin olevan parempi. Uskon siis, en ole Trekiä päässy ajamaan.
Jo tekninen puoli paperilla kertoo tosiasiat.  :Hymy: 

Sopivuus omaan hanskaan on sitten eri juttu. Fatboy sopii mun käsineeseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Eikös se mattamusta Fatboy mekaanisine levareineen ole tän vuoden malli? Jos näin niin siinä on kumitkin ne vaijeriversiot GC:stä. Varmaan aika paljon jäykemmät ajaa kuin Farleyn barbegazit, jos ei ole tarkoitus heti vaihtaa uusiin.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Terävä huomio, pitänee paikkaansa. SE:ssä 60TPI, muissa Fatboissä 120TPI.

----------


## OKS

Iltalenkille.

----------


## Jukkis

Kesälahdella jaksetaan väkertää postilaatikkotelineenkin eteen enemmän kuin etelän vetelien seudulla, josta itse olen kotoisin ja jossa myös valitettavasti yhä asun




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## KWR

Kesäfiilis:
.

----------


## Volvospede



----------


## Eeteeku

Olipa taas mahtava keli.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Alkaa illasta jo hämärtää

----------


## Catano

On se niin kivaa.

----------


## Arhipoff

Koko päivä fiilistelyä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kävin nuapuri kylässä lennättämässä

----------


## brilleaux

Välillä suoraa baanaakin. Ja pitkää alamäkeä. :Kieli pitkällä: 
Kelpas roilottaa. Ois taas voinu fiilistellä vaikka koko päivän..

----------


## Polun tukko

Nyt kun on kuukauden päivät tullut fäteiltyä niin taas tänään sai hymyssä suin ihmetellä pidon määrää.Vauhdilla alas notkelmaan josta kohtuu jyrkkä(lue=jyrkkä) juurakko nousu.
Nousin puoli välissä putkelta ajamaan ja olin varma että suttaa tyhjää.Vaan ei sutannut.
Farley (tähän sydän).

----------


## Ski

Arhipoffilla ollu hieno reissu Toraslammen Taipalleella Syötteellä !!

Mulla meni hieno lauantai fiilistellessä Rokualla  :Hymy: 


Kiitos Tarja Kivirinta jälleen kerran kuvista  :Hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Jos ei näy kaikkia näitä hienoja läskejä, joita täällä foorumilla on myös täällä tapahtumassa niin olen TODELLA PETTYNYT  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Nyt kun on kuukauden päivät tullut fäteiltyä niin taas tänään sai hymyssä suin ihmetellä pidon määrää.
> Farley (tähän sydän).



Vajaa vuosi on fätteilyä takana Kona WO:n kanssa ja erittäin positiivisesti hymyilyttää pito täälläkin, kuten myös 2x10 vaihteiden toimivuus. Tänään kolistelua Ounasvaaran kivisillä poluilla ja kyllä se vain matalilla paineilla siellä kulkee.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

No ku se on Porissa...

Ei vaan, Eteläiseltä Pirkanmaalta kahden Mörkön vahva ehkä,

----------


## Ansis

> no ku se on porissa...
> 
> Ei vaan, eteläiseltä pirkanmaalta kahden mörkön vahva ehkä,



h i e n o a  :Hymy:

----------


## HanJuh

Mukana Poris yksin tai kaksin.
Parempi puolisko ei noista pitkospuista oikeen tykkää...

-Juha

----------


## brilleaux

Työmatkafiilistelyä.

----------


## Jukkis

Lomaista fiilistelyä kristallinkirkkaan Puruveden rannalla. Paksu haaveilee lähtevänsä uimaan 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## ooppari

Suolla. Fiilis, no...jätetäänsanomatta. Sääskiä, polttiaisia ja ötököitä olisi saanut olla vähemmän ja hilloja enemmän. Yllättävän hyvin yhdistelmällä kuitenkin pääsi etenemään maastoissa.

----------


## MRa

HillaLadasta hyvä fiilis vaikka maanantai ;-)

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Varsinkin tämä alimmainen takaa otettu kuva on just hieno. Suo, kuokka ja Jussi - perkele.

----------


## Ansis

Hieno kuva

----------


## MarkkuHoo

Eka kerta. Hiekkaranta, villikukkia, kuunsilta ja sopivasti pläski. Fiilis kohdallaan  :Vink:

----------


## stumpe

Brillen työmatka ei oo yhtää hassumpi.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mites stumpe? Hommasitko läskin vai oliko sulla jo semmonen? Kuis ajo maistuu? Kyllästyttääkö?

----------


## HC Andersen



----------


## HC Andersen



----------


## brilleaux

^Helevata. Nyt käyp katteeksi. Suuri peukku. (y)

----------


## a-o

No nyt on HC:lla asiallista meininkiä! Hienot on maisemat!

----------


## HC Andersen

Noi oli niitä parhaita paloja... Vaakatunkkausta ja pyörän kantoa oli ajallisesti enemmän, täytyy yrittää uudestaa joskus askeettisimmilla varusteilla.

----------


## Aflakorppi

> 




Hei, mistäpäin Jyväskylää tälläistä polkua löytyy. Linkkiä karttaan?

----------


## JackOja

> http://uppaa.fi/images/2015/08/25/DSC_060339653.jpg



Toihan on Kalottireittiäkö?

Kävittekö pitkällä? Täydellisempää raporttia odotellessa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## brilleaux

> Hei, mistäpäin Jyväskylää tälläistä polkua löytyy. Linkkiä karttaan?



Tämä on melkolailla heti kun lähdetään Ampujien majalta pitkospuita kohti Palokkaa. Pitkospuiden jälkeen pikku mäennyppylä ja siitä..
Connectin kartta on mitä on, mutta jospa tuosta jotain selviää.  :Hymy: 

Mustalla Ampujien maja, vihreällä toi suoranpätkä.



EDIT: Ja toistepäin ajaen tuossa on hyvää ylämäkitreeniä.  :Vink:

----------


## JYRii

Työmatkafiilistelyä.

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

Tältä aamulta.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kävin keulimassa,pääosin alamäkeen.

----------


## stumpe

> Mites stumpe? Hommasitko läskin vai oliko sulla jo semmonen? Kuis ajo maistuu? Kyllästyttääkö?



Tein saman tempun kun sinä. Enska pois, läski tilalle.  :Leveä hymy:  kirjoitin enempi sinne topicciin.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Toihan on Kalottireittiäkö?
> 
> Kävittekö pitkällä? Täydellisempää raporttia odotellessa



 Kalottireitti kylläkin... Kilpisjärvi-Saarijärvi-Kilpisjärvi väli "ajettiin", lisää kuvia ja rapsaa laitetaan petjalan kanssa kunhan kotiudutaan Narvikistä.

----------


## OKS

Loppukesä on tarjonnut kauniita ja lämpimiä iltoja. Niiden antimista on mukava nauttia läskin kanssa.

----------


## Paulix

Sonyn kännykamera osaa joskus aina yllättää.

----------


## markettipyörämies

> Loppukesä on tarjonnut kauniita ja lämpimiä iltoja. Niiden antimista on mukava nauttia läskin kanssa.



Hieno lintu tossa pilvessä.

----------


## Kemizti

> Hieno lintu tossa pilvessä.



Jätkä on pilvessä, sehä on kumiankka™  :Vink:

----------


## Toool

Hip hei.

Farley5 tuli kotiin. Valitettavasti ei ole fiilistelykuvia vielä, mutta fiilis on katossa!

Juuri kyselin kalottireitillä olleilta, että millainen tuo reitti ois ajella pyörällä. Eivät osanneet vastata, kun ovat vain kävelleet siellä. 
Onko se niin tolkuttoman kivinen tms. että tosiaan saa lähinnä vaan pyörää kannella?

----------


## MTBVespa

^mikä pätkä kyseessä kalottireitistä?

----------


## JackOja

> Juuri kyselin kalottireitillä olleilta, että millainen tuo reitti ois ajella pyörällä. Eivät osanneet vastata, kun ovat vain kävelleet siellä. 
> Onko se niin tolkuttoman kivinen tms. että tosiaan saa lähinnä vaan pyörää kannella?



Onhan tuolla "Lapin polut"-topicissa moneen kertaan todettu, että sille reitille ei kannata lähteä. Jos on pakko päästä tuonne pyöräilemään niin mielummin talvella moottorikelkkareiteillä.

Muuten... siksiköhän _nimenomaan_ satusetä ja petjis sinne läksivät  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Ainakin Kilpisjärvi-Saarijärvi väli oli sen verran kivikkoista ettei täydellä retkikuormalla ollut kovin ajettava ainakaan menosuuntaan, teltta, iltaoluet yms. Muut turhuudet pitää jättää pois ja mennä minimalistisilla varusteilla ja varaustupa majoituksella, n.30kg:n pyörä kun ei ole ketterämmillään kivikko jumpassa.

----------


## MTBVespa

Joo ja siellä Abiskon kulmilla ja Narvikin vuoriston kulmilla Kalottireitti ei myöskään sovi pyöräilyyn lyhyitä pätkiä lukuunottamatta.

----------


## MTBVespa

Joku suomalainen oli muuten heinäkuun puolenvälin tienoilla läskipyöräilly Kebnekaisen ympäristössä. Kuka tunnustaa?

----------


## brilleaux

Tämän aamuinen työmatkafiilistely otettiin hiukan pidemmän kaavan kautta. Pääsin ihastelemaan auringonnousua, ja luontoa muutoinkin.
Fiilistelyreissu oli jotakuinkin "mieltä avaava", läskipyöräily näytti taas parhaat puolensa.  :Hymy: 

Ikuisen talven vihaajanhan tämä jalo pyöräilymuoto jo muutti yhdessä talvessa talvea odottavaksi pikkupojaksi.
Musta tuntuu että nyt aletaan lähestyä asian ydintä, todellista rakastumista lajiin. 
Pyöräilyä eri muodoissa on takana kai sen reilut pari vuosikymmentä.
Nyt vasta alkaa mieli aukeamaan aivan eri tavalla, ja luonto kaikessa kauneudessaan.

Tai sitten vaan ikä painaa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta pääasia kuitenkin lienee se että läskeily taitaa todentotta olla se mun juttu. <3

----------


## Ski

Aitoa iloa , hienoa Brilleaux !

----------


## TomiKoo

Aijai, Brille on asian ytimessä!

----------


## Polun tukko

Brille on ihan lovena läskiin.
->

----------


## brilleaux

Siinä meni nekin fiilikset. Thank you.  :Vink: 

Hyi helv...

----------


## puppy

Metalli saa monessa miehessä herkän puolen esiin... Hienoja kuvia yllä...

----------


## lacrits68

moi!

ensimmäinen "onnistunut" ryskyreissu läskillä ja lukkopolkimilla. ei edes sattunut kertaakaan!  :Hymy:  ehkä se tästä? hyvä fiilis!

----------


## Polun tukko

> Siinä meni nekin fiilikset. Thank you. 
> 
> Hyi helv...




Älä nyt..brille hei..."polku tää ei vie mihinkään"

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kävipä tämäkin Pöyriksellä palloilemassa. Säkä kävi kelien kanssa.


...edit: niin joo, jossain välin muuten mietin että oon vaihtanu tuohon pyörään 1.5v yhteiselon aikana jarrut, ketjun, pakan, takavaihtajan, stemmin, vaihevivut, satulan, satulatolpan, rungon ja keulan kahdesti, mutta renkaita en ole käyttänyt kertaakaan pois. Oli mulla sisuri varalta jo mukana.

----------


## tinke77

Tämän aamun fiilistely n. 60km. Suuntautui äskettäin uutisotsikoissa olleen Sarviniemen rannoille. 


Ja siinä vielä vinkki ensikesän loman suunnittelijoille, viihtyisää mökkiä alueelta löytyy...

----------


## PK1

Tätä on odoteltu. Mutta koska jenkki on jees, tuli toikin väärällä iskarilla ja taka-akseli sekä vaihtajankorvake puuttui.

----------


## brilleaux



----------


## kalleA

Siis toi onkii läski! Katoin eka et tulee siisti kevyehkö pommittelupyörä :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Vöösi! No ny on päheetä. Katkeraa kateutta aiheuttava kötöstys.

----------


## VitaliT

Tuo mutzi on kylä hieno.  Tuosta tulle kunnon enska pläski.

----------


## Dalmore

Viikko Saariselällä päiväretkeilyä, fiilis oli etten sanoisi korkealla. Eihän tämä mitään erämaavaellusta ollut, mutta vuokraläskiäkin (Saariselän Keskusvaraamosta) kokeiltiin rouvan toimesta parina päivänä. Tykkäsi kovasti etenemiskyvystä, teinkö siis virheen?







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## a-o

Hienoja kuvia Dalmorella!

Samoissa maisemissa läskifiilistellään seuraavat kolme päivää!

----------


## Eeteeku

Dudella normihipailua.
https://youtu.be/wHQsOXQnqrM
Juu, en osaa: ajaa, kuvata tai editoida.
Katsominen omalla vastuulla.

----------


## kmw

Hienoja kuvia tällä sivulla, kiitos jakamisesta. Varsinkin Brilleaux:n työmatka imponeeraa.

Mulla Rohlokiekko lähti Hikiälle toimenpidettä varten niin nyt piitkästä aikaa 4 lenkuraa olen ajanut sikulana. Lienen voittaja foorumin kevyin välitys -vertailussa; 34/21. Edessä AB ovaali ja jos jostakin löydä taakse 22t niin semmonen. Läskin hauskuus nousee aivan uudelle tasolle ja riemu&zen ovat vieläkin selvemmin läsnä. Jos on tilaisuus niin suositellen kokeilemaan moista. Laitan kuitenkin vaihteet takaisin huomenna niin Aida-pyhiinvaellus on helpompaa kunääsnääs kokemukseni on osoittanut että vaihdepyöräilijöden kaa on helpompi ajaa vaihteilla.

----------


## VitaliT

No hei tältä löytyy AB NW SS 20 pikinen ratas. Jos kelpaa voin ota sen muka aidalle.

  Talvella itse kin kokeilut sinkulla läskiä kyllä se oli mahtava, välitykset kyllä olut pikkasen pienempi 32–20.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tiiseri... Laitan lisää lähitulevaisuudessa...

----------


## noniinno

^Nyt alkaa näyttää hyvältä. Lähitulevaisuutta odotellessa...

----------


## HC Andersen

Briljööllä aika eeppinen työmatka *peukku*

----------


## rush

HC:lla parkkipaikka on kyllä paikallaan.. kateudesta myrkynvihreänä.

----------


## Jahvetti

Pähheet on HooCeen fiilistelypaikat!!



Pikkumies tuplafiilistelyllä :Hymy:

----------


## KWR

Ennen sateita metsässä, hevosiakin on tullut vastaan:

----------


## zander

HC:lla nimimerkin mukaista kamaa! Jahvetilla hieno kuva isä-poika läskeistä.

----------


## Timppa H

Ristiriitaiset fiilikset. Ajamaan ei ole ehtinyt, eikä oikein uskallakaan, kun on kauhea keuhko/räkätauti päällä  :Irvistys: 
Vähän pihasäätöä vasta tehnyt, vielä puuttuu litkut, taco (iscg05 on) ja todennäköisesti droppitolppa, kaulaputki poikki ja stemmi saattaa vaihtua yms.
Paino pitäisi jäädä alle 15kg, nyt 14,2 (jonniinverran painavampi on runko, mitä Foesin sivuilla seisoo).

Ja ei ehkä ammuta hirvenä, kännykuva ei tee oikeutta neonoranssille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Timppa H

[img]tulakuvatus[/img]

Enste ei anna laittaa kuvaa, sitte tulee tupla, eikä anna poistaa...database erroria  :Irvistys:

----------


## zander

Pähee Mutsi! Ja mun silmään hyvän värinen.

----------


## kmw

Hyvä & hieno oranssi! Näkeekö sen livenä Oktooper-fiestassa?

----------


## Harrastaja

Moi,

Mitäs tuollainen Foesin täysjoustorunko kustantaa noin suurin piirtein ?

Alkoihan se vähän polttelemaan  :Vihainen:

----------


## Harrastaja

Mitäs tuollainen Foesin täysjoustorunko kustantaa ?

Juu juu jos täytyy kysyä niin ei oo varaa siihen mutta saahan sitä haaveilla...

----------


## VitaliT

HA-HA sun Mutzi on niin läski että…..

----------


## Harrastaja

Mitäs tuollainen Foesin täysjoustorunko kustantaa ?

Juu juu jos täytyy kysyä niin ei ole varaa siihen mutta saahan sitä haaveilla...

----------


## Tank Driver

Sun Mutzi on niin läski, että kun sillä hyppää ilmaan, se jää sinne kiinni. 

Olen kateellinen.

----------


## Antza44

HC:n Kuvan olis vounu Data Base Error hävittää bitti avaruuteen :No huh!: . Aiheutti välittömän pahan olon tunteen, kun ei ole vielä tuonne päässyt. Tuonne on joskus päästävä, sen verra on siistin näkoistä. Voisha tuolta olla kiva tollasella näpeellä Mutzilla lasketella alas. :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Oli sielä niin surkeeta että välillä oli ajettava Atlantin pohjalla

----------


## Ansis

Voi v****!!!  :Hymy:

----------


## VitaliT

Satasetta plis adoptoi minut, niin mäkin ehkä pääsen mukaan.

----------


## Hääppönen

Selvästi ihan tylsä mesta, niinkuin tuosta viimeisestäkin HC:n kuvasta näkyy. Ei edes pääse ajamalla jatkamaan tuosta. Pyh! (Jos osaisin olla kateellinen, nyt olis hieno tilaisuus).

----------


## jakkok



----------


## noniinno

> Oli sielä niin surkeeta että välillä oli ajettava Atlantin pohjalla



Suolaa haavoihin, pommi korsuun, veistä haavassa, lyödään lyötyä... edellä mainitut eivät ole mitään jäsen HC:n edesottamuksien rinnalla. Laitappas faktaa reissusta, niin näet minut siellä ensi kesänä, mistä ikinä tämä kuva nyt olikaan. Perustetaan vaikka sitten "Läskikuskien kateutta, masennusta ja katkeruuta herättävät kuvarastit" -niminen otsake.

----------


## a-o

Tänään fiilistelyä Kaunispään huipulla



Oli aika kylmä ja rapainen keli!

----------


## HC Andersen

Muklukki odottaa kiltisti sillä aikaa kun kuski täyttää juomarakon helvetin kylmällä vuoristovedllä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Toi HC on joku pendeliino kun kumeilla voi ajaa molempiin suuntiin.

Olin vaihteeksi saunalenkillä läskillä ihmettelemässä syksyn lyheneviä iltoja. Alkaa olla aika laittaa valot vireeseen.

----------


## 2cka

Kerrankin muistin kuvan ottaa, Kumpulan kaltseilla 


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## Pusher

Sunnutain fiilistelyt...

----------


## Tank Driver

Kohta mennään...

----------


## mutanaama

Sissikauppiastarra saisi olla isompi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Sissikauppiastarra saisi olla isompi



Älä syytä suunnittelijaa, käänny toteutuksen puoleen.

----------


## Ansis

Löytyi muinainen läskipyörien alttarikin. Siellä oli parasta aikaa Salsan palvontamenot  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Moonlanderi ei voi ymmärtää, miksi noinkin kaunis terässilta ei enää ole kelvollinen palvelemaan rautarikastekuljetuksia. Steel is real.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Sattuu kattoa noita Norjan kuvia.

Altan nurkilla luuhaillessa tekemisen puutteessa, voi tehdä päiväretken tuonne vanhalle revontulien syyniin tehdyllä paikalla.
Pari tuntia merenpinnasta 900m korkeuteen, off-topic kun pukkasin täpärin sinne kesällä. Näkymät sieltäkin aika muikeat.
http://img.custompublish.com/getfile.php/497068.1023.yxbpqwpsvp/Kart+Haldde.pdf?return=www.alta.kommune.no

----------


## brilleaux

Eilisen aamun kivikkojumpan tauolta. Kelpasi taas ihmislapsen olla ja elää.

----------


## Harrastaja

Myös kevyen kivikkoreitin varrelta eilen napattu kuva

 Aijaa.com

----------


## Harrastaja

Ja tänään matkalla töihin. Ei paljon tuullut.

 Aijaa.com

----------


## lateh86

Eilen hiekkamontulla mäkiä laskemassa



Lähetetty iPöönistä

----------


## vitsku

Vaikka maisemat ei vedä vertoja noille Norjan ja lapin mestoille niin hymyilyttää silti.

----------


## Dalmore

Ylipäälliköltä täytyy aina hakea hyväksyntä uudelle pyörälle. Tuliko peukkua? Täältä ainakin.

----------


## brilleaux

"Pidennetyt työmatkat" vois ottaa tavaksi. Johan oli taas hulppeaa.

----------


## JYRii

Kyllä sitä vaan töihin menostakin voi nauttia  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Hienoa settiä!

----------


## Harrastaja

Hyvä sumu tänä aamuna töihin polkiessa. 

 Aijaa.com

----------


## HC Andersen

Herrajestas sentään, olen unohtanu laittaa Norjakuvia muutamaan päivään.

Korjataan tilanne heti kahdella. :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Kamalan autiota, höperöityshä tuolla ihan.. ei jatkoon..  :Vink:

----------


## petjala

Jåå-å, torskfisk humpsis!

----------


## HC Andersen

Vastaan haasteeseen  :Vink:

----------


## brilleaux

Kyllä kelpais!! Onneksi en ole kateellista sorttia.  :Vink: 

Jotain tuollaista toivon joskus pääseväni kokemaan. (y)

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ihan oikea A-luokan reissu HC&kumpp.  

Kun olen vain autolla joskus käväissyt Norjan puolella niin kysytään että onko tollasta ihanteellista ajomaastoa paljonkin vai onko vaatinut etukäteisselvittelyä paljonkin tuollaisille mestoille osuminen?

----------


## HC Andersen

Omia ajomestoja olen löytänyt esim.

http://Www.terrengsykkel.no
http://Singletracknarvik.com
Lisäksi ihan rajua googlettamista ja iloisella seikkailumielellä kohteessa.

Terrengsykkel.no:sta löytyy reittikartoja ja gps jälkiä ympäri Norjaa, ehdottomasti käymisen arvoinen maa, mutta aaah niin kallis.


Tuolta olen omia matkakohteitani bongannut, tällä kertaa käytiin petjalan kanssa ainoastaan Reinnesfjellet (singletracknarvik.com) ja Rallarveien (singletracknarvik.com)

Aikaa kannattaa varata päivä per kohde, eikä Reinnesille ole MIITÄÄN ASIAA kostealla kelillä

----------


## TheMiklu

On kyllä makian näköstä norskilandiassa!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## a-o

> Omia ajomestoja olen löytänyt esim.
> 
> 
> Tuolta olen omia matkakohteitani bongannut, tällä kertaa käytiin petjalan kanssa ainoastaan Reinnesfjellet (singletracknarvik.com) ja Rallarveien (singletracknarvik.com)
> 
> Aikaa kannattaa varata päivä per kohde, eikä Reinnesille ole MIITÄÄN ASIAA kostealla kelillä



Ajelitte vissiin Rallarveienin rantaan asti? Mulla piti harmittavasti viime kesän reissulla jättää loppupätkä ajamatta, kun aikataulullisista syistä piti ottaa exit kohdassa, jossa tie käy viimeisen kerran lähellä reittiä. Mutta erittäin hieno ja suositeltava reitti (ei ehkä ihan Abiskosta asti kannata startata...)

----------


## HC Andersen

Ajettiin Björnfjellet/Riksgränsen ja sieltä Rombaksbotn ja takaisin, paikallisten mielestä parhaat näkymät.

----------


## a-o

^Tuo on kyllä upea reitti!

Abiskosta Björklideniin päin oli paikoin hienoa baanaa, mutta aivan liian pitkästi umpeenkasvanutta baanaa.

----------


## Highlander

Saako läskillä ajaa muuten succikset jalassa?

----------


## PK1

Läskillä saa ajaa vaikka ilman housuja jos siltä tuntuu!

----------


## HC Andersen

> Saako läskillä ajaa muuten succikset jalassa?



 saa, ainoat kielletyt asusteet on tiukka pipo ja kiristävät kypäränremmit, muuten pukeutuminen on vapaata, ei edes pakollista.

----------


## a-o

> Saako läskillä ajaa muuten succikset jalassa?



Käsittääkseni se on lähtökohtaisesti kiellettyä tai ainakin erityisen paheksuttavaa. Sallittaneen erityistapauksissa, kuten kisoissa, joihin ei kuitenkaan pitäisi missään nimessä ryhtyä läskipyörällä. Eikä varsinkaan laittaa juomapullotelinettä pyörään kiinni. Muista myös polkea aina penkistä, sillä putkelta runttaajilla on huono tulevaisuus.  :Hymy:

----------


## Highlander

> Läskillä saa ajaa vaikka ilman housuja jos siltä tuntuu!



Hyvä  :Hymy:  Ylimääräistä rahaa olisi, mutta pitäisi perustella itselleni miksi tarvitsen läskin. Mulla on kolme pyörää (täysjäykkä yleisympärivuoden"maasturi", sinkula, maantiepyörä) Ja kun en juurikaan ole koskaan ajanut maastossa muuta kuin hiekkateitä ja polun tapaisia. Olen kehittänyt sellaisen ajatuksen, että läski voisi olla vaan ihan hauska pyörä talvea ajatellen  :No huh!:

----------


## a-o

Mainitsitkin jo hyvän sekä riittävän perustelun hankinnalle: sinulla ei vielä ole läskipyörää :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

^^ koeajo, hymy, hankinta..

----------


## TheMiklu

Läskipyörät eivät vielä ole yleistyneet liiaksi. Vielä voi kokea olevansa rokkistara kun kaikki tuijottaa peloissan ja/tai ihaillen.
Ole oman elämäsi läskistara!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^^^^Sikäli väärin että läski on hauska pyörä ympäri vuoden :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Sitäpaitsi kohta taas voi läskipyöräilijä kokea olevansa toisinajattelila-introvertti-hipsteri-puristi-kylähullu, kun kovasti yleistyvät 27,5+ renkaiset pyörät tulevat ja vievät meidän naiset. Ja miehet.

----------


## kalleA

> Hyvä  Ylimääräistä rahaa olisi,



Mulle voi tuua ylimääräsiä raheja :Leveä hymy: 

Joo, oli pakko :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Läskipyörät eivät vielä ole yleistyneet liiaksi. Vielä voi kokea olevansa rokkistara kun kaikki tuijottaa peloissan ja/tai ihaillen.
> Ole oman elämäsi läskistara!



Vieläkö se on tuollaista? Luulisi että tavikset olisivat jo tottuneet, näkeehän noita jo koko ajan. Itsellä on pakollista siirtymää jokunen kilometri asutulla seudulla ennen asiaan pääsyä enkä niin välitä ylimääräisestä huomiosta.

Pitääpä siis odotella vissiin oman hankinnan kanssa. Joitain vuosia? Pääasia, ettei edelleenkään siis kokeile  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

^pysy jämäkkänä ;-)

----------


## TheMiklu

Kyllä se pienemmillä kirkoilla o. Täälläki läskejä pörrää jo aika läjä, että eiköhän kohta muutu.
Paikalliseen lehteen piti pyöräilystä ja seuratoiminnasta kirjoitella mutta kiinnostuksen motiivina toimittajalla oli nimenomaan läskipyörä  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## markettipyörämies

> Pitääpä siis odotella vissiin oman hankinnan kanssa. Joitain vuosia? Pääasia, ettei edelleenkään siis kokeile



Ei kannata kokeilla. Menee elämä pilalle, kun sullakin on varmaan sen verran ajovuosia takana, että vitutus on ankara kun huomaa miten helevetin monta vuotta on ajanut aivan totaalisen väärän kokosilla renkailla.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Itsellä on pakollista siirtymää jokunen kilometri asutulla seudulla ennen asiaan pääsyä enkä niin välitä ylimääräisestä huomiosta....



 Siirtymät voi aina suorittaa ninjana tai näkymättömyysviitta hulmuten :-)
Meidän kylillä ovat jo tottuneet moisiin kummastuksiin

----------


## Ansis

> Ei kannata kokeilla. Menee elämä pilalle, kun sullakin on varmaan sen verran ajovuosia takana, että vitutus on ankara kun huomaa miten helevetin monta vuotta on ajanut aivan totaalisen väärän kokosilla renkailla.



Viime talvena hommasin ekan läskipyörän ja sillä tiellä ollaan. Edellinen laite oli SC Tallboy Ltc eli ei sekään huono laite ollut, mutta kyllä läski vei voiton  :Hymy: . Eka läski oli Whiten Interceptor ja nyt on Beargrease. Tällä hetkellä tuo tuntuu pyörältä jota paremmaksi en pysty laittamaan omiin käyttötarkoituksiini (kunnes pian tulee joku uusi "juttu"). Kilometrejä on läskeihin tullut noin 500-600km/kk ja kaikki kilometrit hymyssä suin. On nuo vaan kivoja laitteita.
Tämän kokoisessa kaupungissa mitä Porikin on niin kaikki tuijottaa, kun tuollaisella rynttämyllyllä ajelee. Lapset ihastelee ihan ääneen. Vanhemmat yrittää olla kääntämättä päätään, mutta silmät kääntyy kuin pöllöllä. Autot hiljentävät vauhtia kohdalla, että kaikillä on aikaa tuijotella.  :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Mää kun luulin että lisääntymiseen tarvitaan kaksi, mutta tämähän lisääntyi yksinään. Päivän vanha Baby Fatty. 2 lasta ja yksi pyörä, tappelua ei voi välttää. Etukumi kokeeksi "väärinpäin". Kaikenlainen keventely, virittely ja ennenkaikkea ajaminen alkakoon.

----------


## KWR

Peura/kauris kun vilahtaa pyörän edestä polulla niin hommahan toimii, vaikka sataakin.

----------


## Polun tukko

Nyt pääsin ajamaan ja takana oli mcarbonin tarjoama 50mm nextie kuitukiekko.
Ero alu versioon järkyttävä. Kuitusella kiipeää ylämäkeen kuin apina puuhuun. Mielestäni bfl toimi paremmin tuolla kapealla kehällä vs vakio 82mm. 

Ehjäkin on vielä vaikka koitin paukuttaa sen minkä farleyllä kerkesi.

----------


## markettipyörämies

^ En usko, oot kuunnellut liikaa Niitä Sun Piisejäs.

Saariselän fiilistelyä  :Hymy: 




Kuvat Jari Kaaja, kiitos  :Hymy:  Mainittakoon, että juuri ennen tätä urotyötä otin jalkakosketusta ihan helpossa paikassa...

----------


## a-o

^heittämällä yli!  Hyvä, hyvä!
Täällä alkaa pikku hiljaa kisaväsymys helpottaa :Hymy: 



Kulmakuru, nousua takana reilu 200m, kuva Jari Kaaja

----------


## Polun tukko

> ^ En usko, oot kuunnellut liikaa Niitä Sun Piisejäs.



Edesmennyt vuoromestari sanois että ei se ole uskon asia. 
Neon2 föevvää!

----------


## Optiflow

Tänään kävin toisen juniorin kanssa ajeleen pikaisen  puolen tunnin polkusession. Täytyy myöntää että pikkaisen hymyilytti kun päästiin takaisin kotipihaan ja juniori sanoi, ettei tiennyt että polkujen ajaminen voi olla näin hauskaa...

----------


## brilleaux

> Nyt pääsin ajamaan ja takana oli mcarbonin tarjoama 50mm nextie kuitukiekko.
> Ero alu versioon järkyttävä. Kuitusella kiipeää ylämäkeen kuin apina puuhuun.



Tämä johtuu ainoastaan lompakon keventymisestä. Muuta selitystä en keksi.  :Vink:

----------


## Polun tukko

Mitäpä sitä rakkaalle lapselle ei hankkisi.

----------


## Han$a

> Ristiriitaiset fiilikset. Ajamaan ei ole ehtinyt, eikä oikein uskallakaan, kun on kauhea keuhko/räkätauti päällä 
> Vähän pihasäätöä vasta tehnyt, vielä puuttuu litkut, taco (iscg05 on) ja todennäköisesti droppitolppa, kaulaputki poikki ja stemmi saattaa vaihtua yms.
> Paino pitäisi jäädä alle 15kg, nyt 14,2 (jonniinverran painavampi on runko, mitä Foesin sivuilla seisoo).
> 
> Ja ei ehkä ammuta hirvenä, kännykuva ei tee oikeutta neonoranssille



...Tuosta kaipailisin lisää infoa millanen ajaa, keinutteleeko kovasti jne... Onko runko hiilaria vai alumiinia?  Foesin videolla näytti niiiiiin makialle että nyt on tenkkapoo taas eessä läskin suhteen. JA onhan tuo komia väriltäänkin!!!

----------


## PK1

Tämmönenkin tuli keväällä jurripäissään tilattua ja tänään sitten tuli postista soitto että sulle olis fillari tulossa.
Olin jo kerennyt unohtaa koko vermeen ni olin ihan että mitä vittua, mutta tulihan se sitten lopulta mieleen.
Pitää ottaa vähän rohkaisua ja katsoa saako ton yksikätisenä illalla nippuun. Painava reki se on ainakin, etukiekko 4,3 kg, koko pyörän punnitus saa odottaa  :Leveä hymy: 
Hintaa tuli kaikkineen 650 taalaa+250 taalaa rahti. Tulleja ei kyselty.

----------


## kalleA

Onkse moottori etukiekossa vai missä :Leveä hymy:  vai miten siitä on saatu nii painava?

----------


## PK1

Takakiekkoo ei uskalla edes punnita, toki siis etukiekossa oli rengas ja sisuri mukana. Toi painaa varmaan lähemmäks 30 kiloa kokonaisena, en osaa vielä sanoa faktaa, mutta siltä tuntuu :P

----------


## TomiKoo

Nyt voi jo fiilistellä fatbikea.  :Leveä hymy:  Jännä fiilis, kun haalii pyörän pieninä paloina maailmalta ja saa pelin ekaa kertaa pyörilleen. Tulee ihan sama fiilis, kun aiemmin prätkiä rakentaessa. Mukava välihuokasun paikka, tietty paine helpottaa ja näkee stuukin. Siitä on helppo jatkaa pikkuhommilla maaliin.

----------


## Hub

Pyhävaara, Kuusamo

----------


## tinke77

Hieno jätski Tomikoolla!!!!

----------


## Timppa H

Amuliiniahan se, kehät on MCarboonia  :Vink:  Keinuuhan se kun katsoo iskaria, mää mitn muuten huomaa, eikä mäkivipua tule käytettyä. Iskarin säädöt on tehtaan säädöissä (mukana tuli säätökirja), mutta tuntuu niin smuutilta, ettei ole kiire koskea. Etupää ei toimi niin hyvin kuin perä, vaikka Blutossa on RTC3 vaimennin, pitää vielä säätää ja kumin paineita ihmetellä. 
Tauti vielä vaivaa, eikä minusta muutenkaan ole kovaa ajamaan, mutta tuntuu siltä, että pyörä kyllä menisi kuin videolla  :Leveä hymy:  Naurattihan tuo kokeilu 29 karbon- ja Muklukkuskejakin  :Vink: 
14,7 kg matkalaukkuvaa'alla, joka aiemmin näytti samaa kuin Toikan Parkki.

----------


## maapaa

> Nyt voi jo fiilistellä..



Hieno!

Pitää vissiin itekin laittaa ICT tilaukseen.

----------


## Polun tukko

Meni traililla stravan segmentti ajo pieleen kun bongasin nämä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Voi Timppa... Juuri ehdin päättää etten tarvitse täysjoustoa mihinkään.

----------


## PK1

On se Timpan mutsi komia, pikkasen polttelis päästä omaakin testaamaan :P

----------


## Tank Driver

Timpan mutsi on niin läski, että jos siinä olis kapeemmat renkaat se löytäis öljyä.

----------


## VitaliT

P..le tä on joku läski mutsien invaasio, taita kai joudun laitaman enskan myyntiin.

----------


## Han$a

Testille pitäs saaha tuo foesin mutsi.
Ja nuitahan ei Suomessa kukaan kauppaa. Menikö kuin kauan toimituksessa kun tilasit? Timppah?

----------


## PK1

Mulla kesti 6 viikkoa kaikkineen, italiasta tilasin. Timpalle tuli nopeemmin eri paikasta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantaiillan huumaa.... Vaimon läski 2011 Muklukki S toimii elinten luovuttajana uusi on XS, vaimon vanhasta rakentuu mun retkipyörä.

Laitan sitten kuvan missä v.-11 syntyneet kaksoset näkyy -15 synytyneen pikku veikan kanssa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

Vähän urbaaninpaa fiilistelyä.

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Peräjää

Saatoin käydä koeajamassa kaverin läskiä ja saatoin sitten ostaa sen koeajon jälkeen. No ehkä sen näki jo koeajon aikana naamasta, että pakko se oli siltä väkisin ostaa, vaikka ei ollu myymässäkään. 

Tästä naisesta tuli kerrasta läski-nainen.  :Vink: 

Eniten nyt kiinnostais se läskien pukeutumisetiketti. Ainakin kengät tuntuis, että pitäis olla jotenkin rennommat vai olenko väärässä. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Toonie

Osu kelit

----------


## TomiKoo

Jädeauto koeajolla lähirannassa.



Pikaiset fiilikset: Koko on just oikea. Voisi olla isompikin tietyissä tilanteissa, mutta nyt on mukavasti liikkumavaraa verrattuna M-kokoiseen Feltiin. Onneksi ostin Feltin kokeiluversioksi ennen tätä. 

Kauheasti muuten en eroa keksi, mutta ompas tämä jämäkkä verrattuna edelliseen. Siis aivan käsittämättömän tukeva ja jämäkkä runko, Felt on suorastaan löysä tähän verrattuna. Hyvin samaa sukua Instigatorin kanssa, tuntuu just minun alle sopivalta. Painava se on, mutta ei liian. Ja tätä nyt ei keventelyyn hankittukaan. Aivan perhanan kiva kampe! Vielä kun saa laukkutilauksen kotiin ja kiinni, niin tämä olisi valmis ruskaretkille!

Laitoin projektitopikkiin muutaman kuvan detaljeista, ei enää tuplapostata tänne.

EDIT: Virallisen punnituksen tuloksena 15,5kg ilman lamppua, gepsiä ja satulalaukkua.

----------


## Shimaani

Hieano jädemobiili yllä.  Hami ettei toi min puksu vaan hajoa ettei pääse uutta kalustoa tuumimaan...



> ...Tästä naisesta tuli kerrasta läski-nainen. 
> 
> Eniten nyt kiinnostais se läskien pukeutumisetiketti. Ainakin kengät tuntuis, että pitäis olla jotenkin rennommat vai olenko väärässä.



 Ei sit ninkummitn väliä miltä ne näyttää kunhan ovat jalassa mukavat suossa uidessa.
Ai teille kävi kuin Katilalle :-D

----------


## Polun tukko

> Jädeauto koeajolla lähirannassa.
> 
> 
> 
> Pikaiset fiilikset: Koko on just oikea. Voisi olla isompikin tietyissä tilanteissa, mutta nyt on mukavasti liikkumavaraa verrattuna M-kokoiseen Feltiin. Onneksi ostin Feltin kokeiluversioksi ennen tätä. 
> 
> Kauheasti muuten en eroa keksi, mutta ompas tämä jämäkkä verrattuna edelliseen. Siis aivan käsittämättömän tukeva ja jämäkkä runko, Felt on suorastaan löysä tähän verrattuna. Hyvin samaa sukua Instigatorin kanssa, tuntuu just minun alle sopivalta. Painava se on, mutta ei liian. Ja tätä nyt ei keventelyyn hankittukaan. Aivan perhanan kiva kampe! Vielä kun saa laukkutilauksen kotiin ja kiinni, niin tämä olisi valmis ruskaretkille!
> 
> Laitoin projektitopikkiin muutaman kuvan detaljeista, ei enää tuplapostata tänne.



On hieno. Hommaat äänimerkiksi kotijäätelö tunnarin jostain.

----------


## Tank Driver

Vaaleanpunainen ajoasu on oikein hyvä alku. Saako sellaisia miesten L- tai XL-kokoisina?

Edit: Parta pitää olla.

----------


## Kemizti

^ Tankki, kyllä niitä saa.. Pinkkejä..  :Vink:

----------


## petjala

Tankin edittiin soraääni: Daamit saavat ajella, mikäli haluavat.

----------


## slow

> Hieno jätski Tomikoolla!!!!



Eipä vissiin.

----------


## Tank Driver

> ^ Tankki, kyllä niitä saa.. Pinkkejä..



Linkkiä

----------


## VitaliT

> Vaaleanpunainen ajoasu on oikein hyvä alku. Saako sellaisia miesten L- tai XL-kokoisina?
> 
> Edit: Parta pitää olla.



  tankille sopiva pinkki ajopuku mallikin on sopivasti parrakas ja extra kokoinen

----------


## Kärrä

Edit. Huono linkki  :Irvistys: 
Edit 2 Siitä

----------


## macci

Oliko lokasuojat sallittuja? Entä jos vaimon pyörä?

----------


## mutanaama

Ilman muuta, tänään olis ollit berberi melko hiekkainen, jos olis ollut liikenteessä ilman.

----------


## Hub

> Oliko lokasuojat sallittuja? Entä jos vaimon pyörä?



ei toi ole ainut virhe. Lisäksi sortuva etunakki ja Mammothin väärä pyörimissuunta. Et sitten vaimolle kehdannut laittaa kunnon jarruja.

----------


## HC Andersen

Maccin Vaimopyörä*™* ​on hieno!

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Et sitten vaimolle kehdannut laittaa kunnon jarruja.



Mikähän se noissa mahtaa olla vikana?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Et sitten vaimolle kehdannut laittaa kunnon jarruja.



Ei vaimoille jarruja kannata laittaa.

----------


## macci

Hub, tarkkoja havaintoja. Vaimo tosin sen verran kevyt että Nimble ei sorru ja myös jarrut riittäneet. Harkitaan päivityksiä jos tilanne muuttuu.

----------


## Juha Rämälä

> Vaaleanpunainen ajoasu on oikein hyvä alku. Saako sellaisia miesten L- tai XL-kokoisina?
> 
> Edit: Parta pitää olla.



[email]info@maastoonpolje.fi



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hub

> Mikähän se noissa mahtaa olla vikana?



siis ei yhtään mitään, päinvastoin.

----------


## tinke77

> Ei vaimoille jarruja kannata laittaa.



Meillä yleensä se vaimo on se jarru, useimmissa asioissa

----------


## mutanaama

Ja mammutti on takana juuri niinpäin kuin sen kuuluukin olla.

----------


## Aflakorppi

> Osu kelit




Entisenä Lahtelaisena pakko kysyä onko kuva Renkomäen soramontulta, sieltä löytyy jonkin verran ajettavaa ja onpa sinne rakennettu alamäkitykityspätkiäkin jonkin verran. Viime käynnistä aikaa varmaan 5 vuotta joten asiat on varmaan muuttuneet vielä parempaan.

----------


## Toonie

> Entisenä Lahtelaisena pakko kysyä onko kuva Renkomäen soramontulta, sieltä löytyy jonkin verran ajettavaa ja onpa sinne rakennettu alamäkitykityspätkiäkin jonkin verran. Viime käynnistä aikaa varmaan 5 vuotta joten asiat on varmaan muuttuneet vielä parempaan.



Joo, sieltähän tuo. Hyviä polkuja ja mäkiä löytyy jonkun verran, ihan tarpeeksi mun kunnolle. Toi alue ei kauheesti kärsi sateista, kun valuu vedet nopeesti hiekkaharjun läpi. Mutaa ei oikein muualta löydy kuin notkoista ja niissäkään ei sitä hirmuisesti ole.




> siis ei yhtään mitään, päinvastoin.

----------


## Polun tukko

Löytyi luontokirkko. Ripittäydyttiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Parisuhdepyöräilyä sekä Vaimoläski*™* V.2.0 testilenkki

----------


## Shimaani

^Niio ku kaksi marjaa

Jännää ettei osuttu nenäkkäin vaikka samaan aikaan oltiin liikkeellä, tosin me pörrättiin itäpuolella Turbonuuskun kaa.

----------


## TomiKoo

Lisää ICT fiilistelyä! Sanokaa, jos tää floodaus menee överiksi...  :Leveä hymy: 

Ajelin rauhakseen reilun tunnin lenkin lähipoluilla, makustelin rengaspaineita ja napsin kuvia. Puhdasta fiilistelyä ilman sykerajoja.  :Leveä hymy:  Alun kaatosadekaan ei haitannut pätkääkään! Rengaspaineiden osalta oli uuden opettelua, sain vihdoin mittarin hankittua. Testailun päätteeksi suunnilleen sopivat paineet: eteen 0,25 ja taakse 0,35. Täytyy testata vielä 60mm stemmiä, luulen että se on just hyvä. Siirtää sopivasti asentoa kokonaisuudessaan eteenpäin. Kaikkiaan todella kiva pyörä!







Tällasia "suihkuja" oli tarjolla useampia, ei paljoa sateen loppuminen lohduttanut tuon läpi ajaessa.

----------


## juho_u

Hieno läski!  Laita vaan kuvia, jos hyviä kuvia on lisää (ainahan läskipyöräkuvat on hienoja). Aika rajusti alkaa uusi fillari poltella.

Ps. Tää taitaa olla ainut foorumi, jossa sana "läski" aiheuttaa monelle posiivisen fiiliksen.

----------


## Tank Driver

Sunnuntai on vähemmän paska päivä jos omistaa läskipyörän.

----------


## Eeteeku

koeajo dude+bud&lou. Löytyi pitoa eikä hakannu vanteelle. Tulis jo talvi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Sadepäivän ratoksi editoin parhaat pätkät viikon takaisesta läskiretkestä Kurjenrahkan kansallispuiston pitkospuille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hyvin se Juha ajaa pitkoksilla.... Tai sitten kaikki kaatumiset on editoitu pois  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hyvin se Juha ajaa pitkoksilla.... Tai sitten kaikki kaatumiset on editoitu pois



Todistusaineistovideota on se mitä yhdellä akulla kerkesin tallentaa, reilu tunti. Tossa vartissakin on kestämistä, että edes ite viitsii katsoa.

----------


## artzi

Hyvä että laitoit tuon videon, Juha. Juuri huomasin että tuli ihan kuraa mun videosta tänään, samoissa maisemissa kävin. Eikä ilmallaan ollut noin hieno.

----------


## Polun tukko

Yövuorosta kotio. Suht hapekas ilma

----------


## brilleaux

Kuten olen aiemmin maininnut, talven vihaajan läski jo käännytti talven odottajaksi.
Marjassakaan en ole koskaan käyny.

Eilisellä fiilistelyllä syntyi päätös; ensi vuodelle varustelen läskin ja lähden marjaan, se o varma!
Mihin tämä jalo pyöräilymuoto vielä mut viekään?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tinke77

No älä muuta sano! Ite oon aina ollu sitä mieltä, että sienet on tehty potkittavaksi,  niin vaan eilen löysin itseni läskin kanssa sienimetältä

----------


## brilleaux

Sienet. Noita jos läski saa mut syömään, uskon läskin lennättävän mut vaikka kuuhun!  :Leveä hymy: 
Keräillä toki voin, ei siinä mitään.  :Hymy: 
Sieniä kasvaa yleensä siellä, missä on jotain vialla. Esim. varpaanvälit. :Sarkastinen: 
Eivät ole siis syötäviksi tarkoitettuja. Paitsi kärpässienet.

Never say never, syönhän mä Auraakin...

----------


## JYRii

> Sienet. Noita jos läski saa mut syömään, uskon läskin lennättävän mut vaikka kuuhun! 
> ...



Kyllä ne on ne sienet jotka sut lennättää kuuhun, kun löytyy oikeaa sorttia  :Hymy:

----------


## Dalmore

> Yövuorosta kotio. Suht hapekas ilma



Sen verran tutulta seutu näyttää, että on pakko kysyä. Taipaleen vanha kanava?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kuten olen aiemmin maininnut, talven vihaajan läski jo käännytti talven odottajaksi.
> Marjassakaan en ole koskaan käyny.
> 
> Eilisellä fiilistelyllä syntyi päätös; ensi vuodelle varustelen läskin ja lähden marjaan, se o varma!
> Mihin tämä jalo pyöräilymuoto vielä mut viekään?



Kohta huomaat hehkuttavasi 65mm hiilarivanteita  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kemizti

> Kohta huomaat hehkuttavasi 65mm hiilarivanteita



Tirsk, LOL, Reps, yms.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## brilleaux

Hah!  :Leveä hymy: 
Never say never juu...

Onneksi on tarpeeksi rahanmenoa muuhunkin, jäänee haaveeksi omalla kohdalla noiden kokeilu..

----------


## Antza44

Vanhana On-One kuskina tuntee olonsa melkeen edelläkävijäksi :Nolous: , kun siinä on/oli 70mm vanteet ja kyllähän ne oikeasti on paljon paremman levyset ainakin 4" ajaessa, kuin 80mm. Muutenhan ne ei kyllä nykysiä Mulefutteja hakkaa ominaisuuksillaa :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## Polun tukko

> Sen verran tutulta seutu näyttää, että on pakko kysyä. Taipaleen vanha kanava?



Ding ding ding, we have a winner!

----------


## stumpe

Vaatimaton kuva, mutta läskillä lähden jopa vesisateella lenkille.

----------


## Toonie

Tekareiden täristelyä

----------


## Tank Driver

Ai kun kivan näköistä limajuuripolkua. Wow.

----------


## Sokar80

piti tehdä tunnukset tänne kun oon ISO pulman edessä tänään kävin Tammiston XXL myymälässä koe ajaa *White FAT Pro* ihan ok mut takarenkas jopa tasasellamaalla hiersi ketjuihin täällä lukenut ei oo vika vaan ominaisuus joten jätin myymälään sitten kävin katsomassa *Specialized FatBoy se 2016* 1700e pöyrän ruonko hyvä sain jopa sormen väliin ei renkas ottanut kiinni muutenkin tilavamman näköinen + minusta tumma väristy parempi 

Sitten se ongelma spessun 1700e tulee mekaaniset biiltema jarrut ja sram x5 vaihtajat ihmetyttää miten 1700e pöyrään laitetaan mekaaniset levyjarrut kun 1490e White prossa on paljon kehuja saanut uus sram GX sarjan vaihteisto + huokean hintainen mun Trekissäkin oleva ok Shimano M395 hydraulijarrut

----------


## fättärix

Mistä Polun tukko on hommannu ton farleyn?

----------


## Antza44

^^ Se S kirjain maksaa senverran, että joutuu osasarjasta tinkimään. Onhan tuossa hinta haarukassa jo monia muitakin levee peräsiä.

----------


## Hub

> piti tehdä tunnukset tänne kun oon ISO pulman edessä tänään kävin Tammiston XXL myymälässä koe ajaa *White FAT Pro* ihan ok mut takarenkas jopa tasasellamaalla hiersi ketjuihin täällä lukenut ei oo vika vaan ominaisuus joten jätin myymälään sitten kävin katsomassa *Specialized FatBoy se 2016* 1700e pöyrän ruonko hyvä sain jopa sormen väliin ei renkas ottanut kiinni muutenkin tilavamman näköinen + minusta tumma väristy parempi 
> 
> Sitten se ongelma spessun 1700e tulee mekaaniset biiltema jarrut ja sram x5 vaihtajat ihmetyttää miten 1700e pöyrään laitetaan mekaaniset levyjarrut kun 1490e White prossa on paljon kehuja saanut uus sram GX sarjan vaihteisto + huokean hintainen mun Trekissäkin oleva ok Shimano M395 hydraulijarrut



Kaikki Spessun pyörät ovat enemmän tai vähemmän ylihinnoiteltuja. Itse ostin Spessun koeajoläskin sopuhintaan, mutta päivityksiä on joutunut tekemään.

----------


## Sokar80

> Kaikki Spessun pyörät ovat enemmän tai vähemmän ylihinnoiteltuja



mulle merkillä ei väliä mut netissä katellut niin ei montaa alta 2000e läskiä löytänyt tai no osto kelpuista *Tokmanni 399e* läskiä en edes mieti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hub

> mulle merkillä ei väliä mut netissä katellut niin ei montaa alta 2000e läskiä löytänyt tai no osto kelpuista *Tokmanni 399e* läskiä en edes mieti



Oma hinnat alkaen top 3 (kuntoilunäkökulmasta):

1. Farley 5
2. Dude 8, jos saatavilla
3. Cube, kai lokakuussa

----------


## Polun tukko

Kona wo on alle 2k€ kun joku näitä alle 2k€ maksavia mietti

----------


## brilleaux

> Kaikki Spessun pyörät ovat enemmän tai vähemmän ylihinnoiteltuja. Itse ostin Spessun koeajoläskin sopuhintaan, mutta päivityksiä on joutunut tekemään.



Hear, hear.
Omasta Expertistä maksoin tasan vuosi sitten 2080e. Se oli mielestäni vielä kohtuuhinta. Varsinkin vuosi sitten. Toki päivityksiä on täälläkin tehty.
Ja vaihdettu paskaksi mennyt keskiölaakeri(omakustanteena)+vapaaratas ja taka-akseli teräksiseen(takuuseen).

Mutta ei valittamista; 2keur pyöräksi omaan makuun soiva peli. Kun ei paremmasta tiedä..
Saattanee Spessu kyllä harrastuksen edetessä vaihtua enemmän retkityyliseen kulkineeseen jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Saattanee Spessu kyllä harrastuksen edetessä vaihtua enemmän retkityyliseen kulkineeseen jossain vaiheessa.



Muista kuitenkin kuitukehät.

----------


## brilleaux

Muistan. Mutta tuskin hankin.  :Vink:

----------


## tinke77

Mukavata neulaspolkua  :Hymy: 

pahoittelut huonosta kuvanlaadusta, kameran linssi ottanut vähän osumaa...

----------


## puppy

Näin ensinmäistä kertaa fat baikin luonnossa, no asvalttilla se meni... ainakin oli kovaääninen rutina renkaissa... Oli se kummallisen näköinen ilmestys, _fiilistelin_ sitä siinä sitten sen vastaan tullessa... Mutta big up, jokainen taplaa omalla tavalla....

----------


## Sokar80

Kesä teki tehtävänsä ja ruoka maistui joten ainut looginen ratkaisu oli hankkii läski pöyrä tarkemmin sanottuna *Specialized fatboy se* pöyrä on mulle paikasta A > B kulkuväline se on sitten kuskin päätös minkälaisella se kulkee ne matkat 

Mun specialized fatboy

Ja tuli neitsyyskin viety pöyrältä suuren porukan katsellessa 





Mut joo Trek farley 5 ja Kona wo + tää Spessu fatboy oli ainoot joka herätti jotain haluja Konaa ei Helsingistä saa Trekkiä ei ollut sopivaa kokoo kolmeen soitin yhdessä kävin *specialized fatboy* löytyi L eli 19 koko mulle just kuin tehty hinta näissä netin mukaan 50e tarkuudella sama joten ei kovin vaikee ostos päätös 

Pöyrä tosi hyvä valmiina ajoin liikkeestä ulos myyjä tarkisti koe lenkin jälkeen et kaikki kiinni ym 

Ajo kokemus oli mukava tosin ajoin HKI keskustassa asfaltilla mut mikään ei hankaa mihinkään millä vaihteellä ja Spessun Ground Controll riitti pito ainut - oli jarrut ei ole nopeus mittarii tässä mut perus pöyrällä 35 km\h tuttu alamäki ei vaan jarruttanut painoin jarrun pohjaan meni joku 5m et pysähty tiedä uudet jarru palat vaati pikkasen sisään ajon mut Trek 4500 *Shimano BRM-395* perus jarrunkin uutena pysähty alle 1m kovassa vauhdissa

Lisäys tähän eli jarrut tarvii sano Töölön heräämöstä henkiin herätetty henkilö eli mitä suosittelette

----------


## Polun tukko

> perus jarrunkin uutena pysähty alle 1m kovassa vauhdissa



Ollu kyllä hyvät. Lähtikö kuski penkistä kuten telkkä pöntöstä?

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Voi olla suht kova voima joka kohdistuu pyörään jos jarruttaa 10m/s vauhdista 0m/s metrin matkalla...

----------


## brilleaux

Ehdin kuitenkin eilen 2,5h fiilistellä. Kummaa että ei edes kyrpiny.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Joko sulla on rengas rikki tai sitten sulla on ollut tosi kivaa.

----------


## brilleaux

Ei kun molemmat. Pervo.  :Nolous:

----------


## jakkok

> Voi olla suht kova voima joka kohdistuu pyörään jos jarruttaa 10m/s vauhdista 0m/s metrin matkalla...



100kg kuskilla 5kN eli n.500kg. Jarrutus siis onnistuu jos riittää käsissä papua ja eturengas on kolme metriä kuskin etupuolella ettei tuu otb

----------


## willes

Kuinka paljon tommosen läskin vaikkapa 4" kumeihin tarvii tuota lientä kaadella että homma toimisi?

----------


## Bansku81

Jos ei kauheasti vuoda niin 1-2dl tuntuu riittävän ja lisää jos tarvetta. Itsellä on takarenkaasta nyt kuivunut tai taihkunu ulos loput litkut, kun lenkkien välillä vähän rengas tyhjenee, mutta ei viitsi enää lisätä jos se uus dunderbeist tulisi ensi viikolla.

Ja edelleen aamulenkeillä maistuu fiilistelty. Toukokuusta asti on n.4 aamulenkkiä per viikko ajeltu, eikä vieläkään kyllästytä.

----------


## Sokar80

> Jarrutus siis onnistuu jos riittää käsissä papua



En tienytkään nää Tektro Aries oli voimamiesten jarrut muilla pöyrän mukana tulleilla pieni hipaisu ja meinannut lentää tankon yli 

Täällä Helsingissä ihmiset harrastaa extreme lajia hypätään auton tai pöyrän eteen ja katsotaan pysähtyykö

En mä niistä piru paroista välitä jotka yrittää itse murhaa mut jos ite katuu törmäyksessä voi sattuu pahasti joten olis kiva jos tää pöyrä pysähtyisikin kun jarruttaa 

Tää spessu painaa kilon tarkuudella sama kuin mun Trek joten ostan Shimano BR-M395 maksaa 35e eteen ja takana voi nää mekaaniset lelut olla koristeena

Toinen asia minkä huomasin kun oli pöyrä katolaan kun etsin syytä miks jarrut ei toimi oli valmistajan leima valmistettu 3\2015 eli maaliskuussa mut myyvät 2016 mallina ?

----------


## ealex

Fiilistelyä uusissa maisemissa Jyväskylässä eilen:

----------


## Gargamel

Eka oikea metsälenkki laina-Konalla takana, ja onhan tämä kyllä ihan cheattipyörä. Tekniset paikat, jotka aiemminn nostattivat itsetuntoa että kattokaas kun meikä osaa ajaa, eivät nyt tarjonneet oikein enää haastettakaan? Fiilikset lenkille lähtiessä oli kyllä aluksi penseät, tonnin painava mulle ylikokoinen pyörä liian kovilla rengaspaineilla tuntui pomppivalta Katerpillarilta, mutta paineita laskettuani ja matkan edetessä se alkoi paljastaa kenties sitä mistä tässä ketjussa on kohkattu.





> No ehkä sen näki jo koeajon aikana naamasta



En tiedä miten naamasi vääntyi kun lähdin temppuradalle pyörälläsi, mutta kiitokset tämänkin pikaisesta kokeilumahdollisuudesta  :Hymy:  Kyllä oikean kokoinen pyörä vaan on oikean kokoinen.

----------


## brilleaux

> Fiilistelyä uusissa maisemissa Jyväskylässä eilen:



Mites Bud toimii takana Jyväskylän maastoissa? 
Mistäs kohdin alempi kuva on? Ei nyt vaan aamutuimaan sytytä..Halssila?
Ylempi voisi olla Asmalampi.

----------


## Polun tukko

Sori Tankki.

----------


## macci

> Sunnuntai on vähemmän paska päivä jos omistaa läskipyörän.



Tämä totuus pätee myös näin torstaina. 

Työmatkapyöräilyä kehä ykkösen sisäpuolella. Kolmessa tunnissa kotoa toimistolle (normi 15min).

----------


## ealex

> Mites Bud toimii takana Jyväskylän maastoissa? 
> Mistäs kohdin alempi kuva on? Ei nyt vaan aamutuimaan sytytä..Halssila?
> Ylempi voisi olla Asmalampi.



Oikein hyvin Bud toimii Jyväskylänkin maastossa ja maastoa (missä olen käynyt) voi kehua hyvin ajettavaksi.  :Hymy:  Näkyi paikoin läskirenkaankin jälkiä.

Asmalampi ja Halssila ovat kuvissa, oikein tiedetty molemmat.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Sori mitä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kohta hakemaan fiiliksiä möhköistä






Mä en pyydä keneltäkään anteeksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

^heh.
On kyllä melkoisen panssarivaunun näköinen salsa.Hieno.
E: Eli tuossa lukee homoarbon?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Sori mitä?



Kopioin.Keulaankin tulossa samat tarrat  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HC Andersen

> ^heh.
> On kyllä melkoisen panssarivaunun näköinen salsa.Hieno.
> E: Eli tuossa lukee homoarbon?



Joo, vai lukiko siinä hcmcarbon?￼   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Polun tukko

> Joo, vai lukiko siinä hcmcarbon?￼



Hokasin kyllä jo tuolta facesta aiemmin.

----------


## Kärrä

Tänään oli jotenkin poikkeuksellisen hyvä fiilis ja "kuolematon olo".
7 (nöösitason) spottia selvitetty, joista en ole ennen uskaltanut yrittää/olen epäonnistunut.

On tuo läski vaan todella upea peli ajella ja fiilis oli todella korkealla, kun lenkin loppupuolella nautin ykkösoluen aurinkoisella paikalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Hooseen pläski näyttää ihkusti Kivisistä ja Sorasista karanneelta

Kuinka vatun isot noi kumit o?

----------


## Polun tukko

https://video-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hv...7e&oe=55F1E5CC

Kaveri kuvasi kun olin edessä tukkona.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Kopioin.Keulaankin tulossa samat tarrat



Ethän kopioinut. Mulla lukee kiekoissa kauppiaan nimi, ei sun. Tai siis mulla on signature edition MCarboneista.

Hyvin tukittu vilmillä.

----------


## Api76

Ny se tuli, läski kuume. No kohta olis mahtollisuus ostaa nii pitääkö sen olla kevyt jäykkä keula vai painavampi mutta joustokeulalla? Viimme yä meni ajatus kehällä, alumiini, hiilikuitu,jäykkäkeula,joustokeula,2x10,1x11,alu  miini.... Hulluksi tulee. ja Cube sekoittaa pakkaa kun tänään poikkesin "Norvastolla" niin kehuivat että noin viikolla 43 olis cube läskiä hallissa.  :Vink:

----------


## OKS

Kesäiset kelit saapuivat vielä tänne pohjoiseenkin, joten ei muuta kun työpäivän jälkeen läskillä Ounasvaaran kivipoluille ja saksalaisraunioille.

----------


## fättärix

> Ny se tuli, läski kuume. No kohta olis mahtollisuus ostaa nii pitääkö sen olla kevyt jäykkä keula vai painavampi mutta joustokeulalla? Viimme yä meni ajatus kehällä, alumiini, hiilikuitu,jäykkäkeula,joustokeula,2x10,1x11,alu  miini.... Hulluksi tulee. ja Cube sekoittaa pakkaa kun tänään poikkesin "Norvastolla" niin kehuivat että noin viikolla 43 olis cube läskiä hallissa.



Et oo Api yksin, itekki paininu, vääntäny ja kääntäny jo pari viikko "läskikuumeessa"... se valinnan/saatavuuden vaikeus.

----------


## mni

Illat lyhenee.

----------


## Polun tukko

Toinen kuvakulma 

https://www.facebook.com/tom.hotti/p...04702702549111

----------


## HC Andersen

> Hooseen pläski näyttää ihkusti Kivisistä ja Sorasista karanneelta
> 
> Kuinka vatun isot noi kumit o?



Isot... Mutta jäi sinnee vielä tilaa

----------


## Plus

Suttuinen kuva hämärästä metsästä, mutta olin fiiliksissä

----------


## JackOja

^toi on hienompi nyt kuin kaupasta tullessaan.

----------


## Plus

> ^toi on hienompi nyt kuin kaupasta tullessaan.



Vähän kahden vaiheilla vielä itse asian suhteen, toisaalta tekisi mieli maalauttaa johonkin ärtsyyn väriin mutta raaka alumiini vaan paranee kunhan se tuosta kuraantuu ja nuhjaantuu...

----------


## Peräjää

> En tiedä miten naamasi vääntyi kun lähdin temppuradalle pyörälläsi, mutta kiitokset tämänkin pikaisesta kokeilumahdollisuudesta  Kyllä oikean kokoinen pyörä vaan on oikean kokoinen.



Ei mitään, hyvähän se on että muutkin innostuu. Mun mielestä mun Tuksu on kyllä köykänen. Ja ihana  :Hymy:

----------


## Pusher



----------


## Eeteeku

melko kesäinen fiilis vaikka syyskuuta mennään.

----------


## OKS

> melko kesäinen fiilis vaikka syyskuuta mennään.



Kesäisiä fiiliksiä todellakin, Ounasvaaralla tänäänkin.

----------


## Ski

Ei Syöte, ei Ruka, vaan Ruskotunturi ! Kivaa oli !


Ja Nallikarissa täys kesä  :Hymy:

----------


## psaarinen

Loimaan Ladun Latupirtillä Ypäjällä.

----------


## JYRii

Omaakivaa Kokkolassa. Polkua olis riittänyt taas enemmän mitä aikaa.

----------


## TheMiklu

Lähettiin Kalajoelle koestamaan kehuttu Siiponjoen luontopolku. Olipahan makija pätkä! Sitte vähä tsillailtiin biitsillä.

----------


## ealex



----------


## markettipyörämies

Ei ole tullut pitkään aikaan palstafiilisteltyä, niin laitetaanpa nyt useampi kuva.

Merikotkanpesä ja oli yksi merikotkakin lähipuussa:





+ hakkuuaukkoa ja 4,7 miljoonaa hirvikärpästä.

----------


## missile

Laatikollinen läskinosia odottaa runkoa mihin ne kasataan. Outo fiilis. Kuva puuttuu...

----------


## artzi

Liian myöhään taas liikkeellä, muutaman kilsan pääsi valoilla, sitten tuli valo. 



Nyt ei ehtiny seilailla venheellä. 



Jos joku tietää molemmat paikat, niin vihree pallura siitä...

----------


## Herman

Dingon ja NeonKakkosen rinnalle Mambaa: Vielä on kesää jäljellä!


Aakenusjärven ja Homevaaran välinen suo.
Ps. hirvikärpäset on löytäneet tiensä tännekin  :Vihainen:

----------


## OKS

> Dingon ja NeonKakkosen rinnalle Mambaa: Vielä on kesää jäljellä!
> 
> 
> Aakenusjärven ja Homevaaran välinen suo.
> Ps. hirvikärpäset on löytäneet tiensä tännekin



Kuinka varma olet tuosta hirvikärpäsestä?

Syysillan kaupunkikierroksella.

----------


## AeroR

> Liian myöhään taas liikkeellä, muutaman kilsan pääsi valoilla, sitten tuli valo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyt ei ehtiny seilailla venheellä. 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos joku tietää molemmat paikat, niin vihree pallura siitä...



Tämä alempi ainakin näyttää kovasti Hotelli Mesikämmenen lähellä olevan Moksunsalmen ylityspaikalta ?
Jos paikka on oikea niin hassua ettei ole törmätty kun usein liikun aivan vastaavalla On-Onella tai Radonilla
ihan tässä kotinurkissa.

AeroR

----------


## Herman

Hirvikärpäsistä en (onneksi) ole kovinkaan varma: itse kuulin pari etelän metsistä tuttua surahdusta :Hymy: . Kaveri kertoi samaa ja näimme yhden epäilyttävän näköisen siivekkään, mutta en ehtinyt ottaa kameraa kun se jatkoi matkaa. Muistikuva ja nyt netistä tarkistetun hirvikärpäsen kuva eivät oikein täsmää. Eräs paikallinen tosin kertoi myös kohdanneensa moisia petoja eli lieneekö täysin mahdotonta?

----------


## zander

> Aakenusjärven ja Homevaaran välinen suo.
> Ps. hirvikärpäset on löytäneet tiensä tännekin



Vaikee uskoa että Kittilässä ois hirvikärpäsiä. Lintukärpäsiä saattais ollakki? Sehän on ihan saman näköinen mutta aikalailla harmiton.

----------


## Antza44

Minäkin fiilestelin uimassa otin toki läskinkin mukaan järveen :Leveä hymy: . Kyllä se tosiaan kelluu :Sarkastinen: . Olipahan pehmeämpi kaatua jordaaniin, kuin kivikkoon. Harmi, kun meidän pikku fiilistelijoiltä jäi näkemättä, no mitäs ajovat niin kovaa ettei isukki pysyny perässä.

Talven ekat lumitestitkin suoritettiin paikallisen jäähällin nurkilla Bud toimii edeleen suojalumella Mammoth ei ole miun valinta lumelle :Cool: .

----------


## Herman

> Vaikee uskoa että Kittilässä ois hirvikärpäsiä. Lintukärpäsiä saattais ollakki? Sehän on ihan saman näköinen mutta aikalailla harmiton.



Jees, lukitaan tämä. Ihmiskoetta ei tullut tehtyä, kun tiukka buffi oli päässä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Yök..halpa päivä.2kpl flowbeistejä +laken mx303.Noh,talvi saa tulla.

----------


## Vonikka

Päätettiin vaimon kanssa katkaista 10v pyörättämyys. Olo on ku pikkulapselle karkkikaupassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## macci

Aika makoisat läskit siinä

Kävin viikonloppuna kruisailemassa radan läpi:

----------


## Juipp4

Ompas tuokin nykyään umpeenkasvanut vaikka pari tuorettakin jälkeä näkyi. Kuulin huhuja että suljetaan jossainvaiheessa, muka liikaa valitettu metelistä?

On tuokin upeaa että eka on moottorirata ja sitten vuosia myöhemmin ympärille rakennetaan omakotitaloja ja sitten valitetaan metelistä....

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## ealex

Jyväskylän "valloitus" jatkuu, Kanavuorella:


Vaajakosken kanava:

----------


## macci

> Kuulin huhuja että suljetaan jossainvaiheessa, muka liikaa valitettu metelistä?



Suljettiin jo viime vuoden lopulla. 

Eräänlaista fiilistelyä:

----------


## Polun tukko

Välillä hiljempoo. 

https://instagram.com/p/7j5pcOEZAv/

----------


## OKS

Valmiina lentoon.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Ruskaretkellä, Penikkavaara - Iivaara.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tosi hienot on maisemat.  E-Suomessa ei tuommoisia oikein tapaa olla.

----------


## trapper

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ski

Komiaa on Iivaarassa, ja se on aika korkia paikka ! 

Saariselältä yks fiilistelykuva. Kaveri takana ei oo ruottalainen, mutta herrasmies ja mukava venäläinen oli !


Kuvaaja Paula Nyländen

----------


## Oulunjulli

Onpa lennokas kuva, tuon näköset ajaa maaliin.
Kuvaaja osannut ottaa kuvan oikeasta paikasta oikeaan aikaan.

----------


## Poy

Tämä on nyt aika vanhaa matskua. Tuli tuossa editoitua viime talven läskipyöräily-kuvaukset yhdeksi pätkäksi. Kuvauslaatu nyt ei varmaan mitään kovin hääviä, mutta toivottavasti tunnelma välittyy.
https://youtu.be/1oLQNtBEhzs

----------


## brilleaux

> Jyväskylän "valloitus" jatkuu, Kanavuorella:
> 
> *nips*



Ajamalla ylös ja alas? Polkuja pitkin...  :No huh!: 
Kanavuori edelleen to do-listalla, patikoitu kylläkin.

----------


## ealex

> Ajamalla ylös ja alas? Polkuja pitkin... 
> Kanavuori edelleen to do-listalla, patikoitu kylläkin.



Osittain tunkkaamalla vaikeampaa linjaa ylös, siellä kokeilin pari muutakin vaikeampaa linjaa, kunnes löysin ajettavampi linja, mitä pitkin tulinkin ajamalla alas. Itätampereen polkuja Kanavuori muistuttaa, eli ei ollut kovin mukavaa ajaa, paitsi se yksi ajettavampi polku.  :Hymy:

----------


## PTS

DIY-lokarit helpotti kummasti fiilistelyä, kun ei ollut suu ja perse täynnä kuraa.  :Vink:

----------


## KWR

Vaikka pimeässä onkin mukava fiilistellä (paitsi "teillä") niin minkälaisia valoja käytätte?
Fiiliskuvia kehiin!

----------


## brilleaux

Tältä syksyltä ei löytyny kuin 1 surkea kännyräpsy(työmatkalta):


Valona tuossa pelkkä vanhempi MagicShine. Nyt on hankittuna toinen uudempi. 
Eli tänä syksynä ja ens talvena mennään kahdella MagicShinellä tangossa+Solarstorm x2 kypärässä.

----------


## pötkö

viime viikonloppuna ei satanut, mutta polulle oli ilmestynyt jotain jännittävää

----------


## willes

Astuin pimeälle puolelle ja annoin viettien viedä. Rengas sunmuu speksaus voi nyt alkaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^Hä. Sehän pitää aloittaa viimeistään jo, kun on entteriä painanut :Vink: . Canjomiinilla, kun aloittaa läskeilyn voi jäädä pimeälle puolelle ikuisesti :Cool: .

----------


## brilleaux

^^And soon you'll see the light! (y)

----------


## Volvospede

Valo fiilistelyä tältä syksyltä. Lisäksi kunnon valo kypärässä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hyvä willes! Oikea valinta :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Sadekelin fiilistelyä tallissa.
Ajattelin näin kisakauden päätteeksi vaihtaa retkimoodiin. Kiitos ja anteeksi  :Hymy:

----------


## jpf

> Sadekelin fiilistelyä tallissa.
> Ajattelin näin kisakauden päätteeksi vaihtaa retkimoodiin. Kiitos ja anteeksi



Jotenkin erittäin positiivisella tavalla tuosta kuvasta tulee mieleen Land Rover Defender!

----------


## a-o

> Jotenkin erittäin positiivisella tavalla tuosta kuvasta tulee mieleen Land Rover Defender!



No mutta sehän on oivallinen vertauskuva! Vieläkö saa kunnon pallot alle, niin tulee semmoinen Islanti-malli!

----------


## PTS

Fenix BC30, kuvassa 1200 lumenia. Toistaiseksi ainoa valo. Ekaa kertaa ikinä pyöräilin pimeässä, jännä nähdä miten pärjää.

----------


## a-o

Thulen uutuus meille laskettelun ystäville:


lähde

----------


## JYRii

> Thulen uutuus meille laskettelun ystäville:
> 
> 
> lähde



Läskit ne pitää olla suksetkin

----------


## TheMiklu

Sitte ku mennään suksilla kiinnitetäänkö pyörä niihin vai nostetaanko selkään?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## a-o

> Sitte ku mennään suksilla kiinnitetäänkö pyörä niihin vai nostetaanko selkään?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Näyttivät Engelbergissä jättävän pyörät ihan siihen ala-asemalle :Hymy:  Monella näky olevan pyörässä joku viemäriputki tarakassa siten, että sukset pystyi sujauttamaan siihen pystyyn.

----------


## mutanaama

Hiukan vois sukset kasseissa ahdistaa, jos meinais vähän räädimmin hoitaa siirtymät

----------


## TheMiklu

Suksien pohjaan vaa klossit nii voi ajella suoraan pelipaikoille sukset jalassa.

----------


## Kärppä kärpänen

Kukaan fiilistelly tällä? http://www.suomenpolkupyoratukku.fi/...oducts_id=3357

----------


## paskalokki



----------


## Han$a

Onko tietoa 16 vuoden uutuuksista esim. trekistä tai spessusta,  onko tulossa fatbikejä täysjoustoversiona markkinoille? Kova kuume on fatbikelle ja ei tiiä ostaako jäykkäperäinen vaiko ootella... 
Nuo merkit vahvasti edustettuna lähimmilllä jälleenmyyjillä, siksi halu ostaa mahdollisten takuuasioiden helpottamiseksi. 
Saishan nettikaupoista jo useampaa merkkiä täysjoustolla...

----------


## Polun tukko

Trek ja spessu on jo mallinsa julkasseet eikä niihin täpärit läskeissä kuulu.

----------


## LäskiRambo

> Kukaan fiilistelly tällä? http://www.suomenpolkupyoratukku.fi/...oducts_id=3357



Minuakin kiinnostaisi tietää kannattaako harkita ktm tai kona wo välillä? En löytänyt ktm renkaista mitään infoo? taitaa olla kaposemmat kun konassa ja 1kg enemmän painoa pyörässä.

----------


## a-o

On se ihana <3 ICT

----------


## harmis

> Minuakin kiinnostaisi tietää kannattaako harkita ktm tai kona wo välillä? En löytänyt ktm renkaista mitään infoo? taitaa olla kaposemmat kun konassa ja 1kg enemmän painoa pyörässä.



Ei tuolta polkupyörätukun sivuilta mitään järkevää tietoa saa mutta täältä löytyy http://www.ktm-bikes.at/en/bikes/fat...23c0f14c2af6de

----------


## Han$a

> Trek ja spessu on jo mallinsa julkasseet eikä niihin täpärit läskeissä kuulu.



Kiitos. Sitte joustetaan takarenkaan paineilla. 
Sole ku kaupoille sitte...

----------


## TheMiklu

> Minuakin kiinnostaisi tietää kannattaako harkita ktm tai kona wo välillä? En löytänyt ktm renkaista mitään infoo? taitaa olla kaposemmat kun konassa ja 1kg enemmän painoa pyörässä.



Rouvva kävi 2015 Konalla lenkillä niin joku mies tuli harmittelemaan ku oli KTM:n Konan sijaan ostanu. Mm. kaipas kiinnikkeitä ja kotariin ne joutu askartelemaan putkiklemmareilla yms.

----------


## jarillo

Taitaa olla neli tuumanen rengas levein mitä kotariin mahtuu. Viime keväänä kävin liikkeessä hipelöimässä ja ihmettelin kapoisia haarukoita

----------


## Polun tukko

Paistoi se päivä risukasaankin

----------


## Huggu

Hei vaan kaikille. Täällä yksi 29er täysjoustokuski johon on pahasti iskenyt fättiskuume. Muutamaa olen jo testannutkin, mutta amatöörinä en oikein keksi mikä olisi se fiksuin vaihtoehto, koska juurikin tuo eri osien ja niiden yhdistelmien sekamelska saa minut lähinnä ahdistumaan. Eli budjettini on 1000 - 1500€ ja muutaman vaihtoehdon olen jo bongannut ja ovat kaikki mielestäni hyvin samanlaisia, mutta hintahaitaria löytyy.

Kona Wo 2016 jota jo testasin, hinta 1799,-. Tämän saisin vaikka heti Espoontorin pyörästä.

http://www.konaworld.com/wo.cfm

Mondraker Panzer 2015, hinta 1499,-. Näitä saa heti Hi5bikesista.

http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~ZpTTx0000001...04=M15-PANZAR-

Sitten verkkokauppa.com tuo marraskuussa:

Silverback Scoop Fatty, hinta 1199,90.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-oranssi-M


Käsittääkseni näissä kaikissa on aika samaa tekniikkaa, mutta hintahaitaria on se 500 ekeä. Mielestäni tuo Kona on ylihinnoiteltu, mutta onko tuo Panzer jotenkin niin erikoinen, että ei kannata verkkokaupan tulokkaaseen investoida?

Sittenhän on vielä kotimainen SUP:

http://www.supcycles.fi/cycles/offroad/sup-x-fatbike/

----------


## kalleA

Panzerissa taitaa olla parhaat osat. Onse ainaki cooleimman näkönen :Cool:

----------


## noniinno

Panzerin forward-geometria on toimivaksi todettu.

----------


## Harrastaja

Pähkäilin pitkään panzerin ja erään toisen merkin/mallin ja panzer ei päässyt jatkoon.
Ois pitänyt päästä, kun toinen hajos käsiin  :Irvistys: 
Säästin pari sataa, kärsin pari viikkoa.

Itse kyllä pitäisin panzerin aika korkealla vaihtoehtojen listalla.

----------


## TomiKoo

Illan lenkiltä muutama näpy. Monenlaista polkua mahtui mukaan. Vaikka kaikesta tykkäsinkin, silti suurin fiilistelyn syy kait tässä kohtaa on, että tämänkin illan 22km lenkki ajettiin linnun tietä max 4km kotiovelta. Ja monta uutta ja ajamatonta uraa jäi vielä käymättä. Olen edelleen aivan haltioissani valinnasta myydä konepyörä enduro ja laittaa kaikki munat fillarointi-koriin. 

Mahdettiinkohan ajaa a-o:n kanssa samoja polkuja? Virppa - Annalankangas-suunnalla? Ainakin tuoreita Naten jälkiä oli useammalla uralla. Enivei, komppaan: ICT, on se <3

----------


## LäskiRambo

Bikeshopissa tarjouksia kona hintaan 1619€



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Bikeshopissa tarjouksia kona hintaan 1619€
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ainahan sieltä saa alennusta, kun kokonais-summa ylittää tietyn €uromäärän  :Hymy:  Ei siis mikään tarjous.

----------


## Dalmore

@Huggu Kona Wo 2016 taitaa ainoana noista olla läpiakselit tavallisten pikalinkkujen sijaan. Ne kyllä tuo osaltaan tukevuutta pyörään.

----------


## IncBuff

Wo:ssa on tosiaan nuo läpiakselit, jotka on läskiin erittäin pop ja idioottivarmat vanteet tubeleksen suhteen jos sellainen kiinnostaa. Muissa tubeleksen toimivuus vaatinee enemmän tai vähemmän virittelyä, mutta Mulefutilla toimii laakista.

----------


## brilleaux

Juu. Suolla ei pidä mennä jalkautumaan, tuli kokeiltua. 
Hankittava lisää jerkkua reisiin ja opeteltava ajamaan.

Tuotava kaiketi työmaalta Silicapusseja notta saa noi monot kuivaksi.

----------


## colli

^http://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuoteryhma/...inz-tuotteet/2
ei haittaa märkyys hyvät on.

----------


## mutanaama

CCG:n ajoleirin tunnelmia Melkuttimen kupeesta

----------


## PTS

Sen verran oli pitkät asvalttisiirtymät tänään, että piti hetken fiilistellä (huilia) kameran (puhelimen) kanssa. Sääkin oli nätti lopulta.

----------


## Suburban

Haarajoella kävin ajelemassa ja poikkesin samalla Lemmenlaakson luonnonsuojelu alueella. Keravanjoki virtaa siellä mutkitellen syvässä kanjonissa ja polkuja tuntuu menevän vähän joka suuntaan.



Alhaalla joenvarren laavulla pyörämiehelle tarjottiin grillimakkaratkin, kiitokset vain neitokaisille, jotka olivat retkellä tenavien kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Syksyä se pukkaa.

----------


## Ski

Farleyt rannalla  :Hymy:  
Olipa mahtava ilima sunnuntaina !

----------


## Kuupo

> Wo:ssa on tosiaan nuo läpiakselit, jotka on läskiin erittäin pop...



Näyttäisi 2016-mallissa olevan edellisvuoden tapaan takana 10mm QR eikä läpiakseli.

----------


## Kärppä kärpänen

Kyselin vähän. KTM myyty ainakin M koossa loppuun. Uusi malli tulossa joulu-tammikuussa. Hinnasta ei tietoa mutta eikös nuilla ole tapana nousta....

----------


## tinke77

Kipaiset hakemassa Konan ja eiku typerä virne naamalle ja polkemaan! 😀

----------


## KWR

Arkista tunnelmointia (keli mitä mainioin):

----------


## brilleaux

Taas kotoo töihin.
Jo oli liukas(ja pimeä) metsä. Budin ja Loun rajat tuli vastaan hyvin nopsaan.
Muistanutkaan taas kuinka lipevää syysaamuina voikaan olla.

Anyway; silkkaa nautintoa taas. Tästä tulee hyvä päivä.  :Hymy:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Taas meni yheltä neitsyys. Kävi kerran lainaamassa mun wanhaa 26" täpäri. Nyt ajeli Mongoosen läskillä lenkin ja oli otettu. Oli kuulemma vakaampi ajaa ja selkäkipukin oli hävinnyt lenkin aikana. Kun muijat tuli lenkiltä laitoin Mongoose kuskille suoraan alle Duden. Ei huomannut mitään eroa. Jotku fiilikset jäi itellekin, kun mietin q-factoria.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tekipäs hyvää painella pitkästä aikaa paksukaisella töihin. Töiden jälkeen kuukauden tauon jälkeen aikaa käydä myös fiilistelemässä polkuja. Onko vinkkejä muualle kuin silvolan tekojärvelle ja sieltä johonkin ruskiksen kulmille puostoon, kun lähtöpaikkana on tammisto ja koti viikinmäessä. Ajoaikaa on reilut 2 tuntia työpaikan ja kodin välille.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Tekipäs hyvää painella pitkästä aikaa paksukaisella töihin. Töiden jälkeen kuukauden tauon jälkeen aikaa käydä myös fiilistelemässä polkuja. Onko vinkkejä muualle kuin silvolan tekojärvelle ja sieltä johonkin ruskiksen kulmille puostoon, kun lähtöpaikkana on tammisto ja koti viikinmäessä. Ajoaikaa on reilut 2 tuntia työpaikan ja kodin välille.



Mitkä helvetin kukkatelineet sulla on tangossa?

----------


## Ansis

> Mitkä helvetin kukkatelineet sulla on tangossa?



Samaan kiinnitin huomion  :Hymy:  Läskipyörissä kaikki on sallittua. Sotanorsun pyörä taitaa olla joku läskipyörien Beetle

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mitkä helvetin kukkatelineet sulla on tangossa?



2 pullotelinettä, kun tuohon kantikkaaseen runkoon ei käynyt oikein mihinkään järkevästi noi lisäkiinnikkeet ja rungossa vain yhdelle telineelle paikka. Mul on kova jano ajon aikana ja nyt mahtuu kolme pulloa messiin ilman reppua.

----------


## Ansis

> 2 pullotelinettä, kun tuohon kantikkaaseen runkoon ei käynyt oikein mihinkään järkevästi noi lisäkiinnikkeet ja rungossa vain yhdelle telineelle paikka. Mul on kova jano ajon aikana ja nyt mahtuu kolme pulloa messiin ilman reppua.



Ei juomareppu mitään olisi?  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ei juomareppu mitään olisi?



Löytyy semmonenkin, mutta on kesällä niin saatanan hiostava, että ajelen mielummin ilman reppua.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Löytyy semmonenkin, mutta on kesällä niin saatanan hiostava, että ajelen mielummin ilman reppua.



Huono reppu vaan.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Huono reppu vaan.



No linkkejä kuumalla ei hiostavaan reppuun otetaan vastaan  :Leveä hymy:  Itse en tähän pieneen 29 vuoden ikään ole semmoista vielä löytänyt mistään.

----------


## Polun tukko

> No linkkejä kuumalla ei hiostavaan reppuun otetaan vastaan  Itse en tähän pieneen 29 vuoden ikään ole semmoista vielä löytänyt mistään.



Evoc enduro blackline

----------


## Hub

> Evoc enduro blackline



Erinomainen reppu! Sisällä taisi olla kuitenkin merkintä, ettei saa käyttää läskeillessä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Evoc enduro blackline



Ja toi ei hiosta kuumalla ? Pitää varmaan ostaa sit tommonenkin, jos ei hiosta. En kyllä ole ikinä nähnyt hiostamatonta reppua, mutta uskotaan nyt sitten, jos on kerta kokeiltu ja hyväksi havaittu.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ja nyt offtopiccina vielä nyt käytössä olevat juomareput mitkä aiheuttavat kuumalla hikeä selkään:

http://www.partioaitta.fi/geigerrig-the-rig

http://www.partioaitta.fi/geigerrig-rig-shuttle

----------


## Polun tukko

> Erinomainen reppu! Sisällä taisi olla kuitenkin merkintä, ettei saa käyttää läskeillessä.



Heh. Se merkki taitaa tarkoittaa ettei suojaa moottorivälineillä ajamista se panssari.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Ja nyt offtopiccina vielä nyt käytössä olevat juomareput mitkä aiheuttavat kuumalla hikeä selkään:
> 
> http://www.partioaitta.fi/geigerrig-the-rig
> 
> http://www.partioaitta.fi/geigerrig-rig-shuttle



Kyllä mulla soija valuu vaikka ajasin ilman reppua.

----------


## IncBuff

Se nyt on ihan sama mikä reppu on niin selkä hikoaa helteellä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Näinhän se taitaa olla. Siksi mulla on noi pullotelineet, että saisi edes vähän vähemmän hikoilla.

----------


## brilleaux

> Ei juomareppu mitään olisi?







> Huono reppu vaan.







> Evoc enduro blackline



One word.
Runkolaukku.
Evocci pölyttyy kaapissa. Ilman kääpiötä seljässä ajaminen on taivaallista!  

Tuskin palaan reppuun enää.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mä ajan niin täysiä että panssari on tarpeen.

----------


## brilleaux

Opettele ajamaan. Voit sit jättää sen kotia.  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

> Löytyy semmonenkin, mutta on kesällä niin saatanan hiostava, että ajelen mielummin ilman reppua.



Deuterin air, ja loppuu tommonen höpötys kuumasta repusta. Pesee mennen tullen kaikki camelbakin versiot selän tuulettuvuudessa.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Opettele ajamaan. Voit sit jättää sen kotia.



Hear hear?

----------


## brilleaux

^^Camelbak nyt onkin oma lukunsa; kuka semmoista muljuajaa haluaa selkäänsä muutenkaan. 

Evoc on huomaamaton, istuva ja tuulettuu. Reppujen parhaimmistoa. Selkäpanssari ISO plussa.
Silti se on siellä seljässä riippana..

----------


## TomiKoo

Iltalenkki, joka venähti suunnitellusti hämärähommiksi.

----------


## Ski

Missäs tämä fiilistelylaavu on?

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wilikki

Tulipa haettua itellekki läskipyrä ja pikku testilenkin jälkeen vaikuttaa melko menevältä kamppeelta  . Fiilis korkeella vaikka vettä sato aika rivakasti  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wilikki



----------


## JackOja

> Missäs tämä fiilistelylaavu on?



Mun mielestä toi laavu on ennenkin ollut tässä topicissa  :Hymy:

----------


## TomiKoo

> Missäs tämä fiilistelylaavu on?



Annalankankaalla, siinä Virpiniemen ja Haukiputaan välisen latupohjan varrella. Tuossa linkki. Vein ennen lenkkiä omat puut, ei siellä ole muuten ylläpitoa.

----------


## Ski

Jack huomas heti ☺☺☺
TomiKoo hienoa fiilistelyä!

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TomiKoo

> TomiKoo hienoa fiilistelyä!



Tänks! Vedin siinä muutamalle mopoäijälle ilta-ajelun. 22km polkaistiin vaihtelevia Virpan ja Annalankankaan polkuja. Tahtoo sillä porukalla olla tulien teko aina osa ohjelmaa.  :Hymy:  Olit varmaan jututtanut Trek Stache-kuskia tulomatkalla jossain Kellon suunnalla. Puhuttiin kesken lenkin läskin rullaamisesta ja tuli puhetta "läskikuskista, joka painoi kauheaa kyytiä".  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Jep Herukasta oli kaveri ja komia Stache oli alla! 
Kyllä nyt syksystä on tulet oltava  :Hymy: 
Katotaanpa jos törmäillään laavuilla  :Hymy:

----------


## retale

> Annalankankaalla, siinä Virpiniemen ja Haukiputaan välisen latupohjan varrella. Tuossa linkki. Vein ennen lenkkiä omat puut, ei siellä ole muuten ylläpitoa.



Runtelissa tuli kerran huoltopartion edustajan kanssa poristua, ja kaveri manaili, että jos laavulle pystyy puukuorman tuomaan, niin sen pystyy sieltä myös viemään... Ja mitä lähempänä asutusta laavu sijaitseen, sitä nopeammin puut muuttavat jonkun syöpäläisen omaan liiteriin...

----------


## Ski

Jep tähän on tultu... Surullista.

----------


## TomiKoo

Eilen oli niin "kriittinen paikka" saada tulet, joten päätin varmistella ja viedä omat varuiksi. Ei menny kaverien reissu mönkään sen takia. 

Runtelissa puita on usein ollut, mutta on sinnekin viety vähintään kuivat syttypuut matkassa. Ja ne puut on sentään tuotu itse kaadettuna ja kuivattuna itäsuomesta!  :Leveä hymy:  

Onhan se masentavaa, että metsät täyttyy helloista ja sohvista ja yhteiset puut viedään laavuilta. Liekö asiat joskus olleet paremmin. :/

----------


## brilleaux

Fiilistelin uudet tangonpäät paikalleen.

----------


## Kuupo

Kyllä nyt muut pojat on kateellisia yläasteen pihassa!  :Vink:

----------


## brilleaux

Juu, sehän tässä on koko homman ydin.

----------


## Herman

Tere!
Huomenna ajetaan "kissaa"  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Tulipa haettua itellekki läskipyrä ja pikku testilenkin jälkeen vaikuttaa melko menevältä kamppeelta  . Fiilis korkeella vaikka vettä sato aika rivakasti  
> 
> Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tervetuloa joukkoon.

----------


## macci

Pääsin läskillä ajamalla lopulta kehä 3:n ulkopuolelle. Luisut tarjosi Jumbo Jim. Ainakin pysyi skarppina koko matkan.
Tää eka kuva on vielä kehä 3n sisäpuolelta. Joku muukin oli ajanut läskillä suht tuoreista jäljistä päätellen.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Tere!
> Huomenna ajetaan "kissaa"



Onnea kaikille suomalaisille Haanjaan erityisesti Läski lyllertäjille, joita näkyy olevan hyvin paikalla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Tulipa haettua itellekki läskipyrä ja pikku testilenkin jälkeen vaikuttaa melko menevältä kamppeelta  . Fiilis korkeella vaikka vettä sato aika rivakasti  
> 
> Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hieno fillari. Ei jää ajot kalustosta kiinni.

Sulla on harvinaiset uutuusrenkaat alla.  Kun ehdit koeajaa niin kerro vähän fiiliksiä niistäkin.  Juurikin syksyiset märän kelin ominaisuudet kiinnostaa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Juu ja jos viittit niin mittaa paljonko renkaan todellinen leveys vanteella.

----------


## Wilikki

Kiitos kiitos ^^ tuntui tassuissa olevan pitoa vaikka juurikin märässä juurakossa/kivikossa rymysin suurimmanosan lenkistä, mutta oon tietty aika huono arvioimaan sen tarkemmin ku ei oo kokemusta muista läskirenkaista. Mauseri näyttää 110mm rattaalle leveyttä. On muuten just tubeless-hommat menossa nii kauanko ootte antanu litkujen kuivua ennenku uskaltaa lähteä kruisaileen?

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

^kuivua? Ei yhtään vaan ajoa.

----------


## Wilikki

> ^kuivua? Ei yhtään vaan ajoa.



Ourait  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## spanky

Olihan se minunkin hankittava "läski" alle ja onhan se mukava peli.

----------


## tinke77

Retkellä "poikien" kanssa!

----------


## Wilikki

Tulipa käytyä taas pikku lenkki. Mittari näytti matkaksi vain 15km, mutta reitti oli ainakin tämmöselle alottelevalle fillaristille enemmän kuin haastava mm. Abaut 500m pitkä upottava suo, jota ei voinut pyöränselässä ylittää. Rattaat on nyt mallia tubeless ja ilmakin tuntui pysyvän sisuksissa. Hubaa oli  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

Parisuhde pyöräilyä. Sen verta maltillinen tempo että kerkes somettaa samalla.

----------


## Tank Driver

Luin ensin, että sormettaa. Himpun huonompi meininki, mutta menköön.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Luin ensin, että sormettaa. Himpun huonompi meininki, mutta menköön.



 :Leveä hymy: 

Tuo viiru tuossa persposkessa on kastemato.Sormetin sen kesken ajon ja vein sormeni naisimmeisen nenän eteen ja kehoitin katsomaan mihin ajaa.

----------


## Ski

Valo ylhäältä  :Hymy: 


Kohde suo


Ja täältä kopsattu poseeraus, muistaakseni  :Hymy:

----------


## TomiKoo

Ensmäinen pojan kanssa polkastu pimeäajelu, komia täysikuu. Olipas jantterista jännää! Termarikaakaot matkalla pelasti, sen voimalla jaksoi hyvin kotiin. Suttuinen iphone-kuva, fiilis ehkä välittyy.

----------


## Jahvetti

Olipas hyvä fiilistelykeli

----------


## Eznake

Vihdoinkin Kona saapui ja päästiin katselemaan maisemia.

----------


## Highlander

> saa, ainoat kielletyt asusteet on tiukka pipo ja kiristävät kypäränremmit, muuten pukeutuminen on vapaata, ei edes pakollista.



Näinhän siinä kävi...46 km ensilenkki succiksilla ja pää meni pyörälle kuin vuoristoradassa. :Hymy:  Todella positiivinen yllätys ja leppoisa peli ajella. Eipä tuo normiajossa paljoa jää näköjään jäykkis maasturille meikäläisen keskari/teho suhteessa. Yksi maantiepyöräilijä meni ohitse pitkästä aikaa. Ajoin jopa muutaman sata metriä oikeaa polkua sitten vuoden x..






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

Oli *liukasta* tänä aamuna. Ja upea syysaamu, kelpas taas luontoa ihastella.  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Löysin Oulusta treenipaikan! Fatboylla hauska rata,,,


edit...mutkan yläreunasta saa hyvät vauhdit. Alareunasta loppuu vauhti ja pumppauskaan ei auta. No en osaakkaan vielä, mutta pakko kävästä joku ilta ihan kunnolla treenaamassa :-)

----------


## Wilikki

Näyttääpä hauskalta! Missäpäin oulua? Ouluzone?

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Käytiin tänään fiilistelemässä tyttären kanssa poluilla ja vähän rannalla, hyvä ajella kun vesi on matalalla.

----------


## jcool

> Näyttääpä hauskalta! Missäpäin oulua? Ouluzone?
> 
> Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tinatien päässä kaukovainiolla.

----------


## Wilikki

> Tinatien päässä kaukovainiolla.



Ok. Pitääpä käydä joskus kikkaileen, jos sattuu oleen sielläpäin liikkeellä.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Eilen illalla paisteli aurinko ja kävin fiilistelemässä kameran kanssa. Sääli, että Youtube mössäsi kuvanlaadun. Elä kato fullscriininä  :Vink:

----------


## a-o

Tuli tuossa poronkakkaa isosta mustasta pyörästä pestessä mieleen, että nyt on kyllä aika painava laitos kyseessä.

Vaaka pysähtyi lukemaan 19,1kg. Ja ihan mukava sillä oli silti pari päivää hissukseen polkea.

----------


## IncBuff

> Löysin Oulusta treenipaikan! Fatboylla hauska rata,,,
> edit...mutkan yläreunasta saa hyvät vauhdit. Alareunasta loppuu vauhti ja pumppauskaan ei auta. No en osaakkaan vielä, mutta pakko kävästä joku ilta ihan kunnolla treenaamassa :-)



Hintassa Hovinsuon dirtti-radalla on myös pump trackki jolla onnistuu läskilläkin ajo.

----------


## Kemizti

Vielä joutuu vaan fiilisteleen, kun osa osista jälkitoinituksessa..

----------


## SFK

Pistä ny Kemizti äkkia kasaan ja kerro ajokokemuksii!!
Aivan hullun siistin näköinen oli runko kun kävin sitä perjantaina hiplaamassa... Isoja omistushaluja herätti!!!
Niin ja lisää kuvia kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## stumpe

^Mikä runko?

----------


## Ski

https://youtu.be/3uMRpNwelDk

----------


## SFK

Voihan sen niinkin ilmaista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jha

Syötteellä fiilikset kohillaan 😊

----------


## Ski

uuh komiaa on ! 

Ja partaukkojen tekstiä ei kannata niin tarkasti kuunnella  :Hymy:  , se vaan Rungon nimi löytyy laulusta  :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> uuh komiaa on ! 
> 
> Ja partaukkojen tekstiä ei kannata niin tarkasti kuunnella  , se vaan Rungon nimi löytyy laulusta



"Tidify da, sinmah gough dah hep haing ding fum gogamamo." :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ski

aivan loistavaa !

----------


## Wilikki

Pikkumiehen kans fiilistelyä. 

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Hyvä fiilis!

----------


## brilleaux

> Pikkumiehen kans fiilistelyä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Upea. Tämä nousee ketjun 1. sijalle. Herkistävää.

----------


## Wilikki

Kiitos kiitos!  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mutanaama

Ihan parhautta!!!!

----------


## Ski

Tuommoinen taulu löytyy sitten sieltä ukin hirsitalon kammarin seinältä ! Hieno !

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuo kannattais pistää jakoon vaikka Fat bike finlandin fb sivuille, sen verran hyvä otos!

----------


## Kemizti

> Tuo kannattais pistää jakoon vaikka Fat bike finlandin fb sivuille, sen verran hyvä otos!



+1 tälle..

----------


## Wilikki

Pitääpä laittaa  :Hymy:  kiitokset vielä!

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> Tuo kannattais pistää jakoon vaikka Fat bike finlandin fb sivuille, sen verran hyvä otos!



+1 suositus täältä myös.

----------


## mutanaama

Laitatko kuvaan vaikka nimesi, niin voi jakaa muuallekin.

----------


## Wilikki

Laitan kun pääsen koneelle.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wilikki

> Pikkumiehen kans fiilistelyä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Lisätty kuvaajan nimmari, elikkäs saa jakaa joka tahtoo  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

Eipä se kuva kehuista kulu niin kehun minäkin.

----------


## OKS

Wilikin kuvassa jotenkin hieno tunnelma, mistä kaikesta se sitten johtuukin.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Eipä se kuva kehuista kulu niin kehun minäkin.



Minä ja.

----------


## a-o

Tältä näyttää polku ison läskin kyydistä

----------


## makton

Ei pääse maisema ja näsinneula oikein oikeuksiinsa kännykän kameralla. Kyllä se on vain pakko todeta, että ei ole täpäri mun pyörä. Harharetkien jälkeen sitä aina palaa läskin seuraan.

----------


## artzi

Aamuyön seikkailu jossain lähellä Harjavaltaa. Hieno kuutamo, vain lumi puuttui niin olisi voinut ajaa ilman valoja!

----------


## Ansis

Palojärven laavulta

----------


## PK1

Vihdoinkin pääsee käsivammainen mutzia kopeloimaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jpf

Upouuden läskin kanssa Lahdesjärven rannalla. Oli oikein hieno keli saada ensituntumaa 27.5 tuumaisista Hodageista.

----------


## Hääppönen

> *nips*



Tuo on kyllä perverssin hyvän näköinen aihio. Betadinen värinen runko...hmmmmmm.  :Cool:  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kävin ajamassa etanan kanssa kilpaa, mutta sitte ilmeni et se oli doupannu ittensä.

----------


## Jha

Miltä 27.5 hodaggi vaikutti verrattuna 26:een?

----------


## jpf

> Miltä 27.5 hodaggi vaikutti verrattuna 26:een?



Vähän on vaikea vielä sanoa näin yhden illan perusteella.

 Omat läskikokemukset tähän mennessä rajoittuvat noin puolen vuoden ajeluun Fatboy SE:llä ja Ground Control renkailla, joihin verrattuna 27.5 Hodag on toki erilainen. Rengas on selvästi kovempi kuin oikea läskirengas, mutta osa kovuudesta voi johtua sisureista; varmaankin tänään pääsen kokeilemaan renkaita litkutettuna. Eilen polut (myös juuret ja kivet) olivat kuivia, joten pidon kanssa ei ollut ongelmia.

Ensi vaikutelman perusteella tuntuu, että nyt ei ole kyse läskirenkaasta vaan jostain läskin ja normirenkaan välillä olevasta. Vaikutelma vastaa ennakko-odotuksiani, mutta katsotaan nyt mitä mieltä olen seuraavan lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Api76

Joko saa fiilistellä läski ketjussa kun "tilaa" nappulaa on painettu?  Canyon dude 8 olis tulossa, ja talvi!

----------


## Jaakkomoi

Fiilistelyä Norjan maalta...

----------


## Jha

Kiitti jpf kommentista! Jos tulee 9.6 hankittua niin talveksi varmaan tulee 26 vannesetti hankintaan.
Loistavia kuvia!!

----------


## TheMiklu

Api tottakai saa fiilistellä!

Jaakkomoilta hineoja kuveja.

----------


## brilleaux

Tänään otettiin kosteampi pidennetty työmatka. Pimeää oli. Ja tarvinneeko sanoa; liukasta.




Sienetkin näytti kummallisilta.



Keskenhän leikki tietysti jäi. Etsittävä kestävämpi kumi/ajettava kovemmilla paineilla jne..

----------


## Highlander

Varmaan uutuuden viehätys tai joku perversio pakottanut tällä viikolla ottaa tuon läskin alle työmatkallekin joka päivä. On sillä kiva jurnuttaa asfaltillakin...ajaessa on jotenkin turvallisen tuntuinen olo :Nolous:  Aamulla ajoin ekan kerran sateella...hieman yllättävää oli, että takamus kastui vähemmän kuin odotin ilman lokareita :No huh!:  Pyörän kokokin on just passeli kuten ennalta arvioin 17,5...ostin siis vähän käytettynä ja ilman koeajoa. Luulin, että persus olisi jo tottunut satulaan kuin satulaan vuosien varrella, mutta onpa tuollainen hiilikuitusatula pirun kova vaan.

----------


## markettipyörämies

^ Mikä satula? Jotkut on aivan saatanallisen kovia, kun toiset taas joustaa mukavasti. Esim. Speedneedle on mukava ja veljenpojan kiinankuitu muistutti ratakiskon päällä istumista.

----------


## Highlander

> ^ Mikä satula? Jotkut on aivan saatanallisen kovia, kun toiset taas joustaa mukavasti. Esim. Speedneedle on mukava ja veljenpojan kiinankuitu muistutti ratakiskon päällä istumista.



Enpäs ole muuten edes katsonut tarkemmin...voivat kyllä olla juurikin jotain merkittömiä. Edellinen omistaja oli vaihtanut satulan, satulatolpan, stemmin sekä tangon kuituun. Kyllä tuossa toivoa silti on...ensimmäinen lenkki oli vaan liian pitkä uudella satulalla.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Mitä vittua, taivaskin on Duden värinen.

----------


## Taimo M.

Hyve kuva tämä! Peukku peukku!!

----------


## JaSa

Alkuviikolla Salsailemassa auringonlaskun aikaan

----------


## Polun tukko

Keuhkokuume,myyräkuume ja pienimuotoinen sepsis. Oikein mukava viikko ollut. Vuorokausi oltu osastolla sydänvalvonnassa. En taija ajella viikonloppuna polkuja

----------


## markettipyörämies

^ Perhana, otahan iisisti ja pikaista paranemista! Jos käyt kahviossa, muista pyytää oikeanlainen rullatuoli:

----------


## Polun tukko

🏽^

----------


## J.Kottenberg

P...a mäihä.  Kyllä noista paranee. Mutta kannattaa ehtottomasti hoitaa kunnolla pois.  Paljon parempi huilata viikko liikaa kuin hätäillä.  Jälkitaudin aivan varmasti vakavia.  
Toisaalta, nythän on aikaa surffailla.  Tiedä mitä kivaa löytyy.

----------


## TheMiklu

Melkosen koktailin oot tautia keränny! 
Paranemisia!

----------


## Polun tukko

> Melkosen koktailin oot tautia keränny! 
> Paranemisia!



http://youtu.be/t99KH0TR-J4

----------


## palikka86



----------


## TheMiklu

No nyt on syksyfiilistä! Ihq pyörä sulla  :Hymy:

----------


## Wilikki

Olipa hyvä keli käydä pikku aamulenkillä. Mittari näytti nollaa ja aurinko paisto  


Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

Moro

Litkutuksen testailua Fatboylla. Ajoin extreme reitit läpi ja ei mitään ongelmaa. Se sisäkumien ylimääräinen pompotus oli poistunut ja muutenkin pehmeämpi ajo sekä rullaus. Ohessa kuva :-)

----------


## jcool

> Olipa hyvä keli käydä pikku aamulenkillä. Mittari näytti nollaa ja aurinko paisto



Hieno Trekki! Mikä pyörän malli ja renkaan leveys?

----------


## Wilikki

Kiitti! Farley 5 ja 4.7"

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jahvetti

Lisää trekki-fiilistelyjä :Hymy:  Palaneen motellin uimarannalla salkolanjärvellä

----------


## jpf

Lisää Trek-fiilistelyjä: Kangasalan Roineen vedenpinta on melko matalalla ja Vehoniemen harjun kohdalla rannalla pystyi ajamaan.

----------


## Ski

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Marsusram

Mutaisilla pätkillä sai fiilistellä kantavuutta ihan kunnolla, välillä vaan piti nousta kallioillekin.

----------


## Antza44

Saatiin Launtai-illan läski fiilistelylle pari kapostakin mukaan.

Profiilin päivitystä Kettarlammelta.

Makkaranpaisto fiilistelyt Hollolan Kettarlammella.

5V Läski konkari kehui ettei tuntunu missään, gepsi kuitenkin näytti 14km polkua jääneen taakse tuolla retkellä.

----------


## Smo

> Lisää trekki-fiilistelyjä Palaneen motellin uimarannalla salkolanjärvellä



Kah mökkinurkilla käyny.. missäpäin ajelit?

----------


## tinke77

On nuo junnuläskit vaan hellyttäviä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

> Kah mökkinurkilla käyny.. missäpäin ajelit?



Mökki tässä lähistöllä itselläkin niin tulee täällä ajeltua ympäriinsä sieniä etsien. Tänään Letkun kautta Liesjärven puiston läpi(sitä sallittua reittiä) tuonne rannalle ja siitä hiidenlinnalle ja Somerniemeen, sitten takasin mökille.

----------


## Smo

> Mökki tässä lähistöllä itselläkin niin tulee täällä ajeltua ympäriinsä sieniä etsien. Tänään Letkun kautta Liesjärven puiston läpi(sitä sallittua reittiä) tuonne rannalle ja siitä hiidenlinnalle ja Somerniemeen, sitten takasin mökille.



Kait oikaisit metsätietä sen rikkinäisen sillan reitin tuohon? .. Mielenkiintoista .. pitänee privailla joskus, pidempään pörräilly tuolla ympäriinsä kaikilla välineillä.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Kait oikaisit metsätietä sen rikkinäisen sillan reitin tuohon?



En, vähän vielä vierasta aluetta kun tämän kesän vasta ajellut pyörällä täällä. Vinkit paikoista otan oikein mielellään vastaan :Hymy:

----------


## Artsi

Moro,

En oikein löytänyt sopivaa ketjua kysymykselle, joten pilaan teidän fiilistelyt  :Vink: 

Onnistuin tuossa viikko takaperin rikkomaan kaatumalla cc-pyöräni ja lasten kuljettamiseen käytössä olevan NordicCab kärryn. Kummatkin menevät nyt näillä näkymin vaihtoon ja Fatbiket ovat alkaneet miellyttämään silmää, vaikka olenkin naureskellut aina hulluille, jotka noilla isorenkaisilla ajaa päällystetyillä teillä. 
Kävin viikon googlettelun ja läskivideoiden katselun jälkeen testaamassa Konan Wo 2016 mallia ja olen kyllä aika myyty. Metsään tai maastoon en Konalla päässyt, koska kaatuessa meni hiukka luita poikki.

Kysymys kuuluukin, olisiko n.1500€ budjetilla läskistä (Kona, Rose, White, one, spessu) työmatka, hupiajelu, kärrynveto-käyttöön ympäri vuoden. Asun keskuspuiston vieressä ja polkurymistely on alkanut kiinnostamaan yhden maantiepyörän ja cc:n jälkeen, vaikka kokemusta maastoajoista ei ole. Työmatka 15km suunta (HKI keskustasta -> Vantaalle esim. keskuspuiston kautta polkuja tai hiekkateitä / kelvejä pitkin) tulee ajeltua noin 2-3krt viikossa.

Kaaduttu pyörä oli n.8kg crossari canteilla ja oikeastaan ainoa harmitus pyörässä oli se, että mielestäni se ei sopinut poluille tai edes huonommille teille. Lisäksi viime talvi meni perseelleen tappajasepelin ja puhkeavien renkaiden kanssa pelleillessä. 
Täysin ainoaksi pyöräksi en läskiä hankkisi,  sillä maantiepyörän virkaa voisi hoitaa sinkula, joka on yleensä käytössä kun työskentelen / kokoustelen kantakapungissa. Muksuja kärryllä tuli vedettyä viime kesänä noin 500-600km ja mielestäni cc-pyörä oli siihen täydellinen. 

Olen siis jo lähes hankkimassa ekaa läskiä, mutta rupesin pohtimaan, että muksujakin pitäisi päästä kuskaamaa retkille jne. ja sitä en viitsi tehdä 50/18 välitteisellä sinkulalla ja slickseillä. NordicCapin vaunun kiinnitys varmaan toimii, mutta vihaankohan itseäni esim. 50km asfalttilenkin jälkeen, kun perässä roikkuu vielä n. 40kg huutava taakka ja edellä köykäisesti painelee rouva rullaavalla crossarillaan  
Varmaan yksilö ja reisikysymys, mutta kommentoikaa miten ajattelette tämän omalle kohdallenne? 
Toinen vaihtoehto on sitten se Cyclocrossari, todennäköisesti mallia Italialainen ja jatkan kumarassa tempomista Jatkossakin ;D

Kiitos jo etukäteen!

----------


## petjala

Ihiihiihihihihihi.

----------


## mutanaama

Onpas vinkeen värinen runko.

----------


## Tank Driver

On se kiva. Niin kiva se on.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Petjalalla uus pöörä? on kyllä maukas!

----------


## Ski

> Moro,
> 
> En oikein löytänyt sopivaa ketjua kysymykselle, joten pilaan teidän fiilistelyt 
> 
> Kiitos jo etukäteen!



Ei tätä voi pilata mutta lueppa tuo läpi:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...4ski%E4-haussa

----------


## Artsi

Kiitos, en ollutkaan löytänyt tätä ketjua vielä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Metsään on tullut jo nääs.

----------


## Polun tukko

^evästauko alimmassa kuvassa?

----------


## Smo

> ^evästauko alimmassa kuvassa?



Kuski sammunu kesken lenkin. Joku ottanu kuvan kun on puhelinkin tangossa.

----------


## Eeteeku

Piti olla sunnuntailenkki metsäteillä, jotenkin vain löytyi parempia reittejä..

----------


## Oulunjulli

Harmaata ja äkkivetelää.

----------


## OKS

> 







> ^evästauko alimmassa kuvassa?







> Kuski sammunu kesken lenkin. Joku ottanu kuvan kun on puhelinkin tangossa.



Taitaa olla lavastettu kuva, kun on noin puhdas rengas.  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

Niin vissiin.

----------


## a-o

Röllimetsän röllipolulla viemässä pikkuröllille jätskiä



Ai niin, muodin mukaisesti ICT pääsi laihdutuskuurille, 1,2kg etutarakka jäi talliin! Mutta on se vaan hyvä ajjaa!

----------


## Polun tukko

> Niin vissiin.



Villahousut? Muuta outoa en kuvassa näje.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ruhje. Jotta nutullaan on käyty.

----------


## Lauttis

Syksy ja valokelit. Lentokonekin tuli ensimmäiseen kuvatukseen mukaan.

----------


## marmar

> .........
> Kaaduttu pyörä oli n.8kg crossari canteilla ja oikeastaan ainoa harmitus pyörässä oli se, että mielestäni se ei sopinut poluille tai edes huonommille teille. Lisäksi viime talvi meni perseelleen tappajasepelin ja puhkeavien renkaiden kanssa pelleillessä. 
> .........
> 
> Olen siis jo lähes hankkimassa ekaa läskiä, mutta rupesin pohtimaan, että muksujakin pitäisi päästä kuskaamaa retkille jne. ja sitä en viitsi tehdä 50/18 välitteisellä sinkulalla ja slickseillä. NordicCapin vaunun kiinnitys varmaan toimii, mutta vihaankohan itseäni esim. 50km asfalttilenkin jälkeen, kun perässä roikkuu vielä n. 40kg huutava taakka ja edellä köykäisesti painelee rouva rullaavalla crossarillaan  
> Varmaan yksilö ja reisikysymys, mutta kommentoikaa miten ajattelette tämän omalle kohdallenne? 
> Toinen vaihtoehto on sitten se Cyclocrossari, todennäköisesti mallia Italialainen ja jatkan kumarassa tempomista Jatkossakin ;D



Ensimäisen kerran kun eksyt sillä läskillä soratielle, niin ihmettelet, että miksi ylitäätään olet Cyclolla kärryä kiskonut. Kärry on sellainen ankkuri, että läski kohtuu reilusti paineistetuilla renkailla (0,6...0,9 bar) sopii sen eteen oikein mainiosti veturiksi. Läskin ja Cyclon ero hukku kohinaan. Läskillä ja leveällä tangolla ei tarvi jännätä soralla lähteekö lapasesta. Minulle laskissä suurin yllätys oli, että kuinka mainio soratiepyörä se on. Rullaa, pitää ja on mukava. Läskin ollessa takuukorjauksessa ajelin 29 jäykkäperällä ja kun palasin läskin kanssa samoille reiteille, niin kyllä se ero pidossa oli aika huima. Maasturissa takana 2,4" leveä X-king ja edessä 2,25" leveä Rocket Ron. Karkeammalla rengastuksella saisi varmaan lisäpitoa maasturiinkin, mutta häviäiskö sitten jo rullaavuudessa läskille? Toisaalta voi olla että sopivalla pinnalla mikään muu kuin leveys ei auta.

Pisin lenkki tuolla läskillä on reilu satanen, josta 70 km asfaltilla. Ainoa mikä asfaltilla nyppi oli Jumbo Jimien äänekkyys, mutta tuostakin pääsee varmaan eroon sopivilla renkailla.

----------


## Coppi

Lauantaina hieno syksyinen ajokeli. Porukkaa runsaasti ulkoilemassa, hirvimiehiä passissa ja nuorilta partiolaisilta respektiä läskipyöräilijälle.

----------


## mvk_nurmi

> Pisin lenkki tuolla läskillä on reilu satanen, josta 70 km asfaltilla. Ainoa mikä asfaltilla nyppi oli Jumbo Jimien äänekkyys, mutta tuostakin pääsee varmaan eroon sopivilla renkailla.



Miten JJ kestää asfalttia pitkiä matkoja . Mulla on polku pyöräillessä takarengas selvästi kulunut, kun edessä on vielä "valukarvatkin" jäljellä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jii8

Ei kai se väärin oo lainaläskillä fiilistellä:

----------


## tinke77

Aina on oikein fiilistellä läskillä!  :Hymy:

----------


## jakkok

Kyllä ja lainaaminen voi tulla kalliiksi jos lainaa parempaa ku itellä

----------


## markettipyörämies

Vaikka pyörä ei flunssan jäljiltä oikein kulkenutkaan niin fiilikset oli taas tapissa  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

Aamulenkillä joutsenia katsomassa ja kuvaamassa.

----------


## a-o

no on taas hienoja kuvia! Syksy on kaunista aikaa!

----------


## Gnsta

Rovaniemellä, Niva-/olkkavaarassa

----------


## willes

Eka kunnon valolenkki kahdella Dudella

----------


## markettipyörämies



----------


## heccu

^Eiks sun valot näytä vähän liian ylös 😉.  Hieno kuva.

----------


## Wilikki

> 



Hieno kuva!  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukkis

Fiilistelin eilen kantamalla elokuun lopusta asti etukuistilla ajamattomana seisseen paksun takakuistille siivouksen yhteydessä.
Vieläköhän tuolla jossain vaiheessa innostuis ajamaankin, nyt ei kiinnosta vähääkään  :Irvistys:

----------


## OKS

> 



Hieno on. Komeasti loimotti täällä Napapiirilläkin.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Jep, oli eilen aivan älyttömän hienot tulet. Koronakin pyöri suoraan yläpuolella, harmi vaan kun olin sähkölinjan alla niin jäi narut kuvaan. Parhaillaan oli niin kirkkaat, että näki kulkea ilman valoa. Aika fiiliksissä sai taas olla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kuvissakin hienoja.  Varmaan livenä melkoiset näkymät.

Vantaalla ei ilta/yötaivaalla näy kuin urbaani valosaaste ja hyvällä ilmalla jokunen tähti.

----------


## vitsku

Olipa komee keli fiilistellä eilen. 
Vaikka taistelupari ei omaakaan läskiä sulassa sovussa matka taittui.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Eipä meinannut tulla taas ajamisesta mitään, kun taivaalla oli valoshow päällä.



Pakkastakin oli kivasti, märät paikat jo mukavasti jäässä (kuten myös kuskin varpaat, kengänsuojat olis hyvät).

----------


## artzi

Torronsuon kansallispuistoon saa mennä aika aikaisin jos haluaa olla ensimmäinen tornissa. Onnistuin kun olin paikalla vähän jälkeen viiden   :Cool:  Monennäköistä heppua oli liikkeellä isot kamerat selässä. Myöhemmin näytti aika hienolta kun aamuaurinko alkoi sulattaa huurteita pois.

----------


## brilleaux

Nyt on porukalla ollut upeita fiilistelyhetkiä!
Isoja peukkuja. (y)

----------


## OKS

> Nyt on porukalla ollut upeita fiilistelyhetkiä!



Noin on. Hienosti on hyödynnetty komeat syyskelit.

Eilinen lomapäivä meni myös osittain läskeillessä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Tää ketju summa aikas hyvin sen, että oha tää Suomi aikasta nätti maa!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## tinke77

Nämä huurteiset pakkasaamut on kyllä hienoa aikaa, eikä ötököitäkään ole enää!...toki illallakin huurteiset ovat kivoja  :Vink:

----------


## PK1

Tehtiin äiteen kanssa häämatka keinukallion laelle.
 Ranne kesti hyvin, huomenna voikin laittaa piilarit päähän ja lähteä metsään pulled porkin hautumista odotellessa.
 Pieniä huomioita: 
 32t ovaaliratas oli aika makee, just jakso narujalka sillä sitkuttaa tonne mäen  päälle, eli saattaa riittää maastoonkin. Spessussa oli vertailun vuoksi  28T normiratas. 
 Rengastus on tosi pitävä, ja rullaa huonosti. Hodagit on pirusti paljon rullaavammat ja kevyemmät. 
 Joustoa ei sen kummemmin vielä päässyt testaamaan, mutta pehmeät kyydit mutsi antoi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zipo

Poteroista.

----------


## tinke77

> Tehtiin äiteen kanssa häämatka keinukallion laelle.
>  Ranne kesti hyvin, huomenna voikin laittaa piilarit päähän ja lähteä metsään pulled porkin hautumista odotellessa.
>  Pieniä huomioita: 
>  32t ovaaliratas oli aika makee, just jakso narujalka sillä sitkuttaa tonne mäen  päälle, eli saattaa riittää maastoonkin. Spessussa oli vertailun vuoksi  28T normiratas. 
>  Rengastus on tosi pitävä, ja rullaa huonosti. Hodagit on pirusti paljon rullaavammat ja kevyemmät. 
>  Joustoa ei sen kummemmin vielä päässyt testaamaan, mutta pehmeät kyydit mutsi antoi



Mie just äsken siun ex spessua koestin  :Hymy:

----------


## PK1

> Mie just äsken siun ex spessua koestin




Nonni, oliko hyvä?

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Nimimerkin mukaisessa paikassa.

----------


## tinke77

> Nonni, oliko hyvä?



Pikaisesti vaan pihassa kokeilin, ihan jees! Käytiin kaverin kans lenkillä, joka siulta sen osti..

----------


## Juha Rämälä

"Poljen autiota hiekkarantaa. 
Läskipyörän rengas kauas kantaa. 
On vapautta allain kaksin kappalein - Buddy ja Lou."

- Katri "fat4real" Helena 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## markettipyörämies

Tota äiteetä kun kattoo kuvasta, niin ensimmäisen kerran ikinä näyttää renkaat pieniltä. Onko se oikeesti noin massiivinen ilmestys luonnossa? Mikä helkatin rakennuskin sinne taustalle on menty pystyttämään, ei ollut viimeksi siellä kun ite kattelin tosta kameran kulmasta.

----------


## brilleaux

Eilen kävin luonnon väripalettia ihmettelemässä.
Valio-myrsky oli pastoroinut useat tykkitelypolut poikki kaatuneilla puilla.
En viittiny jänöhyppyä kokeilla..

----------


## PK1

> Tota äiteetä kun kattoo kuvasta, niin ensimmäisen kerran ikinä näyttää renkaat pieniltä. Onko se oikeesti noin massiivinen ilmestys luonnossa? Mikä helkatin rakennuskin sinne taustalle on menty pystyttämään, ei ollut viimeksi siellä kun ite kattelin tosta kameran kulmasta.




Ei se mamma mitenkään keijukaiselta näytä, vaan semmoselta turvalliselta mörssäriltä  :Hymy: 

Tohon rinteeseen on näköjään syksyn aikana rakennettu portaat ja toi muoviaita lienee joku työmaan aikainen aita.

----------


## sakkey

Ja horisontissa ääs-ryhmän varastot.

----------


## OKS

Parisuhde Kona WO:n kanssa täyttää tänään yhden vuoden. Merkkipäivän kunniaksi kierreltiin aamupäivän lenkillä tuttuja teitä ja polkuja ja käytiin keittämässä kahvit Pöyliövaaran laavulla. Tätäkin päivää komisti mitä erinomaisin sää. Kuluneen vuoden aikana nuorikko on tarjonnut papparaiselle hienoja hetkiä ja uusia kokemuksia ja vaikuttaa vahvasti siltä, että suhde tulee kestämään pitempään.

----------


## tinke77

Kyllä se wo mainio reissukaveri on  :Hymy:

----------


## PK1

Pakko se on vielä kerran spämmätä kun päästiin oikein metsään saakka. Hyvä laite, menee vähintäänkin sieltä mistä spessukin!

----------


## mvk14

Tänään kävin kylmälläluomalla farleyn kanssa fiilistelemässä. Keli mitä parhain ja rauhassa sai rymistellä ei muita kulkioita näkynyt. Suopaikat mukavasti kantoi jo pyörää.

Lähetetty minun D2403 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

wau ! onpa kommeita kuvia ! kunnon fiilistelyä !!!!!  :Hymy:

----------


## Wilikki

Kylläpä oli taas mukava käydä vähän kruisailee.

----------


## Ski

so true !!  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Nyt perun puheeni. Läski on hauska, ketterä, leikkisä ja monipuolinen fillari. Nyt muuttui käsitys kokonaan, on se hyvä.
Farley 9.6, tubelessina, tankona 780mm Renthal fatbar carbon, stemminä 35mm havoc. Uskomaton laite... Hämäräkuva, kun valoisaan aikaan en lenkille kerenny.

19.5 on just sopiva 182cm ajajalle.

----------


## mutanaama

Katoin ensin että fillarin merkki olis IKEA  :Hymy:

----------


## fättärix

> Kylläpä oli taas mukava käydä vähän kruisailee.



Mistä nuin hienoja tarroja saa?

----------


## Jahvetti

^2016 mallin Trekin rungossa tulee nuo mukana :Hymy:

----------


## Wilikki

Kohtuu kalliita tarroja  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jahvetti

No mut siinä saa paljon pyörää kaupan päälle :Hymy:

----------


## Wilikki

Abaut 15 kiloa  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakke81

> Katoin ensin että fillarin merkki olis IKEA



Eikö nää melkee oo mallia ikea, ensin ostetaan sitten läjätään kukin oma kokoon pano.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Abaut 15 kiloa



Reilun satkun kilo..onhan tuolla hintaa kyllä :Hymy:

----------


## fättärix

Okei, eipä oo tullu kateltua tuosta kulmasta ko. pyörää. Hauska yksityiskohta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

> Eikö nää melkee oo mallia ikea, ensin ostetaan sitten läjätään kukin oma kokoon pano.



Eikä kaikkia sopivia osia tule mukana :Hymy:

----------


## KHP

täs läskeilyssä tuntuu olevan oikea tunne kehissä, pitäisköhän hommata. Jos joku läskipyörämies lupaa hommata poolopyörän niin mää hommaan läskin:-)

----------


## mutanaama

Voi voi, monella on ollu poolopyöriä, fixejä, sinkuloita, jopa maantiefillareita. Ja kaiken maailman kikottimia siltä väliltä. Juuri nyt ei tunnu olevan tarvetta muulle. Mitä sitten vuoden tai parin päästä, tiedä häntä-

----------


## fättärix

Minkä kokoinen tuo Wilikin F5:nen on ja kuinka pitkä ite oot?

----------


## Wilikki

17.5 ja oon 172cm lyhyt.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jahvetti

> ..rikkinäisen sillan..



Onko se tämä?

----------


## missile

About yhtä nopeet ja saman painoiset...

----------


## Smo

> Onko se tämä?



Joo. Sit on uusi, kartoissa näkymätön pitkospuureitti Soukonkorven läpi sinne Savilahden nuotiopaikalle .. kauheen korkeat, metrin pitkokset  :Hymy:

----------


## peruspertti

Aina ei ole polkujen kunto täydellistä

----------


## markettipyörämies

Perussettiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Sundo

Hienoja paikkoja ja makeita kuvia.

----------


## mutanaama

Nii o  :Hymy:               .

----------


## pete+

Vaihteeksi metropolissa fiilistelemässä

----------


## Sundo

Pläski kävi tänään ihastelemassa vanhoja laivoja.

----------


## Gnsta

Lunni liukkaalla jäällä. Rovaniemi

----------


## adrianus

> About yhtä nopeet ja saman painoiset...





Minäkin löysin teräsrunkoisella toisen teräsrunkoisen...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## palikka86

Kyllä syksyllä aamut on hienoja.

----------


## brilleaux

Eilen taas kelpasi juNppailla ja fiilistellä syysmaisemia.

----------


## TomiKoo

Renkaanvaihdon jälkeinen lenkki, kirittäjiä (7v ja 8v nappulat) kiinnosti enemmän leipien heittely, kuin pyöräily.  :Hymy:  Hyvä fiilis, kun antibiootti tuntuu purevan flunssan jälkitautiin ja olo kohenee hiljalleen. Viikon jos vielä malttaisi ottaa rauhassa.

----------


## PTS

Sorsia ja rappusia...

----------


## oldoc

Viikko sitten Ylläksellä. Pikkupakkasta ja kirkas sää. Kyllä kelpasi! Samanlaista pakkassäätä on tosin ollut täällä Lapissa koko viikon.

----------


## juho_u

Eka lumikuva, tänne kans (siis lunta).

----------


## Juze



----------


## Volvospede

Kävin joutessani fiilistelemässä biitsillä Tampereella.

----------


## macci



----------


## Wilikki

> 



Meni hetki tajuta, että mitä kuvassa tapahtuu  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Todellakin...

Mutta hei kohta tulee TALVI!  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wilikki

Jos kiireiltä kerkiän niin huomenna tulee valojen testaus kuvia. Tänään asensin tuikun pyörään ja huomenna vielä kypärään pistevalo. eipä tarvi enää pelätä mörköjä 💪

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Timppa H

Kävin fiilistelemässä eilisen oktoberin happoja pois pääst... eikäku jaloista  :Leveä hymy: 

On taas hienoja kuvia.

----------


## Tank Driver

Onpas maccilla ruma etukiakko.

----------


## Ski



----------


## zander

Kaikkeen se läski käy, hirvihaukullekin pääsee ryömimään  :Hymy:

----------


## Taimo M.

^ Ja Gnsta:n kokeillu jäänpaksuutta läskillä ja sitte vasta "kepillä" notta miten kestää hakea pois...  :Cool:

----------


## star trek

Sinne putos takarengas suohon, ei vielä kaikinpaikoin ollu tarpeeks jäässä  :Hymy:

----------


## missile

> Kaikkeen se läski käy, hirvihaukullekin pääsee ryömimään



Millä vapaarattaalla?

----------


## zander

> Kaikkeen se läski käy, hirvihaukullekin pääsee ryömimään







> Millä vapaarattaalla?



Ski vois vastata, hänen kuvassaan näyttäis hirviä ja koiria läskin seurassa olevan.

----------


## a-o

Skin tapauksessa vapaarattaan ääni ei taida päästä hirviä säikyttämään -pyörää ajetaan veto päällä :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr
Tuli käytyä Levillä pyörähtämässä viimeviikolla. Omaa pyörää ei ollut mukana vaan vuokrasin sieltä Fattyn kolmeksi päiväksi, maksoin kuitenkin vain kahdesta tiettyjen juttujen johdosta. Maisemat ja kelit oli huikeat ja revontulishowta sai ihastella joka ilta/yö, mutta omaa läskiä tuli todella ikävä. Kolmena päivänä tuli ajeltua kun oli pyörä tullut vuokrattua. Näin ekakertalaisena pyörän kanssa vaikeutena oli löytää sopivia ajoreittejä, valinnan varaa oli sen verran paljon. Pelkkä kartta ei kerro riittävästi reittien ajettavuudesta.
 Vuokraratsun kunto vaan ei ollut mikään hyvä, mutta valinnan varaa sillä hetkellä ei juurikaan ollut. Vaikka takana oli HüDü ja edessä Floateri, ei pyörä rullannut yhtään, meno oli pahimmillaan kuin tervassa olisi ajanut. Sisurireita oli ainakin vaihdettu toiseen päähän, kun venttiilit oli eriparia. Ohjauslaakerissa oli väljää kun hain pyörän, jonka tosin itse kiristelin heti siinä tiskillä, takajarrussa oli jotain häikkää - todennäköisesti ilmattava ja vaihteetkaan ei toiminut ihan kunnolla ennen kuin itse säädin niitä. Lisäksi ketjut oli aivan kuivat, oli pakko käydä laittamassa erikseen voitelua niihin vuokraamolla. Jos olisin kokeillut ekaa kertaa fatbikeä tuolla, olisin ihmetellyt pyöristä käynnissä olevaa hypeä. Ajettavan alustan vaikutus korostuu moninkertaisesta painavilla sisureilla ja jos ei ole täyttä luottoa kalustoon muutenkaan, ei se ajo ole ihan sitä mitä pitäisi. Sen verran kaukana oli vuokrapyörä omasta. Sääli ettei vuokrakalustosta pidetä oikeasti kunnolla huolta. Tottakai ne kuluu käytössä, mutta kun asiakas hakee pyörää, ei siinä saisi olla mitään tuollaisia säädön puutteesta johtuvia vikoja /ongelmia. Ongelmista huolimatta, ketju oli kireällä ja matka eteni.
Seuraavan kerran toisella pyörällä, toivottavasti omalla.
ps. Kun lähdin ekaa kertaa reissun jälkeen töihin omalla Fattyllä, tuntui että se ihan karkaa käsistä - asfaltillakin. Tubeleksen riemua.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Ski vois vastata, hänen kuvassaan näyttäis hirviä ja koiria läskin seurassa olevan.



Paikalla!
Eli kaiken vapaaratas, laakeri, ohjainlaakeri, rengas ja 1x1x keskustelun käydessä täydellä teholla pitää sanoa että alla hiljaisesti naksutti Salsa 3 by Formula takanapa suljetulla vapaarattaalla  :Hymy:  
Tää orggis Trek Farley on kyllä ollu hyvä ja ketterä metsäkone.

Koirat toi hirvet melkein syliin ja oisivat tulleetki mutta horiahin (ei pelottanu ) nii en ihan lähikuvaa saanu

----------


## Timppa H

[QUOTE=Optiflow;.... hyviä kuveja.....  :Hymy: [/QUOTE]

Jaaha, täytyy se oma sitten vissin tuonne raahata, jos/kun sinne pääsee :/. Kiitos rapsasta.

----------


## Coppi

Kai se talvi sieltä eteläänkin pikku hiljaa on tulossa. Tänä aamuna metsälampi oli jo saanut ohuehkon jääpeitteen.

----------


## vitsku

Tällästä tänään.

----------


## OKS

> 



Kävitkö Napapiirin retkeilyalueella ajelemassa? Sielläkin on pitkokset paikoin tuossa kunnossa.

----------


## Wilikki

Pikku lenkin kerkesin käydä testaamassa valoja ja kyllähän nuilla tuntui näkevän. Samalla tuli kokeiltua tuota akselivälin säätöä ja häätyy kyllä myöntää, että vaikutus oli yllättävän suuri. Vaikka akseliväli ei lyhentynyt kun 1.5cm niin pyörä tuntui paljon ketterämmältä.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JYLY



----------


## macci

> Onpas maccilla ruma etukiakko.



No onhan se ihan pelle, mutta koko onkin tärkeintä. Eilenkin joku lenkillä kommentoi miten iso on (HUOM siis eturengas).

Hyvin on pelittänyt, tubeless onnistui helposti pumpulla pumppaillen jne.

Pitää askarrella takakiekko tässä jossain kohtaa paikalleen että balanssi/zen löytyy. Ja keltaiset gripit. Ja kullanväriset ketjut.

----------


## VSS

> Tämähän ei varsinaisesti liity pyöräilyyn mitenkään, eihän 
> 
> http://www.taloussanomat.fi/dilbert/dilbert.php



Korjasin.



Ei herneitä...

----------


## Wilikki

> Korjasin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ei herneitä...



Ei näy ainakaan puhelimella.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VSS

> Ei näy ainakaan puhelimella.
> 
> Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No jos nyt

----------


## Wilikki

> No jos nyt



Nyt näkyy  



Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juze

> Kävitkö Napapiirin retkeilyalueella ajelemassa? Sielläkin on pitkokset paikoin tuossa kunnossa.



Tuossa "takapihalla", mäntyvaara-mellavaara vanhalla pätkällä. Menee vieressä uudetki mutta se ei ole niin hauska pätkä

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
>  Sääli ettei vuokrakalustosta pidetä oikeasti kunnolla huolta. Tottakai ne kuluu käytössä, mutta kun asiakas hakee pyörää, ei siinä saisi olla mitään tuollaisia säädön puutteesta johtuvia vikoja /ongelmia. Ongelmista huolimatta, ketju oli kireällä ja matka eteni.
> Seuraavan kerran toisella pyörällä, toivottavasti omalla.



No, ainakin hienot maisemat oli reissun ilona.

Tuo kuvaamasi toimintatapa on varsin yleinen suomalaisessa bisneksessä.  Ei näytä olevan vähääkään tärkeätä että voitaisiin palvella asiakkaita laadukkaasti ja niin että asiakas tulee toistekin ja kertoo tuttavilleen suosituksia.

Tärkeätä sen sijaan näyttää olevan saada tuottoa mahdollisimman vähällä vaivalla ja ilmeisesti jatkuvuutta ajatellaan niin että "loppuu tämä kuitenkin joskus niin mitä väliä?"

Olen käynyt monilla nimekkäillä leirintäalueilla ja sielläkin varsin usein tilanne on se että vastaanotossa pyörii useampikin tyttö joutilaan näköisenä ja samaan aikaan esimerkiksi saniteettitilat ovat epäsiistit ja kipeästi siivouksen tarpeessa ja monet rakennukset ulkoapäin sen näköisiä että viimeksi ovat maalia tai pientä korjausta viimeksi saaneet ensimmäisen etykin aikaan. 

Toi pyörävuokraus voisi olla hyvä lisäbisnes jos kalusto olisi asiallista ja kunnossa.  Noi mainitsemasi viat eivät olisi olleet kalliita korjattavia vuokraamolle. Lähinnä asennekysymyksiä. Pienellä vaivalla olisi saatu tyytyväinen asiakas. Ja hyvää mainosta.
Tämä "nykyaikainen" tapa toimia parantaa  lähinnä Thulen ja vastaavien pyörätelineiden valmistajien bisnestä kun moni katsoo parhaaksi ottaa mukaan oman pyörän eikä halua pilata fiiliksiä toimimattomalla pyörällä ja mahdollisesti maksaa vielä kovan hinnan kaikesta.

Tässä nyt ei ollut mitään uutta.  Vahvistaa vain aikaisempia kokemuksia ja tietoja.  Ja jos lappiin tulee lähdettyä niin omat fillarit mukaan tottakai.

----------


## pete+

Minusta on hienoa, että on jotain palveluja josta voi vuorata kalustoa.  On sanottava, että en kyllä tunne tuota vuorausbusinesta lainkaan ja siksi sitä onkin helppo kommentoida.  Minusta realismia on, että vuokrakaluston ei voi olla sillä tasolla kuin huippukalusto ihan kustannussyistä.  Tuskin kaikilla on varaa maksaa sitä (eli eivät vuoraa kun pitäävät kalliina) mitä kaluston pitäminen koko aina huippukunnossa vaatii.  Varsinkin jos vuokraajia on vähän kun markkinat on pienet homman kannattavuus voi olla heikkoa.   Nostan hattua kun joillakin on edes jotain tällaistakin kalustoa tarjolla.   Kyllä se läskin kulku itsellä ainakin on enemmän omista pohkeista kiinni kun kalustosta.  Meinaan, että tuskin se parempi kalusto niin järkyttävästi menoa parantaisi.

----------


## pilari

> Minusta on hienoa, että on jotain palveluja josta voi vuorata kalustoa.  On sanottava, että en kyllä tunne tuota vuorausbusinesta lainkaan ja siksi sitä onkin helppo kommentoida.  Minusta realismia on, että vuokrakaluston ei voi olla sillä tasolla kuin huippukalusto ihan kustannussyistä.  Tuskin kaikilla on varaa maksaa sitä (eli eivät vuoraa kun pitäävät kalliina) mitä kaluston pitäminen koko aina huippukunnossa vaatii.  Varsinkin jos vuokraajia on vähän kun markkinat on pienet homman kannattavuus voi olla heikkoa.   Nostan hattua kun joillakin on edes jotain tällaistakin kalustoa tarjolla.   Kyllä se läskin kulku itsellä ainakin on enemmän omista pohkeista kiinni kun kalustosta.  Meinaan, että tuskin se parempi kalusto niin järkyttävästi menoa parantaisi.



Kyllä vuokrakaluston kunnossa pitää olla. Niin fillareilla kuin muullakin. Kerran reissussa vuokrasin lumilaudan Seattlesta ja kävin paikallisella kummulla lautailemassa. Sen jälkeen en ole lautaa vuokrannut vaan kuskannut omaa mukana. Mitä hienommat mestat on, sitä enemmän ottaa pattiin tuskailla vehkeitten kanssa. Ei niitten tartte olla malliston huipulta, mutta kunnossa ja toimivia. Esimerkissä ohjauslaakeri ei vaadi edes osia, eikä ketjurasvakaan paljoa maksa.

----------


## Optiflow

> Kyllä se läskin kulku itsellä ainakin on enemmän omista pohkeista kiinni kun kalustosta.  Meinaan, että tuskin se parempi kalusto niin järkyttävästi menoa parantaisi.



Nii...Tässä tapauksessa minulla on 4. talvi alkamassa samanlaisella pyörällä. Joten luulen tietäväni miten se voi liikkua. Tosin oma Fatty ei ole enää ihan alkuperäisessä kuosissa mm. takapakkaa on muutettu ja HüDüt on ghettotubeleksena. Suurin kritiikki kohdistui maksavalle asiakkaalle annettavan pyörän huoltamattomuuteen. Tosin olisinhan minäkin voinut jättää pyörän vuokraamatta. Silti kelit oli hyvät ja maisemat komeat.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Minusta on hienoa, että on jotain palveluja josta voi vuorata kalustoa.  On sanottava, että en kyllä tunne tuota vuorausbusinesta lainkaan ja siksi sitä onkin helppo kommentoida.  Minusta realismia on, että vuokrakaluston ei voi olla sillä tasolla kuin huippukalusto ihan kustannussyistä.  Tuskin kaikilla on varaa maksaa sitä (eli eivät vuoraa kun pitäävät kalliina) mitä kaluston pitäminen koko aina huippukunnossa vaatii.  Varsinkin jos vuokraajia on vähän kun markkinat on pienet homman kannattavuus voi olla heikkoa.   Nostan hattua kun joillakin on edes jotain tällaistakin kalustoa tarjolla.   Kyllä se läskin kulku itsellä ainakin on enemmän omista pohkeista kiinni kun kalustosta.  Meinaan, että tuskin se parempi kalusto niin järkyttävästi menoa parantaisi.



Vastauksessani en kritisoinut vuokrattavan kaluston tasoa sen laatuluokkaa tarkoittaen.  Arvostelin kaluston huollon puutteesta johtuvaa huonoa kuntoa ja tätä kautta odotettua alhaisempaa vastinetta maksetulle vuokralle.

Jos asiakas on vuokraamassa vaikkapa juurikin läskipyörää, voi hän helposti vuokrattavaa pyörää katsomalla  todeta mitä on maksamallaan rahalla saamassa käyttöönsä.  Onko kyseessä esimerkiksi vanhan näköinen Whiten karvalakkimalli tai uuden näköinen Canyonin Dude 9.0 SL.  Eli tältä osin selvä peli.
Mutta sitä, missä kunnossa tulevaa aiottua käyttöä ajatellen pyörä on, onkin paljon vaikeampi nähdä.  Osin jopa mahdoton.  En mene tässä yksityiskohtiin, jokaisen palstalaisen pitäisi tietää että pyörässä on paljon tekniikkaa jonka kunto vaikuttaa hyvinkin paljon ajamiseen.  Tältä osin peli ei ollut selvää.  En usko että vuokraaja ennen vuokrauspäätöstä luetteli kaikki viat.  Tästä oli kyse kommentissani.

Olen vuokrannut autoja. Usein sieltä halvemmasta päästä.  Siis sellaisia joilla ajamisessa ei varsinaisesta ajonautinnosta voida puhua vaan ovat tarkoitettuja siirtymiseen paikasta toiseen tai tavaran kuljettamiseen, mutta aina ne ovat olleet teknisesti täysin kunnossa.  Samaa pitäisi voida odottaa polkupyöränkin vuokraamisessa.

----------


## OKS

> Suurin kritiikki kohdistui maksavalle asiakkaalle annettavan pyörän huoltamattomuuteen.



Eiköhän pyörää vuokraava taho kanna jonkinlaisen vastuun, jos huoltamattoman tai huonosti huolletun pyörän vuokraaja teloo itsensä pyörän rikkoutumisesta johtuvassa onnettomuudessa.

----------


## jcool

Ohessa fiilistelyvideo :-) 

Pyöränä on Spessun Fatboy. Modeista sen verran, että jarrutkin ehti vaihtua videon kuvaamisen aikana. SLX jarrut + XT:n Ice tech levyt. Litkut on renkaissa ja paineet takana 0.5bar, sekä edessä 0.4bar. Tykkään ajella lyhyellä stemmillä, joka on Spankin valmistama tynkä. Penkki on SQLab active design ja sopii jäykkäperään täydellisesti. Jos joku vielä miettii joustotolppaa, kannattaa ensin tsekata ko. penkki. Penkin jousto-ominaisuudet ovat huikeat! Päävalo on Lumilight 2500, tankovalona Thrunite TN12(nw) ja olkapäällä toimii Zebralight SC600 L2. Thrunite lämminsävyisenä merkkaa kesällä/syksyllä maastoa paremmin, kuin vaalean sävyisempi valo(Zebra tai Lumilight). Olkapäävalo on uusi keksintö ja toimii täydellisesti. Ideana on merkata pyörän alustaa ja helpottaa kivikoissa ym. teknisissä paikoissa ajamista.

Ajomaasto videossa on Oulun Ellinmaan viidakot, Maikkulanrantaa ja sieltä ympäri radanvartta kaupunkia kohti. Ellinmaan viidakkoryteiköt on läskeilijälle mukava haaste - suosittelen! Videossa siis ränsistyneen sillan jälkeinen osio...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Eiköhän pyörää vuokraava taho kanna jonkinlaisen vastuun, jos huoltamattoman tai huonosti huolletun pyörän vuokraaja teloo itsensä pyörän rikkoutumisesta johtuvassa onnettomuudessa.



Kyllä. Juuri näin. Ainakin moraalisen vastuun. Siis jos sitä moraalia sattuu olemaan.

Mutta jos puhutaan jostain sellaisesta vastuusta joka realisoituu korvausten saamiseen niin ensiksi täytyy ainakin:

-pystyä näyttämään toteen että ko vika todella aiheutti onnettomuuden.
-pystyä näyttämään toteen että vika oli pyörässä jo vuokraajan sitä vastaanottaessa.

Eli jos vaikka vetää pahat lipat ja epäilee onnettomuuden johtuneen laiminlyödystä huollosta, pitäisi saada pyörä johonkin asiantuntijan tarkastettavaksi joka antaa lausunnon asiasta. Myös onnettomuuden silminnäkijät ovat tärkeä seikka.  Tämän jälkeen on mahdollisuudet alkaa neuvottelu korvauksista.  Jos vuokraaja ei suostu korvauksiin, jotka henkilövahinkotapauksissa voivat olla isoja, ei muuta kuin haastamaan vuokraaja oikeuteen. Tietysti kannattaa hankkia hyvä lakimies avustamaan.  Aikaa ja rahaa voi palaa varsin paljon.
Tämmöiset vastuuasiat eivät välttämättä ole aivan yksinkertaisia.

----------


## jcool

^eikös pyörää vuokraavat tahot korosta, että pyöräily on omalla vastuulla. Itse ainakin yrittäjänä laittaisin allekirjoittamaan lapun Amerikan malliin. Oisin saanu testata työkaverin pyörää jenkeissä, jos olisin allekirjoittanut lapun. Oli pari kaljaa verissä, joten jätinpä leikit leikkimättä. Kyseessä oli moottoripyörä tosin...

----------


## TheMiklu

Hyvät fiilikset jcoolilla!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Poy

Hieno video jcool:lla ja tuttuja polkuja itelle, kun tässä lähellä asun.

----------


## vitsku

Työt kun esti osallistumisen viralliseen TdP tapahtumaan piti tehdä varjotapahtuma. 
Fillarit junaan ja kiertään fatbike lenkki...

----------


## Jahvetti

Fiilistelyä espoossa :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Kuhankuonon retkeilyreitistön Yhdysreitti Y (?) ja sen kaverit...

----------


## Mazza

Laitetaas fiilistelyä tännekin. Jouluksi baanalle.



Eteen mahtuu 2XL, taakse Bud/Lou.

----------


## sixsixone



----------


## ooppari

Fatbikeily ( työmatkapyöräily ) Rovaniemellä 16.10.2015. Tämä video toimii parhaiten Chrome, tai Firefox selaimella ( videokuvan päällä hiirellä vetämällä saa käännettyä kameraa ). Sekä myös Android/iOS puhelimien Youtube sovelluksella. ( Tai jos jollain on Googlen Cardboard projektin lasit käytössä, niin niilläkin tätä on aika jännä tiirailla ). 

Huomenna pitää käydä kokeilemassa maastossa kameran ominaisuuksia.

----------


## Hääppönen

No jumankauta, nyt on kamera!!!  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

No nyt! (y)
Paljonko kamera kustansi, ja mistä hankit jos saa udella?

----------


## ooppari

Amazonin kautta tilasin kun siinä vaiheessa Suomessa ei näyttänyt puljuilla olevan sitä varastossa. Alle 400€ laite on kyseessä. Kodakin SP360. Vaihtoehtona oli itsellä SP360, Theta ja sitten mietin hieman 4k versiota SP-360:stä, mutta jotenkin päädyin sitten vain ostamaan kokeeksi tuon SP360 mallin. Erittäin toimiva, joskin videon jälkikäsittelyyn saa kyllä jossain vaiheessa kulumaan aikaa julmetusti  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## markettipyörämies

Mukavasti oli suopätkät sulanut, hyvin menee Knardeilla!

----------


## Wilikki

> Fatbikeily ( työmatkapyöräily ) Rovaniemellä 16.10.2015. Tämä video toimii parhaiten Chrome, tai Firefox selaimella ( videokuvan päällä hiirellä vetämällä saa käännettyä kameraa ). Sekä myös Android/iOS puhelimien Youtube sovelluksella. ( Tai jos jollain on Googlen Cardboard projektin lasit käytössä, niin niilläkin tätä on aika jännä tiirailla ). 
> 
> Huomenna pitää käydä kokeilemassa maastossa kameran ominaisuuksia.



Cardboardilla testattu ja toimi hienosti  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PK1

^No tommonen kamerahan se olisikin kätevä muutenkin autossa ja pyörässä, kun pystyy jälkeenpäin katsomaan mahdolliset tilanteet joka suuntaan.

Mutta asiaan, laitoin tanwall-Naten tilalle Hodagit ja lähdin korpeen testaamaan. Pyörä keveni tasan kilon ja hauskaa oli, kuten aina.

----------


## jpf

> Mukavasti oli suopätkät sulanut, hyvin menee Knardeilla!



Meillä taloudessa "asustaa" kaksi islanninlammaskoiraa (18 kg ja 15.5 kg). Oliskohan niistäkin vetämään läskiä suolla  :Vink:  Ovat muuten jonkin tutkimuksen mukaan (läheistä) sukua karjalankarhukoirille, eikös nuo niitä ole? 
Sorry tästä offtopicista  :Hymy:

----------


## markettipyörämies

^ samojedi/lapinporokoira ja samojedi/lapinporokoira+suomenpystykorva. Eivät vedä muuta kuin jos poroja tai muuta jännää on näkyvillä/jäljet. 30km käytiin jolkuttelemassa  :Hymy:

----------


## jpf

Hodag on vähän kapea suolle ja ei näistä äijistä vetäjiksi ole  :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Ekaa kertaa tänä syksynä valojen kanssa liikkeellä, ei tartte odottaa enään iltamyöhää...

----------


## Smo

> Amazonin kautta tilasin kun siinä vaiheessa Suomessa ei näyttänyt puljuilla olevan sitä varastossa. Alle 400€ laite on kyseessä. Kodakin SP360. Vaihtoehtona oli itsellä SP360, Theta ja sitten mietin hieman 4k versiota SP-360:stä, mutta jotenkin päädyin sitten vain ostamaan kokeeksi tuon SP360 mallin. Erittäin toimiva, joskin videon jälkikäsittelyyn saa kyllä jossain vaiheessa kulumaan aikaa julmetusti .



Toi kamera oli kyllä hyvä veto dinosaurus-kodakilta joka näytti vähän jämähtäneen .. saa nähdä miten menestyy, itekkin seurasin julkistusta

*lumivideoita odotellessa*  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Fatbikeily ( työmatkapyöräily ) Rovaniemellä 16.10.2015. 
> 
> Huomenna pitää käydä kokeilemassa maastossa kameran ominaisuuksia.



No johan on, kaikkea se "saksalainen" keksii.  :Hymy: 

Tuttuja reittejä ajelet. Jos olisin ollut vapaapäivällä, niin olisi saatettu vaikka törmäillä. Tavattiinkohan muutama viikko sitten yhtenä aamuna tuolla Katajarannan puolella?

----------


## ooppari

Pakko myöntää, että en olisi uskonut Kodakin olevan ensimmäisten joukossa tällaisien kameroiden rakentamisessa. Lisäksi kun heiltä on aika hyvin myös lisävarusteita laitteelle saatavissa ( mm. valmis jigi täydellisten 360 videoiden kuvaamiseen, eli tuossa miunkin videossa olevien mustien alueiden täyttämiseen ).

OKS, Kyllähän me siellä Ranuan tien tienoilla jutusteltiin muutama viikko takaperin. Tulee aika tiheästi tuota reittiä ( tosin suorempaa versiota ) kuljettua, kun sattuu olemaan työmatka  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## petjala

Saturday night beaver

----------


## kmw

^ Ou jeah!

----------


## markettipyörämies

Valot alkaa olemaan riittävän tehokkaat. Siirtyvät kyllä tangosta lakkiin kunhan jaksan laittaa.

Tähdet ja linnunratakin näkyivät mukavasti, revontulet vaan tuppas pilaamaan tähtikuvaa:

Mutta katteleehan näitä tuliakin  :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

Aivan mahtavaa tää läskipyöräily varsinkin kun uskaltaa luottaa valoihinkin, siis tietää että riittää ja kuinka kauan.


Dude at sunset by MaukoR, on Flickr

----------


## Mika K

Kävin eilen illalla fiilistelemässä takapihan polkuja läskillä. Ensimmäistä kertaa oli diy-nastoitetut Surlyn Bud/Lout alla ja hyvin toimivat. Myös poikanen 8v oli mukana ensimmäisellä kunnon maastolenkillään kunnon valojen kans. Olipas aika makia fiilis katsella, kun yks oli ihan täpinöissään aiheesta ja jäi kova polte päästä toisenkin kerran. Homman kruunasi toki lenkin ajan lämpiämässä ollut sauna koko perheen kesken..

----------


## markettipyörämies

On siinä pimeessä ajamisessa ihan oma fiiliksensä. En esim. muista, että olisin ennen poroja säikähtänyt kuten tänä iltana. Aika varovasti tulee kyllä ajeltua varsinkin kun yksin on liikenteessä. Pitäs varmaan olla jotain kunnon varavaloakin matkassa, tänäänkin olisi ollut pahimmillaan 10km pimeetä mehtää ennen kuin olisi ollut katuvalojen piirissä...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Mulla on valo fillarissa ja toinen valo kypärässä.  Jotain "laatutavaraa Kiinasta" jotenka senkin takia on hyvä olla kaksi valoa kun eihän semmoisten simahtaminen tosiaan ihme olisi.  Ja on se valo kypärässä siksikin ihan mukava että voi vilkuilla sivullekin.

----------


## Poy

Aika leveän keilan saa tuollleenkin, että laittaa kaksi lamppua tankoon molemmille puolille:

----------


## TomiKoo

Ah mikä ihanuus päästä lentsun ja jälkitaudin ja usean viikon ajotauon jälkeen kunnolla polkemaan! Intouduin rälläämään muutamia pätkiä eestaas, luurin jätin kannon nokkaan kuvaamaan. Lopputulos sopisi tietysti tuonne Lupine-ketjuunkin, mutta on tämä enemmän läskifiilistelyä kuitenkin.





Tuli muuten mieleen tuosta "pahimmillaan 10km pimeetä mehtää" mieleen eräs reissu. Saatiin muuan vuosi sitten vaimon kanssa yhden illan lapsivapaa. Olisi voinut mennä ravintolaankin, mutta lähdettiin mieluummin kävellen laavulle eväiden kanssa. Sanoin vaimolle päivällä, että vaihtaa otsalamppuihin patterit ennen lähtöä. Lupasi ottaa kaksi otsalamppua ja yhden taskulampun. Noh, ilta tuli ja lähdimme retkelle. Mentiin 3-4km merkittyjä luontopolkuja ja sen jälkeen noin parin kilsan verran pientä, molemmille outoa polkua lammen rantaan. Oli kiva paikka ja hauska ilta. 

Pimeän laskeuduttua lähdettiin kotia kohti. Ensimmäinen otsalamppu antautui, kun pakkasin kamppeita laavulla. Siinä vaiheessa kysyin vaimolta, oliko hän tosiaan vaihtanut patterit. Hän totesi, että kyllä hän katsoi, että ne paloivat... Noh, toinen otsalamppu jaksoi noin kilometrin jonka jälkeen sekin hyytyi. Oltiin siinä juuri sopivasti kallion päällä ja ihmeteltiin, mihin se polku oikein jatkuu. Palattiin laavulle päin ja etsittiin uudelleen polku. Taas sama kallio. Alkoi jo ahdistaa, että täällä ollaan aamuun. Yhtäkkiä metsässä loikki kirkas valo - yösuunnistaja! Huutelin kaverin äkkiä paikalle ja sain ohjeet. Lopulta päästiin kalliolta oikealle polulle ja matka jatkui. Siinä sitten mentiin käsikädessä hengettömän taskulampun valossa koko matka, just sen verran erotti mihin seuraavan askelen ottaa. Olihan se jännää! Aamu alkoi sarastamaan siinä vaiheessa, kun päästiin takaisin autolle. Oli kyllä ikimuistoinen reissu!  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Tuollasista kokemuksista ne muistot syntyy  :Leveä hymy: 

Fiilistellääs tätä vielä. Meillä oli läskiä ja laihaa matkassa kun pimeästä nautiskeltiin auringonlaskun jälkeen.

----------


## voitto86

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ooppari

Eilisen fatbikeily ja quadkopterin lennättely. Pyörästä hajosi vaihtajan korvakko 1.00 kohdalla ja se aiheutti aika "iloiset" fiilikset maastossa. Onneksi en kauas ehtinyt, mutta siitä eteenpäin se olikin fat-potkupyöräilyä kotiin. Valoa oli vielä, jäljellä, joten ajattelin kuitenkin käyttää ajan hyödyksi ja kävin lennättämässä kameraa ajassa 2:18. Video editor vain temppuili ja jostain syystä se croppasi ja pakkasi tätä videota, joten siitä johtuu "pienoinen" pikselöityminen, saumat ja ylälaidasta uupuva 2'. 

Sama ohjeistus kuin edelliseenkin videoon, eli toimii Android/iOS vekottimilla ( Cardboardilla paras lopputulos ), selaimista Firefox ja Chrome toimii.

----------


## Polun tukko

Long time no bike. 

Keuhkokuume lisävarusteineen alkaa olla käsitelty joten tänään voisi ajaa ensi metrit ihan vaan hissutellen tiellä. 
Eilen polkasin kuntopyörää vajaan tunnin sykkeiden ollessa 90-95 ja olin hiestä märkä. Kertonee jotain miten hyvin tämä tauti vei kunnon mennessään.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ooppari on tuo sun kamera melkonen laitos  :Leveä hymy: 

Polun tukko niin se vain menee. Kyllä se meno siittä yllättävänkin äkkiä tokenee kunhan muistaa antaa ittensä parantua rauhassa.

----------


## a-o

Tänään fiilistelyä Levillä kesän enskakisan etapeilla 1,2 ja 3. 

On ne enskaukot kyllä aika ajomiehiä.. Hissitolppaa, iskareita ja jarruja osaa noitten laskujen jälkeen arvostaa ihan eri tavalla  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Eilisen fatbikeily ja quadkopterin lennättely. Pyörästä hajosi vaihtajan korvakko 1.00 kohdalla ja se aiheutti aika "iloiset" fiilikset maastossa. Onneksi en kauas ehtinyt, mutta siitä eteenpäin se olikin fat-potkupyöräilyä kotiin.



Jopas kävi köpelösti. 

Tuota fat-potkupyöräilyä olen miettinyt elikkä tulevaisuudessa jos/kun varsinainen polkupyöräily jostain syystä menisi vaikeaksi, niin läskipyörästä saisi helposti potkupyörän. Polkimet pois ja istuinta alemmaksi, siinä se. Pystyisi fatbike-fiilistelemään vielä vanhanakin.  :Hymy: 

https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/jupi...ra-00020969850

----------


## brilleaux

> Tänään fiilistelyä Levillä kesän enskakisan etapeilla 1,2 ja 3. 
> On ne enskaukot kyllä aika ajomiehiä.. Hissitolppaa, iskareita ja jarruja osaa noitten laskujen jälkeen arvostaa ihan eri tavalla



Totta.  Toki iskareita en omakohtaisesti (enää) niin arvosta. Hissitolppa ja jarrut on.  :Vink: 

Edit: ei voi kuin kumartaa varsinkin noille kärkipään kuskeille, käsittämättömän kova fysiikka ja skillssit täytyy olla. (y)

----------


## ooppari

> Jopas kävi köpelösti. 
> 
> Tuota fat-potkupyöräilyä olen miettinyt elikkä tulevaisuudessa jos/kun varsinainen polkupyöräily jostain syystä menisi vaikeaksi, niin läskipyörästä saisi helposti potkupyörän. Polkimet pois ja istuinta alemmaksi, siinä se. Pystyisi fatbike-fiilistelemään vielä vanhanakin. 
> 
> https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/jupi...ra-00020969850



Niinpä tosiaan, potkupyöriäkin on monenlaisia. Itse samaistuin tuossa potkuttelupätkässä enemmän tällaiseen ( http://www.kainpo.com/_/rsrc/1422995...=237&width=320 ) kuin OKS:n linkin Jupiteriin  :Vink:

----------


## Polun tukko

> Polun tukko niin se vain menee. Kyllä se meno siittä yllättävänkin äkkiä tokenee kunhan muistaa antaa ittensä parantua rauhassa.



Joo kyllä tässä aikaa on annettava hitaille matala sykkeisille lenkeille. Ajelin tänään pari tuntia hissukseen ja meni ok. Heti alussa kyllä tiedosti että ei tarvitse kiri vaihdetta käyttää ihan hetkeen. Sen verran alas tuli vajottua.
Hiljaa hyvä tulee, ehkä.

----------


## Jukka:A

Muutama kännykkärääpäisy Etelä-Lapin reissulta viikonlopulta:

----------


## OKS

Olipa niin hävyttömän tyyntä päivällä, että piti käydä vähän fiilistelemässä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Aivan mahtavia mestoja kuvissa <3

Itekki päsin seikkailemaan ja huokailessa meni ku oli nii nättiä keliä ja jänniä paikkoja. Paljon oli ulkoilijoita liikkeellä.

----------


## minimake

joku ystävällinen oli käyny viikolla tekemässä mun normi reitin varteen uutta mönkimisuraa..tuli la ip laskevassa aurinkossa testattua  joo fillari on halpis...

Lähetetty minun SM-G388F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## vitsku

Melkein maistu makkara jo suussa, ei puuttunut kuin makkarat ja tulet.
Ehkä ens kerralla...

----------


## Kyrdis

Huvit kaukana, taas työnnetään kun co2 patruuna ja pumppu jossain muualla ku repussa. Ei se aina lähe

----------


## Anza(kla)

Perheen kans tullu nyt ajeltua viime aikoina hyvinkin paljon,hienosti tulee tuommonen kapearengas kärry perässä niin mudassa kuin hiekassa kun panee vaan lisää voimaa pohkeista. Ei paljoa huomaa tuota kärriä perässä.

Huomatkaa palautusjuoman väri sävy sävyyn renkaiden kanssa. 

Oon tässä aikani kahtellu tuota renkaiden litkutusta että sais tuon joutavan pompotuksen pois kestopäällysteellä ajettaessa. 
Siihen kai se eniten vaikuttaa kun saa sisukumet pois,vai oonko väärillä jäljillä.?

Youtubesta tullu videoita kahteltua ja alkaa tuntuun että vois ehkä olla homma hanskassa,litkut pitäs vielä hommata,muut romppeet löytynee kotoo tuon suorittamiseen.

Mistäs noita litkuja kannattaa hommailla.? Ja minkä merkkistä.? Vai onko merkillä väliä tässä asiassa.?
 Kokkolasta niitä tuskin kuitenkaan mistään kivijalka kaupasta saa,joten nettikauppa jutuiks taitaa mennä.?

Auton ikkunasta muutamia fätejä nähnyt täälläpäin ja poluilla satunnaisia jälkiä tullu seurailtua,mutta vastaan ei vielä fätiä oo metässä tullut.

----------


## Jopo81

Samantienhän se piti käydä puoltunia fiilistelemässä. On se jännä peli... on se😂

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Oon tässä aikani kahtellu tuota renkaiden litkutusta että sais tuon joutavan pompotuksen pois kestopäällysteellä ajettaessa. 
> Siihen kai se eniten vaikuttaa kun saa sisukumet pois,vai oonko väärillä jäljillä.?.



Pompotus voi kyllä johtua ihan siitä, ettei rengas ole oikein asettunut vanteelle. Omassa Fattyssä saa noita renkaita hieroa paikoilleen, että asettuu kunnolla ja ettei "pompota".   Tämän huomaa vain asfaltilla ei enää polulla.

----------


## a-o

Mukavaa mutkaa


Vähän rockgardenia

----------


## jpf

Menee vähän epäfiilistelyksi... 
Kuva on polulta (käsittääkseni vanha hiihtoladun pohja) Tampereen Vuoreksen ja Särkijärven väliseltä "korpialueelta". Ensin ihmettelin, että kuka v...u on kasannut risukasan polulle.


Risukasan takaa paljastui kuitenkin totuus koko karmeudessaan:

----------


## Anza(kla)

> Pompotus voi kyllä johtua ihan siitä, ettei rengas ole oikein asettunut vanteelle. Omassa Fattyssä saa noita renkaita hieroa paikoilleen, että asettuu kunnolla ja ettei "pompota".   Tämän huomaa vain asfaltilla ei enää polulla.



Joo,asfaltilla sen hitaassa ajossa varsinkin huomaa. (10-15km/h vauhdeissa).

Oisko tuohon renkaan vanteelle kohdistukseen olemassa jotain helpohkoa tapaa.?
Eturengasta kohdistellu vanteelle tässä pian tunnin ja ei istu keskelle sitten millään. 

Käytin sisurin irti ja laitoin Gorilla-teipin valmiiks vanteeseen odottaen kun saa aikaseks hommata venttiilit ja litkut renkaisiin,kunhan jostain opiskelee ensiks että mitkä litkut hommaa.

----------


## ytte07

Mulle tuli juur eilen bike-discountista stanin litkua. 946ml 19.90€. Toki mulle tuli kaikkee muutaki ku sieltä tulee noita postimaksuja hieman.

----------


## kalleA

> Menee vähän epäfiilistelyksi... 
> Kuva on polulta (käsittääkseni vanha hiihtoladun pohja) Tampereen Vuoreksen ja Särkijärven väliseltä "korpialueelta". Ensin ihmettelin, että kuka v...u on kasannut risukasan polulle.
> 
> 
> Risukasan takaa paljastui kuitenkin totuus koko karmeudessaan:



Mikäs tuohon tulee? Tie vai MX-rata? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jamala

> Mikäs tuohon tulee? Tie vai MX-rata?



Tuo polku on osa entistä Hervannan 10km ja 7km lenkkiä. Tähän rakennetaan taloja... Sääli sinänsä, oli mainio polku. Taidettiin tätä epäfiilistellä eilen ihan paikanpäälläkin jpf:n kanssa?

----------


## Jopo81

Piti vanha palveluspaikka kyminlinnassa käydä fiilistelemässä. Eka "pidempi" lenkki vajaa 20km ja 1.5h. Tuli vastaan feltmies sähköläskillään myös. Hyvä fiilis iloisista morjestuksista jäi👍

----------


## Poy

Hieno lomailma, vähän tihkuttaa sadetta:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Mistä päin Oulua tuo on? Olin nimittäin itsekkin Farley-ajelulla, niin tiedä vaikka oltaisiin menty samoja polkuja.  :Hymy:

----------


## Poy

> Mistä päin Oulua tuo on? Olin nimittäin itsekkin Farley-ajelulla, niin tiedä vaikka oltaisiin menty samoja polkuja.



Tuo polku menee ellinmaalle, vasemmalla puolen pelto ja oikealla puolen pururata. Lähipoluilla tuli pyörittyä.

----------


## kmw

Sudentullinmäki. Läskiblissmaximus.


Toiseen suuntaan


Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## a-o

Ohan se mukavaa kun polku pannaan mutkalle

----------


## Wilikki

> Ohan se mukavaa kun polku pannaan mutkalle



Mistä tämmönen paikka löytyy? Näyttää jumalaiselta  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

^näyttäis Levin dh-baanoilta?

----------


## a-o

> ^näyttäis Levin dh-baanoilta?



Juu Leviltä, tein tuossa mäkivetoja, niin tuli kaupanpäälle mukavat laskut!

----------


## Ski

Huh ja hei !

----------


## Suburban

Komean näköisiä ajomaastoja ja polkuja teillä, olen suorastaan kateellinen  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Keski-Uudellamaalla tuntuu rakentaminen ja ympäristön muokkaaminen pilanneen kaikki vanhat ajelumaastot. Ne vanhat polut ja reitit jota 30 vuotta sitten koluttiin fillareilla ja mopoilla on rakennettu teitä, junanratoja ja taloja täyteen tai sitten polut ovat vain metsittyneet ja kadonneet tyystin.
Puomeja ja kaikenlaisia kieltomerkkejä on myös kasvanut enemmän kun sieniä sateella, mihinkään ei pääse tai vastaan tulee ihme urputtajia : "Mitäs täällä ajelet, tämä on kuule minun maatani ja metsääni ! " 

OK, sorry pikku avautuminen...mutta tällästä täällä vain on.

----------


## eetu.sulo

Eiliseltä aamulenkiltä jostain Köyliön ja Kauttuan välistä. 




Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

> Komean näköisiä ajomaastoja ja polkuja teillä, olen suorastaan kateellinen 
> 
> Keski-Uudellamaalla ... .



Noilla hoodeilla vaikka Zippon ja Bässin peesiin niin luulen ettei tartte kadehtia  :Hymy: 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...5-Los-GueRavas

----------


## Suburban

Kiitoksia. Ilmeisesti varuskunnan ja Keinukallion metsissä ajelevat. Meikäläisestä ei ole pro-ukkojen peesiin (kunto/vauhti/kalusto), mutta täytyy koittaa udella ajopaikoista. Parempi varmaan jatkaa toisessa topiccissa tästä asiasta.

----------


## Jopo81

Fiilistelyä mökkimaisemissa Haminassa. Toi sol tuli vasta ajon jälkeen nautittua, vaikka ekana kuvissa onkin☺

----------


## fättärix

Hienoja fiiliskuvia 
 :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

Viime viikonlopun fiilistelyä. Huomista odottaen...

----------


## Mazza

Ei voi olla fiilistelemättä tännekin. Diy-läski pääsi ekalle lenkilleen. Paljon on vielä väliaikaisia osia ja paljon on vielä tehtävää. Mutta ah, mikä Fiilis!

----------


## artzi

Kelpais näin hienosti merkattua reittiä kuleskella... mutta kun taas (?) on niin että reitin molemmissa päissä merkinnät/reitti on hävinnyt/hävitetty. 



Hakepitkos. 



Läski fiilisteli kuitenkin parhaansa mukaan.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Ei voi olla fiilistelemättä tännekin. Diy-läski pääsi ekalle lenkilleen. Paljon on vielä väliaikaisia osia ja paljon on vielä tehtävää. Mutta ah, mikä Fiilis! Nips*



Tästä projektista pinnat! Mielenkiintoista nähdä, millainen muodostuu. Hyvällä mallilla menossa...

----------


## TomiKoo

> Ei voi olla fiilistelemättä tännekin. Diy-läski pääsi ekalle lenkilleen. Paljon on vielä väliaikaisia osia ja paljon on vielä tehtävää. Mutta ah, mikä Fiilis!



Hyvin muistuu mieleen ne hetket, kun sai mopohommissa rakenteluprojektin pyörilleen tai perille näyttelyyn. Kyllä siinä oli mukava vaan hetki istua ja katsella ja antaa fiilisten virrata. Komia on tulossa, purista loppuun vaan!

----------


## Dalmore

Farley neitsytmatkalla. Heti pistettiin parasta mahdollista haastetta eli Kaupin kosteat/niljakkaat kivikot ja juurakot. Hyvin selvisi, fb ja db rengastuskin toimi mielestäni kohtuu hyvin. Yhtäkaikki fiilikset oli tapissaan.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jpf

^Hieno pyörä  :Hymy: 
Tampereella on siis ainakin kaksi Farley 9.6:sta, joissa Fb/Db-yhdistelmä BR2250-vanteilla. Ajatko sisureilla vai joko laitoit tubelekseksi?

----------


## Suburban

Pahuksen hieno Trek !  :Cool: 

Olis vissiin itekin pitänyt ostaa Trek, mutta kun etsin fat bikea, niin ei osunut kohdalle sillon.

----------


## Dalmore

> ^Hieno pyörä 
> Tampereella on siis ainakin kaksi Farley 9.6:sta, joissa Fb/Db-yhdistelmä BR2250-vanteilla. Ajatko sisureilla vai joko laitoit tubelekseksi?



Heti tubeless, mitä sitä nyt turhaan sisureiden kanssa pelaamaan.

----------


## Kemizti

Ite fiilistelin Poleen Oveja Negra threadworksin runkolaukut..

----------


## brilleaux

Aamusta käytiin leikkimässä piilosta juurien ja kivien kanssa.
Liukkaita pirulaisia.





Edit: ^ Ja Kemiztin Pole alkaa oleen aika miehekkäässä kuosissa. Peukimo jos toinenkin.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Kävinpäs sumuisella Farley-ajelulla Jäälin monttujen alueella. Hauskaa oli!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kalleA

Horisontti vinossa :Leveä hymy: 

...juu oli pakko :Hymy:

----------


## fättärix

Mistä noita etuloksuja ootte hommannu kuten Dalmorella, vai itekkö ootta väsänny?

----------


## Dalmore

> Mistä noita etuloksuja ootte hommannu kuten Dalmorella, vai itekkö ootta väsänny?



Ikioma A4 muovikansionkansi design. Toimiva ja halpa, eikä vaadi kummoisia kädentaitoja eli sopii minulle.

----------


## TomiKoo

Lokasuojista. Olen hakenut paikallisesta muoveja myyvästä liikkeestä / tukusta (Oulussa vink.fi) millistä mustaa, olisko ollu PE-muovia. Kahden neliön pala maksoi alle 20€. On himpun paksumpaa, kuin MuckyNuts. Siitäpä sitten leikellen, on saanut jo monta harjoituskappaletta ja muutaman ihan toimivankin loksun.

----------


## brilleaux

> Horisontti vinossa
> 
> ...juu oli pakko



Entäpä jos ei olekaan?  :Vink: 

...ja pakko oli  :Hymy:

----------


## Laerppi

> Mistä noita etuloksuja ootte hommannu kuten Dalmorella, vai itekkö ootta väsänny?



https://www.karkkainen.com/verkkokau...e-etulokasuoja

----------


## Jha

Tänään oli kyllä oulussa sumua ja välillä aika mystisen näkönen keli

----------


## TomiKoo

Olitko Jha sinä se Sk:n kaveri, joka ajeli Virpiniemessä noin 13 aikaan?

----------


## vitsku

Näin tänään

----------


## Lauttis

Myöhemmin tänään. Erinomainen pyöräilykeli.

----------


## Jha

Joo siihen aikaa olin liikkeellä ja tunnen miehen  :Hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Jotta lisää M-kokoisia fiilistelijöitä, niin onko tässä joku hetkellinen virhe vai mikä kun 2015 Blackborow 1874€:
http://www.hibike.com/salsa-blackbor...1ba59874c0b602
Ja samoin M-koon Beargrease 1666€:
http://www.hibike.com/salsa-beargrease-2-26-fat-bike-bike-bomb-pop-blue-2015-pbda297bf88116cff8065a1e75205e205

----------


## Kärrä

> Jotta lisää M-kokoisia fiilistelijöitä, niin onko tässä joku hetkellinen virhe vai mikä kun 2015 Blackborow 1874€:
> http://www.hibike.com/salsa-blackbor...1ba59874c0b602
> Ja samoin M-koon Beargrease 1666€:
> http://www.hibike.com/salsa-beargrease-2-26-fat-bike-bike-bomb-pop-blue-2015-pbda297bf88116cff8065a1e75205e205



Ei tuo mielestäni virheeltä vaikuta, kun on maininta alennusprosenteistakin...

----------


## Läskimasa

No nyt on hyvässä alessa!!! Pelkkä runkosettikin kun n. 1100€ muualla. Oli tuo M koko n. 2500€ syyskuun alussa kun tuolta kattelin. Muut oli parisataa kalliimpia, vissiin kun tuota hyllyssä ja muita ei.

----------


## markettipyörämies



----------


## Oulunjulli

> No nyt on hyvässä alessa!!! Pelkkä runkosettikin kun n. 1100€ muualla. Oli tuo M koko n. 2500€ syyskuun alussa kun tuolta kattelin. Muut oli parisataa kalliimpia, vissiin kun tuota hyllyssä ja muita ei.



Niin hyvä ale, että minusta oli oikeutettu laittaa fiilistelyketjuun, mutta anteeksi kuitenkin. Jos en olis just antautunut cyclocrossille, niin nyt tulis Muklukin pikkuveljeksi Beargrease nopeatempoisempaan fiilistelyyn.

----------


## IncBuff

On kyllä hyvä hinta Blackborowsta. Melkein tekisi mieli ostaa tuolla rahalla.

----------


## Jahvetti

Perhefiilistelyä :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Niin hyvä ale, että minusta oli oikeutettu laittaa fiilistelyketjuun, mutta anteeksi kuitenkin.



👍Tottakai, just näin pitää toimia, mitä oikein anteeks pyytelet?

----------


## Tank Driver

Heitollaonhopenvioletitjarrut mä en ala! Makee Rekki, ja koko kolmikkokin sen puoleen.

----------


## Jahvetti

^Tattista :Hymy:  Eipä mennyt E4 satula modaamatta tuohon runkoon, viilaa piti näyttää. Orkkis osia jäljellä tuossa takavaihtaja, vipu ja pakka :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> 



Hieno sumukaari.

----------


## Mainosmies

Fiilistelyt eiliseltä, olipa hieno päiväretki lähimaastoihin ja kelikin suosi.

https://vimeo.com/couchmode/user30794574/videos/sort:date/143524714

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Tänään oli kyllä oulussa sumua ja välillä aika mystisen näkönen keli



Pakko kysyä, että mistä päin Oulua löytyy noin tasokasta polkua?

----------


## Gargamel

Juoksuhiekkainen mäki ei vieläkään nouse. Ajoneuvo jäi tuohon ja kuski poistui oikealle turvetta olkapäällä kyntäen.

----------


## TomiKoo

> Pakko kysyä, että mistä päin Oulua löytyy noin tasokasta polkua?



Tietämättä varmasti väittäisin, että Virpiniemessä ollaan. Jos nyt ulkomuistista asemoin tuon oikein, niin noin kilsa ennen kuvan paikkaa on tämän näköistä:



Ja vajaa kilsa tuosta eteenpäin tällaista:

----------


## pete+

:Vink:

----------


## Jha

> Pakko kysyä, että mistä päin Oulua löytyy noin tasokasta polkua?



TomiKoo ehtikin ensin eli Virpan maastoista on tuo kuva. Mukavia polkuja ja saa ajaa ylös alas jos haluaa mikä on täällä aika harvinaista  :Hymy:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> TomiKoo ehtikin ensin eli Virpan maastoista on tuo kuva. Mukavia polkuja ja saa ajaa ylös alas jos haluaa mikä on täällä aika harvinaista



Oolrait, kiitoksia. Pitääpä käydä siellä joku päivä polkemassa, vaikkei ihan lähellä olekkaan.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## OKS

> Fiilistelyt eiliseltä, olipa hieno päiväretki lähimaastoihin ja kelikin suosi.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/couchmode/user30794574/videos/sort:date/143524714



Hienot fiilistelyt.  :Hymy:

----------


## TomiKoo

Illan lenkiltä lyhyt otos. Tämä nyt sopisi tietysti fiilistely-ketjun ohella tai jopa paremmin myös kypäräkamera-ketjuun ja Lupine-ketjuun. Mutta on tuolla Jädeautolla joka kerta loistava fiilis päästellä menemään!  :Leveä hymy: 





Kuvaamisen päätarkoitus oli testata GoPro toimivuutta rintavaljaissa ja samalla saada kaverille elävää kuvaa Lupine-valaistuksen toimivuudesta. Lopputulos nyt on tuollanen tärisevä kakka. En tiedä oliko vika jotenkin löysässä kiinnityksessä, mutta kyllähän myös Sonyn kuvanvakain menoa muuttaa. Täytyy jatkossa pitää GoPro vain kypärässä tai muussa kiinteässä paikassa, jossa se on loistava. Sony pääsee takaisin valjaisiin. Lupinet jaksavat vaan jatkuvasti aiheuttaa sisäistä hymyä, on kyllä aivan sairaan hyvä setti noin.

----------


## vitsku

Ompa ollut mahtavat kelit.

----------


## dosentti



----------


## TomiKoo

Dosentti on asian ytimessä, arvostan!

----------


## Suburban

> Fiilistelyt eiliseltä, olipa hieno päiväretki lähimaastoihin ja kelikin suosi.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/couchmode/user30794574/videos/sort:date/143524714



Hieno video, upean näköistä seutua ajella...täällä asfalttibaanojen ruuhkasuomessa ei voi kun haaveilla moisesta.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Kirjotellaanha tänne nyt ekoja fiiliksiä omasta mielestä läskin etenemisestä. Kyllähä se nyt kulkee kaikki kikka paikat paremmin kuin oma vanha freeride täpäri. Vanhat puitten ylitykset(joista tykkään paljon) ovat nenällä kaivelu paikkoja. Kivikoissa ja juurakoissa pyörä reagoi pienimpäänkin kehon korjaus liikkeeseen. Perän siirto vasempaan/oikeaan onnistuu paljon paremmin. Kivien päälle pystyy perän vetämään mukaan "tavallaan laiskasti" ja silti onnistuu.

Tietysti eihän tuolla alamäkiin voi syöksyä samallalailla kuin täpärillä. Oma mielipide huonoimpana ominaisuutena läskissä on se että välillä ei tunne oikein mitään, mitä kumien alla tapahtuu. Esim: "menen tuttuun tasamaa kivikkoon luulen renkaitten olevan kohdassa X. Noh ne oli 15CM eri kohdassa, jalka maahan." Kaipa se ajan myötä tulee takaraivoon missä se kumi menee  :Hymy:  

Ei tässä muuta, älkää ampuko  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## star trek

Siinä pari fiilistelykuvaa sunnuntain valolenkiltä... pimeetä ja märkää mutta hienoo oli ajella :-)

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Minulla ei ainakaan näy kuvat.  :Irvistys:

----------


## lacrits68

sesongin ekat, Kuusamosta!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Suburban

Löytyi vihdoin siisti ajopaikka, hienoa kallioista metsää, jossa kivoja polkuja.

----------


## tinke77

Kylläpä oli tänä-aamuna fiilikset kohdillaan. Muutama aste pakkasta ja aurinko paistoi pilvettömältä taivaalta ja vielä vapaapäivä  :Hymy:  . Sehän tarkoittaa tietenkin hienoa reissua läskin kanssa luontoon. Kolme ja puoli tuntia ympäriinsä Saimaan rannoilla tuli naatiskeltua...  :Hymy:

----------


## Mazza

50km testiä diy-läskillä takana, ja ai-van mah-ta-vaa hommaa! Kaikki kinttupolut tulee kierrettyä, ja kunnon juurakko- ja kivikkopatikkoa voi vetää yllättävän kovaa kyytiä, etenkin, kun vertailukohtana on 26" täysjäykkä ja samainen 26" hyppykepillä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Siitä syntyi sitten bikeporn-osastoa...  :Hymy:

----------


## jakkok

^^Arvostan suuresti! Onko tuossa takanavassa kärryn veto-osa?

----------


## mutanaama

H i t o n m o i n e n hatunnosto!!

----------


## Mazza

> ^^Arvostan suuresti! Onko tuossa takanavassa kärryn veto-osa?




Jep, kärryähän sillä kiskotaan.

Vielä kertaalleen saa pilkkoa rungon, tällä kertaa etupäästä. Keulakulman korjailua, samalla joutuu lyhentämään hieman etuhaarukkaa. Niin, ja takajarrun korvakko pitää vielä hitsata. Sen jälkeen vaan vaijerikiinnikkeitä ympäri runkoa ja tulpat etuhaarukkaan, ja runko maalaukseen. Tilatut leveämpi tanko ja jäsympi stemmi on vielä jossain päin maailmaa jumissa. Painoa pyörälle kertyi tasan 15kg norsunnahkasisureilla. Litkutusta täytyy vielä yrittää joskus, aiemmat yritykset päättyi kehnosti.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Komia 😊 👍 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Suburban

Toiset tekee mitä osaa ja toiset mitä haluaa, todella hieno DIY FatBike  :Cool:

----------


## kalleA

Kypärän nosto tuosta DIY-läskistä :Hymy:  aika rouheee

----------


## Läskimasa

> Jotta lisää M-kokoisia fiilistelijöitä, niin onko tässä joku hetkellinen virhe vai mikä kun 2015 Blackborow 1874€:
> http://www.hibike.com/salsa-blackbor...1ba59874c0b602



Näköjään meni jo noi halvat. Kerkeskö kukaan tilaileen tänne yhtään?

----------


## OKS

Lippistä nostan Mazzalle DIY-läskistä.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Kylläpä oli tänä-aamuna fiilikset kohdillaan. Muutama aste pakkasta ja aurinko paistoi pilvettömältä taivaalta ja vielä vapaapäivä  . Sehän tarkoittaa tietenkin hienoa reissua läskin kanssa luontoon. Kolme ja puoli tuntia ympäriinsä Saimaan rannoilla tuli naatiskeltua...



Sama täällä. Tein samalla semmosta mitä en vielä ollu tähän mennessä saanu aikaseks, pyörälenkki ennen töihin lähtöä.  :Hymy:  Pitää kyl herätä useamminkin aiemmin jos on luvassa auringonpaistetta aamulla. 


Ja Mazzalle 👍ja lippiksen nosto täältäkin, asiaa!

----------


## Ski

Raakaa Läskiä, äärimmäisen vaarallinen !!! 
Hieno !!

----------


## ansik

Auran rantaa sunnuntain kosteudesta, eilen samoissa maisemissa kuuranrapeaa ja kuivempaa.

Ja on kyllä rouhea tuo DIY-läski jo ilman maaliakin. Minkä värinen runko lie tulossa?

----------


## Konna84

> Auran rantaa sunnuntain kosteudesta, eilen samoissa maisemissa kuuranrapeaa ja kuivempaa.
> 
> Ja on kyllä rouhea tuo DIY-läski jo ilman maaliakin. Minkä värinen runko lie tulossa?



Eipä näy kuva ainakaan mulla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jcool

Kelit vaan paranee! (HDR kikkailu)

----------


## Vispe

Pari Wo:ta romanttisella iltalenkillä  :Vink:

----------


## Läskimasa

No huhhuh mitä kuvia. 😎👍👍👍
Etenkin toi jcoolin räpsy.

----------


## chenti

Fatbike-nöösi ensimmäisillä työmatkoilla. Ei vaan meinaa töihin asti päästä, kun meno tuolla on niin lystikästä.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## jcool

Kävin eilen vetään Oulussa Ruskotunturin DH radan alas. Fatboy oli keterä, mutta hullu pitää olla joka oikeasti tykittää siitä alas! Eka hyppy ottaa jo luulot pois, eikä siinä passaa kaatua kun mennään jo toisessa hypyssä taas hullua kyytiä. Eka kertaa sain jarrut tarpeeksi kuumaksi (Ice Tech) :-) Kaveri tuli perässä toisella läskillä ja kunnon jarrukäry haisi pakkasessa. Hyvä fiilis...

----------


## jcool

Ruskotunturia...

----------


## OutdoorGirl

Ruskotunturia ei voi kauniiksi moittia, mutta pyörät ovat sitäkin hienompia.  :Hymy:  Kaksin aina kaunihimpi.

----------


## Mazza

Oih, tuonne pitää joku päivä mennä. Yks päivä kävin kyllä portilla, mutta alla oli maantiepyörä...

----------


## IncBuff

Pitihän se käydä kokeilemassa ja oikein kahdesti, että pääseekö läskillä tuon nyppylän päälle. Aika liukkaan oloista noin märkänä se harmaa savi siellä päällä  :Cool:

----------


## Tuomas H

^Kyllä Oulu on kaunis.

----------


## Antza44

Kyllä se on jännää tää läskeily ka ei tiedä kooskaan mitä osaa pääsee päivittämään lenkinjälkeen :Cool: . Ajamaan on päässyt lähiaikoina harvemmin, kuin kerta viikkoon ja taas palkittiin. Salsan runkosetin mukana tullut vapaaratas taisi antautua lopullisesti. Alkoi varoitella voimansiirron naksumisella ja moneen kertaan tarkisteltiin ja kaikki säädöt oli kunnossa. Onneksi selvisimme taka kutsista liki kilsan päähän kotiin, kunnes potku pyöräily alkoi :Sarkastinen: . Puolenvuoden ikäisenä poksahti kynnet murusiksi ja, nyt 10kk iässä tais mennä muutakin, no ruumiin avaus kertoo totuuden :Hymy: .

----------


## Aflakorppi

> Kelit vaan paranee! (HDR kikkailu)




No nyt! Yksi hienoimpia kuvia mikä nähty tällä foorumilla! Jos jostain pitää nipottaa ja aina pitää niin oksa eturenkaan kohdalla häiritsee muuten täydellistä kuvaa, kloonaustyökalulla alle puolen minuutin homma hävittää kyseinen risu.

----------


## fättärix

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jcool

> No nyt! Yksi hienoimpia kuvia mikä nähty tällä foorumilla! Jos jostain pitää nipottaa ja aina pitää niin oksa eturenkaan kohdalla häiritsee muuten täydellistä kuvaa, kloonaustyökalulla alle puolen minuutin homma hävittää kyseinen risu.



Kiitti, monesti yllättää kun ottaa HDR kuvan varsinkin, kun dynamiikka ei muuten riitä. Minulla sattuu olemaan parempikin kuva aiheesta, joten tuo risu ei nyt kauheasti harmita :-)

----------


## jcool

> Pitihän se käydä kokeilemassa ja oikein kahdesti, että pääseekö läskillä tuon nyppylän päälle. Aika liukkaan oloista noin märkänä se harmaa savi siellä päällä



Kohta avataan "kuvasi tunturin päällä" ketju :-) Hyvä!!!

----------


## Konna84

Ekat 16km läski ladalla ja olen myyty. Ilmakin oli mitä hienoin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Suburban

> Ekat 16km läski ladalla ja olen myyty. Ilmakin oli mitä hienoin.



Näyttää tosi hyvältä tuo rungon vihreä väritys, pahuksen hieno pyörä ja kuva  :Cool:

----------


## brilleaux

Kokolailla liukasta oli metsässä aamulla. Ja vinha todenperä on siinä että karvainen kummi ei märkänä pidä. Uutuudenkarvainen Budi takana oli melko lipevä...
Pitäis kaiketi sheivata ennen ajoa. Se kumi siis.

----------


## Mazza

> Ekat 16km läski ladalla ja olen myyty. Ilmakin oli mitä hienoin.



Onnea lisäpainosta! Maukas peli!

----------


## Ski

Meitä on moneksi ...

----------


## IncBuff

Suorastaan kesäinen ilma ajella tänään. Raakasti mereltä puhaltanut tuulikaan ei metsässä haitannut. Kivet oli kyllä syksyisen liukkaita.

----------


## kalleA

On kyllä siistin näkönen polku :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Paulix

Tämmönen trippi tänään.

----------


## Jopo81

Pikanen työmatkaräpsy hämärässä. Oikeesti upean värinen tuo nousevan auringon värjäämä pilvinen taivas. Ei tosta kännykuvasta ehkä niin välity😕

----------


## OKS

Komeaa aamutaivasta sai ihastella työmatkalla Rovaniemelläkin ja koristuksena näkyivät myös Venus ja Jupiter. Komeinta taivaan loimotusta pääsi seuraamaan työpaikan ikkunasta kahdeksan aikoihin.

----------


## Wilikki

> Komeaa aamutaivasta sai ihastella työmatkalla Rovaniemelläkin ja koristuksena näkyivät myös Venus ja Jupiter. Komeinta taivaan loimotusta pääsi seuraamaan työpaikan ikkunasta kahdeksan aikoihin.



Komeita kuvia  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Dalmore

Farley sai oikeet kumekset, Bud ja Lou nosti fiiliksen tappiin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mika K

Bud ja Lou on ihanat kumekset  :Hymy:  Pannaas hailakoita kuvei viime viikolta pari näytille yhden värillisen kans..

----------


## brilleaux

^Lou Propulsion modessa?  :No huh!: 





> Bud ja Lou on ihanat kumekset



Allekirjoitan.
Bud/Bud ehkä vielä ihkummat. IMO.  :Hymy:

----------


## minimake

Mikä keula tossa Mika K:n   konassa on....mukitelineet vai jotain retkeilyvarusteita?

Lähetetty minun SM-G388F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

> Mikä keula tossa Mika K:n   konassa on....mukitelineet vai jotain retkeilyvarusteita?



Tuota se ei oo Kona vaan Konga.

----------


## Mika K

Kongassa on mittojen mukaan tehty Trussi keulana ja siinä on Salsan Anycaget molemmin puolin. Toiselle puolella retkillä olen pitänyt makuupussia ja toisella makuualustaa, arkiajossa noista ei ole mitään haittaa eli sama antaa olla siinä paikallaan, ni ei tartte vekslata.

Propulsion juu, kyllä muuten pitää  :Leveä hymy:  Ja Bud/Bud tarttis hoitaa kokeiluun..

----------


## Mazza

Koska muutki, niin minäki! Eiku...



Alastulo oli jännää pelkällä etujarrulla. Jos huomenna kerkiäis hitsaileen takajarrulle korvakon. M395-jarrut ja kunnon tanko+stemmi on vielä maailmalla tulossa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mika K:n Konga on varsin eroottinen ilmestys.

----------


## TheMiklu

Olen koskettanut Mikan Kongaa ja allekirjoitan edellisen  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Kongassa on Taigaa

----------


## OKS

> Olen koskettanut Mikan Kongaa ja allekirjoitan edellisen



Oletko pessyt kätesi tuon kosketuksen jälkeen?  :Vink:

----------


## VilleW

Hyvin toimivat Flow ja Dunder myös hiekassa. Riittävän kaltevalla alkoi perä valua alta mutta Flow pitää. Cool!

----------


## TheMiklu

> Oletko pessyt kätesi tuon kosketuksen jälkeen?



Käden?

What happens at the singletrack stays at the singletrack.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ilta lenkillä  Hyvin mnee Suolla kin kävin ..✌😁

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Grandi66

Kävin yhtenä päivänä vähän ajelemassa.

----------


## brilleaux

On se vaan hienoo.

----------


## SFK

Nyt on fiilikset tapissa! Tänään sai matkalla töistä kotiin hake laatikon postista...





Nopean pihapyörittelyn perusteella koko tuntuu oikealta, paljon muuta ei pysty vielä sanomaan.
Ei varmana saa nukuttua kun polttelee päästä huomenna ajelemaan ja testaamaan kunnolla. Onneksi on huomenna vapaata töistä!!!!

----------


## Poy

> Kävin yhtenä päivänä vähän ajelemassa.



Eipä näy. Olisko ongelma tässä: googleusercontent?

----------


## deee

> Näyttää tosi hyvältä tuo rungon vihreä väritys, pahuksen hieno pyörä ja kuva



Hieno on. Jostain syystä maastopyöriin sopii hyvin räikeämmät värit kuten keltainen ja vihreä. Esim keltainen täpäri on yleensä aina kaunis, mutta keltainen maantiepyörä taas ruma.

----------


## zander

Juu, monesti hillitymmät värit sopii paremmin maantiepyörään. Ei keltainen maantiepyörä=ruma mikään totuus mielestäni kuitenkaan ole. Esim tuo passaa omaan silmään oikeen hyvin:

----------


## missile

Eiliset aamuviilistelyt

----------


## deee

> Juu, monesti hillitymmät värit sopii paremmin maantiepyörään. Ei keltainen maantiepyörä=ruma mikään totuus mielestäni kuitenkaan ole. Esim tuo passaa omaan silmään oikeen hyvin:



Makuasioitahan nämä ovat ja hyvä niin. Eihän se kiva olisi jos kaikki ajaisivat saman värisillä pyörillä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

Ei tullut ajamalla ylös :Irvistys:

----------


## kalleA

Komee trekki, sano viel et on kuituuki;D

----------


## minimake

Kivat violetit detailit...

Lähetetty minun SM-G388F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

ui jui olipa kivaa, Farley 9 ja Farley tauolla

----------


## Huggu



----------


## TomiKoo

> ui jui olipa kivaa



Juurikin näin! Virppaa vedeltiin tänään ristiin rastiin, löytyi taas paljon uusia polkuja!

Harvoin sattuu muita samoille poluille, mutta tänään oli kyllä paljon trafiikkia. Oranssi pyörän bongasin kaukaa ja kelta-vihreän pyörän kuskia tervehdin Runtelissa. Terveisiä myös tuntemattomaksi jääneelle Spessun omistajalle, jonka kanssa poristiin läskeistä frisbeegolfin lomassa.  :Hymy: 

Ja sitten ne fiilistelyt, yksi uusista poluista:



Runtelin jälkeen alkoi hämärtymään, joten ajelin tuttuja polkuja takas.

----------


## Smo

> Ei tullut ajamalla ylös



Katoin etten tunnista paikkaa mökkiosastolta mutta tuohan taitaa olla tuosta läheltä rantaraitilta Soukan rannasta  :Hymy:  .. yläkautta ajamalla ylös?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## macci

Petikon laavulla


Jumissa

----------


## Jahvetti

> Komee trekki, sano viel et on kuituuki;D



Juu, f9.6 on tuo, kovasti modattuna :Hymy: 





> Katoin etten tunnista paikkaa mökkiosastolta mutta tuohan taitaa olla tuosta läheltä rantaraitilta Soukan rannasta  .. yläkautta ajamalla ylös?



Joo ei ole nyt mökkimaisemia :Hymy:  Juurikin Soukasta, otaniemestä aloitin raitin eli joutu taluttamaan tuolta rannasta päin :Hymy:  Taluttamaan joutuisin kyllä toisesta suunnasta tullessakin..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

> ui jui olipa kivaa, Farley 9 ja Farley tauolla



Mukavan rauhallinen kuva :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Kiitos, oli mahtava lenkki ja tosiaankin oikein rentouttava

----------


## jakoivuniemi

Harmaa päivä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kalleA

Aijai, Hieno kuva!8)

----------


## very heavy

> Juu, monesti hillitymmät värit sopii paremmin maantiepyörään. Ei keltainen maantiepyörä=ruma mikään totuus mielestäni kuitenkaan ole. Esim tuo passaa omaan silmään oikeen hyvin:



toi rungossa komeileva teksti suodattaa aika paljon,fiilikset muuttuis aika paljon jos siihen vetäis yosemite teippauksen päälle

----------


## artzi

Nyt oli taas niin nättiä ettei edes pieni vesisade haitannut. Luulin että yksin saa haahuilla tällä kelillä, mutta on niitä muitakin jotka ei ole sokerista...

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä se läski vaan tykkää kun sillä ajetaan☺ Keli oli lepposa ja ennen sadetta kerkesi kotiinkin.

----------


## SFK

Lisää valkoista kehiin!
Harmaata keliä piristi pikku pirtsakka läskirundi!

----------


## Mika K

Mukava oli taas isänpäivänä pari tuntia metsässä lyllertää..

----------


## Gilberto

> Nyt oli taas niin nättiä ettei edes pieni vesisade haitannut. Luulin että yksin saa haahuilla tällä kelillä, mutta on niitä muitakin jotka ei ole sokerista...



No on todellakin nätti paikka ja kuva, mistä päin suomea tämä löytyy?

----------


## Laerppi

> No on todellakin nätti paikka ja kuva, mistä päin suomea tämä löytyy?



Näyttää Kauhanevan pitkospuilta jonkin verran...

----------


## JackOja

> Näyttää Kauhanevan pitkospuilta jonkin verran...



Ja aika monelta muultakin paikalta, noita maisemia on Suomessa miljoonia. Tokikaan ei tietenkään JUST tota kuin yksi  :Hymy: 

Savojärvi? Lapsena meillä oli mökki tuolla ja se oli niinku JUST tuollaista.

----------


## heccu

> Näyttää Kauhanevan pitkospuilta jonkin verran...



Sama tuli mulla mieleen, vaikka tossa. Pari kertaas tullut tuolla pyörähdettyä.

----------


## artzi

Kauhaneva hyvinkin, on kyllä kauneimpia soita missä on tullut pyörittyä. Kauniiit pitkoset ja vieläpä perinteisiä puutapeilla tehtyjä!

Lauhanvuorikin oli ihan kiva, mutta infotaulut ja pitkoset pätkittäin aivan luokattomassa kunnosssa. Ja ne uudet siellä kevytversiota, kolmea lankkua.

----------


## heccu

> Lauhanvuorikin oli ihan kiva, mutta infotaulut ja pitkoset pätkittäin aivan luokattomassa kunnosssa. Ja ne uudet siellä kevytversiota, kolmea lankkua.



Lauhanvuoren pitkokset, kolme kakkosnelosta lappeellaan rinnakkain, oli aikoinaan joskus n yli 10 v sitten helppo ajaa, nykyään tosiaan osittain umpeenkasvaneet ja huonokuntoiset.  Lauhanvuori on hieno paikka, näkötornikin on suht uusi kun vanha poltettiin joskus aikoinaan (en ollut silloin paikkakunnalla :Hymy: ). Jos tarkkoja ollaan siellä on pyöräily kielletty tai ainakin oli mutta on siellä tullut ajeltua monta kertaa.

----------


## Laerppi

> Kauhaneva hyvinkin, on kyllä kauneimpia soita missä on tullut pyörittyä. Kauniiit pitkoset ja vieläpä perinteisiä puutapeilla tehtyjä!
> 
> Lauhanvuorikin oli ihan kiva, mutta infotaulut ja pitkoset pätkittäin aivan luokattomassa kunnosssa. Ja ne uudet siellä kevytversiota, kolmea lankkua.







> Lauhanvuoren pitkokset, kolme kakkosnelosta lappeellaan rinnakkain, oli aikoinaan joskus n yli 10 v sitten helppo ajaa, nykyään tosiaan osittain umpeenkasvaneet ja huonokuntoiset.  Lauhanvuori on hieno paikka, näkötornikin on suht uusi kun vanha poltettiin joskus aikoinaan (en ollut silloin paikkakunnalla). Jos tarkkoja ollaan siellä on pyöräily kielletty tai ainakin oli mutta on siellä tullut ajeltua toistakymmentä kertaa.



Joo, tuli käytyä tossa taannoin Lauhanevalla, Lauhavuorella, Kauhanevalla ja Levanevalla ajelemassa.

----------


## kalppinokka

> Lauhanvuoren......... Jos tarkkoja ollaan siellä on pyöräily kielletty tai ainakin oli.......



Paino sanalla OLI:
*Lauhanvuoren kansallispuistossa on* *sallittua* liikkuminen jalan, hiihtäen, polkupyörällä, soutaen ja meloen mahdollisia rajoitusosia lukuun ottamatta pyöräily  jokamiehenoikeudella rajoitusosia lukuun ottamatta. Pysythän selvästi  erottuvilla poluilla ja otat huomioon muut poluilla liikkuvat.

Joskus kauan sitten tuli kirjelmöityä sinne päin, ja nyttemmin kun kaikkien puistojen säntöjä tarkastellaan uusista lähtökohdista ja nykyisen ls-lainsäädännön mukaisesti, niin ihan kivasti noita kieltoja alkaa purkautua siellä sun täällä  :Hymy: .

----------


## kalppinokka

Ja vielä Kauhaneva-Pohjankangas:
*Kauhanevan - Pohjankankaan kansallispuistossa on* *sallittua* liikkuminen jalan, hiihtäen, soutaen ja meloen mahdollisia rajoitusosia lukuun ottamatta  pyöräily jokamiehenoikeudella rajoitusosia lukuun ottamatta. Pysythän  selvästi erottuvilla poluilla ja otat huomioon muut poluilla liikkuvat.

----------


## heccu

^Hieno homma  :Hymy: .

----------


## OKS

Vihdoinkin lunta.  :Hymy:  Mukava ajella läskillä.





Kaikki eivät ehkä tykkää.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mukava ajella läskillä.



Missä läskissä on noin kapeet kumit, näyttää 3-tuumaisilta. Vai hämääkö kuvakulma?

----------


## Jakke81

^oisko vain vertailu kuva kuinka loska lumi tekee pyöräilystä "mukavaa" pois lukien me läskikuskit jotka pääsemme siitä nauttimaan

----------


## tinke77

Ylemmässä kuvassa vaikuttais olevan kona woon orkkis snowshoe,  4.5 tuumainen  :Vink:

----------


## moraff

Kylläpä sitä lunta jo odottelee jotta pääsee nautiskelemaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OKS

> Ylemmässä kuvassa vaikuttais olevan kona woon orkkis snowshoe,  4.5 tuumainen



Jep, noilla ajellaan. Läskimasa on jo niin tottunut omiin paksukaisiin, että muut läskikumit näyttävät "alimittaisilta".

----------


## ealex

Eilen taisi olla historiallinen keskiviikkolenkki Tampereella, kun läskipyöriä oli jo enemmistö.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Eilen taisi olla historiallinen keskiviikkolenkki Tampereella, kun läskipyöriä oli jo enemmistö.



Eiköhä sellane tilanne vielä idän torstailenkillekin tule..  :Vink:

----------


## brilleaux

> Kylläpä sitä lunta jo odottelee jotta pääsee nautiskelemaan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ei siihen läskillä lunta tarvita.  :Vink: 
Toki nostaa funfactoria kyllä.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Puhuiko joku lumesta  :Hymy: 





Tuolla metsän keskellä pärjää, mutta joo vähänkään avonaisella alkaa olla niin paljon ettei tahdo enää päästä.

----------


## zander

Mukavan Walkeeta. Eikai kuvat Oulusta ole?

----------


## moraff

Kohta sitä tullee tännekin jes!

----------


## Jopo81

Alkaa yliajelu tuottaa tulosta😀


Ja mutka meni pitkäksi😆

----------


## OKS

> Kohta sitä tullee tännekin jes!





  :Hymy:

----------


## Jassoo

Saimaan rannalla fiilistelyä

----------


## OKS

^Tunnelmakuva.

Läskikelit.

----------


## ealex

Fiilistelyä syysilmassa eilen:

----------


## Solaris_83

syötteltä 14.11

----------


## IncBuff

Sunnuntaiaamun fiilistelyt







Näille baanoille ei taida ollakaan enää asiaa ennen toukokuuta.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Hyi kun näyttää ihan talvelta! Veikkaampa että täällä etelässä saa tuollaisia kelejä odotella vielä pari kuukautta jos tulevat ollenkaan.

----------


## IncBuff

Kyllä tää aina +5 astetta ja vesisateen voittaa.

----------


## Jopo81

Neljän ja puolen tunnin kuvasaldoa.
Oli märkää ja liukasta ja saakelin kivaa.
Jännästi tolla läskillä yrittää ajaa kaikista sellasista paikoista minne ei normi kakskutosella oo koittanu😄

----------


## HC Andersen

CCG-Sissijaoksen Varjokalia-ajot. Käytiin syömässä ja juomassa hyvin, sauna teki myös hyvää.

----------


## Plus

Muurahaispolkuja seuraamassa peikkometsässä:

----------


## Saukka

Kävin kesällä tuolla kanssa saunomassa. Yllätys oli melkoinen, kun oli tehty noin komia sauna hyvillä löylyillä, enkä siitä missään esitteessä ollut nähnyt mainintaa. Upea paikka ja reitti! Tuossa vielä juuri uunista tullutta "todistusaineistoa".  :Hymy:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKzaqB-SMxA

----------


## mni

> CCG-Sissijaoksen Varjokalia-ajot. Käytiin syömässä ja juomassa hyvin...



Mekin käytiin ulkona syömässä. Oli oikein monen tähden ravintola ja hotelli.



 







> ...sauna teki myös hyvää.



Oho, sinnekö on rakennettu saunakin. Ehkä Suomen eniten luksus MTB-reitti.

----------


## artzi

> CCG-Sissijaoksen Varjokalia-ajot. Käytiin syömässä ja juomassa hyvin, sauna teki myös hyvää.



Mikäs tuon laavun nimi olikaan? Sauna lisää kiinnostusta ajaa tuonne joskus uudestaan   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ski

https://instagram.com/p/-EJeT8kTdp/

Syöte 14.11.2015

----------


## Juha Jokila



----------


## HC Andersen

> Mikäs tuon laavun nimi olikaan? Sauna lisää kiinnostusta ajaa tuonne joskus uudestaan



Matkoslammen laavu

----------


## TomiKoo

Oulussa on näemmä jo lunta, mutta Virpassa ei ole vielä haitoksi asti näkyny. Märkää kyllä piisaa ihan samaan malliin, kun syyskyssa. Lou-testit päällänsä.



Runtelissa pääsi valmille tulille lämmittelemään.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Kävin kesällä tuolla kanssa saunomassa. Yllätys oli melkoinen, kun oli tehty noin komia sauna hyvillä löylyillä, enkä siitä missään esitteessä ollut nähnyt mainintaa. Upea paikka ja reitti! Tuossa vielä juuri uunista tullutta "todistusaineistoa".  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKzaqB-SMxA



Hyvä video! Teemalaulusta jäi mieleen msailman vahvin nalle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> 



Tässä ollaan asian ytimessä! Parhautta. (y)

----------


## Kyrdis

Siilinjärvellä tuli valkoista maahan asti. Nais!

----------


## OKS

Pienellä iltalenkillä heikossa lumisateessa.

----------


## caddis



----------


## Läskimasa

^ 😃👍 Näitä ei oo liikaa näkyny. Tilasitko Hibikesta?

----------


## caddis

kyllä näin kävi. Taisi tästä ketjusta tulla vinkki  :Hymy:

----------


## zander

Hyvä vinkki oli se Hibike. Beargrease odottaa eteisessä litkutusta. Etuvaihtajan nakkasin jo mäkeen ja eturieskaksi 30T Racefacen. Pientä täpinää päästä lenkille  :Hymy:

----------


## makton

Jatketaan samalla linjalla. Sormi paketissa vielä 2vk, niin ajamaan ei pääse, joten vähän toisenlaista fiilistelyä. Sormen paketoinnin syyn seurauksena uutta runkoa 2fat pro:n tilalle. Odottavan aika on kyllä pitkä...

----------


## JackOja

> ...Sormen paketoinnin syyn seurauksena uutta runkoa 2fat pro:n tilalle...



Vaatii selvennyksen.

----------


## makton

> Vaatii selvennyksen.



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...66#post2454066

Oikeastaan aika vähällä sitä itse selvisi, mutta whitessa ei enää henki pihise.

----------


## kmw

Fiilikset ihan tapissa! Äskön eka polkaisu kot'poluilla con tubeless Nextie. Interwepistä löytyisi varmasti tähän sopiva hymiö, mut khyl te tiedätte mistä kymysys. Old Skuul Puksutin kihtyy & kulkee paremmin ja on kaikkinensa virkeämmän oloinen. Eturinkulan selfsteerinkiä ei ollenkaan ja ylämäet ovat pienentyneet. Uskottako notta ny ei oo hirveä hinku lähteä duuniin, ..ttu.

Kiitos ja kumarrus @ MCarbon ja Hikiän Ajomies.

----------


## Shimaani

^biin tät, dan teör.   Eiku....   :Hymy: 
räikeänmustat vaiko jtn hillittyä...?

----------


## marco1

> ^biin tät, dan teör.   Eiku....  
> räikeänmustat vaiko jtn hillittyä...?



^Tämä taitaa mennä kategoriaan "retorista pohdiskelua", lopputulos kun tiedetään ennakkoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

MKarpoonissa oli hyllyssä mustat offset-kiekot niin ne. Valkoisia aattelin, mutmut olisi joutunut oottelemaan eikä tosta postin kulkemisestakaan oikeen tiä. Runko on rottaistunut huolella niin josko sen muuttaisi kehien&gumesten väriseksi? Ehkä sit joskus, ehkä.

----------


## Kemizti

Fiilikset aika korkealla, kun kuukauden ajotauko ohi ja läskillä töihin!

----------


## kmw

^ no nyt on muhkua! Tähän internjetin suurin peukalon kuva.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Sormen paketoinnin syyn seurauksena uutta runkoa 2fat pro:n tilalle. Odottavan aika on kyllä pitkä...



Meinaatko Whitestä raapasta loput osat vai mikä on suunnitelma?





> ^ no nyt on muhkua!



Kuitukiekoilla saa näyttämään renkaat pulleemmilta mitä onkaan. Mut onhan se hieno!

----------


## 7-spoke

Mikäs se siellä lymyää?

----------


## Kemizti

> Kuitukiekoilla saa näyttämään renkaat pulleemmilta mitä onkaan. Mut onhan se hieno!



Ei noi ny mikkää 2XL-muhkut ole,  mutta BFK ja BUD, ihan mainion oloinen combo..

----------


## moraff

Onko niitä isompia kun 4.8" ja 100mm vanne?

----------


## Kemizti

> Onko niitä isompia kun 4.8" ja 100mm vanne?



No se veetire.co snowshoe 2XL 5.05" ja se sit leveelle vanteelle, eikä 100mm vannekaan enää taida olla leventä markkinoilla..

----------


## moraff

Ei taida enää leveämpi mahtua tuohon omaan 907 runkoon. Speksien mukaan pitäs 5" mennä mutta pitääpä ottaa selvää. Nyt alla 4.8" bud/lou yhdistelmä mutta etusessa oksan tekemä reikä paikattu litkulla... Veikkaan kyllä että ei kyllä taida ketjun puolesta mahtua, kun nytkin pitänyt jatkaa keskiön pituutta alusprikoilla ettei ketju laahaa kumia pienimmällä vaihteella..

Muhkultahan tuo 2xl tosiaan näyttää!

----------


## peruspertti

Etsi läski kuvasta

Joku oli jättänyt sävy sävyyn vararungon roikkumaan koivunoksaan sitä tarvitsevalle.

ihan normi urbaani työmatka  :Vink:

----------


## 7-spoke



----------


## klones

Fatin ensilenkki vapaapäivänä  :Hymy:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Kyllä oli taas fiilikset katossa, kun pääsi paksupyöräilemään.  :Sarkastinen:  Veriläikkiä Parsiasmaan laavun ympäristössä ei kannata sitten ihmetellä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Veitsi lipsahti makkarapaketin aukaisussa ?

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Kaatumisen seurauksena alkanut hillitön nenäverenvuoto. Jännä että niin pienen iskun seurauksena alkoi tulla verta aivan mielettömästi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

No hyvä, ettet tuhrinut verellä a-luokan grillimakkaroita.  :Vink:

----------


## artzi

> Kyllä oli taas fiilikset katossa, kun pääsi paksupyöräilemään.  Veriläikkiä Parsiasmaan laavun ympäristössä ei kannata sitten ihmetellä.



Jaahas, peli kovenee kuvamateriaalin suhteen   :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Tämähän on ku Kiasmasta kohta.

----------


## ealex

Ensimmäinen lumi Tampereella:


Tästä meni eilen polku:  :Hymy:

----------


## jolpe

Nyt sai Trekki arvoisensa keulan.

----------


## Wilikki

> Nyt sai Trekki arvoisensa keulan.



Iso peukku tälle   ite kävin eilen kyselemässä trekin omaa kuitukeulaa pyöräsuvalasta. Hinta oli muistaakseni 450e ja toimitus joskus tammikuussa.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

> Iso peukku tälle   ite kävin eilen kyselemässä trekin omaa kuitukeulaa pyöräsuvalasta. Hinta oli muistaakseni 450e ja toimitus joskus tammikuussa.
> 
> Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No onpa tuollakin hintaa. Tänään kävin tuollaisen Farleyn koeajamassa ja tuo keulahomma jarruttaa vähän ostohousujen lopullista jalkaan vetämistä. Muuten laite tuntui asialliselta.

----------


## Buny

> Ensimmäinen lumi Tampereella:



Ajelin vissiin sun jäljillä tänään  :Hymy:  Kovin ainakin näyttää tutulta. Bud/Knard-kombo näytti kuvion perusteella olleen alla. Oli kyllä aika hyvin oksat taipuneet paikoin polun päälle. Alla kuva omalta reissultani:

----------


## jcool

> Kyllä oli taas fiilikset katossa, kun pääsi paksupyöräilemään.  Veriläikkiä Parsiasmaan laavun ympäristössä ei kannata sitten ihmetellä.



No ei verta, mutta hiukan kipua. Koira hyökkäsi kankkuun kiinni! Tuli nainen vastaan kahden koiran kans, jolloin hiljensin ja jouduin pysähtyyn. Metsästä ampui kolmas koira suoraan lonkkaan kiinni. Onneksi olin aika lähellä kotia, niin pääsi ajamalla sinne vaikka lonkassa säteili hieman kipua. Mitenhän tässäkin nyt menettelis? Otin numeron naiselta tarteen, jos jotain ilmenee. Hampaanjäljet ainakin on kankussa...

edit,,,eikö koirat pitäisi olla kytkettynä kiinni eikä miten sattuu irrallaan?

----------


## IncBuff

No sinuna kävisin näyttämässä lääkärille ja sitten tekisin rikosilmoituksen tai ainakin vaatisin korvausta vaatteista. Kai ne housut ainakin otti damagea? Koirat pitäisi olla kiinni.

Ihan mielenkiinnosta niin missä päin tuo sattui?

----------


## paternoster

Ilman muuta suosittelen viranomaisten sotkemista asiaan. Korvaukset kivusta/säryistä ja välineistä. Eivät nuo suloisten turrejen omistajat opi muuten mitään, jos sittenkään.

----------


## Hääppönen

"Ei se koskaan ennen..."  :Vihainen:

----------


## Läskimasa

Ihteeni sieppaa nuo rakit=kouluttamattomat/tottelemattomat koirat, tai enemmänkin niiden omistajien leväperäisyys. Jos sitä ei oo osattu/saatu koulutettua tottelemaan käskyjä, niin sitä ei riimusta irti saa päästää edes metsässä. Hyvin koulutettu koira on fiksu ja viisas, mutta kusipäistä isokokoista koiraa saa pelätä enemmän kuin sutta. 

Omistajalta kivusta/säryistä/vaatteista/lääkärissä käynnistä min. 300€ tai/ja rikosilmoitus.

----------


## Poy

Pääsihän sitä ensilumella pyöräilemään 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eeteeku

Väärin ajettu kun pyörä ihan lumessa. kivaa oli silti..

----------


## ealex

> Ajelin vissiin sun jäljillä tänään  Kovin ainakin näyttää tutulta. Bud/Knard-kombo näytti kuvion perusteella olleen alla. Oli kyllä aika hyvin oksat taipuneet paikoin polun päälle.



Kyllä, huomasin paluumatkalla sinun Bud&Bud jäljeet.  :Hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Dude on ottanut ilon irti kunnolla.
Pakollinen tukkitikkujapaksupyörä kuva - olipa mukava pitkästä aikaa ajaa tuolla, kun kippurasarvicyclo lokareineen vienyt voiton viime aikoina.

----------


## TemMeke

> eikö koirat pitäisi olla kytkettynä kiinni?



Kytkentäpakko riippuu mm. vuodenajasta, paikasta, koiran iästä ja monesta muustakin. Mut ei koira toki missään tilanteessa saa ihmiseen käydä kiinni.

Jos oikeasti puras ihon läpi ja sulla ei oo jäykkäkouristusrokotusta voimassa, niin käväsehän lääkärissä. Muuten voi aika rauhassa seurailla ja vaikka guuglailla asiaa.

----------


## jcool

> Kytkentäpakko riippuu mm. vuodenajasta, paikasta, koiran iästä ja monesta muustakin. Mut ei koira toki missään tilanteessa saa ihmiseen käydä kiinni.
> 
> Jos oikeasti puras ihon läpi ja sulla ei oo jäykkäkouristusrokotusta voimassa, niin käväsehän lääkärissä. Muuten voi aika rauhassa seurailla ja vaikka guuglailla asiaa.



Jeps, rokotus pitäis olla ok. Aika jännä homma, että hampaat tulee läpi ja silti housu näyttää ehyeltä. Mulla on craftin housut ja siitä sivulta/takaa on tosi ohutta joustavaa kangasta. Housut on edestä tuulta ja osittain vettä pitävää kangasta. Naarmut ja etuhampaan puremakohta on punainen ja koholla. Kipu ja jäykkyys on vielä, muttei pahat. Voi olla, ettei huomenna voi ajaa. Tympii hitosti, jos ei pääse, kun kerrankin olis lunta. Onneksi ei kädestä yltänyt puremaan. En ehtinyt mitään tehdä kun jalka oli vielä kiinni polkimessa ja toinen maassa. Sanoin todella terävästi koiralle: "EI PURE!". Viisiin auttoi, kun koira päästi ja lähti pakoon.

edit: suosittelen jatkossa, ettei missän tapauksessa pysähdy/hiljennä, jos kohtaa koiria. Vois ehkä takaapäin tullessa sanoa, että: "pyörä tulee". Koirat ja ulkoiluttaja ovat kuitenkin tottuneet ihmisääneen. Mä aion jatkossa vetää täysiä ohi, ihan sama jos koirat rähisee. Jos yrittää kiini, ajan päälle :-) Alan kusipää kuskiksi :-)

----------


## jopoaja

Vihdoinkin pääsi heittämään lenkin läskillä. Hauskaa puuhaa, 30 km lenkin jälkeen tietää kyllä liikkuneensa  :Hymy:  Nyt kun tulis vielä lunta eteläänkin..

----------


## jakoivuniemi

Ensilumi täälläkin. Kohteena viikonloppureissu Vierumäellä. Hymy korvissa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Komeita kuvia ! Kyllä talvi on kaunis ! Kengät oli tänään 7h jalassa Bontragerin ne uudet OMW sisäkengälliset ja voin vaan suositella.

----------


## IncBuff

> Kytkentäpakko riippuu mm. vuodenajasta, paikasta, koiran iästä ja monesta muustakin. Mut ei koira toki missään tilanteessa saa ihmiseen käydä kiinni.



Laki ei kyllä moisia määreitä kuin koiran ikä tunne.

----------


## zander

Tuntee. Pentu saa olla irti. En muista oli 5kk tai 6kk vanha kun määritellään pennuksi.

----------


## Reign

Melkein kuin olisi ajanut Narniaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Komeita kuvia ! Kyllä talvi on kaunis ! Kengät oli tänään 7h jalassa Bontragerin ne uudet OMW sisäkengälliset ja voin vaan suositella.



Omw:t kävin itekkin Sportaxista hakemassa.
Saa pakkaset tulla ☺

----------


## 7-spoke

Jätskikauhalle hommia ku on tuota valkosta paskaa kolata asti  :Vink:  Eka vähäkään pidempi läskilenkki ja vielä kaverin ja sen läskin kans! Ei jotenki ollu ollenkaan 29er-kiemurtelua ikävä...

Oma koira haukkui ja murisi kaverin hyväksi. Lenkillä tuli pari irtokoiraa vastaan joista omistajansa varoitti että toinen haukkuu meidät, mutta ei me välitetty, lyllerrettiin vaan menemään, niin ei tarvittu sarvia eikä hampaita.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Keski-Suomessa sato  kans Lunta mukavasti piti käydä Kokeilemassa Ihan siistii on..❄☺☝

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MrValdemar

Uudella plösöllä jo toinen työmatka. Ei hanki haittaa.

----------


## ealex

Ihmeellistä ensilunta on satanut Tampereella:

----------


## Yeti

Turussa lunta riitti lähinnä piristämään maisemaa, mutta onhan se kivaa verrattuna marraskuun harmauteen.

----------


## Wilikki

Aurinko paisto ja sopivasti pakkasta, eli kaikinpuolin hieno fillarointi ilma  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VitaliT

Eiliset kastajaiset.

----------


## Jahvetti

Vähän meinaa käydä kateeksi kun katselee noita lumikuvia mutta näkyhän tuota hymyä irtoavan ilmankin :Hymy:

----------


## Herman

Kyllä se polku tässä on  :Hymy: 



Jonon ensimmäisellä oli hieman haastetta.

----------


## moraff

Tulihan sitä ees vähäsen Porvooseenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Eilinen koiranpurema ei onneksi haitannut tänään fiilistelyjä:

----------


## TheMiklu

Fiilis se on paraskin fiilis! Eilen sitä piisasi ku pääsi ensilumille ajelemaan <3
BFL toimi kaikesta huolimatta hyvin vaikka nappulaahan siinei ole nimeksikään.

----------


## noniinno

Kylläpä oli taas herkkua pitkästä aikaa. Täytyy sanoa, että kyllä läski vaan lumileikeissä parhaimmillaan. Edellisen kerran ajoin maaliskuussa, jos ei lasketa yhtä kokeilua heinäkuussa (jonka jälkeen olin valmis myymään koko laitteen).

----------


## Saukka

Turkulainen ensilumi, jos tuo nyt sellaiseksi lasketaan, toi mukavasti lisähaastetta sienten keräämiseen. Kylmäketju ei tänään katkennut. 
Myös läski tuo uutta ulottuvuutta sienestykseen. Ja toisin päin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mainosmies

Ensilumen fiilistelyt, lunta sen verran että jälki jää.

----------


## mazzer

Pitää varmaan tulla minukin "kaapista ulos" ja tehdä pitkällisen foorumin pläräämisen jälkeen esimmäinen postaus....  Savon paksukumipyörien lukumäärä on kasvanut yhdellä kappaleella.

 Mennellä viikolla oli ensimmäinen testilenkki tietä pitkin ja nyt ensimmäinen lenkki lumisessa maastossa...   Virne naamalla pysynyt koko päivän ajelun jälkeen...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Vitalitin Nikolaista tarviis saada toinen kuva jossa näkyis koko pyörä.  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Tänään käytiin mukavalla porukalla ajelemassa, 60km tuli. Samalla etsittiin juuri merkattua laavua, kun pitihän ne makkarat paistaa. No löytyihän se laavu, näytti lähes uudelta...


Sisälle kun pääsi, niin tulipaikka oli rikottu, eikä puista ollut tietoakaan. Ei jääty makkaroita käristelemään. Seuraava laavu olikin osalle tuttu


Nyt paisteltiin makkarat ja lihikset, maistu muuten hyvälle


Retken ainoa kapeerengaspyöräilijä alkaa pikkuhiljaa lämmetä läskille. Hyvä niin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Eiliset kastajaiset.



Taitaa olla tuossa Nicolaissa Pinionin vaihdelaatikko, mutta onko ketju vai hihnaveto?

----------


## Jukkis

Ei ollut virne naamalla saati hymy korvissa kun viikon kapeekumisella ajelun jälkeen läksin läskillä 35 kilsan soratiekiekalle. Ennakko-oletuksena se, että yöpakkaset on kovettanut baanan vaan kilin kikkelit oli. Ja kun vanhasta muistista yritti edetä samaa vauhtia kuin Spessulla niin alkoi oikeesti hapottaa jo alkumatkasta.
Väärin ajettu tietty; tolla pitäis vaan kiertää kantoja ja kiviä hitaasti möyrien.
Huomenna taas kuitenkin duunin jälkeen ajelemaan; jos vetäis silloin sekolenkin eli kinttupolkua, tiukkoja harjunousuja  ja kylätietä. Ei nyt jaksa pelkästään pusikoissakaan piileskellä tuon kanssa 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Kemizti

Kävin LBP:ssa ja Marskilla pyörähtämässä muutaman muun mutkan kautta, myös yhet toiset läskin jäljet bongasin samoilla nurkilla, fiilis oli mitä parhain ja sielu sai hoitoa!!







Ja yhdyn täysin jäsen ealex:n kommentteihin, Bud loistava edessä, isoKnard jopa vielä parempi takana 👍

----------


## rush

Jurvan Levanevan pitkospuu keikalta:

----------


## Pekka T L

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7y...ew?usp=sharing
Aika oikeaan osui oma arvio lenkille pystymisestä kun arvioin että josko lumille pääsisi, jos ei viime viikonlopun retkeä lasketa. Kaljasieppo oli pullon särkenyt ja minähän tietysti siihen osuin, eikä litku paikannut kun tuli isompi reikä. Mukavaahan tuo oli silti  :Hymy:  

Panin siihen nyt sisäkumipaikan sisäpuolelle, pitää vielä Liquisolea hommata.

----------


## Jopo81

Täälläpäin ei enempiä vielä oo valkosta maahan jäänyt. Pimeässä oli kyllä kiva lyllertää läsän kanssa😄

----------


## Läskimasa

Pikkusen väriks tuli meillekin, ei oikein vielä voi sanoo lumella ajaneensa. Mut mukavasti piristää harmaata maisemaa.

----------


## VitaliT

> Taitaa olla tuossa Nicolaissa Pinionin vaihdelaatikko, mutta onko ketju vai hihnaveto?



    joskus kesällä päättänyt tehdä itsellesi synttäri ja joulu lahja :Cool: samassa paketissa kun kerran niiden välillä on vain 1 päivä.
      Suuret renkaiden potkiaiset ovat läskipäivänä Kabulin keskuspuistossa, jos läskipäivä järjestetään.
  Vetona on kalsareista lainattu kuminauha kun en löytänyt sopivan ketjun  :Vink:

----------


## HDsilakka

Sopivasti tuli eka fättis ensilumille  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Mikäs on tuo tarakka HDsilakan whitessä?

----------


## Ski

Onko Biltema ☺

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JYRii

Välillä oli polku enemmän tai vähemmän hukassa. Happikin meinasi loppua ja takarenkaalle tarttis lisää pitoa. Muuten oli mukavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Eikö sulla Vitali ollut jo hipo täyskuitu Salsa ? Jo toinen läskifriikki, joka panostaa reilummin kalustoon.

----------


## jakkok

> Onko Biltema ☺
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Selkeästi. Ja vielä samanlainen roiskeläppä alapuolella... hmm pitääkin tarkistaa vieläkö mulla on omani paikoillaan

----------


## HDsilakka

Juu bilteman tarakka ja kumin palanen nippareilla kiinni

----------


## Jopo81

No pittääpä jossain välissä sellanen hommata. Kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## rush

Kannatti ottaa ja pitää oma henk.koht. TYHY -päivä. Jos se talvi nyt sattuu loppumaan näillä tienoilla tähän päivään...

----------


## teemui

Lauantaina pääsi pitkästä aikaa maastoon, ja ensilumelle vieläpä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vitsku

Ensilumi, ensi lumilenkki läskillä takana. NAMI NAMI...

----------


## stumpe

teemui:n alemman kuvan reittivalinta näyttää aika hasardilta : D

----------


## teemui

> teemui:n alemman kuvan reittivalinta näyttää aika hasardilta : D



No pikkuisen joutui kiertämään tuossa  :Hymy:

----------


## jlehtinen

> joskus kesällä päättänyt tehdä itsellesi synttäri ja joulu lahjasamassa paketissa kun kerran niiden välillä on vain 1 päivä.
>       Suuret renkaiden potkiaiset ovat läskipäivänä Kabulin keskuspuistossa, jos läskipäivä järjestetään.
>   Vetona on kalsareista lainattu kuminauha kun en löytänyt sopivan ketjun



Mukava nähdä, että foorumilta löytyy muitakin, jotka luottavat saksalaiseen insinööriosaamiseen. ;-) 
Itselläni ajossa vastaava laitos, poislukien GA:n haarukka.

----------


## Jukahia

Itä Tampere n.2 tuntia sitten...

----------


## OKS

Uusia läskipyöriä näyttää tulevan liikenteeseen kuin sieniä (lumi)sateella. Onko palstan tietäjillä minkäänlaista aavistusta, kuinka paljon Suomessa on läskipyöriä? Tähän kysymykseen törmää silloin tällöin.

----------


## Peräjää

Viikonloppuna pääsi kunnolla läskikelissä polkemaan. Aika mahtavat nietokset. Lauantain kelissä Mammoth toimi paremmin, mutta aika ekstriimiä kai tuo ihan umpihangessa polkeminen onkin. Aika nopeeta oli klossit lunta tunkossa, mutta lukkopolkimista en luovu... paitsi jos olis punaiset flätit.

 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mainosmies

Päivän fiilistelyt, vähätkin lumet häipyneet, mutta keli muuten kohdillaan!

----------


## Dalmore

Kyllä lunta kuuluu talvella olla



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## VitaliT

> Mukava nähdä, että foorumilta löytyy muitakin, jotka luottavat saksalaiseen insinööriosaamiseen. ;-)



Sinunkin Nicola hieno näköinen, minkä pituinen sulla on hihna ja hihna pyörät? Mulla o 39-39 ja 125h hihna.

----------


## kmw

Mainosmieheltä pysäyttävän hieno kuva. Kiitokset jakamisesta.

----------


## jlehtinen

> Sinunkin Nicola hieno näköinen, minkä pituinen sulla on hihna ja hihna pyörät? Mulla o 39-39 ja 125h hihna.



Jees, mullakin käytössä 39 hampaiset hihnapyörät edessä ja takana, mutta hihna on 122 hampainen. 1:1 välitys on ihan toimiva ainakin 18 lovisen laatikon kanssa.

----------


## VitaliT

> Jees, mullakin käytössä 39 hampaiset hihnapyörät edessä ja takana, mutta hihna on 122 hampainen. 1:1 välitys on ihan toimiva ainakin 18 lovisen laatikon kanssa.



Minulla on 12 vaihetta ja sekin on hyvin toimiva, pärjää joka paikassa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

- 8 C pakkasta ja melkein täysikuu oli äsken.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos Juha! Kuvat toi hymyn naamalle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Nicolailla hieno mummonpotkijanvärinen Vitali.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Otin myös pari videoklippiä kuutamolla.

----------


## a-o

Hienoja kuvia ja video Juhalla. Ajomaastot näyttää mukavilta!

----------


## VitaliT

> Nicolailla hieno mummonpotkijanvärinen Vitali.



Kiitos kehuista, vielä miettinyt laita saksalaiset jarrut mutta terve järki voittanut.

Vitalin rakennus vaiheessa yksikään mummo ei vahingoittunut_,_ paitsi säästöpossu joka ei selvinnyt hengissä_._

----------


## OKS

> Hienoja kuvia ja video Juhalla. Ajomaastot näyttää mukavilta!



Hienot on.

----------


## tinke77

No tässä nyt ei niin hienoa, mutta hyvä fiilis kuitenkin  :Hymy: 
Pikku pakkanen ja aurinko paistoi, ei malttanut yövuoron jäljiltä paljoa nukkua, kun luonto veti puoleensa...

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> No tässä nyt ei niin hienoa, mutta hyvä fiilis kuitenkin 
> Pikku pakkanen ja aurinko paistoi, ei malttanut yövuoron jäljiltä paljoa nukkua, kun luonto veti puoleensa...



Ihan hienoltahan tuo maisema ainakin omaan silmään näyttää  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Jätkät hei... yksi lumikuva liikaa täällä, oli pakko saada sitä tavaraa Läskin alle. Heti. 

Koko maailman kuvarasti, Laavu jolla neljä (4) laavua (yksi kuvaajan takana) ja pikkuruinen kota, puita ja paistinpanuja löytyy talon puolesta. Kyllä kaljat irtoo jos joku tietää.



Onnellinen Läski!

----------


## moraff

No niinhän siinä kävi että lumi suli pois tämäniltaiseksi suunnitellun iltalenkin tieltä, pöh

----------


## rush

> Koko maailman kuvarasti, Laavu jolla neljä (4) laavua (yksi kuvaajan takana) ja pikkuruinen kota, puita ja paistinpanuja löytyy talon puolesta. Kyllä kaljat irtoo jos joku tietää.



Taitaa olla pannupaikka täällä: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...254101&lang=fi

 :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

> Taitaa olla pannupaikka täällä: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...254101&lang=fi



No sehän löytyi äkkiä! Ja Artzi maksaa aina velkansa   :Hymy:

----------


## Sundo

Jos joku haluaisi tehdä mainoksen Suomen läskipyöräilymahdollisuuksista, tästä ketjusta löytyisi todella myyvää kuvamateriaalia enemmän kuin riittävästi. Tietysti luvat (tai hinnat) kuviin pitää kysyä, mutta sekin olisi näin foorumin kautta helppoa.

Edellisellä sivulla Mainosmiehen ja Juha Jokilan kuvat on upeita.

----------


## JackOja

> Jos joku haluaisi mainoksen Suomen maastopyöräilymahdollisuuksista...



Muokkasin hieman. Ei ole tarpeen erotella, IMO IMO.

----------


## Sundo

Totta turiset.

----------


## tinke77

Tässä fiilistä tämän aamun sumuiselta lenkiltä. Oli se jokin valkoinen yön aikana kadonnut...  :Irvistys:

----------


## OKS

> Oli se jokin valkoinen yön aikana kadonnut...



Täällä ei vielä kadonnut, mutta soseutunut kyllä ja jäätynyt Kemijokikin näyttää luovan jäitään. Mukava oli kuitenkin ajella nastoitetuilla renkailla, eipä lipsahdellut väylien sohjossa ja märällä jäällä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juze

Pitkoksilla pitää jo hieman keskittyäkkin tai saattaa tulla märkä olo.
Latukaan ei ollu vielä siinä kunnossa että hiihtäjiä pyörii jaloissa valittamassa.
jängät oli kelkkareiteillä myös mielenkiintosia kaikkine narisivine jäätiköiden kera ja sulien ojien ilman siltoja. Kengät pysy kuivana reissun mutta paita oli huolella märkä. 
Tämä eilen.

----------


## foba

No nyt on (toistaiseksi vielä lumettoman) talven läskipyörä-kausi avattu!

Voisin heittää samalla pientä arvostelua tästä punaisesta paholaisesta.

+ Lähes huoltovapaa
+ Valmistettu Suomessa
+ Hienot lisävarusteet (juomapullo puuttuu kuvasta)
+ Kunto kasvaa paremmin kuin millään aiemmin omistamallani pyörällä
- Kiinnittää ammattivarkaiden huomion upealla olemuksellaan

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> No nyt on (toistaiseksi vielä lumettoman) talven läskipyörä-kausi avattu!
> 
> Voisin heittää samalla pientä arvostelua tästä punaisesta paholaisesta.
> 
> + Lähes huoltovapaa
> + Valmistettu Suomessa
> + Hienot lisävarusteet (juomapullo puuttuu kuvasta)
> + Kunto kasvaa paremmin kuin millään aiemmin omistamallani pyörällä
> - Kiinnittää ammattivarkaiden huomion upealla olemuksellaan



HAHA ei tota kukaan ammattivaras kyllä vie! Painaa rapiat 20kg niin tunkkaamista kyllä riittää!

----------


## maapaa

^^Mutta pääasia on että itse tykkää.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> HAHA ei tota kukaan ammattivaras kyllä vie! Painaa rapiat 20kg niin tunkkaamista kyllä riittää!



Mistäs tiedät?  Eihän ne kaikki rosvot välttämättä ole huonokuntoisia päivän annokseen fyrkkaa kerääviä narkkeja.  Voihan siellä seassa olla joku kovasti kuntoileva tapaus. Silloin toi lähtee heti. :Hymy:

----------


## kalleA

Kunto kyllä nousee varmasti :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Rämälä

Kyllä määkin sitten










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mazza

Oho. Makioita kuvia. 10+!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Siinä mun paksu😁❄✌🔝

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Kiva fillari ja mukava keli... mutta nyt on kyllä tolkuttoman vinossa toi horisontti  :Irvistys:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

> Kiva fillari ja mukava keli... mutta nyt on kyllä tolkuttoman vinossa toi horisontti



Kiitos! keli oli mukava. .ei enää..☺ Joo en oo muokannut ihan otin ja pistin..😆

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sundo

Joltain ammattilaiskuvaajalta oon kuullut, että kuva on mahdollista suoristaa jo kuvan ottohetkellä pitämällä kameraa suorassa. Melko radikaali idea näin digiaikana.

----------


## Läskimasa

Noo, hieno kuva monella lailla vaik nyt vähän viettääkin. Nätit sävyt sattunu myös. Ehdottomasti vinolla horisontilla kun ei ollenkaan.

----------


## OKS

Kylläpä sattui läskirenkaiden nastoitusprojekti sopivaan ajankohtaan. Monin paikoin märät ja jäiset kadut ovat vielä hiekoittamatta, mutta nastarenkailla pystyin ajamaan aivan normaalisti. Minkäänlaista lipsumista ei ollut havaittavissa, vaikka jään pinta oli paikoin epätasainen. Nastoista lähtee sen verran kova rouskuva ääni, että soittokelloa ei taida tarvita. Ei menneet nastoituksen parissa vietetyt tunnit hukkaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

Olihan pölläkkä..

----------


## Huggu



----------


## Smo

Hyvä meininki Rämälällä





> Kiva fillari ja mukava keli... mutta nyt on kyllä tolkuttoman vinossa toi horisontti



Kai se nyt menee vinoon kun läski nojaa

----------


## SimmiS

Syvällä ui kunnes uppos. Pitänee keventää perää.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Syvällä ui kunnes uppos. Pitänee keventää perää.



Höpö höpö, levennät rengasta vain.  :Vink:  Ei nelituumasella suolla pärjää.

----------


## Siemenlinko

Oliskohan 2xl kantanut tuossa yhtään paremmin?  :Vink:

----------


## Mäkipete

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> Oliskohan 2xl kantanut tuossa yhtään paremmin?



Toki, kyllä sillä suolla tamppaa jo kummasti mihin ei kävellen oo mitään asiaa. 4.8:tkin auttais jo kummasti.

----------


## brilleaux

Ei ollu suolle menemistä tänään.



Muutenkin metässä oli, sanoisinko märkää..

----------


## zander

> Oliskohan 2xl kantanut tuossa yhtään paremmin?







> Toki, kyllä sillä suolla tamppaa jo kummasti mihin ei kävellen oo mitään asiaa. 4.8:tkin auttais jo kummasti.



Kuka laskee paljonko se pintapaine pienenee kun mennään noista pikkukumeista vaikka tuohon 4.8:iin? Mun "nelituumaset" on 95mm leveet ja halkaisija 745mm. Surly Lou vois olla luokka 115mm levee ja 759mm halkaisijaltaan. 

Kuskin paino vs renkaan leveys, kumpi on merkittävämpi? Kun näistä puhutaan niin harvoin tuodaan painoa esille ja kun erot voi olla luokkaa 30kg niin veikkaisin että sillä on paljon suurempi merkitys kuin renkaan koolla. Toki siihen ei voi aina vaikuttaa, mutta lähinnä muistutuksena, että joillekin riittää pienempi rengas samaan kantavuuteen.

Itsellä vasta muuan lenkki läskillä ja vielä on nelituumainen riittänyt. Suurin osa ajosta vaatii kuitenkin muuta kuin sitä äärimmäistä kantavuutta. Ei pyörään noi isoimmat kyllä edes sovikaan  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Muutenkin metässä oli, sanoisinko märkää..



Täällä pohjoisempana selvästi puhtoisempaa. Nastarenkaille täytyy antaa täysi 10. Aivan mahtava pito, vaikka tuossa kuvan tilanteessa ei nastoja näykään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Läksin iltalenkille ja kyllä kannatti. Huikee fiilis päällä taas. Märkää ja pimeätä metsää reipas tunti takana.

----------


## Jukkis

> Höpö höpö, levennät rengasta vain.  Ei nelituumasella suolla pärjää.



Mitä sanoo kansa kun pää-äänenkannattajamme Fillari-lehti uudessa numerossaan ihmettelee toimittajansa suulla SUP Fatbiken koeajoraportissa että ei ymmärrä, mihin nelituumaista leveempää rengasta tarvitaan. Ja toisessa jutussa kerrotaan, että vaikkapa Spessun Fattie6:ssa, jossa siis 3 tuumaa leveet renkaat, on niiden kosketuspinta yhtä levee kuin läskirenkaassa, mutta rullaa monin verroin paremmin,,,

Veikkaan, että nyt nousee iso huuto  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux



----------


## HC Andersen

Nousen barrikaadeille, poltan rintaliivini ja perun kestotilaukseni...

Edit: Eiku, mähän oon samaa mieltä, me joita punnitaan hedelmä vaa'alla, me pärjätään nelituumasilla, retkeillessä leveempi on joskus kivempi mutta normi ajossa kapeempi riittää.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ottaahan se kupoliin.

----------


## noniinno

Siksipä tilasinkin 29+ vanteet. Vaikka nekin taisivat olla huonot. Kuinkahan paljon nuo fillari-lehden terävän pään edustajat ajelevat ihan oikeita lumilenkkejä? Koko Uudenmaan pitkän ja lumisen talven?

----------


## zander

Nelituumaista leveemmän tarve on mielipidekysymys. Mutta se ihmetyttää jos faktana väitetään, että 3" ja 4" on sama kosketuspinta. Kuinka sellainen väite oli perusteltu? Onko myös 2.2" ja 3" sama ja taas rullaa paremmin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

^ Ei mitenkään  :Hymy: 
Oikeastaan tää luiskahti nyt vähän väärään ketjuun tuon välikommenttini takia, mutta ei kai haittaa kun fiilistely- , tech talk ja rengaskeskustelua me varmaan kaikki kuitenkin seuraamme.
Onkohan nyt tuo toimittajakunnan ammattitaito oikein ajantasalla, kun olin näkevinäni, että äijä ajoi siinä SUP fätin koeajossa Snowshoet alla ihan liian isoilla rengaspaineilla. Vaikka kumit ylitti kiveä, eivät olleet yhtään lutussa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## brilleaux

Tää taitaa olla hiukan sama, kun(jos) TM "testaa" oikeaa hifiä..

----------


## Läskimasa

> Tää taitaa olla hiukan sama, kun(jos) TM "testaa" oikeaa hifiä..



...tai maastureita 80-luvun lopulla, minkä voitti Transporter 4x4 alias tölkki. :facepalm:

Pitäiskö mun tarjota ukoille oikee läski testiin niin saisivat perspektiiviä hommaan?  :Sarkastinen:  Ei oo kyllä tullut ko. lehten numeroita luettua muuta kuin ohimennen selattua paria numeroo.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei kannata kun se on kömpelö ja se pompottaa.

----------


## teemui

Tämän illan mettälenkistä uuden lampun kans ei tullu kuvaa otettua, kun jäi vähän lyhyeks. Nimimerkillä haaroja myöten kuravesiojassa... Tosimies ois tietty jatkanu, vaan mie läksin saunaan.

----------


## Ski

Kaikki fiilistelee tyylillään ja valokuvassa voi olla niiiiin monta tekijää että aika guru pitää olla jos aikoo ilmapaineen laskea kuvan perusteella ☺☺☺
Musta Fillarilehti on edelleen hyvä ja asiathan on edelleen subjektiivisia, niin kauan ku vähintään kaks puolta keskustelee asiasta. Sitten tulee vielä jälkiviisaus ☺☺😊
Hyvää joulua kaikille ja talvi tulkoon !

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Aika vaikea lähteä mitään yleisiä totuuksia lähteä laukomaan renkaista vaikka toimittaja ja pyöräharrastaja olisikin.  Ja ainakin sitten pitäisi hyvin perustella näkemyksensä.  
Läskin renkaiden koosta puhuttaessa on aina, tai melkein aina, puhe leveydestä.  Minusta sen kumin korkeudella on myös aika suuri merkitys.  4" ja 4.8" Jumbo Jimeillä on molemmilla tullut ajettua ja kyllä se isompi suuremman korkeutensa ja paremman iskunvaimennuskykynsä kanssa vaan oli mukavampi. Juurakoissa ja kivikoissa sen lähinnä huomasi. Varmasti makuasia mutta minä tykkään korkeammasta.
Tietty korkeampi on myös useimmiten samalla leveämpi.

Mutta kyllähän 27.5" silti olisi joskus kiinnostava kokeilla.

----------


## Jopo81

Possonhakureissulla löysin jonkun vanhan luontopolun tms. Huolto jääny väliin kun kaiteet vedessä yms.Tuossa meinas tulla vuoden viiminen ulkouinti kun yritin ajamalla yli... pitäähän se löysä läskirengas sen verran. Ei muuten pitäny😂 mut kuivana selvittiin.

----------


## Eric Mahoney

Hummerin sähköläski. Hauska nähdä miten toimii lumilla. Vetää mukavasti 500w, lumille odotellaan vasta. Pitänee olla tehojen kanssa tarkkana.

----------


## phoenix

yöllä on asiaa....

----------


## artzi

Tänään oli helppoa pysyä polulla. Pojat oli uittamassa käp... laivoja tuossa alamäkipolulla. Yritin olla ajamatta yli...

----------


## Tuomas_T

Olihan se mukavaa.. 😀 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jakoivuniemi

Komiat maisemat Tuomas_T:llä. Kateeksi käy vieläpä tuommoinen kuiva keli. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7-spoke

> Olihan se mukavaa.. 😀 
> 
> Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tekisipä mieleni, eli siis tiedustelenkin, mistäs kohti tuo on? Melekeen voisin vaikka vetoa lyödä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tuomas_T

> Tekisipä mieleni, eli siis tiedustelenkin, mistäs kohti tuo on? Melekeen voisin vaikka vetoa lyödä



Kempeleestä juurussuolta (?) on tuo kuva. Köykkyristä kun lähtee juurussuolle päin mettäautotietä pitkin. Osuitko oikeaan?

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 7-spoke

Sivuosuma  :Vink:

----------


## artzi

Englannissa reiteillä on paljon aitoja ja portaita, mutta tämä on kauniissa suomalaisessa metsässä. Onkos tietoo missä tuo on? 

Nyt on pakko myöntää että jäi puoli metriä leveät pitkokset enimmäkseen ajamatta. Ei ole ikinä ennen missään ollut noin luikasta lankkua... mustaa jäätä pitkoksilla?

----------


## Jopo81

Joenpohjalla meinas olla vähän liukasta kiveä☺

----------


## markettipyörämies

Iso Knard on edessä aika helevetin huono lumessa, aivan liian pyöreä profiili. Floater nastoilla on toiminut hienosti, mutta Floater pyörästä levis vapaaratas ja joutunut ajelemaan Knardilla. Takana se Knardikin OK.


Jonkin verran ajellut pimeällä latuja pitkin, varmaan jollakin menee herne nenään, mutta ainakaan jälkiä ei paljon jää:

----------


## Läskimasa

On teillä jo paljon lunta siellä. Täällä ei oo vielä käytännössä näkynyt, nytkin näyttää mittari 8.6°C. 😝 Joka päivä sataa vettä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Samoin Keski-Suomessa 😡😡

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## markettipyörämies

Lunta riittää ja eilen tuli illalla reilusti lisää. Ainoa iso harmi on, kun ei ole kunnon jäitä. Mielenkiintoista ajella kelkkareittejä, kun parhaillaan on mennyt polvia myöden vedessä kun jäät on pettänyt alta. Pitäs varmaan olla kuivat vaatteet matkassa, kuolee hypotermiaan, jos lippaa tommoseen. Koiratkaan ei tykkää uida enää tähän aikaan vuodesta.

Kattovalo ei ole hyvä lumisateessa:

----------


## petjala

^kattovalot kytketään pois sateessa ja sumussa. Sen sijaan Napue on hyvä termariglögimauste

----------


## markettipyörämies

Nyt oli isompi kattovalo päällä. Termarissakin pelkkää teetä, pitää hommata tuota Napueta, jos se auttas häikäsyyn.

----------


## petjala

^huoh, olispas lunta ees vähän.

----------


## Kemizti

> ^huoh, olispas lunta ees vähän.



Kompsis Pompsis

----------


## TheMiklu

Nii nättiä.

----------


## Avokid

> Kuka laskee paljonko se pintapaine pienenee kun mennään noista pikkukumeista vaikka tuohon 4.8:iin? Mun "nelituumaset" on 95mm leveet ja halkaisija 745mm. Surly Lou vois olla luokka 115mm levee ja 759mm halkaisijaltaan.



Yritetään. Saa haastaa.
Tuossahan pitää ottaa huomioon myös renkaan painuminen ja miten se leviää. Leveällä vanteella se vielä voi leventyä enemmän kuin kapealla. 
Lisäksi pehmeässä maastossa paine jakaantuu myös vinosuuntaisesti.

 Pääpiirteittäin vaikutukset ovat lineaarisia vaikka laskentamallit taustalla ovat monimutkaisia. ( näitä on paljon laskettu myös Suomessa metsäkoneiden osalta )

Jos lähdetään siitä, että renkaissa olisi samat paineet (mikä ei pidä paikkaansa) niin ero on todennäköisesti samaa luokkaa mitä renkaan mitat. Jos painauma olisi 15% niin hihasta arvioiden heittäisin n. 20% edun Loulle esimerkin renkailla. Todennäköisesti enemmän koska isompi rengas leviää suhteessa enemmän.

Se on aika paljon. Sadan kilon yhdistelmällä se tarkoittaa 20kg kantavuuseroa. Vertailukohtana heittäisin hiha-arviona, että oma 42 numeron saapas tuskin kantaa puoliakaan sitä mitä tuollainen Lou yksistään ja niitä on jatkuvasti kaksi maata vasten kun taas saapasta pitää välillä nostaa ylöskin sieltä suosta tai lumihangesta.

Jos joku väittää 29x3 renkaan kantavan yhtä hyvin kuin reilu neljätuumainen läskirengas niin *piip* puhetta.

----------


## vuohi

Eikös se mene suurin piirtein siten, että yhdenmuotoisten pinta-alakappaleiden pinta-alojen suhde on mittakaavan neliö. Ja jos oletetaan, että suuremman ilmatilavuuden ja kasaanmeno varan johdosta suuremman kumin maahan osuvan pinta-alan pituus olisi samassa suhteessa pidempi kuin leveyskin niin voidaan laskea 4'' vs. 5'' eroksi pinta-alassa:

(5/4)=1,54

Tuossa on aika paljon oletuksia matkalla ja tuohon vaikuttaa miljoona asiaa mutta sen verran tuo antaa suuntaa, että ero on kuitenkin huomattava joka tapauksessa. Meiltä löytyy taloudesta 4'' ja 4,8'' kumeilla läskit niin voin tehdä vertailu video kunhan tulee lunta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Avokid

Tarkoitit varmaankin (5/4)^2 ?
Ei molempien mittojen suhde ole noin paljoa, koska renkaan painaumapinta-ala pitää laskea suhteessa halkaisijaan ja siinä ei ole samaa 25% eroa kuin nimellisessä leveydessä.

----------


## zander

Ei se ero kyllä millään yli 50%:a ole.

 Tuli tuolla GFBD -lenkillä vastaan jonkinlainen tienpohja tai mettäkoneura, joka oli tulvinut täyteen ja jäätynyt. Minua painavammalla keulakuskilla taisi olla Dillinger5 alla ja alkoi jää särkymään. Minä (nakuna noin 71kg) ajelin pätkän läpi Dillinger4:lla  :Hymy:  Oli joillakin Bud/Lou, mutta en nähnyt miten he tulivat. Toki perässä tulevia hieman haittasi, että minun jäljiltä jää säröili ja oli entistä heikompi.

----------


## ealex

Jäähän tai mihin tahansa muuhun kovaan ja sileään pintaan *pintapaineeseen* vaikuttaa vain ja ainoastaan renkaan paine, ei leveys eikä edes kuskin paino. Tämä niin kauan, kunnes vanne kolisee pintaan.

Pintapaineella ei kuitenkaan ole kovin paljon merkitystä esim. jään särkemiseen. Kokonaispainolla siinä on enemmän merkitystä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Läskimasa

> *pintapaineeseen* vaikuttaa vain ja ainoastaan renkaan paine, ei leveys eikä edes kuskin paino.



Eksjuusmii, mutta nyt ollaan hakoteillä.  :Sarkastinen:  Pintapaineeseen vaikuttaa renkaan muodostama pinta-ala ja sille tuleva paino. 

Unohda renkaan paine, se voi olla vaikka tasanen vanerilevykin kyseessä jonka alta pintapainetta mitataan/lasketaan. Paine vaikuttaa renkaan muodostamaan pinta-alaan maata vasten, sen verran on vaikutusta tässä asiassa.

Edit: sori jankkaaminen ja lässytys, oletin tämän olevan techtalk eikä fiilistelytopiikki.

----------


## kmw

Voi jummijammi, on teillä fiilistelyt. Pitäis laittaa oma wankwank-ketju juupaseipäslaskennallinenneliönjuuripaine jne. jorinoille. Ajakaa enempi ja lopettakaa jonninjoutava pähkäily ja sössöting.

----------


## ealex

> Eksjuusmii, mutta nyt ollaan hakoteillä.  Pintapaineeseen vaikuttaa renkaan muodostama pinta-ala ja sille tuleva paino. 
> 
> Unohda renkaan paine, se voi olla vaikka tasanen vanerilevykin kyseessä jonka alta pintapainetta mitataan/lasketaan.



Niinpä, hakoteillä ollaan. Kun ilmatäyteinen rengas ei voi olla ”vaikka tasainen vanerilevy”, niin pintapaine on sama, kuin renkaan sisällä vallitseva paine, niin kauan, kunnes vanne koskettaa maata (”vanerilevy”).  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## IncBuff

Menkää muualle lässyttämään.

----------


## mutanaama

Petjalan paineista en ole ihan varma, mutta höttölumeen se uppoo komeesti.

----------


## Kemizti

Lumikuvan vastapaineeksi (..painoksi) joulukuista auringonottoa:

----------


## zander

Makiata lumikuvaa ja arskan paistetta!

ps. Toiset on kyllä niin herkkänahkaisia palstapoliiseja

----------


## Tank Driver

Postapokalyptinen läski. Hyvä kuva.

----------


## vuohi

> Niinpä, hakoteillä ollaan. Kun ilmatäyteinen rengas ei voi olla ”vaikka tasainen vanerilevy”, niin pintapaine on sama, kuin renkaan sisällä vallitseva paine, niin kauan, kunnes vanne koskettaa maata (”vanerilevy”).



Lumessa tai muussa pehmeässä aineessa ajaessa löytyy renkaasta varmasti myös kohtia joihin kohdistuu rengaspainetta pienempi ulkoinenpaine. Tällöin lumeen kohdistuva keskimääräinen paine voi olla rengaspaineita pienempi. Tuo pintapaine=rengaspaine pätee vain kovilla alustoilla.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mä laitan nyt tähän väliin yhden kuvan.

----------


## Marsusram

> Lumessa tai muussa pehmeässä aineessa ajaessa löytyy renkaasta varmasti myös kohtia joihin kohdistuu rengaspainetta pienempi ulkoinenpaine. Tällöin lumeen kohdistuva keskimääräinen paine voi olla rengaspaineita pienempi. Tuo pintapaine=rengaspaine pätee vain kovilla alustoilla.



hihihi :Vink: 
Pitää kai sitten olla varovainen ettei rengasta nosta ilmaan, silloin se varmaan tyhjenee kun pintapaine (=rengaspaine?) menee nollaan. :Vink: 
eips juups

----------


## brilleaux



----------


## Sotanorsu666

Viimeksi ajanut reilu kuukausi sitten läskillä, koska muuttuneen elämäntilanteen takia kerennyt ajamaan ainoastaan työmatkoja ja ne jotenkin tuntui järkevämmältä ajaa näillä ilmoilla cyclolla missä on täyspitkät lokarit. Sitten katselin tuossa toissapäivänä surullisen näköistä pölyistä läskiä seinätelineessään ja päätin, että nyt pakko alkaa aktivoitua sen kanssa. Pyyhin pölyt pyörän päältä, tarkistin rengaspaineet ja totesin että kaikki on sittenkin vielä hyvin. Pieni koeajo pihalla, mud shovelit kellarista pyörään kiinni ja kas näin läski jäi odottelemaan huomista työmatkapyöräilyä, koska tänään tarvitsen töissä autoa. Varmuuden vuoksi myin cyclon pois, ettei tämä jäisi puheen tasolle.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Menkää muualle lässyttämään.



Ei tuo edempänä ollut paineita koskeva keskustelu minusta mitään lässytystä ollut alkuunkaan.  Tekniikasta hyvin perillä olevien henkilöiden asiantuntevia kommentteja enemmänkin.  Ja ainakin minusta mielenkiintoisia.
Tietty joku toinen topikki olisi ehkä sopinut paremmin.

----------


## willes

Läski toimii vallan oivallisesti myös työmatkakulkineena. Dillingerien rapse ja hurina sulilla kelveillä tuo mukavasti tilaakin. 




"En pysäköi pyörääni usein ulos mutta kun pysäköin tarvii tolppien olla sävy sävyyn"

----------


## Mika K

Onkos tämä ollut täällä?

http://dirtmountainbike.com/videos/a...SKGLystkIA6.97

----------


## JYLY

Ööhh, onko willesin dudella satulapussit?

----------


## willes

> Ööhh, onko willesin dudella satulapussit?



Takavalo se vain on ja pussit  :Hymy:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7Z6Y0YNQGg

----------


## Antza44

^Oliks tos muka jotku pussit :Nolous: PPP materiaali oli kohdillaan :Vink: .

----------


## mutanaama

Parin vuoden takainen joulukuva kertoo etelän lumitilanteen 19.12

----------


## markettipyörämies

Taas tuli lisää lunta, olipa mukava ajella kun heitti vähän plussan puolelle ja kanto hyvin. Sain prismaläskin huollosta ajelin sillä, kyllä se vaan menee nätisti noilla 100mm-vanteilla ja Floatereilla kun vertaa Dudeen ja Knardeihin. Ainakin 1000% parempi suuntavakuus Mongoosella. Jännä nähä kun saan kohta tohon Dudeenkin eteen Floaterin miten se sitten menee.

----------


## tinke77

Kyllä käyp katteeks nuo lumikuvat... Ite just 30km pilkkopimeässä,kurassa,sumussa ja vesisateessa läskiä ulkoilutin...
Mut silti oli kivaa!  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Mää fiilistelen fiilistelemättömyyttäni  Hyrpiidillä oon ajellu kun ei kelit houkuta mettään läskillä.. Komppaan lumikateitten laulukuoroa, mutta postatkaa silti lisää talvikuvia, plz.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Pitikin alkaa leuhkimaan, nyt siellä tulee vettä ja on lämmintä pari astetta. Taitaa ainakin mun autotallin lumikatto romahtaa, taas...

----------


## OKS

> Läski toimii vallan oivallisesti myös työmatkakulkineena.



Jep, joka päivä läskipäivä.

----------


## OKS

> Ööhh, onko willesin dudella satulapussit?







> Takavalo se vain on ja pussit  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7Z6Y0YNQGg



Vielä reppu selkään.  :Hymy: 

http://www.iltalehti.fi/fiidifi/2015...06561_fd.shtml

----------


## markettipyörämies

Ei sulanut lumet, mutta nyt oli kyllä mahtava keli ajella. Testasin 9-ledistä + linssiä + riittävästi virtaa ja hyvin sillä näki ajella. Melkein kyllä toimii paremmin tollanen tankovalo kelkkareiteillä, jotenkin tuntuu että hattuvalo pomppii sen verran koko ajan, että valokenttä on epätasainen. Tankovalo on vakaampi.

Hauska alamäki tulossa, vaikka kuvasta se on kadonnut:


Välillä joutu ajelemaan umpistakin, taitaa olla kelkkamiehillä pensarahat lopussa, kun tuntuu että niitä ei liiku oikein ollenkaan:


Piti käydä vaan äkkiä vähäsen, mutta meninkin melkein 3 tuntia  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Voi jösses kun tulis lunta..

----------


## Jukka:A

Olipa mukava vaihtaa hybridi läskiin työmatkalla. Pitkästä aikaa uskalsi ilman nastarenkaita lähteä pyöräteille.

----------


## Jopo81

Oispa täälläkin jo lunta. Toki kivaa se on mudassakin fiilistellä.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Kelkkamiehetkin nosti kättä, hienot fiilikset.

----------


## Harrastaja

Onko tuossa markettipyörämiehen viimeisessä kuvassa avoimen ojan kohdalla syvääkin ?

->	Menikkö yli ajamalla ?

----------


## markettipyörämies

Matkajoki, reilu metri ehkä vettä. Menin vieressä olevaa siltaa pitkin, kun ei ollut lokaria mukana. Muuten olisin ajanut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ettan

Vastakohta lumikuviin......tänään Lohjalla.....



Ei sinänsä, kivaa oli ajella, eikä ollut mutaakaan oikein missään.

----------


## Tank Driver

Nätti on tuo laite, on.

----------


## jcool

Lunta, sitä riitti sopivasti...

----------


## jcool

> Vastakohta lumikuviin......tänään Lohjalla.....
> 
> Ei sinänsä, kivaa oli ajella, eikä ollut mutaakaan oikein missään.



On kyllä siisti, oiskohan vielä videota tarjolla?

----------


## VitaliT

tällä päin ei o lunta, oli pako lähteä filistellä arska kelillä.

----------


## artzi

Torronsuo taas aamuhämärässä. Vesisateessa tietenkin.



Ilvesreitti Pursunjärvestä Räyskälään päin. Merkinnät ok, paitsi pitkällä hakkuulla. Polku ei ok, paitsi alkupätkällä hämäyksen vuoksi upeaa polkua. Hyvin pysyi pyörä puhtaana...

----------


## Poy

Ojan ylitys työmatkalla kotiin



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tank Driver

Vitalilla on paskat maisemat, mutta hieno Niva.

----------


## Mika K

Aika märkiä paikkoja on tuolla talvisesta olemuksesta huolimatta eli ei ole edellistä lumien sulamissykliä polut oikein viel hanskanneet, kun ei ole kunnon pakkasia ollut..

----------


## mutanaama

Toi lumi on kyllä ihan yliarvostettu juttu

----------


## brilleaux

^Juu mä ajattelin noin 44 vuotta. En enää. Arvostan. Kiitos läskin.  :Vink:

----------


## VitaliT

on kylä sama miltä mutiksen kansa
  huomenna pako lähteä tutkiman Sipon korpia jos vaikka grillaa jossain makkara välipalaksi.

----------


## vuohi

Kyllä lumi on yksi maastopyöräilijän parhaista ystävistä, itse tiesin tämän jo ennen kuin kuulin läskeistä mutta läskillä pääsee vähän useampana päivänä talvesta liikkeelle kun ei ole niin tarkka olosuhteesta. Läskillä tulee etenemiskyvyn lisäksi plussaa vielä sellaiseta "ensilumi-fiiliksestä" kun ei tarvitse ajella valmiiksi tampattuja polkuja aina vaan voi pöllytellä ihan neitseellisessäkin hangessa.

----------


## sakkey

Fiilistelyä viiden viikon tauon jälkeen. Oli sekä kuraa, että kivaa.

----------


## makton

Ei paljoa tarvitse Himoksellakaan haaveilla mäen laskemisesta, ainakaan suksilla...

----------


## IncBuff

> Aika märkiä paikkoja on tuolla talvisesta olemuksesta huolimatta eli ei ole edellistä lumien sulamissykliä polut oikein viel hanskanneet, kun ei ole kunnon pakkasia ollut..



Onhan noita joo

----------


## Ski

Lämpimiä terveisiä Syöte Winter MTBn maisemista  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Pimeetä, mutaista, likaista, liukasta ja helvetin hauskaa. Lunta olis kiva saada, mutta tämäkin kelpaa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

Hyvin on toiminut D5 nastarenkaat, vaikka tänään ei ollutkaan liukasta. Kaverilla lähti 5-6 nastaa ISP:stä, D5:sta ei ole yhtää lähtenyt.


Pakkasia tosiaan kaipaisi. Lisäksi punkit ja muut ötökät selviää hengissä jos on paljon lunta mutta ei pakkasia => ei mukavaa maastopyöräillä ensikesänä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## petjala

Joulukoristeita riitteisen järven rannalla Uudellamaalla.

----------


## a-o

Asensin aerokiekon:

----------


## petjala

> Asensin aerokiekon:
> 
> *saks*



Ei just kiihy, mut polkemisen voi lopettaa kilometrin ennen kotia, ja rullaa perille

----------


## VitaliT

kävin ottamassa mutakylvyn, ja kyllä kesällä oli hienot retit.







  prkl ensi keralla käytän polvarit, kun liukastuin mustalla jäällä

----------


## jcool

Sori vaan, en muistanut, että on TALVI! Tämä taas selvisi minulle, kun eksyin Oulussa ajamaan sitä hiihtäjien jumaloimaa baanaa sen 100m. Heti huudellaan vihaisesti...

Huomasin samalla sen, että reittien määrä tippui heti aikalailla, kun ei voi käyttää latua siirtymäpätkäna. 

Eli sulan maan ajajat, olkaa onnellisia :-)

----------


## Juha Jokila

Sataa vettä jatkuvasti, mutta Kabulin Kalliobaanoilta löytyi häivähdys talven merkkejä.

----------


## markettipyörämies

> Sori vaan, en muistanut, että on TALVI! Tämä taas selvisi minulle, kun eksyin Oulussa ajamaan sitä hiihtäjien jumaloimaa baanaa sen 100m. Heti huudellaan vihaisesti...
> 
> Huomasin samalla sen, että reittien määrä tippui heti aikalailla, kun ei voi käyttää latua siirtymäpätkäna. 
> 
> Eli sulan maan ajajat, olkaa onnellisia :-)



Ite oon ajellut menemään täällä, ei ole ollut huutelijoita, iloisesti ollaan yleensä otettu vastaan, jotku tuijottaa paksua kumia. Aina olen koittanut heittää herjaa, että ei kai jää jälkeä jne... 

Ei siitä läskistä jää mitään jälkeä, jos on kantava keli. Ei nyt tietenkään mihinkään valaistuille laduille kannata mennä ajeleen muutamaa metriä enempää, mutta ainakin täällä on paljon koiralatua ja niitä olen käytellyt surutta.

 JOS upottaa, en aja metriäkään, koska entisenä himohiihtäjänä tiedän kuinka ärsyttäviä pitkittäisen urat on luisteluhiihtäjille, yleensäkin koittanut ajaa pertsaladun sompauraa tai ihan reunassa.

Lupaa ladulla ajoon ei varmasti tule ikinä, koska hiihto, mutta itse näen asian niin, että jos haittaa ei ole niin viltit vinkujista.

----------


## IncBuff

> Sori vaan, en muistanut, että on TALVI! Tämä taas selvisi minulle, kun eksyin Oulussa ajamaan sitä hiihtäjien jumaloimaa baanaa sen 100m. Heti huudellaan vihaisesti...
> 
> Huomasin samalla sen, että reittien määrä tippui heti aikalailla, kun ei voi käyttää latua siirtymäpätkäna. 
> 
> Eli sulan maan ajajat, olkaa onnellisia :-)



Hiirosessa oli joku ajanut ilmeisesti vastalanattua baanaa satoja metrejä läskillä ja syvä ura oli jäänyt. Ihmekö tuo että joku voi vetää herneet.

----------


## jcool

Meitä on moneksi, aina on joku kuubo, kuten meikä ajamassa ladulla :-) Harmi vaan, kun joutuu joskus eksymään ladulle. Mä veikkan, että tuolle hiirosen sankarille kävi kuten minullekin - eksyi ladulle pakostakin :-) Kyllä itsekkin yritin poistua ladulta heti kun vaan pääsee. Pakko ymmärtää hiihtäjiäkin, koska ne on oottaneet koko loskapaskan ennenkuin pääsee baanalle.

Niitä vaan en ymmärrä, kun heti auotaan päätä. Pitäisivät mölyt mahassan ja keskittyisivät olennaiseen. En katsonut tarpeelliseksi sanoa mitään :-) Onneksi ei ollut se kuuluisa vihainen pappa.

Edit: eikös hiirosessa ole ainakin yhdessa kohtaa liikennemerkillä erikseen sallittu pyöräily ladulla. Olen muistaakseni nähnyt sellaisen.

----------


## lehtijussi

Eka lenkki takana! Piti käydä pikkuisen vaan kokeilemassa, ehti se pimee kuitenkin laskeutuun... Täähän on ketterä ja nopee ku mikä!
Märkä keli, mutta puhtaanpana ku normi maasturin kanssa takas. (cube ltd 29") kuvittelin että läskigummit hettää tuplasti enemmän paskaa...
Vai paistoko se aurinko oikeesti, eikä vaan mun risukasaan... :Sarkastinen: 
024 by JK Lehtinen, on Flickr

----------


## zander

Juuri ja juuri tuota lunta pystyi 4h lenkin verran katsella  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

VitaliT: ajaako joku ilman polvareita? Itelle ei tulis mieleenkään. :Hymy: 
Se yksi lumpio/kivi kohtaaminen riittää lopettamaan ajot loppuiäksi..

Edit: toki itsekään en työmatkoilla käytä, saattaahan se napsahtaa silloinkin..

Mitä tulee taas esilletulleisiin metsänvaltaajiin talvella, itse ajan surutta siirtymät latupohjilla jos on tarvis.
En mä viimetalvena kauheasti haukkuja saanu.
Kun pysyy pois kuninkaiden tieltä ja huolehtii ettei jälkiä jää.

Myös asiallinen asenne näiden hiihtolakkia liian tiukalla pitävien tuulipukujormien kanssa on paikallaan.
He hoitavat kyllä vittuilupuolen.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Eilen pääsi yllättävä jäinen kohta yllättämään.  Tosiaan yllättämään koska niitä on niin harvassa. Lipathan siinä tuli vedettyä.  G-formin kevyet polvarit ja jotkut noname kevyet kyynärit oli kyllä taas hyvät.  Ilman ihmeempiä fiiliksien laskuja jatkui matka.  Noi G-formit on hyvät ja niitä ei juuri huomaa ajaessa ja kuitenkin suojaavat useimmiten riittävästi.

----------


## vitsku

Lisää lunta tänne kans.

----------


## kaike

Ensimmäinen kunnon polkulenkki ja olihan se mahtavaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OKS

> Ensimmäinen kunnon polkulenkki ja olihan se mahtavaa



On se.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juze

Eka tämän talven pakkaslenkki. Alkaa jängätki jäätyyn tampatuilta kohin. 18 oli pakkasta.
Tuohon latuhommaan. Ite ajan ainakin tuota retkeilyreittiä surutta luistelubaanaa myöten kunhan ei ole pehmeää.  Noh, tänään oli kun lana ei ole vielä tälle talvelle käyny vaikka luntaki riittäis latuhommiin. Hiihtäjät suksikoot muualle jos ei samalle reitille mahu. Hiihtokeskukselle ei kannate eikä kiinnosta lähteä hiihtäjien sekaan kuunteleen kommentteja.

----------


## Huggu

Tänään saatiin lunta myös eteläsuomeen ja piti lenkin jälken ottaa Panzer sisälle sulamaan.

----------


## Ski

Terveiset SyöteMTBWinterin maisemista Syötteeltä  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Tänään saatiin lunta myös eteläsuomeen



Tä? Minne muka? Tuusula-Järvenpää-seudulla tänään heiluneena ei oo ku vettä tuhertanu +2°C lämmöllä.

Kateeks käy mm. Syöte-kuvat. Musta jouluki tiedossa näillä näkymin... 😞

----------


## elasto

> Tä? Minne muka? Tuusula-Järvenpää-seudulla tänään heiluneena ei oo ku vettä tuhertanu +2°C lämmöllä.
> 
> Kateeks käy mm. Syöte-kuvat. Musta jouluki tiedossa näillä näkymin...



Täällä Länsi-Vantaalla tuli ainakin tänään lunta.

----------


## Poy

> Tänään saatiin lunta myös eteläsuomeen ja piti lenkin jälken ottaa Panzer sisälle sulamaan.



Tuossa on se huono puoli, että laattojen saumoihin saattaa tippua sulaneen lumen mukana öljyä. Rapahan kyllä lähtee laatoista poista, mutta öljy vähän hankalempi. Lämpimässä 5m^2 varastossa kun sulattaa, niin taas ikkunat huurtuu.

----------


## Huggu

> Tä? Minne muka? Tuusula-Järvenpää-seudulla tänään heiluneena ei oo ku vettä tuhertanu +2°C lämmöllä.
> 
> Kateeks käy mm. Syöte-kuvat. Musta jouluki tiedossa näillä näkymin... 



Pohjoisespoo tänään neljän maissa:



Lunta tuli siis oikein reippaasti ja maa on vieläkin valkoinen.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Tuossa on se huono puoli, että laattojen saumoihin saattaa tippua sulaneen lumen mukana öljyä. Rapahan kyllä lähtee laatoista poista, mutta öljy vähän hankalempi. Lämpimässä 5m^2 varastossa kun sulattaa, niin taas ikkunat huurtuu.



Noin 100 pyörähuoltoa takana juuri noin kaakeleilla eikä ole ainakaan vielä opiskelijakämpän kaakelit menneet piloille  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Jospa se tästä, lunta odotellaan innokkaana kuin pikkulapsi.

----------


## Jopo81

Ei oo lunta, mutta ei tossa aurigonpaisteessa paljon jaksanut se harmittaa. Lenkkikin venyi miltei kolmeen tuntiin kun ei malttanut lopettaa😊

----------


## Shimaani

Nyt mä vasta keksin miksi nuo barmittsit alkaa aina hymyilyttää, nehän on ihan ku hirvensarvet.

----------


## tinke77

Nyt kun nuo tuli puheeksi...Ne ei vissiin käy noiden ergotuppien kanssa,vai tuleeko ne jotensakin päistä kiinni?

----------


## Ski

Testasin kiinnityksen 100km/h vauhdissa Whiten Bar mittsvoille ja hyvin pysyvät kiinni tangossa  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

> Testasin kiinnityksen 100km/h vauhdissa Whiten Bar mittsvoille ja hyvin pysyvät kiinni tangossa 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kyllä mä tiesin että Ski lujaa ajaa, mutta perkule.. 👊

----------


## Ski

😅😅😅 täällä pohojosessa nopeudet kasvaa ku hanki paksuuntuu

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tuomas H

Oulussa, tänään.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Oliko liukasta? Hieno otos.

----------


## Tuomas H

^Kiitos. Polut oli pääosin lumen peitossa, joten ei ollut liukasta.

----------


## jolpe

Ei paljon lunta ole näkynyt, mutta näillä mennään

----------


## Kärrä

Pistetäänpä tänne, kun tässä ketjussa voi olla potentiaalinen katsojakunta Pat Smagen läskeilylle...

----------


## Taimo M.

Oikkeinki hyvä ja sopevan mittanen!  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

^^Läski on kauheen kankee ja raskas ajettava.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

samaa mieltä ei iskenyt fatbike kuume minuun.joten ei tartte etsiä enää mikä olisi sopiva sitäkin tuli tehtyä.(perustuu koeajoon)

----------


## Antza44

^No säästy tonni poikineen ja Fiilistelyt meille muille.

 Ajelin tuossa olosuhteiden pakosta muutaman lenkin XC 29 ja 26" enduro pyörällä missä molemmissa hyvin rullaavaa kumia alla. Joo kyllä noi kaposet asfaltilla ja kovalla hiekalla lentää, mutta sitten, kun pohja pehmenee alkaa polkeminen ja läskillä senkun rullailee :Vink: . Saati sitten, kun saadaan valkosta alle.

Kyllä oli fiilis ajaa 4 viikon tauon jälkeen läskillä, kun oli noilla kaposilla ajanut viimeksi :Nolous: .

----------


## Volvospede

> ^^Läski on kauheen kankee ja raskas ajettava.



Ja ihme että pysyi jalat polkimilla kun ei ollut lukkoja...!  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Eilen pakkasella tuli kokeiltua jäitäkin. Rannan tuntumassa upposi takarengas kaksi kertaa, jolloin haluttikin jo pois. Keskemmällä jää oli paksumpi...

----------


## markettipyörämies

Käytiin tarkistamassa Kuusumujärven jäätilanne, joka oli hyvä. Pilkkimiesten reiällä 15cm jäätä, vettä oli tosin jään päällä muutama sentti. Nyt kun se siihen jäätyy niin onhan hieno jää siipihommiin, tuskin maltan odottaa!


Koirat löysi jäniksenpapanoita ja piti ruokatunnin...

----------


## tinke77

Eli seuraavaksi purjeet läskiin???   :Vink:

----------


## kmw

Ei ole Puksu käyny ulkona piitkään aikaan kun Strgg on miestä vienyt. Ehkä tänään ehtoommalla olisi hyvä hetki, nouseva kuu ja kaikki, ja sitä tässä fiilistelen.


edit. Näkyykö kuva? Aina en ole ihan varma ittestäni  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Jo vain näkyy.
Puksu on saanut uudet sarvet?

----------


## kmw

Ei ihan uuwet, mut kuitenkii :Hymy:  780mm Wank Bros Sage. Edeltäjänsä 710/23deg Salsa2bend on imho paree, mut se on nyt uudelleensijoitettu.

----------


## markettipyörämies

> Eli seuraavaksi purjeet läskiin???



Joka kerta kun olen ollut purjehtimassa suksilla ja siivellä olen miettinyt miten se onnistuisi fillarilla. Mielessä pyörinyt jonkinlainen jaloilla ohjattava fillari, mutta saattaisi vaatia aika hyvää moniajoaivoa käyttäjältä jotta pääsis liikenteeseen ja pysyis pystyssä... Olishan se makee vetää ruuvirengasläskillä Kitewingillä kaheksaa kymppiä jäällä  :Cool:

----------


## tinke77

Eli kohta näemme sitten senkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Oliskin lunta...


http://fat-bike.fi/joulukuista-luont...parmaharjulla/

----------


## Jha

Oulun korkeudella jo ihan riittävästi ja lisää tulee perjantaina 😂

----------


## Tank Driver

Shamuksen kuvaustukikin on ihan omaa luokkaansa.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Melko viileätä on. Lidl:n sähköpohjalliset tuli tarpeeseen.
Kyllä meni taas latu pilalle, kun sitä palan matkaa ajeltiin:

Apupojat:

----------


## a-o

Komiat kuvat Kuusamosta!

Onko markettipyörämies käynyt Oulangan kansallispuistossa ajamassa? Viime talvena ajelin poromiesten reittejä sekä puiston huoltoreittejä ja mukavaa oli.

----------


## markettipyörämies

En oo talvella käynyt, pitäs joku päivä käydä, vaikuttaa vaan vähän sekavalta missä siellä saa ajaa ja missä ei, joutus lukeen ohjeet. Iivaarakin kiinnostaisi, onkohan siellä reitit ajokunnossa? Vois huomenna käydä, jos on keliä.

----------


## a-o

> En oo talvella käynyt, pitäs joku päivä käydä, vaikuttaa vaan vähän sekavalta missä siellä saa ajaa ja missä ei, joutus lukeen ohjeet. Iivaarakin kiinnostaisi, onkohan siellä reitit ajokunnossa? Vois huomenna käydä, jos on keliä.



Lumisena aikana pyöräily on kielletty vain Pienellä Karhunkierroksella (säännöt).

Lisäksi puiston nettisivuilla mainitaan, että Kerojärven autiotupa on remontissa. Tämähän tietysti tarkoittaa sitä, että jostain menee tuvalle kelkanjälki, jota varmaankin olisi hienoa ajella :Hymy:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Keroharju oli kesällä tosi hieno talvella se olis varmaan ihan parhautta, jos siellä menee uraa.

Soitin Kimmolle, Iivaaralla lumikenkäilijöitä jokunen, ei tarkempaa tietoa ja poromiesten kelkan jälkiä. Pitää kattoo, jos tulis inspiraatio lähteä tutkimaan. Himottas ajaa Iivaaralta alas Rajalammelle talvella...

----------


## hansibal

morjens!
enpä tiedä mihin edellinen viestini oli häipynyt mutta koitetaan uudestaan  :Vink: 
elikkäs onko tuohon fatbiken ohjauksen vetelyyn olemassa mitään poppakonstia?
noviisi kun olen tällä alueella niin olisi kiva saada jotain tietoa  :Hymy: 
kävin tuossa ekalla kunnon ajelulla ja tuntui ettei mene millään suoraan tuollaisella metsätien uralla mutta kun ajoi siinä urien keskellä niin ei ollut mitään heikkoa! onko rengastuksella / rengaspaineilla suurta merkitystä asiaan?

hienoa oli ajella vetelystä huolimatta  :Hymy:

----------


## eki15

ei se sun viesti minnekkään kadonnut se on edelleen tuolla "techtalk" ketjussa. huom. näitä on 2 eri ketjua tuo äsken mainittu on sellainen mihin tämän tapaiset kysymykset laitetaan tämä on ns. fiilistely ketju. Mutta tuohon vetelyyn auttaisi renkaiden litkutus varmasti jos ei ole tuttu niin googleta. se on helppo tehä jos on tubeless valmiit vanteet mutta kyllä normi vanteetkin saa tubeless vanteiksi tekemällä

----------


## kmw

Eillen meidän kulmilla tämän talven lumensyvyysennätys.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

Paras tyyli on mönkimällä hissukseen :-)

----------


## hansibal

> ei se sun viesti minnekkään kadonnut se on edelleen tuolla "techtalk" ketjussa. huom. näitä on 2 eri ketjua tuo äsken mainittu on sellainen mihin tämän tapaiset kysymykset laitetaan tämä on ns. fiilistely ketju. Mutta tuohon vetelyyn auttaisi renkaiden litkutus varmasti jos ei ole tuttu niin googleta. se on helppo tehä jos on tubeless valmiit vanteet mutta kyllä normi vanteetkin saa tubeless vanteiksi tekemällä



ok! kiitti vastauksesta. Täytyypä katella siellä lisää. Renkaat on kyllä jo tubeles ja litkutettu...mutta opetellaan uusia asioita lisää  :Vink:

----------


## Sammy

Ehtihän sitä lumille ennen kuin ne sulaa pois...  :Hymy: 

http://1drv.ms/1Ocn2sY

----------


## Ekke

Eka päivä läskiä takana, fiilis hyvä vaikka tuulikin 5-10m/s ja lunta tuli vaakatasossa. N. 1.5h ajettu, töistä tullessa eksyin ajeleen pitkin mätäspeltoja, "polkuja", ojanpohjia yms. Vähissä oli kyllä pyöräteilläkin pyöränjäljet kun tuoretta luntakin oli joku 5cm. Mutta toihan menee näillä lumilla vielä missä vaan, jos reidet kestää. Itellä ei (vielä?) kestä kauhean pitkään mutta kiva peli on silti!  :Cool:

----------


## artzi

Nyt oli niin Pahaa lunta että ei tullut kelkkauralla ajamisesta yhtään mitään! Muutaman kelkan ajama (pehmeä) väylä ja siinä uutta suojalunta vajaa 10cm!  :Sekaisin:   Lopulta vielä ajattelin ajaa ihan vähän matkaa suojaamatta pöörää... tadaa! Mut jos pojat huomenna ajais vähän tuolla uralla, niin illalla reitti olisikin priimakunnossa.

----------


## Marsusram

^Aavepyörä?
Tulis nys sitä valakoosta tännekin.

----------


## 7-spoke

Käytiin pikkusessun kans ekaa kertaa pyöräilyyn tutustumassa <3

----------


## Tuomas_T

Onneksi ei olleet kerenneet ihan kaikkia pyöräteitä aurata kun töihin aamulla polki. Oli läskillä ilo ajaa. Metsäänkin taisin välillä eksyä.  :Hymy: 



Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Taimo M.

Eilen pääsin ekaa kertaa ite lumille ajaan(mutta vain vähän) ja tänään ne sulaakin sitte poikkee.  :Cool:

----------


## Jahvetti

Juhannus vai joulu 2015? Ainakin saman verran lämpöasteita mutta nyt sentään paistaa aurinko  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

Hyvä päivä!

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Kelit kuin heinäkuussa, yhtä märkää ja lämmintä...

----------


## VitaliT

Komea karhukopla, tuo yksi kaipaa oranssi ja pinki kiekot

----------


## TomiKoo

Iltalenkki poitsun kanssa. Parhautta! <3 Homma huutaa toista läskipyörää...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jpf

Tänään Tampereen Pyynikillä

----------


## Paulix

Ihme valkopaskaa monilla kuvissa. Eläköön climate change!!

----------


## Jopo81

Kovin oli kurasta ja märkää tuolla enduropätkälläkin... ja vaikeemmaksi ja märemmäksi vaan muuttui tuon jälkeen. Oli siellä joku kapearenkaisellakin menny 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

Saako fiilistellä jonkun muun puolesta? Tässä menee plösö aika lujaa :-)

----------


## Jukka:A

Helppohan se peesissä... 😊

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Joku dorka ajaa vilkkuvan takavalon kanssa.

----------


## artzi

Kesäisten kuvien jatkoksi sopinee pikku fiilistely kelkkareitiltä Kainuusta? Saattoi päästä suusta joku Jipiii! matkalla kun nyt reitti oli jo ajettavaa, joskin raskasta. Retki keskeytyi kylläkin vesiesteseen. Kohtalon ivaa, joki jonka yli hieno silta... mutta tällä kertaa vettä niin maan peesti että molemmin puolin siltaa oli pitkähkö kahluupaikka. Ei napannut. Porukkalenkillä siitä olisi luultavasti menty kirkuen läpi. Onneks voi hiihtääkin että ei tullut hukkareissua kuntoilumielessä.

----------


## fättärix

> ^^Joku dorka ajaa vilkkuvan takavalon kanssa.



Ite en kans ymmärrä noita pyörän valoja jotka vilkkuvat. Mun mielestä ne kuuluu työkoneisiin ja hälytysajoneuvoihin, ei polkupyöriin.

----------


## Poy

Läskikelit parhaimmillaan. Kaverin tuli täpärillä mukaan, mutta luovutti 200m jälkeen.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ari71

Vaasassa siirtymäpätkät jäätävässä kunnossa... nastarenkaat rules!

----------


## Juha Rämälä

Jotta totuus ei unohtuisi. Koskaan ei ole liian huono sää ajaa läskillä. Shortsikelit sitäpaitsi.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TomiKoo

Tänään oli hyvät fiilistelyt. Oli pari astetta plussaa, ripsi vettä, lumi oli märkää ja raskasta. Lähtö viivästyi, joten ehti taas tulla pimiä. Pari tuntia hortoilin tutuilla lähipoluilla. Ne näytti jotenkin eriltä, kun lunta oli tasainen kerros. Niinpä jossain vaiheessa oma kompassi heitti hieman ja eksyin. Taas löytyi uusia uria. Tai siis tein uusia uria keskelle mettää!

----------


## Huggu

Tänään oli mielenkiintoinen reissu Espoon keskuspuistossa. Ostaessani viimekuussa läskin minusta tuli kahden maastopyörän omistaja. Täpärini, Kona hei hei 29" on ollut kovassa käytössä jo kolme vuotta. Viimeaikoina se on kuitenkin pölyyntynyt varastossa, koska olen ollut aivan fatin lumoissa. Nyt kahden maasturin omistajana sain yllytettyä naapurini kokeilemaan maastopyöräilyä ensimmäistä kertaa koskaan. Naapuri on kova maantiepyöräilijä, mutta hänen polkuneitsyys meni tänään. Sovittiin, että molemmat ajaa molemmilla fillareilla. Itse ajoin lenkin ensimmäisen puolikkaan läskillä ja sitten vaihdoin täpäriini joka olikin sitten aika järkyttävä kokemus. Kona tuntui kiikkerältä ja korkealta. Mitään pitoa ei ollut ja pyörä oli todella rauhaton kokoajan. Kokemus tuntui lähes sietämättömältä. Ajoimme kyllä todella teknisessä maastossa supermutaisilla metsäpoluilla. Naapurikin totesi läskin paljon helpommaksi pyöräksi maastossa ja ymmärsi nyt tosiaan sen syyn miksi ihmiset ostavat näitä pyöriä. Taitaa minun täpärini olla jatkossa vain työmatkapyörä.

----------


## Ari71



----------


## Wilikki

> 



Nyt on hieno!  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 7-spoke

No niio!

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kalleA

On kyllä..

----------


## kmw

No on.

Mää fiilistelin tänäpänä Mlkuttimien jne ympäri. On se vaan hienoa settiä

----------


## kmw

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MrValdemar

Teivossa valoja testailemassa.

----------


## brilleaux

Keskisessä Suomessa fiilistellään vielä kesäisissä tunnelmissa. Lähes shortsikeli.
Lumi ois jees, mutta kelpaa näinkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## macci

lunta!


jäätä


ja paljon vettä

----------


## jcool

Kaamos fiilistely...

----------


## jakkok

Pujottelurata ja kuvaustuki rysäkepeistä. Jäätä 10cm. 

Hyvä rengas tuo D5. Ei lipsu. Hyvin hallittavaa luistoa.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Laerppi

> lunta!
> 
> jäätä



Miten etu- ja takalokari toimii? Saako noita jostain Suomesta ostettua?

----------


## markettipyörämies

Vaikea uskoa noita kesäkuvia todeksi, meillä oli -18C.

----------


## TemMeke

> Vaikea uskoa noita kesäkuvia todeksi, meillä oli -18C.



Heh, mä meinasin ajaa maanantaina sammakon yli kotinurtsilla kikkaillessa. Hokasin vasta ku kaveri pomppas pois alta.

Lunta ei oo vielä näkyny yhtään hiutaletta. Tuntuu, että menee läskin talvivarustelu hukkaan.  :Irvistys:

----------


## a-o

Tuli lumi Pohjanmaalle!
Vuosi sitte fiilisteltiin samalla sillalla, silloin oli vähän enemmän lunta jaa pakkasta.

----------


## HDsilakka

Tulihan sitä lunta taas vähä! makkarat vaan jäi paistamatta tälläkertaa mutta senkin edestä ajeltu  :Hymy:

----------


## teemui

Pimmeetä on

----------


## a-o

Hyvin viihtyy anoppilassa...



Vaan ohan nuo kalliot mukavia, voisi hommata Ouluun muutaman!

----------


## PaH

Etelän lumikuvien ennätys tilapäisesti tänne; Hki / Paloheinä eilen. Vähän tuota niukasti viel on.







> ^Huijausta



Ei muuten oo. Tossa lähimettän vierustassa on jäähalli ja toi kasa on sen kulmalta.

----------


## Jahvetti

^Huijausta :Hymy: 
Lumikuvien jatkoksi etelän oikea lumitilanne@Liesjärvi

----------


## macci



----------


## Jahvetti

> Ei muuten oo. Tossa lähimettän vierustassa on jäähalli ja toi kasa on sen kulmalta.



Niin mie aattelin että nuo on zamboonista eikä taivaalta :Hymy:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Jouluajot:

----------


## lehtijussi

Hyvin upottaa toi Joulun heinikko.

----------


## pete+

Hauskaa Joulua kaikille läskeilijöille ja niillekin joilla ei vielä läskiä ole (tarpeeksi).

Ja polkuisaa Uuttavuotta!

----------


## jcool

Ihme keli, kun ei kestä kävellä, mutta ajaa kestää :-)

----------


## Läskimasa

Nätti oli sää tänään, pitkästä aikaa kirkasta:

Hyvää joulua!

----------


## Mika K

Ei täällä Oulussakaan hullumpi lenkkikeli päivällä ollunna. Kyllä kelpas sen jälkeen saunoa ja vetää napa täyteen herkkuja ja juomia. Ja nauttia lahjoista ja uusista lautapeleistä koko perheen kans. Oikein hyvät pyhät kaikille!

----------


## VitaliT

tällä kesä suomen puolella oli oikein hieno joulunato aamu, kyl oli sopiva ajokeli





ai niin syö tänään tarpeeksi läskiä, aja läskillä ja ole läski  :Vink:

----------


## Huggu

Menee se joulu näinkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## peruspertti

Joulupäivän tunnelmia

----------


## Ekke

> Joulupäivän tunnelmia



Kuinkas pitkä reissu?  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## peruspertti

Piti olla joko päivän reissu. Siksi varusteet. Kutistui vajaan n. neljän tunnin pyrähdykseksi 😉

----------


## Keimo

Mukava oli kelkanjäljellä ajella. Muutaman kerran painahti takanen läpi mutta pääosin kantoi hyvin!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä on ollut Savonmaalla monenlaista keliä joulun seutuun. Keskiviikkona satoi 10cm lunta, aattona lumikeli. Eilen plussaa ja vesisadetta koko päivä, lumet veks. Tänä aamuna meni pakkaselle, polut kuivia. 
 Kyllä oli mukava ajella kuivilla poluilla. Joulun ajan makoilu ja yleensyöminen oli täyttänyt lihakset niin hyvin, jotta erehdyin jopa hetkeksi luulemaan kuntoni kasvaneen. No onneksi heräsin tästä unesta seuraavan ylämäen koittaessa.


Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## makton

Jos ei pientä pakkasta ottaisi huomioon, niin sää on melkein kun keskikesältä.

----------


## -fat-

Hiljaista oli täälläkin.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ees vähän oli talvista fiilistä lenkillä kun maassa paikoin vähä valkeampaa ja polut kovia. Myös paljon puoliks jäätyneitä lätäköitä.

----------


## Gargamel

Hieman on lavea väylä, mutta en valita, kun en seudulta muutakaan tiedä. Aurinko paistaa ja läski liikkuu.

----------


## mutanaama

Hitto mikä lumimyräkkä iski kesken lenkin

----------


## lehtijussi

Kovakaan tuuli ei haittaa, kun rasvapyörää polkea saa. 
Sormelot jääty kyllä heti kun kaivoi kameran esiin...

----------


## Peräjää

Ähtärissä oli maassa vähän luntakin. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jcool

Tiukasti tuulessa...

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Keski-Suomessa komeeta pakkaskeliä nyt kelpo ajella ✌☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PTS

> Hitto mikä lumimyräkkä iski kesken lenkin



Joo, niin teki. Korsossa vähän ennen kolmea, 10 minsaa piiskasi silmiä ja sitten taas aurinko paistoi.

----------


## Ski

Ilta-ajelulla Syötteellä

----------


## Kärrä

> Joo, niin teki. Korsossa vähän ennen kolmea, 10 minsaa piiskasi silmiä ja sitten taas aurinko paistoi.



Ettei kuva olisi vaan Tuusulan puolelta Firan montun laidalta?

----------


## Jha

Oulussa eilisen vesisateen jäljiltä polut peilijäällä. Nastojen kans pärjäs.


Sattu ajotus kohdalle ku rannalle kurvasin. Tuo hetki oli 5 minuutissa ohi. Kuvan onneksi tajusin räpätä 😀

----------


## PTS

> Ettei kuva olisi vaan Tuusulan puolelta Firan montun laidalta?



Sieltähän se virallisesti on. Tulee vaan helposti Korsosta puhuttua, varsinkin jos on reitin varrella.

----------


## vitsku

Ei ollut jouluajelulla liukasta

----------


## Bensakeuhko

[QUOTE=Jha;2474729]Oulussa eilisen vesisateen jäljiltä polut peilijäällä./QUOTE]

Täh? Täällä päin Oulua oli -5C° ja satoi reilusti lunta pari tuntia.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Jha

> Täh? Täällä päin Oulua oli -5C° ja satoi reilusti lunta pari tuntia.



Tämmöstä klo. 11-15 välillä. Lunta rupes piiskaan just ku kotiin pääsin.

----------


## tinke77

Parin tunnin kinkunsulattelu reissu, keli suosi vaan ei lunta...

----------


## Jopo81

Pikkusen talvea täälläkin suunnalla havaittavissa.



Pirun kaunis sää käyttää reilu kolme tuntia maaston kiertämiseen 

A design for life

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuukauden flunssan ja ajotauon jälkeen kävin koiran kanssa heittämässä yökeikan Räyskälässä, yötä oltiin Iso-Melkuttimen yhdellä laavulla. Retkiläski alkaa olemaan valmis. Ajettavuus on parantunu älyttömästi Relevate Designsin Viscachan ja Harnessin myötä, ne kun antaa kamojen liikkua hieman niin jousittamaton massa pysyy kurissa.

----------


## kmw

^ iiiiiso peukalo.

----------


## MrValdemar

Oranssinsävyiset ilta-ajot.

----------


## Ski

Muutamia fiilistelyjä:
-Bontragerin OMW:t toimi hyvin n. 5 h reissulla. Pakkanen vaihteli -12 (Syötteen huippu) sinne noin -20 asteeseen. Kerran noin 1.5h kohdalla käytin kenkiä pois ja Toraslammen Tuvan lämpimän kamiinan kylkeen kuivattelin sukat. Sitten vasta vähän ennen loppunousua Pytkynharjun soilla alko kylmeneen, mutta Isolle noustessa taas lämpeni.
-Bontrager Gnarwhal toimi yllättävän hyvin yleis/pakkas/jäätikköajossa syvässäkin lumessa, kelkanjälessä, urilla etc. Tykkään.
-MCarbon vanteilla Nate ja Gnarwhal piti ilmat koko matkan vaikka heitin lämpimästä tuvasta pyörän pihalle aamulla.
-Whiten Bar Mittsit toimii moitteettomasti myös, ei ehkä ne lämpimmimmät.

MAHTAVA PÄIVÄ oli ja huimat värit taas luontotarjos auringon, ja sen värjäämän taivaan kanssa. Ugh.

----------


## Saukka

Vihdoinkin lunta myös Turkuun.  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Jotain hienoa tässä synkkyydessäkin.

----------


## miq

> Oranssinsävyiset ilta-ajot.



Milläs MrValdemar on toteuttanut nuo oranssit raidat vanteisiin/renkaisiin? Toimivat hyvin rungon kanssa, siis noin niinku omaan silmään.

Lähetetty minun SM-T555 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mika K

Eaaaarrrggghhhh!!! Nuo Ski:n kuvat tuolta Syötteen suunnalta. Missä talvi luuraa? Ei kai se auta kuin lähtä sinne suuntaan tässä joku päivä..

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Eaaaarrrggghhhh!!! Nuo Ski:n kuvat tuolta Syötteen suunnalta. Missä talvi luuraa? Ei kai se auta kuin lähtä sinne suuntaan tässä joku päivä..



On kait täällä Oulussakin jonkinnäköinen talvi? Lunta maassa, pakkastakin on ja silleen...  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kabulissa pakkasta ja 0,5 mm lunta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Juhalla hieno kuva.

----------


## Mika K

> On kait täällä Oulussakin jonkinnäköinen talvi? Lunta maassa, pakkastakin on ja silleen...



No kävin minä tänäänkin tuolla lähipoluilla pari tuntia läskeilemässä, mutta ei se tuon muutaman jäisen lumirännin kans ole sama asia. Fiilis kunnon talven kaipuusta oikeastaan vain paheni, kun olin viime vkl Ylläksen suunnalla ja siellä oli lunta. Paljon lunta. Ja nyt Ski kiusaa..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Aamun sarastus Iso-Melkuttimen Lepakkolaavulla.

----------


## macci

jouluaaton lenkiltä (kuvat klikkaamalla isommaksi):






pari lisää
http://uppaa.fi/images/2015/12/27/aukee1fb753.jpg
http://uppaa.fi/images/2015/12/27/etu192450.jpg
http://uppaa.fi/images/2015/12/27/polku179682.jpg
http://uppaa.fi/images/2015/12/27/tie66824.jpg

----------


## Ski

> No kävin minä tänäänkin tuolla lähipoluilla pari tuntia läskeilemässä, mutta ei se tuon muutaman jäisen lumirännin kans ole sama asia. Fiilis kunnon talven kaipuusta oikeastaan vain paheni, kun olin viime vkl Ylläksen suunnalla ja siellä oli lunta. Paljon lunta. Ja nyt Ski kiusaa..



Tänne vaan, löytyy monenlaista, paitti semmosta ku Oulussa  :Hymy:  Saa kokeilla ylä ja alamäkiä, pikku ja isopolokua. Suota ja tunturia. Nyt on kaikkea tarjolla.

----------


## Antza44

Kivaa se on fiilistellä, kun on kelit ja vapaat kerrankin samaan aikaa :Hymy: .

----------


## MrValdemar

> Milläs MrValdemar on toteuttanut nuo oranssit raidat vanteisiin/renkaisiin? Toimivat hyvin rungon kanssa, siis noin niinku omaan silmään.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T555 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Nuo on motonetista löytynyttä vanneteippiä. valokuva hieman väärentää värin yhdenmukaisuutta runkoon. Mut ei se kaukana silti ole.

----------


## Ski

> Kivaa se on fiilistellä, kun on kelit ja vapaat kerrankin samaan aikaa.



Loistavaa settiä !!!! 

Tässä vielä yks kuva Syötteen reiteiltä !

----------


## kmw

Antsalassa huippumeininki. Rokrok

----------


## Ekke

> Kuukauden flunssan ja ajotauon jälkeen kävin koiran kanssa heittämässä yökeikan Räyskälässä, yötä oltiin Iso-Melkuttimen yhdellä laavulla. Retkiläski alkaa olemaan valmis. Ajettavuus on parantunu älyttömästi Relevate Designsin Viscachan ja Harnessin myötä, ne kun antaa kamojen liikkua hieman niin jousittamaton massa pysyy kurissa.



Kehtaatko hieman valottaa minkä verran tossa on tavaraa kyydissä? Eli lähinnä että minkälaista välineistöä, ei tarvi jokaista lusikkaa ja sukkaa välttämättä speksata  :Hymy: 

Onko varustuksen aiheuttamasta lisäpainosta tietoa? Vaikuttaako miten paljon ajoon? Niin ja saako noita RD:n kamppeita muuten mistä? Ite pitäis tota Salsan BB:tä alkaa varustaan..  :Nolous: 

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mäkipete

Eipä kastunu kinttaat rapiassa parinkympin pakkasessa.





Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kehtaatko hieman valottaa minkä verran tossa on tavaraa kyydissä? Eli lähinnä että minkälaista välineistöä, ei tarvi jokaista lusikkaa ja sukkaa välttämättä speksata 
> 
> Onko varustuksen aiheuttamasta lisäpainosta tietoa? Vaikuttaako miten paljon ajoon? Niin ja saako noita RD:n kamppeita muuten mistä? Ite pitäis tota Salsan BB:tä alkaa varustaan.. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Talvimakuupussi, makuualusta, keitin ja varakaasu, varakerrasto, untuvatakki, hanskat ja sukat, retkisaha, kirves, EA-pakkaus, pumppu, sisuri, ja koiran huopa sekä talvipuku on kaikki kiinni pyörässä. Repussa koiran safkat, omat safkat sekä kaljat ja minttuviinat. 

Tää nykyinen setuppi on periaatteessa v.2.0 retkisetuppista, ennen ollu pakkarit molemmissa päissä ja niihin kun sitoo kamaa kiinni niin kamat pomppii siinä missä pyöräkin. Nuo nykyiset Relevaten pussukat tuo painon lähemmäksi pyörän keskustaa eli on ajettaessa ketteräämpi. Lisäksi käyttäytyminen töyssyissä on huomattavasti parempi kun kamat pääsee elämään toimien eräänlaisina iskunvaimentimina. Satulalaukun sivusunnassa eläminen on putkelta ajettaessa loistava asia, toimii vastaheilurina.

Relevaten kamat olen ostanut Shocktherapysta sekä ranskalaisesta highmobilitygear.com kaupasta

----------


## artzi

> Kabulissa pakkasta ja 0,5 mm lunta.



Jos me kerättäisiin ryhmä Läskejä turkkusesta sinne tamppaamaan umpeentuiskannu Kalliobaana?   :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Jos me kerättäisiin ryhmä Läskejä turkkusesta sinne tamppaamaan umpeentuiskannu Kalliobaana?



Tervetuloa vaan. Koska lähdetään lapioimaan?

----------


## star trek

Laitan tohon tollasen fiiliskuvan uudelta laavulta kun vanha poltettiin, samalla testaan pysyykö kuva näkyvillä kun ollu jotain häikkää noissa linkeissä ja kuvat hävinny jonkin ajan kuluttua :Irvistys:  
Siis nuijalammen laavu nokialla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Kahden laavun hirret käytetty yhteen laavuun? No ei kolise otta räystääseen pienessä sievässäkään.

----------


## moraff

Eikö nuo pitkät hirret sekä sivuilla että pitkittäin kuuluisi ylös ja lyhyet alas siten, että alhaalta levenee ylöspäin? No läskifillareistahan tässä oli kyse ja uudenkarhealta tilavalta laavulta näyttää  :Hymy:

----------


## teemui

Pysyis ny tuo pakkanen jonku aikaa, niin jäätyis mokomat tulvivat ojat...

----------


## Läskimasa

Ei oo kummosia maisemia, mut kyl se toi pikku pakkanen ja aurinko tekee ulkonaolosta eri mukavaa parin kuukauden sateiden jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Yeti

Onko mahdollista että talvi on alkamassa Turussa? Ainakin näyttää siltä että retkiluistelukausi alkaa lähipäivinä.

----------


## OKS

> Laitan tohon tollasen fiiliskuvan uudelta laavulta kun vanha poltettiin, samalla testaan pysyykö kuva näkyvillä kun ollu jotain häikkää noissa linkeissä ja kuvat hävinny jonkin ajan kuluttua



Vajaat kaksi tuntia kulunut postauksesta, eipä näy kuva enää.

----------


## Jopo81

> Vajaat kaksi tuntia kulunut postauksesta, eipä näy kuva enää.



Kyllä mie sen tapatalkissa näen ainakin.

A design for life

----------


## star trek

Kyllä vaan kuva häipy juu puhelimessa näkyy mutta koneella ei, nyt jos joku osaa antaa hyviä vinkkejä mikä on vikana niin otetaan vastaan :Hymy: 
googlen valokuvista linkatut kuvat katoo n. tunnissa vaikka ennen on toiminu ihan ok. asetuksiin en oo tehny muutoksia?? Koneen käyttis
päivitetty windows kymppiin voisko sitäkautta tulla jotain ongelmia?

----------


## Mika K

Aika surkiat pari päivää ollunna taas. Eilen illalla reilu pari tuntia lähipolkuja kymmenessä pakkasasteessa ja tänään reilu 3h lenkura siellä täällä todella kauniissa -13 asteen kelissä..

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Oulussa ainakin alkaa olla metsäojat sellaisessa kunnossa että yli voi mennä huoletta, ainakin ne mitä itse ylitin kestivät hyvin. :P  Tämän päiväisellä fatbike reissulla ihmetytti/ärsytti se että jos kerta autolla pitää mennä laavulle, niin se ilmeisesti on hirveän raskasta kävellä 100 metriä polkua parkkipaikalta, vaan se pitää ajaa se auto suoraan sinne laavulle. Karmean näköinen jälki tulee kun se maastoauto runnotaan väkisillä sen pusikon läpi.  :Irvistys:  Ihme hommaa!

H.C Andersenilla on hieno Pumi! Varmasti uskollinen retkikumppani!  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Lappisimulaatio lähituntureilla

----------


## Mika K

> Oulussa ainakin alkaa olla metsäojat sellaisessa kunnossa että yli voi mennä huoletta, ainakin ne mitä itse ylitin kestivät hyvin. :P



Ellen parissa paikassa humahti vielä läski ja läski läpi, mutta tänään ne muutamat kohdille osuneet kesti..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ytte07

En ainakaan näe sun kuvaa startrek. Juur poikkesin siellä itekki ja kattelin siinä suopätkällä ehkäpä juuri sun jälkiä.



Toivottavasti pysyis uus laavu käytössä eikä kukaan paikallinen jani-petteri polttais toista kertaa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TemMeke

> pysyykö kuva näkyvillä kun ollu jotain häikkää noissa linkeissä ja kuvat hävinny jonkin ajan kuluttua
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/TS...w1594-h1080-no



Noissa Googlen pitkissä urlirotlissa on joku sama logiikka ku Feissin vastaavissa, että ne muuttuu aika ajoin ja suorat kuvalinkit kuolee.

----------


## tinke77

> ^Kahden laavun hirret käytetty yhteen laavuun? No ei kolise otta räystääseen pienessä sievässäkään.



No on kyllä melkonen tötterö

----------


## star trek

> Noissa Googlen pitkissä urlirotlissa on joku sama logiikka ku Feissin vastaavissa, että ne muuttuu aika ajoin ja suorat kuvalinkit kuolee.



Ok. Onkohan mitään tehtävissä?  Ei oo kyllä selvinpäin tehty tota laavua mutta varmasti asiansa ajaa ;-)

----------


## Ski

Tupatarkistusreissu: Riihitupa, Kettutupa, Annintupa, Välitupa,Ahmatupa. Sitte loppu aika vanhalla kesken.... ja oli liian kapeat renkaat. ja ja ja ....  :Hymy:

----------


## Kurapyörä

[IMG][/IMG]


Rakas vaimoni löysi lunta Joulun aatonaaton ajelulla täällä etelässäkin!n
Riemastui siitä niin, että pitihän sitä hetki fiilistellä!

----------


## ytte07

Älkää ny viihtikö tota laavua ampua täysillä. Se on tietääkseni ihan hirsifirman tekele(ei tarkoita onko se hyvä). Joku svidun nulli poltti edellisen kesäkuussa ja ny äijät kasas uuden. Ite ainakin aion käydä tulilla sekä pyörällä että suksilla jahka lunta tulee.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

> ...
> Tää nykyinen setuppi on periaatteessa v.2.0 retkisetuppista, ennen ollu pakkarit molemmissa päissä ja niihin kun sitoo kamaa kiinni niin kamat pomppii siinä missä pyöräkin. Nuo nykyiset Relevaten pussukat tuo painon lähemmäksi pyörän keskustaa eli on ajettaessa ketteräämpi. Lisäksi käyttäytyminen töyssyissä on huomattavasti parempi kun kamat pääsee elämään toimien eräänlaisina iskunvaimentimina. Satulalaukun sivusunnassa eläminen on putkelta ajettaessa loistava asia, toimii vastaheilurina.
> ...



Kiitos infosta, pitänee yrittää välttää noita tarakkatelineitä.. eipä käyny mielessä että vois olla huonompi kuin esim. tollanen "satulalaukku". Huolettaa vain ettei mahdu kaikki kamat kyytiin ilman takatelinettä..  :Nolous: 

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Tässä vielä eiliseltä iltalenkiltä. Nuijalammen laavulta kohti koukkujärven hiihtomajaa. Sulan aikaan siinä välillä irtoaa useampi hikipisara. Nyt oli melkein ku kelviä olis ajellu.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sakkey

Tänään oli kyllä mahtava ajella missä vain. Kaikki paikat jäässä, muttei jäisiä. Ja ilma mitä parhain.

----------


## Tank Driver

Sairastelut riuduttu. Taas mennään.

----------


## OKS

> Tää nykyinen setuppi on periaatteessa v.2.0  retkisetuppista, ennen ollu pakkarit molemmissa päissä ja niihin kun  sitoo kamaa kiinni niin kamat pomppii siinä missä pyöräkin. Nuo nykyiset  Relevaten pussukat tuo painon lähemmäksi pyörän keskustaa eli on  ajettaessa ketteräämpi. Lisäksi käyttäytyminen töyssyissä on  huomattavasti parempi kun kamat pääsee elämään toimien eräänlaisina  iskunvaimentimina. Satulalaukun sivusunnassa eläminen on putkelta  ajettaessa loistava asia, toimii vastaheilurina.







> Kiitos infosta, pitänee yrittää välttää noita tarakkatelineitä.. eipä käyny mielessä että vois olla huonompi kuin esim. tollanen "satulalaukku". Huolettaa vain ettei mahdu kaikki kamat kyytiin ilman takatelinettä..



Juuri kun olen hankkinut tarakat sekä taakse että eteen, niin tulee tuommoinen tieto.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## MRa

Ehdottomasti oli upee keli myös täällä rannikon tuntumassa.  Vähän vilu tietty kun ei oo tottunu, mutta muutoin mahtavaa.  Pääs käyttään termospulloakin ;-)  Harmi kun ei tullu otettua oikeeta kameraa mukaan.

20151229_111002111_iOS by MaukoR, on Flickr

----------


## macci

Ensilenkki Barbegazilla - pitoa tuntui olevan rajattomasti (kelikin toki varsin optimi)

----------


## Ski

Saunalenkki !

----------


## Läskimasa

Siinä on poijjaat oikee umpihankirengas: https://youtu.be/-usZQhBlKyM

----------


## Antza44

^Tuleekokan kaupanpäälle tuo Nakamura läski, jos parin ostaa kumeksia :Vink: ?

----------


## petjala

Hyvin näyttää kantavan ainaski tollasta kukkakeppiä. Urheilijavartaloiset saa aina vaan enemmän apuja :-D

----------


## ytte07

Olis kiva jos kuski olis myös fat. Eipä olisi meno noin lennokasta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

Alkaa paineetki oleen renkaassa kohillaan.. kuinhan tollanen 0bar rullaa kevlillä 

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

No voi lohduttautua, että tollasta umpihanki vaantöä ei toi urheilijakaan pitkälle jaksa :Hymy: . 

Liki 0 bar renkaalla ajo loppuu heti, kun tullaan kovalle. Vanne raapii maata ja on raskasta terveisiä viimetalven kiikunkaakun kantavalta suoajelulta.

----------


## lacrits68

moi!

Mistä on junioreiden läskit hankittu? Oma 11v kinuaa kans läskiä!  :Hymy: 


//Janne





> Kivaa se on fiilistellä, kun on kelit ja vapaat kerrankin samaan aikaa.

----------


## Ski

Oulun pyöräliikkeistä löytyy muistaakseni pieniä, tiedustele sieltä  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> moi!
> 
> Mistä on junioreiden läskit hankittu? Oma 11v kinuaa kans läskiä! 
> 
> 
> //Janne



Edit. Nyt muistin Scools löytyy nykyään 26" malli mikä on specsattu 11V kuskille http://www.scool.de/.cms/465-1-306 Tuolla Saksankaupassa listoilla jo http://www.bike24.com/p2144351.html ja jossan tuntemattomammassa sakulassa 1-3 päivää toimitukseen, mutta luulis kohta Suomestakin saavan ja näissä Suomi hinnat ollut kohallaan. Tunturi tais tuoda Scoolseja.

Noi tuli hommattua Verkkokauppa.comista keväällä, mutta enään ei ole valikoimissa. Tuolla aika halvalla http://shop.larunpyora.com/tuote/sco...t-24%E2%80%B3/ tai http://www.pyorahuolto.com/shop/fatb...fat-24-fatbike
Meillä isompi täyttää just 8V joka ajaa tuolla Scools 24" renkailla olevalla. Tuo pyörä menee ehkä parivuotta vielä, noin 150cm asti. Luulen, että 11V alkaa olla jo pieni riippuen kuskin koosta. Oliskohan mun poika jo 130cm pitkä voin illalla tarkistaa.

Voisin kuvitella, että pienirunkoinen 26" kumeilla voisi olla teille ajankohtainen jo. Trekiltä oli viime vuonna 14.5" ja Salsalta löytyy XS koko nämä on ainakin pieniä.

On-Onen 24" on isompi, kuin tuo meidän Scools http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOBBYF...fatty-fat-bike
Spessulta löytyy kanssa 24" isompi kuin Scools. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bik...atboy/fatboy24
Bikeshopissa on  jotain valikoimaa 24" http://www.bikeshop.fi/Poikien_24/ekauppa/c4350/

Nuorempi 20" kuski täyttää 6V Helmikuussa ja nyt alkaa pyörä olla pikkuhiljaa fiksun kokoinen ja kasvuvaraakin on. Vanhemmalle keväällä 20" alko jo olla pien ja 24" aika iso, mutta nyt 24" alkaa olla oikean kokoinen ja kasvuvaraa on.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuotesijoittelua eräästä Helsinkiläisestä läskipyöräkaupasta.

----------


## Antza44

^Jos tuo takimmainen hintalappu olisi tuon olisin jo jonossa, mutta onneksi rahat säästyy. Onse vaan sairaan komee kuitusaha ja toi väri :Nolous: .

----------


## Jaskat

Vinkkejä, mistä Hgin seudulta vois vuokrata pari fatbikea päiväksi? Liikkeet tuskin antaa omiaan useamman tunnin koeajolle. Olis hauska kokeilla maastoajoa tommoisen selässä.

----------


## Kemizti

> Vinkkejä, mistä Hgin seudulta vois vuokrata pari fatbikea päiväksi? Liikkeet tuskin antaa omiaan useamman tunnin koeajolle. Olis hauska kokeilla maastoajoa tommoisen selässä.



Käyhä tän foorumin koeajopankissa huutelemassa..  :Vink:  toki tämänkin kyselyn suattaap joku huomata ja ilmotella.. Kerro vähä mittojas, ettei kukaa tarjoa iiiihan väärän kokosta..

----------


## MRa

Kallis koeajo vaikka sais ilmatteks lainaan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## OKS

> Kallis koeajo vaikka sais ilmatteks lainaan



Tuo näkökohta on hyvä pitää mielessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Edelleen hieno ajo tänään PXn ja AOn kanssa ! Kyllä kevyet vanteet nousee kevyesti  :Hymy:  
https://plus.google.com/+KyostiSkiSo...ts/RppuMLb3aTK

----------


## alumiini

Huikea ajokeli tänään!

----------


## Lauttis

Etelässä ei löytynyt lunta, mutta jäätä pääsi raapimaan uusilla nastoilla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jää siis kestää jo Firan montulla?

----------


## artzi

Palataan todellisuuteen... pkele edes kaikki lammikot ei kestäny läskiä Läskin päällä! Epistä, vaikka näinkin hienoa siirtymäbaanaa löytyi polokujen väliin. 

PS.
Puukko ohjaustangossa on pikaruokaa susille...  :Hymy:  Epistä, taaskaan en nähny yhtään!

----------


## macci

Vuoden viimeinen lenkki - jatketaan tästä ensi vuonna!

----------


## Bensakeuhko

^^Pelkäätkö oikeasti susia niin paljon että kannat metsässä puukkoa mukana niiden varalle vai onko se oikeasti johonkin muuhun tarkoitukseen, vai ymmärsinkö tekstin aivan väärin?  :No huh!:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Kyllä täällä Kabulin laitamailla, missä Artzikin fillaroi, on ihan todellinen susiongelma jo. Joulun edellä niitä nähtiin taajamassa meiltä 3 km päässä kylän toisella laidalla, eikä ollut eka kerta. Koiria ja lampaita menee tasaseen tahtiin ja muutama stand off tilanne ollu ihmisenkin kanssa. Omasta lenkkimaastostani on tänä syksynä aiemmin runsaina havaitut peurat hävinneet

----------


## artzi

> ^^Pelkäätkö oikeasti susia niin paljon että kannat metsässä puukkoa mukana niiden varalle vai onko se oikeasti johonkin muuhun tarkoitukseen, vai ymmärsinkö tekstin aivan väärin?



Hei siinä oli se hyypiö vai hyymiö! Klapeja sillä veistellään laavulla. Ja niitä maukkaita pötkylöitä ennen grillausta! Toisaalta onhan mulla repussa pikkuinen sahakin jolla saa Ison Pahan Suden paloiks...  :No huh!: 

Edit:
Juhakin ehti jo...

Edit 2:
Köyliö jossa tänään suhailin...
https://www.google.fi/webhp?sourceid...C3%B6yli%C3%B6

----------


## Marenki

> Hei siinä oli se hyypiö vai hyymiö! Klapeja sillä veistellään laavulla. Ja niitä maukkaita pötkylöitä ennen grillausta! Toisaalta onhan mulla repussa pikkuinen sahakin jolla saa Ison Pahan Suden paloiks... 
> 
> Edit:
> Juhakin ehti jo...
> 
> Edit 2:
> Köyliö jossa tänään suhailin...
> https://www.google.fi/webhp?sourceid...C3%B6yli%C3%B6



*OFF TOPIC*

"Tänään, 00.03"

Yllä oleva lienee "vuoden 2016" ensimmäinen viesti täällä purkissa. Tosin se kirjoitettiin 31.12.2015 oletettavasti n. klo 22.03 - mutta kuitenkin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kuka sitä puukolla sutta vastaan pärjää?!?

----------


## moraff

Fiilistelyä ja teen juontia tauolta Haikkoon lintutornilta (läskiä en jaksanut kantaa rappuja ylös :P)

----------


## Lauttis

> Jää siis kestää jo Firan montulla?



Kestää, näytti olevan tuossa kohtaa jotain 5-10 cm paksua ainakin halkeamasta arvioiden. Pikkupojat siellä jo täysillä leikkivät niin uskalsi itsekin mennä.

----------


## kmw

Tänään amulla Klaukkalan Isosuolla. On siellä jonniinverran polkua, mutta nyt niitä ei tarvittu. Sinällään polku on imho lievästi yliarvostettu. Kesällä tuonne ehkä pääsisi kahluuhousuissa.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wilikki

Tulipa käytyä taas pikku tauon jälkeen mettässä. Tuuli oli perämeren tapaan jäätävän kylmä, mutta polut oli kohtuu hyvässä jamassa.


Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tämän vuoden paras lenkki on nyt heitetty, komia -8c tulis vaan sitä lunta sawoonkin.

----------


## Jopo81

Vuoden eka lenkki 
Noin tunti ja vartti ennen saunaa.

A design for life

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/ki...uvassa/716239/

----------


## zander

Laitetaas tuo linkattu Jukka Wenströmin ottama kuva tännekin kun on niin komee.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Eilen täällä susirajalla oli lampien kierto päivä. Retkiluistelijoita oli liikenteessä paljon.

----------


## Tiltman

> Tämän vuoden paras lenkki on nyt heitetty, komia -8c tulis vaan sitä lunta sawoonkin.



Ihan uteliaisuuttani kysyn että mistä tuo kuva on otettu? 

Komia on..

----------


## Kyrdis

^ käärmelahdestahan se ( Siilinjärven ja Maaningan ) välisiltä maastoilta.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kelit kohdillaan vielä tänäkin aamuna Savonmaalla,  -15 astetta ja mukavan kuivaa

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kärrä

> Jää siis kestää jo Firan montulla?



Kaksi läskeilijää bongattu siellä jäällä tänään...

----------


## Jopo81

oö5

Vähä jo muistuttaa talvea 


A design for life

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Mokka

Piti Ylläksen yksi näppylä valloittaa. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lauttis

> Kaksi läskeilijää bongattu siellä jäällä tänään...



Minä kävin tänään jättämässä terveiset avaruuteen siellä.

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## macci

> Minä kävin tänään jättämässä terveiset avaruuteen siellä.



Siellähän on ollut iltapäivällä ihan ruuhkaa. Puolenpäivän maissa näkyi vain yhden läskin (whiten?) ja yhden vähemmän läskin jäljet. Itse olin tiedustelumatkalla kävellen. Runsaasti letkeää polkua tuolla ristiin rastiin.

----------


## kmw

> ....  Runsaasti letkeää polkua tuolla ristiin rastiin.




Totinen tosi. Pari pv sitten kävin tuolla hurvittelemassa. 1,5h sain kulumaan Vanhan Tuusulantien ja motarin välissä. Sit Ruåtsinkylä tutk.mettää, Firaa, Raition Reitti -mettää. Mukavata kun ei koko aja tiedä missä on menossa. Me like.

----------


## lehtijussi

Emmä tonne kyllä vielä... tänään.

----------


## Ski

Syöte fiilistely , ihan loistavaa ! -15 - -22 C.

----------


## terppa-78

Ekaa kertaa läskillä jäällä, aika makeeta auringonpaisteessa ajellessa. Nastat toimi, takana on tee-se itse nastarengas n. 160 nastalla ja edessä Dillinger. Toi sähköläski taitaa olla takajarrua vaille valmis, vajaa 500 km koeajoa takana. 250w moottori on edessä, 36v 12 ah akulla nuukasti avustaen (ykkösellä) reilun 100 km ainakin pääsee.


Vesijärvellä Vääksyssä likellä rantaa jäänpaksuus 8 cm, puissa vähän enemmän  :Hymy:  Kinneri oli ajokaverina https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWRIIs60ohI

----------


## Wilikki

> Ekaa kertaa läskillä jäällä, aika makeeta auringonpaisteessa ajellessa. Nastat toimi, takana on tee-se itse nastarengas n. 160 nastalla ja edessä Dillinger. Toi sähköläski taitaa olla takajarrua vaille valmis, vajaa 500 km koeajoa takana. 250w moottori on edessä, 36v 12 ah akulla nuukasti avustaen (ykkösellä) reilun 100 km ainakin pääsee.
> 
> 
> Vesijärvellä Vääksyssä likellä rantaa jäänpaksuus 8 cm, puissa vähän enemmän  Kinneri oli ajokaverina https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWRIIs60ohI



No jo on mylly  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Huikee keli taas kerran. -11...-13 oli meilläpäi.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BACbFrBo1cb/

----------


## TemMeke

> Ekaa kertaa läskillä jäällä, aika makeeta auringonpaisteessa ajellessa. Nastat toimi, takana on tee-se itse nastarengas n. 160 nastalla ja edessä Dillinger. Toi sähköläski taitaa olla takajarrua vaille valmis, vajaa 500 km koeajoa takana. 250w moottori on edessä, 36v 12 ah akulla nuukasti avustaen (ykkösellä) reilun 100 km ainakin pääsee.



Mikäs laite tämmönen on? Joku valmis, vai itte tehty? Kerro lisää, tai laita linkkiä jonnekin?  :Hymy:

----------


## Tiltman

> ^ käärmelahdestahan se ( Siilinjärven ja Maaningan ) välisiltä maastoilta.



Itse en tänä (tai siis viime) kesänä ehtinyt kuin Noron montulle saakka mutta jäipä jotain alkaneelle vuodelle tutkittavaksi :-) 

Tunnin lenkki tänään pimeässä. Hauskaa oli ja lämmin tuli. 

Lähetetty minun M702 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## terppa-78

> Mikäs laite tämmönen on? Joku valmis, vai itte tehty? Kerro lisää, tai laita linkkiä jonnekin?



Runko ja muut osat on napattu ihan perus nojakista, Nazca Pioneer, johon vaihdoin etuhaarukan ja hitsailin takahaarukan läskinavalle sopivaksi. Sähkösarja on Greencyclen valmiiksi läskivanteelle tehty  http://www.greencycle.fi/product/227...ke-250500w-36v

Nojapyöräfoorumilla on rakennustarinaa enemmän  :Hymy:  http://nojapyorafoorumi.fi/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4447

----------


## trapper

> ^Kyllä täällä Kabulin laitamailla, missä Artzikin fillaroi, on ihan todellinen susiongelma jo. Joulun edellä niitä nähtiin taajamassa meiltä 3 km päässä kylän toisella laidalla, eikä ollut eka kerta. Koiria ja lampaita menee tasaseen tahtiin ja muutama stand off tilanne ollu ihmisenkin kanssa. Omasta lenkkimaastostani on tänä syksynä aiemmin runsaina havaitut peurat hävinneet



 Juu terveiset täältä Vahdon suunnalta missä tulee läskeiltyä,niin mökin riistakameraan tallentui susi 20m mökkiin,joten kyllä niitä täälläpäin liikkuu

----------


## Antza44

Kelit ja polut esitti taas parhauttaan :Hymy:

----------


## PTS

> Totinen tosi. Pari pv sitten kävin tuolla hurvittelemassa. 1,5h sain kulumaan Vanhan Tuusulantien ja motarin välissä. Sit Ruåtsinkylä tutk.mettää, Firaa, Raition Reitti -mettää. Mukavata kun ei koko aja tiedä missä on menossa. Me like.



Mäkin kävin montun jäitä kokeilemassa. Sen verran oli jännää, että piti käydä myös Tuusulanjärvi ajamassa päästä päähän. Näytti siltä, että meikäläisen Hodagit oli ensimmäiset fillarin jäljet, ainakin näillä lumilla. Luistimia ja potkukelkkaa oli jo näköjään ulkoiletettu.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Tänään oli kaikin puolin jäistä touhua tuo ajaminen:

----------


## Ansis

-12° ja tuntui kuin -18°

----------


## pikkupoika

Savon maalla -9 ja kaunista.



Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MARA84

Olipa kerrassaan mukava käydä läskeileen noin 6viikon tauon jälkeen, vaikka ei tänään arska paistanutkaan. Ollu vähän nuhasta/räkästä niin ei oo vihtinyt kovin polkea.
Traktorilla tasoitettua hiihtoladun pohjaa 17.5km 1h20min ajoaika.

----------


## olliboi

Tänään pääsi vihdoin testaamaan joulun alla saapunutta Double Scooppia. Pyörä toimi moitteetta ja -8 asteen pakkasessa oli mukava etsiä polkuja. 

Laajavuoren keskuksessa tykit pauhasivat ja hissit pyörivät.


Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Lisää fatbike Jkl ✌☺🔝Kiva 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Dalmore

Polut ja fiilis huipussaan paikassa X pyörällä Y. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Poy

Tietääkö joku mitä polku baanaa ne tekee Oulussa tuohon kainuuntien molemmin puolin kilometrikaupalla


Jotain fiilistely kuvaakin



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IncBuff

> Tietääkö joku mitä polku baanaa ne tekee Oulussa tuohon kainuuntien molemmin puolin kilometrikaupalla



 Kainuuntietä levennetään nelikaistaiseksi. Toivottavasti ei nyt ihan kaikkia polkuja tuhoa siitä ympäriltä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Aika fiiliksissä tullu ajeltua. Seesteisissä. Ei voi ku huokailla ku o nii nättijä!

----------


## Antza44

> Polut ja fiilis huipussaan paikassa X pyörällä Y. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ei tuo Trekki tuossa eilen ollut :Hymy: . Olisin muuten koe ajanut. Mahtavia polkuja tuossa lähialueella.

----------


## a-o

Oulussa on nyt niin makiat polut, että ei ajamiselta ehdi juomaan saati kuvia napsimaan!
Fiilis on kyllä ollut joululomalla aika tapissa!

----------


## tinke77

> Aika fiiliksissä tullu ajeltua. Seesteisissä. Ei voi ku huokailla ku o nii nättijä!



Peukku!  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Oulussa on nyt niin makiat polut, että ei ajamiselta ehdi juomaan saati kuvia napsimaan!
> Fiilis on kyllä ollut joululomalla aika tapissa!



Heikko kuntoinen ehti pysähtyä ja napata yhden polkufiilistelykuvankin, mutta tähän topiciin sitä ei passaa postata.

----------


## Juze

jokohan nuo roiskeläpät joutas ottaa pois..

----------


## Shamus

Turusta löytyy jo jäätä, mutta lumi puuttuu!

----------


## jakoivuniemi

Kerrassaan mainio auringonpaiste merenjäällä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OKS

> ... jokohan nuo roiskeläpät joutas ottaa pois..



Ota vain, mieki otin. Ei taida juurikaan rapa lentää tulevien päivien keleissä.  :Nolous:

----------


## 7-spoke

> Oulussa on nyt niin makiat polut, että ei ajamiselta ehdi juomaan saati kuvia napsimaan!
> Fiilis on kyllä ollut joululomalla aika tapissa!



Ei meinaa ehtiä ei, justiinsa sain pakotettua itteni juomaan termariglögiä Äimäraution ja Kempeleen välillä!

----------


## fättärix



----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Oulussa on nyt niin makiat polut, että ei ajamiselta ehdi juomaan saati kuvia napsimaan!
> Fiilis on kyllä ollut joululomalla aika tapissa!



Omasta mielestäni parhaat kelit oli tossa Joulukuun puolessa välissä. Silloin kaikkialla näytti tältä.

----------


## LJL

Ajelin tuossa lomalla appiukon läskillä kolmella lenkillä yhteensä semmoiset 130km, ja täytyy sanoa että hienoa oli. Oliko riittävästi hehkutettu vai pitääkö keksiä lisää?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## markettipyörämies

Etelänloman fiilistelyä:




Oli sellaista lenkkiseuraa, että ei kerennyt pahemmin muuta kuin ajamaan...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Maa valkosena Kabulin laitamailla susien valtakunnassa tänään.


Eilen näki lumet vasta peilistä.


5 + 5 h ajoa viikonloppuna ja pikkasen evästä

----------


## brilleaux

Tänä aamuna -15, pikkasen tullu lunta maahan Keskiseen Suomeenkin. 
Pelkkä aamuinen työmatka(ei pidennetty tällä kertaa) aiheutti jo fiilistelyketjun arvoisia tunteita.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Ja Jokilan ei kaiketi tartte niitä susia pelätä. Ton näköisenä kun rymistelee metässä, pelko lienee tuttu tunne susille.  :Vink:

----------


## Mika K

Ylläksellä oli uudenvuodenpäivänä aika hyvät fiilikset, kun sai natiivien opastuksella ajella hyviä polkuja  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Kylläpä oli rauhallista ja kaunista tuolla Valkmusan suunnalla. Ja pirusti uutta ajettavaa 

A design for life

----------


## artzi

Olikohan Juhan jälkiä Kuhiksella, aavistus lunta oli jo jäljen päällä kahvilan pihalla? Keli oli kohdillaan kun paluumatkalla kävin kiertämässä järven.



Uusien polkujen etsintä toi eteen myös pari laavua, kodan ja hienon saunan! Että pitääkin unohtaa tankobuugie-hanskat kotiin... meinas näpit jäätyä.

----------


## OKS

> Kylläpä oli rauhallista ja kaunista tuolla Valkmusan suunnalla. Ja pirusti uutta ajettavaa 
> 
> A design for life



Houkuttelevan näköistä pumpulimaastoa.

----------


## Jopo81

Mukavasti oli kyllä erilaista reittiä tarjolla. Tuo ylempi kuva on ilmeisesti latupohjalta. Tuli pari kaupungin miestä mönkkärillä vastaan ja eivät oikein tykänneet kun siellä ajetaan tähän aikaan. 

A design for life

----------


## cuppis

Lunta kaipaisi vielä mutta oli sentään pitkästä aikaa kovat pohjat joilla kaahotella.

----------


## mni

Eiliseltä...





Makkaroista tuli vahingossa mustia, kahvi oli mustaa ihan tarkoituksella. P-paikalle palatessa auto oli valkoinen.

----------


## Dalmore

Pyhäjärven iltasauhut.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

aivan loistavia kuvia ! Mahtava vuoden alku näille fiilistelyille ! Iso Peukku !

----------


## Ski



----------


## kmw

^ Ooooooooh

----------


## Api76

Pakko vähän fiilistellä, tänään tuli lasku Saksasta ja Canyon dude 9 SL lähtee matkaan kun Gynherin tili kilahtaa....   Nyt jännittä niiku ekaa kertaa sais...

----------


## OKS

> Pyhäjärven iltasauhut.



Ja hieno auringonpilari.

----------


## IncBuff

Foorumilla alettiin haukkua köyhäksi, kun Whitellä ajelee niin piti tehdä asialle jotain, vaikka tokko tuo sosioekonominen status tälläkään mihinkään nousee...

----------


## zander

Kaikkea se sosioekonomisen statuksen nostaminen teettää  :Hymy:  Merkille peukkua, onko runko BB?

----------


## ytte07

Jopo81

Saakos oikein tiedustella miksei siellä olisi saanut ajella?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Sanovatten että tulee niin syvä ura siihen latupohjalle ja ei sitte vissiinkään saa sitä uraa latukoneella tms kunnolla täyteen. Ainakin niille osin missä se kulkee suolla. 

Ja olihan siinä melkonen ränni muodostunutkin kesän ja syksyn mittään. Ite ajoin kyllä ekaa kertaa siellä ja nyt se oli kyllä jäässä se pinta.

On kuulemma jonkun paikallisen maastopyöräseuran tms. kanssa sovittukin että jätetään syksyllä ja alkutalvesta rauhaan nuo paikat tjtn. sellasta. 



A design for life

----------


## Huggu

Vihdoinkin lunta. Ihanasti kulkee kyllä pulverilumessa.





Pyörän valo on Philips safe ride.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

> Foorumilla alettiin haukkua köyhäksi, kun Whitellä ajelee niin piti tehdä asialle jotain, vaikka tokko tuo sosioekonominen status tälläkään mihinkään nousee...



Pyörästä kö se katotaan. .Höpö höpö 😀 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

> Pyörästä kö se katotaan. .Höpö höpö 



Näin minäkin luulin, mutta foorumilla roikkumalla sivistyy.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Jotkut yrittää nostaa sosioekonomista luokkaansa vielä kuvauttamalla fillarinsa taulu-tv taustakankaana tai sitten auton edessä, jos pyörä satuloineen mahtuu auton lokasuojan alle sateensuojaan tai vaihtoehtoisesti, jos satula piirtyy horisonttiin korkeammalle kuin auton katto.

----------


## ytte07

Halitulihallaa sanon mää. 

Tossa on kuva Nokian koukkujärven majalta 500m kohti Lamminpäätä. Siinä menee talvella hiihtolatu. Aallon veljekset ainaki saa tohonki ihan hyvän ladun.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Näin ne väitti. Ei mun ajot onneksi tosta pätkästä kiinni jää. Taitaa vaan olla se perinteinen, että kun talvi tulee niin siellä missä latu joskus kulkee ei kukaan muu kuin hiihtoniilot huidella.


Ps. Enempi se mönkijä jätti jälkeä pohjaan kun minä 

A design for life

----------


## OKS

> Ps. Enempi se mönkijä jätti jälkeä pohjaan kun minä



Olisit kysynyt, että saako tuota mönkijän jälkeä pitkin ajella.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

No ne oli siellä virallisella asialla. Kaks vanhaa jäärää eläkettä oottamassa. Veikkaan että asenteet aikalailla sellasia että ei olis älyllistä keskustelua syntyny jos olis kevyttä kettuilua alkanu harrastamaan.

A design for life

----------


## ytte07

Näin se tuppaa meneen. Onneks on monta paikkaa mihin ei suksiniilo tuu sohiin...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> Merkille peukkua, onko runko BB?



No no, onko? 😜👍

----------


## TomiKoo

Hyvät oli ilta-ajelut vaikka vähän myöhälle jäikin. Asetin tuossa uutenavuotena itselleni haasteen, vuoden ensimmäiset 66 päivää pyöräilyä. Tavoitteena tehdä lähtemisestä tapa, katsotaan kuinka se tuollaisella tempauksella irtoaa. Monillehan tuo ei ole mitään ihmeellistä, mutta kun en työmatkaa pyöräile ja lähteminen on aina "fiiliksestä kiinni", niin jotain on kokeiltava. Tänään oli virallisesti päivä 4, joten vielä on matkaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Ihan hyvä idea, nyt vaan työn, huvitusten ja vapaa-ajan sovittaminen estää tuon, ellei sitten aamulla aikaseen käy pikku lenkillä... hmmmm.

----------


## TomiKoo

> Ihan hyvä idea, nyt vaan työn, huvitusten ja vapaa-ajan sovittaminen estää tuon, ellei sitten aamulla aikaseen käy pikku lenkillä... hmmmm.



Siis estää sinulla vai minulla? Tässä on loppusyksyn aikana tullut käytyä kaikenlaista valmennusta ja opiskeltua asioita, itseä ja omaa toimintaa. Toki se on jo pidemmän, vuosien prosessin tulosta. On kummasti löytynyt tilaa kalenteriin monellakin eri tavalla. Lopulta se este tuntuu olevan vain päätös ja kyse ainoastaan priorosoinnista.

----------


## brilleaux

> On kummasti löytynyt tilaa kalenteriin monellakin eri tavalla. Lopulta se este tuntuu olevan vain päätös ja kyse ainoastaan priorosoinnista.



Itsehän ajaisin jokapäivä, jos siellä kalenterissa olis tilaa.  :Hymy: 
Mulle kyse ei ole siitä, että saisin lähdettyä. Kyse on siitä, että _saan_ lähteä.
Priorisointi vaan kun asettaa perheen ensimmäiseksi. Totaalinen itsekkyys kun vaan ei oikein toimi. Ainakaan mulle.

Joskus käyn aamuisin lenkillä, teen pidemmän työmatkan. Sitäkään ei usein voi tehdä, kun tarttee untakin.  :Vink: 

Mutta elämä on valintoja.  :Hymy: 

Onneksi saan sentään joka arkipäivä ajaa työmatkat, sekin on jo jotain.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Tomilla kova tavoite varsinkin tähän aikaan vuodesta. Tsemppiä.

Itse tunnustan olevani sen verran motivaatio-ongelmainen ettei onnistuisi. Ei vaan saa motivoitua itseään lenkille kun pakkanen paukkuu parissa kymmenessä ja ylikin. Työmatkaa jyräämällä yrittänyt nyt vähän kompensoida tota, mutta vapaapäivinä ei vaan irtoa, jos keli ei ole kohdillaan. Ja vaikka keliä olisikin niin välillä kaipaa vaihtelu ja haluaa tehdä jotain muuta kuten käydä juoksemassa, hiihtämässä tms. ettei ala maistua puulta.

----------


## mutanaama

> Siis estää sinulla vai minulla? Tässä on loppusyksyn aikana tullut käytyä kaikenlaista valmennusta ja opiskeltua asioita, itseä ja omaa toimintaa. Toki se on jo pidemmän, vuosien prosessin tulosta. On kummasti löytynyt tilaa kalenteriin monellakin eri tavalla. Lopulta se este tuntuu olevan vain päätös ja kyse ainoastaan priorosoinnista.



Tänään ja huomenna koskien ihan vaan mun loppiaissuunnitelmia.

----------


## IncBuff

> No no, onko? 



On tai ei? 

On

----------


## Jukste

Tulihan se talvi lopultakin.

----------


## Ski

Oli hieno -20C startti ja sitä oli ilo ajaa sellanen vajaa 4h.

----------


## Ekke

> Oli hieno -20C startti ja sitä oli ilo ajaa sellanen vajaa 4h.



Millä kengillä se oikein ajelee että pysyy hymy huulilla? Täällä vain -19C mutta jalat oli jäässä tunnin kohilla.. ei jaksanu alkaa hölkkäileen ku kotona oli sauna lämmin. :/



Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Mulla oli eilen ekaa kertaa Lidlin lämmitettävät pohjalliset käytössä. Hyvin sen neljä tuntia piti varpaat lämpiminä. Suosittelen 

A design for life

----------


## vitsku

Pakkasta parikymppiä mutta hubaa oli.

----------


## vitsku

> Millä kengillä se oikein ajelee että pysyy hymy huulilla? Täällä vain -19C mutta jalat oli jäässä tunnin kohilla.. ei jaksanu alkaa hölkkäileen ku kotona oli sauna lämmin. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mulla oli 45NRTH Wölhammerit urheilusukilla. Ehkä olis voinu olla laskettelusukat jo jalassa, paikoin tuntu siltä.

----------


## Ski

> Millä kengillä se oikein ajelee että pysyy hymy huulilla? Täällä vain -19C mutta jalat oli jäässä tunnin kohilla.. ei jaksanu alkaa hölkkäileen ku kotona oli sauna lämmin. :/



Bontrager OMW

----------


## Ekke

> Bontrager OMW



No höh.. tuli viime viikolla lbs:stä viestiä että ois taas minun kokoa hyllyssä.. vissii joutuu poistohommiin :/

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TomiKoo

Rapsakka, mutta kaunis keli ajella.

----------


## tinke77

Pari tuntia tuli nautiskeltua kuivasta talvisäästä, pakkasta sen verran, et naapurin sahapukkikin nosteli jalkojaan  :Hymy:

----------


## mni

Päivän yhtälö: -20'C + 4,5 h =  :Hymy:

----------


## Eeteeku

Mulla on Laken 303:t. +Normaali saapas-sukka ja hyvin tarkeni tänään. Hanskoina sinisalon lobsterit. Laskettelukypärän alla ohut tuubihuivi.
Tunti-puolitoista olis varmaan viä mennyt ilman kylmettymistä.

----------


## PTS

Etelässäkin näyttää jo talvelta. Tuusulanjärven jäällä.

----------


## markettipyörämies

Katolleen meni koko porukka:


-28 lähtiessä, aika kylymää.

----------


## petjala

Mustaherukkamehurakettimoottori?

----------


## Ekke

Paljonkohan tommosessa Loussa 100mm vanteella muuttuu paine 50C lämpötilamuutoksella? Eipä tosin ole lähtöpaineistakaan tietoa vielä.. 1.5h -26C:ssä tuli ajeltua, renkaat tuntu jotenki pehmeämmiltä ku viimeksi -20C nurkilla tai sit oli vain jalat pehmeämmät. Muuten ihan mukava keli ajella mutta räkä jääty ennenku ehti poskelle.  :Hymy: 

Varpaita joutu pari kertaa lämmitteleen juoksemalla ja kelkkalasit jääty sisältä ja ulkoa ja vissii lasien välistäki.. 

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

^^ Kyllä Peräsmies tuon voittaa! Olisikohan tulevassa (?) elokuvassa myös pyöräilykohtaus?   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Poy

> Katolleen meni koko porukka:
> 
> -28 lähtiessä, aika kylymää.



Heh  :Hymy: 

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/pohjois...llakin/716867/

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Mustaherukkamehurakettimoottori?



Huikea tuo class ohlsonin termari. Pystyi muinoin intissä jättämään parit lippaat jonnekkin kassin pohjalle tai kassulle ja täyttämään lipastaskun kaakaolla  :Leveä hymy:  On siis passelin kokoinen moneen touhuun.

----------


## tinke77

Sopiiko tuo kuinka tommoseen normi juomapullo telineeseen?

----------


## Herman

> Sopiiko tuo kuinka tommoseen normi juomapullo telineeseen?



Vastaava "noname"-merkkinen kolisi telineessä, mutta vanhasta (miksei uudestakin?) juomapullosta leikattu alaosa sopi napakasti päälle tilkkeeksi.

----------


## tinke77

Joo, tuo oli hyvä vinkki, tänks!

----------


## HanJuh

> Sopiiko tuo kuinka tommoseen normi juomapullo telineeseen?



Pistä päälle viilasukka, niin ei kolise telineeseen ja samalla tuli lisäeritystäkin.

-Juha

----------


## petjala

> Sopiiko tuo kuinka tommoseen normi juomapullo telineeseen?



Mulla oli nyt runkolaukussa. Vallan hyvä voipi olla myös edellä mainittu juomapullonraadon hyödyntäminen. 

Bontrager RL sivustaladattava pulloteline pitää muuten nippusiteella tai jollain nyörillä kirrattuna virvoitusjuomatölkit hyvin kyydissä

----------


## Antza44

> Sopiiko tuo kuinka tommoseen normi juomapullo telineeseen?



Mulla nippuside termarin ja SKS telineen ympäri, niin ei pääse pullo hyppäämään pois. Nipparin tiukkuus, että saa laskettua alemmas pullon laittoa/pois ottoa varten.

----------


## Sammy

> Sopiiko tuo kuinka tommoseen normi juomapullo telineeseen?





Minä ompelin termarille oman sukan vanhasta sukasta. Ei kolise ja käy pullotelineeseen.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

> Sopiiko tuo kuinka tommoseen normi juomapullo telineeseen?



Minä ostin prismasta sekä pullotelineen sekä retki merkkisen termarin. Kaupassa sovittaessa pulloon tuli mustasta metallisesta telineestä jälkiä, niin pakkohan se oli ostaa. Ihan hyvin kuitenkin toiminut, sopivan jämäkkä muttei liian tiukka. Ei ole enää jälkiäkään jäänyt pulloon, varmaan kaupassa irroitin väärässä kulmassa.

----------


## tinke77

Paljonko tilavuutta?  Ja kiitos lukuisista vinkeistä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Ekke

> Eikös nää väännöt kuuluis tuonne "TechTalk" -ketjuun. Menee kohta viilikset kokonaan.



Pahoittelut, pitää ens kerralla muistaa kysellä toisessa topikissa. Vähän Hyvää Fiilistä tältä päivää, suorastaan kesäistä ku vain vähän lunta ja lämpöki noussu jo -20C nurkille:


Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tinke77

Olipa mageet fiilikset ajella Saimaan jäällä, pimeys vaan meinasi yllättää eikä valojakaan ollu mukana, kun ihan yllättäen päätin ulkona ollessa lähteä.  :Hymy: 


Ja tämän päivän ajokenkä valinta ja hyvin tarkeni  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Ja tämän päivän ajokenkä valinta ja hyvin tarkeni



Ei pahat.

----------


## Bässi

On tyylikkäät. Enää ei puutu kuin pussihousut. Tai mistäs minä sen tiiän.

----------


## Poy

> Paljonko tilavuutta?



0,5l

https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/retki-terastermos-05-l
https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/materiaali-alumiini

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä hörysi Kymijoen vesi... -23 astetta ja polulla vettä 

A design for life

----------


## PTS

> Pitää laskea kelveneissa, alkupaine on esim. 1,45bar, eikä 0,45bar, koska ilmapaine on n. 1bar. Lopputuloksesta vähennetään ilmapaine



Tätä siis tarkoitin viestissäni, mutta jäi kirjoittamatta kaikki tarvittava.  :Hymy:  En puhelimella selatessani huomannut mihin ketjuun huutelin, seuraavassa viestissäni on (huonoja) fiilistelykuvia.

----------


## macci

Kolmisen tuntia tuli päivällä ajeltua. Parin tunnin kohdalla alkoi varvasosasto kylmetä (Freerider + tuplasukat + Goren thermosuojat jalassa). No, nyt on sen verran pakkanen jo laskenut että huomenna tuskin on enää ongelmaa. =)

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kolmisen tuntia tuli päivällä ajeltua. Parin tunnin kohdalla alkoi varvasosasto kylmetä (Freerider + tuplasukat + Goren thermosuojat jalassa). No, nyt on sen verran pakkanen jo laskenut että huomenna tuskin on enää ongelmaa. =)



Olikohan sitten sun jälkeä mitä kävin jatkamassa ylästö/silvola akselilla töiden jälkeen joskus kolmen aikaan ? Melkein kaksi tuntia kesti ajella tammistosta viikinmäkeen kotiin  :Hymy:  Onneksi on koira mikä pitää tulla ulkoiluttamaan, muuten olisin varmaan ajanut jalat kuolioon, kun oli niin hauskaa.

----------


## spanky

Olipahan raikas keli ajella.

----------


## Jahvetti

Pitihän se Merenneidossa käydä paussilla :Hymy:

----------


## savierk

Farley sai pientä päivitystä.  :Hymy:  Kammet vaihtui Nexteihin ja voimansiirto XTR:ään. Hyvin toimii XTR:n vaihtaja Sramin pakan kanssa. Tuommonen -19C keli on ihan mukava vs alkuviikon pakkasiin. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Farley sai pientä päivitystä.  Kammet vaihtui Nexteihin ja voimansiirto XTR:ään. Tuommonen -19C keli on ihan mukava vs alkuviikon pakkasiin. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Onkos tuo jostain koitelin kosken varrelta? Komea pyörä.

----------


## KWR

Järvellä puuterissa, sika hauskaa ja aurinkoa!

----------


## Dalmore

^^^Komia on, omaan Farleyhin kanssa miettinyt noita  rf next kampia. Kertoisitko kampien mallin 190 vai 197 perälle?

----------


## savierk

> Onkos tuo jostain koitelin kosken varrelta? Komea pyörä.



Kiitos kiitos. Sama joki, mutta eri koski.  :Hymy:  Koski on Jalokoski Haukiputaan puolella.

----------


## Jahvetti

> ^^^Komia on, omaan Farleyhin kanssa miettinyt noita  rf next kampia. Kertoisitko kampien mallin 190 vai 197 perälle?



Omaan 9.6:seen laitoin 170mm perälle tarkoitetut Nextit kun ne orkkis kammetkin on 170mm perälle.

----------


## savierk

> ^^^Komia on, omaan Farleyhin kanssa miettinyt noita  rf next kampia. Kertoisitko kampien mallin 190 vai 197 perälle?



Vakiokammet Farleyssa on 170 peräiselle. Tuo tuli minullekin yllätyksenä, kun vanhoja kampia purkiin pois. Ratas on käännetty toisin päin, jotta ketjulinja on saatu kohillee. Otin Nextit kans 170 peräiselle, koska en tykkää 190 peräsen q-factorista.

----------


## JTeppo

Komia keli oli Keuruulla.

----------


## Jukahia

Savierk, onko srammi takana 40 vai 42 rieskaltaan... Kun ainaki mun xtr takavaihtaja koittaa väittää et 40 on suurin sille... Mutta hyvä tietää että toimii  :Hymy:  kun toisissa kiekoissa on juurikin sram 11.

----------


## savierk

> Savierk, onko srammi takana 40 vai 42 rieskaltaan... Kun ainaki mun xtr takavaihtaja koittaa väittää et 40 on suurin sille... Mutta hyvä tietää että toimii  kun toisissa kiekoissa on juurikin sram 11.



42 ja vaihtaja on mediumhäkillä. Tarkoituksena laittaa täpäriin sama vaihtaja ja siihen taakse 45 ratas. Senkin pitäis toimia.

----------


## heccu

Keinukallio Kerava tänään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

-16 C

FAT

and UFO

----------


## freerider70

Kylläpä on jäänyt fiilistelyt vähiin, vasta 2 lenkkiä(työmatkaa) sitten viime kevään ja niistäkin toinen torstaina kun täällä Treella oli pakkaset makeimmillaan. Huomenna Dillingeriä alle että rullaus paranee ja eiköhän se siitä.

----------


## OKS

Eikö kukaan ole fiilistellyt Merikarvialla, vai ovatko vielä reissussa?

http://yle.fi/uutiset/merikarvialais...fiilis/8582617

----------


## Ski



----------


## Jakke81

Makee peli savierk! Kyllähän tuommosella polkis mielellään kohti auringonlaskua ja takas  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Savierk, onko srammi takana 40 vai 42 rieskaltaan... Kun ainaki mun xtr takavaihtaja koittaa väittää et 40 on suurin sille... Mutta hyvä tietää että toimii  kun toisissa kiekoissa on juurikin sram 11.



Ei ollu XTR:n vaihtajan julkaisuaikaan isompaa kuin 40-rattaista pakkaa kaupan. Tollanen kaveriks niin toimii vielä paremmin: http://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/c...ts/goatlink-11

----------


## savierk

> Makee peli savierk! Kyllähän tuommosella polkis mielellään kohti auringonlaskua ja takas



Kiitos kiitos. Vielä se huutaa violettia satulapantaa, parempaa penkkä, pitempää stemmiä ja ja ja..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jakke81

> Kiitos kiitos. Vielä se huutaa violettia satulapantaa, parempaa penkkä, pitempää stemmiä ja ja ja..



kovaa ajoa se huutaa eniten  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukahia

> Ei ollu XTR:n vaihtajan julkaisuaikaan isompaa kuin 40-rattaista pakkaa kaupan. Tollanen kaveriks niin toimii vielä paremmin: http://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/c...ts/goatlink-11



Hyva Masa, pidetään mielessä jahka testaan tai vaihto ei pelaa niin hyvin ko täys xtr paketilla.. Suolana ks. Yhtälössä on vielä 32 oval...  :Hymy:  niin ketjun mitta tarvii varmaan katsoa oiken heti aluksi.

----------


## savierk

> kovaa ajoa se huutaa eniten



 :Leveä hymy:  Sitäkin.

----------


## notsie

Eilisen ajeluilta, rento kymppi pakkasta ja pääsi ajelemaan ihan tuoreessa lumessa!

----------


## Sammy

Rapsakka keli...

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRa

Vaihdoin kaiken maastokaluston viimevuonna yhteen läskipyörään.  Koko syksyn läski oli käytössä ja on edelleen.  Yhtään lenkkiä ei ole tullut CC:llä tehtyä läskin hankinnan jälkeen, maantiellä tosin tuli sentään ajettua kun kelit sallivat.

Eilen just mietin lenkillä että kuinka monta lenkkiä syksyn ja talven lenkeistä vaati läskin.  No ei oikein vielä yhtään.  Eilenkin etelässä olis päässy eteenpäin 26" ISP:llä, mutta eihän se tuossa lumessa olis ollu enää kivaa.  Sensijaan kuinka monta lenkkiä olis jääny tekemättä jos ei olis ollu läskiä? Aika monta itseasiassa uskoisin eikä kyse oo pelkästään uutuudenviehätyksestä.  IMO läskillä oli paljon mukavampi ajaa kuralenkkejä kun vertaa 26:een.  Samoin nyt lumella ja jäällä kulku on paljon mukavampaa.  Koskapa en ole koskaan erityisemmin ollut kiinnostunut teknisemmästä maastopyöräilystä, on läskipyöräily just sopivan rentoa.  Me likes...

Dude on ice by MaukoR, on Flickr

----------


## VSS

> Olipahan raikas keli ajella.



Mikäs runkolaukku Konassa on? Onko s-kokoinen runko?

----------


## brilleaux

-22 aamulla, kelpasi rullailla. Aivan upeaa. Kaakao järven jäällä maistui myös. (y)



Joku toinenkin oli uskaltautunut ulos.  :Hymy:

----------


## spanky

> Mikäs runkolaukku Konassa on? Onko s-kokoinen runko?



Medium runko ja Relevate Design Ranger laukku S koossa.

----------


## VSS

> Medium runko ja Relevate Design Ranger laukku S koossa.



Kiitos! Itsellä sama pyörä samassa koossa. Jos jaksat niin kerro fiiliksiä laukusta. Hyvät ja huonot puolet. Saako tukevasti kiinni? Pystyykö jonkin juomarakon virittämään sisälle? 
Ollut ostoslistalla jo pikään mutta sopivuus omaan pyörään ollut kysymysmerkki.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Iso-naistenjärvellä, parhaassa seurassa.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ealex

Nyt on aika erikoinen tilanne, kun pääsee helposti sellaisiin paikkoihin, mihin muuten on vaikea päästä, kuten Koukkurahka. Kesällä siellä on liian märkää ja talvella hiihtäjät katkaisevat yhteydet täysin. Nytkin reitit ovat valmiiksi kyltitetty ”kävely kielletty” kylteillä, vaikka lunta ei vielä ole hiihdettäväksi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Kyllä. Nyt on tosiaan paras tilanne kun pehmeät paikat kantaa mutta lunta ei kuitenkaan ole riittävästi laturaivon leviämiselle.

----------


## Mäkipete

Alkaa Rovaniemen korkeudellakin päivä jatkumaan ja polut kantamaan. 

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

Oulu joen jäällä oli tänään porukkaa aika paljon. Oli pari läskiäkin :-)

----------


## Jahvetti

Mukava keli oli ajella ja paljon näkyi paksujen jälkiä :Hymy:

----------


## pikkupoika

Savossa -23 kaunista, rauhallista ja erittäin HILJAISTA, mikä on aika harvinaista näillä leveysasteilla.



Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mvk14

Mahtavaa on kyllä ajella soilla ja järvillä, ei ollut paha viimakaan. 

Lähetetty minun D2403 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## moraff

Porvoo Kokonniemi ja Sikosaari 
kiva 20 km lenkki -15'C:ssa

----------


## mvk_nurmi

Lohjalla tänään -14 ja ️



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Laerppi



----------


## Optiflow

Kävin tänään pitkästä aikaa iltasella pikaisella lenkillä. Ajelin jäitä pitkin jo takaisin päin kun meno alkoi muuttua raskaammaksi. Takarenkaan ghettotubeless oli pettänyt jostain syystä. Matkaa oli kotia vajaan parin kilsan verran. Siinä kun kerkisin miettiä vaihtoehtoja ja kun matkaa oli noin vähän jäljellä ajattelin etten ala vaihtaa sisuria gheton tilalle kun tuota pakkastakin oli n.-23°C. Pysähdyksissä sitten huomasin että kaikki ilma oli hukkunut takaa. Päätin koittaa ennen pumpun kaivamista CO2 -kapseleita. Minulla on aina ollut mukana 2kpl SKS Airchamp Pro:n kapselia. Ja melkoinen ihme oli että kylmässä olleet kapselit toimi kunnolla ja ensimmäinen riitti nostamaan kumin vanteelle...Silläkin olisi voinut ajaa, mutta päätin pumpata vähän varmuuden vuoksi ihan pumpulla, jonka jälkeen käytin sen toisenkin kapselin. Sillä ajelin sitten kotiin, eikä paine tuntunut putoavan matkan aikana.  Kieltämättä siinä oli vähän aikaa aikamoista fiilistelyä pimessä jäällä. Saan syyttää itseäni episodista, kun en laiskuuttani ollut tarkistanut takarenkaan litkuja viime kevään asennuksen jäljiltä. Eka kerta kun on olllut mitään draamaa noiden ghettotubeles-viritelmien kanssa. Vanteena kuitenkin OnOnen orkkisvanteet...

----------


## Ekke

Ite kävin eilen ja tänään ajeleen ulkomailla.. iha mukavaa suht. koskematonta "polkua" löyty, mutta vähän tympeä yrittää metsästä löytää "merkittyä" luontopolkua jota ei oo kukaan kävelly ja merkit melkosen harvassa.. ja jonku verran oli reitillä puita riittävän korkealla ettei päässy edes aina kiipeään yli. Pitkästä aikaa näin kuitenki metsässä jonkun muunkin renkaan jäljet, lie ensimmäiset tälle talvelle. Polkukierros päätyi tielle jossa oli aita vastassa:



Onneks ei tarvinnu kiivetä yli.  :Hymy:  Tänään yritin pimeän laskeuduttua käydä jäätä pitkin polkeen, mutta kylmä & tuuli yllätti. Kävin sitte eilisessä paikassa ajeleen metsän siimeksessä valaistua hiihtolatua, piti varalta ajella reppu selässä ettei kukaan pääse takaa yllättään sauvan kans. Ja olipa repussa kuumaa juotavaakin, ilmeisen hyvin toimi termos ku vielä tunnin jälkeenki palo kieli (-20C). Ennen pitäny pullotelineessä tuota ilman mitään villasukkia, niin ei ole ollu vastaavaa ongelmaa. Mukava hengitellä loppulenkki vähän viileää ilmaa palaneen kielen kans.. 

Pitäis lamppuhommia alkaa keksiin, toistaseksi tänä talvena menty ilman tuikkua.. vähä jännitystä elämään, fiiliski parempi ku on yhtä pimeyden kans.  

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zander

Tän päivän lenkillä mutka meren jäällä. Hienoa sielläkin ajella!

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Se "pakollinen" fiilistelykuva onnistuneen kotiin paluun kunniaksi epäonnisen iltalenkin jälkeen.

----------


## jpf

> Nyt on aika erikoinen tilanne, kun pääsee helposti sellaisiin paikkoihin, mihin muuten on vaikea päästä, kuten Koukkurahka. Kesällä siellä on liian märkää ja talvella hiihtäjät katkaisevat yhteydet täysin. Nytkin reitit ovat valmiiksi kyltitetty ”kävely kielletty” kylteillä, vaikka lunta ei vielä ole hiihdettäväksi.



Tuo on tosiaan totta. Kävin eilen itsekin läskeilemässä samoissa maisemissa Koukkurahkalla, Koukkujärvellä ja muutamalla muullakin järvellä, ja olipa upeaa! Harmi kyllä, kuvia ei tullut noista upeista maisemista otettua kun sormet olivat jo vähän kylmettyneet.

----------


## Myrtillus

Koukkurahka tarjosi tänään parastaan. Jälkiä oli paljon, fillareita ei missään.


Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## paternoster

^Hienot pyörät ovat taideteoksiin verrattavissa katsojaokuläärikohtaisesti mutta tuossa vaikuttaa että pyörällä on _tehty_ taidetta.

----------


## Kemizti

Kappas, myrtilluksellakin läski, peukkua sille!! 👍

----------


## Jassoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jukahia

onkohan tuossa mikään suorassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Fiilistelin vuodenvaihteen ajeluita lähinnä kuvien muodossa tuonne:

http://fat-bike.fi/vuodenvaihteen-ajeluita-turussa/

----------


## Myrtillus

> Kappas, myrtilluksellakin läski, peukkua sille!! 



Kiitos kiitos! Läskin etenemiskyky pöpelikössä jaksaa kyllä ihmetyttää... tiellä se sitten vähän antaakin tasoitusta :-) Täytyy vielä harjoitella tota taiteen tekemistä... suora linja sisääntulossa ja exitissä olisi ollut kyllä iso plussa.

----------


## Kurapyörä

[IMG][/IMG]

Tuonne pimeyteen johti polkuni 'fiilistellen' vuoden 2015 toiseksi viimeisen päivän iltana !

----------


## jpf

Kuva eiliseltä lenkiltä:



Kuvan polku on ylämäkeen ja tämän päiväisen lumisateen jälkeen hyvin mielenkiintoinen ajettava, etenkin jos ei tiedä mitä lumen alta löytyy  :Hymy: 
Toisessa samanlaisessa paikassa lensin tänään illalla tyylipuhtaasti perseelleni kun Hodagien pito ei ollutkaan sitä mitä kuvittelin.

----------


## Tapiol65

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb13061766/p5pb13061766.jpg

Jostain syystä sain vain linkin liitettyä.

----------


## MRa

Ei näy ainakaan mulla DubainDude


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tapiol65

Jaa, kuva katosi johonkin, joten yritetäänpä hetken päästä uudelleen ;-)

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## Jukahia

Sää siä vaan makailet boriksen kans...  :Nolous:

----------


## Ekke

Tuosta tuli mieleen että aika mukavia ajettavia pitkospuut jotka on jäätyny kahelle patille eli muoto on B kyljellään. Onneks pysty ajaan siinä vieressäki, muuten aika tarkkaa touhua yrittää ajaa keskellä pitkoksia. Siinä ois äkkiä voinu päästä fiiliksiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Landy

Sunnuntaina oli keli kohdillaan.

----------


## Jopo81

Vihtu ku oli fiilistä painaa tuolla tuulessa ja tuiskussa 24km ja reilu pari tuntia. Koskaan en tollasessa kelissä oo vielä ajanut ja hauskaahan se oli. 

Meinas paukut reisistä loppua kelvisiirtymillä, kun jyrkissä alamäissäkin sai vastatuuleen polkea tosissaan, ettei vauhti hiipunut 

Ja metsän polut niin pirun liukkaassa kunnossa tuon puuterin jäljiltä.

A design for life

----------


## Ekke

Rapia 1.5h + normityömatka ehti fiilisteleen valosan aikaan ku lähti kesken työpäivän pois..  :Hymy: 

Mukavat -18 - -20C lämpöä ja vähän tuuleskeli, hiki tuli silti. Pienesti oli satanu uutta höttöä, melkosesti oli taas koskematonta polkua tarjolla. Eniten sai mennä pupujussin jälkiä.  :No huh!:

----------


## brilleaux

Tänään päästiin taas asian ytimeen pidennetyn työmatkan muodossa. 2,5h pimeyttä, puuterilunta ja puuskia.
Kyllä kelpasi. <3
Toki pikkubrillellä oli lähtiessään jälleen kovat luulot itsestään. Luonto kyllä varsin nopsaan näytti että opettele poika ensin ajamaan.  :Vink:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Hieno parta. Ehdottomasti katu-uskottava läskikuski.

----------


## Api76

Odottavan aika on pitkä mutta matkalla on UPS kyydissä ja mulla pe...Dude 9 testiraporttia la tulossa.

----------


## moraff

Ei se ihan kivuttomasti puuterilumessa kulkenu mutta kun löysin pienen vaihteen ei takarengas enää sutinut... Pitää ilmeisesti vielä vaan pudottaa paineita..

----------


## macci

Paineet aivan minimiin tuntuu olevan toimiva resepti näillä keleillä.

Kävin Vantaalla ja pidin kaakaotauon tässä kohtaa:

----------


## Jukkis

Aika kultaa muistot oli pakko todeta kun ekaa kertaa näillä lumilla heitin paksulla reilun kuuden kilsan lenkin. Painemittari otti ja hajos joten tiputin JJ Liteskinien paineet sormituntumalla tasoon, jolla ajattelin päästä noilla miedosti nappuloiduilla tunkkaamatta läpi kierroksen, josta liki 3 kilsaa auraamatonta ja muutoikin puhkomatonta mökkitien hankea. Umpihanki osuus OK ja eteneminen naurettavan helppoa + rengas täyskymppi etenkin kun selfsteering "puuttuu" täysin. Mutta jösses kun alkoi aurattu soratieosuus. En oikeesti muistanut, että rullaavuus on NOIN  onneton. Teki mieli kääntyä takas mutta päätin sittenkin jatkaa mummovauhtia. Onneksi ei ollut kukaan näkemässä 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## liideri

Moro!

Ensipuraisu läskipyöräilyn maailmaan! Voihan se olla, että täpäri jää nurkkaan pölyä keräämään...  :Hymy:  

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## zipo

Uusi fläsä Hi5Bikesta mutta vanhat spedut piti laittaa Kona Wo:hon

----------


## petjala

Toi on aina jotenkin outo hetki, kun sulla on sähköteippaamaton pyörä tehdaskokoonpanossa. Peukku.

----------


## Antza44

Nyt nousee Konan myynti luvut, kun Zipo alkaa speksaamaan Wo:ta ajokuntoon :Sarkastinen: . Ihmeen vähän noita on liikkeellä. Palikat hintaan nähden hienosti kohallaan tuossa IMO.

----------


## zipo

Tätä testasin pari lenkkiä.Thnx VSS.
Laina pyörään sovittelin diy lokareita ennen ostopäätöstä.http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/13070235/

----------


## VSS

^ Lokarit voi jättää kiinni kun pyörä palautuu minulle.  :Vink:

----------


## OKS

> Tätä testasin pari lenkkiä.Thnx VSS.
> Laina pyörään sovittelin diy lokareita ennen ostopäätöstä.http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/13070235/



Taakse ei taida mahtua tuo 2XL-lumikenkä?

----------


## VSS

^ Ei mahdu, rengas ottaa seatstayhin kiinni vaikka dropoutit ihan takana. Kokeiltu on...

----------


## artzi

Vihdoin Turkusessakin alkaa olla lunta sen verran että tuntuu. Tosin nyt uusi puuteri aiheutti kuvan kaltaista jälkeä... tunkkailemaan joutui pienissäkin ylämäissä kun kumi oli heti tukossa.

----------


## moraff

Itellä lähtee puuterissa kyllä ihan hirveeseen sivuluisuun etupyörä vaikka on bud/lou yhdistelmä mutta silti kivaa

----------


## rockverb

Hmm.. Yritin liittää kuvia retkivarustetusta läskiladasta, mutta ei näköjänsä onnistunut... taitaapi olla käyttäjässävika.

----------


## liideri

Mahtava keli Kainuussa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Huggu

Oli Espoon Bodom järvellä mahtava keli tänään.

----------


## Läskimasa

Juu, nättiä on.😎 Ottaa kyllä watteja ihan erilailla poleksia hangessa, etenkään jos ei oo kukaan kävellyt pohjia yhtään.😅

----------


## Papdin

Ei tässä puuterilumessa oikeen eteenpäin pääse, mut hauskaa oli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nicco

Läski tuli hommattua.  Kovaa peliä ajaa renkaat melkein tyhjänä pöpperölumessa.

----------


## Saukka

Munavoikui tarjottimel...

----------


## Jukkis

^^ Käypä kokeilemassa niitä melkein tyhjiä kovalla pinnalla  Huomaat, että se pöpperölumessa raskaaksi kokemasi olikin todelllisuudessa höyhenenkevyttä 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Lauttis

Vuoden paras ajokeli tänään. Polut vielä vähän pehmeitä, mutta muutaman päivän päästä on täydellistä.

----------


## rush



----------


## Laerppi



----------


## petjala

Kämpälle mentiin läskillä, siksi marinadin tarkastuskuva tässä ketjussa ;-)

----------


## Tank Driver

Niin jännä fiilis, että pitää välillä hengittää pussiin?

----------


## JackOja

Ihan tyhmää noissa erämökeissä aina on. Mä tuun lumikengillä sinne aamuseittemältä hakkaamaan ovea.

----------


## petjala

Keitellään kahvit, paitsi JOS ET tuo pullaa sen kahvin kaveriks.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Vuoden paras ajokeli tänään. Polut vielä vähän pehmeitä, mutta muutaman päivän päästä on täydellistä.



Joku kumma aave tuossa Surlyn päällä!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jartza

Olisko HALTI(A)?

----------


## Lauttis

Se on onnistuneen ajon haltia, tunnetaan myös rommikaakaona  :Hymy:

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Itellä lähtee puuterissa kyllä ihan hirveeseen sivuluisuun etupyörä vaikka on bud/lou yhdistelmä mutta silti kivaa



Niin, joskus on käynyt niinkin että kaverit on höttölumessa ajaneet edellä kapeilla renkailla ja kantanneet siististi mutkaan jonka jälkeen mä oon tullut fläsöllä ja kellunut lumipatjalla suoraan näreeseen. Ihan aina enempi ei oo parempi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mika K

Olipas eilen illalla hieno kolme tunnin lenkura mukavassa-17 asteen pakkassäässä.  Lähipolkuja ensin tunteroinen ja sitten puoltoista tuntia meren jäällä katsomaan proomun hylkyjä, rantoja pitkin sinne ja kauempaa lenkki takaisin. Sitten vielä ennen takapihan polkuja pieni lämmittely notskilla, kun joku oli jättänyt hiilloksen odottamaan. Kuuma karpalomehu maistui, mutta olisipas ollut makkaraa viel mukana..  :Hymy:

----------


## Ekke

> Olipas eilen illalla hieno kolme tunnin lenkura mukavassa-17 asteen pakkassäässä.  Lähipolkuja ensin tunteroinen ja sitten puoltoista tuntia meren jäällä katsomaan proomun hylkyjä, rantoja pitkin sinne ja kauempaa lenkki takaisin. Sitten vielä ennen takapihan polkuja pieni lämmittely notskilla, kun joku oli jättänyt hiilloksen odottamaan. Kuuma karpalomehu maistui, mutta olisipas ollut makkaraa viel mukana..



Siellä etelässähän on kylmä ollu jo illasta..  :No huh!: 

Itse ajelin täällä vähän pohjosempana 3h vajaan kympin pakkasessa. Kivasti löyty lisää ajettavaa kesäpolkua, joku oli jopa kävelly osassa ennen edellisiä lumisateita niin ei ollu ihan umpikahlaamista koko matka. Hassua kuiten ku osa poluista on parempia ajaa talvella läskillä mitä kesällä 2.2" kumeksen kans..

Makkaratki oli mukana, mutta ei löytynyt tulistelupaikkaa jossa ois ollu puita niin piti käydä kotona ensin syömässä ja sitten käydä paistaan makkarat erikseen. Vähän vissiin oli energylow kun Asahin jälkeen yllätti uni kun laavulla köllötteli ja tuijjotteli tulta, sopivasti heräsi hiillokselle..  :Cool:

----------


## Mika K

Juu täällä oli eilen aamulla kans joku -11, mutta kiri aika hyvin alkuillan aikana. Tänään aamulla mittarissa oli -25 astetta, mutta komia on kyllä keli ja auringonpaiste!

----------


## jopoaja

Stadissa oli tänään täydellinen läskisää!

----------


## brilleaux

-25 aamulla ja kelpasi taas tunkata. Jäällä ei enää päässy minnekkään polkemalla. Väärin ajettu, epäilen.



Samoin metsässä; tallatulla puuterilumipolulla on turha yrittää edetä. Paremmin menee siinä sivussa. 
Tarttis suojakeliä, kovettus noi polkujen pohjat.

----------


## T.K.

> Olipas eilen illalla hieno kolme tunnin lenkura mukavassa-17 asteen pakkassäässä.  Lähipolkuja ensin tunteroinen ja sitten puoltoista tuntia meren jäällä katsomaan proomun hylkyjä, rantoja pitkin sinne ja kauempaa lenkki takaisin. Sitten vielä ennen takapihan polkuja pieni lämmittely notskilla, kun joku oli jättänyt hiilloksen odottamaan. Kuuma karpalomehu maistui, mutta olisipas ollut makkaraa viel mukana..



Pateniemen proomuilla näyttää olleen eilen ruuhkaa. Itekki siellä kävin eilen läskistelemässä...

----------


## tinke77

Eilisen lenkin jälkeen olin ihan varma, että tuo konkeli lähtee talviteloille, luirusi ja suttasi ja vaikka mitä tuolla koskemattomalla polulla...Koitti kuitenkin uusi aamu ja sinnikkäästi kamat niskaan ja talliin.
Paineita renkaista pois reilusti ja menoksi... A vot, se typerä hymy palasi naamalle ja pyörä eteni ja meno maistui! Oli koskematonta lunta, kelkanjälkiä ja kaikkea muuta... Eli fiilistelemään päästiin ja alkoi päivä hämärtymään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Viikonlopun fiilistelyyöpymiselta, SixSisone:ille ja petjalalle kiitos seurasta.

----------


## Laerppi

Mitkä satulalaukut? Onko hyvät, pitäisi itekkin ostaa joku tommonen. Mitä suosittelet?

----------


## fättärix

> Mitkä satulalaukut? Onko hyvät, pitäisi itekkin ostaa joku tommonen. Mitä suosittelet?




Ja mistä noita pussukoita etuhaarukkaan?

----------


## Ekke

Kovat jätkät on kovia, tälle vässykälle riitti n. 1.75h -25C:ssä, varpaat ja kunto antautui ku eiliset 3h vielä tuntuu reisissä. Ei oo omia varpaita tehty kylmään, tunnin kohalla meni juoksuhommiksi yhellä ohuella sukalla + 2x ohuita villasukkia päällä, kenkänä OMW.

Keskiöön vissiin tarvis vähän notkeampaa rasvaa, pyörähtää varttikierroksen vaikka yrittää reilustikki antaa vauhtia. Fiilistä oli, ajattelin että puolikkaan tunnin käyn jalkoja lämmittämässä, mutta vähä lipesi. Ehti pimeäki tulla niin tein sitten "loppuajan" kevlin ja autotien väliseen ojaan omaa polkua tohon yhelle (ja about ainoalle) siirtymälle. Hyvää kuntopyöräilyä.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Satulalaukut on Relevate Designs Viscacha,  runkolaukut saman valmistajan kyseisiin runkoihin tehdyt custom laukut, mulla on muklukissa makuupussi kiinni Relevate Designsin Harnessissa,  etuhaarukan pussit ovat ihan tavallisia ortlieben 3L kuivapusseja, telineet ovat Salsan Anything Cage. Kyseisiä tavaroita myy suomessa Shocktherapy sekä Foxcomp-Turku, saatavuus välillä hieman heikonpuoleista, Relevaten kamoja saa myös ranskalaisesta nettikaupasta http://Highmobilitygear.com

Tähän mennessä on kokeiltu tarakoita, sivulaukkuja ja muita virityksiä, nuo relevaten laukut on tähän astisista kokeiluista parhaat. Laukut pääsevät hieman elämään mikä parantaa ajettavuutta kuormattuna kun jousittamatonta massaa on pyörässä huomattavasti vähemmän.

Relevaten kamat ei ole kaikkein halvempia mutta laadukkaita, hintansa väärttejä ovat.

----------


## Yeti

Vihdoinkin kunnon paksupyöräkeli.

----------


## izmo

Tänään tais olla aika haastava keli läskipyörälle Tampereella kun yöllä oli lunta tullut aika paljon ja läskit meni polvilleen Ikean uralla vaikka eilen oli lapioinut sen... lumi oli niin kevyttä että pyörät ei kulkeneet mihinkään

----------


## Per4

Kahdella kuskilla oli tänään oikea kalusto päivän keliin...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Oltiin Yetin kanssa samalla reitillä ja tässä mun kuvat: https://goo.gl/photos/RNN5aG5vPBbatRFRA

----------


## HC Andersen

Hyvän näköistä settiä Suojaoksella *peukku*

----------


## notsie

Tänään oli loistavat kelit ajella Helsingissä. Biltemavalot testissä, edessä Multisport ja takana joku random usb-ladattava, myöskin samasta firmasta. Hyvin näkyi! Haukutaan laatua sitten vasta jos poksahtaa. Tunnelma oli kyllä katossa.

----------


## Api76

Ny saa fiilistellä, dude 9 ollu alla perjantaista ja nyt on 5,5h ajettuna,on se älytön pyörä vaikka renkaat on vaan 4,0 niin viimetalven nakkikumitaistelut vaan naurattaa poluilla. Tulee mahtava talvi!

----------


## vuohi

Kuusamossa/rukalla oli ihan hyvät fiilikset ajaa läskeillä. Ajettiin Pyhävaaralla, Riisitunturilla ja Oulangassa. Ekassa ja vikassa oli ihan mukavat läski urat lumikenkäilijöiden toimesta mutta riisitunturilla ainakin sinä päivänä kun vierailtiin oli tuuli tuiskuttanut liikaa lunta ja polku oli kadonnut miltei kokonaan.

----------


## Jakke81

^mahtava kuva fiilis suorastaan hyökyy näytöltä  :Hymy:

----------


## SanttuT

> Satulalaukut on Relevate Designs Viscacha,  runkolaukut saman valmistajan kyseisiin runkoihin tehdyt custom laukut, mulla on muklukissa makuupussi kiinni Relevate Designsin Harnessissa,  etuhaarukan pussit ovat ihan tavallisia ortlieben 3L kuivapusseja, telineet ovat Salsan Anything Cage. Kyseisiä tavaroita myy suomessa Shocktherapy sekä Foxcomp-Turku, saatavuus välillä hieman heikonpuoleista, Relevaten kamoja saa myös ranskalaisesta nettikaupasta http://Highmobilitygear.com
> 
> Tähän mennessä on kokeiltu tarakoita, sivulaukkuja ja muita virityksiä, nuo relevaten laukut on tähän astisista kokeiluista parhaat. Laukut pääsevät hieman elämään mikä parantaa ajettavuutta kuormattuna kun jousittamatonta massaa on pyörässä huomattavasti vähemmän.
> 
> Relevaten kamat ei ole kaikkein halvempia mutta laadukkaita, hintansa väärttejä ovat.



Minkä kokoinen tuo satulalaukku on?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Minkä kokoinen tuo satulalaukku on?



Vetoisuus valmistajan mukaan 6-14L

----------


## Jaakkomoi

Tän päivän fiilistelyt Sipoonkorvesta..

----------


## Jaakkomoi

Ja pari lisää..

----------


## ealex

Eilinen fiilistely, oli muuten vettä lumen alla:


Ei näkynyt muita pyörän jälkiä, tosin paluumatkalla vastaan tuli ihmeellinen pyörä, olisiko ollut joku uusista semiläskeistä…  :Hymy: 

Keli oli melko haastava ja alla kaksi IsoKnardia, mutta ei ollut sellaista tunnetta, että pitää mennä kotiin vaihtamaan Budit tilalle (toisin kuin D5:n kanssa samantyyppisessä kelissä). Luulisin, että IsoKnard on pakkaslumessa parempi, kuin D5, mutta huonompi, kuin Bud.

----------


## brilleaux

^Tässä se kuskin ja kuskin ero nähdään taas; mä en päässy eilen Jyväskylän jäillä Bud/Loulla mihkään. Kummallista lunta. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ealex

> ^Tässä se kuskin ja kuskin ero nähdään taas; mä en päässy eilen Jyväskylän jäillä Bud/Loulla mihkään. Kummallista lunta.



Pointini on, että kun keli on vaikea, niin se vaan on vaikea.  :Hymy:  IsoKnardin ja Budin välinen ero ei ole silloinkaan erityisen iso ja IsoKnardin ja Loun ei sitäkään. Tai en minä tee mitään paremmalla vetopidolla, kun sivuttaispito rajoittaa etenemistä ja Loun sivuttaispito on korkeintaan IsoKnardin tasoa.

En minäkään päässyt kovin hyvin aamupäivällä, iltapäivällä hiukan paremmin. Oma teoria ilmiölle on se, että ajan kanssa lumihiutaleisiin saattaa ”kasvaa” lisää ulokkeita ja ne alkavat paremmin tarttumaan toisiinsa, eli "tampaantua". Tämän huomasi eilenkin, paluumatkalla renkaan jälki oli selkeämpi, kuin menomatkalla.

----------


## brilleaux

> Tai en minä tee mitään paremmalla vetopidolla, kun sivuttaispito rajoittaa etenemistä ja Loun sivuttaispito on korkeintaan IsoKnardin tasoa.



Tämän takia itse pidän Budia takana ehken Louta parempana. Vaikeissa paikoissa ei Loun vetopidosta iloa välttämättä ole, juurikin (olemattoman)sivuttaispidon takia.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> En minäkään päässyt kovin hyvin aamupäivällä, iltapäivällä hiukan paremmin. Oma teoria ilmiölle on se, että ajan kanssa lumihiutaleisiin saattaa ”kasvaa” lisää ulokkeita ja ne alkavat paremmin tarttumaan toisiinsa, eli "tampaantua". Tämän huomasi eilenkin, paluumatkalla renkaan jälki oli selkeämpi, kuin menomatkalla.



Olen ammatissani ollut tekemisissä lumen kanssa siinä mielessä että eri kulkuneuvoin on pitänyt siinä liikkua ja toi lumen rakenteen muuttuminen on aika hämmästyttävä asia.  Vaikka sää ei muuttuisi niin esimerkiksi luisto voi muuttua.  Ja kun ei oikein ole mitään mittalaitteita tms niin ainoa keino saada tarkempi selvyys olosuhteista on kokeilu.

----------


## Ski

Näin se on 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Toni Lund

Mahtiviikonloppu: http://www.tonilund.fi/2016/01/winte...-training.html

----------


## Jassoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mika K

^Nätti kuva, kun on valoa.

Täällä oli tänään aika pöpperöistä. Tulin nyt vasta toimistolle, niin aamupäivällä puoltoista tuntia polkuja ja meren jäätä -28 kelissä lepakkoläskin testailua. Bilteman tankohanskat on ihan perkeleen rumat ja isot, mutta tuntuivat kyllä toimivan ihan ok. Aurinko kun olis viel paistanut, niin olis ollunna aika pop..  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Mukavan talvinen ajokeli. Sopivilla paineilla pitoa riitti metsän puolella puuterilumessakin ja kelvisiirtymillä sai tehdä töitä koko rahan edestä

----------


## makton

Tänään alkoi kyllä jo -34C huomaamaan, että on hieman viileätä. Silmät alkaa kylmettymään ilman laseja, eikä enää sormet meinaa pysyä tankosuojien kanssakaan lämpösinä, vaikka käyttäisi rukkasiakin.

----------


## brilleaux

Kuinkas jos mielii fiilistellä Katinkullan ympäristössä Vuokatissa, onko siihen millaiset mahdollisuudet talvisaikaan?

----------


## tinke77

Äsken fiilisteltiin tuolla puuterissa jokunen kilometri ja hyvin liikkui läski, kun oli alaskalainen neliveto keulilla  :Hymy: 
Vain kamera puuttui....

----------


## px

Pari viikonlopun fiilistelykuvaa Syötteeltä:



Iltapäivän kuutamo klo 16 Ylpiätuvalla:


Auringonnousu Hotelli Iso-Syötteen nurkalla klo 10:30, hotellin vuokrapyörällä

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Minkäs pyörän sulle antoivat vuokraamossa? Hieno tuo auringonnousu-otos  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Vaikka oli viileähköä, fiilis ihan kohdillaan..!!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MARA84

Eilen tuli käytyä tunnin verran läskeileen 27asteen pakkasessa. Ihan rapsakka keli.

----------


## px

> Minkäs pyörän sulle antoivat vuokraamossa? Hieno tuo auringonnousu-otos



Kiitos! Pyörät on mallia Felt DD 70, elikkä tällasia.

----------


## Jopo81

Eiliseltä vielä yks fiiliksennostattaja 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## makton

On kyllä fiiistelyt kaukana, kun mittari näyttää -41. Tiedä häntä tottuisiko tällaiseen, jos asuisi pohjoisemmassa ja olisi "joka päiväistä".

----------


## stumpe

Missä noin kylmää on?^

----------


## Kemizti

Eiliseltä aamupäivä ajelulta vielä muutama fiilistelykuva:

----------


## thunder

Parin tunnin lenkki 27 c pakkasessa. Kuski kävi silti ylilämmöillä metsässä möyriessä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 7-spoke

Käyttäytyypä eroottisesti tuo purppura tuon valon kans

----------


## makton

Tänään tarkeni sentään mennä jo ulos kun mittari näytti enää vain -23C. Hieman tunkkausta Levin rinteillä lumikenkäreittiä pitkin...

----------


## Ekke

> Tänään tarkeni sentään mennä jo ulos kun mittari näytti enää vain -23C. Hieman tunkkausta Levin huipulle lumikenkäreittiä pitkin...



Komiat on maisemat! Mukava kyllä kun tuli kesäkelit takasin, täälläki vain -20C enää.

Mitäs sulla on Bb:n satulaputkessa kiinni?  :Nolous: 

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## peruspertti

Päivän lenkillä oli täällä Turun kulmillakin mukavan talviset maisemat

----------


## makton

> Mitäs sulla on Bb:n satulaputkessa kiinni?



Sonyn kamera pilaamassa kuvaa...

----------


## vitsku

Pakkasta parikymppiä mut ei vaan hyydy.

----------


## macci

Nyt enää noin kymmenen

----------


## a-o

Onko Levin polut hyvässä kunnossa?

Onko lastenmaan takaa tunturiin nousevan talvikävely ja fatbikereitin nousuja ajettu tänä talvena yhtään loivempaan kulmaan? Ovat aiempina vuosina olleet varsin jyrkällä linjalla ajettuja.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Huggu

Termospullo kätevästi mukana ilman erillistä reppua yms.

----------


## makton

> Onko Levin polut hyvässä kunnossa?
> 
> Onko lastenmaan takaa tunturiin nousevan talvikävely ja fatbikereitin nousuja ajettu tänä talvena yhtään loivempaan kulmaan? Ovat aiempina vuosina olleet varsin jyrkällä linjalla ajettuja.



Tunturiin nouseva lumikenkäreitti on kyllä käytännössä tunkattava, pyörän kanssa ongelmallinen kun on paikka paikoin niin jyrkkä. Kuvittelisin olevan jyrkkyyden takia hankala ilman pyörääkin.

Eteläpuolelle menevä lumikenkäreitti oli käytännössä tukossa. Aika vähän sinne tuntui ihmiset kävelevän, joten aikamoista puskemista pyörän kanssa. Tunkkaamiseksi meni sielläkin.

Varsinainen fatbike reitti on kyllä lyhyt, ja vähän käytettynä aika pehmeä. Fatbike reitillä yksi nousu on sellainen, että joutui tunkkaamaan, kun puuterissa ei pito riitä. Muuten siinä ei mitään pahempia mäkiä ole.

----------


## Tuomas H

Eilen -15 ja sumua. Nyt enää kesäiset -5.

----------


## Odottakaa

-3 astetta ja on mukavaa (eka lenkki tuolla pyörällä)



Tuonne menossa:


Tuolta tulin:

----------


## Dalmore

Pitihän se lenkillä käydä Siilinkarin majakallakin fiilistelemässä. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jcool



----------


## macci

Kävin luomassa uraa metsässä. Hyvä hiki tuli.

----------


## Shamus

Fiilistelyjä tänään...

----------


## petjala

^törkeää kuvamanipulaatiota ja elämän hyvyysasteessa huijaamista! 

*tähän kolossaalisen peukalon kuva*

----------


## HC Andersen

Shamuksella hienoja kuvia!

----------


## OKS

Pakkasjakso päättyi eilen, joten pitihän sitä käydä läskiä ulkoiluttamassa. Kemijoen jääreitillä tuli vastaan lajitoveri, sekä mennen että tullen.

----------


## Vispe

Eilen talven hienoin päivä Turussa, pari astetta pakkasta ja sininen taivas.

----------


## T.K.

Tämän päivän fiilistelyjä Oulusta.  



Lähetetty minun D2403 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jupe

Oha se uskomaton möyrijä.. Poskiin sattuu vieläkin. Keskiöö myöten lunta ja Marketti-Lada senkun etenee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Herman

No onkos tullut järvi nyt metsän keskelle...



Paannejäätä Syötteellä

----------


## Ekke

Olipa kesäistä, viimeksi -30C, nyt -3C ja vettä satoi.. 2h tuli fiilisteltyä pimeässä ilman valoja. Fiilis hyvä, vaikka pari kertaa tuliki risusta naamalle ku roikkuivat eri asennossa kuin viimeksi.  :Sarkastinen:  

Muillekki mallia kelvisiirtymiin:

----------


## sam1_

Viikonlopun ajoja. Espoon keskuspuistossa. Upea keli oli!  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Tulipa lähdettyä. Vajaa kolme tuntia ja 23km. Oli saakelin rankkaa tuolla jäällä kun lumen ja jään välissä on vettä 
Mut nyt on voittajafiilis 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## T.K.

Illan fiilistelyt metsässä. Olihan se taas kivaa...  





Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk

----------


## Mäkipete

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

Takametsän Tamppaus Oy oli tänään liikkeellä. Erittäin läski keli. Välillä piti ravistella isoimpia lumia irti. Noista saa perstuntumalta pari kolme kiloa ylimääräistä pyörivää massaa. Huomenna jatketaan.

----------


## artzi

Turkusessa aletaan palaamaan oletusarvoihin, Loskalähtö (minä) ajeli uppotukkina joitakin polkuja... mutta hieno homma että selvisi minkä värinen pöörä mulla on! Mummopiikit kengissä ei ollut turhat nekään. Mutta huomenna kaikki on toisin, jos tuo lämmin sade jatkuu ja illalla tulee pakkasta. Piikkipyörä ehkä tarpeen.

----------


## Jukkis

Helkutin hauska mutta haastava puolitoistatuntinen tuossa lähimetsien privaattipoluilla. Muutamaan kertaan kaivelin tiukkaan pakkautunutta sohjomöhnää takahaarukasta kun olo oli kuin olis ajanut jarrut päällä. Olis kiva kun olis vaaka, jolla punnita ajokki nyt. PAINOI ihan jonkin verran kun tuohon kuistille ajon päätteeksi nostin. Meinas seniori mennä polvilleen 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## brilleaux

Pidennetty työmatkafiilistely taasen. Ei ole Jyväskylän metsien tutut polut oikein ajokunnossa kaikkialta vielä. 
Tunkkaukseenkin tuli tutustuttua jälleen. Jaloa hommaa.



Joltain nöösiltä oli nokka lähteny alta. Opettelis ajamaan.

----------


## Papdin

Uudet JJ:t alla ja on kun uus pyörä ja keli aivan mahtava!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Poy

Suolta löytyi jotain kapeaa polkua





Näinkin hyvää polkua löytyi




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KWR

Pääkallokelit ja 40cm syvät ja jopa 20m pitkät sulamisvedet jäineen ja no problem, on se huima peli!

----------


## a-o

^^Mistäs Poy:n alin kuva on otettu? 

Tuon kaltaista polkua on Oulussa nyt taas niin paljon, että ei jaksa kaikkia päivässä ajaa!

----------


## Poy

Tuossa Talonpojankankaan ja Knuutilankankaan välissä, lähellä niitä voimalinjoja ja jotain peltoa.

----------


## Shamus

Muutama kuvafiilistely tuli heitettyä blogiin...

http://fat-bike.fi/talvi-oli-hetkisen/

----------


## Sammy

Tänään Savossa aurinkoa ja pikkupakkasta.

https://goo.gl/photos/1VQ3pPRdW8B8S9d69

----------


## brilleaux

Tänään sai fiilistellä kerrankin kovilla ja jäisillä poluilla. Kyllä kelpas! 
Ja tuli todettua että taakse Louhun tarvitaan lisää nastoja. 2 riviä keskellä ei piisaa jos mielii yhtään kanttailla kurveihin.

----------


## Ekke

Fiilistä oli.. onneksi suurin osa tän kertasista poluista oli sen verran metsän suojassa että pystyi melko hyvin kuitenki vielä ajamaan vaikka ei vanhoista jäljistä ollu enää tietoakaan. Ja tän päiväsistä jäljistäkään ei enää alkupäässä ollu oikein mitään näkyvää jäljellä ku koko ajan tuli uutta lunta. Vähän hirvittää nuilla pikkurenkailla (2xLou) lähteä aukasemaan avoimessa maastossa olevia polkuja.. 

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

Toivottavasti en sörki vapsahaispesää.

----------


## macci

Aika ponteva Pylväs siinä. Kelvannee ajella. Onko sielläpäin lumitilanne jo tuo vai kuva menneisyydestä?

----------


## Tank Driver

> Aika ponteva Pylväs siinä. Kelvannee ajella. Onko sielläpäin lumitilanne jo tuo vai kuva menneisyydestä?



Tässä kohtaa oli kesä. Yleisesti tilanne on tämä.

----------


## Volvospede

> Toivottavasti en sörki vapsahaispesää.



Holy seatpost Batman!

onko tuo kemistin demo-protopyörä?

----------


## Tank Driver

Tiätty on.

----------


## Antza44

^No oliks se pole hyvä :Sekaisin:

----------


## petjala

Tankin kuvassa Pole nojaa vahvasti fossiilisiin polttoaineisiin. Selvää dinosaurusmatskuu siis B-)

----------


## Jopo81

Olipa nätti keli. Pari tuntia ja vajaa 20km. Pirusti liukkautta poluilla ja nastat olis kyllä ollu tarpeen 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Timppa H

MetsäMutzi

----------


## thm

Fiilistelyä pohjoisimmassa Lapissa Utsjoella. Lisää kuvia löytyy täältä.

----------


## stumpe

Onko tankin inseam about kaks metrii?!

----------


## colli

^^ on siellä tyhjää,ei tarvii varmaan hiihtoniilojen nillitystä kuunnella?

----------


## Jopo81

Tälläpäin ei oo mitään jälellä niistä vähistä laduista mitä saivat aikaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## thm

Harvemmin tuolla tunturissa ketään näkee. Tänään nelisen tuntia ajelua ja ei tullut kukaan sanomaan mitään.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Törky hieno toi TimppaH läski 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mäkipete

Fiilistelykuva tältä päivältä. 

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

> Onko tankin inseam about kaks metrii?!



Ei, mutta metri ei ole kaukana.

----------


## kmw

No nyt o HTimppa laittanu pyörän. Semmonen ylöspäin osoittava peukalo tähän.

Tankki tarttee oman KUSTOM läskin. Voi vaikka kuuklettaa Konga  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

Talven komein päivä, joten töiden jälkeen jääreittiä pitkin kotiin. Näkyi siellä parin muunkin läskin jäljet.

----------


## artzi

Piti lähteä aamulenkille heti 4:n jälkeen (Turussa aamulenkiksi lasketaan vissiin vain ennen viittä lähdöt) että ehtii ajamaan ennenkuin tuo lumi sulaa pois. Kyllä oli kaunista ajella kun samalla satoi tiskirättejä naamalle ja puista tuli kaupan päälle kivoja pläjäyksiä  :Sarkastinen:  Kertaalleen edestakaisin Läskillä, ja melkein jo hieno polku syntyi. Tuolla kelillä kun pystyi ajamaan juuri sitä kohtaa polkua kuin halusi.

----------


## Tommi_

Aamupäivän lenkiltä

----------


## Mäkipete

Alkaa tuo lumi riittämään kun polutkin menee hukkaan. Pitää melkeen kohta käydä kelkalla vähän pohjia ajamassa.

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## T.K.

Tällasta settiä Oulussa tänään. Oli näemmä joku muukin läskikuski eksynyt Letonniemen suuntaan.  :Hymy: 

Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk

----------


## Huggu

Universumin paras ajokeli tänään!

----------


## brilleaux

> Aamupäivän lenkiltä



Onks toi Retki-termari? 0,5L?  Mikä pulloteline ja pysynee termos hyvin paikallaan kovemmassakin kyydissä?

----------


## Tommi_

> Onks toi Retki-termari? 0,5L?  Mikä pulloteline ja pysynee termos hyvin paikallaan kovemmassakin kyydissä?



Joo termari on 0.5L Retki ja pulloteline Bontrager RL. Kovemmassa vauhdissa pullo hakkaa yläputkeen, joten teline saisi olla tukevampi. Pitänee kehitellä jotain.

----------


## Kemizti

> Joo termari on 0.5L Retki ja pulloteline Bontrager RL. Kovemmassa vauhdissa pullo hakkaa yläputkeen, joten teline saisi olla tukevampi. Pitänee kehitellä jotain.



Villasukka päälle.. 😉

----------


## Tommi_

> Villasukka päälle.. 



On tilauksessa vaimolta pariton villasukka termarille.

----------


## peruspertti

Juomapullosta leikkaamalla saa jämptisti telineeseen sopivan "sukan"

----------


## brilleaux

^Peukimot tälle. Pengottava puuhapussia. (y)

----------


## Huggu

Kun nyt kerran termospulloista keskustellaan, niin postaan uudestaan jo tähän ketjuun laittamani kuvan. Pyörän oston yhteydessä joku geneerinen metallinen juomapulloteline jossa termarini sattuu pysymään mukavan tiukasti.

----------


## Rode

Mulla toimii Eliten teline ja Retki termari oiken hyvin.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rode

Kaikenlaista sitä löytääkin kun läskillä ajelee. Nämä kuvat merenjäältä.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## tinke77

> Juomapullosta leikkaamalla saa jämptisti telineeseen sopivan "sukan"



Tuo on toimiva ja hyvä vinkki,Kiitos! 😁

----------


## OKS

> Kaikenlaista sitä löytääkin kun läskillä ajelee. Nämä kuvat merenjäältä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Olisikohan moottorisahamiehestä ollut apua?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEkR1NaMSYk

----------


## artzi

Foxcompista löytynyt uusi ryömintävaihde tuli heti tarpeeseen aukealla kalliolla. Täydellinen keli Läskille, ja silloin joskus aikaaan Ennen Läskiä laihemmillakin olisi jo painettu pää punaisena polkua tekemässä... suosituilla poluilla pääsee jo hyvin.

----------


## sam1_

Eilen nous hieno usva mereltä  :Hymy:  Kuva Lehtisaaren sillalta.

----------


## a-o

Aamufiilistelyt hyvässä seurassa:





Oulussa polut taas parasta a-luokkaa!

----------


## elasto

Mikä toi UFO tuolla taivaalla on alemmassa kuvassa?

----------


## artzi

Matkalla pysähdyin Jyväskylään kurvailemaan. En muistanutkaan miltä polut voi herkullisimmillaan näyttää... kolmen läskikumin levyistä ja hyvin tallattua  :Sarkastinen:  Mäkien tunkkaus on kyllä tuossa hankalaa, ei ole tilaa jaloille...

----------


## a-o

> Mikä toi UFO tuolla taivaalla on alemmassa kuvassa?



jaa-a  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Matkalla pysähdyin Jyväskylään kurvailemaan. En muistanutkaan miltä polut voi herkullisimmillaan näyttää... kolmen läskikumin levyistä ja hyvin tallattua  Mäkien tunkkaus on kyllä tuossa hankalaa, ei ole tilaa jaloille...



Mihnääs päin kävit? Täällä on kyllä nyt paikoitellen mainiota polkua. (y)

----------


## artzi

Jossain tuollapäin. En malttanut tunkata ylös kuin kerran. Parkkipaikan löytäminen vieraassa kaupungissa vieraan metsän läheltä on muuten aina haastavaa... nyt löytyi sattumalta paikka Erätukun pihalta.

----------


## willes

Fiilistelin eilen kolmisen tuntia lähipolkuja ja pienen siirtymän kautta myös naapurikunnan polkuja. Polut on kivassa kunnossa. Ja kuvaa katsoessa tulee hyvä mieli että Duden keskiö on niinkin hyvin suojattu kuin on  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

^^Tuolla suunnalla(Aittovuorella) itsekkin viime reissulla, hyvät polut. Halutessaan saa kivasti nousumetrejäkin. (y)

----------


## thunder

> ^^Tuolla suunnalla(Aittovuorella) itsekkin viime reissulla, hyvät polut. Halutessaan saa kivasti nousumetrejäkin. (y)



Tuolla Aittovuorella tulee ajettua lenkkiä säännöllisesti. Parhaimmillaan on tainnut tulla nousumetrejä 650-700 yhdellä lenkillä. Loppulenkistä joutuu kitkuttamaan jo mummorattaalla nousuja. Talvella hiihtoladut blokkaa jonkin verran reittivalintoja.

----------


## artzi

Missäs muualla Jyväskylässä olisi hyviä polkuja? Kun olen huomenna palaamassa Turkusse...

----------


## sakkeJKL

> Missäs muualla Jyväskylässä olisi hyviä polkuja? Kun olen huomenna palaamassa Turkusse...



keljossa on hyviä polkuja, lähtö esim ylämyllyjärveltä tai vaikkapa auto motonetin parkkiin ja siitä pyörällä motarin liikenneympyrää kohti ja siitä alikulkuputken vierestä polulle.
 :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Muut keventää ...

----------


## jakkok

Asialliselta näyttää.. Onko paljon painoa edessä ja miten kiinnitetty?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^^Onko sulla se 4,4 JJ takana? Jos niin niin mistä oot hommannu?

Näyttää kyllä melkoiselta "katuhaukalta" pyörä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Human Traffic

> keljossa on hyviä polkuja, lähtö esim ylämyllyjärveltä tai vaikkapa auto motonetin parkkiin ja siitä pyörällä motarin liikenneympyrää kohti ja siitä alikulkuputken vierestä polulle.



Siellä on hyviä polkuja. Tuskalla muistan aikoja, kun asuin ylämyllyjärvellä (huhtalammentiellä). Kyllä sieltä vauhdilla pääsi yliopistoon, mutta kotiin tullesssa oli aina aivan hiessä. Muutama nousumetri osuu tuolle alueelle.. Jyväskylähän on täynnä hyviä polkuja.

----------


## vakaup

> Muut keventää ...




Siisti. Mistä "satulalaukku" ja "tankovaljaat" on hankittu?

----------


## HC Andersen

Highmobilitygear.com myy ainakin alpkittiä ja Relevate Designsiä, jälkimmäistä saa myös suomesta foxcompista ja shocktherapystä

----------


## Ski

> Siisti. Mistä "satulalaukku" ja "tankovaljaat" on hankittu?



Bikepack.pl

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Sopi väreihin...

----------


## macci

Erinomaisen hyvä ajokeli oli tänään

----------


## Ski

> Asialliselta näyttää.. Onko paljon painoa edessä ja miten kiinnitetty?



Edessä on noin 2 kgn makuupussi tuolla drybagkn sisällä. Harness kiinni  tangossa. Siinä kiinni putkilo. Hyvin pääsi polkujakin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

> ^^Onko sulla se 4,4 JJ takana? Jos niin niin mistä oot hommannu?
> 
> Näyttää kyllä melkoiselta "katuhaukalta" pyörä



Jep Pyörä-Suvalasta ostin JJ4.8 ja vaihdoin kaverilta Cubesta 4.4.
Kiitos pyörä näyttää  hyvältä haukalta , kuski talitintiltä  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> Jyväskylähän on täynnä hyviä polkuja.



Khyyl. Toki talvisin hiihtoladut rajoittaa reittejä tietyillä suunnilla melko paljonkin.
Mainitulla Myllyjärven suunnalla on kyllä mainioita nousuja. Tai laskuja.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Laerppi

> Highmobilitygear.com myy ainakin alpkittiä ja Relevate Designsiä, jälkimmäistä saa myös suomesta foxcompista ja shocktherapystä



Bikepack.pl laukut on varmaan puolet halvempia...

----------


## fättärix

Kuinka pitkä tuo Skin satulalaukku on?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Olipas taas mukava käydä parin viikon tauon jälkeen ajelemassa. 3 tuntia meni kotikulmilla pikkukoski-viikki-kivikko akselilla. Polut joka paikassa hyvässä kunnossa ja helvetisti vapaana juoksevia koiria, koska hyvä ilma. Kuvia ei ole, koska tällä kertaa keskityin vain ajamiseen.

----------


## vuohi

Heitin talven kunniaks läskiinkin "vetokoukun" kiinni ja kävin ruokakaupoilla. Ihan mukavasti hoitui vetohommat läskillä, välillä mentiin vähän hitaampaa kun toi kärry ei ihan leijunut nietosten pinnalla. Mutta ihan käyttökelpoinen yhdistelmä ja menee ihan arkiajoon tohon parin kilsan kauppamatkalle.

----------


## TemMeke

Kärry kyllä huutais läskirenkaita..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

Tässä olisi oikein kunnon polkujyrä: https://twitter.com/weFATBIKE/status/695834812519751680 Tuo saattaisi jo vaatia sähkö avustamaan, mutta kyllä sitten polkuakin syntyisi  :Hymy:

----------


## thunder

Tänään oli oikea läskikeli. Lunta tuli loppulenkistä taivaan täydeltä .

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

Ounaskosken huuruja aamupäivän pakkasessa.

----------


## Hemppo87

Komiat on näkymät Iso-Syötteen huipulta.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

> keljossa on hyviä polkuja, lähtö esim ylämyllyjärveltä tai vaikkapa auto motonetin parkkiin ja siitä pyörällä motarin liikenneympyrää kohti ja siitä alikulkuputken vierestä polulle.



Oli kyllä mahtibaanoja siellä. Onneksi en käytä sykemittaria sun muita kotkotuksia, tosi tiukkaa mäkeä näemmä löytyy.

----------


## bouncer



----------


## bouncer



----------


## brilleaux

> Tuolla Aittovuorella tulee ajettua lenkkiä säännöllisesti. Parhaimmillaan on tainnut tulla nousumetrejä 650-700 yhdellä lenkillä. Loppulenkistä joutuu kitkuttamaan jo mummorattaalla nousuja. Talvella hiihtoladut blokkaa jonkin verran reittivalintoja.



Viime reissu näytti 783m, tuollahan tosiaan sahaa vaikka päivän edestakas. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Arttuwer

Bouncher : Hienot kuvat, mutta pienennä ne ensi kerralla. Aivan liian isot sivustolle. Alle 1000x1000 on ok. Ja varmasti kaikki hienous näkyy....

----------


## bouncer

> Bouncher : Hienot kuvat, mutta pienennä ne ensi kerralla. Aivan liian isot sivustolle. Alle 1000x1000 on ok. Ja varmasti kaikki hienous näkyy....



Pienennetään  :Hymy:

----------


## sakkeJKL

> Oli kyllä mahtibaanoja siellä. Onneksi en käytä sykemittaria sun muita kotkotuksia, tosi tiukkaa mäkeä näemmä löytyy.




tuo samainen mäki kuuluu allekirjoittaneen lenkkiin kesät talvet. alhaalta ylös välillä max syke 178 :Leveä hymy:  kiva että maistui, mennään porukalla kun ensi kerran vierailet näillä huudeilla.

----------


## VilleW

Viikonloppuna oli baanat kunnossa. Nyt jäärännejä katsellessa pitää fiilistellä... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnTh...ature=youtu.be

----------


## artzi

> tuo samainen mäki kuuluu allekirjoittaneen lenkkiin kesät talvet. alhaalta ylös välillä max syke 178 kiva että maistui, mennään porukalla kun ensi kerran vierailet näillä huudeilla.



Laitin sulle privaa että pe aamup. ohitan taas JKL:n. Jos joku haluaa näyttää polkuja niin privaa mulle, kiitos.

----------


## macci

Onneksi kävin pe iltalenkillä. Silloin oli vielä talvi. Saa nähdä jäikö tämän talven viimeiseksi kunnon lumilenkiksi. Toivottavasti ei.

sukellus takametsään:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewrLFT9TaDI

köröttelyä takametsässä:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvGOU8jCHn4

ääniraitana luontainen basso. "editoitu" kännykällä. katsominen omalla vastuulla.

----------


## Jukkis

^ Ekan klipin otsikointi erehdytti luulemaan, että osuit samantien syvään ojaan tai moton uraan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Huggu

Nyt on antifiilis...

----------


## jakkok

Loska ei lopu koskaan...

----------


## Jukkis

^ Meiltä on kyllä jo loppunut,,,


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## colli

^^^olisit ylpeä, tuohon ei kovin moni pystykkään  :Vink:

----------


## Taimo M.

Vetomiähiä! Huqqu & jakkok molemmat!

E: Tuli vaan mieleen että mimmosilla lukkokengillä jakkokki ajelet?

----------


## chenti

Panssarivaunusta menny telaketjut solmuhun.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Huggu

> Panssarivaunusta menny telaketjut solmuhun.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Kyllä. Meni ketjut ja X9 takavaihtaja uusiksi. No, viime kesänä sain täpäristä rungon poikki, että pientähän tämä on.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

No ainakin on pyörät ajossa niinkuin pitääkin eikä varastossa homehtumassa kun tommoisia tällejä sattuu.

----------


## chenti

> Kyllä. Meni ketjut ja X9 takavaihtaja uusiksi. No, viime kesänä sain täpäristä rungon poikki, että pientähän tämä on.



Mitenkäs tuo kävi?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## jakkok

> Vetomiähiä! Huqqu & jakkok molemmat!
> 
> E: Tuli vaan mieleen että mimmosilla lukkokengillä jakkokki ajelet?



Shimano mt91 + neopreenisuojat ja kovilla pakkasilla foliolämpöpohjalliset

----------


## jcool

Pieni fiilistely viime vlopulta Oulusta...

----------


## foba

> HAHA ei tota kukaan ammattivaras kyllä vie! Painaa rapiat 20kg niin tunkkaamista kyllä riittää!



Kyseinen viestihän oli täysin kieliposkella kirjoitettu (ja kyllä siitä hyvät naurut sain  :Leveä hymy: ). Mutta nyt voin kertoa teille parahin foorumilaiset hieman ironisesta tapauksesta. Viime kuun lopulla kun oli loskakelit vein tuon pyörän poikkeuksellisesti kerrostalon rappukäytävän pyörävarastoon sulamaan ja lukitsin pyörän Abusin-vaijerilukolla takarenkaasta runkoon. Muuten tuon pyörät aina asuntoon. Mad Croci kerkesi olla unilla 3 yötä kun töihin lähtiessä äkkäsin että pyörävarastoon oli murtauduttu ja sieltä se oli viety  :Sarkastinen: . Vakuutus korvasi onneksi avokätisesti. Sain kuitenkin eilen puhelua poliisilaitokselta että tehty havainto lukitsemattomasta Mad Crocista joka vastaa tuntomerkkejä (runkonumeroa en ollut muistanut ottaa ylös joten varmasti sitä ei voitu tunnistaa). Kävin paikan päällä katsomassa Jyväskylän Kuokkalan Kolmospesänkatu 5:ssa ja siellähän tuo pyörä oli pihassa. Soitin poliisit hakemaan pyörän vakuutusyhtiölle (enmä sitä takaisin enää halua!). Mutta tätäkin tärkeämpi seikka oli se että kyseisestä pihasta poliisi pelasti myös lukitsemattoman Konan maastopyörän ja Cannondalen Ultegra-sarjalla varustetun cyclocrossin(?). Joku talon asukas osasi kertoa että eivät ole olleet pihalla parkissa montaa viikkoa. Toivottavasti joku muu siis saa myös omansa! Mad Croc -mies pelastaa!

----------


## psaarinen

#6692 Olisiko parempaa kuvaa tuosta akselinpäähän kiinnittämisestä? Onko vahvistettu akselli vai vaan pikalukon takana? Mistä akseli hankittu? Itsellä olisi kans Biltema lastenvetokärry, jota vois kesäretkillä vaikka vetääkin on-one fatty, mutta en ole uskaltanut laittaa vaan pikalukon taakse.

----------


## Kemizti

^ normi pikalinkun takana vedetty b-kärryä lastattuna kahdella, kyllä se kestää.. 👍

----------


## Juniper

Nyt oli kivaa kun tuli taas läskikelit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keimo

Mukavan talvista taas. Läskejä oli liikkeellä enemmänkin.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nicco

Ei tullut ajettua yli.

----------


## MARA84

Tuli käytyä läskeileen aamupäivällä kun oli poutainen keli eikä satanut mitään. Kävin metsäkoneen uria ajelemassa hakkuuaukolla. Nämä ne on mukavimpia ajoalueitan kunhan ei riko kalustoa.
Siinäpä muutama kuva kun kamerakin sattu kerrankinn mukaan.

----------


## cuppis

Yli meni notta heilahti. Onneksi ei joutunut jalkautumaan...

----------


## brilleaux

Melkein kaks viikkoa paussia ja kyllä oli fiilikset aamufiilistelyllä katossa! Ei tätä voi kuin rakastaa. <3

----------


## harmis

Mulle ei yhden talviläskeilykauden perusteella avautunut tuo hangessa polkemisen ihanuus. Silloin kun on lunta, hiihdetään. Mutta tällainen läskeily voisi olla ihan kivaa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKELr-apoF0

----------


## artzi

Mulle taas avautui lisää loman alkaessa... lunta 93 cm tuossa melkein mutkan takana. Kyllä on vartin vanha lumi hianoo ja raskasta kamaa, ja osa kelkkareiteistä on aivan ajamattomia. Liikaa on jo 15-20 cm uutta suojalunta. Ei oikein kulje Läski. Saas nähdä josko pojat huomenna ajelis jälkiä.

----------


## Ekke

> Mulle ei yhden talviläskeilykauden perusteella avautunut tuo hangessa polkemisen ihanuus. Silloin kun on lunta, hiihdetään.



Onneks ei oo suksia. Riittävästi ois ollu kyl varmaan lunta hiihtohommiinki tänään:



Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hääppönen

Cuppikselle peukkua. Tuollaiset paikat nostaa sykkeitä muutenkin kuin rasituksen vuoksi. Kokemuspohjalta kommentti.

----------


## Ski

Loistava päivä Syötteen kansallispuistossa jossa myös Umpihankihiihdon MM kisoja hiihdetään. Tuli käytyä Rytivaaran tuvalla ,Raatetuvalla ja Peurolammen laavulla. Maisemat oli taas aivan jotain älyttömän kaunista....

----------


## Hippo

Oulusa oli tunnelmaa.

----------


## cuppis

^^vko 8 Syötteen maisemissa. Onko jostain saatavilla karttaa läskille sallituista/sopivista reiteistä?

----------


## Ski

Tuossa ole hyvä ja tervetuloa ! 
http://julkaisut.metsa.fi/assets/pdf...alvireitit.pdf

----------


## cuppis

Kiitos paljon!

----------


## a-o

Aamulla nopeasti:


Illalla hitaasti:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kiva kun pääsee taas ajaan illasta oli jo pakkasta mut ojat ja pellot oli märkiä..no kyl se siitä ☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Takamisakari

Lintuvaaralla tämmöstä tänään, aika jees..

----------


## Takamisakari



----------


## Takamisakari



----------


## noniinno

Hienoa taas oli, joskin pakkautuva lumi aiheutti "muutaman" lisäkilon.

----------


## O'Grass

Eiliseltä Pirkkalasta, hauskasti eteni lammikossa "puolivälissä".

----------


## Mika K

Juu mielenkiintoiset kelit on paikoin, mutta aika hyvin etenee khyl, vaikka osa poluista alkaa olla jo hyvin tampattu. Lenkki eteni joutuisasti, kun välillä naukkaa hieman kuumaa karpalomehua termarista..  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Hienoa taas oli, joskin pakkautuva lumi aiheutti "muutaman" lisäkilon.



Sama, joskin raskasta on paikoin 20 cm paksussa nuoskalumessa poleksia. Ja otin dataa lumikuormasta kun paluumatkalla tuntu niin raskaalta: palatessa paino 21.27 kg!!! 😳😜😁
Just joku päivä sitten vaakasin just identtisessä varustuksessa työkaluineen 16.54 kg. Eli 4.73 kg vettynyttä lunta kyydissä vaikka viimeiset 600 m tultu aurattua tietä pitkin.

----------


## ealex

Tänään olikin yllättäen erinomainen keli ajella, lumi tampaantui hyvin eikä tarttuillut renkaisiin samalla tavalla, kuin eilen. Ensin kierros Moonlanderilla:


Se eteni 4,8” JumboJimeilla kuin juna umpihangessakin ja pitoa riitti poikkeuksellisesti jopa umpihankiylämäissä.

Sitten pyörän vaihto kapeampirenkaiseksi ja sama kierros Bad Habitilla:


Umpihangessa Hodageilla olikin valtava ero JumboJimeihin – renkaat kiemurteli vaan kahdeksikkoa JJ:n suoran jäljen ympäriltä, umpihankiylämäkeen ei päässyt ja umpihankialamäessäkin Hodagit karkkaili alta.

Joskus on esitetty että kapean ja leveän läskirenkaan eroa ei olisi kuin metri umpihangessa, vaan on sitä eroa ainakin minulle tampaamattomalla lumella huomattavasti enemmän - saman verran kuin yöllä ja päivällä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jartza

Jos on jj: llä ajettu ensin ja yrittää sitten millä tahansa kapeampirenkaisella mennä samaa uraa, niin sehän on selvä että menee kuin käärme.  Jos ajaa umpiseen, niin menee kuin juna.

----------


## Landy

Viikko 8 myös Syötteellä. Kimppalähtö jokupäivä?

Ti ja To varattu pojalle ja vaimolle pyörät Hotellilta.





> ^^vko 8 Syötteen maisemissa. Onko jostain saatavilla karttaa läskille sallituista/sopivista reiteistä?

----------


## Odottakaa

Lauantailta (13.02.)

----------


## artzi

Mistä noita mäkiä oikein tulee? Rupes väsyttämään ja käännyin takaisin reitillä jolta ei talvella pääse tielle lorvailemaan. Olinkin viimeiset kilsat enimmäkseen runtannut pikkuista ylämäkeä... paluu oli kivempi.

----------


## ealex

> Jos on jj: llä ajettu ensin ja yrittää sitten millä tahansa kapeampirenkaisella mennä samaa uraa, niin sehän on selvä että menee kuin käärme.  Jos ajaa umpiseen, niin menee kuin juna.



Täälläpäin lunta on merkittävästi ainoastaan avopaikoissa, testailin etenemistä lumessa sähkölinjalla ja metsätiellä ja siellä oli tarpeeksi tilaa ajella muuallakin, kuin JJ:n jäljessä. Vaan korkkaamattomalla hangella se oli tällä kerta vieläkin vaikeampaa, kuin JJ:n jäljessä.

Aika usein on sellaista keliä, että kerran ajetussa tai kerran kävellyssä urassa ei oikein pääse etenemään, mutta nyt ei ollut niin. Sekä JJ:lla että Hodagilla pääsi vanhassa jäljessä (jalan tai renkaan) jopa paremmin.

----------


## macci

Ensimmäinen koeajo FrankenWhitella. Oikein kostea läskikeli. Etupään pito kovin rajallinen kun tottunut Budilla ajamaan. IsoKnard tarjosi sentään siedettävää vetopitoa niin matka eteni myös ylämäkeen (joskin jyrkemmässä mäessä vauhti hyytyi alkuunsa sutimiseen siinä missä Loulla mennään vielä monen monta metriä ylöspäin - hyvänä päivänä ylös asti). Suht sulalla kelvillä rullasi kyllä todella mukavasti.

Seuraava koeajo kun lumet poissa.

----------


## px

En saanut viime yönä unta. Jetlagi painaa vielä päälle USA:n reissulta. Heräsin klo 03:30 nukuttuani puoltoista tuntia ja kuuden jälkeen luovutin, ku ei uni tullut sitten millään. Söin rauhassa aamupalaa ja seiskan jälkeen lähdin pikku mutkien kautta Dudella ensin n. 75km 08-lenkille, jonka jälkeen sekalaisia aivammahtavia Oulun maastopolkuja, uria ja kelvejä vielä vajaa 100 kilsaa päälle. Yhteensä 11h 35m taukoineen, 171km. Taisi olla pisin läskipyörälenkki toistaiseksi  :Hymy: 









Strava arvioi kulutukseksi rapiat 7600kcal (ei sykemittaria, eikä se toki tiennyt että ajoin lumella). Saan siis syödä n. 7 Ben & Jerry's purkkia, yksi kun on n. 1000kcal..  :Vink: 




https://www.strava.com/activities/493532228

Jokohan tänä yönä saisi unta.

----------


## Ski

Mitico ! Eli Legendaarista ! Varsinkin tuo tyhjiön täyttö  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Viikko 8 myös Syötteellä. Kimppalähtö jokupäivä?



Sama täällä. 👍 Pyörä myös tarkoitus ottaa kyytiin. Käydään poleksimassa jos vaan reittejä löytyy, eiköhän niitä tuolla ole.

----------


## Plus

Hauskuutin itseäni ajelemalla ympäriinsä sohjovellissä...  :Hymy:

----------


## cuppis

> Viikko 8 myös Syötteellä. Kimppalähtö jokupäivä?
> 
> Ti ja To varattu pojalle ja vaimolle pyörät Hotellilta.



Ei pöllömpi ajatus. Vastuunjakotaulukko on vielä tekemättä joten en osaa vielä aikataulusta sanoa mitään  :Hymy:

----------


## heccu

..

----------


## artzi

Paljakan-Ukkohallan kelkkareiteillä keli muutttuu joka päivä... tänään oli taas aika raskasta hommaa pääreitilläkin (Paljakan kierros). Pakkanen teki lumesta liukasta puuteria. Mahottoman kaunis auringonpaiste, jotta ei sen niin väliä. 



PS - jotta foorumia olis kiva katsella hitaalla vehkeellä tai mobiililla

Vinkki niille joilla ei ole kuvankäsittelyohjelmia. Nämä 2 toimii hienosti, tärkeintä on pienentää kuva max 1024 pix leveäksi ja tiedostokoko mielellään alle 200kt.

https://pixlr.com/express/   --> Browse - Adjustment - Resize (Width 1024 korkeus vaihtuu automaagisesti) - Save (vedä liukusäätimellä koko alle 200kt)

Lataa tallennettu kuva tänne --> upload images - browse your computer - Start upload - lopuksi --> Share this Image - Share link - kopioi rivi BBCode (forums) - liitä se suoraan foorumille ilman foorumin omia kuvanlisäyshässäköitä. 

http://imgur.com/   toimii kännykälläkin

----------


## Ekke

> PS - jotta foorumia olis kiva katsella hitaalla vehkeellä tai mobiililla



5v vanhalla kännykällä toimii Tapatalkilla ihan ok ja näkyy kaikki sopivan kokosena, en tiedä voiko tämän hitaampaa vehjettä kellään enää olla.  :Hymy: 

Tällä kännykällä Tapatalkin kautta lähetettyjen kuvien koosta en tiedä onko liian isoja, varmaankin. Tietokoneen kautta kierrätetyt oon onnistunu pienentään Paintillakin.

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## V

Onko kokemuksia kestääkö esim kerran ajettua moottorikelkan jälkeä ajella.. Fatbike mielessä mutta ei oikein osaa arvioida mitä ne renkaat oikeasti kantaa..

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kelkan jälkeä voi olla hyvin monenlaista.  Sopivaan paksuun puuterilumeen ajettu jälki on ihan toivoton ajettava.  Ja sopivasti jäätynyt jälki kantaa hyvin painavampaa kävelijääkin.  Riippuu sääolosuhteista ja lumen rakenteesta.
Ei tuohon mitään vakiovastausta ole.
Mutta se on varmaa että kyllä kelkan jäljellä paljon useammin läskillä voi ajaa kuin kapeakumisilla.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Ja mitä leveemmät kumit, sen paremmin kantaa. Toki 45 kg tyttösen alla kantaa nelituumanenkin paremmin mitä 90 kg miehen alla viistuumanen. Ja paineet alas niin taas kantaa reilusti helpommin kelkanjälki.

----------


## V

Jeps, lähinnä hain sitä että saisi kelkalla tehtyä reittiä metsään. Eikä se tarvitsisi sen suurempaa tamppausta.. 

Kävellähän ne ei aina kestä, se ilmeisesti on aika hyvä mittari miten pyörä kantaa..

----------


## cuppis

Jos on oma metsä ja oma kelkka niin ei muuta kuin tällaista väsäämään...

----------


## Shamus

Kukkulalla...

----------


## Kemizti

Itä-Tampereen polut parasta A1-tasoa ja kelikin oli bueno.. +kaakaotauot 👍

----------


## Jopo81

Upea keli. Lenssunjäänteet vei tehoja vielä mut kivaa oli ja fiilis korkeella.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jakkok

> Onko kokemuksia kestääkö esim kerran ajettua moottorikelkan jälkeä ajella.. Fatbike mielessä mutta ei oikein osaa arvioida mitä ne renkaat oikeasti kantaa..



Monesti kantaa ja monesti ei, mutta lähes aina jo seuraavana päivänä oma renkaan jälki kantaa sitten tuommosessa paikassa. Ainakin jos pakkasia pitelee.

Mutta tosiaan kunnon puuteri lumessa menee kyllä tunkkaamiseksi vaikka olis kelkalla ajettu...

----------


## Ekke

^j oo ei tuohon helppoa vastausta ole.. itselläni joskus tullu yllätyksenä mistä läskillä pääsee, ja joskus yllättäny kun ei olekkaan päässy  :Hymy: 

Sopivilla paineilla sopivissa olosuhteissa menny 2xLou kuiten sellasellaki "tampatulla" jäljellä mikä ei 47 pyöräilykenkää kantanu. Mutta 5.05" vahvasti mietinnässä kun täällä meinaa ajelut melko usein olla umpista.. Painejumppaan saa silti valmistautua jos ajelee välillä kovallakin alustalla eikä niin paljoa välitä onko "lenkille" lähtiessä -5 vai -25C..

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## bouncer

Viikon tauon jälkeen pääsi tekemään lenkin uusilla päivitysosilla =)

----------


## artzi

> Onko kokemuksia kestääkö esim kerran ajettua moottorikelkan jälkeä ajella.. Fatbike mielessä mutta ei oikein osaa arvioida mitä ne renkaat oikeasti kantaa..



Kaikki taitaa jo olla tuossa edellä mainittu... jopa (täällä lomapaikassa) Kainuussa lanalla ajettu kelkkareitti on yhtenä päivänä ihan ok, seuraavana aamuna ihan tuskaa kun lumi on pakkasessa mennyt puuteriksi/yöllä satanut 10 cm uutta. Suojakelillä ajettu yhden kelkan jälki saattaa riittää että pääsee hyvin, ainakin jos se jäätyy hiukan. 

Tällä kertaa on myös sekin tullut selväksi että tuolla kelkkareitillä voi olla vaarallista... jotkut kelkkahemmot vetää aika "rohkeasti". Kun reitille ei joka paikassa mahdu 2 kelkkaa, ja mennään mutkaista reittiä metsässä, niin siinä voi tulla pyörällä kiire päästä pois siitä väylän kovimmasta kohdasta, eli usein keskeltä (joskus aika syvällä urassa). Korvat höröllään pitää mennä, ja tietenkin aina valot molemmissa päissä. Mulla on vielä heijastinliivi kun huomasin että takavalot näkyy aivan surkeasti.  

Jos vasta katselee Läskiä, niin kannattaa (Rovaniemelle?) ostaa sellainen johon mahtuu tämän hetken leveimmät kummit. Moniin nyt myytäviin ei mahdu. Niillä 5" tai yli ajelee kyllä kesälläkin, mutta perus 4" ei ole läheskään niin hyvä lumessa/kelkkareitillä.

Ai niin se fiilistely... tuolta se kelkkareitti tulee alas!

----------


## Mika K

Olipas eilen aika makiassa kunnossa taas polut..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mvk_nurmi

Lohjalla eilen


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## quutti

Tänään kasattu Whiten Fatbike Pro 3 ja ensimmäiset kruisalilut ehditty ottaa. Onhan tuo aivan valtava vekotin  :Hymy:  huippuhauskaa hommaa! Tuli jo uskallettua vähän metsäreiteillekin vaikka pimeää olikin, superb! niin fiiliksissä!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Onko kokemuksia kestääkö esim kerran ajettua moottorikelkan jälkeä ajella.. Fatbike mielessä mutta ei oikein osaa arvioida mitä ne renkaat oikeasti kantaa..



Toi juttuhan menee niin että jos tykkää talvella pyöräillä ja tuntuu että haluaa suunnata maastoon niin silloin kannattaa hankkia läskipyörä.  
Sitten kun on vähän aikaa pyöräillyt ja paikat on tulleet tutuiksi, siis pyöräilymielessä, ja vähän saanut kokemustakin niin kyllä niillä talvisilla pyörälenkeillä aina jostain löytyy ajokelpoisia paikkoja.  Se kelkan jälki voi kantaa tai koiran  ulkoiluttajien polkuja tai muita uria löytyy tai jos on tullut niin paljon lunta ettei maastossa oikeen pääse niin sitten voi ajaa kulmakunnan pikkuteillä.   Aika pian oppii arvioimaan mihin milloinkin kannattaa suunnata.

Rovaniemi on siinä mielessä hyvä paikka että pakkanen jäätää ihan toisella tapaa kuin etelässä niin niitä ajopaikkoja on varmasti aika hyvin.  Ja kelkkojakin on hiukka enemmän kuin vaikka Vantaalla.

----------


## Plus

Oli taas fiilistä...

----------


## zipo

Heijastinteipillä turvallisuutta

----------


## a-o

Makeat kiekot! Pakko kysyä paljonko painavat etu/taka  :Hymy:  ?

----------


## Ekke

Jo(t)ku oli tehny kivaa singleträkkiä lumikengillä. Muistelisin että kesällä ois tuo frisbee-kori ollut vähän enemmän irti "maasta"..  :Hymy:

----------


## jakkok



----------


## Jopo81

Melkosen raskas lenkki. Mut pitoa riitti vaikka kuinka 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Mörkömäinen meno..

----------


## latuman

Tänään korkkasin elämäni ensimmäisen fätbaikin, tosin kaverilta lainassa. Feltin se sininen malli. Tuntui oikein hyvältä ja hauskalta, mutta kyllä sen pitää kulkea kesälläkin yhtä mukavasti kuin tuolla hangessakin. Se jää vielä nähtäväksi.

----------


## Suti

Fiilistely lenkki katkesi, ketjujen hypättyä pakan ja pinnojen väliin. Kun olin aikani siinä repinyt ja riuhtonut. 
Paikalle osui MikaK ja hänen neuvoilla, lethermanilla ja käsiparilla. Ketjut nousi sen niitinkannan takaa. 
Ei kun iso KIITOS Mikalle.

----------


## PK1

Sähköläskit baanaa aukomaan niin jaksaa helpommin lihasvoimin sitkuttaa perässä.

----------


## VitaliT

> Makeat kiekot! Pakko kysyä paljonko painavat etu/taka  ?



  Itsellä on vastaavat I9/65mm nextie Toikan kasaama aeropinoilla, paino E0,81 T0,93 kg
  Ja liityn kysymyksen että mistä nuo tarrat saa hankia.

----------


## Smo

> Itsellä on vastaavat I9/65mm nextie Toikan kasaama aeropinoilla, paino E0,81 T0,93 kg
>   Ja liityn kysymyksen että mistä nuo tarrat saa hankia.



Siinähän se lukee .. mahtaisko saada "edukkaasti" tarran, kaupan päälle tulee kiekko?

----------


## zipo

En ehtinyt viedä viralliseen punnitukseen  ennenkuin kiekkojen omistaja haki omansa pois.Nämä on uusimmat versiot 65mm kehistä jotka ovat vahvistettu kauttaaltaan  sekä nippareiätkin ovat  priima kulmassa.
Huomattava parannus laadussa verratuna niihin 100kpl:seen jotka sai ostaa silloin kun Nextie toi ensimmäiset asiakasversiot markkinoille.Tosin nekin on vielä ajossa.
Lisukkeista valittiin Kirkkaat 16mm Dt messinkinipat.Mustat1.8/2.0 Dt Comp pinnat eli hyviksi todetut peruskomponetit .Mä en suosi alunippoja varsinkaan kuitukehien kanssa,mulla ei vaan ole niistä mitään hyvää sanottavaa.

@PK,Aika hienoja 40v päivänsankarille kustomoidut jutut.

----------


## T.K.

Tämän illan fiilistelyt... polut huippukunnossa. 😊

Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk

----------


## Mika K

Itse fiilistelin tänään about 5h mukavaa singletrackia ja kelkkabaanoja pohjoisen puolella Oulua. Aurinko kun olis vielä paistanut olisi ollut aika makiaa..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## a-o

Tänään syöte, huomenna taas parhaita kotipolkuja :-)

Vaan oha tuolla Syötteellä paljon lunta!

----------


## Jakke81

^parhaat maisemat mitä voi talvipyöräilyyn toivoa  :Hymy:  käykääkän muutkin ajamassa reitit aina rytivaaraan saakka, toki muitakin uriakannattaa kokeilla kuin merkittyä reittiä. Oma eilisiltainen täsmä vuorokausi takana nuissa maisemissa. Ja 110km sinä aikana. Keskiviikko aamusta uudestaan reiteille...

----------


## macci

Varsin kelpo läskikeli. Oli myös niin valoisaa että lamppua ei tarvinnut käytännössä lainkaan.

----------


## lehtijussi

Tuhnuista matalapainetta ja korkeita fiiliksiä

----------


## GrapL

Mikäs ajotakki ja mistä? Juuri tuon tyylistä oon itselleni ettiny.

----------


## MrValdemar

Läskifiiliksiä tohlpinrannoilta tänään.

----------


## Rescue73

> Melkosen raskas lenkki. Mut pitoa riitti vaikka kuinka 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Moi, mitkä sarvet Valkoisessa, poljonko riseä?

----------


## MARA84

Aamu päivällä kävin polkemassa Konalla 20km2h, lumisateessa ja tuuli oli paikoin aika kovan puoleinen.
Mettäautoteitä ja metsässä tuli käytyä pääasiassa.
Tuossa kuva pyörästä lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## heccu

Kauppareissulla piti vähän "viilistellä".

----------


## lehtijussi

> Mikäs ajotakki ja mistä? Juuri tuon tyylistä oon itselleni ettiny.



One Way Sisu Softshell hiihtopuku
https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/one-...ell-hiihtopuku

Oon tykänny...

----------


## T.K.

Tällasta settiä tänään Oulussa. Polut taas mainiossa kunnossa vaikka uutta lunta olikin yön aikana tullut.  :Hymy: 

Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

> Moi, mitkä sarvet Valkoisessa, poljonko riseä?



https://www.sram.com/truvativ/produc...-t20-riser-bar

Noi muistaakseni. Fillari tällä hetkellä menossa helsinkiin kaverin kyydillä ni en saa tarkistettua. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PTS

Eteläänkiin saatiin vähän lunta. Välillä tuli aurattua umpihankeen polkua ja raskastahan se oli. Hyvä pito tosin. Pääsi jopa noilla kapeilla 3.8" eteenpäin  :Vink:

----------


## Jopo81

> https://www.sram.com/truvativ/produc...-t20-riser-bar
> 
> Noi muistaakseni. Fillari tällä hetkellä menossa helsinkiin kaverin kyydillä ni en saa tarkistettua. Ja siis lienee 20mm nousua.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla





Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rescue73

> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tänx, näytti kuvassa vaan reilummalta toi nousu.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kabulin tuiskut parhaimmillaan. Vesisateesta 10 cm lumihangeksi 3,5 h lenkin aikana.

----------


## quutti

Pari kuvaa tän päiväselt ajelulta. Nyt takana uudella fätillä vajaa 50km, aivan mahtavaa hommaa kyllä  :Hymy:  Polut kyl Vaasassa ollu nyt viikonloppuna loistavassa kunnossa, vaikka tänään jo vähän liukkautta poluilla esiintyikin.

----------


## a-o

Ei lopu Oulun polut ajamalla, max 7km kotiovelta löytyi 70km polkua ja ei en ajanut läheskään kaikkia polkuja.

----------


## cuppis

Vähän meni tunkkaamiseksi Syötteen maastoissa mutta maisemat oli kohillaan.

----------


## a-o

> Vähän meni tunkkaamiseksi Syötteen maastoissa mutta maisemat oli kohillaan.



Siellä taluteltiin eilen :Hymy:

----------


## Hippo

Löysin Oulusta mahdottoman määrän sopivan pehmeää kelkkauraa. Löysin myös "Heil Satan Paavin Risti" -laavun. Väsyin, vaikka 32/22 on just hyvä. Onneksi namut, tee ja ruisleipä auttoivat.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Löysin Oulusta mahdottoman määrän sopivan pehmeää kelkkauraa. Löysin myös "Heil Satan Paavin Risti" -laavun. Väsyin, vaikka 32/22 on just hyvä. Onneksi namut, tee ja ruisleipä auttoivat.



Mistäs tämä uskonnollinen laavu löytyy?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Hippo

Käsittääkseni oli tuolla http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...442527&lang=fi

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Käsittääkseni oli tuolla http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...442527&lang=fi



Kiitoksia!

----------


## jonihom

Läskillä taas fiilistelty parin vuoden tauon jälkeen, mutta menny niin ajelua fiilistellessä ettei kuvia jouda ottamaan. Whiten 3 pro kotiutettu xxl:n ystävänpäiväalesta, 2 lenkkiä vakiokokoonpanolla ja sen jälkeen tubelekseksi ko. laitos. 1080g keveni pyörä tässä operaatiossa ja ajokuntoisena takaheijastimen ja kevyehkön etuvalon kanssa 13,7kg (shimanon lukot) heilahti rapalan kalavaaka. On se vaan iso ero tuo kilokin varsinkin kun pyörivästä (vyöryvästä) massasta lähtee ja ajotuntuma on ihan toinen (tai sitten se on korvien välissä), mutta pääasia että ajo maittaa... katotaan niitä kuvia sitten ku löytyy joku nätti paikka kuvata.

Tubeleksesta sen verran että takakumi nousi ja jämähti paikoilleen nätisti pelkästään teippaamalla ja kompuralla ilmaa laittamalla, mutta en tiedä minkä verran noissa veetiren renkaissa on heittoja kun etukumi nousi ekalla kerralla ihan nätisti myös, mutta ajossa sitten tyhjeni eikä enää seuraavana päivänä noussut kehälle millään kun vaikutti siltä että rengas on venynyt aivan v***sti. sen jälkeen telttapatjaa, uudet teippaukset ja rengas paikoilleen, istu tosi napakasti sen jälkeen ja olisi noussut varmaan kehälle ihan käsipumpulla, mutta käytettiin kuitenkin kompuraa kun sellainen käytössä oli. Ei oo tuo Jalco Snoy 80 mikään ideaali vanne noihin tubelestouhuihin, mutta vaan jos haluu hermoja säästellä niin tekee tuon telttapatjavirityksen heti alun alkujaan. Tonnin pyöräksi on tuossa kyllä hyvin rahalle vastinetta. Ainoa asia minkä aion päivittää lähitulevaisuudessa on renkaat 4,8" snake skin jumbo jimeihin kunhan niitä taas jostain saa.

----------


## Ski

Oliko Foorumilaisia eilen fiillistelemässä ja katsomassa Lahden hiihtokisoja? Telkkarista näky  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

> Vähän meni tunkkaamiseksi Syötteen maastoissa mutta maisemat oli kohillaan.







> Siellä taluteltiin eilen



Minä liityn tunkkauspartioon huomenna. Kainuun urat meni ihan mahdottomiksi, jotta pitää sitten tulla sinne kokeilemaan. Olis kyllä ollut kiva päästä ihan ajamalla sinne Rytituvalle...

----------


## a-o

> Minä liityn tunkkauspartioon huomenna. Kainuun urat meni ihan mahdottomiksi, jotta pitää sitten tulla sinne kokeilemaan. Olis kyllä ollut kiva päästä ihan ajamalla sinne Rytituvalle...



Ei se tilanne ihan niin toivoton ole! :-) Ahmavaaran päälle nouseva reitti oli lauantaina pehmeä. Muut hoidetut reitit oli kovapohjaisia. Jakke81 teki viikonloppuna reissuja Rytivaaraan ja taisi kovasti kehua reittiä.

Kerro sitten tilannetietoa täälläkin!

----------


## Ski

Se on moro, 
polvi jäässä on hyvä soffalla maatessa unelmoida tulevasta. 
Tässä totinen video Ahmatuvan työmatkasta ! 
https://youtu.be/uD6pOYjTpBE

No joo ei oo Läski, mutta oikia kelekka ja tuossa reitillä ajellaan myös Läskeillä  :Hymy:  On siellä komiaa !

----------


## Jakke81

^jep perjantaina pääsin lanan perässä ajamaan urille. Luullen että helpon lykkäs ilta ajeluksi, pää ura kohti toraslampea oli erittäin kova. Käännyin kuitenkin lanan perään kiertämään myötäpäivään, välituvan liittymään saakka ei ollut ongelmia.
tuosta eteenpäin ura osoittautui pehmeäksi ja vaati sinnikkyyttä ja pieniä tunkkaus pätkiä, ylpiä tuvan pisto oli miltei mahdoton. 
Suon ylitys kohti ahmatupaa meinasi viedä uskon, eturengas upposi lanan uraan n.4-5cm vaikka normisti tuolla suolla ajetaan lujaa. 
Ahmatuvalta lasku kohti toraslammen pääurakka oli myös pehmyt.
pääsy takaisin toraslammen uralle toi uskon takaisin ja eikun kohti toraslampea. Toraslammen kohdalla havaitsin lama kelkan jatkaneen iltaavasten kohti rytivaaraa joten ei muutakuin kohtipäin. Noin 3-4km jälkeen tuli urakelkka vastaan, pari sanaa vaihdettiin ja kuski epäili matkaa olevan 6km vielä perille oli 11km.
ura toraslampi rytivaaraa erittäin hyvä. Ajo aika 4.02h matka vaunulla vaunulle 57km kokonais aika kuvaustaukoinen 4,5h. Ajettiin ne pätkät mitkä pystyi erittäin kovaa. Lähtö 16.25 paluu noin 20.44

lauantai aamusta ajoin saman lenkin rauhallisemmin ilman ylpiätuvan mutkaa ja välituvan vierailua. matkan taitoin ajamalla suoraan pää uraa rytivaaraan (23km antoi polari matkaa) palasin ja nousin vastapäivään ahmatuvalle.
taas oli usko lujilla noustessa ahmatupaa kohden. Munkki kahvit ahmatuvalla ja paanalle. Ahmatuvan jälkeinen suo oli edelleen pehmyt ei ollut urakovonut yöllä. Vastapäivään kulkiessa edellisen päivän nousu ohi välituva oli hupia ja kova pää ura jo kiilsi silmissä. 
Paluu matka oli lasten leikkiä ja loppu kahvit  vielä luontokeskuksella ja kiittelivät urista ja edellispäivän lanamiehelle välitin kiitokset 53km ajoaikaa meni 3h52 tahti oli huomattavasti rauhallisempi silti kuin edellispäivänä, uran ollessa paljon kovempi ja vähemmän tunkkausta pitkine taukoineen. 
Koko reissu yöpymisineen alle 24h syötteelle yht 110km.

summasummarum rytivaaran uusi reitti on erittäin hyvä ajaa ja hieno reitti kokonaisuudessaan.

tässä jotain sekavaa pohdintaa reitistä.

keskiviikko aamusta taas tuolla radalla (jos auton tuulilasi pysyy läjässä vaihto saatu vasta perjantaille)

----------


## Jakke81

Tuohon edelliseen vielä perjantaina satoi vaakatasossa vesiräntää vaunulle päästessä illasta oli takissa 5mm kerros jäätä päällä.

miten muuten tullut lunta alkuviikosta vaikuttanee sinne rytivaaraan pääsyyn!

----------


## Landy

Ei ollut helppoa. Välituvalla käytiin sauna lenkki pyörähtämässä. Melko pehmeä oli ura. Ei edes 2xl pysynyt pinnalla.

----------


## artzi

Tuolta se tuli... eli tunkkailin auraamatonta pikkutietä päästäkseni kelkkauralle. 

Olipa epätoivoinen yritys ajaa Kainuun urilla tänään, vaikka tuo sileältä ja kivalta näyttääkin. Jo liikkeelle lähtö oli hankalaa. Eli tunkkailin takaisin ja laitoin Valkoiset salamat jalkaan.

----------


## jhalmar

^
Mielenkiinnosta kysyn aloittelevana läskeilijänä, että miten leveät renkaat ja minkälaiset paineet löytyy? 

Itellä on 100mm vanteilla 4.8 Lout ja matalilla paineilla menis luultavasti helposti tuon näköisellä baanalla. Yritän perustella itselle 5.05" hankkimista

----------


## artzi

> ^
> Mielenkiinnosta kysyn aloittelevana läskeilijänä, että miten leveät renkaat ja minkälaiset paineet löytyy? 
> 
> Itellä on 100mm vanteilla 4.8 Lout ja matalilla paineilla menis luultavasti helposti tuon näköisellä baanalla. Yritän perustella itselle 5.05" hankkimista



Mulla on Ground Control 4.6 OnOne Fatty orig. 70(?)mm vanteilla, jotain 0.4/0.55.  Kuvittele että tuon kauniin pinnan alla on joskus lanattu pohja, sen päällä x kertaa ajanut kelkka, uutta lunta x kertaa kelkka jne. Sitä puuroa on kymmenen senttiä, ja päällä viimeinen 10-15cm putskua. Ei minkäänlaista pitoa mihinkään suuntaan   :Hymy:  Epäilen että tuossa ei leveyskään auttaisi paljoa. 

Mutta osta silti leveempää, niin minäkin ostaisin jos pöörään mahtuisi. Ihasten aamulla täällä jonkun eilistä leveetä jälkeä, oli kyllä vaikuttavan näköinen verrattuna mun jälkiin. 

Aamulenkiltä perinteinen lisättynä ylläriauringolla! Joissakin paikoissa oli vähän tahmeampaa, niinkuin ovat muutkin maininneet, muuten kyllä hienoa baanaa taas. Pari kuskia tuli vastaan kun palailin pikaiselta testiajolta.

----------


## a-o

artzi ja muut syötteellä pyörijät: 

Tuolta lisää ajettavaa, jos puiston reitit ei riitä :Hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

Sain ostettua kameran vihdoin. Joten läski fiilistely kuva.

----------


## zipo

Deep powder.

----------


## Jukkis

^Tuosta tuli elävästi mieleen toinen yhtä lyhytjalkainen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

^^Tossa ei juuri matalasta vaakaputkesta iloa ole.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kuuluiko älämölöä?

----------


## zipo

Kuvatekstejä jotka jäi lisäämättä.
1.Fattah Fattah ole armollinen.
2.Julkinen nöyryytys
3.Mä en oikeesti jaksaa enää metriäkään.
4.Ajoin jalat ihan loppuun.
5.En saanut jalkoja irti niistä saatanan lukkopolkimista,tana.

Btw oikeesti tossa Konassa on jarrut jotka ovat hiljaiset .

----------


## Läskimasa

> Ihasten aamulla täällä jonkun eilistä leveetä jälkeä, oli kyllä vaikuttavan näköinen verrattuna mun jälkiin.



Mun varmaan kun Landyn kanssa käytiin ruoputtelemassa Välituvalle. Ei auta aina 2XL:kään 0.3 bar paineilla jos alkaa "mannerlaattaa" pyörimään renkaan mukana. Aina kun puut loppu niin eteneminen vaikeutui/pohja alkoi pettämään. Mut mukavaa vaikka raskasta touhua.

----------


## Ekke

> Mun varmaan kun Landyn kanssa käytiin ruoputtelemassa Välituvalle. Ei auta aina 2XL:kään 0.3 bar paineilla jos alkaa "mannerlaattaa" pyörimään renkaan mukana. Aina kun puut loppu niin eteneminen vaikeutui/pohja alkoi pettämään. Mut mukavaa vaikka raskasta touhua.



Joko osaat sanoa kulkupuolesta pehmeässä jotain 2XL vs. "4.8""?  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Jäi Rytisevät näkemättä kun luovutin suosiolla, alkoi olemaan niin nihkeetä ajamiseen liittyvä eteneminen. Nimettömäksi jäänyt toinen koetti vähän pidemmälle mutta luovutti hänkin. Mutta munkeille tunkkailtiin molemmat...

Kunnon Läskelyä siis, mahtavaa hommaa   :Hymy:

----------


## Smo

Tollasiakin läskejä on  :Hymy:

----------


## Ekke

^ Eiks noi oo polkiessa vähän hankalat jalassa?

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## yannara

Kylläpä haluttaa nyt fättäriä, tosi kova kuume. Ympäri vuoden kun ajaa töihin niin avot. Vaihtoehtona toistaiseksi joko Whiten Fat lite joka monella tuntuu täällä olevan tai sitten tämä: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...fatbike-lime-M

----------


## Jakke81

> Jäi Rytisevät näkemättä kun luovutin suosiolla, alkoi olemaan niin nihkeetä ajamiseen liittyvä eteneminen. Nimettömäksi jäänyt toinen koetti vähän pidemmälle mutta luovutti hänkin. Mutta munkeille tunkkailtiin molemmat...
> 
> Kunnon Läskelyä siis, mahtavaa hommaa



esittelyt unohtu..
Joo kelit on ns.merkityllä fatbike reitillä haastavat. Rytivaaraan päin pääsin noin 5km kunnes tuli totaali stoppi, keulakin alkoi upottamaan-> joten käännyin artzin perään päin ja ahmatuvalla munkille.

Ajelin pääasiassa saamani gps reitin mukaan jolle pääsin suoraan vaununsa takapihalta  :Hymy:  ja aamulla toraslammelle tultiin "koirauran" kautta. 
Rytivaaran mutkan kariuduttua palasin siis alkuperäis suunnitelmaan ajoreitin suhteen.
ahmatuvalta lähdin suunnistamaan kohti annintuvan kulmalta lähtevää uraa.

Matkalla vastaan tuli useampi vuokra läski.
polkujuoksua harrastava herrasmies oli eka vuokraläskil, hänet kohtasin päiväni aikana pariinkin kertaan.
sitten oli äiti ja tytär yrittämässä ahmatupaa kohden, miten lienee heillä mennyt.

annintuvan kulmalta lähtevä reitti oli kova kuin autotie, reittiä ajoin aina pärjänjoentiehen saakka.

täällä tuli ongelmia reitin suhteen täysin ummen muodossa joten soveltelin reittiäni ja kohteeseen pääsin eli huipulle.

no virtaa tuntui vielä olevan ja matka kohti toraslampea uudestaan. GPS loppu akku ja koira urilla toi vähän haastetta löytää oikea jotta pääsen takaisin vaunulle.

päivän saldo vajaa 86km Suomen kauneinta luontoa.

urat oli pääasiassa haastavia/tunkattaviakin. Saadut lisäopastetut urat oli keskiverto kovia.

----------


## Shamus

Turussa vihdoin lumiset polut...  :Vink:

----------


## petjala



----------


## a-o

Pitää välillä siivota jälkensä:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Joko osaat sanoa kulkupuolesta pehmeässä jotain 2XL vs. "4.8""?



Joo, ei kerenny näpyttelemään päivällä. Landyllä oli Dudessa Dille 5:t eli 4.8":t. Paikoin pääsin hipsuttelemaan pidemmälle helpommin ongelmitta kun Dillet jo kiemurteli ja alkoi suttaamaan. Mut jos oikeesti pehmeetä niin pääsinkö 4 metriä pidemmälle. Osaavamman käsissä olis ehkä viety vähän pidempäänkin. 

Mut sanotaanko yhteenvetona että helpompi noilla on ajaa ja tietyissä oloissa suurempi kantopinta-ala jeesaa selvästi. Mut jos on oikeesti pehmeetä niin käytännössä sama millä siellä jauhaa, ei nämä talvesta kesää tee eikä näillä uusia reittejä tehdä mistä ei 4.8":lla ajaisi. 

Mut ai että tahmoo noilla 0.25/0.30 bar paineilla mitä oli. 😅

----------


## Jakke81

> Pitää välillä siivota jälkensä:



8kg painojako se perässä vetää? Tasamaan mäki harjoitus  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> 8kg painojako se perässä vetää? Tasamaan mäki harjoitus



Pakko yrittää jotain :-)

----------


## petjala

Vitsi sä oot a-o sekasin :-D 
   Silleen sopivasti.

----------


## Oulunjulli

A-O on tullut himpun laatutietoisemmaksi polkujen suhteen.

----------


## Hippo

Mie olen tuommoisella "putsannut" lähipolkuja pariin otteeseen... Nelisenkymmentä kiloa lisää iloa. Tulee sievät reunat polkuihin.

----------


## Juniper

Fiilistelyä Aulangolla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

Aamulla taas pidennetty työmatkafiilistely:
Melko heviä settiä vaikkei edes painoja perässä roikkunu.  :Vink:

----------


## Jukka:A

Eilen piti yrittää vähän vaihtelua työmatkaan kelvien ulkopuolella. Ei ollut meren ranta kovinkaan optimaalinen ajoalusta, mutta hauskaa oli silti:

----------


## Kemizti

Tänään oli ajelua postikorttimaisemissa, lumiset puut roikku polkujen päällä ja varovasti sateli uutta lunta, -1 ja hyvä ajoseura kruunas lenkin..

----------


## Läskimasa

Syöte-infoo: 

Käväsin Ahmatuvalla. Ura Annintuvalta Toraslammelle päin oli kova ja hyvä, eri helppo maanantai-iltaan verrattuna. Käännyin siitä Ahmatuvalle päin Koiratuvan piston jälkeen. Alkuun ok, parit vanhat läskinjäljet, mut suolla ylämäkeen ei enää edennyt. 😞Tunkaten pitkä pätkä suon yli ja metsään päästyä tuli kohta lanakelkka vastaan. Jututin hetken kuskia, tuumas että ajaa Rytivaaralle asti ja huomenna tamppaa lanalla painot päällä saman reitin. No, ei muuta kuin eteenpäin. Toivotonta touhua kun pinta on 10 cm syvään yhtä lumimössöö, alamäkeen justjust pääsee mutta ei ees tasasella. 😓 No, Ahmatuvalle oli enää puol kilsaa. 

Breikin jälkeen kohti Ylpiätupaa, mutta eihän sitä baanaa aja erkkikään pyörällä. 😣 Yhtä soosia, jalka uppoo jopa 20 cm syvään kun pyörää talutat. Ei muuta kuin takaisin Ahmatuvalle ja latu-uraa pitkin kohti Välitupaa kun tuntui että olin motissa. No siitä vähän ennen sitten taas uralle, siitäkin oli lanakelkka käynyt vetämässä pinnan muussiksi, mutta alamäkeehän se siitä takaisinpäin ja pääsi kyllä ajamaan ongelmitta. Ja Annintuvalle menevä pätkä kantoi hyvin edelleen vaikka pintakerros olikin taas hieman pehmeä. 
http://julkaisut.metsa.fi/assets/pdf...alvireitit.pdf

Palautetta Metsähallitukselle: Hiukan vois enemmän noita reittejä ajaa ihan vaikka vaan kelkalla. Nytkin oli tuo Ahmatuvalle menevä pätkä varmaan koko viikon ollut ajamatta vaikka lunta tullut joka päivä pikkuisen lisää. Tuo lana vaan peuhoo pinnan muussiksi eikä tamppaa nimeksikään. Parempi kuin keskittyisivät vain tamppaamaan eikä muussais pintaa. 200 litran tynnyrin kun valais täyteen betonia ja akseli siitä läpi. Sillä kun tamppailis kelkan perässä kerran päivässä niin olispa hyvä.

Mut siis viikonlopuks saattaa olla kaikki reitit ok kunnossa kunhan tamppaantuu ja kovenee yöpakkasilla. 👍

----------


## artzi

Edellisenä päivänä en pysynyt oikein Jakke81:n tunkkausvauhdissa  :Sarkastinen:   Kävin tänään aamulla vielä ajelemassa koiraurat ennen poistumista muihin maisemiin, hienoa oli! Koirahemmot olivat oikein ystävällisiä, ja koirat ihan täpinöissään, juuri lähdössä ekalle ajelulle. Ovat näemmä jo joutuneet siirtämään joen ylityspaikkaa pikkuisen, vettä pukkaa jäälle tms.

----------


## Jakke81

> Syöte-infoo: 
> 
> Käväsin Ahmatuvalla. Ura Annintuvalta Toraslammelle päin oli kova ja hyvä, eri helppo maanantai-iltaan verrattuna. Käännyin siitä Ahmatuvalle päin Koiratuvan piston jälkeen. Alkuun ok, parit vanhat läskinjäljet, mut suolla ylämäkeen ei enää edennyt. Tunkaten pitkä pätkä suon yli ja metsään päästyä tuli kohta lanakelkka vastaan. Jututin hetken kuskia, tuumas että ajaa Rytivaaralle asti ja huomenna tamppaa lanalla painot päällä saman reitin. No, ei muuta kuin eteenpäin. Toivotonta touhua kun pinta on 10 cm syvään yhtä lumimössöö, alamäkeen justjust pääsee mutta ei ees tasasella.  No, Ahmatuvalle oli enää puol kilsaa. 
> 
> Breikin jälkeen kohti Ylpiätupaa, mutta eihän sitä baanaa aja erkkikään pyörällä.  Yhtä soosia, jalka uppoo jopa 20 cm syvään kun pyörää talutat. Ei muuta kuin takaisin Ahmatuvalle ja latu-uraa pitkin kohti Välitupaa kun tuntui että olin motissa. No siitä vähän ennen sitten taas uralle, siitäkin oli lanakelkka käynyt vetämässä pinnan muussiksi, mutta alamäkeehän se siitä takaisinpäin ja pääsi kyllä ajamaan ongelmitta. Ja Annintuvalle menevä pätkä kantoi hyvin edelleen vaikka pintakerros olikin taas hieman pehmeä. 
> http://julkaisut.metsa.fi/assets/pdf...alvireitit.pdf
> 
> Palautetta Metsähallitukselle: Hiukan vois enemmän noita reittejä ajaa ihan vaikka vaan kelkalla. Nytkin oli tuo Ahmatuvalle menevä pätkä varmaan koko viikon ollut ajamatta vaikka lunta tullut joka päivä pikkuisen lisää. Tuo lana vaan peuhoo pinnan muussiksi eikä tamppaa nimeksikään. Parempi kuin keskittyisivät vain tamppaamaan eikä muussais pintaa. 200 litran tynnyrin kun valais täyteen betonia ja akseli siitä läpi. Sillä kun tamppailis kelkan perässä kerran päivässä niin olispa hyvä.
> 
> Mut siis viikonlopuks saattaa olla kaikki reitit ok kunnossa kunhan tamppaantuu ja kovenee yöpakkasilla. 



Rakentavaa palautetta reiteistä kannattanee antaa suoraan syötteen luontokeskukselle tai vaikka syötteen kansallispuiston facebook sivujen kautta.

Itse olen useinkin (yleisesti hyvässä) käynyt keskustelemassa luontokeskuksella. Tosin nyt nämä kelit on olleet aika vaativat ja resurssit metsähallituksella on rajalliset. 

Suoraura toraslammelle on kovempi koska sitä käyttää monet muutkin paljon esim. syötteen eräpalvelut.

Itsellekin urien kovuus eilen oli pettymys, mutta kuuluu talvi harrastuksen asiaan. Silti löytyi paljon ajettavaa uraa

----------


## Jakke81

> Edellisenä päivänä en pysynyt oikein Jakke81:n tunkkausvauhdissa



Koitin pitää reippaan tahdin vähällä vaatetuksella. Noilla tienoilla mitä kuvassa , suon reunassa juoksi iso komea kettu täydessä talvi turkissa. Taisi olla kolmas kerta tälle talvea syötteellä kun ketun näen.

----------


## Shamus

Turussa on lunta !  :Hymy:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

^Nätti kuva!  :Hymy:

----------


## macci

Takametsässä on aina hyvä fiilis

----------


## a-o

> Vitsi sä oot a-o sekasin :-D 
>    Silleen sopivasti.




Voi kiitos! 

Eilen jatkui sama ralli testiradalla, olipa mukava tehdä vetoja kun oli tasattu baana :Hymy:

----------


## Dalmore

Kummallinen valoilmiö nosti tänään fiilistä entisestään.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Alkaa oleen Talven meininki Keski-Suomessa ✌😊🔝

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mäkipete

Viikon verran satanu lunta ja tänään pilvetön taivas niin pitihän se käydä ajamassa vaikka raskas keli olikin. 


Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

Niin sulkkua!

----------


## Huggu

Tuli vihdoinkin korkattua Kauniaisten Kasavuori tänään. Oli ihan julmetun mukava mesta. Yli 11 kilometriä tuli runtattua polkuja sikin sokin.

----------


## Jopo81

Kelit kohallaan täälläkin päin ja mulla läski huollossa vielä viikonlopun yli 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## heccu

Ei tolla Ladalla voi viilistellä, se on aina kumollaan ja ratti väärinpäin  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## T.K.

Läski sai uuden tangon ja polkimet. Huomenna tiedossa piiiiitkä työpäivä ennen ku pääsee testaamaan.  

Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk

----------


## S.S

Piti käydä eilen vähän fiilistelemässä, viimeksi ajanut pari kuukautta sitten. Vähän oli myös antifiilistelyä, kun tubeless ei pitänyt ja pääsi pumppuhommiin pariin otteeseen.

----------


## Odottakaa

Loistava sää ja hienot polut.

----------


## PTS

> Loistava sää ja hienot polut.



Juuri näin.

----------


## Ekke

> Turussa on lunta !



Täälläki on! \o/

----------


## ealex

Hieno keli tänään Tampereella:


Kun pyörä seisoi hetken, niin auringon puolelta lumet sulivat, eli kevät on tulossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## maapaa

> Hieno keli tänään Tampereella:



Mikäs keula tuossa on?

----------


## Mika K

> Täälläki on! \o/



Laitahan fillaria sinne poluille, ettei tartte noin puhtaana siin nojailla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ekke

> Laitahan fillaria sinne poluille, ettei tartte noin puhtaana siin nojailla



Älä ny ku vaivalla kannoin sen tohon ettei renkaat sotkeentunu  :Leveä hymy:  Huomenna taas tekeen polkuja, tänään ei ehtiny enempää fiilisteleen  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Olipas eilen tuhnu keli Syötteellä ja sitäpaitsi tuli valittua ihan väärä reitti...

----------


## jcool



----------


## jcool

Syötteelä oli vissin ajanut pienempikin nakki ja näytti siltä, että oli kääntynyt takaisin tai löytänyt paremmat reitit. Minulla lähinnä nauratti kun trek kaverit kynti reittiä kuin peltoa ja oma elopaino oli just sen 10kg kevyempi ja rengas kantoi juuri ja juuri. Ilmanpaineet oli ihan lussu tasolla ja silti takapaa tipahteli, mutta keula oli vielä ilman luikertelua.

edit...eilen sen huomasi, että sisäkumillinen pyörä luikersi meistä eniten. Eli eilen tubeless oli kyllä merkittävä etu läskeilyssä, suosittelen!

----------


## ealex

> Mikäs keula tuossa on?



Carver O'Beast: http://carverbikes.com/parts/forks/new-fork-2/

----------


## maapaa

^ Tattis!!

----------


## Ekke

Nyt on taas renkaat "sotkettu", mukavaa oli ja aurinkokin paistoi kerrankin.. Joku jossain joskus kyseli että voiko semmosta ja tämmöstä kelkanjälkeä  ajaa.. tää kuva vastaa siihen aika hyvin, pari pyörän mittaa aikasemmin kantoi ihan  hyvin, sitten taas ei "yhtään":



Melko mahdotonta siis sanoa, tuosta ei lie ollut ajettu kuin yhdesti. Mutta olipa vain taas tullu uutta lunta.. kaikki viime viikonlopun jäljet oli kadonnu, joten annoin periksi kun ei ollut koiranulkoiluttajista ollut yhtään apua ja keskityin fiilisteleen kelkanjälkiä. Turha niille on polkuja tehdä kun ei kerran kelpaa. Itselleni alkaa liika lumi olla jo liikaa, etenki tuommonen pakkashöttö. Ei kulje umpisessa nii ei kulje.  :Hymy:

----------


## stumpe

Onko farley vitoses pikalinkut molemmissa päädyissä?

----------


## Jahvetti

Hyvät talvipolut oli kasavuorella

----------


## bouncer

komia rivistö eilisestä yhteisajosta =)

----------


## Keimo

Mukava keli oli läskeillä!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

Meni viikonloppu ihan läskiksi

Eilen


Tänään

----------


## T.K.

Olipa mahtava sää ja polut taas huippukunnossa. Pitkästä aikaa tuli käytyä jäällä. Nähtävästi Oulun edustan jäätilanne on taas hyvä.  

Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk

----------


## Huggu

Kerrassaan mahtava keli oli tänään.

----------


## mni



----------


## jcool

> Onko farley vitoses pikalinkut molemmissa päädyissä?



Vakio 5:ssa on pikalinkku edessä.

----------


## moraff

Eiliseltä

----------


## 7-spoke

Mukavoo ku joku käy kelkkomassa polkuja kuosiin mutta vähemmän mukavoo kun konepyöräilijä käy kuopimassa jatkuvaa shikaania suorille...

----------


## T.K.

^ Täällä törmätty kans konepyöräilijöiden jälkiin. On se kumma ku eivät osaa ajaa suoraan. 😣

Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk

----------


## willes

> Syötteelä oli vissin ajanut pienempikin nakki ja näytti siltä, että oli kääntynyt takaisin tai löytänyt paremmat reitit. Minulla lähinnä nauratti kun trek kaverit kynti reittiä kuin peltoa ja oma elopaino oli just sen 10kg kevyempi ja rengas kantoi juuri ja juuri. Ilmanpaineet oli ihan lussu tasolla ja silti takapaa tipahteli, mutta keula oli vielä ilman luikertelua.
> 
> edit...eilen sen huomasi, että sisäkumillinen pyörä luikersi meistä eniten. Eli eilen tubeless oli kyllä merkittävä etu läskeilyssä, suosittelen!



Saa antaa vinkkejä niistä paremmista reiteistä, just laskeuduttiin tänne ja olisi viikon aikana tarkoitus ehtiä vähän ajelemaankin.

----------


## palikka86

Ajeltiin tänään Säkylässä vähän isommalla porukalla

----------


## Jukkis

> ^ Täällä törmätty kans konepyöräilijöiden jälkiin. On se kumma ku eivät osaa ajaa suoraan. 😣



Jep, toiset ne vaan eivät osaa ajaa tai sitten eivät ole vielä älynneet, että rangaspaineitakin pitäis joskus säädellä,,,

----------


## Ski

> Saa antaa vinkkejä niistä paremmista reiteistä, just laskeuduttiin tänne ja olisi viikon aikana tarkoitus ehtiä vähän ajelemaankin.



Luontokeskuksen kautta ajamaan, sieltä voi kysyä missä lana on vasta käyny. Ilmeisesti on käyny Rytivaarassa asti ihan tänään. 

Isosyöte Hotellilta voi tiedustella safarireitin kuntoa, siitä reitistä ei oo karttaa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mäkipete

Kylläpä pölisi puuteri näin pakkaspäivänä.










Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jupe

> Ajeltiin tänään Säkylässä vähän isommalla porukalla



Ilmoitellaanko näistä ajeluista jossakin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## willes

Pikkufiilistelyt täällä syötteellä tänään

----------


## markkinn

> Pikkufiilistelyt täällä syötteellä tänään



Ajoitkos ihan aamusta? Jonkun jäljet meni tuvalle. Oli kyllä fiilistelyt kaukana sitä mäkeä kavutessa. Tai fiilishän se on paskafiiliskin..

----------


## a-o

> Kylläpä pölisi puuteri näin pakkaspäivänä.



Nyt on sen verran vauhdikkaan näköistä baanaa, että pakko kysyä: missä ajoitte?


Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mäkipete

> Nyt on sen verran vauhdikkaan näköistä baanaa, että pakko kysyä: missä ajoitte?
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Syväsenvaaran lintutornilta kaupungin suuntaan lasetella menemään. Rovaniemellä siis. 

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## willes

> Ajoitkos ihan aamusta? Jonkun jäljet meni tuvalle. Oli kyllä fiilistelyt kaukana sitä mäkeä kavutessa. Tai fiilishän se on paskafiiliskin..



Iltapäivällä vasta viiden maissa. Ihmettelin itsekin kun pyörä kulki tahmeasti kunnes kämpillä katsoin korkeuskäppyröitä  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

ICT Hulluttelu jatkuu  :Hymy: 



Kiitos ja anteeksi!

----------


## brilleaux



----------


## Mika K

Mahtava lana a-o:lla! Pientä tuotekehittelyä viel ja noita jokaisen perään ni alkaa syntyä sitä polkua. Travoltallekin vois tehdä yhden  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Mahtava lana a-o:lla! Pientä tuotekehittelyä viel ja noita jokaisen perään ni alkaa syntyä sitä polkua. Travoltallekin vois tehdä yhden



Juu, ei mahda ahdistaa hiihtäjiä eikä kelkkailjoita, kun on omat rännit ajettavana!

Oli kyllä yllättävän kevyt vetää.

----------


## Hippo

Mikäs tuo oikein on?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Hienoa jälkeä a-o:n lanalla.

Oletko miettinyt mitä voi tapahtua seuraavaksi?

Pian voit kohdata hienolla polullasi jonkun hiihtäjän ja silloin kaikki ei välttämättä suju hyvässä hengessä.

----------


## T.K.

> Juu, ei mahda ahdistaa hiihtäjiä eikä kelkkailjoita, kun on omat rännit ajettavana!
> 
> Oli kyllä yllättävän kevyt vetää.



Missäpäin se on käynyt lanaamassa? Näin äkkiä katsottuna näyttäis Koskelan meluvallin polulta.

----------


## a-o

> Mikäs tuo oikein on?



Pikkupuuhastelua, polkukeijun pitää yrittää pitää urakka-alue kunnossa.





> Hienoa jälkeä a-o:n lanalla.
> 
> Oletko miettinyt mitä voi tapahtua seuraavaksi?
> 
> Pian voit kohdata hienolla polullasi jonkun hiihtäjän ja silloin kaikki ei välttämättä suju hyvässä hengessä.



Meillä täällä Oulussa on hiihtämiseen niin hienot ladut, että ei noilla läskiurilla viihdy kuin koiranulkoiluttajat, kävelijät, polkujuoksijat ja tietty pyörät (kapea- ja leveärenkaiset sulassa sovussa)





> Missäpäin se on käynyt lanaamassa? Näin äkkiä katsottuna näyttäis Koskelan meluvallin polulta.



Nämä on Kiviharju/Tahkokangas/Iinatti akselilla.

----------


## T.K.

^ OK. Hyvännäköistä baanaa tulee.  :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Oli pakko napata kuva aamun halo-ilmiöstä, oli todella hienot ja pitkäkestoiset. Tästä kuvasta vajaan puolentunnin kuluttua kun sain haettua pyörän ja pääsin lenkille oli ilmiö jo katoamassa.


by Optiflow, on Flickr
Ei näy kuvissa mutta jostain syystä paikallinen kelkkaura oli ajettu latukoneella tasaiseksi, ilmeisesti eilen. Pääsin ajamaan neitseelliselle leveälle baanalle ekana 14km verran  :Kieli pitkällä: . Ei yhtän kelkan jälkeä... Eipä ole tämmöistä herkkua osunut vielä koskaan omalle kohdalle. Vain parissa kohdassa oli koiran ulkoiluttajat rei'ittänyt uraa parin sadan metrin matkalla. Muuten paikalliset polut on lähes ajokelvottomassa kunnossa. Liian vähän kulkijoita, eikä itsekkään kerkiä pakkaamaan siihen tahtiin kun lunta on tullut.

----------


## Tank Driver

Goatse in the sky!

----------


## Ansis

Oli eilen mahtava ilma ulkoiluttaa karhunvatukkaa

----------


## star trek

Tollanen fiilistelykuva Vuoksen rannalta.

----------


## T.K.

Tuollanen pikku fiilistelylenkki tuli heitettyä. Alkaa kelit olla parhaimmillaan. Ja jäällä hyvä ajaa ainaki Oulun edustalla. 





Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk

----------


## Mäkipete

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mäkipetellä eri hienoja ja vauhdikkaita kuvia, peukku!

----------


## Odottakaa

@Mäkipete Me Likes!

----------


## Hippo

> Pikkupuuhastelua, polkukeijun pitää yrittää pitää urakka-alue kunnossa.



Juu, mutta tuo vimpain? Löytyykö tuommoinen jostain valmihina vai pittääkö ite värkätä vanhasta pesukoneesta tms? Tääl olis toinen polkupöhlö ja Ouluitäkoillisen polut takapihalla. Voisin jotain vastaavaa harrastaa. Mukuloiden veto kelkassa on aikas saatanan raskasta, ja lanausjälki häviää tuolle 17-85.

----------


## jcool

Mäkipetellä jo kohta liian hauskaa :-) Ohessa omaa fiilistelyä...

----------


## jcool

Oli jo liian hauskaa, kun meinas koko ajan lähteä lapasesta. Vaikka videosta ei näy, niin reitti on kova vaan keskeltä. Nauroin jo etukäteen kenellä haukkaa ekaksi jossakin mutkassa :-)

----------


## Ski

Saakeli saakeli saakeli mahtavaa !!!!!!
Terveiset sairasvuoteelta! Laita lisää nauruvideoita !!

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Taimo M.

Et ole ainut...

----------


## willes

> Oli jo liian hauskaa, kun meinas koko ajan lähteä lapasesta. Vaikka videosta ei näy, niin reitti on kova vaan keskeltä. Nauroin jo etukäteen kenellä haukkaa ekaksi jossakin mutkassa :-)



Kattelin noita jälkiä ja ihmettelin mitä on mahtanut tapahtua, no nyt sekin selvis  :Hymy:

----------


## t3mppu

> Oli jo liian hauskaa, kun meinas koko ajan lähteä lapasesta. Vaikka videosta ei näy, niin reitti on kova vaan keskeltä. Nauroin jo etukäteen kenellä haukkaa ekaksi jossakin mutkassa :-)



Heh, kiva että muitakin naurattaa lenkillä.

Etenkin tuossa lopun sumassa alkoi itseäkin naurattaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Lomalla...

----------


## bouncer

Makia ilta ajella raskaan päivän jälkeen =)

----------


## drzilton

Läskimediaa Tampereelta

----------


## PK1

Hiki tuli!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kiva video ✌☺👊🔝

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukkis

^^ Tuollaisessa kohdassa en kyllä ajais kun ei siinä voi ajaa 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Paxi

"Kansiremontin" jalkeen ensimmaisen kerran satulassa eilen. Vaikka ajettiin vaan tasasella ja puhtaalla kelvilla, oli fiilikset aika korkealla.

----------


## Yussu

> ICT Hulluttelu jatkuu 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiitos ja anteeksi!



Paljonko tuossa on painoa?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## a-o

> Paljonko tuossa on painoa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Tämä oli tällainen nopea prototyyppi, kun halusin kokeilla onnistuuko lumisateiden jälkeen kapeaksi menneiden polkujen levittäminen.

Eli kaksi lautaa, n. 120cm, lanan sisäleveys n. 30cm.

Huomioitavaa/parannettavaa:
-nokassa saisi olla vähän teroitetut leikkurit
-nokassa pitää olla joku kaari, joka estää puuhun tökkäämisen
-plaston aura oli hyvä, mutta hajosi aurausvallin ylityksessä.
-ilman auraa lana on ihan hervoton ja ei pysy suunnassa
-vetopiste ok noin
-painona oli 3 kartinauton rengasta ja lapsen pään kokoinen kivi. Painoa voisi olla enemmän.
-hoiti homman, eli levitti uran
-oli kohtuullisen kevyt vetää
-veto onnistui kuormaliina+sisuri yhdistelmällä

----------


## Jukkis

^ If I was you ottaisin reilusti käyttöön telaketjuvetoisen 3-vaihe lumilingon. Tulis nättiä baanaa vaivattomasti 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Ekke

^ Mimmonen on 3-vaihelinko?  :Nolous: 

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Siinä on roikka perässä. Tulee lyhkänen polku kun 5x2,5 mm^2 on kiinni kivijalassa.  :No huh!:

----------


## a-o

Mun tallissa oli vain muutama lauta, akkuporakone ja kaksi kättä, ei 3 vaihe  linkoa eikä varsinkaan kolmen kilometrin roikkaa.  Tuo lana kulki kuitenkin 9km reilussa tunnissa ja jälkikin oli ihan jees.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Tuo lana kulki kuitenkin 9km reilussa tunnissa ja jälkikin oli ihan jees.
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hyvän polun lisäksi oli varmasti aika tehokas lenkki noin niinkuin harjoituksen kannalta.

----------


## Ski

No ihan varmasti ! 
On husky koiria, myski härkiä ja sitte on Lana-Antti !

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

Nyt on läski fiilis.  :Nolous:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V-P.V

_​drzilton_:in videossa hyvä flow. Tuollaista läskeilyä voisin (jos osaisin) harrastaa itsekkin!

----------


## OKS

> Nyt on läski fiilis.



Nyt sitten fiiliskommentteja esiin.

----------


## Antza44

^^^Nyt on Ekke kompliitti Borow nätti. Mun silmään se on ollut Salsan speksaamana jotenkin ei minkään näköinen. 
Kyllä täälä on ainakin kelit pakkas kelkka urilla, missä ajettu kerran tai kaksi siinä kiikun kaakun, että 4.8"/80mm vanne kantaa 100 kg kuskia. 0.25 bar huitella menee, mutta on noille isomuksille tilaus olemassa missä ei kovia pohjia ole ja kuskit on muuta, kuin höyheniä täynnä :Nolous: .

----------


## Tank Driver

Oisko eka fillari, johon noi hirvitykset sopii? Ja vieläpä hienosti.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Nyt on läski fiilis.



Oikee valinta noi PSC:t, kivasti kontrastia tuohon muuhun mustaan.

Mites ketjulinja -16 mallissa?




> Oisko eka fillari, johon noi hirvitykset sopii?



Mitä meinaat ekalla johon sopii?

----------


## Tank Driver

Meinaan jotta rumat renkaat. Tähän pyörään istuu kivasti.

----------


## Ekke

Reilu tunti fiilistelty pimeässä, jäi semmonen maku että paremmin kulkis 2x2XL mitä 2xLou. Ja paremmin mitä päivällä sekarengastuksella kun oli vielä Lou takana. Ei yllättäen mitkään jumalrenkaat noikaan, tunkata sai mutta vähemmän kuin Lou-parilla.

Mutta jotenki oli helpompi ajaa pehmeällä vaikka oli isommat paineet kuin Loulla viimeksi. Ainakin näppituntumalla, jäi mittaamatta kun näytti mittari taas nollaa, lienee sipannut. Mut jatkan lisäjutut oikeisiin topikkeihin..  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Tuli fiilisteltyä tuota Vuoden Retkikohde 2016 -kilpaiun voittajaa elikkäs Raahen saaristoa.
http://www.messukeskus.com/Sites4/Go...etkikohde.aspx


Aika pehmeenä oli kelkkaurat ja lumi ei kantanu yhtään. Viikolla oli vielä toisin. Toki teitäkin tuonne oli aurattu ja latuja ajettu.
Savuporokeitto ja tyrnimehu oli aikas namia saaressa nautittuna :9
Vastaan tuli muitakin läskikuskeja. Osa vuokraläskeillä (White Litejä näkyvät olevan). Onki mainio paikka testailla. Voi vaan olla kallis testaus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Kelvi kateissa





Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## MARA84

Tunteroinen vierähti tuossa läskeillessä taas uudella löytämälläni metsähakkuuaukolla koneen uria kierrellessä.

----------


## jonihom

Vähän on harmaa keli mut ei haittaa läskeilijää!!  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Jälkiäni seuraamaan lähtenyt "liikunnallista" hiihtolomaa viettänyt mönkkärikuski joutui nöyrtymään ja kääntymään ympäri siinä kun mulla hakkuualueen alkaessa vasta lystinpito alkoi 








Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## Hääppönen

Please, älä postaile Borealiksen kuvia tänne. Joka kerta aiheuttaa hankintakuumetta.  :Cool:

----------


## JTeppo

Local highway

----------


## Gargamel

Flowpolkua sivurinteessä hyvällä sykkeellä, ja sitten lopulta kun eturengas lähtee alta, niin mustarastas laulaa keräillessäni itseäni pystyyn



Vanteissa oli muuten huomattavaa epätasapainoa, alkoi siirtymillä jo häiritsemään niin että piti putsata.

----------


## Jukkis

> ^ Mimmonen on 3-vaihelinko?



Onhan näitä  :Hymy: 
http://www.nettikone.com/cub-cadet/5...uutuus/1221709

----------


## Ski

Syötteellä. Ihanaa.

----------


## a-o

Erilaista yöelämää Levillä

----------


## Ski

Trek Farley matkalla kummituskukkulalle ....

----------


## Kemizti

Voihan aurinkoinen keli sentään.. 




ja vielä jälki; https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1078354137

----------


## reappear

Pientä esifiilistelyä tähän väliin:

----------


## Kemizti

No mutta, sattuipa sopivalle päivälle..  :Vink:

----------


## Ski

Melkein Iso-Syötteen päällä  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Melkein Iso-Syötteen päällä



Taitaa polvi olla jo ajokunnossa?

----------


## Ski

> Taitaa polvi olla jo ajokunnossa?



Kunhan ei tartte kävellä. Ajaminen on varsin ok, mutta rasittava vamma kertakaikkiaan. Jäi tuokin mäki ajamatta....  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Melkein Iso-Syötteen päällä



Kaaduitko? :-)

----------


## Ski

> Kaaduitko? :-)



ja pahasti !  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Kätkätunturi dh

----------


## jpf

^Tuonne (Leville) suuntaan auton aikaisin lauantaina aamulla, mukaan otan luistelusukset, alamäkisukset ja Farleyn  :Hymy:  Näillä varusteilla pitäisi riittää harrastamista viikoksi.

----------


## reappear

Nonnih! Tulihan se valmiiks kun vähän tuunaili. Ehti käydä vähän pyörähtämässä metsässäkin vaikka pimeää olikin. Ellei joku ole jo piilotellut tällaista pidempään niin uskaltaisin sanoa että "EKA!". Barbegazikin mahtuu taakse nätisti vaikka kiekko on etummaisimmassa asennossa. 

Eroa vakioon on:
-SLX takavaihtaja
-32t NW eturatas
-SLX jarrut
-BG ja VH rengastuksena

Nuo Other Brother Darryl -vanteet ovat kyllä aika loistavat. Renkaat menevät todella nätisti paikoilleen. Pitänee vkloppuna vääntää tubelekseksi varmaan. Vakiona tuli Kendan DH sisurit. 

Painoa tuolla setillä L-kokoisella rungolla 15kg tasan.

----------


## Plus



----------


## Jopo81

Aissaatans... Huomenna saa valkolaisen kotiin. Sit alkaa taas spämmääminen tähän ketjuun viimeistään perjantaina  

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VitaliT

Joko näky? 
  Suositelkaa nyt joku toimiva kuvaa palvelu.

----------


## artzi

> Joko näky? 
>   Suositelkaa nyt joku toimiva kuvaa palvelu.



Tällaisille tilapäiskuville http://imgur.com/ 

Sulla on siellä tämä kuvana
http://i2.aijaa.com/b/00183/14120380...aa17e5beb417be

Tämän kopioin aijaasta kuvaa klikkaamalla, hiiren oikean kautta kuvan osoitteen joka toimii, mutta tuo kuva on turhan iso foorumille. Olisiko siellä pienempää kuvakokoa? Leveys 1024 on riittävä täällä. 
http://i3.aijaa.com/b/00918/14120378.jpg

----------


## Ski

Bongattu After GoExpo at Iso-Syöte

----------


## VitaliT

Kiitos artzi, nyt toimi

----------


## moraff

Vitali, mikä tuo keula tuossa sun läskissä on?

----------


## VitaliT

moraff: suojat peittävät sopivasti nimen  :Vink: 
 se on German:A Flame, johon laitettu carverin suojat.
http://carverbikes.com/parts/accesso...nchion-guards/

----------


## Jukkis

^ Toistatuhatta ekua haarukasta, herran jumala kun nyt Läski Lada jalkosensa välissä kiviä ja kantoja kiertävää persaukista ihmetyttää,,,

----------


## Blackborow

> ^ Toistatuhatta ekua haarukasta, herran jumala kun nyt Läski Lada jalkosensa välissä kiviä ja kantoja kiertävää persaukista ihmetyttää,,,



Tuskin tuo vaihteistokaan järin halpa on  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

Raskasta oli...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vitalilla näyttäis olevan nyt ne saksalaiset jarrutkin paikalla. Aika vaikee enää parantaa kokoonpanoa.

----------


## moraff

Katos Vitalilla on kaikki herkut, carbondrive ja pinion  oikein!

----------


## VitaliT

Oikeastaan olen nin köyhä että minulla ei ole edes ajokorttia  :Hymy:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Hieno on Vitalin menopeli! Uskaltaako sitä tiedustella paljonko tolla pelillä oli hintaa? Tuo perusmallikin tavallisella Bluto-keulalla on reilusti yli kolme tonnia, ja tossa on viellä kalliimpaa palikkaa kiinni.  :Cool:

----------


## moraff

Bluton vois kyllä itellekin investoida

----------


## VitaliT

Sitä on rakennettu jo 5 kuukauden aikana, jotkut palikat vaihtuneet jotkut odottavat vaihtoa. Ja se maksoi muutaman kuukauden palkan verran.

----------


## Tank Driver

Se on hieno laite tuo. Ajjettä!

----------


## HC Andersen

Vitalin molemmat läskit herättää vahvaa omistamisen halua.

----------


## mutanaama

Hiano on, ei taida kovin montaa löytyä pohjolasta  :Hymy:

----------


## VitaliT

voi vitsi kun o katelista porukka  :Hymy: 
  en luovu yhdistekään, eli saate unelmoida rauhassa. Muta jos tulen vastan halukkaat saavat kokeilla, tai ainakin ihastella sivusta.

  jarrut kuin jarrut, ihan perus kama.

----------


## Ski

wow hieno !!!!!!

----------


## stuugi

Terveisiä Haukiputaalta. Vielä ei pääse uimaan.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Bulkkipyörät kaikki vihreitä, pinkkejä ja keltaisia, sitten tuommonen esiintyy räikeässä camo-värissä. En uskaltaisi kepilliselle laskeutua satulasta ettei mene hukkaan, mutta siinähän onkin hissi.
On kyllä heteromiehekkäästi nätti.

----------


## Jukkis

Fiilistelyä tämäkin,,, Lumitilanne on täällä Pohjois-Lohjalla jo varsin olematon, metsässä ehkä kymmenisen senttiä. Eilen plussakelissä tuli noita itse aiemmin ajettuja jälkiä ja osin ajamattomia polkuja koluttua ja puoltoistatuntisen ajelun jälkeen kylätietä takas. Tunnelma oli kuin olis ollut jarru päällä tai vaihtoehtoisesti paksuilu-urani ekä flätti ja eturengas tyhjenemässä. Pihalla sitten selvis, että oli vain kertynyt noita pyöriviä massoja lisää ja itse kevennysrei'itetty vanne, 4" Liteskin JJ ja alle 200 grammainen sisuri yhteispainoltaan "hieman" pulskistunut.
Takavanteessa sama tilanne, mutta paino meni yli tuon keittiövaa'an 5 kilon käsityskyvyn 
Tosin takana tuo Nate, kun neitsytnappulaisella JeeJee-renkaalla etenkään takana ei näissä maisemissa paljon juhlita kun ylämäet on tarkoitus ajaa eikä kävellä. Patikkaretket sitten erikseen, mutta silloin kun pyöräillään, pysytään pyörän selässä 






Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Jukkis

Onneksi harrastaa voi monella tasolla  Itse olen jo viidenkymmenen ja krematorion välisellä taipaleella ja olen kakarasta asti pyöräillyt. Tekniikka ei ole kuitenkaan fillareissa sen paremmin kuin autoissakaan koskaan kiinnostanut, vaikka jälkimmäisellä tulee 50 tkm ajettua vuodessa. Pääasia, että pääsee eteenpäin ja omasta mielestäni asiallisen vaivattomasti. Kolme autoa taloudessa ympärivuotisessa käytössä ja "uusin" niistä vuosmallia -98, vanhin -91 
Ja sitten kun asuu täällä missä minä eli Pohjois-Lohjalla, niin jengihän on niin turvenuijatasoa tietämykseltään, että ihan yhtä suurta ihmetystä niissä Siwan ulkopuolella herättää e-Villen fatbike kuin joku monen tonnin hiilari-ihme. Ylipäätään täällä on porukka niin pökkelöä, että ovat yhä siinä käsityksessä, että vain köyhät ja korttinsa juoneet pyöräilee. Eli täällä on turha unelmoida herättävänsä kateellisuutta munamankelilla 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## px

Tässäpä hieman toissapäivänä kuvattuja makupaloja huomisen *Syöte MTB Winter* -tapahtuman reitiltä:

----------


## brilleaux

> Takavanteessa sama tilanne, mutta paino meni yli tuon keittiövaa'an 5 kilon käsityskyvyn 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iKälättimellä



Kaikki on suhteellista. Jotkut jopa kuulemma tuijottelee tubeless-hommissa teippien painoon.  :Vink: 
Tai siihen painaako kumi kilon vai puoltoista.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä oli rankka vajaa nelituntinen. Eilen ajettu kelkkaura oli kyllä aivan huippu ajaa. Harmi et sitä oli vaan joku 500m koko lenkin aikana 

Jarrut pelas, mutta nyt paukkuu ajoittain ilmeisesti vapaaratas. Poljinkeskiö kun vaihdettiin uuteen vasta ja eka lenkki sillä niin tuskin sieltä kuuluu.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Timppa H

Täällä "Etelä"-Lohjalla on jo melkein kesä  :Vink:  Ja vanhemmat rouvat (siis ikäiseni) hymyilivät, näyttivät peukkua (mitä lie tarkoitti) ja kyselivät, että onko raskas polkea  :Leveä hymy: 

On täällä vielä lunta ja jäätäkin, iltapäivän puolella alkoi polut ja kuski pehmetä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voi mahoton, tuota Timpan kuvaa sehän on ihan kesäkuvan veroinen. 

Vitalilla on kyllä panostettu tuohon Nicolaihin

nimimerkki. raaskinko panostaa xt-jarruihin slx:n sijaan

----------


## px

Kontrastiksi Lohjalle muutaman minuutin vanha kuva Iso-Syötteeltä  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Kyllä on kamalaa Syötteellä, tässäpä vähän mukavampi talvimaisema Turkusesta    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## jcool

> Tässäpä hieman toissapäivänä kuvattuja makupaloja huomisen *Syöte MTB Winter* -tapahtuman reitiltä:



Jeps, huomenna nähdään. Flunssaa vielä päällä ja kesti tänään jo vähän ajaakin. Toivotaan, että pysyy hitaammassa porukassa mukana :-)

----------


## Jukkis

> Kaikki on suhteellista. Jotkut jopa kuulemma tuijottelee tubeless-hommissa teippien painoon. 
> Tai siihen painaako kumi kilon vai puoltoista.



Jep. Ja erityisen tärkeää on jättää Presta-venttiilistä hattu pois, koska se lisää turhaan pyöriviä massoja 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Jukkis

> Täällä "Etelä"-Lohjalla on jo melkein kesä



Joko Karkalissa kukkii vuokot 



Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Ski



----------


## jpf

Auton pakkaaminen alkoi huomista Levin matkaa varten.
Kiekot ja satula päätyivät suksiboksiin suksien päälle, mutta Farleyn seuraksi pitäisi vielä mahtua neljän matkalaisen vaatteet ja varusteet.

Tavaratilan siivottomaan kuntoon karvanneet nelijalkaiset jäävät tällä kertaa kotiin.

----------


## OKS

> Terveisiä Haukiputaalta.



Avaraa maisemaa. Näyttäisi olevan vettä jäällä, pääseekö ajelemaan?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> voi vitsi kun o katelista porukka 
>   en luovu yhdistekään, eli saate unelmoida rauhassa. Muta jos tulen vastan halukkaat saavat kokeilla, tai ainakin ihastella sivusta.
> 
>   jarrut kuin jarrut, ihan perus kama.



Haluaisitko selittää tälläiselle tyhmälle miksi kukaan ostaa tuollaisia +500€ jarruja joiden ovh on 900€? Mikä niistä tekee 900€/ arvoiset?

----------


## noniinno

^Minäkin ostaisin jos pystyisin. Ihan vaan siksi, kun pystyisin. Miksi ostaa Porschea kun Kiallakin pääsee:-)

----------


## Tank Driver

Voi ne olla ihan hyvät jarrutkin.

----------


## Shamus

Eikö se riitä että haluaa...

----------


## MRa

Ensin haluaa, sit tarvii. Sitten se summa on hävinnny luottokortilta ja kohta tulee seurantanumero... Näin se menee. Miksei saa ostaa mieluisia jos pystyy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## VitaliT

> Voi ne olla ihan hyvät jarrutkin.



 ja ne oikeasti ovat hyvät jarrut, niiden jälkien sramin XO ja formulan T1racing on semmoista tusina tavara. Suositellen kokeilla, modulaatiota sen veran että voi jakaa muille ja tehoa kuin jossain neljä mäntä dh jarruissa. Hinnalta taas ei paljon kalinpa kuin maguran mt8.


  Tänään oli oikeastaan kesä fiilikset.

----------


## Ekke

> Tai siihen painaako kumi kilon vai puoltoista.



2kg päälykumia + sisuri päälle.. aamusta nöyrtymään Syötteelle - saa poijjat noilla rullauskumeilla ihmetellä miks tää yks läski ei pysy mukana..  :Leveä hymy: 



Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stuugi

> Avaraa maisemaa. Näyttäisi olevan vettä jäällä, pääseekö ajelemaan?



Kelkanjälkiä olisi päässyt helposti vaikka ruotsiin asti. Vettä oli vaan tuossa rannassa. Kelkkareitin ulkopuolella olisi ollut liikaa lunta.

----------


## brilleaux

> Haluaisitko selittää tälläiselle tyhmälle miksi kukaan ostaa tuollaisia +500€ jarruja joiden ovh on 900€? Mikä niistä tekee 900€/ arvoiset?



Ei sitä tartte selittää. Eikä pidä.
Because they can.  :Vink: 

Vilkases vielä huvikseen mitä ne i9:n navat maksaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ansis

KillHilleihin saa läpinäkyvää jarruletkua joihin valmistajalta löytyy sävytettyjä jarrunesteitä. Rupesi kiinnostamaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leewi

> Haluaisitko selittää tälläiselle tyhmälle miksi kukaan ostaa tuollaisia +500€ jarruja joiden ovh on 900€? Mikä niistä tekee 900€/ arvoiset?



Tässä tiivistyy suomalaisuus. Silleen huonolla tavalla  :Irvistys:

----------


## VitaliT

Siihen on saatavilla jopa pimeässä hohtavat letkut  :Hymy: 

Ja voi kuvitella Porschen Ladan pelti vanteilla.

----------


## kmw

Vitalilla voorumin pähein läski. Ylivoimaisesti. Eikä edes kallis, vaikka se köyhästä siltä tuntuisikin. Rokrok.

Tänä aamuna ekat hankikannot ja voi veljet&siskot miten oli wow-zen-flow ihan tapissa. Lähdin liikkeelle ennen 06.00 ja huomenna reilusti aikaisemmin.

----------


## Bässi

Kill hillin kahvoissa on kevyt steampunk meininki, sopii Nicolaihin nätisti.
ja eikö ne sitten ole halvat jos 900 ovh ja saa 500€? Monta kertaa meinannu ostaa ferrarin mutta en ostanutkaan, säästetyillä rahoilla saakin helposti ostettua vaikka kokonaisen pyörän.
jarruista voisit kertoa joskus enemmänkin.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Nyt on fiilis katossa, vaikka ei olekkaan läskiä enää.. Onneksi tauko jää vain lyhyeksi ja tuollainen mustalainen on maksettu eilen ja lähtee ilmeisesti maanantaina ups:n kyydissä tulemaan Saksasta kohti Suomea.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Lienee tämä yksilö: http://www.bikesteelborrow.com/fat-b...-orange-custom
Ihan kivasti speksailtu. 👍 Oranssit navat sopii kuin nenä päähän tuohon mustaan. Hyvä löytö.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^ Lienee tämä yksilö: http://www.bikesteelborrow.com/fat-b...-orange-custom
> Ihan kivasti speksailtu. 👍 Oranssit navat sopii kuin nenä päähän tuohon mustaan. Hyvä löytö.



Joo sama pyörä kyseessä. Tuli vähän kiirus tilausnapin kanssa eilen, kun tosiaan yksi noita vain oli. Aluksi oli tarkoitus kuituiseen vaihtaa, mutta nää on näitä fiilisjuttuja.

----------


## tinke77

Toi on ihan törkeen siisti pyörä!

----------


## Plus

Ei näkynyt kelkkailijoita niin ei tullut kenellekään paha mieli. Voihan tästä silti joku täällä palstalla mielensä pahoittaa...

----------


## JPHEI

[IMG][/IMG]


Vihdoinkin sain rouvan kulkineen kasattua :Nolous: 

jostain syystä ei suostu lataamaan isompaa kuvaa :Vihainen:

----------


## lehtijussi

Maata näkyvissä, thanks arska!

----------


## Odottakaa

Mäki valloitettu.

----------


## Ski

Fiilistelijät munkkia syömässä, pyörät parkissa Ahmatuvalla Syötteellä

----------


## jcool

Hurjasti kiitoksia Syöte ajon puuhanneille ja vetäjille! Pääsin Trekillä Syötteen huipulle - en tosin ajamalla :-) Tappajanousu,,,

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Tässä tiivistyy suomalaisuus. Silleen huonolla tavalla



Ihan oikeasti mietin vain, että onko niissä jotain erikoisominaisuuksi kun ovat noin kalliit? Esim sähköistä lämpötila-anturointia tai nestejäähdytystä.  :Leveä hymy:  Paljon noi painaa verrattuna perus XT?

----------


## VitaliT

> Paljon noi painaa verrattuna perus XT?



E:177 T189 grammaa  :Hymy:  XTn painostaa ei o hajuakaan.

----------


## Kärrä

> Ihan oikeasti mietin vain, että onko niissä jotain erikoisominaisuuksi kun ovat noin kalliit? Esim sähköistä lämpötila-anturointia tai nestejäähdytystä.



Voisiko vaikkapa tuntumassa mahdollisesti olla eroja?  :Hymy:  Paria simpan mallia lyhyesti kokeilleena ei tulisi mieleenikään vaihtaa Hopeja niihin...Toki varmastikin makuasioita  :Hymy: 
Edit: Itsekin olisin kiitollinen, jos VitaliT kertoilisi kokemuksia noista jarruista.

----------


## macci

Harvinaisen hieno tuo valkoinen pikku-mukluk pari postausta ylempänä


Kaikki läskit tuli tänään ulkoilutettua. Hieno keli ja siellä täällä hankikantoa.

----------


## a-o

Kerranki mulla oli ajokavereita!





Kiva kun tulitte!

----------


## jcool

Syöte MTB winter 2016 video...

----------


## Larza

Oisko tuone syötteelle ollu kolme tuumasella rattaalla mitään asiaa? Nättiä on!

----------


## jcool

> Oisko tuone syötteelle ollu kolme tuumasella rattaalla mitään asiaa? Nättiä on!



Kyselin neli tuumaisilta miten menee ja tyytyväisiä olivat :-) Kai tuolla olis 3 tuumainenkin mennyt, jos kärjessä ajaa. Suositus on kyllä minun mielestä noin 4'' ja yli. Paremmilla keleillä ei ohuempi nakki olis varmaankaan ongelma, päinvastoin :-)

Sanonta kyllä menee; "läskimpi parempi" :-) Kyllä kateellisena katselin muutaman 5'' kuskin lähes tyhjäksi flatiksi laitettua rengas-sarjaa...

----------


## svheebo

Eilen kävin ensimmäisen pidemmän lenkin Fatboylla. Hienosti kulkee, vaan kyllähän kroppa huutaa hoosiannaa jäysjouston jälkeen. Fiilikset siis kuin olis turpaansa saanut  :Hymy:  Tänään tarvii ottaa pieni palauttelu Luutasuon maisemissa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Oisko tuone syötteelle ollu kolme tuumasella rattaalla mitään asiaa? Nättiä on!



Lyhyimmällä matkalla oli Krampus. Ei kuulemma ollut ongelmia. Omassa porukassa nelituumaiset kulki ongelmitta.

----------


## lateh86

Jopas oli mahtavat hankikannot täällä kaakon kulmalla, periaatteessa pystyit ajamaan missä halusit eikä upottanut ollenkaan!  Saimaalla oli avointa baanaa ja kelikin oli mainio 


Lähetetty iPöönistä

----------


## tinke77

> Jopas oli mahtavat hankikannot täällä kaakon kulmalla, periaatteessa pystyit ajamaan missä halusit eikä upottanut ollenkaan!  Saimaalla oli avointa baanaa ja kelikin oli mainio 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty iPöönistä



Missä päin kävit ajelemassa?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> musta taas hyvällä tavalla. tottakai kannattaa kyseenalaistaa hinta/laatusuhde.



Offtopic, mutta aika mielenkiintoista huomata kuinka vähän tavallinen pyöräilyä harrastamaton ihminen tietää polkupyöristä. Osa tiedosta on pyöräkaupan vääristyneitä sloganeita kuten: " Napavaihteet on parempia, huoltovapaampia ja helpompia kuin ketjuvaihteet" tai " sellanen läskipyörä on kamalan raskas ajaa" .

Olen myös saanut nähdä töissä aikamoisia katseita ja ilmeitä kun olen sanonut että maasturini maksoi noin tonnin. :O Ja pyöristä on hyvin vaikeaa edes yrittää keskustella asiallisesti, kun koitat selittää, että se 500€ Nishiki 14kg ei ehkä ole paras vaihtoehto, jos haluat alkaa ajamaan maantiellä lenkkejä. Jos ehdotat esim parin tontun kuitucrossia tai maantiepyörää niin yleensä kommentit ovat luokkaa: " Mitä hel''' järkeä on laittaa KAHTA TUHATTA EUROA POLKUPYÖRÄÄN PERKELE, laitoin muuten juuri 70.000€ uuteen volvon katumaasturiin." Suomalaisiin tuntuu olevan aika vakaasti iskostunut ajatus, että hyvällä polkupyörällä tarkoitetaan Jopoa tai Tunturin peruspyörää, mutta ei se fillari nyt ainakaan yli 500€ maksa! Huvittavasti hintoja katsellessa tontulla ei saa edes kovin hyvää Tunturin hybridiä ja esim Canyonilta sillä saa jo 9,6kg painavan 105 + muilla laatuosilla olevan fitnesstykin.

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä kantoi hanki täälläkinpäin hienosti. Uskaltauduin jopa tuonne "jokisuiston" jäälle, tehtaan varjoon, ajelemaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lateh86

> Missä päin kävit ajelemassa?



Ruokolahdella Salosaaren tienoilla, sekä maalla että jäällä 


Lähetetty iPöönistä

----------


## palikka86

Kolmeläskiä aamulenkillä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Olipahan melkonen sumu eilettäin. Mutta jotenki niin maaginen tuo näkymä oli

----------


## tinke77

Hieno pätkä Miklulta ja jotenkin tuo musiikki sopi vallitsevaan ympäristöön.

----------


## thm

Utsjoella tänään erinomainen ilma ajella

----------


## kmw

Ei näkynyt örkkejä ja mahisia Miklun rainalla, valitettavasti. Olen täysin vakuuttunut että olivat ihan lähellä. Ensiluokkaisen hieno video ja ekstraplussa ääniraidasta.

----------


## moraff

Tämmöstä oli päivällä tarjolla

----------


## Blackborow

> musta taas hyvällä tavalla. tottakai kannattaa kyseenalaistaa hinta/laatusuhde.



Minusta tämä hintajeesustelu kuuluisi taas johonkin muuhun topicciin. 

Hinta/laatusuhde on henkilökohtainen asia. Jollekin riittää jarruissa, että ne pysäyttää pyörän ja halvimmat siihen pystyvät tarjoaa parhaan hinta/laatusuhteen ko. henkilölle. Joku sitten vaatii vähän tai paljon enemmän  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Olihan taas lystiä viikonloppuna.

Kummasti ne junnutkin jaksaa 4.5H paineli 6V.kin 3 päivän aikana läskillä. Vaan olishan se jäänyt ne urat ajamatta jollain 7 kilon 20" nakkikumi pyörällä vaikka ne on kuulemma ainoita mitä lapsille voi vastuullinen vanhempi ostaa :Vink: . 

Lauantain saldoa: Ensin junnujen kanssa makkara meiningit.

Sitten yksin Tiirismaan talvi trailille. JS jälki Tiirismaan talvikymppi. http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...27#post2506527

Sitten vielä kerkesi juuri palautus juoman nauttia ennen, kuin aurinko painui maille.

----------


## Ekke

> Kyselin neli tuumaisilta miten menee ja tyytyväisiä olivat :-) Kai tuolla olis 3 tuumainenkin mennyt, jos kärjessä ajaa. Suositus on kyllä minun mielestä noin 4'' ja yli. Paremmilla keleillä ei ohuempi nakki olis varmaankaan ongelma, päinvastoin :-)
> 
> Sanonta kyllä menee; "läskimpi parempi" :-) Kyllä kateellisena katselin muutaman 5'' kuskin lähes tyhjäksi flatiksi laitettua rengas-sarjaa...



Sielläkö oli muillaki viistuumasta alla?  :No huh!:  Itse en nähnyt kuin oman eturenkaan, takana oli mullakin tollanen kaponen "4.8"" Lou.  :Cool: 

Alussa ajelin kärjessä, sitten siirryin hännille peesaileen kun sieltä kuulu huutelua että upottaa.. Peränpitäjällä oli 3.8" ja meinasi että hyvin pääsi silläki. Joillaki näytti takarenkaasta loppuvan pito nousuissa ja muutenkin hieman hakevan ja mm. Ahmatuvan nousussa oli havaittavissa tunkkausta siellä missä läskimmällä vielä pääsi.. loppunousussa loppu sit reidet aika täysin kun polkenut vain tasamaata, nousu-usko loppui jo hieman aikaisemmin Hanhilammella..  :Nolous: 

Hyvä fiilis jäi tapahtumasta, iso kiitos järjestäjille ja mukana olleille! Toivottavasti ensi kerrallakin suosii sää ja reitit yhtä hyvin!

----------


## heccu

Viilistellään nyt vielä tännekin, pöllöhankikantoretki la-su yönä. Ei ollu ku yx pöllö liikenteessä  :Hymy: .

----------


## jpf

Talvilomapäivä Levillä.

----------


## AAB-1

Hiilikuitua Lohjanharjulla  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

> *saks*. Ei ollu ku yx pöllö liikenteessä .



Hienosti pöllöilty. Aika kiepauksen teit näköjään.

----------


## heccu

> Hienosti pöllöilty. Aika kiepauksen teit näköjään.



Jees, tämä kuuluu sarjaan "vansinölaiftaim" -lenkki, hankikantoajoa 45 - 50 km, sikasiistiä.

Nykyvehkeillä toi on helppoa kun koko ajan näkee missä mennään.

----------


## petjala

Kade. Silleen rakentavalla ja itseään innostavalla tavalla :-)

----------


## heccu

Onkelma tommosissa retkissä on se että on lähdettävä kun hetki lyö. Ja se ei lyö läheskään joka talvi. 
Tosin ens viikonloppu näyttää varsin lupaavalta jos nyt ei kaikki lumet sula ennen sitä.

----------


## Ekke

> ...jos nyt ei kaikki lumet sula ennen sitä.



Vielä on kesään jäljellä, polveen asti lunta..  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Hiilikuitua Lohjanharjulla



Hieno pyörä!

----------


## yannara

Ja tältä näyttöö upouusi juuri kaupasta haettu fättäri :P

----------


## Toni78

Kaikenlaisiin vehkeisiin sitä törmää tuol mettässä mönkiessä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toni78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dalmore

Paistoi se päivä Siilinkarillekin. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

Puron ylitystä. Eka 50km lenkki läskillä takana Reipas viistuntinen vierähti mettässä ja tiesiirtymillä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## px

Syötteellä meni lähes viikko reittejä tutkiessa ja Syöte MTB Winter -tapahtumaa järjestäessä. Sunnuntai-iltana oli viimein pakko porhaltaa Ouluun, ja maanantaina kaipuu Syötteelle oli jo huikea. Tekohengitykseksi lähdin ajelemaan Oulun baanoja ja pistäydyin meren jäällekin. Kyllä kannatti, hienoja maisemia ja fiiliksiä löytyy täältä Oulustakin!  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Jäällä ja polulla kivat kelit ..✌☺Ja on meillä luntakin ihan .tossa vaan mieli pätkä niin..räpsin. .

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## drzilton

> Syötteellä meni lähes viikko reittejä tutkiessa ja Syöte MTB Winter -tapahtumaa järjestäessä. Sunnuntai-iltana oli viimein pakko porhaltaa Ouluun, ja maanantaina kaipuu Syötteelle oli jo huikea. Tekohengitykseksi lähdin ajelemaan Oulun baanoja ja pistäydyin meren jäällekin. Kyllä kannatti, hienoja maisemia ja fiiliksiä löytyy täältä Oulustakin!



Tuo on tämän topsun hienoin fättikuva!

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Joo, jännästi on lumi tarttunut vanteeseen, kun siinä on tollanen sahalaitakuvio jääny näkyviin.

----------


## Tank Driver

Halpisvanteissa on sellainen ikävä ominaisuus.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Jaa, onko se halki? Sellanen floatting rim, mukautuu painanteisiin ja parantaa pitoa.

----------


## OKS

Tähän mennessä kevättalven komein ja lämpimin päivä täällä Napapiirillä. Mikäpä oli ajellessa Kemijoen jääreittiä pitkin töistä kotiin.

----------


## Tank Driver

> ^ Jaa, onko se halki? Sellanen floatting rim, mukautuu painanteisiin ja parantaa pitoa.



Kuka kokeilee ensin? Sissikauppias? Zipo?

----------


## VitaliT

> Kuka kokeilee ensin? Sissikauppias? Zipo?



  Voisin kokeilua varten lainata hedin pari, ehtona vain se että palautetaan ehjänä.
  Kohta joku utelias kysy: mitä tekee niistä X00€n arvoiset?

----------


## Jukkis

Hyh, köyhällä kun ei ole vedenpitäviä ajokenkiä eikä edes ehjiä kumisaappaita, totesin huskyjä kusettaessani takametsän sulamisvesien täyttämillä poluilla, että meikäläisen hybridikausi alkoi NYT  ja tällä päivämäärällä 
Maantiet ihanan kuivia, Spessun takavanne rihdattu ja vaihdevaijeri vaihdettu + säädöt tehty eilisiltana 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Timppa H

Kevätpolku keikkuen tulevi tms...





Nastakumit on vielä pop mun ajossa, vaikka sulaakin polkua on jo.

----------


## artzi

Piipahdin taas http://i-sr2014.blogspot.fi/ eli Nivalan lumikenkämiesten/-naisten tekemillä poluille. Hiton hienot polut on siellä, sattui vain juuri se lämmin aurinkoinen päivä, nyt tallattuna olevasta 25km:n matkasta lyhyt lenkki on hyvää, pidemmällä sai kymmenen kilsaa tunkata. Kuvan kaltaista herkkuakin oli tarjolla. Lähipäivien pakkaset tekee tuosta ihan unelmabaanaa.

----------


## svheebo

Iltalenkillä, kiivettiin Lopen vanhalle kirkolle ihailemaan maisemia.

----------


## hcf

> Tähän mennessä kevättalven komein ja lämpimin päivä täällä Napapiirillä. Mikäpä oli ajellessa Kemijoen jääreittiä pitkin töistä kotiin.



fiilistelyä samoista maisemista

----------


## macci

Ihan kelpo keli.

----------


## crcm

Ostinko värin takia? (check)
Ensimmäinen muovipyörä? (check)

----------


## JackOja

^punnitsitko?

----------


## VitaliT

Sworks Fat?

----------


## crcm

Ihan Carbon comppi. Punnitsen kun saan omaan setuppiin. Jos läski on kerännyt katseita ja kommentteja ennenkin, niin nyt toi väri kyllä kerjää niitä lisää.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ansis

Täytyy sanoa, että ainoaa kivaa tuossa Spessussa on väri. Pyörän ovh.3290€ eikä käytännössä saa mitään ihmeellistä, 1x10 vaihteiston, Deoren kamaa, osien sekamelska.

----------


## brilleaux

^Saahan sillä ison S:n.  :Vink: 





> Sworks Fat?



Tuon hinnoittelu on kyllä omaa luokkaansa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## crcm

> Täytyy sanoa, että ainoaa kivaa tuossa Spessussa on väri. Pyörän ovh.3290€ eikä käytännössä saa mitään ihmeellistä, 1x10 vaihteiston, Deoren kamaa, osien sekamelska.



Juu no ovh:ta en ole maksanut. Muuten tossa on jo paljon saatu oikein omaan perseeseen. Välitykset tuntuu passelilta ja X9/X0 combo toimii hyvin. Läpiakselit löytyy (ooh). Väri. Koko. Fatboy on omista läskitesteistä rullaavimmista päästä.

----------


## Ansis

Laskin S-Worksin osien hinnat Saksan nettikauppa hintojen mukaan. Sain lukemaksi noin 4100,00€. Tuosta puuttuu vaijerikuoret ja sisäkumit. Aika monilla valmistajilla kuituläskirungot maksaa jotain 1500-2000€ välillä. Eli hinnaksi tulisi jotain 6000,00€. On siinä vielä noin 2000 euron kasauslisä  :Leveä hymy:  . . . . . niin ja mihin hintaan valmistajat noita osia saa.....

----------


## svheebo

Kappas, Onnittelut uudesta Fatboysta. Onhan siinä joo Deorea jarrut. Paremmat kuitenkin kuin mitä aiemmassa expertissä oli. Mielestäni oikein mukava paketti.

----------


## OKS

> fiilistelyä samoista maisemista



Näyttäisi olevan Alakorkalon suunnalta.

Kahden lämpimän sohjopäivän jälkeen palattiin arkeen ja pakkanen kovetti kaiken soseen ja sohjon jäiseksi ja kovaksi möykkeliköksi. Ihannekeli nastarengasläskille, huoletonta ajoa sekä hoitamattomilla kelveillä että joen jääreitillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

Samalla lenkillä uudet pohjat mittariin.  :Hymy:  

Läksin iltahämärissä pitkästä aikaa valon kans liikkeelle.

----------


## Ekke

^ täälläki taas läski fiilis..  :Nolous: 



Takakiekko kevyesti alle 5kg, ei tarvinnu ees ilmoja laskea vähemmäksi..  :Cool:

----------


## yannara

PK-seudulle satoi lunta :P

----------


## Ekke

Mahti keli, ja melkein kantoi joka puolella... pitäis varmaan laittaa leveämmät renkaat.. eiku..  :Sekaisin: 



Ruotsi-Suomi, vielä Suomen puolella.. tuuli oli kauhia, meinas viiä hanskat ja pyörällekki piti kaivaa potero että pysy pystyssä:



Poluillaki ollu kauhea liikenne.. ei näkyny muiden (jalan)jälkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## moraff

Pari päivää takaperin Sikosaaresta napattua

----------


## janne kuivakangas

juu hieno oli ajella kun oli hankikantoo varjossa ei. .muutenkin polut hienossa kunnossa 😊✌

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Plus

Paras hankikanto ikinä! Peltoa halkova oja oli kiva kouru jossa saattoi kurvailla mukavasti...

----------


## Optiflow

Täälläkin paikka paikoin hanki kantoi läskejä, siis pyörää ja kuskia. Ei ollut vielä niin kova hanki kuin viime talvena. Kävin tsekkaamassa paikallisen jääseinämän josko olisi jo luopunut lumikuorestaan, ja olihan se jo aika paljas.

HDR by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## heccu

Kait vanhallakin kuvalla voi fiilistellä kun löytyi tuolta arkistojen kätköistä. Päivälleen vuosi sitten Sotkamossa.

----------


## Nicco

Hankikanto fiilistely taitaa olla mahdollista nyt vähän jokapuolella suomea

----------


## Arhipoff

Eilen pari tuntia fiilistelyä. Ei ollu hankikantoa toistasadan kilon yhdistelmällä... poluillakin melko liukasta ilman nastoja

----------


## Shamus

> Hankikanto fiilistely taitaa olla mahdollista nyt vähän jokapuolella suomea



No ei ole!  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä kantaa! Sokeriporsaanhakureissulla pysty käytännössä ajamaan ihan minne vaan halus hankea pitkin. Ja aivan loistava kelikin vielä  

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MARA84

Hanki kantoi suurimmaksi osaksi tosi hyvin. 20km 1h45min auringon paisteessa

----------


## noniinno

Kolmisenkymmentä kilsaa voimalinjan alla hangella. Harmi kun aurinkorasva unohtui. Paluu tietä pitkin vastatuuleen ei niin lystiä ollutkaan.

----------


## Rode

Fätin ja Fitin kanssa fiilistelemässä.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Morfoosi

Tänään testissä uusi Cube  Nutrail Race. Keli upee, samoin polut @ pyörä odotusten mukainen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Poy

Ei vielä täysin kantanut mutta hieno ilma oli pitkästä aikaa (viime viikon talviloma meni pilvisessä säässä).






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Plus

Lisää hankikantofiilistelyä:

----------


## Mika K

Sen verran mukavia nämä viikon takaiset värivirheelliset kuvat Syötteen suunnalta, että pitänee huomenna lähteä uudestaan pienelle exculle sinnepäin. Ja taidan saada vielä samanmielistä seuraakin luulen..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Odottakaa

Tänään oli taas ihan huippua!

----------


## ealex

27,5++:lla fiilistelyä, vielä pärjäsi ilman nastoja:

----------


## mni

Mikä hankikanto? Ei ole hankea, kantoja vain.

----------


## a-o

Oulussakin oli tänään värit päällä. Historiallisessa Varjakan saaressa on mukavia polkuja ja hienoja rakennuksia, kuten tämä paloasema:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Oulussakin oli tänään värit päällä. Historiallisessa Varjakan saaressa on mukavia polkuja ja hienoja rakennuksia, kuten tämä paloasema:



Oho, onpa hieno! Pitääpä käydä tuolla joskus itsekkin.

----------


## Shamus

Ei oo hankee...

----------


## Laerppi



----------


## S.S

Fiilistelyä eiliseltä aamulenkiltä, hienosti kantoi ne hanget, mitä oli vielä jäljellä.



Lähetetty minun SM-A510F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ealex

Taas hieno hankikanto-päivä, onneksi osasin hyödyntää hyvin lähtemällä Koukkurahkan maisemiin:

----------


## mutanaama

Tuonne ei yleensä pääse ja laskiessa kastuisi vakavasti, vaikka joku saattais nauraa

----------


## liideri

Olipa mukava kruisailla kainuun vaaroilla.  :Hymy:  Keli oli ainakin kohillaan...

----------


## tinke77

Fiilistelyä saimaalta  :Hymy:

----------


## Odottakaa

Kuvasta ei nyt välttämättä välity kuskien kiima siis fiilis, mutta harvemmin on näin paljon läskejä yhressä?

----------


## TheMiklu

Meilläki oli komiasa kelisä mahtava retkiajo. Saatiin sellanen sakki kasaa, joka ei ole ennen yhdessä ajellutkaan. Mutta fiilistä oli niin, että lapioida sai!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tässä yksin tehty fiilistely päivän läskilenkiltä ja musiikki viime viikon taltiointikeikoilta pummattu.

----------


## OKS

Kevätpäiväntasausta ajelemassa moottorikelkkojen jyräämillä jokireiteillä.

----------


## jcool

Kävin muka fiilisteleen kaupungilla. Ei ollut hauskaa, joten äkkiä takaisin metsään...

----------


## drzilton



----------


## jakoivuniemi

Video eiliseltä sololenkiltä, tai no kaverina oma varjo.

http://youtu.be/vGU5Rcr5TNU



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rush

Eiliseltä 6,5 tunnin Levanevan risteilyltä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Olipa sitte kommuutterista kumi tyhjänä. Työmatkasta tuli vähän pidempi. Ja hauksempi!

----------


## Etpi

> Eiliseltä 6,5 tunnin Levanevan risteilyltä.



Oliko Levanevalla nevat kauttaaltaan jäässä/hankikannolla, ja kestäisikö jopa jalkamiestäkin? Pitäisi käydä itsekin nämä kelit hyödyntämässä.

----------


## svheebo

Eilen sain sällinkin fiilistelemään Fatboylla Luutasuolle. Vähän vaihtelua halvatun pelikoneisiin...

----------


## rush

> Oliko Levanevalla nevat kauttaaltaan jäässä/hankikannolla, ja kestäisikö jopa jalkamiestäkin? Pitäisi käydä itsekin nämä kelit hyödyntämässä.



Kauttaaltaan jäässä/hankikannolla. Tietty iltapäivällä kun oli lämpimin hetki niin pikkasen upotti rengasta... ilmaa pois ja pärjäsi.
Aikaisin aamusta yrittäisin itse jalkaisin, mutta enpä tohdi luvata kestoa  :Hymy:  Itse olin liikkeellä klo8 alkaen (lähtö Tainuskylän päästä) ja puoli kahteen asti sai painaa ilman harmeja.
Maalarinmaan tornin tienoilta/lähimaastosta lähti jäinen kelkkajälki jota pitkin jalkaisin pääsee. Jälki muistaakseni meni Kuuttonevan suuntaan.
Sukset olisi loistava valinta paksupyörän lisäksi.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Aamupäivän lenkiltä, taisi olla talven viimeinen missä pääsi nautiskelemaan hankikannosta. On se vaan hienoa kun pääsee ajamaan sellaisiin paikkoihin minne ei kesäkaudella ole mitään asiaa. Ainakaan minun taidolla...

----------


## Etpi

> Kauttaaltaan jäässä/hankikannolla. Tietty iltapäivällä kun oli lämpimin hetki niin pikkasen upotti rengasta... ilmaa pois ja pärjäsi.
> Aikaisin aamusta yrittäisin itse jalkaisin, mutta enpä tohdi luvata kestoa  Itse olin liikkeellä klo8 alkaen (lähtö Tainuskylän päästä) ja puoli kahteen asti sai painaa ilman harmeja.
> Maalarinmaan tornin tienoilta/lähimaastosta lähti jäinen kelkkajälki jota pitkin jalkaisin pääsee. Jälki muistaakseni meni Kuuttonevan suuntaan.
> Sukset olisi loistava valinta paksupyörän lisäksi.



Kiitos tiedosta! Suksilla, lumikengillä ja joskus jopa lenkkareilla on tullut tuolla nevoilla aiempina talvina pyörittyä, mutta tällä kertaa taitaa kaveriksi päästä paksupyörä.

----------


## Kemizti

Nässyllä oli hyvä fiilis;



Ja kivoja kiviä;



😎

----------


## Antza44

^Johan pomppas, nyt on kyllä härskiä väärin ajamista :Cool: .

----------


## macci

Lennokasta!  :Leveä hymy: 

Itsellä meni tänään aluksi urheilun puolelle (mäen päälle ja 189 max syke) mutta sitten fiilistelin

----------


## yannara

Macci, näyttää niin Myyrmäen viereiseltä metsältä toi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## macci

Juu, Honkasuon kautta pikku lenkura. Hyvässä kunnossa polut pieniä jääylläreitä lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Jassoo

6h hankikanto ajot 
https://youtu.be/m3p73RNO_9w



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## teemui

Kalajoen Hiekkasärkillä ajelin eilen pari tuntia, aika magee keli ajella merellä ja pomppia dyyneillä... Tuli kunnon kuperkeikatkin vedettyä :P

----------


## TheMiklu

> 6h hankikanto ajot 
> https://youtu.be/m3p73RNO_9w



Tuohan oli ku betonia!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Eilen aamulla kelpas taas. Ei ihan jokapaikassa hankikantoa, mut makuun pääsi sentään. (y)

----------


## Jukkis

Ei mitään huviajelua vaan hain tuolta parin kilsan päästä tutulta maitotilalta taas 5 litran pänikän tilamaitoa; ihan sitä oikeeta käpistelemätöntä raakamaitoa, jossa rasvaprosentit kohdallaan 
Paluumatkalla sen verran hömppää, että koukkasin katsomassa, vieläkö lähimetsässä oleva maasauna on pystyssä. Olihan se. Teki mieli tehdä tulet ja jäädä kylpemään kun oli nuo saunajuomatkin mukana 












Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## bouncer

iltapäivä ajelua =)

----------


## Dalmore

Ja kolmelta SSS kävi käsky, tämäkin huvi on verollepantava. Siis säädetään talviajalle kiinteän veden  käyttövero. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

Hyvin kantoi hanget vielä tänäänkin. Perkeleellinen ajettava kun kovan päällä muutama tuuma pakkashöttöä ja alla 4,5" lumikenkä 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Työmatkalla taas tuli välteltyä pölysempiä väyliä. Aj että o nautintuva ajjaa läskillä!

----------


## Tonii

Lisää hankikantoa. Vaimokkeen kanssa käytiin tämmösellä kokoonpanolla kokeileen miten tuossa mökkirannassa kantaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Timppa H

Siellä missä hankea löytyi oli hankikantoa.

----------


## kmw

> Siellä missä hankea löytyi oli hankikantoa...



Jeh ja oli ihan *piiip* hauskaa. Aamusella kurvailin siellä sun täällä ja taisi olla mun vikat hankeilut. On ollut kaikkinensa oikein hyvä läskipyörätalvi ja viime aikojen hankikelit vielä kruunasivat kirsikan kakkuun. Rospuutto jäänee lyhyeksi, toivottavasti, kun lunta täällä kot'kulmilla on melko vähän. Kun yöpakkaset loppuu niin nopsaan sulaa poies.

Ps. HTimpan juustoläski vaan on hiano, ugh.


Matkalla Numlahteen.


Valkjärvi

----------


## artzi

Täysikuu (näkis vaan) Marttilan korvessa...

https://youtu.be/BEoeEvtnYjQ

----------


## Ziller62

Talven pikku hiljaa taittuessa katseet suunnattu jo tulevaan kesään, tämä täytyy laittaa vakavaan harkintaan http://crocfatcup.fi/ näyttää olevan hyvät palkinnotkin !

----------


## Ekke

Ei ollu hankikantoa, mutta lunta onneks oli. Ei meinannu ihan kaikki  kelkanjäljetkään kantaa, tuohonkin sai pyörän jättää niille sijoilleen  mihin pysähty:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Täysikuu (näkis vaan) Marttilan korvessa...
> 
> https://youtu.be/BEoeEvtnYjQ



Repsis  :Leveä hymy: 


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## noniinno

> Talven pikku hiljaa taittuessa katseet suunnattu jo tulevaan kesään, tämä täytyy laittaa vakavaan harkintaan http://crocfatcup.fi/ näyttää olevan hyvät palkinnotkin !



Kyösti tuon vie kuitenkin😄

----------


## Ski

Hmmm 😀 
Taitaa SyöteMTB olla niiiiin lähellä sydäntä että Jämi jää välistä. 
Ja on tässä nii maha kasvanu ettei tiiä mitä tästä kisaamisesta tulee. Vanha mies, nuoret saa Läskeillä kovempaa !

----------


## Ekke

Kah, kerranki joku oli tampannu mulle polun ajokuntoon..  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

^*tyrsk* hitto tuli kaljat nenästä. Ton tasosilla poluilla luulis kertyvän paukkua jalkoihin. Tai sit ne just häviää noille poluille :-)

----------


## Ekke

^ kyllähän noi meinaa kuntopyöräilystä käydä, varsinki nyt ku ajellu 1:1 välityksellä.. Useammin ku ehtis ajaan niin vois olla reidet betonia, tosin sitten ei olis polutkaan tuossa kunnossa, toiki polku lähinnä siksi kun Lout lakkasi kulkemasta. Eiliset jäljet tosin on tainnu jo peittyä uuteen lumeen  :Hymy:

----------


## valtsuh

Eka postaus foorumille!

Eilen illalla oli Oulussa mahtavassa kunnossa etelän polut! Päivällä tuli lunta runsaasti, ja poluilla kilometrikaupalla ajamatonta puuterilunta, jonka alla jäätä. Paikoitellen liukasta puuhaa, mutta Gnarwhaleilla pysyi pystyssä.

----------


## rjrm

Oulussa tuli varmaan 20cm lunta eilen... Koirankusettajat menkääpä polkemaan polkuja.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Kah, kerranki joku oli tampannu mulle polun ajokuntoon..



Jeesaa muuten yllättävän paljon tuokin "tamppaus", paljon helpompi ajaa kuin ilman noita yksiä jalanjälkiä. 




> ^ kyllähän noi meinaa kuntopyöräilystä käydä, varsinki nyt ku ajellu 1:1 välityksellä..



Kyllä sun pitäis saada 1:1.6 välit jo nopsaan tuohon.  :Hymy:  Liian rankkaa jos pyörä loikkaa 2.4 metriä joka kammenkierroksella, menee äkkiä maku touhusta.

----------


## Ekke

^ Pysyy "vauhti" paremmin yllä..  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei tuokaan kauhean paha oo, mutta ei ole vielä löytyny työkalua millä sais täpäristä vaihettua 32t rieskan 36t:n tilalle, kokeilen eka sillä.. ja lbs kiinni tiistaihin asti niin ei voi käydä sielläkään vaihtamassa :/

----------


## Jakke81

> Hmmm 😀 
> Taitaa SyöteMTB olla niiiiin lähellä sydäntä että Jämi jää välistä. 
> Ja on tässä nii maha kasvanu ettei tiiä mitä tästä kisaamisesta tulee. Vanha mies, nuoret saa Läskeillä kovempaa !



Taitaa fatti silti rullaamallakin mennä lujempaa kuin nuoremmilla saatikka sitte Veto päällä  :Hymy:  maha ehtii kesään haihtua, massakausi päällä.

----------


## PaH

> Kyllä sun pitäis saada 1:1.6 välit jo nopsaan tuohon.  Liian rankkaa jos pyörä loikkaa 2.4 metriä joka kammenkierroksella, menee äkkiä maku touhusta.



Oon kans huomannu et toi 1.6- välityssuhde on just paras talviajoon. 32T eessä ja 20T takana. Ei juuri palele ajellessa.

----------


## Ferguson

Tänään aamupäivällä ajeli Oulussa ns. yhdenmiehen (semiläski) aurauspartio... Hyvää reeniä, ku sinkulalla rallattelee.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Läskiä nähnykkään tollanen Stache. 😉 Tässä läskifiilistä tältä päivää, laitoin vähän pääsiäisen kunniaks väriä, uus 3€:n oranssi runkolaukku ja monta kertaa kalliimpi oranssi juomapullo. 





> 1.6- välityssuhde on just paras talviajoon. 32T eessä ja 20T takana.



Kumpi meistä laskee väärin? 32:20 tekis 1:0.625. Tai jos 32:20 on 1:1.6 niin mulla on toi 1:0622.

----------


## a-o

Aika makiaa baanaa Ylläksellä :-)







Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

^ itekkö lanasit?  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> ^ itekkö lanasit?



Tällä kertaa nautiskelin valmiista kattauksesta, eli Elämänluukun asiakkaat ovat tampanneet näin hienot polut:-)

Eli tuota laatua riittää välillä Äkäslompolo-Elämänluukku. Elämänluukku-Peurakaltio oli ajettavissa, mutta ei ihan noin hyvää.

----------


## kmw

Fergusonin Stäässi o hiano ja aiheuttaa omistamisen halua. Semmosta vaihteellista lyhyesti koepolkaisin ja on soiva peli.
Ja ketju ei osu tseinsteihin? On imho sangen omintakeinen viritysratkaisu Trekin ingenjööreiltä.

----------


## Ferguson

Ei ota ketju kiinni, mut eipä kyllä mene varmastikkaan tuota 18 isompaa taakse jos tuo 32 eessä... kesäksi aattelin laittaa 16 taakse, että saa keskarit (siis km/h) nousemaan! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tehtiin yöretki Kurjenrahkan kansallispuiston jäätyneille soille:
https://goo.gl/photos/gDjTRfWMnC6s5Dgm6

----------


## 7-spoke

Vauhti? Mitäseo? Eiksitä laiteta suksenpohjaan?

Taas tuntuu että mitä hitaampaa ja vaikiampaa niin sen parempaa:
1h50min 12kilsan lenkkiin, oli omien jälkien uudelleen avausta, 5cm loskan alta löytyvää matalilla paineilla ja sopivalla painonjaolla kantavaa kerrosta, kivijuurakkohelvettisimulaattoria hevosilla ja jalan "pilatuilla" poluilla ja vähäsen siirtymää lingotulla "ravitiellä" että oli barbegazi edessä/bulldozer takana, molemmat melkeen tyhjinä kuin sulatejuustossa ois ajanu...

Löytyy uusia lihaksiakin  :Nolous:

----------


## petjala

Kurjenrahkan meno herätti kymysyssiä: jokohan oma varustelu ja ynnä itsevarmuus ois sillä tasolla, että ilkeis tyrkyttäytyä joskus redulle mukaan?? Hienon näköstä. Hyvin lyhyen ajan päässä on aika, jolloin pitkokset on ainoa kantava pinta...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kurjenrahkan meno herätti kymysyssiä: jokohan oma varustelu ja ynnä itsevarmuus ois sillä tasolla, että ilkeis tyrkyttäytyä joskus redulle mukaan?? Hienon näköstä. Hyvin lyhyen ajan päässä on aika, jolloin pitkokset on ainoa kantava pinta...



Tällainen lähiretkeily valmiiden laavujen ja polttopuiden keskellä on varsin helppoa, eikä mistään ole tunninkaan matkaa tielle/asutukseen, jos jostain syystä tarvitsisi apua. Varusteet pitää olla, mutta ei niitäkään yhtäään ylimääräistä viitsi kantaa. Kyllä meidän retkille voi tulla mukaan. Aina ei vain suunnitelmat ole kovin paljoa etukäteen selvillä, eikä tästäkään retkestä huudeltu foorumeilla. Sääennuste lupaa lämmintä, joten näille soille tuskin enää tänä keväänä ehtii palata.

----------


## star trek

Tollasia putouksia eiliseltä läskilenkiltä.

----------


## OKS

> Tehtiin yöretki Kurjenrahkan kansallispuiston jäätyneille soille:
> https://goo.gl/photos/gDjTRfWMnC6s5Dgm6



Oliko metsokukko sellaista hyökkäävämpää sorttia, vai suostuiko poseeraamaan muuten vaan?

----------


## zipo

Rälläilin tänään mutta  vällärit loppuu suht pikaseen:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Sitten oli raskas keli.  Ei kovin iso ole toi eturatas.  

Btw oletko päivittänyt läskipuolta?

----------


## JTeppo

Teeriä etsimässä aamusella Haijun nevalta Nivalasta. Aika pehmosta oli paikon.

----------


## zipo

> Sitten oli raskas keli.  Ei kovin iso ole toi eturatas.  
> 
> Btw oletko päivittänyt läskipuolta?



Eikäkö ku just päinvastoin eli liian pieni eturatas.
Mä luin eilen uudesta topiikista että pyöriä pitää olla useampia,eikös tollanen muovipöörä ole juurikin nopea cyclorossi?
Ainakin mä rossasin sillä täysiii.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oliko metsokukko sellaista hyökkäävämpää sorttia, vai suostuiko poseeraamaan muuten vaan?



Rohkea lintu, mutta väisti pois tieltä hintsusti. Menin metsän puolelle perässä kuvaamaan ja ei enää perääntynyt vaan teki yhden varovaisen uhitteluhyökkäyksen. Siinä sitten hetki kuvattiin ja leikittiin, kunnes piti jatkaa ajamista. Joskus olen joutunut ihan kunnonkin hullun metson käsittelyyn. En ite saanut osumaa, mutta maasturinkiekkoa metso takoi siiven reunalla monesti niin, että vanne soi vaan. Taatusti olisis tehnyt sääressä kipeää. Jännintä oli kun metso lehahti vaakaputken päälle istumaan, kun ite pidin tangosta ja satulasta käsillä pyörää poikittain suoja-aitana.

----------


## Pexxi

Ylläkseltä torstailta. Vasemmalla Kesänki ja oikealla Lainio.



Kettu ja joku läski oli pilannut uran Latvamajalta Kahvikeitaalle. A-o? Jumbo Jimeillä ilmeisesti ajoi. Tossa jo parit jäljet lisää.
Ylläksellä ajeleville varmaan nyrkkisääntönä voisi pitää että Lompolon suunnasta aloittelijat Ylläsjärven suuntaan ja enemmän ajaneet Sitten a-o:n mainostaman Elämänluukun suuntaan, siellä taitaa olla keponen 250 nousumetrin nousu kolmen kilsan matkalla. Olisi tullut ajettua mutta vuokra-aika alkoi lähestyä loppua niin parin sadan metrin jälkeen piti kääntyä. Hyvin tuntui läskit olevan vuokraamosta liikkeellä, ihan edellisenä päivänä kun menee kyselemään niin ei välttämättä saa.

----------


## Läskimasa

Tänään viiras nupissa, liekkö eilisen toisessa topikissa olleen orc bikerin kommentin syytä: 



> Kai sen läskin renkaisiinkin saa ilmaa, joten en näe ongelmaa. Pakkoko sillä on aina ajaa kuin puolityhjällä rantapallolla?



Joten pumppasin kumit maksimiin 1.4 bariin ja läksin asfalttibaanalle. 

Eipä se kovin herkkua tuolla oo, reilu 22 km lenkki meni 20.0 km/h keskarilla. Normipoluilla puolet tuosta, mut onhan se moninverroin mukavempaa metsässä vaikka kilsoja tuleekin vain puolet. Ei varmaan tuu ihan hetkeen asfaltille lähettyä jurnuuttamaan.

----------


## svheebo

^Itse olen huomannut että läsän kumi vastustaa enemmän assulla korkeilla paineilla. Joku 0,8bar on mulle jo ihan maksimi.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Olisko noin, riippunee nappuloista. Noissahan on yli 7 mm korkeet pikkupalat jotka varmasti sortaa alle kulmalleen koko ajan. 

Hauska olis kokeilla miten liikkuis erilailla joillain keposilla 29" kiekoilla. Mut ei se tuo maantiellä polkeminen kiinnosta niin että viittis lähtee semmosia hommailemaan ehkä muutaman kesäillan lenkkiä varten.

----------


## artzi

Tiput on upeita, silloin harvoin kun niitä näkee. Tänään näkyi Naantalissa 3 isoa hirveetä.

----------


## a-o

> Ylläkseltä torstailta. Vasemmalla Kesänki ja oikealla Lainio.
> 
> 
> 
> Kettu ja joku läski oli pilannut uran Latvamajalta Kahvikeitaalle. A-o? Jumbo Jimeillä ilmeisesti ajoi. Tossa jo parit jäljet lisää.
> Ylläksellä ajeleville varmaan nyrkkisääntönä voisi pitää että Lompolon suunnasta aloittelijat Ylläsjärven suuntaan ja enemmän ajaneet Sitten a-o:n mainostaman Elämänluukun suuntaan, siellä taitaa olla keponen 250 nousumetrin nousu kolmen kilsan matkalla. Olisi tullut ajettua mutta vuokra-aika alkoi lähestyä loppua niin parin sadan metrin jälkeen piti kääntyä. Hyvin tuntui läskit olevan vuokraamosta liikkeellä, ihan edellisenä päivänä kun menee kyselemään niin ei välttämättä saa.



En vielä ehtinyt Ylläsjärven puolelle, piti välillä käydä rinteessä.

Paljon tosiaan näkyi vuokrapyöriä liikenteessä.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Mä luin eilen uudesta topiikista että pyöriä pitää olla useampia,eikös tollanen muovipöörä ole juurikin nopea cyclorossi?
> Ainakin mä rossasin sillä täysiii.



On se minustakin. Ja kulkee niin hemmetin kovaa kun vaan pääsee.

Noi topikkien jutut on välillä vähän sitä ja tätä.  Ainakaan mä en pysty ajamaan ku yhdellä pyörällä kerrallaan.

----------


## Kärrä

> Rälläilin tänään mutta  vällärit loppuu suht pikaseen:







> Eikäkö ku just päinvastoin eli liian pieni eturatas.
> Mä luin eilen uudesta topiikista että pyöriä pitää olla useampia,eikös tollanen muovipöörä ole juurikin nopea cyclorossi?
> Ainakin mä rossasin sillä täysiii.



Saattaapi olla kuskista kiinni...Mulla tuo 28-10 välitys riittää mainiosti, on liiankin pitkä...Samalla pyörällä...  :Nolous:

----------


## macci

Tässä olis helpottanu jos olis ollut nastat


tossa sai hengähtää hetken parkissa

----------


## V-P.V

> Tänään viiras nupissa, liekkö eilisen toisessa topikissa olleen orc bikerin kommentin syytä: 
> Joten pumppasin kumit maksimiin 1.4 bariin ja läksin asfalttibaanalle. 
> 
> Eipä se kovin herkkua tuolla oo, reilu 22 km lenkki meni 20.0 km/h keskarilla. Normipoluilla puolet tuosta, mut onhan se moninverroin mukavempaa metsässä vaikka kilsoja tuleekin vain puolet. Ei varmaan tuu ihan hetkeen asfaltille lähettyä jurnuuttamaan.



Mihin teillä on sitten niin mahoton kiire? 
Oon miettiny läskiä talveksi just sen takia että, jos sillä pääsisi tarpeeksi _hitaasti_ kelveillä ja poluilla. Tuo 29er ku menee sellaista haipakkaa että paikat on viimasta jäässä jatkuvasti. Mitä hitaammin sen paremmin. En mä tykkää talvella muutenkaan ajella kovinkaan kauas kotoa ihan käytännön syistä.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mihin teillä on sitten niin mahoton kiire? 
> Oon miettiny läskiä talveksi just sen takia että, jos sillä pääsisi tarpeeksi _hitaasti_ kelveillä ja poluilla.



Ei mulla ainakaan kiire minnekkään, mulla on vissiin tän foorumin hitaimmaks välitetty 10-vaihteinen läski (28/45), just sen takii et pääsis hitaasti ja hallitusti joka paikasta. Mut toi asfaltti nyt tällä tsygällä ekaa kertaa kokeiltu kun toisaalla kyseltiin olisko läskistä yleispyöräks kaikkeen.

----------


## Ekke

^ ei välttämättä 2XL se paras yleisrengas kuitenkaan..  :Hymy: 

Itellä tänään reilu 8km/h keskinoppa, mukavan pehmeää ja raskasta oli kun meni keli "taas" plussalle.. toissapäiväsiä jälkiä ei näkyny enää oikein missään kun tuli uutta lunta välissä. Ihan järkyttävä "pito" tommosessa märässä lumessa kun tottunut sutitteleen pakkaspuuterissa  :Nolous:

----------


## Läskimasa

> ^ ei välttämättä 2XL se paras yleisrengas kuitenkaan..



No ei tod. 😄 Mut mielenkiintosta oli kokeilla paineet tapissa. Erikoinen toi suositeltu paine, 0.8-1.4 bar. 😳 0.1-0.5 bar kuitenkin järkevin käyttöpaine.

----------


## Ekke

^ samaa ihmettelin itse kun noita täyttelin, siihen asti oli Loulla käyttäny lähinnä alle 0.8 bar paineita. Nyt o ruttupaineilla tullu ajeltua viimeset pari lenkkiä, enkä oo kyllä laittamassa kovin paljoa lisää ennenku lumet sulaa  :Hymy: 

Tänään ei tarvinnu takana enää isointa rieskaa, mut kai se on silti 32t kokeiltava kun/jos ens viikolla saapuis jo työkalu. Vähän tiukassa täpärissä pultit..

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> ^ ei välttämättä 2XL se paras yleisrengas kuitenkaan..



Jos tiestöllä haluaa ajaa niin voihan sitä investoida vaihtokiekkoihin  joissa on talvella vaikka D4:t ja kesällä Jumbo Jimit niin kyllä läski on niillä eväillä aika moneen ajoon varsin hyvä.  Ja ne vaihtokiekot ei vie kauheasti tilaa eikä maksakaan mahdottomasti verrattuna toiseen pyörään.

----------


## JackOja

> ...ihan edellisenä päivänä kun menee kyselemään niin ei välttämättä saa.



Huomasin.

----------


## Yeti

Tour de Kurjenrahka.

----------


## OKS

^Turun Suojaoksella hieno reissu

----------


## HC Andersen

Yöretki Melkuttimella

----------


## TheMiklu

Kovaa kyytiä lumi sulaa kun 10 astetta lämmintä.

----------


## colli

^^ tarvisko nastoja vai joko on paljasta pintaa?

----------


## rush

Viime torstailta viimeiset Levaneva fiilistelyt.

----------


## PaH

> Yöretki Melkuttimella



Roudattiinko se 2*6pack eri reissulla vai mahtuuko se oikeesti noihi pussukoihin?

----------


## a-o

Priimaa pukkaa

----------


## VitaliT

vitsi kun tällä kaikki lumet kerinet sula pois. Ehkä vois heitä kesä kumit ale kun jaksaisi.

----------


## petjala

Retkirojuista havaittua: satulalaukku tai pakkarin päällä oleva roinasäkki on hyvä takalokasuoja. Puuttuva runkolaukku ois ollu yhtä hyvä etulokasuoja.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Roudattiinko se 2*6pack eri reissulla vai mahtuuko se oikeesti noihi pussukoihin?



Onni on 50% vol. Minttuviina ja oboy kaakaopussukat... kuka tollo nyt vettä kantais mukanaan? :Nolous:

----------


## Ekke

Vieläkin on kesään jäljellä:



Läskifiilistä:



Oli vähän raskas keli, ero eiliseen kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Edes kelkanjäljet ei meinannu kestää.. kävellä siis, ajaa pystyi, liikkeelle lähtö oliki sitten eri juttu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Wipe

> Ylläkseltä torstailta. Vasemmalla Kesänki ja oikealla Lainio.
> 
> 
> 
> Kettu ja joku läski oli pilannut uran Latvamajalta Kahvikeitaalle. A-o? Jumbo Jimeillä ilmeisesti ajoi. Tossa jo parit jäljet lisää.
> Ylläksellä ajeleville varmaan nyrkkisääntönä voisi pitää että Lompolon suunnasta aloittelijat Ylläsjärven suuntaan ja enemmän ajaneet Sitten a-o:n mainostaman Elämänluukun suuntaan, siellä taitaa olla keponen 250 nousumetrin nousu kolmen kilsan matkalla. Olisi tullut ajettua mutta vuokra-aika alkoi lähestyä loppua niin parin sadan metrin jälkeen piti kääntyä. Hyvin tuntui läskit olevan vuokraamosta liikkeellä, ihan edellisenä päivänä kun menee kyselemään niin ei välttämättä saa.



Komean näköistä, mutta voitko avata mitä tarkoitat tuolla nyrkkisäännölläs? Luokkayhteiskuntaa, kastijakoa, vaiko vain että kannattaa ensin ottaa kevyemmät reitit haltuun? Ps. riittääkö 21 vuotta mtb harrastusta enemmän ajaneisiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Lähinnä jos ajelee suunnilleen ekaa kertaa talvipoluilla (ja muutenkin maastossa) niin kannattaa lähteä Ylläsjärven suuntaan kun se on helppoa. Toiseen suuntaan sitten normaalimpaa talvipolkua. Eihän talvipolut oikein ikinä ole kyllä vaikeita, ainakaan noilla lumimäärillä. Ehkä toi ajomäärä just riittää. Kattelin vaan mitä porukkaa noilla vuokrapyörillä ajeli niin ei välttämättä kannata sitä pahempaa suuntaa valita.

----------


## moraff

> Tänään viiras nupissa, liekkö eilisen toisessa topikissa olleen orc bikerin kommentin syytä: 
> Joten pumppasin kumit maksimiin 1.4 bariin ja läksin asfalttibaanalle. 
> 
> Eipä se kovin herkkua tuolla oo, reilu 22 km lenkki meni 20.0 km/h keskarilla. Normipoluilla puolet tuosta, mut onhan se moninverroin mukavempaa metsässä vaikka kilsoja tuleekin vain puolet. Ei varmaan tuu ihan hetkeen asfaltille lähettyä jurnuuttamaan.



Harjottelin viime vuonna Balkanin kesän reissua varten muutaman kerran 40km suuntaansa, töihin ja takasin. Kyllä sai töitä tehdä että nopeuden sai pidettyä 20km/h, toisaalta hyvää reeniä, salin voimaharjoittelun tueksi, mutta ei välttämättä kovin viisasta 

Ainakin Bud&Lou yhdistelmällä on kohtuu paska ajella pikitiellä. BFL, vois olla parempi pikitierengas...

----------


## mni

Seurailin toissavuotisten kauriinjälkien hajuja. Hävisivät mokomat, mutta löytyikin sitten ihan huippusettiä.













> Yöretki Melkuttimella



Jos kaikki olisi mennyt piirustusten mukaan, olisitte varmaan saaneet erään lohjalaisen läskipyöräilijän samoille tulille riesaksenne.

----------


## petjala

Toissa vuonna kauriilla on ollu tyylitajuinen kulkureitti :-)

----------


## TheMiklu

Nämä ladut ovat muuttuneet läskien valtakunnaksi

----------


## HC Andersen

> Jos kaikki olisi mennyt piirustusten mukaan, olisitte varmaan saaneet erään lohjalaisen läskipyöräilijän samoille tulille riesaksenne.



Kyllä meidän tulille mahtuu jos jaksaa kuunnella huonoja juttuja, voidaan laittaa sulle privaviestiä kun ollaan suuntaamassa alueelle seuraavan kerran jos mielit mukaan.

----------


## mutanaama

> Tänään viiras nupissa, liekkö eilisen toisessa topikissa olleen orc bikerin kommentin syytä: 
> Joten pumppasin kumit maksimiin 1.4 bariin ja läksin asfalttibaanalle. 
> *nips kuvalle*
> Eipä se kovin herkkua tuolla oo, reilu 22 km lenkki meni 20.0 km/h keskarilla. Normipoluilla puolet tuosta, mut onhan se moninverroin mukavempaa metsässä vaikka kilsoja tuleekin vain puolet. Ei varmaan tuu ihan hetkeen asfaltille lähettyä jurnuuttamaan.



Eilen ajelin maastopaineilla duunin, alle puoli baria molemmissa, mittarin mukainen kalorikulutus 35km lenkillä noin 1500kcal. Keskari karvan alle 17km/h, tuntemus todella rankka.
Tänään vastaava lenkki kokoustelemaan noin barin paineilla, 35km matkalla mittarin mukainen kulutus alle 1000kcal. Keskari 22km/h, tuntemus ihan normaali.

Eli kyllä paineilla on todellakin merkitysta, Takana hodag ja edessä mammoth

----------


## pohjola

on se on se tehokas kalori poltto masina ei turhaan tarvii polkea  :Hymy:  tairanpa lenkille lähteä

----------


## yannara

Ostin Whiten Pro fättärin vajaa kk sitten ja olen ajanut sillä lähes päivittäin. Tänään ajekun pitkästä aikaa 27,5" jäykkäperällä maasturilla, ja voi jeesus että oli fättäriä ikävä. Jäykkäperässä mulla taitaa olla ajoasento väärä, kun fättäri taas pakottaa matalempaan ajoasentoon (aluksi oli kädet kipeät). Otin vielä päivän päätteeksi Whiten alle, niin johan taas lähti! :P

----------


## mni

> Kyllä meidän tulille mahtuu jos jaksaa kuunnella huonoja juttuja, voidaan laittaa sulle privaviestiä kun ollaan suuntaamassa alueelle seuraavan kerran jos mielit mukaan.



Eiku tarkoitin vaan, että olin pääsiäisenä jo puoliksi pakannut omaa yöretkeä varten samalle suunnalle, mutta homma peruuntui.

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä se vaan oli liukasta ja mutaista ja märkää ja sohjoista ja saattanan kivaa. Lenssun jälkeen vähän tukkosta mutta kyllä oli fiilistä.

----------


## PetriKos

Viikonloppuna Nuuksiossa 9 järven kierros ja seuraavana päivänä Kirkkonummella 5 järven kierros ja vähän luolien tutkimista toka kuvan alla.
En suosittele enää etelässä jäille lähtöä, ainakaan iltapäivästä. Itsellä jääsauva, naskalit ja vaihtovaatteet repussa mukana.

----------


## yannara

Näytin kaverille pesusientä niin taas kiiltää kuin uusi <3

----------


## artzi

Läskillä on uusi kamu, hitaasti lyllertävä maastomöyrijä hänkin on vissiin ollut aktiiviaikoinaan.

----------


## KWR

Kevään fiilingit parhaillaan, syviä sulamisvesiä ja kantavia jäitä metsissä. Sohjon kaatuilut jo ohitse pitkälti. FAT meininki täytyy olla koska normifillareita ei ole tullut vastaan :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

arzi se aina laittaa näitä kuva-arvoituksia. Missäs tollanen tankki seisoo?

----------


## JackOja

> Näytin kaverille pesusientä niin taas kiiltää kuin uusi <3



Nope. Takakumissa on jotain skeidaa.





> arzi se aina laittaa näitä kuva-arvoituksia. Missäs tollanen tankki seisoo?



Missä tosiaan? Määhän olen joskus 20-30 vuotta(?) sitten käynyt tuossa, mutten yhtään muista missä toi on.

----------


## artzi

Tuo tankki pönöttää Menkijärven lentokentän vieressä Alajärvellä, järven rannalla on siinä muutakin sotaisaa kamaa. Hieno siisti korsukin, teki mieli levittää pussi sinne makuulaverille ja ottaa tirsat...

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...323987&lang=fi

----------


## Jopo81

Hyvä ettei uponnunna kymijokeen mokoma 

(Tilanne lavastettu, pyörää ei vahingoitettu kuvausten aikana&#128521 :Vink:

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Täysi hankikanto ja hanki-DH:ta miltei nimimerkin kertomassa paikassa.

----------


## Mäkipete

Keli oli täydellinen, ehkä hieman raskas ainakin koiran mielestä. 



Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petjala

Hahmo HC laskeutuu

Onko kulma yli nelkytviis astetta?? ;-)

----------


## Poy

Alkaa olemaan rapasuojalle käyttöä 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ekke

Ilmeisesti kestää jäät vielä pimplaushommia..  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> 



Miten voi koira tulla yliajetuksi ja kuolla tolla tavalla ketarat pystyyn? RIP.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sangen ankea päivä

----------


## V-P.V

^^ Ja kuski ottanu jalat alleen. Eläin parka. Vihaksi laittaa tuommonen..

----------


## TheMiklu

Mahti sää ja mahti järjestelyt! Käytii vähä edustamassa Lasten pilkkiriehassa. Läskipyörät oli kyllä mahoton vetonaula....ja kuskien ilmeet oli kyllä just sellasia ku tiiättä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Timppa H

Melko kuivakka keli.

----------


## VilleW

Ei sitä tarvitse mennä etelään että pääsee ajan kunnolla mäkeä, riittää kun menee tarpeeksi syvälle😃 Eilen ajettiin Pyhasalmen kaivoksella toistaa kertaa järjestetyn kaivosajon merkeissä. Idea lyhyesti. Hissillä alas 1440m syvyyteen ja polkien ylös. Oli pimeää, kosteaa, kuumaa ja ennen kaikkea jyrkkää mäkeä. Mahtavaa hommaa vaikka rankkaa! Ei näkynyt maahisia tai muitakaan luolien asukkeja. Mukana 2 läskiä.

Dirty details... 1440 nousumetriä 10,5km matkalla, keskikyrkkyys ~13%, jyrkimmillään 27%, aikaa kului 1h41min kadenssin ollessa 63rpm ja keskinopeuden 6,8km/h. Työkaluna toimi Trek Farley 6, 32-40 välityksin, ovaali eturatas. Sykemittarin vyö jäi onneksi kotiin, parempi ettei tiedä niitä lukemia.

Jonkinlainen video eiliseltä... jostain nuo mittarit tuohon tuli vaikken kysynyt, koittakaa kestää... https://youtu.be/fXT_grEg8SA Mutta jospa tästä saa jonkinlaisen kuvan millaista tuolla oli.

----------


## Ekke

> 



Viikkoa myöhemmin sama paikka, vissiin se on kesä tulossa:



Vähän oli tämmöstä keliä:



Ja ettei ois liikaa hymyilyttäny nii oli myös tämmöstä:


Jännä miten isoja eroja löyty, metsässä tuntui olevan enemmän tuollaista ns. reilua upotusta..

----------


## OKS

> Ei sitä tarvitse mennä etelään että pääsee ajan kunnolla mäkeä, riittää kun menee tarpeeksi syvälle Eilen ajettiin Pyhasalmen kaivoksella toistaa kertaa järjestetyn kaivosajon merkeissä. Idea lyhyesti. Hissillä alas 1440m syvyyteen ja polkien ylös. Oli pimeää, kosteaa, kuumaa ja ennen kaikkea jyrkkää mäkeä. Mahtavaa hommaa vaikka rankkaa! Ei näkynyt maahisia tai muitakaan luolien asukkeja. Mukana 2 läskiä.
> 
> Dirty details... 1440 nousumetriä 10,5km matkalla, keskikyrkkyys ~13%, jyrkimmillään 27%, aikaa kului 1h41min kadenssin ollessa 63rpm ja keskinopeuden 6,8km/h. Työkaluna toimi Trek Farley 6, 32-40 välityksin, ovaali eturatas. Sykemittarin vyö jäi onneksi kotiin, parempi ettei tiedä niitä lukemia.
> 
> Jonkinlainen video eiliseltä... jostain nuo mittarit tuohon tuli vaikken kysynyt, koittakaa kestää... https://youtu.be/fXT_grEg8SA Mutta jospa tästä saa jonkinlaisen kuvan millaista tuolla oli.



Eipä näy video meille facebookittomille, ei ainakaan minulle. Olisi kyllä kiva nähdä noita olosuhteita.

----------


## MARA84

30km 1h40min Läskeilin tänään.
Talvenjälkeen ekakerran hiitopaanalla kävin katsomassa vieläkö hiihtoniiloja vastaan tulee. Ei näkyny.

----------


## Jopo81

> Eipä näy video meille facebookittomille, ei ainakaan minulle. Olisi kyllä kiva nähdä noita olosuhteita.



Sama juttu.

----------


## Ekke

Mulla kyllä toi video näky.. ei oo Facebookkia

Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kronreif

Android ja ei Facebookkia->Näkyy.

----------


## VilleW

> Eipä näy video meille facebookittomille, ei ainakaan minulle. Olisi kyllä kiva nähdä noita olosuhteita.



Kokeileppa tätä... http://youtu.be/fXT_grEg8SA

----------


## VilleW

> Mulla kyllä toi video näky.. ei oo Facebookkia
> 
> Lähetetty minun HTC Vision laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kokeile tätä...
http://youtu.be/fXT_grEg8SA

----------


## Läskimasa

Kokeilimpas vähä säätää vanhan iphonen kanssa juutupevideoo, pääosissa Snowshoe 2XL ja mäennyppylä, ekalla yrittämällä oli kait ramppikuumetta/ajovirhettä ku pääs sutaseen:




Mut pito on huima, väärin polettu ku sutas.

----------


## OKS

> Eipä näy video meille facebookittomille, ei ainakaan  minulle. Olisi kyllä kiva nähdä noita olosuhteita.







> Kokeileppa tätä... http://youtu.be/fXT_grEg8SA



Nyt näkyy. Varmasti rankka kokemus. Kuinka paljon oli osallistujia ja jaksoivatko kaikki maaliin saakka?

----------


## VilleW

25 otettiin mukaan, paikat täyttyi muutamassa minuutissa. Olihan se rankkaa kun välillä sai ajaa kuin turkkilaisessa saunassa, koskaan ole ollut vaatteet noin märät lenkin jälkeen. Ihan ei kaikki päässyt omin voimin pinnalle vaan piti turvautua huoltoautoon, osa sitten tunkkas pahimmat pätkät mutta Farley meni kiltisti polkien koko matkan. nopeimmalla aikaa tais mennä 1h13min ja hitaimmilla ~2h30min.
Tässäpä vielä parempi laatuinen ja lopunkin näyttävä pätkä https://youtu.be/4DtG8box520

----------


## Jopo81

Meinas homma mennä ihan putkeen. Loistava keli, linnut lauloi ja vastaantulijatkin jopa hymyili... on se kevättä ilmassa

----------


## macci

perjantai-iltana oli pimeää mutta fiilistä riitti

----------


## Mäkipete

Rovaniemen ounasvaaralle on viimisen päälle hyvä läskipolku tehty. 









Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mni

Jii-haa! Kesäkeli, shortsit, kalliot, yritys, uusi yritys, kolmas yritys, porriäiset, selfsteering, sinivuokot, epäpolut, ruvet säärissä, mutakot, puutarhaletku, suihku, tankkaus.

----------


## TheMiklu

Elävä kuvaus!  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

^Aivan. Kevään ensimmäinen kärpänen syöksyi nielun perälle tänään

----------


## missile

> Melko kuivakka keli.



Eli Lohjalta on lumet jo sulanu?

----------


## OKS

> Rovaniemen ounasvaaralle on viimisen päälle hyvä läskipolku tehty.



Niin on, eilen kävin kiertämässä. 

Tänään oli talviloman ensimmäinen päivä ja sitä oli hyvä viettää läskipyörän kanssa Napapiirin retkeilyalueen kovahankisilla suoaukeilla ja kestipä hanki myös metsissä. Loppuloma taitaakin sitten mennä muissa puuhissa, sillä vesi- ja räntäsateet näyttävät ottavan vallan.

----------


## Timppa H

> Eli Lohjalta on lumet jo sulanu?



No on vissiin, sano mni.

----------


## Optiflow

Eiköhän tämä talvi ollut tässä, vaihdoin jo nastarenkaankin pois. Talvirengaspakkohan loppui jo, ai mutta sehän koskikin vain autoja. :Leveä hymy: 

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## cuppis

> Ei sitä tarvitse mennä etelään että pääsee ajan kunnolla mäkeä, riittää kun menee tarpeeksi syvälle�� Eilen ajettiin Pyhasalmen kaivoksella toistaa kertaa järjestetyn kaivosajon merkeissä. Idea lyhyesti. Hissillä alas 1440m syvyyteen ja polkien ylös. Oli pimeää, kosteaa, kuumaa ja ennen kaikkea jyrkkää mäkeä. Mahtavaa hommaa vaikka rankkaa! Ei näkynyt maahisia tai muitakaan luolien asukkeja. Mukana 2 läskiä.
> 
> Dirty details... 1440 nousumetriä 10,5km matkalla, keskikyrkkyys ~13%, jyrkimmillään 27%, aikaa kului 1h41min kadenssin ollessa 63rpm ja keskinopeuden 6,8km/h. Työkaluna toimi Trek Farley 6, 32-40 välityksin, ovaali eturatas. Sykemittarin vyö jäi onneksi kotiin, parempi ettei tiedä niitä lukemia.
> 
> Jonkinlainen video eiliseltä... jostain nuo mittarit tuohon tuli vaikken kysynyt, koittakaa kestää... https://youtu.be/fXT_grEg8SA Mutta jospa tästä saa jonkinlaisen kuvan millaista tuolla oli.



Oli mahtava reissu! Olin se ainut droppitangolla ajanut tapaus ja meinasi kevyen hiilarikeulan kanssa keulia jatkuvasti. Eipä näyttänyt VilleW:llä olevan samanlaista ongelmaa kun lentäen pyyhälsi läskillä ohi  :Hymy:

----------


## Ekke

Olipa märkää, pehmeää ja auringonlaskun jälkeen vähän hämärääkin..

----------


## Jopo81

Läskille vauhtia 


Biitsillekin pääsi ajamaan.

----------


## Puusilmä

Neitsyys meni.



Läski anto kyydit!

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ja satiaiset jäi

----------


## Jukkis

Pohjalla.




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## kaike

Puut märkiä, eväät hukassa, muuten ihan jees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ealex



----------


## PetriKos

Kirkkonummen Meikon kierros ulkoilualueen polkuja pitkin. Juurakoita ja  kiviä&kallioita piisaa. Pohjoispuolella seuraili rantaviivaa ja  eteläpuolella oli kuvan mukaiset kalliot ja maisemat. Oli käymisen  arvoinen.

----------


## Puusilmä

Laihan jäljillä!

----------


## Ekke

Tänään oli pelkästään pehmeetä, lämmintä ja mukavaa.. joutui ajaan multaaki pitkin jo useamman metrin, vähiin alkaa lumi käymään  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

uutta osaa pukkaa:
- Race Face Sixc hiilari http://www.raceface.com/components/h...quarter-riser/
- Härskit tupit! Todella yllätyin, kuinka huipun otteen saa! ODI/TLD https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/3011-12

----------


## lehtijussi

Hieno päivä takana.

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä oli keli kohillaan. Melkonen lingertäjä tuo snowshoe noilla pitkoksilla

----------


## AAB-1

Eilen 3h, tänään 3h. Kohtalaisen koukuttava harrastus  :Hymy:

----------


## svheebo

Tänään löytyi pehmeähköä. Ajokuvaa ei saanut kun kaveri meni menojaan.

----------


## pete+

> Tänään löytyi pehmeähköä. Ajokuvaa ei saanut kun kaveri meni menojaan.



Onko toi jokin optinen harha vai onko eturatas tosiaan noin pieni?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Ei se koko vaan miten sitä käyttää!

----------


## svheebo

Eturatas on 28. Eli aika pieni. Ja toimiva.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Minustakin 28 on ihan hyvä.

----------


## Jukahia

Tänään ajettiin niin et kumi sauhus...

...niille jotka ei ajellu aamupäivästä, niin mättäät höyrysi auringon lämmöstä...

----------


## Jukkis

Peltoaukealla poltti kumia iso lauma läskipyöräilijöitä 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## brilleaux

> Minustakin 28 on ihan hyvä.



 Oikein hjuva. Ovaalina varsinkin.

----------


## hcf

Ei ollu oikeen kantoa ounasvaaran läskipoluilla. Uppos nivusia myöten välillä jos joutu pyörän selästä nousemaa. Siinä sit oliki hommaa päästä takasi pyöränpäälle  :Hymy:  Joku turistiryhmäki oli siel ähertämäs läskipyörillä.

----------


## Ekke

^ Just parhaimpia fiiliksiä ku yrität varovasti kiivetä jakkaran kyytiin ja uppoaa kumpiki jalka polvia myöten..  :Hymy:

----------


## sam1_

Kävin Hietsussa ajelee. Siellä oli käynyt muitakin läskeillä renkaanjäljistä päätellen!  :Hymy:

----------


## pete+

> Minustakin 28 on ihan hyvä.



Jotenkin näytti sitäkin pienemmältä, kaipa tuo kuvakulma hämäsi.
No se on hyvä mihin tottuu.

----------


## OKS

> Ei ollu oikeen kantoa ounasvaaran läskipoluilla. Joku turistiryhmäki oli siel ähertämäs läskipyörillä.



Olisivatko olleet joitain elämysmatkalaisia.  :Hymy: 

Loppuviikolle yöpakkasia luvassa, aamusella saattaa kantoa vielä löytyä.

----------


## adrianus

> Eturatas on 28. Eli aika pieni. Ja toimiva.



26T täällä ja tykkään.



Juomareppu jäi työpaikalle  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jopo81

Taas upea keli ja hyvät polut.
Reilu 6h ja 65km nautiskelua tälle päivälle.

----------


## Jukkis

> Taas upea keli ja hyvät polut.
> Reilu 6h ja 65km nautiskelua tälle päivälle.



Oletkos sinäkin sairauslomalla kun oot ehtinyt ajaa tuollaisen määrän keskellä päivää

----------


## Jopo81

> Oletkos sinäkin sairauslomalla kun oot ehtinyt ajaa tuollaisen määrän keskellä päivää



Lomautettuna jo viidettä kuukautta.
Mutta on ainakin aikaa kaikkeen muuhun kun työhön.

----------


## Jukkis

Okei. Kelju juttu, mutta on ainakin mahdollisuus nauttia elämästä, komeista keväisistä keleistä ja ennen kaikkea tuosta paksuilusta 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Mäkipete

Kyllä Suomi on pitkä maa kun muitten kuvia kattoo. 

Aamupäivällä polut kanto kohtuuella mutta puolilta päivin meno muuttu raskaaksi. 





Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Kaupin rantapolun varrelta, alkaa oleen iha kesäpolkua jo..

----------


## Dalmore

Keli kohdillaan ja polut kohtuu kuivia




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ekke

Vielä sai kaivettua takarenkaan jumiin.. seuraavaksi pariksi yöksi lupaa -10C, ei varmaan ainakaan aamusta pitäis upottaa.  :No huh!:

----------


## thm

Aamulla makia hankikanto tunturissa.

----------


## Huggu

Ei ole Espoossa lunta enää, mutta kylläpä olikin mielettömän lämmin ilta tänään.

----------


## Nicco

Iltalenkillä

----------


## kmw

Keimolassa hyvä fiilis.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Jonkinlainen ajokuvaräpsy toissapäivältä.

----------


## Jahvetti

Pikaiset fiilistelyt colossuksilla, hyvät gummit vaikuttas olevan ennakko odotuksista poiketen.

----------


## macci

Ilvesreitiltä Liesjärven kohdalta

----------


## Timppa H

Pistetään nyt vielä yksi fiiliskuva rantareitistä.


Ja tuolla on pari lisää.

----------


## Puusilmä

Ensitalven jäitä odotellessa



Rantakelit!

----------


## drzilton



----------


## FillaRilla

^Ei millään pahalla, mutta mikä idea on tuollaisessa poluille jälkiä jättävässä jarrusladittelussa, jollei nyt sitten ole vain filmaamista varten tehtyä. Ja epäonnistuessaan vie vain vauhdin pois, kuten kohdassa 25 sek. huomataan. Normisti joutuisa, mahdollisimman jarruttelematon ajo ei maastoon jätä jälkiä juuri lainkaan.

----------


## drzilton

sori, väärin ajettu. ajan noin koska se on hauskaa ja koska en aja kelloa vasten vaan huvikseni. alamäkeen ajaessa se on melkeen ajolinjolla pysymisen edellytys niinku kohdassa 0:34 voit todeta. 0:25 kohta on mutkan jälkeen ylämäkeen. ei se polku tollasista kulu mihinkään, suoria lanaavia jarrutuksia ei tule vaan käsi käy joskus kahvalla sen verran et saa renkaan skidaan.

----------


## brilleaux

Kokolailla sula on metsä jo. Oli upea aamu fiilistellä.







> Pikaiset fiilistelyt colossuksilla, hyvät gummit vaikuttas olevan ennakko odotuksista poiketen.



Kivasti näyttäis olevan nappulaa sivullakin suojana, onko kiekko 65mm?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kokolailla sula on metsä jo. Oli upea aamu fiilistellä.



Sama tilanne etelässä. Jossain rotkossa voi joku jääpläntti tuurilla olla.  Mutta monin paikoin myös yllättävän kuivaa.  Ei ole ollut paljoa sateita vaan aurinko hävitti lumet ja vedet kai haihtui niin ettei samanlaisia mutalampia ole poluilla kuin jonain märkinä keväinä.  Mutta ei se mitään, menee se hyvin näinkin.

----------


## Läskimasa

Tuli otettua pöörä mukaan anoppilan reissulle. Vielä löyty hankikantoja aamupäivällä varjopaikoista täältä Jojensuun liänin alueelta:

----------


## macci

Heh kohtalotoveri. Oma anoppila on nimittäin myös tuossa lähistöllä ja läski oli joulureissulla mukana. Ajelitko Harpatin polun läpi?

----------


## lehtijussi

"Oman polun" raivausta...





*   V V V V*

----------


## kmw

Komppaan Brilleauxia. Hyvin hieno aamu, eikä päivemmälläkään ihan pöhköä ollut. 5h kiertelin Melkuttimia jamitäniitäonkaan.



Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## FillaRilla

On toi Melkuttimien kierrossa oleva niemi muuten kaunista Suomea parhaimmillaan. 
Nimim. Kerran käynyt.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Ajelitko Harpatin polun läpi?



Ajelin joo, illemmalla kanavan kautta teitä pitkin jurnuutin vielä kylän ympäri.

----------


## ytte07

Käytiinpä kokeilemassa tällainen yhdistelmä tyttären kanssa. 13 km asvalttia paineilla jotain. Bud/veetire. Kyllä lämmin tuli. Tähän tarkotukseen vois rullaavammat kumekset olla jees. Jaa miksi paineilla jotain? Motonetin romupro hajosi jo toisen kerran. Ei kylä laatu vakuuta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

Rantakuosis, vain kesä puuttuu.  :Cool:

----------


## Odottakaa

Fillarin takana noin 25-30m suora pudotus.

----------


## artzi

Neljä+ tunnin ajon reitin korkeusero n. 8m   :Cool:

----------


## colli

Tuohan olisi minulle sopivaa maastoa, missäpäin?

----------


## Jahvetti

> Kivasti näyttäis olevan nappulaa sivullakin suojana, onko kiekko 65mm?



On joo hyvin nappulaa suojaamassa kylkiä, renkaan nimellinen leveyskin tulee kun nappulat tulee niin pitkälle kylkiin. Leveys nappulasta nappulaan on noilla 80mm kehillä 120mm kun runko on vain 110mm.

----------


## brilleaux

^Jaaha, ei tartte sitten Spessuun taakse tunkea.  :Leveä hymy: 
Saan pitäytyä siis Budissa edelleen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jupiter7

Nyppylöiltä Fuengirolasta pääsiäisen tienoilta:

Pallomäki (Pico Mijas)


Mastomäki (Cerro del Moro)


Gondolimäki (Monte Calamorro)


Läskibuumi ei ole vielä tuonne rantautunut, joten uteliaita riitti...

----------


## artzi

> Tuohan olisi minulle sopivaa maastoa, missäpäin?



Kurjen kierros Levanevalla. Kalaisjärven puoli on vähän mäkisempää. Paaaljon hienoja pitkoksia ja upeeeta suota! 

http://www.elamysliikunta.fi/reitit/kurjen-kierros/

----------


## Laerppi

> Kurjen kierros Levanevalla. Kalaisjärven puoli on vähän mäkisempää. Paaaljon hienoja pitkoksia ja upeeeta suota! 
> 
> http://www.elamysliikunta.fi/reitit/kurjen-kierros/



mimmosta reittiä olet ajanut tuolla?

----------


## Huggu

Jupiter7 Tulit vastaan.  :Hymy:  Bongasin sun läskin jo edellisenä iltana erään ravintolan kupeesta.

----------


## star trek

Nokian siurosta fiilistelykuva.

----------


## Timppa H

Tää nyt voisi kuulua kaupat tms topikkiin...
Mutzia Teneriffalle pakatessa oli toinen etunavan päätyholkki jäänyt kotiin terassipöydälle ja ajot etelässä meinasi jäädä siihen. BikePointissa ystävällinen britti neuvoi kysymään Isidran (kaupunki? n. 18 km Cristianoksesta) Vadebicicseltä apua. Siellä mekaanikko sorvasi jostain holkista Hopeen sopivan holkin ja pääsin ajelemaan  :Hymy: 

Muutenkin oli asiallinen kauppa, läskipyöriä ja 27,5+ malleja moottorilla ja ilman myynnissä.
http://www.vadebicis.es/index.php/bikes/16-fat-bike

----------


## Ekke

^ Itellä jäi ekalla kerralla etuakseli kotia ku lähin läskillä sen verran kauemmaksi ajeleen että piti mennä autolla ja pakata eturengas erilleen. Ei oo läpiakselia ennen ollu, noi tavalliset pikalukot pysyny yleensä renkaan mukana.. Fiilis kohillaan ku perillä kiskoo ajokamppeet päälle, ihastelee hetken maisemia, sit kaivaa pyörän kontista ja toteaa että jotain oleellista puuttuu. Toivottavasti oppi kerrasta.

----------


## Ekke

Olipa fiilistä tunkata kesärenkailla.. melkein tekis mieli vaihtaa vielä 2XL:t takasin niin selviäis onko noi Lout oikeasti noin huonot kulkeen pehmeässä. Varmaanki vain väärin ajettu. :/

----------


## artzi

> mimmosta reittiä olet ajanut tuolla?



Kaikki nuo kartassa näkyvät merkatut reitit, tekojärven alapäästä pääsee kivasti kivaa pikkutietä takaisin. Siellä on tien varrella  vielä yksi laavukin lisää. On siellä pätkän verran huonompaakin polkua siis, mutta nuo Levanevan pätkät korvaa ne.

----------


## OKS

Slush-tapahtumat ovat nykyään aika yleisiä. Tänään aamulla täällä Rovaniemellä vietettiin pyöräilyn slush-tapahtumaa eli ajoradat olivat paksun ja märän lumisohjon peitossa. Enpä tullut laittaneeksi lokareita läskiin, joten uudet 4,8" Jumbo Jimit hoitivat kuskin kastelemisen hyvin tehokkaasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ekke

Niinhän siinä kävi että rattorin rengas meni takasin peräpäähän, läskimmässä läskissä vara parempi. Taas kulki kummasti paremmin vaikka oli pehmeämpää. Saa taas ajaa rauhassa väärin, pääsee silti.  :Nolous:

----------


## Jupiter7

> Jupiter7 Tulit vastaan.  Bongasin sun läskin jo edellisenä iltana erään ravintolan kupeesta.



Kas, tutun näköisiä kuskeja on kuvaan osunut

----------


## px

Laitetaanpa tännekin pari kuvaa toissapäivältä. Kyllä kelpasi!  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Suomi on ihanan piiiiiitkä maa !

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Laitetaanpa tännekin pari kuvaa toissapäivältä. Kyllä kelpasi!



Mikäs tunturi kyseessä? Näyttäs mahtavalta vapaalasku paikalta

----------


## px

Kuvissa näkyvät Lainio ja Kesänki.

----------


## PK1

Läskifiilistelyä, tai enempikin spekulointia ja ihmettelyä. Mutta kun ei sille ole omaa ketjua  :Leveä hymy: 
Heti kun näin päivä-pari takaperin täällä artikkelin tulevasta täysjoustoFarleysta, tiesin että tuleehan se varmasti ostettua kun toi syksyllä ostettu 9.8 on vaan niin mahdottoman mukava kampe ajaa, ja oletettavasti Trek on osannut siirtää parhaat puolet myös tuohon.
Ongelmaksi tulee toi viime vuonna hommattu Mutz, joka on kyllä joututunut Trekin edessä antautumaan kakkosläskin asemaan. Ei siitä raaski eroon hankkiutua kun ei kukaan maksa edes puolia siitä mitä siihen on mennyt, ja onhan se ihan pirun hieno fillari vaikka vaan seisoisi olohuoneessa.
Eli jos sähköistäisi sen ja tekis siitä sitten semmosen hölmöilyhärvelin. 
Sitten olisi oikeutettua pitää useampaa täysjoustoläskiä hyvällä omallatunnolla kun jokaisella pyörällä on eri käyttötarkoitus, vai hä? :P

----------


## Kemizti

^ehdottomasti, miksei vielä Salsan täpäriä kolmanneksi jne..

Jäykkäperillä tänään fiilistelyä, Marski approves..

----------


## Kruunu

> 9.8 on vaan niin mahdottoman mukava kampe ajaa, ja oletettavasti Trek on osannut siirtää parhaat puolet myös tuohon.



Vuosi sitten testipäivinä kahta eri läskiä kokeilleena en kuvitellutkaan hankkivani mitään läskipyörää. Edellisen täysjouston runkotakuun myötä Farley 9.8 vajaan parin kuukauden onnellisen omistamisen jälkeen hymy levenee lenkki lenkin jälkeen. Uskomattoman hieno pyörä, jolla monet aiemmin vaikeat tai mahdottomat paikat ovat muuttuneet ajettaviksi, lisäksi ajamisen helppous ja nopeus jaksavat yllättää kerta toisensa jälkeen. 

Mutz olisi hienoa ollut testata näin jälkikäteen ajatellen, mutta ensipuraisu 9.8 kanssa oli kyllä mieleenpainuva. Farley EX näyttää kyllä hienolta ja houkuttelevalta, mutta ketterän pyörän makuun päästyäni, taidan nautiskella keveyden tuomasta maastopyöräilystä toistaiseksi.

Lapin tunturikuvista olen positiivisen vihreänä kateudesta.

----------


## Wipe

> Kuvissa näkyvät Lainio ja Kesänki.



Kyllä syö miestä. N. pari viikkoa sitten kun olin itse ajelemassa tuolla, niin sohjoa vettä räntää (6pv). Väkisin piti fiilistellä. Reitit ei silloin kantaneet kunnolla, ei edes moottorikelkkareitit. Vettä lompolon jäälläkin niin ettei ajosta tahtonut tulla mitään. Reiteillä ilman lumikenkiä koiria ulkoiluttaneiden kraatereita ja sitä itteään. Silloin ajattelin että mahtaa olla talven ajokausi ohi sielläkin, vaan eipä näemmä ollutkaan, mutta loma on  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jopo81

Upea lenkkikeli. Ei vaan vattataudin jäljiltä ollu paljon virtaa kropassa. Yli kolme tuntia jaksoi silti, mutta hidasta oli

----------


## AAB-1

Räntää, vettä ja vähän auringonpaistettakin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

Rakeita, räntää..


..aurinkoa ja makkaranpaistoa  :Hymy:

----------


## lastumaki



----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Mikäs kylkikutinanpoistorauta siinä Keisarille seuraa pitää? Koskakohan sitä ehtis itekkin vääntäytyä Melkuttimelle ribsejä grillailemaan.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Yussu

> Rakeita, räntää..
> 
> 
> ..aurinkoa ja makkaranpaistoa




Onko mistäpäin maailmaa nämä kuvat otettu?

----------


## JackOja

Jokilahan sen tuossa jo mainitsi. 

Lumet poissa, hyvä. Tuonne siis pikaisesti ajelemaan.

----------


## Jahvetti

^ ja ^^ Jep, Iso-Melkuttimen Tokholmannokasta molemmat kuvat.

Att Jokila: kutinanpoistaja on Fox Cutleryn Combat Jungle.

----------


## Yussu

Ah så. Olisin voinut vannoa että Rautavaaralta. Meni noin 450 km sivuun.

----------


## Jahvetti

Juu, kyllä sieltä Tiilikalta vastaavahkoja löytyy.

----------


## Garymies

Eilen pitkästä aikaa läskillä lenkillä. Välillä tuli rakeita ja välillä aurinko paistoi.

----------


## Toni78

Uusia renkaita testaamassa ja hyvinhän ne rullaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Puusilmä

Uusi paikka minulle tuo PuijonNokka - läski vie ja lentää! Alas tultiin 65 km/h.

----------


## kmw

Hyvät kuvat Jahvetilta  :Hymy: . Joko oli laavuille tuotu puita?

Tänään Reitti 2000 con veli Petjala. Hyvää shittii, sanoisin.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Noooh... eipä tarvi väistellä koirankusettajia.

----------


## Ski

Vihdoin ajelulla, alkaa olla sulat polut. Bontrager Rougarou toimi hienosti poluilla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Tänään Reitti 2000 con veli Petjala. Hyvää shittii, sanoisin.
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Missäpäin "kaksitonnista" olitte liikkeellä?  Oliko missä kondiksessa reitin merkinnät?

----------


## kmw

Rinnekoti-Saarijärvi-Kuikunlääni -kolmiossa pyörittiin ja olihan siä merkkejä. Tuolla se ura on niin selkeä että pärjää helposti ilman merkintöjä.

----------


## a-o

> Vihdoin ajelulla, alkaa olla sulat polut. Bontrager Rougarou toimi hienosti poluilla.



Pussi pullollaan!

----------


## Ski

> Pussi pullollaan!



Läskille evästä täynnä !

----------


## drzilton

Nokia  :Hymy:

----------


## svheebo



----------


## Ekke

Vähiin käy lumi ennenku loppuu.. tänään löyty jo kahenlaista pehmeää  :Cool:

----------


## 7-spoke

Olihan se muikeaa taas käydä koiria kastelemassa.

En jaksanut ajaa kosteanhiekkaisia polkuja ja metsäautoteitä vaan raakasti kankaalle Camel-mainosten tyyliin. Märkää löytyi notkelmista sen verran että 29erlla ja varsinkin jalan olisin kääntynyt takaisin, Scoopilla yli vaan!

Ainut vaan että löysin 22-32 välitykselle käyttöä, vaikka luulin että en sitä tarvitse kun tuntui talvella olevan niin lyhyt ettei sillä pääse edes liikkeelle, mutta kanervikkomöyrintään näille narujaloille aivan omiaan.
Tästä tuli taas lisää valinnanvaikeutta 1x-ovaalin hammasluvun valintaan... 22-36 on liian lyhyt enivei nuissa paikoissa, eikä meillä täällä mäkiäkään ole. Parin mahdollisen Tahkonseudun retkeilyajopäivän takia ei varmaan kannata liian lyhyttäkään hommata.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Mietippä mihin tarviit edes 30-11 väliä, 28-11 riittää ja 28-36 on jo niin harva että jää jyrkimmät nousut ajamatta. Ai ei oo mäkiä? Just ite totesit että 22-36:llekin löytyi käyttöä. Eli vastais 28-45 välitystä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Uudet renkaat, jarrulevyt, satulatolpan kiristin ja ohjauslaakerin kiristin. Lumet ollut pois jo kuukauden, mutta nyt oli enemmän vettä maastossa kuin koko keväänä.

Jarrulevyt ovat hyvät. Antaa tarkan tuntuman eikä nyki jarrutuksesssa. Ihan  siedettävän painoiset kuitenkin, vaikka ei maailman keveimmät olekkaan. Tuli vakiona titaanipulteilla.

----------


## Kärrä

> Jarrulevyt ovat hyvät. Antaa tarkan tuntuman eikä nyki jarrutuksesssa. Ihan  siedettävän painoiset kuitenkin, vaikka ei maailman keveimmät olekkaan. Tuli vakiona titaanipulteilla.



Saako udella, mitkä? Pikainen googlaus ei tuottanut tulosta  :Irvistys:

----------


## PK1

^^Miltä Bombolonit vaikutti?

----------


## Ekke

> Lumet ollut pois jo kuukauden..



 

Takapihalta hetki sitten...



Sulasta kohtaa pukattu vähemmäksi, Kuusamossa oli viikonloppuna puolimetriä enemmän...

----------


## Juha Jokila

-> Kärrä: Tunen levyt tarjouksesta täältä: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...0,2,15,117;mid[109]=1

-> PK1: Bombolonit pitää todella hyvin ja rullaus aika hyvä myös. Itseohjautuvuutta on jos yrittää ajaa ihan lössöillä kumeilla pitävällä alustalla, mutta keskipaineilla ihan ok ohjaus eikä vielä liian kova. Ilmatila todella matala  kun on tottunut Budeihin. Ja painoa kumeilla vähän liikaa, kun luvattiin 1325 ja vaaka näytti 1498 g ja 1542 g. Kestävän ja laadukkaan oloiset.

----------


## drzilton



----------


## Kemizti

Eilen illansuussa, rauhallisella fiilistelyajelulla lähimetsässä..

----------


## Papdin

Oli taas loistava keli! Mullakans bombolini takana ja pitää hyvin, ei rullaa yhtä hyvin ku JJ liteskin joten se jäi eteen. Tää rengaskombo tuntuu hyvältä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## mni

Hauskaa vappua fiilistelijöille.

----------


## OKS

Kaunista jä lämmintä vapunaikaa vietetään täällä Napapiirillä. Ajelut pelkästään kylän pinnassa kevään edistymistä seuraamassa.

----------


## Huggu

Olin aamupäivällä muksujen kanssa matkalla Espoonlahden luonnonsuojelualueelle, kun liikennevaloissa ohi ajanut Porchekuski tööttäili ja vilkutti. Taisi olla ratin takana toinen fättiksen omistaja.  :Hymy:  Itse kerran autossa ollessa avasin ikkunan ja näytin peukkua fät kuskille. Hauskaa interaktiivisuutta.

----------


## Ekke

Hauskaa ja vähälumista vappua muillekki fiilistelijöille!

----------


## VitaliT

oli oikein hieno keli ja hyvät purilaiset matkan varrella :Vink:

----------


## Sand

Wappuajelua aurikoisessa säässä.

----------


## Pylöris

Kuuma tuli, vaikka jarrun katkeaminen edestä vähän hidasti menoa.

----------


## Toni78

Luutasuo/pilkutin tänään,keli oli aika kesäinen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MARA84

Mahtava keli tänään, lämmintä 12-17astetta ja aurinko paistaa. Kävin läskeilemässä 45km 2h22min.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mutiksen kanssa kierrettiin tänään Reitti 2000 Petikosta Petikkoon, paikoin piti käyttää gepsiä ja kristallipalloa että oikea reitti löytyi. Muuten oli hieno päivä toki melko hapottava.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Antza44



----------


## stuugi

Eipä ollut uimarannalla ruuhkaa vielä.

----------


## artzi

Nyt mää olin niin hämmästynyt ja kauhuissani että unohtui Läskikin kuvasta. Hakkuun alle jääneen polun merkinnät on jätetty täysin edesvastuuttomasti jäljelle! Merkkipuista oli jätetty kuvan mukaisesti tyngät sinne. Ei näin saa tehdä    :Hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Nyt mää olin niin hämmästynyt ja kauhuissani että unohtui Läskikin kuvasta. Hakkuun alle jääneen polun merkinnät on jätetty täysin edesvastuuttomasti jäljelle! Merkkipuista oli jätetty kuvan mukaisesti tyngät sinne. Ei näin saa tehdä    
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lwyZZJq.jpg



Nyt kyllä harmittaa niin ettei voi tehdä mitään vähään aikaan.

----------


## Huggu

Isä ja pojat.

----------


## Sand

Lumirajalla

----------


## Mäkipete

T-paita kelit eikä tietoakaan hiihtäjistä, mikäs sen parempaa. 



Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> T-paita kelit eikä tietoakaan hiihtäjistä, mikäs sen parempaa.



Eipä näkynyt hiihtäjiä jokirannassakaan, Ounasjoen jäitä sitten senkin edestä.

----------


## moraff

> Vähiin käy lumi ennenku loppuu.. tänään löyty jo kahenlaista pehmeää



Mikä tuo takanakki on merkiltään?

----------


## Ekke

> Mikä tuo takanakki on merkiltään?



Veetire Snowshow 2XL

----------


## artzi

Ihan piti kävellä ensteks, että kestääkö...



...ja sitten eikun uimaan. Enimmäkseen siellä oli pitkos alla, lopussa ei ole koskaan ollutkaan   :Hymy:  Saarijärvi, Finland.

----------


## crcm

Keleissä ei oo valittamista!

----------


## TheMiklu

Fiilistä tulvillaan + hieno spessu.

----------


## 7-spoke

Pyörä puuttuu kuvasta mutta ajossa se oli, sattui aika makee auringonnousu Juurusojan sillalle. Alle oli koko yö iltakuudesta etrenpäin ajettu ja puuhasteltu fillari2016-partiotaitokisan tiimoilta. Keskiviikkoaamukuuden jälkeen oon nukkunu tunnin ja ollu ulkosalla melkeen 30h. Meinaa alkaa naamaa väsyttään...



Tuonnäkösesti sain rungollisen päivärepun sidottua irtohihnoilla tarakan päälle. Jatkoon! (kuvan jälkeen piti vielä hiukkasen kiristää)

----------


## reappear

Kiitokset brilleauxille hyvästä hissitolpasta! Oli myös hauska saada taas yhdelle fooruminikille naama. Pieksämäen suunnalla ei tänään vielä löytynyt polkua jossa Bluto ja hissitolppa olisivt päässeet oikeuksiinsa, mutta tulipahan kierrettyä järvi ja lampi. Järven ympärillä sattui mätäs olemaan todella märkää, mutta taas muistui mieleen miten mukavalta se oikeastaan tuntuukaan kun kenkä täyttyy viileästä vedestä  :Hymy:  tuli koettua myös tilanne kun koko mätäs vajosi ja minä sen mukana... sit olikin kiire polkea!

Taukopaikalla läheisellä maantiekiskalla koettiin toinen once in a lifetime -tilanne kun vanha papparainen katteli renkaita ja oli suoraan että "noita on varmaan mukavan kevyt polkea" ihan vilpittömästi. Ei tarvinnut selitellä kun heti pappa oivalsi läskipyörän salat. Tainnut olla nuoruudessa fillaroija itsekin. 

Nyt kengät on kuivumassa ja sauna lämpiämässä. Huomenna etsitään toisenlaiset polut!

Lähetetty minun SM-T805 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

^ Oho, iteltä kysyttiin ainaki kerran tänään että onko raskasta. Ulkomailla kävin vierailleen niin en tiiä mitä osa huuteli kun ei tuo toinen kotimainen niin sujuvaa ole.  :Hymy: 

Pururadalta löytyi vielä lunta melkein koko 3km tms. lenkiltä, mutta muuten oli oikein kesäistä.. Kalix @ Sverige:

----------


## trapper

Ylläkseltä tulin eilen kotiin vapun vietosta ja kyllä siellä vielä lunta piisaa paikka paikkoin oikein runsaasti.mut ajokelit lumella ovat ohi,upotti paikka paikoin muniin saakka.Ylläs Mayhemissa tuli seurattua fatbike sarjaa myös,auringon paistetta puoltoistaviikkoa ja nyt on naama punainen

----------


## brilleaux

> Kiitokset brilleauxille hyvästä hissitolpasta! Oli myös hauska saada taas yhdelle fooruminikille naama.



Ollos hyvä vaan.  :Hymy:  
Kyllä kasvojen saaminen nikille on aina mukavaa. (y)
Harmi kun ei sitä läskiä nyt itellä ollut, ois voinut käydä samalla Jyväskylän polkuja tutkimassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Poy

Rukaa tuli kierrettyä, tai mentyä niin pitkälle kuin pääsi.


Samalla reissulla tullut testattua uutta thule proride 598 ja fatbike adaptereita. Nyt ei tarvitse ajaessa jännittää että milloin pyörä lentää kyydistä pois. Hyvin istuu bulldozer noihin kuppeihin



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mni

Aika vähän ihmisolentoja tän päivän poluilla. Metsoja, teeriä, kurkia, kuikkia kyllä.

----------


## MHP82

Noniin, liitytään täältä taustalta mukaan.

[IMG][/IMG]

Vantaanjoen kauneutta  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Keli on just nyt niin parasta kun kesän kynnyksellä vaan voi olla!!

----------


## mvk14

Rollossakin kevät etenee, mäntyvaarasta lähtevää retkeilyreittiä kävin ajeleen ihan ok kuhan ei ole hoppu. Sinettäjärven lähellä käännyin takaisin ku oli vielä lunta liikaa. Joku oli ajanut/ tunkannut etiäppäin vielä.

Lähetetty minun D2403 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Kesäkausi on nyt virallisesti kunnolla omalta kohdalta avattu, eka lenkki lukoilla flättien jälkeen. Ajamisen tiemua! Ei silti oli niilläkin hyvä ajaa.

----------


## Oulunjulli

No mutta se on mukavaa tää kesän tulo.

----------


## VitaliT

perjantai lenkki :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Iltalenkillä testaamassa laakeriremonttia ja uusia kumeja. Hyvä tuli! https://goo.gl/photos/pmeCLmzFLHBWbMdj9

----------


## Ekke

Piti pienet iltafiilistelyt käydä Ruotsin puolella, märkää oli. Lahoa siltaa ja pitkospuuta löytyi ihan riittämiin..



Kartassa luki Temppelivaara, ei oo aina suomi helppoa ruotsalaisille:


Mikä lie karhu oli käyny riehumassa kun oli lankkua pitkin poikin..  :Hymy:

----------


## AAB-1

Auringonottoa Lohjanharjun päällä:



Muunneltu totuus:

----------


## lehtijussi

Soon minä joka tän polun korkkas... :Cool:

----------


## Mokka

> Piti pienet iltafiilistelyt käydä Ruotsin puolella, märkää oli. Lahoa siltaa ja pitkospuuta löytyi ihan riittämiin..



Tuo Haaparannan luontopolku on jotenkin kiehtovan hylätyn oloinen. 



Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> 



Miten kävi, toteutuiko tuo kieltotaulun teksti?  :Vink:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ja miksi siinä on kielto taulu. ? 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

> Tuo Haaparannan luontopolku on jotenkin kiehtovan hylätyn oloinen.



Ei pelkästään oloinen.. Taitaa olla enemmän talvikäytöllä kuten vissiin kaikki muutki reitit täälläpäin. Karunki-Kantojärvi-"reittiä" yritettiin viime kesänä kaverin kans ja siellä suossa napoja myöten pukatessa tuli mieleen että pääsisköhän tästä läskillä. Tänä kesänä selvinnee.  :Hymy:

----------


## AAB-1

> Ja miksi siinä on kielto taulu. ?



Muutama vokaali ja konsonantti palautettu paikoilleen:

----------


## hanski8501

Ihka ensimmäinen testilenkki heitetty ja kyllä tämä on silkkaa rakkautta tällä rullailu

----------


## Poy

> Piti pienet iltafiilistelyt käydä Ruotsin puolella, märkää oli. Lahoa siltaa ja pitkospuuta löytyi ihan riittämiin..



Näkyykö ruotsin puolella muita läskeilijöitä?

----------


## Ekke

> Näkyykö ruotsin puolella muita läskeilijöitä?



Enpä ole vielä nähny kuin yhen Whiten kerrostalon seinään köytettynä.. Suomen puolella nähny ehkä jopa 3, kaikki pyörätiellä. Jälkiä en oo nähny vielä missään, tuolla Haaparannan vaellusreitillä oli tosin joku ajellu monttupyörällä.. :/

----------


## Jahvetti

Päivänsankarin toive oli päästä kiertämään Melkutin porukalla, ei vastustettu junnun kanssa yhtään :Hymy:  Oli mahtava makkaranpaistokeli ja lähtihän se talviturkkikin.

----------


## Huggu

Äitienpäivä meni hienosti, kun sai ihan rauhassa pyöräillä koko päivä ihan itsekseen.

----------


## Jopo81

Pitkästä aikaa pääsi fiilistelemään keväiseen metsään. Pirun kaunista ja lämminta. Toisaalta saakelin soista ja mutaista paikoitellen.

----------


## Eznake

Kivaa se vaan on...

Lähetetty minun GT-N7100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pylöris

> Äitienpäivä meni hienosti, kun sai ihan rauhassa pyöräillä koko päivä ihan itsekseen.




Kävin kanssa viikko sitten samoilla kulmilla. Upeat maastot tuolta Mankista pohjoiseen.

----------


## Nicco

Iltalenkin teemana...

----------


## Kemizti

Vielä jaksoi aamupäivälenkillä aurinko paistaa..

----------


## Entropyyh

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/membe...aign=spotlight

----------


## Swatsi

Terve foorumilaiset!

Pieksämäellekin piti saada näkymään enemmän läskipyöriä ja siitä se innostus sitten heräsi. 

Töistä kotiin ruokatauolle uusia polkuja pitkin  :Hymy: 



Hyvin tuntuisi Nishiki kulkevan maastossa kuin maastossa. Pyörää tosin voisi pikkuisen ehkä keventää... vaikkei painavimmasta päästä olekaan ☺



Joka päivä tuntuu löytyvän aina uusia reittejä, jota kokeilla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sävynsäätäjä

> Terve foorumilaiset!
> 
> Pieksämäellekin piti saada näkymään enemmän läskipyöriä ja siitä se innostus sitten heräsi. 
> 
> Töistä kotiin ruokatauolle uusia polkuja pitkin 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyvin tuntuisi Nishiki kulkevan maastossa kuin maastossa. Pyörää tosin voisi pikkuisen ehkä keventää... vaikkei painavimmasta päästä olekaan ☺
> ...



Mistäs päin persmäkeä kuva on? Siellä nuoruuteni kituneena tuli mieleen, että Partaharjulla voisi olla mukavia maastoja mennä. Hyvä, että sinnekin fättiksiä rantautunut.  :Hymy:

----------


## Swatsi

Tahiniemen rantarämeiköltä läheltä ratapihaa. Vetäytynyt ranta muuttunut suoksi. Partaharjua olis tarkoitus kokeilla. Sinne on vaan ilmestynyt frisbee-golf rata niin ois hyvä olla kypärä päässä 😃

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

Ja töistä kotiin auringonlaskun saattelemana ☺

----------


## Harrastaja

> Tahiniemen rantarämeiköltä läheltä ratapihaa. Vetäytynyt ranta muuttunut suoksi. Partaharjua olis tarkoitus kokeilla. Sinne on vaan ilmestynyt frisbee-golf rata niin *ois hyvä olla kypärä päässä* 😃
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kypärä nyt on päässä aina kun fillarilla liikutaan. HÖH.

----------


## Swatsi

> Kypärä nyt on päässä aina kun fillarilla liikutaan. HÖH.



Kyllä, huomasit varusteissani oleennaisen puutteen 👍 Minkälaista/merkkistä kypärää foorumilaiset suosittelee maastoajeluun?

----------


## sankkiu

> Terve foorumilaiset!
> 
> Pieksämäellekin piti saada näkymään enemmän läskipyöriä ja siitä se innostus sitten heräsi. 
> 
> Töistä kotiin ruokatauolle uusia polkuja pitkin 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyvin tuntuisi Nishiki kulkevan maastossa kuin maastossa. Pyörää tosin voisi pikkuisen ehkä keventää... vaikkei painavimmasta päästä olekaan ☺
> ...



Mitenkäs tämä Nishiki nyt OIKEASTI palvelee? Kun on sen verran halvempi mitä muut tuntuvat olevan. Ymmärrän että siinä on tietenkin hieman halvempaa osaa, mutta oon huomenna menossa vaihtamaan omaa jäykkäperä-maasturia EHKÄ tommoseen Nishikiin kun tuntuu olevan oman kaupungin ainoita myynnissä olevia läskejä. Ja kuume on kova. Eihän tuo erityisen raskas pitäisi olla mitä lueskelin? Kerroppas kunnolla ensivaikutelmaa jos viitsit, jotenkin pelottaa noin halpa läskipyörä. Sydän huutaa kyllä mutta aivot sanoo ei.

Kun ei itsellä tuo budjetti hivo pilviä tällä hetkellä niin olisi erittäin hyvässä hintaluokassa. Ja jos joku eksperttikin osaisi sanoa vähän noista osista, mikä putoaa ensimmäisenä?
http://www.nishiki.fi/tuote/fatbike/durango-26/ Tossa specsejä.

Kiitos paljon jo etukäteen!
ps. tiedän ettei halvalla saa ikinä mitään maailmaamullistavaa, mutta kai tuollakin nyt metsässä ajelee?
edit: kun kypärää kyselit niin itsellä ihan motonetistä haettu foxin kypärä toiminut vuoden päivät. Hengittää hyvin ja on melko tyylikäskin. Fox Flux nimeltään. Itse otin siittä päältä pois vielä ton muovihärpäkkeen joka näyttää auton takaspoilerilta, nyt on ihan pirun tyylikäs kypärä. Vähän semmonen Bellin enduromainen kypärä XC-painoisena  :Hymy:

----------


## Sävynsäätäjä

> Tahiniemen rantarämeiköltä läheltä ratapihaa. Vetäytynyt ranta muuttunut suoksi. Partaharjua olis tarkoitus kokeilla. Sinne on vaan ilmestynyt frisbee-golf rata niin ois hyvä olla kypärä päässä 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Onpas maisemat muuttuneet. Ja vielä fribaratakin, enpä olisi uskonut.  :Hymy:

----------


## Swatsi

> Mitenkäs tämä Nishiki nyt OIKEASTI palvelee? Kun on sen verran halvempi mitä muut tuntuvat olevan. Ymmärrän että siinä on tietenkin hieman halvempaa osaa, mutta oon huomenna menossa vaihtamaan omaa jäykkäperä-maasturia EHKÄ tommoseen Nishikiin kun tuntuu olevan oman kaupungin ainoita myynnissä olevia läskejä. Ja kuume on kova. Eihän tuo erityisen raskas pitäisi olla mitä lueskelin? Kerroppas kunnolla ensivaikutelmaa jos viitsit, jotenkin pelottaa noin halpa läskipyörä. Sydän huutaa kyllä mutta aivot sanoo ei.
> 
> Kun ei itsellä tuo budjetti hivo pilviä tällä hetkellä niin olisi erittäin hyvässä hintaluokassa. Ja jos joku eksperttikin osaisi sanoa vähän noista osista, mikä putoaa ensimmäisenä?
> http://www.nishiki.fi/tuote/fatbike/durango-26/ Tossa specsejä.
> 
> Kiitos paljon jo etukäteen!
> ps. tiedän ettei halvalla saa ikinä mitään maailmaamullistavaa, mutta kai tuollakin nyt metsässä ajelee?
> edit: kun kypärää kyselit niin itsellä ihan motonetistä haettu foxin kypärä toiminut vuoden päivät. Hengittää hyvin ja on melko tyylikäskin. Fox Flux nimeltään. Itse otin siittä päältä pois vielä ton muovihärpäkkeen joka näyttää auton takaspoilerilta, nyt on ihan pirun tyylikäs kypärä. Vähän semmonen Bellin enduromainen kypärä XC-painoisena



Ei vielä ole mitään kokemukseen perustuvaa tietoa kertoa mitenkä Nishikin fättis kestää, mutta ensivaikutelma pyörästä oli erittäin hyvä. 

Valikoidessa sitä oikeaa fättistä budjetti oli max 900€ ja samaan hintaluokkaan ei juuri osunut kuin Mongoosen tarjoama malli. Nishikiä pidän laadukkaampana ja tunnetumpana merkkinä ja takuukin on parempi. Osatkin käsittääkseni on Nishikissä hieman laadukkaammat. Paino on muistaakseni aika samaa luokkaa. 

Mielestäni kevyt käsitellä ja ihan sulava ohjattavuus. Jarrut hyvät ja jämäkät. Vaiheistoa pitää ainakin itsellä hieman säätää, kun ei takana pysy kakkosrattaalla, mutta sehän on ihan normaalia hienosäätöä. 

Lastenistuinta jos on tarvis käyttää niin itse en ainakaan saanut Hamaxin istuinta asennettua runkoputkeen oikeaoppisesti. Istuimia on toki hieman eri mallisia.

Renkaat hyvin asialliset ja pitävät. 0.5-2.1bar paineet tais olla ilmoitettu renkaassa. Hienosti rullaa isoilla paineilla kadulla ajettaessa ja poluilla oon käyttäny aika matalia paineita (mitannut en ole, vaan mututuntumalta). 

Pienimmällä vaiheella kulkee hyvin vetisessäkin suossa ja tuo seuraavan pykälän toimiminen olis kans hyvä. Lumessa en ole päässyt vielä kokeilemaan.

Omasta puolestani voin ainakin suositella Nishikin Durangoa ja nimenomaan tuota uusinta 2016 mallia juggernautin renkailla ja deore-päivityksellä. 

On ollut kyllä sen verran mielenkiintoinen ostos, että töihin tulee harvemmin lähdettyä enää autolla. Ja koko ajan on pakko päästä jonnekin rämeikköön 😂

Toivottavasti oli apua fättis-kuumeeseen 😊

Edit: Ja kiitos kypärävinkistä, oikein hyvän oloinen kypärä. Pitäisi käydä jossain sovittelemassa.

----------


## Wipe

Kyl on komeat

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Kyl on komeat



Komea rivistö

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Timppa H

Suvi  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Monttuhiekkanen

----------


## Ekke

Polkukeppinen



Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## ojn

Vesisateessa pitkin soita  :Hymy:  Märkää oli !

----------


## Morottaja

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Trekking with Trek Farley


Vanhaa ja uutta

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## macci



----------


## Shamus



----------


## debelici

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Morottaja*, ootko ollut Särkillä fattyn kanssa liikkeellä? Kovasti tutun näköistä maastoa....

----------


## Ansis

Pari päivää sitten iltalenkiltä

----------


## Jopo81

Eilisestä fiilistelystä en muunlaista kuvaa näköjään ottanut💪

----------


## Morottaja

> *Morottaja*, ootko ollut Särkillä fattyn kanssa liikkeellä? Kovasti tutun näköistä maastoa....



En ole olut kun näkymä raahessa lenkokentän lähistöllä😀

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## TheMiklu

> En ole olut kun näkymä raahessa lenkokentän lähistöllä



No perskuta ku aattelin, että ompa tutun näköstä jotenki!  :Leveä hymy: 
Tuuppa ajaa mejän kansa.

----------


## debelici

> En ole olut kun näkymä raahessa lenkokentän lähistöllä



Jos kiinnostaa, eikä ollut aiemmin tiedossa, niin Hiekkasärkien kohdalla E8-tien mantereen puolella on vastaavanlaiset maastot ajeltavaksi. Reittejäkin löytyy mukavasti, joiden varrella mm. laavuja taukojen pitoon.

----------


## TheMiklu

Tapion tuvan kohalta alkava Siiponjoen luontopolku on ohjelmistossa tälle kesää. Makiat maastot ajella!

----------


## artzi

Tällaista herkkua löytyy (lisää...) kun jatkaa luontopolulta Siipon suuntaan. Aiheesta enemmän toisaalla eli Yhteislenkeissä.

----------


## debelici

> Tällaista herkkua löytyy (lisää...) kun jatkaa luontopolulta Siipon suuntaan. Aiheesta enemmän toisaalla eli Yhteislenkeissä.




Makeat siellä on maastot ja maisematkin, Pleuna on erikoinen paikka kaikkinensa. Kiitoksia vielä hyvästä reittikartasta, minkä olit laittanut tuolle toiselle topicille  :Hymy:

----------


## Swatsi

Onkos muuten Pieksämäellä maastossa rymyäviä heppuja? En löytänyt ainakaan topiccia aiheesta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 7-spoke

> Kyllä, huomasit varusteissani oleennaisen puutteen 👍 Minkälaista/merkkistä kypärää foorumilaiset suosittelee maastoajeluun?



Semmosta mikä sopii just sun päähän. Ite ostin männäkesänä Lazerin kypärän, kun mikään muu alle satasen kypärä kolmen kivijalan valikoimista ei tuntunut syystä tai toisesta istuvan...



Oli täysvalkeana vaan niin hirveen näkönen että tartti värkätä vanneteipillä vähän aksenttia  :Hymy:

----------


## Swatsi

> Semmosta mikä sopii just sun päähän. Ite ostin männäkesänä Lazerin kypärän, kun mikään muu alle satasen kypärä kolmen kivijalan valikoimista ei tuntunut syystä tai toisesta istuvan...
> 
> 
> 
> Oli täysvalkeana vaan niin hirveen näkönen että tartti värkätä vanneteipillä vähän aksenttia



Näinhän se on. Paikallisesta urheilukaupasta ainakin tähän hätään löysin passelin bmx -tyyppisen potan joka suojaa mielestäni hyvin niskaakin. Kiitos vastauksesta ja hienosti tuunailtu kypärä

----------


## Ekke

Ite tykänny lipallisesta niin ei tule risut niin helpolla naamalle..

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tank Driver

Viilis se on hillitön hihityskin.

----------


## VitaliT

selkeä plagiointi, mutta tuo pinkki satula on sairaan hieno

----------


## vitsku

Olipahan hauskaa taas.

----------


## Paakkis

Morjens Oulusta

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## artzi

^^^^ Jollei tuolla saa poikia peräänsä niin ei sitten millään   :Hymy:  


Harkitkaa ennen kuin menette Torronsuolle yöllä... peli näyttää olevan kovaa!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Afterworkit Silvolassa ja eka kerta metsässä uudella pyörällä. Kyllä tuntui hyvältä jalkojen välissä, joten kannatti taas vaihtaa  



Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## bouncer

> Morjens Oulusta
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]



Komea pyörä!!! =)
Mitä muutoksia olet tehnyt siihen?

----------


## brilleaux

> Afterworkit Silvolassa ja eka kerta metsässä uudella pyörällä. Kyllä tuntui hyvältä jalkojen välissä, joten kannatti taas vaihtaa



Näyttää myös hyvältä! Erittäin hyvältä. (y)

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## OKS

> Afterworkit Silvolassa ja eka kerta metsässä  uudella pyörällä. Kyllä tuntui hyvältä jalkojen välissä, joten kannatti  taas vaihtaa







> Näyttää myös hyvältä! Erittäin hyvältä. (y)



Varsinkin pyörän ruskea nahkasatula.

----------


## Huggu

Hieno ilta oli taas eilen. Vuoden päästä tämäkin maisema on pilattu uusilla omakotitaloilla.

----------


## Antza44

Nyt ha mä hokasin mistä on Pivotin suunnittelijat keksinyt ton hienon värin :Cool: .

----------


## OKS

Kevätillan ajelulla.

----------


## bouncer

Nyt oli kelit kohdillaan pitkästä aikaa =)

----------


## jcool

Moikka,

Käväsin kiinassa työreissulla ja bongasin eka läskin! Pyörä oli livenä tosi siisti ja näytti erittäin korkealta. Merkistä ei hajuakaan ja pikaisesti vilkuiltuna perinteistä Kiina laatua :-) Siisti kuitenkin, mutta en uskoltanut kysellä koeajoa, kun eivät osaa kuitenkaan englantia. Kirjoitin jo googlen translaattorin kysymyksen testiajosta, mutta en kehdannut kuitenkaan :-)

Edit. Souzhoussa olisi asiallinen pyöräklubi ja ois kiva kävästä kokeileen tyyppien kans ajelemassa. http://www.whatsoninsuzhou.com.cn/Ev...il.asp?IDs=253

----------


## jcool

Olipas kiva keli ja huippu Farley 5!

----------


## jopoaja

Olipa loistopäivä (läski)pyöräilylle tänään!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno kuva ☺ ✌ 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Eznake

Yritin perjantaina konan uusia merikumeja joen ylitykseen... ei onnistunut.

Lähetetty minun GT-N7100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Eka lenkki muhkuimmilla ground controleilla ja kylläpä muuttui konkelin käyttäytyminen positiiviseen suuntaan oikein huolella

----------


## MRa

> Hieno ilta oli taas eilen. Vuoden päästä tämäkin maisema on pilattu uusilla omakotitaloilla.
> http://uppaa.fi/images/2016/05/20/20...52.3445d20.jpg



Hieno kuva, hieno maisema.  Mistä toi on?

----------


## Kyrdis

Koht männää!

----------


## HC Andersen

Kotioloja paossa

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Pari päivää sitten, silloin vielä tulevaa JämsäMTB 2016 reittiä kuluttamassa. Testasin samalla DIY-kamerajalkaa johon sain inspiraation L-stick:stä

----------


## OKS

> Yritin perjantaina konan uusia merikumeja joen ylitykseen... ei onnistunut.



 :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Kivenylittelyfiilistelyä uusilla renkailla

----------


## Nicco

Vielä löytyy talvea kun oikein etsii.

----------


## pikkupoika

Tahkolla oli jo enempi kesä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

Aivan OK maanantain aloitus.

----------


## thm

> Käväsin kiinassa työreissulla ja bongasin eka läskin! Pyörä oli livenä tosi siisti ja näytti erittäin korkealta. Merkistä ei hajuakaan ja pikaisesti vilkuiltuna perinteistä Kiina laatua :-) Siisti kuitenkin, mutta en uskoltanut kysellä koeajoa, kun eivät osaa kuitenkaan englantia.



Tuotahan löytyy E-villestä. Joskus joku hehkutti facebookissa tätä 23 kg "kaunokaista".

----------


## jcool

> Tuotahan löytyy E-villestä. Joskus joku hehkutti facebookissa tätä 23 kg "kaunokaista".



Hyvä kun löysit :-)

----------


## Jopo81

Kävin pienen lähimetsä/puistolenkin. Pakko oli vähän rappuja koittaa jokipuistossa

----------


## Ari71

Fiilikset suht korkealla!!

----------


## Swatsi

> Fiilikset suht korkealla!!



Oho, mikäs fättis tämä? Komia on ☺

----------


## Ansis

Mistä Swatsi hommasit Leftyn?

----------


## Ari71

Tämä on siis 2Fat Interceptor, johon asensin Cannondalen uuden 100mm joustohaarukan, "Olaf":in - sama joka on Cannondalen omassa Fat Caad 1 pyörässä. Mutta etuhaarukkaa myydään siis myös irrallisena - tilasin itse Saksasta: 'www.bunnyhop.de'

Muutti muuten mielestäni pyörän ominaisuuksia uudelle tasolle - tykkäsin Interceptorista kovasti, nyt vielä enemmän :-)

Nyt on kaupunki- ja maastopyörässä Lefty...

----------


## Swatsi

> Mistä Swatsi hommasit Leftyn?



Tarkkuutta Ansis, en ole hommannut 😉

----------


## Swatsi

> Tämä on siis 2Fat Interceptor, johon asensin Cannondalen uuden 100mm joustohaarukan, "Olaf":in - sama joka on Cannondalen omassa Fat Caad 1 pyörässä. Mutta etuhaarukkaa myydään siis myös irrallisena - tilasin itse Saksasta: 'www.bunnyhop.de'
> 
> Muutti muuten mielestäni pyörän ominaisuuksia uudelle tasolle - tykkäsin Interceptorista kovasti, nyt vielä enemmän :-)
> 
> Nyt on kaupunki- ja maastopyörässä Lefty...



Hieno kaksikko 👍 Varmasti tuntuu melkein kuin uudelta pyörältä, mutta kuitenkin ennestään tutulta...paremmalta 😊

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis

Paikkoja joissa voikukat näyttävät hyviltä

----------


## Swatsi

> 



No nyt on kesänen kuva 😊

----------


## misopa

Lentokelit (vain pilotti puuttuu)

----------


## artzi

Vaikka teitä välttelen, tällainen piti kovassa (polkujen) puutteessa hyväksyä poljettavaksi     :Hymy:

----------


## drzilton

Pääsin hakemaan vaimon salaattiin ketunleipiä

----------


## bouncer

Hymy tulee suulle joka kerta, kuin nousee polkemaan läskillä. Ei malta pitää välipäiviä ollenkaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Swatsi

> Pääsin hakemaan vaimon salaattiin ketunleipiä



Haha ☺ Hienon videon kasaillu 👍

----------


## Swatsi

> Hymy tulee suulle joka kerta, kuin nousee polkemaan läskillä. Ei malta pitää välipäiviä ollenkaan



Tottahan se on 😌 ...vaikka se olis jonkun mielestä vain selityksiä kalliille ostokselle. Itekin hurahtanut täysin ja mennyt aivan läskiks kaikki lenkit 😊

----------


## OKS

> Pääsin hakemaan vaimon salaattiin ketunleipiä







> Haha ☺ Hienon videon kasaillu 



Kyllä vain, varsinkin tuo alkuosan kivikko-osuus.

----------


## hcf

@rautiojärvi 
Kylläpäs maistu makkara ja vesi pienen eksymis session jälkeen. En luota google mapsin kompassiin enää

----------


## Ekke

^ Jos on Android-puhelin niin tästä suunnistusapuja:

http://blog.kapsi.fi/2013/02/09/peru...omment-page-1/

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

> ^ Jos on Android-puhelin niin tästä suunnistusapuja:
> 
> http://blog.kapsi.fi/2013/02/09/peru...omment-page-1/



Pistetäänpäs testiin

----------


## pumo

Tästä offline karttaohje http://nekkiplusnakki.blogspot.fi/20...orikartat.html
Ja mielestäni parempi online kartasto ohjelma androidille, ei tarvii kikkailla osotteitten kanssa.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...d.maastokartat

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

ilta-ajelut venähti. Piti ajaa pikkulenkki ja kaks ja puol tuntia vierähti Kyllä on suomen kesäinen luonto vaan kaunis ja rauhallinen illalla.

----------


## jcool

Oulun Virpiniemessä...

----------


## OKS

> Oulun Virpiniemessä...



Taitaa kaverilla Sodankylässä olla tuommoinen musta Trekki, Oulusta hankittuna. Ei ole ollut varsinaisesti mitenkään innostunut pyöräilijä, mutta kun kerran pääsi läskiä kokeilemaan, niin se oli menoa.





> @olkkajärvi 
> Kylläpäs maistu makkara ja vesi pienen eksymis session jälkeen. En luota google mapsin kompassiin enää



Mikä laavu, onko yleinen vai yksityinen? Järven kaakkoiskulmalla on kuulema joku laavu moottorikelkkareitin varrella.

----------


## hcf

> Mikä laavu, onko yleinen vai yksityinen? Järven kaakkoiskulmalla on kuulema joku laavu moottorikelkkareitin varrella.



Sori meni järvekki iha sekasi  :Vink: 
rautiojärvihän se oliki http://www.etiainen.fi/gpsalbum/Raut...b-3491d9556648

----------


## jcool

^OKS: Jep, olen entinen Fatboy kuski ja nykyään Trekillä ajelen. Voin kyllä suositella! Fatboy on minun mielestä aito läskipyörä ja Trek enemmänkin maastopyörä, joka on läski :-) Molemmat fantastisia ajokkeja!

----------


## Swatsi

Eihän sitä olis ollu mitään muutakaan tekemistä lauantain myöhäisillasta kuin huoltaa fättistä ja puunata se, eihän? 😞

----------


## Swatsi

> Eihän sitä olis ollu mitään muutakaan tekemistä lauantain myöhäisillasta kuin huoltaa fättistä ja puunata se, eihän? 😞



...ja huomasin et oli isomman eturattaan yks hammas menny mutkalle 😢 Vähän koitin oikoa sitä, mutta taitaapi uutta ratasta olla vailla piakkoin. 

Onko kehitysideoita voimansiirtoon, jos ei samanlaista ratasta osta tilalle? Ajoa tulee asfaltilla, että maastossa koska on ainoa käyttöpyörä.

Tämänhetkiset speksit:

Takavaihtaja:
- Shimano RD-M591 Deore
Etuvaihtaja:
- Shimano FD-M618
Vaihdevivut: 
- Shimano SL-M370, 18-v Altus
Kampisarja:
- SunTour 38-24T
Takarataspakka:
- HG-200

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Jakarilla väännät hampaan suoraksi ja toisella jakarilla pidät rattaasta kiinni, ettei koko ratas väänny. Loput voi oikoa viilaamalla. Ei pitäisi haitata mitään.

----------


## Wilikki

Tämmönen stache7 tuli paikallisesta testiin ja oli kyllä mieleisen olonen kampe  ois vieläpä sopivasti kevätale  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

> Tästä offline karttaohje http://nekkiplusnakki.blogspot.fi/20...orikartat.html
> Ja mielestäni parempi online kartasto ohjelma androidille, ei tarvii kikkailla osotteitten kanssa.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...d.maastokartat
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk



Tuolla toisessa oli myös offline-ohjeet.. Syötettävä url piti tosin ottaa kommenteista, en tosin edes kokeillu tuolla ohjeessa olevalla.

Maastokartatkin varmasti hyvä, mutta ilmaista helpompi suositella. Ei kai se 15e "kaikilla herkuilla" paha ole, mutta Oruxmapsissa taitaa olla samat ilmaiseksi. Ja siihen löytyi Ruotsia jonkinlainen siivu, niin itselle iso plussa ku rajalle on 600m.  :Hymy: 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## pumo

Toimii se ilmaiseksi. Reittien teko ja olikohan karttojen lataus maksullinen.
Itse olen oruxmapsilla hylky kartta orjien kartoilla ja maastokartat ohjelmilla luovinut. Molemmissa omat hyvät puolensa.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## VitaliT

Kävin filistelemassa lähistöllä.

----------


## lehtijussi

Joka päivä pitää pyörähtää...

----------


## Jopo81

Tuli sotakalustoa vastaan iltalenkillä



Ja kauniin seesteinen metsälampi.

----------


## stumpe

Voi elämä, alkaa tulla korvista ulos noi vihreet läskiladat. Ensin täällä sivu piukassa niitä, no joo, mut ku joka lenkilläkin noita tulee vastaan aina! Fiilis se on tämäkin.

----------


## Jopo81

No on se elämä vaikeeta, jos toisten harrastusvälineet noin menee ihon alle 

Maastomiehet suvaitsevaisia ja sitä rataa...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^^Tossa suhteessa Vantaalla on rauhallisempaa.  Kadulla on jokunen läski, vihreitä läskiladojakin, näkynyt mutta ei niitä metässä vastaan tule.  Cityssä varmaan monet pääasiassa ajelee.

Taitaa enempi huumorilla toi Stumpen kommentti olla heitetty.

----------


## stumpe

> ^^Tossa suhteessa Vantaalla on rauhallisempaa.  Kadulla on jokunen läski, vihreitä läskiladojakin, näkynyt mutta ei niitä metässä vastaan tule.  Cityssä varmaan monet pääasiassa ajelee.
> 
> Taitaa enempi huumorilla toi Stumpen kommentti olla heitetty.



Joo, olisi pitänyt laittaa hymiö perään.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jopo81

> Joo, olisi pitänyt laittaa hymiö perään.



Olis sitä itekkin voinut ton kolmen pisteen tilalle sen hymiön laittaa. Ei kai tollasia kukaan vakavasti ota

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Voi elämä, alkaa tulla korvista ulos noi vihreet läskiladat. Ensin täällä sivu piukassa niitä, no joo, mut ku joka lenkilläkin noita tulee vastaan aina! Fiilis se on tämäkin.



Eikö se ole hienoa että yhä useampi pystyy harrastelemaan pikkurahalla. Onhan tuo vihreä läskilada aivan uskomattoman hyvällä hintalaatusuhteella varustettu pyörä.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> ^^Tossa suhteessa Vantaalla on rauhallisempaa.  Kadulla on jokunen läski, vihreitä läskiladojakin, näkynyt mutta ei niitä metässä vastaan tule.  Cityssä varmaan monet pääasiassa ajelee.
> 
> Taitaa enempi huumorilla toi Stumpen kommentti olla heitetty.



Vähän ehkä off topiccia, mutta läskin muotiin tulemisen seurauksena on tuntunut siltä että ei muuten pyöräilystä kiinnostuneet henkilöt ovat alkaneet hankkia läskejä kun niitä hypetetään kaikkialla, eikä heillä ole oikeasti kiinnostusta maasto-ajoon tai muuhun pyöräharrastukseen. Tämä on toki vain pelkkää spekulointia, mutta tämä ehkä saattaisi selittää sen, että itse viime talven aikana ja nyt keväällä on alkanut näkyä niitä halvempia läskejä katu-ajossa ja kuljettajia usein ilman kypärää, mutta maastossa niitä ei kuitenkaan hirveästi näy. Ja maastossakin jos niitä vastaan tulee, on näkynyt enemmän kypärättömiä kuskeja nimenomaan halvempien läskipyörien puikoissa. Nämä ei tietenkään ole mitään absoluuttisia totuuksia, mutta tältä vaan on vaikuttanut omaan silmään meno viime aikoina.

----------


## Ekke

^ Täällä kans näkyny läskejä jokunen, aina pyörätiellä ja usein vanhempia herrasmiehiä.. Maastossa ei tarvi pelätä että tulis ketään vastaan, edes normimaasturilla  :Hymy: 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpe

> Eikö se ole hienoa että yhä useampi pystyy harrastelemaan pikkurahalla. Onhan tuo vihreä läskilada aivan uskomattoman hyvällä hintalaatusuhteella varustettu pyörä.



Niin, työmatkallakin tulee vastaan janari verkkareissa ja lenkkareissa ilman kypärää nopeet lasit päässä ko. pyörällä. En voi toki tietää onko se hänen mielestään harrastamista vaiko tapa näyttää coolilta työmatkalla. Yksikään näistä vihreistä läskiladoista ei ole tullut maastossa vastaan. Mutta eipä se multa pois ole jos niillä ajetaan vaan asvalttia.

Mutta kirjoitukseni oli tosiaan kieli poskella kirjoitettu, ja pahoittelut jos joku siitä provosoitui.  :Hymy:

----------


## stumpe

> Vähän ehkä off topiccia, mutta läskin muotiin tulemisen seurauksena on tuntunut siltä että ei muuten pyöräilystä kiinnostuneet henkilöt ovat alkaneet hankkia läskejä kun niitä hypetetään kaikkialla, eikä heillä ole oikeasti kiinnostusta maasto-ajoon tai muuhun pyöräharrastukseen. Tämä on toki vain pelkkää spekulointia, mutta tämä ehkä saattaisi selittää sen, että itse viime talven aikana ja nyt keväällä on alkanut näkyä niitä halvempia läskejä katu-ajossa ja kuljettajia usein ilman kypärää, mutta maastossa niitä ei kuitenkaan hirveästi näy. Ja maastossakin jos niitä vastaan tulee, on näkynyt enemmän kypärättömiä kuskeja nimenomaan halvempien läskipyörien puikoissa. Nämä ei tietenkään ole mitään absoluuttisia totuuksia, mutta tältä vaan on vaikuttanut omaan silmään meno viime aikoina.



Juurikin näin ole asian myös kokenut.

----------


## OKS

> Sori meni järvekki iha sekasi 
> rautiojärvihän se oliki http://www.etiainen.fi/gpsalbum/Raut...b-3491d9556648



Kiitos korjauksesta. Viime kesänä ajelin tuosta ohi, mutta tänä kesänä olisi tarkoitus käydä tuollakin laavulla.  :Hymy: 

Tänäänkin oli Napapiirillä komea kesäinen loppukevään päivä. Melontalenkin ohella pari läskilenkkiä kaupungin rantareiteillä.

----------


## eetu.sulo

Pitkäjärven suunnalla eilen ei muita pyöräilijöitä tullut vastaan.... liekö olleet kaikki Mansen ympäriajossa.


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Gargamel

> liekö olleet kaikki Mansen ympäriajossa.



Siellä niitä oli. Kuvassa läskiryhmän kuskit poistuneet huoltotauolle.

Olipahan taas autuasta ajella. Pieni nykäisy tangosta ja läski se vaan kirmaten rullaa yli kivien ja muiden möykkylikköjen.

----------


## hälle

Osaatteko kertoa millä keltaisella parin Duden vanteiden reiät on tukittu? Väri näyttää sopivan hyvin yhteen.

----------


## sakkey

^Mulla on huomioväriset "vannenauhat". Elikkä se on taperoll.fi firmasta jotakin teippiä. Myyvät metritavarana leveästä rullasta. Sävy on just eikä melkein.  :Hymy:

----------


## hälle

Osaatko yhtään tarkentaa? Liikkeen verkkokaupassa on n+1 kapaletta erilaisia teippejä. Itse ajattelin alkuun jotain heijastinnauhaa laittavani. Toki pyöräkin on vielä upsin hallussa.

----------


## Aflakorppi

Alle tuhannen euron läskillä ei saa ajaa! 






> Voi elämä, alkaa tulla korvista ulos noi vihreet läskiladat. Ensin täällä sivu piukassa niitä, no joo, mut ku joka lenkilläkin noita tulee vastaan aina! Fiilis se on tämäkin.

----------


## Gargamel

> Osaatteko kertoa millä keltaisella parin Duden vanteiden reiät on tukittu? Väri näyttää sopivan hyvin yhteen.



Ja siinä toisessa on ebaystä limenväristä heijastinteippiä.

Vihreitä dudeja laskin ryhmässä olleen kuusi, ja punamustia vielä pari päälle. Trekkejä oli "lukematon" määrä, ja sitten muita merkkejä. Kaikkien kuskit mukavia  :Hymy:

----------


## hälle

Kiitos tästä. Teipin valinta on kait se helpoin ja viimeinen vaihe tässä läskin speksailussa... ennen päivitystä :-)

----------


## sakkey

> Osaatko yhtään tarkentaa? Liikkeen verkkokaupassa on n+1 kapaletta erilaisia teippejä. Itse ajattelin alkuun jotain heijastinnauhaa laittavani. Toki pyöräkin on vielä upsin hallussa.



Itseasiassa en oikein..  :Hymy: 
Kävin paikanpäällä valikoimassa sopivan värin. Se on tosi ohutta kalvoa leveästä rullasta.

----------


## Jukkis

Ei oo vielä tähän päivään mennessä tullut minkään väristä läskiä vastaan täällä Pohjois-Lohjalla eli tervetuloa vihreet tänne jos muualla Suomessa alkaa esiintyä rasismia 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## jopoaja

Välillä näitä juttuja lukiessa kyllä tulee mieleen, että kalliiden "merkki"pyörien (Itä-Aasiastahan ne kaikki tulee) omistajia hiukan harmittaa että White-kuskeilla on hyvin lähelle vastaavat pyörät murto-osalla merkkipyörien hinnasta  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

> Välillä näitä juttuja lukiessa kyllä tulee mieleen, että kalliiden "merkki"pyörien (Itä-Aasiastahan ne kaikki tulee) omistajia hiukan harmittaa että White-kuskeilla on hyvin lähelle vastaavat pyörät murto-osalla merkkipyörien hinnasta



Eikös ole vain positiivista, kun ollaan tyytyväisiä omiin fillareihin. Suosittelen kuitenkin koe-ajoa ns. merkkipyörillä, saattaa mieli muuttua. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Rescue73

> Välillä näitä juttuja lukiessa kyllä tulee mieleen, että kalliiden "merkki"pyörien (Itä-Aasiastahan ne kaikki tulee) omistajia hiukan harmittaa että White-kuskeilla on hyvin lähelle vastaavat pyörät murto-osalla merkkipyörien hinnasta



Tuohan on yksi ajatusmalli, mielestäni ei ainut oikea. Ostin Whiten kokeilumielessä, josko olis mun juttu tuo läskeily. Markettipyörän ominaisuuksia ei pystynyt olla huomaamatta, kun verrokkina oli ennestään postimyynti-ihme täysjousto Saksanmaalta. 50 ajotunnin jälkeen jouduin ostamaan toisen läskin, postimyynti-ihmeen, Saksalaisen myöskin. Whitellä en ole enää halunnut ajaa ;-)

----------


## jopoaja

Jos Canyoniin viittaat, niin halpismerkkihän sekin on.

Ja toki jos vertaat Whiten halvinta läskiä Canyonin kuituläskiin, eroa varmasti on. Canyonin kuitupyörää pitäisi kuitenkin verrata Whiten kuituläskiin (jota sai viime talvena 1200 euron pintaan), jolloin erot olisivat paljon pienempiä tai jopa Whiten eduksi  :Vink:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Jos Canyoniin viittaat, niin halpismerkkihän sekin on.
>  Canyonin kuitupyörää pitäisi kuitenkin verrata Whiten kuituläskiin (jota sai viime talvena 1200 euron pintaan), jolloin erot olisivat paljon pienempiä tai jopa Whiten eduksi



Mielelläni lukisin hieman enemmän perusteluja Canyonin ja Whiten vertailustasi.  Tällaiset "hyvin lähelle vastaavat" kommentit eivät kerro kovin paljoa.

----------


## VitaliT

> Välillä näitä juttuja lukiessa kyllä tulee mieleen, että kalliiden "merkki"pyörien (Itä-Aasiastahan ne kaikki tulee) omistajia hiukan harmittaa että White-kuskeilla on hyvin lähelle vastaavat pyörät murto-osalla merkkipyörien hinnasta



 
  Ei kaikkien läskien rungot on peräisin setä Mao hikipajasta :Kieli pitkällä: . Toiselta aivan sama paljonko toisen kalusto maksoi kun haan se tuo ilo omistajalle.

----------


## lehtijussi

> Yksikään näistä vihreistä läskiladoista ei ole tullut maastossa vastaan. Mutta eipä se multa pois ole jos niillä ajetaan vaan asvalttia.
> 
> Mutta kirjoitukseni oli tosiaan kieli poskella kirjoitettu, ja pahoittelut jos joku siitä provosoitui.



Todellakaan ollut kieli poskella kirjoitettu, vaan pitkin nenänvartta...

Vastaisuudessa kun tunnen aitoa iloa ja korkeita fiiliksiä läskiladan kanssa, lupaan että vihreä runko ei vilahdakaan jos fiilistelen tässä topikissa kuvan kera. 
Itse ajelen (jos sitä ajamiseksi voi/saa sanoa) päivittäin metsässä. Ja ihan omia polkuja, ettei vaan kukaan tosi harrastaja satu näkemään ja pilaamaan omat fiiliksensä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kuva on tämän illan lenkiltä ja näkyvä polku on tuohon omista ajoista tämän kevään aikana ilmestynyt.

----------


## jcool

Nopea Trek...

----------


## Swatsi

> Nopea Trek...



Nopea on ja maastot muistuttaa kovasti Pieksun Partaharjua 😊

----------


## Läskimasa

😜 Aika hyvin on Farley 5:kin tullut tutuksi kuvista, jos on Lite 3:kin 😜

----------


## Mäkipete

Tonnin läskiladalla rullailua. Pahoittelut ettei runko ole hiilikuitua vaan tusina tuotantoa. Lentää alumiininenki kun polkee vauhtia.

----------


## Tonii

Siinäpä pari ruutua lisää, kiitokset kuvaajalle!  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Hyvin näkyy kulkevan.  On sitten ihan mikä vaan runko niin luulisi ainakin kestävyys selviävän.  
Lennon ilmavuus huomioiden varustus on asiallisen näköinen.

----------


## Odottakaa

^^-- Hienon näköistä menoa!

----------


## OKS

> ^^-- Hienon näköistä menoa!



Jo vain. Onko Roketrail jo valmis ja onko kovassa käytössä?

----------


## Tonii

Rokella on 2 reittiä alusta loppuun ajettavassa kunnossa ja tuntuuhan tuolla porukkaa käyvän. Tosi hauska kampe vetää tuo läski alamäkeenkin, hyppyjen mielekkyydestä voi sitten ollakki montaa mieltä.  :Leveä hymy:  Hattua nostan roketrailin duunaajille, on ne pojat tehny kovasti hommia ja hienon trailin!  :Hymy:  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Ei lainkaan paskempi keli  :Vink:

----------


## Paakkis

http://uppaa.fi/images/2016/06/02/WP...o195712.md.jpg
http://uppaa.fi/images/2016/06/02/WP...o15e5c7.md.jpg
http://uppaa.fi/images/2016/06/02/WP...o19aae9.md.jpg
http://uppaa.fi/images/2016/06/02/WP...o1d7607.md.jpg
http://uppaa.fi/images/2016/06/02/WP...o18c236.md.jpg
http://uppaa.fi/images/2016/06/02/WP...o18bc00.md.jpg

Kävin sotkeen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Kävin sotkeen



"Asfaltti-ihottumaa."  :Hymy:

----------


## Paakkis

Vähäsen joo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Kävin sotkeen



pyörä kuiten kunnossa?

Pitihän se käydä vähä tunkkaamassa suolla. Kyllähän se siellä menee mut välillä humpsahtaa syvempään liejuun ja sit kastuu kengät. Vanhalla jäykkäperällä kahlasin tuol joskus ku ei sil päässy.
Itikat tuli kiusaksi. Päälaki syöty

----------


## Paakkis

Etujarrun kahva otti osumaa, no ei siin nyt parempi pito  :Leveä hymy: 
Hajotin näemmä olkapään saatananllinen kipu ku erehtyy liikuttaan..

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kevyet polvi-ja kyynärsuojat on ihan suositeltavia.  Esimerkiksi G-formit on semmoisia kevyitä suojia jotka estää ihottumat ja pienentää muita vaurioita.  Itellä on semmoiset ja niitä ei oikein edes huomaa ajaessa.

Olkapää harvemmin pahasti hajoaa mutta aikaahan siinä menee kun sitä parantelee.  Kannattaa kuiteskin yrittää hyvin hoitaa.

----------


## Swatsi

Hyvällä fiiliksellä pitkän työpäivän jälkeen kotia kohti 😊

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Sotanorsu666

Alkuperäinen suunnitelma oli lähteä maantielenkille, mutta suht kova tuuli houkutteli kuitenkin menemään metsään. Reilut pari tuntia keskuspuiston nurkkia ristiin rastiin. Mukavaa oli ja todella vähän kanssapyöräilijöitä. Tubeless toimii ja uusi istuin on mukava. Parin kilon kevennys tuntuu polkuajossa aika mukavasti  



Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fättärix

Mikä keula sotanorsulla on?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mikä keula sotanorsulla on?



http://sarmabikes.com/collections-ca...ork-thru-alxe/

Suojateipattu mattamustalla kiveniskuteipillä.

----------


## jcool

Kalimeenlammen fiilistely Oulussa. En tiennyt, että olen noinkin kova kiroileen. Viimeistään nyt on aika siivota suu, sori...

----------


## drzilton

*Fat bike no ethic dilemma*

----------


## OKS

> Kalimeenlammen fiilistely Oulussa. En tiennyt, että olen noinkin kova kiroileen. Viimeistään nyt on aika siivota suu, sori...



Reipasta menoa. Onko nuo pitkokset tehty pyöräilyä ajatellen, kun on niin kapea rako lankkujen välissä? 

Oheinen Surnu-Pekasta kertova hidastempoinen video sisältää ajoittain hieman samantyyppistä kielenkäyttöä kuin mitä Kalimen videolla kuullaan.  :Hymy: 
http://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2011/02...sa#media=51930

----------


## Api76

Eilen taas nähtiin kuinka hyvä jokapaikan pyörä läski on, 8h fillarirogain kahden nakkikumi ukon kanssa. Hauskin oli yhdestä maastolta lasku missä oli isoja kiviä, kylmä tuli kun  odotteli nakkikumeja alhaalla ☺  Ja läskeilyn hauskuutta olisi sunnuntaina taas tarjolla, Pirkanpyöräily ja tavoite olisi saada läskiletka liikkeelle, on siinä maantie Niilot ihmeissään ku läskiletka pyyhältää leveästi hymyillen ohi.

----------


## Highlander

> Ja läskeilyn hauskuutta olisi sunnuntaina taas tarjolla, Pirkanpyöräily ja tavoite olisi saada läskiletka liikkeelle, on siinä maantie Niilot ihmeissään ku läskiletka pyyhältää leveästi hymyillen ohi.



Jahas täytyykin sitten varmaan olla loppusuoran baarin terassilla todistamassa tätä ihmettä 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## quutti

Osaakos joku lonkalta heittää että mahtuuko 4.8 JJ pyörimään hyvin whiten fat3 prossa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kartte

Hyvin mahtuu.

----------


## Ansis

Hiekkarantaa noin 6.4km

----------


## Toni78

> Osaakos joku lonkalta heittää että mahtuuko 4.8 JJ pyörimään hyvin whiten fat3 prossa




Hyvin mahtuu 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toni78

Tai olettaisin kun mahtuu liteenkin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gargamel

Ei valitettavasti multimediaa, vain sanallista fiilistelyä. Pakko tulla kertomaan, kun sai niin hyvät fiilikset läskeilystä. Tällä kertaa ajelu oli ajottain erittäin hidasta, välillä jopa träkständäilyä metsässä. Se mikä siinä oli niin hienoa, oli se että Rotko jökötti paikallaan tukevasti kuin kolmipyöräinen, ja loikkasi taas liikkeelle juureksista ja muista esteistä välittämättä niin helposti että oikein nauratti. Jopa jyrkähköön ylämäkeen pystyi pysäyttämään vauhdin nollaan ja taas jatkamaan matkaa ilman mitään minkäänlaista sutimisen tai keulimisen vaaraa. Kaipa sama muillakin vehkeillä onnistuu eikä tekijämiehelle mitään erikoista, mutta tällä kertaa tuntui että nimenomaan ajopeli sai kuskin tuntemaan itsensä taitavaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## kleaf

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3...GpGSVJYT1NwOTg
Sirous, se on katsojan silmässä.
TangoRomeo ja WhiskeyOscar
Terv k

----------


## macci



----------


## brilleaux

^Nyt näyttää hyvältä! (y) Vielä vettä päälle niin...

Oma työmatka taas venähti aamulla. Raikas +4 asteen kosteahko kesäkuun aamu. IsoKnardi on aika päällikkö takasena.

----------


## Jopo81

Mökkeilyn lomassa piti klamilan satamassa käydä ihmettelemässä sodan jälkiä

----------


## Serpico

> Mökkeilyn lomassa piti klamilan satamassa käydä ihmettelemässä sodan jälkiä



Tuo 3 Fat Lite on kyllä väritykseltään parhaimman näköisiä Fatbikeja mitä on liikenteessä tällä hetkellä. Hyvää työtä tehnyt White kun on valinnut tuon värin.

----------


## jakkok

Hyvää fiilistä ei pilannut edes valtavat hyttysmäärät ja solmuun mennyt takavaihtaja. 

Kivasti kyllä kärsii pudottaa renkaista paineita, kun väänsi ghettotubelkset noihin budjettivanteisiin.

----------


## Jopo81

> Tuo 3 Fat Lite on kyllä väritykseltään parhaimman näköisiä Fatbikeja mitä on liikenteessä tällä hetkellä. Hyvää työtä tehnyt White kun on valinnut tuon värin.



Väri oli kyllä iso asia, yhdessä budjetin kanssa, tuota hankkiessa

----------


## mni

Merenpinta alhaalla. Hyvä etten karille ajanut.

----------


## p bonk

Joko muistin hehkuttaa, miten mcarbonin kehät tubelessina Ajomiehen laittamana tekivät Muklukista huikeasti herkemmän ajettavan.

----------


## OKS

"Fiilistelin" vähän kamerankin kanssa.



Mukavaa oli muutenkin alkukesän illassa.

----------


## brilleaux

Eilisaamulta. Saldona repullinen hyvää oloa. :Hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

Salsa tuli korkattua tänään😀😀

Lähetetty minun C6903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

Minä tuosta väristä ahdistuin kun sen ensi kerran jossain aikuisviihdesivulla näin. Mutta onhan se oikeasti hieno!

----------


## WetWillie

Pornahtava😀

Lähetetty minun C6903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> @rautiojärvi 
> Kylläpäs maistu makkara ja vesi pienen eksymis session jälkeen. En luota google mapsin kompassiin enää



Aikamoisen tempun teit, kun pyörän tuonne veit. Mitä kautta tulit laavulle? Kävin eilen keittelemässä kahvit laavulla ja tulin kävellen tuolta järven rantaa seuraillen. Jätin pyöräni suosiolla muutaman sadan metrin päähän hakkuaukealle. 



Jossain vaiheessa täytyy yrittää lounaan suunnasta.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Eilisaamulta. Saldona repullinen hyvää oloa.



Siisti laitos tuo Pole!

----------


## hcf

> Aikamoisen tempun teit, kun pyörän tuonne veit. Mitä  kautta tulit laavulle? Kävin eilen keittelemässä kahvit laavulla ja  tulin kävellen tuolta järven rantaa seuraillen. Jätin pyöräni suosiolla  muutaman sadan metrin päähän hakkuaukealle.



Joo samanlailla tein minäki viimekesänä mut nyt päätin etsiä fillarille reitin  :Hymy: 

Menomatkalla yritin tulla sieltä metsätieltä. Talvella tulee moottorikelkkareitti samasta kohtaan.  Vähän aikaa pysyin reitillä mutta sitte eksyin ja yritin mennä suoraan mut google mapsin kompassin alko sekoileen. (Ei kannata seurata tota jälkeä. Oli ihan hirveetä pusikkoa loppu matka. Seuraavalla kerralla ku tulen pois niin yritän taas löytää sen moottorikelkkareitin. Saattas olla selkeempi näinpäin.

Suoran reitin löysin pois tullessa kemijoen itäpuolentielle päin. Välillä joutuu jalkautumaan ku kaatuneita puita tiellä ja polku on niin heikosti erottuva. Hakkuuaukkojen laitoja yms.
Valitettavasti ei ole maastokarttaa tarjolla. Punasella merkitty kuvassa.


Lopussa pitäs tulla tähän pistoon. (Ainaki näyttää samalta) https://goo.gl/maps/HBtF9QqYNJP2
Eiköhän se siitä ku ruvetaan läskeillä tamppaan kunnon polkua sinne  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Menomatkalla yritin tulla sieltä metsätieltä. Talvella tulee moottorikelkkareitti samasta kohtaan.  Vähän aikaa pysyin reitillä mutta sitte eksyin ja yritin mennä suoraan mut google mapsin kompassin alko sekoileen. (Ei kannata seurata tota jälkeä. Oli ihan hirveetä pusikkoa loppu matka. Seuraavalla kerralla ku tulen pois niin yritän taas löytää sen moottorikelkkareitin. Saattas olla selkeempi näinpäin.
> 
> Suoran reitin löysin pois tullessa kemijoen itäpuolentielle päin. Välillä joutuu jalkautumaan ku kaatuneita puita tiellä ja polku on niin heikosti erottuva. Hakkuuaukkojen laitoja yms.
> Valitettavasti ei ole maastokarttaa tarjolla. Punasella merkitty kuvassa.
> 
> 
> Lopussa pitäs tulla tähän pistoon. (Ainaki näyttää samalta) https://goo.gl/maps/HBtF9QqYNJP2
> Eiköhän se siitä ku ruvetaan läskeillä tamppaan kunnon polkua sinne



Vaihtoehtoja näyttää löytyvän. Itse ajattelin seuraavan kerran yrittää Tavivaaran suunnalta. Lemmikkieläinten hautuumaan kohdalta lähtee tie kohti Rautiojärveä. Tien päässä olevasta "silmukasta" näyttäisi johtavan jonkinlainen hakkuuaukean läpi kulkeva ajoura laavun suuntaan. Perille asti ei kuitenkaan taida pyörällä päästä.



Nyt ensimmäisellä kerralla jätin pyöränä tähän:

----------


## artzi

Silta yli synkän virran. Luvallisella polulla luvattoman kauniilla alueella jossa on myös paljon kiellettyjä polkuja...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## brilleaux

Oli metsässä aamulla komian vehreää.
Alamäkibaanallakin sain opastusta kun koppelo näytti tietä edellä. Komea näky. <3

----------


## Swatsi

Onko ketään menossa läskeillä Tahko MTB:n? Kiinnostais kovasti, jos on muitakin ☺

----------


## stumpe

Brillen kuvan polku näyttää oikein mukavalta.

----------


## OKS

Lämmin kesälomapäivä meni osittain oudoissa maastoissa uusia polkuja etsien.

----------


## Ski

> Onko ketään menossa läskeillä Tahko MTB:n? Kiinnostais kovasti, jos on muitakin ☺



Luultavasti. Osallistujaluettelo oli joku päivä sitten aivan tyhjä. Tää on sen verran taktiikka peliä ettei ilmoittauduta ku ihan viime hetkellä niin saa yliotteen vastustajista. 
Jotku vielä maksaa enempi ja oottaa viimeseen hetkeen asti.
Toisaalta tuo lähtöaika on hyvä Läskeille ku ne on hitaita ja isoja niin ne lähtee viimesten joukossa jottei ahisteta hoikempia kisareitillä.
Mutta katotaan nyt, luultavasti ja jos on terve eikä oo mutaa ja jos saan internetistä tilatut hipokevyetosat ajoissa 👍

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> Toisaalta tuo lähtöaika on hyvä Läskeille ku ne on hitaita ja isoja niin ne lähtee viimesten joukossa jottei ahisteta hoikempia kisareitillä.



Haistan sarkasmia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Haistan sarkasmia.



Terävä nokka ☺😊😊

Mutta joo koitan päästä paikalle ☺

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

> Terävä nokka ☺😊😊
> 
> Mutta joo koitan päästä paikalle ☺
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jep, itse en vielä osaa sanoa tulenko, ensikertalainen vielä niin vähän jännättää 😆

----------


## Ski

> Jep, itse en vielä osaa sanoa tulenko, ensikertalainen vielä niin vähän jännättää 😆



Jännitys on tervettä mutta ei siellä tarvi mistään paineita ottaa ku ajelee omaa ajoa ja nauttii ☺

----------


## Hippo

Hummailin kellon ympäri lintusen kanssa Levi24:ssa. Fiilis pop. 32/20 just hyvä, ei kramppeja ja ajamalla joka töntyrä jos halusi, välillä ei haluttanut.

----------


## Volvospede

> Eilisaamulta. Saldona repullinen hyvää oloa.



Proto vai oma?

----------


## Nicco

> Onko ketään menossa läskeillä Tahko MTB:n? Kiinnostais kovasti, jos on muitakin ☺



60km olisi tarkotus läskillä retkeillä tahkon maisamissa  ja ensimmäistä kertaa tahkolle menossa.

----------


## Swatsi

> 60km olisi tarkotus läskillä retkeillä tahkon maisamissa  ja ensimmäistä kertaa tahkolle menossa.



Oiskohan mitään ideaa luoda jonkunlaista ryhmää kasaan? Juurikin tuo 60km läskiajo.

----------


## Kyrdis

Täydelle matkalle saa lähteä vetomieheks läskiporukkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Proto vai oma?



Proto lainassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Oiskohan mitään ideaa luoda jonkunlaista ryhmää kasaan? Juurikin tuo 60km läskiajo.



Meette siihen Ski:n perään lähdössä, niin saatte vetäjän. Ski yleensä retkeilee reippaasti.  

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Laerppi

> Proto lainassa.



Milloin tuotantomallit saapuvat?

----------


## brilleaux

Sitä pitänee tiedustella Polelta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Kuvaa tekstin sekaan:

----------


## Swatsi

> Kuvaa tekstin sekaan:



Harmaa päivä, mutta hyvältä näyttää  😊

----------


## Harrastaja

Yöttömän Yön 60km ois tarkoitus ajaa läskillä.

Ski vois ottaa siinä alkulämmöt ajamalla reitin läpi RAUHALLISESTI
 -> ois sitten kisaan reitti ja keli tiedossa ja ehtis tehdä viime hetken rengassäätöjä...
 :Vink:

----------


## Api76

Käytiin viikko sitten Pirkan klassikko ajamassa läskeillä läpi, huollot käytiin 4/5 ja keskinopeudeksi saatiin 27,1 matka 134km. Hauskaa oli ohitella kun päät pyöri et mikä sieltä tulee 😀

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kovakuntoisia miehiä olette, ei voi muuta sanoa.

----------


## varastopepe

Pieni sadepilvi ei aamupäivän lenkkiä tänään haitannu. Mukavan raikas ilma kun on satanut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Huggu

20km vesisateessa, mutta kivaa oli silti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

Ei joutanu ottaan kuvia tänään ku piti raivolla ajaa itikoita pakoon. Oli eilisen sateen jälkeen melekonen armeija liikkeellä

----------


## OKS

> Ei joutanu ottaan kuvia tänään ku piti raivolla ajaa itikoita pakoon. Oli eilisen sateen jälkeen melekonen armeija liikkeellä



Niinpä. Eikä taida olla helpotusta luvassa, sen verran märkää on tuolla maastossa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Viikon paisteli aurinko, mutta heti kun alko sataa, ni piti päästä ajamaan.

----------


## Bulkkaaja

32/20 sinkula sekakiekko fat takajarrulla takaa melkoisen flown pyöräilyssä  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

"Parasta mitä voi tehdä housut jalassa", jotenkin sillai se meni?  :Nolous:

----------


## Jopo81

Arvatkaapa oliko tuolla suolla niitä hyttysiä

----------


## tinke77

> "Parasta mitä voi tehdä housut jalassa", jotenkin sillai se meni?



Kokeileppa joskus ilman housuja , mut älä laita kuvaa...

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Siemenlinko

> 32/20 sinkula sekakiekko fat takajarrulla takaa melkoisen flown pyöräilyssä



Onkos Fattyssä horisontaaliset drop outit, vai miten ketjun kiristys?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mika K

Pitkästä aikaa kontenttia tänne. Eilen muu perhe reissussa ja vapaapäivä ilman suunnitelmia. Lähdettiin siis kaks läskiä keskenään Hossaan, elikkäs Konga ja mie.

Tehokas siirtyminen aamusta ja skodillac parkkiin Perangan puolelle ja lähdöt Syrjäharjun suuntaan. Päivän saldona 53km Hossan parhaita polkuja reiluun seitsemään tuntiin, joissa mukana kahden ja puolen tunnin edestä taukoiluja: kahdet tulenteot ja makkaranpaistoa, yks ukkosmyräkän odotus laavulla, sekä valokuvausta ja puuskutusta. Niin ja öttimöttiäisten huitomista. Aika vaihtelevaa oli tosiaan keli eli pientä sateen ropinaa, ukkoskuuroja kunnon tuulenpuuskilla ja pari aurinkoistakin hetkeä. Kannattihan se taas vaan lähtä!

----------


## Ski

Hyvä sunnuntai

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Dalmore

Yllättävän vähän kosteutta oli maaperässä ottaen huomioon viimeaikaiset sademäärät.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bulkkaaja

> Onkos Fattyssä horisontaaliset drop outit, vai miten ketjun kiristys?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



32/20 natsas ihan vahingossa magic geariks ihan normi ketjulla. Eli ei oo oo ees kiristintä, vois heittää vaikka fixiks mut ihan siihen en sentäs tällä lähe  :Hymy:  

Hadleyn 150mm dh napa kesti sinkulointia fläteillä. Lukoilla rikoin sun ringlen demonista kynnet ekalla lenkillä...

----------


## artzi

Mökkeilyn pilaamilla pohkeilla piti yrittää Tre-Ikaalinen retkeä kun tilaisuus tuli, ja siinähän tuo sujui yllättävän hyvin. Hikiset 80km pääosin Pirkan uraa pienillä eksymillä, reitin merkinnät on aika huonot. Reitti menee myös yhden mökin pihasta, ja siinä on (ihan ymmärrettävä) kulkukielto ilman mitään vinkkiä mistä sen voisi kiertää. 

Juostenpaskatuntiellä on penkki jonka suunnittelussa on mahdollisesti tullut pieni virhe? Lopussa ajelin Ikaalisissa vanhan hylätyn reitin jota en voi suositella kenellekään, on se niin hurjassa kunnossa ainakin näin märkänä aikana.

----------


## zipo

Tänään ajelin myös ylämäkiä niin että se tuntui kivalta.

----------


## zipo



----------


## Kemizti

^ kainny tollasella, ku tasamaaki muuttuu alamäeks  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## zipo

Oikeesti pari ylämäkeä muuttui alamäeksi.Vielä yksi kuva fpalstan  postaustyyliin .
Yllätyin että Bluto tossa pyörässä ei tuntunut niin pskalta kuin kaikissa muissa fat bikeissa joilla olen ajellut metsikössä.
Huom niille jotka tunnistavat polut ja mestat. Ehdin kuvista huolimatta  käydä myös kauempana kuin 5oom kotiovelta.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Et oikein säköll 😊😉☝

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> Tänään ajelin myös ylämäkiä niin että se tuntui kivalta.



Oon kaiketi  jotenkin kieroon kasvanu kun toi nimenomaan tappais multa ylämäkien mukavuuden.
Kivalta ne tuntuu musta lihasvoimalla nousten. Pakahtuen.  :Vink:

----------


## MrValdemar

Posiolla 2016

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Vuoden pisimmän päivän kunniaksi tuli illalla valloitettua paikallinen laskettelukeskus.

----------


## olliottopoika

> Eilisaamulta. Saldona repullinen hyvää oloa.



Missäpäin Jyväskylää on noin paljon kalliota näkyvissä?

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## px

> Posiolla 2016



Hieman hakuammuntaa, mutta eihän oo tuo silta? Näyttää samalta, vaikkei paljoa kuvasta sitä näekään.

----------


## brilleaux

> Missäpäin Jyväskylää on noin paljon kalliota näkyvissä?



Aittovuorella kävin fiilistelemässä.

----------


## MrValdemar

> Hieman hakuammuntaa, mutta eihän oo tuo silta? Näyttää samalta, vaikkei paljoa kuvasta sitä näekään.



Kyllä on juuri sama paikka

----------


## olliottopoika

> Aittovuorella kävin fiilistelemässä.



Ok. Kiitos. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

nyt on vielä entistäkin parempi fiilis ajaa. kyllä bluto sopii hyvin dudeen ja kesäajoon. eteen koitan vielä suunnitelmanmukaista 4" JJ renkulaa 4.8" sijaan. 4.8" toimii kyllä myös hyvin mutta ei mahdu etulokaria väliin

----------


## Kronreif



----------


## JYLY

Macci, jos taakse jää 4.8 ja eteen tulee 4.0, muuttuu ajo-ominaisuudet yllättävänkin paljon. Itse testasin moista setuppia pari päivää, en tykännyt.

----------


## jlehtinen

[URLq][/URLof ] wthe please fix up to date on my way I do and mind off things the coast  of Florida and in the first place in my head

----------


## jlehtinen

> 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Siemenlinko

Maastopyöräily kesäloman aikana jäänyt tosi vähiin, kun kaikki aika mennyt saunaa rakentaessa.
Tänään ehti pitkästä aikaa.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Marsusram

> Oon kaiketi  jotenkin kieroon kasvanu kun toi nimenomaan tappais multa ylämäkien mukavuuden.
> Kivalta ne tuntuu musta lihasvoimalla nousten. Pakahtuen.



Enempi kieroon kasvanut voisi tuon kytkeä toisinpäin lataamaan akkua, saa lisää pakahdusta vaikka tasamaalle.

----------


## zipo

No joo...Tänään tälläisellä  jossa 28 eturatas. Hmmm outo välitys meitsille..

----------


## WetWillie

Uuden satulan testauslenkiltä.

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jahvetti

Juhannusajolla :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Fiilistelyä tämäkin.  Jyväskylästä Hankasalmelle, Niemisjärven jälkeen sai olla vähän tarkempi siitä missä etunakki kulkee. :Sarkastinen: 
Tuli todettua että Pole toimii myös tarmacilla. Mainiosti. Samoin Bud+IsoKnardi. (y)

----------


## Swatsi

Taidan jättää tämän vuoden Tahkon vielä ajamatta ja kerätä varusteita ja voimia ens vuoden koitokseen. Tsemppiä osallistuville läskeilijöille 💪

----------


## lehtijussi

Läskilada mutta silläkin voi fiilistellä  *-> *  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74fJq5nDyhE

----------


## Gargamel

Hyvää juhannusta.

----------


## varastopepe

Koko juhannuksen olin aivan metsässä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

Eilen piti parin oluen kanssa fiilistelemässä aivan mahtavaa kesäiltaa/yötä

----------


## jakkok

Oli hossassa vähän teknisempääkin polkua

----------


## zipo

Tämmösen ostin speksailujen  ja erinäisten koeajojen jälkeen.
Joo ja Thnx kaikille läskimaistiasista.Taisi olla yhteensä kymmenkunta läskifillaria joita tesmailin ennenkuin sain tehtyä päätöksen.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Onko toi 9.8 ja 27.5" kiekoilla?  Ja näyttäisi niinkuin olisi uudet Hodagit (120tpi) alla?

----------


## Herman

^^Kelpo valinta  :Hymy: 
Taitaa nuo Hodagit olla ainoa tarjolla oleva versio tuohon kokoluokkaan?

----------


## Swatsi

Pitihän se lähtee... ☺

----------


## Swatsi



----------


## artzi

Ihan läskillä ajettava vaikkakin kapeahko ja uponnut pitkos... 



...ja sitten ylläri. Onneksi oli vielä sormet nopeet tuossa vaiheessa.

----------


## Shamus

Juhannus fiilistelyjä:
juhannus-paksuillapyorilla-saaristossa

----------


## brilleaux

Aamulla meinas olla paikoitellen (pirun)liukasta, mut hengissä selvittiin.

----------


## sähköfillari.fi

Pieni viedeon pätkä viime viikkoisista fat bike ajeluista.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Tahallinen lukkojarruttelu herkillä harjuilla ja retkeilyreiteillä on syvästi paheksuttavaa vandalismia, jolla pilataan yhteisiä retkeilymahdollisuuskia. Ja jos tuossa oli vielä sähkömoottori, niin ilman maanomistajan lupia ajo on laitonta.
Kuka lienee ollut se toinen dorka, joka oli ajellut mönkkärillä avosuossa pitkospuiden vieressä. Videon kuvaaja?  Montako vuotta menee, että nuokin jäljet häviää.

----------


## adrianus

> Pieni viedeon pätkä viime viikkoisista fat bike ajeluista.



Oliko tämän videon tarkoitus mainostaa sähköpyörän ominaisuuksia? Ainoa kohta, jonka olisin halunnut nähdä (nousu sitä sorarinnettä) oli leikattu pois. Ei vissiin sit noussut?

----------


## brilleaux

> Pieni viedeon pätkä viime viikkoisista fat bike ajeluista.



Jep, _fatbikes_ are awesome. _Electric_ fatbikes are for pussies. 
Ja Jokilan kanssa samaa mieltä. Toivotaan ettei tän laatuiset videot todellakaan leviä.

----------


## hcf

> Kuka lienee ollut se toinen dorka, joka oli ajellut mönkkärillä avosuossa pitkospuiden vieressä.



Näyttäs olevan pitkospuiden uusiminen menossa. Eli varmaan ihan työmiehiä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Pieni viedeon pätkä viime viikkoisista fat bike ajeluista.



Eikö näille mopoiluille ole joku oma foorumi. ***** mitä paskaa.

----------


## sähköfillari.fi

Nuo pitkospuut oli juuri uusittu, joten mönkijällä ajelun jäljet jääneet niiden rakentamisesta. Muutoin nuo reitit kulkivat puolustusvoimien alueella ja molemmista lukkojarrutus kohdista lähti vaunu-ura, joten pyörän jäljen siinä tuskin haittaa. Video oli enemmänki fiilistely tyyppinen kuin sähköpyörän ominaisuuksia esittelevä - tosin loppuihan veto kesken myös sähköpyörästä hiekkamäessä.

Harmi että sähköpyörät herättävät noin voimakkaita vastareaktioita sillä jokainen pyöräily harrastuksen aloittava (oli se sitten sähköllä tai ilman) vie varmasti eteenpäin yhteistä asiaa. 

Jätetään kuitenkin tänä keskustelu tähän niin ei ketju täyty offtopicista - ykstyisviestein voidaan asiaa jatkaa jos vielä jotain jäi hampaankoloon.

-Iiro

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tämä onkin hienoa, työmiehet ja armeijan tyypit saa paskoa paikat hajalle. Varsinkin jos harju on jo rikki, niin sen 200 vuotta vievän elpymisen voi keskeyttää ihan fiilispohjalta. Eikös ne veteläperseiset lenkkitossutalebaanit olisi voinut talkoilla ja käsin kantaa pitkokset suolle? Talvella ei olis tullut vaurioita. Vaikka mitä väliä, menee saman harjun toiseen päähän katsomaan työmiesten aikaansaannoksia, 3 km hiekkakuoppaa tai mihinkä tahansa armeijan käsittelemään valtioon.

----------


## artzi

Minä arvostan kaurapuuroa ja majavia, jälkimmäistä enemmän jos ne paskiaset jättäisivät mun ajamat polut rauhaan. Oli muutenkin paha hakkuu. Kele.

----------


## Katila

Prkl, en osaa tätä i-luurilla  :Irvistys:  Albumista löytyy.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/album.php?albumid=2424&attachmentid=18179

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Eikö näille mopoiluille ole joku oma foorumi. ***** mitä paskaa.



Oli kyllä aivan käsittämättömän kuiva video! Ihan tuli mieleen, että joku 15v ollut taas kuvailemassa kun ajellaan poliiseja karkuun pv:llä. Tossa videossa ei ollut vaan mitään järkeä. Mikä toi fullface kypärä nyt oikein on  :Leveä hymy: DD Tohon olisi pitänyt ottaa viereen vetomies cyclon kanssa ja antaa sen piestä läskiä miten huvittaa.

----------


## GrapL

Tota eikö kellekkää pistäny silmää toi keulan kulma/haarukka? Näytti monessa kohtaan ihan ku ois seinää ajettu  :Sekaisin:

----------


## hcf

> Tota eikö kellekkää pistäny silmää toi keulan kulma/haarukka? Näytti monessa kohtaan ihan ku ois seinää ajettu



Pisti juu. Mut taitaa toi kauheen pitkä stemmi tehä sen illuusion. Ainaki korostaa  :Hymy: 

edit: Itseasiassa taitaa olla haarukka väärinpäin ainaki osassa videonpätkää. Levyjarrujen paikasta päätellen

----------


## Jukkis

Karinlampi Kesälahti 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## PK1



----------


## Aflakorppi

+1, huomasin eilen jo saman, Jos/kun käyttäjä *sähköfillari.fi* on oikeasti tuon yrityksen takana, niin antaa firmasta vakuuttavan kuvan kun edes kuvauksiin ei saada fillaria oikein asennettuna. Jos perusteet pyörän kasauksesta on tuota luokkaa, niin voi kuvitella miten muut osat ovat kiinni tai mitä jännää fillaroidessa voi irrota.

Muuhun keskusteluun sähköpyöristä en ota kantaa.






> edit: Itseasiassa taitaa olla haarukka väärinpäin ainaki osassa videonpätkää. Levyjarrujen paikasta päätellen

----------


## hcf

Ajjaij pahaa jälkeä saa kepit aikaseksi. Ei ois pahitteeksi jonku insinöörin kehitellä joku suoja. Saa olla aina nyppimäs risuja/heiniä ketjujen ja vaihtajan välistä.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Hiukan ehkä tragikoominen pätkä. Muka niin eeppinen musiikki ja crossipyörän ajopuku päällä vedellään helpointa mahdollista hiekkakangasta ja pitkospuita nopeuksilla jotka olisi aivan helposti saavutettavissa polkemalla perusläskillä. Luonnollisesti klikkauksien toivossa thumbnaili on otettu jostain muualta kuin videolta ja otsikkokin on perinteinestä clickbait tyyliä. Mielestäni osuvampi otsikko videon perusteella olisi "Electric fat bikes are mediocre! -2016". Quadkopterikuvaukset olivat kyllä aika näyttäviä ja hyvin tehtyjä.

----------


## artzi

Jotkut sitten oikoo lähitielle kesken reitin...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## lehtijussi

Niin, tämä on se Läskilada, se vihree. Kenties joku nähnykin jossain...?

Tätä yksilöä ei ole monikaan nähnyt livenä. Se on päivittäin metsässä, uusien polkujen alkusijoilla.
Ehkä hyvä niin - läskilada, kuskilla Lidlin ajovermeet, kypärä kirpputorilta... meno haparoivaa mutta päättäväistä. :Leveä hymy: 

Mikä tässä on hienointa, kuski on näilläkin avuin fiiliksissä!

----------


## Juha Jokila

^No nyt on fiilistä. Kun on silmää kuvaamiseen, niin tästäkin väristä päriseet saa valkoset jauhot suuhun.

----------


## hcf

Suon reunalla. Takana kurijärven laavu jossa kävin makkaranpaistossa. Ei oo kovin raposta hommaa tunkata tuolla suolla ainakaan tällä hetkellä. On liikaa vettä

----------


## Jopo81

Löytyi aurinkoa ja hyttysiä. Sata paarmaa. Mahtava keli ja loistolenkki aamulla

----------


## orc biker

> Pieni viedeon pätkä viime viikkoisista fat bike ajeluista.



En ymmärrä tämän videon herättämää suurta paheksuntaa. Vaikuttaa aika tavalliselta videolta. Nuo parit jarrutuksetkin tapahtuvat hiekkaväylillä (alussa tosin taisi olla vähän huonompi kohta?), joten siinä siis hiekkaa siirtyy hieman toisen hiekan päälle. Seuraava sade tasoittanee sen sitten taas. Haters gonna hate. Itsehän en arvosta sähköpyöriä kuin kulkuvälineenä paikasta toiseen siirtymisessä, mutta silti en osannut pöyristyä tästä.

----------


## Laerppi



----------


## Dalmore

Ylläksen polkuja ristiin rastiin, Kukastunturikin tuli huiputettua. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tank Driver

Pilkuttimen laavu



Palstapersonoitu läskipyörä






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tinke77

Miun mielestä on törkeän väärin ajaa noin mageella paksuttimella  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Olipahan huikee ajelu vaikka keli ei hellinyt. Nimittäin inkkarikanootilla saareen pyörät kyydissä!
Vuoden retkikohde 2016 elikkäs Raahen saaristo kyseessä. Tarkemmin sanottuna Preiskarin polkuja.

----------


## Sand

Ihan huikea pyörä Tank Driverilla! Mitkä renkaat alla?

----------


## Tank Driver

Tänks sano Tänkki. Maxxis Minion FBF ja FBR, exoversioina.

----------


## S.S

> 



Hieno fiilistelykollaasi! Minkä valmistajan tuo bash tyyppinen ratkaisu on?

----------


## macci

näyttäisi olevan hopen bash

itse kävin tänään Vantaalla virkistysajolla. märkää ja rapaisaa ja erittäin virkistävää.

----------


## Laerppi

> Hieno fiilistelykollaasi! Minkä valmistajan tuo bash tyyppinen ratkaisu on?



Hope bash plate, kuten yllä jo mainittiin.  Taisin tilata bike24.com ista

----------


## tonytee

Yhenlaista fiilistelyä tämäkin, jälkikasvun kanssa lähipolkujen tutkimista.  :Cool:

----------


## tinke77

No tuohan on fiilistelyä jos mikä. Ja törkeen hieno surly! 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> näyttäisi olevan hopen bash
> 
> itse kävin tänään Vantaalla virkistysajolla. märkää ja rapaisaa ja erittäin virkistävää.



Mitkä fiilikset blutosta? Onko tarpeellinen läskissä vai ei ?

----------


## macci

Oikein hyvä lisä kesän kivikkojuurakkoihin. Pehmentää kummasti ja nopeuttaa. Tasaisemmalla polulla ja talvella ei niin tarpeellinen. Ajamista pitää hieman hienosäätää kun tottunut täysjäykkään läskiin.

----------


## KWR

Läskikuume on tarttuvaa ja hyvä niin :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kesäloma alkoi läskifiiliksissä

----------


## artzi

Loman lopuksi vielä viilistelyä UKK-reitin Sotkamon osuudelta. Saarijärven lenkki oli lyhyesti upeata neulasbaanaa ja hieno laavu järven rannalla. Muuten reitti on tien 89 ja Vuokatin välillä lähinnä tietä/vanhaa tienpohjaa/latupohjaa. ei silti aina ihan helppoa. Pakolliset helevatan pusikkotunkkauksetkin löytyy heti 89-tien alapuolella olevalla lyhyellä pätkällä (Retkikartasssa väärä paikka reitille). Viimeinen osuus Naapurivaarasta alas Vuokattiin päin on kokonaan kadonnut, merkinnätkin poistettu? Erikoista, kun muuten koko UKK-reitti on Syötteeltä tänne asti ollut merkinnöiltään todella hyvä. Tosin muutamassa kohdassa Retkikartta siis näyttää reitin aivan eri kohtaan kuin missä se luonnossa menee.

----------


## Jop-71

Syksy,talvi&kevät - Juggernaut 4,5 / Kesä - B.S.C Type 1 3,5

----------


## brilleaux

Vanhempaa fiilistelyä tähän väliin.
Kuva on Tahkolta vuodelta 2013. Kuka tunnustaa olevansa kuvan läskin omistaja?
Tuo paksun kohtaaminen nimittäin tais toimia lähtölaukauksena omalle heräämiselle.  :Hymy:

----------


## lastumaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Siinä olisi lähistöllä koiranulkoiluttajien polku fiilistellä. Osallistumismaksusta ei tietoa, mutta maaliin pääsy varmasti ikimuistoinen. Tuossa on ihan liiketunnistimet, jotta saa tarkan ajan.

----------


## jakkok

Ukk-reittiä

----------


## AAB-1

102 km / 6h 40 min / 3128 kcal. Lenkin puolivälissä jäin pohtimaan, että olisikohan pitänyt ottaa aamupalaksi jotain muutakin kuin 2 kuppia kahvia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

Upea päivä eilen.

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Marsusram

^Samaa mieltä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Täysin samaa mieltä.

----------


## brilleaux

Eilen syötiin aamusta mustikoita.

----------


## Jopo81

Satuin jokun jälkisavuille, eikä ollut edes makkaraa mukana

----------


## juho_u

Farley se vain paranee vanhetessaan. Alkaa tuntumaan aika valmiilta paketilta, 4.5" kumit kun tulee niin sit ei tarttee muutella enää mitään  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## brilleaux

Auringonnousun katselu, parin tunnin työmatkafiilistelyt ja sauna. Näillä jaksaa taas. (y)

----------


## petjala

^ aika onnettoman näköinen työmatka ;-)

----------


## pturunen

> 102 km / 6h 40 min / 3128 kcal. Lenkin puolivälissä jäin pohtimaan, että olisikohan pitänyt ottaa aamupalaksi jotain muutakin kuin 2 kuppia kahvia



Sä prkl kerkesit korostamaan tuon Les Fatin. Nopeet syö ja hitaat vaan postailee katkerana. Hieno pyörä!

----------


## kleaf

WhiskeyOscar iltagrillikonfiguraatiossa

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3...0xURElwdllVY00

Varoitus, kuva sisältää tuotesijoittelua, joka voi vaikuttaa ostokäyttäytymiseesi ja siten tyhjentää kukkarosi, pankkitilisi ja lopuksi joudut lainakierteeseen
Varoitus, kalja sisältää vain vähän alkoholia, joka sekin voi aiheuttaa riippuvuutta ja siirtymistä väkevämpiin päihteisiin kuten heroiini ja siten tuhota terveytesi

----------


## Marsusram

Toinenkin Pivotti kävi sateella ja sateen välissä ulkoilemassa.
Vähän tuli jännitettyä jarruletkun vetoa rungon sisään, mutta sen sai tehtyä näppärästi työntämällä vaijerinkuoren pätkä vastaan keulapäästä ja liittämällä ohjaimeksi.

----------


## Tonii

Nätti päivä ja löyty vaihtelevaa maastoakin 👍 Rovaniemellä könkäiden reitti.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> ^ aika onnettoman näköinen työmatka ;-)



Juu ja tietty kun tota rumuutta haluaa nähdä, tarttee tehdä muutamat mutkat matkalla.  :Vink:

----------


## Jukkis

Kai tämäkin on jo täällä moneen kertaan ollut, mutta kerta kiellon päälle 

https://phatdivide.wordpress.com/201...-fatbike-song/


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## brilleaux

Tuli taas mutkia matkaan aamulla. Silkkaa mahtavuutta. Meinasin jopa myöhästyä töistä.  :Nolous:

----------


## palikka86

Käytiin pojan kanssa kesäloman kunniaksi vähän fiilistelemässä.

----------


## artzi

> Ukk-reittiä



Mistäs kohtaa tuo on?

----------


## jakkok

> Mistäs kohtaa tuo on?



Reitin pohjoispäästä... Tulppiosta muutama kilometri etelään.

----------


## mni



----------


## peruspertti

Tämmöstä marjafiilistelyä tänään


Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Neitsytmatka uudella Scoopilla. Fiilis korkealla, vaikka kuski vasta opettelee koko hommaa.  :Hymy: 



Viime viikkojen sateet ovat tehneet tehtävänsä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Läski(t) löysivät ilmaa alleen pari päivää sitten

----------


## Core

Nyt on jo varmaan monen mielestä hullua, kun sotkin juuri viimeiset 2 tuntia pitkin kylää ja metsiä jahtaamassa Pokémoneja tuossa hypetetyssä Pokémon Go pelissä. Jos ei siinä vielä kaikki, niin tein sen tuolla verkkokaupan 250€ Mad Croc-läskillä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Iltalenkillä vihdoin keli parani 😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> jahtaamassa Pokémoneja tuossa hypetetyssä Pokémon Go pelissä.

----------


## Core

On se hyvä että saadaan nuorisoakin massottain liikkumaan, näinkin pienessä kylässä näkee yllättävän paljon (ja myös aika paljon aikuisia) pelailemassa tätä.

Fatbike ja Pokemon Go on ihan hauska yhdistelmä, kun ei tarvitse niin välittää jos puhelin sanoo että Pokemon on tuossa suunnassa, mutta loppuu tie kesken, kun matka voi jatkua läpi ryteikön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Huggu

Esikoinen mukana.

----------


## ytte07

Muuntelin hiukan peruspertin mustikkavaunua.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

Lähimaastossa pyöräilemässä 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VitaliT

kylä se läski lada pikkuhiljaa mutu skodaksi :Hymy:

----------


## Poy

^ Sitähän se tekee  :Hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

Ahon laitaa...

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukkis

Tätähän se on arki kun on jääräpää ja ajaa JJ Liteskineillä + kevytsisureilla. 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Hääppönen

> Muuntelin hiukan peruspertin mustikkavaunua. *Nips turhan toiston välttämiseksi*
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuliko tästä nyt postipyörä, kun on postilaatikot tarakassa kiinni? Ja värikin yritystä myötäilevä.  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

On muuten 10 l roskalaatikot. Niihin sai sopivasti myös kannet. Juuri kävin tunkkaamassa Nokian kupeessa olevan kalliojärven ympäri. Laatikot yllätti ja pysy hyvin paikallaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Tunkkauksen lomassa pieni huili ja kuvaus.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Tätähän se on arki kun on jääräpää ja ajaa JJ Liteskineillä + kevytsisureilla. 
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iKälättimellä



Mitä tapahtui? kyselee Liteskineillä ajava.

----------


## Ski

Luulisin että "ne kevyt sisurit" 😀😀

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kai sisurimiehet sentään käyttää talkkia renkaassa?

----------


## Jukkis

Talkkia käytin viimeksi 20 vuotta sitten kun pojat oli pieniä 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Jukkis

> Mitä tapahtui? kyselee Liteskineillä ajava.



Reikä oli tällä kertaa sisurin (Continental MTB freeride) SIVUSSA,,,


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## brilleaux

Aamujumpat alkoi ennen auringonnousua. Auringonnousun katselu on kyllä aina yhtä upeeta. Lopulta eksyin töihin.

----------


## Ari71

Itse vaihdoin 4"JJ liteskinit alle, ajoin muutama sata metriä ja pikkusormen paksuinen oksa meni kohtisuoraa renkaan lävitse!? Jäin ihmettelemään oliko erittäin huono tuuri vain onko tämä jo liian lite... noin viikon päästä taas rengasrikko ja sitten lähti JJ:n litet pois ja Bombalinot taas alle. Omassa käytössä kestävyys renkaissa selkeästi tärkeämpi kuin grammaviilaus...

----------


## Tank Driver

Sopivan kuiva oksa menee traktorinkin renkaasta läpi jotta sujahtaa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Juuri näin.  Varmaan olisi mahdollista sellainenkin läskirengas tehdä että olisi vahva pistosuoja mutta luultavasti runko olisi niin paksu ja rullaisi niin että ainoastaan jyrkässä alamäessä ei tarttis polkea. Painoakin olisi ainakin pari kiloa lisää nykyisiin verrattuna. Ei takuulla puhkeilis kun olisi ensilenkin jälkeen varastossa joka miehellä.

----------


## jpf

Kaiken maailman paikkoihin sitä läskipyörällä "pääseekin"  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Missä tuommoinen hieno paikka sijaitsee?


Itse itselleni vastaten:

Kangasalalla Raronsalossahan se netin mukaan sijaitsee.  Hauska paikannimi.

----------


## OKS

> Reikä oli tällä kertaa sisurin (Continental MTB freeride) SIVUSSA,,,



Kiits. Oliko Liteskin ehjä?

----------


## Jukkis

Vaikka miten pyörittelin käsissäni rengas oikeinpäin ja nurinpäin en löytänyt JJ:stä (näkyvää) reikää. Ajot jatkuu 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## zipo

Niimpä niin  siksi se valmistajan teksti kohdistetaan oikein venttiilin nähden varsinkin sisureita käytettäessä.

----------


## Jukkis

On ollut tuplawee just eikä melkein venttiilin kohdalla, mutta kunhan pyörittelin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## a-o

Tänään oli hyvä päivä polulla, vaikka alku olikin vähän hankala. Uusi kumi repesi kiveen ekalla 8km matkalla. Paikallisesta uusi hodag alle ja uusi yritys!

PS. Vihreä Farley etsii uutta kotia :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

^ Onko Farleystä jo myynti-ilmo vai laitatko privalla lisäinfoa hintapyyntöineen

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Tänään oli hyvä päivä polulla, vaikka alku olikin vähän hankala. Uusi kumi repesi kiveen ekalla 8km matkalla. Paikallisesta uusi hodag alle ja uusi yritys!



Onko 27.5x3.8 Hodagista kyse?

Oliko uusi hankkimasi 120tpi:n rungolla?      (vanhat oli ymmärtääkseni 60tpi:n)  ja uusien 120tpi:n pitäisi kai olla kevyempiä ja rullaavampia?

----------


## a-o

> Onko 27.5x3.8 Hodagista kyse?
> 
> Oliko uusi hankkimasi 120tpi:n rungolla?      (vanhat oli ymmärtääkseni 60tpi:n)  ja uusien 120tpi:n pitäisi kai olla kevyempiä ja rullaavampia?



Joo 27,5"x3,80

Pakkauksessa ei mainita TPI lukemaa. Bontragerin spekseissä on vain 60tpi samoin kauppiaan järjestelmässä näkyi vain 60tpi. Pyörän spekseissä kyllä mainitaan renkaan olevan 120tpi. Punnitsin uuden ja pyörän mukana tulleen renkaan ja uusi oli n. 25g kevyempi.

Rullaavuuden eroista en osaa sanoa, kun en ehtinyt alkuperäisellä renkaalla kovin pitkälle :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Vähän epäselvä juttu toi vanha Hodag 60tpi vs uusi Hodag 120tpi.  Mutta niin tai näin, ihan ok rengashan Hodag on ja hyvä että sait uuden hommattua nopeasti.  
Aika huono tuuri kun noin terävä kivi löytyi, Hodagin kylki kun ei vaikuta ihan heikolta.

----------


## markusko

Vuokatin vaaramaisemia Sotkamon Hiukan suunnalta kuvattuna. Kesäloma kotiseudulla.

----------


## Jukkis

Jotta ei muodostuisi harhakäsitystä siitä, että läskipyöräily on yhtäjaksoista nousuhumalaa ja siemensyöksyä, kuva tämänpäiväisestä "tapahtumasta". Männikkökankaan leveellä baanalla yksi irto-oksa ja se riitti.
Ja juu, varakorvake on vielä kaupassa, widuli että iso mies osaakin olla tyhmä 




Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Jukkis

> ^ Onko Farleystä jo myynti-ilmo vai laitatko privalla lisäinfoa hintapyyntöineen



Onhan siitä myynti-ilmo, kiitos tiedosta 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Juha Jokila

> . Männikkökankaan leveellä baanalla yksi irto-oksa ja se riitti.
> Ja juu, varakorvake on vielä kaupassa, widuli että iso mies osaakin olla tyhmä



Ei tuo korvake pahalle näytä. Jakoavaimella vaan taivutat takaisin.

Eilinen iltafiilis ja 2 litraa mustikkaa repussa.

----------


## Tonii

Perheen uusin tulokas. Ei vielä katolta kerenny pois saada ku heti fiilistelemässä   :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

^^ Varakorvaketta ei tosiaan ole, mutta muistin vasta himaan nilkutettuani, että onhan mulla vararunko !! Joskus keväällä tilasin satkulla uuden Fat2 Pron rungon ja sehän on mulla edelleen paketissa. Rungon mukana tuli korvake ja on sama kuin tuossa mun Fat1 Prossa

----------


## Jopo81

Keli mitä parhain. Puhdasta nautintoa taas

----------


## hannurs

Katotaampa toimiiko tämä tappatalkki. Ei ole metsä-regga kuva vaan semmoinen Fresh out from the box kuva

----------


## Paakkis

http://uppaa.fi/image/h8t

Cubettamas

----------


## misopa

Laitetaas sitte kolmas Cube peräkkäin.

----------


## Kemizti

Vähän erilaista fiilistelyä Sappee Bikefesteiltä  endurokisasta  :Vink:

----------


## hannurs

Ei ole ohjesääntöjen mukainen kuva mutta maiden voyage suoritettu. Stemmi flipattu toisinpäin ja satula laitettu vaateriin, hyvältä tuntuu ajaa vaikka näin pienet modit oli. 

Piti tutkia tubeless juttuja niin näytti olevan 13J sisurit tässä, sinänsä harmi että Mulefut kiekkosatsissa tulee tubeless venttiili ja vannenauha mukana mutta OE asenteisena normi vannenauha. Säästo se pienikin tuossa kohtaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Komia auringonlasku eilisiltana.

----------


## petjala

Hik

Tällä kertaa kaikki pystyssä

----------


## HC Andersen

Toinen tuoppi ja eri kuvakulma  :Hymy:

----------


## hannurs

Ei ole ohjesääntöjen mukainen kuva mutta maiden voyage suoritettu. Stemmi flipattu toisinpäin ja satula laitettu vaateriin, hyvältä tuntuu ajaa vaikka näin pienet modit oli. 

Piti tutkia tubeless juttuja niin näytti olevan 13J sisurit tässä, sinänsä harmi että Mulefut kiekkosatsissa tulee tubeless venttiili ja vannenauha mukana mutta OE asenteisena normi vannenauha. Säästo se pienikin tuossa kohtaa  :Hymy:

----------


## jakkok

Vähänväliä piti pysähdellä kun toimii nuo SLX.t niin kivasti

----------


## Marsusram

fiilistelykuva Häkläjärveltä

fiilistelykuva Iso-Lehmälammelta

----------


## Blackborow

Hellepäivän fiilistelyt

----------


## Kemizti

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OvnjWHL772w

Laitetaas vielä videofiilistely eiliseltä.. (kuva edellisellä sivulla)

----------


## Puusilmä

Kyllä Läskillä (jopa sähköläskillä!) voi retkeilläkin! 







175 km Itä-Suomen kauniita sora- ja sivuteitä.

----------


## Poy

Hiostava hellepäivä Kuusamossa.



Jumbo jimeihin tarttui poron shaissea. Tuntui olevan jokapaikassa.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OvnjWHL772w
> 
> Laitetaas vielä videofiilistely eiliseltä.. (kuva edellisellä sivulla)



Notkeestihan se kulkee.  :Vink:

----------


## Läskimasa

Fiilistelin ihan vaan kotipihassa uutta keulaa, tai no kävin 4 km testaamassa ilman etujarrua ja keulaputki sahaamatta.

----------


## Matu1

Tällästä Lempäälässä!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

Energiat päivän askareisiin noukittiin aamulla työmatkan ohessa.

----------


## Per4

Kävin Salsalla tunturissa. Loput kuvat löytyy: https://flic.kr/s/aHskDqzZtL

----------


## brilleaux

^Komeaa. Jos olisin kateellista sorttia saattaisin mennä vihreäksi. (y)

----------


## Ansis

Hienoja kuvia

----------


## Core

Rannikkovartiosto.

----------


## WetWillie

Sushia😊😊

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Mustikkarosvo toiminnassa. Hyttysiä ziljoona ja paarmat mallia XXL. Sekuntiakaan en silti vaihtais...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jolami

Ei tullu lenkistä mitään kun oli tantereet keltaisena kanttarelleja, pyöräilypaidan takataskuihin menee mukavasti pari litraa  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## lehtijussi

Taisin perata liikaa tätä uusinta polunpätkää kun pääsin jo itsekin heittämällä ylös. No, fiilistelyt irtoo joka tapauksessa.

Ei kuitenkaan ihan niin tasaista mitä kuvassa näyttää.

----------


## yannara

Hey kommentoikaa joku, miten edessä toi 2-rattaan vaihteet toimii, eli jos edess on 2 1x10:n sijaan, niin kummalla ajetaan sitä normaalia ajoa? Perus MTBssä itse ajelen aina keskimmäisellä ja vain takavaihtajalla vaihdan vaihteet. Onko 2x10ssä suhde about sama, vai joutuuko normi-ajossa vaihtaa edessäkin jatkuvasti? Tykkäsin kyl itse 1x10stä, oli ihan tarpeeks vaihteita mulle.

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla nykyään edessä 32:n ainoana, ja riittää. Mutta aloittelijalle suosittelen 24/32 eteen, voi opetella sitä 1/10 (11 tai jopa 12) settiä varten, joka riittää sitten hamaan tulevaisuuteen

----------


## brilleaux

Ihan pakko fiilistellä uudella toolboxilla. :Nolous:

----------


## jlep

> Hey kommentoikaa joku, miten edessä toi 2-rattaan vaihteet toimii, eli jos edess on 2 1x10:n sijaan, niin kummalla ajetaan sitä normaalia ajoa? Perus MTBssä itse ajelen aina keskimmäisellä ja vain takavaihtajalla vaihdan vaihteet. Onko 2x10ssä suhde about sama, vai joutuuko normi-ajossa vaihtaa edessäkin jatkuvasti? Tykkäsin kyl itse 1x10stä, oli ihan tarpeeks vaihteita mulle.



Itsellä ainakin pikkuratas edessä on sitä "mönkimistä" varten ja muuten ajetaan isommalla takaa vaihdellen. Paras etu kahdella eturattaalla tulee siitä että "mönkimisvaihteelle" pääsee yhdellä vaihdolla edestä, kun se paha paikka tai kalliorinne tulee eteen.

----------


## Sand

> Ihan pakko fiilistellä uudella toolboxilla.



Kuinka paljon painoa muuten Polella?

----------


## brilleaux

^Ei tietoa. Ei ole mulle relevanttia.  :Hymy: 
Jäsen kemiztillä tais olla asiasta faktaa?

----------


## Kemizti

Riippuu setupista.. Keveimmillään ollu 12,7 jäykällä alukeulalla, "normisetuppi" blutolla ja hissitolpalla 13,7 ja mörkökumeilla yli 14.. Toki kaikki painot punnittu 4,8" rinkuloilla.

----------


## Sand

Eipä ole kyllä pahoja painoja.

----------


## OKS

> Itsellä ainakin pikkuratas edessä on sitä "mönkimistä" varten ja muuten ajetaan isommalla takaa vaihdellen. Paras etu kahdella eturattaalla tulee siitä että "mönkimisvaihteelle" pääsee yhdellä vaihdolla edestä, kun se paha paikka tai kalliorinne tulee eteen.



Sama tyyli täälläkin.

----------


## jurpo

> ,... joutuuko normi-ajossa vaihtaa edessäkin jatkuvasti? Tykkäsin kyl itse 1x10stä, oli ihan tarpeeks vaihteita mulle.



 Jaa. Mulla on Puksussa 1x9 ja 180mm kammet joilla pystyy kompensoimaan sitä turhaa vaihtamistarvetta. Tiukassa paikassa ku hyppää kammellle niin nou hätä eikä tarvii räplää niitä vimputtimia. Ja aina voi tunkkaa.  Monesti joutuu kun pakka on 11-34 mutta elämä on valintoja.     
Kaikki ei vaan sovi kaikille  :Hymy:

----------


## GynZi

Tuli lähdettyä Raippaluotoon läskeilemään. Päivän saldo 70km rinkka selässä, nyt katselen kun aurinko laskee meren taakse ruotsiin  :Hymy: 



On tää läskeily kivaa, eilen ostin ja nyt jo tullut lähemmäs 200km mittariin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## artzi

Näinkin kamalissa olosuhteissa joutui tänään ajelemaan. Kohtuullisen hottia tuolla mäntykankaalla... lohdutuspalkintona iso läjä nami nami vattuja pakastimeen.

----------


## Bull88

^hyyi mikä kuva. En lähtis tommoseen ryteikkööön. yäk. Siellähän voi tulla hiki ja paarmoja, tai vaikka RAKKOJAKIN.

----------


## Huggu

Espoossa Ämmässuon kaatopaikan kyljessä on Espoon Jeep Drivers Clubin rata ja täytyy sanoa, että oli kyllä kokemus. Erittäin haastavaa, teknistä ja monipuolista väylää kilometritolkulla. Taitaa Espoon moottorikerhokin ajella enduroa samoilla poluilla. Suosittelen tutustumaan.

----------


## hcf

Noh testasitkos pääseekö läskillä yli kastelematta kenkiä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Mun fiilistelyt oli tänään tälläsiä

----------


## Huggu

> Noh testasitkos pääseekö läskillä yli kastelematta kenkiä?

----------


## hannurs

Täytyy sanoa että etsin tuosta kuvasta vedestä pilkottavaa ohjaustangon päätä  :Hymy:

----------


## GynZi

Tässä kohtaa näytti pahasti siltä että pian kastutaan ja niinhän siinä kävikin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## star trek

Läskifiilistelyä.

----------


## TemMeke

> Täytyy sanoa että etsin tuosta kuvasta vedestä pilkottavaa ohjaustangon päätä



Läski jää kellumaan pinnalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## misopa

Tänään Kalajoen luontopolkuja kiertelin, ja täytyy sanoa että on kyllä todella mahtavaa baanaa tuo Siipojoen luontopolku. Nopeaa hyväkuntoista polkua maisemien kruunatessa koko komeuden. Jos Kalajoelle matka vie, niin tätä ei kannata jättää väliin.

----------


## Swatsi

> Tässä kohtaa näytti pahasti siltä että pian kastutaan ja niinhän siinä kävikin



Ootko ollu tyytyväinen Nishikiin? ☺

----------


## GynZi

> Ootko ollu tyytyväinen Nishikiin? ☺



Oon kyllä ollut, eipä hirveästi valittamista jos ei laske pientä alkuhuoltoa jonka jouduin itse tekemään kun en viitsinyt samaan pyörähuoltoon tuota viedä joka sen todennäköisesti kasasikin. Edessä jarrusatula napsui pariin pinnaan, keulassa oli klappia ja takavaihtaja ei ollut lähellekään säädöissä, vaan kun noista pääsi yli niin mukava pyörä se on ajella  :Hymy:

----------


## lehtijussi

Taakse jäi arjen murheet.

----------


## JumboJim

Kamerasta jäi akku tietysti kotiin niin kännykkänapsu sitten.

----------


## GynZi

On se toi läski vaan kiva, tuo kummasti lisämotivaatiota pyöräilyyn kun on hauska peli alla  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Mukavia fiiliksiä ja värispedeilyä.

----------


## brilleaux

^On se. Kyllä.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Läskifiilistelyä.



On jotenkin epäammattimaisen näköinen kokonaisuus kun tuohon on löyty tuo punainen NW eturatas. Muuten ihan kiinakuidun näköinen.

----------


## Swatsi

> Oon kyllä ollut, eipä hirveästi valittamista jos ei laske pientä alkuhuoltoa jonka jouduin itse tekemään kun en viitsinyt samaan pyörähuoltoon tuota viedä joka sen todennäköisesti kasasikin. Edessä jarrusatula napsui pariin pinnaan, keulassa oli klappia ja takavaihtaja ei ollut lähellekään säädöissä, vaan kun noista pääsi yli niin mukava pyörä se on ajella



Kuulostaa tutulta, oma fillari oli kasailtu ehkä hieman paremmin, mut säädettävää on ollut ja ensihuolto tuntui olevan vähän yhtä tyhjän kanssa. Mut oon ollu pyörään kyl erittäin tyytyväinen ☺

----------


## Yarzan

Laitetaanpa tännekin, kun taitaa sopia otsikon alle.

----------


## yannara

Kuin Windows XP:n taustakuva  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kuin Windows XP:n taustakuva



Niinpä, mustia pilviä taivallaa, joku kaivaa tietoa taustalla ja juuri kun on tulossa kypsäksi, niin pitää kaataa ja kylvää uutta paskaan. Ilman mikkianalogiaa ihan hieno kuva ja pyörä.

----------


## brilleaux

Auringonnousun tuijottelua taas.



Kohta tuijoteltiin jotain muuta, ei ihan niin ihastuneena. Varakorvake on tietty kaupassa. (y)

----------


## paksupete

Mahtava foorumi, muutama ilta mennyt lukiessa, komeita fillareita väellä on, ohessa juuri valmiiksi saamani budjettipyörä, vaikka ei kovin kummonen laite ole, niin ihan koukussa lajiin :Hymy:

----------


## tinke77

No helvata, tuohan on hiton hieno! 😊

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## star trek

> On jotenkin epäammattimaisen näköinen kokonaisuus kun tuohon on löyty tuo punainen NW eturatas. Muuten ihan kiinakuidun näköinen.



On myös epäammattimaista arvostella vailla parempaa tietoa...kyllä se on ihan oranssin värinen ratas.

----------


## Makejer

> Mahtava foorumi, muutama ilta mennyt lukiessa, komeita fillareita väellä on, ohessa juuri valmiiksi saamani budjettipyörä, vaikka ei kovin kummonen laite ole, niin ihan koukussa lajiin



Komia on, mut pisti silmään juomapulloteline eturenkaan takana, äkkiseltään tulis mieleen et voi olla rapanen juomapullo.... Mut ei varmaan mahdu pullo jos teline on putken toisel puolel.

----------


## Kemizti

^ sivusta ladattava teline on poikaa ahtaissa rungoissa..

----------


## psaarinen

Ensin vähän vanhemmalla tuulimyllyllä Ypäjän kotiseutumuseolla.

Sitten ihmettelemään 210m korkeita myllyjä Jokioisille.

----------


## hcf

> Kohta tuijoteltiin jotain muuta, ei ihan niin ihastuneena. Varakorvake on tietty kaupassa. (y)



Mites tommosen korvakkeen oikeen saa poikki? Itellä ei oo ikinä menny mut porukalla niitä tuntuu menevän vähän väliä.
Onks se tehty jotenki heikommasta metallista ettei hajottas vaihtajaa?

----------


## Blackborow

> Onks se tehty jotenki heikommasta metallista ettei hajottas vaihtajaa?



Sen korvakkeen on tarkoituskin toimia sulakkeena. Vaihtajalla niin väliä, mutta suojelee runkoa. Olen mää sopivalla kepillä saanut kerralla sekä korvakkeen että vaihtajan päreiksi.

----------


## brilleaux

^^Helposti toi rikki menee. Kun ajaa väärin.
Märkä juuri, sivuttaispidon menetys ja iso kivi. Karma.

Edit: toki mullakin tietty eka kerta kun ei ole varakorvaketta mukana.  :Leveä hymy: 
Edellisissä fillareissa ollu aina varakorvake mukana, enpä muista onko koskaan menny pas2.
Mutta onneksi uusi korvake on jo haettu liikkeestä ja paikallaan.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Mutaa, märkää ja hauskaa. Minionit toimii erittäin hyvin mudassa, ehkä paras läskikumipari millä olen ajanut.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> Minionit toimii erittäin hyvin mudassa, ehkä paras läskikumipari millä olen ajanut.



Oletettavasti myöskään märät kivet ja juuret ei aiheuta tilanteita?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Oletettavasti myöskään märät kivet ja juuret ei aiheuta tilanteita?



Aiheuttaa kyllä, mutta mudassa erittäin hyvä rengas ja kuvioon nähden rullaavat ainakin itselleni riittävän hyvin. Vähän bud&lou fiilikset, mutta halvempaan hintaan. Toivottavasti toimii myös talvella hyvin. Jos toimivat, niin näillä mennään kesät talvet.

----------


## Poy

Reilu viikko sitten tuli käytyä porojen maassa. Poro taisi käydä ihmettelemässä, että mahtaa olla raskas poljettava tollanen leveä renkainen.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hippo

Vaihtajan korveiden katkomisia silmälläpitäen sanoisin, että yksivaihteisuus on vaihtoehto.

Fiiliksiä tuli haettua Kalottireitiltä. Kilpiseltä Meekolle ja takaisin. Kelit lyhenisivät reissua, koska vaikka pidemmälle olisi tietty voinut jatkaa, ei siihen tällä kertaa ollut tarpeeksi suuri hinku.
Ei tuolla ole kovin "järkevää" pyörällä retkeillä. Tunkkailin silti ihan hyvillä fiiliksillä.

----------


## hcf

> Fiiliksiä tuli haettua Kalottireitiltä. Kilpiseltä Meekolle ja takaisin. 
> Ei tuolla ole kovin "järkevää" pyörällä retkeillä.



Löytykös tuolta kilpisjärveltä mitään hyviä pätkiä pyöräillä? Ensviikolla ois ehkä käynti siellä. Norjanpuolelta 25km päästä kyllä löytys mut onko mitään lähempää?
Ei oo ku ykspäivä siinä aikaa niin ei viittis käyttää sitä etsimiseen  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Vaihtajan korveiden katkomisia silmälläpitäen sanoisin, että yksivaihteisuus on vaihtoehto.



Ei näillä reisillä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kärrä

> Aiheuttaa kyllä, mutta mudassa erittäin hyvä rengas ja kuvioon nähden rullaavat ainakin itselleni riittävän hyvin. Vähän bud&lou fiilikset, mutta halvempaan hintaan. Toivottavasti toimii myös talvella hyvin. Jos toimivat, niin näillä mennään kesät talvet.



Itse olen ajellut noilla jostain viime loka- marraskuusta asti tyytyväisenä. Mielestäni toimivat talvella "erittäin kivasti"  :Hymy:

----------


## Hippo

> Ei näillä reisillä.



Mullakaan mitään voimaa ole, sitkeyttä. Nojoo, Jkl seutu on kyllä haasteellinen paikkaa yv jengille. 

Kilpisen paremmista reiteistä tms. en kyllä osaa sanoa. Kalottireitin alku Luontokeskukselta Tsaikalin rantaan ja tuohon ekan kuvan tienoille asti on ihan perkelettä. Itse asiassa se on ärsyttävä vaikka jaloillakin taaperrettuna. Onneksi sitten pääseekin eroon metsässä kulkemisesta. 

Teki mieli tehdä pisto kolmen maan rajapyykille, mutta en sitten edes alkanut ottaa selvää saako Mallan puistossa lainkaan ajaa pyörää, kun kävellenkin lupa vain reitillä kulkemiseen. Se on matkaltaan aika sievä, jos ei pyöräillen niin vaikka kävellen.

----------


## brilleaux

> Mullakaan mitään voimaa ole, sitkeyttä. Nojoo, Jkl seutu on kyllä haasteellinen paikkaa yv jengille.



Eilen muuten kodin nurkilla sinkoili isohko parvi fiksiporukkaa. En mä vaan tajua kuinka joku pystyy noilla ajamaan.  :Hymy: 
Rispektit. (y)

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mahtava foorumi, muutama ilta mennyt lukiessa, komeita fillareita väellä on, ohessa juuri valmiiksi saamani budjettipyörä, vaikka ei kovin kummonen laite ole, niin ihan koukussa lajiin



Nättihän tuo, ja ihan jo "kummoinenkin". Käännä satula vielä suoraan niin saattais olla mukavempi poleksia.  :Vink:

----------


## Matu1

Matkalla Pyhätunturin huipulle ja huipulla Meno pelkkää ylämäkeä, onneks alas pääsi nopeeta ja lujaa Komeeta maisemaa täällä pohjosessa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## debelici

> Tänään Kalajoen luontopolkuja kiertelin, ja täytyy sanoa että on kyllä todella mahtavaa baanaa tuo Siipojoen luontopolku. Nopeaa hyväkuntoista polkua maisemien kruunatessa koko komeuden. Jos Kalajoelle matka vie, niin tätä ei kannata jättää väliin.



Ajoitko lenkin kokonaan ympäri, sen joka lähtee Tapion Tuvalta ja käy Pleunassa?

----------


## misopa

> Ajoitko lenkin kokonaan ympäri, sen joka lähtee Tapion Tuvalta ja käy Pleunassa?



Juuri sen pidemmän lenkin ajoin tuolla. 

Lisäksi myös hiukan muita reittejä Vihasniemen alueella.

----------


## jcool

Päivän fiilistelyt Sankivaarasta-->Pilpajärvelle. Olipas rankkaa rynkytystä :-) Edit...oli niin rankkaa, että pitää varmaan tsekata pyörä läpi, että kaikki kiinni ja ok.

----------


## Huggu

Tuli tänään vedettyä puolikas Reitti2000. Eli Pirttimäestä Pirttimäkeen vastapäivään. Märkää oli, koska koko yön oli satanut. Hämmästykseksi ajaksi tuli tismalleen sama aika kuin täpärillä viimevuonna eli hiukan alle 4 tuntia 53 kilometrille.

----------


## drzilton

Fiilistelin pläskii  :Hymy:  ja vaimo lähti eettisesti rannalle.

----------


## lehtijussi

Terveisiä sille, joka oli sitä mieltä että vihreet läskit on täällä liikaa näkyvillä...  :Hymy:

----------


## hannurs

Hä? Oliko siinä läskipyörä kuvassa??  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

😻✌😗

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Puusilmä

Retki Pohjois-Karjalaan lähestyy, uudet pussukat saapuivat.

----------


## Antza44

> Fiilistelin pläskii  ja vaimo lähti eettisesti rannalle.



Nyt on ensiluokkaista fiilistelyä. Tässä se nyt nähdään kuinka hyvin läskeily sopii kauniimmallekki sukupuolelle :Nolous: .

----------


## Sand

Läskifiilistelyä tyynen altaan reunalla vähän ennen ukkoskuuroa.

----------


## Smo

> Terveisiä sille, joka oli sitä mieltä että vihreet läskit on täällä liikaa näkyvillä...



Hyvin sopii vihreän väri noihin lehtiin ja punaisen takaheijastimen väri marjoihin





> Retki Pohjois-Karjalaan lähestyy, uudet pussukat saapuivat.



Melkoinen ilmanvastus Ortliebeissä, onko eteen pussukoita ollenkaan?

----------


## Puusilmä

> Melkoinen ilmanvastus Ortliebeissä, onko eteen pussukoita ollenkaan?



Hiljaa kun ajaa ei ilmanvastus haittaa. Tankoon tulee telttarulla. 

Isot pussit ovat tarpeen talvella, mahtuu lämmikettä enemmän.

----------


## Jabadabado

> Fiilistelin pläskii  ja vaimo lähti eettisesti rannalle.



No nyt oli kyllä hyvin fiilistelty, vaikka läskipyörät ei yleensä niin säväytä maantiepyöräilijää niin joku tässä viestin kuvassa silti osui ja upposi. Pitääkin vielä tarkistaa kuva jos keksisin mikä se oli...

----------


## Swatsi

Pitkästä aikaa jaksoi kamerallakin vähän räpsiä kuvaa fiilistelyistä. Kaunis oli sunnuntai-ilta 😊


 ...ja ei se aina niin siistiäkään ole 😉

----------


## Jukkis

^ Siinäkö on sitten se tulevan joulun joulukuusi ?


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Swatsi

> ^ Siinäkö on sitten se tulevan joulun joulukuusi ?
> 
> 
> Tapatalkista iKälättimellä



Joo, olen jo hyvissä ajoin liikkeellä 😆

----------


## turot

Ollut ajohommat vähän tauolla innostuksen ja "ajan" puutteessa ja täpäriä huollellessa/ iskareiden huoltotarvetta kartoittaessa alkoi tehdä mieli läskimpää. Poikakin innostui asiasta joten aloitellaan pienemmistä. Onkohan Mondraker Panzer 24" ihan niinkun sitä parasta mitä on kohtuullisen järkevissä hinnoissa tarjolla vai löytyykö ~700€:n hintaluokassa tai halvemmalla muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## hcf

> muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja?



Silverbackillä ainaski o juniori läskejä. Scoop half ja scoop quarter

ps. ketju on väärä. Oikea täällä

----------


## samppa@draktor.com

> Matkalla Pyhätunturin huipulle ja huipulla Meno pelkkää ylämäkeä, onneks alas pääsi nopeeta ja lujaa Komeeta maisemaa täällä pohjosessa!



Mitenkäs kuvailisit Pyhän läskeilymahdollisuuksia tai reittejä?

Piti sinne tänä kesänä lähteä, tosin suunnitelmat muuttuivat mutta aie elää. Tuntuu vain olevan kaikki reittiohjeistus aiheeseen kovin pintapuolista.

----------


## Matu1

Noh, kyllähän siellä niitä reittejä löytyy. Itte olin pikasella käynnillä perheen kanssa, niin ei kauheasti kerennyt läskeillä Mutta tykkäsin sen verran mitä kerkesin nähdä ja kokea Suosittelen, mutta kannattaa ottaa paremmin selville reittejä, itse lähdin vaan polkeen ja katseleen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Väärässä ketjussa kuvat. Ei ole fat. 😜

----------


## Tonii

> ^ Väärässä ketjussa kuvat. Ei ole fat. 😜



Korjaan erehdykseni. Parempi?

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Olis ne Stachen kuvat ny saanu olla, kunhanpahan möläytin aamuavautumisen. 😔 Paa ny ainakin jonnee muualle jos et tähän enää viiti.

----------


## Tonii

No laitetaan yks fiilistelykuva tähän, loput on tuolla farley ketjussa ☺ vaikka eihän ne nyt varsinaisesti sinnekään kuulu 😂

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## TuriMaas

^ mä pidän laadukkaista valokuvista. Tällaisia jaksaa katsella pidemmänkin aikaa *peukku*

----------


## Tank Driver

Keulaämpyilyä.

----------


## slow

Nyt on munaa. Ja kermaa ja pekonia. 
Suurta arvostusta.

----------


## jukkasak

Täälläkin fiilistellään, ensimmäistä foorumiviestiä ja uutta paksukaista. Mieli on korkealla.  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno Rose Onnea matkaan 😊👌

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

> by Optiflow, on Flickr



Nyt on kyllä erittäin kaunis kuva 😌 Laittasin jopa taustakuvaksi läppikseen, jos ois vain oma pyörä kuvassa 😅

----------


## Core

> Nyt on kyllä erittäin kaunis kuva  Laittasin jopa taustakuvaksi läppikseen, jos ois vain oma pyörä kuvassa 



Täytyy yhtyä. Yleensä on korkeintaan "wau, siisti pyörä", mutta nyt taisin ihan oikeasti sanoa yksikseni ääneen "wau, hieno kuva". Ei sillä ettei OnOne olisi itsessään hieno  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Swatsi

> Täytyy yhtyä. Yleensä on korkeintaan "wau, siisti pyörä", mutta nyt taisin ihan oikeasti sanoa yksikseni ääneen "wau, hieno kuva". Ei sillä ettei OnOne olisi itsessään hieno



Jep, hieno on pyöräkin ☺

----------


## Jopo81

Kauniista paisteesta huolimatta tuuli oli kylmä eilen

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## star trek



----------


## jukkasak

^Komia Suppi  :Hymy: 

Kävin eilen neitsytajolla maastossa Rosella. Olen täysin myyty, aivan mahtavaa puuhaa! Maasto oli paikoin märkää mutta sehän toi vain lisähaastetta ja -hauskuutta peliin  :Hymy:

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

> 



Makeet rungon muodot ja värit Supissa. Mistä on etulokari hommattu? Näyttää jotenki vähä pyöreemmältä ja paremmalta kun zefalit ja mucky nutzit, vai valehteleeko kuva vai silmäni.

----------


## Herman

> Makeet rungon muodot Supissa.



Kiitokset omasta ja muidenkin Interceptor-omistajien puolesta :Hymy: . Maailmaltahan tuo löytyy ainakin kolmen muun "valmistajan" listoilta  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## jurpo

> *nipsis nipsis*
> Keulaämpyilyä.



Houli kau! Nyt on bat-pyörää kerrakseen, Borealis goes Pinarello

*arvostustamio kumarrusten kera*

----------


## Oulunjulli

Sammakkoki tykkää enempi carbonista.
...ohhoh, tulipa iso kuva.

----------


## macci

Itä-Suomen kierrokselta


moto oli tehnyt varsin kivan radan

----------


## star trek

> Kiitokset omasta ja muidenkin Interceptor-omistajien puolesta. Maailmaltahan tuo löytyy ainakin kolmen muun "valmistajan" listoilta .



Samalla muotilla tehty juu ja yllättävän hyvä ajaa...Mucky nutz on lokarina.

----------


## artzi

Kerrankin on merkattu selkeästi että meijän mailla ei muuten turhanpäiten  kuljeskella...

----------


## Puusilmä

> Kerrankin on merkattu selkeästi että meijän mailla ei muuten turhanpäiten  kuljeskella...



Eikös tuo ole ystävällinen kutsu läskipyörälle, muut eivät tuosta pääse?

----------


## Läskimasa

Pitkästä aikaa kerkes iltalenkille, eikä ees satanu. Uus keula tuntuu mukavalta.

----------


## psaarinen

On-One Fatty Trail. Tämä vielä X5 2x10 osasarjalla. Pian tilaukseni jälkeen elokuun alussa muuttui NX1 1x11 osasarjaan.

----------


## liideri

Tämän päivän fiilistelyjä kotikulmilta...

----------


## brilleaux

Tänään fiilistelin 4.8 JJ:ä takapäässä. Toimiva renkula. Kaikkinensa. Tykkäsin.

----------


## TuriMaas

> Tänään fiilistelin 4.8 JJ:ä takapäässä. Toimiva renkula. Kaikkinensa. Tykkäsin.



Tuon kuvasarjan perusteella voisi itsellekin hankkia samanlaiset  :Cool:

----------


## Poy

^^ Hieno juurakko.

----------


## lehtijussi

Maastopainoitteista läskeilyä.

----------


## solisti

Iltamat suolla.

----------


## TuriMaas

> Iltamat suolla.



No nyt!

----------


## liideri

Piti käydä kokeilemassa, että missä ne Cuution rajat menee... ja löytyihän ne!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ekke

Pitkästä aikaa läskillä liikkeellä, vaimoke lähti minun täpärillä peesaileen.. Kiva olla luonnonhelmassa ku sorsat rääkyy ja haulikot paukkuu  



Eka lenkki Budi keulilla eikä kyl valittamista..

----------


## Tank Driver

Nätti Silsa.

----------


## Sand

Märkää enduropolkua.

----------


## px

Pari fiilistelyräpsyä eiliseltä polkujenskouttausreissulta:

----------


## mni

Raekuuro yllätti eilisellä lenkillä. Oli valehtelematta golf-pallon kokoisia.

----------


## Blackborow

> Pari fiilistelyräpsyä eiliseltä polkujenskouttausreissulta:



Hienoja kuvia. Mistäs nuo on? Varsinkin tuo eka näyttää jotenkin häiritsevän tutulta?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Testilenkillä

----------


## Hilex68

Maantiepyöräilyn vastapainoksi Norsupyörä maastoajoa

----------


## px

> Hienoja kuvia. Mistäs nuo on? Varsinkin tuo eka näyttää jotenkin häiritsevän tutulta?



Taivalkoskelta. Uusia polkuja etsimässä, tuota ekaa on tuskin kovin moni pyöräilijä eksynyt kokeilemaan kun ei ole lähelläkään mitään reittejä. Katselin vain kartasta että tuolla voisi olla polku, ja olihan siellä. Mutta saman näköisiä harjupätkiä on Syötteen - Posion - Taivalkosken - Kylmäluoman - Hossan seuduilla kymmenittäin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

^ Kävitkö Vittuojalla ?


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Blackborow

> Taivalkoskelta. Uusia polkuja etsimässä, tuota ekaa on tuskin kovin moni pyöräilijä eksynyt kokeilemaan kun ei ole lähelläkään mitään reittejä. Katselin vain kartasta että tuolla voisi olla polku, ja olihan siellä. Mutta saman näköisiä harjupätkiä on Syötteen - Posion - Taivalkosken - Kylmäluoman - Hossan seuduilla kymmenittäin



Joo no ei mun silmät sitten valehdelleet. On noita Taivalkosken polkuja tullut sen verran tutkittua.

----------


## px

> ^ Kävitkö Vittuojalla ?



En uskaltautunut 30 metriä lähemmäksi ;/

----------


## px

> Joo no ei mun silmät sitten valehdelleet. On noita Taivalkosken polkuja tullut sen verran tutkittua.



Dodi! Siellä kyllä piisaa hienoja mestoja tutkittaviksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Dodi! Siellä kyllä piisaa hienoja mestoja tutkittaviksi



Joo on. Parin mestan tsekkaus olisi tällekin syksylle mielessä kunhan vain ehtisi.

----------


## jukkasak

> Pari fiilistelyräpsyä eiliseltä polkujenskouttausreissulta:
> *räps*



On kyllä houkuttelevan näköistä polkua. Myös tutun näköistä, mullakin on tullut hieman käppäiltyä vuosien mittaan Kylmäluomalla. Ensi viikonloppunakin tarkoitus lähteä mittailemaan pyörällä Kylmäluoman ja/tai Hossan polkuja kun mökille meno Taivalkoskelle  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä oli taas kaunis auringonlasku kymijoella

----------


## star trek

Käytiin merta katsomassa.

----------


## artzi

Syysretkeilyt pitää aloittaa varovasti, joten tämä oli sopiva paussipaikka matkalla. Ponsinevan reitti (rip) on huikeat kolme (3) kilometriä pitkä, joten olisin jaksanut ajaa kokonaankin. Totaalisen mäsät pitkokset tuli lopulta ajettua eestaas, kun puuttuva silta (sitä ennen ollut Märkä) toisen laavun jälkeen aiheutti esteen ympäriajolle. Mutta kyllä oli komeeta!

----------


## Swatsi

Pari räpsyä eilispäivältä ☺
*Sisältää tuotesijoittelua*


... ja "joulukuusi" -kommentti tulikin jo viime postauksessa, että jos ei muuta sanottavaa ole 😉

----------


## TuriMaas

Tänään tällaista. Kyllä menee hyvin pehmeässä hiekassa - ylös ja alas. Miinuksena pyörän puuttuminen kuvasta  :Irvistys:

----------


## JJii

Ei näy kuva

----------


## liideri

Pikku fiilistelyt... Pitkospuut oli paikoin kapeempia kun läskin kumi..   :Vink: 







Joku oli jättänyt komean kokoisen hauen lokeille...

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow on Flickr
Tuli tänään kiivettyä tuonne paikallisen ison laskettelunyppylän päälle.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mahdollisesti maailmankaikkeuden hienoin Onnivanni.

----------


## TuriMaas

> Ei näy kuva



Niinkö? Omissa laitteissa näkyy (läppäri & kännykkä).

----------


## mahead

> Niinkö? Omissa laitteissa näkyy (läppäri & kännykkä).



Ei näy täälläkään. Olisko kuvan oikeudet* pielessä, mutta sulla toimii jos olet molemmilla laitteilla kirjautunut? Kokeile avata ketju läppärin selaimen yksityisyys-tilassa. Veikkaan että silloin ei sullakaan toimi. 

*) En tiedä dropboxin asetuksista kun en palvelua käytä, mutta luulisin että siinäkin voi määritellä onko kuva yksityinen vai julkinen tms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TuriMaas

Kiitos. Täytyy tutkia homma kuntoon.

----------


## Sirkkeli

En tiedä kuuluuko tämä varsinaisesti tänne, mutta silti.. fätillä on näköjään pitkä historia (itse luulin sitä varsin tuoreeksi keksinnöksi  :Hymy:  ) :

----------


## Optiflow

Spammataas vielä aurinkoisilla kuvilla sadepäivän kunniaksi

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## juusokk

Sienimetsässä (huomasin vasta jälkikäteen renkaan kuvassa):



Pyöränä 2016 Felt Lebowske. Aivan huippupeli, täytynee ottaa parempia kuvia...

----------


## TuriMaas

Uusi kuva hiekkarinteiltä. Tällä kertaa kuvassa on myös fatbike.

----------


## mahead

> En tiedä kuuluuko tämä varsinaisesti tänne, mutta silti.. fätillä on näköjään pitkä historia (itse luulin sitä varsin tuoreeksi keksinnöksi  ) :



Hieno kuva.  :Hymy:  Onko mitään tarkempaa tietoa missä ja milloin tuo kuva on otettu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tänään oli pitkästä aikaa käydä ajelemassa, kun oli pari tuntia löysää aikaa illalla. Aika vierähti nopeasti keskuspuistoa ympäri pörrätessä. Pitkosta, mutaa ja kaatuneita puita. Aika syksyinen meininki alkaa olla jo.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Hieno kuva.  Onko mitään tarkempaa tietoa missä ja milloin tuo kuva on otettu?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ei mitään hajua, naamakirjan feedissä bongasin ja tallensin.. :-/

----------


## Läskimasa

Onhan tää toinenkin kuva fatbiken esihistorialliselta ajalta pyörinyt siellä sun täällä:

----------


## Odottakaa

> Hieno kuva.  Onko mitään tarkempaa tietoa missä ja milloin tuo kuva on otettu?



Drag and droppaa tuo kuva googlen kuvahakuun niin löydät vastaavuuksia. Yksi niistä oli tämä linkki: http://i.imgur.com/BIHhMiN.jpg jossa kuva jostain vanhan lehden artikkelista jossa sama kuva.

----------


## OKS

> Drag and droppaa tuo kuva googlen kuvahakuun niin löydät vastaavuuksia. Yksi niistä oli tämä linkki: http://i.imgur.com/BIHhMiN.jpg jossa kuva jostain vanhan lehden artikkelista jossa sama kuva.



Näyttäisi tuo lehti olevan vuodelta 1924. Eikös Zipon taannoinen avatarkuva ollut tuo sama?

----------


## mahead

> Drag and droppaa tuo kuva googlen kuvahakuun niin löydät vastaavuuksia. Yksi niistä oli tämä linkki: http://i.imgur.com/BIHhMiN.jpg jossa kuva jostain vanhan lehden artikkelista jossa sama kuva.



Kiitti. Itte asiassa sen jälkeen kun Sirkkeli kertoi miten itse kuvan käsiinsä sai, käytin juurikin Googlen kuvahakua saman kuvan lähteen löytämiseksi. Mutta jotenkin silti missasin tuon kuvan koko lehtijutusta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheMiklu

Q-factorin kasvu ratkaistu tuossa kuvassa. Ei tarvi ees läskispesifiä kampia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Siemenlinko

^Ja keskiö näyttäisi olevan aikas korkealla.
Ei hakkaa polkimet kiviin.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool



----------


## tinke77

Tänään fiilisteltiin syötteellä pitämävaaran lenkki ja syötteen kierros ja kyllä, oli hienoa reittiä.

----------


## Toni Lund

Pieni seikkailu Kemiönsaaren paratiisirannoilla ja huippumestoilla.

Blogirapsa: http://www.tonilund.fi/2016/08/parad...adventure.html

Muutama kuva:

----------


## Volvospede

https://youtu.be/u7bxrd5MsG4

----------


## jcool

> Tänään fiilisteltiin syötteellä pitämävaaran lenkki ja syötteen kierros ja kyllä, oli hienoa reittiä.



Paljonko kilometreissä ja mistä lähtee reitti? Vois kyllä kävästä ruskaretkellä...

----------


## tinke77

Pitämävaaran lenkki n. 25 km ja syötteen kierros 17 km. Me lähdettiin kelosyötteen puolelta. Iso- syötteen luota pääsee kans reitille ja hyvin oli merkattu reitit.  Sopivasti oli monipuolista ajettavaa, nousua, laskua, pitkoksia, kivikkoa,juurakkoa ja hienoja maisemia. Me kurvailtiin vielä vähän kylillä katselemassa,  50km.tuli matkaa.Kannattaa käväistä!

----------


## Blackborow

> Paljonko kilometreissä ja mistä lähtee reitti? Vois kyllä kävästä ruskaretkellä...



Luontokeskus on hyvä paikka lähteä noille reiteille.

----------


## VitaliT

en löytänyt näin hienoja maisemia, mutta ainakin löysin pikkasen lunta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ainiovaaraa ympäri Ylitorniossa

https://goo.gl/photos/22NQDiFkZDEjDaX1A

----------


## OKS

Komeita Väylänvarren maisemia.

Ainovaaran sijaan kyseessä taitaa olla Ainiovaara.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Komeita Väylänvarren maisemia.
> 
> Ainovaaran sijaan kyseessä taitaa olla Ainiovaara.



Just tuo nyppylä. Korjasin nimen, kiitti huomiosta.

----------


## tinke77

Lisää retkeilyä syötteellä tänään.  Tämän päivän reissu oli enempi rauhallista etenemistä pitkin metsäteitä, syystä että allekirjoittanut oli eilen suht kovassa kuumeessa.  40 km tuli silti tänään seikkailtua.

----------


## brilleaux

Aamufiilistelyllä haistoi jo syksyn. Veistokirves tarttis ottaa vissiin mukaan joskus.

----------


## lehtijussi

Tyyntä myrskyn jälkeen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Samalla reissulla poikkesin Rokualla.
https://goo.gl/photos/48Jw8YgySftXdw9a9

----------


## Marinka

Yritetään nyt vielä uusiks. Tää forumin kuvienlataus on aika "erikoinen" ...

Pitkästä aikaa siis pläskillä sitten huhtikuun. Mustin (engl. Blackie ) neitsytmatka. Pitoo tuntuu kumeissa riittävän, silti ekat pannut ja skraadut etuhaarukkaan  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jukkasak

Kylmäluomalta.

----------


## WetWillie

Tykillä Porvoossa

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petjala

Marinkan Musti osaa nojata reteesti.

Myö mäntiin HC:n kans preerialle soppaluita keräämään.


Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## mutanaama

Hyvää meininkiä!!

----------


## HC Andersen

Preerialla oli ainakin riittävästi vettä soppaan.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Pöyris? Muutama lomapäivä ollu jemmassa ja viime vuojelta jäi vähän kesken tuolla. Viime pe aattelin että ainoa mahollinen mutta kun säät lupaili max.+5 ja 10m/s tuulta vesisatein niin eipä tuo niin kovasti haluttanukkaan, kun semmosta keliä ehti jo muutaman päivän teltassa tälle kesää kokia.

----------


## petjala

Joo. Vettä järvessä niin älyttömästi, ettei Pöyrisvuoman kohalla kulku onnannu. Vesi peittää sen rantahietikon ja varvikossa kulku onnistuis lähinnä kantamalla pyörää. 

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## HC Andersen

Pöyris kylläkin... Kulkeminen on melko hankalaa kun veden pinta on metrin verran normaalia korkeammalla, suot ja kahlaamot on melko ylitsepääsemättömät.

----------


## Antza44

Saatiin perheen 4 jäsen läskeilemään ja tykkäshän sekin. BMX radan kautta Lepakkolaavulle makkuralle ja MC kautta iltapalat. Saatetaan saada poikien kanssa lenkki seuraa toistekkin. Kiva katsoa, kun 6v painaa kivikko helvettiä, niin kuin ei mitään ja toisella jännä tulossa.

----------


## Ski

Loistavia hetkiä ! ☺👍

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

Onhan se kone melkoinen.  :Vink: 



Kohta on taas lehtien alla piilossa kaikkea kivaa. Jännitystä elämään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään ei löytynyt soppaluita erämaasta, jouduttiin tyytymään purkkikeittoon.

----------


## HC Andersen



----------


## cuppis

> Joo. Vettä järvessä niin älyttömästi, ettei Pöyrisvuoman kohalla kulku onnannu. Vesi peittää sen rantahietikon ja varvikossa kulku onnistuis lähinnä kantamalla pyörää. 
> 
> Lähetetty omasta päästä



Toissakesänä kahlasin koko rantahietikko-osuuden, välillä puoleen sääreen, välillä puoleen reiteen. Osaatko sanoa onko vettä nyt vielä enemmän? Ens viikoksi oltais sinne menossa nääs.
Kuva tuolta reissulta jokisuulta tuvalle päin.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Toissakesänä kahlasin koko rantahietikko-osuuden, välillä puoleen sääreen, välillä puoleen reiteen. Osaatko sanoa onko vettä nyt vielä enemmän? Ens viikoksi oltais sinne menossa nääs.



Hiekkaranta oli täysin veden peitossa, rannan varvikko oli osittain veden alla. Paikalliset puhu että veden pinta on n. 80cm normaalia ylempänä.

----------


## cuppis

^kiitos! Onko tietoa kuinka järven kierto pohjoisen kautta onnistuisi? Alkuperäinen ajatus oli ajella Tsuukisautsin kautta rajalle ja siitä Kalmankaltioon.

----------


## JackOja

> ^kiitos! Onko tietoa kuinka järven kierto pohjoisen kautta onnistuisi?....



Meneehän sieltä reitti. Tää voi olla paha paikka, mutta toi "silta" pitäis olla korjattu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Cuppiksen kuvaan nähden niin vesi on keskimäärin pyörännapoihin asti. Tuvan kirjassa oli maininta jostain retkueesta jotka oli yrittänyt kiertää pöyriksen mutta viidennen vesistöylityksen jälkeen olivat kääntyneet takaisin.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Päivän lenkiltä, keli oli mitä kesäisin.

 
by Optiflow, on Flickr
Matkalle osui muutakin raskasta kalustoa kuin Fatty, FinnMEtko 2016 näyttelyn kasaus menossa.


 by Optiflown, on Flickr
Tänään pääsi todistamaan litkun voiman. Kotiin oli enään kilsan verran matkaa kun yhdessä alamäessä yht'äkkiä alkoi kuulua helvetillinen pauke takapäästä, luulin jo että ketju on jossain välissä. Äkkiä stoppiin ja sitten huomasin että siinähän on ruostunut 5" naula renkaassa kiinni... Onneksi ei ollut kärkeä syvemmälle mennyt, oli jotenkin sivusta päin työntynyt. Hetken tuumaustauko että mitenhän tässä käy, kun litkut on viime keväällä vaihdetut. Nyppäsin naulan pois ja ehkä viitisen sekuntia litkua pursui reiästä ulos ja siten se lakkasi. Hämmästyi itsekkin miten nopeasti vuoto lakkasi ja ajelin normaalisti kotiin ilman mitään ongelmia. Kuvassa on jo puhallettu hiekat yms. pois kolosta. Varmaan jotain täytyisi laittaa tuohon koloon, onko hyviä ehdotuksia?

----------


## brilleaux

Liquid solea ulkopuolelle, tarvittaessa sisälle tiptop-paikka. 


-iPhonella Tapatalkista-

----------


## chenti

Karavaani kulkee ja jotkut koiratkin haukkuu.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## artzi

Lyhyt päiväretki onnistui muuten, mutta polut oli taas aika paskoja. Silkkaa tuskaa ajaa tuollaista... neulasikin oli useita poikittain polulla!

----------


## TuriMaas

> Lyhyt päiväretki onnistui muuten, mutta polut oli taas aika paskoja. Silkkaa tuskaa ajaa tuollaista... neulasikin oli useita poikittain polulla!



Ymmärrän tuskasi. Sympatiat täältä.

----------


## Ski

Aaargghh... 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vohveli86

Tuli poikettua Lappeenrannan ruoholammen metsissä ajelemassa polkuja ristiin rastiin. Hassua ku tol läskillä työmatkoista tulee aina pidempiä  

Lähetetty käyttäen sisuria

----------


## macci

Tänään oli lenkillä ensitestissä RACE FACE RIP STRIP ja RACE FACE STASH BIBS. Käytän uudestaankin.

----------


## Takamisakari

Onkos tässä kyseessä Linnaisten (Leppävaaran) maastot?? Näyttää kovin tutulta, asustelen itse noin kilometrin päässä..

----------


## Marsusram

> Onkos tässä kyseessä Linnaisten (Leppävaaran) maastot?? Näyttää kovin tutulta, asustelen itse noin kilometrin päässä..



Samaa kattelin, kun tuo Äijänsuon pohjoispuolen sillan korjaus käy aina mielessä siitä ajaessa..

----------


## Takamisakari

menee jo ehkä OT:ksi mutta toihan oli ihan kunnossa "pari vuotta sitten". Tai sit mä oon vaan niin vanha. Suon eteläpuolen ojat pitäis kanssa silloittaa..

----------


## VitaliT

Mikäs kokoinen etureiska maccin dudella? näytä aika pienellä

----------


## macci

On se sentään 180mm =)
Ja juu aivan oikein tunnistettu maastot. Pitkästä aikaa kerkesi käymään noinkin "kaukana" (eli linnuntietä varmaan melkein 5km päässä).

----------


## Ekke

Piti karata töistä vähän aikasemmin nii ehti käydä fiilistelemässä.. Vähä meinas kaivata leveämpiä kumeja jo, muutaman kerran mentiin aika syvällä ku kengät ui nilkkoja myöten suossa  :Hymy:

----------


## Nicco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mäkipete

Uuden whiten sisäänajoa ja säätöjen hakemista.

----------


## misopa

Eka kuva on lapsuuden mökkirannasta Kalajoelta (Vihaspauhasta), oi niitä kesiä.

----------


## Kärrä



----------


## macci

Vitali, eturatas taitaa olla 26t ovaali.

----------


## Nicco

^ noin siinä käy kun laittaa heliumia läskin renkaisiin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bässi

> Eka kuva lapsuuden mökkirannasta Kalajoelta (Vihaspauhasta), oi niitä kesiä.



ihan niinku kuva ois tästä?  :Hymy:  .zori nfc( suom. Huomio... Non fat content)

----------


## misopa

^Mites sinä olet Maristoon eksynyt?  :Hymy:

----------


## Tonii

Pakko postata vanha kuva kerta muillaki saman henkisiä  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Lapsuuden maisemissa Lohtajalla. Ohtakarissa ja Vattajalla nimenomaan. 
Siellä sitä hiekkaista rantaviivaa riittäis. 15km jos ollaan tarkkoja. Sääli, että se on armeijan käytössä ja asefirmojen testialueena.
Onneksi jokamiesoikeuksin tuolla voi liikkua silloin kun alue ei ole intin harjoituskäytössä (pl. maalialue, joka voi olla hengenvaarallinen räjähtämättömien ammusten vuoksi).
Eniveis, Karipolku on ihan kiva siirtymä noille huudeille mutta se alkupätkä on aika tylsä ja suosittelen koukkaamaan Kilpipakan kautta.

----------


## TheMiklu

No, fiilistelin minä videonkin edestä

----------


## brilleaux

Tänään fiilistelin uudella taskuketjusahalla. Kyllä sillä hien saa pintaan, ajon lomassa.

----------


## fättärix

Minkä tyyppinen ketjusaha sulla on käytössä, onko työlästä sahata?

----------


## mutanaama

@kemizti, ei varmaan ole sama ku mulla oli  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Minkä tyyppinen ketjusaha sulla on käytössä, onko työlästä sahata?



Tämän hankin.
http://www.varmuusvarasto.fi/ketjusa...etuspussi.html



On työlästä.  :Leveä hymy: 
Toi saha puree ehken jo liikaakin, ainakin märkään puuhun. Jospa tuo käytössä vielä paranee.
Kyse on kai myös siitä mikä sun hauiksen ympärys on.  :Vink: 
Mullahan se on kai sama kuin ranteen.
Mutta kyllä sillä viitseliäs hemmo pikkupuut polulta poistaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## tompula

Mä oon käyttänyt tollasta, on ollut hommia viime lauantain myskyn jälkeen. Juuri perjantain hinkkasin 25 cm puun kiertämällä, ei usein viitsi kyllä kihnuttaa  :Vihainen: 

http://www.fiskars.fi/tuotteet/puuta...saha-l-1000614

----------


## Aflakorppi

Kannan Fiskarssin toisiksi pienintä kirvestä lenkeillä mukana puiden, koirien ja hiihtäjien varuilta. On toiminut hyvin kaikkiin.

Toki yhdistän läskipyöräilyn osittain retkeilyyn/ulkoiluun, joten mukana kulkee kirveen lisäksi aina pari kalikkaa halkoja ja  makkaraa. Pyrin tekemään lenkin aina niin että matkan varrelle sattuu aina yksi laavu/tulipaikka. Puolet ajasta menee pyörän selässä ja puolet samoillen metikössä/tulilla ollessa. Tässä käytössä läski on ehdoton menopeli, varsinkin lunta ja jäitä odotellessa. Jyväskylän keskustasta 10 kilsan sisällä löytyy yli kymmenisen tulipaikkaa, ja talven tullessa pääsee jäitä pitkin vielä niille tulipaikoille joihin ei kesällä pääse.

----------


## lastumaki

Vantaalla satoi viime yönä n. 40 mm vettä. Kulomäentien E puolella oli märkää, mutta pohjoispuolen neulaspolut taas hyvässä kunnossa. Aika paljon irtokoiranulkoiluttajia....
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fättärix

Itellä halpis taittosaha, jolla tullu välillä sahailtua pienempiä puita. Noita ketjusahoja tuntuu olevan erityyppisiä markkinoilla, löytyy myös tollane moottorisahan ketjuviritelmä -> https://www.varusteleka.fi/fi/produc...etjusaha/23812 , onko kellään kokemusta?

----------


## Herman

^Itsekseen hieman hankala käyttää, mutta kaverin kanssa justeeri-meiningillä katkeaa kyllä paksumpikin runko.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Knardissa on hyvä mutapito.

----------


## macci

Sunnuntain aamulenkilta

----------


## ytte07

Voishan sitä vaihtoehtoisesti makoilla sohvalla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VitaliT

eiliseltä lenkiltä

----------


## nukke23

Saimaan kanavan laitaa ajellessa meni päivä mukavasti.

----------


## artzi

Fiilistelykuva päivässä pitää läskin... tai jotain. Ei saattanut pysähdellä. Jano ja vapaailta. Jipii.   :Hymy:

----------


## Dalmore

Loistava keli ajelulle. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

Jos tommosta ketjusahaa joku etsii niin Partioaitasta saa reilulla kympillä kotiin asti. Yksi puu katkaistiin testiksi, joku 30-senttinen ehkä. Hyvin meni vaikka heikoilta tietty aikaa menee. Varmaan melkein 5 minuuttia. Ei kauhean järeää tekoa saha mutta varmaan kestää kun ei tarvitse kuin muutaman kerran kesässä.

http://www.partioaitta.fi/savotta-survival-ketjusaha

----------


## Puusilmä

Sähköläski, Bluto-etuhaarukka, Thudbuster, 1000 lumenin otsalyhty ja pimeä mäkinen latupohja. Näin lystiä ei ole ollutkaan sen jälkeen, kun naapuri ajoi kätensä sirkkeliin!  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Sori, ei kuvia. Jätin kännikän kotiin ja olin hetken aikaa vapaa kaikesta.

----------


## Volvospede

> Jätin kännikän kotiin ja olin hetken aikaa vapaa kaikesta.



Tämä!! :-)

----------


## lehtijussi

Multa löytyy kaikki... on älykännyä, tsuumikameraa ja vihreetä läskiä. 
Purossa ei ole tammukkaa, ainoastaan hapanta suolle haisevaa ruskeeta vettä... mutta kun läski on läsnä niin fiilikset liitää aina korkealla.

----------


## cuppis

Vajaa viikko fiilisteltiin Pöyrisjärven suunnalla, kuvia https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/145140...7673675645185/

----------


## thm

Leveät renkaat tasoittaa maastoa myös Kaldoaivissa.

----------


## OKS

> Leveät renkaat tasoittaa maastoa myös Kaldoaivissa.



Ilmeisesti voi ajella melkein mistä vain. Kuvan perusteella näyttää maisema vähän siltä.

----------


## thm

> Ilmeisesti voi ajella melkein mistä vain. Kuvan perusteella näyttää maisema vähän siltä.



Tulihan siellä ajettua ilman uriakin, mutta helpompaa se on pysytellä reitillä. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TuriMaas

> Tulihan siellä ajettua ilman uriakin, mutta helpompaa se on pysytellä reitillä.



Hienon näköistä.

----------


## thm

> Hienon näköistä.



Kyllä tuolla kelpaa ajella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Mukava lenkki syksyisessä metsässä. Hirviökärpäset ainoa riesa

----------


## Myry



----------


## brilleaux

Viikonlopun fiilistelin Laajiksessa. Olihan lystiä koko rahan edestä! ❤️



Kuvaaja VilleT

----------


## solisti

Uusi White FAT2 Pro projekti valmiina:

----------


## V-P.V

White 3Fat pro ja Lupa Ajaa Hiljaa

----------


## PuMan

Loistava ilma mennä vaikka pitkospuille. Suo, kuokka ja läski...

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Menee ihan fiilistelyksi

----------


## Pietu76

Lähetetty minun K10000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Lämmintä kun linnunmaito

----------


## OKS

> Lämmintä kun linnunmaito



Virkistävät fiilistelykuvat. Kokeilitko läskin kelluntaominaisuuksia?

----------


## lehtijussi

> Virkistävät fiilistelykuvat. Kokeilitko läskin kelluntaominaisuuksia?



Piti painaa että pysy pohjassa... että kyllä läski kelluu jos sen kanssa järveen joutuu.

edit... Akseli vedenpinnan yläpuolella, näkyy heijastuksena kuvissa.

----------


## solisti

Aika pimeää on.

----------


## jukkasak

Samoilla meiningeillä täälläkin.

----------


## trvs

Ensipuraisu läskipyörien maailmaan, kun kuriiri toi tänään pahvilaatikollisen Crescenttiä kotipihaan. Vahva usko, että tämän selässä tullaan viihtymään!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ensipuraisu läskipyörien maailmaan, kun kuriiri toi tänään pahvilaatikollisen Crescenttiä kotipihaan. Vahva usko, että tämän selässä tullaan viihtymään!



Jos noi ei ole sun omia heinäpaaleja, niin parempi olis olla tökkimättä reikiä niihin.

----------


## TuriMaas

> Jos noi ei ole sun omia heinäpaaleja, niin parempi olis olla tökkimättä reikiä niihin.



Mä en näe reikiä niissä. Olenko sokea?

----------


## Läskimasa

En mäkään. Hieno kuva. Enkä tiennykkään että Crescent tekee myös läskejä.

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## brilleaux

^Muumilimua?

----------


## hcf

Aamulenkki ohjauslaakeria testaten. Naksuminen hävitetty  

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trvs

> En mäkään. Hieno kuva. Enkä tiennykkään että Crescent tekee myös läskejä.



Viime vuonna taisi tulla valkoisella rungolla oleva malli ja tämä sitten 2016 mallia.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mä en näe reikiä niissä. Olenko sokea?



Dorka, se on toisen ruokaa ja menee pilalle jos muovi menee puhki. Samaa kastia kun tyypit ajaa viljapeltoon kuvaa varten. Ethän sä nosta pyörää kenenkään auton konepellillekkään kuvaamista varten, ethän??

----------


## edu

> Aamulenkki ohjauslaakeria testaten. Naksuminen hävitetty  
> 
> Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Iltalenkki samalla asialla.

----------


## TuriMaas

> Dorka, se on toisen ruokaa ja menee pilalle jos muovi menee puhki. Samaa kastia kun tyypit ajaa viljapeltoon kuvaa varten. Ethän sä nosta pyörää kenenkään auton konepellillekkään kuvaamista varten, ethän??



Elä hermostu

----------


## brilleaux

Pidennetyllä työmatkalla taasen. Kyllä toi syksyn pimeys vaan tuo mukavan mausteen fiilistelyihin.



Leikin myös metsuria yön pimeydessä.

----------


## peruspertti

Varaslähtö yö ulkona tahtumaan. Huomenna ei pääse. Jossain täällä pitäisi olla laavu 😊


Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Aamulenkin ainut este, jos poikittain polulla löhöäviä neulasia/käpyjä (menisivät töihin...) ei lasketa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Varaslähtö yö ulkona tahtumaan. Huomenna ei pääse. Jossain täällä pitäisi olla laavu



Selkeesti Vajosuon laavulle menossa?

----------


## Api76

Mitäs sitä muutakaan pe illalla tekis kunrengas jumppaa... dudesta 4,0 jj:t hyllyyn ja 4,8 jj alle ja tubeleksena tietty. Jos ei väsyttäis mäin pöhlöä Nii vois vaikka heti lähtee lenkille.. aamulla fiilisteleen ja hakeen paineet kohdalleen.  Kuhan fiilisteleen.

----------


## jcool

Melkein pari metrinen läski :-) Onpahan siistiä porukka-ajoa! Pääsispä tuonne fiilisteleen...

----------


## Läskimasa

Heh. 😄 Mieluummin kyllä fiilistelisin jollain muulla kuin kerros-mongoosella. Asiallinen sisäänajo oli kyllä, uitetaan meressä ja hypitään hyppyriltä miten sattuu, voi mongoose-parkaa. Mukavan näköistä seutua, Miamin liepeiltäkö tuo nyt sitten oli.

----------


## peruspertti

> Selkeesti Vajosuon laavulle menossa?



Sinneppä hyvinkin.

----------


## jcool



----------


## Hurmann

Lähetetty minun SM-G388F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hanski8501



----------


## makton

Kesän metsälenkit saanut laskea yhdenkäden sormilla, joten aikakin ulkoiluttaa blackborowia Seitsemisen kansallispuistossa. Samalla tuli koeponnistettua 1x11 setuppi tositoimissa.

----------


## lehtijussi

Mielikuvitus pääsi valloilleen pimeässä metsässä, hirven (?) rymistäessä oksia katkoen jossain lähellä, hyvin lähellä. 
Siitä paikasta ajelin "hyvällä temmolla" järven rantaan, ja pitihän se kännykällä ottaa kuunsillasta perinteinen fiiliskuva...

----------


## Ekke

Täällä kävi Bb tutustuun paikalliseen talviulkoilureittiin joka jäi viime kesänä kaivelemaan kapearenkaisella.. "Pääsisköhän tästä läskillä" - no pääsihän sillä, suurimman osan ainaki.. Ehti vain tulla pimeä eikä ollu lamppua mukana..  :Hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

Aurinkoinen sunnuntai lenkki, syksyn voi haistaa ilmassa.

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Väsä

Nikkarointia

----------


## Jukka:A

Viime aikoina on tullut enimmäkseen ajettua cyclolla pitkin polkuja ja hiekkateitä. Tänään pitkästä aikaa lähdin ulkoiluttamaan läski-ladaakin. Ensin tuntui kovilla poluilla, että mikä järki tässä pyörässä oikein olikaan, mutta umpimetsässä ja pehmeissä paikoissa hymy löytyi taas  

Lähetetty minun F3111 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HanJuh

Ei voi kelit ja fiilis olla paljon tätä parempi.


Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Vihreää on, se ärsytä ei...


Tänään oli myös sinistä, koko päivän!

----------


## zipo



----------


## Wrangler

Fiilikset katossa! White 3 fat pro päivittyi eilen uuteen ja eka kunnon lenkki heitetty uudella. Hittolainen, kun ajaminen voi olla hauskaa. Täpäriläski!

Voimansiirtona X01 Eagle ja ympärillä muuta kuiturompetta:

----------


## stumpe

Ohhoh! Hinta varmaan melko suolainen. :Sarkastinen:  Hieno.

----------


## Wrangler

> Ohhoh! Hinta varmaan melko suolainen. Hieno.



En enää laskenut kokonaishinta, kun mopo karkas käsistä rakennusvaiheessa.   :No huh!: 

Runko oli 2200 usd + tullit + alv päälle.

----------


## oivu

> Fiilikset katossa! White 3 fat pro päivittyi eilen uuteen ja eka kunnon lenkki heitetty uudella. Hittolainen, kun ajaminen voi olla hauskaa. Täpäriläski!
> 
> Voimansiirtona X01 Eagle ja ympärillä muuta kuiturompetta:



Paljonko täpäriläski painaa?

----------


## Wrangler

> Paljonko täpäriläski painaa?



12.91 kg.

----------


## brilleaux

Aamukommutointi taas venähti.  :Nolous:

----------


## oivu

Kevyt on. Mulla painaa 14.8kg

----------


## Wrangler

> Kevyt on. Mulla painaa 14.8kg



Joo. Keveys ei ollut alkuperäinen suunnitelma, mutta vanhassa pyörässä oli sen verran kuituosia, joten päätin, että kevennetään nyt sieltä mistä mahdollista. Runko tarjosi hyvän alustan, koska oli itsessään jo todella kevyt (2200g). 

Suurin yksittäinen paino tulee tietty renkaista ja ajatus onkin kokeilla ensi kesänä laittaa tuohon 27.5+ tai 29+ kiekot toiseksi vaihtoehdoksi, jos haluaa vähän enemmän XC-tyyppistä ajelua.

----------


## VitaliT

> Fiilikset katossa! White 3 fat pro päivittyi eilen uuteen ja eka kunnon lenkki heitetty uudella. Hittolainen, kun ajaminen voi olla hauskaa. Täpäriläski!
> 
> Voimansiirtona X01 Eagle ja ympärillä muuta kuiturompetta:



  täh? parhaat palikat ja semmoinen halpis keula :Sekaisin: 

  Tuohon ie sopi mutta kuin 130mm kuitu pomppu keula :Cool: .

----------


## zipo

Ja seuraava palstapööräilijä vinkuu jostain hissitolpasta ja jarrukahvojen asennosta vai?
Anyway, oma pappamoodin fatbike päivitys.Tällänen välläri/ohjaamo setup kokeiluun.
Varaosalaatikosta :32 ab.
Paikallisesta: 40mm answerin stemmi ja 20/20 stonga (ensi viikolla uusia tulossa),RF:n bash ja cranbooths kämmäilyjen varalle.

----------


## petjala

^Jäykkäperää on hyvä polkee myötäänsä putkelta. Eikä tarvii pohtia mitään pogoavia säggejä. Varsinkaan penkki alhaalla. 

Tähän plussapallo. 

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## misopa



----------


## Marsusram

> Fiilikset katossa! White 3 fat pro päivittyi eilen uuteen ja eka kunnon lenkki heitetty uudella. Hittolainen, kun ajaminen voi olla hauskaa. Täpäriläski!
> 
> Voimansiirtona X01 Eagle ja ympärillä muuta kuiturompetta:



Toiset tykkää äidistä.. (La Mère)
On kyllä hiano mamma.

----------


## Ansis

Täältä tulee kanssa viikonlopun aikana jotain erilaista.

----------


## drzilton

Fiilisteltiin ruskaa

----------


## Tank Driver

Haistapa Ansis..!

----------


## Ansis

> Haistapa Ansis..!



No anna tulla vaan  :Hymy: 
En viitsi näyttää vielä enempää

----------


## petjala

Nyt on Ansiksella ja drziltonilla syyssienet löydetty. Peukkuu!

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## Ettan

Ansista peesaten.....

----------


## px

Käytiin Peltsin kanssa fiilistelemässä Syötteen upeissa syysmaisemissa. Tässä hieman esimakua, myöhemmin tulossa lisää matskua. Kuvaaja Mika Viitanen / @maastokuvaaja.

----------


## brilleaux

Voi jeesustelun paikka. Tuonne on pakko päästä!

----------


## Blackborow

> Voi jeesustelun paikka. Tuonne on pakko päästä!



Olisi kannattanut käydä pari vuotta sitten. Nyt nuo reitit alkaa olla parhaat hetkensä nähneet.

----------


## Ski

Joo niin on. 😀😀

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> ...Tuonne on pakko päästä!



No sinne sitten vaan, eihän Jykylästä ole tuonne kuin kullinluikaus.

----------


## brilleaux

^Riippuu kullista.





> Olisi kannattanut käydä pari vuotta sitten. Nyt nuo reitit alkaa olla parhaat hetkensä nähneet.



Mikäs ne on tuhonnut? Pyöräilijätkö?  :Irvistys:

----------


## tinke77

Mie luikautin kullini sinne muutama viikko sitten ja kyllä, oli siellä hienoa fiilistellä 👍

----------


## Blackborow

> Mikäs ne on tuhonnut? Pyöräilijätkö?



Varmaan pyöräilijätkin osaltaan. On oiottu ja kierrelty juuria ja märkiä kohti miten sattuu niin polku alkaa olla paikoitellen todella kulunut ja metrin leveä. Ruman näköistä.

----------


## Shamus

> Ansista peesaten.....



Se on sitten se toinen Suomessa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Ettan

> Se on sitten se toinen Suomessa!



Sun kuvista Shamus se ihastus tohon lähti! Ja kun näin livenä rungon Toikalla, niin menoahan se oli. Vanteita joudun vaan vähän aikaa odottelemaan....

----------


## Ekke

Aamulenkillä, uusien "reittien" etsintää..

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ansis

> Sun kuvista Shamus se ihastus tohon lähti! Ja kun näin livenä rungon Toikalla, niin menoahan se oli. Vanteita joudun vaan vähän aikaa odottelemaan....



Shamuksen syytä tämä kaikki on, ni!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ettan

> Shamuksen syytä tämä kaikki on, ni!



Ei noi sun kuvatkaan Ansis, ainakaan auta tätä kuumetta.....  :Vink:

----------


## HC Andersen

Ansiksen ja Ettanin Salsat näyttää lupaavilta :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Mä oon nähny Ansiksen Salsan nännännää..!

----------


## Kemizti

> Mä oon nähny Ansiksen Salsan nännännää..!



Niimmääki..

----------


## Marsusram

Blizzard syysfiiliksissä

----------


## Ansis

Täytyy huomenna käydä ottamassa virallinen kuva tuosta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Kaikki on aina mun vika...

----------


## Ansis

Pakko se on jonkun syyksi laittaa. Vaimollekin aina näytän sun profiilia jos kotona tulee jotain sanomista pyöristä. 
Tämä on ehkä ollut se hienoin

----------


## Shamus

Itse olen ehkä pitänyt tästä eniten sekä nykyisestä pink/orangesta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Mukava syyslenkki. Eikä yhtään hirvikärpästä.

----------


## VitaliT

> Pakko se on jonkun syyksi laittaa. Tämä on ehkä ollut se hienoin



  liityn riehuvan joukon(etsin sopiva kokoista kiviä ja risuja noita nuotiotta varten), oma Nalevasu oli rakennettu tän kuvan inspiroima. Tietysti ilman niitä bloody purple palikoita. 

  Valitettavasti en osan käytä kamera.

----------


## rush

> Pakko se on jonkun syyksi laittaa. Tämä on ehkä ollut se hienoin



Pakko olla samaa mieltä kuvasarjan hienoudesta.
Samaiset kuvat vaikuttivat omaan ostopäätökseeni ko. BG:n hyväksi yli kaksi vuotta sitten. Tietty nyt hiukan eri osa väreillä.
Toinen fattisvaihtoehto taisi silloin olla Borealis...
BG tuli silloin ostettua ilman koeajoa. En ole katunut päivääkään.  :Hymy:  Vaihtohaluja ei ole esiintynyt... tosin satunnaiset Bucksaw ajatukset välillä pyörivät mielessä, mutta sehän ei tarkoita vaihtoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Tuollainen siitä nyt sitten tuli. Kysyivät tänään Salsalta, että saavatko julkaista kuvani heidän face-sivuillaan. Olin otettu.

----------


## Tank Driver

Se on sitten sillä lailla että millä lailla.

----------


## mutanaama

Toi kuva olis ollu palion parempi kuin se julkaistu, mutta mitä väliä, Hiano!!

----------


## Ansis

Kiitos äijät.

----------


## Kemizti

Ei paha laisin..

----------


## zander

On karkki!  :Hymy:  Itsekö maalasit vai joku maalaamo? Tekis mieli alukrossaria piristää.

----------


## VitaliT

Toi o sairaan hiano. 

  itsellä joskus oli semmoinen pervo ajatus sotkea oman BGn "flake metallic magenta" väriseksi.

  onko nuo uudet tarrat ja mistä ne on hankittu, vain teippaamalla suojatut?

----------


## Ansis

Pyörä on kunnon maalaamossa maalattu. Pohjamaaliksi kulta, sitten candy-väri. Sen jälkeen teipit ja viimeiseksi 2-3 kerrosta mersunkin käyttämää kovalakkaa. Teipit on mainostoimistossa tehdyt. Ensin otin tarkat kuvat joka teipistä (paitsi vaakaputken päällä olevasta. Sen tein itse). Kuvat lähetin kaverille mainostoimistoon. Hän teki kuvista koneelle vector-tiedostot ja laittoi teippileikkurin laulamaan.

----------


## Takamisakari

Kyllä tämä kuuluu enemmän tuonne ropno-osastolle. Tai kumpaankin, on niin komia.

----------


## Ski

Loistava !

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## edu

Kovaa ajoa ja paljon kuraa!

----------


## petri_t

Huokaus.. Täällä tuleva läskeilijä Oulusta.. fiilistellyt tätä ketjua varmaan 30 sivua takautuvasti, kun omaa läskiä saan odottaa vielä kuukauden-pari.. kunhan nyt talveksi kerkeisi oma pyörä tulla.
Pläski on samalla ensimmäinen maasturi itselle.

----------


## OKS

> Huokaus... fiilistellyt tätä ketjua varmaan 30 sivua takautuvasti, kun omaa läskiä saan odottaa vielä kuukauden-pari.. kunhan nyt talveksi kerkeisi oma pyörä tulla.
> Pläski on samalla ensimmäinen maasturi itselle.



Samoin ajatuksin olin kaksi vuotta sitten. Kona WO tuli lokakuun alkupuolella ja paluuta entiseen ei ole.

----------


## macci

Aika siedettävä keli tänään ja kelpo reitti. Fiskarista

----------


## Antza44

Vaikea arvata minkä värinen on -18 Beargrease :Nolous: . Taitaa mennä komein Fatti listan 1 kirkkaasti.
Sielähän se tosiaan komeilee.
https://www.facebook.com/Salsa-Cycle...ELINE&fref=nf#

----------


## Jukkis

Fiilistelin eilen pesemällä Walcon. Kummasti on taas seissyt pitkään ajamattomana kun ostin Morewoodin täysjouston. Vaihtelu virkistää ja pitää mielenkiinnon pyöräilyä kohtaan yllä 

Lähetin mistä lähetin

----------


## Kärrä

Sopinee parhaiten tänne. Jos on tunti aikaa, tekemisen puutetta, eikä ole nähnyt:








Edit: Ei ilmeisesti toimi kaikilla?
Löytyy Vimeosta hakusanoilla "beaten path adventure cycling"

----------


## OKS

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## jcool

Eilinen fiilistelyporukka uusimman "renkaita potkimassa"...

----------


## Sand

Fiilistelläämpä syksyistä polkua.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hieno keli oli tänään metsässä.

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mutanaama

Vähän blingiä samalta rannalta

----------


## PaH

^^ ja ^ - ugly men behind the pics -

----------


## Tank Driver

Hyvin on viilistelty. Saatte kaikki anteeksi.

----------


## HC Andersen

*****, täällä on jotain bihaind dö siins meininkiä  :No huh!:

----------


## PaH

^ BEWARE, big brotha is watching yo





> Hyvin on viilistelty. Saatte kaikki anteeksi.



Mutiselle ei voi antaa kaikkee anteeks. Se rikko kuminsa ja hävitti autonsa avaimet.
Vain toisen se sai fixattua melkein itse.

----------


## Wrangler

Jumatsuikka, että oli komiat kelit tänään Kaupissa, liukkaita juuria ja kivikoita riitti, näkymistä puhumattakaan!

----------


## Ansis

Jos joskus täältä Porista lähden Tampereelle polkemaan ja haluan tuonne Kaupin poluille niin mihin kannattaa jättää auto? Mistä pääsee parhaiten jonnekin poluille ja kuinka paljon siellä on noin kilometreissä ajettavaa?

----------


## Wrangler

> Jos joskus täältä Porista lähden Tampereelle polkemaan ja haluan tuonne Kaupin poluille niin mihin kannattaa jättää auto? Mistä pääsee parhaiten jonnekin poluille ja kuinka paljon siellä on noin kilometreissä ajettavaa?



Tässä hyvä kartta koko Tampereen alueesta. Itse lähdin tänään Lapinniemen kansankylpylän parkkipaikalta ajelemaan, enimmäkseen hitaampia ja tietty hankalampia punaisia polkuja (kartassa värikoodaus). http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/kartta.html

Kyllä siellä varmasti on koko päiväksi (ja enemmänkin) koluttavaa, aina helposta törkeän vaikeaan polkuun. Itsekin vasta n. vuoden asunut Tampereella, joten tuo GPS:n ladattava kartta on ollut kullan arvoinen. Varmaankin sellainen 3-4h reissu jos ajelee ristiin rastiin tuosta Lapinniemestä, vaikka Jyväskyläntien tuntumaan.

Tässä tämän päivän jälki ajeluista, loppua kohti tuli vähän kiire kotiin, joten polut jäi loppua kohden vähemmäksi ja ajelin latupohjia.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1387491287

Ja saa heitää viestiä, jos olet tulossa tännepäin, niin aikataulun salliessa voin lähtee messiin noita polkuja katteleen.

----------


## korkki71

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4b...daYVMwZ1k/view

En osannut laittaa kuvaa suoraan näkyviin. Mutta linkin takaa löytyy!

----------


## Jii8

Eilen Fiskarsissa ja tänään lisää syksyn parhautta!

----------


## AAB-1

Jatkossa yhteislenkeillä kaikki "Onko toi raskas polkea?" -kysymykset menee kaverille, kiitos huomiovärin:  :Vink:

----------


## hcf

Mutafiiliksiä ku nuo tuosta lähtee lentoon tielle siirryttäessä. Paino fillari ainaki 30kg

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Per###e että oli upea keli ajella 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Laerppi

Pari räpsyä viikonlopun ajeluista, olipahan hienot kelit!

----------


## OKS

> Mutafiiliksiä ku nuo tuosta lähtee lentoon tielle siirryttäessä. Paino fillari ainaki 30kg



Aikamoista mäskiä, mistä päin tuo tie löytyy? Itse olen ajanut muutaman kerran kaupungin eteläpuolelle valmistuvan tien uralla.

----------


## hcf

> Aikamoista mäskiä, mistä päin tuo tie löytyy? Itse olen ajanut muutaman kerran kaupungin eteläpuolelle valmistuvan tien uralla.





Punasella kartassa.  Oli ilmestyny kesän aikana. Entiiä mihin asti jatkuu. Tulin kurijärven laavulta tohon tielle moottorikelkka uraa pitkin (kandee kiertää viereisen vaaran kautta ku on melkonen kosteikko tuo ura) Myös kurijärven laavua ympäröi suo jonka just ja just jaksaa runtata läskipyörällä jos on reisissä voimaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jassoo

Aamulenkillä




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vohveli86

> Aamulenkillä
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lappeenrannan valleilta eka kuva?

Lähetetty käyttäen sisuria

----------


## lastumaki

Töihin duuniin.

----------


## Ski

Komeita kuvia WOW !!!

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

Tuosta vähän mallia fiilistelyyn!

----------


## Jukahia

> Komeita kuvia WOW !!!
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla




+ 1 ! 

mahtavuutta.

----------


## OKS

> Tuosta vähän mallia fiilistelyyn!



Jiihaa. Joku on tuonnekin tien tehnyt, en ajais metriäkään.

----------


## petjala

Hieno hidasajoalamäki vuoristovideossa :-) 
Taasen aasiparka, jonka tavaranronttaukseen toi tie on varmaan tehty säälittää jonkun verran.

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## Jassoo

> Lappeenrannan valleilta eka kuva?
> 
> Lähetetty käyttäen sisuria



Juu sieltä on eka kuva


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OKS

> Punasella kartassa.  Oli ilmestyny kesän aikana. Entiiä mihin asti jatkuu. Tulin kurijärven laavulta tohon tielle moottorikelkka uraa pitkin (kandee kiertää viereisen vaaran kautta ku on melkonen kosteikko tuo ura) Myös kurijärven laavua ympäröi suo jonka just ja just jaksaa runtata läskipyörällä jos on reisissä voimaa



Kiitos, täytyypä pitää tuokin suunta mielessä.

----------


## Shamus

Kokeillaan nyt fiilistellä Laufilla...

----------


## VitaliT

^Pasta carbonara? täyty äkkiä sotkea sen runko väriseksi.

----------


## Shamus

Pekonia kermakastikkeella...  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^^Vaikka toi olis kuinka hyvä keula, niin ottaa aikaa, että silmä tottuu. Kärkkäiseltä pinkki sikatarra  olis hyvä lisä.

----------


## brilleaux

> Kokeillaan nyt fiilistellä Laufilla...



Ja tästä sitten rapsaa omaan ketjuunsa , kiitos.  :Hymy:

----------


## HanJuh

^^^Onhan noissa munaakin 

-Juha

----------


## brilleaux

Tämän syksyn ensimmäinen pakkasaamuinen venäytetty työmatka. Paksuilu on <3

----------


## drzilton

Käytiin fiilisteleen kapeita rännejä vaikka leveet renkaat!

----------


## Sambolo

^missä tuommone paikka  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Läskillä ei saa ajaa noin. Se on kömpelö, painava ja leveet renkaatkin.

----------


## Ski

Hyi ! Karmeeta. Hirveen väärin ajettu ! 😀😀

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Näyttää mustavuorelta..?!

----------


## marco1

> Käytiin fiilisteleen kapeita rännejä vaikka leveet renkaat!



Ei hyvä, eka kuski luulee selvästi ajavansa scootilla eikä muista ajavansa hitaalla ja painavalla läskipyörällä.  :Hymy:

----------


## pohjola

millä kuvattu

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Waude hieno video 👊😃

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Tossa ku eka vetäis pannut ni sattus kyllä juhaa leukaan. Mustanvuoren nurkilta näyttää olevan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## drzilton

Mustauoressa tosiaan kuvattu Gopro4 ja Canon SX60. Oma editointiohjelma ei tykkää gopro formaatista niin ei ihan parasta laatuu. Kiitos palautteista!

----------


## MarkoKoo

> Mustauoressa tosiaan kuvattu Gopro4 ja Canon SX60. Oma editointiohjelma ei tykkää gopro formaatista niin ei ihan parasta laatuu. Kiitos palautteista!



Hienoa ajamista ja kuvaa, lisää tällaista.

----------


## Ansis

Jotenkin nuo tehdasvärit on niiiiiin tylsiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ekke

Tää on häikäisevä:



Onneks musta mustakin on jees, etenki @ Hossa  :Hymy: 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Smo

> Mustauoressa tosiaan kuvattu Gopro4 ja Canon SX60. Oma editointiohjelma ei tykkää gopro formaatista niin ei ihan parasta laatuu. Kiitos palautteista!



Millä sä editoit? Koodaa klipit johonkin edittiystävällisempään muotoon

----------


## Core

Pääsi melkeest ekan kerran tän kanssa vasta vähä johkin maastoonkin, kun on kätevästi ollut kipeänä koko omistamisen ajan.

----------


## a-o

Tämmöistä tänään Syötteellä:

----------


## zipo

Tämmöista pappakruisailua stadin keskuspuistossa tänään.

----------


## TuriMaas

> Tämmöista pappakruisailua stadin keskuspuistossa tänään.



No perskules. Alastulokuva olisi mielenkiintoisempi  :Hymy:  Eiköhän tuo kuitenkin sujunut hyvin *peukku*

----------


## jussi.korkeakivi

Hieno kypärä!

----------


## jakkok

Laskuvesi


Simpukalla hätä


Liekö itellänikin

----------


## solisti

Ylläksen fiilistelyt.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## jurpo

Kauhian räikiä musta... Väri-ilollle *peuk*

----------


## Ansis

AAB-1 on tajunnut, että läskeissä täytyy olla väriä (Y)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## AAB-1

> AAB-1 on tajunnut, että läskeissä täytyy olla väriä (Y)



Edellisessä Salsassa oli vähän yritystä, mutta kyllähän tuo nykyinen Pivot on kieltämättä aika neutraali  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

Tänään tuli 2 vuotta täyteen yhteisellä taipaleella Kona WOn kanssa ja käytiin fiilistelemässä Santavaaran kallioilla. Ihan mukavasti tuntuu yhteiselämä sujuvan, joten eiköhän tämä tästä jatku.

----------


## VitaliT

> Edellisessä Salsassa oli vähän yritystä, mutta kyllähän tuo nykyinen Pivot on kieltämättä aika neutraali





  onpa tutun näköinen smurffi pörä :Vink: , taita olla joskus nähty omalla parvekkeella :Cool:

----------


## jcool

Kävin vloppuna Pyhätunturin alueella kurvailemassa. Ohessa muutama kuva...

----------


## vitsku

Mukavaa hommaa

----------


## Peräjää

Läskit kävi suolla saunalenkillä. Tällä kertaa mentiin läskeillä  :Vink: 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

> Kävin vloppuna Pyhätunturin alueella kurvailemassa. Ohessa muutama kuva...



Upea pyörä ja upea paikka. Pakko päästä tuonne joskus kurvailemaan.

----------


## px

Tässä taas hieman lisää fiilistelyä Syötteen baanoista ja viime viikonlopun ajeluista!  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

^ On se hienoo, melkein pelkkää alamäkee. 😄 Tonne olis kiva päästä ajan kanssa sulan maan aikaankin.

----------


## Puusilmä

Reissuviilistelyä!

http://nojapyorafoorumi.fi/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4976

----------


## Takamisakari

Kyllä on hienonnäköistä settiä kaikilla. Oma läski on ollut nyt 9 viikkoa takuuhuollossa ja ahdistuksen määrä on viime päivinä kääntynyt eksponentiaaliseen kasvuun.

----------


## JackOja

> Reissuviilistelyä!
> 
> http://nojapyorafoorumi.fi/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4976







> Fillarifoorumilla ei ole tällaista matkakertomuspalstaa ollenkaan.



Onhan meillä.

----------


## Puusilmä

> Onhan meillä.



"Pyörämatkailu" on liian laaja topiikki. "Matkakertomukset, Reittivinkit yms." on parempi.

----------


## zipo

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/14046332/

----------


## hcf

> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/14046332/



Heti ostamaan paremmat lukot!
Tuo lähtee heti narkkarin mukaan jos näkee

----------


## Sambolo

Mietin ihan samaa et täysin armoilla  :No huh!:

----------


## zipo

Mutta jos mä laitoin sen lukkoon juuri kuvauksen ajaksi ettei Rekki lähde itekseen rymistelemään?
Pari päivää viilistelyä kolean kelin armoilla sitten lähti iteltä ääni karkin mukana.
Ai miten niin ei voi ajaa täysii kivikkoiseen ja röykkyiseen alamäkeen läskipyörällä niin ettei näkökyky hämärry?
Keulan keventely vaatii tosin hieman habaa.

----------


## sakkey

Onks se L-kaupan testipeli? Niiden piti ilmoitella kun saavat tuommoisen, mutta ei ole kuulunut..

----------


## zipo

Toi on M koko,Se L meni heti kaupaksi  koeajalle joten se siitä.
Ööö eikö sun uusi Rotko ole vieläkään tullut?

----------


## sakkey

On saapunut ajat sitten, kunhan ihmettelin.

----------


## Odottakaa

Iltalenkuralla deepditchin neulaspoluilla  :Vink:

----------


## TheMiklu

Pääsin vihdoin fiilistelemään uudella läskillä. Voe mahoton ko o hillitön menijä!

----------


## Läskimasa

Olipa se taas mukavaa kun pyörä sopii kuin hanska käteen ja toimii kuin junan vessa, mikään ei naksu, hinkkaa eikä ulise vaikka kosteen nihkee ilma. Omena välipalana ja tirauksella sitruunamehua terästetty pullollinen vettä mukana. 😃

----------


## Ekke

"Oispa makkaraa..." 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## masedoni

Lumia odotellessa..

Lähetetty minun ONE A2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Odottakaa

Pojat sulassa sovussa: Pole, Salsa, Rose ja Cube

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä sitä taas kelpasi rullailla😀

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TuriMaas

On taas hienoja kuvia ja videoita. Jatkakaa samaan malliin.

----------


## macci

lauantain lenkiltä. pitkästä aikaa oli myös vähän liukasta pintaa tarjolla.

----------


## artzi

Ihaiimme hienoja reittimerkintöjä.



Reitillä on käynyt vissiin myös norjalaisia retkeilijöitä.

----------


## mni



----------


## fättärix

Reitillä on käynyt vissiin myös norjalaisia retkeilijöitä.

[/QUOTE]


Tietääkseni Norjalaiset käyttävät hieman erimerkkistä voidetta.. :Vink:

----------


## Taimo M.

^Sisältö vaihdettu?  :Cool:

----------


## artzi



----------


## VitaliT

Paras opastus kyltti.




  Maggara tauko ja sammalla vetänyt pika päikärit.

----------


## V-P.V

Ymmärsinkö oikein? Päikkärit tai päiväkännit (vai kenties molemmat) kesken lenkin. Ihan hitokseen hyvä keksintö!  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Paras opastus kyltti.



Paras on, ei tarvita mitään gepsejä tai navigaattoreita.

----------


## Hampiisi

Ihan fiiliksissä. Huomenna Hossaan. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis

Kona Wo sieltä laatikosta kurkistaa...

----------


## Hampiisi

Mikä paljasti?

----------


## zipo

Sininen väri ja Konan satulatolppa ja vielä sattumoisin itsekin moisen paketin avannut ja ajanutkin  fatbiken  naapurikylästä oikean omistajan kotiosoitteeseen.
Been there done that. :Hymy:

----------


## Ansis

> Mikä paljasti?



Väri ja pyöräkauppa

----------


## OKS

Tässä syksyn mittaan on käyty porukalla ajelemassa pimeillä metsäpoluilla. Onpa mahtavaa hommaa, läskiin sopivat paineet renkaisiin, niin saa päästellä aika huolettomasti kivien ja juurien seassa. Täytyy vielä hankkia parempi lamppu, niin pääsee fiilistelemään kunnolla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jii8

Perjantai. Kai sitä voi fiilistellä jos vaikka pääsisi polkemaan viikonloppuna.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFDzQD-LR80

----------


## Jopo81

Tossa mun viimepäivien fiilistelyt. Jarruja ootellessa päätin purkaa ja huoltaa kaiken 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis

> Tossa mun viimepäivien fiilistelyt. Jarruja ootellessa päätin purkaa ja huoltaa kaiken



tuo on oikeesti ihan järkevää tehdä aina silloin tällöin. Kyllä mä varmaan joka toinen kuukausi laitan Salsan palasiksi ja ensiksi putsailen joka paikan ja sitten uudet vaseliinit tilalle.

----------


## Jopo81

> tuo on oikeesti ihan järkevää tehdä aina silloin tällöin. Kyllä mä varmaan joka toinen kuukausi laitan Salsan palasiksi ja ensiksi putsailen joka paikan ja sitten uudet vaseliinit tilalle.



Jep. Juurikin noin teen. Jospa saisi häikkäävän natinankin pois samalla huollolla 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

> Tässä syksyn mittaan on käyty porukalla ajelemassa pimeillä metsäpoluilla. Onpa mahtavaa hommaa, läskiin sopivat paineet renkaisiin, niin saa päästellä aika huolettomasti kivien ja juurien seassa. Täytyy vielä hankkia parempi lamppu, niin pääsee fiilistelemään kunnolla.



Täysin samaa mieltä, avaa aivan uuden ulottuvuuden maastoajoon. Tänää pitäs heittää joku 40km porukassa 😊

----------


## brilleaux

> Tässä syksyn mittaan on käyty porukalla ajelemassa pimeillä metsäpoluilla. Onpa mahtavaa hommaa



Tän takia mä teen niitä pidennettyjä työmatkoja aamuisin.  :Vink:

----------


## hcf

Yksin on jänskempää. Varsinki ku suuntavaisto katoaa pimeässä aika herkästi ja on vähän kauempana kaupungin valosaasteesta.

----------


## Ettan

Iltapäivän lenkiltä, Lohjan harjuja....

----------


## OKS

> Yksin on jänskempää. Varsinki ku suuntavaisto katoaa pimeässä aika herkästi ja on vähän kauempana kaupungin valosaasteesta.



Tuo on vielä kokeilematta, mutta tulepa joskus porukkaankin mukaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Perjantai. Kai sitä voi fiilistellä jos vaikka pääsisi polkemaan viikonloppuna.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFDzQD-LR80



Peukkua. 

Pitäsi varmaan perustaa uusi ketju: Mitä fättibiisiä kuuntelet juuri nyt? Noitahan riittää ja artisteja (bändejä) myös.  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Pyörä mukana sukuloimisreissulla niin kävin ajelemassa Turussa polokuja. Eihän siitä mitään olisi tullut, ellei Mainosmies maastossa ja se toinen herrasmies ois sattunu samalle polulle.
Meikälläki painovoimaetu puolella mutta noita jätkiä ei laskuissa saannu kii  :Leveä hymy: 
No, fiilistä tuosta


Tänään Ruissalossa kattelemassa ja pari maastopyöräilijää ajeli siellä. Nappasin pyörän katolta ja vähä palauttelin ku ei kait tuolla sais liikennemerkeistä päätellen ajaa. 
No en ymmärtänyt turqa:


Illaksi maistiainen Fiskarssin Trail Centerin poluista. Huomenna sitten lisää:

----------


## macci

Aika mainio kierros siinä menossa ja pirteän näköinen peli tuo Cube

----------


## Jukkis

^ Olisit vaan pitänyt paksun ;-) Olen minäkin päättänyt antaa sille mahdollisuuden ja jätin odottamaan mahdollista uutta innostumista vaikka hommasinkin täysjyystön.

Lähetin mistä lähetin

----------


## jakkok

Hailuodon retkeilyreiteiltä löytyi monenlaista polun pintaa.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Etikettivirhe. Ylemmässä kuvassa voisi kuvitella olevan Pugsley Endomorphit alla, itsetehdyt kurakaaret, Revelaten Gas Tank ja Answerin ihmetanko. Mutta ei tuossa isommassa kuvassa oikein Fat Tiret ole. Pitipä kuitenkin kantaa tölkki repussa metsään kuvaa varten, maku selvinnee illalla saunan jälkeen tai sen aikana.

----------


## TheMiklu

Nyt tuli about ajeltua Fiskarsin Trail Centerin reitit läpi. Kyllä kelpas!
Täytyy kypärää nostaa reittien tekijöille. 
Erityisesti tykkäsin siittä mitenkä pysty yhdistelemään eri pätkiä + tietty siittä, että polut oli ihan älyttömän hienoa ajettavaa!
Erona kotipuoleen se, että matkasta huolimatta tuli poljettua puolet vähemmän ku mentii niin paljon alamäkeen...  :Leveä hymy: 







ps. Bluto aevan ihana tuola!

----------


## HC Andersen

Ilta ystävien seurassa @Keimolan Pursiseura.

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

Iltapäivällä Napapiirin retkeilyalueen Rompanpolulla. Järkyttävän liukkaat, märät ja jotenkin "limaiset" pitkokset. Onneksi niitä on vain lyhyitä pätkiä siellä täällä.

----------


## star trek

Fiilistelyä Pirkkalassa.

----------


## a-o

Läski ja semiläskifiilistelyä Hailuodon rannoilla:

----------


## Marsusram

Piti minunkin ottaa tästä fiilistelykuva kun kerran paikan ohi satuin menemään.

Maisemia

----------


## Odottakaa

> Piti minunkin ottaa tästä fiilistelykuva kun kerran paikan ohi satuin menemään.



Les fat ehkä sitten joskus, hieno :-)

----------


## macci

Onko tuo informatiivinen taulu sipoonkorvessa? alemman kuvan jotenkin yhdistän sinnepäin

itse tuli fiilisteltyä rannikolla

----------


## Ski

Iso-Syöte 23.10.2016 aamulla.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ai että! Ny o fiilistä!

----------


## kmw

Maanantaiaamuun piristystä Skin kuvasta. Dänks hänelle.

----------


## Marsusram

> Onko tuo informatiivinen taulu sipoonkorvessa? alemman kuvan jotenkin yhdistän sinnepäin



@Kelopolku
Huomasin ekan kerran tuon 2012 Jukolan viestin viitoituksen varressa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Pari kuvaa viimeviikon Levin reissulta, kelit oli kosteat ja märkiä uria riitti alempana. Kätkän ja Levin huippu oli lauantaina sumupilven peitossa.

----------


## Swatsi

Ei varmaan tarvi edes kysyä, mut kysytään kuitenkin... Kendan Juggernauteil ei varmaan tee talvella mitään? Ei tunnu oikein nappulaa olla nois...

Mut hieno lumikuva oli Ski 👍

----------


## ytte07

Kävin pyörähtämässä Nokian takana saaristossa...



Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Kyllä tuossakin just ajeli. Muovipitkoksista enemmän kun saan kuvat ulos pokkarista...   :Hymy:

----------


## -JPO-

Sinne sit vaan:

Tämä ilmeisesti väärin ajettu:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oli silmä upposi ihan kunnolla. .muuten noita on kiva ajella 👋 😊 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Pikku-Syötteen päällä, kaksi Trekkiä katselee Iso-Syötettä  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Ei varmaan tarvi edes kysyä, mut kysytään kuitenkin... Kendan Juggernauteil ei varmaan tee talvella mitään? Ei tunnu oikein nappulaa olla nois...
> 
> Mut hieno lumikuva oli Ski 👍



Hyvin on näyttäny juggernaut etenevän talvikelissäkin porukkalenkeillä

----------


## HC Andersen

IsoJuggernautti on oikein soiva talvikumi

----------


## Per4

Täällä itärajalla saatiin varaslähtö talveen. On se vaan taas hienoa!

----------


## Ekke

Uijjui, nättiä! Saataispa tänne pohjoseenki valkosta, tänään kyllä aamusta vähän lupaili ku läskillä töihin ajeli, mut perillä sato jo vettä..  :Irvistys:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Juu sais lumi tulla niin näkis taas jottai, menee päivä lyhyeksi kun kelloja siirretään.

----------


## Fat Boy

> IsoJuggernautti on oikein soiva talvikumi



Minähän en osaa vertailla läskirenkaita, mutta 4.5 juggernaut yllätti lumipidollaan verraten pitoon kuivalla normipolulla, jota taas vertaan täpärin pitoihin hand dampfeilla. Samoin läski itsessään tuntuu todella toimivan lumessa, jota meilläpäin on kymmenen sentin kahtapuolta.


nih..

----------


## artzi

Paukanevan muovipitkos testipätkä toimii, pito ja veto... on tautinen, mutta onhan siinä vielä kehittämisen varaakin. Aika joustavaa tavaraa.

----------


## Swatsi

> Minähän en osaa vertailla läskirenkaita, mutta 4.5 juggernaut yllätti lumipidollaan verraten pitoon kuivalla normipolulla, jota taas vertaan täpärin pitoihin hand dampfeilla. Samoin läski itsessään tuntuu todella toimivan lumessa, jota meilläpäin on kymmenen sentin kahtapuolta.
> 
> 
> nih..



En ole kattonu millanen kuvio isossa on, mutta jos sitä vaikka talvi menis noilla nelosillakin. Aamulla ainakin piti hyvin pakkasen kovettamassa lumipeitteessä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Juu sais lumi tulla niin näkis taas jottai, menee päivä lyhyeksi kun kelloja siirretään.



No nyt sitä tuli. Sen kunniaksi jatketaan väärin ajamista.

----------


## Ski

Parhaiden kaverit tuli vastaan. Hyvässä kunnossa olivat jotta jaksavat Pukkia vetää  :Hymy:

----------


## drzilton

Tänään!

----------


## hcf

> Tänään!



Jaa joko se white levis ku hankkinu salsaa tilalle?

----------


## Sambolo

Hieno pätkä  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Joo, oli, mut mitä se tuo taluttelu tuossa 0:45 paikkeilla oikein on? 🙄😳 Eikö riitä välitykset edes tuollaiseen ylämäkeen?

----------


## masedoni

Eilen fiilisteltiin lumen tuloa, ja onhan se lystiä! 

Lähetetty minun ONE A2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

^ Hieno metsä, vaikka onkin vähän luonnottoman siisti.  :Hymy:

----------


## masedoni

Nojoo, tuossa ois semmosta Hossamaista metsää, jos siellä ei ois kone käyny. 
Mukavia polkuja, harmi kun on niin pieni alue. 

Lähetetty minun ONE A2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Pikainen testiajo uudella reitillä. 





Emmää yksin ollut liikkeellä näillä ensilumilla...

----------


## Iglumies

Mää en pihaa pidemmälle ehtiny, mutta tota takanapaa pystyy fiilistellä ihan pukissakin

----------


## misopa

Kaksoset, muttei identtiset.

----------


## TheMiklu

^Harvinaisen komijat ja hyväkulukuset pelit tuossa.

----------


## Ansis

Fiilistelyä

----------


## KWR

Oiskohan tuollainen Craft Beer teline hyvä ainakin Pe illaksi?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmKAZ5qlqvE

----------


## brilleaux

Herweiset mettästä! Märkää on, ja maittaa! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

😍👌

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hampiisi

Komea Pole! 👌👌



Lumet kerkesi sulaa, mutta mukavaa tämä on näinkin. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zander

> Fiilistelyä



On se edelleen hieno! Ja hyvä kuva. Mun silmään toi kuitunen Beargrease on edelleen yks tyylikkämmistä läskiraameista.

----------


## Ekke

Piti uutta stemmiä käydä kokeileen iltamäessä.. ja vähä uutta lamppuaki. Kivaa oli  :Hymy: 



Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Taipan

Terve. Pitihän se minunkin päästä koittamaan läskeilyä kun kaikki muutkin. Aloitettu varovasti, mutta hyvältä tuntuu parin viikon perusteella. Koitetaan nyt vielä kuvakin saada ensilenkiltä 😊

----------


## Taipan

Mitä teen väärin kuvan kanssa? Saan sen näkyviin, mutta katoaa muutaman tunnin jälkeen. Linkitän Picasaan [img] [/img] väliin.

----------


## masedoni

> Mitä teen väärin kuvan kanssa? Saan sen näkyviin, mutta katoaa muutaman tunnin jälkeen. Linkitän Picasaan [img] [/img] väliin.



Kokeile ladata esimerkiksi imgur.comiin?

Lähetetty minun ONE A2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

Onko Picasa enää käytössä? Omat kuvat Google kuvissa.

Omalla kohdalla ja muutamalla muulla fatbike-fiilistelyä, reissussa toki myös perinteisempiä maastureita. Näyttivät viihtyvän hekin upeassa pikkupakkassäässä. Yhteislenkin teemana kesäkauden päätös ja talvikauden avaus ja ajokohteena Ounasvaaran polut.

----------


## Taipan

Kiitos imgur vinkistä. Näyttäisi toimivan. Aika kärkästä porukkaa tuolla vaan kommentoimaan 😀 Juu ja Googlen kuvia tarkoitin, eihän se enää mikään picasa taida olla.

----------


## makton

> Kiitos imgur vinkistä. Näyttäisi toimivan. Aika kärkästä porukkaa tuolla vaan kommentoimaan  Juu ja Googlen kuvia tarkoitin, eihän se enää mikään picasa taida olla.



imgurin kannattaa luoda tili, jolloin kuvia ei tarvitse jakaa julkisesti.

----------


## Ekke

Vapaarattaanhajotuslenkiltä valofiilistelyä.. Saapa nähä tuliko kuin pitkä tauko  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jopo81

Back in action... Kylläpä oli kivaa märässä mettässä.


Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

Kyllä, märkää oli ja maittavaa. 


Mäen nouseminen on näemmä Polen geolla ja 2XL:llä kiinni ainoastaan kuskin reisistä ja hapenottokyvystä. Pito ei nimittäin lopu kesken. Jotain aivan käsittämätöntä toi vetopidon määrä märällä polulla. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tompula

Juu, selvin ero Polen ja edellisten läskien välillä on tuo mäen nousukyky, pari lenkkiä heitetty Bud/Lou yhdistelmällä ja pari ennen tunkattua mäkee menty " heittämällä" ylös ( ja ylhäällä otettu vartti happee...).
Huomenna jatkellaan toisella rengassetillä kenttätestejä, jos vaikka postipate tois jo paremman jakkaran...

----------


## HanJuh

Hieno päätös lokakuulle.
Talvi saa tulla 😀


Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

Mainio aloitus marraskuulle.
Kelpas taas kommutoida hiukan pidennetysti. Muutama pienoinen lumihippukin tuli nähtyä loppumatkasta. (y)

----------


## JackOja

Törmäsin internetissä sattumalta tähän, joten jätän sen tänne vaikka on ennenkin nähty. Fiilis välittyy.

----------


## bouncer

Vähän fiilistelyä syyslomalta =)

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

> Törmäsin internetissä sattumalta tähän, joten jätän sen tänne vaikka on ennenkin nähty. Fiilis välittyy.



Erittäin asiallista meininkiä👍🏻

----------


## artzi

Kaikkea sitä mettästä löytyy... meillä Läskin kanssa menee juuri nyt ihan hyvin, joten ei jääty yöksi   :Sekaisin:

----------


## OKS

> Törmäsin internetissä sattumalta tähän, joten jätän sen tänne vaikka on ennenkin nähty. Fiilis välittyy.



Tuossahan alkaa jo olemaan historian siipien havinaa. Tuolloin lähes neljä vuotta sitten paksupyöriä arveltiin olevan Suomessa pari sataa. Mikä lie tilanne nyt, onko 10x vai 20x vai Xx enemmän?

----------


## Jopo81

Lunta ja pimeyttä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Taipan

Mukavaa menoa lumessa 😊

----------


## brilleaux

Kun ei vapaapäivänä nukuta, uloshan se on lähdettävä!
Tulis vaan tuota lunta.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Niinpä lunta kaipaan minäkin ja fatbike 😊 👌 ❄❄

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Olipas mukavaa hommaa ajella ekat lumifiilistelyt. Huomenna varmaan lisää tätä hyvää.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

oikein mainio lumikeliavaus

----------


## Sand

Vanhelga fiilistelyä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Muka ajella näitä metsäkoneen uria Vieläkun saadaan lunta lisää. .mut siistiä on ..👌😊❄

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Mahtavasti jäätyy rantarämeiköt ja löytää uusia kivoja paikkoja

----------


## pete+

Muutaman viikkoa vanha kuva.
Läskin asvalttia.

----------


## tompula

Tarttihan sitä POLEa käydä ulkoilluttamassa komean päivän kunniaksi

----------


## brilleaux

Ensilumet. Kyllä kelpas fiilistellä. 



2XL yhdistettynä Polen geoon antaa niin käsittämättömän pidon että sitäkin pitää fiilistellä. Jos ei jopa jeesustella. Ei oo väärin hirnua yksin metässä.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liideri

Ei ollu ruuhkaa..  :Vink:

----------


## Läskimasa

Mukavan aurinkoinen päivä oli, lunta malliks just sen verran että paljon valoisampaa. 😎

Vähän tuli pikku suolammen reunoja kokeiltua, reunasammalikko upottaa mut jään reuna kesti jo ajaa. Melkein kastu kengät. 😬

----------


## TheMiklu

Oli fiilistä laihoilla ja läskeillä! Talavi tulee!

----------


## Marinka

Musti murisi ja Hemmo räksytti menemään komioita lumipolkuja Bronxin takamailla. Oli upeeta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä tossa lumessa ja pimeydessä vaan on jotain puoleensavetävää 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto

Vitzi mikä fiiwis.

----------


## jumbojussi

Että ku teijän pitää laittaa noita pohjosen kuvia, tulee ihan kaukokaipuu. 

Muutes, onko toiset Interceptorin omistajat ujoja vai harvassa kun ei täällä oo näkynä?

----------


## Plus

Jäätyneellä suolla ajelemassa..

----------


## Jonttu.

> Että ku teijän pitää laittaa noita pohjosen kuvia, tulee ihan kaukokaipuu. 
> 
> Muutes, onko toiset Interceptorin omistajat ujoja vai harvassa kun ei täällä oo näkynä?



Ne on kaikki napsahdellut jo poikki niin on aika harvassa  :Vink:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Höttölunta mut siistiä 👊😊🔝

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ari71

Kylmää, mutta kuivaa...

----------


## OKS

> Jäätyneellä suolla ajelemassa..



Koko viikon pitelee pakkasia, joten tulevana viikonloppuna pitää kyllä järjestää itsensä läskin kanssa jonnekin suoalueelle.

----------


## trvs

No onhan se nyt makkeeta, kun saatiin lumipeite näin äkkiä, eikä enää lennä kura!
Jäälle ei vielä asiaa.. kestänee pilkkijän, mut ei vielä ihmistä.

----------


## Poy

> Muutes, onko toiset Interceptorin omistajat ujoja vai harvassa kun ei täällä oo näkynä?



Tuossa joku syyslomalta


JJ vaihtui Bud ja Lou:n ja tämä eiliseltä testi lenkiltä



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Poy

> Ne on kaikki napsahdellut jo poikki niin on aika harvassa



Eipä ole vielä, vaikka niin pahimat epäilijät luulee  :Vink: 
Itseasiassa aika paksulta vaikuttaa ainakin vinoputken kohdalta ja justiin mahtuu uuden thule telineen haarukkaan.

----------


## px

Käytiin sunnuntaina Rokualla fiilistelemässä. Aivan mahtava päivä! Aamulla oli -16C ja päivän mittaan aurinkokin lämmitti jo  :Hymy:  Suot jäässä ja niitä pitkin pystyi kurvailemaan kuin hankikannolla ikään, toki hieman möykkyisempää oli  :Hymy:

----------


## PTS

Huono kuva tylsästä etelästä lauantailta. Mutta fiilis oli korkealla sään ja lumen ansiosta. Lenkin pituutta lisäsi uusien polkujen löytäminen naapurikaupunki Järvenpäästä.

----------


## zipo

Rengas?Kehä?XD vai sittenkin Shimppa?
?

----------


## brilleaux

^Onks ton lisäks enää varaa muuhun?  :Vink: 
Ei kai tohon voi kuin carboonia laittaa ympärille? Siis jos ois rahua.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Rengas?Kehä?XD vai sittenkin Shimppa?
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...4&d=1478635586



Renkaitahan voi vaihtaa kun kuluu loppuun, ota joku mikä itseä miellyttää. Ota kuitukehät niin ei tarvitse niin teippailla, vai ajatko yestubesilla? Jos tubeless ei iske niin sitten jotkut kevyet alukehät. XD on tuossa valmiiksi kiinni niin miksi sotkemaan kalastajan vehkeitä voimansiirtoon...

----------


## macci

raskasta flowta! mutta kyllä kelpaa.

----------


## hcf

> raskasta flowta! mutta kyllä kelpaa.



Josaki jo noin paljon lunta? piruvie.

----------


## macci

lähellä pohjoisrajaahan tuossa mennään. melkein vantaan puolella.

----------


## Taipan

Tänään oli kyllä aivan täydellinen päivä ajaa.

----------


## Jopo81

> Josaki jo noin paljon lunta? piruvie.



Kyllä täällä kotkassakin on jo parikytä senttiä saatu valkosta maahan ja lisää sataa koko ajan 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Kyllä täällä kotkassakin on jo parikytä senttiä saatu valkosta maahan ja lisää sataa koko ajan



Täällä napapiirillä ehkä kaksi senttiä ja siitäkin taitaa suurin osa olla kuuraa.

----------


## jcool

Täälä ei oo kuin pimeää...

----------


## lysmy

> Täälä ei oo kuin pimeää...



offtopikkina kyselen että mitä valaisinarsenaalia kuvassa käyttäviltä löytyy ja valotusaikaa kuvatessa?

edit: olikin tuolla syksy tulee, valoa ketjussa lista.

----------


## jcool

> offtopikkina kyselen että mitä valaisinarsenaalia kuvassa käyttäviltä löytyy ja valotusaikaa kuvatessa?
> 
> edit: olikin tuolla syksy tulee, valoa ketjussa lista.



Mä ostin kaukolaukaisimen ja oli kova hinku päästä testaileen :-) Tää oli eka kuva lajissaan ja minulla ei ollut hajuakaan mitä syntyy. ISO1600, 3.2'' ja linssinä Samyang fisheye 8mm f/3.5. Tarkoituksena olisi ottaa lisää kuvia, missä on joku tila ja pyöräilijä siinä ihmeissään. Oma valoteho on ajaessa reilut 3500 lumenia (ainoastaan maastossa liikuttaessa). Tilaa ei nouse yhtään esille, jos ei suljin-nopeutta kasvata. Oli kyllä kiva kokeilu. Saa heittää privalla viestiä, jos olis vinkkejä. Haasteellistahan se on näin huonosti pimeään soveltuvalla linssillä touhuta. Suosikki linssi silti!

----------


## lastumaki

> Täälä ei oo kuin pimeää...



Kulomäen täyttömäki?

----------


## TheMiklu

Työmatkakuvaa

----------


## tinke77

^ No kyllä kelpaa :-)

----------


## Lare

Pari päivää on ollut sellanen fiilis jotta pitää saada läski alle. Ei taida läskikuume poistua kuin ostamalla. Vaimokin sanoi ymmärtävänsä asian.

----------


## Tank Driver

Vaimosi valehtelee. Onnittelut silti!

----------


## V-P.V

Terveisiä kaakkoisnurkalta. Alempi kuva tänään vaunun katolta ja lisää tulee koko ajan! Riittäisi kyllä nyt vähäksi aikaan..

----------


## Roiala

jo vain on, Inarissa lienee luokkaa 1cm lunta, en ole mitannut.

ja komea mäykky!!!

----------


## V-P.V

> ...ja komea mäykky!!!



Kiitos! Se on muuten käppänä  :Hymy: 
 Jos pakkasta on -5C tai vähemmän niin se näyttää yleensä tuolta lenkin jälkeen. En tiedä mutta karva on sellaista että lumi tarttuu siihen magneetin lailla.

----------


## lehtijussi

Voisi soudellakin, mutta kun saa polkea niin pitkään ja paljon kun haluttaa, niin...

----------


## OKS

Täällä ei enää soudella.

----------


## hcf

> Täällä ei enää soudella.



Jaa uskalsit mennä jo jäälle  :Leveä hymy: 
Harjulampi?

----------


## macci

tänään tämmöstä. lähimmät polut alkaa olla tampattu. huomenna voisi koittaa 4" tai 3" renkaalla.

----------


## brilleaux

Työmatka jotenkin venyi taas. Aivan huikeeta! -12 ja tuore lumi.

----------


## slow motion

Uusi fatbike alla ja Eka lenkki.On se mukavaa touhua.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pesku

Kadehtien katselen kyllä tätä ketjua.. Te läskinpolkijat osaatte nauttia nähtävästi pyöräilystä ihan toisella tavalla kuin muut (älkääkä nyt muut ottako tästätkin nokkiinne :P). Keep the good things rollin'!

Taidan itsekkin siirtyä läskipyöräilyyn vaikka vauhdista pidänkin.

----------


## JyJ

Läskipyöräilyssä on se positiivinen puoli että saa aikaan kunnon hikitreenin näilläkin keleillä ilman että on kova viima ja kylymä. Lisäksi jos kippaa niin tuskin siin pahasti käy kun hankeen kippaa ~ juoksuvauhdista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Mulle läskipyörä toi talveksikin elämän; oon vihannu talvea koko elämäni. Kunnes hankin läskin.
Ikipäivänä en olisi uskonut että mut saa talvella ulos klo 4 aamulla pimeään ja kylmään. Keskelle lumituiskua nauttimaan luonnossa liikumisesta.

Läskipyörä on yksi parhaita hankintojani ikinä.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Läskipyörä on yksi parhaita hankintojani ikinä.



Tämä!

Mikään talven vihaaja en ole koskaan ollut mutta kyllähän sitä hiihdeltyäkin on tullu lähinnä siksi, ettei vaihtoehtoja ole ollut. 

Talvea odottaa kuin lapsena joskus (liian) kauan sitten. Lisäksi nuo välissä olevat vuodenajat tarjoavat uutta ja erilaista ajettavaa.

----------


## Smo

Hulluja nuo läskipyöräilijät

----------


## Laerppi

läskipyöräily > väkisinhiihto

----------


## V-P.V

Tuosta tuli mieleen että Suomen armeija voisi korvata ne vanhat sukset ja putkikamelit yhdellä ympärivuotisella kulkuvälineellä  :Hymy:

----------


## VitaliT

> Tuosta tuli mieleen että Suomen armeija voisi korvata ne vanhat sukset ja putkikamelit yhdellä ympärivuotisella kulkuvälineellä



  Voisin jopa lainata testailun sopivan värisen hirviön.
  pantiksi kylä otan leo2 tai vuokara maksuksi yksi mg3

----------


## Jopo81

Oon kanssa monelle kaverille sanonut, että talvesta oppii tykkäämään, kun ostaa läskipyörän😂 Toki aina olen itse talvesta tykännyt aikaisemminkin

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Ensyönä filistellään läskin selässä kaheksan tuntia yörogainingin merkeissä.. 👊

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tsemppiä 👍 😎 👏 ^^ 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Kai sitä on jollainlailla masokistinen kun viitsii noi HüDüilla tunkea tuonne hankeen. On aika liukasta kun on tuota irtolunta alkaa olla yli 10cm. Tosin kengilläkin on liukasta liikkua kun lumi ei ole ollenkaan maassa kiinni. Oli muuten aika mielenkiintoista laskea tuosta tuo jäätynyt hiekkarinne alas. Välillä ei tiennyt mihin suuntaan pyörä lähtee, lisäksi valaistusolosuhteet oli sellaiset että edessä näkyi vain valkoista tasaista pintaa eikä mitään maan muotoja. Siitäkin selvittiin. 2 tuntia pidettiin ketjua kireellä vällillä tunkaten.

----------


## OKS

> Jaa uskalsit mennä jo jäälle 
> Harjulampi?



Kyllä, Harjulampi. Kirkkolammen jää kestää myös.

----------


## Timppa H

Työmatkaa tänään  :Hymy:

----------


## slow motion

Kyllä kelpaa mennä töihin☺

----------


## Jopo81

Ei tuossa puuterissa kyllä meinannu eteenpäin päästä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Highlander

Läski on kyllä läski..taas tuli muutama hymyilevä nainen vastaan. En keksi mitään muuta syytä kuin läski


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jurpo

Mää en nyt lähtis tolle linjalle.

Tosin tuota Puksua olen ohjastanu vasta vuodesta -09 eli kokemusta ei vielä oo kovinkaan paljoo.
*nolomio*

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Läskimasa

> Ei tuossa puuterissa kyllä meinannu eteenpäin päästä



Tiheempää välitystä paikoilleen niin saa tasasempaa pyörintää = ei sutase/uppoo niin helposti.

----------


## Jopo81

> Tiheempää välitystä paikoilleen niin saa tasasempaa pyörintää = ei sutase/uppoo niin helposti.



Vois olla joo. 28/34  taitaa olla pienin nyt. Millasilla välityksillä muut ajelee?

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

> Vois olla joo. 28/34  taitaa olla pienin nyt. Millasilla välityksillä muut ajelee?



30/42 on pienin välitys, ovaalilla etusella.

Ja sille oli kyl viimeyönä tarvetta rogainingissa..

----------


## Ekke

Täälläki päästiin "jo" fiilisteleen ensilumia..  :Hymy:

----------


## jumbojussi

Oha se iha erilaista hiihtää jossai tylsäl ladul ku mennä umpimetässä tykkylumen ympäröimänä.

----------


## Jopo81

> 30/42 on pienin välitys, ovaalilla etusella.
> 
> Ja sille oli kyl viimeyönä tarvetta rogainingissa..



No pitänee 10/11 järjestelmää miettiä jossain välissä, niin samalla sit arpoo noita välityksiä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## colli

26/42 suoraan menee vielä 10-15cm puuterissa mutta kääntyminen on haasteellista .

----------


## dxteri

Kylläpäs oli hauskaa ja mukavaa käydä polkemassa ensipolkasut fätillä koskemattomalla lumella. Tähänhä hommaan voi tykästyä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tomy

> Uusi fatbike alla ja Eka lenkki.On se mukavaa touhua.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sähköläski?
Mikä?

----------


## misopa



----------


## Vohveli86

Tuo höttölumi vaatii varovaista polkemista metässä

lähetetty käyttäen sisuria

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kävin ajamassa polkuja ristiin rastiin lunta jku 15 cm mut hyvin mnee vaa.😃 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

Sää näyttäisi lauhtuvan tulevalla viikolla, joten nyt oli pakko käydä fiilistelemässä pakkasten kovattamalla suoalueella. Mikäpä fiilistellessä komeana pakkaspäivänä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Norcoilija

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## c-mies

Vantaan Hakunilan latukeskuksessa porukkaa suksimassa ihan pipona, vaan muutama kilometri pohjoiseen Bisan kiertoa sai tehdä kukin omassa rauhassa. Tosin noottia sain tuollakin "ladulla" ajelusta erään rouvashenkilön toimesta. Latupohja siis kertaalleen pohjattu. Latu hiihtäjien omatekemä. Mutta eikös vaan tommoiset pohjaltaan kovinkin kuoppaiset, kiviset backcountry ladut vaan hyödy kun tulevat tiiviiksi tampatuiksi kauden alussa, niin on jopa toivoa selvitä plussakauden yli ja odottelemaan helmikelejä. Kaikki siis tuonne hyvällä omallatunnolla latua polkemaan huomenissa: http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/tapahtu...ki-sipoonkorpi

----------


## kmw

Mikäsmikäs Norcoilijan läski onkaan? Mulle ihan ennennäkemätön. Lisempiä kuvia ja vähän infoa, plz.

----------


## maapaa

> Mikäsmikäs Norcoilijan läski onkaan? Mulle ihan ennennäkemätön. Lisempiä kuvia ja vähän infoa, plz.



http://m.norco.com/bikes/mountain/fat-bike/

----------


## Ski

Semmosta taas 5 päivän sisälläolon jälkeen. Kyllä kelpas kevät kelissä pekkailla. 

On se nätti runko takaa päin tuo Trek Farley 9.8  :Hymy:

----------


## minimake

Mä kanssa tänään ekan kerran lumilla...  muutamaan viikkon ei ollukkaan päässy ajeleen töitten takia..

Lähetetty minun GT-P5100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J T K

Oli kyllä nättiä hommaa tänään

----------


## Kemizti

Pari näpsyä yörogainingista:

----------


## pete+

Ompas käsittämättömän komeita kuvia kaikki! Ehdottomasti komein sarja vähään aikaan.   



> Sää näyttäisi lauhtuvan tulevalla viikolla, joten nyt oli pakko käydä fiilistelemässä pakkasten kovattamalla suoalueella. Mikäpä fiilistellessä komeana pakkaspäivänä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ei voinnu ku henkijä haukkua ku maisema oli jotain aivan maagista. Aurinko alkoi laskeutua ja usvaa pukkasi jään pinnalle. Pakkasta muutama aste ja ihan tyventä.

----------


## jcool

Huh tu suo setti :-) Oma kuva aamulta...

----------


## kmw

Miklun kuvissa vahva Zen.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Oltiin eilen ajelemassa kaverin kanssa joka ei kesällä vielä tehnyt fatbikella mitään ja osti itselleen jäykkäperäisen 29:n vaikka suosittelin läskiä. No eilen alkoi ääni muuttua kellossa, kun itse kaasuttelin jäätelöautolla menemään ja odottelin aina polun päässä, että tulee sieltä tunkaten tuolla nastarenkaisella 29 jäykkiksellä. No tänään haettiin sitten tammiston velo&oxygenista cube nutrail hänelle jalkojen väliin ja sitten päästiin taas ajohommiin illalla  Aika klassinen tarina. Tässä vielä kuva illan ajolta.


Silvolan porukalle isot plussat  Oli polut ajettu helvetin hyvään kuntoon.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Plus



----------


## Yeti

Tonin kanssa vähän suoajelua, Tour de Kurjenrahka.

----------


## brilleaux

> Vois olla joo. 28/34  taitaa olla pienin nyt. Millasilla välityksillä muut ajelee?
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



28/42 nyt. 26t tilattu eteen. Pienemmänkin vois laittaa jos ovaalina löytyis.

Aivan huikea fiilistely taas tänään! 
Kannonnokkakaakao








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ettan

Hyvää isänpäivää!!

----------


## OKS

> Ompas käsittämättömän komeita kuvia kaikki! Ehdottomasti komein sarja vähään aikaan.



Kiits.

----------


## Nicco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ealex



----------


## Jopo81

Luminen isänpäivälenkki. Kyllä oli kivaa ja raskasta 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

Sori kun ei vieläkään mee putkeen, mutta ihan hauska kuva tuli (ISO1600 oli valittuna, vaikka ei pitänyt olla, ryökäles)...


edit.. tankovalolla pitäis olla yli 300m kantama ja kädessä olevalla noin 800m. Heh, ei nyt ihan oo, mutta joen yli menee tuosta kohtaa helposti (reilut 200m).

----------


## OKS

> Sori kun ei vieläkään mee putkeen, mutta ihan hauska kuva tuli (ISO1600 oli valittuna, vaikka ei pitänyt olla, ryökäles)...
> 
> edit.. tankovalolla pitäis olla yli 300m kantama ja kädessä olevalla noin 800m. Heh, ei nyt ihan oo, mutta joen yli menee tuosta kohtaa helposti (reilut 200m).



No ei ole kuvassa mitään valittamista, eikä kyllä valoissakaan.

----------


## lehtijussi

Siinä alkaa mielikuvitus laukkaamaan kun vierestä, pimeyden keskeltä, alkaa kuulumaan jumalaton rytinä... hirvi tietysti, mutta kyllä se silti synkän metsän keskellä "hieman" säväyttää.

----------


## a-o

Viikonlopun flowpolkufiilistelyä parhailla reiteillä

----------


## Monroe

Mukavaa hommaa sekä pimeässä että valoisassa!

----------


## minimake

[IMG]la 12.11 uimaranta läski[/IMG]
[IMG]la 12.11 läski[/IMG]

----------


## Jassoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MK16

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## brilleaux

Kotoo töihin. Ihme kun noi työmatkat venyy!

----------


## J T K

Pari eilisiltaista otosta

----------


## macci

Huikea keli oli ajella ja polut todella nopeassa kunnossa. Ei haitannut vaikka keskiö on finaalissa, eturengas hankasi lokasuojaan ja takapääkin hieman jähmeä. Pitkästä aikaa kerkesi käymään myös Vantaanjoen tuolla puolen.

alussa ja lopussa pienet kalliokikkailut

----------


## Taipan

Tänään +1 astetta, lumisohjoa ja jäistä vesitihkua. Kohtuu kamala keli siis, ja oli oikein mukavaa silti 😊

----------


## JumboJim

Talvi loppui kun sain nastarenkaat alle.

----------


## TuriMaas

> Talvi loppui kun sain nastarenkaat alle.



Mä en ehtinyt edes vaihtaa...

----------


## jallu80

Täällä taas yksi uusi läski pyörineen. Kuvaa vimpaimesta ei ole edes ehtinyt ottaa kun ajelut rajoittuu talon kiertoon. Samalle viikolle piti sattua leikkauksessa käynti ja  polkimen saapuminen. Harmittaa vietävästi kun ei pääse ostosta kokeilemaan mutta jospa tuota vielä saisi testailtua. Nyt tosin lumet muuttuivatkin peilijäätiköksi niin parempikin äkkinäisen pysyä satulasta pois. Talven aikaan pitäisi paitaa kastella tuon rottelon avulla ja eka kosketus oli kyllä lumoava. En olisi uskonut että pyörä voisi olla noin erilainen...

----------


## Tuomas H

Fiilistely viime viikonlopulta. Nyt on niin märkää, että mies ja pyörä pysyy sisällä.

----------


## Vesiperä

Eilen illalla lähdin iltalenkille tavoitteena parin-kolmen kilometrin lenkki läheiselle järvelle. Kahdeksan korvilla lähdin, ja kymmenen jälkeen tulin. Hieman lähti homma lapasesta kun huomasi jälleen metsässä miksi tästä tykkää. Reilu 29km tuli mittariin, ja märkää oli. Vaakatasossa tuiskusi räntää naamalle, pään kun käänsi alaspäin viimalta suojaan niin sieltä pukkasi renkaasta sohjoa naamalle. Kertaakaan ei kuitenkaan tullut tunnetta että nyt tuli tehtyä virhe lähteä tähän keliin.

----------


## Mäkipete

Alkaa näyttämään jo talvelta.

----------


## masedoni

> Alkaa näyttämään jo talvelta.



Missä noin paljon lunta?

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Alkaa näyttämään jo talvelta.



Upee kuva. Fiilistä kerrakseen

----------


## zipo

Uusi Blackburn etuloksu ja tarkoituksella juuri tuollalailla.

----------


## Mäkipete

Rovaniemeltä kuva, yöllä tuli 15cm märkää lunta. 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Uudet polkimet

----------


## zipo



----------


## Bässi

mullaki uudet pedaalit ja lokarit. Nyt on fiilistelty flunssaa ni huomenna voi ulkoiluttaa näitä  :Hymy: 
eiku riittäähän tässä fiilisteltävää kun on uus automaattinen karttakone edge 820, barbegazzi ja joku nahkanen hipsterilärpäke BG. Hyvästi verorahat (tm)

----------


## Tonii

> Alkaa näyttämään jo talvelta.



Uh, täältäki peukkua!

----------


## brilleaux

Fiilis se on kai paskakin fiilis. Motomies oli järjestelmällisesti pinonnut polut umpeen. Wanker. Siinä meni Sulunperä. Onneks oli fiilistelyn alussa, pystyi vielä toipumaan tosta ja nauttimaan loskasta!  2XL toimii myös sillä alustalla.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ja sekin on nähty että halutessaan voi motokuski tehdä homman niin että polku jää ihan käyttökelpoiseksi.

----------


## necbose

]vois sanoa että kelit vaihtelee espoossa:-) ja olipas taas hauskaa prismasta ostetut roiske suojat pysy juurakko ryöpytyksessäkin.[/IMG][IG][/IMG]

----------


## Volvospede

Viereen vaan uutta uraa..

----------


## V-P.V

^ja ^^ Meidän takametsässä tehtiin myös harvennushakkuu. Konekuski oli ajanut kilometritolkulla niin että toinen rengas oli kulkenut suoraan polun päällä! Ei s*@$# tajuu mikä logiikka siinä on. Tuskin vaikuttaa koneen liikkumiseen, kulkeeko polkua pitkin vai ei! 
Vielä siinä itse läskillä paukuttaa menemään mutta lasten polkuajot "omassa" metsässä loppuivat pariksi kesäksi.
Vaikka kaupungissa asun, niin sen verran vähän tuossa takametsässä on liikennettä että uuden kovapohjaisen ja siistin polun muodostumiseen menee vuosia.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Joo samaa imettää mua meilltehty myös harvennushakkuta paljon. .ja jatkuu myös. .polkuja on menny..ja mnee. .oon niistä maininnut. .mut ei vaikuta. .😮 no jälkiä onhyvä ajaa jossei oo koneessa ollu ketjuja muuten ihan kauheeta. .

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Kaivoin vanhan jutun katoavista metsäpoluista. Muistaako kukaan...

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...t-mets%E4polut

----------


## lehtijussi

Lumet suli, läski ei.  :Hymy:  
Mustavalkokuva kahden vuoden takaa, siinä suunnitellaan polun paikkaa... Tänään siellä läskeillään ja fiilistellään, satoi tai paistoi.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ja sekin on nähty että halutessaan voi motokuski tehdä homman niin että polku jää ihan käyttökelpoiseksi.



Niinhän se nimenomaan on tehnyt. Puut polulla-ei mysötty polkua, hakkuutähde aukon puolella-ajokone noukkii puut aukolta-polku on ehjä. Oikeaoppinen mustanvyön suoritus kolmella danilla.

----------


## brilleaux

> Niinhän se nimenomaan on tehnyt. Puut polulla-ei mysötty polkua, hakkuutähde aukon puolella-ajokone noukkii puut aukolta-polku on ehjä. Oikeaoppinen mustanvyön suoritus kolmella danilla.



Asiaahan se Tankki puhuu kun asiaa viitsii ajatella. Eli propsit motokuskille.
Osuin vain väärään aikaan paikalle siis.  :Hymy: 

Hakkuu itsessään kyllä oli niin laaja, että en mustaa vyötä jakelisi metsän kaatamisesta. Hieno metsä on historiaa. :/

----------


## Marsusram

Lumimyrsky Minioneilla. Pitoa tuntuu riittävän. 
Ei menneet ihan suoraan vanteelle, pitänee vähän oikoa kun vemputtavat. Takana tubeless, edessä ei vielä.
FBR takana tuntuu vakaammalta kuin Lou.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Hieno metsä on historiaa. :/



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Eihän se mitään historiaa oo, se on markkinataloutta. Pölkyt pinoon ja eurot taskuun ja uutta puuta kasvamaan. Nyt hän sinä voit seurata seuravat vuodet sen metsän kasvua kun siinä Polella ajelet. 60v. päästä kun ajat tuossa samassa kohdassa niin siinä on taas HIENO METSÄ. Tosin sulla on siinä vaiheessa jo 4 rengassarja menossa Polessa alla. Juu ja juurikin oikein on motukuski hakanna, ajukone kun kerää tuosta puut pois niin polku on auki. Monet vähemmän fiksut motokuskit kun hakkaa niin kaikki havut on siinä polulla ja polku tukossa seuraavat 2 vuotta. Minä olisin tuossa sinun tapauksesssa käynyt henkilökohtaisesti kiittämässä kädestä pitäen tuon hakkuun suorittajaa on ollut sen verran Fiksu ammattimies!

----------


## tinke77

Juurikin näin.

----------


## Roiala

Markkina- vai metsätaloutta.
Etelässä sen ymmärtää mutta Lapissa (pohjois) missä se ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa ilman tukia niin... ja uuden kasvaminen tilalle kestää vähän 100v tai sitten ei kasva ollenkaan.

----------


## SaLa

Viikonloppu läpimäärässä Sipoolaismetsässä. Läskissä on puolensa.

----------


## Jukkis

> Mä en ehtinyt edes vaihtaa...



Mulla ei edes ole  

Lähetin mistä lähetin

----------


## Jukkis

> Joo samaa imettää mua meilltehty myös harvennushakkuta paljon. .ja jatkuu myös. .polkuja on menny..ja mnee. .oon niistä maininnut. .mut ei vaikuta. .😮 no jälkiä onhyvä ajaa jossei oo koneessa ollu ketjuja muuten ihan kauheeta. .
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tarkoita varmaan teloja 

Lähetin mistä lähetin

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Jep 😁👊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Puusilmä



----------


## JumboJim

Märkää ja pimeetä,  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Odottakaa

Kaikkea sitä metsästä löytyy..

----------


## AAB-1

Pieni 30 km iltalenkki koeajopyörällä: pehmeä ja painava  :Vink:

----------


## JumboJim

Olipa harmaa päivä

----------


## J T K

Montulla mutta ei montussa

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hienoo 😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis

Kyllä vähän lunta kaipaisi

----------


## hcf

> Kyllä vähän lunta kaipaisi



Pyöräki on aivan liian puhas  :Vink: 
Ei siinä. Onhan tuo törkeen hieno. Joutuu kantaan puhistusliinaa mukana roiskeiden varalle.

----------


## Ansis

> Pyöräki on aivan liian puhas 
> Ei siinä. Onhan tuo törkeen hieno. Joutuu kantaan puhistusliinaa mukana roiskeiden varalle.



Autosta jäi Gyeonin kestopinnoitetta niin laitoin pyörään loput  :Hymy:  Ei tarvitse kuin vähän näyttää lämmintä vettä niin kaikki liat lähtee ja vedet myös (Y)
.....niin ja onhan maalin päällä ennen kestopinnoitetta mersunkin käyttämä kovalakka. Kestää vähän paremmin mitä normilakat....

----------


## drzilton

Ansis! Onko Yyterin niemekkeen hakkuualueet laajentuneet? Menee kyllä suomen hienoimpia fatbikereittejä pilalle pitkäksi aikaa. Pistä mulle numerosi privalla niin otan yhteyttä kun Poriin taas asiaa, mennään ajaan.

----------


## brilleaux

Ei tää tästä paljon parane

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oijoi siistii ✌ ☺ 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis

> Ei tää tästä paljon parane



Voi perse. Nyt käy kyllä kateeksi.

----------


## Volvospede

Eiks tossa lumessa kuulu kiemurrella silleen kuin käärme? :-)

----------


## Ansis

> Eiks tossa lumessa kuulu kiemurrella silleen kuin käärme? :-)



En oo muuten koskaan nähnyt käärmettä lumella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Volvospede

> En oo muuten koskaan nähnyt käärmettä lumella



En mäkään, jälkiä vain..! ja niitä on välillä paljon.

----------


## Vesiperä

Nyt oli kyllä raskasta etenemistä. Vai ajoinko väärällä setupilla, laskin paineet sormituntumalla alle 0,5bar. Meni väistellessä lumisia risuja kun kastelivat vaatteet osuessaan. 4,8 JJ. Lunta (märkää nuoskaa) oli n. 15cm.

----------


## Tomy

Eka kunnon lenkki elämäni ekalla läskipyörällä. Ihmeellisen etevästi etenee lumisella polulla!






Mistä päin löytyy Brilleux:n avaamat polut? Itse kävin Mustalammen, Hanhiperän ja Pirttimäen polkuja ajelemassa.

----------


## Jukkis

> Nyt oli kyllä raskasta etenemistä. Vai ajoinko väärällä setupilla, laskin paineet sormituntumalla alle 0,5bar. Meni väistellessä lumisia risuja kun kastelivat vaatteet osuessaan. 4,8 JJ. Lunta (märkää nuoskaa) oli n. 15cm.



Tarkkuutta foorumin terminologian käyttöön; jos paineet on pielessä, kyse on revalleen suoritetusta "konfiguraatiosta". Jos "setup" olis ollut pielessä, sulla olisi ollut vääränlaiset renkaat  

Lähetin mistä lähetin

----------


## Ekke

> Nyt oli kyllä raskasta etenemistä. Vai ajoinko väärällä setupilla, laskin paineet sormituntumalla alle 0,5bar. Meni väistellessä lumisia risuja kun kastelivat vaatteet osuessaan. 4,8 JJ. Lunta (märkää nuoskaa) oli n. 15cm



Liikaa paineita, pudota vielä nii kyl se kevenee.. Ei kai noin kovilla paineilla ajeta ku kelviä  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Mistä päin löytyy Brilleux:n avaamat polut? Itse kävin Mustalammen, Hanhiperän ja Pirttimäen polkuja ajelemassa.



Halssilanrinteeltä asmalammelle josta sulunperälle. Sulunperän itäinen polku on paskottu pilalle. Hakkuujäte lepäilee pitkin aukkoa.
Kyllä siitä läskillä vielä tunkkaillen läpi menee.
Motokuski oli siirtäny pöllit pois polulta. Jättäny jopa tutun kikkailutukin paikalleen.

Suolla (Aukeasuo?)kävin myös. Sorelit on hyvät kumpparit.


Olosuhteet oli kyllä haastavat, tietää ajaneensa. Ainakin kolmasti nöyrtyi mies, pyörä ois menny. 
2XL on kyllä huikea renkula. Paineet vieläkin liian isot tosin. Kotia päästyä mittaus näytti 4/6Psi.

----------


## masedoni

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Premnas

Täälläpäin vähän erilaiset maisemat, ei ole päässyt vielä ihka ensimmäistä läskiä kokeilemaan lumella. Ajoasento alkaa tuntua päivä päivältä paremmalta, sitä näköjään tottuu. Poluilla ajamiseen tarvitaan kyllä paljon enempi uskallusta, tutustumista rengaspaineisiin ja ehkä myös rouheampaa rengasta.

----------


## Vesiperä

> Liikaa paineita, pudota vielä nii kyl se kevenee.. Ei kai noin kovilla paineilla ajeta ku kelviä



Kuinkahan linttaan ne pystyy päästään. Parin kuukauden kokemuksella silmät jo sanoo että älä ihmeessä laske enempää. Vaikka eihän ne nyt tosiasiassa kovinkaan lytyssä vielä ole, painemittari ois kova niin tietäs paljonko sitä nyt oikeasti on. Self steerinkiä kuitenkin tuntui olevan jonkun verran.

Tubelessmodatut renkaat, ja snakeskinit strenght by Gorilla.

----------


## Volvospede

> Kuinkahan linttaan ne pystyy päästään. Parin kuukauden kokemuksella silmät jo sanoo että älä ihmeessä laske enempää. Vaikka eihän ne nyt tosiasiassa kovinkaan lytyssä vielä ole, painemittari ois kova niin tietäs paljonko sitä nyt oikeasti on. Self steerinkiä kuitenkin tuntui olevan jonkun verran.
> 
> Tubelessmodatut renkaat, ja snakeskinit strenght by Gorilla.



Ota pumppu mukaan testilenkille ja laske pikkusen kerrallaan niin kauan kunnes on oikeesti liian vähän, eli juuret rupee lyömään läpi tai muuten vaan on kumi ihan rutussa. ja sit pumppaat vähän takas. Hidasvauhtisessa lumimöyrinnässä voi pitää pienempiä paineita kuin kovavauhtisessa rallissa ja yleensä taakse pikkusen enemmän kuin etuseen. Ja tietty kuskin painokin vaikuttaa. Mutta hanki se mittari niin pystyt helpommin sitten säätelee paineita kun oot kerran oppinu mikä oli hyvä mihinkin olosuhteeseen.

----------


## Lauttis

Helppo konsti hakea oikea paine, kun istuu renkaan päälle ja samalla päästää ilmaa venttiilistä. Kun siinä pompottelee päällä, niin hyvin tuntee milloin alkaa renkaan runko antamaan periksi ja on aika lähellä sweet spottia. Taas ajotyylistä riippuen hienosäätö, missä kohtaa lakkaa päästämästä ilmaa ja samoin edessä ja takana hieman eri tuntuma. Enpä ole mittari käyttänyt pitkään aikaan, kun noin löytää sen omalle painolle sopivan paineen.

----------


## Mäkipete

Olipa mahtava ajokeli, 7 pakkasta ja muutama sentti uutta pakkaslunta lanatulla reitillä.

----------


## liideri

Alkaahan tuo jo tuntua talvipyöräilyltä..  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Olipa mahtava ajokeli, 7 pakkasta ja muutama sentti uutta pakkaslunta lanatulla reitillä.



Missä päin tuommoinen lanattu reitti?

----------


## Roiala

Napapiirillä pyöräilemässä.
https://goo.gl/photos/VJzhvqHYMAuz911QA

Toivottavasti näkyy

----------


## Fat Boy

> Napapiirillä pyöräilemässä.
> https://goo.gl/photos/VJzhvqHYMAuz911QA
> 
> Toivottavasti näkyy



Kelkan jälkihän se siinä.. Onko toi ihan pyöräilyä varten ajettu vai kelkkareitti tai jonkun omia ajeluita? Kävi itselläkin mielessä, josko saisi luvan ajaa kelkalla läpi lenkki, jota kesäisin tulee ajettua. Hirmu homma vaan setviä maanomistajat.

nih..

----------


## Jopo81

Kylläse og vaan oli nappiostos kaks lenkkiä peräkkäisinä päivinä ja hyvälle tuntuu.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mäkipete

> Missä päin tuommoinen lanattu reitti?



Napsun ja lentokentän välimaastossa. Napapiirin nesteen takaa lähtee niitä husky reittejä vähän joka suuntaan.

----------


## artzi

Läski pääsi puremaan lunta.

----------


## JumboJim

Isolla kirkolla

----------


## Roiala

> Kelkan jälkihän se siinä.. Onko toi ihan pyöräilyä varten ajettu vai kelkkareitti tai jonkun omia ajeluita? Kävi itselläkin mielessä, josko saisi luvan ajaa kelkalla läpi lenkki, jota kesäisin tulee ajettua. Hirmu homma vaan setviä maanomistajat.
> 
> nih..



Jonkun ajama liityntäreitti kelkkareitille. Sopivasti lähtee 30m kotiovelta.
Meillä noita epävirallisia jälkiä riittää sekä laittomasti ajettuna että poromiesten ym luvan kanssa ajamina.

----------


## Ansis

Komia meri-porin lenkki-ilma

----------


## rush

Komiaa ku mikä! Parasta flunssalääkettä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## brilleaux

Aamukommutointi taas venähti  
Pääs availemaan polkuja, parhautta.

----------


## misopa

Mukavaa kun on (taas) lunta! Edes vähän.

----------


## JouMar

Joulu tuli tänä vuonna etuajassa. Eilen kotiutui Norco Ithaqua 6.2.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

No joo 👍😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> ...Eilen kotiutui Norco Ithaqua 6.2.



Toihan on muuten aika hieno! Innosti katsomaan tarkemminkin tietoja. Onko foorumin eka läski-Norco?

----------


## Blackborow

Tuo on hieno. Peukku.

----------


## kmw

Jäsen Norkoilijalla taisi olla eka. HIenoja molemmat.

----------


## JouMar

> Toihan on muuten aika hieno! Innosti katsomaan tarkemminkin tietoja. Onko foorumin eka läski-Norco?



Kuten kmw mainitsi, ei eka Norco, mutta aika saletisti ainoa Ithaqua Suomessa. Norcon sivujen mukaan kuuluu Suomen valikoimaan, mutta Euroopasta ei löytynyt yhtään pyörää. Tämä tuli yksittäiskappaleena Känädästä.

----------


## tinke77

Ja onhan se nyt hiton hieno! 👍

----------


## Smo

[OT]Missäspäin Nummelan seutuja tuon näköistä?[/OT]

----------


## Jopo81

Hieno on. Ja jos noin paljon oravannahkoja pinoaa, niin on syytäkin saada just se minkä haluaa👍

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JouMar

> [OT]Missäspäin Nummelan seutuja tuon näköistä?[/OT]



Kokkokallio

----------


## JumboJim

Kahvitauko ☕️

----------


## Jopo81

Pikkupakkasen sävyttämä iltalenkki. Kyllä on polut priimakunnossa.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

Talvikumi jo toisessa päässä.. Pitkästä aikaa pääsi ajaan vähän pitemmästi, toivottavasti ei flunssa ota takapakkia. :|

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Päivän kunniaksi kuva aamupäivän lenkiltä.

----------


## dxteri

Fatbikeday:n kunniaksi fiilistely kuva aamuiselta pikku lenkiltä. Ajajan huono kunto ja heikot reidet sai kyytiä kun tuota lunta oli paikoitellen noin 20cm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

GFBD:n kunniaksi. Vajaa 40km ja loistava reisijumi😂

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

Täällä lunta vain vähän väriks, mut hieno sää oli ja mieli lepäsi kuten aina:

----------


## Norcoilija

tänään poronpolulta, lunta ei hirveä vielä ollut.
Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1

Ettanin kanssa tuli jälleen muutama tunti seikkailtua Lohjanharjulla.

----------


## JouMar

Nummela, ei juuri lunta, mutta keli 5/5.

----------


## Marsusram

^on komia tuo Norco

Cusijarwelta Bisajarwelle, yksi toinen läski näkyi ja jälkiä.

----------


## hcf

Ounasvaaran polkuja tamppaamassa 3h. Olihan se makiaa. Pakkastaki oli lähes -20 mutta ei tullu kylmä. Laskettelukypärä toimi loistavasti eikä tarvinu ku kypärähupun alle.

----------


## brilleaux

Kyllä kelpas taas tänään nautiskella.

----------


## Zanu

Nopee keli ja kivaa oli 😁
Viikon flunssakärvistelyn jälkeen maistuu Kyl.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## HC Andersen

Juhlapäivän kunniaksi... Kuva tasan 5 vuoden takaa juuri ennen ensilenkkiä.

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## eetu.sulo

Eurassa oli myös makeat kelit ajella.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tomy

Eilinen paikallinen FatBike-tapahtuma meni valitettavasti ohi ystäväperheen vierailun vuoksi. Pojan kanssa kuitenkin heitimme lyhyen symboolisen lenkin eilen. Mutta tänään oli aamulla helmi keli. Pilvetön taivas ja rapsakka pakkanen. Parhautta!

----------


## Ekke

Täälläki oli fiilistä, tuulta reilu 10m/s, puuskissa 15m/s ja lunta tuli ihan riittämiin, yllättäen vaakatasossa. Vähän turhauttavaa meinas olla eilisten ja toissapäiväisten polkujen aukasu, loppulenkistä ei enää näkynyt alkulenkin jälkiä..  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Jää kantoi jo pilkkimiestä, itse ei uskaltanut, eikä ei ollut tarvetta.

----------


## lehtijussi

Täälläkin järvenselkä viimein jäätynyt. Ihme kun ei yhtään pilkkijää näkynyt...

----------


## heccu

Tänään oli TM -päivä, Gorillapolku ja Tuomalansuo ym



Tuusulanjärven jää oli luistelukunnossa

----------


## Yeti



----------


## masedoni

> 



Huikee kuva!

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis

> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> Päivän kunniaksi kuva aamupäivän lenkiltä.



Tässä kuvassa jotain hienoa. Ihan mainoskuva

----------


## Ski

Syöte tänään aamulla
https://instagram.com/p/BNmIsdgFUyR/

----------


## artzi

Raskaan päivän loppukevennys-ajo päättyi ikävästi, raato jäi varisten ja susien revittäväksi.

----------


## JumboJim

Iltalenkki

----------


## Tomy

Aamulenkiltä

----------


## Ekke

Hyvää Itsenäisyyspäivää Best(?) Suomi. -22C mutta lämmin tuli silti..  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Aurinkoinen ja liukas itsepäisyys-lenkki takana vajaa kymppi pakkasta. petek taas ajoseurana.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mokka

Lähetetty minun SM-N915FY laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Janos86

Uuden pyörän testailua komeassa kelissä

----------


## Läskimasa

🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮

----------


## liideri

Ei oikein rullannu rapsakassa parinkympin pakkasessa.. Eilen polettu jälki kyllä kantoi ihan hyvin, mutta ilmaa olis saanu olla enemmän renkaissa.

----------


## Wirta



----------


## kim71

Hieno!! ja upee kuva muutenkin.




> Uuden pyörän testailua komeassa kelissä

----------


## kim71

niin on! tauluainesta!




> Huikee kuva!
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

Kelpas tuolla taas kuumaa kaakaota litkiä. Sopiva -15 ja upea sää muutenkin.

----------


## JouMar

Kuvien  jäsen mucha.

----------


## rush



----------


## Tomy

@ JouMar

Upeita kuvia!

----------


## drzilton

GFBD@fuerteventura

----------


## MK16



----------


## Mika K

Mikä on kivempaa kuin pitkospuut? No tietty talviset ja lumiset pitkospuut!

----------


## hcf



----------


## Ansis



----------


## OKS

> 



Tuttu maisema, asun juuri tuolla kohdalla kuvaajan selän takana olevalla alueella.  :Hymy:  Onko vettä jäällä, näyttäisi vähän siltä?

^ Ansiksella upea kuva.

----------


## hcf

> Onko vettä jäällä, näyttäisi vähän siltä?



Onhan sitä jonkin verran. Viirinkankaan puolella enemmän. Käväsin jäätien kautta toisella puolen ja kävin tamppaan polkua sieltä hiihtoladulta-> metsätielle  :Hymy:

----------


## Hampiisi

Parin nollakelipäivän jälkeen pakkanen oli kovettanut polut mukavasti

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Läskien Fail-kokoelma. 





Hauskalta näyttää etenkin vesiliirto. Ja oikein kotimaistakin osaamista videon koostaja löytänyt, torilla tavataan!

----------


## AAB-1

Pari kännykkäräpsyä päivän lenkiltä:

----------


## Ekke

Olipa vain mukavaa, etenki ku laski vähän paineita. Tollanen kuivahko pakkaslumi voi joskus olla vähän liukas ajoalusta. Vähissä ollu taas polkujen aukipitäjät, pupujussit onneks auttanu vähäsen  :Hymy: 





Oliks nää kenkäkuvat jo muotia:

Nippanappa sopii 47 pyöräpopo..

----------


## yannara

Fiillistelen nyt kirjaimellisesti, en kuvallisesti. Mulla oli viime kevät-talvena White 3 Pro läski n. 1kk jälkeen ennen kun se pöllittiin. Sitten ajoin reilu puol vuotta 26x2,4" mtbllä ja ajattelin että en mä läskiä tarvii, kyl täl pärjää. Lumen tullessa (joka myös hävisi yhtä nopsaa) alkoi kuitenkin toi oranssi taas himottaa ja tilasin sen alesta. En yhtään osaa sanoa, onko se raskaampi ajaa vai ei, mutta fiilis on ainakin mahtava ja paljon coolimpi kuin mtbllä. Katotaan kesällä sitten, tuleeko harmitus päälle vai mennäänkö 365 läskillä.

----------


## OKS

Ounasvaaran polut hyvässä kunnossa ja aurinkokin jaksaa vielä nousta näkyviin vaarojen takaa.

----------


## lehtijussi

Tänään parasta polut!

----------


## sakkey

Kaikki paikat sopivasti jäässä, fiilis aivan 10!





Ekaa kertaa jäällä, todella makeeta!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## heccu

Matkitaan Sakkeyta

eli Tuomalansuo


ja Tuusulanjärvi

----------


## jallu80

Ei ihan täysin vielä kanna urat kahta läskiä vaan kyllä siellä hien saa. Pikkusen liian aikaisin tuli kuvailtua niin ei pääse pakkasaamun auringonnousu esiin. -15 tosin vaan pakkasta mutta nätti oli keli.

----------


## Jakke81

perjantai illan fiilistelyt syötteen fatbike urilla.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tomy



----------


## brilleaux

Keski-Suomen polut on liian hyvässä kunnossa. Ei mitään haastetta tänään. Mentävä kai kohta umpimetsään möyrimään. 

Ponsseja joka nurkalla. Ei oo kyllä kohta sitä umpimetsääkään missään.

----------


## Ekke

> Mentävä kai kohta umpimetsään möyrimään.



Kumit ~tyhjäksi ja sinne vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Tomy

> Keski-Suomen polut on liian hyvässä kunnossa. Ei mitään haastetta tänään. Mentävä kai kohta umpimetsään möyrimään.



Kyllä minulla meinasi tänään loppua kunto. Alku kesäkelejäkin helpompaa kovaksi tampatuilla poluilla. Mutta 1-2km pätkä Taka-Keljon Pirttimäen tienoilla liki umpeen mennyttä polkua. Ei riittänyt kunnolla kunto ja tasapainotaidot. Toivottavasti molemmat kehittyvät talven aikana. 

Btw, brilleaux, mikä ohjaustanko sinulla on? Siinä näyttäisi olevan mukavasti taivutusta. Huomaan, että ranteet eivät enää tykkää lähes suorasta tangosta. Tekisi mieli kokeilla jotain enempi taivutettua.

----------


## Ekke

^ taitaa olla Answer 20/20.. Kannattaa myös kokeilla erittäin matalia paineita pehmeässä, ero on kuin yöllä ja päivällä..

----------


## Jii8

No kyllä kelpasi tänään pk-seudulla fiilistellä. Murhaavan liukasta tosin oli. 
Tomy kyseli stongasta, Answerin 20/20 lienee yleisin läskistonga Suomessa, omassa SQlabin 311, helpotti ranteiden elämää kyllä mukavasti.

----------


## hcf

Itekki täs yritin metsästää saman näköstä tankoa ku brilleauxilla. Crc:stä löytyki. Näyttäs olevan sen verran arvokas että ihan viitti testaus mielellä ostaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Tomy

> ^ taitaa olla Answer 20/20.. Kannattaa myös kokeilla erittäin matalia paineita pehmeässä, ero on kuin yöllä ja päivällä..



Kiitos sekä Ekkelle että Jii8:lle tanko-vinkistä. Täytyy etsiä tuo tanko.

Paineet oli edessä 0.35 ja takana 0.55 bar. Passelit paineet kovilla poluilla. Kuskilla painoa reippaasti yli 100kg. Tämä varmasti osaltaan vaikeuttaa pehmeässä ajoa.  Täytyy seuraavalle lenkille ottaa pumppu mukaan niin voi kokeilla vielä paineiden alentamista.

----------


## Ekke

Menee vähän offtopikiski, mutta tosta halpa:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOOG/on-one-og-handlebar

----------


## ytte07

Kyseisen puulaakin postikulut vaan on ihan perseestä...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## liideri

Raikas oli keli..





On nuo tankorukkaset kyllä niin järkyttävän kokoiset, että sopis isompikin viskileili mukaan..   :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Katoppas teille päin nyt 😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HC Andersen

Flunssa selätetty, pääs polkee.


Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> Btw, brilleaux, mikä ohjaustanko sinulla on? Siinä näyttäisi olevan mukavasti taivutusta. Huomaan, että ranteet eivät enää tykkää lähes suorasta tangosta. Tekisi mieli kokeilla jotain enempi taivutettua.



Kuten jo mainittu Answerin 20/20 on käytössä. Suosittelen kyllä vahvasti.

----------


## Iglumies



----------


## drzilton

Pikku fiilistelypostaus fuerteventuran fatbikeilystä tai jos jotakuta kiinnostaa KHS fatbike tai kiinarenkaat Chaoyang Big Daddyt 

https://laudalle.wordpress.com/2016/...fuerteventura/

----------


## MRa

Kyllä meitä läskeilijöitä nyt hellitää.  Aivan upeeta ajella, vaikkakin liukasta.  Nastat onneksi vähän auttaa


Dude by MaukoR, on Flickr


DSC07424 by MaukoR, on Flickr


DSC07415 by MaukoR, on Flickr

Nyt on Dude ns valmis ;-)

----------


## Kronreif

Vastaavanlainen (rautainen) kippurasarvi löytyy Salsaltakin, Salsa Bend Bar 2. Kahdella eri taivutuksella, 17 ja 23 asteiset.

----------


## Jukahia

Nastat tulivat Nässyn rannassa ihan tarpeeseen ja Iglun tukkikuva paikalla kävin myös, se on tästä 300m Itään päin.. Fiilis huipussaan kun renkaat pitää ja keula toimii viimesen päälle, oli pakkasta tai ei  :Cool:

----------


## Ekke

Täällä vähä erilaista liukastelua.. -18C, ei olekaan tainnu vielä ensilumien jälkeen käydä ku muutaman tunnin plussalla.

----------


## TiKo

Koeajo Felt:n sähköläskillä. Eco-asetuksella mukavaa pyöräilyä, tehokkaammilla avustuksilla pohti jo ajaako polkupyörällä vai millä vehkeellä. Lopputulos, että mukava peli, mutta sähköttömässä vielä pysyn.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Varsinais-Suomessa ei ole lunta, mutta kostea -10C pakkanen on kuurannut maiseman aika kauniiksi. Ei ole fillarin kuvia, mutta Dillinger 5:n sutimisjälki varmaa oikeuttaa postaamaan läskifiilistelytopikkiin:
https://goo.gl/photos/AKfAwHExKJZqz1nv5

----------


## heccu

Tänään melkein eksyin tonne ojasokkeloon  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JussiH

> Varsinais-Suomessa ei ole lunta, mutta kostea -10C pakkanen on kuurannut maiseman aika kauniiksi. Ei ole fillarin kuvia, mutta Dillinger 5:n sutimisjälki varmaa oikeuttaa postaamaan läskifiilistelytopikkiin:
> https://goo.gl/photos/AKfAwHExKJZqz1nv5



Maisemat on nätit, mutta häijyä ajaa kallioilla kun sulamisvedet on nyt kivasti jäätynyt. Aika monta alamäkeä täytyi taluttaa alas kun oli ihan luistinrataa.

----------


## Mika K

Melkoinen singletrack heaven tuolla nyt metsässä. Ainakin jos omaa pyörässään nastarenkaat  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara

> Tänään melkein eksyin tonne ojasokkeloon



Näyttää niin Myyrmäen metsältä... osuisiko oikein?

----------


## heccu

> Näyttää niin Myyrmäen metsältä... osuisiko oikein?



Kaksi ylintä kuvaa on täältä.
Ja alin kuva täältä.

----------


## Oulunjulli

On kyllä nyt ollut polkua paljon. Eilen(kin) olisi taas toivonut että olisi ollut joku pikkujärkkäri povarissa, jännä sumu kimalteli kuun ja lamppujen valoissa.

----------


## tual

Viikonlopun fiilistelyä

----------


## Hääppönen

Meni niin pieneksi, ettei näy enää.

----------


## fättärix

> On kyllä nyt ollut polkua paljon. Eilen(kin) olisi taas toivonut että olisi ollut joku pikkujärkkäri povarissa, jännä sumu kimalteli kuun ja lamppujen valoissa.



Mahtava kuva, tunnelman voi aistia.. :Hymy:

----------


## Ekke

Työmatkafiilistelyä..

----------


## yannara

10km matka, ajoin fättiksel 1min nopeammin kuin maastopyörällä. Pitääpä sama testata uudelleen sitten kesällä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekkaki

Mulla tuppaa menemään duunista himaan matkaan kauemmin.. matkakin pidentynyt ja reitti kulkee ihme polkuja liian usein..

----------


## greenman

Fiilistä.

----------


## Marsusram

^Se on Perseus hyvin näkyvillä, vaikka on salamallakin räppäisty.
Ennen sai valottaa kunnolla, että sai edes paljain silmin näkyvät tähdet mukaan värifilkalla.

----------


## greenman

Ei ne nykyäänkään ihan itestään näy, ainakaan mun kameralla. 25 s valotusaika, johon sohotin sekaan sekunniksi kypärävalolla.

----------


## Tonii

Hyvä lenkki oli pimeässä, luntaki alkaa jo ihan kivasti olla  :Hymy:  uusi laavukin löytyi heti napapiirin läheisyydestä.

----------


## Ekke

"Oikotietä" töihin..  :Hymy:

----------


## MK16

Komia keli oli viime viikonloppuna.

----------


## heccu

Heikkojalkaisen viilistelyretki. Nousumetrit on karsittu minimiin. Jokea, järveä ja suota.
Tuomalansuolla tuossa viivassa ajettu ehkä 10 % kaikista "poluista" mitä siellä on.

Ei ole saastetta vaikka siltä näyttää. Vesi tulee lähteestä.


Täällä etelässä ajokelit olleet jo pari viikkoa vimpan päälle hyvät.

jk STn nousumetreissä ainakin puolet liikaa

----------


## VitaliT

matkalla ohi, kävin leikkimassa itiksen golf kentällä

----------


## artzi

Henkistä valmentautumista tulevaan. Laudanpalasten päällä tasapainoillen kelkkareitin yli. Ei ajokelpoinen vielä läskille.  Olishan sitä ollut silti pakko yrittää jos olis ollut läski mukana...

----------


## Ekke

> Ei ajokelpoinen vielä läskille.



Vielä? Parhaat ajokelit menny jo ohi, ihan pyörätietähän toi on..?  :Hymy:

----------


## AAB-1

GoPro HERO5 Black testikuva päivän lenkiltä:

----------


## Ekke

Meitä on moneen junaan.. Ja jotku jää asemalle _o/

----------


## Roiala

Joku saattaa vähän ihmetellä mutta mitä sitten  :Hymy:   :Hymy:   :Hymy: 
Ei se läski pyöräiljä muutenkaan helpolla koita päästä tai valitsisi ehkä jonkun muun kulkineen.  :Vink:

----------


## brilleaux

^^Oikein! Iso peukimo.

----------


## Swatsi

> Meitä on moneen junaan.. Ja jotku jää asemalle _o/



Kannatettavaa toimintaa 👍

----------


## Volvospede

Ei oo varmaan ruuhkaa noilla raiteilla...! Iso peukku!!!!

----------


## Ekke

Täälläki saa ajella rauhassa, vahingossa meni taas tunti työmatkalla..

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Kateeks käy. Täällä saa ajella sohjopaskassa päivittäin, 2 päivää pysy auto puhtaana viime vkl, muuten ollu samaa sontaa jo toista kuukautta.

----------


## Sambolo

> matkalla ohi, kävin leikkimassa itiksen golf kentällä



ettei vaa olis vuosaari?

----------


## VitaliT

> ettei vaa olis vuosaari?



  niin jo Vuosaaren, se on kai ainoa itä Helsingin golf kenttä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

mainiot kelit ajella polkuja ja jäällä 😊❄✌😃

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto

> Ei se läski pyöräiljä muutenkaan helpolla koita päästä tai valitsisi ehkä jonkun muun kulkineen.



Aika ilkeästi sanottu.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Roiala

Ei ollut  :Vink:

----------


## dxteri

Illan pyöräilyt 5 asteen pikkupakkasessa  ei voinut muuta kuin nauttia. 

Ps. Kiitos sinulle toiselle fätteilijälle joka olit käynyt ennen minua ajamassa, löysin sinun jälkiä seuraamalla parit uudet hyvät reitit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ekke

> Ei ollut



Vaikka BMI onkin yli 20 niin en kauhean ylipainoinen oo, joku herkempi vois ottaa itteensä..  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta ihan treenin kannalta tuli moinen polku tehtyä, ei tosiaan aina tuu mentyä siitä mistä aita on matalin..

----------


## Shamus

Ekat jääfiilistelyt...

----------


## Kemizti

Tilataidetta?

----------


## masedoni

> Tilataidetta?



Onko Polen runkoja myös mustana, vai näänkö väärin?

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Tilataidetta?



Musta Pole Taiga.

----------


## Roiala

OOPS

Eipä ollut tarkoituksella tuo tarkoituksen muutos  :Hymy:  Kylläpä välilyönnillkin on väliä.
korjataan että läskipyöräiljä, ite edustan sekä välillä että ilman olevaa sana muotoa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Masedoni # juu on myös mustana pole fatbike. .

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Api76

Läskipyöräilijä on läski pyöräilijä, läskistä pääsee eroon läskipyörällä kun ei vaan luovu läskistänsä. Runosuoli pulpahti.

----------


## Mache

> Itekki täs yritin metsästää saman näköstä tankoa ku brilleauxilla. Crc:stä löytyki. Näyttäs olevan sen verran arvokas että ihan viitti testaus mielellä ostaa



Backsweepiä tankoon tarjoaa myös foxcomp. Salsa bend baria saa joko 17 tai 23 asteen backsweepillä. Itse tilasin maltillisesti 17 asteisen...

----------


## brilleaux

Kyllä siitä vaan aina  tulee niin hyvälle mielelle! Ihan parasta taas. ❤️

----------


## Puusilmä

Kyllä on HIANOO! Millä muulla pelillä, paitsi motokelkalla (HYI!), voisi liikkua röykkyisellä jäällä 0-5 cm lumessa välillä kohvaan upoten 25 km/h vauhtia. Läski on PARASTA Ikinä! Suksenpohjat jäätyisivät kohvaan upotessaan, samoin lumikenkien metalliosat - koko reissu menisi jäätä hakatessa ja kaapiessa. Kävellen ei pääsisi ikinä perille. 

Kyllä! Läski on parhautta, mutta tarvitsen 2XL renkaat - eli oikean aikuisen miehen talviläskin!  :Cool: 



Nimim. Sähköläskisika

----------


## heccu

Hieno päivä tänään

----------


## Pekkaki

Ruuhkaton työmatka himaan päin ja upea keli




Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## misopa

Perberi.

----------


## TuriMaas

Tätä ketjua on ilo seurata. Upeita kuvia ja fiiliksiä!

----------


## hcf

Pumpataas tää vanha ketju ylös

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Aijjjai

----------


## drzilton

Harrastusvälineiden kausipäivitystä!

----------


## Hampiisi

HDR läski

----------


## HC Andersen

Yöretki Raaseporissa.



Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tuomas H

^Ei käy kyllä etelänmiehiä kateeksi.

Kaamoksellinen fiilistely aamulta:

----------


## mni

> Yöretki Raaseporissa.



Justiin aamulla tultiin Västerbystä. Kolmen läskin retkue majoittui tästä 400m etelään. Saatiin nauttia pikkupakkasesta ja paksusta kuurasta poluilla - ei ollut pluikasta eikä märkää.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Justiin aamulla tultiin Västerbystä. Kolmen läskin retkue majoittui tästä 400m etelään. Saatiin nauttia pikkupakkasesta ja paksusta kuurasta poluilla - ei ollut pluikasta eikä märkää.



Nähtiin renkaanjälkiä poluilla kun tänne laavulle ajettiin. Auto jätettiin Horsbäckin teollisuus alueelle.

----------


## Ekke

> Kaamoksellinen fiilistely aamulta



Jopa on hieno.  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara



----------


## yannara



----------


## tompula

Eilen Pyhäjärven ( Nokia ) jäällä...




Aikaisemmin reissussa, ...POLE, Dillinger ja varmaan se aito polle. Tohon skeida kasaan kun pakkasella ajaa kuituvanteen, tuskin tarvii
herra MC Carboonilta hakee takuisiin uutta...

----------


## Karhusuo

Tämän päivän fiilistelyjä.

----------


## Ski

Toraslampi, Syöte, Pudasjärvi, Finland

----------


## fättärix

> Tämän päivän fiilistelyjä.



Onko aito ja alkuperäinen Ikea risukeitin?

----------


## s12

Joensuussa mukava lumipeite ja pari astetta pakkasta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Karhusuo

> Onko aito ja alkuperäinen Ikea risukeitin?



Kyllä vain. Muutaman vuoden jälkeen alkaa olla sopivasti ajan patinaa pinnassa.

----------


## dxteri

> Joensuussa mukava lumipeite ja pari astetta pakkasta. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ot: Missäs päin Joensuuta kuva on napsastu? Itse olen ajellu tässä koti ympäristössä ylämyllyllä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## s12

> Ot: Missäs päin Joensuuta kuva on napsastu? Itse olen ajellu tässä koti ympäristössä ylämyllyllä
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Höytiäisen kanavan rannasta, noin puolestavälin. Siinä kulkee hyvä polku kesät talvet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tual

Aamun fiilestelyt

----------


## lehtijussi

Tuli vilu tuosta edellisestä... piti ottaa whitekin yöksi lämmitteleen.

----------


## Pyhä Risti

> 




Amatööri isolla ämmällä...

Olisiko koko S ollut sittenkin sopivampi... Heh!

----------


## trvs

Iltajyystönä tuli eilen kierrettyä lähialueen kelkkareitit läpi.

----------


## MK16

On kyllä komian näköistä metsissä juuri nyt. Kelpas fiilistellä aamulenkillä.

----------


## Mika K

Oli sellainen keli tänään, että pakko oli käydä se vajaa pari tuntia fiilistelemässä rantapolkuja ja ajella tuolla merenjäällä, vaikka meinaakin pientä räkätautia puskea päälle. Tuttujakin näkyi eli mikäs sen mukavampaa..  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Oli hieno aamupäivä taas.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lisää Raasepori fiilistelyä

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Iglumies

> Lisää Raasepori fiilistelyä
> 
> Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Pojat jotunu lämmittään nyyttejään nuotiossa?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Pojat jotunu lämmittään nyyttejään nuotiossa?



Joo, kylmät nyytit on epämielyttävät suussa  :Hymy:

----------


## ealex

Länsitampereen lenkillä tänään:

----------


## V-P.V

Kai sitä voisi paskemmatkin fiilikset olla kun pyöreitä täyttää  :Hymy:

----------


## star trek

Kivikesku nokialla.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Alvajärvi Palokassa.

----------


## TheMiklu

On tää ketju vaa yks parahista koskaan. Harva pyöräilylaji tarjoaa tämmöstä näkyvyyttä vuodenaikojen vaihtumiseen ynnä Suomen luontoon <3

----------


## brilleaux

> On tää ketju vaa yks parahista koskaan. Harva pyöräilylaji tarjoaa tämmöstä näkyvyyttä vuodenaikojen vaihtumiseen ynnä Suomen luontoon



Juuri näin. Ja mitä kaikkea hienoa se tarjoaakaan livenä pyörän seljässä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Komppaan kahta edellistä kirjoittajaa, tää ketju jaa ihmisen hyvälle tuulelle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vajosuon taika kutsui jälleen suojaoksen miehiä laavulle lyhyelle yöretkelle.
https://goo.gl/photos/aryWPMrV64yXCqVs9

----------


## MRa

Aivan upeita kuvia joo sekä tässä säikeessä, että livenä.  Komppaan täysillä.  Vaikka täpärillä ja etujoustolla olikin usein kivoja reissuja niin kyllä läskeily ne IMO voittaa.  Kesät talvet.  Ja varsinkin talvet.

Dillinger on the Ice

----------


## Ansis

Kun tuota kuvaa katsoo jossa on Pivot ja Salsa niin näyttää siltä, että niissä olisi täysin samat geometriat. Onkohan?

----------


## misopa

Sininen hetki.

----------


## Mika K

> Kun tuota kuvaa katsoo jossa on Pivot ja Salsa niin näyttää siltä, että niissä olisi täysin samat geometriat. Onkohan?



Oman silmään eivät kyllä näytä olleskaan samalta esim. Salsassa näyttäis olevan pidempi perä, Pivotissa matalampi keskiö ja liekö HTA:t myös hieman erilaisia. Noh, kuvat on toki vain kuvei jne  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

Ounasvaaralla keskipäivän valoisaan aikaan. Mahtavaa ja piikkisiä puita.  :Hymy:

----------


## AAB-1

> Oman silmään eivät kyllä näytä olleskaan samalta esim. Salsassa näyttäis olevan pidempi perä, Pivotissa matalampi keskiö ja liekö HTA:t myös hieman erilaisia. Noh, kuvat on toki vain kuvei jne



Yksi kuva lisää ja vähän taulukkotietoa. Molemmat pyörät ovat Medium-kokoisia.

----------


## dxteri

> Höytiäisen kanavan rannasta, noin puolestavälin. Siinä kulkee hyvä polku kesät talvet. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hyvä tietää tämäkin. Kesällä siellä tulikin pari kertaa käytyä niin pitääkin joku päivä polkasta katsomaan talvi näkökulmasta nuo reitit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## px

> Aamun fiilestelyt



Kiitokset jäljistä ja reitin tasoittelusta! Ajelin tuosta teidän perässä tänään aamulla noin viiden aikoihin kuun valossa  :Hymy:

----------


## MARA84

Eiliseltä lenkiltä pari kuvaa.

----------


## TheMiklu

Käytiin speksaileen kumeja. Hyvää joulua!
t. Paksukumi Team ja Raahen pyöräilijät

----------


## Eeteeku

Kesä meni täysjoustolla, nyt taas läski tallissa ( tai siis polulla)

----------


## HanJuh

Vain lumi puuttuu...


*Juha

----------


## Läskiretkeilijä

Mennäkö vaiko eikö. No ei kuitenkaan vielä jäälle😀

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Puusilmä

> Mennäkö vaiko eikö. No ei kuitenkaan vielä jäälle
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sinne vaan, pyörä kyllä kelluu, jos jää pettää!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## JumboJim

Jäät sulaa

----------


## harmis

Vanhan kaluston myynnin, hikisen uuden pyörän metsästyksen ja tilausnapin painalluksen jälkeisen reilun viikon odottamisen jälkeen upsilta tuli ilmoitus että paketti on toimitettu kotia. Kunhan täältä töistä selviää niin ilta meneekin uutta läskiä kasatessa ja silitellessä. Kai se tämäkin fiilis on jakamisen arvoinen vaikkei kuvaa olekaan :-)

Ensilenkki taitaaa kuitenkin jäädä huomisaamuun. Luulen että sitä joutuu kiertoteitä, tai pitäisikö sanoa polkuja, töihin ajelemaan. Parin vuoden tauon jälkeen tuli siirryttyä takaisin läskikuskiksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Kyllä nyt pikkusen harmittaa, säät. 

Vuorokauteen meni polut MELKEIN ajamattomaan kuntoon. Lunta oli 30cm josta melkein puolet nyt jo kadonnut. Polkujen reunat pehmeitä ja kun sinne lipsahtaa niin tahtoo viedä mukanaan. 
Nyt tarviis pakkasta niin tulis hyvä. 
Silti, vajaa 50km tuli ryömittyä ja noiduttua. 
Silti oli ihan mukavaa.

----------


## mahead

Onko nuo kuvat jostain Mainuan risteyksen seudulta, Kajaanista muutama kymmentä etelään päin? Saman näköistä seutua. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Onko nuo kuvat jostain Mainuan risteyksen seudulta, Kajaanista muutama kymmentä etelään päin? Saman näköistä seutua. 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.



Savon sydämmestä.

----------


## orc biker

> Jäät sulaa



Huh. Onko miten kestävä? Luistimilla tuonne, aijaijai. Pyöräkin on ihan hieno, mutta tuo jää varasti nyt huomion.

----------


## JumboJim

Ei sinne pitkälle uskalla, ainakaan minä, tälläisillä keleillä. Julmetun liukaskin vielä  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Hyvää joulua kaikille palstan fättiskuskeille.
Joulupukki rullailee spessulla:http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-s...ideo-2016.html

----------


## Tank Driver

Joulupukki boikottiin!

----------


## maapaa

> Joulupukki boikottiin!



Ollut kohta jo 20 vuotta..

----------


## TTL

Kauhanevan kansallispuistossa pitkokset oli kunnossa ☺

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Väsä

Kuitu Farley matkasi Ouluun ja edullisempi konkeli tuli tilalle. Pyörä ollut ajokunnossa reilun viikon ja ajokilometrejä tasan nolla, joten vaikea sanoa eroista hiilikuituseen verrattuna. Jos litkuttais renkaat ja katsois niitä ajeluita joulun jälkeen.

----------


## Shamus

Rakkautta ilmassa kun löytyi sillalta lukko samaan sävyyn  :Vink:

----------


## Polun tukko

Jouluaamun aikainen ajohetki. Hyvää joulua kanssa polkijoille!

----------


## yannara

No huh huh, tuli selattua nää 2 ketjua läpi kahden päivän aikana. Tulipa opittua, että Whiten 2 Interceptor on tyylikkäämpi kuin kolmonen ja Surleyn fättärit ovat rumia (mun mielipide), kun ne rungot on niin ohuita. Hieno harrastus ja kaunis luonto \,,/

----------


## hcf

> Surleyn fättärit ovat rumia (mun mielipide), kun ne rungot on niin ohuita.



Teräsrungon tunnusmerkki

----------


## Roiala

Jouluajelulla, tylsästi sama paikka kuin viimeksi 
https://goo.gl/photos/qBX7zUr9woMUVW4Y7

----------


## OKS

> Jouluajelulla, tylsästi sama paikka kuin viimeksi 
> https://goo.gl/photos/qBX7zUr9woMUVW4Y7



Siistiä reittiä.

Itse kävin taas kerran Ounasvaaralla, komiat metsät ja maisemat, kun talvi tuli takaisin.

----------


## Shamus

ja pari sanaa Kivikauden Polusta...
http://fat-bike.fi/kivikauden-polull...n-ilmarisissa/

----------


## hcf

Meanwhile in turku. Ei talvesta tietoakaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Sais kyllä talvi tulla jo... ihan oikeesti!

----------


## TheMiklu

Jopa oli kiva parituntinen. Pyörä suorastaan lensi! Lienee hiilaritasot ns. riittävät ku noin kulki  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## macci

Pikku jouluajelut






tässä kohtaa mietin, että olisi mukavaa jos olisi Bud+Lou+100mm vanne alla. Mutta yllättäen 4" + 4.4" JJ + 65mm toimi ja polkemalla mentiin maaliin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

päivällä sekä iltasella kävin ajelee 😊✌Cool 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mika K

Täällä alkaa olla kelit taas mukavan talviset. Viimeisen parin päivän aikana satanut yli parikyt cm kosteahkoa lunta ja yön jäljiltä on viis pakkasta ja taas tarve lähteä kolaamaan pihaa. Eilisillan Tapaninpäivän parin tunnin saunalenkilläkin tuli vastaan pääosin just sellaista mukavan vähän tampattua singletrackia ja metsässä oli mukavan lumista muutenkin. Ei huono..

----------


## mahead

Lunta tosiaan Oulussa riittää. Fiilistelyä eilisillalta uudehkon Scoopin kanssa.







Mittaria oli vaikea lukea.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ei onneks nuin paljo satanu täälä. Eilinen ura oli vielä hyvin auki. 
What's not to bike?

----------


## Ski

Iso-Syöte siintää ja pilvet heijastaa !

----------


## harmis

Vähän oli tullu viime yönä lunta tännekin. Uudella pläskillä oli makia ajella.
[IMG][/IMG]

Ja auringon viime säteillä kotia kohti suunnistaa.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jcool

Aamupäivän puuterifiilistely!

----------


## Tomy

^

Hyvä pätkä jcoolilla!

----------


## Ekke

> Aamupäivän puuterifiilistely!



Hyvää settiä! Saispa itekki yhtä hienoja videoita aikaseksi..  :Hymy:

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

> Aamupäivän puuterifiilistely!



Ihanteellinen ajokeli ja hieno video

Kärsiikö kysyä millä renkailla ajelitte kun oranssilla pyörällä näky olevan rauhallisempi ajaa vai onko toisessa vaan liian lyhyt stemmi?

----------


## Vesiperä

Ja mitkä renkaat? Helpon näköstä. Ite kun yrittää JumboJimeillä puuterissa niin eihän siitä mitään meinaa tulla, suttaa vain vaikka kuinka tiputtaa paineita kurttuun.

----------


## OKS

> Aamupäivän puuterifiilistely! 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIAu90nStas







> Hyvää settiä! Saispa itekki yhtä hienoja videoita aikaseksi..



Kyllähän sie torniolaisena varmaan tiedät, että eihän solekko tehä.  :Vink: 

Ounasvaaralla käytiin ajelemassa pimeässä lumisessa metsässä.

----------


## jcool

> Ihanteellinen ajokeli ja hieno videoKärsiikö kysyä millä renkailla ajelitte kun oranssilla pyörällä näky olevan rauhallisempi ajaa vai onko toisessa vaan liian lyhyt stemmi?



Oranssi Trek on 27,5'' ja kyllä vakaampi. Samat on stemmit, mutta minulla leveämpi ohjaus, joka näkyy siinä puiden välissä. Barbegazi renkailla suttaillaan ja minulla se normi 4.7''. Oranssissa se uus 4,5'' gummi. Barbegazi gummissa on nappulassa lamelli ja se vaikuttaa erityisesti jäällä. Itse hämmästelin barbeilla kevään jääränneissä ja samoissa ränneissä esim. Groud Controllia ei pytynyt edes ajaan. Olen entinen Fatboy kuski ja tunnen ko. pyörän ja renkaat hyvin, joten helppo verrata vaikka siihen.

27.5'' barbi jonkin verran muikertaa puuterissa 0.5bar ja ylöspäin, mutta alle 0.5 toimii kuin pitääkin. Kiikkuu paremmin ja ylittää esteitä - häviää tosin ketteryydessä 26:lle. Veikkaan, että 0.2...0.3 paineilla mennään nyt puuterissa ja takana 0.4. Normikeleillä edessä 0.45 ja takana 0.5. 

Suosittelen 27.5'', koska:
+ tuo vakautta ja hallittavuutta
+ erittäin nopea! (ja hiilari runko vaikuttaa tähän arvioon myös)

----------


## Mache

"cockpit" sai pientä päivitystä. Pukki oli myös onnistuneesti vakoillut selainhistoriani. Nyt ei stiflat luista, tai jos luistaa niin luultavasti pohkeeseen jää jälki...


Koeajon perusteella uusi setup ei mennyt pieleen. Makkarat unohtui repusta kun oli niin pikainen lähtö...

----------


## jcool

> Ja mitkä renkaat? Helpon näköstä. Ite kun yrittää JumboJimeillä puuterissa niin eihän siitä mitään meinaa tulla, suttaa vain vaikka kuinka tiputtaa paineita kurttuun.



Ootkos nyt ihan varma asiasta? Nimittäin Joulupäivän ajoissa Levillä oltiin ihan rikki Barbegazeilla, kun ei päästy mihinkään. Siinä taukoa pidellessä tuli läsä kovaa kyytiä ja molemmat katseli huuli pyöreänä kuinka eleettömästi huilasi :-) Jumbot oli alla ja erityisen lussuna oli gummit! Saman tien ku jatkettiin vedettiin paineet niin alas kuin uskolsi ja barbitkin alkoi toimiin kuin itsestään. Ei ollut mitään vaikeuksia enään!

----------


## bouncer

Tänään tuli fiilisteltyä poluilla ja tuntui, että kuolema tulee polulle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Huomenna näyttää kelit ihan toisenlaiselta mutta tänään vielä <3

----------


## Yarzan

Oli kyllä fiilisteltävää Ylläksellä!

----------


## artzi

Lunta ei ole turkusessa, tuossakin on lähinnä paksuhko huurre, mutta jäätävää menoa paikoitellen. Tuohonkin kannattanee mennä vauhdilla. Tai tunkata.

----------


## macci

hiukan oli raskas ylämäkiosuus tänään. alaspäin kelpasikin sitten lasketella kertaalleen ajettua (ja tunkattua) uraa.




eiliseltä

----------


## Puusilmä

Nyt on *hyvä fiilis* jättää pyörä työpäivän ajaksi pihalle!




(Akun ja ohjauspaneelin otan toki irti)

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Huikeita eroja ilmoissa läpi Suomen  😀

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Marsusram

> Huikeita eroja ilmoissa läpi Suomen




Sipoonkorvessa oli kuivaa ajella, paikoin tosin piti varoa valumajäitä.
Päiväkin nyt jo kukonaskeleen pitempi.

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Nyt on *hyvä fiilis* jättää pyörä työpäivän ajaksi pihalle!
> 
> (Akun ja ohjauspaneelin otan toki irti)



Aika eeppinen lukon kettinki!  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Lunta ei ole turkusessa, tuossakin on lähinnä paksuhko huurre, mutta jäätävää menoa paikoitellen. Tuohonkin kannattanee mennä vauhdilla. Tai tunkata.



Ylempien puskien läpi . :Vink:  Tunkaten ainakin kaatuu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jakkok

On se kivaa kattoa fatbike fiiliksiä ympäri suomineidon👍

Oulussa oli vielä tänään keli kohdallaan.

----------


## Ekke

Onneks ei tarvi kaikkia polkuja pitää auki itse..  :Leveä hymy: 



Aivanko ei ois ollu taas riittävän raskasta ilman tuota tarttuvaa lunta..

----------


## jcool

Fiilistelen vielä yhden, koska ajovapaat ovat nyt ohi toistaiseksi ja pitää alkaa taas pimeydessä ajeleen :-)

----------


## mahead

Hienon näköistä menoa, ja lunta riittää.  :Hymy:  Huomenna onkin sitten plussaa ja tulee vettä... Mistä päin Oulua tuo video on?


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## jcool

> Hienon näköistä menoa, ja lunta riittää.  Huomenna onkin sitten plussaa ja tulee vettä... Mistä päin Oulua tuo video on?
> 
> 
> Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.



Maikkulaa, Oritputaanpuistoa (hakattu), kivitaskunpuisto (eiköhän tääkin kohta hakata) ja Kaakkurin ex kaatiksella yritin mäkeä laskea :-)

----------


## brilleaux

> Fiilistelen vielä yhden, koska ajovapaat ovat nyt ohi toistaiseksi ja pitää alkaa taas pimeydessä ajeleen :-)



Kateellisena (sillai hyvällä tavalla) katsoo flunssainen, nyt lähes lumettomalla paikkakunnalla asuva tätä.
Hyvä raina, peukimo!

----------


## Wipe

Ihan vain kysymys miksi "otsavalo" valoisana aikana päällä? Ite ajellut pimeälläkin metsässä ilman valoa lumisena aikana. Näkee laajemmin kuin vain kirkkaan valaistun alueen. Mutta joo, mukavia videoita  :Hymy:

----------


## Tomy

> Ihan vain kysymys miksi "otsavalo" valoisana aikana päällä? Ite ajellut pimeälläkin metsässä ilman valoa lumisena aikana. Näkee laajemmin kuin vain kirkkaan valaistun alueen. Mutta joo, mukavia videoita



Valo näyttää hyvältä videossa, veikkaan minä.

Upea pätkä jälleen!

----------


## tinke77

Hyvin oli polut hiekoitettu

----------


## paternoster

Varsinais-Suomen talvioloja

----------


## Puusilmä

> Aika eeppinen lukon kettinki!



Ja nyt kahden päivän käytön jälkeen täytyy yllättäen todeta systeemi toimivaksi. 

Iso ketju ei valu, joten sen voi asennettaessa kaikessa rauhassa laittaa rungon päälle, sitten viritellä eturenkaan väliin ja lopuksi kiskoa toinen pää rungon läpi eturenkaan viereen. Ohuemmat ketjut tuppaavat valahtelemaan kesken käsittelyn suuntaan jos toiseenkin. Kuljetus sujuu näppärästi lukon roikkuessa hartialta toiselle lanteelle, ei haittaa ajamista yhtään. 

Ketjun paksuus 16 mm, ei katkea millään muulla kuin akkurälläkällä. Pituus 150 cm. Painoa systeemillä vajaat 10 kg. Iso mies, läski pyörä ja läskimpi lukko!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Polun tukko

Kyllä oli taas polut nopeassa kunnossa.

----------


## Ski

Kukkarosuon oli tuulen herrat puhaltanut niin umpeen että piti tunkata. Ei silti harmittanu, ku etelän kuvia muisteli....

----------


## mahead

> Kuljetus sujuu näppärästi lukon roikkuessa hartialta toiselle lanteelle, ei haittaa ajamista yhtään.



Länkkärimeininkiä. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## bouncer

Kyllä on komea kasa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Vohveli86

On tämäkin fiilistelyä, kun rakentelen sähköläskiä omaksi iloksi. Vanne juuri kasattuna

----------


## Tomy

@ Vohveli86

Mukava projekti!

Mistä hankit napamoottorin ja vanteen?

----------


## yannara

Vähän yllätyin itse, että pimeällä ajaminen noilla juurakkopoluilla voi oikeasti olla hauska. Ja nyt kotona haisee hiki.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ajoit niin kovaa sit ^^ 😀

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paternoster

Pimeys kyllä muuttaa tututkin taipaleet aika lailla uusiksi. Silleen hyvällä tavalla

----------


## Arhipoff

> Kukkarosuon oli tuulen herrat puhaltanut niin umpeen että piti tunkata. Ei silti harmittanu, ku etelän kuvia muisteli....



Tänään oli vielä enemmän tukossa ja Ahmavaaran nousunkin sai tunkata...

----------


## Vohveli86

> @ Vohveli86
> 
> Mukava projekti!
> 
> Mistä hankit napamoottorin ja vanteen?



Napamoottori Kiinasta hallomotorilta ja vanne Saksasta bestbike-parts.
Akun tilasin myös Saksasta ja controllerin ja muut hilppeet Kiinasta

Lähetetty minun SM-A510F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRa

> On tämäkin fiilistelyä, kun rakentelen sähköläskiä omaksi iloksi. Vanne juuri kasattuna



Mielenkiintoinen projekti. Itsekin kiekkoja kasanneena, eikös pinnat pitäisi tulla vuorotellen navassa eri puolilta? Eli periaatteessa tukevat toisiaan kun ensin tulee ulos navan ulkoreunasta ja sitten heti alittaa toisen pinnan joka on toisinpäin...?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Vohveli86

> Mielenkiintoinen projekti. Itsekin kiekkoja kasanneena, eikös pinnat pitäisi tulla vuorotellen navassa eri puolilta? Eli periaatteessa tukevat toisiaan kun ensin tulee ulos navan ulkoreunasta ja sitten heti alittaa toisen pinnan joka on toisinpäin...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Navassa ei pystynyt tekemään noin, ulkopuolelta vietynä olisi navan reuna ottanut kiinni ja pinna taipunut mutkalle, Lisäksi navassa on vain toisella puolella pinnalle syvennys ja toisella ei. 
Netistä kuvia katsomalla, selvisi että tuon mallin bafang moottorille ovat muutkin tehneet vain yhdeltä puolelta. Suurin asia mikä itseä mietittyttää on pinnojen paksuus. Bafang suosittelee 12g pinnoja ja nuo ovat 14g. Mutta laitan tästä prokkiksesta lisää toisessa topicissa. Alkaa mennä ohi fiilistelyn.  

Lähetetty minun SM-A510F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## s12

Aavaranta, Joensuu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ekke

Kesäfiilistä..

----------


## Odottakaa

Kait meit joku 9 oli kaikkiaan.

----------


## Coppi

Todella talviset kelit, vaan +6 👎

----------


## Ekke

Ei tunnu tää +1C ja vähiin käyvä lumi yhtään niin pahalta noiden jälkeen.. :|

----------


## Polun tukko

Tänään porukkalenkkiä.

----------


## OKS

> Kait meit joku 9 oli kaikkiaan.



Aluskasvillisuudesta päätellen ette ole poronhoitoalueella.

----------


## Jopo81

Vouden viiminen lenkki, Eversti seurana🍻 ei talvesta tietoakaan 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Odottakaa

> Aluskasvillisuudesta päätellen ette ole poronhoitoalueella.



Eteläistä Nurmijärveä  :Vink:  Ei ole tietoa poroista eikä lumesta.

----------


## thunder

Aina kun jaksaa tunkata Siiskukkulalle, pitää ottaa kuva tästä.

----------


## lipsuttelija

> Aavaranta, Joensuu. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hiano!

Onko runko mitä kokoa? Mitkä laukut?

----------


## Ekke

Vuoden ekat fiilistelyt, vaikuttais yhtä kivalta hommalta kuin viime vuonna  :Hymy:

----------


## MK16

Vuodet ekat ajelut. Liukkaat oli polut, nastat olis enemmän ko tarpeelliset.

----------


## s12

> Hiano!
> Onko runko mitä kokoa? Mitkä laukut?



M koko. Tommosilla laukuilla:

https://www.bike-components.de/en/de...modell-p30642/
(Tästä piti alahihnan paikkaa hiukan muuttaa jo edelliseen runkoon)

https://www.bike-components.de/en/de...l-2017-p52439/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Polun tukko

2017 möngitty käyntiin.

----------


## Lauttis

Ei ole lunta vielä etelässä, mutta nyt sentään jo polut kovina. Kelpasi ajella.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Ei ole lunta vielä etelässä, mutta nyt sentään jo polut kovina. Kelpasi ajella.



Sama täällä, vauhtia tuli varmaan 30% lisää eiliseen pehmeessä ajeluun verrattuna.

----------


## OKS

Kävin vaihtamassa vuotta Ounasvaaran talvireitillä. Reitti aivan  loistavassa kunnossa, joten oli mahtavaa ajella ihan yksin pimeässä  metsässä. Juuri sopivasti ehdin metsästä pois seuraamaan kaupungin  järjestämää ilotulitusta.  :Hymy:

----------


## macci

Kausi 2017 käyntiin!




(klikkaamalla hieman isommaksi)

----------


## Swatsi

Vuoden 2017 ensimmäiset ajot eiliseltä.

Pumpulla aika erikoinen paikka satulan takana, kun teline ei ollut käytettävissä. Ehkä tuolla tavalla vauhtikin kasvaa 😂

----------


## kampipakka

Tuli syksyllä ostettua "vanhan liiton" Pugsleyn runko - kun halvalla sai. Oikeastaan tämän piti valmistua ensi kesäksi, retkeilykaveriksi. Mutta yhteensattumien johdosta valmistuikin vähän etuajassa ja tällä on nyt huviteltu pitkin hyvin vähälumisen Etelä-Pohjanmaan metsiä. Renkaina 3,8 Knardit, vanteet Marge Litet, voimansiirto edullisimman pään 1x11 Sramia, jarrut BB7(tietenkin) ja muut osat Hussefeltiä. Paitsi satula Brooks(tietenkin). 

Aikaisempaa fättikokemusta ei ole eikä siis myöskään vertailupohjaa, mutta hävyttömän hauska peli ja jotenkin tuo mieleen maastopyöräilyn alkuajat jostain 90-luvun alusta: "Ai, tästäkin voi muuten ajaa". Rengaspuolta voisi ehkä päivittää vähän purevampaan, mutta katsotaan nyt...

----------


## Plus

Jääputous eiliseltä lenkiltä

----------


## Jopo81

Valkmusan moronvuori vallattu tänäkin vuonna. 50kilsaa fiilisteltiin jäsen petek:in kanssa 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## px

The Tyrannosnowrus wants my bike!  :No huh!:

----------


## kmw

@kampipakka

Hyvän pelin olet laittanut. Wanha liitto on hyvä liitto. Oma Puksutin on ekasta kontillisesta,  joka Suomeen saapui ja kun runko edelleeln ehjä en ole keksinyt syytä vaihtaa. Renkaina ollu Natet eikä muut oikein kiinnosta, pl. jäisemmillä keleillä edessä ite nastoitettu Hüsker du.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Paxi

Olen kmw:n kanssa samaa mielta. Tuli mieleen, etta Puolustusvoimat voisivat uudistaa pyorakalustonsa nykyaikaan ja ottaa kampipakalta speksauksen mallia.

----------


## OKS

> The Tyrannosnowrus wants my bike!



No ihan selvästi on. Miten kävi?  :Vink:

----------


## heccu

Kännykkäräpsy

----------


## Juha Jokila

> The Tyrannosnowrus wants my bike!



Hah, siinä se Rex ihmettelee suu auki kuinka voi mehevä läski olla niin laiha.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

On niillä tuollaisia  

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Pienet iltafiilistelyt, nyt kun luntakin tuli..

----------


## jketola

Musta Pole on komee, oot sää aika sissi :Vink:

----------


## Tonii

Rapea 25 pakkasta aamulla mutta muuten siisti keli polkea töihin  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Rapea 25 pakkasta aamulla mutta muuten siisti keli polkea töihin



Rapeaa ja rapsakkaa on ja JJ 4,8" LS kohtalaisen jäykkänä -28° pakkasessa. Aamuinen töihinmeno meni ihan mukavasti, kun pyörä oli ollut yön sisällä, mutta töistä kotiin kylmällä pyörällä olikin sitten hieman raskaampaa. Huomenna pakkasta pitäisi olla reilut -30°, joten pakkasfiilistelyä riittää edelleen. Onneksi on tuuletonta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tonii

> Rapeaa ja rapsakkaa on ja JJ 4,8" LS kohtalaisen jäykkänä -28° pakkasessa. Aamuinen töihinmeno meni ihan mukavasti, kun pyörä oli ollut yön sisällä, mutta töistä kotiin kylmällä pyörällä olikin sitten hieman raskaampaa. Huomenna pakkasta pitäisi olla reilut -30°, joten pakkasfiilistelyä riittää edelleen. Onneksi on tuuletonta.



Kylmässä mulla pyörä seisoo yöt, katotaan miten täällä kaupungin toisella puolen käy aamulla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekkaki

Töistä himaan lähtiessä otin läskin lämpöisestä varastosta,  aluksi meni leppoisasti mut lopussa luulin takarenkaan puhjenneen..  Himassa vilkaisin mittarista ulkona olikin pakkasta - 19,2 astetta.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Töistä himaan lähtiessä otin läskin lämpöisestä varastosta,  aluksi meni leppoisasti mut lopussa luulin takarenkaan puhjenneen..  Himassa vilkaisin mittarista ulkona olikin pakkasta - 19,2 astetta.



Heh. Mä ajoin tänään maastoa pari tuntia läskillä ja lähtiettä takana oli painetta 0,5bar(lämpimässä). En tiedä paljon oli lenkin lopussa mutta lutkuna oli molemmat kumit  pakkasta -22

----------


## Polun tukko

Jos jollain on tiedossa xs/s koon myynnissä oleva läki niin saa vinkata.

----------


## Jukahia

FoxComp Turku, ICT xs koko

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Vaatetta päälle ja poluille. Nyt kannattaa hetkutella! Kuva eiliseltä parin tunnin lenkiltä.



Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Kyllä sitä pieni ihminen herkistyy varsinkin noista Lapin kuvista. Kele. Kaivoinpas sitten Google ihanista arkistoista 4v. vanhan kuvan Kuhikselta. Vieressä tämän päivän vertailukuva   :Sarkastinen:  Tänään -18 ja huurretta maassa, silloin joskus oli -5 ja puoli metriä sitä valkoista tavaraa.  :No huh!:

----------


## masedoni

Nätti oli ajella 

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kipee

> Heh. Mä ajoin tänään maastoa pari tuntia läskillä ja lähtiettä takana oli painetta 0,5bar(lämpimässä). En tiedä paljon oli lenkin lopussa mutta lutkuna oli molemmat kumit  pakkasta -22



Muistelisin mopo-ajoilta, että mopon renkaassa 10K muutos vastaisi noin 0,1bar renkaan paineessa.

----------


## Ekke

> Vaatetta päälle ja poluille. Nyt kannattaa hetkutella!



Reilu -30C pakkasta vie suurimmat ajohalut, eilen -25C tuli ajeltua siihen asti että merinobuffi jääty naamaan kiinni..  :Hymy: 

Jos rengaspaineet kiinnostaa niin toi toiminut itselläni ok, alle 0.05barin heittoa ollut mitatulla ja lasketulla, vaikka sisälämmön arponut näppituntumalla:

http://t3mppu.kapsi.fi/filling-pressure-calculator/

----------


## Polun tukko

> Reilu -30C pakkasta vie suurimmat ajohalut, eilen -25C tuli ajeltua siihen asti että merinobuffi jääty naamaan kiinni.. 
> 
> Jos rengaspaineet kiinnostaa niin toi toiminut itselläni ok, alle 0.05barin heittoa ollut mitatulla ja lasketulla, vaikka sisälämmön arponut näppituntumalla:
> 
> http://t3mppu.kapsi.fi/filling-pressure-calculator/



Kiitos tästä. Tämän mukaan ajelin eilen reiluilla 0,2bar paineilla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

Aikas rapsakka keli oli ajella, -25 pakkanen oli lähtiessä ja vajaan parin tunnin päästä oli vielä -21 astetta  :Hymy:

----------


## px

Viime yön revontulifiilistelyjä Syötteeltä, Toraslammen pyöräreitiltä. Vähän vilpoinen vain meinasi olla..  :Vink: 


Kuvaaja Markku/BHC

----------


## Viuh

^Ei paljon kylmyys haittaa, jos pääsee noin hienoja revontulia katselemaan talvisessa metsässä.

----------


## px

Jep, ei todellakaan! Eikä se -38 paikallaan ollessa ja kuvatessa tunnukaan missään mutta se ajoviima...  :Hymy: 

Tuollaki reissulla vierähti äkkiä kolome tuntia, sitten akut taas lataukseen ja uudestaan matkaan. Meni pitkästi pikkutunneille, viideltä pääsi vasta unille  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara

Reilu 20 astetta pakkasta, vipuvaihteet jumissa ja keskiö myös  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

4h20min ajoa tänään laakso-paloheinä-silvola-linjat akselilla. Ei muuta ongelmaa, kuin ilmojen katoaminen renkaista. Huomenna on varmaan polut täynnä kapeita kumeja, joten ajoimme tänään varastoon. Ajetaan kyllä huomennakin saatana. Mukavaa hommaa.

----------


## järtsy

^Ei ollut Bluto moksiskaan pakkasesta? Toisilla kadonnu ilmat sieltäkin.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^Ei ollut Bluto moksiskaan pakkasesta? Toisilla kadonnu ilmat sieltäkin.



Oli ongelmia, mutta ei onneksi ole mun pyörä toi kuutio. Kotona on opetettu, että saa puhua vain omista ongelmista ja muiden asioista ollaan hiljaa  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

CCG-Sissijaoksen 2v juhlat


Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

Ihme eskimoita täällä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ealex

Erinomainen pyöräilykeli, -24C:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jii8

Ei ole aiemmin tullut näin kylmällä (-21C) kelillä ajeltua, enkä ajatellut kyllä tästä enää "parantaa". Mutta kelpasi kyllä ajella.

----------


## Karhusuo

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Puusilmä

Kylllä oli paska reissu. Ajoin... eikun taluttelin pyörää eilen jäällä 20 km. Keli oli kuin elokuvista, aurinko paistoi ja renkaasta jäi kaunis kuvio hankeen - vain 2-4 cm syvä. Mutta eipä tullut ajamisesta mitään, hyvä kun jaksoi työntää tyhjää pyörää hankea vastaan. Pakkasta kun oli 25 astetta, niin ilmeisesti tuo pintalumi oli jäätynyt niin kovaksi, hohkaiseksi ja  kaikkiin suuntiin kiteiseksi, ettei homma toiminut ollenkaan. Jos olisi ollut 4,0 tuuman renkaan sijaan 5,0 renkaat olisin varmaan jättänyt pyörän sinne. Kapea laiharengas olisi varmasti kulkenut alle puolella vaivaa, kun pohja hohkan alla oli kova ja kantava. 



Ellen olisi ollut itse paikalla, en minäkään uskoisi!

----------


## fättärix

^Oliko akku tyhjä?

----------


## Puusilmä

> ^Oliko akku tyhjä?



Eihän se toiminut ollenkaan, näytön valo vain välähti ja sitten sammui. Tulipahan tuokin testattua, työmatkat ovat niin lyhyitä pyrähdyksiä, että lämmin akku kyllä toimii. Mutta umpijäässä ei sähköstä ole apua. Raskas keli olisi kyllä syönyt akun tyhjäksi varsin nopeasti vaikka se olisi toiminutkin.

Takapakka, eturatas ja ketjut ovat menossa vaihtoon kulumisen vuoksi, eteen tulee 18 piikkisen tilalle 15 piikkinen, sen kevennyksen turvin olisin ehkä päässyt nytkin etenemään. Mutta vauhti olisi ollutkin sitten sama kuin taluttaessa, ellei jopa hitaampi. Nykyisellä systeemillä hitain taloudellinen ajonopeus on n. 8 km/h.

----------


## Sand

Lähes pakollinen fiilistelykuva kun nyt kerrankin on lunta Lounais-Suomessa😃
Täytyy myös havahtua siihen että lumiajotaidot on ruosteessa ja aiemmin ei ole tullut ajettua lukoilla lumessa.😃

----------


## Ekke

Kävin jäällä kokeileen josko pääsis jo tunkkaan. Jos olisi ollu alle 5.0 tuuman renkaat niin en varmaan ois ajellu.

----------


## Odottakaa

Nurmijärvi, Klaukkala, Valkjärvi
Klaken pööräilijät sanoo: Muikku

----------


## artzi

Kuvassa kaikki mun läskin pimpatut osat (muuta kuin mustaa). Ja sekin oli vahinko.

----------


## Karhusuo

Talven parhaita puolia.

----------


## Jopo81

Kovin oli tuulinen lenkki tänään. Silti aivan loistava fiilis. Välillä kyllä meinas hapottaa pahastikin Ajoseurana petek.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## minimake

Tänään pilkuttimen laavulta poronpolulta...

Lähetetty minun GT-P5100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

Sen verran piti käydä polkemassa, että pääsi kuvaamaan helmiäispilvet hämärtyvältä iltapäivän taivaalta.

----------


## Marsusram

> Reilu 20 astetta pakkasta, vipuvaihteet jumissa ja keskiö myös



Tuosta limborimasta tuli dejavuu.

Polkukeijut olivat iskeneet ennen kuin palasin uudestaan samaan paikkaan. (2min 35s myöhemmin)

----------


## macci

Eilen oli paikoitellen erittäin liukasta tuoretta lunta ja paikoitellen pääsi paremmin kuin kesällä. Kuvassa hyvää flow pätkää peruslenkiltä.

----------


## Ekke

Vähän meinas olla taas polut hukassa aamulenkillä.. Hienon hiljaista oli paikoitellen ajella kun ei edes lumi pitänyt ääntä.

----------


## hcf

> Polkukeijut olivat iskeneet ennen kuin palasin uudestaan samaan paikkaan. (2min 35s myöhemmin)



Tuli tosta mieleen että saakohan kaatunutta puuta nuinvaan sahata vai syyllistyykö siinä kenties johonki rikokseen. Puuthan kuuluu metsänomistajalle.

----------


## Ari71

Läskipyörä elementissään jäisillä pitkospuilla  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Oli mukavaa käydä fiilistelemässä Vantaan suunnalla.   Päivän verran vanhennuttuaan oli lumikin muuttunut jo selvästi eilistä paremmin ajettavaksi.  Ulkoilijatkin oli jo mukavasti talloneet polkuja.
Hauska ja tietoa antava tapahtumakin tuli koettua.  Keimolan vanhan moottoriradan paikkeilla tuli vastaan mummo koiransa kanssa. Pieni irrallaan oleva koira rähisi vimmatusti. Tapani mukaan kuitenkin tervehdin.  Mummo pyydysti koiraansa kiinni ja kommentoi äänekkäästi:"minä en väistä polulta, nopeampi väistää, sinä väistät!"  Vastasin että"se käy hyvin, hyvää päivänjatkoa"  
Paikalla oli alle 10cm lunta joten helppo oli kurvailla ohi.   Mieleen tuli joskus lehtien yleisönosastossa mainittu "mummomafia", mutta tässä tilanteessa epäily mummjen järjestäytyneestä toiminnasta on vailla perää koska lähistöllä ei  näkynyt ketään muuta ikääntynyttä naishenkilöä.  
Koska en ole ollut aivan varma läskipyörän nopeudesta, oli mukava saada tietää että se on jalan liikkuvaa mummoa nopeampi.

----------


## Polun tukko

Oli taas hyvä letka kasassa. Reipas 67km tuli fiilisteltyä tätä parhautta.

----------


## tompula

> Tuli tosta mieleen että saakohan kaatunutta puuta nuinvaan sahata vai syyllistyykö siinä kenties johonki rikokseen. Puuthan kuuluu metsänomistajalle.



Kuuluu, mutta kertooko "laki" missä mitassa, nakkaa tumppi sivuun...😆😆

----------


## Fat Boy

Tästä on aiemminkin kirjoiteltu. Puitahan ei pitäisi mennä pätkimään. Jos puu on siinä kunnossa, että sillä voi olla muutakin käyttöä kuin muuttaminem energiaksi. Parikin katosta on rakenneltu tuulenkaadoista sahatusta tavarasta ja harmihan se on, jos puu on pätkitty väärästä kohdasta. Jos kyseessä on tie, niin silloin ei tartte kysellä. 

Vaan tuskin sattuu juuri koskaan kohdalle maanomistajaa, jota asia jaksaisi kiinnostaa.

nih..

----------


## tompula

No joo, en määkään tukkipuun kokoisia sahaile, mutta tommosia max 10 cm puita, siitä ei paljon sahailla sahatavaraa

----------


## Fat Boy

> No joo, en määkään tukkipuun kokoisia sahaile, mutta tommosia max 10 cm puita, siitä ei paljon sahailla sahatavaraa



Jep. Niillähän ei oo väliä, energia tai kuitupuuksi, niin haketta siitä kuitenkin tulee.


Ja se fiilistely. Eilen 10cm höttölumilystiä ja tänään joidenkin muiden paksukaisten jälkiä. Eilen möngittiin hitaasti, tänään sai sitten vauhtiakin. Ei tahdo usko piisata siihen, miten hyvin rengas pitää poljetulla, lumisella polulla.
nih..

----------


## tompula

Tuli tuolla järven jäällä ajeltua lenkki, mielenkiintoinen keli, kun välillä on 40 cm korkeita kovia paakkuja, välillä 40 cm pehmeää höttöä.
Pääsääntöisesti melko raskasta, komeasti Budilla ja Loulla meni eteenpäin... :Vink: ..

----------


## kkk1

> Eihän se toiminut ollenkaan, näytön valo vain välähti ja sitten sammui. Tulipahan tuokin testattua, työmatkat ovat niin lyhyitä pyrähdyksiä, että lämmin akku kyllä toimii. Mutta umpijäässä ei sähköstä ole apua. Raskas keli olisi kyllä syönyt akun tyhjäksi varsin nopeasti vaikka se olisi toiminutkin.



Kietaise mikä tahansa, ohutkin eriste, esim pakkaus-solumuovi, telttapatja, akun ympärille niin pelittää. Itsellä on n.1cm paksuista "telttapatjaa" ja pelittää kuin kesällä 20 asteen pakkasessakin :Hymy: , jos akku on lähtiessä huoneen lämmin. Akku myös kehittää lämpöä sitä käytettäessä eikä hyydy ajan kanssa ulkona eristeen sisällä.

Laskitko hankalassa lumessa rengaspaineet riittävän alas, itse mennyt joskus jäällä 10-15 cm lumessa 4" renkailla edessä 0,2-0,3 bar ja takana 0,3-0,4 niin jo pääsi paremmin, hiemankin enemmän niin ei kulkenut.

----------


## Rode

Pitkästä aikaa fiilistelemässä😀

Lähetetty minun E6633 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

Lauantaina ajo oli enemmän polkujen tamppaamista. Joku oli jopa kapealla renkaalla yrittänyt tuosta. 

Sunnuntaina pääsi vähän kovempaa ajelemaan. Uutta lunta odotellessa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

> Pitkästä aikaa fiilistelemässä😀
> 
> Lähetetty minun E6633 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ajeleehan täällä kotkan seudulla muutkin kun mie ja petek 


Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 0do

Kai tää nyt on sitä parasta fiilistelyä fatbikella?  :Vink: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUL56vrK75I

----------


## tompula

Ei sitten kellään tullut mieleen ottaa renkaasta kiinni....

----------


## Pekkaki

> Ei sitten kellään tullut mieleen ottaa renkaasta kiinni....



Eiköhän tuo iske kosteuden takia läpi hanskoista ja myös märkä rengas johtaa sähköä..  ja myös märkä puu johtaa sähköä..  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

Kolmen miehen lenkki tänään. Tuulessa ja tuiskussa. Kuva yhden miehen paluumatkalta. Petek ja urkki ajoseurana.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kotseli

Poronpolulla Luutasuon notskipaikalla.

----------


## Väsä



----------


## Hilex68

Kävin tänään "fiilistelemässä" ekan 10 km juuri hommaamallani läskillä. keskinopeus huima 10 km/h ja sykkeet punasella mut kivaa oli. Aika lailla eri fiilis kuin maantiefillarilla tai cyclolla.

----------


## artzi

Turkuun tilatut nietokset on tuimien tuulien piiskatessa putoillut Savojärven kierrokselle. Useita metrejä leveä este, meinasin jo kääntyä takaisin    :Hymy:  



Mutta koska tuo oli tänään klo 5.00... niin eiköhän vesisade jo tuonkin ole sulattanut.

----------


## dxteri

Loistava keli käydä tarkastelemassa uusia polkuja ja reitteja 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ekke

Pehmeetä ja mukavaa piisas, muiden jälkiä ei "poluilla" yllättäen näkynyt..

----------


## bouncer

Olipas taas mukavaa käydä rullamassa =)

----------


## Jeremtb

Kasasin Joululoman läskipyöräilyistä parhaat palat yhteen videoon ja tämmöinen siitä tuli:





Jos pidit videosta tilaa ihmeessä kanavani, sillä olen jo tehnyt sinne samankaltaisia videoita ja lisää on tulossa!

----------


## jcool

Kävin eilen tsekkaan onko hullut liikkuneet Oulujäällä ja yllätys yllätys, siellähän menee kauhia baana! En itse mennyt enkä nähnyt läskien jälkiä, mutta pari räpsyä nappasin...

----------


## Fat Boy

Aamulenkki ajettu. Lappeenrannan itäkeskuksen polut oli loistokunnossa. Kova, juuri sopivan liukas pohja ja kerros höttölunta päällä. Jopa minä jaksoin ajaa läskillä parhaat pätkät vauhdilla, jolla sai ilon irti pyörästä.

nih..

----------


## Mäkipete

Kyllä Rovaniemi tarjoa hyvät puitteet talvipyöräilyyn. Kuvat 10 minuutin päästä kotiovelta.

----------


## Ekke

Meni taas vähän viileämmäksi, -21'C

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä oli hapokasta settiä. Polun avaamista ja moottorikelkan jälkeä. Jäsenet petek ja urkki seurana.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PK1

Sähköläskillä on hyvä availla polkua niin ei tuu sydänkohtausta.

----------


## lehtijussi

Flunssan jälkeen, on fiilikset...

----------


## msuomal

Päivä rinteessä ilta satulassa  :Hymy: .

----------


## Tonii

Rankka lenkki niin pitää välillä lepuutella  :Leveä hymy:  luntaki rupeaa napapiirin tuntumassa olla jo aivan riittämiin..

----------


## Rode

22 km lenkki ja kolme laavua 

Lähetetty minun E6633 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tinke77

Olipa hieno kolmisentuntia fiilistellä saimaanjäällä, tuuli oli kyllä ajoittain aika raju suuremmilla selillä, mutta muuten hyvä ajella.

----------


## OKS

^ Kohtalaisen tyylikästä jäätikkölouhikkorantaa.

----------


## Jeremtb

Tässä pientä fiilistely videota viimeviikon lopulta. Oli mahtavat olosuhteet läskipyöräilyyn! Muutama sentti oli puuterilunta kovaksipakkautuneiden polkujen päällä ja pääsin niitä ensimmäiseksi ajamaan!

----------


## Ski

Hienoa Jere ja tuttuja maisemia !!!

----------


## Tonii

Työmatka fiilistelyä.

----------


## Ekke

Hieno video kyl Jereltä

----------


## artzi

Lainaläskistä loppui pito. Onneksi tapasin nämä mukavat kaverukset. Pitoa löytyy, alamäet on tosi pahoja, tulee helposti OTC...   :Hymy:

----------


## Mäkipete

Urat ja polut kivikovia ja aurinko paistaa, parhautta.



Välillä kaipaisi vain täysjoustoa

----------


## Puusilmä

"Tietä käyden tien on vanki, vapaa on vain umpihanki" (Aaro Hellaakoski)

----------


## Monttu90

Eilen tuli fatti ja parin lenkin jälkeen hyvät fiilikset. On se vaan hauska pyörä  

Lähetetty minun Nexus 6P laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Urat ja polut kivikovia ja aurinko paistaa, parhautta.



Vai tuommoista pintaa Syväsenvaarassa. Hyvää mäkiajoa sekä ylös että alas.

----------


## Hilex68

Otin laiskuudesta niskalenkin ja kävin tutustumassa uuden kotikunnan pikkuteihin ja niitähän täällä Kuusjoella riittää.Kyllä tuo läskifillari on hyvä ajella noita vähän huonompikuntoisia teitä.Renkaissa painetta tarpeeksi niin hyvin rullaa.23 kilometriä tuli ajettua ja pidempäänkin olis menny vaan alko näpit ja varpaat ilmotella et nyt kotiin.

----------


## Shamus

Joella...

----------


## Iglumies

Mäellä... 
(O-lasin läpi kuvattuna)

----------


## ealex

Järvellä...
Näsinneula vähän kauempaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

> Järvellä...
> Näsinneula vähän kauempaa



Uskaltaako Nässyllä jo mennä joka paikassa? Kertaakaan en ole vielä Nässyn jäällä käynyt tänä talvena.

E: ja komee on kuva!

----------


## ealex

> Uskaltaako Nässyllä jo mennä joka paikassa? Kertaakaan en ole vielä Nässyn jäällä käynyt tänä talvena.
> 
> E: ja komee on kuva!



Kiitos. Luulisi, että uskaltaa. Keskellä selkää on aika paljon jäälaikkuja ja niissä nastat olisivat antaneet eilen turvallisemman fiiliksen, mutta JumboJimeilläkään en liukastunut kun vaan uskalsi ajaa suoraan vauhdilla yli. Välissä on uudelleen jäätyneitä leveitäkin railoja ja niissä on ohuempaakin jäätä, mutta eiköhän sielläkin jo uskaltaa.

----------


## jakkok

Hyvin pääsee 20km päähän pilkille. Lunta sais olla vaan muutama sentti ettei mene heti ahkion pohja rikki

----------


## MK16

Aamufiilistelyä..

----------


## tmk88

Merellä...

----------


## Polun tukko

Polut loisto kunnossa, pito ihan järkyttävän hyvä. Neljä uutta kom:ia stravaan  Pyörä istuu kuin hanska!

----------


## stumpe

Niin sitä mustakin tuli läskipyöräilijä taas, vaikka joku aika sitten ruikutin ettei oo mun juttu. En silloin 2015 kun viimeksi ajoin läskillä niin lumille päässyt. Saa nähä kuinka paljon tuleva am-täpäri saa ajoa..

Ai niin, ensilenkki 4t, oli törkeen kivaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Puusilmä



----------


## Marinka

Tyttöjen kaa eilen Usmissa. Palautusjuomat ja-ruuat kohillaan 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Garymies

Oli eilen kyllä huippukelit. Aamulla hiihtolenkki ja iltapäivällä läskilenkki.

----------


## Ski

hieno päivä, Syötteen kansallispuisto, Ahmakallio

----------


## tompula

Ei auttanut edes pitkä CS:ä, sahakin jäi kotiin  :Sarkastinen:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Antza44



----------


## Teemuo

Lauantaina 21.1. kuvattu maastopätkä Lahden Karistosta:

----------


## hcf

Mahtavia lanattuja baanoja rovaniemellä rautiojärven suunnalla ja tulee kemijoelta asti. Kiitoksia vaan paavalniemen kylätoimikunnalle! Toivottavasti en rikkonu baanaa  :Leveä hymy:  Oletan että ne lanattu tulevaa pertsalatua varten

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Mika K

Mutta olihan eilen taas talvinen singletrack bliss aika 5/5. Piti käydä vain hieman noita takapihan polkuja ajamassa, niin parin tunnin lenkiksi se taas venyi..  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Vapaapäivä. Minä ja kaverini Farley.

----------


## Tonii

Minä ja kaverini farley. Käytiin lähimaastossa ihastelemassa kaupungin valoja.

----------


## fättärix

^On hieno femma, tuo keula tekee siitä vielä entistä paremman näkösen.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ihan ok viilis.

----------


## px

^^^ Komia on!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tankilla komea uusi raami. Mikäs ohjaustanko siinä on kiinni ? Näyttää aika mielenkiintoiselta, eli kokeiltavalta.

----------


## Oulunjulli

^^^ "And now for something completely different"
Komia ja niitattu lätkäki!

----------


## Tank Driver

> Tankilla komea uusi raami. Mikäs ohjaustanko siinä on kiinni ? Näyttää aika mielenkiintoiselta, eli kokeiltavalta.



Stooge Moto Bar

Löytyy Charlielta tai suoraan Stoogelta.

----------


## star trek

Eilen työmatka fiilistelyä.

----------


## OKS

> Minä ja kaverini farley. Käytiin lähimaastossa ihastelemassa kaupungin valoja.



Ohhoh, onpa vain komeeta.

----------


## Jopo81

Töistä kotiin, mutkan kautta tietenkin. Kylläpä oli kovaa ja pitävää alustaa. Ja fiilistä, kun alkoi hämärtää 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jakkok



----------


## OKS

Tänään ruokatuntiajelulla hieman tuulisempaa keliä.  :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

Aamulla jääkarhu yllätti kesken työmatkan! :O Karhun isästä tai äidistä ei tietoa.



Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## Juha Jokila

Siilinjärven mahtipolkua ja anticlimaxi: https://goo.gl/photos/9Hh6qpFUEDuNxv8x8

----------


## hcf

Onkos kenties ollu jotain bikepacking varusteita kiinni tossa? Vai ihan ahterin voimallakos menny  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onkos kenties ollu jotain bikepacking varusteita kiinni tossa? Vai ihan ahterin voimallakos menny



Reppu on välillä voinut painaa sen 10-12 kg, mutta mitään satulalaukun tapaisia kivespusseja ei ole ikinä tolpassa killunut. Äijä painaa yleensä 71 kg. Ja meni muuten juuri edellisellä lenkillä siitä vihreästä SDG Duster satulasta kansi poikki. Fuck!!!

----------


## Blackborow

Ai tollaisenkin voi saada rikki.

----------


## petjala

JJ vois testaa Whisky-kuitutolppaa. Hirmusen paksun oloinen seinämä ja koko lailla pitkähkö myös tuo kiskokannakkeen alempi osa. Eli saa satulakin hyvää tukea.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kootoo töihin uusilla barbeilla

----------


## tinke77

Aamupäivän fiilistelyä.

----------


## Ansis

Rupesi kesken työpäivän niiiiiin maistumaan notskimakkara suussa, että oli pakko työpäivän jälkeen lähteä pilkko pimeään metsään evästämään....ja jos joku kysyy, että miksi Hiillosta niin kyllä se menee niin, että makkara syödään makkarana ja liha lihana  :Leveä hymy:  
Niin ja lamppu kuuluu olla keskellä ohjaamoa eikä millään kumilenkkivirityksellä jommalla kummalla puolella heilumassa  :Vink:

----------


## Polun tukko

Kyl se lamppu on paras kun se on kyrpärässä.

----------


## Ansis

> Kyl se lamppu on paras kun se on kyrpärässä.



Mulla on molemmissa. Tangossa kunnon yleisvalo ja kypärässä vähän spottimaisempi.

----------


## Ekke

"1kpl tmt, jäällä ja auringonnousulla, kiitos"

----------


## Ansis

Hieno kuva

----------


## Kyrdis

Vapaapäivänä laatuaikaa laavulla.

----------


## Jartza

>Kyl se lamppu on paras kun se on kyrpärässä.
-Maantiella toimii, Maastossa ei. Tangossa toimii.

----------


## Jopo81

Olipahan loistokas pikkulenkki työn päälle. Mahtikeli ja huippufiilis 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PetriKos

Iltakierros lähijärvillä. Rengas upposi välillä näihin lätäköiden pintajäihin, mutta muulloin nastat tulivat tarpeeseen. 
Naskalit tietysti kaulassa ja lyhennetty jäänkoetussauva rungossa kumilenksuilla.

----------


## liideri

Nyt on taas uria pitkin mehtiä...  :Hymy:

----------


## PK1



----------


## vapa

Oli taas tänään makea keli fiilistellä

----------


## Janos86

Tuli ekaa kertaa käytyä lähilaavulla paistamassa makkarat ja juomassa oluen, keli oli aika harmaa mutta silti ihan mukava reissu

----------


## Shamus

Jojella...

----------


## Ekke

Mäkitreeniä tänään seudun 2. isompaan mäkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Eilistä Syötefiilistelyä...

----------


## jcool

^ ja videofiilis...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jylm2bZox7o&t=328s

----------


## jcool

^ Syötteellä reitit pehmeää tosi helposti ja suositus rengaspaine niin alas, kuin uskoltaa. Mulla Jumbossa lukee kyljessä 0.4...ja olin kyllä reilusti sen alle. Litkut oli lennelleet renkaan ja vanteen välistä huitsin nevadaan ja kyljet oli valkoisenaan litkua :-) Kaveri painoi renkaan kylkeä sormella pulputus vaan kävi ku litkus tuli pihalle...

----------


## paternoster

Huhhuh nuitakin maisemia. Suomi on pitkä maa ja lounaisrannikon tuntumassa paineita lasketaan jostakin muusta kuin kantavuuden tarpeesta.

----------


## MK16

Hyvin pärjäsi vielä ilman nastaa, ens viikolla voi olla jo toinen tilanne.

----------


## keeNi



----------


## Ari71

Hienoja kuvia ketjussa!!

Itselläkin fiilikset tapissa lenkin jälkeen: keli on länsirannikolla liukasta mutta kuivaa! Fiilistä nostaa, kun sain uuden takapakan säädettyä iskuun - nyt Sunrace 11-46 - tällä nousee vaikka puuhun. Vuoden on ollut muuten ovaali eturatas paikallaan;koitin tässä takapakan vaihdon yhteydessä palata normaaliin pyöreään eturattaaseen - oli niin outo fiilis, että piti vaihtaa äkkiä takaisin. Samoin parin viikon testijakson jälkeen alkaa jo tottua joustotolppaan. Saa nähdä vaihtuuko enää hissitolppaan kesällä...

----------


## Swatsi

Pimeäajo se on vaan aina yhtä hauskaa 😊 Seurana Monttu90.

----------


## zeppo

> ^ ja videofiilis...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jylm2bZox7o&t=328s



Voi taivas että olis mahtava syötteellä käydä, mahtavan näköistä tuolla kunnon lumimaisemassa. Kiitos kuvista ja videosta, sain vähän matkaa hapoitta ajella  :Hymy: . Pärjäiskö tuolla ollenkaan 3.8 leveillä kumeilla? Kyselen vaikka aikaa ei moiseen reissuun ole  :Irvistys: , toivossa on silti helppo elää...

----------


## Polun tukko

Eiks joku laulu menny että "take me to church...."?

----------


## Ski

> Voi taivas että olis mahtava syötteellä käydä, mahtavan näköistä tuolla kunnon lumimaisemassa. Kiitos kuvista ja videosta, sain vähän matkaa hapoitta ajella . Pärjäiskö tuolla ollenkaan 3.8 leveillä kumeilla? Kyselen vaikka aikaa ei moiseen reissuun ole , toivossa on silti helppo elää...



Kyllä 3.8 pärjää. Reiteillä alkaa oleen kova pohja alla, joten vaikka jos esim uutta lunta tulee tai tuiskuttaa päälle, 3.8-4.0 menee lumen läpi kovaan pintaan kiinni. 
Tärkeää myös 3.8 että leveämmillä renkailla on paineen laskeminen tarpeeksi ettei ylämäessä lähde rengas ruopiin pintaa rikki.
Näitä kuskeja oli muutama viime lauantaina vaikkakin noista hienoista keleistä nautti yli 30 pyöräilijää ainakin 😀.

----------


## msuomal

> Hyvin pärjäsi vielä ilman nastaa, ens viikolla voi olla jo toinen tilanne.



Montakos wattia tuo kauramoottori tuo lisää?  :Hymy:  Meneekö nätisti vai kiskooko välillä aina reitiltä sivuun?

----------


## MK16

> Montakos wattia tuo kauramoottori tuo lisää?  Meneekö nätisti vai kiskooko välillä aina reitiltä sivuun?



Kyllä niitä watteja ainakin alkumatkasta tulee jokunen lisää kun kauhee into päällä😊. Mutta kyllä se siitä sitten rauhoittuu ja yllättävän nätisti osaa mennä vaikka ollaan vasta syksystä asti harjoiteltu.

----------


## stumpe

Missäpäin Suomea tällä hetkellä lunta reilusti? Nyt talviloma ja voisi lähteä fatin kanssa reissuun. Löytyykö keski-suomesta? Etelästä tuskin..

edit. riittää ettei oo peilijäisiä polkuja :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Missäpäin Suomea tällä hetkellä lunta reilusti? Nyt talviloma ja voisi lähteä fatin kanssa reissuun. Löytyykö keski-suomesta? Etelästä tuskin..
> 
> edit. riittää ettei oo peilijäisiä polkuja



Oulun korkeuksilla lunta on muutama kymmenen senttimetriä. Polut täällä kyllä on oikein vauhdikkaassa kunnossa, mukavaa sileäksi tampattua hankea, mutta en kyllä tänne lähtisi minkään ultimaattisen maastopyöräily-elämyksen perässä.  :Hymy: 
E: Tuostapa voi vilkuilla koko maan lumitilannetta http://m.foreca.fi/Finland/Oulu/map/lumensyvyys

----------


## a-o

> Oulun korkeuksilla lunta on muutama kymmenen senttimetriä. Polut täällä kyllä on oikein vauhdikkaassa kunnossa, mukavaa sileäksi tampattua hankea, mutta en kyllä tänne lähtisi minkään ultimaattisen maastopyöräily-elämyksen perässä. 
> E: Tuostapa voi vilkuilla koko maan lumitilannetta http://m.foreca.fi/Finland/Oulu/map/lumensyvyys



Kyllä Oulun polut on nyt sellaisessa kunnossa, että niitä kehtaa suositella ja voi hyvin tulla kauempaakin ajamaan. Sitä polkua on nimittäin niin paljon, että useamman päivän voi huoletta ajella pitkiäkin lenkkejä.

Toinen hyvä ja varma kohde on Syöte. Nämä on tietty näppärä yhdistää samaan reissun.

----------


## Tomy

> Missäpäin Suomea tällä hetkellä lunta reilusti? Nyt talviloma ja voisi lähteä fatin kanssa reissuun. Löytyykö keski-suomesta? Etelästä tuskin..
> 
> edit. riittää ettei oo peilijäisiä polkuja



Jyväskylässä on ainakin melko vaatimaton lumitilanne. Paikoin polut ovat jäässä, paikoin ok. En lähtisi kauempaa tänne.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Juu, lumiraja viime viikolla meni Jyväskylän ja Kuopion välimaastossa. Siilinjärvellä oli jo hienoa polkua ainakin yhdeksi päiväksi siinä hyppytornin takana harjulla.

----------


## Jopo81

Auringonlasku jäällä. Taas se sielu lepäsi parin tunnin ajan 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

Töiden jälkeen tuulettumassa

----------


## Polun tukko

> Juu, lumiraja viime viikolla meni Jyväskylän ja Kuopion välimaastossa. Siilinjärvellä oli jo hienoa polkua ainakin yhdeksi päiväksi siinä hyppytornin takana harjulla.



Kuopiosta 80-100km etelään on kyllä ihan hyvät lumipolut, Varkaudessa ainakin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Keski-Suomessa 15cn virallisten mittausten mukaan. .vaihtelee kyl alle kin. .

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

Pieksämäellä Varkauden tapaan hyvinkin lunta, mutta polut pitää kyllä täällä tehdä/aukasta ;D

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tällä kertaa 2 h ummikkona Espoon polkuja haahuilemassa. Helposti löytyi hyvää ajettavaa jäistä baanaa. Apuna strava heatmap ja peruskartta känykässä layereinä. Eipä ole Dillinger 5:ssa häävi pito kovalla jäällä mihinkään suuntaan.



Pari lisäkuvaa: https://goo.gl/photos/8r25BvxaeSP2J3Av9

----------


## misopa



----------


## Gargamel

Neljän metrin sladi ja vielä seivasin, mutta säikähdyksestä syke +10. Pitääkö niitä nastoja oikeasti alkaa väsäämään.. Nyt jos tekee, niin varmaa on, ettei niitä tänä talvena enää tarvitse. Olisivatpahan ensi talveksi valmiina.

----------


## Marsusram

> Tällä kertaa 2 h ummikkona Espoon polkuja haahuilemassa. Helposti löytyi hyvää ajettavaa jäistä baanaa. Apuna strava heatmap ja peruskartta känykässä layereinä. Eipä ole Dillinger 5:ssa häävi pito kovalla jäällä mihinkään suuntaan.
> 
> Pari lisäkuvaa: https://goo.gl/photos/8r25BvxaeSP2J3Av9



Meitsin katoavissa kotimettissä käynyt. Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa kohtaavat noilla kulmilla.
Laitan pysu kartan jos tulet toiste. Strava jälkiä on kyllä aika kattavasti.

----------


## OKS

> Neljän metrin sladi ja vielä seivasin, mutta säikähdyksestä syke +10. Pitääkö niitä nastoja oikeasti alkaa väsäämään.. Nyt jos tekee, niin varmaa on, ettei niitä tänä talvena enää tarvitse. Olisivatpahan ensi talveksi valmiina.



Saattaapi niitä nastoja vielä tarvita etelässäkin. Täällä ei ole vielä ollut tarvetta, JJ toimii hyvin näillä keleillä.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9438641

----------


## Karhusuo

Ruokatunnin pikalenkillä

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Meitsin katoavissa kotimettissä käynyt. Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa kohtaavat noilla kulmilla.
> Laitan pysu kartan jos tulet toiste. Strava jälkiä on kyllä aika kattavasti.



Aika vähän oli maastossa fillarin jälkiä tuolla. Yhdellä silmukalla oli ajettu varmaan Icespikerilla pari rundia ja jollain karkealla läskin tai mopon kumilla lyhyempi pätkä.

----------


## jcool

Syötefiilis...

----------


## Jopo81

Neljänkympin lenkki. Seurana petek.
Kyllä oli polut ja merenjää hyvässä kunnossa 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Karhusuo

Höytämöjärvellä oli pureva tuuli.



Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

Tänään 6,5h lenkkiä..mahtava sää ja porukka!

----------


## HC Andersen

CCG-Sissijaoksen viikonloppuretki Nuuksion Oravankololle, matkaa kertyi n. 40km suuntaansa polkuja, portaita ja järviä pitkin.



Bonuksena artistista tilataidetta 😀



Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Odottakaa

^-- Loistavaa CCG-Sissit. Mitä toi Petjala imeskelee tuolla kolossa..

----------


## HC Andersen

Se esittää performanssia "kivikautinen kaappijuoppo" juomana on hinta/laatusuhteeltaan erinomainen Pirkka Amber Ale

----------


## Antza44



----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eilen pitkästä aikaa läskeilyä. Poluilla oli niin mukavaa, että siellä ei ollut aikaa kuvailla. Lähtöpaikalla kerkesi yhden kuvan ottamaan ja siitä sitten seuraavat +4 tuntia satulassa. Tänään taas linjoille, silvolaan ja keskuspuistoon duunista suoraan.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Polun tukko

^ no nyt *peukku*

----------


## Pylöris

Sunnuntaina tuli käytyä Vitträskillä ja tänään pyörittyä Espoossa. Hyvin sattu pupu keskimmäiseen kuvaan :Hymy:

----------


## macci

pyörin myös tänään Espoossa ja tarkemminottaen koeajamassa uusia lähipolkuja. löytyi about kaikkea: jäätä, lunta, kivikkoa, kalliota, metsää, pitkospuuta. nopeeta polkua. aivammahtavaa. huomenna pakko ottaa lisää.

----------


## keeNi

Vihdoin sain barbegazit, niin pitihän niitä viikonloppuna ulkoiluttaa 63km.

----------


## Shamus

Työmatkailua...

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tuli hiljan kolme vuotta täyteen Muklukin kanssa. Lempi roihahti ja rengastin uudelleen, joten fiilistelykuva.

Maxxis FBF taakse tuli pari viikkoa sitten ja ranskalaisen toimittajan ansiosta Colossus eteen hieman myöhemmin vasta pari päivää sitten. FBF pääsi heti tuoreille ja runsaille lumille ja sinänsä yllätti BFL/Jumbo Jim miehen vetopiollaan. Samalla vaihoin taas 1x10 ja nyt 11-42 Sunrace pakalle. Mää jotenki nyt ymmärrän paremmin niitä Bud/Lou tyyppejä. Colossuksesta vielä oikein pakkasissa saanut kuvaa, tosin huomaa sen ison Knardin vetelyn puutteen nyt joka ei kyllä häirinny mua.

----------


## minimake

Järvellä lomapäivää viettämässä

Lähetetty minun GT-P5100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rockverb

> Tuli hiljan kolme vuotta täyteen Muklukin kanssa. Lempi roihahti ja rengastin uudelleen, joten fiilistelykuva.
> 
> Maxxis FBF taakse tuli pari viikkoa sitten ja ranskalaisen toimittajan ansiosta Colossus eteen hieman myöhemmin vasta pari päivää sitten. FBF pääsi heti tuoreille ja runsaille lumille ja sinänsä yllätti BFL/Jumbo Jim miehen vetopiollaan. Samalla vaihoin taas 1x10 ja nyt 11-42 Sunrace pakalle. Mää jotenki nyt ymmärrän paremmin niitä Bud/Lou tyyppejä. Colossuksesta vielä oikein pakkasissa saanut kuvaa, tosin huomaa sen ison Knardin vetelyn puutteen nyt joka ei kyllä häirinny mua.





Täytyy myöntää että on tuo vaan yks tyylikkäimpiä läskejä väritystä myöden!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jakke81

Mahtava oli kuunvalossa (lupinen)  tykitellä kapeita polkuja  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis

Olipas raikas lenkki-ilma. -16.8°C ja siihen vielä rannikon mukava pikku viima.

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Täytyy myöntää että on tuo vaan yks tyylikkäimpiä läskejä väritystä myöden!



Kiitos. Itsekkin yhä pysähdyn sopivassa valossa ja kulmassa tuijottamaan tuota kuin jotain Catherine Zeta-Jonesia. True love.

----------


## artzi

Täysikuuta pukkaa. Koettakaas edes joku joutilas vääntää jotain kivoja Fat in the Moon kuvia. Pliis. 

La-su yönä voisi olla vähemmän pilvee.

----------


## juho_u

> Mitä mieltä olette fat-jopo fatbikesta?



Tuota ei voi ees verrata oikeeseen läskipyörään. Unohda.

----------


## hcf

> Perusteluja?



Perusfillari läskikumeilla. Menee arkipyöränä. Lähes samaan hintaan saa kunnollisiakin esim white 4 lite (tällä hetkellä 799€) Oli vasta tarjouksessa 699€
Keskustelu jatkukoon täällä

----------


## pee

> Perusteluja?







> Perusfillari läskikumeilla. Menee arkipyöränä. Lähes samaan hintaan saa kunnollisiakin esim white 4 lite (tällä hetkellä 799€) Oli vasta tarjouksessa 699€
> Keskustelu jatkukoon täällä



Tai.

----------


## Monttu90

Komea keli on tänään Pieksämäelläkin  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun Nexus 6P laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis



----------


## tinke77

Kuski tippunu kyydistä? 😀

----------


## TheMiklu

Yritin ettiä jalanjälkiä  :Leveä hymy:  Hieno kuva.

----------


## Ansis

> Yritin ettiä jalanjälkiä  Hieno kuva.



Kiitos. Yritin kävellä niin pirun kaukaa kuvaamaan ettei vahingossakaan näkyisi kengänjälkiä

----------


## Juha Jokila

Hämeenlinnassa tuli piipahdettua, ja karkasin linnasta lyhyelle rykäsylle kireeseen pakkaseen. Löyty helppoa polkua ja teitä noin 18 km ympäri Katumajärven. Mutta olipahan hieno linna ja ruokailu joka kerta eri salissa.

Pari kuvaa lisää: https://goo.gl/photos/2Bicjz9GHWLewEWm7

----------


## Antza44

Työmatka kotia päin. 4h siinä vierähti ei valitettavasti ihan jokapäivä varsinkaan molempiin suuntiin ehdi ajaa.

----------


## JJasco



----------


## Tank Driver

Laitetaan nyt fiilistelyketjuun kun on kerran ihan pontevat tunnelmat. Pientä käpistelyä vielä.

----------


## Iglumies

Tähän täytyy laittaa vielä lähempää kuvaa noissa kiekoissa olevista teipeistä

----------


## Jakues

Mistä noin hienoja teippejä saa?!
Pakko saaha

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Laitetaan nyt fiilistelyketjuun kun on kerran ihan pontevat tunnelmat. Pientä käpistelyä vielä.



No nyt on tankilla nimensä mukainen pöörä.

----------


## PaH

Tankin salamanteri on siisti kun sika pienenä, mut noi kumiloiset on mauttomat.

----------


## Ekke



----------


## OKS

Ei kuvia, mutta kommenttina, että Ounasvaaran reitit aivan loistavassa kunnossa. Ensi viikolla sää lämpenee hetkiseksi, jokohan pitää ottaa luistimet käyttöön noilla poluilla?

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Ideatti

Tänään oli kyllä mahtava keli ja varsinkin uudella pyörällä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Pientä käpistelyä vielä.



 Huimaa, vallan huimaa ja aitoa Päheyttä
*kuvat nips*

----------


## läskimooses

Surkeeta oli.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-vV5P-v2CU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsW1WSBS-W4

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Käytiin eilen kaverin kanssa paikallisen laskettelumäen takamaastossa polkuja jahtaamassa. Hauskaa ajaa oudossa maastossa, eikä omilla lähipoluilla.

----------


## Jopo81

Käytiin tänään vähän petek:in kanssa nojailemassa jäihin  pitävät polut ja hyvä keli ajella.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mni

Kuutamoseikkailu.

----------


## minimake

> Hämeenlinnassa tuli piipahdettua, ja karkasin linnasta lyhyelle rykäsylle kireeseen pakkaseen. Löyty helppoa polkua ja teitä noin 18 km ympäri Katumajärven. Mutta olipahan hieno linna ja ruokailu joka kerta eri salissa.
> 
> Ajoitko jäällä vai kiersitkö reittejä pitkin ympäri?
> Perjantaina itse ajelin ladun ulkoreunoja kiertäen järven ympäri....
> 
> Pari kuvaa lisää: https://goo.gl/photos/2Bicjz9GHWLewEWm7

----------


## Laerppi



----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ajoitko jäällä vai kiersitkö reittejä pitkin ympäri?
> Perjantaina itse ajelin ladun ulkoreunoja kiertäen järven ympäri....



Reittiä pitkin ajelin. Puolet matkasta oli jotain katuja ja teitä, loput vauhdikasta polkua. Muutamia renkaanjälkiä näkyi samalla uralla. Ja urallehan löysin taas seuraamalla Stravan heatmapissa selvimmin erottuvaa jälkeä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Minä paistoin makkaraa. Kaveri hanskaa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Meren jäällä, vantaanjoella ja sitten klassinen linjat/silvola/paloheinä/pirkkola/maunula polkuralli ja kotiin juomaan olutta. Hieno päivä.

----------


## Shamus

Tänään kelpas ajella, hyvä seura, hyvä keli ja hyvä reitti!

----------


## kim71

> Tänään oli kyllä mahtava keli ja varsinkin uudella pyörällä.



Upee laite!

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

la tuli ajeltua lähinnä meren jäällä (+lopuksi Hannusmetsää)


su enimmäkseen metsässä

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^Komea peli tuo vihreä Salsa.

----------


## Blackborow

Ota tuo satulaputken iso varoitustarra Salsasta pois. Lähtee ihan vetämällä liimoineen.

----------


## Mäkipete

Eilen oli vielä talvinen maisema, tänään +5 lämmintä.

----------


## ytte07

Ruokejärvi, Nokia

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jakkok

Parisuhdepyöräilyä

----------


## Jakke81

Viikonlopun mahtavalta retki reissulta Iso-syötteellä rytivaaran suuntaan. Olihan urat mahtavassa kunnossa, iso käsi urien huollosta! 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Human Traffic

Eka postaus tähän ketjuun.. onneksi tuli pidettyä vapaapäivä eilen. Tänään näyttää maailma jo paljon vähemmän lumiselta. Eilen oli toodella hieno keli!

----------


## Jopo81

Leppoisa aamukahvilenkki 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AKT

Lahen kisat kohta, mukavasti kulki ja hiki tuli. (flarea en jaksanut editoida pois)

----------


## tinke77

Jäälläkin pääsee vähän maastofiiliksiin

----------


## Rode

Merenjäällä fiilistelemässä.

Lähetetty minun E6633 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## makton



----------


## Jopo81

Tänään käytiin makuuttamassa pyörylöitä jäällä petek:in kanssa. Näppärästi näki auringonlaskun 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

 by Optiflow, on Flickr
Eilen aamulla tuli taas pyörähdettyä paikallisen slalommäen takamaastossa. Keli oli kyllä mahtava. Paljon oli lumiolosuhteet muuttunut parissa päivässä. Ekan kuvan mäessä oli silloin pari päivää sitten melkein samanlainen lumiränni kuin tuossa alemmassa kuvassa.

----------


## drzilton

Tampereella ruohokin vihreämpää. Jäällä ajelut ja penkkitreenit.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kävin viikolla Mikkelissä ja paikalliset ajeluttivat upealle 30 km:n yhtenäiselle Mäntyniemen lenkille. Tykkäsin niin, että ajoin saman uudelleen seuraavana päivänä ja napsin muutaman fiilistelykuvan: https://goo.gl/photos/gjDF5ZMmqxqdgWiK6

----------


## colli

Jäikö lenkistä gps jälkeä?
Tuolla voisi käydä itsekkin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Jäikö lenkistä gps jälkeä?
> Tuolla voisi käydä itsekkin.



Tiedosto:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_8...w?usp=drivesdk

Suoraan googlemapsin päällä:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=15q...Sw&usp=sharing

----------


## Takamisakari

> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
>  by Optiflow, on Flickr
> Eilen aamulla tuli taas pyörähdettyä paikallisen slalommäen takamaastossa. Keli oli kyllä mahtava. Paljon oli lumiolosuhteet muuttunut parissa päivässä. Ekan kuvan mäessä oli silloin pari päivää sitten melkein samanlainen lumiränni kuin tuossa alemmassa kuvassa.



Nyt näyttää tutulta, nimittäin sama mäkihypyn pyhättö näkyy mökin ikkunasta. Itte olen ajellut satunnaisesti tod näk samoilla mestoilla "takamaastoissa" mutta olis kiva oppia paikallisilta guruilta lisää ajopaikoista. Onko esim. Pykälän suunnalla nyt ajettavaa pläskille?

----------


## Optiflow

> Nyt näyttää tutulta, nimittäin sama mäkihypyn pyhättö näkyy mökin ikkunasta. Itte olen ajellut satunnaisesti tod näk samoilla mestoilla "takamaastoissa" mutta olis kiva oppia paikallisilta guruilta lisää ajopaikoista. Onko esim. Pykälän suunnalla nyt ajettavaa pläskille?



Ei ole tullut siellä suunnalla ajettua talvella. Latu-urathan siellä menee, niiden kunnosta en tiedä. Omat ajot suuntautuu pääsääntöisesti tuohon lähelle Jämsänkoskella Rasuanniemen/Myllymäen/Haaralankangas-alueelle. Himoksen suunta on kaupungin toisella puolella omalta pihalta katsottuna.

----------


## Takamisakari

Ok, eikös Haaralankankaalla pitäisi olla ajettavaa näin talvellakin, joko jonkinlaista kelkkauraa tai spooria? Enskamiehet on varmaan käärmeissään että spoorit pilaantuu jos niissä ajaa fillarilla..

----------


## Optiflow

> Ok, eikös Haaralankankaalla pitäisi olla ajettavaa näin talvellakin, joko jonkinlaista kelkkauraa tai spooria? Enskamiehet on varmaan käärmeissään että spoorit pilaantuu jos niissä ajaa fillarilla..



Joo on, koiran ulkoiluttajat tallaa myös hyviä polkuja sinne. Kelkkaura on varmaankin aika vähän ajettu tänä talvena, en ainakaan ole nähnyt paljoa kelkkoja. Rasuanniemessä on kiva reitti pyörähtää, sinne pääsee jäällä olevaa ulkoilureittiä tai maalla olevaa polkua pitkin. Helppoja löytää, eikä eksymisen vaaraa pitäisi olla jos on jonkinlainen kartta mukana jos ei ole tuttuja paikkoja.

----------


## Takamisakari

Kiitos, se OT:stä, palatkaamme aiheeseen..

----------


## Ideatti

Olispa koko loppu talven tämmöinen keli.   :Cool:

----------


## colli

> Tiedosto:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_8...w?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Suoraan googlemapsin päällä:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15q...Sw&usp=sharing



Kiitos..

----------


## Tonii

Auringonlaskua fiilistelemässä  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Siilinjärven mahtipolkua ja anticlimaxi: https://goo.gl/photos/9Hh6qpFUEDuNxv8x8



Vähän päivityksiä tuohon biohajoavaan hissitolppaan:


Myös tanko vaihtui 15 mm matalammalle taivutettuun. https://goo.gl/photos/rSaiusHijQovkSfi6

----------


## Lare

Kiitos läskille kollegalle jäljestä. Kelpasi ajaa 2.1tuumasella 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## VitaliT

löytyi ehkä miehekkäin fillari teline





  ja pakollinen sohva kuva.

----------


## CubeRider

Muistutellaanpas täälläkin jokatalvisesta *FIILISTELY* tapahtumasta:




_Nyt jo keliennusteita katsellessa voi alkaa varaamaan aikaa ja vahvistamaan päätöstään OSALLISTUA Talvi Tourille:_

*http://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/2017/0...-tampere-2017/*



_Keskustelu aiheesta Foorumilla:_

*http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...Talvi-TdT-2017*




Sekä muistaa käydä merkkaamassa halukkuutensa (viim. Ke 22.2 mennessä) seuran tarjoamiin sämpylöihin sekä keittolounaaseen:

*https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9136487*

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Sohvassakin sama kuosi. Aika hyvä varustelu taukopaikalla. Täällä Kabulissa ei tarvitsisi kärsiä kylmästä lumesta ja pärjää jo trikoilla ja välikelin tossuilla:

----------


## Karhusuo

Oli mukava herätä pyörän vierestä, ja keitellä yhdessä aamukahvit. Arkena tuppaa olemaan noita käytännön esteitä näin avoimeen yhteiselämään. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Screw you... Hyvin pitää ja sai orggiskumitkin käyttöön 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

Löytypä liukas "mäki",  ei tarvinnu kokeilla ajaa ylös tällä kertaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari71

Vaasan Risössä ei lunta eilen:

----------


## Janos86

Tuli käytyä naapurikylässä maisemia katsomassa, kelikin oli kohdallaan vaikka aamulla tihutti vettä ja oli lonkeron harmaata

----------


## Ski

no huh mikä talvi yläkuvissa.... 

Terveisiä Syötteen Kansallispuiston maisemista

----------


## OKS

> no huh mikä talvi yläkuvissa....



Jo vain pitelee "talvea" tuolla etelässä.  :Hymy: 

Tänään kun palailin omalta maastolenkiltäni kohti kotia, niin kohtasin Kemijoen jäällä yhden Rovaniemi150-kisan osanottajan. Saksalainen mies oli suorittamassa 300 kilometrin lenkkiä ja oli juuri aloittanut toisen osuuden. Ensimmäinen osuus oli pituudeltaan noin 140km ja tämä toinen noin 160km eli aika pitkä urakka oli vielä edessä. Tämän vuoden keli- ja ajo-olosuhteet ovat kuitenkin loistavat, joten viime vuotiseen lumipöpperöön verrattuna eteneminen on selvästi helpompaa. Koska ajosuuntamme oli sama, niin ajettiin yhdessä ja saattelin häntä lähes 10km seuraavaksi taukopaikaksi ilmoitetulle laavulle. Canyon Dudella näytti olevan liikkeellä ja alla olivat valkoiset 2XL:ät.

----------


## Jopo81

Jo vain oli luikasta ja pari kilsaa ennen kotia sai vielä alkaa jalkamieheksi, kun takanen päätti puhjeta 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Kovin sattuu erilaisia päiviä tähän talveen. Takanen paikattuna ja lisäruuveilla höystettynä. Ei huolen häivää lumen peittämissä jääränneissä ajellessa 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Väsä

Kylläpä tuntu rullaavan 29:t hyvin läskirengastuksen jälkeen, polut vaan oli hyvin jäisessä kunnossa.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Tuli käytyä tsekkaamassa tämän vuoden jääseinämä Synninlukolta.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kuva ei ole Pohjanmaalta vaan keskeisestä Suomesta, jossa läskeilyn mahdollisuudet ovat kasvaneet eksponentiaalisesti. Jäällä noin sentin lumi, joka ei juuri pistä vastaan mutta tarjoaa huikean pidon.

----------


## CubeRider

Hyvältä näyttää jo nyt tapahtumaan osallistuvien (122) määrä listalla  :Sarkastinen: 


Kunhan vielä viimeisen päivän loppurysäys alkaa


Nipistetään kuitenkin Keskiviikolta tunteja ilmoittautumiseen (= evästarjoiluille) sen verran että klo. 17:01 mennessä nimensä listalle merkanneet ovat sekä 1 että 2 tarjoiluissa mukana ja saavat lähtöselvittelyissä itsellensä Eväskupongin lunastaa listalla olevaa nimimerkkiä vastaan..


(Ke 22.2 klo 17:02 ilmoitan taukopaikoille saapuvan väkimäärän jotta kerkiävät hankkimaan tarpeet)


Tervetuloa fiilistelemään


-Rami

----------


## Jopo81

Se vasta fiilistä nosti, kun tuon mäen ajoin ylös asti. Lumen alla pelkkää jäätä. Made my week 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TTL

[IMG][/IMG]

Levin lumisia polkuja

----------


## Shamus

Lunta taivaan täydeltä...  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

Lapsuuden talvet 60-luvun lopulla olivat juuri tällaisia.

----------


## Oulunjulli

^^ohan tuota lunta kuvattu ja kateltu ja kolattu jo monta kuukautta täällä, mutta pistäs vaihteeksi kokonaisempaa kuvaa tuosta Muklukista.

----------


## Juha Jokila

8 ajopäivää putkeen hiihtolomalla ja tiimaa tullu kerättyä noin 28 h alkaen lumettomilta poluilta ja tänään oli jo liikaa lunta ja ajo erityisen raskasta. Kaikki ylämäet meni työnnellessä.





Viikon kuvat:
https://goo.gl/photos/16G9TLR5JkhFx8829

----------


## JK-

Lahdessa taas talviset maisemat, mukava urbaanikierros takana

----------


## Karhusuo

Jämillä oli mahtava ilma, tuntui ihan talvelta. 18,5 km läskireitti oli avattu.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Täydellinen ilma läskifiilistelyyn. Parin vuoden tauon jälkeen jaksoin pakata paksukaisen ja pyöräilykamat mökille mukaan ja kyllä kannatti. Reilut 4h ja 64km tuli köröteltyä tänään. Huomenna varmaan lisää..

----------


## PK1

^Mikä toi hiilikuitupötkö on tossa keulassa, joku tavarateline?

----------


## Kemizti

> ^Mikä toi hiilikuitupötkö on tossa keulassa, joku tavarateline?



Veikkaus, notta valoteline, Answeriin on muutoin perin v-mäinen saada lamppua suoraan, etenkin jos (ei kuvissa toki, mut esim. Mulla) on joku iso Gps tms. stemmin päällä..

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Veikkaus, notta valoteline, Answeriin on muutoin perin v-mäinen saada lamppua suoraan, etenkin jos (ei kuvissa toki, mut esim. Mulla) on joku iso Gps tms. stemmin päällä..



Veikkaus osui oikeaan. Ainoa fiksu tapa saada valo suoraan eteen päin tuon tangon kanssa.

----------


## Kemizti

Itekin kävin varovasti fiilistelemässä pari kilsaa lähipolkuja upeessa kelissä muksujen kans.. kohta neljä viikkoa sitte lasta-kuntoon murjottu nilkka ei vielä(kään) kestä kunnolla ajamista.. 😒

----------


## Läskiretkeilijä

Pari tilavaa tähyilee merelle

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PK1

> Veikkaus osui oikeaan. Ainoa fiksu tapa saada valo suoraan eteen päin tuon tangon kanssa.



No niinpä tietysti. Vaikka mulla kahdessa pyörässä Answerin stongat onkin, en tuota älynnyt. Garmineille stemmikiinnikkeet ja pimeällä en aja niin ei tarvi valojakaan.

----------


## lehtijussi

Hermojen lepuutusta. Loppumatkasta oikean puoleinen keskiölaakeri menikin sitten pil**n päreiksi... 




Onkohan fillarimessuilla hyviä tarjouksia...

----------


## ytte07

Haet motonetistä laakerit 17,90.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> No niinpä tietysti. Vaikka mulla kahdessa pyörässä Answerin stongat onkin, en tuota älynnyt. Garmineille stemmikiinnikkeet ja pimeällä en aja niin ei tarvi valojakaan.



Itse ajelen kesät/talvet ja päivät/yöt, joten löytyy läskistä/maasturista ja käyttöcrossarista samanlaiset telineet. Tuo answerin 20/20 on kyllä 5/5 tanko  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Smigi

Mistäs, Sotanorsu, tuollaista valotelinettä löytyis ostettavaksi?

----------


## JK-

Huutelen sivusta: oman tilasin @ Aliexpress, on tosin vielä asentamatta

http://s.aliexpress.com/mIjyu2uM

Handlebar Extender nimellä noita löytyy

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Huutelen sivusta: oman tilasin @ Aliexpress, on tosin vielä asentamatta
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/mIjyu2uM
> 
> Handlebar Extender nimellä noita löytyy



Tuolta kiinasta itsekkin tilasin noita.

----------


## OKS

Jokohan tämä on ollut aiemmin esillä?

https://fi-fi.facebook.com/retkeilymediaahola/
Retkeilymedia Aholan facebookista löytyi tämmöinen teksti:

-" Olen läskipyöräilijä, olen rikollinen!
  Tehdessäni läskipyörällä Maanmittauslaitokselle laatutestausta  tarkastin yli 2 000 rakennusta ympäri Suomea. Käytännössä ajoin pyörällä  ja väritin jokaisen tarkastamani rakennuksen kartalle. Väri vaihtui,  jos löysin jonkin virheen ja samalla dokumentoin huomioni kameralla.
  Ajellessani Valkeakoskella eräs ohikulkija lähti perääni. Hän halusi  ottaa minusta kuvan. No, mikäs siinä – olen tottunut läskipyöräni  aiheuttamaan ihmetykseen. Kuvan ottamisen  jälkeen selvisi, että minua kuvattiin rikosilmoitusta varten. Minua  pidettiin murtokohteita kartoittavana varkaana, koska liikuin nimenomaan  fatbikella. Ihmettelin miten paikallinen Columbo on tällaiseen  päätelmään päätynyt. Asiahan oli ihan selvä: edellisenä kesänä  Valkeakoskella oli nähty yksi läskipyörä ja seuraavalla viikolla oli  seudulla tehty murtoja. Eihän syyllinen voinut olla kukaan muu.
  Ehdotan seuraavaan kansainväliseen Fatbike Day -tapahtumaan  läskipyörien kokoontumisajoa Valkeakoskelle. Kun kaikki laittavat vielä  huomioliivit päälle, niin mehän ollaan oikein liivijengiä!"

----------


## Kurapyörä

[IMG][/IMG]

Vaihteeksi urbaania maisemaa läskilenkiltä noidea ainaisten metsä, suo-, tunturi- yms maisemien lomaan! Yllättävän hienot oli polut Helsingin keskuspuistossakin,
kehyskunnasta tulleiden vierailijoidenkin silmin, tosin sääkin suosi mainiosta ja nosti fiiliksen liki kattoon! Kuvan otti Petteri.

----------


## SvaR



----------


## Jopo81

Poluille ei ollut asiaa lumisateiden jälkeen. Enemmän metsätielenkki tänään jäsen petek:in kanssa.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mokka

Syöte MTB Winteristä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Nätti keli oli

----------


## Laerppi



----------


## jcool

Nyt ei Syöte MTB Winter 2017 -tapahtumasta tullut valokuvausreissua, mutta jäipähän kamera yhdessä kohtaa valokuvamoodille :-)
ja videota...

----------


## Jopo81

Kävinpä noilla loskaisilla poluilla ajelemassa toista tuntia. Kamalassa kunnossa ovat, mutta mukavaa oli ja hiki tuli. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Etelässä on vihdoinkin kelkkareitin talvikunnostus suoritettu. Varokaakin ettette pilaa baanaa...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## eetu.sulo

> Etelässä on vihdoinkin kelkkareitin talvikunnostus suoritettu. Varokaakin ettette pilaa baanaa...



Ei kai tämä vaan ole Köyliöstä? 


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Märkää ja mukavaa. Loskaa, kuraa ja jäätä. Onneksi on pitävät renkaat🤣

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Iglumies

Kuivaa, pientä pakkasta ja pitoa olis, mutta kylkiluu on sitä mieltä, ettei kummemmin fiilistellä.

----------


## Mika K

Ompas vähänlaisesti lunta siellä etelässä.

Tänään oli Syötteellä välillä aika vaikeeta. Tosin aika hyvin oli reitit saatu auki kuiteskin Syötteellä sen parin viime päivän 30cm lumisateen jälkeen, vaikka jyrkemmät ylämäet piti tunkata. Just sellainen samettinen lumikerros päällä, missä ei oikein pitoa tuumannut olla ja jauhoi vaan. Läski(t) liikkui reilu 5h ja palauttava sauna, olunen ja ruoka kruunas.

----------


## artzi

> Ei kai tämä vaan ole Köyliöstä? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Juu,kävin taas salaa pörräämässä noilla teidän hienoilla baanoilla. Paikoitellen jäätävän liukasta ilman nastoja   :Cool:

----------


## Shamus



----------


## OKS

^ Komeaa talvipäivää Turun suunnalla. Samoin täälläkin, pari tuntia vierähti Ounasvaaran talvireiteillä. Miesten viiskymppinen Lahdessa kuitenkin houkutteli maastosta kotiin tv:n ääreen.

----------


## TheMiklu

Kävimpä Lohtajalla Ohtakarin kiertään.

----------


## macci

Lähimetsä ja kalliot oli aivan A+++ tänään

----------


## hcf

> ^ Komeaa talvipäivää Turun suunnalla. Samoin täälläkin, pari tuntia vierähti Ounasvaaran talvireiteillä. Miesten viiskymppinen Lahdessa kuitenkin houkutteli maastosta kotiin tv:n ääreen.



Samoihin aikoihin jäältä päin kuvattuna  :Hymy:  Meinas alkaa päätä särkeen 3h auringonpaisteessa jäällä

----------


## Tank Driver

Simmottis tänäpänä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Fiilis se on tämäkin. Ainoa paikka kunnolla valkonen.

Ja tästä klassikko maisemasta on jotain hävinnyt kuvan etualalta.

----------


## tinke77

Oli fiilistä

----------


## TheMiklu

Saloisten Reipas järjesti hiihtosuunnistuksen SM-kisat viikonloppuna Raahessa. 
Nyt sitten meidät pyöräilijätkin toivoteltiin tervetulleiksi ajelemaan reittejä. Eihän sitä uraa ole ku 70 kilsaa ristiin rastiin ja ympärillä muuta reitistöä. 

Kyllä nyt kelepaa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Ajoin kivelle  saakeli et on loistobanaa jäällä ja metsissä tällä hetkellä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JaHi

Vanhankaupunginselkä

----------


## Shamus

Jääpaloja...

----------


## jakkok

Nyt sää hellii!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

polkujen avausta 😂 ✌ välill tunkattiin myös. .mutta muuten hyvä ajaa. .

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Se on taas tämä aika vuodesta!

----------


## jakoivuniemi

Olihan taas hienoa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lehtijussi

Kuvituskuva viimeöiselle unelle. Helkatin herätyskello...

----------


## yannara

Edit pois edit pois
 edit pois

----------


## a-o

Tänään oli kyllä surkia keli, vaan silti oli kiva polkea Utsuvaaran baanoja!

----------


## DDx2

Utsuvaarassa näyttää olevan maltillisesti lunta.

----------


## dxteri

Polut loistavassa kunnossa mies vaan ei ole nii loisto kunnossa mutta siltikin hauskaa oli rymytä polkuja läpi  

Lunta on tarpeeksi, välillä liikaakin kun eksyy polulta. Hanki valitettavasti ei vielä kanna mutta ehken kohta 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JK-

Aamulla nastarenkaat oli enemmän kuin tarpeen, järjettömän hyvin toimi nuo D5 

Aika vauhdikas lenkki siis takana

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## jcool

Tänään oli Oulujoen jälle laskeutunut koneita :-)

----------


## Moska

Aikoinaan olin lennättämässä lennokkia järvenjäällä, niin vierelle laskeutui pienkone. Tuli katsomaan minun lennokkia 😃

----------


## Jopo81

Tänään lenkillä tuli vastaan geokätkö ja vanhaa rautaa komia koppi tehty kätkölle ja pieni kassakaappi sisällä myös 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

Fiilistä oli, polkuja ei..

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## Ski

Tunnelmia Syötteeltä

----------


## OKS

> 



Onko villasukka tuossa pullon päällä lämpöeristeenä, näyttää vähän siltä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

> Onko villasukka tuossa pullon päällä lämpöeristeenä, näyttää vähän siltä?



Siinä on kaksi "urheilusukkaa" 0,5l termoksen ympärillä. Ei pysy muuten pullo kunnolla telineessä, kun on halkaisijaltaan vähän pienempi, kuin perus muovipullo. Toimii myös lisäeristeenä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## caddis

Hyvin kulki  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^^Tossa voi tehdä myös sen että ostaa vaikka Biltsusta halvan juomapullon ja leikkaa sen poikki sopivasta kohdasta ja tunkee termoksen sisään ja teippiä liitoskohtaan.  Tulee samalla sopiva pykälä josta lukittuu telineeseen. Antaa myös vähän suojaa kolhuilta ja on helpompi putsata kuin sukat.

----------


## Jopo81

> ^^Tossa voi tehdä myös sen että ostaa vaikka Biltsusta halvan juomapullon ja leikkaa sen poikki sopivasta kohdasta ja tunkee termoksen sisään ja teippiä liitoskohtaan.  Tulee samalla sopiva pykälä josta lukittuu telineeseen. Antaa myös vähän suojaa kolhuilta ja on helpompi putsata kuin sukat.



Pari uutta pulloa ostettava kesäksi, niin täytyypä koittaa tuotakin kikkaa vanhalla pullolla 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Tulipa tollastakin kokeiltua ekaa kertaa ikinä. Melko hauskaa puuha ja yllättävän rankkaa myös 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

aika keväinen alkaa olla



80% reitistä nastat olis ollut nastat mutta ilmankin pysyi hengissä
huomenna silti nastat

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Pexxi

> ^^Tossa voi tehdä myös sen että ostaa vaikka Biltsusta halvan juomapullon ja leikkaa sen poikki sopivasta kohdasta ja tunkee termoksen sisään ja teippiä liitoskohtaan.  Tulee samalla sopiva pykälä josta lukittuu telineeseen. Antaa myös vähän suojaa kolhuilta ja on helpompi putsata kuin sukat.



Itse pistin teippiä katkaistun pullon sisäpuolelle niin termari pysyy siellä ja sen saa poiskin niin voi käyttää pelkästäänkin. Olen nähnyt nahkaisenkin version suojuksesta.

----------


## Jopo81

Siel oli talvea ja kevättä sikinsokin pitkin metsiä. Ja pirullisen liukasta paikoitellen. Kivaa ja kevyttä kuitenkin 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

Olipa tänään teräsbaanat Syötteellä...paitsi Ahmatuvalta eteenpäin kantoi tuore kelkan jälki just ja just. 4.8'' Jumbo piti olla jo ihan lussuna. Kaveri ajoi yllättäen pienemmällä 4.5'':lla Barbegazilla erinomaisesti!

----------


## Hampiisi

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## star trek



----------


## hcf

AI että ku näyttää iso-syöte kutsuvalta.

----------


## lehtijussi

Huomenna taas...

----------


## Takazumi

[IMG]

Toivottavasti huomenna on samanlaiset kelit kuin torstaina. Työmatka sujui osan matkaa Oulujokea pitkin.

----------


## Jopo81

Fiilisteltiin petek:in kanssa maantielenkki läskeillä. Välikahvit haminassaikinä oo ajanu noin kovaa puksulla. Trackeri väitti keskariksi 20,9km/h matkaa tuli 42km.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

Viikonlopun pölhöilyt.

----------


## Antza44

Munat sai kyytiä.

----------


## artzi

Samaan aikaan toisaalla...

Jäätävää menoa Ulvilassa.



Neulasbaanaa Yyterin rantametsässä.

----------


## VitaliT

[QUOTE=Tank Driver;2647782]Viikonlopun pölhöilyt.









kun mikään ei riita
  ainakin kiekoen teipistä +10 respektiä. 
  mistä saa semmoisia (kahden kekoon setti kitos)

----------


## Odottakaa

> ainakin kiekoen teipistä +10 respektiä. 
>   mistä saa semmoisia (kahden kekoon setti kitos)



MCarbonilta tilaat kehät, niin saat tarratkin sovittua: http://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/21204...-hiilikuitukeh  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

Jaa tämmöset



Vai tämmöset vai molemmat?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jääränniä riitti tänään sellaset 27 km.

----------


## VitaliT

> MCarbonilta tilaat kehät, niin saat tarratkin sovittua: http://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/21204...-hiilikuitukeh



  omistan jo kaksi kierosta semmoisia toista pelkästään teippien takia perse ie kestä.
  Mutis perske avaa jo kehä tarra kauppa.
   ostan 4 setiä (:

  tanki prkle lopeta jo mä en jaksa ennä kudeta kerta peräkäin
 .

----------


## tinke77

Ihan tyhmää oli...

----------


## Shamus

Kesti se...

----------


## jcool

Syöte maanantaina...

----------


## jcool



----------


## debelici

> Syöte maanantaina...



Ylihuomenna tuonne, mahtaako olla reitit miten pehmeitä jo? Yöpakkasia tosin on kait luvassa...

----------


## Timppa H

Aamupäivällä kesti mopollakin ajella.

----------


## mutanaama

> omistan jo kaksi kierosta semmoisia toista pelkästään teippien takia perse ie kestä.
>   Mutis perske avaa jo kehä tarra kauppa.
>    ostan 4 setiä (:
> 
>   tanki prkle lopeta jo mä en jaksa ennä kudeta kerta peräkäin
>  .



Laita mulle sähköpostia kari[ät]mcarbon.fi, ja toiveet väristä, tekstityylistä ja lukumäärästä, niin välitän sen Herra Tarramestarille.

----------


## Jopo81

Kevät tulee kohisten ja alkaa kymijoessakin taas vettä riittämään
Outoa ajella, kun poluilla on juuret esillä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tonii

Polut kovat ja pitoa on! Luntakin riittämiin, ei tästä lajista voi olla pitämättä  :Hymy:

----------


## Human Traffic

Aika alastonta alkaa olemaan Etelässä. Hieno keli oli aamulla ajella. Nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vapa

Tänään oli hyvä keli fiilistellä. Nippanappa hanki kantoi.

----------


## OKS

> Polut kovat ja pitoa on! Luntakin riittämiin, ei tästä lajista voi olla pitämättä



Ei ole joulupukki vielä hermostunut, kun siellä kotiluolansa päällä rymistelette?  :Vink:

----------


## JK-

Lapakistolla oli melkoisen liukasta: uutta lunta sentti pari jäisten polkujen päällä..
Nättiä maisemaakin kyllä

----------


## dxteri

Ai että, tätä on odotettu. Vihdoin hanki kantoi minunkin elopainon  loistava lenkki


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonii

> Ei ole joulupukki vielä hermostunut, kun siellä kotiluolansa päällä rymistelette?



Ei ole vielä murahdellut, ajellaan nätisti!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tmk88



----------


## TheMiklu

Läskijunailtiin tänään. Huikee keli!


Sama videona: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOMeNfbcfHM

----------


## Jopo81

Lokareista huolimatta märkää oli. Ihan oikeeta vettä satoi. Seurana ajossa petek. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tctic

> Läskijunailtiin tänään. Huikee keli!
> 
> Sama videona: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOMeNfbcfHM



Ihmettelinkin lauantaina, että kovin monta läskipyörää on mennyt kyseisiä polkuja. Ajelin iltapäivällä samat polut Honganpalosta altaantielle Fatboylla.

----------


## OKS

Tätä ei voi olla fiilistelemättä. Asenne kohdallaan.   :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Pikkuhiljaa alkaa taas henki kulkea viikonlopun henkeäsalpaavien maisemien jälkeen. Oulanka, tuo Suomen Alaska, tarjosi taas parastaan!

----------


## HC Andersen

a-o:lla hienoa settiä

----------


## a-o

> a-o:lla hienoa settiä



Kiitoksia. Kuvat eivät kyllä pysty kertomaan tuon alueen hienoutta! Hiljaisuus ja maisemien kauneus pitää kokea itse.

Puistossa ei viikonlopun aikana näkynyt muita ihmisiä. Ainoastaan luontokeskuksen ympäristössä oli liikkujia.

----------


## zipo

Piikkiturkki ilman sisustaa,oisko ollut ketun ravintona?

----------


## Monttu90



----------


## TheMiklu

Työmatkalla sattu useampi mutka matkaan ku hanki kantoi miestä ja pyörää. Ei ihan joka paikassa mutta melkein!

----------


## debelici

Syötteellä on lunta vielä...

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## debelici

Taistellen Ahmatuvalle  :Hymy: 



Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Selvitysmies

> Kiitoksia. Kuvat eivät kyllä pysty kertomaan tuon alueen hienoutta! Hiljaisuus ja maisemien kauneus pitää kokea itse.
> 
> Puistossa ei viikonlopun aikana näkynyt muita ihmisiä. Ainoastaan luontokeskuksen ympäristössä oli liikkujia.



Tämä tuntuu olevan tilanne tuolla aina talvisin  :Hymy:  Kävitkö Ristikallion Pitkäluolaa katsomassa? Ensi viikko lomaa, tekisi mieli kokeilla pääsisikö Juuma-Hautajärvi-Keroharjunreitti-Juuma-lenkin ajamaan. Onko kenelläkään tietoa onko Keroharjunreitillä ollut mitään liikettä vai onko ihan ummessa?

----------


## a-o

> Tämä tuntuu olevan tilanne tuolla aina talvisin  Kävitkö Ristikallion Pitkäluolaa katsomassa? Ensi viikko lomaa, tekisi mieli kokeilla pääsisikö Juuma-Hautajärvi-Keroharjunreitti-Juuma-lenkin ajamaan. Onko kenelläkään tietoa onko Keroharjunreitillä ollut mitään liikettä vai onko ihan ummessa?



Nyt kuulostaa aika HC reitiltä!

Ajoin itse Luontokeskus-Taivalköngäs-Savilampi-Rupakiveltä vielä vähän Hautajärveä kohti (viime viikonloppuna reitti oli auki Hautajärvelle asti, ranger 23.3.). Tästä palasin takaisin ja ajoin Oulangan kanjoni - Venojärvi - puiston rajaa Puikkojärvelle -Vaululampi - Ristikallio - ja huoltoreittiä takaisin Taivalkönkäälle, josta joki jäätä Savilammelle nukkumaan. Ja kyllä pitihän siellä luolassa käydä ihmettelemässä. Edellisellä reissulla ajoin ohi :Vink: 

Joen jäällä kannattaa pysytellä merkkikeppien välissä, sillä siellä täällä näkyy jo reikiä jäässä.

Savottakämppä - Jäkälämutka on kyllä ihan timantti reitti! Ja molemmista päistä etsivä löytää aika hienoja pätkiä. Internettipyöräillessä löysin molempiin päihin mukavat jatkot (luontokeskus/Saunavaara). Voisit jopa skouttailla rengasreittiä välille Luontokeskus Juuma...

----------


## HanJuh

Nyt oli polulla isäntä, eikä siellä läskit silmille hypi.



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzv...w?usp=drivesdk



Linkki videoon alla jos toimisikin vaikka.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzv...w?usp=drivesdk

Eipä taida näkyä.


*Juha

----------


## Swatsi

> Nyt oli polulla isäntä, eikä siellä läskit silmille hypi.
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzv...w?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Linkki videoon alla jos toimisikin vaikka.
> ...



Hyvin näkyy, pitää vain ladata tiedosto. Joo ei parane hyppiä 😂 Varmaan hieno tilanne ollu.

----------


## HanJuh

Hyvä kun näkyy. Joo hienoa oli ja hankalaa kun pakeni, kuvasi ja talutti peruuttamalla läskiä jäällä.
Pitää näköjään lisätä joku kuva, että Tapatalk näyttää tekstin.


*Juha

----------


## hcf

> Nyt oli polulla isäntä, eikä siellä läskit silmille hypi.
> 
> *Juha



Oho aika kuumottava tilanne  :Leveä hymy: 
En oo metsoja nähny ku vilaukselta ku ne on pölähtäny pakoon jostain puun takaa. Näköjään ne puolustaa reviiriäänki.

----------


## OKS

> Nyt oli polulla isäntä, eikä siellä läskit silmille hypi.
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzv...w?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Linkki videoon alla jos toimisikin vaikka.
> ...







> Hyvin näkyy, pitää vain ladata tiedosto. Joo ei parane hyppiä  Varmaan hieno tilanne ollu.



Näkyy hyvin linkkiä klikkaamalla. Olisiko mahdollista saada video ilman musiikkia, kuulisi paremmin ukon kommentit häiritsijälle.

----------


## HanJuh

> Näkyy hyvin linkkiä klikkaamalla. Olisiko mahdollista saada video ilman musiikkia, kuulisi paremmin ukon kommentit häiritsijälle.



Yleisön pyynnöstä

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzv...w?usp=drivesdk

Tuossa on nyt koko 3 min ja kuuluu samalla pakeneminenkin ryteikössä.
Polku oli niin jäässä, että olis voinut kaatua.


*Juha

----------


## Roiala

:Cool:   Hieno kohtaaminen

----------


## Ideatti

Pitkästä aikaa muisti ottaa kuvankin lenkiltä. Harmi vain, kun aurinko oli laskeutumassa kuvaa ottaessa.

----------


## harmis

> Oho aika kuumottava tilanne 
> En oo metsoja nähny ku vilaukselta ku ne on pölähtäny pakoon jostain puun takaa. Näköjään ne puolustaa reviiriäänki.



Eipä ne taida juurikaan reviiriään puolustella. Tällä metsolla on hormonit sekoittanut pään. On metsojen soidinaika ja tappelukumppani pitää saada. Jos sellaista ei löydy lajitovereista niin tappelupukariksi kelpaa vaikka läskipyöräilijä  :Vink:

----------


## HanJuh

Soidinhan se pään sekoittaa kaikilla miehillä.
Jostain luin, että erityisesti pännii jos on hyvät aluevaltaus, mutta naiset puuttuu.

*Juha

----------


## Takazumi

Alkaa pikkuhiljaa Oulujoen pyöräilyt olla tältä talvelta ohi. Mukava pakkasaamu tänään ja vielä rantoja pitkin pääsi etenemään.

----------


## OKS

> Soidinhan se pään sekoittaa kaikilla miehillä.
> Jostain luin, että erityisesti pännii jos on hyvät aluevaltaus, mutta naiset puuttuu.
> 
> *Juha



Menee ohi varsinaisen aiheen, mitähän ukkometto tykkäisi tästä "haastajasta" ?

----------


## mutanaama

Söisi tollasen pikkulinnun aamupalaksi

----------


## Antza44

Päivällä oli mieli synkähkö. Oikeat lääkkeet autoi. Huikeeta keliä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Uuuuuuukkometsooooooon!

----------


## Blackborow

Vielä on talvea jäljellä  :Hymy:

----------


## star trek

Nokian pikkujärvillä ajelemassa.

----------


## Jopo81

Petek:in kanssa taas lenkillä. Kiva katella hienoja lumikuvia, kun täälläpäin kaikki märkää ja pehmeätä ja metsätiet ihan peilijäässä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

Ihan jees keli

----------


## Fat Boy

Eilen oli kaakonkulmalla yksi parhaista läskiajeluistani tähän mennessä. Heti aamusta syöksyin ajamaan, aurinko paistoi ja hanki kantoi. Sopivasti möykkyisillä hakkuuaukoilla oli meloinen lysti ajaa kun kerrankin siellä pääsi etenemään kovaa.. Kova pinta, josta renkaan nappulat juuri menee läpi, tarjoaa muuten järkyttävän pidon ja alkoi pitkässäkin pyörässä olemaan keula kevyenä, vielä jäi tosin varaa.

----------


## Puusilmä

Jokamiehen unelma, siis tuo sauna hyvällä paikalla järven rannassa...

----------


## läskimooses

Aika pehmeetä oli, mutta Iivaara on kyllä ihan ykkösmesta kesät talvet:

----------


## OKS

^ Komiaa mettää ja hyvä alamäki.

Napapiirin maisemissakin vielä oikeastaan täysi talvi ja metsäreitit loistavassa kunnossa. Siellä täällä paistepaikoissa jäätävän liukasta. Lumihanki kimaltaa komeissa väreissä, pieni kuvankäsittely tuo värit hyvin esiin.

----------


## artzi

Tässä olisi...

"uppee kuva liukkaan vihreän sammaleen peittämistä pitkosista 4000 kiinalaisen valaisemassa synkässä pimeässä metsässä klo 5.15" 

...jollei imgur:n tyypit olis suuressa viisaudessaan päättäneet että mobiilikäyttäjien pitää käyttää appsiä. Pitäkää tunkkinne. Appsikiintiö täysi. Pitää etsiä uusi kuvapalvelu jos tuo tosiaan on noin...

----------


## OKS

Aamuinen yritys Napapiirin retkeilyalueen poluille veti vesiperän, sillä eilinen lämmin päivä ja lauha ja sateinenkin yö pehmittivät polut niin, etten uskaltanut ajaa kun lähimmälle laavulle.

----------


## hcf

> Aamuinen yritys Napapiirin retkeilyalueen poluille veti vesiperän, sillä eilinen lämmin päivä ja lauha ja sateinenkin yö pehmittivät polut niin, etten uskaltanut ajaa kun lähimmälle laavulle.



Odotahan sie suosiolla niitä teräshankia  :Vink:  Sit pääsee ihan minne vaa
Näitten lämpimien päivien jälkeen pitäs olla ku pakastuu vähä enemmän. Viikonloppu näyttäs lupaavalta

Itekki tos kävin vähä aamulenkkiä polkkaseen rautiojärvelle päin mutta polut upotti niin käännyin takasi

----------


## OKS

> Odotahan sie suosiolla niitä teräshankia  Sit pääsee ihan minne vaa
> Näitten lämpimien päivien jälkeen pitäs olla ku pakastuu vähä enemmän. Viikonloppu näyttäs lupaavalta



Hieman paremmalta näyttää jatkossa muutaman päivän ajan, pääsiäinenkin saattaisi tarjota hankikelejä ainakin aamuiksi.

----------


## Dalmore

Fiilishän se on tämäkin, nimittäin hyvä fiilis, kesägummit litkuilla alle. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tompula

Samaa fiilistä, Dillet vaihdettu 4.8 Jumpojampoiksi, litkulla tietty...

----------


## JaHi

Etelässä pääsee jo lähes kesäillan fiilikseen.

----------


## hcf

Tätä mahtavuutta ois nyt tarjolla aamulenkeiksi jos yöllä on ollu pakkasta.

----------


## vapa

Yöpakkaset saanut polut hyvään iskuun

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Fatbike-elämän havaintoja osa X: sillä voi ajaa niin pahaan paikkaan että ei pääse kävelemällä pois. Ajoin suolle ja alkoi vastustaa ajaminen joten ajattelin taluttaa (sykkeiden matalalla pitämiseksi) loput. Jalkautuminen aiheutti kuoren läpi putoamisen polvea myöten. Pyörää upotti tuossa vaiheessa ehkä 10cm! Ajamalla piti tulla pois.  onko tässä nyt otettava fätlenkeille vaihtosukat aina mukaan??? Onneksi oli koti lähellä...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> onko tässä nyt otettava fätlenkeille vaihtosukat aina mukaan??? Onneksi oli koti lähellä...



Ei välttämättä, jos hankkii Sealskinzin pitkät sukat vaikka Mcarbonilta.

----------


## hcf

> onko tässä nyt otettava fätlenkeille vaihtosukat aina mukaan??? Onneksi oli koti lähellä...



Kyllä kastu sukat monesti viimekesänä ku joutu jalkautuun kosteikossa.  Goretex kenkien huonopuoli että ne ei valuta vesiäkään pois ja kuivuu  hitaasti. Ei auta sukkien vaihto  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Ei välttämättä, jos hankkii Sealskinzin pitkät sukat vaikka Mcarbonilta.



En kehtaa soittaa Kauppiaalle ennenkuin tilaan ne cuitukiekot ja se taasen odottaa tavoitteellisen painorajan alittamista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## läskimooses

Säärystimet ja 45 nortit on pitänyt jalat hyvin kuivana vaikka tullut pariin kertaan kahlailtua jäiden petettyä.

Parit fiilistelyt eiliseltä:

----------


## läskimooses

Fiilistellään nyt vielä toissapäivänkin reissua  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

Tulihan ne hankikelit tänne napapiirinkin maastoihin.  :Hymy:

----------


## HanJuh

Olisipa etelässäkin...

Lähetetty minun SM-T585 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Kovin on lumetonta. Jäätä siellä täällä. Mukava nelikymppinen ja bonuksena pyörän pesu. Kuraa nimittäin riittää ajoseurana petek.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Talvi on muisto vain...

----------


## Arhipoff

Turhaan mietin missä kunnossa reitit... Tuli kierrettyä kaikki lähisuot

----------


## mni

Viis tuntia enimmäkseen tommosta kurjaa polutonta kalliojumppaa. Ei siinä vauhdit karkaile, mutta voittaa se kotiolot.


Ja välillä soiden ja hakkuiden yli rämpimistä.


No sit alko jo kahvituttamaan noi loputtomat kalliot...


...ja lopulta tuli känkkäränkkä.

----------


## MK16

Märkää ja kurasta oli mutta kyllä kelpas ajella.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

DD kerää tosi vähän kakkua mikä on jees. Pahimmat kelit meilläpäin on tosin vasta tulossa....

----------


## OKS

Pari tuntia hankiajelua, välillä piti keittää kahvit.

----------


## Kemizti

Moninaisia fiiliksiä iltalenkin varrelta.. Tiistaina kuunteleen tulokset magneettikuvasta, että joko nilkkaa uskaltaa alkaa "tosissaan" rasittamaan. Ajotaukoa ~2½kk kohta takana..

----------


## Hampiisi

Ai että, hanki kantoi jäällä ja metsässä. Pääsi ihan missä vain. Ai ettien että. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Kuka mulkero on ollut niin fiiliksissä, ettei ole malttanut pilkkoa yhtään sytykkeitä? Ei sinne erämaahan pidä lähteä ellei osaa käyttätyä  :Vihainen: 





> ...läskipyöräilijät olivat jättäneet vain isoja halkoja tupaan, hankala olisi ollut sytyttää ilman sytytyspaloja...



[klik]

----------


## peruspertti

Tälle reitille ei taideta myydä polkupyöräpaikkoja

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Ai että, hanki kantoi jäällä ja metsässä. Pääsi ihan missä vain.



Hyvinhän tuo hanki kantaa ja mitä lie luvassa, kun tulevien päivien pikkupakkaset kovettavat tämän päivän märät sateet. Ja vielä pääsiäinenkin tulossa juuri sopivasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Swatsi

> Tälle reitille ei taideta myydä polkupyöräpaikkoja
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuohan on vielä hyvässä iskussa 😆 Vitosenhan se kustantais, mutta menkööt tämän kerran 😉

----------


## a-o

> Kuka mulkero on ollut niin fiiliksissä, ettei ole malttanut pilkkoa yhtään sytykkeitä? Ei sinne erämaahan pidä lähteä ellei osaa käyttätyä 
> 
> 
> 
> [klik]



Ei kait tämä porukka http://www.jankopka.cz/category/akce...edice-laponsko

----------


## hcf

> Hyvinhän tuo hanki kantaa ja mitä lie luvassa, kun tulevien päivien pikkupakkaset kovettavat tämän päivän märät sateet. Ja vielä pääsiäinenkin tulossa juuri sopivasti.



Puuteria on hangen päällä joten meno meni vähä hankalemmaksi. Tuuli myös pukannu notkot lumen peittoon niin saattaa yllättää. Pöyliövaaran päällä ja takana olevilla hakkuu aukoilla kävin ajeleen. Välillä myös loppuu kantoki.

----------


## OKS

> Puuteria on hangen päällä joten meno meni vähä hankalemmaksi. Tuuli myös pukannu notkot lumen peittoon niin saattaa yllättää. Pöyliövaaran päällä ja takana olevilla hakkuu aukoilla kävin ajeleen. Välillä myös loppuu kantoki.



Uutta lunta tuli tosiaankin sen verran runsaasti, että se saattaa hautoa alla olevan kovan lumen pehmeämmäksi.

----------


## Marsusram

Ei pääse enää oikaisemaan, vaikka keveitä ajattelis.

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## Iglumies

T-itamiinia!

----------


## JackOja

^^ hienon värinen!

Onko se F-torilta (ite pähkäilin tovin siellä tyrkytettyä Sandmania)?

----------


## zipo

Jaahas, heti kun vanha B kuitu muuttaa eteläiselle kehätie alueelle niin tilalle ostetaan metallia.
Ihan jees fläsä paitsi toi tolppa ja takavaihtajan vaijeri vaakaputkessa,dremelillä auki ja kuori täyspitkäsi.
Solis siinä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Thomsoniittiä ei saanut 30.9 koossa puolen päivän varoajalla. Jos siis tolpan teksti häiritsee, se ahistaa muakin ja asetoonipullo odottaa pajalla. Jos taas tolpan mitta näyttää pahalta niin tähän kohtaan iso "Niinpä." Mä vaan olen. 

Jaska, tohon hintaan ei pähkäillä.

----------


## VitaliT

kylä on hieno sandmani, näytä vain jotenkin kapealta.

----------


## zipo

TD.Jep toi tolpan logo hymyilyttää jostain syystä

----------


## Tank Driver

> kylä on hieno sandmani, näytä vain jotenkin kapealta.



Täytyy ottaa kuva siskoksista vierekkäin jossain kohtaa. Sändmään on ikäänkuin 26++.





> TD.Jep toi tolpan logo hymyilyttää jostain syystä



Joo, hätäpäiten tehty ratkaisu. Klampissa sitä vastoin lukee...



Edit: Nippelissä oli myynnissä Helkama-brändättyjä avaruudettimia

----------


## a-o

Ylläksen reitit upeassa kunnossa! Vielä ehtii ajamaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Täällä alkaa vihdoin kivet ja juuret erottua maasta

----------


## VitaliT

paikoillaan on jo täysi kesä fiilikset, paitsi varpaat jääty kesä tossuilla (:

mitään ei oo ikuista

----------


## JumboJim

Ilvesreitti. On niillä hienot polut täällä...

----------


## zeppo

Hankipyöräilyä Virpiniemessä, vähän epätodellinen olo kun voi ajella ihan missä vaan. Nelisen tuntia tuli möyrittyä ja hauskaa oli. Hyvin pärjäsi 3.8 leveillä renkailla kunhan tiputti paineet 0.2-0.3 bar tienoolle. 

Olispa tuo lumi jäänyt satamatta niin vauhtiakin olis piisannu.

Edit: Säälittävän pieni kuva, en osaa driven kautta tehä isommaksi....

----------


## Puusilmä

"Jotain uutta, jotain vanhaa."  Kuusi-koistin maja Kallavedellä.

----------


## Hampiisi

Kainuussa myös täydellinen hankikanto. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Edit: Säälittävän pieni kuva, en osaa driven kautta tehä isommaksi....



Pieni on kuva, ei näy mitään.  :Vink:

----------


## Jopo81

Yöpakkasen kovettamat polut oli kyllä nopeita ajaa. Saatanan kylmä siellä vaan meinas olla. Petek:in kanssa taas viikottainen fiilistely heitetty.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

kelpo hankikanto

----------


## misopa



----------


## Lauttis

Pikku pakkanen, välillä meinasi tulla lunta, kuusi koristeltu, siis pääsiäinen.

----------


## Arhipoff

Olipa taas  

Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Kyllä tämmöistäkin nyt just ajaa, jollei tunkattavaa löydy. Tosin löytyihän sitäkin sitten...

----------


## Wipe

Hankikeli vei uusiin paikkoihin ja suon reunalta löytyi kivenmurikka, jonka maanmyllerrys on aikoinaan siihen pyöräyttänyt.

----------


## MARA84

20km kestohangilla kävin ajeleen tänään sununtaina aamupäivällä auringon paisteessa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Olipa taas  
> 
> Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Niinpä. On se yllättävää, että tuollakin joillakin sukkahousut kiristää.

----------


## jakkok

Ruosteen poistoa + akryylipintaa kilikalipurkista chargen kylkeen ja kyllä kelpas taas ajaa kestohangilla

----------


## macci



----------


## Jopo81

Kelepaa olla 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## WetWillie

Upea aamu Porvoossa.


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tual

Fiilistelyä Lapissa


Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Puuteria on hangen päällä joten meno meni vähä hankalemmaksi. Tuuli myös pukannu notkot lumen peittoon niin saattaa yllättää. Pöyliövaaran päällä ja takana olevilla hakkuu aukoilla kävin ajeleen. Välillä myös loppuu kantoki.



Tuosta lainauksesta huomasin, että viestissä mukana joku kuvakin, valitettavasti ei näy. Tänään kävin ajelemassa tuolla samoissa maastoissa ja taisin löytää muutaman päivän takaiset jälkesi. Nuo metsät o(li)vat lapsuuden ja varhaisnuoruuden retki- ja seikkailumetsiä. Hakkuitahan tuolla on ollut aiemminkin, mutta nyt on näköjään hakattu Pöyliövaaran ja Raatovaaran väli koko matkalta. Se siitä metsästä. Hankikanto todella hyvä, puuteria hangen päällä 3-15cm. Aika sileät 4,8" JJ LS:t alla, joten välillä pito loppui ihan kokonaan. Lyhyt videopätkä päivän ajelusta.

----------


## hcf

> Tuosta lainauksesta huomasin, että viestissä mukana joku kuvakin, valitettavasti ei näy.



Ai hitsi. Taidampa unohtaa tuon googlen kuvien käytön. Ne muka näkyy omilla koneilla mut taidan olla jollain tasolla kirjautuneena palveluun

----------


## jcool

Oulussa merellä - kuva kertokoon fiiliksen:

----------


## jcool

^Videolla merellä ajo...

----------


## PK1

Laihaläskillä liikkeellä. Yhtäkaikki, hieno keli, hieno fiilis.

----------


## star trek

Mustavuori. Tampere

----------


## Jopo81

Santalahden kierros petek:in kanssa. Komia keli kerrassaan 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

Aurinkoinen 40km polkujumppa @ Pieksämäki.

----------


## Ideatti

Alkaa jo olemaan sen verran lämpimät kelit, ettei lumi kanna juuri ollenkaan metsässä pyöräilyyn. Kohta alle kesärenkaat ja odotteleen kesäisempiä kelejä  :Hymy:

----------


## Puusilmä



----------


## OKS

Napapiirillä ollaan vielä kaukana ^ noista Puusilmän maisemista.

----------


## Köfte

^ Samaa lonkeronharmaata ikävyyttä pari sataa km alempanakin.
Kaiva niille kurkipoloilsille sammakkoja välipalaksi, kiitos.
Tulossa ovat keleistä huolimatta :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Riv därifron!
Vähänkö rullaa paremmin kuin läski hangessa ja kukkaset puski tienlaidassa tänään. Ja tämä siis Suomen Kabulin laitamailla Mietoisissa.

----------


## Jopo81

Auringonlaskun fiilistä kymijoella. Kyllä maistui ilta-ajo pitkästä aikaa.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

Viime viikon reissulta

----------


## OKS

Vielä on ajohankia jäljellä.

----------


## hcf

> Vielä on ajohankia jäljellä.



Kävitkös mihin aikaan? Lämpiää tuo ilma jo niin nopeesti että ei kerkee pakkasella olla kauaa aamusta.

----------


## OKS

> Kävitkös mihin aikaan? Lämpiää tuo ilma jo niin nopeesti että ei kerkee pakkasella olla kauaa aamusta.



Lähdin kotoa aamulla kahdeksan aikaan ja takaisin olin kymmenen maissa, tuota hankiajoa ehkä välillä 8.15 - 9.30. Hieman pitempäänkin olisi vielä voinut ajella, mutta aika nopeastihan sää tänään lämpeni. Jokohan oli viimeinen kerta näillä lumilla?

----------


## Arhipoff

Olipa hyvät, ei niin perinteiset "vappuajot"

----------


## OKS

^ Varsin talvista on noissa Arhipoffinkin maisemissa.

----------


## Jopo81

Toissapäivänä ajeltiin petek:in kanssa tuulisessa kelissä.
Tänään parin muun kaverin kanssa hiukka paremmassa kelissä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## S.S

Tällainen runko rantautui jokunen päivä sitten edellisen -14 Muklukin tilalle, runkokoko päivittyi myös samalla S -> M. Tästä on hyvä lähteä speksailemaan...

----------


## Jopo81

Siel olis kymin metsissä projektia tarjoolla jollekin 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Human Traffic

Vapunpäivän avokallio fiilistelyjä. Ihan jeesh..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mocoma

Taisi OKS:n jäljet tulla vastaan lauantaina, kun kävin itsekkin ajelemassa.  10.00-11.30 Rullasin hakea pitkin, mutta aurinko sulatti hankea vauhdilla ja  loppumetreillä meinasi hanki loppua. 14.00 jälkeen kävin vielä  lumikenkäilemässä ja silloin jo lumikenkäkin meni hangesta läpi..

Sunnuntai aamu näyttäisi olevan seuraava teräshanki / Auringonpaiste keli.

----------


## Marsusram

> Vapunpäivän avokallio fiilistelyjä. Ihan jeesh..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maisemat niin kuin Kopparnääsissä, jossa pitäisikin käydä jossakin välissä..

----------


## Human Traffic

> Maisemat niin kuin Kopparnääsissä, jossa pitäisikin käydä jossakin välissä..



Mä tiesin että sä tunnistat kyllä paikan  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

Onko tää satula minimissä liian suurella rungolla ajaminen joku uusi muoti vai?

----------


## stumpe

> Onko tää satula minimissä liian suurella rungolla ajaminen joku uusi muoti vai?



Jotkut, minä myös, tykkäävät ajaa jäykkäperäpyörää suurimman osan putkelta metsässä, ei ole kauheesti väliä silloin onko satula juuri optimikorkeudessa.

----------


## OKS

> Taisi OKS:n jäljet tulla vastaan lauantaina, kun kävin itsekkin ajelemassa.  10.00-11.30 Rullasin hakea pitkin, mutta aurinko sulatti hankea vauhdilla ja  loppumetreillä meinasi hanki loppua. 14.00 jälkeen kävin vielä  lumikenkäilemässä ja silloin jo lumikenkäkin meni hangesta läpi..
> 
> Sunnuntai aamu näyttäisi olevan seuraava teräshanki / Auringonpaiste keli.



No jopas sattui, jos olimme samoilla seuduilla. Itse kiertelin näitä maisemia. Talvi näyttää tosiaankin kiristävän otettaan tulevana viikonloppuna, joten ehkäpä hankikeliäkin löytyy. Lauantaina täytyy käydä suorittamassa ja palelemassa Tornien taisto, mutta sunnuntaina voisi vielä yrittää pyörällä hangille.

----------


## Jopo81

Synttärilenkki meni melkein putkeen 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Arhipoff

Vielä hanki kantaa hyvin. 
Varjopuolena tässä on että kapearenkaisella ei liene maastoon asiaa ennen juhannusta...

----------


## hcf

> Vielä hanki kantaa hyvin.



Ei kantanu ainakaan rovaniemellä. Tomerana muka heräsin 07 ja lähin kokeileen mutta uppos suohon ja kengät kastu  :Leveä hymy: 
Oli kyllä hangetki kadonnu tuolta missä kävin yrittään. No jos ensyönä pakastus enemmän ja kävis kokeileen jossai suojasemmassa paikassa

----------


## OKS

> Ei kantanu ainakaan rovaniemellä. Tomerana muka heräsin 07 ja lähin kokeileen mutta uppos suohon ja kengät kastu 
> Oli kyllä hangetki kadonnu tuolta missä kävin yrittään. No jos ensyönä pakastus enemmän ja kävis kokeileen jossai suojasemmassa paikassa



Kävin myös aamulla ajelemassa, mutta en sitten kuitenkaan yrittänyt hangille, kun näyttivät niin kantamattomilta.

----------


## lehtijussi

Huoh... se on taas arki edessä.

----------


## Roiala

Kevään viimeinen nastarengas läski reissuu, vakio "kuntolenkin" ajoin n 12psi paineilla xl snowshoe renkailla. 
Vaki lenkki joka menee 29:llä 50min niin läskillä asfaltilla 1h10 min. Sykkeet korkeammalla kuin 29 lenkillä yleensä. 

Se on kunnon kuntopyörä tuo läski

----------


## Optiflow

Kävin eilen kattomassa ja otin pari kuvaakin JämsäMTB2017-kisasta. Kaksi henkilöä oli uskaltanut lähteä mukaan ajamaan kisaan läskeillä! Nuo kaksi olikin oman läskin lisäksi ainoat mitkä näin tapahtumassa.

----------


## hcf

No vähän hankia löyty ounasvaaralta. Kantavia ja vähemmän kantavia. Yhen tangon ylityksen tein nätisti loikalla jaloilleen ku eturengas uppos. Oli sen verran hidas vauhti. Aamupala kahvin kera tuli nautiskeltua väiskin laavulla

----------


## OKS

> No vähän hankia löyty ounasvaaralta. Kantavia ja vähemmän kantavia. Yhen tangon ylityksen tein nätisti loikalla jaloilleen ku eturengas uppos.



Onpas siellä vielä reilusti lunta.

----------


## zipo

Joustokeulalla ja uudella stongalla takapihalla.

----------


## Jeremtb

Pikkuhiljaa alkaa täältä Oulustakin lumet lähtemään, niin nyt on hyvä hetki muistella vielä kunnon talvisia läskipyörä lenkkejä.
Tässä pätkää hiihtolomalta Syötteeltä:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uEZ2ytjMKlI

----------


## px

Köröttelin tänään Kittilästä Kilpisjärvelle, tavoitteena yrittää polkea  huomenna Haltille. Paikallisen maastopyöräilyäkin harrastavan oppaan mukaan sinne ei  kuitenkaan pääse edes kelkalla tuoreen lumimyrskyn jäljiltä, joten  polkasin sitten kostoksi Saanan päälle. Onneksi ilta-aurinko lievensi  hieman pahinta vitutusta  :Vink: 
#kylläsekesävielätulee

----------


## tinke77

No huh huh, nyt on komeeta!  👍

----------


## Jopo81

Miltei kesäisen tuntuista. Ei edes lunta satanut 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Timppa H

Fiilistä; Maxxin sähkötäysjoustoläski bongattu Oriveden ABC:llä Mastodontti -keulalla  :Nolous:

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr


 by Optiflow, on Flickr


 by Optiflow, on Flickr

Kävin tänään seikkailemassa läskillä läheisillä ryöneillä. Ilmeisesti supi on tallannut alueen reunat pieniä polkuja täyteen. Tähän alkupäähän pystyi jopa laskeutumaan pyörällä, yleensä reunojen rinteet on paljon jyrkempiä ja kaatuneita puita on sikinsokin edessä.

----------


## JK-

Jotenkin tuntuu tuo ketjulinja ahdistavan, jokin diy maasto-ovaali taisi mennä päälle...  

Onneksi kotia ei ole kuin reilu 10km metsää: linnut laulaa, aurinko paistaa ja vtutaa: kyllä, nyt on tooodella hyvä fiilis   

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## A.R

^Hän kohtasi kovenpansa,oliko reisi vai kovakivi?

----------


## JK-

Sekä ja että. Ylämäessä vetopäällä pikkaisen kolahti.. 

Tuo kiinaratas oli huomattavasti kevyempi kuin nyt tilalle asentamani kisanaama: ei siis pääse reisillä keulimaan 


Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

:Vink:

----------


## mahead

Joutuuko tuota ottaa usein irti roskien ja rasvasotkun puhdistamiseksi? Vois kuvitella että tuonne menny hiekka tykkäis jäädä rohisemaan, mutta toimiiko se teoretisointeja paremmin?

----------


## zipo

Häh?

----------


## hcf

Hämmentävän puhdas pyörä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NoordMan

Ööö. No toimii. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JK-

Tuo keskiöön tuleva adapteri jo löytyikin, mistä olette hommanneet noita rattaan suojia?



Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Jaa niin tuo onkin auki toiselta puolelta. Jotenkin tuon Kemiztin kuvan perusteella luulin että tuo olisi suljettu palikka ja ketjut menis sen sisälle.

----------


## NoordMan

Tota mun ( ja näköjään Kemiztinkin) löytyy 77designz.com

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## soiko

http://efatbike.blogspot.fi/

----------


## Odottakaa

Fiilis se on tämäkin..

----------


## Jopo81

Eilen kävin ihmettelemässä pääseekö motarin meluvallia pitkin ajamaan ja pääsihän sitä. Autoilijat ihmetteli 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Iglumies

Alkaa olla kesäfiilistä pikkuhiljaa

----------


## Lare

Oho. Nyt se tilausnappi painui alas saakka.

----------


## mutanaama

> Oho. Nyt se tilausnappi painui alas saakka.



  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Ydin on vahvasti läsnä nyt.

----------


## HC Andersen

Missä plörö?

----------


## artzi

Tässä kohtaa tuli mieleen jopa peruuttaminen, kun olin juuri lähtenyt liikkeelle. Olipa kiva klonkutella pelkkiä poikkipuita pitkin kuorman kanssa. Onneksi tuo oli vain pieni pätkä, pitkoksia ilmeisesti uusitaan tässä. Muualla kun oli jo uudempaakin baanaa. 

Ainakin 3 (kolme) kilometriä ajettavaa. Telttailualueen grille oli kuulemma ollut tosi hieno ja vakikävijöiden hyvin huoltama... ja niinpä oliki kelvannut jollekin mulkvistille. Nyt epämääräinen kivikasa nurtsilla   :Hymy: 

Kolmen erillisen nähtävyyyden/lintutornin välillä ei muuta yhteyttä kuin tie. Puurijärven ja Isosuon kansallispuisto.

----------


## hcf

> Tässä kohtaa tuli mieleen jopa peruuttaminen, kun olin juuri lähtenyt liikkeelle.



Joo ei passaa luovuttaa  :Hymy: 


Tää on niin tätä. 100m hiekkatielle vai peruttaa 20km takas samaa reittiä  :Leveä hymy:  Pakko oli kastella kengät parin suon yli. Pitää hankkii jotku kevyet vedenpitävät päällyskengät runkolaukkuun noita ylityksiä varten. 

ps. Here kartat neuvo mut tälle reitille ku pyöräilyreittiä kyselin. Mäntyvaara-Hirvas. Varmaan jostain satelliittikuvista arpoo

----------


## artzi

> Joo ei passaa luovuttaa 
> 
> 
> Tää on niin tätä. 100m hiekkatielle vai peruttaa 20km takas samaa reittiä  Pakko oli kastella kengät parin suon yli. Pitää hankkii jotku kevyet vedenpitävät päällyskengät runkolaukkuun noita ylityksiä varten. 
> 
> ps. Here kartat neuvo mut tälle reitille ku pyöräilyreittiä kyselin. Mäntyvaara-Hirvas. Varmaan jostain satelliittikuvista arpoo



Kevyt rantasandaalit (kunnon kiinnityksellä) on hyvät, ei satu risut jalkapohjaan. Housunlahkeeet rullalle ja menoks...

----------


## Veijari

Toista kertaa metässä cruisailemas. Tällei tuoreelle maastopyöräilijälle, pulleet kumit toimii ku apupyörät. 
#RoarangeIsTheNewBlack

----------


## misopa

Kyllä on mukavaa kun tuli kesä! Ainakin hetkeksi.

----------


## Jopo81

Ajoin ku kerran kannustettiin ajamaan🐒

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fat16

Kaupunki pyöräilyä-Lahti uponsilta.... maastojuoksureittiä tapanilan maastossa.

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## iimul

Tänään oli mukava päästellä ylöjärven harjuilla. Eikä edes pyörä kurastunut.

----------


## JK-

Partaharju yllätti positiivisesti, paljon oli muuttunut edelliskerrasta

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä se vaan tekee hyvää tuosta suomen luonnosta nauttiminen. Mieli tyyntyy ja sielu lepää 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Kaupunki pyöräilyä-Lahti uponsilta....



Tuollako se sattui tämä tapaus?
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9635405

----------


## JK-

> Tuollako se sattui tämä tapaus?
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9635405



Jep, sama silta  

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fat16

Siellä hän se mötkähti maahan😀

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lare

Unboxing meneillään. Ainakin on hyvin pehmustetta ja teippiä

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Taas tunsi Läski itsensä pieneksi. Melkein yhtä iso lohkare kuin Lostenen eli Ilveskivi jossain ihan muualla. Kyllä mää olen hämmästynyt etten löytänyt tälle kivelle omaa nettisivua ja infopistettä, niinkuin yleensä kaikille yli kuution vetävillä kivillä on meillä tapana...  :Hymy:

----------


## Katila

Viime sunnuntaina keskuspuistoajelulla, tässä Haltiavuorella.

----------


## macci

2XL piti yllättävän hyvin märällä kalliollakin

----------


## Marsusram

> Unboxing meneillään. Ainakin on hyvin pehmustetta ja teippiä
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joks tosta on kuvia.. Suzi Q ?

----------


## Lare

Ei tullu Suskia, tuli Blizzard. Kuvaa tulee heti ku palaan ajoreissusta (ei läskillä).

----------


## WetWillie

Vaihteeksi metsässä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bouncer

Nopea baanaa Oulussa

----------


## mahead

> Nopea baanaa Oulussa



Mistäs päin Oulua tuommoista löytyy?

----------


## necbose

[IMG][/IMG]
Onse vaan mukavaa omena6 otettu kuva sori siitä :-)

----------


## Per4

Viikonloppuna kauden eka retkeilyreissu Lappeenranta-Parikkala E10-kaukovaellusreittiä mukaillen. Reitti oli hieno, mutta paikoin erittäin vaativa. Tunkata sai ns. riittävästi. Kaikki kuvat: https://flic.kr/s/aHsm1MikaA

----------


## HDsnowblind

^Wau! Todella hienoja ja tunnelmallisia kuvia. Kauhee syyhy, että pääsis ittekki suunnittelemaan ja tekeen moisia reissuja.

----------


## hcf

> Kaikki kuvat: https://flic.kr/s/aHsm1MikaA



Mitäs nois parissa kuvassa oli saatu haaviin?

----------


## Per4

> Mitäs nois parissa kuvassa oli saatu haaviin?



Lehtopöllön rengastus oli polulla menossa kun satuin paikalle. Kuulemma aika harvinainen otus noilla main.

----------


## pep

Olipa hyviä ja fiilistä nostattavia kuvia, tuskin malttaa odottaa omaa kesän retkireissua  :Hymy:

----------


## -TIMPE-

Ei tarvii mennä kuin takapihalle niin ajettavaa löytyy vaikka millä mitalla

----------


## artzi

Itsepalveluravintola meren rannalla, Rauma. Kivat kalliobaanat...

----------


## Jopo81

Keskustan (ei se puolue) kaljalenkki, nätti keli. Parikytä kilsaa ja itelle kova keskinopeus (22,1) ja hyvä mieli 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> Ei tarvii mennä kuin takapihalle niin ajettavaa löytyy vaikka millä mitalla



Lainauksessa huomasin, että viestiin liittyy myös kuva, valitettavasti kuva ei näy. Näkyykö Cape Fearissa muita läskeilijöitä?

----------


## -TIMPE-

No helkkari mikähän tässä sitten on kun mun koneella toi kuva näkyy  :Hymy: . Mutta juu eipä täällä muita läskeilijöitä juurikaan näy josko sitten kun alkaa noita lomailijoita pukkaamaan nyt saa kyllä omia jälkiä ajella kaiken aikaa  :Vink:   :Vink:

----------


## mahead

Vaatisko käyttämäsi kuvapalvelu sisäänkirjautumista? => Toimii sulla, ei meillä​ muilla. Sinänsä harmillisen usein sattuu noita postauksia missä kuvat ei näy.

Imo imgur on hyvä palvelu. Toimii ilman rekisteröitymistä (tosin sitten ei pysty poistamaan kuvaa myöhemmin, rekisteröityneet pystyy). Ei maksa mitään ja kuvien linkkaaminen / upottaminen viesteihin onnistuu, ja palvelu jopa kannustaa siihen.

----------


## hcf

> No helkkari mikähän tässä sitten on kun mun koneella toi kuva näkyy .



Googlen kuvat? Keksien avulla kirjautuneena varmasti palveluun niin näet kuvat. Flickr tuntus olevan aika hyvä palvelu. Pystyy linkkaileen erikokosia kuvia ilman että tarvii alkaa säätämään.

----------


## OKS

Näkyyköhän tämä googlen kuva? Eihän näitä olosuhteita voi kuin ihastella ja fiilistellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## -TIMPE-

Ei tarvii kuin poistua pihasta niin polkua riittää (näkyyköhän tämä kuva nyt muillekkin kuin vain minulle)

----------


## mahead

Hyvin näkyy heinikkobaana.  :Hymy:

----------


## HDsnowblind

Neitsyeeni

----------


## M0kk1

Piti käydä vain veljelle kasaamassa fattya mut meniki kotimatka rantoja kierrellessä

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Ensimmäinen vähä pitempi fiilistelyreissu luppojärvelle tälle kesää (ohan sitä jo 2pv ollukki). Whiten laukun vetoketju hajos ja vasen poljin rupes naksumaan. Mutta hieno paikka. Enskerralla lähtee teltta mukaan.

----------


## Timppa H

Kauheita ylämäkiä luomupyörällä :/

----------


## Jopo81

Kaverin polttariajelutusta👍

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kaverin polttariajelutusta



Toivottavasti ei menny iltariennoissa juhlakalulta kumi puhki.

----------


## Jopo81

Ei ainakan vielä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HDsnowblind



----------


## tinke77

Tällaista fiilistelyä tänään.

----------


## vote

^^Onko Cube Nutrail Pro 2016 vai 2017?

----------


## TheMiklu

-17 näyttäis olevan.

----------


## vote

Ilmeisesti fun-corner sivulla SALE- myynnissä väärän vuosimallin kuva?

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## HDsnowblind

^^Tesktit näyttää väärää ja lupaavat 2016 mallia, aluksi myös kuva oli 2016. Itselle tuli kumminkin tuo 2017 malli.

----------


## tinke77

^ Samoin mulle.

----------


## mni

Ei pöllömpi päivä. Välillä matalampaa...



... toisinaan syvempää...



... ja satunnaisesti aja mistä huvittaa -kallioita.

----------


## pep

puolentusinan testilenkin jälkeen voi sanoa että tykkään keulamuutoksesta.

----------


## -TIMPE-



----------


## Jeltsar

^^kerrotko tarkemmin kokemuksia pep? Muutos jäykästä > manitou vai bluto > manitou. Vissiin blutoa painavampi, onko säädöt paremmat?

----------


## Jopo81

#semiläskikesäpyörä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> #semiläskikesäpyörä 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jaa mikäs vannesetti viritys tuo o? Läskin hubit tavallisilla mtb vanteilla? Kulkiko ees paremmin?  :Hymy: 
Saattas olla ihan pätevä pitemmälle reissulle jos tiedossa olis pääosin hiekkateitä ja asfalttia.

----------


## Jopo81

Siinä on 50mm 29+ vannekehä läskinavoilla. Renkaat 29x3. Rullaus kieltämättä parani mukavasti, mutta kovaa en osaa ajaa millään😂 Metsään en ehtiny vielä, mutta muuten tuntuu hyvälle setille. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Siinä on 50mm 29+ vannekehä läskinavoilla. Renkaat 29x3. Rullaus kieltämättä parani mukavasti, mutta kovaa en osaa ajaa millään Metsään en ehtiny vielä, mutta muuten tuntuu hyvälle setille. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kerrokko vielä mistä tilasit? Vai itekkö kasasit?

----------


## Jopo81

Fixxit pyörähuolto pyhtäällä kasasi. Liten alkuperäisistä vanteista navat. Kehät ja pinnat sekä renkaat sisureineen  kasaajalta. Kehä on dartmoor aircraft 29+. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Mjoo häätyy vissii alkaa metsästämään hubeja ja tarjous vanteita. Pinnakki vissii pitäs arpoa oikean mittaset. Valmiina tuota pakettia ei tunnu löytyvän. Ainoastaan hiilikuitusena.
Ei tartte ostaa toista pyörää ku vaihtaa vaan kiekot tarpeentullen

----------


## Jopo81

> Mjoo häätyy vissii alkaa metsästämään hubeja ja tarjous vanteita. Pinnakki vissii pitäs arpoa oikean mittaset. Valmiina tuota pakettia ei tunnu löytyvän. Ainoastaan hiilikuitusena.
> Ei tartte ostaa toista pyörää ku vaihtaa vaan kiekot tarpeentullen



Teetin/kasautin keväämmällä läskikiekot ni tuli puheeksi tuo 29+ ja kun sattui äijällä hyllyssä olemaan kehiä niin tilasin kokeeksi tollaset😂 yks kehä kuulemma jäi hyllyyn enää.

Saatto se huoltoukkokin valitella huonoa saatavuutta noiden osalta 


Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MK16

Dudea ulkoiluttamassa..

----------


## hcf

Upea keli iltalenkillä ounasvaaralla. Yhtään maastopyöräilijää ei näkyny. Liekkö menneet terassille

----------


## Jopo81

Punakoita kiviä naapurikylässä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Aika järkyn näköseks meni. 😝 Nälkiintyny läski. Onko tuosta nyt oikeesti mitään iloo jos vaikka rullaiski hitusen paremmin? Ei oo enää Fatbike-fiilistelyä tämä. Sori negatiivisuus, tykkään paksuista kumeista.

----------


## wanhus

Varoin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

> ^ Aika järkyn näköseks meni. 😝 Nälkiintyny läski. Onko tuosta nyt oikeesti mitään iloo jos vaikka rullaiski hitusen paremmin? Ei oo enää Fatbike-fiilistelyä tämä. Sori negatiivisuus, tykkään paksuista kumeista.



Eikös kesäksi aina pidä laihduttaa 

Kyllä tuolla parvekkeella on on 4,8 rengastuksella oleva setti ajovalmiina koko ajan, 5 minuuttia ja taas ollaan läskejä, sekä pyörä, että minä😋

Täytyy vissiinkin siirtyä tonne yleisen fiilistelyn puolelle sitten kesän ajaksi 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sand

^ niin mitkä kiekot Whitessa on nyt alla ja missä hintaluokassa ovat suunnilleen? Ei mun mielestä ainakaan huonolta näytä.😁

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Vakionavoilla olevat dartmoorin 50mm 29+ kehät. 29x3 maxxis chronicle renkailla. Muutaman satasen noi jäi mulle maksamaan. Huoltoukolle jäi vanhat kehät vaihdossa.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pep

> ^^kerrotko tarkemmin kokemuksia pep? Muutos jäykästä > manitou vai bluto > manitou. Vissiin blutoa painavampi, onko säädöt paremmat?



Jäykästä > manitou (100 comp), rengaskokona 27,5x4,5 barbegazzi, bluton kanssa olis tullut oletettavasti ongelmia renkaan koon kanssa ja kun ajattelin talveksi laittaa gnarwalin jossa profiili vielä korkeampi profiili kuin tuossa alla olevassa... Painoa tuli lisää ja hiukan vaikeampi kevennellä keulaa, mutta ei tarvi ihan niin paljoa kevennelläkkään... itsellä ei ole missään vaiheessa blutoa ollutkaan, mutta kaveri jolla sellainen on testaili tuota hiukan ja sanoi että jämäkämmän tuntuinen kuin bluto? säätöjähän tuossa tuossa ei ole kuin paine ja rebound.

Mutta mukavuus  efekti tuossa oli melkoinen verrattuna jäykkään varsinkin kun täällä Vaasan suunnalla on noita kivikkopolkuja vähän joka nurkalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Arnold-62

Apuva! Millä läskikuume lähtee pois? Jäykkä Dude on ollut nyt alla puolitoista vuotta, ja tekis jo mieli siirtyä takas täysjoustoon, mutta kun ei malta.. Mikä neuvoksi?

----------


## thudner

Käki kukkuu ja linnut laulaa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Käki kukkuu ja linnut laulaa.



Ja tois puol järvee paistaa aurinko.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Apuva! Millä läskikuume lähtee pois? Jäykkä Dude on ollut nyt alla puolitoista vuotta, ja tekis jo mieli siirtyä takas täysjoustoon, mutta kun ei malta.. Mikä neuvoksi?



Täpäriläski. 😜

----------


## zeppo

Piti eilen iltasella kymmenen jälkeen käydä iltalenkki ja oli Runtelilla hiljaista  :Hymy: , ei ristin sielua. Mahtava rymytä tuolla kun normaalisti tämä Oulun seutu on niiiiiiin tasaista.

----------


## Jopo81

Fatbike intro @strömfors  outdoor factory. Parituntinen läski/maastopyöräilyn perusteita. Nyt osaa ajaa 

Puoliso siis oli intron varsinainen osallistuja, ite roikuin mukana seurana.



Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sand

Juhannusfiilistelyä

----------


## Swatsi

> Juhannusfiilistelyä



Mitäs mitäs, näyttäis että aurinkokin paistaa jossain 😎

----------


## Sand

^kuva on itseasiassa Kaarinan puolelta mutta myös Turussa aurinko paistaa.😊

----------


## peruspertti

Auringonpaistetta ennen juhannuskelejä 😊



Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Pilvistä oli ja tuultakin esiintyi kiitettävästi. Mukava viiskymppinen juhannuslenkki. Maistuu kalia ja makkara illemmalla 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ettan

Juhannusajelut suoritettu AAB-1 kanssa, ja ei muuta kuin HYVÄÄ JUHANNUSTA kaikille...!!!!

----------


## Mika K

Hyvää Juhannusta kaikille!

----------


## OKS

Onneksi juhannuksen sääennuste meni pahasti pieleen, joten tuli mahdollisuus päästä hyvässä kelissä kolistelemaan Ounasvaaran kivisille reiteille.

----------


## WetWillie

Leveetä baanaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheMiklu

Pk-fiilistelyä

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Nyt saunaan ja uimaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Swatsi

Vesileikkejä ja uusia polkuja monttu90 kanssa 😊

----------


## Syncromies

Vaimon kans juhannus ajelulla. Sanoin vaimolle että tiedän yhden hyvän polun...

----------


## Swatsi

> Vaimon kans juhannus ajelulla. Sanoin vaimolle että tiedän yhden hyvän polun...



😂

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Vesileikkejä ja uusia polkuja monttu90 kanssa



Missä on noin hieno ja uusi lossi?

----------


## macci



----------


## Swatsi

> Missä on noin hieno ja uusi lossi?



Pieksämäen Kukkarojärvessä Nikkarilassa.

----------


## Ansis

Suomen luonto

----------


## Syncromies

^ hieno kuva.

----------


## Ideatti

Vihdoinkin kesäloma ja kelitkin sattu kohdilleen.  :Hymy:

----------


## stumpe

> Suomen luonto



Eikös sulla ollut se violetiksi maalattu BG? Tuliko uusi väri? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ettan

9.8 ensilenkiltä....


Fiilikset ihan katossa..!!!!

----------


## Kärrä

Hyvä fiilis. 
Oli hieno keli ajella.
"Konkeli" on osoittautunut geoltaan hyväksi omiin pikku ajeluihin ja pitkille raajoilleni.
Uskalsin pitkästä aikaa itselle haastavan hyppyrin pariin kertaan.
Pyörä on kerrankin suht puhdas.

----------


## Ansis

> Eikös sulla ollut se violetiksi maalattu BG? Tuliko uusi väri?



Sama pyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

Varjo Tahko Porvoossa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

Silverbackeilla hauskaa pitämässä.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## saint

Laitetaan pitkästä aikaa postausta tänne.  Tuommoinen peli tuli kasattua ja vielä parit kiekot kun saa kasaan, niin on multikäyttö fillari valmis. Nyt alla 27.5plus kiekot. Lisäksi tulee 26*4.8 ja 29*3"

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Optiflow

Tulipa tänään pyörähdettyä paikallisella rotkojärvellä.

by Optiflow, on Flickr


 by Optiflow, on Flickr

 by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Jeltsar

> Laitetaan pitkästä aikaa postausta tänne.  Tuommoinen peli tuli kasattua ja vielä parit kiekot kun saa kasaan, niin on multikäyttö fillari valmis. Nyt alla 27.5plus kiekot. Lisäksi tulee 26*4.8 ja 29*3"
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mikäs se tuo runko on? Paljonko tulee painoa eri rengasseteillä?

----------


## saint

> Mikäs se tuo runko on? Paljonko tulee painoa eri rengasseteillä?



Runko on kiinalainen Imust ja todella laadukkaasti tehty. Oskari tuli samasta paikasta ja voin sanoa että edullisesti. Painoa en ole katsonut, mutta ei se kauhean raskas tunnu olevan. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## saint

> Runko on kiinalainen Imust ja todella laadukkaasti tehty. Haarukka ja takaiskari tuli samasta paikasta ja voin sanoa että edullisesti. Painoa en ole katsonut, mutta ei se kauhean raskas tunnu olevan. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla





Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sand

^siisti pyörä.👍 Mikä iskari rungossa?

----------


## saint

> ^siisti pyörä.👍 Mikä iskari rungossa?



Rockshox monarch xx kaukolukituksella


Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## saint

> Runko on kiinalainen Imust ja todella laadukkaasti tehty. Oskari tuli samasta paikasta ja voin sanoa että edullisesti. Painoa en ole katsonut, mutta ei se kauhean raskas tunnu olevan. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Painoa on aika tarkkaan 15 kiloa tuolla setupilla

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

Ok. Tiedä vaikka innostuisi kasaamaan vastaavan ensi kesäksi.

----------


## saint

> Ok. Tiedä vaikka innostuisi kasaamaan vastaavan ensi kesäksi.



Suosittelen! Aivan mielettömän hyvä kulkine. Jos kaipaat yhteystietoja, niin multa löytyy. 
Iskarit otin samasta paikasta, niin nekin tuli aika edullisesti

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Samik2

> Suosittelen! Aivan mielettömän hyvä kulkine. Jos kaipaat yhteystietoja, niin multa löytyy. 
> Iskarit otin samasta paikasta, niin nekin tuli aika edullisesti
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hyvännäköinen peli. Mitkä kehät sulla on tuossa?

----------


## saint

> Hyvännäköinen peli. Mitkä kehät sulla on tuossa?



http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=1608

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Runko on kiinalainen Imust ja todella laadukkaasti tehty. Oskari tuli samasta paikasta ja voin sanoa että edullisesti. Painoa en ole katsonut, mutta ei se kauhean raskas tunnu olevan. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Taitaa olla sama runko, kuin Ican? http://www.icanbikes.com/html/MTB/Fat%20bike/333.html

----------


## saint

> Taitaa olla sama runko, kuin Ican? http://www.icanbikes.com/html/MTB/Fat%20bike/333.html



Todennäköisesti. Omasta tiedän, että on sama kuin imust malamute 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Tahkolla oli kyllä mainiot maastopyöräilyreitit. Polut on oikeesti maastopyöräilyä ja nousuissa hiki virtas  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

Kaikenmaailman ryteliköissä joutuu lomaansa tunkkaamaan

----------


## misopa



----------


## artzi

Kyllä, tällä kertaa minä en pudonnut pitkoksilta   :Cool:

----------


## OKS

> Kaikenmaailman ryteliköissä joutuu lomaansa tunkkaamaan



Hossan näköistä metsää?

----------


## stumpe

> Kaikenmaailman ryteliköissä joutuu lomaansa tunkkaamaan



Onpas kivan näköstä polkua. Missäpäin?

----------


## Blackborow

> Onpas kivan näköstä polkua. Missäpäin?







> Hossan näköistä metsää?



Suunta on oikea, mutta tää polku on Taivalkosken puolella n. 10-15km taajamasta Kuusamoon päin.

----------


## Ski

Eilisillalla fiilistelyä Syötteen Pytkyssä

----------


## Antza44

Johan se Stache kestikin 2.5 viikkoa taas ajo kunnossa. Takanavasta korkkas hammaskehän jengat tällä kertaa. DUDE härötin valmiina tosi toimiin.

----------


## Ricce

Eilen taas eksyilyä ja maastossa ajelun alkeita opettelemassa kotinurkilla. 
Kun katsoin kuvat, nostin heti ohjaustankoa ja ajomukavuus parani kummasti. Eipä sitä fillarin vieressä huomannut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

^Meleko hienot kalliot ja  polut kotinurkilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Ricce

> ^Meleko hienot kalliot ja  polut kotinurkilla



http://www.lahdenseudunluonto.fi/luo...lola/pirunpesa

----------


## Antza44

> ^Meleko hienot kalliot ja  polut kotinurkilla



Kyllä me täälä Hollolassa naatitaan :Cool: .

----------


## Swatsi

Mikkelin polkuja ja luolia tutkimassa. *Sisältää läskinsijoittelua ja keulankiäntelyä*

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kronreif

> Mikkelin polkuja ja luolia tutkimassa. *Sisältää läskinsijoittelua*
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla




Keula taitaa olla vähän nurinperin Nishikissä?

----------


## Blackborow

> Keula taitaa olla vähän nurinperin Nishikissä?



Voi olla ihan positiivinen vaikutus ajettavuuteen kun kääntää oikein.

----------


## Swatsi

> Voi olla ihan positiivinen vaikutus ajettavuuteen kun kääntää oikein.



..eeei välttämättä, jos keula kolaroitu suoraan puuta vasten, vääntynyt ja näin parempi ajettavuus  Mutta hyvä huomio.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

> Keula taitaa olla vähän nurinperin Nishikissä?



Tarkoituksella 

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekkaki

Mynämäen Kallio 'baanalta' jota tuli seurattua 5km ja sit omia parempia reittejä takaisinpäin. 
Aikaa 12km reittiin meni 3h 30minsaa, tunkkausta varmaan yli 2h. 😠

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mynämäen Kallio 'baanalta' jota tuli seurattua 5km ja sit omia parempia reittejä takaisinpäin. 
> Aikaa 12km reittiin meni 3h 30minsaa, tunkkausta varmaan yli 2h.



Aika järkyttävää jos tuosta maastosta löytää metsää, jossa tunkkaa 2 h löytämättä polkua. Voin tulla ajamalla näyttämään omat suosikkireittini jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## Weston

Ensikosketus tänään fättäreihin. Hauskaa oli pörrätessä. Padasjoen kirjastosta saatiin pyörät lainaksi pariksi tunniksi. Hienoa kirjastopalvelua! Pyöriä näkyi olevan 3kappaletta.

----------


## Pekkaki

> Aika järkyttävää jos tuosta maastosta löytää metsää, jossa tunkkaa 2 h löytämättä polkua. Voin tulla ajamalla näyttämään omat suosikkireittini jos kiinnostaa.



Kyllähän Oruxmap näytti hyvin oikean reitin, mutta oma ja kaverin kunto ei kestänyt pidempään kallioseinien kiipeilyä. 
Käsitin 'baanan' vähän tasaisemmaksi, eikä tuossa vielä tullut kertaakaan vastaan yli 2m alamäkeä mut omaan makuun liikaa niitä seiniä. 
Väärään suuntaan ajamalla olis ehkä toiminut. 
En lähde tuonne enää uudestaan, vaikka reitin ulkopuolelta löytyikin ihan poljettavaakin maastoa. 

Mielipide on kuin p*rsreikä, jokaiselta se löytyy ja toisten haisee. 😂

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kyllähän Oruxmap näytti hyvin oikean reitin, mutta oma ja kaverin kunto ei kestänyt pidempään kallioseinien kiipeilyä. 
> Käsitin 'baanan' vähän tasaisemmaksi, eikä tuossa vielä tullut kertaakaan vastaan yli 2m alamäkeä mut omaan makuun liikaa niitä seiniä. 
> Väärään suuntaan ajamalla olis ehkä toiminut. 
> En lähde tuonne enää uudestaan, vaikka reitin ulkopuolelta löytyikin ihan poljettavaakin maastoa. 
> 
> Mielipide on kuin p*rsreikä, jokaiselta se löytyy ja toisten haisee.



Nyt kyllä kiinnostaa mikä pätkä voi olla noin hapekas jonkun mielestä. Kalliobaana-ajoja on kuitenkin menty 13 vuotta vähän isommillakin ryhmillä ja yhen käden sormilla voi laskea jo alkumatkalla liian vaikean polun takia keskeyttäneet. Toki osalle on tie kelvannut jossain 4-5 h:n kohdalla, mutta se on ollut normaalia väsymistä.

----------


## noniinno

> Ensikosketus tänään fättäreihin. Hauskaa oli pörrätessä. Padasjoen kirjastosta saatiin pyörät lainaksi pariksi tunniksi. Hienoa kirjastopalvelua! Pyöriä näkyi olevan 3kappaletta.



Nyt saa veronmaksajan rahalle näköjään kunnon vastinetta. Padasjoelta Tarukselle kulkee hieno polku kun saa asfalttisiirtymät kurjisteltua ensin alta pois. Taruksen polut ovatkin luokkaa "eeppinen".

----------


## artzi

Isoin puukasa jäi kuvan ulkopuolelle. Kyllä kelpaa grillailla.



Pääsiskö sijoille, kisassa että montako reittipaalua näkee sadan metrin matkalla tai jotain... kaikki ehdottoman tarpeellisia. Siellä istuu myös mies, mutta hän oli liikkuvaista sorttia. Taas tuli hyödyllistä infoa kun malttoi pysähtyä rupattelemaan. 



Tästä se lähtee...

----------


## Syncromies

Iso-Palonen, Kuhmo. Aivan mahtavat pyöräily ja vaellus maastot. Kannattaa käydä.

----------


## Syncromies

Sininen polku, Kuhmo

----------


## Antza44

^Kyllä tuolla Kuhmossa kelpaa. Käytiin myös viime syksynä.

----------


## artzi

Jos vielä yksi ennen lomaa... löytyi taas neulasbaanaa ja jotain ihan muuta...

----------


## Syncromies

Kuhmosta selvitty ja kohta loppuu loma, mutta piti käydä vielä eilen paikallinen vaara valloittamassa. Kuvankin maltoin ottaa.  Nyt tulee lepo tarpeeseen.

----------


## hcf

Ensimmäinen yön yli fiilistely perunkajärven suunnalle. Pelkkä vesi juomana oli virhe! Ja täytyy hankkia viel sivulaukut. Reppu oli pakosta mukana ja perse puutu ihan sikana! Näkkäri oli huono reissuleipä vaikka kevyt onki (murenee). Reissun tarkotus olikin löytää puutteita varustuksesta  :Hymy:

----------


## JaHi

32 kilometrin lenkki ja nousua kokonaiset 20 metriä. Tahkon ja Kinahmin jälkeen (60 km / 1245 m) näin on hyvä

----------


## OKS

> Ensimmäinen yön yli fiilistely perunkajärven suunnalle. Pelkkä vesi juomana oli virhe! Ja täytyy hankkia viel sivulaukut. Reppu oli pakosta mukana ja perse puutu ihan sikana! Näkkäri oli huono reissuleipä vaikka kevyt onki (murenee). Reissun tarkotus olikin löytää puutteita varustuksesta



Onko tuohon laavun viereen rakennettu joku näköalatorni? Maaliskuussa 2012 ei tuommoista pylväsrakennelmaa ollut.

----------


## hcf

> Onko tuohon laavun viereen rakennettu joku näköalatorni? Maaliskuussa 2012 ei tuommoista pylväsrakennelmaa ollut.



Joo oli näköalatorni. Näytti olevan ihan vasta rakennettu tai rempattu. Viereinen kuva räpsästy sieltä.

----------


## Krisuli

Hei! mitä mieltä olette pyörästä white 4 fat pro? Onko ihan asiallinen pyörä?

----------


## Jakues

> Hei! mitä mieltä olette pyörästä white 4 fat pro? Onko ihan asiallinen pyörä?



Ihan hyvä ollut. Puolivuotta omistanut eikä kaduta. Renkaat vaihon kesäksi jj ku vakioissa nastat

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakues

> Hei! mitä mieltä olette pyörästä white 4 fat pro? Onko ihan asiallinen pyörä?



Ihan hyvä ollut. Puolivuotta omistanut eikä kaduta. Renkaat vaihon kesäksi jj ku vakioissa on nastat. 

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ricce

> Hei! mitä mieltä olette pyörästä white 4 fat pro? Onko ihan asiallinen pyörä?



Ostin vajaat 2vkoa sitten ja nyt on temuttu vähän alle 80km metsässä, eikä mitään moitittavaa, jokaisen lenkin jälkeen tykännyt aina enemmän. 
Itselleni ensimmäinen maastovehjes, eli en paremmasta tiedä  :Hymy: 

Kaikki ruuvit ja pultit kannattaa käydä läpi, vaikka ostaisit myymälästä "hetivalmiin ajokuntoisen".

----------


## Krisuli

Hei! Kiitos vastauksista Ricce ja Jakues!

----------


## Krisuli

Heips! Onko fatbiken koolla niin suuri merkitys kun fatbikea on saatavilla vain koko L ja minulle koko-oppaan mukaan sopivin olisi M-koko, olen siis pituudeltani 176cm ja L koko kävisi 180cm-->. Eihän sillä pitäisi olla hyvin suurta merkitystä? Kiitoos jo etukäteen. T. Tietämätön :Leveä hymy:

----------


## H. Moilanen

^No onhan sillä merkitystä. Liian iso runko tarkoittaa liian pitkää, eli makaavaa, ajoasentoa. Hankaloittaa pyörän käsittelyä ja mahdollisesti standover mittakin on liian suuri. Kuskin pituutta merkittävämpi asia on jalan sisäsauman pituus, jonka mukaan runko pitäisi mitoittaa. Kokeilemalla saa selville, kumpi koko istuu paremmin.

----------


## kaiveli82

Kona wo:ssa otin m-koon 175cm pitkänä ja yllätyin kuinka pysty tuo ajoasento on... silti jotenkin iso laitos tuo pyörä.

----------


## Krisuli

Okeii! Kiitoss tästä.

----------


## Jakues

> Heips! Onko fatbiken koolla niin suuri merkitys kun fatbikea on saatavilla vain koko L ja minulle koko-oppaan mukaan sopivin olisi M-koko, olen siis pituudeltani 176cm ja L koko kävisi 180cm-->. Eihän sillä pitäisi olla hyvin suurta merkitystä? Kiitoos jo etukäteen. T. Tietämätön



Itse olen 173cm ja M kokonen 4pro. En lähtis ite L ostamaan. Kato huvikses verkkokauppa.Com silverback fatbikee. Saman hintaluokan kampe

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hampiisi

Kaldoaivissa fiilistelemässä 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Krisuli

Okei! Kiitos sinulle.

----------


## HanJuh

183cm ja mulle M runkoinen Kona Wo sopii mainiosti.
L kokoistakin kin olen ajanut 500km.

-Juha

----------


## Arhipoff

Fiilis ku fiilis... Vapari anto periksi ja evakointia odotellessa hoksasin tämän...


Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Fiilis ku fiilis... Vapari anto periksi ja evakointia odotellessa hoksasin tämän...
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Aijaij. Toisinaan elämä potkii päähän oikeen kunnolla. Mikäs fillari?

----------


## Arhipoff

> Aijaij. Toisinaan elämä potkii päähän oikeen kunnolla. Mikäs fillari?



White 2fat pro...

Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

^ Mulla meni samasta pyörästä ja samasta kohti reilu vuosi sitten. Varmaan aika yleinen paikka. Nitinät ja natinat varmaan ennusmerkkejä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eikös xxl ainakin jossain vaiheessa luvannut runkoihin(paitsi hiilikuituisiin) ikuisen takuun ?

----------


## Syncromies

Sotkamo, hiukka/pöllyvaara. Mahtava reitti

----------


## Arhipoff

> Eikös xxl ainakin jossain vaiheessa luvannut runkoihin(paitsi hiilikuituisiin) ikuisen takuun ?



Irtisanoutuivat rungon korvaamisesta takuuseen käytöstä johtuvista syistä. Vetosivat satulatolpan oleva liian korkealla vaikka kirjoitin ettei ole yli maksimerkin. Vetosivat myös etteivät takuukorvaukset koske kuin alkuperäistä omistajaa (ostin käytettynä). Kuitenkin vaparin lupasivt lähettää uuden  

Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

^ No eihän se nyt noin mene. Jos on annettu takuu, on annettu takuu: https://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita...a-virhevastuu/ "Laki ei määrää antamaan takuuta, vaan sen antaminen on vapaaehtoista. Ilman takuutakin myyjä vastaa virheestä lain virhevastuusäännösten perusteella. Takuun on oltava ostajalle lisäetu, eli sen on annettava tälle lain säännöksiin nähden paremmat oikeudet."

"Takuu annetaan tuotteelle ja se pysyy voimassa, vaikka tuote vaihtaisi omistajaa. Takuuta ei siis voi rajoittaa ensimmäiseen omistajaan, vaan takuunantaja vastaa sitoumuksestaan koko takuuajan tavaran omistajasta riippumatta."

https://www.xxl.fi/polkupyorahuolto : "Laajennettu tuotetakuu*: Rungolla ja haarukalla on elinikäinen takuu. Takuu kattaa valmistus- ja raaka-ainevirheistä johtuvat viat. Viat, jotka johtuvat; tuotteen normaalista kulumisesta, väärästä käytöstä, vuokra- tai kilpailukäytöstä, virhellisistä asennuksista sekä korjauksista eivät kuulu takuun piiriin.* Laajennettu tuotetakuu ei koske joustokeuloja, hiilikuituhaarukoita eikä hiilikuiturunkoja."


Tiukkana vaan. Ei siitä tule mitään, että lupaillaan takuita mainosmielessä, muttei sitten kuitenkaan olla valmiita korvaamaan.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kun huomioi mikä sauma rungosta on ratkennut, on satulatolppakortin pelaaminen melko epätoivoinen yritys vapautua takuuvelvoitteista.

----------


## hcf

Saa kyllä paskan maineen liike jos yrittää keplotella irti takuusta. Asiakkaat katoaa samantien
Toisaalta XXL lähetti mulle uudet laskettelusukset ku reklamoin siteistä jotka oli asennettu 5mm eri kohtiin. Kyselin kuvien kera eka asiakaspalvelusta. Mahtaakohan riippua keltä kyselee.

----------


## Arhipoff

> ^ No eihän se nyt noin mene. Jos on annettu takuu, on annettu takuu: https://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita...a-virhevastuu/ "Laki ei määrää antamaan takuuta, vaan sen antaminen on vapaaehtoista. Ilman takuutakin myyjä vastaa virheestä lain virhevastuusäännösten perusteella. Takuun on oltava ostajalle lisäetu, eli sen on annettava tälle lain säännöksiin nähden paremmat oikeudet."
> 
> "Takuu annetaan tuotteelle ja se pysyy voimassa, vaikka tuote vaihtaisi omistajaa. Takuuta ei siis voi rajoittaa ensimmäiseen omistajaan, vaan takuunantaja vastaa sitoumuksestaan koko takuuajan tavaran omistajasta riippumatta."
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/polkupyorahuolto : "Laajennettu tuotetakuu*: Rungolla ja haarukalla on elinikäinen takuu. Takuu kattaa valmistus- ja raaka-ainevirheistä johtuvat viat. Viat, jotka johtuvat; tuotteen normaalista kulumisesta, väärästä käytöstä, vuokra- tai kilpailukäytöstä, virhellisistä asennuksista sekä korjauksista eivät kuulu takuun piiriin.* Laajennettu tuotetakuu ei koske joustokeuloja, hiilikuituhaarukoita eikä hiilikuiturunkoja."
> 
> 
> Tiukkana vaan. Ei siitä tule mitään, että lupaillaan takuita mainosmielessä, muttei sitten kuitenkaan olla valmiita korvaamaan.




Kiitos tästä. Katsotaas mitä meinaavat.

----------


## Antza44

Niin tai näin, mutta esim. Trekiltä tuskin saat uutta runkoa toisena omistajana varsinkin, jos aikaa on vierähtänyt yli Suomessa yleisesti määrättyjen mitälie 2v. Vaikka valmistaja antaakin 99V ensimmäiselle omistajalle, se on sitten eri asia, jos takuuta hoitava jälleenmyyjä ei välitä takuukortin nimistä, jos tuoja on eri niminen ja hoitaa asian eteenpäin. Trekin takuutodistuksessa ei mainita ensimmäistä omistaa, mutta Trekin sivuilla lukee Suomeksikin.

Aina kannattaa silti vääntää varoiksi, jos onnistuu :Hymy: . Merkin someen kuvat tehoaa monesti, jos ei muu :Vink: .

----------


## Arhipoff

Ylläolevat asiat linkattuani ja käytyäni lävitse sähköpostissa tuli vastaus että: "Kuten kollegani kertoikin jo aiemmin, niin kuvista ei käy kunnolla ilmi, mikä on aiheuttanut murtumisen.
Takuu ei kata käytöstä johtuvia virheitä, vaan takuu kattaa ainoastaan tehdas- ja valmistusvirheet."

Vihjailun perusteella päättelen että heidän mielestään ilmeisesti L/19" runko on liian pieni 186/85 mitoilla ja satulatolppa liian ylhäällä vaikka se ei ole maksimi merkissään. 

Jatketaas fiilistelyä ja tätä puintia omassa white-läskit topicissaan jos vielä jatkoja tulee  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

Tuolla murtumalla ei ole kyllä mitään tekemistä sen kanssa kuinka korkealla satulatolppa on ollut. Melkoista bullshittiä suoltaa XXL, mutta eipä yllätä. Politiikka on selkeästi muuttumaan päin, kun ovat saaneet riittäävästi markkinaa Suomesta. Alkuaikoina oli niin reilua niin reilua rekkuloiden kanssa.

----------


## pee

> Ylläolevat asiat linkattuani ja käytyäni lävitse sähköpostissa tuli vastaus että: "Kuten kollegani kertoikin jo aiemmin, niin kuvista ei käy kunnolla ilmi, mikä on aiheuttanut murtumisen.
> Takuu ei kata käytöstä johtuvia virheitä, vaan takuu kattaa ainoastaan tehdas- ja valmistusvirheet."



Jatkan tähän nyt vielä sen verran, että käsittääkseni takuu kattaa kuitenkin oikean käytön vikaantumiset elinikäisesti.

Lisäksi KKV:n sivuilta:
"
Vapautuakseen vastuusta *takuunantajan* on osoitettava, että vian on aiheuttanut:

asiakkaan huolimattomuustapaturma, esim. ukkosvahinkokäyttö- tai hoito-ohjeiden laiminlyöntitavaran vääränlainen käsittely
"

----------


## Dalmore

Farleysta on moneksi, yhtenä päivänä täysläski ja kuten tänään laihisläski. Fox transfer lisäsi hyvää fiilistä entisestään. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JumboJim

Miten paljon tuo ajofiilis muuttuu noilla pienemmillä renkailla?
Onko tuo 27.5?

----------


## Dalmore

Nuo on 29x3.00. Yhtäkorkeat kuin 26x4.8 eli pyörässä ei korkeus muutu. Paineet vielä hakusessa, mutta mukava noillakin oli kivikko/juurakkoa mennä. Siirtymillä rullaavuus olikin sitten toista luokkaa.

----------


## harmis

Päivän OTB
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## rcta

Kiinnostaa kovasti miten tuo 2FatPro takuuhomma lopulta päättyy. Tarkistin eilen omastani rungon mutten vielä mitään näkyvää repeämää löytänyt.
Jatkoa ajatellen, mitä tilalle? Mihin runkosettinä myytävään läskiin sopii 2FatPron takakiekko suoraan kiinni? Tai saako Mulefutteihin adapterejä läpipulttiakseleille?

----------


## Syncromies

> Kiinnostaa kovasti miten tuo 2FatPro takuuhomma lopulta päättyy. Tarkistin eilen omastani rungon mutten vielä mitään näkyvää repeämää löytänyt.
> Jatkoa ajatellen, mitä tilalle? Mihin runkosettinä myytävään läskiin sopii 2FatPron takakiekko suoraan kiinni? Tai saako Mulefutteihin adapterejä läpipulttiakseleille?



Saa adaptereita läpiakseleille.

----------


## Antza44

> Miten paljon tuo ajofiilis muuttuu noilla pienemmillä renkailla?
> Onko tuo 27.5?



29+ Se on loisto vaihtoehto läskikumeille.+ Isohalkaisija, suht kevyet, ohjauskäytös++ ja - vaatinee helpommin joustokeulaa.
Kesä-ajoa ajatellen ainakin joustokeulan kanssa voisi todeta. Kaahoitusrenkaat missä on läskirenkaan hyvät ominaisuudet, mutta ei huonoja.

Itsellä ainakin 29+ pyörän ostamisen jälkeen läski on jäänyt vara/todellisten talvikelien pyöräksi. Nyt Dudessa 4.8" takana ja 29+ kumi ja Pike etupäänä. Toimii loistavasti. Täys 29+ 9.8 Stache ketterämpi ja liukas liikkeisempi, mutta muuten aikas sama tuntuma.

----------


## mahead

Puolen yön jäljeistä fiilistelyä lähimaiden laavulta. Vettä satoi koko kolme tuntia enemmän tai vähemmän, mutta silti kännykällä aika pimeässä räpsästy kuva onnistui yllättävän hyvin (ei se kyllä zoomailua kestä).

----------


## debelici

Aamupäivän urbaanilenkillä, eipä näkynyt kolopalloilijoita Levillä. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Maisemaa kuninkaanlaavulta @santavaara

----------


## OKS

> Maisemaa kuninkaanlaavulta @santavaara



Maisemaahan tuolla vaaralla riittää molempiin suuntiin. Oliko paarmoja? Käytiin sunnuntaina kävellen tuolla ja paarmoja oli ihan riittävästi.

Ressu koppeineen ja Kaustinen ovat ilmestyneet Kirkkolammelle.

----------


## hcf

> Oliko paarmoja?



Ei ollu paarmoja nyt. Liekkö viileämpi keli karkottanu. Itikoita oli kyllä mahottomasti rautavaaran suunnalla. Alkovat pistelemään kypärälakinki läpi ku hidasti vauhtia.

----------


## -TIMPE-

Kotosalla on kiva olla 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## artzi

Maastopyöräilyn ihanuutta Virossa. Rantaviivassta 10m on kaikkien käytössä... oikealla näkyy yksityisalueen merkki, vasemmalla meri. siitä vain. Ja toimii joka paikassa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Saa adaptereita läpiakseleille.



2Fat Prosta kun puhutaan niin mistä?

----------


## ytte07

No kun whiten vehjeksestä kyse niin lähtisin äxäxällään. Itse asiassa pitäis käydä antaan huollon pojille mansessa painetta ku tars selvittää mihin kaikkeen sais adaptereita uusimmille jalcon 90mm kiekoille. Sattuu oleen yks ylimääräinen setti eikä kukaan osta ni pitääkö sitä sitte kyhäillä jotain...

----------


## Ekke

Iltapalahommilla  :Hymy: 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

Astetta hienommissa maisemissa fiilistelyä. Skibotn:n maastopyöräilyreitiltä jolle pääsee noin 20km rajalta.

----------


## Kemizti

Iglumiehen kans käytiin iltalenkillä lamminrahka kiertämässä, fiilistä oli niin hienon polun, kuran, kuin hyttystenkin muodossa ja keli oli upee!!

----------


## OKS

> Astetta hienommissa maisemissa fiilistelyä. Skibotn:n maastopyöräilyreitiltä jolle pääsee noin 20km rajalta.



Ei huonoa fiilistelymaisemaa.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Astetta hienommissa maisemissa fiilistelyä. Skibotn:n maastopyöräilyreitiltä jolle pääsee noin 20km rajalta.



Kehtaatko vinkata tarkemmin lähtöpaikasta ja reitistä? Tarkoituksena mennä samalle suunnalle parin viikon päästä. Skibotnin kyliltä kuulemma lähti joku reitti ja sitä tässä suunnitellut.

----------


## Mika.V

Eiliseltä reissulta.

----------


## artzi

Laivojen pällistelylle (hyvää pizzaa oli tarjolla Ruissalossa!) piti saada korvaavaa toimintaa. Hyppäsin sitten pyörän päälle klo 4.00, ja ajelin Turusta Yläneelle. Kuhankuonon retkeilyreittiä. Reittivalinta oli huono, tuli tavallista enemmän tietä mukaan. Punaisen torin ja Pirunkirkon patikan tien kautta liikaa tietä (ei jaksanut lähteä Vaskijärvelle). Savojärven kierto olisi ehdoton tuohon, jos ne pitkokset vaan joskus tulee kuntoon. 

-talkoissa kannetut pitkokset on nyt paikallaan Rehtsuolla
-mikä polku pitäis ottaa Silvolassa, kun tieltä nousee metsään? Siitä eteenpäin on muutenkin merkinnöissä vähän ongelmaa...

On se vaan niin hienoa ennen/aikana/jälkeen auringon nousun...   :Cool: 


. 

Reitti, ISO tiedosto jossa kuvia myös. Tallenna ja avaa google Eartilla .Pura hiirulaisen oikean kautta jos haluat vain kml-län. 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0...E5Oa2dCdFpETGM

----------


## OKS

Löytyi pätkä (itselle) uutta polkua.

----------


## hcf

> Kehtaatko vinkata tarkemmin lähtöpaikasta ja reitistä? Tarkoituksena mennä samalle suunnalle parin viikon päästä. Skibotnin kyliltä kuulemma lähti joku reitti ja sitä tässä suunnitellut.



https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4300/3...ee05e46f_b.jpg

Kuvan kyltistä pääsee reittille ku tullaan kilpisjärven suunnasta skibotn:iaan päi. Auton voi jättää parkkiin tohon. Kilpis hotellilta oli noin 27km. Rajalta n. 20km. Pikku metsätien pätkä ja sit tullaan hiekkatielle ja puomi. Siitä kipuamaan.
Tässä reitti kokonaisuudessaan
http://lavkarittet.no/wp-content/upl...Lavka_kart.png

----------


## Jeltsar

Aa, joo. On tuo lavkarittet. Sitä kattelinkin jo. Kiitti neuvoista kuitenkin! 

Mietin vaan, jos kiertää meinaa, niin taitaisi paras olla toinen auto loppupäässä. Ellei sitten polje asfalttisiirtymän takaisin alkupaikkaan. Hienot ne on maisemat maantielläkin. 

Tai jos ei muuta, niin polkee jonkin matkaa tuota ja samaa reittiä sitten takaisin?

----------


## Tank Driver

Rengaskekkuleerausta mallia Zippo.

----------


## iimul

Kuvaa ottaessa ei tallottu peltoa

----------


## Jopo81

Umpeenkasvanutta polkua löytyi eilen paljon ja ötököitä stanasti 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## -TIMPE-

Keskiyön auringossa 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## artzi

Kävin 7 vuoden tauon jälkeen taas ajamassa Joutsijärven 30km lenkin. Laitin todo-listalleni merkinnän "Anti olla viimonen kerta!". Kyllä se vaan on ihan hirveetä kivikkoa melkein koko matkan. Kävellen olisi kiva mutta vaativa reitti, tuntui että kivet ja juurakot olisi nousseet vuosien varrerella... 

Pari vaijerilossia ja siltoja. Pari mökkiä ja laavuja. Metsässähän tuo enimmäkseen kiertelee...

PS
Onko tuo nyt semmonen Rölli-juurakko?

----------


## OKS

Osan kesälomapäivästä meni Santavaaran kallioilla.

----------


## VitaliT

eiliseltä lenkiltä

----------


## Väsä

Talvimopo saapui, F5. Harvinaisen ruman värinen.

----------


## Krisuli

Heips! White fatbike tietäjät.. Minkälainen tanko on whiten fatbikes.. nouseeko korkeutta miten paljon ja onko leveys minkälainen?

----------


## Jopo81

> Heips! White fatbike tietäjät.. Minkälainen tanko on whiten fatbikes.. nouseeko korkeutta miten paljon ja onko leveys minkälainen?



Aikaisemmissa ainakin ollut suora, pienellä  taivutuksella taaksepäin. Uusista en tiedä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakues

> Heips! White fatbike tietäjät.. Minkälainen tanko on whiten fatbikes.. nouseeko korkeutta miten paljon ja onko leveys minkälainen?



4pro leveys 720mm muistaakseni. Olisko ollu 10° taivutus. 31,8 paksuus

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Krisuli

Okeii kiitos vastauksista! Entäs pystyykö tankoa nostamaan siis korkeammalle esim. kuin satulaa? Sori kun kyselen mutta olen hieman tietämätön näistä jutuista.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jakues

> Okeii kiitos vastauksista! Entäs pystyykö tankoa nostamaan siis korkeammalle esim. kuin satulaa? Sori kun kyselen mutta olen hieman tietämätön näistä jutuista..



Stemmin voi kääntää, ni tanko nousee n. 2 cm. Jos enempi pitää nostaa ni kauppaan mentävä. Niin onhan siinä ne renkaat joilla saa kans säädettyä. Paketista ottaessa oli alimpana stemmi ja sen päällä pari säätörenkulaa. Vaihoin stemmin ylimmäiseksi. 

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Krisuli

Okeii! Kiitos! Onko teillä mitä tietoo White fatbiken runkokoosta esim. 4 fat pro? M-koossa senttimetreinä?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Google tietää, jos viitsii kysyä
http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/white-4-fat-pro-2/

----------


## Krisuli

kiitooss paljoon!

----------


## bouncer

Kaksi Mörköä  :Cool:

----------


## Sammukka

Hep, Yyterin hiekat koeponnistettu, kohtuu hyvin kulki rengaspaineet minimissä mutta hiki tuli. Kuskin paino 110kg, niin ei ihmekään että ensin vaikutti huonolta idealta edes yrittää 4 tuuman renkailla, sopivalla vauhdilla pysyttiin pinnalla.  :Hymy:  
https://goo.gl/photos/huyYiNgmv1EWShXu6 <======== Albumiin

----------


## Wrangler

Monen kuukauden tauon jälkeen on ollut mahtava päästä jälleen satulaan, kun selkäkivuilta vihdoin pääsi. Melkein ehdin jo myydäkin tämän menopelin... mutta onneksi en myynyt! Selkäongelmista huolimatta, kura roiskui ja rapa lensi. Lenkin jälkeisiä fiilistelykuvia... ennen ja jälkeen pesun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Alko löytymään fiilistä. Melko ummessa oli polun loppopätkä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Tätä on liikkeellä tähän aikaan kesää... onneksi tämän reitin merkintä löytyy helposti...

----------


## Srami01

Suotesti.  4v pähkäilyn jälkeen läski kännäri tuli taloon.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Krisuli

Onko kellään tietoa KTM fatbikeista? Onko hyviä ja kestäviä?

----------


## mni

Ulkoilureitiltä raivattu kaatuneita puita.

----------


## artzi

Hienosti veistelty!

Mulla yksi elämäni pahimmista tunkkauksista pahoilla hakkuilla ja suolla jossa suo on syönyt pitkokset niin ettei reitti näy ollenkaan, ojien sillat pettää alla, ja joka paikassa nuo taatanan oravat irvistelee virheettömissä tolpissaan...

Ainut lohdutus on kassillinen kauniita oransseja sieniä.  :Hymy:  Eiku piirakka, syöty jo.

----------


## Väiski

Missä oravat luuraa?

----------


## artzi

> Missä oravat luuraa?



Tuo on Reitti Satakunta-Pirkanmaa Pomarkusta oikealle, välillä Kairila (Löytänejärvi)- Peräkylä. Koko reitin huonoin kohta. Vuosikymmenen tahi kaksi jo ollut hylättynä tämä reitti. Merkkipaalut on joskus tehty kunnolla, ja siellä ne jöpöttää suossa...

Reitti.xxx sivusto on ollut monta vuotta hiukan toisenlaiset materiaalin JAKOpaikkana. Internet Archive/Wayback Machine löytää viimeisen kopion alkuperäisestä vuoden 2013 heinäkuulta. Vielä vanhemmassa kopiossa on karttakin, mutta sen toimintaa en kokeillut koska se vaatii Javan. Vanha paperikarttakin minulta löytyy, mutta eipä ollut mukana tällä lomalla. Löytänejärven hienolla parilaavulla oli tällainen.

----------


## Väiski

Tattista 👌

----------


## AAB-1

Eksyttiin (tarkoituksella) Vihdin puolelle ja kierrettiin Nummelan lentokenttä:

----------


## Swatsi

Uusi mtb-maailman mullistava innovaatio jäsenen monttu90 kanssa. Täys(jousto/jäykkä) tandemläski 

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

Kolme läskiä fiilisteli Syötteellä...

----------


## Assup

Myrskyn jälkeen haastetta työmatkalle Helsingissä!

----------


## Swatsi

> Myrskyn jälkeen haastetta työmatkalle Helsingissä!



Eihän tuo nyt kovin pahasti ole

----------


## agee

Ostin elämäni ekan läskin viime viikolla. Trek Farley 5 2018. 
ei voisi rahojaan paremmin sijoittaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ideatti

Olipa hyvä keli käydä vähän pyöräilemässä lauantaina. Mukava pieni tuuli oli koko päivän.

----------


## artzi

Päivän lenkin taukopaikkoja. Lisänä suomalaisen rautatien tulevaisuutta esittelevältä huippusalaiselta mainosvideolta kaapattu kuva. Keksikää itse teksti...

----------


## Krisuli

Semmonen fätti tuli ostettua pitkän pohdinnan jälkeen! KTM FatRat

----------


## hcf

^Nonni. Onnittelut uudesta pyörästä. Varmaan hyvä pyörä. Ei muutako kovaa ajoa. Satulanki ku laittaa vatupassilla suoraan niin ei tuu alaselkä kipeeksi (löytyy kännykkä sovelluksina)  :Hymy:

----------


## Krisuli

Kiitoskiitos! Tämä selvä!  :Hymy:

----------


## agee

TREK FARLEY 5 2018. Ajokilometrejä takana joku 120+km  :Hymy:  
En ole katunut päiväkään tätä ostosta.

----------


## artzi

Onneks on joskus haastettakin. Tällä kertaa tyydyin kävelemään tuon yli, vaikka olisihan tuosta vielä pyörän kantanut. Ei heilunut yhtään. Laavu kuvaajan puolella on kadonnut ehkä jo kauan sitten. 



Yyterin baanoilla, Preiviikissä tämmöistä kivaa. Viimeinen pitkospätkä ennen Preiviikiä hurjassa kunnossa, lankut on pitkin ja poikin miehen korkuisessa kaislikossa. 



Jotain ihan muuta...

----------


## pee

Hienot oli polut!

----------


## Shamus

Leveemmät kumit fiilistelyä...

----------


## T.K.

Pitkästä aikaa läskillä liikenteessä... olihan hubaa.  :Hymy: 


Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk.

----------


## OKS

Tänään Suomen luonnon-päivänä kävin keittelemässä mettäkahvit, kun sattui olemaan ihan leppoisa sääkin.

----------


## hcf

^Mistäspäin alempi kuva? Ei näytä yhtään tutulta

----------


## OKS

> ^Mistäspäin alempi kuva? Ei näytä yhtään tutulta



Luultavasti olet katsellut tuota maisemaa, pitempi putki hämää. Melko tarkasti tässä.

----------


## artzi

Päivän polku... eikun on siinä vieressä toinen samanmoinen. Vähän painavampi läski ollut liikkeellä.

----------


## hcf

> pitempi putki hämää.



Joo niin se tekee. Näyttää huomattavasti jyljemmältä

----------


## Krisuli

Hei! Onko teillä mitään telineitä tai jotain millä saatte fatbiken pysymään pystyssä pihassa, en haluaisi ostaa jalkaa pyörään.. olen yrittänyt katsella netistä telineitä, mutta ei ole löytynyt, olisko teillä ehdottaa jotain?

----------


## hcf

^Ei uskala säilyttää läskiä pihassa  :Sarkastinen:  Nojailee seinään kämpäs.
https://www.topeak.com/global/en/pro...lashstand--fat
Tommonen ainakin olisi

----------


## Krisuli

Tuo olis kyllä aika kätevä!

----------


## Pekkaki

Hyvä idea.
Pitääkin väsätä tollaseen kampijalkaan perustuva puusta, kestänee sit aikansa jos kestää

----------


## Blackborow

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...27783/wg_id-71

Mulla on tuollainen.

----------


## Farina

Pari vuotta ollut läskikuumetta enemmän ja vähemmän -> nyt kävi näin sitten

Pikapäivityksenä Eastonin kuitutango ja KS Lev-hissitolppa lyöty kiinni. Seuraavaksi litkut renkaisiin. On se hauska  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Vähän kustomoitu Salsani

----------


## TheMiklu

Huh huh. Tuo on ns. valmis  :Leveä hymy: 
Tai no gripperi puuttuu.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Fillari on vähä niiku kesämökki - se ei oo koskaan valmis.

----------


## Ansis

> ^Fillari on vähä niiku kesämökki - se ei oo koskaan valmis.



Tuossa olet kyllä ihan oikeassa. Täällä mietin jo seuraavaa teemaa. Ehkä joku stealth/kulta. . . .

----------


## hcf

^Eikös se kannattis jo alkaa työkseen kustomoimaan noita?  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Tai jos harrastukseksi teet niin eiköhän me sulle saada järkättyä maalauskokeilualustaa lainaks...  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## sisurisampsa

> Vähän kustomoitu Salsani



Hyvää palikkaa on joo mutta miten ihmeessä päädyit tuohon järkyttävään krapulakakan ruskeaan?

----------


## Ansis

> Hyvää palikkaa on joo mutta miten ihmeessä päädyit tuohon järkyttävään krapulakakan ruskeaan?



Se oli joku hetken mielenhäiriö.

----------


## Ansis

> Tai jos harrastukseksi teet niin eiköhän me sulle saada järkättyä maalauskokeilualustaa lainaks... 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Tänne vaan ja ideoita myös (Y)

----------


## Makarooni

> Hei! Onko teillä mitään telineitä tai jotain millä saatte fatbiken pysymään pystyssä pihassa, en haluaisi ostaa jalkaa pyörään.. olen yrittänyt katsella netistä telineitä, mutta ei ole löytynyt, olisko teillä ehdottaa jotain?



Minulla taas on Willworxin Fat rack, hoitaa hommansa.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Hei! Onko teillä mitään telineitä tai jotain millä saatte fatbiken pysymään pystyssä pihassa, en haluaisi ostaa jalkaa pyörään.. olen yrittänyt katsella netistä telineitä, mutta ei ole löytynyt, olisko teillä ehdottaa jotain?



Tein sen itse ja säästin:
http://www.suomela.fi/wp-content/upl...oimg/15660.jpg

Siitä vaan mitottamaan paksukaiselle 👍

----------


## Jeltsar

^tarkennuksena kuitenkin, ettei asianomainen kuvassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Krisuli

Joo, luultavammin värkkään puusta jonkun telineen! 👍

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Joo, luultavammin värkkään puusta jonkun telineen!



Kannattaa valaa betonista. Kun tukee etukiekon kuraan noin 20 cm syvyyteen ennen kuin kovettuu, niin tulee tarkasti oikean muotoinen, eikä varmasti lähde kaatumaan.

----------


## rush

Tämmöttis kesäkuun eka vkl...

----------


## Ideatti

Testaus jatkuu barbegazi renkailla ja takana pyörii nyt hyvin ja molemmin puolin n. 5mm rakoa runkoon. Nyt kun keulan sais vielä maailmalta, kun tahtoo olla joka paikassa loppuun myyty tuo mastodon. On tuo 4.5" rengas verrattuna 3.8" renkaaseen paljon muhkumpi.  :Leveä hymy:  Ei taida tulla enään hodagit paikalleen.

----------


## jcool

Sumuiset aamut ovat parhautta!

----------


## hcf

> Tämmöttis kesäkuun eka vkl...



Mistäs tuo on?

----------


## Ettan

Lenkin loppupuolelta...

----------


## rush

Lainiotunturi

----------


## JumboJim

Hieno kuva 





> Sumuiset aamut ovat parhautta!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sumuiset aamut ovat parhautta!



Kuva on hieno, mutta sumu kastelee heinät ja sitten on kengät märät.

----------


## Jeltsar

^ratkaisuna sealskinz-sukat tms ja fiilistely voi jatkua 👍

https://www.sealskinz.com/UK/

----------


## VitaliT

> ^ratkaisuna sealskinz-sukat tms ja fiilistely voi jatkua 
> 
> https://www.sealskinz.com/UK/



 
ja susi kauppias hoita paikaliset kaupat, enkä voi kuin suositella.
kauppa suju ja takku toimi (:

----------


## artzi

Widun vedenpitävät mitään auta kun joko äijä hikoo tai vesi valuu ylhäältä sukkaan. Tiedä sitten auttaako uusissa jossain olevat tiivisteet yläpäässä. Kunnon villa on lämmin märkänäkin...   :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Widun vedenpitävät mitään auta kun joko äijä hikoo tai vesi valuu ylhäältä sukkaan. Tiedä sitten auttaako uusissa jossain olevat tiivisteet yläpäässä. Kunnon villa on lämmin märkänäkin...



Kun on 8 päivää jalat märkänä, niin siitä 2 viikon päästä jalat kuoriutuu mukavasti.

----------


## Jeltsar

Ei sitten. Puhun näköjään vaan omista hyvistä kokemuksistani. 

Kurjistelu jatkukoon?

----------


## Iglumies

Eilen pysy sukat kuivana.

----------


## artzi

> Kun on 8 päivää jalat märkänä, niin siitä 2 viikon päästä jalat kuoriutuu mukavasti.



 Sulla oli sentään kivaa 8 päivää. Sama kuorinta-homma kosmetologilla olis 1.5 h ja 400 €-kiitos-näkemiin-ja-tulkaa-toistekin.   :No huh!:

----------


## Swatsi



----------


## Pekkaki

Nurmijärven Sääksjärven rannalta  ja olipas kiva keli. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## ytte07

Onko swatsin kuva rukalta?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

> Onko swatsin kuva rukalta?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Rukaltapa hyvinkin  :Hymy:  Kyllä on mahtavat maisemat ja maastot. Fiilistellen pari päivää myöhässä tunturiajojen reittejä.

----------


## ytte07

Ajatteli jotta yläasema näyttää tutulta. Talvella tosin aina käynyt. Tars joskus ehtiä ilman lunta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

> Ajatteli jotta yläasema näyttää tutulta. Talvella tosin aina käynyt. Tars joskus ehtiä ilman lunta.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Suosittelen

----------


## WetWillie

Sikosaari Porvoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## misopa

Kaunis ilta.

----------


## TTL

Tänään kelpasi ajella Kurjenrahkan reitistöjä.

----------


## stumpe

^Kangenmiekan kierros on kyllä huippu lenkki. Hyvä flow...

----------


## hcf

Kontonulkki

----------


## Swatsi



----------


## -TIMPE-

Kelpaa Luostolla ajella






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Lare

Kiitos Rocky Mountainin Blizzard on viimein ajokunnossa. Lähettivät sieltä SunRinglen tilalle Dt:n 350 navan. Toissa päivänä 5h lenkki Sipoonkorpeen ja Itä-Helsinkiin eikä mitään hajonnut. Jee!

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Takamisakari

Kävinpä pitkästä aikaa pläskillä Askiston kallioilla. Pikku vesisadetta tuskin huomasi.. (E:ristus että onkin p*ska kuva..)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## artzi

Ajattelin pääseväni kunnolla tunkkailemaan kahden tien välisellä sähkölinjalla... mutta sepä olikin laitettu hyvään ajokuntoon. 



Läskiparkki oli taukopaikassa ensiluokkainen...



Hirveesti oli hirveitä kärpäsiä näissä metsissä. Ekat itikkaongelmat tänä kesänä.

----------


## pee



----------


## TTL



----------


## T.K.

Ne alkaa pikkuhiljaa läskikelit.  :Leveä hymy: 


Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk.

----------


## Ideatti

Uusi keula ollut nyt pari päivää paikallaan ja tämä olisi pitänyt olla alun perinkin tässä eikä blutoa ollenkaan. Tässä on ne blutosta puuttuvat tärkeimmät ominaisuudet eli herkkyys ja on tarpeeksi jäykkä. Ei voi muutakuin suositella tätä keulaa vaikka on pelkkä comp ext.  :Hymy:

----------


## zeppo

^ Komea pyörä  :Hymy: . Omassa Farley 9:ssä on Bluto paikallaan mutta en ole todennut että olisi jollain tapaa huono, ainoastaan tuo Hodag talveksi kaipaisi leveämpää. Pyöräilen aina yksin enkä tunne ketään jolla Mastodonia olisi joten mielipiteeni johtuu vain ja ainoastaan siitä etten ole koskaan hyvää keulaa kokeillut. Verottaja viime viikolla ilmoitti että pyöräilybudjettiin olisi tulossa korotus joten eihän sitä tiedä mitä tässä tapahtuu. Mutta jossain pitäisi keulaa päästä kokeilemaan.

Miten tuo jäykkyys ilmenee käytännössä? Ja pahoittelut OT:sta.

----------


## Jumo

Duden neitsytmatka. Lauantai-iltana Ylläsjärvestä ylös "pilven reunalle"

----------


## artzi

Vasen metsätie löytyi seuraamalla hienoja hirvenjälkiä toisen tien päästä. Onneksi en asu Huittisissa... tulisi suuri houkutus ostaa ja yön hämyssä asentaa n. 10m pitkospuuta tuohon Mommolankoskeen... http://www.huittinen.fi/matkailu/vir...jensuojelualue

----------


## Arhipoff

Koillismaan ruskaa.
Kyllä Dude antaa läskipyörälle aivan eri luonteen verraten vanhaan 2fat:iin...



Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Orivedellä Huppion polkuja, notski tauko ja leppoisa keli.

----------


## Janos86

Naapuripitäjässä menossa kohti laavua kahville

----------


## hcf

> Mukava ilma pyöräillä!



Kuva ei näy. Käytä jotain muuta ku google

----------


## dtw

Läskillä pääsee...



...joskaan en ajanut tämän suon yli mutta vähän reunoja pitkin kuitenkin.

----------


## Veijari

Jumaliude mä oon tikis! Koko lenkin tuntu et mikään ei pysäytä! Ja mitä kovempaa sydän hakkas, ni sitä kovempaa jalat kävi! 

Lähetetty minun SM-J500FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Tällä laavulla on katettu pyöräparkki kahdelle pyörälle. Takana näkyy iPoni-latauspiste. Oma sähkömies mukaan...

----------


## ytte07

Nokian Kalliojärven rannassa. Tytön ensimmäinen reissu paksuilla renkailla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kermaperuna

Scoopit aamulenkillä

----------


## ytte07

Tahkolla käytiin kiertämässä huuhkajan kierros. Mukailtu reitti 24km ja edgen mukaan nousumetrejä 648.


Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakke81

Eilisen kuvat syötteeltä koko perheen voimin. Tyttö 9v kävi kiertämässä syötteen kierroksen vaimolleen kanssa. Pojan 6v kanssa ajelin pärjänjoen rantaa 7km mutkin.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Peukkua Ytten, kermaperunan ja  Jakken porukoille.

----------


## wattijalka

> Tahkolla käytiin kiertämässä huuhkajan kierros. Mukailtu reitti 24km ja edgen mukaan nousumetrejä 648.
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mikä boxi on tarakalla polessa?

----------


## ytte07

Koitetaas osaanko linkittää.
http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...le-2000034555/
Eli Bilteman kylmälaukku.

----------


## Jopo81

Melkolailla erilainen fiilis ajella etujoustoisella hiilikuituläskillä 3liten jälkeen 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Melkolailla erilainen fiilis ajella etujoustoisella hiilikuituläskillä 3liten jälkeen



Ilmeisesti parempi? Mulla on nyt kolmas kausi Jousi-Dudella menossa ja eipä ole vielä mitään hinkua vaihtaa kalustoa. On muuten harrastusurani pisin päivitysselibaatti. Kukkaro kiittää :-)

----------


## Jopo81

> Ilmeisesti parempi? Mulla on nyt kolmas kausi Jousi-Dudella menossa ja eipä ole vielä mitään hinkua vaihtaa kalustoa. On muuten harrastusurani pisin päivitysselibaatti. Kukkaro kiittää :-)



Olihan ne ekat kilometrit sen tuntusia, että ei tästä tule mitään. Niin erilainen on whitejäykkikseen verrattuna Tykkäsin kyllä ja teinkin kaupat kulkineesta heti tänään Ja whitenkin sain eteenpäin kaveripiirissä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

^Kerroppa jos keksit jonku tarakkavirityksen tohon. Pitäs varmaan olla akseli-tolppa kiinnitys. Kiinnostas itelläki ostaa moinen fillari mut tuo jarruttaa ku pitäs kuskata telttailukamojaki  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Vaikeahan tuohon taitaa olla tarakkaa saada. Kiinteää ainakaan. Tuossa omassa vielä reverb tolppa että lienee helpointa hankkia erillinen retkeilypyörä

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

Tuo reverb kannattaa vaihtaa talveksi, vaikka kuitutolppaan. Noita on aika paljon hajonnut pakkasessa.

----------


## Jopo81

> Tuo reverb kannattaa vaihtaa talveksi, vaikka kuitutolppaan. Noita on aika paljon hajonnut pakkasessa.



Okei. Kiitos tiedosta. Täytyy vaihtaa kun tulee sopiva vastaan 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Okei. Kiitos tiedosta. Täytyy vaihtaa kun tulee sopiva vastaan



https://www.canyon.com/fi/accessorie...=2706#id=61104

----------


## Jopo81

> https://www.canyon.com/fi/accessorie...=2706#id=61104



Jo on tikulla hintaa 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Jo on tikulla hintaa 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Se on patentoitu tikku :-)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

No sitte  

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Samaa tolppasta sais Ergonin logolla 60€ halvemmalla  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JK-

> Samaa tolppasta sais Ergonin logolla 60€ halvemmalla



Ja molempien kopioita alle kuuden kympin mutta tuo on jo offtopicin puolella

Onko noista miten kokemuksia läskipyörissä? Hissin käytön ymmärrän, mutta onko joustavasta tolpasta paljonkin iloa..?

----------


## Jopo81

Lisää koeajoa. Petek ajoseurana
Löyty laavu jolla ei ennen olla käytykkään


Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Miten olikin jääny takaheijastimen nivelen väliin... syksyn merkki, terveiset metsästä.

----------


## Timppa H

Syksy

----------


## mni



----------


## JK-

Valojen testailua: märkää ja pimeää

Onneksi syksy on varuste-kysymys, mukavaahan tuollakin oli

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Jo on tikulla hintaa 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo, ei tuota tietenkään halvaksi voi sanoa.  Tosin on kyllä minun mielestä varsin hyvä.  Ei tietenkään mitään täpäriä fillarista tee, mutta mukavasti ottaa terävyyttä pois tälleistä.  Jotenka suosittelen.

----------


## Jopo81

^Rahat meni pyörään, täytyy tyytyä edullisempaan ainakin täksi talveksi

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

Tälläinen on toiminut kuitufarleyssa erittäin hyvin, joustaa paljon. https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...rCode=greydark. 
Hinta muistaakseni 170€

----------


## Jopo81

^30,9 kokoa ei ole tuossa. Ja hintaa 209€

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

Ei noista ovh hintoja makseta. Voi tietysti maksaa, jos haluaa :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tinke77

Eikös se oo runko mikä kuitufarleyssä joustaa

----------


## juho_u

> Eikös se oo runko mikä kuitufarleyssä joustaa



Molemmat, on se hyvä

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> ^Rahat meni pyörään, täytyy tyytyä edullisempaan ainakin täksi talveksi
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei tuollainen joustava tolppa tietenkään ikään "pakko olla" lisävaruste ole. Mutta esimerkiksi vanhemmalle kuskille jonka paikat ei siedä enää hyvin isompia ryminöitä, se on ihan hyödyllinen.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Poy

Syksyinen metsä




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pylöris

Käväsin Pirttimäellä. Alussa puro Bodomilta oli tulvinut niin että piti ajaa paljain jaloin, silti oli sääriin asti vettä. Muutenkin luonto oli pelleillyt tuolla. Puita oli nurin valtavasti ja viljatkin se oli jätättänyt peltoihin kumoon.

----------


## artzi

Oli hieno usvainen aamu. 



Imgurl vidduilee mobiilissa niin kokeillaan imgbb...

----------


## Sand

Vähän haaleaa ruskaa.

----------


## artzi

Pikku puron rannalla juuri ennen kuin aurinko lähti baariin vetämään perjantailärvät.


image upload

----------


## mni

Vihdoinkin sai jättää sadevaatteet kaappiin.

----------


## misopa

Biitsillä oli aika hiljaista.

----------


## Shamus

Sattui lampi matkalle...

----------


## Farina

^Hienoja kuvia. Mietin vaan, että otatteko näitä heti alkulenkistä. Oma läski oli kuorrutettu mudalla heti ensimmäisen sadan metrin jälkeen... Sen verran kosteita on polut sateiden jälkeen.

----------


## drzilton

Fiilisteltiin sinistä taivasta

----------


## Jopo81

Toissapäivän työmatkalta löytyi polulta mcribsejä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Aiiiiii että ku oli makia aamulenkki

----------


## artzi

Läski loskassa, 2 (plus 1 josta ei kuvaa kun se oli täynnä jotain tyyppejä isojen pyssyjen kanssa, ei uskaltanut ensinkään pysähtyä vaan annoin läskille kaurapuuroa polkimiin) uutta laavua ja yllätys... tuolla penkereensä yli vuotavalla jäisellä (?) järvellä ei ollut yhtään pinkkijää  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kermaperuna

Tästä ei paremmaksi lenkkikelit muutu.

----------


## crcm

Luolassa ja Hoodeilla...

----------


## mni

Viimeviikkoisesta 17 cm ensilumesta enää rippeet jäljellä.

----------


## eetu.sulo

Parit kuvatukset sunnuntaiselta lenkiltä.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Farina

^ Ohjaako tuo ass-saveri tuohon asennettuna kuraa oikeasti jonnekin muualle kuin selkään? Vai onko normaali sijoitus satulan kiskoissa tehokkaampi?

Hyvän näköinenhän se on noin, mutta just nyt on niin mutaiset kelit, että mietin omankin läskin "varustelua"...

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Sanoisin, että kengät ja puntit pysyy kuivempana. Ei selkä tai hanuri.

----------


## hcf

Tuo keskiön ja etuvaihtajan alue on kyllä kova keräämään kuraa. Eiköhän tällä vähennetä pyörän pesua. Ajokamppeet helpompi heittää vaan koneeseen  :Hymy: 
Entiiä kui tommonen pikkuläpystä auttaa mutta mucky nutz fat face fender suojaa aika hyvin asennettuna taakse

----------


## eetu.sulo

> ^ Ohjaako tuo ass-saveri tuohon asennettuna kuraa oikeasti jonnekin muualle kuin selkään? Vai onko normaali sijoitus satulan kiskoissa tehokkaampi?
> 
> Hyvän näköinenhän se on noin, mutta just nyt on niin mutaiset kelit, että mietin omankin läskin "varustelua"...



Ehkä hieman pysyy selkä kuivempana mutta eipä tuokaan mikään autuaaksi tekevä ratkaisu ole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Pekkaki

Ei ruuhkaa työmatkalla tänäänkään..  :Vink:  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antza44

Kiva ajella fätillä taas talvisettiä.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kai se fiilistelyä tämäkin.

----------


## Lare

Sipoonkorpi ja Gillerbergetin suo

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

Mukavan pehmeää ajoa, kun pölläytti vähän lunta.

----------


## macci



----------


## Human Traffic

^Hanikan luontopolun huudeilta?

----------


## artzi

Nimettömällä pikku kalliollla oleva Kirkkoniitun kota jota ei juurikaan kartoilta löydy. Reitti Satakunta sivuhaaroja. Ahlaisten kolmen sillan lenkki. Tuo kallio olis hieno kun pesis ja vahais...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MARA84

21km maantie lenkki. Tuulen saattelemassa räntäsateessa.

----------


## Monttu90

Fiilis kyllä nousi kertaheitolla kun sai omaan fattiin pikku päivityksen

----------


## kmw

Hyvää fiilistä Herusissa. Puksutin ja elävä Hikiän Ajomies.


Eikä ollut Käpylänkään ttunnelmissa tai poluissa valittamista

----------


## hcf

^Jarrulevyt löytyy mutta ei jarruja  :Hymy: 
Eikös tommonen jalkajarru oo aika hurja maastossa. Varsinki jos ketjut pomppaa pois.

----------


## OKS

Talvipyöräilykauden avajaisajelulla, hieman kaupungin teillä, pääasiassa Ounasvaaran talvisilla poluilla. Olipa taas hienot tunnelmat tuolla maastossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Lare

Sipoonkorven gansterikaara ja läski.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## misopa

Mukavaa päästä taas ajamaan talvipoluilla. Tosin talvi tuota, niin keväällä odottaa taas kesää ja kunnon neulaspolkua.

----------


## kermaperuna

Vauhdit laskee ja sykkeet nousee.

----------


## mahead

> Vauhdit laskee ja sykkeet nousee.



Kappas, joku muukin harrastaa tuota.  :Hymy:

----------


## Monttu90

Vähäistä on vielä lumi täällä päin, mutta on ees jotain

----------


## kmw

> ^Jarrulevyt löytyy mutta ei jarruja 
> Eikös tommonen jalkajarru oo aika hurja maastossa. Varsinki jos ketjut pomppaa pois.



On se hurjaa,juuh. Jäsen Pötkö voi avautua aiheesta. Hurjaa myös kun hölmönä väärään paikkaan menin ja jyrkähkössä alamäessä kivi tai kanto osui kampeen ja kenkä irtosi. Nyt paljon viisaampi  :Hymy:  Tasainen neulspolku bäst ja sitä löytyy mukavasti Röykän ja Rauhalan väliltä.

Tommosella setupilla ajelu on ihan omanlaistansa puuhaa ja tod.näk. sillä ei ole mtn tekemistä tätä lukevien normiläskilenkkien kanssa ja luultvasti fix olisi täysin sinne sopimaton.. Eikä tällä  mennä lujjjaa kun väli on naurettavan lyhyt 30/18, satasen kadenssilla pääsee kahtakymppiä. Mutta kun puitteet kunnossa niin ach kuinka onkaan zen lyllertää omaa täysii. Jos van ikinä tilaisuus kokeilla niin suosittelen.

----------


## jcool

Oli mukava kunnia tarjota kiinalaiselle ajoelämys. Mies tulee etelä kiinasta, missä ei taatusti lunta eikä, läskejäkään :-) Sori video on lyhyt,,,

----------


## Antza44

Sitä alettiin oikeen poseeraamaan. Olihan vettä Pirunpesän montussa. Kiva oli lähteä uusille lumille, kun on maannu taudissa monta päivää.

----------


## Anderi

Ensiajelulla metsässä Panzerilla. Kosteeta oli ja hienoa!

----------


## JumboJim

Ihan mukavaa kun tuli lunta mutta aika pahasti tukkii renkaan pyörimisen...

----------


## Jopo81

Paksu ja laiha canyon gfbd-ajolla. Mukavaa vaihtelua, kun ei tarttenu kurassa ajella tällä kertaa

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## dxteri

Pitkästä aikaa pyörän selässä ja mukavaahan se oli vaikka lyhyeksi lenkki jäikin 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OKS

Eilinen GFBD meni pikkujouluillessa, mutta tänään pieni lenkki Ounasvaaran uusilla talvipoluilla.

----------


## ytte07

^Pirkanmaalainen läski pyöräilijä murisee kateellisena tollasille lumikuville. P@#*@*#&n englantilaiset talvet täällä etelässä.

----------


## stumpe

> ^Pirkanmaalainen läski pyöräilijä



Onko pyöräsikin läski? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ytte07

No se on ihan siinä rajoilla onko pläski. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Mietin kuumeisesti, mitä antaisin tervetuliaislahjaksi kun Polen Taiga tulee perjantaina... päädyin sitten kuvan kenkimiin. Toivottavasti sopii ja että kaikki tykkäis.



..._ja nämäkin tarjosi Rtech Tampere_

----------


## tompula

Kyllähän nuo sopii, keltaiseen tai mustaan runkoon, jopa valko/siniseen jota ei vielä ole toimitettu. Onhan niissä hitusen sinistä 😁
Eikä painoltaan ihan ankkurit...

----------


## JLampinen

Läskipötkylä neitsytmatkallaan! Hienosti sujui ja on kyllä kivaa touhua tää läskeily!  :Hymy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lauttis

Global Finland Biking Day  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

Joku oli käynyt jo aikaisemmin ja piirtänyt pöllin päälle päivään kuuluvan viestin:

----------


## Mika K

Viime viikot olleet aika makiat polut täällä pohjoisella pohojanmaalla! Myös eilen pressan vastaanoton kättelyiden alkaessa muu perhe oli tiukasti ruudun ääressä ja meikäläinen jossain ihan muualla. Mukavasti meni oma itsenäisyyspäivän vastaanotto tuolla metsäpoluilla ja sitten saunassa käydessä. Ei valittamista  :Hymy:

----------


## ///Jone

Tänään on otettu ensiaskel fatbike-maailmaan, jota jatkuukin sitten viikon verran. Helsinki tarjosi lumen ja loskan sekaiset ajoreitit. Hieman pohjoisempana taisi olla reippaamminkin ihan lunta lunta maassa.

----------


## Jeltsar

Onnittelut uudelle läskikuskille! Olipa sähkö eli ei, hauskaa se on  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tomima

Jokin aika sitten olin vielä sitä mieltä, että eihän sellaisella läskillä ole mitään käyttöä, mutta n. vuosi ja 200 sivua tätä palstaa myöhemmin, tässä sitä nyt ollaan  :Hymy:  

Ohan se kivvaa!!

----------


## Jii13

Läskeilyhän on siis parasta mitä voi vaatteet päällä tehdä. Tosin, en ole koskaan kokeillut pyöräillä Aatamin asussa että tiedä sitten olisiko vielä parempaa...

----------


## OKS

> Läskeilyhän on siis parasta mitä voi vaatteet päällä tehdä. Tosin, en ole koskaan kokeillut pyöräillä Aatamin asussa että tiedä sitten olisiko vielä parempaa...



Hyvin sanottu heti alkajaisiksi.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tykkylunta Suomen Kabulissa. Harvinaista herkkua, että polut on ihan tukossa katkenneiden ja taipuneiden puiden takia.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/E91IAdpTyqRusdVy1

----------


## Monttu90

Eilistä polkujumppaa Pieksämäellä. Olihan tuota lunta tullut ja polulla mennyt yksi kävelijä lumisateiden jälkeen

----------


## Swatsi

> Eilistä polkujumppaa Pieksämäellä. Olihan tuota lunta tullut ja polulla mennyt yksi kävelijä lumisateiden jälkeen



Kyllähän tuota oli tullut  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Siemenlinko

> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
> by Optiflow, on Flickr



Hieno takaloksu!
Hieno pyörä muutenkin 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## havaaral

Tälle päivälle piti yhdistää pari läskiä. Vähän pitää vielä viilata suksien kiinnitystä, sen verran kankeaa polkeminen oli - vinkkejä? Väliajalla kävin takana näkkyvällä törmällä kolmesti.

----------


## hcf

> Tälle päivälle piti yhdistää pari läskiä. Vähän pitää vielä viilata suksien kiinnitystä, sen verran kankeaa polkeminen oli - vinkkejä? Väliajalla kävin takana näkkyvällä törmällä kolmesti.



Mahtavaa! Skinnasit ylös? 
Mä ruukaan vetää kärryssä laskukamat tohon ounasvaaralle. Sen kans nyt ei pahemmin poistuta kelviltä. Yhen talven kokeilin samanlaista viritystä ku sullaki ja monot repussa. Sit kokelin myös suksia kiinnittää reppuun mutta oli aika raskas viritys. Oikealla laskurepulla jossa on suksien kiinnitysremmit tuo saattas onnistua paremmin jos matka ei ole pitkä.

----------


## havaaral

Juu, skinnailin. Pirunkurua kun ei saa ajaa pyörällä  :Hymy:  (Siellä on oikeasti kieltomerkki).

Monot oli repussa, samoin skinit, sauvat, kypärä, vaatteet, juomat yms. Sukset sais reppuun ihan ok kiinni (testasin), mutta painoa tulisi selkävaivaiselle turhan paljon. Onkohan kukaan kehittänyt ahkioon kiinnityssysteemiä, joka sopisi polkupyörään? Ajatuksena oli keväämmällä sotkea läskireittejä syvemmälle kansallispuistoon ja käydä siellä skinnaamassa sellaisia törmiä, joihin ei viitsi hiihtämällä mennä.

----------


## Jeltsar

Nyt on havaaral yhdistänyt kaksi hienointa lajia 👍  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Hienoa!

Ylläksellä helpottuu kummasti lähestymiset jos ottaa pyörän avuksi. 

Itsekin mietin samaa viime keväänä. Ehkä juuri joku ahkio tai kärry voisi olla paras ratkaisu kuljettamiseen.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## havaaral

> Nyt on havaaral yhdistänyt kaksi hienointa lajia 



Jos sais vielä melonnan tuohon mukaan, olis kaikki koossa  :Hymy: . Hmm, sitähän vois laittaa koskarin köydellä perään ja siihen kamat....

----------


## Jeltsar

😂 kuulostaa hasardilta mutta kokeiltavahan se varmaan on. Kuvia odotellessa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

Eikös ne hinaa kanootteja johon lastattu kamat nuilla pohjoisnaparetkillä ku pitää välillä ylittää sulia

----------


## Weston

Katselin varmaan 15 sivua tästä taaksepäin keskustelua ja fiilistelin kuvia. Itsellä ei ole vielä fättiä, mutta kovasti olen hankkimassa vm. 2018 Felt DD 70 -mallia. http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...ike/DD-70.aspx 

Pisti silmään, että olikohan yhtä ainutta kuvaa Felteistä? Oli ainakin Salsa, Kona, LaMere, White ja pääosin Trekkiä. Onko tässä Feltissä nyt jokin vika mitä en keksi?

Nyt muistin, että taisihan siellä olla yksi OTB-kuva, jossa oli Felt.

----------


## Jeltsar

^Tokkopa tuosta kannattaa johtopäätöstä tehdä. Ehkä Felt-kuskit fiilistelee niin, ettei kuvia ehdi ottaa. Eikun ostohousut jalkaan ja kaupan kautta lenkille!  :Vink:

----------


## havaaral

> Hienoa!
> 
> Ylläksellä helpottuu kummasti lähestymiset jos ottaa pyörän avuksi. 
> 
> Itsekin mietin samaa viime keväänä. Ehkä juuri joku ahkio tai kärry voisi olla paras ratkaisu kuljettamiseen.
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Juttelin justiinsa yhden paikallisen kaverin kanssa. Olivat keväällä lainanneet Fjällun tavara-ahkion, siihen hiihtokamat ja läskeillä laskupaikoille. Yllättävän hyvin oli kuulemma seurannut pulkka perässä.

----------


## ///Jone

> Katselin varmaan 15 sivua tästä taaksepäin keskustelua ja fiilistelin kuvia. Itsellä ei ole vielä fättiä, mutta kovasti olen hankkimassa vm. 2018 Felt DD 70 -mallia. http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...ike/DD-70.aspx 
> 
> Pisti silmään, että olikohan yhtä ainutta kuvaa Felteistä? Oli ainakin Salsa, Kona, LaMere, White ja pääosin Trekkiä. Onko tässä Feltissä nyt jokin vika mitä en keksi?
> 
> Nyt muistin, että taisihan siellä olla yksi OTB-kuva, jossa oli Felt.



Kiinnitän itse näin noviisina fillarissa huomion alumiinirunkoon, joten 2-3kg painavampi kuin hiilikuitu. Se kuinka paljon itse massa vaikuttaa, on pientä harrastajalla, riippuen olosuhteista 0,1 - 0,5km/h keskinopeuteen samalla teholla (linkissä laskuri). Taas pyörivän massa vähentäminen tuntuu oleellisemmin. Hyvin pienellä lisäpanostuksella saa DT Swissin kehillä olevan täyskuitu Canyonin, mutta ei nälkä voi loputtomasti kasvaa...

http://www.kreuzotter.de/english/espeed.htm

----------


## Weston

Nyt näkyy olevan Dude 1899€ Millähän hintaa niitä on tarjouksesta saanut?

----------


## nikkesi

Oisko ollu heinäkuussa 1699 ollu 2017 malli.

----------


## Weston

Kyllä siinä sitten väliin jää aika paljon rahaa, harva pyörää ovh. hintaan ostaa. Kona Wo olisi kanssa vaihtoehto, mutta joku tossa Feltissä viehättää.

----------


## Roiala

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1Q...ozX2JySFNodWtn

Rovaniemellä on kyllä mahtavasti (omasta mielestä) järkätty talvistakin erikseen tätä varten tehtyä fatbike uraa, juuri kunnostetulla uralla makia ajella ounasvaaran maisemissa.

----------


## OKS

> https://photos.google.com/album/AF1Q...elENZ0uglm9l5o
> 
> Rovaniemellä on kyllä mahtavasti (omasta mielestä) järkätty talvistakin erikseen tätä varten tehtyä fatbike uraa, juuri kunnostetulla uralla makia ajella ounasvaaran maisemissa.



Ei näy kuvat edes kirjautumalla Googleen.

----------


## Roiala

Uusi yritys linkille. (korjattu alkuperäiseen)

----------


## OKS

> Uusi yritys linkille. (korjattu lakuperäiseen)



Kiits. Valitettavan sitkeä flunssa estää nyt ajot aika tehokkaasti.

----------


## HC Andersen

Fiilis oli raskaan puoleinen... 

Lähetetty minun F5321 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

^Eilisen nollakelin jälkeinen pikku pakkanen mahdollisti tänään tuollaisen polun rullailun "kevyesti". Umpinainen metsäautotie 15-20 sentin lumella kyykytti täysin. 5 m riitti ja tein u-käännöksen. Osan poluista oli sitten prätkähiiret jo tasoittanu.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ///Jone



----------


## Marsusram

Se mikä eilen oli sohjoista, oli tänään koppuraista. Torstain jälkeen alkaa päivä taas pidentyä. :Hymy:

----------


## harmis

> ^Tokkopa tuosta kannattaa johtopäätöstä tehdä. Ehkä Felt-kuskit fiilistelee niin, ettei kuvia ehdi ottaa. Eikun ostohousut jalkaan ja kaupan kautta lenkille!



Soon just näin :-)

----------


## Shamus

Kauden ekat sohjot ja jäät...

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

 by Optiflow, on Flickr

Eiliseltä polunavauslenkiltä, hyvin kerää tuota märkää lunta mukaansa. Nyt on kyllä saanut tehdä töitä noilla lenkeillä, aina on vastassa märkää lunta 15-30cm ja muita kulkijoita ei ole juurikaan ollut.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Tänään toiseen suuntaan ja meno on paljon helpompaa. Eikä ole luntakaan kyydissä niin paljoa.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Onpa jännän väriseksi muuttunut runko päivässä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Anderi

Lunta tulee ja Panzer kulkee

----------


## AKT

> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
> Tänään toiseen suuntaan ja meno on paljon helpompaa. Eikä ole luntakaan kyydissä niin paljoa.




Hei. Mikä takalokari toi on? käviskö toi cube nutrailiin kun jotain tuon tyylistä olen miettinyt.

----------


## Anderi

Hyvää joulua kaikille!

----------


## Optiflow

> Hei. Mikä takalokari toi on? käviskö toi cube nutrailiin kun jotain tuon tyylistä olen miettinyt.



Se on DIY-lokari, vähän 3M heijastinteippiä yhdistettynä laminointimuoviin ja vähän omaa muokkausta kehiin alunperin mallia  otettu jostain Zefalin läpyskästä.

----------


## JK-

Lahdessa kaikki on ihan hyvin

----------


## ytte07

Yhdistelin kaksi harrastusta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Hieno Nuotiokallio, ja edellisten hiilloksella lämpes vielä yksi pieni makkara. Suositut reitit ihan jääkenttää, muualla vettä, pusikoissa hiukan kivaa lumipolkua.

----------


## Wipe

Tapaninpäivän ajelulla -18

----------


## Ski



----------


## DDx2

Sirkka -22°C, nastoilla, ei mitään käyttöä.......>>>>

----------


## Ski



----------


## Mika K

Uuh, kun komiaa Syötteellä *lisää tähän sydän*

----------


## macci

ei ihan niin talvista


jäätä sentään löytyi

----------


## Sand

Tapaninajelut.

----------


## fättärix

> Yhdistelin kaksi harrastusta.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eikö ole aika hankalaa polkea lumikengillä?  :Sekaisin:   :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## hcf

> 



Huh huh. Kyl on niin hienon näköstä baanaa ja maisemaa. Tuol ois kiva fiilistellä

----------


## HC Andersen

> Yhdistelin kaksi harrastusta.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Polen keulakulma on sen verran loiva että lumikengillä pystyy hyvin pyörittelemään ilman että ne osuu eturenkaaseen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jukahia

... mä putoan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jcool

Päivitin F5:een 27.5'' setin ja nastarenkaat. Yllättävän iso ero ajossa ja opetteluahan tämä vielä on, kun verrattaan 26'':n ketteryyteen ja jumbojen rullaamiseen. Jonkin verran painoakin tippui, vaikka renkaatkin ovat pelkästään yli 3kg! Koko läsä nyt 12.6kg.

----------


## jcool

Ohessa vielä rengasta lähempää...

----------


## Ski

wow !
Hienoja kuvia ! Ja hieno pyörä !

----------


## Paksupolkija

Onko mcarbonin 65mm kehät? Mites gnarwhal toimii kapealla kehällä ja mitä paineita pidät talvella

----------


## TheMiklu

On kyllä vimosenpäälle myyntikuvat Trekistä! <3

----------


## jcool

> Onko mcarbonin 65mm kehät? Mites gnarwhal toimii kapealla kehällä ja mitä paineita pidät talvella



On joo mcarbonin 65:set ja i9:n hubit. Hyvin toimii gummi ja kestää lussuttaa ihan ryppyrenkaaksi. Testailin lapin reissulla -20 pakkasessa, mutta en toki lussuttanut nollaksi pakkasessa. Pakkanen ei vaikuttanut kumiin juuri ollenkaan (esim. Barbegazi kauhea pakkasella). Gnarwhal ei vetele, vaikka ois nollassa paineet. Jonkin verran pyöristää renkaan profiilia kapeampi vanne, mikä ei välttämättä olekkaan huono asia. Lumikanto ehkä kärsii, mutta olen ajellut jo melkein "hangella". Painemittari hajalla, joten vaikea sanoa painetta ihan tarkkaan. Gnarwhal ei sitte rullaa yhtään matalalla paineella, mutta eipä se juuri haittaa tuola metsäpoluilla. Aika hyvin leikkaa jäätynyttä lunta tuo rengas! En suosittele rengasta, ellei erityisesti tarvi! Barbi esim. parempi vaihtoehto, jos haluaa päästellä.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Jep itellä on gnarwhalit nastoilla ja onhan ne rouheat. Tänään oli nollakelissä 0.58/0.68 kun lähdin sisältä. Ihan hyvin nuo rullaa kun ei muusta tiedä. Kesäksi sitten barbegzit alle.

----------


## jcool

Oulussa fiilistellen :-)

----------


## Shamus

Hieno ^    !

----------


## Kemizti

Fiilistelin muhkummat kumit läskiin..

----------


## Kiito-orava

Tänään kirittäjän virkaa hoiti nelijalkainen omavalmentaja. Hiljaista oli lumisessa metsässä, vain metsäneläinten jälkiä näkyi siellä täällä.

----------


## OKS

> Fiilistelin muhkummat kumit läskiin..



Muhkuhan tuosta tuli, mitkä on fiilikset?

----------


## Kongeli



----------


## jcool

> Fiilistelin muhkummat kumit läskiin..



Mikä penkki ja onko hyvä?

----------


## Kemizti

> Mikä penkki ja onko hyvä?



GillesBerthoud Galibier Ti, ei pelkästään hyvä, vaan paras.

Mutismarketista www.mcarbon.fi

----------


## OKS

Illansuussa tuli mahdollisuus lähteä vuoden viimeiselle talvireittiajelulle. Suuntana Ounasvaaran polut ja kyllä oli talvisessa metsässä taas kaunista ja polut hyvässä kunnossa. Muitakin läskeilijöitä näytti olevan liikkeellä.

----------


## Roiala

Pitääpä huomenna käydä katsastamassa nuo polut

----------


## lehtijussi

Näissä tunnelmissa kohti uutta vuotta! Mennyt vuosi on kohta hämärä muisto vain.

----------


## dxteri

Tämän vuoden viimeiset ajelut  ens vuonna jatkuu kuhan vuoden vaihteen juhlimisen jälkeen pystyy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hana79

Salsabrothersien vuoden ensimmäiset läskeilyt.

----------


## JussiH

Syötteellä fiilistelemässä 5 päivää.

----------


## tomima

Fiilistelyä Forssassa. Lunta tilattu lisää. Saas nähdä koska mahtavat toimittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Fiilistelyä Forssassa. Lunta tilattu lisää. Saas nähdä koska mahtavat toimittaa



Ei näy

----------


## Villetre

Tässä kun on pyörän omistajia laidasta laitaan niin kysynpä tämmöistä; uusi fätti kiinnostaisi nykyisen Cuben Nutrail tilalle.. Mielessä jokin kevyt esim Salsa Mukluk niin kannattaako? Tekeekö muutaman kilon pudotus ihmeitä ajolle? Polekin kiinnostaisi toki valkoisena..

----------


## TheMiklu

No kyllä muutama kilo tosiaanki tekee mutta Nutraili on melko kevyt läskiks. Aika leikkisä siittä tulee jäykällä ja yli kilon keviämmällä hiilarikeulalla. 
Mutta onko geo muuten sopiva? Sehän on pitkäjalkasen/lyhytselkäsen pyörä. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## lastumaki

Kuivaa ja lämmintä.

----------


## Ricce

Läskit laduilla 3:45 ->
https://areena.yle.fi/1-4327593

----------


## Villetre

Kyllä geo on aikas sopiva,mulla on pitkäjalkasena 21" kun oli ohjaamo hieman tilavampi omaan makuun. Anglesetti on kiinni, en tosin tiedä oliko aste vai puolentoista korjaus.. Kuitukeulaa kanssa miettinyt mutta tosiaan ehkä polttelisi kuituinen pyörä enemmän. Muuten kyllä ollut tyytyväinen kamppeeseen.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Läskit laduilla 3:45 ->
> https://areena.yle.fi/1-4327593



Homma on jokseenkin haastavaa monenkirjavien maanomistussuhteiden alueella. Kaakonkulmallakin tuli joulun aikaan lunta siinä määrin, ettei läskillä päässyt paikoin liikkumaan edes kerran ajetulla kelkanjäljellä. Olisi varsin helppoa ajaa kelkalla hyvät kävely/läski bataatti metsään, mutta kuka siihen hommaan kuvituksen, kun neljän kilometrin matkalla voi olla 40 maanomistajaa. Ja kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että seassa on vähintään yksi, joka ei hyväksy liikunnaksi kuin hiihdon umpilumessa. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## wanhus



----------


## Jopo81

Ei oo lunta, ei oo jäätä. Vettä on ja mutaa ja kuraa saatana. Missä mun talvi on. Pitää vissiinkin muuttaa pois täältä rannikolta, että saa talven

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

> Homma on jokseenkin haastavaa monenkirjavien maanomistussuhteiden alueella. Kaakonkulmallakin tuli joulun aikaan lunta siinä määrin, ettei läskillä päässyt paikoin liikkumaan edes kerran ajetulla kelkanjäljellä. Olisi varsin helppoa ajaa kelkalla hyvät kävely/läski bataatti metsään, mutta kuka siihen hommaan kuvituksen, kun neljän kilometrin matkalla voi olla 40 maanomistajaa. Ja kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että seassa on vähintään yksi, joka ei hyväksy liikunnaksi kuin hiihdon umpilumessa. 
> 
> Mitäpä vielä?



Yrittänyttä ei laiteta. Vai miten se meni  :Vink:  toisaalta pessimisti ei pety. 

Omalla suunnalla vähän samanlaista viritelmää. Hyvä, positiivinen vire mediassa ja yleisessä mielipiteessä varmasti avuksi.

----------


## Fat Boy

Jep. Yhdistys olisi hyvä olla taustana. Maanomistajien yhteystiedot saa maanmittauslaitokselta maksua vastaan. Hinta oli jotain €/maanomistaja. Jos tätä kysyy yhdistys, voi laskulle hyvinkin löytyä maksaja, kaupunki tai yritys. Esim. Pyöräkauppa. 

Kun luvat on kunnossa koneelliselle polkemiselle, ottaisin yhteyttä paikalliseen kelkkakerhoon, josta löytynee ainakin pientä korvausta vastaan kalusto ja kuski ajamaan merkitty reitti läpi.

Tällä kulmalla kerho on polkenut kelkalla parit urat omineenkin, mutta siinä on melkoinen imagoriski jos asutuksen lähelle ajelee omin luvin urat..  

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## artzi

Mettäsuksilla tai lumikengillä kun päästelee menemään muutama hemmo/ämmä/muu jonossa, *sopivalla kelillä*, niin se on hieno polun pohja siinä sitten. Kunnossa se pysyy kun siinä sitten kävellään/ajellaan tms hölmöilyä harrastetaan. Ei tarvii lupia kävelyyn eikä hiihtämiseen... vink vink...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jeltsar

On harkittu sitäkin. Vaatis vaan aikaa enemmän.

Onko kokemusta toimiiko lumikengät? Meinaan onko liian harvassa ja kantaa liikaa? Vanhanliiton lyhyet minarit eli minisukset olis varmaan parhaimmat?

----------


## Marsusram

^Lumikengillä ei saa harppoa liian harvaa jälkeä jos on yksin tekemässä, useampi kerta tasoittaa uran. Leveyskin tulee sopiva (läskipyörän kampileveys).
Tampattu pohja yleensä tiivistyi ajan mittaan kantavaksi kun lumi jatkoi kiteenmuodostusta, ellei ollut sopivasti heti tiivistyvää lunta.
Jos on pelkoa että suksijat tai hevostelijat omivat uran, on siitä hyvä tehdä sopivasti kiemurainen, ettei kelpaa.
Täällä ei enää tunnu lumikenkiä tarvitsevan.. :Irvistys:

----------


## ytte07

Tossa on mun oma kokeilu. Tiheetä teputusta ees taas.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

👍(peukutus)

Tästä mallia kans:
https://youtu.be/Oo8GLFNWljM  :Leveä hymy: 

Tavoitteena olisi merkitty reitti, joka olisi kaikkien tavoitettavissa. Se vaan tosiaan vaatii sitten neuvottelua maanomistajien kanssa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> ^Lumikengillä ei saa harppoa liian harvaa jälkeä jos on yksin tekemässä, useampi kerta tasoittaa uran. Leveyskin tulee sopiva (läskipyörän kampileveys).
> Tampattu pohja yleensä tiivistyi ajan mittaan kantavaksi kun lumi jatkoi kiteenmuodostusta, ellei ollut sopivasti heti tiivistyvää lunta.
> Jos on pelkoa että suksijat tai hevostelijat omivat uran, on siitä hyvä tehdä sopivasti kiemurainen, ettei kelpaa.
> Täällä ei enää tunnu lumikenkiä tarvitsevan..



Joskus aiemmin on ollut puhetta (silloin muinoin kun talvella oli lunta) juuri tästä asiasta, ja "suksenestomutkat" olivat kokeneiden mielestä tärkeitä muistaa tehdä että polkua ei "omita".

----------


## Ferguson

Ite kun pari vuotta sitten tein polkua, niin mulla oli lumikenkäilyssä lana perässä ja tuli tosi hyvää banaa tuolla virityksellä. Lana tehty rosterisesta raudoitusverkosta oli kevyt vetää perässä.

----------


## Kongeli

Aurinkokin näyttäytyi tänään.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Blackborow

Kylläpä tuota priimaa uraa taas riitti ja aurinkokin pilkahteli puiden välistä. Matalallahan se vielä tähän aikaan vuodesta näyttäytyy.

----------


## VitaliT

Olipa harvinaisen hiano keli.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Viimeinkin pääsi nauttimaan auringosta tänä talvena.

----------


## TheMiklu

Kuvattiin Raahessa läskipyöräilyä. Siinä tuoksinassa tyrkkäsin pyöräni Janni Hussille joka ihmettelemään, että eikö hänellä ollut toinen pyörä. Kuvatessa sanoin haluavani ottaa vaan suosikki läskistäni kuvan (meikällä kaksi runkoa yms.)
Huumoria löytyi vaikka näin törkeästi väijytin  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## harmis

Onhan tuo jumalattoman kaunis pyörä, eikä tällä kertaa ole tarvetta photoshopata seisontatukeakaan pois.

----------


## Villetre

Miklu ;mikä keula tuo on? Mistä hommattu? Ja ,ah Janni on kaunis.

----------


## wex4

Fiilistelyä tämäkin? Ainoa nastarenkaani D4 oli kiinni Fox 27+ keulassa, laitoin keulan läskiini kiinni, olipas kiva ajella, ajotuntuma oli aivan toista kuin Blutossa,  voipi olla, etten pidä kiirettä jäykän keulan takaisin laitossa.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Miklu ;mikä keula tuo on? Mistä hommattu?



Aito Ebay-keula. Carbon-cyclesistä. Tiimissä pari tollasta toista talvea jo käytössä. Ei olleskaan huono.
Tosin Crocilta saa tilattua pelkkää keulaa suht edukkaasti ja vois arvella, että siinä on asteen parin verran parempi laatu ja takuu.





> Ja ,ah Janni on kaunis.



Ja älyttömän mukava ja ilosen olonen ihiminen vaikka varmasti oli jo pitkä päivä takana ynnä aikataulut paino päälle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

Kyllä oli tänään sellainen lenkki, että jos olisi ollut mukana aloittelevia läskikuskeja, olisi niiden pyörät mennyt myyntiin samantien  valheellisen mainonnan takia.
Korpuksi jäätynyt lumen pinta aiheutti semmoista tuskaa etenemiseen avaamattomilla poluilla. Ja yllättäen ehkä hankalinta oli ajaa sellaista uraa missä oli yhdet jalanjäljet jotka oli sitten jäätyneet hankeet. Pyörä kyllä valitsi ite etenemissuunnan noista jäljistä vaikka kuinka yritti itse ohjata haluttuun suuntaa, ei mennyt. Ei ollut läskillä ajo helppoa ja kevyttä ja sellaista että pääsee jokapaikassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Kävin juniorin kans vähän lähipolkuja huristelemassa, hyvin meni myös nakkikumi, vaikka läskifiilistelytopikki onkin

----------


## Mattia

^Kumi miestä myöten. Molemmilla hauiksesta otettu mittaa renkaaseen  :Vink: .

----------


## dxteri

Illan lenkilta ei tullut kuvia räpsittyä kun keli oli oikein mainio, -10 pakkasta ja polut kivasti kovat viikon lauhan ja vesisateiden jälkeen. Kuva pitikin räpsästä tän hetken ”huolto”tiloista. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tomima

Kokeillaas uudemman kerran jos Forssan läskifiilistelyt näkyis tällä kertaa.

Keli oli aivan loistava tähän touhuun. Ne paikat jossa lunta oli enemmän, oli hanki jäätynyt siihen malliin, että paikoin sai kantohangella fiilistellä. Toki oli myös paikoin hieman upottavia paikkoja johon oli jäätynyt jalan jälkiä yms. Tuli juuri vaihdettu absoluteBlackin 26t ovaali tarpeeseen ja kyllähän se sillä joka paikasta eteni.

----------


## mahead

> Tuli juuri vaihdettu absoluteBlackin 26t ovaali tarpeeseen ja kyllähän se sillä joka paikasta eteni.



Onko takana 46t kun näyttää aika isokokoiselta?

Itte arrvoin jonkun aikaa että tarttisko raskaampaan päähän lisää vaihdetta, eli olisiko isompi eturatas tarpeeseen. Onneksi päädyin 26t, koska paljon useammin keveimmälle vaihteelle on ollut käyttöä kuin mitä nykyistä raskaampia olisin kaivannut (toki joitakin tilanteita on ollut).

----------


## tomima

> Onko takana 46t kun näyttää aika isokokoiselta?



Ei ole kun 10spd 11-42. Hetken sitä pohdin, että olisko sille 46 piikkiselle käyttöä, mutta vähän luulen että kyllä tuo riittää. 11spd varmaankin jossain vaiheessa tulee päivitettyä.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Timppa H

Sama paikka. Ei vaan ehtiny kuvarasteihin :/ (Sori sähkövehje  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## mahead

> Ei ole kun 10spd 11-42. Hetken sitä pohdin, että olisko sille 46 piikkiselle käyttöä, mutta vähän luulen että kyllä tuo riittää. 11spd varmaankin jossain vaiheessa tulee päivitettyä.



Mulla oli hetken aikaa myös 26t-ovaali - 42t. Ei se riittänyt.  :Hymy:  Toki tapauskohtaista.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Ittellä myös Farley5 2018 ja en ole vielä kun kerran käyttänyt pienintä vaihdetta. Ei kyllä tiheempää ole tullut kaivattua. ylensä valitsen kolmosen mäkiin, muuten menee vauhti liian hiljaiseksi jopa ykkösvaihteelle. Tai sitten en osaa pyörittää vaan runtata. Ehkä 28 ovaalia voisi kyllä kokeilla. tomimalla näyttää olevan joku pienempi runkokoko (M) kun Barbegzi takana.

----------


## tomima

> Ittellä myös Farley5 2018 ja en ole vielä kun kerran käyttänyt pienintä vaihdetta. Ei kyllä tiheempää ole tullut kaivattua. ylensä valitsen kolmosen mäkiin, muuten menee vauhti liian hiljaiseksi jopa ykkösvaihteelle. Tai sitten en osaa pyörittää vaan runtata. Ehkä 28 ovaalia voisi kyllä kokeilla. tomimalla näyttää olevan joku pienempi runkokoko (M) kun Barbegzi takana.



Ollaan täällä päin Suomen maata sen verran hitaita hämäläisiä, että meille ei hitainkaan vauhti ole liian hiljainen 😀

Joo M-kokoa on runko. Missään kovin syvässä mössössä tuolla renkaalla ei mennä, mutta lumella toimii vallan mainiosti. Kesällä varmasti toimiva valinta myös eteen..

----------


## Nicco

Lahden kaupunki polkujen fiilistelyä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hylsy

> Lahden kaupunki polkujen fiilistelyä.



Sori lievä ot, mutta missäpäin Lahtea niitä hyviä polkuja on? Kesää varten lähinnä siis, kun ei toi talvipyöräily itelle niin hirveesti uppoa. Eikä mulla kyllä läskiäkään ole, vaan ihan perus täpärillä mennään. Merrasjärven ja Takkulan välillä on tullu jonkun verran pyörittyä, mutta siellä on mun makuun vähän liikaa mäkiä, kun niin jyrkkiäkin on. Aina joudut olemaan joko ylämäessä jota vääntää ykkösellä ylös, tai alamäessä jossa vauhtia on jopa liikaa ja joutuu jatkuvasti jarruttelemaan.

----------


## Ricce

> Sori lievä ot, mutta missäpäin Lahtea niitä hyviä polkuja on? Kesää varten lähinnä siis, kun ei toi talvipyöräily itelle niin hirveesti uppoa. Eikä mulla kyllä läskiäkään ole, vaan ihan perus täpärillä mennään. Merrasjärven ja Takkulan välillä on tullu jonkun verran pyörittyä, mutta siellä on mun makuun vähän liikaa mäkiä, kun niin jyrkkiäkin on. Aina joudut olemaan joko ylämäessä jota vääntää ykkösellä ylös, tai alamäessä jossa vauhtia on jopa liikaa ja joutuu jatkuvasti jarruttelemaan.



Hyppyrimäkien takaa tai keskussairaalan takaa kun löydät jonkun polunpään, ei lopu ihan heti, tämä siis kesällä, talvella paljon latuja. Hollolan puolella Tiilikankaalla ja Tiirismaan ympärillä sitten talvipolkua mukavasti.

----------


## noniinno

Vaikeaa voi kyllä olla maastopyöräilyn harrastaminen vihreiden harjujen maassa, jos mäkiä aikoo välttää. Ehkä Liipolan alueelta löytyisi alavaa maastoa, siellä tosin menoa hidastaa mangrovejuurakko.

----------


## Nicco

> Sori lievä ot, mutta missäpäin Lahtea niitä hyviä polkuja on? .



https://jalki.fi/

Tuolta kun alat selailemaan reittejä niin varmasti löytyy hyviä polkuja. Tosin ylä ja alamäistä saa nauttia vähän jokapuolella. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Garymies

Muutama kuva, kun tänään pitkästä aikaa valoisalla Farleytä ulkoiluttamassa. Toimiva rengassetup näin lumikelille tuo Bud ja Colossus.

----------


## lehtijussi

Mitä enemmän vauhtia, sen hauskempi Pole Taiga on... 

Vapaapäivä ja kestävät polut - hyvä fiilis

----------


## Kurapyörä

Fiilistelykuva talviselta suolta. Läskit tauolla, kolme erilaista melko suosittua mallia.

----------


## OKS

> Mitä enemmän vauhtia, sen hauskempi Pole Taiga on... 
> 
> Vapaapäivä ja kestävät polut - hyvä fiilis



Ihan hyvää haipakkaa.

----------


## Roiala

Mielenkiintoiset äänimaailmat. Kiva video  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Eipä ollut huono fiilis tänään.

----------


## lehtijussi

Juu, kyllä tuolla sielu lepää. Hiljainen metsä taas tänään... vaan kun mennään pari kuukautta eteen päin, arska alkaa paistaan ja tirpat heräileen. 



Eiliseltä vielä yksi videon pätkä. Huppiovuoren huipulta laskettelua, pudotusta olis, mutta sen verran syheröä ja monttuista ettei "taidot" riitä vauhdin pitoon. Natinaa ja rutinaa kyllä riittää. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Sipoonkorpikin alkaa jäätyä. Hakunilassa tykitetty hyvin lunta kun Storträskilläkin oli valkoista.

----------


## Jyri K

Liukasta oli. Nastoilla kyllä pärjäsi hienosti. Polut todella nopeat. 



Jyri

----------


## Hylsy

Kiitoksia vinkeistä!
Ja ei niitä mäkiä oo tarkotus välttää, mutta se olis jossain välissä ihan jees olla tasastakin, tolla alueella sä olet koko ajan jyrkässä mäessä. Tai olis vaikka vähän loivempia mäkiä niin ei tarttis ihan jokaisen pienenkin esteen yli työntää tai nostaa pyörää.

----------


## Pexxi

> Mitä enemmän vauhtia, sen hauskempi Pole Taiga on... 
> 
> Vapaapäivä ja kestävät polut - hyvä fiilis



Vähän liikaa vauhtia jo paikoin kun kuuden hengen voimin lasketeltiin toi. Hissiä kaipailivat että saisi uudestaankin laskettua. 70 metriä taitaa olla pudotusta ylhäältä asti. Tää taitaa olla siitä välitasanteelta asti?

----------


## Kongeli

Sunnuntaiajelut

----------


## lehtijussi

> Vähän liikaa vauhtia jo paikoin kun kuuden hengen voimin lasketeltiin toi. Hissiä kaipailivat että saisi uudestaankin laskettua. 70 metriä taitaa olla pudotusta ylhäältä asti. Tää taitaa olla siitä välitasanteelta asti?



Juu... 
Lyhensin tuota videota pitkän pätkän alusta, ei sitä muuten olisi kukaan jaksanu katsoa tuonne loppupätkän vauhdikkaaseen osaan. Polen leveä tanko tuottaa hieman vaikeuksia, tuossakin vilmin laskussa paukautti puunrungosta parikertaa kunnolla käsille. Ihme ettei neopreeniset tankotumput saanu vaurioita. Tänään ei ehtinyt pyörän päälle ollenkaan. Ainakaan vielä.

----------


## mni

Uuden navigaattorin sisäänajoretki.

----------


## OKS

> Uuden navigaattorin sisäänajoretki.



Minulla on retkikajakissa hieman vastaava.  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Pari kuvaa suolta: https://photos.app.goo.gl/rEraogJX3fhldfco1

----------


## Smo

OT: nyt on komee ruuhi. Viittiikö tuolla rantautuakkaan?





> Minulla on retkikajakissa hieman vastaava.

----------


## OKS

> Pari kuvaa suolta: https://photos.app.goo.gl/rEraogJX3fhldfco1



Onpa komeaa suota ja hyvät olosuhteet. Onko iso lintu merikotka?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onpa komeaa suota ja hyvät olosuhteet. Onko iso lintu merikotka?



Oliskohan lihava naakka? Croppasin täydet pikselit jos olis helpompi tunnistaa: https://photos.app.goo.gl/aqNBlTkA33Fd51H72

----------


## VSS

> Oliskohan lihava naakka? Croppasin täydet pikselit jos olis helpompi tunnistaa: https://photos.app.goo.gl/aqNBlTkA33Fd51H72



Vähän kun zoomaa niin kyllä se naakalta näyttää...



 :Vink:

----------


## Taimo M.

Nyt sain jo aamusta nauraa, kiitos VSS!!!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Nyt sain jo aamusta nauraa, kiitos VSS!!!



Näkyy se tiedustelunaakka tossa videollakin. Sill on vaan enempi antenneja siivissä kuin tavallisella pomminaakalla. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xh5wsNSgOA

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Marsusram

Talven tuntua laihaläskilenkillä.

----------


## tomima

Tänään 85 km pienillä asfaltti-/hiekkateillä fiilistelyä.

----------


## Timppa H

Luomulaihaläskillä yritin tänään ährätä. Sähkärissä kampi osuu hiukan chainstayhin, kampi on vähän vääntynyt, toivottavasti uudet kammet ratkaisee tuon tai sitten tulee huono fiilis vähäksi aikaa.

----------


## Jopo81

Oli läski ja laiha, samaa merkkiä tosin
Puuteroiduilla poluilla meinas vähän vaikeata olla eteneminen 
Ajoseurana petek.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lare

Hältingträsk Sipoonkorpi

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

Läski oli työpäivän ajan (7.00-15.15) ulkona noin -20° pakkasessa, rengaspaineet olivat laskeneet aika lailla ja 4,8" JJ LS oli kohtalaisen haluton rullaamaan kevyesti. Huominen näyttäisi olevan vielä hieman kylmempi. No, eiköhän me selvitä töistä kotiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Kauniimman puoliskon kanssa järvellä...

----------


## mni



----------


## LÄNNENLOKARI



----------


## Nicco

Fiilistä fiilistä. Ajoin keskellä kelviä olleen ison koiran ripuli pas..n päältä. Tavara veti ansiokkaasti budin kuvion tukkoon koko renkaan leveydeltä ja 20cm pituudelta. Ei irronnut edes lumella hankaamalla. Kotiin tuli sitten ajettua melko rauhallisesti paskaa tuulettimessa efektin pelossa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ande749

Pari viikkoa sitten oli vielä komea keli ajella:

----------


## artzi

Ehdin sekä hiihtää että läskeillä, viime hetkellä ennen helvatan monsuunia joka vei lumet mennessään... kyllä oli hianoo! Edestakaisin ajo läskillä tekee jo hienon polun. Ilmainen harjaton ja hellävarainen pyörän pesu samalla...

----------


## MPU

Pirkkaläski sai Leftyn keulalle. Huomenna koeponnistus.

----------


## artzi

Samoilla leveysasteilla kuin eilinen... kyllä nauratti. Edes nastoilla ei kaikki jäisiä kallioita päässyt ylös.

----------


## Jopo81

Vois sanoa, että ei ollu nastoista haittaa

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

Nastakeli on nasta keli. Ei lisättävää. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marsusram

Tiaisilla alkaa jo olla kevättä rinnassa. Lumet oli huvenneet, sohjoa oli poluilla, silti kiva oli fiilistellä.

----------


## px

Talviaamufiilistelyä Syötteellä eilen <3

----------


## nyhtis

Hei, kiitos Jopo81 vinkeistäsi taukopaikalla. Varmaan törmätään joskus uudestaan.

----------


## artzi

> Talviaamufiilistelyä Syötteellä eilen <3



Hyvä Pekka siellä tuntureilla. Jos voisit mitenkään ystävällisesti harkita näiden kovasti ahdistusta etelän miehille aiheuttavien videoiden postaamista, pliiiis?

----------


## lehtijussi

Kävin kelvillä kääntymässä ja siitä ahdistuneena äkkiä takas...

----------


## hphuhtin

> Hyvä Pekka siellä tuntureilla. Jos voisit mitenkään ystävällisesti harkita näiden kovasti ahdistusta etelän miehille aiheuttavien videoiden postaamista, pliiiis?



Aivan! Tässä alkaa epäilemään pahasti valintojaan esim. asuinpaikan suhteen!

----------


## a-o

Jos ei tunturiin asti ehdi, niin Oulussakin riittää upeaa baanaa!

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## misopa

Myös Raahessa talvipolut huippukunnossa.

----------


## Timppa H

Polut on taas melko hyvässä kunnossa. Vähän lunta ja pakkasta lisää, ni olis bueno.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

 by Optiflow, on Flickr

Tänään tuli käytyä taas paikallisen laskettelumäen takamaastossa. Oli vähän kaposet polut, välillä mentiin lasten potkupyörä tyylillä, kun ei vaan pystynyt polkemaan.

----------


## OKS

> Polut on taas melko hyvässä kunnossa. Vähän lunta ja pakkasta lisää, ni olis bueno.



Onko mutzis hyvä?

----------


## Kemizti

Oli pitkästä aikaa kauheen kivaa

----------


## Timppa H

> Onko mutzis hyvä?



Kyllähän se on ihan hyvä, kuski vaan on melko huonossa hapessa :/

27,5+ - D5 (ed BUD), siltä väliltä on ajettu, kaikki käy.

----------


## Antza44

On meillä Hollolassakin Tiirismaalla polut iskussa ja reilu tunnissa ajelee tänne pääkaupunkiseudulta. https://fi.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiirismaa .  https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nslxcinnxkujlzky

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Pekkaki

Aamusta tässä oli polku..

----------


## Kemizti

Iltalenkillä oli taas fiilistä.. keli oli raskas, mutta hieno.

----------


## elasto

> Aamusta tässä oli polku..



Ja nyt ei näy mitään?

----------


## Pekkaki

> Ja nyt ei näy mitään?



On siinä nyt taas jäljet ku työnsin ja kannoin fillaria töistä himaan, ehkä aamuun mennessä Krakanpelto varmaan taas ummessa

----------


## elasto

> On siinä nyt taas jäljet ku työnsin ja kannoin fillaria töistä himaan, ehkä aamuun mennessä Krakanpelto varmaan taas ummessa



Siis toi kuva ei näy.

----------


## hcf

Mode vois estää noitten google kuvien käytön ku ne niin harvoin toimii. Se vähän aikaa näkyy mut sitte lopettaa.

----------


## Marsusram

> Mode vois estää noitten google kuvien käytön ku ne niin harvoin toimii. Se vähän aikaa näkyy mut sitte lopettaa.



Google on tehnyt turhan vaikeaksi julkisen linkin tekemisen kuvaan muualle upotusta varten. Tarjoaa jakamiseen vain linkkejä albumiin.
Kirjautuneena omasta albumista kopioidussa pitkässä linkissä on (melkein aina) session tunnus joka vanhenee ja sitten ei kuva enää näy.  Linkit pitää kopioda julkisesta albumista uloskirjautuneena tai muulla kikkailulla.

----------


## elasto

> Mode vois estää noitten google kuvien käytön ku ne niin harvoin toimii. Se vähän aikaa näkyy mut sitte lopettaa.



Mode ei voi.

----------


## Jopo81

Erilaista fiilistelyä ja tosta sai vielä päivän palkan. Piti saada kamat jäitä myöten saareen, niin milläs muullakaan ne veis

Edit: mikshän se käänty kyljelleen

Get Fat

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ei haittaa kun ainakin mulla on kääntyvä pää;-)

----------


## Rantanplan

Mä meinasin pudota tuolilta, kun päätä kallistelin  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Yyteri. Kaunista ja kelen kylmä tuuli. Aikamoinen aallokko, jäistä ei tietoakaan. Nakurannalla ei ketään, taaskaan... koska sinne oikein pitää mennä?

----------


## tinke77

Varmaankin heti juhannuksen jälkeen vappuna vois olla hyvä ajankohta

----------


## TheMiklu

#aaaah Raahe


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekkaki

> Aamusta tässä oli polku..



Kappas.. jotain olin mokannut, toimiskohan nyt..


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## jcool

Syötteellä oli eilen niin uskomaton keli, että sanattomaksi veti ajella tykkypuiden keskellä.

----------


## elasto

> Kappas.. jotain olin mokannut, toimiskohan nyt..



Nyt näkyy. Eilen tuossa oli jo ihan unelmabaanaa.

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä oli nättiä tänään ja mukavan raikas pakkaskeli

Get Fat

----------


## Ansis



----------


## nikkesi

Hieno Beargrease voitko avata mitä pitää sisällään / tarinaa pyörästä..

----------


## Ansis

Runko on 2018-mallinen kuitu Beargrease kokoa M.
Voimansiirto: XX1 Eagle
Kehät: Mcarbon 65mm
Navat: IndustryNine
Satula: WTB Volt Carbon
Stammi: Salsa Guide Trail 70mm
Satulatolppa: RaceFace Next
Jarrut: SRAM Guide RS
Tanko: Salt Flat Carbon
Tupit: Odi Ruffian
 . . . . siinä sitä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Huima avaruussalsa!  :Nolous:

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## mni

Jee! Talvi tuli tänne Etelä-Someenkin.



Ei kannata ottaa lenkille turhia paineita.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^tollasella ruttukumilla on penteleen raskas ajaa siirtymää.

----------


## artzi

Kuhiksella parhaimillaan tällaista...


picture hosting

Mun viikon vanhat suksen jäljet näkyi vielä, ei vissiin kukaan kulkenut Pukkipalon lenkkiä mun ja niiden 5. jälkeen jotka silloin näin. Yllättävää. Sai vähän tunkatakin, kiva. Savojärven lenkin pitkokset nyt tosi pahat ajaa. Kävelijät (kin) on putoillut lankulta ja se on sitten sellainen pyöreä...  :Hymy: 

PS
Minä näen märkiä unia ruttukumeista kun alle 0.45 ei ole menemistä... vaikka en tiedä paljonko tuollaisesta on oikeasti apua?

----------


## juntikka

> Jee! Talvi tuli tänne Etelä-Someenkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ei kannata ottaa lenkille turhia paineita.



Onkos kuvien kummeissa isokin ero paineissa? Ero näyttäis olevan. Laskin tänään lenkin lopussa ilmoja pois, enkä päässyt alempaa kuvaa lähellekään...

----------


## mni

Samat paineet, alemassa kuvassa kuski päällä.

----------


## Jopo81

Jäällä oli nastaa kurvailla

Get Fat

----------


## OKS

^ Onko tuo lähtökiihdytys- vai jarrutusjälki?  :Vink:

----------


## Jopo81

> ^ Onko tuo lähtökiihdytys- vai jarrutusjälki?



Emmää noin suoraan osaa kiihdyttää

Get Fat

----------


## Ansis



----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Shamus



----------


## HC Andersen

Suuri Mörköpyöräily, Talvi Mörkö 2018.

Ahdistus on käsin koskettava, kiitos järjestäjälle ja kanssa kärsijille. 



Lähetetty minun F5321 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kongeli

Kevättä kohti

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä kelpas taas ajella raikkaassa pakkassäässä

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mni

Edellisten jatkoksi lisää kurjuutta.

----------


## Shamus

Tuollaista tänään:

http://fat-bike.fi/vahajoella-eli-maarian-allas-fatbikeilla/

----------


## artzi

Kävin pikavisiitillä Jyväskylässä... on se vähän eri ajella kun lunta on ihanat 57 senttiä. Kuvassa tuolla kaukana vasen polku taisi olla vain lumikenkäilty, oikea kävelty ja kantoi aika hyvin. Kapoista kuitenkin paikoitellen. Tois puolella kaupunkia olikin sitten enempi tallattua täydellistä kovaa hienoa polkua. Kyllä siellä kelpaa ajella. 


image host

----------


## Falkonna

Viikko sitten Kalajoella kelkkareittejä penkomassa

----------


## Jopo81

-16 ja kosken kosteus, raikasta oli työmatkalla

Get Fat

----------


## tomima

Olihan se aika ikävää puuhaa, mutta minkäs teet  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## debelici

> Viikko sitten Kalajoella kelkkareittejä penkomassa



Minkä pätkän kävit ajamassa, taitaa olla reitit hyvässä kunnossa jo? Oliko kelkkailijoita liikenteessä?

----------


## 0201346

Fiilistelyä whitella ennen kovia pakkasia 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Falkonna

> Minkä pätkän kävit ajamassa, taitaa olla reitit hyvässä kunnossa jo? Oliko kelkkailijoita liikenteessä?



Etelänkyläntietä Tyngän suuntaan ja siitä ennen Tynkää lähtee etelän suuntaam voimalinjojen myötäisesti kelkkareitti jota voi seurata vaikka Rahjan saaristoon saakka autiotuvalle. Ite poikkesin siitä välistä Särkijärven kodalle grillaileen ja jatkoin hiekkasärkkien ja rannikon kautta takasi kylille. Ei tullu kelkkoja vastaan.

----------


## launonen

Alkuviikosta tuli käytyä testaamassa Hankasalmi - Konnevesi akselilta löytyvä Häähnintupa ja Häähninmäen ulkoilualue.
Yli 25km hyvin koneella hoidettua baanaa, jota vähemmän löytyy Keski-Suomen leveyksiltä ja todella hienot puitteet tauoille tai vaikka yöpymiselle.
Vahva suositus 5/5

----------


## Swatsi

> Alkuviikosta tuli käytyä testaamassa Hankasalmi - Konnevesi akselilta löytyvä Häähnintupa ja Häähninmäen ulkoilualue.
> Yli 25km hyvin koneella hoidettua baanaa, jota vähemmän löytyy Keski-Suomen leveyksiltä ja todella hienot puitteet tauoille tai vaikka yöpymiselle.
> Vahva suositus 5/5



Tuolla onkin pitänyt käydä heti kun vain joutaisi  :Hymy:  Näin olen myöskin ymmärtänyt, että hyvät puitteet ja ajettavaa riittää 

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## launonen

> Tuolla onkin pitänyt käydä heti kun vain joutaisi  Näin olen myöskin ymmärtänyt, että hyvät puitteet ja ajettavaa riittää 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Näin on.
Ens tiistaina siellä näyttäis saavan syödäkseenkin kun facessa mainostavat jotain toimintapäivää  :Nolous: 
https://www.facebook.com/Haahnintupa/

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Muutama lumikenkä.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Alkuviikosta tuli käytyä testaamassa Hankasalmi - Konnevesi akselilta löytyvä Häähnintupa ja Häähninmäen ulkoilualue.
> Yli 25km hyvin koneella hoidettua baanaa, jota vähemmän löytyy Keski-Suomen leveyksiltä ja todella hienot puitteet tauoille tai vaikka yöpymiselle.
> Vahva suositus 5/5



Jumaleisson! Kiitos vinkistä  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Kestää se...


Sillalla...


Aurajoessa kestää...

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Shamus, missä on noin nätti silta?

----------


## Shamus

> ^Shamus, missä on noin nätti silta?



Vierunkoskella...

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## mni

Se on ajettava siinä säässä mikä sattuu olemaan.

----------


## slow motion

Vuosaaren edustalla.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## star trek

Fiilistelyä Nokialla.

----------


## Garymies

> Alkuviikosta tuli käytyä testaamassa Hankasalmi - Konnevesi akselilta löytyvä Häähnintupa ja Häähninmäen ulkoilualue.
> Yli 25km hyvin koneella hoidettua baanaa, jota vähemmän löytyy Keski-Suomen leveyksiltä ja todella hienot puitteet tauoille tai vaikka yöpymiselle.
> Vahva suositus 5/5



Empä ole moisesta tiennytkään, vaikka kohtuu läheltä löytyy. Ens viikko ois talvilomaa, joten täytyy käydä testaamassa.

----------


## artzi

Päivän reittivalinnat... aika heviä hommaa paikoitellen. Umpihanki jäällä kovaa mutta upottavaa, aivan mahdotonta ajaa... 



Joku oli vähän ajellut autolla...

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Jopo81

Olipahan raikas työmatka. Mut kyllä tossa paisteessa kelpaa puksuilla, vaikka kylmä viima viilentääkin



Get Fat

----------


## tompula

Melkein parasta housut jalassa, kävin muhkurengastestillä n. 20 km. Järvellä joutui tunkkaan tuollakin renkaalla, pinta kova, alla lumi ihan "mannaryynia".
Edes kerran ajetuissa kelkanjäljessä menee, mutta umpihankeen ei toivoakaan  :Cool:

----------


## debelici

Toroslampi (Iso-Syöte) tänään iltapäivällä. Yllättäen tuli neljä koiravaljakkoakin reitillä vastaan. 

Lähetetty minun TRT-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Semmosta fiilistelyä. Hieman kiehahtaa ku kävelybaanaa menee vieressä mutta kävellään hiihtoladulla niinku tuo pari tuolla edessä. En jaksanu valittaa ku nuita on joka vuosi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Laihemman kaverin kanssa pikku sunnuntaifiilistely

Get Fat

----------


## hcf

> Laihemman kaverin kanssa pikku sunnuntaifiilistely
> 
> Get Fat



Mitäs jopo81 on tykänny canyonista vs white?

----------


## Jopo81

> Mitäs jopo81 on tykänny canyonista vs white?



Satakaks kertaa parempi ja nopeempi ja komeempi Vois sanoa, että paras pyöräostos ikinä. Huomattavasti ketterämpi tuo dude ja jotenkin istuu paremmin hanurin alle kaikkinensa.  White s-koossa tuntui ehkä vähän isolle ja kömpelölle.

Hiilikuiturunko vähän jänskätti, mutta kestää samalaista ellei kovempaakin ajoa mun käytössä. Ei voi kun suositella



Get Fat

----------


## debelici

Eipä ollenkaan hassumpi keli tänään Syötteellä, fiilisteltyä tuli koko rahan edestä. 

Lähetetty minun TRT-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juntikka

Sori, en osannut laittaa kuvaa. Linkkinä tuli, joten poistin. Ja palaan opiskelemaan

----------


## jcool

Päivitin kalustoa Farley 9.6:een. Onhan se huikea läsä ajella. Erityisesti keveys ja jäykkyys erottuvat edukseen. Ohessa fiilistelyä Syötteen upeissa maisemissa:

----------


## jcool

^Laitetaanpa videon pätkää Syötteeltä vielä. On se mahtava paikka ajella...

----------


## jcool

Ohessa vielä vanha uskollinen F5 tykki. Oli se mahtava pyörä erityisesti Jumbo Jim kumeilla!

----------


## Ski

Komeita kuvia !!! Ja hieno video !!!

----------


## JPTH

Rukalla kans näkymät hyvät.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Kelit ollu kyllä vähintäänkin kohdillaan tälle talavia Raahessa. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## rush

^tosta ekasta kuvasta olis laajempi otos kelvannut, noi on aina hienoja luonnon tekeleitä!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Sopinee tämä retki Ahvenanmaalle läskifiilistelyihinkin. Linkit blogiraportteihin löyytyy videon kuvauksesta:

----------


## Lare

Vuosaaren edustalla pari viikkoa sitten. Paras afterwork lenkki vähään aikaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tctic

Nyt oli harvinaisen luminen keli ajaa, mutta hauskaa oli silti.

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Sopinee tämä retki Ahvenanmaalle läskifiilistelyihinkin. Linkit blogiraportteihin löyytyy videon kuvauksesta:



Luin raportin, katsoin videon ja nyt olen vähän kateellinen. Aika vitun hienolta näyttää. Respect!

----------


## Jopo81

Lumituiskusta huolimatta oli taas vallan mukava lenkki

Get Fat

----------


## OKS

Eilen käytiin porukalla (reilut 20 läskiä) avaamassa uusi talvireitti http://www.rolloutdoors.com/fi/reittiavajaiset/ Maastossa koskematon talvi ja pehmeää lunta runsaasti. Jyrkimmät mäet jouduttiin tunkkaamaan.

----------


## Roiala

Hauska retki oli, muutama enkelikin tuli tehtyä hankeen.
Hienoa että jotkut viitsivä ylläpitää moisia reittejä  :Hymy: 

T:se isoin ja rumin polkija  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Hauska retki oli, muutama enkelikin tuli tehtyä hankeen.
> Hienoa että jotkut viitsivä ylläpitää moisia reittejä 
> 
> T:se isoin ja rumin polkija



Muutaman enkelin tein itsekin. Miten paluumatka meni, kestikö reitin pohja?

----------


## Roiala

Yllättäen takaisin tuli paremmin upotuksien suhteen.

----------


## artzi

Vähän meinas mennä paikat tukkoon vesisateessa jäällä johon oli noussut vettä. Olis tullu hienot jäälokarit mutta railoissa tärähtivät aina rikki... 

Näyttää ihan sähköpyörältä, mutta kannatan edelleen kaurapuuropyöräilyä kunnes vanhan kunto pettää lopullisesti   :Sarkastinen:  


image hosting

----------


## Larss

Onko nuo etutarakan kiinnikkeet putkikiinnikkeillä kiinni haarukassa? Ovatko kestäneet?


Olen haikaillut etutarakasta mutta keulasta ei löydy kiinnikkeitä. Lokareissa olen käyttänyt mutta siinä P-kiinnikkeet ovat armottoman heikot, ei tulisi mieleenkään tarakkaa laittaa.

----------


## jakkok

> Olen haikaillut etutarakasta mutta keulasta ei löydy kiinnikkeitä...



 Teräskeulaani laitoin niittimutterit... Samoilla kierteillä, kuin muutkin rungon kiinnikeet, niin löytyy kuusiokolopultteja.
Hyvin on kestänyt pari vuotta...

Näkyy haarukan sivulla tuossa pikalinkun vivun kohdalla.

The only right bike is that one you don't own

----------


## Pylöris

Espoossa hanki kantaa. Matalajärven golfkentillä ja siitä etelään, ei uppota vaikka nojaa painon vain toiselle renkaalle. Bodomin pohjoispuolen pellot, ei sitten taas kanna juuri lainkaan. Vuoden parhaat kelit. Kannattaa varautua raskaaseen lenkkiin, kun pakko ajaa täböillä. Tien vierustat saatta upottaa. Todellinen koostumus selviää etäämpää niistä.


Nyt kannattaa miettiä lenkille aukeita alamäkiä

----------


## VitaliT

oli kyllä jäänä ja pari lähellä piti tilannetta

----------


## eetu.sulo

Siinä olis parit kuvat eilis illan ajeluista Kepolan ja Kauttuan maastoista.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Pylöris

Half-pipe
https://www.google.fi/maps/@60.19094...!3m1!1e3?hl=fi

----------


## Falkonna

Kävin viimeviikonloppuna ajelemassa Kalajoki - Lohtaja - Kalajoki välillä lähes pelkästään merenjäitä pitkin ja yövyin porukoiden mökillä saunarakennuksessa, olipahan aika hyvä reissu.

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä kelpasi ajella. Jäälle noussut vesi jäätynyt kunnon luistinradaksi rannassa ja pääsi testaamaan nastoja oikein kunnolla. 



Get Fat

----------


## simojoki

Tässä nyt jonkun viikon voinu fiilistellä itsekin läskihommia plussa pyörän jälkeen. Kyllähän tuolla ajelee  :Hymy: 
Kuva tän päivän lounaanhakureissulta Oulun keskustan lähimaastoista.

----------


## Shamus

Hankea ja kantoa  :Hymy:

----------


## macci

ei tarvetta nastoille


Pentalasta etelään


tässä on saari joka on järvessä joka on saaressa joka on meressä (ja täydellinen hankikanto)


viime viikon perjantaina oli hieman raskaampaa

----------


## artzi

Kyllä tällaista uraa kelpasi kurvailla. Ja kurveja riitti. 


upload image

----------


## cimzy

Olkoon eka fiilistely. Tuskin vika. Cool keikka ja uuden reitin löysin. Tai siis ihan uuden paikan. Kyllä tuolla jäällä on oltu jalan ja muutoin, mutta näin ylhäällä ei millään pelillä.. :Hymy:

----------


## rush



----------


## Jopo81

Laihemman kaverin kanssa fiilistelyä Pyhtään puolella. 

Get Fat

----------


## lehtijussi

Hitto kun pitkän tauon jälkeen tuntu Pole hyvältä! Puoltoista viikkoa influenssaa, keuhkot tukossa pari viikkoa sen päälle ja nyt viimein pääsi pikkusen varovasti polkeen...

----------


## juntikka

> 



Tohon sitten putos.

----------


## Human Traffic

Eiliseltä lenkiltä. Hyvin vietettyjä tunteja.




Sent from using Tapatalk

----------


## PTS

Surkeita kännykuvia, mutta nätti ilma motivoi pienelle kulttuurimatkalle pääkaupunkiin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Surkeita kännykuvia, mutta nätti ilma motivoi pienelle kulttuurimatkalle pääkaupunkiin.



Kävitkö aidalla?

----------


## 0201346

Kelit hellii kyl nyt, hankikelejä ei kyl kaakossa oo nähty mut poluilla onneksi pääsee...

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PTS

> Kävitkö aidalla?



En käynyt, en edes tiedä missä aida on. Muutenkin väärinkäytin läskiä, kruisailin pitkin kelvejä. Duunimatkalla kuitenkin ja vajaa 80 km tuli tästä reissusta.

----------


## ubi



----------


## Paksupolkija

Eikö Gnarwhali ahdista blutossa vielä?

----------


## Marsusram

Hieno on 2017 90 RSL SuziQ!





> Eikö Gnarwhali ahdista blutossa vielä?



Taikka Barbegazi takana, katselin että n. 12cm kapea on renkaan kohdilta seatstayssä ja n. 11cm chainstayssä.

----------


## nikkesi

Suzi Q:hun mahtuu 27.5x4.5 barbi taakse.? 
Riittävästi tilaa.?

----------


## hcf



----------


## ubi

Kehät on 65mm Nextiet ja takana jää Barbista runkoon vajaa sentti per puoli ja ketjuun keveimmällä välityksellä 6mm. Eli on ihan maksimi mitä mahtuu, mutta täysin toimiva setti. En saa kumia hinkkaamaan runkoon edes putkelta vääntäessä. Nuoskalumessakin on ajeltu ilman suurempia ongelmia, mutta kunnon mutakeleillä taakse vaihtuu Hodag tms. 3.8” kumi.

Gnarwhalin ja Bluton välistähän ihan paistaa valo  :Vink:  Valu”karvat” ei vielä edes raapase Bluton kaareen. Joko tuo yksilö on alamittanen tai sit vielä keskenkasvunen.

----------


## artzi

Mun tarttis ajaa-lista lyheni taas.

 ☑ Häänintupa



Aikamoista pumptrackiä välillä. Lanakin meni ohi... eli sitten tunkattiin.  :Hymy:  Huomenna se on varmaan jo kantavampaa.

----------


## Marsusram

SuziQ-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u

Kuutamolla on hyvä ajella kun spoorit kantavat ja pitokin on parempi kuin päivällä.

----------


## Kemizti

Läskillä kohti auringonnousua, vaan ei hanget kantaneet, ainakaan koittamissani paikoissa.. mutta polut on betonia..!!

----------


## PK1

Täällä on kyllä hieno hankikanto. Siitä ilosta sipoolainen kahden kilometrin spiraali.

----------


## debelici

Huikea keli ulkoiluun tänään aamupäivällä. Taukopaikan nimi kartassa on Koiraneva, soppelisti... 

Lähetetty minun TRT-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oopee_

Syötteellä ihan ok.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## lehtijussi

Aamulla oli kovana, polutkin polkea polella! 
Pikkuisen lipsahti uran reunalle ja siihen töpsähti akselia myöten. Äijä jatkoi matkaa esteettömästi eteenpäin ja tuli polun pintaan otsa edellä.
Sitten jotkut kehuu pyöräilykypärää turhakkeeksi... Ilman kypärää olisi sattunut pahasti, nyt vain styroksikuori pikkuisen litistyi ja visiirin kiinnike repesi...
Ajot loppui siihen, koska keskiviikkona poistetetun vaikean kulmahampaan kohta alkoi vuotamaan... ny purraan taas sideharsomyttyä, mutta fiilikset korkeella. :Hymy:

----------


## Karva Jalka

Moro, miten on pyörä kestänyt ja onko kokemuksia jo eri kehistä, myöskin kiinnostaisi tietää mistä ostit ja tuleeko päälle tullimaksuja jos siis vielä uskallat laitetta suositella????

----------


## Kemizti

Ei sittenkään mitään..

----------


## lehtijussi

> Moro, miten on pyörä kestänyt ja onko kokemuksia jo eri kehistä, myöskin kiinnostaisi tietää mistä ostit ja tuleeko päälle tullimaksuja jos siis vielä uskallat laitetta suositella????



Multa jos kysyit niin Pole on Suomipyörä. Hyvä sellainen ja ihan näin alkuperäisenä. Mitä enemmän ajanut, sitä enemmän tykkään.
https://polebicycles.com/

----------


## Optiflow

> Aamulla oli kovana, polutkin polkea polella! 
> Pikkuisen lipsahti uran reunalle ja siihen töpsähti akselia myöten. Äijä jatkoi matkaa esteettömästi eteenpäin ja tuli polun pintaan otsa edellä.
> Sitten jotkut kehuu pyöräilykypärää turhakkeeksi... Ilman kypärää olisi sattunut pahasti, nyt vain styroksikuori pikkuisen litistyi ja visiirin kiinnike repesi...
> Ajot loppui siihen, koska keskiviikkona poistetetun vaikean kulmahampaan kohta alkoi vuotamaan... ny purraan taas sideharsomyttyä, mutta fiilikset korkeella.




 by Optiflow, on Flickr

Tänään on Taigat ollu villillä päällä  :Leveä hymy: . Alamäki + naurettava vauhti + pehmeät polut = OTB. Laskeutumispaikka oli tuolla pyörän takana hangessa. Alkaa olla polut, ainakin täällä päin, lähes ajamattomassa kunnossa niissä paikoiss mihin aurinko on päässyt kunnolla paistamaan. Voi sitä sohjon määrää.

----------


## tomima

VeeäRrä taas myöhässä, lähdin siis läskillä  :Hymy:  Museorautatie välillä Jokioinen-Humppila, joten muuta liikennettä tähän aikaan vuodesta melko vähäisesti. Yksi kävelijä toki tuli vastaan, mutta siitä kohtaamisesta selvittiin ilman suurempia vammoja.

----------


## Jopo81

Tuplasin

Get Fat

----------


## Jopo81

> Vaihtu kesäkumit alle, kyllä rullaa. Dude tuntuu niin kevyelle nyt
> 
> 
> 
> Get Fat





Get Fat

----------


## Pylöris

Kävin XP:ssä

Oli aika raskasta, kun ei enää päivitetä ajokuntoon

Oli myös ilmaantunut kaikennäköistä viirusta

----------


## Roiala

Saami bike Race pilotin tunnelmia Enontekiöltä eiliseltä  :Hymy: 
Keli oli mainio, järjestelyt onnistuneet, reitti mahtava poljeskella. Voi suositella kevät retkeksi kelle tahansa!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EY5sGCrDEgP0lWM53
https://photos.app.goo.gl/o72RmS1Ci3PMVs1C2
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Q88tYFWnVEtK7col2


Näkyykö kuvat linkin takaa?

----------


## paternoster

Pylörikseltä aivan ihana windows -oivallus. Rojalan kuvat kertovat taas kerran että Suomemme on pitkä maa.

----------


## Jukkis

Vaikka on nuo Daven Mutalapiot, niin kyllä nyt kura roiskuu siihen malliin, että jo yksin painon kurissa pitämiseksikin Norco pääsi vaahtokylpyyn

----------


## KTM_MX

Piti hakea muksuille uudet fillarit mutta odotellessa tarttui itsellekin jotain mukaan..

----------


## Kongeli

Olipas mukava ajella eilen kestohangilla

----------


## Jopo81

Viiminen lenkki tällä pyörällä. Seuraavalla pitää sitten spämmätä yleistä fiilistely lankaa.

Get Fat

----------


## tpertt

^ Suurirahkan suolta (Pihkoo-Kurittula)? Viime talvena ei näkynyt muita kuin omia jälkiä tuolla suunnalla.
Parina edellisenä talvena oli satunnaisesti muitakin kävijöitä. Aamulla työmatkalla tulee usein peräti 3 fattia vastaan.

----------


## Jopo81

> ^ Suurirahkan suolta (Pihkoo-Kurittula)? Viime talvena ei näkynyt muita kuin omia jälkiä tuolla suunnalla.
> Parina edellisenä talvena oli satunnaisesti muitakin kävijöitä. Aamulla työmatkalla tulee usein peräti 3 fattia vastaan.



Sieltähän tuo. Tänä talvena en tainnutkaan siellä ajella. 

Kyminlinnan/turvalan (a-klinikan kohdilla) paikkeilla välillä joku ajellut vastaan läskillä, kun ite töihin polkenut.

Get Fat

----------


## hcf

> Viiminen lenkki tällä pyörällä.



Kattoinki et sulla oli pyörä myynnis. Mitäs tilalle?
Mikäs sai luopumaan läskipyöräilystä?

----------


## Jopo81

> Kattoinki et sulla oli pyörä myynnis. Mitäs tilalle?
> Mikäs sai luopumaan läskipyöräilystä?



Ritchey commando. 29+ mutta tullee siihenkin läskikiekot sitte myöhemmin. Eli ei kai tässä luopumisesta voi puhua

Get Fat

----------


## Jukahia

Tainnut mennä pari lonkia asennellessakin.. etupään jarruletku haarukan sisäpuolelle ja tölkkipanteista rahat talteen... Sijoitus seuraavaksi jarruletkujen lyhennyksiin, tai niiden tykötarpeisiin.. ei herneitä  :Hymy:

----------


## Moska

> No siis joo, toihan letku korjattu, pikkuvirhe simoissa..



No pyöräytä nyt vielä kerran vaikka renkaan ympäri tuo letku.
Eikun oikeasti odota aamuun, että lonkerot haihtuu. :-D

----------


## Kongeli

Nostetaanpa ketjua

----------


## artzi

Kaunis sumuinen aamu meren rannalla Raumal.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Laitas ny parempi kuva uudesta kaverista.

----------


## Ansis

Beargreaseen Fox kaveriksi

----------


## hcf

^mikähän fox kyseessä? Ei google tuottanu tulosta

----------


## Kemizti

> ^mikähän fox kyseessä? Ei google tuottanu tulosta



Fox 34 factory 27,5+ boost

----------


## Kanuuna

^Tire width: max. 3.25 inches (manufacturer)
Ei taida pitää ihan paikkansa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kemizti

> ^Tire width: max. 3.25 inches (manufacturer)
> Ei taida pitää ihan paikkansa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aika moni noihi on sovittanut 65 vanteella 3,8-4,0" kumeja..

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nyt on hieno Salsa kunnon keulalla. Kävis varmaan sille yhdelle työmatkapyöräilijällekkin...

----------


## Ansis

Juu keula on Fox 34 Float 120 27.5+

----------


## artzi

> ^Laitas ny parempi kuva uudesta kaverista.



Päädyin ostaman hyvän ja halvan kerralla...  :Hymy:   Verkkopolkupyöräkaupan Silverback Fatty, eli pysyin tutulla ja turvallisella Fatty-linjalla. Itse tehty runkolaukkukin sopii tuohon just eikä melkein, jos sen laittais pidemmille retkille. 

Tuntuu aika hyvältä, mutta enhän minä tekniikasta mitään ymmärrä.

----------


## TTL

Vappuaaton merisumua Naantalin rannassa.

----------


## tuurev

Viikonlopun menoa, mukavaa oli.

----------


## zipo

^ Oho kaikilla ei ole invisible rider sovellusta kamerassa.Rispekt elävästä toiminnasta.
Joo en heittänyt talviturkkia ...

----------


## Pylöris

Kirkkonummella eksyksissä, eikä polkuja missään. Lopulta löysin poluille ja tuli pari paikallistakin loppumatkalle reittijäljen kanssa. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7xl9j17DY)

----------


## hcf

Alkaa se rovaniemelläki pikkuhiljaa polut tulemaan esiin. Ainaki etelärinteillä. Hyvä oli käydä testaan bluton hyötyjä ja kyllähän tuo mäki tuli turvallisen tuntosesti alas ja vauhdilla. (kuvassa ei näytä mäeltä)

----------


## -TIMPE-

Vielä sai lumella ajella täällä pohjoisessa

----------


## artzi

Tuli käytyä taas Kintulammilla Tampereella, nyt kun alue on virallisesti "valmis" ja juhlallisesti avattu muutama päivä sitten. Kuvassa vanhaa ja uutta laavutyyliä   :Cool:  Teltta on saanut väistyä hienon uuden laavun tieltä. 



Tuo on todella hieno alue, tuli mieleen Ritajärvi Sastamalassa (ei saa pyöräillä) ja Joutsijärvi Ulvilassa... myös polkujen vaativuutta ajatellen. 

Parisenkymmentä kilometriä enimmäkseen aika vaativaa polustoa. Lyhyesti ihan mönkijäuraakin, mutta loput on aikamoista mättähältä mättähälle punnertamista. Jollei ole mutkaa vasemmalle tahi oikealle, niin sitten mättäälle ja alas... Kintulammin rantaa ympäri kulkee täysi lenkki, kartasta se jostain syystä puoliksi puuttuu. 

Jos jonkun on pakko silti mennä, vaikka varoitin... niin käyttäkää niitä pitkospuita, siellä oli parit pahat jäljet kun jonkun oli ollut PAKKO punnertaa pitkoksen vierestä siinä kauniissa suomudassa. Se on sitä mallia mutaa joka väistää kyllä kumia, mutta se rako jää siihen.

----------


## MaDCV

Joensuu-Kontiolahti välillä jaamankankaalla olevilla kontionpoluilla tuli ajeltua ja hirvirannan uimarannalla tuli fiilisteltyä auringonlaskua.

----------


## Katila



----------


## 0201346

Vähän erilaista fiilistelyä  tosin tuolla hetkellä ei naurattanu kun kotia oli matkaa ja sai ottaa useamman juoksuaskeleen...

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Larss

Oho! Millaisista vauhdeista ja minkälaiseen kohteeseen pitää ajaa että noin rusetille menee? Monasti tullut mietittyä millaista tuhoa saisi aikaan kiveen ajamisesta, puunylityksistä on menty vielä ilman vahinkoja.

----------


## 0201346

en tarkkaa vauhtia tajunnu, mut sellane loivahko alamäki aika kovalla temmolla meni (ehkä arviolta paria kymppiä), en oo aivan varma mihin se loppujen lopuks osui kun mielestäni ekaks kammet osu kiveen ja siitä pomppas johonkin. Otin ite parin metrin ilmalennot siitä, mutta onneksi laskeuduin pehmeään metikköön. Vähän aikaa siinä keräilin itteäni ja hiukan koitin oikasta ratasta mut ilman työkaluja tekemätön paikka ni about 8kilsaa piti juosta sit kotia  :Leveä hymy:  Rattaan kun otin irti ni sehän oli yhdestä kohtaa murtunut poikki et ehkä paremmi ettei saanutkaan suoraksi

----------


## hcf

^Huh kuulostaa pahalta. Melekeen suosittelisin DH varusteiden hankkimista  :Leveä hymy: 
Tällä kertaa selvisit säikähdyksellä

----------


## JK-

> Vähän erilaista fiilistelyä  tosin tuolla hetkellä ei naurattanu kun kotia oli matkaa ja sai ottaa useamman juoksuaskeleen...



Samanlainen napsaus kävi itsellä viime keväänä: ylämäessä veto päällä ja yllättävän kevyt pusu kiven kanssa napautti rattaan pultista jengat ja rattaan mutkalle.. 

Alemman kuvan 77dezing crash plate on pelastanut noilta sittemmin, suositeltava lisäys


Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Jep, 77dezigns crashplate itselläkin kaikissa pyörissäni käytössä. On hyvä lisäturva!

----------


## wex4

> Beargreaseen Fox kaveriksi



Itsellä samainen keula, oli bluton jälkeen erillainen kokemus.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr. Kaiken tuon hiekan jälkeen oli pakko löytää jostain vettä.


by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr. Ja löytyihän sitä parin putouksen/kosken muodossa.

----------


## artzi

Uutta pitkosta tulossa...

----------


## Kemizti

Eilen illalta, ilmajuurihoitoja ja mutanaamioita..

----------


## VitaliT

kesä on täällä, +23 varjossa

----------


## 0201346

Aamulenkillä pieni kuvauspaussi

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> hiukan koitin oikasta ratasta mut ilman työkaluja tekemätön paikka ni about 8kilsaa piti juosta sit kotia  Rattaan kun otin irti ni sehän oli yhdestä kohtaa murtunut poikki et ehkä paremmi ettei saanutkaan suoraksi



Ei olisi auttanut varmaan enää sinun tapauksessa, mutta jos ei ole työkaluja niin pyörän kun laittaa lepäämään isolle kivelle niin että spideri/kampi on kiveä vasten, niin pienemmällä kivellä voi koittaa naputella ratasta suoraksi.

----------


## -TIMPE-

Perjantai illan maisemia 





[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/


20180519/5d44c6ce7edbd868f7b89823d02a1943.jpg[/IMG]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ytte07

Ylöjärven Julkujärvellä ja Pikkuahvenistolla tyttären kanssa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mni

Pentagon.

----------


## Mika K

Laitetaas pitkästä aikaa jonkinlainen kuvatus esille, vaikka onhan sitä tullut ajeltua koko ajan..

----------


## PutkisetaOy

Siitä jollekkin Santa Cruzin V10 fatdownhill pyörä :O :O --->  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Santa-Cru...-/183046545772

Hintakaan ei ole paha. Lisäksi huimasti kauniita yksityiskohtaisia modauksia jne

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Siinä Pole sekunttia ennen kuin taustalla näkyvän ydinräjäytyksen lämpöpulssi sulattaa putket maanrakoon.

----------


## artzi

Hieno Pole palaa kuva joo!

Mulla meni panokuva overiks, tai sitten tämä on taidetta...


delete your account page link

Iltavaloo


delete your account page link

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Sun tarttis artzi saada oikee kamera. Ajopaikkoja kertyy vilisemällä ja kuvaushaluja riittää, mutta kuvat on pieniä ja suttuisia. Jää paljon potentiaalia näkemättä.

----------


## hcf

^Ohan ne isompia ku clikkaa auki

----------


## artzi

Niih. Minä jopa osaan kameraa käyttää (siis ne teoriat) mutta ei kännyllä paljon mutta tehdä kuin se perinteinen.. suora salama päin v.... Jos olis kamera joka kestää holtitonta käyttöä, on riittävän pieni mukaan, manuaalit säädöt, sopiva hinta jne. Mulla on vanha Olymbus tough mutta siinä on just ne puutteet...  kännyllä sit kun se on mukana.  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Miltäs tämä Otamuskahvila näyttää? Laitoin täysikokoisena imgbb:lle, jos lopputulos olisi parempi...

----------


## hcf

Kyl se tarkka on ku lataa täyskokosena parin clickkauksen takaa

----------


## Smo

Kännyyn saattas saada jonkun kuvaussovelluksen jossa on paremmat säädöt

----------


## Optiflow

> Niih. Minä jopa osaan kameraa käyttää (siis ne teoriat) mutta ei kännyllä paljon mutta tehdä kuin se perinteinen.. suora salama päin v.... Jos olis kamera joka kestää holtitonta käyttöä, on riittävän pieni mukaan, manuaalit säädöt, sopiva hinta jne. Mulla on vanha Olymbus tough mutta siinä on just ne puutteet...  kännyllä sit kun se on mukana.



Toi "Pole palaa" on otettu vanhalla Nokian 808 Pureview puhelimella joka oli Sportstrackeri käytössä. Kameraan oli jäänyt vielä nd-filtteri päälle edellisistä kuvista,  joten luulin ettei tuosta tilanteesta tullut hyviä kuvia. Oltiin kaverin kanssa testaamassa dronekuvausta. Kun lopetettiin sanoin kaverille, joka oli autolla, että mene edeltä jään odottelemaan pölypilven hälvenemistä hiekkatieltä. Pölyn vähän väistyttyä lähdin perään. Olisi pitänyt lähteä nopeammin... Aurinko paistoi todella hienon näköisesti metsän pölyverhon läpi. Ennen kuin sain pyörän asemiin ja puhelimen valmiiksi oli jo paras näkymä hävinnyt...
Kuten kaveri totesi, paras kamera on se joka on mukana.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Juu, tää kahvila on jo riittävän tarkka. 

Kännykän linssissä on helposti huurua ja sormenjälkeä. Ite huomannut, että on pakko pyyhkästä melkeen joka kerta. Ja linssiheijastuksia tulee jos aurinko on lähelläkään kuvaussektoria.

----------


## Smo

Vähän auttaa linssiheijastuksiin kun laittaa toisen käden vastavalosuojaksi

----------


## artzi

Nykyisissä älykännyissä kyllä on jo jotakuinkin samat säädöt kuin erillisissä kamera-appseissä muinoin, iso, aika, ev, wb ja tark. lukitus jne. Niitä pitäisi vaan käyttää...

Hyvässä valossa, kuten tuo kahvila, tulee ihan ok kuvaa. Auringossa tai huonossa valossa sitten ei. 

Mulla ongelma (itse tehty) on se että tämän tyyppisellä retkellä haluan kuvat reitille (retken jälkeen tallennan reitin Oruxmapsillä -> kmz niin reitillä näkyy myös kuvat oikeissa paikoissaan kartalla), eli otan kuvat Oruxmapsin oman Kuva-näpykän kautta. Se avaa kyllä ihan kännyn kameran, mutta ilman mahdollisuus vaihtaa moodia, esim. säätää noita asetuksia tai ottaa hdr tms. 

T:
kännyartzi

----------


## Smo

Joo, mä otan kuvat Sports trackerilla että tulee kuvat kartalle vaikka onkin rapanen laatu

----------


## ytte07

Koska artzi on napannut kuvan Salmin kioskista? Tars joku päivä poiketa ku on 10 km kotoo matkaa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Toinen kuva samasta paikasta, toisella puhelimella - Nokia 6:lla.

----------


## artzi

> Koska artzi on napannut kuvan Salmin kioskista? Tars joku päivä poiketa ku on 10 km kotoo matkaa.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eilen siellä kävin. Salmin kioski on ihan outo nimi, virallisesti se on kait tämä ... Google näyttää ihan mitä sattuu aukioloajoiksi. 

https://www.facebook.com/otamuskahvila/

http://www.otamus.fi/pages/otamuskahvila.php

----------


## ytte07

Juu se on Salmin kylä. Otamus sillalla oot ottanu kuvan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Perjantain Nokian Uutisten ilmoitus.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## -TIMPE-

Kelpaa nauttia kun voi shortseilla ajaa 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mni



----------


## hcf

> Kelpaa nauttia kun voi shortseilla ajaa



onkos tuo ruka?

----------


## -TIMPE-

> onkos tuo ruka?




Ei kun Pyhä

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## OKS

> onkos tuo ruka?



Ei taida Ruka näkyä Cape Feariin asti.  :Vink:

----------


## -TIMPE-

Ilta ajelulla pakko oli pysähtyä ihailemaan maisemaa






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Farina

WoZo sellaisena kun olisi pitänyt rullata tehtaaltakin. JJ 4.0 Addix edessä ja Blutoa jatkettu 20mm.

----------


## Kongeli



----------


## mni

Terveisiä meren pohjasta.

----------


## Timppa_M

Moonlanderilla Mäntyharju - Repovesi - Kouvola turneella toukokuun puolivälissä.

----------


## artzi

Löytyihän se ylityspaikka... sitten tulikin jo vettä niskaan niin että suomen porkkanat kärvistelee kateellisina kuivassa kodissaan...

----------


## artzi

Joskus käy tällainen mäihä kun jatkaa vaan vaikka polut loppuu... joki kapenee juuri sopivasti. Ensi viikolla saattaa olla toisin, hiekka menee ja tulee...

----------


## ytte07

Salmin kierros.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Tapatalkissa ei kuva näy mutta tabletilla ku menee foorumille ni näkyy...?

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukahia

Ytte07: kuva näkyy. 
Kai ajoit tuosta takarenkaan suuntaan kun niin päin on paremmat alamäet. 
Nm. Mökki Häijäässä niin on tullut jonkin verran tuolla kierrettyä.

Sama paikka joskus kolme kesää sitten

----------


## ytte07

Kyllä pyörä on kulkusuunnassa. Kivan lämmön sai kun nousi sieltä Kujatien notkosta tonne ylös. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Kaksi minuuttia aikaisemmin pyöräily-/retkeilyreitti oli ohjattu kulkemaan metsäpolun sijasta rantaa pitkin... Virossa ja Latviassa on hiukan erilainen meininki näissä reiteissä   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ytte07

Lähdinpä uudelleen ajelemaan Salmin kierrosta. Tällä kertaa ajelin Siuro-Salmi tien pohjoispuolella ja kolusin myös paljon sivupolkuja. Kuva kuitenkin kierroksen varrelta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Marsusram

Kesä ja laihaläski

----------


## artzi

Kuka haukansilmä näkee seuraavan tolpan... mää jouduin vähän käveleen eestaas ennekuin tuosta selvisin reittiä pitkin.

----------


## Lauttis

Eturengasfiilistelyä

----------


## Ekke

> Mulla ongelma (itse tehty) on se että tämän tyyppisellä retkellä haluan kuvat reitille (retken jälkeen tallennan reitin Oruxmapsillä -> kmz niin reitillä näkyy myös kuvat oikeissa paikoissaan kartalla), eli otan kuvat Oruxmapsin oman Kuva-näpykän kautta. Se avaa kyllä ihan kännyn kameran, mutta ilman mahdollisuus vaihtaa moodia...



Pieni offtopic, mutta tuohon on ratkaisu: "Fake Camera" Play-kaupasta. Otat kuvan sillä kamerasoftalla millä haluat, ja lisäät tuolla Oruxmapsiin galleriasta, vaikka editoituna. Toiminee myös Sport trackerilla.


Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk

----------


## ytte07

Pitihän se kiertää myös toisin päin. Kivasti pudottaa tuolta kalliolta alas n.50m aikas pienellä matkalla. Siurosta pakollisten siirtymien kera Garmin näytti 400m+ nousumetrejä.



> Ytte07: kuva näkyy. 
> Kai ajoit tuosta takarenkaan suuntaan kun niin päin on paremmat alamäet. 
> Nm. Mökki Häijäässä niin on tullut jonkin verran tuolla kierrettyä.
> 
> Sama paikka joskus kolme kesää sitten





Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 0201346

Viikonloppuna fiskarsissa testailemassa trail centerin polkuja. Aika pirun hienot puitteet siellä, hidasta ja teknistähän toi punanen rövarberget oli, mut vaihtelua oman kylän nopeisiin polkuihin.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

Hyvältä näyttää! Ensi viikolla sama kohde  :Hymy:

----------


## Myry

Fiilistelyä eiliseltä lenkiltä. Tuli käytyä uusia polkuja tutkimassa.

----------


## ytte07

Mansesterin Mustanvuoren päällä. Komiat näkymät.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tompula

Kutalan Kasinolla virvokkeilla

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Onneks on kuivaa, märempänä kesänä tästä ei ehkä ajettaisi...


delete your account page link

----------


## ytte07

Fiilistelyä Nokian Koukkujärven hiihtolatujen nurkilla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Anderi

Long, low & slackski

----------


## Timppa H

Kyllä se on nyt fiilisteltävä kun luomulla pääsee ajamaan, norjalaislääkkeet puree  :Hymy:  
Kun sähkäri ja Mastodontti olivat huollossa, ajoin BlutoMutzilla pari lenkkiä ja se tuntui aika huteralta MastodonHuraxdaxin jälkeen. Tuntui kuitenkin, että jaksoin polkea, joten laitoin Mastodonin Mutziin ja nyt on kyllä bueno  :Vink:

----------


## tompula

Sarpatinharju, Nokia, Mustanvuoren pää.
Tuolta Varikon testiradan notkosta kun polkasee tohon mäelle niin saa vähän yläsyke reeniä.
No kurvasin tosta Vihnukseen höyrymakkaralle...

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Laitetaas Pole jonoon. Ajan tästä suoraan kotiin oluelle!

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf



----------


## JackOja

^jaahas, siihen on tuotu hiekkakuormaa, jolla saadaan tehtyä "maastopyöräreitistä" kaikille turvallinen ja kiva?

----------


## hcf

^Tai sitte merkki on vaan hiukan väärässä paikassa. Renkaan jäljistä päätelle kuiten muutkin oli ensin tohon tuikannu.

----------


## mni

Lämmintä oli. Repun olkahihna tuoksui vissiin kukkakedolle.

----------


## ytte07

Juhannuksen fiilistelyt Pikku-Ahveniston poluilla tyttären kanssa. Oli taas ihan huippua hommaa! Näin tokas likka ku autolle saavuttiin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Kyllä on ystävällistä varoittaa että neulasbaanalla saattaa olla käpyjä!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tompula

Kyllä se voi olla hyväksikin, 2XL kumekseen tarttuu männynkäpy kiinni ja niitä sitten singahtelee tangentin suuntiin 😁

----------


## hcf

Kyllä oli syötteellä mahtavat polut ja maisemat. Enskerralla teltta mukaan niin voi olla usiamman päivän.

----------


## Mika K

Mieli tekis Hossaan tai Syötteelle, mutta lähimaaston poluilla on kulunut viime aikoina taasen kumekset. Oikein mukavaa hommaa sekin, kun ei koko ajan samoja tamppaa..  :Hymy:

----------


## OKS

Kukkaispyöräilyä lämpimässä kesäillassa.

----------


## hcf

^ei näy kuva

----------


## simojoki

> 



Hän tuli nätisti meidän matkassa Portinsuon yli aina sinne männikön toiselle puolen tielle saakka.

----------


## OKS

> ^ei näy kuva



Eipä näy täälläkään. Eilen näkyi, uusi yritys.

----------


## hcf

> Hän tuli nätisti meidän matkassa Portinsuon yli aina sinne männikön toiselle puolen tielle saakka.



Ai noniin. Törmäsin siis forumilaisiin  :Hymy: 
Sain onneksi syötyä eväät rauhassa. Vaikutti olevan ruokaa vailla

----------


## artzi

Ensin mennään talon pihan läpi, SITTEN vasta tulee Läpikulku kielletty-kyltti (joku on tussilla lisännyt Autolla!). Luulisi että tuon kieltokyltin paikka olisi siinä kun kurvataan maantieltä talon pihatielle (siinä on kyllä tuo E6-viitta)? Mutta siis hienoa on että tästä saa mennä, ja on tuo merkitty reitti siitä läpi.  :Cool:  

Taas tämä juttu että älkää jakako noita gps-jälkiä ihan mistä vaan, aina joku hölmö menee tutkimaan... (jaa mää vai?) niitä luullen että siitä on lupa kulkea. Jos menette Otamukseen täältä. niin älkää menkö sitä netistä löytyvää (toista helppoa) reittiä joka menee toisen talon pihalle. 




how do you delete a youtube account

----------


## hcf

Nooh jokamiehen oikeudella pyörällä mennään eli kyltit ei merkkaa mitää. Pihaan kuitenkaan ei saa mennä

----------


## Anderi

Tuosta alas vaan hopsan. Kyllä dropperi ja loiva keula vaan helpottaa eloa kalliodropeis

----------


## OKS

Vinkin perusteella löysin muutaman sadan metrin pätkän ajettavaa maastopolkua ihan tästä kotinurkilta. Eipä tarvitse enää työ- ja kauppareissuilla joka kerta ajella koko matkaa tuolla muun liikenteen seassa.

----------


## hcf

> Vinkin perusteella löysin muutaman sadan metrin pätkän ajettavaa maastopolkua ihan tästä kotinurkilta. Eipä tarvitse enää työ- ja kauppareissuilla joka kerta ajella koko matkaa tuolla muun liikenteen seassa.



Eipä näytä tutulta vaikka luulisin jo tutkineen kaikki

----------


## OKS

> Vinkin perusteella löysin muutaman sadan metrin pätkän ajettavaa maastopolkua ihan tästä kotinurkilta. Eipä tarvitse enää työ- ja kauppareissuilla joka kerta ajella koko matkaa tuolla muun liikenteen seassa.







> Eipä näytä tutulta vaikka luulisin jo tutkineen kaikki



Ennestään tuttua polkua Etelärannan ja Pappilantien välinen osuus, uutta polkua Pappilantien ja Väylätien liikenneympyrän välinen osuus. Kokonaisuutena koko pätkä lähes kilometrin verran.

----------


## OKS

Kaunista kesäpäivää Santavaaran kallioilla.

----------


## hcf

Huonosti alkany näkyyn OKS:n kuvat. Toi ylempi näkyy mut muut ei. Googlen metkuja. Mä lopetin sen kans säheltämisen ku ite ei tiiä näkyykö vai ei. Ku on keksien avulla kirjautuneena sisään niin se näyttää kuvat vaikka muille ei

----------


## OKS

> Huonosti alkany näkyyn OKS:n kuvat. Toi ylempi näkyy mut muut ei. Googlen metkuja. Mä lopetin sen kans säheltämisen ku ite ei tiiä näkyykö vai ei. Ku on keksien avulla kirjautuneena sisään niin se näyttää kuvat vaikka muille ei



Eipä tosiaan näy kuin yksi kuva, kolme laitoin tyrkylle. Aikaisemman viestini karttakuva ei myöskään näy.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mulla on vaikutelma, että jos googlen kuvan avaa jaetusta albumista ja kopioi linkin siitä, niin toimii paremmin. Jos saman kuvan avaa siitä listasta, missä näkyy ihan kaikki omat kuvat, niin linkki on erinlainen ja sen avulla kuva toimii ehkä tunnin tai päivän.

----------


## artzi

Monta kertaa olen kokeillut jakaa Googlen kuvia, aina jokin tökkii. Pannaan nyt vielä kerran... kuvat näkyy jossain omituisessa Google-koossa... miksei sekin voi olla normaali 1080 tai 1920 tms? Näitä ei ole jaettu kuin linkkinä. 

Albumit, hiirulaisen kautta ison yksittäisen kuvan osoite, foorumin Lisää kuva...



Kuvat, hiirulaisen kautta ison yksittäisen kuvan osoite, foorumin Lisää kuva...





Nää on muuten hienolta seikkailulta junaradalla, Kankaanpää-Pori, 50km. Ihan ajettavaa, vaikkakin hyvin erilaisia pätkiä löytyy. Välillä tulee reippaahkosti kuusenoksan vastaiskuja, mutta missä ihmiset on enemmän kävelleet oksia on karsittu ja meno on mukavampaa   :Cool:  

Parruilla ajamista ei mun hampaiden paikat kestä, vaikka siinä on kävelty. Kiskolla olis ollu tasaita menoa, mutta ei siinä oikein meinaa pysyä meikäläisen taidoilla. Varsinkin liikkeelle lähtö aika haastava.

----------


## artzi

Tosiaan, enää vain tämä Albumista jaettu iso kuva toimii seuraavana päivänä. Albumia ei ole jaettu, vain yksitäinen kuva. Katsotaan kauanko tämä säilyy...

"Albumit, hiirulaisen kautta ison yksittäisen kuvan osoite, foorumin Lisää kuva..."

----------


## kmw



----------


## Kugelschreiber

Fiilistelyä merenrannalta. Horisontti jäi vähän vinoon näemmä.

----------


## artzi

Porilaisten kanssa lenkkeillessä polut on joskus vähän outoja. 


poems by Anonymous English

----------


## Ansis

Artzi, kaikesta kivasta joutuu kärsimään B)

----------


## artzi

Kengät kuivui parvekkeella auringossa ennenkuin olin saanut Viron tuliaisen juotua...  :Cool:

----------


## Iglumies

Kosteaa pilvipoutaa eilen

----------


## jame1967

Menitkö tuosta ylös?

----------


## OKS

Hellepäivän metsäpoluilla ja hiekkateillä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Syötteellä ajoleireilemässä. Fiilistä wattikaupalla <3

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Timppa H

Pääkaupunkiin tutustumassa  :Vink:

----------


## OKS

Horsma kukkii komeasti, seassa muutama valkokukkainen yksilö.

----------


## Ekke

Tuli käytyä Lumiaapaan tutustumassa Simossa

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## OKS

> 



Kohti auringonlaskua kuten Lucky Luke konsanaan.

----------


## Ansis

Nyt on HIENO kuva

----------


## veskuh

Kesä on niin kuuma ettei voi kuin fiilistellä vain. Ajohommat pitää vissiin siirtää yöhön.

----------


## artzi

Raumalla hirvet on niin pahansisuisia että pitää Hirvitys tehdä noin korkeeksi, ettei hirvet potki seiniä sisään... tai sitten tuon tornin tarkoitus on katsella mitä vastapäätä alkavalla Lemmenpolulla tapahtuu?

----------


## Poy

> Kesä on niin kuuma ettei voi kuin fiilistellä vain. Ajohommat pitää vissiin siirtää yöhön.



Minulla sama homma. Ei oikeiastaan yhtään huvita helteessä metsässä pyöräillä kuumalla. Pitää iltaan odottaa jos haluaa lähteä kunnella ajelemaan.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## OKS

Yöllä oli mukava ajella illan sateesta johtuneessa usvakelissä.

----------


## nikovirtala

Ensimmäinen fatbike lenkki ajettu. Mahtava keksintö, haluan oman, pian.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kongeli



----------


## iTomi66



----------


## AAB-1



----------


## OKS

Suu makiaksi illan läskilenkillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## tinke77

^ Mie luulin kuvasta, että kyseessä se uusi konan wo suomi edition https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Wo/ekauppa/pKOWO/

----------


## OKS

> ^ Mie luulin kuvasta, että kyseessä se uusi konan wo suomi edition https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Wo/ekauppa/pKOWO/



Tuossahan olisi ajatusta, rasiallinen hilloja kylkiäisenä Suomi-Konan ostajalle.

----------


## JaHi

Aika lämmintä... ☀️

----------


## artzi

Löytyi just läskin kestävä silta.

----------


## OKS

^ artzin kuva ei näy.

Ounasvaaran lämpimillä poluilla, välillä tuulettumassa Tottorakan päällä. Kypsiä vadelmiakin löytyi.  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Löytyi just läskin kestävä silta. Tanan kuukkelin kuvat...

----------


## AAB-1

Iltalenkillä ulkolämpötila 28 astetta ja lunta maassa.

----------


## Ansis

Saariselkä, Palopään huipulta.

----------


## Mika K

Huh! Viikko Syötteellä takana ja kaiken muun homman ohessa kerkesi sitä hieman ajaa pyörääkin. Upeat nuo reitit ja maisemat tuolla kyllä eli aina se jaksaa sykähdyttää, vaikka siellä silloin tällöin tulee käytyäkin  :Hymy:

----------


## harmis

Ei ole tänä kesänä oikein kerennyt fiilistelemään, mutta tänään onneks pääsi.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Pyhä Risti

> Huh! Viikko Syötteellä takana ja kaiken muun homman ohessa kerkesi sitä hieman ajaa pyörääkin. Upeat nuo reitit ja maisemat tuolla kyllä eli aina se jaksaa sykähdyttää, vaikka siellä silloin tällöin tulee käytyäkin



Hieno kuva!

Kiitokset taas hyvin järjestetystä Syöte MTB:stä, kelitkin oli tilattu kohilleen...
Käväisin tuolla Kongalla pyörähtämässä hotellin edessä pari kierrosta kun se sopivasti oli hollilla siinä minun pyörän vieressä...
Hyvältähän tuo tuntui ja tuo Jonesin tanko tuntui passaavan käteen. Keula arvatenkin Jonesin teräsversio?
Hyvinkin valmiin oloinen bikepacking-pyörä. :Cool:

----------


## Ski

Oliko omistajan ja Jussin kokokin aika lähellä 😂
Mahtava kun olit taas mukana!!

----------


## Pyhä Risti

> Oliko omistajan ja Jussin kokokin aika lähellä 😂
> Mahtava kun olit taas mukana!!



Joo, omistaja taitaa olla vähän raamikkaampi...
Sitähän tunsi suorastaan itsensä etuoikeutetuksi kun ehti noin kahden minuutin marginaalilla mukaan :Kieli pitkällä: !
Kiva oli jutella!

----------


## Mika K

Juu jätin tuon tahallaan siihen sun sotaratsun viereen parkkiin, kun oli asiasta puhetta. Ja tosiaan retkeilypotentiaali ykkösenä oli tuota suunniteltaessa, kulkee mahtavan vakaasti kuormattuna ja ei muutu raskaaksi käsitellä. Trussikeula on terästä, mutta Kongan pajalta sekin eli kotimaista tuotantoa. Ja Jones on kyllä mahtava tanko, toki pirun painava. eli hieman sitä hiilikuituista tekisi mieli..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Yyteri

----------


## Tank Driver

Jaamoro. Pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## Ansis

Tank Driver, kyllä huutaa pinkkejä Mcarboneita  :Hymy:

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## simojoki



----------


## mahead

> 



Jaa ovat Seinäjoen Jouppilanvuorelle tuommoisen näköalatasanteen pykänneet.

----------


## Mika K

Ei kyllä tuo on Mt.Rusko täällä pohjoiselle Pohjanmaalla..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mahead

> Ei kyllä tuo on Mt.Rusko täällä pohjoiselle Pohjanmaalla..



Kyseisen tunturin lähimaastossa asuvana olisin kyllä tunnistanut sen. Ei, kyllä tuossa kuvassa on oikeaa vuoristoa eikä mitään tunturia, joten etelä-pohojammaan Jouppilanvuoresta täytyy olla kyse.  :Vink:

----------


## OKS

Nuoruusvuosien metsästys- ja retkimaastot ovat nykyään kaikenlaisen jätemaan ja betonijätteen läjitysaluetta. Saapa nähdä täyttävätkö tuon Kaakkurilammenkin.

----------


## artzi

Rouskis!



Hiekkaa...

----------


## pojomtb

Dude CF9 Unlimited saapui lähes puolen vuoden odottelun jälkeen. 4h testattu kaikenmoisissa paikoissa. Tässä niistä eksoottisin.

----------


## hcf

Alhaalta ja ylhäältä @luosto

----------


## teralt

Koitetaanpa onnistuuko panostus tähän ketjuun..

----------


## VitaliT

lähipolkujen fiilistelyä

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Tämä kesä on pitänyt huolta, että avokalliot pysyy avokallioina. Sen verta on tuossa Vitalin sävy sävyyn kuvassakin pystyyn kuivunutta taimikkoa.

----------


## macci



----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Isojen, keltamustien metsäkoneiden kokoontumisajot.

----------


## pojomtb

Tuossa alkaa olla oikeata läskikumia kehissä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Optiflow

Tuolta löytyy reilun kolmen minuutin fiilistely eilen illalta. Palkkasin kaverin dronekuvaajaksi/assistentiksi/apulaisohjaajaksi(en fatbiken)/co-tuottajaksi.

----------


## OKS

^ Hieno paikka.

----------


## TheMiklu

Elokuun illat on aikas <3

----------


## tinke77

^ siirtyny dude kuskiksi?

----------


## Jopo81

Vkloppuna saanee jo oikeeta fiilistelykuvaa metsähallituksen puolelta, nyt mennään tällä🤣

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jame1967

^Onko parempi kantavuus esim. suolla ajaessa kun on tuplapyörät?

----------


## Jopo81

> ^Onko parempi kantavuus esim. suolla ajaessa kun on tuplapyörät?



Selvinnee kokeillessa

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

> ^ siirtyny dude kuskiksi?



Näin kävi! Nutrail on sen verta ihq, että jäi perheen muulle väelle ajeltavaksi. En kyllä osais noiden väliltä päättää kumpi parempi. Onneks ei tarvi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tinke77

Molempi parempi

----------


## artzi

Leikkimielinen pitkänmatkan mtb-reittien etsintä on vaiheessa Turku-Rauma-Pori... näinkin mahtavaa paikkaa löytyy. Risulaavu Laitilassa. 



Soon kesä ny...



Luonnollisesti paljon myös metsäteitä, mutta kyllä tällaista kehtoo ajella vaikkei ole oikeata hiekkatiepyörää?

----------


## jcool

Syksyn tuntua jo...

----------


## Barracuda

> Syksyn tuntua jo...



Hieno valo ja hieno kulkine. Mikäs tuo nyt sitten on, Farley jotakin?

----------


## jcool

> Hieno valo ja hieno kulkine. Mikäs tuo nyt sitten on, Farley jotakin?



Farli 9.6 pikkusen päivitettynä. Paino jotain 11kg tuntumassa, vaikka en ole tarkoituksella kevennellyt. Lähinnä olen yrittänyt pimpata trail suuntaan ja maksimoinut rullausta.

----------


## Hissu

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Lähipolkutestailua uusilla kiekoilla ja renkailla. Tulipa siitä jyrän tuntuinen 29+ jälkeen

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mni



----------


## pojomtb

Alkaa olla Dude sisäänajettu. Vajaat 400 km tullut lyllerrettyä. Hissitolpan laitoin, kun on niin sellaisen kanssa tottunut menemään. Eturengas on myös vaihtunut Budiin. Olenpa vähän yllättynyt ollut, miten hauskaa täysjäykällä on kesälläkin ajella. Ens keväänä varmaan laitan kesäksi joustokeulan, mutta talvet tulee kyllä mentyä tällä paketilla. 
Syksyä alkaa pukkaamaan. Lumia odotellessa..

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Fiilikset katossa kun ajoin läskillä metsään ja poimin elämäni ensimmäisen kurttusienen*:



*niille, joita asia saattaa kiinnostaa: toi vähän aivojen näköinen köntti kuvan keskellä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## sianluca

I[IMG] Suo, pyörä ja ukko.....

----------


## Teemuo

Perjantaina saapui Dude ja tulihan sitä viikonloppuna ajeltua, ohessa sunnuntailta pätkää.

----------


## pojomtb

^  Sait näköjään vielä myöhemmin ajoon -18 vuoden mallin kuin minä. Onnea uudelle pyörälle!

----------


## Teemuo

Thx, joo olisikohan ollut viimeinen(?), ei ainakaan näyttänyt enää olevan tarjolla. Hyvältä peliltä vaikuttaa parin lenkin perusteella. 👍

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

To boldly go where no fatbike has gone before...
Lisää ajettavaa löytyy kun veden  pinta laskee paikallisessa vesistössä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/J8...gHa6g=s1200-no



Mistäs noin viihtyisää hiekkarantaa löytyy?

----------


## sianluca

[IMG]I[IMG]I[IMG]I Pitihän tuo puro ylittää kun tuli hankittua toi Silverback…...

----------


## Timppa H

> Mistäs noin viihtyisää hiekkarantaa löytyy?



Hangossa

Leiri oli suunnilleen puolessa välissä dyyniä (rannalta metsään), taustalla meri (eihän se mun kännykyvassa näy).



Kuva Mikon kamerasta.

----------


## MK16

> Perjantaina saapui Dude ja tulihan sitä viikonloppuna ajeltua, ohessa sunnuntailta pätkää.



Missäspäin tuo video on kuvattu? Hienon näköistä polkua.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hangossa
> 
> Leiri oli suunnilleen puolessa välissä dyyniä (rannalta metsään), taustalla meri (eihän se mun kännykyvassa näy).



Läheltä olen sitten joskus mennyt maantiepyöräretkellä tuota pikitietä. Kattelin kyllä niitä hiekkakankaita silloin leiripaikka mielessä, mutta jatkoin lähes tyhjälle leirintäalueelle yöksi. Yrittäjä sanoi, että Hangossa on Suomen lyhin sesonki.

----------


## Teemuo

> Missäspäin tuo video on kuvattu? Hienon näköistä polkua.



Akaassa, Viialan ja Toijalan välisiä polkuja.

----------


## sianluca

[IMG][IMG]

----------


## Jeltsar

Komeet maisemat! Suosittelen käymään samalla reissulla pidemmälläkin Norjan puolella, esim Skibotn. Lähtee sieltä kirkon ja asutuksen takaa hieno (lue: raskas) reitti.

Olettaen, että kyseessä kolmenvaltakunnanraja  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Olettaen, että kyseessä kolmenvaltakunnanraja



Ei taida olla kuin kahden valtakunnan. Näyttäis ihan Korkea-Jiehkkáksen pohjoispuolen maisemilta. Gálggojávri taustalla.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Akaassa, Viialan ja Toijalan välisiä polkuja.



Ikinä ei oo nuo polut näyttäneet noin hyvältä! Hieno pätkä.

Varsin onnistunut on myös taustalla soiva Bloodhound Gang-rippaus.

----------


## hcf

> Olettaen, että kyseessä kolmenvaltakunnanraja



Mallassahan ei saa pyöräillä

----------


## artzi

Turku-Mynämäki välillä löytyi tämmöisiäkin ihme härveleitä, on siinä peurat ihmeissään kun mussuttavat omppuja.    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jopo81

Pientä laukkutestailua kotka-pyhtää akselilla. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HDsnowblind

^tuo mieleen armeijan raskaat moottoriajoneuvot.

----------


## Teemuo

> Ikinä ei oo nuo polut näyttäneet noin hyvältä! Hieno pätkä.
> 
> Varsin onnistunut on myös taustalla soiva Bloodhound Gang-rippaus.



Thx, kyllähän täältä suunnalta ihan ok polkua löytyy.

Perjantaina tuli pyörittyä mm. sataman suunnalla:

----------


## Optiflow

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2b8RADr]
 by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## pojomtb

Tauko

----------


## Timppa-74



----------


## Lare

Alkoi sataa ja luikin puun alle. Pyörä unohtui sateeseen.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## artzi

Ehkä musta tulee isona grävelimies... nimensä mukainen riippusilta vie Eurajoen yli. Ei edes heilu, paljoa.



delete wordpress site

----------


## hcf



----------


## yannara

Köyhien menopeli :P

----------


## Poy

> Tauko







> kuva



Hienosti Dudet esillä!
OT: Mitä mieltä olette noista Canyonin juomapulloista? Mulla parissa viimeksi tilatussa tullut omituinen sivumaku veden kanssa, kun taas 3-4v sitten oli vielä ihan ok samanlaisessa pullossa.

----------


## artzi

Metsätien kaunis savipinta paitsi kerääntyy polviin, persiiseen ja niskaan jos ajaa kovempaa... niin myös näyttää keitä siellä oikein liikkuu. Minä ja Läski oikealla, kuvasta päätellen höyhenen keveitä olemme...    :Hymy: 


butterfly peoms

----------


## pojomtb

> Hienosti Dudet esillä!
> OT: Mitä mieltä olette noista Canyonin juomapulloista? Mulla parissa viimeksi tilatussa tullut omituinen sivumaku veden kanssa, kun taas 3-4v sitten oli vielä ihan ok samanlaisessa pullossa.



Itse en oo huomannut sivumakuja. Pullo on tuoreesta erästä ja halvin mahdollinen versio. Pesin sen koneessa ennen käyttöä. Kyllähän nuo jotain halpakiinatuotantoa varmaan ovat, joten eihän noista aina tiedä.

----------


## dxteri

Tänään käyty etsimässä uusia polkuja ja niitähän vain löytyi. Upeita maisemia ja mukavia kallion vierus laskuja löytyi, josta nappasin myös salaa kuvan kun emäntä laski sitä alas

----------


## TheMiklu

Kyllä syksy on mahdottoman mukavaa aikaa pyöräillä. Ja milloinpa se ei läskillä olis.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Smooth

https://goo.gl/photos/5jYTjhVWwpkfMfb46
Fiilistely kuvaa Nokialta. Samalla testaan onnistuiko tämä jako?

----------


## OKS

^ Onpa hienot silokalliot.

----------


## mk

Maurin jälkiä siivoamassa.. Eipä ollut isompia tuolla vakiolenkilläkään sattunut.. pari tuulenkaatoa polun yli, jotka piti sahata ja siirtää. 

Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Timppa H

Tänään aamulla


Ja muutama viime yöltä
https://www.pinkbike.com/u/timppa-h/...Kopparns-2018/

----------


## OKS

> ... aamuajelun reitillä kasvustot kuurassa ja ojat sekä vesilammikot jäässä.



Jonkin verran joutsenia myös liikkeellä.

----------


## drzilton



----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Shamus



----------


## Kongeli

Suden vai koiran jälki? Noin 11cm pitkä ja 8cm leveä.

----------


## artzi

Nysse alkaa tai jotain. Auton ikkunaa sai hinkata jäistä (skrapa jossain varastossa...) ja ajellessa auto näytti -2 ja satoi vettä... onneksi meillä Moottoritie on kuuma.

----------


## Timppa-74



----------


## mni



----------


## artzi

> Nysse alkaa tai jotain. Auton ikkunaa sai hinkata jäistä (skrapa jossain varastossa...) ja ajellessa auto näytti -2 ja satoi vettä... onneksi meillä Moottoritie on kuuma.



Lopetetaan sitten tana sen Google Kuvien käyttö jakamiseen... foorumisivun koodista katsoen siellä se on, ja toimii kun sieltä kopioi linkin. Mutta ei näy foorumilla...

----------


## tinke77

Kyllä on tavallinen vapaapäivä ihmisen parasta aikaa

----------


## hcf

> Lopetetaan sitten tana sen Google Kuvien käyttö jakamiseen...



Pitäs estää kuvien jakaminen sieltä ku ei ne toimi.
Eikä sitä välttämättä ite edes huomaa. Itelle näkyy mutta muille ei ku on keksien avulla kirjautuneena googleen

----------


## ealex

> Pitäs estää kuvien jakaminen sieltä ku ei ne toimi.
> Eikä sitä välttämättä ite edes huomaa. Itelle näkyy mutta muille ei ku on keksien avulla kirjautuneena googleen



Hyvin toimii, kun osaa käyttää  :Hymy: , esim.: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...75#post2781875
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...25#post2813425

----------


## artzi

> Hyvin toimii, kun osaa käyttää , esim.: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...75#post2781875
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...25#post2813425



Nyt saat luvan avautua miten tämän ihmeen sait aikaiseksi.   :Hymy:  

Mullakin toimii mainiosti kun tekee albumin, ja jakaa sieltä ison kuvan linkin. Mutta sitten seuraava kuva samalla tavalla ei toimikkaan. Odotan...

----------


## ealex

Kuva pitää olla albumissa, ihan sama, missä albumissa. Sitten mennään vanhaan Picasaan, eli nykyiseen Album Archiveen: https://get.google.com/albumarchive klikataan haluttu kuva isoksi ruudulle ja poimitaan vanhanmallinen (pysyvä) linkki sivun sisällöstä: right click, tarkista / inspect, sieltä löytyy paljon tekstiä (sivun sisältö) ja joukossa on se vanhanmallinen toimiva linkki, esim:

----------


## OKS

> Hyvin toimii, kun osaa käyttää , esim.: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...75#post2781875
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...25#post2813425







> Kuva pitää olla albumissa, ihan sama, missä albumissa. Sitten mennään vanhaan Picasaan, eli nykyiseen Album Archiveen: https://get.google.com/albumarchive klikataan haluttu kuva isoksi ruudulle ja poimitaan vanhanmallinen (pysyvä) linkki sivun sisällöstä: right click, tarkista / inspect, sieltä löytyy paljon tekstiä (sivun sisältö) ja joukossa on se vanhanmallinen toimiva linkki, esim:



Syyskuun loppupuolella lähetin neljä Google-kuvaa sisältävän viestin tähän fiilistelyketjuun. Itselleni kuvat näkyvät edelleen, miten lie muille?
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...88#post2812188

----------


## hcf

> Syyskuun loppupuolella lähetin neljä Google-kuvaa sisältävän viestin tähän fiilistelyketjuun. Itselleni kuvat näkyvät edelleen, miten lie muille?
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...88#post2812188



näkyy

----------


## ealex

Näkyy tännekin, vaikka linkki ei ole "vanhanmallinen" (lyhyt) vaan "uudenmallinen" (pitkä). Noilla pitkillä linkeillä on ollut tapana "kuolla" jossain vaiheessa...

----------


## OKS

> Näkyy tännekin, vaikka linkki ei ole "vanhanmallinen" (lyhyt) vaan "uudenmallinen" (pitkä). Noilla pitkillä linkeillä on ollut tapana "kuolla" jossain vaiheessa...



Täytyypä yrittää muistaa seurata "kuoleeko" ja missä ajassa. Katselin hieman vanhempia kuvapostauksiani ja kaikissa näyttää olevan kuvat katsottavissa.

----------


## sianluca

[IMG][IMG]

----------


## artzi

Just. Ehkä meillä etelässä on tuollaista... kaks viikkoa helmikuussa. Poislukien tuo hieno maisema. Hieno pyörä...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Teemuo

Märkää metsää ja pudonneita lehtiä Pirkanmaalla

----------


## OKS

^^^ Onko sianlucan ykköskuvassa Jerisjoki?

----------


## sianluca

joo on Jerisjoki.....

----------


## Kongeli



----------


## J.Helistin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sand

^ Onko jossain päin Suomea jo noin paljon lunta?

----------


## sianluca

kyllä on
[IMG]

----------


## sianluca

[IMG][IMG]

----------


## Jami2003

^ todella hienoa! Saariselkä/Kiilopää?

----------


## pojomtb

Tänne etelämpäänkin olis kiva saada taas tuollainen peite valaisemaan. Alkaa olla kukonlaulun ajan ajoissa melko pimeää.

----------


## sianluca

Enontekiö/Hetta-Pallas reitiltä Pyhäkero

----------


## Pylöris

Tässä kohtaa matkasta pellolla oli vielä pidot

Tässä kohtaa loppu sulkijasta pito

Tässä kohtaa loppu renkaista pito

----------


## Jopo81

Eilisen työmatkalta. Kaunis aamu

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sianluca

[IMG][IMG]

----------


## sianluca

[IMG]ps Muonio-Enontekiön alueella on runsaasti hienoja paksupyöräreittejä joita mönkijät tavallisesti käyttävät :Hymy:  Kuvat ovat Muonion ja Enontekiön rajan läheltä

----------


## HanKa



----------


## Marsusram

Kervå sillalla

----------


## pojomtb

Kahvitauko. Mietin tuossa kahvia juodessani, että oon omistanut läskin nyt puolisentoista kk ja en ole sen jälkeen ajanut täpärillä kertaakaan. Miksiköhän? Olen sentään tykännyt ajella alamäkiä liian lujaa ja täysjäykkä läski on siihen touhuun aika kehno. Jokin tässä läskeilyssä vain viehättää. Ehkä se on vielä uutuutta ja tuleehan noita ajoja varsinkin kesällä, missä täpäri vie vielä voiton. Mutta näin yleiseen liikkumiseen täällä keskellä tasaista Suomea, läski on kyllä varsin täydellinen menopeli.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Jani Mahonen

30 minuuttia aikaa lenkkiin - joten 30 minuuttia täysillä. Pakko oli tosin pysähtyä yksi kuva ottamaan!



Täpäri keväälle/kesälle ja fatbike syksylle/talvelle. Molemmilla on mukava ajella, molemmissa on hyvät ja huonot puolensa.

----------


## jakkok

Piti sateinen ilta fiilistellä eilistä mahtikeliä. Eilen kun tarkeni kesävermeillä, tuli kokeiltua puhelimella hidastuksia.


j

----------


## drzilton



----------


## sianluca

[IMG] Pahajoella lähellä Pallaksen kansallispuistoa...[IMG]

----------


## VitaliT

Kuis roikkuu?

----------


## Anderi

Seikkailua lähirannalla Kolilla. Komiaa.

----------


## MRe

Pitkästä aikaa läskille kyytiä @Uutela. Piti käydä scouttaamassa reitit ja maisemat tulevia pimeäajoja varten.




Keväällä kasattu fillari, runko 2015 Salsa Beargrease Carbon, 1x11 (28T x 11-46), 4" JumboJim, Easton BR710 vanteet, Magura MT5 jarrut

----------


## sianluca

[IMG][IMG][IMG]

----------


## Toffe

Kävin ulkoiluttamassa uutta pyörää. Pitkään aikaan en ole maastossa ajanut, joten aika hakemista vielä on. Mutta silti älyttömän hauskaa  :Hymy:

----------


## JussiH

Kävin tänään hakemassa Verkkokaupasta Silverback Scoop Fattyn euron alle tonnilla ja nyt on ensimmäinen lyhyt lenkki takana. Olen kyllä hyvin tyytyväinen ostokseen, vanhaan verrattuna kaikki on parempaa (paitsi äänekäs vapaaratas). Vaikka täälläkin monet liputtaa 1x10 tai 1x11 voimansiirron puolesta niin ite tykkään kovasti tästä 2x10:stä. Sillä välitys vaihtuu yhdellä painalluksella merkittävän määrän. 4,7 Bulldozerit on kyllä silmämitalla samaa paksuutta kuin 45 NRTH:n Van Helgat koossa 4.0. Pitoa oli kuitenkin ainakin sulan maan ajaksi riittävästi. Katsotaan lumien tultua sitten uudelleen miten kelpaa. Mun mielestä on ketterä pyörä vaikka vaihdoin M koon rungosta L kokoon pyörän vaihdon yhteydessä. Näppärä pyöritellä kapeallakin polulla. Nyt täytyy vielä harjoitella jarrujen ilmaus, takajarrusta menee kahva melkein pohjaan ensimmäisellä painalluksella.
Pahoittelen surkeista kuvista, Samsungista alkaa näköjää kamera luovuttamaan.

----------


## pojomtb

^ Onnea uudelle kamppeelle. 
—
Kahvitauko

----------


## sianluca

[IMG][IMG]

----------


## Drifter

Throwbackia viikon taakse. Fiilistellään nyt kun ei henno ajaakaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G960F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HanKa



----------


## OKS

^ Hieno "monitoimikeitin".  :Vink:

----------


## Shamus



----------


## sianluca

et ole kauhean pohjoisessa kun lehtiä on vielä puissa?

----------


## OKS

Kauniissa syyssäässä mukava 30km:n ajelu sekä kelveillä että maastoreiteillä. Oli niin mukavaa, että alkoi ihan laulattaa.

----------


## Shamus

Fiilistelyjä fatin vaihdosta...

http://fat-bike.fi/salsa-beargrease-purple-camo/

----------


## sianluca

[IMG][IMG]

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eka pieni testilenkki takana. Viides fatbike itselläni ja kyllä täytyy sanoa, että nyt palattiin sinne läskipyöräilyn juurille mistä se joskus alkoi itselläni On-Onen Fattylla. Fattylla ensimmäistä kertaa ajaessa tuli sellainen fiilis, että tällähän voi ajaa ihan mistä vain ja miten vain, mutta se jäi kuitenkin vain fiiliksen tasolle ja ei pitänyt paikkaansa. Polella nuo 2XL kumit alla tuo tunne palasi vähän mieleen ja meneehän tuo aika mukavasti juurien ja kivien yli, kun on todella iso ilmatila renkaissa. Rungosta en vielä sano juuta enkä jaata, kun ajoa on takana vasta puolitoista tuntia, mutta ei se nyt ainakaan huonolta tuntunut tuossa ajassa. Suurin tekijä ajotuntumaan noin lyhyellä testillä on kuitenkin noi renkaat ja kunnon matalat paineet. Tällä lyhyellä testillä voin jo kuitenkin sanoa, että tykkään tästä huomattavasti enemmän kuin edellisestä läskistäni canyon dudesta.


Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## VitaliT



----------


## Jopo81

Vierailla mailla eksymässä

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

^ Hyvä kuva(kulma).

----------


## JussiH

Eilen reipas pari tuntia Teijon kansallispuistossa. Sisälsi helppoa metsäautotietä ja vastapainoksi erittäin vaativaa polkua ja kapeeta pitkosta.

----------


## TheMiklu

Kelit kyllä huippua. Talvi tuli käväseen tasamaan maastopyöräilyparatiisissa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Eka lumilenkki tänä talvena!!!! Jihaaa!!!

----------


## Shamus

Hieno kuva!

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## WECLIMITS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## artzi

Siellä ne sudet ihmettelee puskissa, että mikä pärkkele tuo on! Sillä on niin suuret silmätkin? Pitkässä ruohossa näkyvyys max 10m, tiellä vähän enempi.    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Nicco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Timppa H

Laavujen kierros tänään Västerbyssä, kolme laavua löytyi.

----------


## zipo

Jos vaikka siirtyisi taas fläsärengastukseen kun iski ostofiilis yhtäkkiä eilen.Pelkkä laakerisetti piti hankkia mutta ...

----------


## Rostafari

Kalajoen siiponjoen luontopolku oli käymisen arvoinen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sianluca

jäkälää on paljon enemmän kuin täällä pohjoisessa....

----------


## OKS

> jäkälää on paljon enemmän kuin täällä pohjoisessa....



Jäkälää enemmän, poroja vähemmän.

----------


## Rostafari

Jäkälää enemmän kiviä vähemmän...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veskuh

Googlen kuvasovellus aina silloin tällöin tyylittelee kuvia yllättäen ja pyytämättä. Lähijorpakon risukostakin oli taikonut ihan kivan näköisen maiseman

Lähetetty minun F3111 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ViBr

Läskipyörän monipuolisuus palvelee myös isänpäivänä.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## HanKa



----------


## Marsusram

Joutsenia bongattu valoisana lenkkipäivänä

----------


## artzi

Lemun Kolkanpolku korkattu. Todella hienoja kalliobaanoja, ja pikkuteitä. Asfalttia niin vähän ettei vielä ala ottaa päähän  :No huh!:   Tuossa about 33km, virallinen reitti 20km. En ihan kaikkia polkuja silti ajellut. Joka puskassa on lisää... 


bmw x5 xdrive50i 0 60



bmw x5 xdrive50i 0 60

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## ytte07

Nyt on kyllä aivan mahtavat polut ainakin Nokialla. Kaikki kalliot kuivat ja polut muuten jäätynyt koviksi. 2h hurahti niin ettei ees huomannu. Hirvilammi oli kivasti riitteessä. Hiukan tarvis lisää pakkasta ni noilla mettäjärvillä pääsis luisteleen.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pojomtb

Aamufättiä

----------


## Jopo81

Näpäkkä nastakumin koeajokeli. Raskasta ilman lunta ja jätä

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HanKa



----------


## Jopo81

Olipa mukava työmatka. Keli kohillaan, muutama aste pakkasta ja kuun valoa

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Juuri nyt on Kurjenrahkan kansallispuistossa enemmän lunta kuin huonoina talvina parhaimillaaan! Honkasaaren laavun penkin paksuudelta juuri siellä, paikoitellen jopa enemmän. Nyt on pari päivää aikaa nauttia, sitten se lähtee... Haukkavuoren reitillä on kolme laavua ja yksi tulipaikka. KUKAAN ei ollut vielä hiihtänyt edes niillä kakkossuksilla siellä Haukkavuoren latupohjalla, vaikka hyvin olisi päässyt 💪
Hyvä polku ja vähän metsätietä, pitkokset välillä megalevee-hyvin kapee...

----------


## debelici

Oi katso Suomi, päiväs koittaa... Fattylenkki loistavan sään suosiessa itsenäisyyspäivän aamuna  

Lähetetty minun TRT-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ViBr

Hieno keli itsenäisyyspäivän lenkille.

----------


## HanKa



----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Shamus



----------


## Jopo81

Eilen oli hyvä päivä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sak

Lumipeite on peittänyt maan mutta klassinen kampi-->kanto ei oo hankikanto vaan OTB!
Toisekseen tuon fätin kanssa on turvallaan liki joka lenkillä

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

Oulussa ihan uskomaton keli ajella! En ihan heti muista milloin olisi ollut ennen vuoden vaihdetta niin sileät baanat kuin tänään.

----------


## Rostafari

Heikoilla jäillä!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shamus

Joku teki muurin...

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Mistä noin siisti jyrkänne löytyi?

----------


## Antza44

Kesä setupin testailua vielä ennen lumia. Nyt aika 4.8" on. Liika alhaalla on keskiö mun makuun noilla 4" vaikka keula 120mm. 29+ taitanee tääkin ensi kesäksi muuttua.

----------


## Shamus

> ^Mistä noin siisti jyrkänne löytyi?



Ilmaristen Palovuoren eteläpuoli.

----------


## jonihom

Takapihalta lähtee 2km lenkki missä ulkoilutan meidän koirat. Tuolla on mukava läskipyörällä kikkailla paikkapaikoin teknisellä polulla samalla kun koirat touhuavat omiaan. Nyt kun alkaa lunta taas tulla niin sitä on käytävä ajamassa useampi kerta päivässä, jotta pysyy auki ja tamppautuu. Ja nyt ollaan siis syrjässä maaseudulla muusta asutuksesta niin ei tartte olla huolissaan vastaantulijoistakaan.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eilen oli mukava ilma körötellä läskillä menemään. Tänään saatiin pk-seudulle vähän luntakin, joten nyt pitäisi vain löytää kalenterista aikaa polkujen avaamiseen.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Marsusram

Paikoin oli liukasta peffamäkeä

ja muutenkin talvista fiilistä.

----------


## Maahinen

> Eilen oli mukava ilma körötellä läskillä menemään. Tänään saatiin pk-seudulle vähän luntakin, joten nyt pitäisi vain löytää kalenterista aikaa polkujen avaamiseen.
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mikäs tuo pullo mahtaa olla🧐

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mikäs tuo pullo mahtaa olla類



https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/came...lo-00021057187

----------


## jonihom

> Paikoin oli liukasta peffamäkeä
> 
> ja muutenkin talvista fiilistä.



Suzi Q on kyllä erittäin mukava laite!
Omani on kasattu runkosetistä 26" kiekoilla ja 4,4" jumbo jimeillä talviajoon.
Kesäksi meinasin rakentaa tuohon 29+ setupin ~50mm kuitukehille.

----------


## Maahinen

> https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/came...lo-00021057187



Juuri jotain tuollaista hakusessa kun tuppaa juomat jäätyy.
Repussa ne sais pysyy sulana mutta aina ei jaksa pysähtyä huikalle😬

----------


## macci



----------


## Swatsi

> Juuri jotain tuollaista hakusessa kun tuppaa juomat jäätyy.
> Repussa ne sais pysyy sulana mutta aina ei jaksa pysähtyä huikalle



Tuo on hyvä pullo  Itselläkin oli käytössä siihen asti, kun ei mahtunut enää nykyisen konkelin runkokolmion sisään.

Jonkun aikaa oli Topeakin erillistelineessä ohjaustangossa kiinni, mutta ei saanut järkevästi pystyasentoon sitä ettei olisi haitaksi näkökentässä. Ja taas vaaka-asennossa lensi tärinästä poikkee...

Repussa kulkee välillä mukana. Pullo pitää pitkään juoman viileänä ja kohtuullisen pitkään lämpöisenä. Suosittelen, jos saa kulkemaan mukana 

Lähetetty minun S60 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Juuri jotain tuollaista hakusessa kun tuppaa juomat jäätyy.
> Repussa ne sais pysyy sulana mutta aina ei jaksa pysähtyä huikalle😬



Ei tuostakaan voi ajon aikana juoda, kun on kierrekorkillinen, mutta eipähän tarvitse roikottaa reppua mukana ja pysyy kuuma mehukin kuumana.

----------


## Rikuel



----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Antza44

> Ei tuostakaan voi ajon aikana juoda, kun on kierrekorkillinen, mutta eipähän tarvitse roikottaa reppua mukana ja pysyy kuuma mehukin kuumana.



https://www.tokmanni.fi/termospullo-0-5-l-6438114308271
Noissa on semmonen korkki nokka mistä voi juoda suoraan, kun jättää mukikorkin pois. Löytyy 0.3 myös, jos 0.5 ei mahdu.

----------


## Jopo81

Aamun työmatka oli mukavan seesteinen, hyvä alku vuoden viimeiseen työpäivään.

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci



----------


## Puusilmä



----------


## sak

Pakkasfiilistelyä

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Lunta !

----------


## HanKa



----------


## Mika K

Ei näkynyt eilen illalla pukkia poluilla eikä merenjäällä ei, mutta hyvää joulua kaikille läskeille siitä huolimatta!

----------


## dtw



----------


## sak

One gear, one speed, one fun!

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## affetus

Vuokatin metsien ja järvenrantojen joulukoluamiset

----------


## dtw

Ounasvaaran läskityyppisiä näköaloja.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## OKS

> Ounasvaaran läskityyppisiä näköaloja.



Jäipä joulun aikana käymättä, mutta eipä nuo mihinkään katoa ennen kesää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Drifter

Kai sitä voisi oman Konansa kantaa kekoon.

Lähetetty minun SM-G960F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## dtw

> Jäipä joulun aikana käymättä, mutta eipä nuo mihinkään katoa ennen kesää.



Kaukoidän turisteja on ihmetyttänyt ja naurattanut läskipyörä tai lumella pyöräily yleensä. Myös jotkut itänaapurin turistit ovat katsoneet pitkään, kun poljen tosi eksoottisesti kotimaisemissani (Ounasvaara, Rovaniemi).

----------


## OKS

> Kaukoidän turisteja on ihmetyttänyt ja naurattanut läskipyörä tai lumella pyöräily yleensä. Myös jotkut itänaapurin turistit ovat katsoneet pitkään, kun poljen tosi eksoottisesti kotimaisemissani (Ounasvaara, Rovaniemi).



Useammin pitäisi kyllä jaksaa lähteä Oukun talvipoluille. No, eihän tuo ole kun ottaa itseään niskasta kiinni ja pyörän selkään.  :Hymy:

----------


## oppes

Läski tuli tilattua JouluLahjaksi itselle  :Hymy:  Innolla odottelen. Ainoa aiempi kokemus on kun vuokrasin tuollaisen Sääriselällä - tykkäsin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zipo

Jouluaattona takapihalla.

----------


## JarppA5274



----------


## JarppA5274

Ja tottorakalta

----------


## pojomtb

Läskistä on moneksi. Just polkasin kovemmilla paineilla 70km pikkuteitä. Hyvin rullaa. Välillä lumeen metsätien puolelle kahville.. ja yhä ’rullaa’.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Aina vaan kyljellään...

----------


## Kongeli



----------


## JarppA5274

Syssymmältä kuva

----------


## debelici

Huilitauko vuoden viimeisellä. 

Lähetetty minun TRT-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Hyviä ajokelejä kaikille fläsille vuodelle 2019.T:Z

----------


## OKS

> Hyviä ajokelejä kaikille fläsille vuodelle 2019.T:Z



Kiitos samoin.

----------


## Kongeli

Vuoden ensimmäiset ajelut synkässä suvikelissä, vaan on tuo talvipyöräily hauskaa puuhaa.

----------


## Trecu



----------


## solisti

> Vuoden ensimmäiset ajelut synkässä suvikelissä, vaan on tuo talvipyöräily hauskaa puuhaa.



Oli niin samannäköisiä kuvia, että pitää laittaa omat versiot ketjuun  :Hymy: .



Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## simojoki

Syötteellä alkaa olla jo ihan kohtuudella ajettavaa, menkääs nauttimaan alueen reiteistä, maisemista ja palveluista!
Mieli ylös, paineet alas  :Hymy:

----------


## oppes

Ollut pitkään mielessä moinen hankkia. Kun sitten kaikkien suosima ja suosittu pohjoismainen urheilutarvike- ja vapaa-ajan kauppaketju tyrkytti oheista tarjouksessa, niin pitihän ahvenen mato koukkuineen nielaista... Hämmentävän hauska laite  :Leveä hymy:  Jotenkin olin kuvitellut tuon olevan paljon raskaampi härveli kuin miltä käytännössä tuntuu. Olisi pitänyt jo aiemmin hankkia  :Leveä hymy:  Kävi jo mielessä, että onko 29":stä laakerit vainaat vai miksi tuo tuntuu melkein raskaammalta kuin Fatti. SRAMin 1*12 toimii kuin ihmisen mieli, mutta parilla ensi lenkillä mietin olisiko 2/3*"jotain" sittenkin toimivampi. Ei tarvitsisi olla maastossa "naksuttelemassa" koko rekisteriä ylös ja alas koko ajan... No harjoitellaan & totutellaan tuolla nyt...

https://www.xxl.fi/white-6fat-pro-nx...151505_1_style

----------


## Mika K

Eilisillan polkufiilistelyt. Osa takapihan verkostosta oli jo kivasti auki kohti läheistä luonnonsuojelualuetta, mutta osan sai vielä avata ihan itse..  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä oli melkoista talven ihmemaata tarjoolla tänään

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Viime torstailta, kun Uutelassa kävin ihmettelemässä harvoin näkynyttä luonnonilmiötä...

----------


## Jopo81

Olipa pyhtäällä lumiset maastot. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Uutelassa maisemat muuttuneet viikossa...

----------


## Shamus

Meillekin tuli lunta...

----------


## Ansis

Samu, tuo huutaa niitä raitoja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jcool

Olipas pimeällä järkkäri repussa :-)

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## HanKa



----------


## ytte07

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

Kelit kohillaan, polut kaipaisi lisää läskejä täälä Tiirismaan ylängöllä.

----------


## JarppA5274

Väiskin laavu

----------


## Ansis



----------


## Shamus



----------


## Paksupolkija

Kerroppa Jcool kokemuksia tähän tai rengastopicciin CE 4.5 talvella erilaisessa lumilosuhteissa. Vaikkapa vrt. Gnarwhaliin jos kokemusta. Shamuksella näyttäs myös olevan CE, mutta 4.0 kokoluokassa.

----------


## artzi

Loma etenee huolestuttavasti... mutta ei tämä paskempaa ole.   :Hymy:   Kajaani, Pöllyvaara.


durgam giri kantar moru

----------


## Jopo81

Vähän se #valkoinenkurittaja yritti estellä töihin menoa ja nostaa sykkeitä

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis



----------


## Shamus

Hyytyi...  :Hymy:

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Ettan

Lisää samalta retkeltä....

----------


## KotooTöihin

Toi punainen on vaan niin komee, väri oikein hyppää silmille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sak

Raikas keli tänää : )

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harald



----------


## Kokko666

Lappeenrannan satama/Karhusaaren laavu.

----------


## sianluca

[IMG]Pakkasfiilistelyä  -30

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

Pientä polun kunnostusta DIY-henkisesti. Vanhat minisukset ja Opelin jarrulevyt hyötykäytössä. Eka parin kilsan testipätkä tehty -20°C raikkaassa kelissä. Nyt kun olisi tähdet vielä niin hyvässä asennossa, ettei kukaan menisi kävelemään liian aikaisin tuonne...

----------


## ossi5000

Oi hitsi kun oisi tuommoista polun avausta tullut tehtyä täällä Kouvolassa. Nyt taitaa olla vähän myöhäistä, kun Ilmatieteenlaitoksen lumensyvyys näyttää 55cm. Yhden ihmisen levyinen kävelypolku ei enää oikein ole ajettava kun pläskin polkimet ottaa lumirännin reunoihin kiinni.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Antza44

> Oi hitsi kun oisi tuommoista polun avausta tullut tehtyä täällä Kouvolassa. Nyt taitaa olla vähän myöhäistä, kun Ilmatieteenlaitoksen lumensyvyys näyttää 55cm. Yhden ihmisen levyinen kävelypolku ei enää oikein ole ajettava kun pläskin polkimet ottaa lumirännin reunoihin kiinni.



Höpsistä. Lumikengät jalkaan ja perään tommoinen öljyastia täytettynä 30kg hiekkaa ja ketju kulkemaan alta rouhimena. https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...-mp-2000024001 Kestää yön jälkeen ajaa löysillä paineilla vaikka olis vedetty täysin ennalta koskemattomaan. Sellaisella Fatbike SM polkuja ovat kunnostaneet täälä Hollolassa/Lahdessa. 17L mahtuu ainakin 30kg paino.
Tuossa pikku kaahottelupätkä SM kisareitiltä Tiirismaan maastoista.

----------


## Optiflow

> Oi hitsi kun oisi tuommoista polun avausta tullut tehtyä täällä Kouvolassa. Nyt taitaa olla vähän myöhäistä, kun Ilmatieteenlaitoksen lumensyvyys näyttää 55cm. Yhden ihmisen levyinen kävelypolku ei enää oikein ole ajettava kun pläskin polkimet ottaa lumirännin reunoihin kiinni.



Lumikengät jalkaan niin polkukin levenee. Tosin työlästähän tuo on jos yksinään levittää, tarttee pariin kertaan ainakin mennä kengillä. Onhan tässä talvea jäljellä.

----------


## AKT



----------


## Pexxi

Avasin polkutamppareille oman ketjun tonne varusteisiin.

----------


## EvilOne



----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## jakkok

Pakkasta

j

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Mika K

Pari tuntia sunnuntai-illan ratoksi paikallisia polkuja. Aika unelmabaanaa oli ja tasaista puurtamista pienellä lenkillä meren jäällä. Ei vain viitsinyt pidempää olla, kun alkoi varpaat hieman jo muistuttelemaan kylmästä, kun -27 astetta näytti mittari kotiin palatessa. Siitä huolimatta kunnon ajokamat ja talvi ovat aika bueno kombo.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Eilen kun jopa aurinkokin pilkahti lenkin aikana.

----------


## solisti

Vähän oli raskas keli eilen. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Shamus



----------


## freerider70

Pistetääs pitkästä aikaa kuulumiset, tämä tosin voisi olla tuolla tech talk -ketjussakin mutta mutta... Viikko sitten fiilikset oli hiukka maissa kun 2014 Moonlanderin takanapa oksensi laakerin kotimatkalla, väkisin polkien kotiin ja seuraavana päivänä fillari pajalle. Nyt löytyy taas iloa kuin uudesta pyörästä kun voimansiirto päivitettiin 1x10 malliin, 30t edessä 11-42 takana. Muutakin uutta palikkaa samalla, käytännössä fiilikset on kuin ajaisi uudella. Toki tuota uutta Ice Cream Truckiakin on tullut silmäiltyä mutta nyt ei budjetti taipunut niin pitkälle joten näillä mennään.

----------


## Rostafari

Sininen hetki


Lähetetty minun Nokia 5.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Eka lenkki hankikannolla tänä talvena...

----------


## Ansis



----------


## Shamus

Salsaa...  :Hymy:

----------


## kni94

Alone in the darkness.. mahti kelit nyt ajella kun ei kovaa pakkasta  :Hymy:

----------


## pojomtb

Nokialla tänään aamulla aikahyppy maaliskuun lopun keleihin.

----------


## tompula

Sama peli, siis Nokialla, oman kylän Polet naapurikylän vesillä

Oli niin liukasta jäällä että tuuli käänsi pyörää välillä sivuun. Nastarenkaatkin olis ollu tallissa 

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tinke77

Kateellisena voi vaan katsella noita jääkuvia, täällä saimaalla ei jäälle juuri asiaa ole ollut tänä talvena. Pirusti lunta mutta jäätä kovin ohuesti, edes kalastajat eivät oo uskaltautuneet suurensaimaan jäille. No se hyvä puoli tietysti on , että melontakausi alkaa nopeammin

----------


## jakkok

Alkaa taas kelkkaurat kantamaan...

j

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Kaunis, mutta tuulinen keli.

----------


## OKS

> Kaunis, mutta tuulinen keli.



Sama täällä napapiirin kaupungissakin. Kovin kauaa en viitsinyt tuolla joen jäällä ajella, liian vähän vaatetta tuli päälle.

----------


## tompula

Oli niin komiat kelit niin kävin pienellä nastarenkaiden testilenkillä. Tuli puuhasteltua tuollaiset Johnny 5 renkaat Schwalben / Tikan piikkipäisillä nastoilla, 320 piikkiä ja liima. Tällä ajomäärällä toistaiseksi parhaat läskin nastarenkaat mitä mulla on ollut. Polku ja maantietestiä myöhemmin...

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## solisti

Vaihteeksi vähemmän tunkkausta ja aurinko.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Aamulla oli paikoittain hankikantoa. Mukava työmatka vaikka kelvillä jäätä piisasi.

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis



----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr
Eipäs tartte ajella polkuja vähään (ilmeisesti tosi lyhyeen) aikaan.

----------


## tompula

Komeat oli ajokelit, jäätä ja kelkkareittejä. Huomenna uusiksi.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tompula

Oli melko haastavat kelit kun yöllä satoi tuo alijäähtynyt vesi, oli nastarenkaillakin tekemistä - hyvä reissu, vauhtia ja vaarallisia tilanteita 

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## GeeDee

Lisätään näin uutena käyttäjänä päivän fiilistely kuva. Kaverin yllyttämänä hankittu. Ja ensimmäistä kertaa 15 vuoteen fillarointi on ollut mukavaa.

----------


## Shamus

Omalla joella  :Hymy:

----------


## Ricce

Ei muista lenkkipoluilla kuvata, räpsitään sitten kotimatkalla.

----------


## MPU

Eka lenkki tehty, tykkään kovasti. Eturatas pitää vaihtaa muutama hammas isommaksi ja renkaiksi Jumbo Jimit.

----------


## Jopo81

Perjantaina paistoi aurinko, sunnuntaina olikin jo sumua samoilla jäillä

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JanneKii

https://photos.app.goo.gl/UgTfJ5XfTEbmmff97

Meren jäältä tänään, oli jännää kyytiä kun oli semmoinen kevyempi jääkansi paksumman päällä. Paikoitellen oli ilmaa, osassa paikassa vettä. Melkoinen ritinä ja ratina kuului koko ajan.



(Jahas, ei kuvan lisäys onnistu jostain syystä?)

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## HanKa



----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

Eilen oli kyllä hieno keli käydä tekemässä pieni kuvaus/drone sessio kaverin kanssa.

----------


## Jopo81

Notta oli liukasta merenjäällä

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Puusilmä



----------


## Jopo81

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jakkok

Tuli kiire lenkin jälkeen

j

----------


## bici74

> Tuli kiire lenkin jälkeen
> 
> j



Varjoaan nopeampi Lucky Luke? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Oulunjulli

Uusi Mukluk uusi fiilis. Tämä on hyvä.
Edellinen/edelliset oli alurunkoinen Beargrease (ja Mukluk) joka sekin oli oikein mieluinen, jotain piti kuitenkin värkätä ja kun kuituista Beargreasea ei löytynyt niin sitten tämmöinen "rungon vaihto".
Pelkäsin että tulee tylsä retkipyörä, vaan kyllä tämä ihan sporttipeliltä vaikuttaa. Sen verran pidempi ja korkeampi että luultavasti setback tolppa vaihtuu tavalliseen ja/tai -6 stemmi vaihtuu -17.
Liekkö korvien välissä mutta jotain tärinää ja tutinaa tässä tuntuisi olevan vähemmän kuin alumiinisessa. 


Lähetetty minun F5321 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Olikos jossain ihan alessa vai? Komia on. Itseänikin on uus Mukluk aina silloin tällöin poltellut, mutta rungon hinta vähän sylettää, kun Duden saa kokonaisena lähes samaan hintaan.

----------


## macci



----------


## Oulunjulli

> Olikos jossain ihan alessa vai? Komia on. Itseänikin on uus Mukluk aina silloin tällöin poltellut, mutta rungon hinta vähän sylettää, kun Duden saa kokonaisena lähes samaan hintaan.



Runko Hibikeltä, 15xx€. Mutta I9 takanapa lähti maininnan arvoisen halvalla Bike24:stä, 160€ 190QR johon sitten 197 holkit piti ostaa päälle. Meni n.5min bongauksesta tilaukseen.
Eteen Hope kun ei raskinu samaa paria eteen ja DT on centerlockilla, mää 6-pulttimiehiä. GX DUB kammet. Muutenpa sitten edellisestä kaikki.

edit: Eiku 14xx€ se kai olikin, jonku parikymppiä ne tahto lisää lähetyskuluja kun ihmettelin muutama päivä tilauksen jälkeen että oliko joku ongelma. En jaksanut tässä konkurssissa kysellä että mitä ihmettä ja eikö siitä olisi voinut kertoa että tavara olisi lähtenyt, maksoin pois ja sitten lähtikin heti.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Juha Jokila

Albumissa yön yli fiilistelyä hangenkannolla Kurjenrahkan kansallispuistossa: https://photos.app.goo.gl/SGZNYJy1fdjRBpdX9

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## artzi

La auringonnousun aikoihin oli Kuhiksellakin hangenkanto mennyttä, kelkanjälki petti sekin paikoitellen. Muuten uppeeta kuten aina. Pilkkijöitä oli vielä liikkeellä.

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## Ansis



----------


## solisti

Levi.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MPU

Kyllä oli keli kohdallaan Kouvolassa.

----------


## AAB-1

Tasan 3 vuotta ja n. 8000 km yhteistä taivalta takana. Alkuperäisillä ketjuilla mennään yhä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## solisti

^Nyt pitää kysyä, että mitkä ketjut? 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1

> ^nyt pitää kysyä, että mitkä ketjut?



sram pc-x1.

----------


## elasto

> sram pc-x1.



Paljonko näyttää ketjutulkilla venymä?

----------


## Antza44

> sram pc-x1.



OT.
Minä olen ajanut moisia ketjuja 3 kpl yli 0.75 venymään kahdessa vuodessa. Maastokilsoja 4400km 440H 55km nousua. Näillä ajeltu kesällä ja talvella ja ajo jatkuu. Jotenkin ollut mielikuva aika huonosti kestävistä ketjuista verrattuna toisen pyörän KMC X11 joilla menty 2900km 410H ja 45km nousua ja venymät ei ole lähelläkään, että 0.75 tulkki menisi. KMC.llä ei ole ajettu oikeastaan, kuin lumikelillä,eli pöly rasitus puuttuu.

Ajokaveri kehui ainakin Campagnolon ketjuja tosi tiukoiksi uutena. Onkohan missään mittailtu erimerkkisiä ketjuja jo uutena? Tuokin vaikuttaa varmasti venymisen nopeuteen.

----------


## Ansis



----------


## Puusilmä



----------


## llgss

Arvon kanssafiilistelijät! Onko kellään kokemusta satulatolppaan kiinnitettävistä bikepacking laukuista, jos tolppana on cane Creek Thudbuster? Ainakin mitä kuvista katsoin, niin tuo Ortliebin laukku ei mene kahden remminsä vuoksi kyllä millään Thudbusterin kanssa, mutta Topeakin vastaava ehkä menisi.

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

Fiilistelyä aamulla kun yön aikana oli satanut 5-10cm räpäskää ja oppilaitokselle lähtiessä ensin meinasin lähtiä 24" kombilla, mutta 30 metrin jälkeen sai pyörtää vaihtamaan fätbikeen, kun eihän sillä kombilla mihinkään tuolla sohjossa päässyt. Läski alle ja ongelmat loppuivat siihen :Cool:

----------


## Mika K

Tulipas käytyä viime vkl Syötteellä ajamassa läskillä. Hieman haastava ja raskas keli paikoin, kun uutta lunta/räntää tuli tasaisin väliajoin ja lämmöt oli about nollassa. La ajelin pitkän 7h mittaisen päivän issekseen tsekkaillen ensi vkl Syöte MTB Winter reittejä ja su meni kavereiden kanssa MH lähireittejä ajaessa noin 4h ajan ennen kotimatkaa. Mukava vkl ja hienot polut/maisemat.









PS: uudet hipokiekot I9 navoin ja Whisky kuitukehin toimii aika makiasti  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Ekat fiilistelyt kapeammilla kiekoilla ja ilman nastoja...

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Eilisen fiilistelyt

----------


## TheMiklu

Hyvä keli ajella

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

Hanki kantoi hienosti tänä aamuna ja jää oli liukas.

----------


## GeeDee

Kyllä on hieno fiilis kun jäiset urat sulanut. Pääsi läski taas pyörän selkään. Vaikka vertailu kavereiden lenkki pituuksiin tuokin mieleen kuinka jumalattoman heikossa kunnossa on. Tosin ei tarvi ajaa niin pitkää matkaa, että kokee maksimisykkeen ja hapenoton rajat 

Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## debelici

Karvatiimin kera iltalenkillä. 

Lähetetty minun TRT-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## KotooTöihin

Siinähän oli varsin hyvännäkönen ryhmä karvakorvia  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

Kevättä odotellessa... mut metsässä ei nastat ole yhtään liikaa.

----------


## Jopo81

Latupohjalla pohruamista, paikoitellen oli joeksi muuttunut ja polveen asti vettä

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pojomtb

Kolme aamua putkeen täydellistä hankikeliä. Metsät paikoin kuin isoja pumptrackejä. Soilla ja järvillä maantiemeininki. Kyllä nyt on läskillä kelvannut päästää.

----------


## JackOja



----------


## Rostafari

Illat pitenee

Lähetetty minun Nokia 5.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SvaR



----------


## Fatman90

Vetojuhta ajaa kohti auringonlaskua. Mukavaa hommaa, käy reenistä ja muksutki kuskin lisäksi fiiliksissä. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## JaHi

Muutaman viikon takainen kuva Helsingistä. Ensimmäinen ja viimeinen kerta jäällä tänä talvena

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

> Niin sanotut fatbiket, eli paksurenkaiset maasto-olosuhteisiin tarkoitetut pyörät ovat lähes kadonneet Euroopan markkinoilta, mutta Suomessa ne käyvät edelleen kaupaksi, Cycleurope Finlandin toimitusjohtaja Jari Elamo kertoo.
> 
> Suomen olosuhteissa pyörillä on käyttöä, mutta Euroopassa niiden markkinat olivat vain lyhyt tähdenlento.
> 
> ”Suomessa fattipyörät jäivät omaksi segmentikseen, mutta Euroopassa ne  tulivat ja hiipuivat nopeasti. Suomessa keliolosuhteiden ja talven takia huomattiin, että fattipyörät ovat mukava tuotekategoria tänne”, Elamo sanoo.



• Keränen, Matti: Tämä maastopyöräuutuus katosi nopeasti Euroopan markkinoilta, Suomessa se jäi pysyväksi ilmiöksi. _Tekniikka & Talous_, 2019-04-05.

Tosiaan, jo vuosia sitten, kun pyöräilin enemmän, toivoin että tulisi paksurenkaisia polkupyöriä markkinoille. Nokian Gazzaloddi alamäkirengas oli tarkoitukseen liian raskas.

Suomi on nimensä mukaisesti suomaa ja pehmeää sammalta riittää. Lunta tulee tavallisesti joka talvi. Hiekkarantojakin on. Pakkastalvet huolehtivat että routavaurioitakin tulee. Suomi on jokseenkin erinomainen markkina-alue paksurenkaisille polkupyörille.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Tosiaan, jo vuosia sitten, kun pyöräilin enemmän, toivoin että tulisi paksurenkaisia polkupyöriä markkinoille. Nokian Gazzaloddi alamäkirengas oli tarkoitukseen liian raskas.



Morjes Okolas Nijala, muistan sut ja ne ne 3" Gazzajutut. Suomen paksurengas skenen visionääri ja pioneeri ajalta, jolloin läskipyöristä ei ollut kuullut kukaan ja lumikisoihin tehtiin vanteet virittämällä kaksi tavallista vannetta rinnakkain. Mullakin oli pitkään 2.6" Gazzaloddi takakumina tuolloin. Vieläkö sininen oinas on ajokunnossa?

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## MRe

> Suomi on nimensä mukaisesti suomaa ja pehmeää sammalta riittää. Lunta tulee tavallisesti joka talvi. Hiekkarantojakin on. Pakkastalvet huolehtivat että routavaurioitakin tulee. Suomi on jokseenkin erinomainen markkina-alue paksurenkaisille polkupyörille.



Täytyy vain toivoa, että ei jää vain Kanadan ja Suomen erikoisuudeksi, jotta renkaiden ja osien saanti olisi tulevaisuudessakin taattu.

----------


## heccu

Aprillipäivänä Haukivedellä Linnansaaren Kansallispuistossa läskeilemässä. Jäällä pystyi ajamaan missä vain ja rauhassa sai olla, ketään ei näkynyt missään.

----------


## TheMiklu

Jo neljännen kerran ajettu Läskijuna rullasi taas.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## MRe

Hiukka kesäisempää Helsingin Mustavuorella. Täytyy sanoa, että tuollainen fättitäpäri on kyllä hauska peli suomalaisessa juurakkometsässä. Vain kunto puuttuu...



Aika lailla tuo laajis vääristää keulan kulmaa, kun kyse kuitenkin on 120-millin joustosta. Takaiskaria pitää vielä säätää (ottaa pois tokeneita), kun ei jousta kuin puoleen väliin.

----------


## Timppa H

Vähän on kosteita tän kevään reitit  :Vink:

----------


## MRe

^Ensin katsoin, että nyt on pannutettu ns. huolella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sianluca

_

_


_



_

----------


## hcf

Sianluca tarvii selkeästi uuden tolpan jossa enemmän setbackkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

^jep, muttei yhtään sattunu maailma saunalenkillä tänään.

----------


## Justeeri

Kävin fiilistelemässä kevättä.

----------


## Hanski85

Eilen oli hyvää aikaa nikkaroida läskille oma teline, todella hyvin ajaa asiansa terassin nurkassa

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## MRe

Salsaa ulkoiluttamassa eilen Vuokissa.

----------


## Evern00b

Lapakiston Kalliojärven länsirannalla tuli vastaan tilanne, josta ei löytynyt ajolinjaa trial-taidottomalle.

Lähetetty OnePlus 5 -tyyppisestä käkättimestä, joten älä hämmästy jos näet lukihäiriöitä tai asiavihreitä

----------


## sianluca

_
_

----------


## MRe

Näistä kolmesta peräkkäisestä kuvasta näkee hyvin, että Suomi on pitkä maa ja sijoittuu pohjois-etelä -suuntaan...

----------


## mni



----------


## Puusilmä



----------


## Barracuda



----------


## MRe

Ei nyt ehkä ihan niin äkkisyvää... @Kallvik (paikkaa tuntemattomille tiedoksi: tuo kannas on normaalisti veden alla)

----------


## sianluca

fatbiken maastoa..._


_

----------


## sianluca

_

_






















_



_

----------


## sianluca

_



_

----------


## hcf

^Minkäs tunturin päältä? Olos?

----------


## sianluca

Oloksen päällä, huoltomiehet ovat ajaneet kelkalla ylös tuulivoimaloille, pääsin kelkanjälkeä pitkin ylös. Takana Keimiö, Sammal, ja Pallakset. Ylhäällä huoltotie on jo melkein lumeton.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Onko Sianluca 190cm pitkä succistelija joka ajaa m-koon pyörällä? En keljuile keljuilemisen vuoksi mutta satulan asento on vähintään erikoinen. Suositelisin pidempirunkoista ja isompaa sykkeliä mutta eihän siinä jos on hyvä ajella.

----------


## sianluca

Pyörä on L-kokoinen, olen kyllä tottunut pitkään ajoasentoon, koska taustalla vuosien maantie- ja tempoajot. Nyttemmin ajelen maasto- ja paksupyörällä pelkästään, etelän pääkaupungissa säilössä on kyllä odottamassa cyclokrossari. Ajoasento on tuota vanhaa perua.....

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Toivottavasti massaa ei ole kauheasti. Satulan kiskot ei välttämättä tuosta oikein tykkää.

----------


## Rostafari

Levi-Ylläs-Levi jäisiä soita, hankikantoa ja tulvivia uomia. Iltapäivästä upottavampaa. 

Lähetetty minun Nokia 5.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sianluca

Aamulla on hieno ajella Lapissa kantavilla hangilla kelkkareittejä pitkin

_
_

----------


## GeeDee

Ihan oli mukavaa kun vihdoin pääsi kohtuu kuivassa päästämään. Huonokuntoisena pieni riemun kiljahdus kun vuori oli kierretty ja kotopiha häämötti.

Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## AAB-1



----------


## sianluca

Taas löytyi tällainen liikennemerkki. Ainakin autojen määrä (myös koirankusettajien) on vähäinen omilla lenkkipoluilla . Riekkoja on enemmän. :Hymy: _


_

----------


## Shamus

Palloja...

----------


## KotooTöihin

^^tommosia näky siskolla käydessa vuotsossa. Ei juuri haitannu, ku olin roudannu fillarin mukaan.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Pexi

Onpa tänne kertynyt useita kauniita kuvia sitten viime vilkaisun! Rock on!

Mutta mistä on AAB-1:n viimeinen kuva otettu, kun alkusyksyn ruska on jo toukokuussa ehtinyt maalata maisemaa?

----------


## AAB-1

> Mutta mistä on AAB-1:n viimeinen kuva otettu, kun alkusyksyn ruska on jo toukokuussa ehtinyt maalata maisemaa?



Ihan tuore kuva tästä Lohjan keskustasta. Pitää varmaan nastarenkaat kaivaa jo esiin  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

Tää on ny pakko laittaa näkyville, kyseessä on kumminkin keskeinen osa tämän ja edeltävien ketjujen historiaa.

----------


## PellervoS

Kapeammat renkaat lähti huoltoon, joten otin iltalenkillä vähän paksumpaa kumia alle. Aijjettä!

----------


## MRe

Pikkukoski ja Pirunkallio tänään. Hyvät maastot, vaikken niitä kuumottavimpia paikkoja uskaltanutkaan ajaa.

----------


## GeeDee

Kuinka läski huonokuntoinen saa liki puolitettua tuon vuorenkierron ajan? Lähtee toteamaan kuin saakelisti soisessa metsässä voi olla itikoita. Hakkuuaukean kohdalla pystyi pakollisen kuvan verran hidastaa, mutta pian piti kiitää. Taidan jatkaa maastokartan tutkimista muiden polkujen suhteen.

Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## AAB-1



----------


## sianluca

_Helpotettua suonylitystä

_

----------


## mni



----------


## sianluca

Hyvä paikka spinningtreenille

----------


## GeeDee

Olipa hienoa kun ekan kerran ajokaveria lenkillä mukana. Toimii hyvänä kirittäjänä laiskalle.

Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

> 



Onko tuo jokin polkuvoimalla toimiva lossi/lautta?

----------


## JackOja

Onko tuokin Lopella jossain niinkuin tuo talonraunio?

----------


## mni

> Onko tuo jokin polkuvoimalla toimiva lossi/lautta?



Ainakin joskus ollut. Ilmakuvissa se on vastarannalla, en tiedä milloin kuvattu.





> Onko tuokin Lopella jossain niinkuin tuo talonraunio?



Joo, tässä.

----------


## JackOja

> Joo, tässä.



No pitääpä tsekata ens kerralla. Outo paikka lautalle, mut kaipa tarve. Enduromopoilijoille?

----------


## misopa

Kivien kiertoa.

----------


## Jopo81

Kesäläskillä kesän eka lenkki 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

> Ainakin joskus ollut. Ilmakuvissa se on vastarannalla, en tiedä milloin kuvattu.
> 
> 
> Joo, tässä.



Hitsi. Taas löytyi paikka käytäväksi.   :Hymy:  Vain km retkeilyreitistä ja siinä vierellä on kotakin.

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## Jopo81

Kansallispuistopyöräilyä valkmusan moronvuorella.

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mni



----------


## Kouvana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sianluca

_

_

----------


## sianluca

_


_

----------


## hcf

@santavaara

----------


## sianluca

Oli pakko laittaa toi tämän päivän lenkiltä  :Hymy: _


_

----------


## hcf

^Jaa mistäs tuo sitte on? Sen verran tasasta horisonttia  :Hymy:

----------


## Hissu

iltalenkillä

----------


## sianluca

> ^Jaa mistäs tuo sitte on? Sen verran tasasta horisonttia



Leviltä, takana näkyy lentokenttä kauempana. Nousin Levicenteristä eturinnettä huoltotien vierustaa pitkin ylös, nousupaikkoja sai vähän etsiä rinteestä, sitten rinnehotellin jälkeen nousin hissinviertä ja lopuksi soratietä huipulle. Oli paljon helpompi kuin nousu Southpointistä, siellä rinteessä ei ole tasaisia kohtia ollenkaan ja rinne on pidempään tosijyrkkä.

----------


## sianluca

Vähälumista Jussia!_


_

----------


## GeeDee

Olipahan kiva kun ei ole krapulaa ja kävi vähän isommilla poluilla päästämässä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## GeeDee

Ihan outo fiilis iski ja lähdin työpäivän jälkeen ekalle vähän pidemmälle lenkille. Liekkö eka kymppi painosta tiputettuna vai mikä, mutta jäätävän nätisti rullasi kylän omalle uimarannalle. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

----------


## edu

Fiilis: 100
Kunto: 30

----------


## TuomariKuolo

Testasin tänään Kona Won maantieominaisuuksia ajamalla Helsingistä Vierumäelle. Sivuvastainen tuuli vähän söi tunnelmaa, mutta hyvinhän tuo muuten rullasi. Pahin vastoinkäyminen oli, että Lahen torin molemmat jätskikiskat oli kuuden aikaan kiinni. Jäi voimia antava tötterö syömättä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hanski85

> Testasin tänään Kona Won maantieominaisuuksia ajamalla Helsingistä Vierumäelle. Sivuvastainen tuuli vähän söi tunnelmaa, mutta hyvinhän tuo muuten rullasi. Pahin vastoinkäyminen oli, että Lahen torin molemmat jätskikiskat oli kuuden aikaan kiinni. Jäi voimia antava tötterö syömättä. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Melkoinen suoritus!!! 

Btw mitkä on nuin hyvän näköiset pikalokarit?

----------


## vihtis83

^Näyttäis Mudhuggereilta (edessä varmaan Fathugger), eivät kyllä taida olla varsinaiset pikalokarit kun tulevat kiinni nippusiteillä.

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> ^Näyttäis Mudhuggereilta (edessä varmaan Fathugger), eivät kyllä taida olla varsinaiset pikalokarit kun tulevat kiinni nippusiteillä.



Juu, Mudhugger takana ja Fathugger edessä. Takalokariin olisi lisää leveyttä tuova lisäpalakin, mutta en ole jaksanut sitä vielä askarrella kiinni.

----------


## tinke77

Terveiset sateen ja harmauden keskeltä

----------


## PedroK

Fiilistelen mun Apache renkaita ja Revoloop sisureita ja oon ihan fiiliksis kun nyt rullaa niin jäätävän hyvin. 

Lähetetty minun ANE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## GeeDee

Olipa niin mukavaa seurassa taas ajaa uusia polkuja, että eka kuva kun kotona pessyt pyörän. Itsekseen ajaa sen pari kymppiä ihan ok. Seurassa ei kehtaa himmailla niin kympin jälkeen kuolema 



Lähetetty minun Nokia 8.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## debelici

Hossaa ei voi muuta kuin suositella. 

Lähetetty minun TRT-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## KanttiOo

Tubeless asennuksen koeajot. Tuntui toimivan hyvästi.

----------


## sianluca

_



_

----------


## sianluca

_Reitti Enontekiön ja Muonion rajallla huonossa kondiksessa....

_

----------


## sianluca

Mutta hillat kypsyvät

_
_

----------


## hcf

ukk

----------


## artzi

Vähä Viroo...

BEWARE! That's no ordinary Rabbit!


photo hosting sites


photo hosting sites


photo hosting sites

----------


## sutki_

Ensimmäinen testilenkki heitetty uudella pyörällä, Kona Wo 2020. Hauska laite noin äkkiseltään!

----------


## TuomariKuolo

Mainio väri Wossa!

----------


## Jopo81

Vuokrapyörällä vieraita maastoja ihmettelemässä

----------


## Tuppu

Vanhan tien silta ja kuivunut joki.

----------


## Qilty

Pari viikkoa sitten Teijon kansallispuistossa. Suosittelen (jossei pitkospuut jännitä)

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Paksupolkija

Läskipyörillä fiilistelty 0-94 (94sivua 2014), 94-211 (117sivua 2015), 211-295 (84sivua 2016), 295-331 (36sivua 2017), 331-351 (20sivua 2018), 351-> (8sivua toistaiseksi 209). Suosio hiipumassa vai ajellaan vaan ilman nettipostauksia? 😂👌

----------


## MRe

Ehkä molempia. Ei joka lenkiltä jaksa postata, varsinkin jos tahkoaa samoja reittejä. Mutta varmaan on myös kovin suosio jo laantunut.

Itsellä laiskuus iskee näihin, kun ensin kännykuva pitäisi pudottaa PC:lle koon muuttamiseksi ja sieltä sitten kuvat.fi -palveluun, josta sen voi linkata tänne.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Samahan se taitaa olla Tech-ketjussa. Nykyään uudet omistajat ei roplaa ja jaa speksausjuttuja. Moni uusi kuski löytää tiedon vanhoilta sivuilta ja keskustelu enemmän tuolla merkkikohtaisissa ketjuissa. Silverback ja White taitaa olla enemmistön suosikkeja ja niitä korjataan, ei speksata.

----------


## hcf

> Läskipyörillä fiilistelty 0-94 (94sivua 2014), 94-211 (117sivua 2015), 211-295 (84sivua 2016), 295-331 (36sivua 2017), 331-351 (20sivua 2018), 351-> (8sivua toistaiseksi 209). Suosio hiipumassa vai ajellaan vaan ilman nettipostauksia?



Eiköhän se uutuuden viehätys ole lakannu. Eipä nuita maastopyöräilyfiilistelyjäkään paljon tule vaikka niillä ajetaa varmasti enemmän

Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JiiPee

> Itsellä laiskuus iskee näihin, kun ensin kännykuva pitäisi pudottaa PC:lle koon muuttamiseksi ja sieltä sitten kuvat.fi -palveluun, josta sen voi linkata tänne.



Tai sitten lataat kännykkääsi huikean upload-appsin  :Hymy: 



https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...kuvat.uploader

----------


## Qilty

Ite en jaksa kyllä puhelinta juurikaan kaivella kuvaamista varten vaikka olisi hienotkin maisemat.

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

^^No kerpale. Aina oppii kun vanhaksi tulee...

(näkyyx tää nyt kaikille?)

----------


## Kanuuna

Tapatalkista saa suoraan kuvat näkyviin ilman suurempia kikkailuja. 

^Alin kuva näkyy itselle Tapatalkilla.

----------


## JackOja

> Itsellä laiskuus iskee näihin, kun ensin kännykuva pitäisi pudottaa PC:lle koon muuttamiseksi...



Miksi se koko pitäisi muuttaa? Onko vielä 2019 vuotta ajanlaskun alkamisen jälkeen joku kenellä selain ei skaalaa kuvia automaattisesti?





> Ite en jaksa kyllä puhelinta juurikaan kaivella kuvaamista varten vaikka olisi hienotkin maisemat.



Eihän maisemia ole tarkoitus kuvata vaan fiiliksiä. Jotkuthan postaavat tosin ihan vaan fillarin kuvia. Toisaalta se yksi foorumilta poistunut postaili termoskahvikuvia työmatkaltaan _ilman fillaria_ ja jotenkin epäilyttävää sekin oli.





> (näkyyx tää nyt kaikille?)



Näkyy.





> Tapatalkista saa suoraan kuvat näkyviin ilman suurempia kikkailuja. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



...jos on rekisteröitynyt Tapatalkin käyttäjä. Mutta Tapatalk-allekirjoitukset voi poistaa vaikkei olisikaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tapatalk-allekirjoitukset voi poistaa vaikkei olisikaan.



Kyllä. Pitää paikkansa. Ärsyttää itseäkin, kun en huomaa monesti poistaa allekirjoitusta.

----------


## JackOja

> ..  en huomaa monesti poistaa allekirjoitusta.



Saahan sen Tapatalkin asetuksista pois päältä kokonaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

Kiitos, otin pois.

----------


## Qilty

> ^^No kerpale. Aina oppii kun vanhaksi tulee...
> 
> (näkyyx tää nyt kaikille?)



Alin näkyy mullekkin. Onkos toi Icanin pyörä?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Onkos toi Icanin pyörä?



Salsa tuo kaiketi on.

----------


## Qilty

Voihan se olla. Bucksawsta se ican varmaan on kopioitu, tosin siinä on myös takakolmio kuitua

----------


## JackOja

> Voihan se olla....



Mulle on tullut nimimerkki MRe:sta mielikuva laatutavaran polkijana, enkä voi uskoa tuon olevan Ican. Olisin pettynyt jos näin olisi  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

Kyllä se Salsa on, vaijerit kulkee rungon ulkopuolella. Voit olla rauhassa

----------


## MRe

Salsa Bucksaw... 

Paremmat kuvat ja speksit tuolla projekteissa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...04#post2859104

----------


## VitaliT



----------


## Qilty

> 



No onkos tämä sellanen Nikolain pinion läski? Kauheesti ei kuva antanut zoomata...

----------


## Qilty

> Eihän maisemia ole tarkoitus kuvata vaan fiiliksiä. Jotkuthan postaavat tosin ihan vaan fillarin kuvia. Toisaalta se yksi foorumilta poistunut postaili termoskahvikuvia työmatkaltaan _ilman fillaria_ ja jotenkin epäilyttävää sekin oli.



Tarkoitinkin siis että ylipäätään minkään kuvaamista varten ei meinaa jaksaa puhelinta kaivaa, koska se on yleensä joko juomarepussa tai sitten pyörässä navina ja jostain syystä mulla kameran käyttö on kaatanut maastokartat-appin ja kaikki pitää laittaa alusta

----------


## VitaliT

> No onkos tämä sellanen Nikolain pinion läski? Kauheesti ei kuva antanut zoomata...



on
   klikkaa näytä kuvan ja zooma sen siellä






monet kysyvät missä on akut LOL

----------


## yannara

En saa Facebookista suoraan linkattua tänne joten menee nyt näin: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...57663831178826

----------


## hcf

^Eipä se toimi noinkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

Lataa tapatalk. Kaikkein helpoin liittää kuva sillä

----------


## Qilty

> on
>    klikkaa näytä kuvan ja zooma sen siellä
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monet kysyvät missä on akut LOL



Minkälainen tollanen pyörä on ajaa? Onko 12 vai 18-vaihteinen? Painavahan se vaihteisto on, mutta se on kuitenkin aika hyvässä paikassa. Hintaakin taitaa olla hyvän sähköläskin verran?

----------


## MRe

Mikä tää Nicolai-juttu on?

----------


## hcf

> Mikä tää Nicolai-juttu on?



https://en.nicolai-bicycles.com/fram...on-fat-pinion/

----------


## harald

Miksi tehdä yli kolmen tonnin Fat-runko, johon menee "up to 4.5"" renkaat. Miksei samalla 5.0"?

----------


## VitaliT

jos on pako saada 5”, aina voi hankia REEB tai jotain vastaava. 

   se on P12, ajo melko lähellä kun rohloff läskillä, paitsi vaiheiden vaihto ja paino keskipiste.
   ja tietysti huolto vapaus, ei tarve kun kerran vuodessa tai joka 10tkm vaihtaa 60ml öljyä.
  1:1 välityksellä rattaat on 32pikisen rataan kokoiset, 12 vaiheella vetoa kun 26/52 ja ykkösellä kun 34/10.
  Vaihtamalla rattaat saa haluamasi välityssuhde. 
  toiselta se ei o mikään liukuhihna ”Made in china boutique”

----------


## HMK

> Miksi se koko pitäisi muuttaa? Onko vielä 2019 vuotta ajanlaskun alkamisen jälkeen joku kenellä selain ei skaalaa kuvia automaattisesti?



Skaalaako joku selain kuvat myös korkeuden mukaan? Käytän ainakin Firefoxia ja Chromea jatkuvasti, joskus muitakin ja kaikissa skaalaa leveyden. Jos kuva on otettu 4:3 suhteella tai pystyasennossa, niin ei mahdu ruudulle korkeussuunnassa. Tässäkin ketjussa pari sivua taaksepäin on monta kuvaa, jotka näkyy rullaamatta vain puoliksi.

----------


## artzi

Porin valaisemattomia citypolkuja yöllä. Ihan keskustassa löytyy todella hienoja kapeita ja vähemmän kapeita puistoalueita sopivasti peräkkäin... nyt kertynyt yli 30 kilometriä ja etsintä on käynnissä...    :Cool:

----------


## Qilty

Kammet väärässä asenossa... anteeksi

----------


## Timppa H



----------


## MRe

^No nyt on yritystä (ja toteutusta myös)

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Siisti kumivene!!!

----------


## MRe

Pitihän tämä käydä katsomassa....




Ja sitten vielä yksi poseerauskuva....

----------


## GeeDee

Kyllä on mukavaa kun hieroja harrastaa itsekkin pyöräilyä. Sai jalat pyörimään ihan eri tavalla ja ajaminen oli taas hauskaa.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 8.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Tänään Meri-Rastilassa....

----------


## Barracuda

^rouhea mesta. Tulitko tosta hypäten yli?

----------


## MRe

^Totta kai...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## GeeDee

Isä muisteli mistä huoltotie menee. Voi jumalanpojan sukupuolielin että isä muisti väärin.



Piti taluttaa jo hetken matkaa. 

Lähetetty minun Nokia 8.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## yannara



----------


## Jeltsar

Millaiset on slicksit ajaa? Mihin ajoon sopivat?

----------


## yannara

> Millaiset on slicksit ajaa? Mihin ajoon sopivat?



Vähän 50/50 fiilis mulla. Itse en olisi hankkinut, mutta tuli tuon käytetyn pyörän mukana. Selityshän on se, että kesäkaudella jos asfaltilla ajaa niin olisi kevyemmät mutta en mä tiedä. Ajoin 2kk tolla slikseilla, jonka jälkeen hyppäsin nappulaan kyytiin takaisin, eikä eroa.

----------


## hcf

Kovemmat paineethan nuissa slickseissä pitää olla. Taitaa olla suosituspaineetki ihan erinlaiset

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike



----------


## juntikka

On komee! Ny on komee. O!

----------


## pnm

Minkä Firman pyörä tuo "punainenläski" on? Vähän niinku Bucksaw mutta jotain erillaista takalinkustossa??? 



>

----------


## MRe

Lain ja määräysten vastaisesti uimarannalla. Puolustukseksi todettakoon, että ainakaan uimarit eivät häiriintyneet.



Ainoa rannalla makaaja oli fillari...

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

> Minkä Firman pyörä tuo "punainenläski" on? Vähän niinku Bucksaw mutta jotain erillaista takalinkustossa???



Firma ja firma..😁 Varmaan bucksaw:n runko valmistetaan samalla verstaalla josta lähetetään sitten Salsalle. Anglecycle.com(?)  on se Kiinalainen verkkokauppa ja valmistaja keneltä on runko ostettu via ebay. Vanteet on SR mulefut 80 ja peräisin kaliforniasta. Voimansiirto, jarrut, ohjaimet yms. laitettu oman mielen mukaan ja ne on hankittu euroopasta. Siksi se on "punainentäysjoustofatbike"😉 Koska kaupasta et saa samanlaista. Valmistajaksi täytyy nimetä allekirjoittanut, vaikka tästä joku jo joskus melkein hermostui "ettet ole kyllä itse runkoa tehnyt".😁

----------


## Juha Jokila

Voi vehnä, miten MRe:n rengastus näyttääkin hyvälle. Mut ei taida mahtua Switchbladeen vaikka 3.25" on tilalupaus.

----------


## pnm

> Firma ja firma.. Varmaan bucksaw:n runko valmistetaan samalla verstaalla josta lähetetään sitten Salsalle. Anglecycle.com(?)  on se Kiinalainen verkkokauppa ja valmistaja keneltä on runko ostettu via ebay. Vanteet on SR mulefut 80 ja peräisin kaliforniasta. Voimansiirto, jarrut, ohjaimet yms. laitettu oman mielen mukaan ja ne on hankittu euroopasta. Siksi se on "punainentäysjoustofatbike" Koska kaupasta et saa samanlaista. Valmistajaksi täytyy nimetä allekirjoittanut, vaikka tästä joku jo joskus melkein hermostui "ettet ole kyllä itse runkoa tehnyt".



 Ok. Kiitti tiedosta! Pitää ilmoittaa yv. jos tulis joskus Seinäjoelle ajelemaan ( joku kuva tais olla Joupiskalta??), ois kiva livenä nähdä kyseinen pyörä. Alkaa olla katoava luonnonvara nuo Läskitäpärit....

----------


## MRe

> Voi vehnä, miten MRe:n rengastus näyttääkin hyvälle. Mut ei taida mahtua Switchbladeen vaikka 3.25" on tilalupaus.



4" Minion DHR ja DHF.

----------


## MRe

> Firma ja firma.. Varmaan bucksaw:n runko valmistetaan samalla verstaalla josta lähetetään sitten Salsalle.



Tai sitten ei. Eiköhän Salsan sopimusvalmistajalla ole kielto tehdä ja myydä Salsan suunnittelemia ja maksamia malleja eteenpäin. Kopio tuo toki voi olla, hyvin paljon Salsan näköinen. Aito siis tuossa yllä mustana ja 2017-mallisena.





> Valmistajaksi täytyy nimetä allekirjoittanut, vaikka tästä joku jo joskus melkein hermostui "ettet ole kyllä itse runkoa tehnyt".



Kutsutaan ammattipiireissä kasaamiseksi. Itse kasattu se on tuo mun Salsakin, mutta en minä nyt itseäni valmistajaksi kehtaa kutsua.

Mutta upeat maastot. Siitä ei pääse yli eikä ympäri.

----------


## läskisami

tuli tehtyä "pieni" päivitys, whiten 2fat lite --> cube nutrail. onkohan näissä mitään eroa?

----------


## hcf

^Jaa siinähän on hissitolppaki. Alkaa olemaan kaikki kohdallaan. Hintaki

----------


## läskisami

piti käydä vähän ulkoiluttamassa uutta lelua

----------


## harald

Onko mastodon se uusi? Onko niin hyvä kuin puhutaan?

----------


## artzi

Satakunnan baanoja taas... reitin tolpat maastoutuu aika hyvin.

----------


## OKS

^ Mukava nähdä kuvissa tuommoista poronhoitoalueen ulkopuolista jäkälämetsää.

----------


## GeeDee

Iski heti aamusta fiilis lähteä koluamaan yhtä pätkää mikä on ollut arvoitus pääsekö läpi. No kivasti pääsi läpi ja löytyi hyviä polkuja mitä yhdistää aikaisempiin lenkkeihin.

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

> Ok. Kiitti tiedosta! Pitää ilmoittaa yv. jos tulis joskus Seinäjoelle ajelemaan ( joku kuva tais olla Joupiskalta??), ois kiva livenä nähdä kyseinen pyörä. Alkaa olla katoava luonnonvara nuo Läskitäpärit....



No jopas, ilmoittele ihmeessä jos olet tänne päin tulossa. Oikeassa olet, että yksi kuva on Jouppiskan päältä. Katoava luonnon vara läskitäpäri vaikka itse olen nähnyt vain bukcsawn ja joku trekin läskitäysjousto, eipä niitä ole kauheasti taittu valmistaakkaan 😄

----------


## MRe

Läskitäpäri on kyllä über-hauska laite. Siitä ei pääse mihinkään.

----------


## läskisami

ei pysty sanoo fiilistelyks ku meinas happi loppua mutta paloheinän mäki on sellanen

----------


## JussiH

Aiemmin topicissa ihmeteltiin kuvien vähyyttä ja vähenevää innostusta niiden postaamiseen. Facebook se nykyää taitaa kuvia täältäkin imeä, mutta ajattelin kantaa korteni kekoon muutamalla otoksella tämän vuoden varrelta. Toivotaan että lunta tulisi tänäkin vuonna etelään.

----------


## GeeDee

Tulipa taas lähi kukkulalla käytyä. Uuden lampun testausta niin piti odotella hämärää.

----------


## misopa

Vähälle jäi ajot tänä kesänä läskillä, mutta pian tuo "kausi" taas alkaa.

----------


## MRe

Samuli_1:n renkaanjäljissä Laajasaloa kiertämässä...

----------


## harald

Hahaha, samoissa suunnitelmissa.

----------


## MRe

Heti tuon paikan jälkeen on aika kuumottava pudotus, missä on se Samulin videollakin näkyvä köysi. Siitä kohtaa ainakin mulla oli hankaluuksia saada fillari alas. Onnistuinkin naarmuttamaan kuiturunkoa siinä hötäkässä. Jonkun verran muutenkin tuolla pätkällä saa tunkata. Mutta oli hauska 40+ km lenkki näin työpäivän päälle.

----------


## harald

Käytitkö softaa seuratessasi trackia?

edit: Äh, tuo GPX-download vaatii Summitin stravassa. https://www.strava.com/activities/2722665839

----------


## MRe

^Rakensin Komootissa Samulin jäljestä oman trackin lähtien himasta ja latasin sen Wahoo ROAMiin. Osittain noi reitit oli tuttuja jo aiemmalta omalta kiertelyltä, mutta varsinkin se loppupää siellä Laajasalossa/Jollaksessa oli ihan kyntämätön kaski.

----------


## hcf

Oispa taas vappailla. Viimeks kyl meni vesisateisiin liian monta päivää

----------


## Timppa H

Grävelgrindinkiä (väärin ajettu  :Vink: ) ja helppoja polkuja.
Kuinka monta puulajia bongaat kuvasta, amatööriarvaus = yli 8.

----------


## Rostafari

Pallakset jo valkoisina 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jcool

Fiilistellään pari kuvaa syksyn kunniaksi!

----------


## Myrkky

https://jalki.fi/reitit/tekninen-ylasto
Tuon reitin kävin heittämässä, ihan kivaa oli vaikka paikoitellen oli kyllä aivan järkyttävää mutavelliä =)

Viikko sitten alotin harrastuksen ja kyllä on mukavaa +++

----------


## Qilty

Flunssan jälkeen kiva mönkiä

----------


## cimzy

Aamutihkussa tänään, tyyntä

----------


## Optiflow

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Melkein voi hukata ton tuonne.

----------


## hsa

Kai se on fiilistelyä tämäkin. Pyörän pesu on kyllä kerrostalo-olosuhteissa aina pieni operaatio. Ei meinaa riittää 4 litrainen kärcherin vesisäiliö läskille näinä kuraisina aikoina.

----------


## Pexi

Tännehän oli postattu Hienoja kuvia. 

Omaan silmääni hienoin on kuitenkin ehdottomasti jcoolin jälkimmäinen, joka on Taideteos. Siinä jos missä on fiilistä ja Suomen luonnon kauneutta!

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Joo, jcool kyllä osaa sekä kuvaus, että fillari- ja fillarointihommat.

----------


## hcf

Piti lähtee luostolle fiilisteleen ensilumia. Rovaniemellä satanu vain räntää joka ei pysy maassa

----------


## solisti

Hossassa oli lumi jo sulanut ja oli kohtuullisen märkää. Ehkä sen kestää

----------


## Iglumies



----------


## MRe

Oli hyvä keli ajella....

----------


## Nessie

Luosto oli myös osoitteena 14.10. Pyhä-Luosto reitti tuolla kelillä 4/5.

----------


## jakkok

Sai jo wölvhammerit kaivaa varastosta...

j

----------


## MRe

^Ja täällä vedetään (lähes) shortsikeleissä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sianluca

Tarvantovaaran erämaa-alueella..._



_

----------


## Qilty

Toinen kuva olis aika kova kuvarasti...lopelta löytyy

----------


## MRe

Vaihteeks tällä läskillä...

----------


## sak

Fätti sai 1*10 vaihteet tälle talvelle, olihan se sinkulanakin hauska mutta pikkuisen liian rankkaa touhua välillä.
Sopii paremmin kesäajokiksi sellaisena.
Toivottavasti ei tule paljon lunta kun on niin pienet renkaat
Kolmas tai neljäs talvi lähtee tuolla 907:lla mutta lähtekööt..

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sianluca

_

_

----------


## hcf

^Mukavasti on tullu lunta. Muutan kohta veke täältä rovaniemeltä ku täällä sataa vaan vettä aina nää kauden alotukset  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sianluca

Täällä kelkkareittejä pitkin alkaa päästä jo ihan mukavasti liikkumaan paksupyörällä

----------


## MRe

Etäpäivä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

Eiks kukaan muu enää aja fätillä? Nythän alkaa fättikelit olemaan kohdallaan. Etenkin jos tulisi lunta.

----------


## sianluca

_


_

----------


## Maurizio09

Äkäslompolossa "syysloman" ohessa lumikausi aloitettu. Ihan hyvin pääsi tykitteleen pienen nöyhtälumen peittämissä poluissa. 

Lähetetty minun ELE-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

Taannoin oli lehtijuttu, jossa kerrottiin, että muualla fatbike on jo laskeva trendi mutta ei Suomessa. Edellä esitetyistä kuvista käy hyvin ilmi, miksi fatbike on järkevä ratkaisu Suomessa. Olipa ajomaasto lumihankea, upottava hiekkaa tai suota, renkaiden paksuudesta on selvästi hyötyä.

----------


## misopa

3,5kk tauon (gravel ja sisäpyöräily ollu pop) jälkeen oli ihan jees käydä tuulettaan Farleysta pölyt. Lunta sais vaan tiputella vielä jonkin verran lisää.

----------


## sak

Innoissani lähdin eilen talven ekalle fättilenkille mutta pettymys 4.0" Jumbojimin pitoon oli valtaisa. Keli oli haastava, sulava ensilumi jota paikoin 15cm. Helpolla polulla kyllä pääsi mutta vähän teknisempi maasto meni lipsutteluksi ja haaveilin koko lenkin ajan Bud/Lou kombosta joka vähän vei nautintoa

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

^No ei jj:t nyt mitkään talvikelin renkaat olekaan. Ja jäällä suorastaan vaaralliset.

Mutta täällä vielä pärjää jj:llä hetken tai kaksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Talvi tuli onneksi aikaisin ja vanha sotaratsu pääsi taas polulle. Kesän aikana tällä ei tullutkaan juuri ajettua paria kolmea lenkkiä enempää.

----------


## lastumaki

Syksy palasi.

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rush



----------


## MRe

Lumesta ei vielä tietoakaan.



Ei sillä että olisin rakastunut pyörääni, mutta onhan se aika kiva...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Laetine

on se kaunis

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

> Taannoin oli lehtijuttu, jossa kerrottiin, että muualla fatbike on jo laskeva trendi mutta ei Suomessa.



Näköjään olin jo aiemmin laittanut tähän samaan ketjuun:





> • Keränen, Matti: Tämä maastopyöräuutuus katosi nopeasti Euroopan markkinoilta, Suomessa se jäi pysyväksi ilmiöksi. _Tekniikka & Talous_, 2019-04-05.



Onneksi kaikki ilmiöt eivät ole muoti-ilmiöitä vaan järki-ilmiöitäkin esiintyy. Suomessa fatbike on järki-ilmiö.

----------


## artzi

Oho, olen järkevä? Sitä ei usein kuule...   :Sarkastinen:  

Järjettömän hieno https://mtbfin.eu/reitti-satakunta-pirkanmaa/ taas... sori. Näyttää siltä että tämä koko reitti on kohta ensiluokkaisessa kunnossa! 




Piti vaan kuvata... mutta tuli samalla testattua että tankohanskan tilavuus on n. 1,2 litraa... tuossa olin juuri (no... alle tunti sitten...) eksynyt polulta. Alkoikin jo vähän epäilyttämään tuo väylä.

----------


## MRe

> on se kaunis



Kiitos. Koko kesä meni niin, että tuo Salsa oli kesäteloilla ja enemmän tuli ulkoilutettua Bucksaw:ta silloin kun fätillä halusi ajaa. Mutta nyt syksyn tullen on tuo taas päässyt nousemaan hierarkiassa ja itse asiassa lähes kaikki lenkit tulee vedettyä tällä. On tuollaisessa täysjäykässä oma viehätyksensä siinäkin.

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

> Alkoikin jo vähän epäilyttämään tuo väylä.



Nykyään kun ei meinaa löytyä rahaa teiden kunnossapitoon, niin tuollaista se sitten on.

----------


## hcf

> Piti vaan kuvata... mutta tuli samalla testattua että tankohanskan tilavuus on n. 1,2 litraa... tuossa olin juuri (no... alle tunti sitten...) eksynyt polulta. Alkoikin jo vähän epäilyttämään tuo väylä.



Heh. Tuttu fiilis polkuja tutkiessa. Jostainkumman syystä ne päätyy aina johonki ylipääsemättömälle kosteikolle. Ja ego ei anna periksi kääntyä takasi niin pakko rämpiä pusikon läpi

----------


## thm

Kiilopään talvireittejä testaamassa viikonloppuna. Vaikuttaa lupaavalta ja talven aikana pitäis tulla enemmänkin ajettavaa. Nyt taisi olla noin 30km reittiä valmiina. 



Lähetetty minun PCT-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## star trek

Nokialla perjantaina :Sarkastinen:

----------


## nve

Komea keli aamulla. Aurinko paisto ja pari senttiä oli satanut lunta.
Olisipa koko talvi tämmöisiä kelejä.

----------


## Marsusram

Iltapäivälläkin valoisaa riitti harmaan viikon ja mustan perjantain jälkeen.

----------


## GeeDee

Olipa yli kuukausi taukoa ettei huvittanut ajaa tai edes katsoa pyörään päin.

----------


## Keevo

Eteläänkin saatiin vähän lunta ja aurinkoa. Mukavaa vaihtelua 2 viikon vesisateen jälkeen. Kivaa oli!

----------


## OKS

> Olipa yli kuukausi taukoa ettei huvittanut ajaa tai edes katsoa pyörään päin.



Tuota vaivaa tuntuu olevan liikkeellä täällä napapiirin tuntumassakin.

----------


## MRe

Koska olen sokerista, ajoin GFBD-ajon vasta tänään. Samalla hain Uunisaaresta yhden vv-ruudun.

----------


## rush



----------


## Finnduss

Tervehdys Lapista

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sianluca

Työmatkapyörä lounastauon aikaan työpaikan parkissa...._
ps oikealla ylhäällä työhuone

_

----------


## artzi

Baanaa tulossa...

----------


## MRe

^^ ja ^^^ ..ttu kun olis lunta. Tai edes pakkasta ja maa jäässä ja kuivaa...

----------


## sianluca

Olisikin sopivaa jos pakkasta olisi 2-12 astetta, silloin talvinen ulkoliikunta on mukavaa. Mutta kun pakkanen on välillä 20-35, ja tätä kestää viikon....

----------


## MRe

^Joo, totta toikin, mutta olisin valmis vaihtamaan edes hetkeksi. Nyt on satanut tyyliin joka tai ainakin joka toinen päivä vettä parin kuukauden ajan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ^Joo, totta toikin, mutta olisin valmis vaihtamaan edes hetkeksi. Nyt on satanut tyyliin joka tai ainakin joka toinen päivä vettä parin kuukauden ajan.



Otan mieluummin sadetta kuin kuivuneet pohjavesikaivot.

----------


## m-52

> Olisikin sopivaa jos pakkasta olisi 2-12 astetta, silloin talvinen ulkoliikunta on mukavaa. Mutta kun pakkanen on välillä 20-35, ja tätä kestää viikon....



Ei kun juoksemaan!

----------


## m-52

> ^^ ja ^^^ ..ttu kun olis lunta. Tai edes pakkasta ja maa jäässä ja kuivaa...



Meillä Kainuussa on. Noita suksiluistelubaanoja olisi mukava ajella, mutta ei ole siihen virallista hyväksyntää. Monissa kunnissa on.

----------


## MRe

Jos ei oo lunta, niin uima- ja surffikelit kuitenki...

----------


## MRe

Etäkonttorin maisemia taas...

----------


## MRe

Ja tässä fillari tuon 20km lenkin jäljiltä. Lähtiessä oli pestynä.... Mä niin rakastan näitä etelän ”talvia”.

----------


## hcf

^kyllähän se kannattee lähtiä pohjosta kohti ainaki talveksi  :Hymy: 
Mulla ei kestäs pää puolenvuoden syksyä

----------


## MRe

^Joo... vois ostaa kämpän jostain Kajaanista ja toisen sitten Benalmadenasta. Kesä-elokuu KAJ, syys-loka ESP, marras-maalis KAJ, huhti-touko ESP...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eilen oli kai vuoden lyhin päivä eikä se tänäänkään järin pitkä lie ole. Vähän tuo valo kuitenkin tuolta puiden takaa näyttää kajastavan näin kello 12 otetussa kuvassa  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Hyvät oli tunnelmat Raahe CC:n Tonttuajelulla.

----------


## ytte07

5km rallattelu jälkikasvun kanssa Ylöjärven pikku-ahvenistolla. Itselle olis enemmänkin maistunut mutta juniori vihelsi pelin poikki. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A505FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ansis

Että mä rakastan tätä väriä

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Että mä rakastan tätä väriä



Oho, nyt on mahtava väri! Onko lisää kuvia?

----------


## Ansis

Ei oo vielä paljon. Odottelen parempia kuvausilmoja  :Hymy:  Hankala väri kuvattavaksi.

----------


## hcf

Omituiselta näyttää tuo keskiön ympäristö

----------


## Qilty

> Että mä rakastan tätä väriä



Hieno sipsidippi. Mikä tuo laukku on yläputkessa?

----------


## Ansis

Xlabin kotelo

----------


## jakkok

> Ei oo vielä paljon. Odottelen parempia kuvausilmoja  Hankala väri kuvattavaksi.



No huh! Vaikuttais olevan semmonen väri, että vasta video tai pyöriteltävä 3D-kuva tekee tuolle oikeutta

j

----------


## Shamus

Pitkästä aikaa fatteilemässä...

----------


## solisti

Jäätä, jäätä ja jäätä.

----------


## jcool

Viime vuonna Tammikuussa Oulussa oli näinkin mukavasti lunta....

----------


## hcf

Ensimmäinen aurinkolenkki kemijoella tälle talvelle.

----------


## OKS

^ No eipä ole vielä kovin kummoista uraa ajettavaksi. Oliko vettä jäällä? Vaikka joki oli muuten jäässä, niin tuolla Korvanniemen alueella oli aika pitkään sulana pysytteleviä aukkoja jäässä.

----------


## hcf

^Ei ollu vettä. Olihan se aika karkeeta baanaa ajaa.  :Leveä hymy: 
Tuli aikalailla lunta tossa muutamapäivä sitte ja sitte vesisadetta päälle

----------


## sianluca

Yllättävän nopeasti öljyt jäätyvät kovassa (yli35) pakkasessa, muutama minuutti ja meno on aika kankeaa.....
_



_

----------


## OKS

^ Ja taitaa renkaiden kumikin menettää joustavuuttaan noissa "lämpötiloissa".  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

Aurinkoisen päivän ajelu... tais sit tää ”talvi” olla tässä.

----------


## JarmoN

Radrhino

----------


## MRe

Eipä näkynyt veristä miestä... ehkä ensi kerralla sitten.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## JarppA5274



----------


## MRe

Rukalla kävin päiväseltään...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## jakkok

Oli ottikeli kohdallaan...

j

----------


## jame1967

Katos siinähän on yhdistetty kaksi harrastusta , tosin perinteiset pilkkihaalarit taitaa olla vähän kankeat pyöräilyyn ja taas kunnon fillarivaatteilla voi tulla vilu pilkillä.

----------


## jakkok

> Katos siinähän on yhdistetty kaksi harrastusta , tosin perinteiset pilkkihaalarit taitaa olla vähän kankeat pyöräilyyn ja taas kunnon fillarivaatteilla voi tulla vilu pilkillä.



Joo jos ihan tosissaan oon pilkille menny, niin on ahkio perässä ja vermeet siinä. Nyt oli vain merilenkillä vapa mukana... 20min tarkeni pilkkiä tuossa kelissä.

j

----------


## MRe

Uutelassa uusi tekniikkarata....

----------


## thunder

Salla.

Lähetetty minun Redmi Note 8 Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Samaan aikaan Matosaaressa...

----------


## oppes

> Samaan aikaan Matosaaressa...



Ei Huono! Hyvän näköinen jalgaratas!  :Leveä hymy:  Mikäs tuon "takalokasuojan" / lärpättimen funktio oikein on? Suojata satulatolpan kiristintä?

----------


## MRe

> Mikäs tuon "takalokasuojan" / lärpättimen funktio oikein on? Suojata satulatolpan kiristintä?



Vähän suojaa tota hissitolppaa. Aika heikko sen teho on, mutta ei ole jaksanut poistaakaan.

----------


## oppes

> Vähän suojaa tota hissitolppaa. Aika heikko sen teho on, mutta ei ole jaksanut poistaakaan.



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jcool

Oulussa oli huikea keli ja reitit!

----------


## GeeDee

Kai se on talviunilta herättävä.

----------


## JarppA5274



----------


## Ukkis

Ylläs tarjosi hyvää.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Ens viikolla pääsee ylläksen lumille 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Täällä on ihan ok polut. Tai liiankin hyvät, vähä niinku teitä pitkin ajelisi.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Täällä on ihan ok polut. Tai liiankin hyvät, vähä niinku teitä pitkin ajelisi.



Ylläs? Onko laittaa jotain vinkkiä mitä polkuja kannattaa lähteä työstämään vai kaikki mahdollinen? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> Ylläs? Onko laittaa jotain vinkkiä mitä polkuja kannattaa lähteä työstämään vai kaikki mahdollinen?



Ylläspä hyvinkin. Aja vaan kaikki, mitäpä noita serpomaan.

----------


## hcf

Nyt kannattee mennä jäälle ajamaan ainaki täälläpäin.

----------


## Shamus

Toinen lumipäivä tänä talvena  :Hymy:

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Ylläs tarjoilee. Ylläsjärven puolella 50% surkeassa kunnossa. Ylläksen puolelta lähtikin jo hyvää ränniä. Meinas usko loppua että tätäkö tää on koko viikko. No onneksi löytyi hyvää polkua

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SvaR

Suomen luonto tarjoili...niin hienoa oli että ainut kuva jonka edes otin.

----------


## MRe

Kalkkikaivoksella....

----------


## JH4

Mikä pyörä MRe:llä? Samoja polkuja näytetään polkevan usein

----------


## MRe

^Salsa Bucksaw. Siitä on enemmän kuvia ja jorinaa projekteissa

----------


## Lehtinen Juha

Paras aika vuodesta.

----------


## Marsusram

Vaihtelevaa poluilla, jäistä, mutaa, ihan kesäistä.

----------


## MRe

^Ajoit sitten Enttimetsään.

----------


## harald

Mitkä kiekot ja nakit Marsusramin fatbikessa?

----------


## Marsusram

> Mitkä kiekot ja nakit Marsusramin fatbikessa?



Takanapa DT350, Mulefüt 65 vanteet, ja Maxxis Minion FBF&FBR 27.5x3.8 tubelessina.

----------


## harald

Kiitos, paljon on tullut katsottua kuvia 29x3 ja 26x5 renkaista mutta nuo eivät sopineet siihen.

----------


## MRe

Rannalla... tosin vesi lähti jo jokunen tuhat vuotta sitten...

----------


## GeeDee

Kun tuntuu Hyyppäällä ja Mustavuoressa olevan ihmisiä. Niiin uusia polkuja etsimään. Iloisesti pari tuntia menikin.

----------


## mni



----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Läskiä pitää ulkoiluttaa kun täpäri remontissa

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

^jopas tapatalk laitto pikselimössöksi kuvan

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> ^jopas tapatalk laitto pikselimössöksi kuvan



Nojuu. Välillä tulee hyvällä laadulla ja välillä vetää tommoselle mössölle. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sianluca

_

_

----------


## Hissu

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harald

^Lou ja Lou renkaina?

----------


## Hissu

> ^Lou ja Lou renkaina?



Snowshoe 2xl

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harald

Kiitos, tosiaan aika samannäköinen kuvio noissa kahdessa.

----------


## sianluca

Ampumahiihtoradalla
_


_

----------


## OKS

Lomautusviikon aloitus keväisellä fättilenkillä.

----------


## sianluca

Tunturille_



_

----------


## OKS

Tänään oli oikein soma keli ajella, selvästi keväisempää kuin eilen.

----------


## sianluca

Rovaniemellä on jo lumetontakin? Täällä lumi pysynee metsässä kesäkuulle asti.........

----------


## OKS

> Rovaniemellä on jo lumetontakin? Täällä lumi pysynee metsässä kesäkuulle asti.........



No tässä keskustan liepeillä paikoin lumetonta, mutta kyllä tuota metsissä ja varjopaikoissa vielä on yllättävän runsaasti.

----------


## sianluca

_
_
_Jatkanko reitillä vai kierränkö?
_

----------


## harald

Vauhti korjaa virheet, ja sitäpaitsi läskipyörä taitaa kellua renkaittensa varassa.

Ei, älä.

----------


## sianluca

Ehkä menin, ehkä en......

----------


## J10



----------


## sianluca

Myös vuorelta

_



_

----------


## nakamura10

> Tunturille_
> 
> 
> 
> _



Kiva on olosuhteet, kantaako enää hanki?

----------


## sianluca

Ei enää. Eilen aamulla yritin kuuden jälkeen ajella kelkkareittiä, pinta jäätyy kyllä yöllä, mutta alla on sitten loskahöttöä. Alimmaisena on vettä runsas kerros. Koko peite on meikäläisen jalkojen mittainen, jotenka kahlaaminen on aika työlästä  :Hymy:

----------


## sianluca

_
_
_Nyt toinen tie, ja toinen tunturi, vuorossa Ounastunturi kansallispuiston länsipuolelta käsin
_

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Hissu

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sianluca

Pallastunturit lännestä käsin
_



_

----------


## MRe

Frouvan ja pullukan kanssa Skatanniemellä

----------


## OKS

Kesäiset lämpötilat sulattavat pohjoisen lumia nyt siihen malliin, että tulva saattaa nousta ennätyksellisiin korkeuksiin. Enpä muista, että aiempina vuosina olisi täällä Rovaniemellä turvauduttu hiekkasäkkeihin ja tulvavalleihin.

----------


## hcf

> Kesäiset lämpötilat sulattavat pohjoisen lumia nyt siihen malliin, että tulva saattaa nousta ennätyksellisiin korkeuksiin. Enpä muista, että aiempina vuosina olisi täällä Rovaniemellä turvauduttu hiekkasäkkeihin ja tulvavalleihin.



Jokos se OKS:lla vesipinta lähestyy kotipihaa? Vai asuitkos sie ihan rannassa.
Hirvaalla oli jo aika hurjan näköstä ku tulin takas rovaniemelle. Niin lähellä kova virtaus niitä taloja

----------


## sianluca

Veikkaan, että täältä Rovaniemelle menevä tie on Levin kohdalla ensi viikon alussa poikki, viime vuonna sitä pääsi pahimmalla paikalla vain toista kaistaa pitkin.

----------


## sboke

Tuli kerrankin asioikseen kokeiltua kunnolla eri paineita ja voi jeezys mistä on jäänyt paitsi. Ei ole ikinä ollut niin siistiä ajaa kuin nyt sitten harrastuksen aloittamisen. Fätti on aina ollut talvi/kakkospyöränä ja harvat kesälenkit on menneet ihan liian kovilla renkailla, kapeilla nakeilla kun tottu siihen että iskee helposti vanteelle. Nyt kun ajeli löysin renkain niin eipä ole ikinä kulkenut mikään pyörä metsässä yhtä hyvin. Pitääkö tässä liittyä johonkin lahkoon

----------


## harald

Kerro mitä paineita nyt kokeilit.

----------


## solisti

> Nyt kun ajeli löysin renkain niin eipä ole ikinä kulkenut mikään pyörä metsässä yhtä hyvin. Pitääkö tässä liittyä johonkin lahkoon



Lyllerryskulttiin hakemusta vetämään.

----------


## sboke

> Kerro mitä paineita nyt kokeilit.



Ei ollut muuta mittalaitteistoa kuin perstuntuma. Kovista renkaista aina muutama venttiilinpainallus sormella ja pieni testilenkki juurakossa. Sen verran jätin paineita että kun kovaa losottaa isompaa poikittaisjuurta päin niin ei iske vanteelle. Taakse piti vähän lisätä ilmaa takasin. Älyttömän alkuherkkä ja mukava ajaa.

----------


## hcf

Läskit kyl tarvis minikompuran napaan jota vois ohjata kaukosäätimellä

----------


## OKS

> Jokos se OKS:lla vesipinta lähestyy kotipihaa? Vai asuitkos sie ihan rannassa.



Omalla kohdalla ei tarvitse pelätä tulvaa. Jokirantaan matkaa hieman vajaa 200m ja tuolla matkalla maasto nousee muutaman metrin. Naapurit tuossa kadun toisella (joen) puolella ovat enemmänkin vaarassa, mutta eipä taida vesi nousta heidänkään pihalle. Vuonna 1973 oli korkea kevättulva ja muistelen, että silloin vesi tuli tuonne naapureiden tonteille.

----------


## sianluca

Rajaväylän ylityspaikka eilisen lenkin siirtymäosuudella
_



_

----------


## MRe

Pullukka meni piiloon...

----------


## Qilty

> Kerro mitä paineita nyt kokeilit.



Sillä on aika vähän merkitystä kun on pitkälti kiinni renkaasta ja yhteispainosta(pyörän ja kuskin), tietysti jos mielenkiinnosta kyselit. 

Ite oon läskillä ja gravelilla pitäny paineet aika lähellä renkaan kyljessä mainittua minimiä

----------


## tanEzki

ai että kun on kova fätbike kuume...  :Irvistys:

----------


## MRe

^Sairaus on helppo parantaa ihan vaan rahalla.

----------


## sianluca

Vesi on korkealla, ja lumet alkavat olla sulaneet, tunturien rinteillä vielä lunta löytyy..._



_

----------


## sianluca

_

_

----------


## mni

> Pullukka meni piiloon...



Pullukka meni piiloon...

----------


## MRe

Pullukat nyt on tollasia. Tää uskals metsässä tulla vähän näkyville.

----------


## sianluca

Huiputus jäi tekemättä...._



_

----------


## OKS

Kesäistä urbaanipyöräilyä. Nuoriso ruvennut ilmeisesti imppaamaan  :Vink:   noiden sammuttimien sisältöjä, 8 pulloa tuolla muun romppeen joukossa.

----------


## sianluca



----------


## sianluca

^^ OKS taisi tuo Roavenjargan aseman vanha rakennus kärähtää vähän aikaa sitten?

----------


## OKS

> ^^ OKS taisi tuo Roavenjargan aseman vanha rakennus kärähtää vähän aikaa sitten?



Kyllä. Rakennus ollut pitkään tyhjillään ja jatkuvan ilkivallan kohteena. Eiköhän tuo pureta jossain vaiheessa pois. Mehiläinen on parhaillaan rakentamassa omaa sairaalaansa rakennuksen toiselle puolelle.
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11197118

----------


## tompula

Lisää kiinnostuneita paksupyöristä......

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sianluca



----------


## J10



----------


## MRe

Isol kirkol pullukan kans. On muuten ehkä paras kaupunkipyörä tällainen jäykkä fätti. Ei tarvitse varoa rotvallin reunoja eikä sporakiskoja. Eikä muitakaan auki revittyjä paikkoja.

----------


## hcf

Noh miksi tääl ei fiilistellä.

pahakurun kierros @ ounastunturi

----------


## MRe

On ollu muut pyörät ajossa. Ja Hangon kuvat taisin postata tuonne yleiseen fiilistelyketjuun.

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

Hcfreakin kuvat on niin hienoja että nousee himo lähteä saattamaan loppuun viime syksynä kesken jäänyt ylläs-pallas retki fätillä😛

----------


## hcf

Lommoltunturi

----------


## mahead

> Lommoltunturi



Helvata kun on kivan näköistä reittiä.

----------


## hcf

^Ylös nouseminen oli kyllä kaikkea muuta ku kivaa. Pallasjärven puolelta

----------


## SvaR

^Jyrkkä ainakin, mutta oliko muuten ajettavissa ja ajoitko tuon läpi asti Rauhalaan?

----------


## hcf

^Nimenomaan ei ollu ajettavissa se ylösnousupätkä. Ainakaan mun taidoilla. Liikaa Isoja kiviä/juurakkoa ja puita. Rauhalaan en menny vaan koukkasin Keimiöjärven autiotuvalle paisteleen makkaraa ja sieltä tielle. Se oli kyllä ihan hyvä reitti.
Tulin jerikseltä latupohjia ja hiekkatietä mustavaaraan.

https://www.trailforks.com/route/lom...turin-kierros/

Tossa näkyy toi vaihtoehtonenki reitti

----------


## Tomsson

Uusi kannonylitysveitsi  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

Aika vilponen keli oli rukalla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^Nimenomaan ei ollu ajettavissa se ylösnousupätkä. Ainakaan mun taidoilla. Liikaa Isoja kiviä/juurakkoa ja puita. Rauhalaan en menny vaan koukkasin Keimiöjärven autiotuvalle paisteleen makkaraa ja sieltä tielle. Se oli kyllä ihan hyvä reitti.



Suksilla tuolla tullut mentyä, mutta kuvista päätellen pyöräilykin olisi aika passelia touhua.  Kateeksi käy  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

Neljättä viikkoa kairassa. Vetokoirat syöty ja eilen join takarenkaasta litkut. Auttoi mustikanvarpujen sisälläpysymiseen. Toivottavasti löydän täältä takaisin... @Talosaari  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tinke77

Fiilikset oli hyvät isojärvellä.

----------


## GeeDee

Saikulla tullut vähemmän ajettua. Ja vaivojen vuoksi piti konttoriin kiinnittää huomiota. No ikinä ollut näin hyvä ajaa. Joten jos tämä tästä taas.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 8.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OKS

Aamun työmatkalla.

----------


## hcf

> ^Nimenomaan ei ollu ajettavissa se ylösnousupätkä. Ainakaan mun taidoilla. Liikaa Isoja kiviä/juurakkoa ja puita. Rauhalaan en menny vaan koukkasin Keimiöjärven autiotuvalle paisteleen makkaraa ja sieltä tielle. Se oli kyllä ihan hyvä reitti.
> Tulin jerikseltä latupohjia ja hiekkatietä mustavaaraan.
> 
> https://www.trailforks.com/route/lom...turin-kierros/
> 
> Tossa näkyy toi vaihtoehtonenki reitti



Reitti tuli tännekkin tarkoilla selostuksilla. 
https://www.pallasyllasoutdoors.com/...i-keimiojarvi/
Siitä toki puuttuu menomatka jerikseltä lommoltunturille. Mutta se onkin latupohjaa/hiekkatietä.

----------


## Konaloinen

Vähän oli vetisempi lenkki tänään. Luulin että vettä on ehkä 20cm, niin sitä olikin varmaan puoli metriä.

Tollaisia paikkoja oli kolme kappaletta peräkkäin, ekassa jo kahlasin polvia myöten joten koitin ajaa seuraavistakin läpi, jokaisessa kahlasin  :Cool: 

Vesi oli jääkylmää joten noiden jälkeen oli ajeltava kotia kohti, onneksi kotiin matkaa oli vain alle 10km..

----------


## hcf

^3 ylintä kuvaa ei näy

----------


## mk

Tää vko menee crossarilla klv ajeluissa, kun vettä tuli ettei oikeen kuivin jaloin saa järkevää kiekkaa aikaseks

Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Syksyn viimeinen(?) kesäpäivä. Oli ihan pakko karata duunista vähän aikaisemmin.

klip - liian laihat renkaat tähän ketjuun..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Syksyn viimeinen(?) kesäpäivä. Oli ihan pakko karata duunista vähän aikaisemmin.



Hieno fatbike.

----------


## stenu

Joo väärä ketju. Pahoittelut siitä. Toivottavasti ei närästä muita.

----------


## kni

Ei rouvalle meinannut löytyä s-kokoista läskiä muuten, kasasin sitten osista. Runko tuli Italiasta, vanteet ja vaihteet Saksasta ja aikoa paljon pikkukilkettä Alilta. Ekat itse kasatut kiekot nuo Robssonit, eiköhän ne vaimon kevyehköä ajelua kestä. Ja nyt pyörä on jo kurainen eli toimii.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Keevo

Etelä-Suomen "talvea" odotellessa, toiveuusinta toissavuodelta.

----------


## Yeti

Vähän ajatuksia ensimmäisestä vuosikymmenestä paksupyörän kansssa (englanniksi).

----------


## JackOja

^heh, siitähän on tosiaan ensi vuonna jo 10 vuotta kun Kaamusjärvellä törmäiltiin.

----------


## Yeti

> ^heh, siitähän on tosiaan ensi vuonna jo 10 vuotta kun Kaamusjärvellä törmäiltiin.



Niin on!

----------


## MRe

Viime vlopulta. Kauden eka valolenkki. Takavalo tietenkin pimeänä, kun unohtui ladata...

----------


## harald

> Vähän ajatuksia ensimmäisestä vuosikymmenestä paksupyörän kansssa (englanniksi).



Jahas, siinä meni se työpäivä. Lupaavasti paljon luettavaa, kiitos siitä.

----------


## OKS

> Vähän ajatuksia ensimmäisestä vuosikymmenestä paksupyörän kansssa (englanniksi).



Onnittelut Yetille. Omalla kohdalla täyttyi 6 vuotta läskipyörän kanssa muutama päivä sitten eli 9.10. Kaikenlaisia "suuria" retkisuunnitelmia oli aluksi, mutta suunnitelmiksi ovat jääneet. Yleispyörän virkaa on Kona WO saanut hoitaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Vähän jo pääsi eilen talvea nuuhkasemaan. Kyllä se varmaan on taas jo huomenna mennyttä ja paluu vesisateisiin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Erikoinen rakennelma, kun menee matala aukko ikään kuin maan tason alle. Ei sulla enempää kuvia olisi tuosta? Hienoa metsää muutenkin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eipä ole lisää kuvia. Eilen vasta törmäsin tuohon ekaa kertaa, vaikka tuosta ihan lähietäisyydeltä on tullut ajettua yli 10v ohi eri polkuja. Erikoinenhan se on ja aukko on varsin matala. Tässä kohtalla on joku luontopolku ja lähistöllä Timosenkosken Luontokoulu, joten arvelen sen liittyvän jotenkin niihin.

----------


## MRe

> ^Erikoinen rakennelma, kun menee matala aukko ikään kuin maan tason alle. Ei sulla enempää kuvia olisi tuosta? Hienoa metsää muutenkin.



Sateella varmaan näppärä ratkaisu...

----------


## sianluca

> Sateella varmaan näppärä ratkaisu...



Eikö jo Tacituksen mukaan fennit asuneet maakuopissa?

----------


## sianluca

ja möyrineet mudassa?

----------


## OKS

Ei ole tarvinnut tällä viikolla kärsiä katupölystä.

----------


## Pyörä Äijä

Kesällä jossain päin Etelä-Pohjanmaata!

----------


## Ohiampuja

Viime talvena sain läskin ja olin ihan innostunut kuinka mukava sillä oli lumessa ajaa. Ja jopa pohdiskelin että olisiko siitä ainoaksi maastopyöräksi.

Mutta nyt kesä on näyttänyt että ei. Tai ei ainakaan yksillä kiekoilla. Vaihdettavat 29" kiekot korjaisi kyllä tilannetta, mutta se vaatisi myös joustokeulan hankintaa.

Eli minun mielestä läski on loistava talvipyörä, mutta kesäkäytössä 29" jäykkäperä 2.4" renkailla on kyllä parempi.

----------


## hcf

^Eikait nuista kiekoista mitään muuta hyötyä ole ku että saa pukattua pyörätelineeseen kauppaan mennessä. En ymmärrä mikä tulee kesällä esteeksi

----------


## OKS

Aamulenkillä oli komea auringonnousu, mutta siihenpä se paiste sitten jäikin.

----------


## Pexxi

> ^Eikait nuista kiekoista mitään muuta hyötyä ole ku että saa pukattua pyörätelineeseen kauppaan mennessä. En ymmärrä mikä tulee kesällä esteeksi



Mulla plussa läskissä edessä ja on se paljon mukavampi kuin läskirengas kesällä. Täysjäykkä.

----------


## MRe

Laitetaanpas tännekin hieman ajankohtaan sopivampaa materiaalia... kuvat eri päiviltä.

----------


## peruspertti

Eilistä fiilistelyä Mynämäellä

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Boot

On piisannut fiilisteltävää etelässäkin:

----------


## MRe

Tänäpänä

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Iglumies

FTW työviikon päälle ennen pimeää, aiettä.

----------


## Jokkepappa

42 kilsaa tänään mahtavaa polkua

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## cimzy

Tällä viikolla alkuviikosta läskeilemässä Lahden #salpausselkätrails :eillä  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

No words  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

Tulikin sellanen talvi etelään että piti kuitenkin ostaa läski


Edit.
Ainii, unohdin että ei noita kuvia voi suoraan tänne laittaa

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> FTW työviikon päälle ennen pimeää, aiettä.



Sama viilis, sama paikka  :Hymy:

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

La(i)skiaastiistain fiilistelyt

----------


## MRe

Etäkonttorin maisemaa tältä päivältä

----------


## MRe

Alkais ehkä olemaan talven viimeiset jäät...

----------


## Boot

Ei ollut enää ruuhkaa hiihtosolmussa.

----------


## Iglumies

Polut on kun petonia, ohi jos menee nii sitten on pehmeetä.

----------


## Shamus

Kantavalla hangella..

----------


## MRe

> Alkais ehkä olemaan talven viimeiset jäät...



Aika lailla... (kuva lähes samasta paikkaa)

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike



----------


## Iglumies



----------


## MRe

Tältä päivältä. Paikka sama kuin edellisissä, Uutelan kärki

----------


## sianluca



----------


## tompula

Rankka etätyöpäivän päätös...

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minäkin yritin Flickristä kuvan laittaa, mutta eihän se taida kännykällä onnistua.   :Hymy:

----------


## Jokkepappa

Viimeisiä flow pätkiä ennen pluskelejä

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

No niin, josko nyt onnistuisi...

----------


## Travelkicking

Veikkaisin tulevaksi kassanräjäyttäjäksi lowstep-Efättäriä etuiskunvaimennuksella. Muija ainakin tarvitsisi. Talviajelu stromerilla loppui, kun tuo kypsyi takapyörän hakemiseen. Siis jotain tällaista, mutta läskirenkailla. https://ebike-mtb.com/bulls-e-stream...275-test-2020/ Uuden ajokauden alku toki jo näkyvillä.

----------


## Santtu75

> Veikkaisin tulevaksi kassanräjäyttäjäksi lowstep-Efättäriä etuiskunvaimennuksella. Muija ainakin tarvitsisi. Talviajelu stromerilla loppui, kun tuo kypsyi takapyörän hakemiseen. Siis jotain tällaista, mutta läskirenkailla. https://ebike-mtb.com/bulls-e-stream...275-test-2020/ Uuden ajokauden alku toki jo näkyvillä.



Ihan mielenkiintoinen tapaus ja voisi alkaa keskustelemaan enemmänkin, mutta turhaa kun poistuu tältä ”luomu” puolelta suht nopeasti.

----------


## Travelkicking

Takaisin 60-luvulle https://youtu.be/94J3PN6rN84?t=125 Sähkikseen voisi liittää vaikka minkälaisia, kelvillä tarpeellisia äänenantolaitteita.

----------


## Lasautus

Suolla kantoi hanki hienosti tänä aamuna ja keli oli muutenkin ihan täydellinen. Metsän puolella upotti enemmän.

edit: kuva Rovaniemeltä

----------


## Boot



----------


## Shamus



----------


## sianluca



----------


## Kitupala

Ensimmäiset maastolenkit ajettu... todella nastaa mutta ottaa äkkiseltään kunnon päälle. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Lasautus

Hankikantofiilistelyä muutama päivä sitten, rullasi ihan uskomattoman hyvin metsässäkin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns7K_y2q7gw

Kuvattu hanskojen sisään tuetulla puhelimella takin rintataskusta, joten näkymä on vähän kapea. Jospa siitä ajamisen riemu kuitenkin välittyisi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kitupala

Iltalenkillä.

----------


## jakkok

Tulipa vielä Ouluun kunnon talvikelit. Oli lystiä ja tehokasta treeniä!

Lähetetty minun SM-G780F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Eiliseltä....

----------


## MRe

Ja tält päivält... saldona yksi otb ja viisi muuta pannutusta. Ei huono 15 km lenkille.

----------


## Lasautus

Vappuajelut napapiirin kantohangilta, tällä kertaa GoProlla kuvattuna.

----------


## OKS

Miten lie muualla Suomessa, mutta ainakin Rovaniemellä on läskipyörien määrä lisääntynyt todella paljon. Nyt kun on ollut pari lämpimämpää päivää, niin tilanteen on nähnyt hyvin selvästi. Sähköläskien määrä on lisääntynyt huimasti, mutta kyllä uuden näköisiä luomuläskejäkin näkyy.

----------


## hcf

^Joo tulihan nuita vastaan ja ohikki meni sähköillä vaikka polin 30km/h  :Leveä hymy: . Rekisterikilpeä ei näkyny.
Metsässä ei oikeen ole hyvä mennä nyt.

----------


## OKS

Koululaisten rakentama maja sattui reitille, toivottavasti puun kylkeen kiinnitetty ukaasi tehoaa.

----------


## MRe

^Noita majoja näkee Kivikossa ja Hallainvuorellakin. Olen aina miettinyt, että ketkä niitä rakentelee.

----------


## MRe

Sumussa ja humussa...

----------


## hcf

Hyvää juhannusta luostolta

----------


## MRe

Nostellaas läskiketjua…

----------


## MRe

Hämptonis chillailemassa…

----------


## MRe

Missäs kaikki läski(t)pyöräilijät on? Tai siis te muut.

----------


## Hissu

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Kärmeskalliolla

----------


## MRe

Käännyin vahingossa väärään suuntaan ja päädyin ilmeisesti Kaaban mustalle kivelle…

----------


## hcf

Oloksellaki on ihan kivaa pyöräillä

----------


## MRe

Välil tämmöst…

----------


## Jsavilaa

Mörreilemässä



Lähetetty Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nickname

Mre:llä näkyy olevan aerommat kiekot kuin muilla fättikuskeilla, on vissiin hiilikuitua kun ei ole kevennys reikiä?

----------


## MRe

Mcarbonin 65-milliset kuitukehät.

----------


## oil

Ruunaan alueella

Lähetetty minun SM-G781B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Pitkästä aikaa, olisko vuoteen, fättitäpärillä. Tämä oli jo menossa siirtolistalle vapaana agenttina, mutta liian hauska peli. Raskas, mutta hauska.

----------


## Shamus

Pari kuvaa Saariselältä...

----------


## MRe

Taas jakikses…

----------


## MRe

Isol kirkol urkui tsiigaamas…

----------


## hcf

Sähköpyöräily on virallisesti pilannu pyöräilyn. EI saakku vittuilua osakseen jos luomulla kiikut tunturiin. 

Mutta tässä kuintenki fiilisetelyä toiselta päivältä

----------


## laattamaa

Hossassa läskeilemässä. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Vuokin sataman takana.

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

Koivakero ja lommoltunturin hevoslaet. 2019 alkanut ylläs-pallas retki sai päätöksensä ja loppupohdintana voin todeta, että hyvä reisu oli, mutta toista kertaa ei tarvitse fillarilla lähteä. Paikoin oli niin hankalaa maastoa, että ei mitään järkeä maastopyöräilyyn. 
Nyt paikkaan jäljelle jäänyttä sisäistä tyhjyyttä lonkerolla.

----------


## hcf

Minä taisin skipata ton koivakeron viimeksi ku kiersin keimiöjärven kautta. Olikos se paha?

Lommoltunturin toinen pää oli kyllä pelkkää tunkkausta

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

Rauhalasta hevoslaelle oli oikeastaan ainut ajettavaksi kelpoinen matka. Ja sen parhaan ilmeisesti skippasit.? Hevoslaelta lommoltunturin pohjoispään tien ylitykseen n. 50/50 lasketeltavissa/tunkattavissa. Pallaksentien ja vesistön ylityksen välinen matka ajettavissa, vesistön ylityksen jälkeen täysin tunkkaus reisu pallakselle mentäessä. Juurakkoa ja kivikkoa niin, että ajaminen on yhtä hidasta kuin tunkkaus.
Auttakoon nämä kokemukset kohtalon tovereita pohtiessaan lähtöä kyseiselle reitille  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

... 

Lähetetty Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Laajasalos…



Nii, joo. Mörköhän söi sen wanna be cycling-ketjun, mutta ohessa kuva tarrasta mikä nykyään löytyy kaikista mun fillareista.

----------


## OKS

Eläkeläispapparainen päässyt taas työmatkapyöräilemään.

----------


## tinke77

Hetkinen, työmatka ?

----------


## OKS

> Hetkinen, työmatka ?




Niinpä, jonkunhan ne työt on tehtävä. Pomon kanssa jäätiin eläkkeelle 11kk sitten, mutta minkäs teet, kun tilauksia tippuu koko ajan.  :Hymy:

----------


## GeeDee

Vihdoin alkoi olemaan sellainen olo että jaksoi pyörällä ajamista ajatella. Kaksi kilometriä metsässä ja muistaa mitä korona teki. Itkettää, vituttaa, oksettaa ja taju meinaa lähteä. Mutta muuten oikein kivaa. Pitää varmaan toisenakin päivänä ajaa.

----------


## OKS

Pieni lenkki eilen, kun tuli 7v. täyteen yhteistä taivalta Kona WO:n kanssa.

----------


## GeeDee

Tulipa käytyä takapihan nyppylällä kääntymässä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minäkin tänään fiilistelin, nostin pyörän varaston seinältä ja testailin että se pelaa. Jos vaikka kohta ajaisikin sillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

No niin, nyt sain kaivettua pyörän esille ja oikein metsäänkin. Olihan se kiva läskillä ajaa pitkästä aikaa. Mutta pakko on tunnustaa, ei kestä kädet jäykällä keulalla ajelua, joka juuren kohdalla tuntui kuin joku olisi ruuvimeisselillä napauttanut tuohon kyynärvarren sisäpintaan. No kaivoin pumpun repusta, nostin rengaspaineet ja lenkki muuttui gravel-ajeluksi. Ja sepä oli yllättävän mukavaa, en olisi arvannut että Dude käy myös flatbar-gravelista.   :Hymy:

----------


## äkssee

Ylläs tänään.

----------


## GeeDee

Tulipahan käytyä kokeilemassa uutta tankoa. Olisi heti alkuun pitänyt pitää oma pää ajoasennosta. Nyt tuntuu hyvältä monin tavoin.

----------


## Makeza

Isänpäiväajelulla, vähän väriä ilmassa vuoden harmaimman päivän jälkeen.

----------


## OKS

> Isänpäiväajelulla, vähän väriä ilmassa vuoden harmaimman päivän jälkeen.



Kuvan perusteella et asu poronhoitoalueella.  :Vink:

----------


## Makeza

Juu en, poroisännät kyllä viihtyvät täällä syksyisin lapioimassa jäkälää säkkeihin

----------


## MRe

Keskellä keskiviikon keskipäivälenkkiä…

----------


## jcool

Tässä olen fiiliksissä :-)

----------


## GeeDee

Ennen lumia koitin puhelimella leikkiä.

----------


## Makeza

Vähän samanlaisissa fiiliksissä kuin jcool, talvirenkaat (nastoitetut gnarwhalit, keulaa en vaihtanut Farleyhin vaan talvikin mennään Mastodonilla) alle ja lumiseen metsään. Vähän harmitti kun keli huikee mutta ei kerinnyt kovin pitkää lenkkiä ajaan (talvi yllätti pyöräilijän, talvirengas setin asennus oli vielä kesken tänään kun joutu tubeless asennuksen uusimaan). Toisaalta voi sanoa että onneksi, sormia ja varpaita paleli loppusuoralla sen verran paljon, syykin selvisi kun lenkin jälkeen huomasin että ulkona lämpötila -17!

----------


## MRe

2022 Salsa Beargrease esittelyssä. Hauska nähdä, että joku jaksaa vielä tehdä videoita näistä.

https://youtu.be/DUucf2c-1Pc

----------


## misopa

Vähän yllätti, että teki talven näin ”aikaisin”. No, sekin passaa, mukava vaihteeksi tamppailla polkuja.

----------


## GeeDee

Tulipahan kokeiltua talvipyöräilyä pitkästä aikaa. Pakkasta vain sen verran että paremmat ajohanskat tarvii.

----------


## jcool

> Vähän samanlaisissa fiiliksissä kuin jcool, talvirenkaat (nastoitetut gnarwhalit, keulaa en vaihtanut Farleyhin vaan talvikin mennään Mastodonilla) alle ja lumiseen metsään. Vähän harmitti kun keli huikee mutta ei kerinnyt kovin pitkää lenkkiä ajaan (talvi yllätti pyöräilijän, talvirengas setin asennus oli vielä kesken tänään kun joutu tubeless asennuksen uusimaan). Toisaalta voi sanoa että onneksi, sormia ja varpaita paleli loppusuoralla sen verran paljon, syykin selvisi kun lenkin jälkeen huomasin että ulkona lämpötila -17!



Huh mitkä maisemat! :-)

----------


## laattamaa

Gfbd polokastu. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Itsenäisyyspäiväajo…

----------


## Marsusram

Alkutalven pakkaset hiukan hellittivät.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Luonto oli tehnyt tunnelin. Kesällä tästä ajaa selkä suorana.

----------


## MRe

A Whiter Shade of Pale. Blues-sovituksena…

----------


## Shamus



----------


## MRe

My bike on its greyday. After that it all went Downhill…

----------


## Jsavilaa

...


Lähetetty minun Mobira Talkman 450 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TANUKI

Jämiltä löytyy tälläistä herkkua reilu 20km verran. Joku idiootti oli tosin ruopinut reitin jokaisen vähänkin pehmeämmän paikan surkeaan kuntoon ajolinjoista päätellen käsikaasuvehkeellä...
Reitiltä kannattaa myös poiketa Uhrilähteelle ja läheiselle Kylmämyllynlähteelle.

----------


## macci



----------


## Ohiampuja

No olisko nyt oikea ketju...  :Hymy:

----------


## Ukkis

Toimisikohan kuvan upottaminen onedriven kautta..
Kaupin talvipolut parhaimmillaan:

----------


## MRe

Vähän pimeempää kuvaa, vaikka onkin keskipäivältä…

----------


## TANUKI

Alkulenkistä järvellä oli vuoden ensimmäinen mainio hankikanto.

----------


## Pepe Y

Tänä aamuna pääsi ajelemaan uusia reittejä. Hanki kantoi läskiä, avoimilla paikoilla. Metsässä sitten kasteltiin kenkiä suossa ja tunkattiin.

----------


## TANUKI

Tänään mentiin hankikantoa 222-teemalla. 2 isoa peltoaluetta, 2 isoa suota ja 2 järveä.

----------


## misopa



----------


## Ohiampuja

Eilen kävin pitkästä aikaa ajamassa 29" jäykkäperällä. Niin olipas se aikamoista tärinää, kyllä tuli ikävä 4.8" leveän renkaan tuomaa pehmeyttä.   :Hymy:

----------


## Isä nitro

MItes on: onnistuuko hankikanto pääkaupunkiseudulla ja jos niin millä edellytyksillä (läski oletuksena, ajankohta eli aamusta/illasta, mettä/pelto). Kokeilin aamusta takapihalla Reino-tossuilla ja ihme toteutui.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## OKS

Muutama päivä sitten oli Kemijoen moottorikelkkareitillä ainakin yhdessä kohtaa varsin vetiset olosuhteet. Saapa nähdä miten käy, kun kelit tästä hieman lämpenevät.

----------


## Ukkis

Rukalla oli ihan hienoa reittiä. Harmillisen lyhyesti kuitenkin. Tai sitten en vaan löytänyt.

----------


## navajokoira

Bliss

----------


## TheMiklu

Raahessa Talvihuvipuisto eli virallinen läskipyöräreitti parhaimmillaan.

----------


## hitlike

> Rukalla oli ihan hienoa reittiä. Harmillisen lyhyesti kuitenkin. Tai sitten en vaan löytänyt.



Tuo Interceptori on ehdottomasti edelleen parhaan näköinen Whiten fätti.

----------


## MRe

> MItes on: onnistuuko hankikanto pääkaupunkiseudulla ja jos niin millä edellytyksillä (läski oletuksena, ajankohta eli aamusta/illasta, mettä/pelto). Kokeilin aamusta takapihalla Reino-tossuilla ja ihme toteutui.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Tällä hetkellä hankikanto pk-seudulla parhaimmillaan ja metsissä/pelloilla lunta puolisen metriä tai yli.

----------


## MRe

Eiliseltä Kallvikissa…

----------


## Isä nitro

> Tällä hetkellä hankikanto pk-seudulla parhaimmillaan ja metsissä/pelloilla lunta puolisen metriä tai yli.



Hyvä että joku onnistuu. Minä en ole vieläkään onnistunut harrastamaan jesus-ajelua. Ilmeisesti liian myöhään liikkeellä. Eilenkin.

----------


## harald

Minäkin kokeilin muutaman päivän verran Emäsalossa, mutta liian pehmeää tai pintakerros kantavan kerroksen päällä niin paksu että ei pystynyt etenemään. Minäkin iltapäivällä, pitää vissiin mennä tosi myöhään illalla tai aikaisin aamulla.

----------


## MRe

^ ja ^^ esimerkiksi tuon kuvan ottamisen aikoihin hanki kantoi hienosti. Olin tuolla n. puolen päivän maissa.

----------


## MikkoJTS

Toissaillalta, n. 6km Raahen rannikolta Ruotsin suuntaan.

----------


## dslcat

..hienot kelit etelässä senkn jatkuu yöpakkasilla.
Tuostapa pomppas seuraavan remontin aihe tuossa vanhassa lötköläskissä - eihän vanhoja vapaarattaallisia takarataspakkoja (ja vielä omilla hammasvaatimuksilla) löydä mistää. Lienee ainoa vaihtoehto kasettiin siirtyä? Joko pinnaten uusi napa. Siinäkin vaikeus löytää 36pinnannen napa jossa muutkin mitat osuvat (taisin tosin kiinasta löytää jo :No huh!: ) Taikka hela hjulin väkslaus.. päädyin DIY linjalla, miniatyyri budjetilla..

----------


## SaPeKa

Oulun seudulla vielä yli puolimetriä lunta ja lisää vielä luvassa.

----------


## TheMiklu

Raahessa Talvihuvipuisto on auki vielä pitkään. Lunta luvassa lisää tälle viikkoa. Päästään Tinger dogia ulkoiluttaa ainakin pariin kertaan.

----------


## sianluca



----------


## MRe

Josko ne lumet kohta lähtisivät…

----------


## Jsavilaa

ICT testilenkillä. Rengastus tosin tässä vaiheessa vielä 27.5++

Lähetetty minun Mobira Talkman 450 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## peruspertti

Läskeilyä ja linnustelua


Lähetetty minun SM-S901B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Makeza

Nyt oli fiilistä kun pääsi vielä ajamaan kelkkauria yöpakkasten jälkeen. Eilen joutu ajaan talvella lingottuja metsäautoteitä (jotka tämän viikon auringon paisteen jäljiltä lumettomia jo) kun mikään jälki ei kantanut, olisi ollut sama lähteä liikkeelle kapeampi renkaisella pyörällä läskin sijasta.

----------


## MRe

Fiilistellään nyt tuunauskuvilla. Karhunrasvaan kesäkumekset (4.4” JJ) ja uusi aiheeseen sopiva satula.

----------


## -Räpätin-

Siinä se nyt sitten vihdoin on mun eka läski Salsa Mukluk 5.5 Advent X - Tan. Kuva eiliseltä testilenkiltä.
Illasta asensin heti dropperin, toiset polkimet ja lukon. Pitää vissiin nuo heijastimet ottaa pois noista vanteista kun ovat aika jäätävän kokoiset.

----------


## MRe

^Hieno. Mielenkiintoinen rengasvalinta kylläkin.

----------


## -Räpätin-

> ^Hieno. Mielenkiintoinen rengasvalinta kylläkin.



Vakio renkaathan nuo ovat. Omasta mielestä tuo itse fillarin ja renkaiden väritys on kummatkin ihan täys kymppi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko nuo nastoitus-kelpoiset? Kannattaako ne ottaa pois ja talteen talvea varten ja pistää alle vaikka 4.8” JJ:t?

----------


## MRe

> Onko nuo nastoitus-kelpoiset? Kannattaako ne ottaa pois ja talteen talvea varten ja pistää alle vaikka 4.8” JJ:t?



Tämä se oli se mun pointtini. Melko kalliit rinkulat kesäkäyttöön, jos aikoo talvellakin ajaa.

----------


## harald

Eipä nyt noilla menetä niin paljoa jos niillä ajaa kesällä eikä talvella, ja niissä on paremmin pitoa kuin JJ:ssä. Ajaisin noilla kesällä ja syksyllä sitten vähän rouheampaa ja etenkin paksumpaa nakkia johon saa nastoja.

----------


## -Räpätin-

Ei mulla niin paljon kilometrejä tule, että tarvisi rengasasiaa juurikaan miettiä. Tottakai talvella tulee jonkun verran ajettua mutta ei niin paljon, että talvirenkaita edes harkitsisin vaikka ne hyvät olisivatkin.
Ja kyllä noihin saa nastat laitettua.

----------


## TANUKI

Lauhavuorella, oli muuten fätistä hyötyä tuolla spitaalijärvi-kivijata yhdysreitillä. Pitkospuut mallia kolme kapeaa lautaa, joiden välissä kapean renkaan nielevä rako.

----------


## -Räpätin-

> Siinä se nyt sitten vihdoin on mun eka läski Salsa Mukluk 5.5 Advent X - Tan. Kuva eiliseltä testilenkiltä.
> Illasta asensin heti dropperin, toiset polkimet ja lukon. Pitää vissiin nuo heijastimet ottaa pois noista vanteista kun ovat aika jäätävän kokoiset.



No hö mihis mun tähän viestiin laittama kuva on kadonnut?  :Irvistys:

----------


## hcf

> No hö mihis mun tähän viestiin laittama kuva on kadonnut?



Jos oli googlesta jaettu niin ne toimii vähä mite sattuu. Ainaki aikoinaan toimi.

----------


## -Räpätin-

> Jos oli googlesta jaettu niin ne toimii vähä mite sattuu. Ainaki aikoinaan toimi.



Onedrivestä koitin linkittää mutta pitää vissiin käyttää jotain muuta paikkaa kuville.

----------


## MRe

Karhunrasva köllähti kukkakedolle odottelemaan mehiläisiä ja hunajaa.

----------


## -Räpätin-

> Siinä se nyt sitten vihdoin on mun eka läski Salsa Mukluk 5.5 Advent X - Tan. Kuva eiliseltä testilenkiltä.
> Illasta asensin heti dropperin, toiset polkimet ja lukon. Pitää vissiin nuo heijastimet ottaa pois noista vanteista kun ovat aika jäätävän kokoiset.



Ja kuva laitettu uudestaan esille se kun katosi johonkin.

----------


## -Räpätin-

Pari kuvaa Hangon reissulta

----------


## GeeDee

Tulipa vihdoin raahattua aivot tuulettumaan Lievestuoreen Mustavuoren ulkoilualueelle. Olihan se kivaa pitkästä aikaa. 

Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Makeza

Tuntuipa hyvältä ja kotoisalta ajella välissä läskilläkin. Viime aikoina tullut enemmän kilometrejä tuohon kevättalvella kotiutuneeseen täpäriin kun yrittänyt löytää siihen oikeita säätöjä ja rengastusta, joten läskillä ajo jäänyt vähemmälle.

----------


## OKS

Hieno kevään viimeinen päivä. Lämpötila melkein hellelukemissa (+23C) ja aika navakka tuuli puhaltelee jo kohtalaisen lämpimästi. Mukava kierrellä pyörällä siellä ja täällä ja nauttia vihertyvistä näkymistä.

----------


## MiG-77

Dude ja punaisten kallioiden alue

----------


## MRe

Tykit rivissä

----------


## OKS

Alkukesän valkoisia kukkia.

----------


## MiG-77

Kaikkea kivaa sitä löytääkin melkein umpeen kasvaneen polun päästä:

----------


## -Räpätin-



----------


## Nikolas Ojala

> Fiilistellään nyt tuunauskuvilla. Karhunrasvaan kesäkumekset (4.4” JJ) ja uusi aiheeseen sopiva satula.



En noin niin kuin väitä mitään ihmeempiä, mutta rungon ja vanteiden värit ovat kyllä silmiinpistävän hyvä match.

----------


## MRe

^kiitos  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Makeza

Hieno lenkkeilykeli eilen, sopiva lämpötilakin (~16C), toki tuulista (ja aina vastatuuli), mutta niinhän saaressa aina.

 

Fatbike maastoa

----------


## OKS

Lämpimän kesäaamun pyöräilyä.

----------


## peruspertti

Startti Hangosta Nuorgamiin tänään
 aamulla. 

Etelässäkin löytyy näköjään nousuja


Lähetetty minun SM-S901B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jakkok

^Varmasti tulee hieno retki! Arvostusta ja kovasti tsemppiä! Onko reitti ja aikataulu suunniteltu tarkoin? Kauanko on aikomus taivaltaa?

Lähetetty minun SM-G781B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Pannaas nyt parit. Kotkast…

----------


## peruspertti

Läskillä läpi Suomen projekti tuli päätökseen tänään


Lähetetty minun SM-S901B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

^kova. Oliko matkalla ongelmia?

----------


## OKS

^^ Hienosti ajettu.

----------


## hcf

> Läskillä läpi Suomen projekti tuli päätökseen tänään
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-S901B laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ohhoh melekonen polkasu. Sehä tekee 162,5km per päivä.
Mä olisin kuollu jo eka päivänä

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Läskillä läpi Suomen projekti tuli päätökseen tänään
> ...
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-S901B laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Olisi kiva lukea jotakin tarinaa polkaisusta: tuntoja matkalta, pahimmat ja parhaat hetket.

----------


## MRe

Väkinäisten sillalla…

----------


## OKS

> 







> Läskillä läpi Suomen projekti tuli päätökseen tänään







> Olisi kiva lukea jotakin tarinaa polkaisusta: tuntoja matkalta, pahimmat ja parhaat hetket.



Pikaisen karttavilkaisun mukaan reissun lopetuskohdan korkeus merenpinnasta on noin 30mpy. ^ Tuon aloituskohdan korkeutta en osaa sanoa, mutta kuvan perusteella ei näyttäisi olevan ihan merenrannassa eli näin tulkiten aloitus- ja lopetuspisteiden välinen korkeusero saattaisi olla jotain 20m. Ihan näin tasaista ei reitti kuitenkaan tainnut olla.  :Vink:

----------


## peruspertti

> Olisi kiva lukea jotakin tarinaa polkaisusta: tuntoja matkalta, pahimmat ja parhaat hetket.



Lomailen täällä Lapissa joitain päiviä. Yritän saada kotiin päästyäni pientä raporttia aikaiseksi. IG @jussitomminen löytyy jotain

----------


## Emelita

Vähän Ylläsfiilistelyjä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MRe

^ on pitänyt ihan läskiä halata…

----------


## OKS

Uhkaavan näköinen pilvimuodostelma uhkana ajokierroksen ajan, kastumatta selvisin kuitenkin.

----------


## OKS

Hellepäivän aamulenkillä.

----------


## hcf

Ylläs fiilistelyä myös. Reidet hapoilla.
Tasan yks luomupyörä tuli vastaan

----------


## Ohiampuja

Entäs sähköjä?

----------


## hcf

^No niitä tuli paljon. Kymmeniä

----------


## Ohiampuja

On vähän väärä ketju, mutta saman olen huomannut täällä Pirkanmaalla. Jos on tuolla metikössä jollain laavulla makkaratulilla ja siihen pölähtää porukka maastureilla, niin varmaan 80-90 prossaa on sähkiksillä liikkeellä. Retkeilyhenkinen sakki on kyllä sähköpyöriin tarttunut.

----------


## OKS

> Retkeilyhenkinen sakki on kyllä sähköpyöriin tarttunut.



Tai sitten sähköpyörähenkinen sakki on innostunut retkeilystä.

----------


## peruspertti

> Pikaisen karttavilkaisun mukaan reissun lopetuskohdan korkeus merenpinnasta on noin 30mpy. ^ Tuon aloituskohdan korkeutta en osaa sanoa, mutta kuvan perusteella ei näyttäisi olevan ihan merenrannassa eli näin tulkiten aloitus- ja lopetuspisteiden välinen korkeusero saattaisi olla jotain 20m. Ihan näin tasaista ei reitti kuitenkaan tainnut olla.



10727m väittää Strava tulleen nousua

----------


## peruspertti

> Olisi kiva lukea jotakin tarinaa polkaisusta: tuntoja matkalta, pahimmat ja parhaat hetket.



Aloitin uuden topikin Läskillä läpi Suomen

----------


## peruspertti

Olin jo vuosia haaveillut pyöräretkestä läpi Suomen. Eteläisimmästä kärjestä aina pohjoisimpaan. Tänä keväänä tuli 50v. mittariin ja reilu vuosi sitten aloin tosissani suunnittelemaan itselleni syntymäpäivälahjaa.
Olen tehnyt aikaisemmin kahden, kolmen päivän bikebacking reissuja. Päivämatkat näissä parhaimmillaan yli 100km. 2016 ajoin Turusta Kuopioon mökille saunomaan. 466km ja kokonaisaika 17h 40 min. Tahko MTB 240 olen ajanut 16 tunnissa. Tällä taustalla toivoin tämän reissun olevan tehtävissä.
Valmistelut alkoivat tosissaan vuodenvaihteessa. Pyörävaihtoehtoina olivat cyclocrossi tai fatbike. Jonkun aivopierun tuloksena päädyin läskiin. Specialized Fatboy sai erilaisten kokeilujen jälkeen retkivarustelunsa. Tavaratelineeseen Ortlieb gravel- pack laukut. Omatekele runkolaukku. Vaude Trailmulti haarukkalaukut. Ortlieb dry pack 22l tankoon kiinnitettynä. Blackburn tobtube bag. Juomia varten tangossa Minoura Bottle Cage Holder BH-95X ja vaakaputken alla Toppeak modula cage xl. Yöpymistä varten riippumatto, underquilt, tarppi ja makuupussi. Jetboil flash keitin ja Sea to summit  1,3 l taittuva kattila ruoanlaittoon ja Grayl ultralaight vedenpuhdistin.
Retki alkoi 26.6 siirtymällä autolla Hankoon. Suomen eteläisin paikka sijaitsee Tulliniemen luontopolun päässä ja siellä on pyöräily kielletty joten kävimme perheen kanssa siellä kävellen. 27.6 aamulla starttasin Hangon vapaudenpatsaalta. Reitin olin suunnitellut kulkemaan keskisuomen kautta, en lyhintä reittiä. 
Matka alkoi jopa vähän pelonsekaisin tuntein, olihan tiedossa todella lämmintä keliä. Miten tämän 34kg varusteineen painavan läskin (ilman vesiä) saa toimitettua Nuorgamiin. Siitä se lähti kuitenkin maisema vaihtumaan maltilla ja rauhallisesti. Tammisaari, Pohja, Fiskars, Karjalohja. Nestetäydennystä aina mahdollisissa paikoissa. Yö Salkojanjärven uimarannan kupeessa #fillaripäiväkirja suosituksesta. 146km/ 7 h. Mukavaa matkantekoa. Fiskars varsinkin hieno paikka. Yö oli vähän rauhaton. Uimareita pitkälle iltaan ja vt2 raskas liikenne häiritsi. 
Toinen päivä alkoi upeasti Liesjärven kansallispuiston läpi menevää tietä. Muutamia kauriita ja joku iso pöllö kulkivat hetken samaa matkaa. Seuraavaksi Saaren kansanpuisto. Tammelassa ruoka- ja nestetäydennys. Valkeakoski, Kangasala ja Orivedellä yöpyminen Säynäniemen leirialueella riippumatossa. Mukava siisti paikka. Sain rauhallisen paikan alueen reunalta. Hyvin nukuttu yö. Hienoja maisemia matka taittui mukavasti. Kuuma keli vähän tuntui. Paljon nestettä, pienet tauot varjossa ja uimaankin pääsin. Takapuolessa pientä epämukavuutta. En pitänyt mitenkään hälyttävänä. 163km/ 8h25min
Kolmas päivä. Aamupalaa ja suihku leirialueen tiloissa. Kirvelyä takapuolessa! Molemmissa pakaroissa pienet hankaumat. Iski pelko, jääkö tämä reissu tekemättä hiertyneen perseen takia. Tuli mieleen rakkolaastarit. Eikun kauppaan hakemaan ja asentamaan kipeän paikan päälle. Ja toimii! Matka jatkuu. Jalka kevyt. Mänttä, Keuruu. Keuruun Saha ja Erä liikkeessä kävin ostamassa satulan päälle geelipehmusteen. Sellaisen mummomallin, mutta se pelasti loppureissun. Sitten Multian kautta Saarijärvelle. Kuuma päivä. Nestettä ja aurinkorasvaa meni taas runsaasti. Orivedeltä Multialle kantatie 58 oli melko tylsä. Paljon pikkuhiljaa nitkutettavia mäkiä. Onneksi aina alamäkeäkin palkinnoksi. Tien pientareilla paljon perhosia. Ritariperhosten näkeminen ilahdutti kovasti. Yö Ahvenlammen leirialueella riippumatossa. Olin ensimmäinen lajiaan siellä. Melko kulahtaneet olivat tilat. 173km/9h 17min
Neljäs päivä. Saarijärveltä lähes Kärsämäelle. Suunnitelma oli mennä Haapajärven kautta, mutta jotenkin E75 veti puoleensa ja ajoinkin suoraan kiertämättä pienempiä teitä. Jalka oli kepeä ja matka taittui mukavasti. Kuuma oli edelleen, mutta se ei jostain syystä tuntunut. Kämmenissä alkoi tuntua puutumista. Ajoin hetken ilman ajohanskoja ja se helpotti. Ilman hanskoja ajaminen ei kuitenkaan onnistunut, koska hikisillä käsillä ei saanut pitoa tangosta. Käyttämissäni hanskoissa on paksu geelipehmuste joka alkoi painamaan. Kävin hakemassa jostain rautakaupasta työhanskat joista leikkasin sormet pois. Auttoi. Yön vietin riippumatossa pienen matkaa E75 tiestä. 174km/ 8h 22min
Viides päivä alkoi räväkällä herätyksellä heti kuuden jälkeen. Leirini olin pystyttänyt pienen polun viereen, tai oikeastaan riippumatto oli viritetty polun yli. Vanhempi mies koiransa kanssa melkein käveli päin. Hyppäsin ylös makuulta melko hätäisesti. Toivoteltiin hyvät huomenet ja pahoittelin polun tukkimista.
Olin suunnitellut yöpyväni Puolangalla leirialueella mökissä. En ollut varannut etukäteen, koska reissun aikataulu oli suunniteltukin venyväksi. Aamulla soitin leirialueelle ja kysyin mökkiä. Sieltä kerrottiin, että on joku Lankafest ja kaikki paikat täynnä. Onneksi pessimisti ei pety. Jäin varmuuden vuoksi reilusti ennen Puolankaa metsämajoitukseen.
Onneksi päivän etappi oli melko tasaista. Kuumuus tuntui paikoitellen tosi tukahduttavalta. Paljon juomaa ja aurinkorasvaa. . 175km/ 8h34min

Kuudes päivä. Hyvin nukutun yön jälkeen eteenpäin. Ensimmäistä kertaa jalat tuntuivat vähän raskailta. Puolangalla täydennystä juoma ja ruokapuoleen ja eteenpäin. Alun nousut vaarojen päälle olivat raskaita, mutta siitä se taas lähti rullaamaan. Komeita maisemia ja nousujen jälkeen mukavia alamäkiä. Lämpötilakin oli tippunut siedettäviin lukemiin. Pudasjärven paikkeilla satoi vettä ihan reilusti reilun tunnin ajan. Piti oikein pukea sadevaatteet. Ensimmäiset porotkin tulivat vastaan heti Puolangan jälkeen. Ranualla ”luksusyö” leirialueella mökissä. Vaikka alkumatkasta jalat olivat vähän raskaat tuntui illalla ensimmäistä kertaa siltä, että tämä taitaa onnistua. Päivästä toiseen vauhti on pysynyt samana, miksei jatkossakin. 175km/ 8h 43min
Seitsemäs päivä. Ranua-Autti-Kemijärvi-Pyhätunturi. Huoltotauko suihkuineen teki hyvää. Aamu alkoi pienessä vesisateessa, mutta se ei haitannut. Loppupäivä auringonpaisteessa, mutta ei liian kuumassa. Jalka kepeä, vaikka kilometrit jo alkoivat tuntua. Napapiirin ylitys oli mukava piristys päivälle. Maisemat senkuin paranevat. Paarmoista alkoi tulla reissukavereita. Vauhdin ollessa alle 30km/h niitä pyöri isompi tai pienempi parvi ympärillä. Aina välillä joku pääsi puremaankin. Yöksi löytyi aivan mahtava paikka 173km/ 8h10min
Kahdeksas päivä. Pyhätunturi-Luosto-Sodankylä-Tankavaara. Pyhätunturin kupeesta nousu Luostolle meni yllättävän helposti pikkuhiljaa nitkutellen. E75 siitä eteenpäin oli vauhdikasta pieneen myötätuuleen. Loppumatkasta nousua oli jonkin verran ja se alkoi jo vähän tuntumaan jaloissa. Keli lähes optimaalinen. Yösija tienvarressa riippumattoillen. 176km/ 8h 25min.
Yhdeksäs päivä. Ehdottomasti reissun paras päivä. Jalka oli kepeä, vaikka alkumatkasta oli tiukkaakin nousua. Saariselältä alkaen maisemat olivat aivan mahtavat. Pyörä tuntui kulkevan kuin itsestään maisemia ihaillessa. Inarista lähtiessä idästä lähestyi uhkaava ukkoskuuro. Vääjäämättä se saavutti yksinäisen pyöräilijän. Puin sadevaatteet ja salamoinnin lähestyessä aloin katsella suojapaikkaa. Kuin ihmeenä tuli eteen kyltti: Neljän tuulen tupa 300m. Sinne puoleksi tunniksi suojaan. Ja sattumalta perheeni, joka oli tulossa Turusta Nuorgamiin sattui juuri samaan aikaan sinne. Tervehdysten jälkeen he menivät edellä ”lämmittämään saunaa”.  Viimeinen yö tienvarrella riippumatossa. 172km/ 8h 36min
Kymmenes päivä. 96km. Viimeinen rypistys. Keskinopeus 23,7km/h. Paljon alamäkeä, mutta tuo neljä tuntia meni kuin hurmiossa. Tenojoen maisemat aivan mahtavat. Sieltä se tuli Suomen ja Eu:n pohjoisin piste vastaan. 1625km/76h kymmenessä päivässä
Mahtava reissu. Teknisiä ongelmia ei ollut. Perse ruvella, mutta siitäkin selvittiin. Fyysisesti reissu meni yllättävän helposti. Joinain päivinä oli vaikeampia hetkiä. Nekin menivät ohi pienellä tauolla ja tankkaamisella. En ole varmaan koskaan juonut niin paljon kuin ensimmäisellä viikolla. enimmäkseen Dexal tabletteja veteen liuotettuna. Nestettä sain mahtumaan noin 4l kyytiin. Lähes aina kun oli mahdollista täydensin vesivaroja. Ruokailut hoituivat kauppoihin ja kuppiloihin tukeutuen. Aamupalat ja iltapalat retkikeittimellä keittäen.
Läskilläkin pääsee

----------


## hcf

Pallaksellekki tullu ajettava maastopyöräreitti.
Pallas-mäntyrova-torasieppi.
Kilometrejä tuli 34km edestakasi ja aikaa meni 4,5h + tauot.
Torasieppiin meni fiiliksellä mut takasi tullessa alko kunto loppuun. Sehä nousee kokoajan kohti pallasta.
Polku on hyvää. Mäntyrovaan menee 2 reittiä. Toinen soratettu ja toinen meleko rankkaa maastoa.
Mäntyrovasta jatkuu hetken kapea soratettu polku. Sit on naulaspolkuja. Jossain vaihees muuttuu mönkkäriuraksi.

Torasieppi oli kiinni. Harmi. Ois ollu kiva vähä evästä ostaa.

----------


## jame1967

Uusi pyörä tulossa sitten 90 luvun , käytettyä läskipyörää katselin mutta pyynnöt oli niin lähellä uuden hintaa , että päätin uskaltaa tilata uuden.
Tiistaina 9 päivä tilasin ja keskiviikkona maksoin tänään tuli sähköpostia että maksu näkyi , saa nähdä koska saapuu.
Niin ja pyörä canyon dude .

----------


## hcf

^Noni, Näyttäs renkaat vähä kaventuneen edellisiltä vuosilta. Eikä leveämpää saa

----------


## MiG-77

> ^Noni, Näyttäs renkaat vähä kaventuneen edellisiltä vuosilta. Eikä leveämpää saa



Saa Dudeen 27.7/4.5 tuumaiset mallista riippuen (esim Barbegazi)

----------


## hcf

> Saa Dudeen 27.7/4.5 tuumaiset mallista riippuen (esim Barbegazi)



Ootko varma? Jäykkään etuhaarukkaan ei ainakaan saa ku 3.8"
Takahaarukasta ei ole mainintaa mutta ei tuossa kauheena tilaa näytä olevan.
Uusin malli

----------


## MiG-77

Itse en ole omaan vaihtanut, mutta käy tsekkaa dude ketju -> pitäis saada. Takana pitää kääntää tuo flip chip jolloin kiekko siirtyy hieman taaemmaksi.

----------


## Antza44

> Ootko varma? Jäykkään etuhaarukkaan ei ainakaan saa ku 3.8"
> Takahaarukasta ei ole mainintaa mutta ei tuossa kauheena tilaa näytä olevan.
> Uusin malli



Höpo höpö. Olen ajellut takana 27.5"/4.5" Terrenen Cake Eatereilla joka on reilusti isompi, kuin Barbegazi kulma nappulat on ainoat mitkä menee aikas lähelle Cakella, mutta Barbi on paljon pienempi sekä leveydessä, että korkeudessa. Jäykkään haarukkaan  menee 26" Bud ihan kirkkaasti, joten olen 99.9% varma, että 27.5" Cake Eater menee eteenkin ja Barbegazi 100 varmasti.

Kuvassa toki perä lyhyenä, jolloin ei mene isot kumit.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Sama Dudehan se on kuin ennenkin. Ei se runko ole mihinkään muuttunut, vaikka vannekoko onkin kasvanut. 27.5" 4.5" Barbegazi on hitusen matalampi kuin esim. Bud tai Lou eli varmasti menee Duden etuhaarukkaan ja myös peräänkin.

----------


## hcf

> Höpo höpö. Olen ajellut takana 27.5"/4.5" Terrenen Cake Eatereilla joka on reilusti isompi, kuin Barbegazi kulma nappulat on ainoat mitkä menee aikas lähelle Cakella, mutta Barbi on paljon pienempi sekä leveydessä, että korkeudessa. Jäykkään haarukkaan  menee 26" Bud ihan kirkkaasti, joten olen 99.9% varma, että 27.5" Cake Eater menee eteenkin ja Barbegazi 100 varmasti.
> 
> Kuvassa toki perä lyhyenä, jolloin ei mene isot kumit.



Ai tällä uusimmalla pyörällä?

Sivulta lainattua:

Duden Canyonin kehittämässä Rude CF -hiilikuituetuhaarukassa on tilaa leveille 3,8’’-renkaille.

Dude CF -pyörän hiilikuiturungossa on tilaa suurille 3,8''-renkaille. 

Sillä mä vähän tota ajattelin ku näyttäs että ovat suunnitelleet pyörän uusiksi

----------


## willes

Hyvin pyörii 4.5" Barbegazit tämän vuoden jäykkäkeula Dudessa

----------


## Antza44

> Ai tällä uusimmalla pyörällä?
> 
> Sivulta lainattua:
> 
> Duden Canyonin kehittämässä Rude CF -hiilikuituetuhaarukassa on tilaa leveille 3,8’’-renkaille.
> 
> Dude CF -pyörän hiilikuiturungossa on tilaa suurille 3,8''-renkaille. 
> 
> Sillä mä vähän tota ajattelin ku näyttäs että ovat suunnitelleet pyörän uusiksi



Se on kuitenkin rungoltaan ihan sama vehe mikä aina ennenkin mainosmiesten lauseista huolimatta.

----------


## misopa

Joo, sama runko ollut Dudessa aina julkaisusta lähtien. Väri vain vaihdellut ajan myötä. Ja spekseissä pientä elämistä (ilmeisesti vain paperilla). Markkinoille tullessaan esim. hta 68,5 ast. ja sta 74ast. Nyt muutaman vuoden ilmoitettu hta 69 ja sta 73ast. Kumpi lienee totuus? Yleensä jos julkaistaan uusi runko, niin muutokset ovat silmin nähden erillaisia vaikkapa putkien muotoilussa. Että saadaan vanha runko näyttämään vanhalle ja kansalle osto/päivityspaineita.

----------


## jame1967

Ei haittaa , mulla ei läskiä ole ollut eli kaikki yli kolmetuumaiset tuntuu Leviltä .

----------


## jame1967

Eilen saapui dude ja heti illalla pikaisesti testailin . Tänään parikymppiä pirkanuralla , suurinpiirtein sellainen kuin kuvittelin .
Alkuun tuntui oudolta kun polkimet oli leveämmällä kuin normaalisti ja tanko varmaan 800 jarrut ok ja vaihteet vaikka aikoihin ei chimanoo ole ollut .
No lenkin jälkeen tulee mieleen pari päivitystä tanko joka melko suora pitää vaihtaa taivutettuun tuntui ranteissa ja hissitolppa vaihtuu normiin , en näe itselle tarvetta .

----------


## hcf

Sqlab:ltä löytyy hyviä taivutustankoja.

Munki pitäny vaihtaa molempiin pyöriin. Miksihän näitä aina myydään suorilla tangoilla. Ei varmaan kellekkään sovi

----------


## MRe

^mulla on kyllä kohtuu suora tanko läskissä. En ole kokenut ongelmaksi.

----------


## J4nn3R

^^ Ite myös muutaman lenkin jälkeen alkanut kattoo vähän lisää sweeppiä tankoon. Kommuutterissa on On Onen Mary, sellasta en maastoon laittas, mutta noi SqLabit vaikuttaa kiinnostavilta, tyyriihköjä vaan kokeiltavaksi, jos ei sitte ookaan hyvä. Ergotech M-Bar Sportia löytyis muutamalla kympillä 14-asteen taivutuksella 780mm leveenä, vois olla kokeiltava jos ei tuu käytettynä vastaan.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

Valmiina lähtöön…

----------


## OKS

Sääennusteiden mukaan tänään taisi olla viimeinen kesäinen päivä tälle kesälle, joten sillä teemalla meni pari tuntia pyörän kanssa kierrellessä.

----------


## misopa

Viikonlopun fiilistelyt.

----------


## Antza44

> Viikonlopun fiilistelyt.



Kerrotko mitkä osat on tuossa tehomittari systeemissä RF kammissa? Kammet RF Next G5 olis tulossa joskus takuuna. Akselin ostolla sais ne Dudee kiinnostelis kyl tuo tehomittailu talvi vänkäilyissä.

----------


## misopa

> Kerrotko mitkä osat on tuossa tehomittari systeemissä RF kammissa? Kammet RF Next G5 olis tulossa joskus takuuna. Akselin ostolla sais ne Dudee kiinnostelis kyl tuo tehomittailu talvi vänkäilyissä.



Kammet RF Next SL G5 (169mm akselilla), pituus 170mm. Mittarina Power2Max NGeco RF ja rattaana tällä hetkellä AB:n 32T 104BCD ovaali. Shimmattu mahdollisimman kapealle Q-factorille, kuten Duden E13 originaalikammet aikoinaan. Q-factoria vielä kavennettu -6mm Shimanon XTR-polkimilla, jotta siirtymä gravelista ja täpäristä ei olisi niin raju.

Dude rakennettu XC-mara käyttöön sekä kesällä että talvella, ei siis mikään umpihangessa tai turvesuossa hassutteluun tarkoitettu rennosteluvehe. Kulkee minun alla siinä missä täpärinikin, jollain polulla jopa nopeammin. Ainakin jos Stravan segmenttejä on asiassa uskominen. Kuitukehät pitäisi vielä raaskia laittaa, vaikka ei niillä ole vaikutusta kuin keveyteen. Lompakon, että pyörän.

----------


## MRe

^mulla sama setuppi, paitsi 30T eikä mitään erityisiä shimmejä. Mutta RF ja P2M. Toimii kuin junan vessa.

Kuitukehät ei säästä painoa kuin lompakosta, jäykkyyttä tulee lisää.

----------


## misopa

^Kyllä niillä kuitukehillä yhteensä se n. 400g lähtee pois vs DT:n alukehä (pelkät kehät siis). Kuidulla jää ne vannenauhat jää pois, jotka painaa n. 100g-130g/pari, siitä lisävähennys. Pinnat laittaisin myös kevyemmät mitä DT Competition, siitä lähtisi myös extraa pois. Joten kokonaisuudessaan kiekkosetti kevenisi jotain 600g luokkaa.

Mulla on ollut LB:n 65mm leveät, jotka painoi 1798g/setti ja Kuroshiron Enso 685 85mm leveät 1708g/setti. Molemmat oli DT BR350 navoilla. Nykyinen DT BR2250 sarja painaa 2382g vannenauhoineen.

Mutta järkeähän tuossa vaihdossa ei silti paljon ole. Niin hyvä kokonaisuus tämä DT BR2250 on.

----------


## MRe

^mä muistelen punninneeni, että ei paljon iloa tullut, mutta voin olla väärässäkin. Mut kuitupyörässä kuitukiekot.

----------


## misopa

^Joo, riippuu vähän setupista. Muistelen tälläkin foorumilla nähneeni jossain kahen kilon siik... läskin kuitukiekkoja.

Ja kyllähän se - niin kuin mainitsit - kuitupyörä niitä (M)carbonkiekkoja kaipailee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

> (M)carbonkiekkoja kaipailee



Juu, ei kai niitä muita olekaan ;D

----------


## tompula

On niitä kuitukiekkosarjoja alle kahden kilon, keveimmät lienee siellä 1.8 kg, mutta itsellä DTSwissin navoilla ja ihan normipinnoilla juuri alle kahden kilon ( 1990 g ), pinnoitus kestänyt katkeilematta, kehät siis juuri 65 mm McCarbon. Ei siinä painon säästöä juuri tule verrokkina esim. DTSwiss 2250 sarja ( ~ 235 g ) mutta litkutus noissa kuituvanteissa on äärimmäisen helppoa jos sitä harrastaa...

----------


## misopa

Kevein setti mihin törmännyt, Kuroshiro Enso 685 85mm kehät, Tunen navoilla ja Sapimin CX-Ray pinnoilla 1674g.

Nuo em. kehät ovat vielä siitä mukavat, että eivät tarvitse teippejä/säkkejä tubeless-käytössä. Itsellä toimi mainiosti, kumi paikalleen, litkut sisään ja naps. Ilmatiivis laakista.

----------


## MRe

Pannaa nyt läskitäpäristä kuva, kun se pääsi ekan kerran tänä vuonna tositoimiin.

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

Ei tee mieli muulla ajaakkaan kuin täysjoustoläskillä. Saariselällä oli komiat maisemat viimeviikolla.

----------


## Simo Ahtola

> Ei tee mieli muulla ajaakkaan kuin täysjoustoläskillä. Saariselällä oli komiat maisemat viimeviikolla.




Hei, mistä olet hommannut lokasuojat?

T. Simo

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

> Hei, mistä olet hommannut lokasuojat?
> 
> T. Simo



Etulokari on fathugger (ehkä ebaystä?), rungon vinoputkessa on sks fatboard (XXL:stä) ja takalokari on 3D-tulostettu oma design. Takalokari koostuu kahdesta osasta. Yläosa (kuvassa punainen) on ruuviliitoksella ja vaihdettavissa mudhuggeriin kelin sitä vaatiessa :Cool:

----------


## Makeza

Reilun viikon ollut merivesi matalalla, vasta eilen kerkesin rantaan asti lenkillä. 7.5km rantaviivaa yhteen suuntaan, pidemmästikin olisi voinut ajella mutta rantautuminen haastavaa jotta voisi venyttää pidemmäksi ajamatta edestakaisin omia jälkiä.

----------


## hcf

Luoston ruskaa

----------


## Djhukka

Helkama FatJopo, johon vaihdettu suorempi tanko.
Ostin käytettynä. Yhteisiä kilometrejä ajettu nyt 80.

----------


## sianluca



----------


## sianluca

Vihdoin perillä....

----------


## misopa



----------


## Mka

Sellanen pyörä tuli rakenneltua

----------


## jame1967

Katos valkoisiakin dudeja olemassa , näyttää ihan eri pyöräilyä kun oma vihreä .

----------


## misopa

> Katos valkoisiakin dudeja olemassa , näyttää ihan eri pyöräilyä kun oma vihreä .



Joo, tää taitaa olla vuoden 2024 malli  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

Mukavata ku vesisateet väisty.

----------


## HeZaH

Rotkon Dude cf9 lähti tilaukseen Auroran värisenä. Piti saada taas joustokeulaa, hissitolppaa ja kuiturunkoa Whiten tilalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## cimzy

Eilisillalta fiiliksiä, eka nollakelin kuivahko lenkki Lahden Salpausselän maastossa

----------


## Ohiampuja

On tämä talvinen läskipyöräily vaan upeata hommaa. Äänetön metsä on liki meditatiivinen kokemus, kaikki turha hösääminen unohtuu. Ei tarvitse pyöritellä päässään mitään lomasuunnitelmia tai jotain turhan päiväisiä remppasuunnitelmia. Riittää kun on vaan.

Mutta siis läskipyörä ja lumiset polut. Parempaa kuin fillarointi kesällä.   :Hymy:

----------


## SuccessFactor

Tuossa punaoranssissa Dudessa harvinaisen hyvä onnistunut väritys. Talvella ja pimeällä kirkkaampi aina parempi. Näyttäis muuten olevan jossain "stealth salessa" tuo CF7 nyt.

----------


## MRe

Laitetaan nyt tällainen suttukuva tältä päivältä jakiksesta. Ekaa kertaa läskitäpärillä ja nastarenkailla. Miksi helvetissä olen pitänyt tätä pyörää talvet teloilla?

----------


## HeZaH

^eikös täpäriläskillä pääse vaikka seiniä pitkin menemään?  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

Pääsee, jos on vaan reisissä jerkkua. Kokeilin, ei ollut.

----------


## misopa

Mukavata kun on lunta!

----------


## navajokoira



----------


## Jeltsar

Nyt on komea kuva navajokoiralla! Asettelu ja värit kohdillaan, 6/5

----------


## sollikainen

Hyvin maastoutuu misopan kanjoni. Mistä oot ton värisen duden rungon saanut hommattua? Aika pirun tyylikäs??

----------


## misopa

^ Kiitos! Tuollaisen valkoisen (lumipuku)Duden sai, kun ensin hommasi naarmuille menneen, mutta muuten hyväkuntoisen -17 mallin. Sitten soodapuhallutin maalit pois ja automaalaamo teki pohjat, sekä veti värin pintaan. Inspiraation tuohon väriin (Oryx White helmiäinen) sain nykyisestä autostani.  Ja siitä, että aina olleet kaikki pyörät yhtä lukuunottamatta mustia.

----------


## TANUKI

Lauhanvuorella oli rauhallista tänään. Koko lenkillä ensimmäinen kulkija viimeöisen lumisateen jälkeen.

----------


## Bndit

> 3190195[/URL]]



erittäin hieno kuva!

----------


## tinke77

Iltafiilistelyt ennen saunaa.

----------


## Marsusram

Fiilistelemässä väärin avattuja polkuja.

----------


## hcf

> Fiilistelemässä väärin avattuja polkuja.



Jaloin ilmeisesti?

----------


## MRe

> Fiilistelemässä väärin avattuja polkuja.



Aika samalta näyttää kuin ne oikein avatutkin.

----------


## misopa

Ite täällä saa polkunsa avata, kun suurin läskipyöräilybuumi on näemmä ohi. Raskasta hommaa.

----------

